# Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

					Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner aucg akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama, ROCCAT und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


----------



## kadney (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Jetzt geht es wieder los. 

Ist bei den Mainboards diesmal keine CPU dabei? Man sollte dann also im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man dann noch eine passende CPU dazu kauft, sonst bringt einem das schicke neue Mainboard wenig.


----------



## Andi_Front (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Angabe zur verbauten Hardware und Bild vom PC-Innenraum folgen


----------



## Hillfigger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



kadney schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wieder los.
> 
> Ist bei den Mainboards diesmal keine CPU dabei? Man sollte dann also im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man dann noch eine passende CPU dazu kauft, sonst bringt einem das schicke neue Mainboard wenig.



Oder man entscheidet sich für die Grafikkarte, wenn ebenfalls sinnvoll  Aber ja, falls doch das MB kommt, und die CPU nicht passt, sollte vllt. dazu geschrieben werden warum man sich für diese Hardware entscheidet, abgesehen von: "Das Teil find ich halt super, ob ich's brauche weiß ich nicht"


----------



## kadney (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Hillfigger schrieb:


> Oder man entscheidet sich für die Grafikkarte, wenn ebenfalls sinnvoll  Aber ja, falls doch das MB kommt, und die CPU nicht passt, sollte vllt. dazu geschrieben werden warum man sich für diese Hardware entscheidet, abgesehen von: "Das Teil find ich halt super, ob ich's brauche weiß ich nicht"


 Hat mich nur verwundert, da bei der letzten Aktion die Mainboards mit CPUs gebündelt waren, man könnte also entweder die Basis seines Systems modernisieren oder eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen.


----------



## FXb1ngo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitig verbaute Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 (MS-V316) mit Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III Aktiv
Motherboard : ASRock Z97 Killer
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i7-4790, 3900 MHz (38 x 103)
RAM:  2x G Skill Ares F3-1600C9-8GAR
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer


Mit meiner CPU und Mainboard Kombo bin ich gut zufrieden. Nur meine Grafikkarte ist der Knackpunkt.
Die MSI Karte die ich verbaut habe hatte einen leicht unterbelichteten Lüfter drauf der anfing Krach zu machen. Ich entschied mich dazu einen Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III Aktiv zu installieren. Allerdings musste ich feststellen das die Backplate nicht so ganz Kompatibel ist und ich ein wenig basteln musste damit ich den Kühler montiert bekam.  Da ich gerne The Division spiele isses nicht einfach mit der GTX 970 eine anständige FPS rate mit mindestens 60 FPS zu bekommen bei 1080p. Man muss ein Mixmax aus medium und High machen um in der DZ-06 immer auf 60 FPS zu kommen. Daher würde ein Grafikkarten upgrade am meisten sinn machen.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr FreeSync-Monitore anbietet aber nur Grafikkarten von nVidia zur Auswahl stehen?


----------



## sinzed (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
schön das ihr Pimp my PC wiederholt! Letztes Jahr hatte ich leider kein Glück, aber vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal.
Mein PC hat sich seit dem letzten Jahr nicht geändert und hat noch immer ein Upgrade nötig.
Insbesondere da ich hoffe Battlefield 1 spielen zu können, was so aber nicht möglich wäre.
Leider ist dieser insb. bei der Grafikkarte sehr schwach, das liegt daran, dass ich keine Ahnung von Komponenten hatte, als dieser PC beschafft wurde.


Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 550Ti
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Mainboard: ASRock H61DE/S3
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 450W
RAM: 2x G.SKILL RipjawsX 4GB DDR3-1333 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition
Monitor: Samsung S27D390H


Meine gewünschten Komponenten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung:
Da meine Grafikkarte dringend ein Upgrade nötig hat, habe ich mich hier für eine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G  entschieden. Ich denke, dass diese mir in Spielen einen ordentlichen Schub verpassen würde.

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da meine CPU nicht übertaktet ist und auch nicht übertaktet werden kann, daher ist ein CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt notwendig. Außerdem empfiehlt NVidia für eine GTX 1070 ein Netzteil mit 500W oder mehr. Warum dann das 850W Netzteil? Ich hatte Punkte übrig.

Für die Lüfter habe ich mich entschieden, da mir die Gehäuse nicht sehr gut gefallen und mir ein neues Gehäuse dann selbst beschaffen würde. Außerdem möchte ich es mir nicht entgehen lassen, diese Lüfter in einem Gehäuse zu haben.

Bei dem Bundle habe ich mich für das "günstigste" entschieden, damit ich ausreichend Punkte für den 4k Monitor habe. Damit sollte, die Grafikkarte dann auch etwas zu tun haben.

 Viele Grüße,
 sinzed





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeJoe88 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Richtig coole Aktion und würde vom Zeitpunkt genau passen.
Da ich wieder mit WoW angefangen habe und ich in Ruhe daddeln wollte, hab ichs es meiner Freundin auch gekauft. Auf ihrem Laptop (10 Jahre alt und gehört vergraben) läuft es nicht und mein alter Recher, an dem sie es versucht hat, ist ein Intel Duo Core und kommt nach ca 30min. Spielen auf geschmeidige 100 Grad, bevor er herunterfährt 

Mit den gewählten Komponenten hätte ich eine super Basis um meinen aktuellen Rechner aufzurüsten und den Rechner meiner Freundin mit "neuen alten" Teilen zu versorgen.

Hier die aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Duo Core  E8400 
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 560ti
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD: WD 1TB
Mainboard: As Rock
Netzteil: 350 W
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 Ram 
Gehäuse: keine Ahnung
Monitor: Samsung 22 Zoll



Hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dampfplauderer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schade, reicht nicht für 2 1080er im SLI.


----------



## PolluxFix (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos mit grenzwertigem Kabelmanagement...


----------



## ACDSee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

aktuell war ich gerade dabei meinen PC aufzurüsten, daher kommt eure Aktion wie gerufen, da mir noch exakt 3 SW3-Lüfter und eine gute Grafikkarte sowie ein neuer Monitor fehlen.
Ich habe meinen PC auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet, daher würde ich die 1070 auch unter Wasser setzen, sollte ich denn einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein.

*Mein PC aktuell:*
Mainboard: MSI X99S Gaming 7
CPU: Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz
Kühlung: Koolance CPU-380I + 280er/420er Radiatoren 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber mit Sichtfenster 
Speicher: Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-15-15
Grafik: Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream @ EKWB
 SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760
Sound: Fiio E7 + AKG 242
Eingaben: Logitech G910+ und Roccat Savu auf CoolerMaster Mouse Pad Weapon Of choice AK DM
 Bildausgabe: BenQ 2410T + BenQ 2250

*Meine Wunsch-Erweiterungen:*
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung:*


Die Grafikkarte benötigt ein Update, da sie in die Jahre gekommen ist. Ich würde sie dann auch gern unter Wasser setzen, den Kühlkörper würde ich natürlich beisteuern. Mit MSI habe ich bereits gute Erfahrungen. Mein Mainboard ist von MSI, da würde eine schöne, schnelle Grafikkarte aus dem selben Haus gut zu passen. 
Die 3 Silent Wings 3 wären die ideale Ergänzung für meine bereits vorhandenen 3 SW3 und könnten 2 recht laute Noctua (am Frontradiator) und 1 BeQuiet PureWings2 am Heck ersetzen. Somit wäre die Lüfterbestückung endlich mit 6 Silent Wings 3 homogen und perfekt über die Steuerung des DarkBasePro 900 regelbar. Dieses super Gehäuse kann ich praktischerweise bereits mein eigen nennen. 
Eine neue Mouse und Tastatur wären zweifelsohne purer Luxus und ziemlich unnötig, aber abwählen geht ja nicht. Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, dann nehme ich mein derzeitiges Equipment mit auf Arbeit und lasse die Kollegen gerne neidvoll - auf meine "_alte_" Tastatur - blicken. Ein Headset hab ich zudem aktuell nicht. Das würde mir gut passen. Ich könnte das 10 Euro Standmikro entsorgen und den guten AKG-Kopfhörer wieder an die Stereoanlage hängen, wo er sich sicherlich wohler fühlt. 
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber einen Luftkühler bräuchte ich echt nicht. Zudem wäre mir ein Multirail-Netzteil lieber  als das aktuelle Singlerailmodell. Das DPP 11 ist nochmal deutlich besser und unter Last auch leiser als mein aktuelles NT. Auch wenn es für eine 1070 ziemlich überdimensioniert ist, größere Reserven schaden ja nicht. 
Der 4k-Monitor wäre die ideale Ergänzung zu meinem 120HZ-Monitor. Da ich kaum noch Counterstrike zocke, sondern mich eher gemütlicheren Spielen widme und vorallem viel mehr arbeite, würde er wohl auch der primäre Bildschirm werden. Beruflich ist eine hohe Auflösung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr verfügbare Pixel. Mein bisher als Zweitmonitor genutzter 22-Zoller würde zu meinen Eltern wandern. 2 Monitore sind echt nützlich, für 3 Monitore hab ich leider keinen Platz. Dort würde er einen 21,5"-Monitor mit 1680*1050 Pixeln ersetzen und so zumindest Full-HD ermöglichen. 
 
*Foto:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter Bilder gibt's im Tagebuch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

herzlichen Dank für diese wunderschöne Aktion. Nachdem ich jetzt einige Beiträge gelesen habe
 und mir die Rechner der anderen User ansehe, wäre es vermessen, wenn ich für meinen Rechner
neue Teile von Euch annehmen würde.

Ich ziehe meine Bewerbung zurück, und hoffe, ihr findet genau die User, die sich eine Aufrüstung 
nicht leisten können. Denn genau die sollten die wunderschönen Bauteile bekommen.

Mit einem großen Dank an die Sponsoren wünsche ich allen Usern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

schön das Ihr das Pimp My Pc wiederholt. Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr.
In meinem Pc wurde seit letztem mal nur die Radeon 7950 gegen eine R9 390 Nitro ausgetauscht. Der Hawaii ist nur leider sehr stromdurstig. Meine G9x und meine G15 sind so langsam auch durchgerockt, da wäre was neues von ROCCAT nicht schlecht. Der Ifx-14 inkl. dem Backside Kühler ist zwar legendär aber heutige Kühler arbeiten leiser bei kühlerer CPU (erst recht bei 1.45Vcore). Das CoolerMaster Haf 932 ist an sich sehr geräumig, allerdings überhaupt nicht gedämmt. Deshalb das Dark Base Pro 900. Mein jetziger Monitor ist ist sogar der gleiche, aber ein zweiter schadet nie. 
Der schwächste Part in meinem Rechner ist aber immer noch die CPU, ich hoffe auf ZEN.

Meine aktuelle Zockermöhre:

AMD FX 6350 @4,8Ghz, NB 2,6GHz
Radeon R9 390 Nitro
AsRock 970Extreme4
2x4GB G.Skill Sniper @2133Mhz
500GB Samsung 840 EVO
2x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
Thermalright IFx-14
Cooler Master HAF 932
Logitech G15, und eine G9x

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andremueller96 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaute Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte-B150-HD3P Intel B150 So. 1151
RAM: 2x Crucial 8GB DDR4-2133MHz
CPU: Intel Pentium G4400 2x 3,3GhZ (wird bald ein i5-6500)
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 
Gehäuse: Corsair 200R
Monitor: Benq 21,5"


----------



## Iberian01 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team! Gut dass es mit "Pimp my PC" weiter geht 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)


Meine bestehenden Komponenten sind:
Grafikkarte:    XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
Mainboard:      GA-990FXA-UD5 R5 
Prozessor:    AMD FX Series FX-8350
Speicher:     16 GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7-8-8-24 
Sound:      Creative Sound Blaster Z
Maus:      Logitech G502
Tastatur:     Logitech G510s
Netzteil:     Corsair GS 700

Die Grafikkarte ist schon etwas älter und schafft nicht mehr alles entsprechend meiner Anforderungen
für Lets Plays und auch so. Auch fehlt ein zweiter Monitor, den ich mittlerweile doch sehr gut gebrauchen
könnte, gerade fürs streamen  Tastatur und Maus sind eigentlich noch okay, aber auch schon etwas älter.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Danki (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wäre mal ne super gelegenheit mein ca 8 Jahre alten Rechner mal zu modernisieren, da das netzteil die älteste Komponente ist es hat schon ca. 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel.

So meine auswahl 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor:iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte bleiben Übrig)


----------



## Marc_hh (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles Setting:
Mainboard: M5A97 Le 2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350 (8x4000MHz)
Grafikkarte: Amd ATI HD7770 GHz Edition von Powercolour
16 GB Ram
Tastatur+ Maus Koolertron 
Monitor: Samsung S22D300

Erstmal: Tolle aktion! Was ich schade finde ist dass nur Intel-Mainboards angeboten werden, eins für AMD wäre auch nett gewesen 

Joa wie man sieht ist mein Setting doch schon etwas veraltet... Ich würde mich mega über dieses Upgrade freuen damit ich dann auch mal spiele auf "Hoch" bis "Ultra" spielen kann. Leider ist es Finanziell nicht so einfach machbar mal eben nen Tausender für PC-Hardware auszugeben, deshalb würde ich mich umso mehr freuen! Mein CPU+ Mainboard sind meiner meinung  nach noch relativ solide. Es scheitert wirklich an meiner Grafikkarte... und da wäre die GTX 1080 wirklich ein Überflieger. Natürlich ist mein Setting für so ein High-End teil nicht ausgelegt und ich gehe mal davon aus das die 1080 nicht ihre maximale leistung bringen kann, ich denke aber dass die für meine zwecke mehr als ausreichen wird.

PS. Spart euch die Kommentare über das Kabelmanagement...


----------



## tdi-fan (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Moin aus dem schönen Norden liebes PCGH-Team und vielen Dank für eure tolle Upgrade-Aktion, diese freut mich sehr.*

Mit meinem PC bin ich im Allgemeinen sehr zufrieden, meine CPU macht noch mehr als locker ihren Job, und das seit dem Jahre 2013, den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich kürzlich ausgetauscht und gegen 16GB (2x8) ersetzt. Ein neues Gehäuse kam auch kürzlich, welches meinen Geschmack mehr als befriedigt, und mehr als nur gut zu mir und meinen Bedürfnissen passt, aber beim Geschmack scheiden sich ja bekanntlich die Geister. 
Ich mag die dezente Optik meines PCs, dazu gehört auch, dass ich mir beim Kabelmanagment sehr viel Mühe gegeben und kaputte Finger geholt habe, das Ergebnis aber kann sich wirklich sehen lassen, kein einziges Kabel hängt im Weg und versaut die Optik, auch wenn ich nur mit der Kartoffelkamera meines iPhones fotografiert habe, ich schwöre, es sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus.

Allerdings gibt es ein oder zwei Dinge, die mich an meinem Rechner stören, das sind ganz klar die beiden Serienlüfter meines Gehäuse, die nicht gerade leise sind. Ich wollte schon seit ich das Gehäuse habe Neue anschaffen, aber wie das so ist, schiebe ich die Angelegenheit leider vor mir her. Auch ein neuer Kühler, der  dazu noch leise ist, wäre ziemlich nice, und würde insgesamt den PC noch mehr zum Silent-PC machen. Die Grafikkarte, ja die Grafikkarte , welche sicherlich nicht ganz so schlecht ist, ist meinen Ansprüchen, mit viel fps bei neuen Games in maximalen Einstellungen zu zocken nicht mehr gewachsen. Da muss was Neues, leistungsstärkeres her, die Zeit für was neues ist einfach gekommen.

Nun zu meiner Maus und Tastatur, kurz, ich mag ja meine G700s, aber alle paar Stunden Akkus aufladen, oder immer aufgeladene in Reserve haben, Akkus managen, damit die Zocker-Session reibungslos funktioniert? Really? Das kann es doch nicht sein, okay, das ist meine Schuld, hätte mich vor dem Kauf besser einlesen und informieren sollen. Meine Tasta ist nun auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt, bin aber eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihr, nur ist die Tastenhöhe etwas niedrig, was bei schweren Gefechten auf dem Battlefield manchmal echt hinderlich sein kann.



*Meine verbaute Hardware:*

- MSI Z97 Gaming 3
- i5 4570
- GTX 760 2GB
- 16GB 2x8GB 1866er HyperX
- Enermax revolutionXT 630
- BeQuiet Pure Rock Kühler
- Corsair 400c 
- Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB
- noch diverse SSDs und HDDs
- AOC 24"
- Sidewinder X4, Logitech G700s


*Meine Auswahl für das mögliche Hardware-Upgrade:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

*Würde meinen PC auch für den Umbau einsenden, falls es dazu kommt *(Daumen sind gedrückt)* *

Mein PC von innen im Bilde:


----------



## masterofcars (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,moin: Das wär ja mal schick. Würde passen pünktlich zum Studiumsbeginn meiner Freundin.
PC:

Gehäuse einfach und günstig 
Gigabyte Z97 Motherboard
Intel Pentium I4660
8Gb Ram
Asus Geforce 750Ti Grafikkarte
Netzteil Bequiet 350 Watt
500GB WD Festplatte
128GB Samsung SSD ( 840)
Und n richtig geiler (seltener)  3D Monitor von Zalmann in ich glaube 24 Zoll oder 22? Habe ich 2008 für 140 Euro gekauft. Tuts aber immer noch wunderbar

Wunschbauteile wären:
Ausgewählt: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G - 35 Punkte von 35 (noch 0 möglich)
Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt - 5 Punkte von 5 (noch 0 möglich)
Ausgewählt: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga  + Suora + Renga -  - 10 Punkte von 10 (noch 0 möglich)
Ausgewählt: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 - 17 Punkte von 17 (noch 0 möglich) 

Bild lade ich heute abend hoch


----------



## JC666 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH

Ich habe ein Upgrade dringend nötig^^. Ich habe zwar 2 Systeme die ich betreibe, aber keines lässt forderndes Zocken zu.

Meine Systeme + Begründung:

HTPC

Im Moment läuft bei mir eine GTX550Ti mit aufmontiertem CPU-Noctua-Lüfter (Temp max. 52 Grad Celsius^^) in einem selbstgebauten Gehäuse aus Holz neben meinem Bett. Das Ganze ist konfiguriert und optimiert für extrem leisen HTPC-Betrieb. Neben der GPU läuft bei mir ein  Intel i5-2320, ein solider 4Kerner. Der PC hängt an einem HD-Ready TV, aber die Hardware lässt auch nicht viel mehr als 720p Gaming zu. Deshalb habe ich mich auf für die GTX 1070 entschieden da ich keine Skylake CPU für das auszuwählende Motherboard besitze oder mir leisten kann. 

Office-PC:

Neben meinem HTPC betreibe ich noch einen Office PC der sich aus einem i5-3570 mit 3,6GHz und keiner GPU zusammensetzt. Die Hardware sitzt in einem Fractal Define R5.
In diesen würde dann die besagte GTX 1070 wandern und der 24" 1080p Monitor, den ich gerade betreibe, würde ich im Falle des Upgrades an meine Schwester abgeben können, die noch einen 4:3 1024x768 Monitor nutzt. Hier macht dann die Auswahl des Monitors Sinn. 

Im R5 finden viele Lüfter Platz, weshalb ich kein Gehäuse oder Lüfter sondern die neusten Silent Wings ausgewählt habe (140mm).  der i5-3570 wird von einem CM Hyper212 gekühlt und läuft immer unter 60 Grad Celsius.

Da ich im Moment nur Drahtlose Büro-Logitech "Peripherals" macht die Auswahl des mittleren Roccat-Bundle für mich Sinn, da ich zwar kein Hardcorezocker bin aber schon eine ordentliche Tastatur + Maus gebrauchen kann.

Das Netzteil macht Sinn da ich bisher nur ein 430Watt Pure Power 8 nutze und vermutlich die Amp's zu gering für die 1070 wäre. Aber die Extra Features oder Power der anderen beiden größeren PSU's wäre Overkill, da ich nicht planen würde noch eine 1070 in den PC zu setzen bzw. wird der i5 ja nicht übertaktet, das System ist somit nicht so stromhungrig wodurch ich die Punkte lieber auf die anderen Komponenten verteilt habe.

Ich würde den PC gern bei mir zusammenbauen und upgraden und würde es auch Filmen und B-Roll aufnehmen, da ich die technischen Spierlereinen und das Zusammenbauen sehr genieße. Außerdem benötigen meine Schwiegereltern den PC für Office Tätigkeiten und Online-Banking.

SSD's sowie jeweils 1TB HDD und 4GB Ram jeweils sind ebenfalls verbaut (Mehr Ram war bisher nicht nötig).

Hier meine Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich sehr über ein Upgrade freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich werde dann selbst noch 3 x 4GB ins System ergänzen damit ich 16GB habe und auch Chrome ordentlich betreiben kann  Wundert euch nicht über den einsamen 4GB Riegel.... mehr war einfach bisher nicht nötig^^.

Edit 2: Ich hab mal die Bilder des HTPC-Systems eingefügt, falls es jemanden interessiert 

Abgesehn vom Gewinnspiel, freue ich mich sehr über Feedback


----------



## Kubi79 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH
Heute ist der 5.10.2016 und ich habe Geburtstag (bin von1979). Wenn das nicht ein gutes Omen ist, an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, dann weiss ich es nicht!?!?
Ja ich bin nun ganze 37 und immer noch ein Zocker.  Ich habe mir diese Hardware ausgesucht, damit mein Gaming PC nun endlich mal vollendet wird und meine Frau nicht mehr weinen muss was das alles so kostet. 

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System liegt dem Profil bei.
Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück.


----------



## mikesch86 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware
Intel I5 2500k + BeQuiet Dark Rock 2
Asrock Z68 Pro 3
Gskill 16gb DDR3
Zotac GTX 560 TI 448
120gb SSD + 1 TB HDD
550W OCZ Netzteil (ja die haben mal Netzteile gemacht)
NZXT H2 Gehäuse
ASUS vg248qe + Acer X223w


Logitech g910 + Steelseries Sensei + Logitech G430




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sollte vielleicht mal die Kabel anständig verlegen... 

Abgesehen von der Grafikkarte steht mein Rechner noch ganz passabel da, allerdings wäre es auch mal wieder nett,
Spiele mit mehr als 1080p und niedrige/mittlere Grafikdetails zu spielen. Mit der neuen Grafikkarte wäre das kein Problem
und auch Photoshop + CAD wäre kein Problem mehr. In meinem Gehäuse ist viel Platz um auch größere Bauteile ohne
größere komplikationen verbauen zu können. Ich möchte das System auch selbst zusammen basteln um keine große
Ausfallzeit zu haben.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich hier gezogen werde.

Liebe Grüße 
mikesch86


----------



## midgard00 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mal wieder eine tolle Aktion. Dass man diesmal den PC sogar optional selbst umbauen kann, finde ich besonders gut. Das wird sicherlich auch den meisten anderen hier im Forum zusagen. Wer verzichtet schon gern mehrere Tage auf sein Schätzchen 

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären die folgenden:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Und hier mein jetziges System:

FX-6300 @4,5 GHz
Alpenföhn Olymp
GA-990FX-Gaming
16 GB DDR3
XFX RX 480 @Accelero Xtreme IV
Asus R9 280 - Für Folding@Home
Define XL R2.0
Dark Power Pro 11 850W
LG 27MU67-B

Warum habe mich für diese Komponenten entschieden?

*Monitor:*
Ein schneller 144Hz Monitor für Overwatch wäre schon was feines. Man könnte zwar argumentieren, dass mir ein UHD-IPS-Monitor reichen sollte, aber hey, das hier ist schließlich ein Extreme-Forum. Sprich: einmal 4K für RPGs und RTS und einmal 144Hz für Shooter.


*Mainboard oder Grafikkarte:*
Das hier ist besonders knifflig. Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem FX bis Zen aushalten und dann mit einem Achtkerner für die nächsten Jahre aussorgen. Und auf ein Z170 passen ja "nur" Vierkerner. Außerdem ist aktuell nicht wirklich das Budget für den Prozessor und den DDR4-Ram da.

Auf der anderen Seite ist die 1060 kein Upgrade zu meiner 480 und die 1080 passt nicht ins Punktebudget. Bleibt also noch die 1070, deren volles Potential ich aber dank eines (hoffentlich bald 2) FreeSync-Monitors nicht abrufen kann. Denn auf FreeSync will ich nach erster Kostprobe nicht mehr verzichten.

Bleibt also nur noch eins: die GTX 1070 anstatt der R9 280 nebenher für Folding@Home zu benutzen. Oder beide in einen Zweitrechner, der dann exklusiv fürs Falten da ist. Wobei ich dann das mit der Stromrechnung noch mit meinen Eltern klären müsste... 


*Netzteil oder Kühler:*
Zwei der Nezteile wären ein Downgrade und mein Netzteil gegen ein und dasselbe Gerät zu tauschen erscheint mir abseits vom "Will basteln!"-Impuls wenig sinnvoll. Mit den Kühlern kann ich selbst zwar wenig anfangen, allerdings würde der Dark Rock Pro 3 einen guten Ersatz für den Boxed-Kühler meines Bruders machen. Dann würde man den nicht mehr duch zwei geschlossene Türen hören - also eine rein eigennützige Maßnahme.


*Lüfter-Set oder Gehäuse:*
Das Dark Base Pro finde ich richtig schick. Da mein PC links von mir steht, kann ich mit normalen Gehäusen mit Sichtfenster wenig anfangen. Die Option, hier alles andersherum einzubauen, finde ich daher sehr gut. Außerdem ist es schön schlicht und bietet die Option, irgendwann mal eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen.


*Peripherie-Bundles*
Meine jetzige Tastatur hat schon einige Dienstjahre hinter sich und das merkt man auch. Die Suora wäre meine erste mechanische Tastatur. Mein Mauspad könnte auch dringend Ersatz vertragen. Das alte Plastikding beginnt ob seines Alters schon aufzubrechen.



Sollte ich das Glück haben zu gewinnen, werde ich den Rechner natürlich selbst umbauen.
Abschießend möchte ich mich für diese Aktion bedanken und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Grüße aus dem Norden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidizer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, Mein bisheriger PC:
Intel Xeon E3-1231V3
Sapphire Radeon 390 Nitro
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 8 bzw 16GB (8GB sind gerade weg wegen Garantie)
MSI Z97M Gaming
Fractal Design Define Mini
be quiet! Straight Power 500W CM
Crucial MX100 256GB
WD 650GB Festplatte
Acer XF240H (Full HD 144Hz Free-Sync)
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco

Ugrade-Optionen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Prinzip bin ich mit dem PC noch recht zufrieden, aber die Grafikkarte ist schon recht warm, da wäre das Upgrade wirklich willkommen. Bei der höheren Leistung kanns dann auch gerne eine höhere Auflösung sein, deswegen den WQHD Monitor.
Außerdem sind die PWM Lüfter sicherlich nett, aktuell hab ich nur non-PWM Lüfter verbaut (außer am CPU Kühler). Mit meiner Peripherie bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, aber vllt kann mich ja was aus dem Roccat Bundle doch überzeugen.
Viele Grüße, droidizer


----------



## Althir (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo PCGH,

ist eine coole Aktion. Da mein Rechenknecht was Mainboard und CPU angeht in die Jahre gekommen sind, benötige ich hier eine Upgrade.

Mein aktuelles System:
Intel Core i7 2600
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
16GB HyperX Ram DDR3-1866
MSI GeForce GTX1080 Armor 8GB OC
Samsung 850 PRO SSDs
Windows 10 Pro

Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank. Im Bild ist noch die von euch (ja von PCGH getestet) getestete Palit GTX 780 6GB verbaut 

Gruß


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Redaktion:
Mir reichen die GPU und der Monitor, dann könnte ich meinem alten Schätzchen mal wieder mehr Dampf geben. 
Den Wasserkühler für die GPU übernehme ich dann, wird also in meinem Fall eine billige Geschichte für euch. 
Zur Not verzichte ich sogar auf den Monitor, die GPU würde auch reichen...

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 56 Punkte

Mein altes Tagebuch würde ich dann wieder aus den PCGH-Katakomben hervor holen und den Umbau präsentieren.


----------



## Stiflasmum (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Computer ist echt in die Jahre gekommen ich würde mich über ein paar neue Komponenten freuen.
Die momentanen specs meines Systems:
Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3
GPU: ASUS R9 280X (Mit Schade durch den Treiberfehler ende 2015)
CPU: Intel i5 2500k
CPU kühler: Intel (Standard)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Advanced 2
Netzteil: be quiet! 500w
RAM: Kingston DDR 3 8G
HDD : Hitachi 2Terabytes
SDD: Samsung 750 Evo 250, Crucial CT120
Monitor: LG Flatron IPS236
Eingabegeräte: Logitech G700s & 810 Orion Spark


Und von der PCGH Redaktion würde ich mir von meinen 67 von 67 Punkten diese sachen wünschen.
Graka: MSI GTX 1070
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver
Das Roccat Bundle :ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1

Also ich würde mich Tierisch Freuen meinen kleinen Schatz aufzurüsten. Die alten teile würde ich irgendjemandem Spenden der seinen Computer "aufrüsten" will.
Ich würde ihn gerne mit meinem guten Freund Nils  Zuhause Zusammenbauen. Ich könnte ein Zeitraffervideo und ganz viele Bilder machen. 
Und natürlich noch Bilder von dem Neuen Setup auf meinem Schreibtisch  
Aber erstmal auch viel Glück an alle anderen und falls ich Gewinnen sollte ,danke!
Lg Stiflasmum / Jonas


----------



## ts2011 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo erstmal ich finde das ist eine tolle Aktion danke erstmal für die Chance zu gewinnen. ;D

Hier meine ausgesuchte Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G entschieden, da ich noch nie so eine gute Grafikkarte hatte, davor eine XFX Radeon HD 5770 OC und nun eine Gigabyte R9 280 OC und nach vielen Testberichten über die Radeon RX 480, Nvidia GTX 1060, Nvidia GTX 1070 und Nvidia GTX 1080, die ich gelesen habe ist die Nvidia GTX 1070 die beste Entscheidung preislich bzw. in diesem Fall Punkte mäßig. Außerdem reicht die Leistung den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 in QHD 2560 x 1440 Auflösung zu betreiben und  Punkte bedingt reichte es leider nicht für die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G, da ich unbedingt das Gehäuse be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange haben möchte. 

Den CPU-Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 habe ich genommen um meinen künftigen Intel Core i7-6700K zu kühlen, den ich mir zulegen werde, falls ich gewinne sonst würde mein AMD phenom II 955 BE nur bremsen. Passt dann auch zum be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange Gehäuse das ich mir ausgesucht habe und zu dem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W Netzteil das ich mir dann auch noch kaufe. Dann ist alles von be quiet! was bis jetzt geht ;D.

Bundle 1: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga. Ich habe dieses Bundle ausgewählt da meine Logitech K200 eigentlich nicht zum Gamen gedacht ist und die Suora in etwa so groß ist wie meine jetzige Tastatur und ich mich schon an die größe gewöhnt habe. Die Kiro Maus bietet mit den 4000 DPI ausreichend reaktion, sie ist auch noch anpassbar (später sogar mit 3D-Drucker was mich sehr erfreut hat zu erfahren, dann kann ich sie auf meinem Arbeitsplatz modifizieren ^^) und hat auch nicht so viele Tasten, ich finde nämlich weniger ist mehr so wie es bei meiner jetzigen Maus der Logitech MX 518 ist. Da sich bei meiner Logitech MX 518 langsam die Gleitpads in nichts auflösen und mit den 1800 DPI kann ich bei den Ego-Shootern nicht mehr ganz so mithalten. Freue mich schon sehr auf Battlefield 1. Das Kanga Mauspad werde ich ausgiebig testen falls es besser ist als mein STEELSERIES 4 HD Mauspad werde ich es tauschen und das schlechtere weiter verschenken oder als Reserve aufheben. Das Renga Headset sehe ich als nice to have an ich bin nicht so der große Redner bedingt auch da ich meistens nicht alleine im Zimmer bin aber werde es verwenden wenn ich alleine im Zimmer bin.

Für das Gehäuse be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange habe ich mich entschieden, da es erstens sehr modular gebaut ist und zweitens die Fehler von dem Silent Base 800 behoben wurden und wie ihr auf meinen Bildern sehen könnt habe ich mein Thermaltake V4 versucht selbst etwas zu dämmen und staubdicht zu machen. Aber leider nicht so erfolgreich, wie gedacht, da die Lüfter weiterhin staub rein pusten ins Gehäuse. Ich habe sogar die Lüfter entkoppelt indem ich ca. 20 Papier stücke 1,5 x 1,5 cm ausgeschnitten habe und in die Mitte ein Loch damit die schraube vom lüfter durch kommt und sie zwischen Lüfter und Gehäuse geschraubt, wie so eine art Gummipuffer.

Für den Monitor von iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 habe ich mich entschieden, da er sehr gut zu der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G passt und in QHD 2560 x 1440 auflöst somit hätte ich zum Beispiel in Battlefield 1 und 4 einen Vorteil durch den größeren Blickfeld (77% laut iiyama) und natürlich auch in anderen Spielen. Außerdem hat er viel an Lieferumfang dabei.




Meinen jetzigen PC hab ich mir damals 2011 im 1. Ausbildungsjahr zusammengestellt und gebaut. Alles ist noch von damals bis auf die Grafikkarte, Festplatte und Betriebssystem, die ich aufgerüstet habe. Aber leider musste ich schon wieder aufrüsten, da The Division und Battlefield 1 Open Beta (später auch die normale Version ) nicht ganz so gut laufen, trotz übertakten, wie ich es mir wünsche (gutes Verhältnis aus Optik und fps). Ich habe leider auch das Problem das Windows 10 nicht so ganz mit meinem system klar kommt und dadurch immer wieder Blue Screens, eingefrorene Bildschirme, Neustarts ohne Fehlermeldung usw. verursacht. Aber ich habe beschlossen um Ressourcen und Geld zu sparen meinen PC jetzt solange zu benutzen bis etwas kaputt geht oder ich bei so einem Gewinnspiel für PC Hardware gewinne auch wenn es noch 2 jahre dauert oder länger bis dahin ist er wahrscheinlich hinüber da ich dann noch mehr übertakten muss. aber ich habe mein Ziel dann erreicht  -.-

Derzeit verbaute Komponenten (liste ich mal hier auf da nicht jeder auf mein Profil schaut):

Prozessor: AMD phenom II 955 BE
Mainboard: Asrock 870 Extreme3
Arbeitsspeicher: Cosair Value Select 8 GB kit
Festplatte: Western Digital 1TB Blue (davor Samsung Spinpiont F1 250 GB)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 280 OC (davor xfx hd 5770)
Sound: Onboard
Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Thermaltake V4
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (davor Windows 7)


Sollte ich gewinnen dann werde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und die restliche Hardware auch erneuern (Mainboard weiß ich noch nicht genau welches auf jedenfall mit Beleuchtung um im be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 richtig zur Geltung zu kommen, CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K, RAM: wahrscheinlich HyperX 16 GB DDR4-2666-Kit PCGH-Edition, Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W) und werde mir eine SSD kaufen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich danke euch und den Sponsoren schon mal für diese super Aktion auch wenn ich nicht gewonnen habe und gratuliere schon mal den Gewinnern. 


p.s. 





ts2011 schrieb:


> meiner ist nicht angeschlossen weil ich ihn 1. sauber gemacht habe und 2. er unter meinem tisch in einer ecke steht (man kann da kein bild von außen und innen leben machen).
> 
> wegen dem versand eigentlich wollte ich selber bauen dann hab ich mir überlegt das fürth gar nicht soweit weg ist (1 stunde autofahrt) dann kann ich ihn persönlich vorbeibringen und vielleicht darf ich auch dabei sein was sehr interessant wäre. so könnte ich den profis über die schulter schauen und noch was lernen hab bis jetzt nur einen pc zusammen gebaut (den was ich hier vorstelle seite 3) und sonst nur fertig pc geöffnet und gereinigt von familie und verwandten


----------



## Palladin1985 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Wunschkomponenten wie folgt zusammengestellt:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base  800 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Schwarz/Orange . Hierbei bin ich erst vor kurzem von einem Big-Tower gewechselt. Das 900er kam erst raus, als ich alles schon ein- und umgebaut hatte, deswegen brauche ich UNBEDINGT das 900er! ^^
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM zusätzlich verbaut zu zwei entkoppelte be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm Lüfter und  ein Pure Wings 2 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite (deswegen wird auch kein Lüfterset benötigt! ^^)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
RAM: 2 x 8GB (1x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Single
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition (Update auf Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix OC bereits in Durchführung, derzeit warte ich bereits seit 18.08.2016 auf diese Karte!)
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: Asus VG Serie VG248QE

Eigentlich bin ich nur auf das Mainboard und das Gehäuse scharf! ^^
Wäre also super, wenn das klappt. BTW...ich möchte selber basteln! ^^


----------



## sexytime86 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Pimp my PC 2016 Aktion bewerben.

In meinem PC sind derzeit folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Gehäuse: beQuiet Silent Base 600 (schwarz mit Fenster) inkl. 3x Pure Wings 2 PWM Lüfter (nachgerüstet)
Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power 9 600W
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel i7 6700K
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet Dark Rock 3 Pro
RAM: g.Skill Ripjaws V 4x4 GB DDR4 @ 3000 mHz
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0 (derzeit warte ich seit 15.06.16 sehnsüchtig auf meine EVGA GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0)
SSD: Crucial BX 200 480GB
WLAN: TP-Link Archer T9E 1,9 Gbit/s

Das ganze sieht dann von innen so aus (auf den Fotos ist noch der "beQuiet Dark Rock 3" CPU-Kühler zu sehen, den ich aber aufgrund von zu geringer Kühlleistung gegen die "Pro" Version getauscht habe).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Peripheriegeräte sind am PC angeschlossen:

Monitor: AOC g2460Fq - 24" Full HD @ 144hz
Tastatur: Logitech G105
Maus: Razer Deathadder Chroma
Headset: Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma


Die Komponenten die ich gerne "pimpen" würde sind:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Da ich schon seit dem Erscheinen des Dark Base Pro 900 mit dem Gehäuse liebäugle und ich wahnsinnig gerne auf einen 4k Monitor upgraden würde, finde ich die Aktion von euch wirklich spitze und eine einmalige Gelegenheit meinem "PC Traum Setup" ein Stückchen näher zu kommen  ein "hochwertigeres" Mainboard mit mehr Funktionen und ein High End-Netzteil mit Platinum  Zertifizierung runden das ganze natürlich perfekt ab 

Den Einbau würde ich selbstverständlich selbst vornehmen, den Spaß daran lasse ich mir ungerne nehmen.

Schönen Tag noch und viel Glück an die anderen Gewinnspiel Teilnehmer


----------



## frEnzy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Geile Aktion!! Genau das richtige zur kalten Jahreszeit  

Aber zunächst muss ich ja erstmal auf meine traurige, gar trostlose Hardwaresituation einstimmen... (bitte diesen Link in neuem Fenster öffnen und als Hintergrundmusik abspielen lassen, während ihr weiter lest)

Wahrscheinlich ist euch meine Situation nur ein gehässiges Grinsen wert, oder, wenn ihr mitfühlend seid, verdrückt ihr auch ein Tränchen des Mitleids! Aber bei dem sogar Youtube Videos in FullHD hin und wieder ruckeln, der ist einiges an Spott gewöhnt... Moderne Spiele starten nicht einmal mehr... sie weigern sich einfach auf dieser Dreckskiste zu starten!! 

Früher... ja, früher da war alles besser. Da liefen die Spiele noch gut, aber seit es nicht nur Multicoreunterstützung gibt, sondern MulticoreZWANG, da wurde es langsam immer seltener, dass der PC auch mal spielen durfte. Klar, Office und so... dass kann er noch ganz gut, aber was nützt mir das im Bereich der Unterhaltung??? Anfangs reichte es ja noch, wenn ich die Details oder die Auflösung reduziert habe, aber auch die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei... Mittlerweile spiele ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr am PC, da die Abwechslung einfach nicht mehr da ist. Ok, zum 5. Mal Portal 2 spielen, das ginge... oder Anno 1704... oder ein Deponia... aber der ganze Spaß, den heutige Spiele anbieten, geht an mir vorüber... und ich als Leidgeplagter würde ja nichtmal auf volle Details und 60 FPS bestehen!! Einfach mal was neues selbst spielen, und nicht nur bei Youtube sehen oder bei PCGH drüber lesen... nicht nur theoretisch mitreden können... ja... das wäre mal wieder schön... aber er packts einfach nicht mehr!! Hier, schaut selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja... damit muss ich mich rumplagen... aber ach, was jammere ich. Youtube in 720p/60 läuft ja immerhin... sieht halt matischig aus...

Aktuell verbaut sind:
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 460 mit 768 MB
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo mit 3,16 GHz auf einem P43 von Asrock oder Ausus... weiß ich schon nicht mal mehr... mit einem Kühler von Scythe
Ram: 4 GB
Der Monitor ist eingentlich ganz cool: Ein Hanns-G 24 Zöller
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Blu-Ray Brenner von LG​
*Ich habe mir diese Kombination ausgesucht:

**Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)*​
Bei mir hapert es zwar an allen Ecken und Enden, aber dafür kann ich, wenn ich mir "nur" einen i5 samt Board dazu kaufe, meinen RAM weiter benutzen. Das wäre sehr praktisch und würde die Kosten drücken. Die Grafikkarte muss eh auf jeden Fall getauscht werden, weshalb ich mich für die entschieden habe. Der Kauf von CPU und Board wäre auf jeden Fall günstiger, als eine neue Grafikkarte zu besorgen. Durch den CPU- und Mainboardwechsel müsste ein neuer CPU-Kühler her, denn obwohl der verbaute Scythe "Blablaschlagmichtot" seinen Job an sich super erledigt, fehlen mir die Halterungen für das neue Board. Das bereits vorhandene Netzteil von beQuit würde ich ebenfalls weiter verwenden. Das hat genug Power für das Upgrade, da das am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar weniger Strom verbraucht, als der aktuelle Rechner. Das Gehäuse sieht hingegen einfach geil aus! Der "Will-haben"-Faktor ist da extrem hoch, und der G-Master Monitor ist eh über alle Fragen erhaben   Meine Soundkarte, eine Asus Xonar, würde ich ebenfalls, wie meinen Blu-Ray Brenner behalten und weiter verwenden.

Meine Frau könnte dann meine alte Hardware benutzen. Die spart gerade auf ihren ersten PC, den sie für ihre Abrechnung etc. benötigt. Da bieten sich die alten Teile ja an, um das lange Leben des alten Rechenknechts noch etwas zu verlängern. Sims 3 läuft ja auch echt gut da drauf  Wobei dann müsste ich mir auch neuen Ram kaufen... naja, egal.

*Darum, bitte bitte wählt diesen Rechner!!* Ihr würdet damit nicht nur mir einen riesigen Gefallen tun, sondern auch meiner Frau, die sich seit langem einen eigenen Rechner wünscht und sie so sehr viel früher zu ihrem eigenen PC kommen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samstag494 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte, da ich den Rest des PCs gerade aufgerüstet habe. Mein CPU Kühler war leider ein Notbehelf, da eine schnelle Lösung her musste und die eingebauten Gehäuselüfter sind leider unangenehm am rattern. 
Zusammengestellt habe ich deswegen folgendes Bundle:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die vorhandene Hardware ist:
Mainboard: ASUS Z-170P
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer i32
GPU: Sapphire R7 265 Dual-X 2GB
RAM: G.SKILL V 16GB 3000MHz
PSU: Cooler Master G450M
SSD: 128GB Toshiba 
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Corsair 100r Silent 
Tastatur: Steelseries Apex
Maus: Steelseries Rival
Monitor: Samsung 24 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xfactordasunfassbare (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Community und Redaktion !

Ich werde erstmal erstmal zeigen was in meinem jetzigen PC eingebaut ist.
Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX 6300 @3,8 ghz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken B
RAM: 8GB G.SKill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 
Motherboard: Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0
GPU: AMD HD 7850 von Gigabyte
Festplatten: 2x WD 500GB
Eingabegeräte:
Logitech G700s
Cooler Master Storm Quickfire PRO
Huion H420 tablet
Logitech Driving Force GT
Ausgabegeräte:
Logitech z906
AOC G24060PQU
Samsung SyncMaster S24B370

Mein Pc ist langsam schon in die Jahre gekommen, die GPU ist am 15.03.2012 released wurden.  Und sie hat auch schon tausende Betriebsstunden hinter sich. Deshalb würde ich bei die Grafikkarte auf die GTX 1070 upgraden. Der Prozessor von mir wird, demnächste mit einem Intel ausgetauscht und deswegen würde es keinen Sinn machen, mir ein MSI Mainboard zu holen.. Da ich schon ein Sockel 1151 besitze und demnächst auf einen i5 6600k umsteige. Ich hab bei Bequiet den das Power Zone 750 Watt genommen, da ich bis jetzt ein LC Power LC6460GP3 V2.3 besitze und dieses Netzteil schon zuviel geleistet hat und dringends mal eine Aufrüstung braucht, bevor es sich selbst zerstört. Als Nächstes habe ich mir für das Bequiet SilentBase 800 entschieden, da dieses Gehäuse von Be quiet eines der schönsten Gehäuse ist, das im moment auf dem Markt ist. Das Gehäuse würde sich zu dem Super neben meinem Bett machen . Bei ROCCAT hab ich mich für das erste Bundle entschieden, da dieses ein sehr Schlichtes, aber auch Gutes Bundle ist. Die Schlichtheit der ausgewählten Produkte, find ich passend zu meinem Schreibtisch. Ich habe im Moment zwei Bildschirme und ein Dritter würde sich perfekt zu dem AOC G2460PQU und zu meinem Samsung SyncMaster S24B370 passen. Deshalb habe ich von iiyama den G-Master GB2788HS-B1 gewählt. Aber wieso den ? Obwohl es auch einen QHD gibt oder einen UHD... Das ist ganz einfach! Ich bin ein FPS-Gamer und finde die 144hz wichtiger, als die Auflösung. Das soll nicht bedeuten das Grafik keine Rolle spielt, aber in meinen Augen passen die Eigenschaften dieses Monitors beesser zu meinem RIG. Ich würde es auch bevorzugen, dass die Teile zu mir geschickt werden. Ich habe schon gefühlte hundert PC selbst zusammen gebaut und habe eine Zeit lang, bei einem Computerfachgeschäft bei uns um die Ecke gearbeitet. Und deshalb sehe ich kein Problem darin, die Teile in meinen Computer zu verbauen und euch danach schöne Bilder von dem neuen RIG zu schicken !

Hier habe ich nochmal die kompletten ausgewählten Teile.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

Und wenn ihr euch jetzt Fragt, warum ich nicht alle Punkte ausgeschöpft habe ? Ich habe mir das so Ausgewählt, wie es für Mich passt. 

Danke PCGH und an die Hersteller Bequiet, ROCCAT, MSI, iiyama ! Schön das ihr anderen die Chance gibt, ihren PC aufzurüsten!
Ich bin im Moment in meiner Ausbildung und kann mir daher die Teile nicht leisten und deshalb finde ich es schön bei so einem Event mit zu machen 

Sorry für den Staub 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xfactordasunfassbare


----------



## SUPZ7 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Wunschkomponenten habe ich folgendermaßen zusammengestellt:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, ergibt dies einen Warenwert von ~1200€
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


Meine bisherigen Komponenten lauten wie folgt:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor in schwarz, mit blauen Lüfter-LED's
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 140x140x26mm Thermaltake Thermalright TY-147A
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500 4x3.20GHz So.1151 
CPU-Kühler: Arctic  Freezer 13 Sockel1151
Mainboard: ASUS Z170-Pro Gaming So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX 
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16-16-16 Single 
Grafikkarte: 6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort
Netzteil: 750Watt - Corsair HX750W Professional Series
 Monitor: 24" (60,96cm) AOC e2460Sh schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/HDMI/VGA
Tastatur: Tt eSPORTS Challenger Prime
Maus: Logitech G300s Optical Gaming Maus
Mauspad: SteelSeries QcK Gaming Mauspad schwarz



Aussagekräftiges Bild folgt in kürze !


Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, etwas Boost in meinen bisherigen Rechner bringen zu können! 

Lieben Gruß !


----------



## Darrag (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wow, das ist ja mal eine geile Aktion! Und da ich auch gut etwas davon gebrauchen könnte, mache ich gerne mit^^

Das habe ich mir ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Grafikkarte und Monitor könnten dringend ein Upgrade gebrauchen, der Rest ist trozt 4 Jahre Betrieb noch ok
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67

Meine momentane Grafikkarte: Radeon R7970
Monitor ist ein alter 21 Zoll TFT Aparillo
CPU AMD FX-8120
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
16GB RAM
Alpenföhn K2 Kühler
Festplatte 2 TB


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 


P.S: Falls ich gewinnen sollte, die Karte verbaue ich selbst, da ich meine PC's immer selber zusammen baue


----------



## DerBusch13 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wenn ich mir hier so die ganzen Rechner anschaue, denke ich fast das meiner es am nötigsten hat ^^

Mein Aktuelles System: 
CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 450 (Freigeschaltet zu einem Phenom)
GPU: AMD HD 7750
RAM: 6GB RAM Corsair
Mobo: AsRock N68C-GS FX
PSU: Xilence XP400 

Die Konfiguration die ich nehmen würde: 

MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt Punkte: 33

Fotos von meinem jetzigen Rechner: (Netzteil auf dem Bild ist mittlerweile ausgetauscht worden, so auch das Gehäuse, und alles wurde gereinigt. Sonst sind alle teile gleich geblieben. Bei bedarf würde ich noch ein aktuelles Foto machen, was aber denke mal nicht nötig sein wird, da die Teile, die ich auswechseln wollen würde noch in meinem Rechner verbaut sind bzw. abgesehen vom Monitor)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das ich gewinne, und dann ggf. in höheren Auflösungen spielen kann als 1440x400, und mal mit schöneren Grafikeinstellungen als "Niedrig" bzw. "Low" 

MFG
Busch


----------



## Jadixx (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PcGames Hardware,*

ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich bisher noch keine Notiz von so einer schönen Aktion genommen habe! Erstmal danke dafür, dass ihr uns unterstützt und unter die Arme greifen wollt, indem ihr unsere Rechner "aufpimpt". Chapeau PCGHX!! Und mein System  läuft tadellos, obwohl es aussieht wie als wenn es uralt ist. Für PC´s sind 9 Jahre aber auch schon sehr alt.
Ich hoffe ich habe Glück! 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Jadixx

_
Anbei meine aktuelle Konfiguration meines 2009 erstandenen Rechners, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt top war:_

*Mein PC*
         Prozessor


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


         Intel i7 940              
Mainboard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Intel Dx58S0 Extreme              
Arbeitsspeicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


         8GB DDR 3 1066 Mhz              Festplatte(n)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         2 x 1 Terrabyte Western Digital              Grafikkarte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         550 GT Nvidia              Sound


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Onboard              Netzteil


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         be Quiet 550 W              Gehäuse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Dark ATX NoName              Betriebssystem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit         

Dazu dann noch von Logitech das Ex 110 Tastatur und Maus Bundle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mein neues System könnte dann so aussehen, wenn ihr es aufpimpt:*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* _63_ Punkte von _67_ (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## mcmrc1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Ihnen als Gewinnspielteilnehmer.

Sehr geehrte PC und GH,

als Langjähriger PC Bastler und Enthusiast bin ich der Aufgabe gewachsen an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
Des Weiteren bin ich in der Lage meine zukünftigen PC Komponenten auch selbständig zu verbauen. Das spart Ihnen Zeit und durch weniger Transport der Komponenten behalten wir auch den grünen Daumen inne.

Meine Hard-Skills stehen Ihnen ab sofort zur Verfügung und sehen wie folgt aus.

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-DS3H Z77
CPU: Core I5 3570K
RAM: 2 X 4 GB Ripjaws von G-Skill
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce 660TI Windforce 2X OC
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-VD T.B Vegas Duo PWM
Bundles: Razer Deathadder, Speedlink Verdana Multimedia Keyboard
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi USB 3 Midi Tower
Monitor: ASUS VS248H

Hard-Skills die ich gerne bei Ihnen erlernen würde.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus und hoffe auf baldige Antwort Ihrerseits.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

mcmrc1

PS: Als Anhang sende ich Ihnen meine PC Komponenten damit Sie sich ein Bild machen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wenzman (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

super Aktion von euch.

Hier die gewählten Komponenten:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: _MSI_ Z87 G41
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 760 Windforce
RAM: G.SKILL  8GB 
Netzteil: Cooler Master G450M
SSD: 128GB Samsung 
HDD: 1TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300r
Tastatur: DB Power Mechanical Keyboard
Maus: Logitech G9
Monitor:BENQ 24 Zoll

Beste Grüße 

Wenzman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trifft sich gut mit dem Bild, so komme ich wieder mal dazu abzustauben


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mal wieder eine schöne Aktion, wäre schön mal wieder bisschen frische Hardware zu verbauen und besonders dei Grafikkarte kommt langsam aber sicher an ihre Grenzen und verbraucht auch recht viel Strom für heutige Verhältnisse.
Schade nur das es diesmal keine Prozessor/Mainboard Konstellation gibt, sonst wäre mein Schwerpunkt etwas anders gelagert.


Meine aktuelle Hardware ist:

CPU: 
Intel Core i5 2500k

Kühler: 
NOCTUA NH-C12P SE14

Mainboard: 
ASUS P8P67 

RAM: 
2 x 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 Corsair Value

GPU: 
MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III @ Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II

Speichermedien:
SSD: Crucial M500 mit 240GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black mit 1TB

Gehäuse: 
Fractal Design Define R4 Black

Netzteil: 
Cooler Master V850

Lüfter: 
Front: 2x Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-2
Heck: Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Boden: 120mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM

Monitor:
Samsung S24D390
iiyama ProLite B1906S

Eingabegeräte:
Roccat Kone XTD Optical
Logitech G510

Innenraumbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer und danke @ PCGH & Sponsoren für die Aktion.


----------



## DannyL (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

eigentlich müsste ich meinen PC ja nicht pimpen, aber ein gewisser Reiz ist da, zumal die verfügbaren Komponenten ein äußerst nettes Upgrade bilden. Außerdem ist es schon wieder ein Jahr her, dass ich selbst Hand an den PC gelegt habe, wenn man mal von der M.2-SSD von vor ein paar Monaten mal absieht. Am Wochenende lag zudem die neue PCGH in der Post mit einem Hinweis zur Pimp My PC-Aktion auf dem Cover, danke dafür.

Daher würde ich es vorziehen, das Upgrade selbst vorzunehmen. Ich möchte der Post-Frau meinen schweren Rechner nicht antun, das leere Gehäuse war damals schon extrem genug und mit Hardware tue ich mich schon nicht leicht damit.

Meine Auswahl ist sehr knapp und bündig gehalten, da das von mir eingesetzte Board und der Prozessor eine solide Basis bilden:



```
[SIZE=2]Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
[/SIZE]
```

Eine Begründung liefere ich gerne dazu. Die MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G wird jeder sicher verstehen - mehr geht fast nicht. Da ich aktuell eine weniger stark übertaktete Geforce GTX 980 von MSI verwende, bringt es mir das größte Leistungsplus bei dem ganzen Upgrade. Selbst bei meinem FullHD-Monitor wird sie sehr gefordert werden, da ich gerne mit DSR spiele, um das Optimum bei dem kleinen Monitor herauszuholen. Die Geforce GTX 980 ist bei neueren Titeln jedoch leicht überfordert, so dass ich dieses Feature deaktivieren muss - schade eigentlich, da ich mich doch schon etwas daran gewöhnt habe.

Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich meine Corsair H110 GT gerne ersetzen, sie ist im verwendeten Silent Base 800 leicht limitiert, denn im Deckel sind nur wenige Luftschlitze vorhanden und habe daher mit recht viel Stauwärme zu kämpfen. Die PureWings 2 PWM in der Größe 140 mm würden die serienmäßigen Pure Wings 2 (nonPWM) ersetzen und den neuen Kühler hilfreich unterstützen - hatte jedoch auch schon die Silent Wings 3 PWM im Auge, aber das Punkte-Budget gibt es nicht her.

Der Iiyama Monitor und die Roccat Gaming-Hardware sind der Grafikkarte zum Opfer gefallen. Bei Ersterem hätte ich mich nur noch von G-Sync als Feature bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte zu einer MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G umstimmen lassen. Aktuell habe ich einen Philips Gioco mit AmbiGlow im Einsatz. Doch in der Vergangenheit habe ich die Erfahrung gesammelt, dass Iiyama-Monitore mit zu den besseren gehören und daher würde ich ihn mir gerne ansehen. Das ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga-Bundle sind ein schönes Bonbon, obgleich ich bereits eine Tastatur (Ryos) und Maus (Kone XTD) von Roccat verwende.

So, nun wollt ihr wissen, was ich in die Waagschale werfe, um für die Aktion "Pimp My PC 2016" ausgewählt zu werden:


```
Intel i7-6700K@Corsair H110i GT+ 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM  Linus Tech Tips Edition
MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium Edition
16 GB  Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz
MSI Geforce GTX 980 4GD5T OC
SoundBlaster Zx
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB
Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
Samsung 830 256 GB
2 x Samsung Spinpoint F4 320 GB
WD Green 1,5 TB
LG  BH16NS55
beQuiet Dark Power P10 550W
[SIZE=2]beQuiet Silent Base 800 schwarz (mit Fenster)[/SIZE]
```


Ein paar Bilder gibt es auch, damit die Teilnahme-Bedingungen gegeben sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun drücke ich allen die Daumen, dass es dieses Mal vielleicht klappt.


Gruß
Danny


----------



## LPM2 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2016. Mein Staubsauger, die 7970 is so langsam in die Jahre gekommen.

Meine Hardware:

Prozessor I7 4790k mit Corsair H100i V1
Mainboard Asus Maximus VII Hero
Ram 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro  2133
AMD Radeon HD 7970 Referenzdesign mit BIOS Mod zur GHz Edition (Brutal laut und warm)
SSD 1 TB Samsung 840 Evo + HDD 2 TB Seagate
Netzteil Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Case NZXT Phantom 410 Black
Monitor Benq RL2455HM

Ich habe die Graka, Monitor und das Bundle gewählt da meine restliche Hardware relativ gut ist. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die 1080 wäre ein ordentlicher Performance-Boost  und auch eine Entlastung für meine Ohren. 
Damit der 1080 keine Langeweile aufkommt habe ich den 4k Monitor gewählt.

Bild kommt heute Abend.


----------



## Zingel1986 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist doch ein Totalausfall dieses Aufrüst gedöns. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen Z170, Z170 und Z170 und dann auch noch von MSI. Mit der Auswahl hier bekommt man kein vernünftiges System zusammengestellt.
Kein X99 Board zur Auswahl, Kein vernünftiger Prozessor. Ist doch Schrott!
Wenn ich aufrüste, dann solls für die nächsten Jahre reichen und nicht, dass ich nach 2-3 Jahren wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen muss.

Ich habe aktuell einen FX 8350 mit 990FX Chipsatz, damit habe ich zwei 2 PCIe x16 2.0 und kann zwei GTX 980 Problemlos betreiben. Mit nem Z170 bekomme ich maximal 28 PCIe 3.0 Lanes zur Verfügung, also maximal 1 x16 und muss dann Bandwithsharing für M.2 oder USB3.1 usw, betreiben. Und in zwei Jahren brauche ich ein neues Board weil aktuelle Grafikkarten im CF oder SLI zu viel Bandbreite benötigen.

Ne gute Combo wäre aktuell, vernünftiges X99 + Core i7 6850K + DDR4-3200 16/32GB. Das ist zwar teuer, lohnt aber mehr als alles andere.
Jetzt Aufrüsten ist sowieso nicht sinnvoll. Im Januar kommt AMD Zen und Vega, dann kann man schauen was sich lohnt und was nicht.

Übrigens hier mein Kleiner Rechenknecht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HowdyM (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, und eine tolle Aktion für eure Leser.

Meine Wunschkomponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit werkelt bei mir ein XEON E3 1231V3 auf einem ASRock Z97M Board. Gekühlt wird der von einem Arctic Freezer 13LE, unterstützt wird er von 8GB RAM DDR3-1600.

Verbaut ist eine Sapphire R9 280X, geheizt wird mit nem Coolermaster G650M, und das ganze wohnt zusammen mit ner SSD (Crucial MX100) und einer 1TB HD (WD Digital Green) in einem Xigmatek Mach Midi-Tower. Raus schaut das ganze aus einem FullHD 21 Zoll ACER - Monitor und ist in dieser Zusammenstellung jetzt ca. 2 Jahre alt.

Mit dem be quiet!- Gehäuse liebäugle ich schon ne Weile, eine neue Grafikkarte wär auch toll, und dazu ein neuer Monitor, echt klasse. Nur bei der Peripherie muss ich mich überzeugen lassen, eigentlich bin ich bisher ein treuer Logitech-Anhänger, auch wenn ich nach 8 Jahren meine treue MX518 durch eine G502 ersetzen musste. Aber wenn ich ausgewählt werde, hat Roccat ja ne Chance, mich zu überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo leider funktioniert der Rechner nicht so ganz, 

Meine Wunsch Kombi wäre : 
MSI 1080 GTX mit 35 Punkten 
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 mit 21 Punkten
und zu guter letzt das Roccat Bundle mit den 10 Punkten. Macht zusammen 66 Punkte 

Ich drücke allen hier die Daumen und wünsche viel Erfolg. 

Aktuelle HW : 
I7 4770
32GB 1600 MHz DDR 3 
Seasonic Platinum 660W 
Gigabyte H97 
Packard bell 24 zoll FHD ( 6 Jahre alt) 
500 GB SSD und 1 TB Normal 
970 GTX Asus Strix OC 
Gehäuse Phanteks Entho Pro M


----------



## country (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es kann aber doch auch ein Neubau sein, oder?

Den alten würde man entsorgen.


----------



## Endkopf (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
habe das Gewinnspiel schon letztes Jahr gesehen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mitgemacht, also hole ich das jetzt einfach mal nach.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meinen aktueller Rechner würde ich als durchwachsen bezeichnen, manches ist noch recht neu und gut, manches eben nicht mehr:

Gehäuse: 
be quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Sichtfenster ( damit niemand das grauenhafte Kabelmanagement sehen muss  )
3x Pure Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter (die sind leider etwas zu laut für meinen Geschmack, würde ich gerne durch etwas leiseres ersetzen)

Board: 
Asrock H97 Pro 4

CPU: 
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3,4ghz

CPU Kühler: 
Alpenföhn Brocken

Ram: 
16GB DDR3 1333 (4x 4GB, 3 Riegel von GeiL, einer von Crucial da ein GeiL Riegel gestorben ist und ich nichts anderes zur Hand hatte, läuft aber)

Graka: 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 3GB von Powercolor mit 955mhz (war mal eine sehr gute Karte, inzwischen merkt man ihr aber immer öfter ihr Alter an, könnte mal erneuert werden)

Netzteil: 
be quiet! Pure Power L7 630Watt

Laufwerke:
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
Hitachi 2TB HDD
DVD Brenner

Eingabegeräte:
Sharkoon Skiller Pro (ich hätte gerne mal etwas mechanisches...)
Logitech G500 (die Maus habe ich defekt gekauft für 10€, sie hatte immer Doppelklicks, lies sich aber recht einfach wieder reparieren, seitdem läuft sie zwar ganz gut, könnte aber trotzdem mal was neues her)

Monitor: 
BenQ G2420HDBL 24" (irgendein Standard FullHD Monitor von 2010...)


Ich denke das Aufrüstpaket würde gut zu meinem Rechner passen, es wäre sehr nice wenn ich einer der Gewinner wäre,  ich würde die Hardware in diesem Fall gerne selbst verbauen und stelle wenn gewünscht genügend Bildmaterial zur Verfügung.

Gruß Endi


----------



## midgard00 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell einen FX 8350 mit 990FX Chipsatz, damit habe ich zwei 2 PCIe x16 2.0 und kann zwei GTX 980 Problemlos betreiben. Mit nem Z170 bekomme ich maximal 28 PCIe 3.0 Lanes zur Verfügung, also maximal 1 x16 und muss dann Bandwithsharing für M.2 oder USB3.1 usw, betreiben. Und in zwei Jahren brauche ich ein neues Board weil aktuelle Grafikkarten im CF oder SLI zu viel Bandbreite benötigen.



Du weißt aber schon, dass PCIe 2.0 x16 und PCIe 3.0 x8 die selbe Geschwindigkeit haben? D.h. bei Z170 zwei Grakas an die CPU mit jeweils x8 und der Chipsatz bleibt für den Rest frei. Vom Sinn eines 980 SLI ganz zu schweigen


----------



## EightFinger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

folgende Konfiguartion würde ich gerne meinem Rechenknecht spendieren und einige Hardware in Rente schicken.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Die momentane Bestückung meines Rechners besteht aus:
Prozessor: AMD FX-8350
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290x Tri-X Vapor X 
Ram: 16GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 @ 1600 (Schon mindestens 3,5 Jahre alt)
Mainboard: Gigabyte UD3 990FXA (Schon mindestens 3,5 Jahre alt)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 680W E8 (Schon mindestens 3,5 Jahre alt)
Gehäuse: Corsair Vegeance C70 White
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung
Periphärie: Logitech Protheus G502 / Logitech G810
Sound: Asus Xonar DX1 / Edifier 2.1 / Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro / Razer Kraken
Speicher: Samsung 840 Evo 128GB / Samsung 1TB HDD
Monitor: Acer 24" und Samsung 27" (Schon mindestens 3-4 Jahre alt)

Ich habe den PC komplett zusammengestellt und selber gebaut, immer wieder verbessert und nachgeschraubt. Ich bin auch soweit zufrieden damit, über ein paar leisere Lüfter und ein neues Netzteil würde ich mich aber sehr freuen, da diese schon etliche Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel haben. Die GTX 1070 kommt mir auch echt gelegen, da meine 290X mittlerweile unter Volllast ab und zu Aussetzer hat und sich solangsam einen Platz in der Vitrine oder ein Rentner Dasein in einem PC von Freunden oder Bekannten verdient hat. Dieses Schicksal werden dann auch meine anderen Hardware-Schätze bekommen, natürlich mit Support und Hilfe von mir, beim einbauen und sonstigen Problemen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Hardware werde ich natürlich auch selber verbauen und eventuell meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel und die Möglichkeit selbst etwas entscheiden zu können!

Liebe Grüße
EightFinger


----------



## rockero (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann auch mal von mir, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich an eine Chance glaube  Allerdings wäre es das erste Mal, dass ich SLI testen könnte und würde.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
CPU-Kühler:  bequiet Dark Rock 3
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K
Mainboard: MSI X99A Sli Plus
Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 32GB
Netzteil: Corsair CP-9020084-EU RMi Serie RM1000i
Monitor: LG 34UC97-S
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 750D

Ein Foto habe ich nachgereicht


----------



## patriotwarrior (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal, wow echt mega geile Aktion von euch und den Partnern welche die Hardware bereit gestellt haben. Da mein PC zwar erst vor 2 1/2 Jahren erst zusammengestellt wurden ist aber zu dem Kaufzeitpunkt dennoch nicht aktuell war und ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein neues Gehäuse, eine Maus und SSD nachgekauft habe, versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück für eine vlt. stärkere Graka inkl. Monitor .

Aktuelle Komponenten:

Fractal Design R5
AsRock H97 pro 4
Intel Xeon e3 1231v3
Asus R9 270x
Samsung 850 evo 250gb
2x Shadow Wings
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x 4GB
Be quiet! system power 7 450 Watt

Meine gewünschten Komponenten ( die Punkte müssen aber nicht komplett ausgereizt sein oder ?) :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67  (7 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Aktion 

MfG patriotwarrior


----------



## stelue (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und Danke für die tolle Aktion. 
Ich bewerbe mich mit folgenden Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Meine aktuelle Hardware ist eigentlich auch noch ganz in ordnung.

CPU Core i5 6600 
GPU noch nicht vorhanden 
Mainboard AS ROCK Z170
RAM Kingston Hyper X 2400 Mhz
SSD Crucial BX100 500 GB
HDD Seagate 500 GB
Netzteil Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt

Würde mich sehr freuen zu gewinnen, denn aus den bisherigen Teilen ließe sich bestimmt was schönes Basteln.


----------



## Sturmsheaper (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein jetziges System:

CPU: Intel i7 3770K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho 2
Mainboard: Asus Z77 Sabertooth
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 12GB 1600Mhz
Netzteil: Be Quit Straight Power CM E9 680 Watt
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB & Corsair Force GT 180 GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Tauron
Monitor: LG Flatron IPS234

Mein PC hat schon sehr viel durchgemacht, habe ihn vor 4 Jahren mir gekauft und die Grafikkarte beim Release der GTX 900 Serie erneuert. Er hat mittlerweile ca. 10.000 Spielstunden zusammen laut Steam und Uplay.
Habe damals mein ganzes Erspartes zusammen genommen und mir was vernünftiges gekauft. Bin auch sonst sehr zufrieden damit gewesen, nur nagt der Zahn der Zeit.
Bin mittlerweile sehr unzufrieden mit der Grafikkarte, wegen des bekannten VRAM Bugs. Mir geht auch das lästige einstellen der Grafik in spielen seit geraumer Zeit auf den S..*.
Mein Netzteil hat schon einige Stromausfälle mit erlebt und die Toleranzen,Ripple und Noisespannungen sind auch nicht so der Kracher. Das erste hatte nach einiger Zeit einen kurzen sogar verursacht und musste zurückgeschickt werden.
Das Gehäuse musste auch schon einigen Mod versuchen standhalten. Löcher für ehemalige Halterung und Lüfter im und am Gehäuse sind eine Menge drin, daher müsste mal ein neues her. Zwei HDD Käfige sind auch schon kaputt gemoddet.
Was soll ich sage ich bastel halte gerne dran herum und probiere neue Sachen aus.
Der Bildschirm, na was soll ich dazu sagen, der war ein Geschenk und ich war sehr dankbar dafür, da der alte echt hinüber war.
Der Inputlag ist aber definitiv zu hoch, stockende unscharfe Bilder in schnelle Bewegungen sind normal.

Aus all diesen Gründen habe ich mir folgende Komponenten zum aufpimpen meines PC ausgesucht, wenn es denn dann klappt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich verspreche mir einen deutlichen Leistungsschub und flüssige Bildraten bei 144 fps, das wäre so etwas von Mega toll. Bis jetzt kenne ich das nur von Freunden, wenn ich ihre Rechner zusammen gebaut habe.
Echt deprimierend die PC zusammenzubauen und zu testen und sich dann nachher an seinen eigenen zu setzen=(.

Liebes PCGH-Team es wäre cool wenn ihr mich auslosen würdet=P, die PC-Teile wären bei mir in guten Händen. 
Ich reinige alle paar Wochen den PC und alle paar Monate unterziehe ich ihn einer Grundreinigung mit kompletten auseinander bauen, Wärmeleitpaste CPU & GPU tauschen usw.

Ganz klar gönne ich es jedem hier das Pimp my PC zu gewinnen, ist eine Mega coole Sache von PCGH und ihren Partnern.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim auslosen PCGH-Team. Sind eine Menge Interessante Bewerber dabei, denen ich es absolut gönnen würde.

Mit freundliche Grüßen

euer Sturmsheaper


----------



## Smex (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Als erstes möchte ich der PCGH-Redaktion danken das Sie solch ein cooles Projekt ins leben rufen. Dafür mein tiefsten dank.

Mein Pc, wie unten zu sehen, wurde Optisch schon "modernisiert" und er wurden auch schon unter Wasser gesetzt
nur leider fehlt jetzt das Geld um die wichtigen Komponenten aufzurüsten. Battlefield 1 auf low mit 30 FPS 
macht wirklich keinen Spaß und als  Battlefield fan muss ich es trotzdem spielen. 
Deswegen würde ich mich freuen, wen ihr liebe PCGH mir meinen Hardware Wunsch erfüllt.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
-Einen FX 6350 auf einem ASRock 970 Extreme3 gekühlt von einer Arctic liquid Freezer AIO (echter Hitzkopf)
-8 GB DDR3 1333mhz
-1TB Festplatte aus einem Medion Pc
-R9 270x ( Grafikfehler/ Artefakte/ ein lüfter dreht nicht)
-Be quiet Pure power 9, da das alte Netzteil abgeraucht ist
-verstaut im Enthoo Pro M Acrylic
- Monitor BenQ G2025HDA 20 Zoll 1600x900

Hoffentlich neue Hardware:
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) (ich würde die 140 mm  nehmen)
-Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
-Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bevier (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkomponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte) (auch wenn mir Silver oder Black lieber wären ^^)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Altes System:

Asus Z77-Board
Intel i5 3570 (mein mieser 3770k ist leider gerade verstorben, lief eh nur auf 4,2 GHz mit stark überhöhter Spannung und vor 3 Wochen hats ihn dahingerafft -.- wollte eigentlich auf Zen warten daher GTX1070 und kein neues MB)
Powercolor R9 290 @Accelero Xtreme III
16 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence LP 
Straight Power 10 500 Watt CM (erst im Februar eingebaut)
Bitfenix Shinobi schwarz

Warum eigentlich keine SSDs und Co.? ^^


----------



## Aaskereija (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das wäre mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:

HP Pavillon Elite m9070.de (Gehäuse hab ich mittlerweile getauscht)

Mainboard: Asus M2N68-LA (HP OEM)
Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8600GT
Ram: 4GB
Bundles: Logitech Tastatur + Easterntime Tech "Gaming Maus", ModIT Headset
Netzteil: NoName 350 Watt
Gehäuse: NoName
Monitor: BenQ G900HDA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich werde von euch ausgewählt, ich hätte so ein Upgrade dringend nötig. Mein PC stammt von 2007 und ich hatte mangels Kentnisse nie die Erfahrung und aufgrund meiner Arbeit damals nie die Zeit mich mit einem neuen PC zu beschäftigen. Jetz, wo ich es könnte, hab ich nicht mehr das Geld dazu. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein Herz für eine arme Seele wie mir. Ich würd so gern mal Outlast zocken, aber mein alter PC packts nicht mehr.

P.S. JA ich habe mit Kabelbinder einen Gehäuselüfter auf meine Grafikkarte geschnallt, weil vor 2 Wochen dessen Lüfter nach 7 Jahren der Geist aufgegeben hat.

[Edit] Um evtl. Fragen zu klären: Die Graka ist ein Nachkauf gewesen, denn 2 Jahre nachdem Ich den HP Pavillon gekauft hatte, gab die originale Asus 8600GT den Geist auf und ich hab mir dann eine identische von Nvidia selbst nachgekauft.

[Edit2] Sorry, hab grad gemerkt ich hab voll die Zahlendreher drin^^ 2007 is ja schon 9 Jahre her... Gott...


----------



## Scenus (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

sehr schöne Aktion, die ich immer wieder sehr feier. Ich habe meinen PC schon seit ein Paar Jahren und habe diesen auch schon einmal aufgerüstet, aber seit ein Paar Wochen merke ich aber auch, das meine Harware in manchen Punkten wieder nach 1,5 Jahren ein Upgrade benötigt. Ich bin immer noch zufrieden mit meinen Komponenten, aber um ewas leistungstärkere Spiele oder auch mal Grafikprogramme wie 3DS Max zu nutzen wird das manchmal ganz schön ruckelig. Daher wäre zumindest eine bessere Grafikleistung schon recht hilfreich um da wieder mehr rausholen zu können. 

Meine Aktuellen Komponenten: 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 960 Super Jetstream
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H110 Hydro Series
CPU: Intel Corei5-4570 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3
Ram: Kingston 16GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W 
Monitor: Acer G246HLF
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Speicher: 1x Kingston SSD 120GB / WD 1TB HDD

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel 

Liebe Grüße
Scenus


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guden Middach,

meine Wunschkombi wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Herzstück meiner derzeitigen Rennsemmel ist der Intel Xeon 1231v3 auf einem MSI Z97 Gaming 7. Wahlweise wird der Prozessor von einem bequiet! Dark Rock 3 oder dem Noctua U12P SE2 gekühlt. bequiet! sieht besser aus, Noctua kühlt besser  bequiet! liefert auch den Strom mit dem 600W Straight Power. Weiterhin sorgt bequiet auch für ordentlich Durchzug. 2 Silentwings 2 140mm vorn und einer hinten. 
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist etwas oll. Die 4 XMS3 DIMMS haben insgesamt 16GB und waren schon in meinem alten AMD System drin. 
Mein Speicher wird bereitgestellt von Samsung und Western Digital. Einmal der 850 Evo mit 500GB und einmal der WD Green mit 3TB. Zusätzlich gibts noch 320GB von WD, um Daten nochmals zu sichern. . 
Als kleines Extra gibts noch die Creative Soundblaster Zx, die zusammen mit den roten Kaltlichkathoden ein perfektes Ambiente für die Gaming X von MSI erzeugt. 
So weit so gut! Doch die 7870 von ASUS will in Rente.  Das macht sie mir immer wieder durch Bilderfehler deutlich, die mir dann auf meinem EIZO Foris 2333 farbecht dargestellt werden.
Zusammengehalten wird alles vom stylischen, dennoch schlichten Fractal Design Define R5. Seine Kanten und Ecken runden das ganze Paket erst ab.

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit

LG Milchi


----------



## maniacmurphy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

--- Eine Post weiter ---


----------



## maniacmurphy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PCGH


Mein System:
Grafikkarte: Inno3d GTX 980 iChill 4x Airboss Ultra
CPU-Kühler: NZXT Kraken X60 mit 2x Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC-3000 @ 800u/min
Monitor: ASUS ROG PG279Q 
Gehäuse: NZXT H630 schwarz mit Window




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In meinem System arbeitet ein betagter aber noch ausreichender i7 3770k @ 4,4Ghz (1,224V)  mit 16gb Ram und einer Geforce GTX 980 OC. 

Ich habe unbedingt eine Aufrüstung nötig, da die Grafikkarte zwar schnell genug (Boost 1402Mhz), aber mit 4gb zu wenig Ram für Aktuelle Titel hat.  
Da vollbringt selbst mein ASUS ROG PG279Q mit G-Sync kaum Wunder, 4gb sind oft nicht Ausreichend für WQHD.

Durch euren Dauertest in der aktuellen PCGH (11/16) gefiel mir der Artikel von Matthias, die 1070 gegen die 980
sehr gut, welcher sich genau auf meine "Probleme" bezieht.
Bin daher am überlegen mir auch eine 1070, allerdings eher die Palit Game Rock 1070 Premium, da diese günstiger (Bei Caseking z.B.) als die ASUS Strix 1070 OC und auch leiser ist. (Bei der Lautheit 0,8 Sone die Palit gegen die 1,8 Sone von der Strix) zuzulegen und die 980 zu ersetzen.
Später auf Seite 100 bin ich dann bei eurer Aktion Pimp my PC 2016 hängengeblieben und dachte da machste mal mit; 

Da ich die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G natürlich einer 1070 vorziehen würde, weil diese die zukunftsicher Wahl darstellen dürfte.
Ok, eine 1070 reicht zwar, eine 1080 mein Budget für dieses Jahr aber sprengen würde und ich mir erst im Mai den PG279Q zugelegt habe würde meine Frau mich er....,
aber in Anbetracht das im Q1/2017 die 1080TI gerüchteweise mit 12GB erscheinen wird ist eine 1080 echt die bessere Wahl.
Gespannt bin ich ja auch auch auf die Be Quiet Silent Wings 3, habe jetzt die 2er drin, wie die in einem hoffentlich bald kommenden Test abschneiden im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.

Vielleicht gewinn ich ja, eine ansonsten gibts ne 1070. 

Ich würde den PC auch gerne bei mir Zusammenbasteln da ich schon immer (gut, seit 2000) gerne am PC bastle und tune ! 
(Dank eurer Zeitschrift, (Weiß ich was ich tue, durch eure zahlreichen Tutorials gelernt), wovon ich seit der 08/2001 ein treuer Leser bin.))

Ansonsten macht weiter so;

Und allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich auch viel Glück.


Ausgewählte Produkte*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Robbi373 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hmm, ich hoffe ich gewinne. 

Meine Auswahl:

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Gerade verbaut:

_*CPU*: i7 2700K@4,5Ghz@1,332V
*CPU-Kühler*: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
*RAM*: 8GB  Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3@1600Mhz
*Festplatten*:
    -Samsung SSD 830 128Gb
    -Eine alte Samsung 500Gb HDD (HD502HJ)
    -Seagate Barracuda 1Tb HDD (ST1000DM003)
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 OC (2Gb) @1,202Ghz@+0,1V offset
*PSU*: beQuiet E9 580W CM
*WLAN-Karte*: Edimax EW-7612PIn V2
*Laufwerk*: generisches CD/DVD-Laufwerk (TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C)_

Also ich hätte wirklich gern die GTX 1080 (_Grund_: siehe aktuell verbaute Grafikkarte), aber den Rest würde ich nicht verachten.


----------



## Jonny97 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschkombination:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)
Mein bisheriger PC:

Gehäuse: 
Bitfenix Survivor

Mainboard:
Asus Sabertooth P67

Prozessor:
intel core i5 2500K

Prozessor Kühler:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Grafikkarte:
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X

Netzteil:
Be quiet! straight Power bqt E8 550 Watt

Festplatten:
Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB
Western Digital Red 3 TB

Monitor:
IIyama ProLite E2472HD

Laufwerke:
LiteOn Blueray Laufwerk
LiteOn DVD Brenner

Soundkarte:
Asus Xonar Essence Stx

Periferie:
Logitech G710
Logitech G602

Warum die Upgrades:

Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich noch recht Zufrieden, da jedoch das Mainboard ab und zu verrückt spielt: USB funktioniert gelegentlich nicht mehr, Der Netzwerkadapter funktioniert nicht bei jedem Start des PC´s und auch der Prozessor kommt so langsam an seine Grenzen kommt, lohnt sich für mich ein Upgrade des Mainboards und der Neukauf eines intel i7 6700K mehr als die Investition in eine neue Grafikkarte.
Da mein Netzteil ebenfalls recht alt ist und über kein Kabelmanagement verfügt bietet sich hier das be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 11 an.
Das Bitfenix Survivor ist trotz Staubfilter an der Front ein Staubfänger der seines gleichen sucht und muss leider regelmäßig geputzt werden, ich hoffe dass hier dasneue Gehäuse abhilfe schafft.
Zum iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 habe ich gegriffen da ich mich über ein Upgrade auf WQHD freue jedoch nicht glaube dass meine Grafikkarte für 4K ausreicht.
Zu guter letzt bin ich mit meinen bisherigen Eingabegeräten zufrieden würde mich jedoch über die möglichkeit des Couch Gamings freuen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich bei PCGH für das tolle Gewinnspiel

Liebe Grüße Jonny


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es ist soweit. Seit ich diesen Artikel entdeckt habe freue ich mich darauf, dass dieser Beitrag offen ist.
Es geht nur indirekt um meinen PC, dies möchte ich gleich klarstellen, ich möchte für meinen Vater an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, denn ich versuche ihm einen PC zu verschaffen, der es uns ermöglicht gemeinsam Project Cars zu spielen.
Früher haben wir schon zusammen die Colin McRae Rallye Serie Seite bei Seite gespielt und möchten dort wieder hin, allerdings ist sein PC viel zu schwach, denn das ist ein Athlon X2 und es befindet sich DDR2 Speicher in einer atemberaubenden Menge von 2GB darin.

Ich habe einige Gebrauchtteile bereits zusammentreiben können und würde gern mithilfe von Pimp my PC das Projekt schneller (und ehrlich gesagt für einen Studenten kostengünstiger) abschließen um dann wieder mit meinem Dad über die Pisten zu heizen.

Mein Setup für ihn enthält momentan folgendes:
CPU: Intel i5 3570K
GPU: Keine, lediglich die iGPU ist vorhanden
Mainboard: Asus P8B75-M
RAM: 16GB DDR3 RAM von Kingston (2x8GB) von Corsair mit 1600 Taktung
Festplatten: Seagate ST2000DM001 (160GB), hier suche ich vor allem noch einen Platz für die SSD. Eine 850 Evo.
Gehäuse: Fujitsu Scaleo P
PSU: Be quiet Power Zone 750W

Das Setup hat bereits einige Teile, es fehlen jedoch noch wichtige Komponenten wie einfach eine halbwegs aktuelle GPU. Wir haben keine großen Ansprüche, sondern wollen einfach nur spielen können.

Der Prozessor tut seinen Zweck und reicht für Project Cars erstmal locker aus, wichtiger wäre hier eine GPU. Die 1070 hat mit den 8GB Grafikspeicher vermutlich Vorteile, aber ich will nicht gierig sein und würde daher nur die 1060 GB Version nehmen. (16 Punkte)

Bei der nächsten Wahl zwischen Netzteil und Prozessorkühler fällt die Wahl klar auf den Lüfter, denn das be quiet Netzteil scheint eine gute Qualität zu haben und hat alle benötigten Anschlüsse auch für die Zeit nach dem Upgrade. 750W sind auch mehr als ausreichend. Beim Prozessorkühler handelt es sich um einen kleinen schwachen Xilence Lüfter, der die Aufgabe zwar schafft, dennoch wird die CPU relativ warm und der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist optisch, als auch geräuschtechnisch wahnsinnig gut, wie ich bei einem Kollegen bereits lernen durfte. (3 Punkte) Auch wenn es der 1 Punkte Lüfter vermutlich schaffen würde hoffe ich in diesem Fall nicht gierig zu sein.

Gehäuse oder Gehäuselüfter, ich denke die Frage erübrigt sich dann doch leider schnell, denn das Scaleo P war einmal ein grandioses Gehäuse, aber das ist 10 Jahre oder mehr her. Zudem würde der neue CPUkühler nicht in das Scaleo passen, daher der Griff zum be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte) welches günstig ist und unseren Ansprüchen nicht nur genügt, sondern bei weitem übertreffen würde!

Bei den Peripherals ist alles ein Gewinn, denn es sind die 5 Euro 2-Tasten Maus, eine Cherry Tastatur und ein möglichst günstiger Full HD Bildschirm momentan, jedes Upgrade ist gerne willkommen.
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) sowie der iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)  reichen hier vollkommen aus und wären bereits große Zugewinne.

Damit wären es schlussendlich 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 67 (15 Punkte übrig)

Wobei bereits GPU, CPU-Kühler und das Gehäuse die wichtigsten Teile wären und sehr helfen würden!

Da ich auch in der 2015er Version gestöbert habe und ihr dort auch immer möglichst viele Punkte für die Gewinner ausnutzen wolltet habe ich auch einen Idee dafür aufgebaut unter Berücksichtigung, wo die Leistungsgewinne erzielt werden können und der Sinn des PC Tunings erfüllt wäre.

Unter Ausnutzung der möglichen Punkte würde ich zu folgendem Build greifen:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)
Ich komme mir damit wirklich gierig vor, aber es wären wohl die größten Upgrades bezogen auf den jetzigen Stand.
Die Grafikkarte würde aufgrund des besseren Bildschirms gewählt, denn die Auflösung ist in Project Cars ein größerer Zugewinn als die (noch) schnellere Bildwiederholungsrate und 4k ist einfach nicht notwendig und ist gierig, hier haben andere Nutzer sicher mehr Vorteile aus dem Bildschirm.
Der CPU Kühler wäre momentan eben am wichtigsten und damit einher geht auch das Gehäuse um den Kühler auch verbauen zu können und etwas Kabelmanagement sowie eine besseren Belüftung der Komponenten zu erreichen.
€: Wechsel zurück zum kleinen Peripheralsbundle, denn die klassische Tastatur ist vermutlich einfach sinnvoller bei der geplanten Nutzung. Deswegen der Griff zur Suora.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich schon einmal für die Unterstützung bei meinem Projekt meinem Vater in Sachen PC etwas zurückgeben zu können, sollte der Beitrag zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören.
Danke für diese tolle Aktion!

Im Anhang ist noch das Bild, wie der PC mit den bisher aufgetriebenen Gebrauchtteilen aussieht


----------



## MadMath81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Community. 
Ich versuch mein Glück mal und Bewerbe mich hiermit für Pimp my PC2016.

So nun zu meiner auserwälten Config:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig.


Und nun zum bestand:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300r
Mobo: Gigabyte ga z170x Gaming7
GPU:Gigabyte GTX 970  x3 Windforce
CPU: Intel I7 6700k
Ram:G.Skill RipsJaw V 2x8GB DDR4
CPU Lüfter:Thermalright Macho v2
Netzteil: Corsair RM 650x
SSD: 250gb Samsung Evo 850
HDD: 1terr Hitachi
Aerocool Touch 2100 Lüftersteuerrung
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2331
Maus: Logitech G402
Tastatur: Acer

So. Über den Gewinn würd ich ich sehr freuen. Und würde die Teile selbst einbauen. 

MfG


----------



## kiop328 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin noch relativ neu in der Welt der PC´s, ich habe die letzten Jahre zum Spielen eine XBOX One und zum Arbeiten einen Mac benutzt. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich dann den alten PC eines Freundes übernommen (der hat sich von dem Geld ne neue Trompete gekauft ) und bin richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen. Leider ist der Prozessor eine lahme Krücke und das Gehäuse ist auch nur so lala. Diese Aktion ist aber genau richtig um das mit dem CPU mal anzugehen

Komponenten:

CPU:               Intel Core i3 4330
Kühler:          be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Mainboard:  MSI B85I GAMING für den 1150 Sockel
RAM:              2x 4GB Kingston HYPERX Fury (DDR-3 1600)
Grafik:            ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970  
Bildschirm:  Samsung BX2431
Netzteil:        be quiet! Pure Power530 Watt
Gehäuse:       BitFenix Prodigy ( Eine etwas wacklige Angelegenheit)
Dazu eine 120 GB Samung 840 Pro SSD une eine 1TB HDD von Toshiba.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hmm, hmm... MUSS man aus jeder Kategorie wählen? Die sinnvollste Packung (für mich und vermutlich viele Andere), bestehend aus GTX1080 und dem 4k-Monitor, haut damit leider nicht hin.


----------



## Madfurion (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück an dieser tollen Aktion teilzunehmen.

Aktuell ist mein PC wie folgt ausgerüstet:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5  
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1070 GS  
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 4x4GB  
SSD Festplatte: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 
Netzteil: bequiet! E10 CM 500W  
Extra-Gehäuselüfter: 2x bequiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 
Monitor: Dell U2515H
Maus: Logitech G402
Tastatur: Cherry MX-Board 3.0

Zusammengebaut sieht das gute Stück so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier meine Upgrade-Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei einem Gewinn würde ich die Komponenten selber einbauen.

LG Niklas


----------



## Neaxis (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH!

Meine Wunschkombination wäre:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut habe ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Prozessor:* Intel i5-6600K
*Kühlung:* Corsair Hydro H110i GTX
*Mainboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill Trident Z 16GB | 3000MHz
*Festplatte(n):* Samsung 850 EVO | 500GB
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9-390 Nitro
*Netzteil:* Bequiet Straight Power 10CM | 500W
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define S
*Monitor:* Dell U2414H

Am Wichtisten wäre die Grafikkarte und der Monitor, die sind beide nicht so Optimal. Die aus der Aktion ausgewählten Komponenten würden super zusammen passen und meinem Rechner nochmal ein schönes Plus an Grafikleistung verleihen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenns klappt und die Sachen selbst einbauen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen und nochmals wieder herzlichen danke für diese tolle Aktion.
Ich habe zwar schon ein sehr passables System aber einige Sachen Stören mich dennoch wo man aufrüsten kann.
Erst mal zu meinem System welches zugegeben schon Hight-End ist...

CPU: i7 6700K @4,6 ghz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Ashura Shadow Legendary
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 @2ghz
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M3
Ram: 16GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX Savage @ 2400Mhz OC auf CL11
Netzteil: 650 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold
Lüfter: Pure Wings 2, Silent Wings 2 und Silent Wings 3
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Festplatten: 2xWD 1TB in Raid0 , 120gb SSD , 250 gb HDD


und folgende Komponenten hatte ich mir ausgesucht...


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)


Jeder wird sich jetzt fragen "WAS ZUR HÖLLE!! WARUM WILL DER NEUE TEILE HABEN" aber es gibt ein paar triftige Gründe.
Das Mainboard hatte ich mir überlegt weil mein jetziges nicht mehr genug Leistung hat um nun noch eine M2 SSD nach zurüsten. Ich dürfte nur 4 SATA Ports belegen um eine M2 SSD mit 4lanes nutzen zu wollen und ich belege 5 Sata Ports.
Den CPU Kühler hatte ich mir Rausgesucht da mein jetziger noch nicht up to date ist und bei hohen Taktraten doch etwas schwächelt und der von BeQuiet ist natürlich auch leiser was mir auch wichtig ist.
Die Lüfter sind mir wichtig da mein System vorne 2 PureWings2 Verbaut hat und diese doch schon hörbar sind. und unten ist "nur" ein Silent wings 2 verbaut der auch gegen ein SilentWings3 getauscht werden würde.
Das Bundle von Maus, Tastatur und Headset ist mir wichtig weil meine Tastatur (LogitechG11) schon sehr alt ist und schon Ermüdungserscheinungen bekommt und bald auch das zeitliche segnen wird genau wie mein Creativ Headset. Beide sind schon ca. 8 Jahre alt und lange halten sie nicht mehr. 
Der Bildschirm muss unbedingt neu da ich ein 24zoll 1080p Monitor habe der nicht für spiele geeignet ist. Der Monitor hat total aufgehellte Farben und hat "nur" 5ms Reaktionszeit. Manchmal streikt er auch einfach und geht nicht richtig an was in online spielen schon verdammt aufregen kann.

Wenn dies alles in Erfüllung gehen sollte bin ich so unendlich glücklich und ich kann mich endlich mal auf die nächsten Jahre freuen in denen nichts Neues angeschafft werden muss. Danke Liebes PCGH Team!!!
Viele Grüße
Buffalo-Phil / auch bei YouTube


----------



## BSlGuru (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

- Intel i7 4790K @4GHz (warum nur 4GHz, tja ich hab eben keinen tollen Lüfter wie z.B. den ShadowRock 2 von be quiet!!!!!! s.u. ^^)
- ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
- GSkill Trident X 16GB 2400 MHz
- Neu: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) (ALT: Palit GTX 970 JetStream)
- Neu: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) (ALT: Intel Boxed Stadard Cooler)
- Neu: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) (ALT: 1X unbekannt)
- Neu: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) (ALT: Razer Taipan, Razer DeathStalker) 
- Neu: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) (ALT: BenQ XL2430T)
- SSD/HDD: 256 GB M.2 Samsung 951 NVE, 240 GB OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS, 500 GB Western Digital Cavier Blue HDD, 3 TB Toshiba HDD, 2GB Western Digital extern HDD
- 1 popliges DVD-RW Laufwerk (weiß nicht mehr ob das noch geht)

67 v. 67 Punkten, ist glatt ne 1 

Bild kommt nach der Tante edit...


----------



## Karotte81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



> Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
> ...



Schöne Idee von PCGH. Anbei ein Bild meines *zersägten* Gehäuses samt Innenleben, sowie meines PC Monitors, einem ca. 16 Jahre altem Sony 17 Zöller  Ich spiele zwar i.d.R. an meinem 55 Zoll TV, aber manche Spiele kann ich einfach nicht spielen, weil die Schrift nicht mitskaliert. Vor allem Strategietitel gehen mir fast alle flöten. 

Ein neues Gehäuse und ein Monitor wären also wirklich sinnvoll.

Meine anderen Komponenten sind zwar ansonsten eigentlich ok, aber es geht ja hier um PIMP my PC ... und das ausgewählte Mainboard sieht einfach umwerfend aus. Das ist ein wahrer "Pimp" für den Rechner, DDR4 ist auch sehr willkommen, daher habe ich das Mainboard auch der eigentlich sehr viel wertvolleren 1080 vorgezogen. 

Mein CPU Kühler(MasterCooler, Modell unbekannt) ist auch ok, aber der Dark Rock Pro 3 ähnlich wie das Mainboard einfach eine ganze Ecke ansprechender. Eben auch ein echter "Pimp" für die Komponenten.

Meine 5 120mm Lüfter stammen von Scythe, Noctua und NoNames, die so alt sind, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr habe, woher die kommen  Daher wären die SilentWings3 auch das perfekte "Pimp" Upgrade. 

Mein generelles Setup seht ihr in meiner Signatur.

Danke u viel Glück an alle(und vor allem an mich )


----------



## TIIM333 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Inno3D GTX 770 4GB
3x120mm Gehäuselüfter (Sharkoon T28)
Netzteil bequiet 550W
Mainboard ASRock Z77 Pro3
Intel i5-3350P


----------



## willkeinen1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mich interessiert hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte um endlich auch moderne Games in QHD flüssig in vollen Details spielen zu können. Einen BeQuiet Kühler besitze ich bereits und bin super zufrieden (Dark Rock 3)

Den Rest würde ich dann an meine Streamleute verschenken die mir eine Menge bedeuten und es sich selbst nicht leisten können.


----------



## patriotwarrior (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

der herr TIIM333 hat bestimmt schon 5x gevotet, alleine 2x mit dem "NEUEN"  acc innerhalb von paar stunden, führt echt mal eine regeln bitte ein. Sonst mache ich mir auch tausend  neue accs ^^


----------



## 007Depp (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
 Ich hab mir diese Teile die gerne haben moechte:
ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
67/67 Punkte 
Hab meinen pc erst vor 3 Wochen frisch zusammengebaut aber budget 320 Euro und habe die alte Festplatte benutzt was heraus kam:
SAPPHIRE RADEON RX 460 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI
Zalman ZM-T1 PLUS
ASRock H81M-DGS 
Ultron Realpower RP-420 Eco Silent interne  420 w 
Intel Pentium g3420 
Ballistix Sport 8GB Kit 
kein Laufwerk

Voriges system :

Medion/Microstar pc
Intel core 2 quad q9300 2.66mhz 
2x2 gb ram ddr2 samsung
amd hd 5770 1 gb saphire
trust PSU 570 W
LAUFWERK
Mainboard unbekannt

Problem war an dem pc er stuerzte ab sobald idie 250 W auf dem mainboard erreichte ab , graffikarte bekam ein Dachschaden +800 mhz gpu stuertzt sie ab 
und 3 festplatten HDD durften daran glauben . Waere dieser ahcken nicht gewesen haette ich kein pc upgrad gebraucht jetzt hab ich den das problem sind die sims 3 (inselparadise , reiseabenteuer traumkariere , show time) laeuft es nicht ruckelfrei es komtm immer wieder sobald es tag wird haengt das spiel einfach egal auf welche simkarte obwohl bekantn ist das nur die Inselparadise den macken hat udn fuer SKil lspecial forcde ist das mit dem aufnehmen eine sache des GLuecks mal ohne ruckeln mal mit Ruckeln 
Danek Fuer es zu lesen


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@PCGH: Warum habt ihr da eigentlich FreeSync Monitore, wenn sich dann nur Nvidia-GPUs wählen lassen? Anstelle der 1060 wäre ja Budgetmäßig auch eine 480 8 GiB möglich.
Außerdem gibt es zwar Z170 Boards, aber es lassen sich keinerlei CPU auswählen. Was nützt mir ein 1151 Board ohne Skylake CPU?  
Die Netzteile sind auch vollkommen überdimensioniert, ein E10 500W CM und P11 550W wäre deutlich sinvoller gewesen. Auch mit dem L9 700W lässt sich nicht wirklich was anfangen, da es eine Netzteilserie mit Gruppenregulierung für OfficePCs ist.


Ansonsten hab ich mich auch mal versucht:



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
> 
> ...



_1 Punkt scheint ja immer ~ 20€ zu entsprechen. _

Der 2. PC mit der alten Fermi GPU hat es wohl am nötigsten. Mit dem E10 400W kann man dann auch gleich mal schauen, wie viel Watt man bei der 1080  mit Untervolting und Senkung des Powertargets und damit des Taktes einsparen kann. 
So lange wie die 560 gereicht hat, wird die 1080 wohl auch sehr lange reichen. Deshalb auch gleich den UHD-Monitor dazu, wenn auch leider nur mit TN-Panel. 
Zumindest bin ich bei dieser Auflösung dann wie bisher gewohnt im GPU-Limit. 

Den CPU-Kühler brauche ich nicht. 

Die GPU wird dann von mir persönlich eingebaut werden. Den restlichen PC hab ich schließlich auch aus größtenteils gebrauchten Teilen selbst zusammengebaut. 

*Hardware:*
CPU: i5-2500K @Stock
MB: ASRock Z77-Pro4
RAM: 12GiB
NT: bq Straight Power E10 400W
GPU: Gigabyte GTX560 Windforce 1 GiB, Win7 Pro (64bit)
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken1 mit Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
Gehäuse: R5 PCGH  
HDD: WD Blue 1 TB.

Monitor: 21,5" FullHD TN-Panel + 21,5" DELL FullHD mit IPS-Panel zum Arbeiten. 

Tastatur: Gigabyte Force K7 Stealth, USB, DE
Maus: 0815 LED Maus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche euch allen und natürlich auch mir viel Glück für das eine oder andere Hardwareupgrade. Außerdem möchte ich mich bei PCGH und allen Sponsoren für diese wiederholte Aktion bedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg. DKK007


----------



## Drayygo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGHX, 

Schön, dass ihr das Pimp my PC wiederholt.
Vielleicht habe ich ja diesmal Glück, und gewinne.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte man (wie ich das hier bei einigen gesehen habe), nicht aus jeder Kategorie ein Objekt wählen müssen, sähe meine Konfiguration so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

I5 6600K
2x 8GB 3200Mhz G.Skill DDR 4
MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
R9 280 ASUS Direct CU II
Thermaltake Water 3.0 360mm RGB
BQ Dark Power Pro 10 550W
Thermaltake Core P3

Monitor ist ein Dell 24" FHD (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht)
Headset ein Ozone Rage Z90
Tastatur Tt esports Commander
Maus ist eine von MSI^^

Der Grund für meine Auswahl:

Die GTX 1080  würde meine doch schon betagte R9 280 ersetzen, und farblich in mein "Build" passen.
Dank der GPU hätte ich genug Power für WQHD @60 (und mehr)fps, daher würde ich auch meinen Monitor gegen einen entsprechenden ersetzen.
Die einzigen Lüfter, die bei mir verbaut sind, sind aktuell die Thermaltake RIING RGB von der AiO, die zwar schön anzusehen sind, auf 12V allerdings doch hörbar.
Dies würde ich mit den BQ Lüftern gerne ändern.
Die Peripherie von Roccat würde ich so eintüten, um eine einheitliche Grundausstattung zu haben.

Da ich schon über ein sehr gutes NT verfüge, benötige ich kein neues, der Luftkühler wäre mal ein Experiment, ob ich mir die "Stille" durch weniger ansprechende Optik erkaufen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze19999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 67 (24 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

INTEL CORE I5-6500
XFX RX 470 4GB Single Fan
8GB DDR-4 2130MHZ
Noname 420Watt Netzteil
ASRock H110M-HDV


----------



## Karotte81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> der herr TIIM333 hat bestimmt schon 5x gevotet, alleine 2x mit dem "NEUEN"  acc innerhalb von paar stunden, führt echt mal eine regeln bitte ein. Sonst mache ich mir auch tausend  neue accs ^^



Es wäre eigentlich ganz einfach. Man müsste nur Teilnahmebedingungen etwas einschränken. Und wenn man erst 25 Posts machen soll o.ä., das würde eigentlich schon reichen um die ganzen Leute auszuschließen, die hier neue Accounts erstellen. Aber PCGH weißt doch auch selber i.dR. darauf hin, vllt sieben sie solche Leute ja eh aus. Ganz doof sind se ja nicht und ein bisschen Ahnung von Technik ham se ja ... hab ich so gehört


----------



## Blackforce1012 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück:

Hier meine Ausgewählten Teile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und zu meinem Aktuellem PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3350p
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 275
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W Red
Mainboard: ASUS P8B75-M LX
RAM: 2*8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Plus
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
SSD: SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB
HDD: 2TB WD Blue
Monitor: Fujitsu Amilo SL 3230T
Maus: Hama uRage Gaming Mouse
Tastatur: Trust Convex Keyboard

Wie man sehen kann passt die Grafikkarte nicht ganz zum Rest des PCs. Das liegt daran das ich bis vor einiger Zeit noch eine HD 7970 von XFX im PC hatte, welche allerdings den Dienst quittiert hat. Mangels Geld für eine neue Karte quäle ich mich nun mit meiner alten GTX 275 rum. Deswegen sind mir die Grafikkarte und der Monitor auch am Wichtigesten.
Für das Netzteil hab ich mich entschieden da mit meinem Thermaltake praktisch kein Kabelmanagment möglich ist weil die Kabel etwas kurz sind und ein paar Punkte mehr in die Peripheriegeräte um meine Billigtastatur und Maus ablösen zu können, da ich bereits ein Logitech G430 hab is mir das headset weniger wichtig. 

Ich würde mich extremst über den Gewinn freuen und würde die Teile selbst einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obliterator (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team und Forumjunkies,

das Gewinnspiel kommt wie gerufen. Danke dafür. 

*Wunschkomponenten:
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Derzeitiger Computer:
**CPU: *i7  4770K*
CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2*
Grafikkarte: *GTX 780 EVGA*
RAM: *4x2 GB Kingston*
Mainboard: *ASRock Z87 Pro4*
Netzteil: *850W Corsair
*Monitor: *1920x1080 Asus*
Gehäuse: *Big-Tower Bitfenix*
Lüfter: *nervig laut*
Maus: *Zowie FK2*
Tastatur: *10 Jahre alte Gummidom*
Mauspad: *Roccat Taito*
Headset: *Sennheiser PC360*

Begründung:
**Grafikkarte/Monitor:*
Das war ein langes Ringen. Zusammengefasst 2560x1440 mit 1080 oder 3840x2160 mit 1070, neuem Netzteil und Gehäuse .

Nach einem Ausgiebigen Studium des UHD auf dem Prüfstand Specials der Print habe ich mich für 2560x1440 mit 1080 entschieden, weil die Leistung für 4K einfach noch nicht ausreicht (1070 Battlefield1: 43FPS).
Wie soll das dann erst nächstes Jahr werden wenn die Leistung jetzt schon nicht für 60 FPS reicht?

Dann lieber 2560x1440 mit einer 1080. Dann hat man sogar noch ein dickes Polster mit über 100FPS und der Bildschirm schafft noch 15Hz mehr.
Ein riesen Leistungssprung bei der Grafikkarte und dem Monitor.
Dafür muss dann das alte Geäuse und Netzteil mit drei neuen Lüftern auskommen.

*CPU-Kühler:*
Der Pure Rock wäre ein Downgrade. Mein Mugen 2 reicht für den 4770K daher kann mein Bruder den Pure Rock haben.

*Lüfter:*
Meine alten Aero Cool Lüfter sind nervig laut, da kommen die Shadow Wings sehr gelegen.

*Headset:*
Das PC360 ist merkwürdig geworden. Der Lautstärke Regler lässt den Ton aussetzen. Manchmal habe ich nur Ton auf dem linken Ohr. Das Mikro erzeugt selten ein summen im TS. Alles sehr selten aber nervig. Vielleicht gefällt mir das Renga besser ansonsten bekommt das mein Bruder. Der hat schließlich gar keins.

*Maus:*
Meine Zowie "hängt" leider manchmal, da wäre die Kiro ein guter Ersatz.

*Mauspad:*
Muss dringend ausgewechselt werden. Vielleicht kommt daher auch das Hängen der Maus.

*Tastatur:*
Genial und dann auch noch mechanisch! Ich weiß nicht wie diese Gummidom Tastatur eines komplett PCs 10 Jahre durchhalten konnte.
*
Unveränderter Rest:*
Der 4770K reicht noch dicke.
Der Ram ist grenzwertig da muss ich vielleicht bald selber ran.
Das Netzteil ist 6 Jahre alt ich hoffe das hält noch.
Das Gehäuse ist noch ok. Leistung vor Ästhetik.

*Bild:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kaltlichtkathoden muss ich mal besser anbringen oder ganz weg lassen. So richtig gefällt mir das nicht mehr.
*
Zusammenfassung:*
*MSI:* Grafikkartenleistung mehr als verdoppelt.
*iiyama:* Pixelanzahl fast verdoppelt und Bildabfolge  +15Hz.
*Roccat:* Peripherie rundum erneuert.
*Be Quiet!:* Endlich Ruhe im PC.

Nochmal vielen Dank an PCGH und die Sponsoren! Das man auch selber basteln darf und nicht den PC einschicken muss finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## JonnyDee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich, dass Ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder eine Umrüstaktion startet. Ich habe wie viele andere auch im letzten Jahr bereist mein Glück probiert, jedoch zählte ich wie auch viele andere nicht zu den Glücklichen.


Diese Jahr würde ich mir folgendes Upgrades für mein System (siehe Signatur) wünschen:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*
Warum ich diese Updades wähle und nicht anderweitig Punkte vergebe habe ist der folgende:
*

*Mainboard? *
Ich denke das meine CPU samt Kühler und Board auch wenn diese bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen sind, gut auf einander abgestimmt sind und die gebotene Leistung für meine bisherigen Ansprüche völlig ausreichend sind und deshalb keine Update nötig wäre, auch weil nur ein Mainboard geboten wird.

*Grafikkarte?*
Auch wenn die GPU für meist alle Games auf FullHD reichen, spiele ich gern mit Downsampling rum, da mein Monitor nicht mehr wie 1920x1200 hermacht, um die Bildqualität noch etwas aufzupolieren. Die Leistung der Gtx 780 reicht dafür jedoch nur für ältere Games und bringt schon bei 2-3 Jahren alten Titeln nicht die gewünschten fps um Games flüssig spielen zu können.

*Netzteil?*
Ich bin eigentlich glücklich mit meinem Netzteil, da es aber schon über 6 Jahre alt ist und mit der verbauten übertakteten Hardware meist ziemlich gut ausgelastet ist denke ich, dass es Zeit wird es in den verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken und gegen ein neues aktuelles Netzteil zu tauschen. Vergangene Vorhaben wie Sli scheiteiten außerdem an den fehlenden Anschlussmöglichkeiten für die 2.Grafikkarte (4x 8Pin) oder an der fehlenden Leistung.

*CPU Kühler?*
Wie bereits beim  Mainboard erwähnt, benötige ich hier kein Update, da der verbaute CPU Kühler meinen Erwarteung bisher keine Wünsche offen ließ. Egal ub die CPU mit Standardtakt oder mit OC Takt läuft, der Kühler macht das was er soll und das auch flüster leise.

*Lüftersetz?*
Da mein Tower Anschlussmöglichkeiten für insgesamt 8x 140mm Lüfter bietet und ich auch 6x 140mm verbaut habe, davon jedoch nur 3x Silent Wings würde ich gern die restlichen 3 Lüfter eines Fremdanbieters gegen die gewählten Lüfter tauschen wollen. Ich denke das eine vielleicht noch bessere und leisere Belüftung möglich ist und die CPU wie GPU vielleicht noch ein bissel Kühler laufen.

*Gehäuse?*
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse würde ich derzeit wegen der Größe und vielfalt an Lüftermöglichkeiten gegen kein anderes Tauschen wollen.

*Roccat Set?*
Da meine Maus und die Tastatur wirklich schon alt ist (Logitech G15 und Logitech MX 500) würde mir hier Update ganz recht kommen. Leider habe ich mir vor kurzem erst ein gebrauchtes Kabelloses Gamingheadtset von Logitech besorgt da mein altes plantronics 777 den Geist aufgegeben hatte.

*Monitor?*
Mehrfach habe ich mich schon im Forum zwecks neuen Monitor beraten lassen, konnte mich aber bisher für keinen Neukauf begeistern.
Mein sehr alter Samsung Sync Master 245b+ hat denke sein Ruhestand wirklich verdient. Mit der Kombination der gewünschten Grafikkarte und des gewählten Monitors, sollte das Downsampling geschichte sein und auch aktuellere Games deutlich flüssiger mit Auflösung über Full HD laufen.

 Das eine oder andere Bild zum Rechner folgt natürlich heute Abend 


Ich wünsche mir und natürlich ALLEN anderen die bereits teilgenommen haben und noch werden viel Glück für eine Update. Außerdem möchte ich mich bei PCGH und allen Sponsoren für diese wiederholte Aktion bedanken.



MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## ChiefJohnson (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein herzliches Servus! an die PCGH & die Partner,

hier meine *Wunschkonfiguration*, eine kurze, aber prägnante Erklärung zu meiner Wahl folgt weiter unten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine *aktuelle Konfiguration*:
CPU: i5-3470
CPU Kühler: Be-Quiet Pure Rock
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1060 6GB Dual
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3 
Ram: 16GB DDR3-1600
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W
Lüfter: 4x Arctic F12 PWM
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Festplatten: 1x 1TB HDD, 1x 128GB SSD, 1x 500GB SSD
Monitor: CROSSOVER 27Q LED
Optische Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner LG Electronics GH24NS95


Die gewählten Upgrade-Komponenten sind genau so gewählt, um bei meinem jetzigen System die *Schwachstellen auszubügeln* und mehr *Modding-Möglichkeiten* zu eröffnen. Gerade das Mainboard (und die CPU, wegen dem altem Sockel auf dem MB) sind in die Jahre gekommen, da wäre ein *neuer Unterbau* mit dem starken Mainboard ideal. Meine GTX 1060 6GB ist zwar keine High-End-Karte, aber auf 2075MHz GPU und 9.1GHz VRam übertaktet und auf 0.975V undervoltet zaubert sie die dennoch die meisten Spiele flüssig auf einen WQHD-Bildschirm, und das sehr stromsparend. Darum lieber das neue Mainboard. Da ich schon einen potenten CPU-Kühler von BeQuiet habe, wird hier die sehr schwache aktuelle Stromversorgung auf ein *zukunftssicheres System* geupgraded. Aufgrund der vielen Laufwerke und für spätere Basteleien wünsche ich mir ein größeres, ruhigeres Gehäuse, deswegen das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Abgerundet wird das Set mit dem 27Zoll WQHD-Monitor, der perfekt zu meinem bisherigen 27Zoll WQHD-Monitor passt, so dass Dual Screen keine große Umstellung benötigt. Und damit man nicht nur gute Hardware hat sondern auch den anderen seine Skills zeigen kann, wird es mit der neuen Peripherie von ROCCAT zum *Gamer-Paradies*. Auch habe ich wirklich Interesse an dem ROCCAT Sova, da ich auch gerne von der Couch aus über meinen Beamer zocke (momentan leider nur mit Controller). Sollte ich gewinnen, verspreche ich auch mal mein Heim für die PCGH'ler zu öffnen für eine *oldschool Zocker-Session auf der Couch mit ein paar Bierchen*, gibt dann natürlich auf Fotos.

Im Anhang mein offener PC, mit Custom-GPU-Kühler aus Gehäuselüftern + Pappe Wird Zeit für ein größeres Gehäuse und vernünftiges Modding!

Beste Grüße,

Jens


----------



## SlarioJaegerjaquez (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist wirklich eine Hammer Aktion. Ich melde mich hier für meine Schwester da die seit ein paar Jahren den selben PC hat und mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr World of Warcraft oder ihre anderen Spiele spielen kann.
Die gute hat seit damals einen AMD Athlon II X3 450 und noch eine Radeon HD3870 im Rechner.

Für sie wäre die Hilfe von euch wirklich der Hammer. Falls ich für sie gewinne spendiere ich ihr zu den Sachen auch einen I7 6700k dazu damit sie die nächsten Jahre ordentlich Zocken kann.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Godslayer666 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Wunschkomponenten:
*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

*Mein PC
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500k @4,0 GHz              
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1              
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston Hyper X - 1333 MHz              
Festplatte(n): Crucial MX100 512GiB              
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 2GiB
Sound: Asus Xonar DG              
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W              
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bissl staubig, ich weiß, aber Frühjahrsputz folgt noch.

*Warum? Wieso? Weshalb? Waaas???* 

Angefangen bei der Grafikkarte war für mich schon klar - in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich Maxwell bewusst übersprungen habe (zu kleines Leistungsplus gegenüber meiner GTX 770) - es soll die GTX 1070 werden. Diese Karte ist noch der Beste Kompromiss - für mich - aus Leistung und Preis.
Mit meinem Netzteil bin ich zufrieden und sehe da noch kein Aufrüstungsgrund, deshalb habe ich mich für den CPU Kühler entschieden, da ich dort nur einen sehr günstigen verbaut habe (dessen Name mir auch gerade partou nicht einfällt - edit: Irgendein Kühler von CoolerMaster).
Ähnlich sieht es beim Gehäuse aus, deshalb der Grund die hochwertigeren Gehäuse Lüfter zu wählen, damit alles noch ein Zacken leiser und kühler ist. Die mögliche GTX 1070 will ja dann auch gut gekühlt werden.
Mit meiner Logitech G600 bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber wollte schon immer mal eine Mechanische Tastatur haben (Preise haben mich bisher davon abgehalten) und ein Mauspad besitze ich nicht, deshalb habe ich mich dort für das ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga Bundle entschieden.
Damit die mögliche GTX 1070 auch ordentlich befeuert wird, soll die nächste Auflösungsstufe verwendet werden, daher ist es klar einen 1440p Monitor zu wählen, denn derzeit dümpel ich noch in 1080p herum.

Falls ich einer der Glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, kann ich mit dem so gesparten Geld mir eine neue CPU samt Mainboard und DDR4 Speicher leisten, um das Paket rund um perfekt zu machen, damit nicht der in die Jahre gekommene I5-2500K die mögliche GTX 1070 aus bremst.

Anbei bemerkt, würde ich euch die nervenaufreibenden und sehr schweißtreibenden Einbau der Komponenten ersparen und dieses für euch erledigen. Heißt, ich würde die Komponenten dann selber verbauen.


----------



## Nerd12 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal vielen Dank für diese grandiose Aktion von Euch !
Mein System ist wortwörtlich ein Flaschenhals, deswegen versuche ich mal mein Glück 

Das was ich mir wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD A10-7800
CPU-Kühler: Der vom A10-7800
GPU: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
Mainborad: Medion D3F3-EM
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston 8GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1866
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Antec gx505 


Warum habe ich mir das ausgesucht ?

Ich habe mich hier mehr auf die Grafikkarte konzentriert, obwohl ich eine noch recht gute Grafikkarte habe. 
Das liegt daran das ich in den Zeitschriften von PCGH nach und nach lese, dass die nicht wirklich mehr mithalten kann und deshalb habe ich mir die 
MSI GTX  1080 Gaming X 8G entschieden.  Ich möchte jetzt nicht gierig rüber kommen, aber ich wollte mir eine Grafikkarte wünschen, die die nächsten Jahre noch gut mithält und das tut sie bestimmt alle male.
Beim Punkt CPU habe ich noch einer sehr schwache CPU, die in den aktuellen Spielen wie (Battlefield 1 oder Mafia 3) nicht mehr mithalten kann. 
Allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem mir den I7-6700K gegönnt, sowie ein neues Mainboard (Asus Maximums VIII Ranger). Den CPU-Kühler habe ich aus eigener Dummheit vergessen zu kaufen. 
Außerdem brauch ich dringend einen neuen Monitor und ein neues Bundle aus Maus, Tastatur, Headset und Mauspad.

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Computer !

Vielen Dank für die Aktion und macht weiter so PCGH !

Mit Freundlichem Gruß 
Nerd12


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> der herr TIIM333 hat bestimmt schon 5x gevotet, alleine 2x mit dem "NEUEN"  acc innerhalb von paar stunden, führt echt mal eine regeln bitte ein. Sonst mache ich mir auch tausend  neue accs ^^



*Hinweiß: 2. Accounts oder Multiaccounts verstoßen gegen die Forenregeln. Wird so einer entdeckt oder gemeldet, wird dieser dauerhaft geschlossen und der Hauptaccount mit 6 Punkten versehen, was automatisch zu 1 Woche Sperre führt. *




			
				Forenregeln §5 schrieb:
			
		

> *5. Erstellung von Zweit-Accounts*
> Jeder Benutzer darf nur einen Account anlegen. Das Teilen von Accounts mit anderen Personen („Account-Sharing“) ist untersagt. Wird ein Zweit-Account festgestellt, wird der Benutzer aufgefordert, hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen. Erfolgt eine plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account gesperrt und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen. Erfolgt keine Stellungnahme, wird der neue Account gesperrt und der alte Account erhält zusätzlich Strafpunkte.
> Liegen hinreichende Anzeichen dafür vor, dass der Zweit-Account einen Verstoß gegen Maßnahmen der Moderation/Administration (z.B. eine temporäre Sperre des Erst-Accounts) darstellt oder zum Begehen von Verstößen gegen die Forenregeln erstellt wurde, so kann neben dem Zweit-Account auch der Erst-Account ohne Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme des Users dauerhaft gesperrt werden. Diese Regel findet analog Anwendung auf User, deren Erst-Account bereits dauerhaft gesperrt wurde.
> 
> Im Falle einer Sperre ist die Administration über die bereitgestellte E-Mail-Adresse Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de zu kontaktieren. Neu erstellte Zweitaccounts sind nicht notwendig und stellen einen weiteren Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln dar.


----------



## c0xxEr (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erst mal ich bin neu hier und versuch auch mal mein Glück aufn paar neue Teile.  schadet ja bestimmt nicht.

Das wären meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 67 (13 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges Setup:

GraKa: Asus Radeon HD 7950
CPU: Intel Core i5-6400 @ 2.70 GHz
Ram: Kingston Fury HyperX 16 GB
Mainboard: MSI H110M
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt
Monitor: Benq XL2411
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB
Lüfter: 3x Alpenföhn Wingboost2
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken

Wie sichtbar könnte ich einige neue Teile wie die Graka brauchen und auch mein altes Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse ist schon sehr ramponiert weshalb ich auch dieses gerne austauschen möchte. Mein altes Netzteil muss aus dem Grund weg weil der Lüfter einen Lagerschaden hat und bei meiner Grafikkarte hört man bei mittlerer bis starker Auslastung dauerhaft ein Hochfrequentes surren/piepsen.  Alles in allem könnte ich, genau wie so viele andere hier die Teile wahrscheinlich sehr gut brauchen  Also deshalb allen und mir selbst viel Glück hierbei.


----------



## zwix01 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuel:
Monitor:Acer XB270H
Maus:Logitech G700
Headset:SteelSeries Siberia v2 orane Edition
CPU: I5 3570k 
CPU-Cooler: Be quiet dark pro 2 
RAM: Kingston HyperX LoVo 1600Mhz 2x4 GB  DDR3
Grakka: Sapphire R9 290
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G45 
SSD+HDD: Crucial M4 128GB +  2x500GB HDD
Netzteil:be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W


----------



## pcghhero (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

würde mir gerne die 4K-Dröhnung reinziehen.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



aktuell:

CPU: Intel Core i3-3220t (2x2,8 GHz) IvyBridge 35W
Kühler: Thermalright Macho passiv
GPU: Intel HD 2500
Monitor: ASUS VE228H 1080p 21,5" 5ms
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 8GB Kit dual DDR3U-1600 CL9-9-9-24
Netzteil: Seasonic X-400FL 400W passiv
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (sehr löchrig)
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Tastatur: Logitech K120
Maus: Logitech G300
Boxen: Logitech Z120
Headset: Creative HS-450
WLAN: TP-Link Archer T9E PCIe, mit Fritz!Box 7490, DSL 50


----------



## Ollah93 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut hab ich:
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme3 
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 270X von Sapphire
CPU: AMD FX 8320
CPU-Kühler: Unbekannt weil zugehörig zur CPU ansich
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair VenganceLP 8GB(2x4)
Gehäuse: Unbekannt weil geschenkt bekommen(irgendwas spiderman-artiges)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Festplatte: Zu alt um es noch zu wissen(aber HDD 1TB)
Sonstiges: Der Lüfter links am Gehäuse geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Unbekannt89 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönes Gewinnspiel etwas Schade finde ich dass man sowohl einen Monitor als auch ein Bundle von Roccat nehmen muss ^^.  Gerade da bei den Roccat bundles nur Tastaturen mit Rubberdomes zur Verfügung stehen. Aber ich will hier ja eigentlich nicht meckern sondern was gewinnen. ;D

Was ich mir wünchen würde:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Cpu: I5 2500k @ 4,8Ghz
Mainboard: Asrock z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Cpu-Kühlung: UC2-lt + NexXxoS ST30 420mm + Magicool dcp450
Ram: 16Gb Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super JetStream
SSD: OCZ Trion 100 480GB + OCZ Trion 100 240GB +Adata S510 120Gb
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

bischen schlechte Lichtverhältnisse also einmal mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmal ohne Blitz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: Hier noch eine kurze Begründung für meine Wahl.
Auf meinem u2515h limiert meine Gtx 980 schon immer wieder vorallem gibt es für mein Custom-Modell keinen Fullcover block mehr zu kaufen. Da ich aber komplett auf Wakü umstellen möchte ist das etwas ungünstig. Für die Msi 1080 gibt es dagegen einen schönen Fullcover von ekwb 
Gut nachdem ich mich für die 1080 entschieden hatte war natürlich nicht mehr viel anderes was noch ins Budget gepasst hätte da, aber gehen wir schnell mal durch.
Netzteil - Ein e10 500w cm ist bereits vorhanden somit wäre alles andere als dass DPP11 ein Downgrade 850W sind mir aber etwas viel des guten (und Punkte sind ja eh keine übrig.
Cpu-Kühler - gut hier muss ich sagen ich brauche absolut keinen ein guter Freund von mir hat aber noch einen Intel Boxed Kühler auf seinem 4690k der bekommt dann mal was geschenkt ein Schadow Rock 2 sollte moderates Oc durchaus abkönnen.
Lüfter - grade wenn man auf Wakü setzt sind gute Lüfter immer gern gesehen also sofort einmal die Silent Wings 3 geschnappt - keine Alternativen 
Gehäuse - erübrigt sich
Monitor auf 144Hz bin ich sehr gepannt mal schauen wie es sich damit so spielt


----------



## Hagislav (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen!
Ich habe von dieser Aktion in der neuen Ausgabe gelesen und muss natürlich direkt mitmachen. Nicht zuletzt weil Battlefield 1 ja vor der Tür steht, was mit meiner aktuellen Hardware wohl nur mittelprächtig laufen wird.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Mein PC Momentan:
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS-2333
CPU: AMD FX6100
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner
Board: ASRock 970 Extreme 4
GPU: MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX 650Ti
RAM: 2x Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB (1600)
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two
SSD: 128GB Samsung (Windows 7 Ultimate)
HDD: 1x WD 500GB + 1x WD 1TB
Netzteil: Sharkoon 500W

Meine Auswahl: 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Peripherie-Bundle: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Soura + Renga (10 Punkte)

=> 67 Punkte

Kurze Begründung:
Keine Frage, bei meinem PC müssen GPU, CPU und Mainboard dringend erneuert werden.
Da hier allerdings bloß Mainboards ohne CPU zur Auswahl stehen, würde ich (sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen) CPU plus Untersatz selber anschaffen.
Deswegen die 23 Punkte für eine ausreichend starke GPU.
Mit meinem Eizo Monitor bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde ihn zweifellos weiterempfehlen. Allerdings reizt es mich schon mal auf einer höheren Auflösung als FullHD zu spielen, deswegen also der WQHD Monitor.
Das Produkt, bei dem ich mir sofort sicher war, war das Gehäuse. Ich habe mir schon länger überlegt dieses Gehäuse anzuschaffen, da ich das Design, die Funktionalität und die quiet Eigenschaften einfach richtig interessant finde.
Allerdings ist es einen Punkt zu teuer, also kann ich das 700W Netzteil nicht mitnehmen. Deswegen habe ich mich für den starken CPU Kühler entschieden.
Zuletzt habe ich mich für das kleine Peripherie Bundle entscheiden, da ich eher wenig Wert auf Profi-Mäuse/Tastaturen etc. lege (und natürlich weil es das Einziger war, das noch im Budget lag).


----------



## MrRobot (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PC Games Mitarbeiter,

vielen Dank für diese coole Aktion. Mein PC ist leider kein Benchmarkzerstörer, aber er wurde mit viel Liebe von mir vor ein paar Jahren zusammen gebastelt und verrichtet auch noch heute wunderbar seinen Dienst. Allerdings ist meine jetzige Grafikkarte bei Spielen lauter als ein Traktor und wünscht sich sehnlichst einen Erlöser, der Games wie The Witcher 3 endlich ruckelfrei darstellen kann. Da wäre eine  GTX 1060 für mich ein Quantensprung und würde mich sehr glücklich machen. 

Meine bisherigen PC Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel I2500K
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gtx 570 1 Gigabyte
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 512 Gigabyte
Gehäuse: Aerocool 
Monitor: TV Gerät

Bild folgt in Kürze:

Meine Wunschauswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 67 (24 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Mazte (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC
CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 435, 2900 MHz
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
GPU: MSI NX7300SE-E
Mainborad: ASRock ALiveNF6G-GLAN
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B20 
SSD: takeMS SSD UTX-2200 120GB
HDD: SAMSUNG HD103SI
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2350


----------



## Patrickbla (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich versuch mal mein glück 

hier ist meine Zusammen Stellung oder Wunschzettel wie ihr das nennen wohl

also Liebes PCGHteam und alle Sponsoren 

das ist mein zettel

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig) 

( würde den gerne selber zusammen bauen) 

Liebe Grüße Patrick


----------



## KINGCEE (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aber Hallo bin ich dabei!
Bin schon seit dem ich 16 war fast durchgehend auf PCGH unterwegs! (jetzt 26) Damals während der Schule heimlich im Computerraum während der Lehrer vergeblich probiert hat mir was neues zu zeigen, heute in der uni wenn man abschaltet und nichts mehr versteht.

Die Chance, erneut einen Grund zu haben an meinem PC rumzubasteln, lass ich mir nicht entgehen!
Habe kürzlich ein Making-of-Video zu meinem Rechner hochgeladen


[Eigenbau] PC an die Wand bauen - making of Video - YouTube


Einmal bitte vorspulen bis Minute 6.30 um den kompletten Arbeitsplatz zu sehen.

Da an der Wand würde sich eine "MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)" mit rotem Backlight sehr gut machen und meine R9 390 Sapphire ersetzen, gepaart mit einem "be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)". Da mein jetziges be quiet! Netzteil nur eine Gesamtleistung von 500W hat, welche es auch wunderbar umgesetzt hat, obwohl es ziemlich sicher schon seit knapp 2 Jahren im Grenzbereich arbeitet. Gehäuse und Lüfter Set's brauche ich nicht. wie man sieht . Aber das "ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)"-Set würde meine Razer Blackwidow2014, meine MX518 ( Hat nicht mal mehr gleitpads, so abgenutzt ist Sie  ), und dazu noch ein cooles Gamingheadset wäre super! Da ich ja dann eine MSI GTX 1080 habe (toi toi toi), würde sicher auch ein 3 Bildschirm mit dem"iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)" ideal auf meinen Arbeitsplatz passen und mir vllt noch ein wenig mehr Übersicht verschaffen. Zur Zeit laufen hier der ASUS MG278Q als Hauptbildschirm und ein LG27 92-S als Zweitbildschirm, aber bekanntlich sind ja alle guten dinge 3!

Ergänzend zu meinem System hinzuzufügen wäre der Prozessor i3570K + Kühler Thermalright Macho sowie 16GB G.SKILL DDR3-2133 RAM auf einem ASUS P8Z77 Mainboard. Das ganze ist Soundtechnisch mit einem Teufel Concept E450 gepaart.

Sollte ich gewinnen werde ich den erneuten Aufbau inklusive Anbringung und Erklärung wieder in einem Making of Video festhalten und natürlich wieder im PCGH-Forum posten.
Top Aktion, viel Glück an alle!


----------



## SimonG (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na dann versuche auch ich mal mein Glück.

Das wäre mein Aufrüstplan:


```
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)
```

Aktuell läuft bei mir folgendes System:
PSU: BeQuiet! SystemPower 7 450W
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
GPU: MSI R9 280
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Neos
Lüfter: 3x NoiseBlocker XL2 
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Monitor: LG Flatron W2251VP

Grafikkarte statt Mainboard, weil mir das Intel Board ohne CPU nichts bringt. Die Grafikkarte macht sich allerdings wegen des WQHD Monitors sofort nützlich.
Lüfter statt Gehäuse, weil ich das Design nicht so ansprechend finde. Ich bin eher ein Freund von schlichten schwarzen Kisten.
Das einfachste Roccat Bundle, weil ich bei Eingabegeräten Minimalist bin. Ich habe lieber Punkte übrig, als Sachen, die am Ende in irgendeiner Kiste liegen.
Netzteil statt Kühler, weil mein 450W NT für die GTX 1070 mit der übertakteten CPU etwas knapp werden könnte. Außerdem wäre Kabelmanagement sehr wünschenswert. Beim CPU-Kühler habe ich zwar auch viel Verbesserungspotential, aber das NT ist einfach wichtiger.
Beim Monitor wähle ich 24 Zoll und WQHD. Für mich einfach die beste Kombination. Zumal der Rechner auch zum Arbeiten genutzt wird, wo sich die höhere Auflösung sehr positiv bemerkbar macht.

Nun noch das Foto, wie in den Teilnahmebedingungen gefordert (könnte schöner sein, weiß ich ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jemand mich darauf hinweist: nein den CPU-Kühler kann man nicht um 90° gedreht montieren. Geht aber auch so ziemlich gut.

Danke für die Aktion (Gewinnspiel ohne Datensammelei o.Ä, sind sehr löblich) und den anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## hacker211 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo schöne Aktion die Ihr da habt  kommt die alte Möhre hoffentlich mal wieder in Schwung.
Mein Pc wurde 2009 rum von  mir mit all meinem Ersparten gekauft und liebevoll zusammengebaut. Nun merke
ich leider wie er immer wieder (vorallem die Grafikkarte) an die Grenzen seiner Leistung kommt....da kommt 
eure Aktion genau richtig um diesem Schätzchen wieder etwas "Feuer unter dem Hintern" zu machen.

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 750 boxed gekühlt
Mainboard: Asrock P55 pro
Ram: 4x Gskill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7-2GBRH
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ
Netzteil: be quiet STRAIGHT POWER 10  500W
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 5770
Monitor: LG Flatron W2261 VP


Ich habe mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nemeson (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 780 Ti
CPU: i7 4770k
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 3500 Mhz Corsair Vengeance
Monitor: BenQ GL2450H
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97 MX-Gaming 5
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Fesplatte: WDC WD7500AAKS + ST3000DM001 1ER166
Netzteil: be quiet!Pure Power 500 Watt

Ich würde mich gerne für ein Upgrade meines PC bewerben, da mein eigenes Budget als Student leider sehr gering ist und mein Rechner allmählich in die Jahre kommt. Gerade meine Grafikkarte ist mit 3 GB doch recht knapp bemessen. Sowohl Spiele- als auch Unitechnisch stoße ich bei verschiedenen 3D Projekten an meine Grenzen und muss doch des Öfteren mit abstürzen meines GraKa Treibers rechnen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir diese Last genommen werden würde.


----------



## Varroa (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schönes Gewinnspiel. Danke dafür! 

*Was ich mir wünsche:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe jetzt eine ganze Weile gebastelt und bin schlussendlich zu dieser Konfiguration gekommen. Das Ganze soll am Ende in mein Wunschcase (Fractal Nano S) wandern für das durch den gesparten Monitorkauf wieder Budget frei geworden ist.
Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bildschirm, da mein jetziger doch merklich in die Jahre gekommen ist und deshalb das Spielen und Arbeiten nicht mehr sehr angenehm ist. Da ich mit dem neuen Monitor auch die Auflösung von meinen derzeitigen 1080p erhöhen möchte ist damit auch der Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte verbunden.
Hierbei habe ich die GTX 1070 ausgewählt, da man bei einer 1080 bei fast allen anderen Aufrüstungsoptionen Abstriche machen muss.
Die Silent Wing 3 PWM Fans habe ich gewählt, da ich zur Zeit keine leisen Lüfter verbaut habe und diese Aufgrund des recht hohen Preises auf der Prioritätenliste eher weiter unten stehen. Aus diesem Grund wäre es um so besser sie hier gewinnen zu können.


*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: i5 6400
Mainboard: MSI H110i Pro
CPU Kühlung: H80i
RAM: 8 GB Hyper X Fury DDR4-2133
Grafikkarte: Saphire R9 280x
SSD: Crucial 120 GB
Netzteil: Cougar STX 80 Plus
Gehäuse: Cougar QBX

Bildschirm: HP L2151ws

Bilder folgen


----------



## Jannik_ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hi, coole Aktion von euch. Ich würde mich super freuen, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen würde. 

Mein Rechner hat erst vor ein paar Monaten ein neues Mainboard bekommen und mehr RAM, gerade aber die Grafikkarte ist der Zeit weit hinterher. Es befindet sich bei mir noch eine GTX470 und eine Quador 600 im System. Zwei Grafikkarten auch  nur, um 3 Monitore betreiben zu können. Von einer neuen Grafikkarte träume ich schon einige Jahre, aber bisher hat es finanziell noch nicht gereicht. Eine neue CPU wäre nach der Grafikkarte das nächste auf der Liste.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
Netzteil: BeQuiet SystemPower 500W 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990X
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Grafikkarte: GTX470 + Quadro 600
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x 8GB (32GB gesamt)
Festplatten: 500GB SSD + 3x 2TB im RAID5-Verbund
Laufwerk: LG BD-Brenner
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Wasserkühlung
Gehäuse von Revoltec, allerdings mit defektem Lüfter oben und defekten HDD-Slot direkt am Gehäuse (ist wortwörtlich abgeraucht)


----------



## Holliwood (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole Aktion. Währe schön, wenn sowas auch mal über die deutschen Grenzen hinaus gemacht werden könnte.


----------



## DrunknMaster (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich mit einem kleinen Reim
Denn etwas Spaß muss ja auch sein
Ich habe nur in Deutsch nicht aufgepasst
Macht euch also auf einiges gefasst

Ich wünsche mir einen besseren PC





Das sind meine Wunschkomponenten: 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 67 (13 Punkte übrig)





Mein aktueller PC ist vor etwa 6 Jahre bei MediaMarkt gekauft worden. Habe diesem dann ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt und langsam angefangen ihn aufzurüsten. Deswegen kenne ich nicht alle Komponenten.
Ich müsste dann zu dem neuen Mainboard noch eine neue CPU und neuen RAM kaufen, aber falls ich gewinnen sollte hätte ich schon viel gespart :3


Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540 

Mainboard: ASUS P8H61-M PRO
CPU: Intel i7 2600
CPU-Kühler: boxed Kühler
RAM: 8 GB HyperX + 4 GB 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 Gaming --> auf Grund eines Defekts momentan in der Reperatur. Habe solange eine Ersatz GTX 460.
HDD: 1000GB + 500GB
SSD:  126 GB
Netzteil: 
Laufwerke:  DVD Laufwerk + BlueRay Laufwerk

Monitor: ACER G245HQ

Das Gehäuse besitzt 2 Kammern:    Eine für das Netzteil und die SSDs, sowie eine für 2 HDDs und das Mainboard.
Meine Handykammera ist leider, genauso wie mein Kabelmanagement, nicht die beste ... Hoffe man kann trotzem alles erkennen


----------



## blade00362 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

geile Aktion mal wieder! Die letzten Jahre hab ich nicht mitgemacht, da nie der Schuh bei meinem PC so wirklich gedrückt hatte.
Doch jetzt fangen die älteren Bauteile an, die noch aus der Zeit vor Windows 7 stammen, macken zu haben und generell einfach langsam zu sein.
So hoffe ich, dass meine betagte GTX 275 endlich in den PC meiner Mutter und somit in den Ruhestand darf.

Mein derzeitiges Setup:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H (mehrmals von Gigabyte repariert aufgrund von Problemen mit USB)
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690k
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600 8GB
Grafikkarte: Sparkle Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 Referenzdesign
SSD: SanDisk Extreme Pro II 240GB
HDDs: 500GB WD Caviar Green (2009) + 500GB WD Caviar Black (2010)
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-EB (standard Lüfter + Bitfenix Spectre PWM Orange)
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Orange + RGB LED lighting
Netzteil: Tagan TG1100-BZ
Monitore: 32 Zoll Philips TV 1080p + 22,5 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster 2243 1080p
Tastatur: Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Stealth MX-Green
Maus: Sharkoon Darkglider
Headset: Logitech G930

Es war nicht leicht zu entscheiden, welche Komponenten mir am meisten Nutzen bringen würden, am Ende bin ich dann aber auf die folgende Konfiguration gekommen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei der Grafikkarte musste es einfach die 1080 sein, da ich sehr gerne viel mit CUDA und cuDNN machen würde und so viel Rechenleistung meinen Tag deutlich verschönern würde.
Mein derzeitiger CPU-Kühler reicht zwar, um meinen Prozessor kühl zu halten, allerdings verrichtet er seine Arbeit nicht ganz lautlos. So habe ich mich für den Shadow Rock 2 entschieden, um das ganze ein wenig ruhiger anzugehen und trotzdem den Punkterahmen nicht zu sprengen.
Meine derzeitige Tastatur kann für mich praktisch nichts anderes ersetzen (ANSI-Layout und MX Green sind ein muss), allerdings ist das "günstigste" Peripherieset doch von Nutzen, da mein Headset und meine Maus dringend ein Upgrade benötigen.
Zu guter Letzt stand dann nur noch die Entscheidung zwischen den besseren be quiet! Lüftern und dem höher auflösenden Bildschirm. Ich habe mich für den letzteren entschieden, da praktisch alles besser ist als die derzeit verbauten NZXT Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse, ich die 70 DPI meines Hauptbildschirms einfach für zu wenig empfinde und 2560x1440 in so fast jedem Spiel mit einer GTX 1080 kein Problem sein sollte.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich auch noch aus eigener Tasche eine 4TB Festplatte und ein neues Netzteil kaufen sowie den letzten NZXT Lüfter im Gehäuse durch einen von be quiet! ersetzen.

MfG,
blade00362


----------



## vfxworld (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wäre es zu vermessen, mich mit meinem System zu Bewerben? Die Sache ist, ich brauch dringend nen neuen Monitor und eine neue Graka wäre auch nicht sooo verkehrt. Vielleicht würde dann das Spulenfiepen aufhören... Eine sehr sehr coole Aktion auf jeden Fall!

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Monitor: BENQ GL2450HE
CPU: Intel Core i7 5960X
CPU-Kühler: Corsait H110i
Board: Asus X99 Deluxe II
GPU: MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti Reference
RAM: 4x Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 32GB 3000MHz
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900
SSD: Intel 750 Series SSD 400GB 
HDD: 1x 3TB HGST Deskstar NAS
Netzteil: Corsair AX760

Nun meine Wunschkomponenten:
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Wobei die Combo zwecks FreeSync ja nicht so wirklich passt..

Gesamt: 66 Punkte. 

Begründung:
Wie gesagt, ich wollte mir irgendwann einen neuen Monitor kaufen, aber nach den ganzen Ausgaben in letzter Zeit ist das Geld eher knapp  Endlich mal irgendwo irgendwas gewinnen würde da gerade Recht kommen. Da es aber andere Leute nötiger haben als ich, bin ich etwas zwiegespalten zwecks der Teilnahme. Da sich hier aber auch viele melden, die damit erst ihren ersten Post im Forum machen und ich euer Magazin schon eine ganze Weile lese, warum nicht. Die Graka hab ich dazu gewählt, weil ich noch Punkte übrig hatte und diese das einzige ist, dass mein aktuelles Sys etwas aufwerten würde. 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke für die tolle Aktion!

Zum Schluss noch ein Bild meines PCs.


----------



## necroger84 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Wunsch:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Bude....

CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core
Ram; 4x 2GB 
Festplatte: SSD 850EVO 500GB
                        3x HDD Samsung 250GB
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2206WS
Gehäuse: Lian Li (kein Plan...)
Netzteil: bequit 500W
Graka: AMD R9 380
Mainboard: M3A32-MVP deluxe
Zubehör: G9 + G11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @PCGH: Warum habt ihr da eigentlich FreeSync Monitore, wenn sich dann nur Nvidia-GPUs wählen lassen? Anstelle der 1060 wäre ja Budgetmäßig auch eine 480 8 GiB möglich.
> Außerdem gibt es zwar Z170 Boards, aber es lassen sich keinerlei CPU auswählen. Was nützt mir ein 1151 Board ohne Skylake CPU?
> Die Netzteile sind auch vollkommen überdimensioniert, ein E10 500W CM und P11 550W wäre deutlich sinvoller gewesen. Auch mit dem L9 700W lässt sich nicht wirklich was anfangen, da es eine Netzteilserie mit Gruppenregulierung für OfficePCs ist.



Das mit den FreeSync-Monis aber nVidia-Grakas, da bist du nicht der Erste, dem das auffällt. Hab ich schon auf Seite 1 moniert. Aber die ganzen 1-Beitrag-Poster scheint das nicht wirklich zu stören  Und ja, die Netzteile sind ein wenig überdimensioniert, da hast du recht.

Dass ne CPU fehlt kann ich dagegen locker verschmerzen, dann muss man halt noch ein paar Euros in die Hand nehmen. RAM fehlt übrigens auch, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind


----------



## Krebsmensch_hh (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Moin!
bei mir laufen die meisten spiele nicht mehr so wie ich es gerne hätte. Außerdem muss ich für meinen Sport oft Videos und Bilder bearbeiten, was mit meinem jetzigen Rechner einfach ewig dauert. 

Derzeitig verbaut:
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vs3-S Midi Tower schwarz/rot
CPU: AMD FX-6300
GPU: Sapphire R9 270X 2GB
Mainboard: ASRock 9080DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop ST1000DM003 7200U/Min
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

ps: Das Foto ist 1-2 Wochen alt, deswegen sind nur 8GB Ram eingebaut


----------



## Ger_R3DEX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Altes System : 
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Asus Crosshair 3
16GB DDR3 2000MHz CL9
ASUS R9 290x DC II OC
SSD 120GB 840 Evo
HDD 1TB Seagate
Innovatek Wasserkühlung 360+120
Asus VS247HR
SeaSonic G550
Chieftec Dragon Serie

Logitech G510
Sharkoon SharkForce
Mauspad Holztisch
sehr altes Creative Headset


----------



## wordres (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community,

schaut euch meinen alten Kasten an. 

ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde 

Mein System "Aldi-PC" Medion MD8833 aus März 2008  

(Video zum Test: Aldi-PC Medion Akoya MD8833 - YouTube - Test von COMPUTER BILD TV )

Aktuell verbaut (nach einigen Umbaumaßnahmen):

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2,4 GHz, 8 MByte Level-2-Cache) 
Mainboard: Unbekannt?
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GByte DDR2-667
Festplatte: SATA-Festplatte mit 500 GByte
Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia GeForce ENGTS 450 DirectCu Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB DDR 5 Speicher) 
Netzteil: Cougar Power 700 Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer


----------



## Sh1se (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:    be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles:        ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:        be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor:        iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System ist komplett Marke Eigenbau und habe es immer wieder mal mit neuen Komponenten aufgerüstet.
Ich finde die Auswahl ist so für mein System am Besten. Mit dem Prozessor komm ich noch gut aus. Somit brauch ich kein Mainboard. Meine Grafikkarte kommt aber bei maximalen Einstellungen so langsam an ihre Grenzen. Da ich aber auch endlich mal einen ordentlichen Monitor haben wollte, reichen die Punkte "nur" für eine 1070. Dafür ist der beste Monitor aus der Liste drinnen. Die restlichen Punkte habe ich in die Lüfter und das Netzteil gesteckt. So ist auch da genügend Reserve vorhanden.

Mein PC:
CPU:                 Intel Pentium I5 4670K (3,8GHz OC)
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H80i
Mainboard:   Asus Maximus VI Hero
GPU:                6EVGA GTX 970 SSC AC 2.0
RAM:               2x 8GB DDR3 2666MHz Team Group
SOUND:         Asus STRIX SOAR
SSD1:              Crucial 256GB
SSD2:              San Disk 128GB
HDD:              Seagate Barracuda 320GB
Gehäuse:       Corsair 760T
Netzteil:        Cougar CMD 600W
Monitor:        Samsung SyncMaster 245B


----------



## magicflyer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

meine Wunschliste 1.VGA MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G: 16 Punkte 

2. Netzteil         be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt: 10 Punkte
3 Tower             be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange: 11 Punkte
4 Perepherie     Bundle 1: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (abgebildet) - 10 Punkte

5 Monitor          iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1: 19 Punkte


insgesamt 66 Punkte 


Mein System  I7-2700k 
Mainboard  MSI P67A GD53 B3
Ram 32 GB DDR3 1600 Corsair und Kingston
VGa - asus gt 8800
Kühler Corsair AIO H60
SSD 256 GB  + 2 TB Hdd
DVD -Ram 
Tower Thermaltake V3
Netzteil Bequiet Straight Power  P7 600 watt
Neue VGA ist nötig und guter Tower , Netzteil ist auch 7 Jahre alt.
Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuch ich mal mein Glück, hab zwar noch nie was in einer Onlineverlosung gewonnen...... egal
meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i3-6100@4,3Ghz (Bclk geht 1a und die Kiste rennt richtig)
Grafikkarte:  GTX 970 KFA² EX OC Sniper Edition (auf dem Flohmarkt für 80 Öcken, da konnte ich net nein sagen)

CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD: 500+8GB Notebookfestplatte
Mainboard: Asus Z170-K (Nettes Brett vorallem die LED leiste harmoniert so schön mit der KFA²)
Netzteil: XILENCE Performance C 700W  
RAM: 1x8 GB DDr4 2400 auf 2766 (Kommen noch 3 von aufs Brett iwann)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z1 Neo
Monitor: Funai Tv 32 lcd 

Nehmen würde ich gerne:
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Die sachen wären durchaus Feierbar
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67


----------



## BadenBauer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:

Motherboard Name:  MSI B85-G43 (MS-7816)
CPU Typ:	                        QuadCore Intel Core i5-4590, 3500 MHz
Kühler:                              Scythe Mugen 4
Grafikkarte:                    nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
RAM:                                  8GB DDR3-1600 (800 MHz)
Gehäuse:                          Thermaltake Armor
Netzteil:                            NoName 500 Watt
Monitor:                           Asus MW221


Mein Wunsch:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Noctua (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hach herlich wie hier wieder ein Haufen neu angemeldeter mit aus dem Keller geholten Uraltkrücken (C2D, Athlon X3) oder dem Office-PC ins Rennen gehen. Ich könnte mit meinem alten HTPC auch ins Rennen gehen um eine 1080 abzustauben und die 980TI zu ersetzen. Aber ich gönne es lieber denjenigen, die wirklich einen Nutzen drauß ziehen und sich ggf. sonst keine bessere Hardware leisten können.
Schade, dass solch gute Aktionen immer wieder missbraucht werden.


----------



## Samoo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Cooler Aktion, meine aktuellen pc specs

Cpu: 	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3350P ( pc piespst beim starten 5 mal, ist wahrscheinlich der prozessor)
Gpu:  Gtx 660 
Arbeitsspeicher : 2 x 4 gb ddr3
mainboard : Asrock h77
betriebssystem: Win 7


----------



## PapaKrede (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
danke für dieses Gewinnspiel. Mir ist die Wahl nicht ganz so einfach gefallen, da ich in geraumer Zeit sowieso vor hatte meinen Pc aufzurüsten, hätte ich am liebsten alles auf "3"  gestellt. 


Mein aktueller PC:
CPU:                 I5-3570K mit einen Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper und daran 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm
Mainboard:   ASUS TUF Sabertooth Z77
RAM:               2x8 Gb Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB
Gafikkarte:    Asus GTX 970 Strix
Netzteil :        Be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt
Gehäuse:        Fractal Design r4
Soundkarte:  Creative Sound Blaster ZxR


SSD:                 Samsung 840 pro 256gb
HDD:                1x 1TB , 1x3 TB    
Monitor:        1x Asus   VG278 1x Samsung SyncMaster 245B       

und das würde wunderbar rein passen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vfxworld (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Hach herlich wie hier wieder ein Haufen neu angemeldeter mit aus dem Keller geholten Uraltkrücken (C2D, Athlon X3) oder dem Office-PC ins Rennen gehen. Ich könnte mit meinem alten HTPC auch ins Rennen gehen um eine 1080 abzustauben und die 980TI zu ersetzen. Aber ich gönne es lieber denjenigen, die wirklich einen Nutzen drauß ziehen und sich ggf. sonst keine bessere Hardware leisten können.
> Schade, dass solch gute Aktionen immer wieder missbraucht werden.



Joa, hast schon recht, am Ende gewinnen aber eh immer diejenigen die es am wenigsten verdienen oder am dreistesten sind. Also einfach mitmachen... Ich hab z.B. noch nie irgendwo was gewonnen, mache aber selten bei sowas mit. Naja, warum nicht, andere nutzen das auch kaltschnäuzig aus.

Aber schon krass die ganzen Neuanmeldungen. Unter 50 Posts keine Teilnahme wäre schon ein ganz gutes Kriterium denke ich... Oder mindestens 1-2 Monate Forenmitglied oder sowas.


----------



## Slartibartfast (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my Raumschiff 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Besatzung,

mit meinen 39 Jahren bin ich wohl schon etwas betagter als der Großteil der werten Leserschaft. Genauso verhält es sich mit meiner Hardware. Ich bin ein begeisterter "Xcom: Enemy Unknown" und "Xcom: Terror from the Deep" Fan und würde mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn ich mit einem Hardwareupgrade Xcom 2 spielen könnte.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD A10-6800K
CPU-Kühler: TaiSol "Brüllwürfel"
Mainboard: Lenovo A75M (aus einem Thinkcentre)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7540D
RAM: 16GB Hynix DDR3 1600Mhz (anfangs 4GB) 
HDD: 1000GB Western Digital WD10EACS + 6000GB Western Digital WD60EZRX
Netzteil: 380W Seasonic SS-380HB Active PFC F3
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Mambo ATX (da bekommen selbst Schlangen eine Gänsehaut)
Gehäuselüfter: Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 hinten + Noname Lüfter vorne
Monitor: 24,6" Hanns G HZ251
Input Devices: Cherry G230 Tastatur, Dell Optical Mouse

Dringendster Upgradebedarf besteht meiner Meinung nach in der Lärmreduzierung (CPU-Lüfter und Grafikkartenlüfter sind die Hauptübeltäter) und bei der Grafikkarte. Darauf habe ich meine Auswahl ausgerichtet.

Meine Auswahl der Upgrade-Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)

Da ich nicht die allerneusten grafikhungrigen Spiele spielen möchte und meine CPU das sowieso nicht aushalten würde, genügt bei der Grafikkarte die 1070er.

Ein neuer CPU-Kühler muss ganz dringend her. Mit dem verbleibenden Punkt könnte ich zwar den Shadow Rock 2 auswählen, doch der Pure Rock Slim genügt meinen Ansprüchen von der Leistung her und ist zudem noch ein bisschen leiser als sein größerer Bruder.

Das ROCCAT Bundle wertet vor allem meine Maus extrem auf. Ihre Schüchternheit verschweigt mir zwar ihren genauen DPI-Wert, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass dieser nur im 3-stelligen Bereich liegt.

Auf ein Raumschiff, das nicht nur gut aussieht, sondern auch enorm flexibel ist, lege ich großen Wert. Bislang hat sich meine mit Gewebeband aufgewertete Thermaltake-Schaluppe unter dem Tisch verstecken müssen, weil mir sonst nicht nur meine Ohren, sondern auch meine Augen schmerzen würden. Mit dem "Dark Base Pro 900" könnte ich in andere Dimensionen fliegen.

Der Monitor ist das Fenster zur Seele eines jeden Computers, sagt man (oder so ähnlich). "Hanns", wie ich meinen liebevoll nenne, möchte sein blickwinkelabhängiges Dasein lieber an der Seite einer stattlichen 28"-Dame verbringen. Das hat er mir verraten.

Herzliche Grüße an alle, denen mein Beitrag ein kleines Lächeln in die Gesichtsmuskulatur gezaubert hat.

Sport ist gesund - auch im Gesicht 
-- Slartibartfast


----------



## Noctua (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Joa, hast schon recht, am Ende gewinnen aber eh immer diejenigen die es am wenigsten verdienen oder am dreistesten sind. Also einfach mitmachen... Ich hab z.B. noch nie irgendwo was gewonnen, mache aber selten bei sowas mit. Naja, warum nicht, andere nutzen das auch kaltschnäuzig aus.


Nope, auch wenn es blöd klingt: Wäre mir nicht wohl bei.


----------



## CapFranssen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Care-Paket zur rechten Zeit, Klasse Idee von Euch!!! Wenn ich nur an die schweren Stunden wie der bevorstehenden Veröffentlichung von Battelfield 1 denke, einfach gut. 
Besonders wenn man bedenkt, wie froh ich endlich war,die Beta antesten zu können. The Division lief auf meinem System Problemlos, in mittleren Details (Ok Gelegentlich wollte ich mal über die Grenzen gehen und auf hohen Details spielen, tja das Game wies mich dann recht schnell wieder in die Schranken  ). Jedenfalls  haben mich die horrenden Anforderungen der Beta komplett aus den Latschen gehauen (WFT). Trotz der Sorge, lief die es auf meinem System (meistens recht genügsam). Leider waren mir die Ultra Details (geschweigenden hohen…. Diashowbehaftet) versagt.

Daher meine Bitte den Bauch des Shinobi-Gehäuses mit moderner Grafik anzureichern sowie den angeschlagenen Samsung 25er Monitor (inklusive Tiefkratzer vom vorletzten Transport nach einer mehrtätigen LAN) auszutauschen.  Auch der neue CPU-Kühler dürfte dem Bahnhofsfeeling des Boxed-Intel meines I5 3470 den Garaus machen.

Vielen Dank für die Aktion und auf beschwerdefreie Fragjadt 

Hier meine Details des PC-Games Hardware-Care-Pakets:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte 

Aktuelles System, Bilder vom Monitor folgt:
Cpu: I5 3470
Mainboard: Asrock z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Cpu-Kühlung: Intel Boxed 
Ram: 8Gb Kingston
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi 3.0 weiß
Grafikkarte: R9 270x Powercolor Turbo Duo
Mainboard: ASUS P8B75-M LX PLUS
Netzteil:  500 Watt Super Flower


----------



## Crossfire91 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin, 

mein alter Igor bräuchte dringend mal ne aufrüstung! Das Staubige alte etwas weis schon ganicht mehr was 60 FPS sind 

Hier die Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T 3,2GHz
RAM: 14GB durchgewürfelter DDR3 Müll (3x Corsair Value Select 2GB, 1x 8Gb G.Skill RipJawsX)
GraKa: Gigabyte R9 270 2GB Gddr5 (habe sie mal lieber wassergekühlt) 
Mainboard:  Gigabyte 970A-DS3P 
Dazu noch ein passendes No-Name 700W Netzteil das seit gut 5 Jahren seinen dienst tut 

Allso wenn meine Krüke nicht aufrüstwert hatt dan weis ich auch nicht 

Was ich gerne hätte 
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse (Will ich ned! Gib mir die Graka!!!) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crossfire Presents, Igor the PC naked with Staub the Teppich !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für euch mach ich ihn natürlich dann auch sauber


----------



## edxpmen99 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team super Aktion !!!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:
Motherboard: Gigabyte UD3LR
Prozessor: Intel XEON X3360@3.40
Kühler: Alpenföhn Großklockner
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ Titanium / 2x1 GB GSKILL 
Festplatte: 2xWD 640 GB 7200/32MB Intel RST (Fakeraid) 0 -> Windows 10 64 bit
Festplatte: 2xWD 80 GB 7200/8MB -> LVM -> Arch Linux
SSD: Samsung EVO 120 GB als Cache und Game Device
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 2 GB DDR5 OC Variante 1050/1250
Gehäuse: Middle Tower No Name
Netzteil:XION 500W

P.S. Batman Arkham Asylum sowie Arkham City Spielbar allerdings Arkham Knight unter 30 FPS ergo nicht spielbar


----------



## FreeGamesForFun (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System

5930k
Asus x99 Deluxe
Corsair AX860I
Kühlung Corsair AIO 100i
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB DDR4
Zotac GTX 980ti Extreme AMP Edition

Monitor nen uralten 27zoll Samsung und einen uralten 23zoll beide so  6-7 Jahre
Tastatur eine Wired600 Microsoft
Maus eine g700 und Cherry
Mauspad Ben XXL und Kaito MTW

Wieso ich, weil ein Upgrade von meinem PC zum Upgrade des 2ten PC auf dem 6 Meterschreibtisch führen würde.

Somit würde die 980ti und der Monitor einen Platz nach rechts wandern und einen 23zoll Monitor und eine gtx 770 ersetzen

Das Hardware Roccatbundle würde ebenso an den 2ten PC gehen den da ist eine 0815 Maus mit durchgeXXXXter Tastatur am start 

Die Lüfter würden auf die Corsair AIO kommen und in das Gehäuse.

Genutzt wird der PC 24/7 zum aufnehmen und rendern von Spielevideos

Wo? Na hier!

FreeGamesForFun
 - YouTube

Die ausgesonderten Bauteile könnte man sogar weiterverlosen 
Man weiss ja, gutes soll man weiterreichen damit auch andere etwas davon haben.


----------



## vfxworld (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Nope, auch wenn es blöd klingt: Wäre mir nicht wohl bei.



Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich hab mich erst dazu bewogen, als ich die ganzen 1 Post Teilnehmer gesehen habe...


----------



## Hecke0815 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo erstmal an das Team der PCGH und alle Forumsmitglieder. 

Nach ungefähr 6 Jahren darf es auch mal etwas Neues sein.
Hoffentlich habe ich etwas Glück und darf mein Schmuckstück aufrüsten.

Meine Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Meine derzeitige Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V LX
Prozessor: Intel i7 2700K
Prozessor-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 von Kingston
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX570 DirectCU II
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI
SSD1: Samsung 840 mit 120 GB
SSD2: Samsung 850 EVO mit 250 GB
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite
Laufwerk: ASUS DVD-Brenner
Tastatur: Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 5000
Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000
Headset: Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000
Monitor: LG FLATRON E-2260V-PN (21,5 Zoll)

Warum gerade diese Wunschkombination?

Die Grafikkarte braucht wirklich mal ein Upgrade.
Sie läuft zwar gut aber leider reicht sie nicht für die kommenden Anwendungen oder Spiele, wie z.B. Battlefield 1.

Der CPU-Kühler darf auch ein neuer werden, denn der alte ist nicht für die neuen Mainboardgenerationen gemacht.

Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind Tastatur, Maus und Headset überfällig. 

Das neue Gehäuse würde mehr Platz bieten und das Kabelmanagement wäre optimal.

Und zu guter Letzt wäre der Monitor das i-Tüpfelchen.. Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Bild. 


Allen viel Glück.


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück 

Meine Wunschkomponenten
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten:

Prozessor:
FX 6300
Mainboard:
MSI 970A G43
Arbeitsspeicher:
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB kit 4GBx2 DDR3
Festplatte(n):
1 TB Segate Baracuda + SanDisk 120 GB SSD
Grafikkarte:
Sapphire R9 280
Sound:
Phillips 2.1 Anlage + 10€ Sony Kopfhörer
Netzteil:
Corsair VS550
Gehäuse:
Corsair Carbide Air 540

Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Flo


----------



## Sulius (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal muss ich wieder einmal sagen, dass diese Aktion eine wirklich klasse Idee ist! Es hat mir viel Spaß bereitet, passende Komponenten auszuwählen! (Auch wenn ich letztes Mal nicht gewonnen habe ^^)

Ich fange mit den Komponenten meines aktuellen PCs an (Ich bin Student, deshalb kann ich mir leider keine fetten Updates leisten :/ )

CPU: i7 2600
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
GPU: MSI GT 610 Passiv 
RAM: 2x4GB @ 1333
HDD: 2TB WD Green
Netzteil: Corsair CX 430M
Gehäuse: TERRA PC605
Monitor: LG Flatron L1942T
Dazu noch ein stinknormales DVD-Laufwerk und ein 80mm Nanoxia Deep Silence Fan 


Als Upgrade habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein leicht modifizierter Fertig-Office-PC soll gamingtauglich gemacht werden, da kommt man mit ner 20€-Grafikkarte natürlich nicht weit. Da ist leider nicht mehr als Minesweeper und Solitär drin D: 

Mit der GTX 1080 geht zwar ein Großteil meines Punkte-Budgets drauf, aber dafür gibt’s dann mit so einer Karte keine Kompromisse! Mit dem CPU-Kühler bin ich eigentlich aktuell relativ zufrieden, doch ein besserer kann natürlich nie schaden, besonders da mein aktueller Kühler ja eher auf Small-Formfaktor-PCs ausgelegt ist  Bei den Lüftern habe ich mich für die günstigste Variante entschieden. Lautstärke ist bei mir nicht sonderlich wichtig, da ich ohnehin vorhabe mit einem Headset zu zocken ;D Die neuen Lüfter würde ich dann wahrscheinlich mit Magneten (Hab ich noch als eines euer Gamescom-Goodies von vor ein paar Jahren herumfliegen) an meinem Gehäuse befestigen.

Trotz anfänglicher Überlegungen habe ich mich gegen ein neues Netzteil entschieden, um Punkte zu sparen. Laut des beQuiet Wattrechners würde der PC mit GTX 1080 und Übertaktung ohnehin nur bei 370 Watt liegen. Das würde also erst einmal reichen. Ein Upgrade würde ich dann ggf. später in Erwägung ziehen ^^

Mein Gehäuse ist natürlich auch nicht gerade das Beste (Fertig-PC halt…), es reicht aber für meine Bedürfnisse aus, da mein PC nicht unbedingt wie ne bunt blinkende Kirmes aussehen soll ^^ Das schlichte Gehäuse Design gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, obwohl man natürlich ein bisschen eingeschränkt ist. Mein aktueller 4:3-Monitor hat definitiv auch schon ein paar Jahre zu viel auf dem Buckel. Da würde ein 1440p-Monitor natürlich wie gerufen kommen, weil dieser ja vom Leistungsniveau her auch echt Klasse zur GTX 1080 passt 

Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal mit dem Aufrüsten meines PCs, um endlich zocken zu können! 

LG Jan

PS: Falls ich gewinnen sollte, dann würde ich den PC gerne selbst upgraden, da es mir Spaß macht an PCs rumzubasteln ^^


----------



## Rellits15 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bei so einer Gelegenheit kann ich nicht nein sagen! 

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
Kühler: beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
Mainboard: AsRock Z97 Extreme4
RAM: 8 GB (2x4) G.Skill RipjawsX 1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 7870 DD
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power E10 700W CM
Gehäuse: beQuiet Silent Base 600 Window Orange
Bildschirm: Aldi-Monitor von Medion mit 23" und 1920x1080

Die Grafikkarte kommt seit geraumer Zeit echt an ihre Grenzen und Grafikfehler beim Spielen sind fast schon normal. Im Backofen war sie bisher noch nicht, aber wenn es schlimmer wird, dann muss sie da wohl doch noch durch. Eine neue GTX 1070 wäre also echt ein Traum und in Verbindung mit einem WQHD-Monitor (trotz FreeSync) sicher eine schöne Sache! Alles andere läuft noch sehr gut und muss nicht unbedingt aufgerüstet werden, wobei mir eine mechanische Tastatur noch fehlt, von daher ist das Paket von Roccat auch passend.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmenden und natürlich ein ganz besonderer Dank an PCGH für dieses schöne Gewinnspiel!


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Dass ne CPU fehlt kann ich dagegen locker verschmerzen, dann muss man halt noch ein paar Euros in die Hand nehmen. RAM fehlt übrigens auch, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind



Wobei ja so ein Skylake i7-6700K auch um die 350€ kostet. Das lohnt sich dann für Leute die schon eine halbwegs aktuelle CPU haben nicht wirklich.


----------



## magicfuzzy1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Bewerbung: 

Mein Wunsch wäre:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse  : Aerocool XPredator X3
Mainboard : MSI P55-GD65
Prozessor : Intel i5 750
Cpu-Kühler : Unbekannt
Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB  G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte : Sapphire R9 390x
Netzteil : be quite Straight Power 10 700W
SSD : Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 250 GB
Soundkarte : Asus Xonar DGX
Monitor : iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
Tastatur : Roccat Ryos MK Pro
Maus : Zelotes T-80 Big 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Foto wurde direkt vorm Saubermachen geschossen. 

Ich habe mich für das Grafikmonster entschieden,  da demnächst eine Aufrüstung des Mainboards und Prozessors ansteht. 
Der Monitor ist exakt derselbe,  den ich mir vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe. 
Für die Lüfter habe ich auch im Case noch Platz. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## wano (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
mein Wunsch wäre folgender:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Möchte etwas aufrüsten, speziell was das Bild betrifft

Aktuelle Hardware

Intel Xeon 1231v3
Asrock h97 Killer
16  Gb Crucial Sports Ballistix Ram
Palit GTX980Ti Super Jetstream
Brocken 2 Kühler
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Gehäuse

Monitor Benq GL2460



Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knuddeldeep (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüß Gott an das PCGH Team & euren Partnern be quiet!, iiyama, ROCCAT und MSI  

da mein PC lange und zuverlässig gewerkelt hat und einige Teile ihren Ruhestand wohlverdient haben möchte ich bei eurer super Pimp my PC Aktion mitmachen. Mein Gehäuse hat das System jederzeit bestens gekühlt, hinterlässt aber einen Kabelsalat und ist der Hardware leider nicht mehr ganz gewachsen (die SSD muss schon auf dem Boden liegen)! Deswegen wäre meine Wahl das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black. 

Die Grafikkarte und der Monitor gehören auch zur alten Garde und können ein Upgrade auf WQHD vertragen. Dort würden die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G und der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 sehr gut passen.  Mit den ROCCAT Bundle Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga als erstklassige Ergänzung, wäre das System ein ZoggerPC 2.0.


Mein ZoggerPC aktuell:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4.5 Ghz 
Kühlung: Scythe Ashura SCASR-1000
Mainborad: ASROCK Z77 Extreme4
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC ACX Cooler 3GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ
Massenspeicher: Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB & Crucial CT240M500SSD1 240 GB
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series HX520
Gehäuse: Aerocool Hi-Tech-7 Pro (inkl. einem Nylonstrumpf als Staubfilter )
Monitor: ViewSonic VX2433WM


Pimp my PC Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Allen viel Glück & eine gute Zeit!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

knuddeldeep


----------



## FirstDiving (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

die letzte Aufrüstung meines PC's müsste nun 3 Jahre her sein, das merkt man so langsam auch grade der GraKa bei neueren Spielen an.

Dies hier ist meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)




Das allerwichtigste hierbei ist mir ehrlich gesagt sogar der Monitor. Ich dümpel hier nämlich leider seit Urgezeiten mit einem alten 22 Zoll Samsung Fernseher/Monitor rum, der nicht mal ordentlich HDMI erkennen mag.. Da ich den Monitor jedoch auch gerne mal zum Filme oder Serien gucken nutzen würde (Und natürlich auch zum zocken  ) wäre ein 28 Zoll natürlich der Hammer. 
Aktuell habe ich eine Radeon 7950 und einen i5-3750k am Laufen.
Die CPU reicht mir hier noch dicke 

Ein Tastatur und Maus-Bundle ist natürlich auch super, da hier auf meinem Tisch zur Zeit nur irgendeine NoName Tastatur liegt (Wintech?) und meine Steelseries-maus auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hat. Zum Zocken ist natürlich nicht mehr so toll.. 

Neue Lüfter wären das Sahnehäubchen in meinem Paket, da ich gerne mal Abends zum Einschlafen Musik über den PC laufen lasse. Leider übertönen meine derzeitigen Lüfter hier dann oft den Klang.. 


Kurzum: Battlefield 1 auf so einem tollen neuen System zu spielen würde mir das Jahr 2016 wirklich perfektionieren!


----------



## Blackfirehawk (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, ich hab mich jetzt extra für diese Aktion hier angemeldet, und möchte einfach mal mein Glück versuchen. auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe zu gewinnen, Möcht ich Just 4 Fun einfach mal dran teilnehmen  Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits einiges Investiert da mein alter i920 @ 3,6 ghz doch solangsam an seine Grenzen gestoßen ist in Blackops 3 und Battlefield 1.. ich hab jetzt erstmal angefangen gehabt mit Prozessor, Mainboard und Ram.. leider ohne die unterschiede zwischen den Z170 und H150 Chipsatz nicht zu wissen.. aber das ist nicht Schlimm da ich auch nicht vor habe im moment den Prozessor zu übertakten.. Leider ist mir wegen Tüvmängeln am Auto (steht in der Priorität leider übern PC weil wegen wichtig) das Geld für ne Ordentliche neue Grafikkarte ausgegangen 

Momentan verbaut ist in meiner Mühle

ein I7 6700K
MSI H150 Mainboad
32GB DDR 4 Ram 2133 mhz noname Ram..
512 GB Samsung Evo 850
128 GB Scandisk SSD
2x 1 TB Western Digital HDD als Datengrab
eine ATI 380 4gb von Asus
bequiet 700w Netzteil
ein Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr Funktionierenden DVD Brenner von LG.. (brauch das ding vllt 1 mal im jahr und werd mir bald als ausgleich wahrscheinlich eher n USB laufwerk holen.)
Steelseries Maus und Tastatur

ein LG 27 Zoll 1080P Monitor LG27EA53

Leider hats bis dato für ne neue Grafikkarte noch nicht gereicht, gerade da das auto durch den TÜV muss :/ auf kurz oder lang hatte ich auf eine GTX 1070 geschielt.. und so n UHD Monitor zur Grafikkarte ist dann natürlich auch ne Feine Sache


Meine Auswahl
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich hab zwar wenig Hoffnung das ich gewinne.. aber würde mich doch tierisch darüber freuen.
Und dem Gewinner im vorraus schon mal alles gute und Viel Spaß mit den Teilen


----------



## fanatic81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gude zusammen,

mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920
Mainboard: Gigabyte UHD ....
RAM: 6 GB (3x2 GB) 2666Mhz
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 660 Ti
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB

Netzteil: 0815 mit knapp 650 Watt
Bildschirm: Asus


Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


----------



## pRkZ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

mein Wunsch Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell:

Intel Skylake 6700k
Asrock Extreme 6 Mainboard
Sapphire Radeon R9 390
16 GB G Skill Rip Jaws 3200
500 GB Samusung 850 Evo SSD
64 GB Crucial SSD
2 TB HDD
10 Jahre alter BenQ Monitor


Auch wenn das Setup relativ aktuell ist würde ich mich über die Gewinnspiel Komponenten sehr freuen 

Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Spartan057 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community,

nach dem Ableben meines I7-4790k und der darauf folgenden Fusion meines Gaming PCs und meines Servers sieht mein Setup so aus:

CPU: Intel i3-6100
Mainboard: MSI H170M-A PRO
GPU: Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4 GB (viel zu laut bei übertakten und zu wenig Speicher)
CPU Kühler: Stock Lüfter (habe noch einen BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 von der i7 über, der passt aber nicht rein...)
RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2133
HDD/SSD: 2* SSD Adata Premier SP550 240GB, 2 * WD Red 3TB (jeweils als Raid 0)
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus mAtx
Netzteil: BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro 10, 650W
Gehäuselüfter: 2* BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildschirm: LG 34UM95-P (wirklich toll zum arbeiten, beim spielen zieht er aber Fragmente, Tearing, eher unschön)
Tastatur: Cherry, günstige Tastatur
Maus: Logitech G402


Und dann liegen da noch ein paar Restteile wie RAM/Mainboard/Festplatte+SSD/Gehäuse/Lüfter vom Gaming PC mit der kaputten CPU über:
Mainboard: Asus Z97-Pro
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1833MHz DDR3 2*8GB
SSD/HDD: Samsung 840 Evo 500GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4
Diverse Gehäuselüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit den angegebenen Dingen und einer zu kaufenden CPU (oder ein Tausch i5-4690k gegen RX 480 oder so, der Server braucht wirklich keine Graphhikkarte) könnte man den Gaming PC wieder gut aufleben lassen und den Server noch wirklich adäquat kühlen und betreiben!  Ihr seht, ich kann ein bisschen Hilfe zum Wiederbeleben wirklich gut gebrauchen. So eine Server-PC Kombi ist weder stromsparend noch spieletauglich :'(


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Edit: Selber Basteln ist natürlich Ehrensache.


----------



## trix91 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hello Liebes Team 

das wären meine wünsche da ich mit meiner doch etwas älteren GTX 770 von Zotac an meine grenzen der Grafik komme!


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)






Momentan verbaut sind:

MSI Z170A G45 Gaming
Intel I7-6700K
Be Quit Schadow Rock Slim CPU-Kühler
2x HyperX Fury DDR4 Ram Mit 8GB 
1x Nvidia GTX 770 4GB von Zotac
und ein 600 Netzteil
weiteres noch Blu-Ray 
und DVD-Brenner

So wie 4x 120_Lüfter 



Würde mich Freuen von euch zu hören 
Den Spaß am einbauen würde ich mir nicht nehmen Lassen da ich bis jetzt alles selber gemacht haben ;-P
aber da mir bei Spielen Wie Division die zu Lahm ist und ich doch gern wieder mehr Freude am zocken haben würde hab ich mir dieses Packet ausgesucht.

Liebe Grüße 
The Trix


----------



## Adolaron (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Spieler und besitze eine Steambibliothek von 600+ Spielen. Natürlich muss man da auf der Höhe der Zeit bleiben und regelmäßig neue Anschaffungen machen.
Momentan bin ich im Besitz folgender Hardware;

i7 4790k
16GB HyperX Beast DDR3 RAM
MSI Z97 Gaming M3 Motherboard
Thermaltake CPU Kühler (das Modell ist so alt, das ich den Namen nicht mehr weiß)
1x3TB HDD & 1x250GB SSD mit Windows 10
Bequiet L7 430W Netzteil
AMD R9 380
DVD Laufwerk
17,5 Zoll Bildschirm von Samsung
Uralt-Gehäuse einer noname-Firma

Die Ausstattung ist also ganz passabel.
Die großen Schwachpunkte sind die Grafikkarte, der Kühler, das klapprige Gehäuse sowie der Bildschirm. (es sei denn, es gibt jemanden der 17,5 Zoll als ausreichend bezeichnet )
Deshalb sieht meine Auswahl wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Gtx 1070 sollte dem neuen WQHD-Bildschirm ordentlich einheizen und mithilfe des Dark Rock Pro 3 und des Silentgehäuses von Be Quiet werde ich auch endlich Ruhe beim zocken haben.
Ich gratuliere den Gewinnern schon jetzt einmal und wünsche ihnen viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware. 

Weiterspielen!

Adolaron


----------



## Fozzy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin PCGamesHW,

momentan verbaut:

CPU: Q6600@3GhZ, 
Board: MSI P965 Neo-f V2
RAM: 4 GB Ram
NT: Coba Nitrox 500W
Monitor: Medion 23 Zoll
Razer Copperhead
HDD: SSD 120 GB, Datengrab 1TB Samsung

(Foto folgt heute Abend)

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

66 von 67 Punkten

Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen.

Bedankt + Deus lo vult


----------



## BlackDragon26 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktueller PC: 
MB:   Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Cpu:  Intel i5 6600 mit Boxedkühler
Ram: 2x8GB DDR4 2133mhz von G.skill
GFX: Geforce GTS450
PSU: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 CM 600W
TFT:  Asus VG248QE

SSD: 1x 120GB Samsung 850evo, 2x240gb SanDisk Ultra2
Alles eingebaut in einem Graphite Series 760T Arctic White Full-Tower

Zur Erklärung warum eigentlich brauchbare Hardware Aber dann so eine Grafikkarte.
Meine GTX980 gab vor wenigen tagen den geist auf. Da noch nicht das Geld da war um zumindest kleinen Ersatz zu besorgen hab ich einen mir Befreundeten Händler gefragt ob er mir was leihen könnte bis ich mir etwas neues leisten kann.

Zu den Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu ist zusagen das Roccat Bundle konnte man nicht abwählen  Nicht das ich Roccat nicht mag aber was eingabe angeht hab ich alles.
Die Grafikkarte wie gesagt meine ist Schrott und der CPU eine 1080 zumuten ich weis nicht  
Einen 2monitor wünsch ich mir schon ewig. So kann ich beim zocken nebenbei wenigstens Fussball schauen ohne das Frau sich beschwert.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Einbau würde selbstverständlich gerne selber übernehmen.


----------



## emsejay (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

saubere Sache! Wer freut sich denn nicht über ein PC-Upgrade für lau?  
Deswegen auch hier meine Bewerbung:

Mein aktueller Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Spec-03
Mainboard: MSI B150M Mortar
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14
CPU: Intel i3-6100 2 x 3.7 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (auf dem Bild ist noch der Boxed Kühler verbaut)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC
Netzteil: Corsair Vengeance 650M 650W
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
SDD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo 120GB
Monitor: BenQ RL2755HM
Tastatur und Maus: Standard-Tastatur und die Sharkoon Drakonia Black

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Schade eigentlich, dass es dieses Mal keine Prozessoren zur Auswahl gab, da dies merklich meine Schwachstelle ist (dafür hätte ich gerne Gehäuse, Monitor und die Bundles weggegeben).
Aber nichtsdestotrotz habe ich beim Konfigurator aus dem vollen geschöpft 

Und nun drücke ich mir selbst die Daumen und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Glück!


----------



## BraamDom27 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Komponenten gerne haben, da ich mit meiner Grafikkarte nichts mehr anfangen kann (keine neuen spiele laufen flüssig geschweige denn überhaupt noch).
Meine momentanen Teile sind hier nochmal aufgelistet.

Prozessor:               AMD FX 6350
Mainboard:             ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX
Arbeitsspeicher:   Corsair Vegance CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 2*4GB
Festplatte(n):         1 TB HDD, 120 GB SSD
Grafikkarte:             Nvidia Geforce GT 430
Sound:                        Asus Xonar U3 USB
Netzteil:                    Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse:                   Aero Strike X
Betriebssystem:    Windows 10 Pro (64 Bit)


----------



## Kakashiiy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal Hallo 

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Xeon e3 1231 v3
GPU: Sapphire R9 380 nitro 
Motherboard: Asrock b85m pro3
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Frezer pro 7 rev. 2
RAM: ddr3 2133Mhz G.Skill Ares 2x8(läuft auf 1600Mhz)
Netzteil: xfx ts 430
Gehäuse: Thermaltake core v21

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Also die Graka reicht gerade noch so für die Spiele auf 1080p auf hohen Details manche neuen Spiele brauchen schon mehr Leistung als die bietet,
deswegen die 1070 und ich möchte The Witcher 3 mal auf maximalen Details mit Hairworks mit ner vernünftigen Framerate Spielen.

Mein Netzteil is ziemlich billig deswegen bräuchte ich ein hochwertiges.

Ich wollte mir zu dem Gehäuse sowieso nocht Silent wings3 kaufen da der vorinstallierte Lüfter etwas laut ist.(2 x Silent Wings 2 120mm hab ich schon^^).

Dann halt die kompletten Eingabegeräte bzw. Headset von Roccat, da diese gute Qualität haben. Im Moment nutze ich noch eine noname Tastatur.

Und dann noch einen Vernünftigen Monitor, der auch die power der Grafikkarte gut darstellt


----------



## Newb (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen an das PCGH-Team,

super Aktion von euch, uns diese Möglichkeit zu bieten unsere PCs für lau zu pimpen, echt krass yoo!! 
Meine alte Gurke schafft es nicht mal mehr mit den Konsolen mitzuhalten, 1080p 60fps bei aktuellen Spielen mit hohen Einstellungen geht mit den aktuellen Spielen nicht mehr.
 Ja, nicht mal 30fps bei mittleren oder sogar niedrigen Einstellungen, wo man schon beginnt zu kotzen, nicht mal das geht mit der GeForce Gurke 660...

Mein Gurken-PC:

Prozessor: *AMD FX 8320*
Grafikkarte: *EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB FTW Signature 2*
Arbeitsspeicher: *8GB DDR3 1333 TeamGroup Elite*
Mainboard: *ASUS M5A78L M LX V2*
SSD: *64GB SanDisk SDSSDP064G*
Festplatte: *4TB Seagate ST4000DM000*
Netzteil: *be quiet! BQT E5 SYS 700W*
Gehäuse: *Sharkoon T9 Value Green*

Ja, ich habe eine AMD-CPU verbaut, je nach Spiel ebenfalls Gurke, viele würden sagen es mache keinen "Sinn" und das man stattdessen einen Skylake Prozessor einbauen sollte. Aber in erster Linie ist es die Gurken 660, die gerne den PC ausbremst.
Mit einer GTX 1080 würde das sich definitiv ändern und ich käme endlich in den Genuss von schönen Landschaften in Witcher 3 in 1440p 60fps.

Das wäre meine Wunsch-Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G* (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Shadow Rock 2* (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: *be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)* (1 Punkte)
Bundles: *ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga* (10 Punkte)
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der CPU-Kühler würde helfen meinen FX 8320 anständig zu übertakten, damit es nicht zum "Flaschenhals" wird. Wäre interessant zu sehen was die GTX 1080 mit einer gut übertakteten AMD Prozessor hergibt.
Die Lüfter würde ich auch gerne haben, da mir meine grünen Lüfter nachts doch eher auf die Nerven gehen statt optisch von Nutzen sind, und leiser wären die bestimmt auch noch.
Meine alte Logitech Tastatur und Maus haben langsam über die Jahre Nutzungsspuren, die aber nicht unbedingt negative Auswirkungen haben, daher habe ich auch nur das kleinste Bundle ausgesucht, denn neu ist ja bekanntlich immer besser.
Wieso ich mich für den 1440p Monitor entschieden habe statt dem UHD-Monitor? Weil ich realistisch denke, denn eine einzelne GTX 1080 wird es nicht schaffen UHD mit 60FPS bei aktuellen Spielen in Ultra Grafik wiederzugeben, so schön das auch wäre. Außerdem ist es von der Punkten her gar nicht möglich es mit einer GTX 1080 zu kombinieren. 

So das wars von mir.
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück. 

_Bild vom PC kommt gleich.
_Edit 1: Bild da! + Gurken-Special


----------



## stoom (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine Super Idee von euch so ein gewinnspiel zu machen. Das kommt gerade recht, da mir ein neuer Monitor sehr entgegen kommen würde, sowie die anderen Komponenten.

Das wären die Komponenten die mir sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen würden 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System, Bilder vom Innenraum und Monitor folgen:
Cpu: Intel i7 4400k
Mainboard: ASUS Maxixmus VI Formula
Cpu-Kühlung: Noctua NH-D14
Ram: 16Gb Crucial DDR-1866
Gehäuse:  Nanoxia CoolForce 2
Grafikkarte: 8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix OC
SSD 1: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
SSD 1: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
SSD 1: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
HDD1: Seagate ST1000DM005 1TBGB
Netzteil: corsair rm750i 750Watt
Monitor 1: Samsung S24D300
Monitor 2: Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ


----------



## 9Strike (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na das kommt ja super 
In der Faltwoche hat sich ja leider meine alte GraKa (R9 280) verabschiedet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine aktuellen Komponenten:
CPU: i5 4590
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: MSI H97 Gaming 3
RAM: 16Gb (4x4) DDR3 1600 MHz
GraKa: ehemals R9 280, jetzt keine bzw. iGPU
NT: be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 230T + 140mm Lüfter
Monitor: LG FullHD, 60Hz, 22"

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich mir dabei gedacht habe:
Die GraKa stellt natürlich ein schönes Upgrade da, nicht nur im Vergleich zu meiner iGPU, sondern auch zu meiner alten (leider defekten) GraKa.
Diese möchte ich dann auch gleich mit einem hochwertigerem Netzteil betreiben, da kommt das Dark Power Pro 11 natürlich super (auch wenn 850W etwas überdimensioniert sind, die 550W Variante war ja leider nicht dabei).
Wenn dann auch die GraKa leise ist, ist ein neues Gehäuse auch super, denn die Standard-Lüfter meines aktuellen könnten etwas leiser sein 
Damit die GraKa auch was zu rechnen hat, muss natürlich auch ein WQHD Monitor her. Dann ist alles perfekt!
Die Peripherie kommt auch gut, denn meine Rat 5 ist auf meiner Unterlage nicht wirklich präzise. Eine beleuchtete mechanische Tastatur und ein gutes Headset dazu, und ich bin glücklich 


Viel Glück!


----------



## BigFoot (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

schön, dass ihr dieses Gewinnspiel wiederholt. Die Wahl ist mir nicht leicht gefallen, denn eigentlich sind bei mir alle Komponenten veraltet. Dennoch hoffe ich auf ein bisschen Starthilfe auf dem Weg zu einem neuen Rechner. 
Da mir mein Benq-Montior vor kurzem kaputt gegangen ist, muss ich mich zur Zeit mit einer Übergangslösung zufrieden geben. Der Iiyama würde mich daher in neue Sphären werfen. Die Wasserkühlung arbeitet einwandfrei, weshalb ein CPU-Kühler fehl am Platz ist.  Mein alter Chieftech Big Tower ist dagegen nicht mehr zeitgemäß und muss dringend ersetzt werden. Dabei wird das modulare System von BeQuiet! sicherlich für ein wenig mehr Ordnung sorgen. Da das Dark Base Pro 900 auch Radiatoren aufnehmen kann, würde sich meine Wasserkühlung direkt heimisch fühlen. Ein neues Mainboard kommt für mich zur Zeit noch nicht in Frage, da ich auf AMDs Zen  warte. Dieser würde dann im Zusammenspiel mit der MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G ein super Team für die nächsten Jahre bilden. Netzteil und Peripherie-Bundle sind nicht zwingend nötig, jedoch sind zeitgemäße Komponenten nie eine Last und würden im Zimmer zu einem "alles neu"-Geruch beitragen.

Mein PC:

Gehäuse: Chieftech BigTower (aufgrund der Wasserkühlung stark modifiziert)
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Formula Special Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz
Grafikkarte: XFX HD4890 Black Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB DDR2 OCZ
Maus: Logitech G400s
Tastatur: DasKeyboard S Ultimate
Mauspad: Razer Mantis Control
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens Scenicview B17-5

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sieht mein Gehäuse nur im geschlossenen Zustand aufgeräumt aus .


----------



## VandalTV (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

*mein Wunsch wäre folgender*:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 
 


Ich möchte gerne aufrüsten für die kommenden Spiele (Mafia3,BF1,Watch Dogs 2, Ghost Recon Wildlands etc.)
Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg. Habe sehr früh einen PC bekommen und bin seitdem nicht mehr wegzukriegen
Spiele selbst seit über 22 Jahre leidenschaftlich Computer Spiele und könnte nicht mehr ohne 
Würde mich sehr über die neuen Komponenten freuen da ich dann wieder richtig durchstarten kann.
*

Aktuelle Hardware*:



CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 
Mainboard: Z97M OC Formula 
Ram: 16 GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill 
GPU :EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 
CPU Kühler: NZXT Kraken X31 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W 
SSD: EVO 840 240GB & 850 EVO 500GB 
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series 
Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E TemJin 
Monitor: Eizo FS2333-BK 23 Zoll 
 


Vielen Dank PCGH Team!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arenndor (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH,
folgende Pimp Produkte habe ich mir ausgesucht:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Dies ist die Hardware meines aktuellen ("Problem"-) Rechners:


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 (ITX Gehäuse)

Mainboard:  Asus B150I PRO GAMING/AURA

CPU: Intel Core i5 6400

CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Windforce GTX970 (eigentlich eine GTX770, die ich aber zur Zeit ausgebaut habe weil sie zu heiß wird. Mehr dazu siehe unten)

Ram: 8GB Crucial DDR4-2133  Dual Kit

SSD: 240 GB von Mushkin

HDD: 500 GB 2,5" von Seagate

Netzteil: 500 Watt Cooler Master B500

Monitor: 23,6" FullHD von BenQ

Gehäuselüfter:
ein 120 mm Sharkoon Lüfter, welcher schon installiert war
ein alter 80 mm LED Lüfter (NoName) und
ein weiterer 120 mm Lüfter aus einem defektem Netzteil

Ich habe Problem-Rechner geschrieben, da ich aktuell Probleme mit einer Überhitzung meines Systems habe. Dazu gibt es auch einen Thread im PCGH Forum (->Hitzeproblem Wohnzimmer-Rechner / ITX System).
Es handelt sich bei meinem Rechner um einen Wohzimmer-PC, bei welchem die aktuelle Kühlung zum Problem geworden ist. Deshalb habe ich mich bewusst für einen besseren CPU Kühler entschieden (ein größerer passt leider nicht in den Tower), sowie für das Lüfter Set von beQuiet. Die 1080 würde durch ihre gute Kühlung und hohe Effizienz das System weiter verbessern.

Da ich gerne am Rechner herum bastel, könnt ihr mir die Teile (im Falle eines Falles) gerne schicken. Ich kann ihn natürlich auch zu euch schicken, falls Ihr eine Story daraus machen wollt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So please MTV, Pimp my Ride!
Ähhh,was?!


----------



## Popopirat (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH! 

Mein Kater Illias ist schon ganz hippelig geworden nachdem er von eurem Gewinnspiel erfahren hat, so hippelig dass er fast seinen Schwanz kurzerhand im Lüfter meines alten Scythe Mugen Kühlers zersäbelt hat (Das war knapp, siehe bild)

Ich wünsche allen beteiligten viel Glück!






Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitig verbaute Komponenten



Graka: AMD R9 390 PowerColor

CPU: Intel i5-5675C CPU

Mainboard:ASUS Z97-E ATX-Mainboard
SSD: Samsung  850 EVO

Monitor: Acer X243HQ 

Ram: BallistiX 8GB Dual

NT: BeQuit Pure Power 430w 

Kühler: Scythe Mugen
Lüfter: Xigmatek
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## dosenfisch (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion.

Mein System schlägt sich für sein Alter erstaunlich gut, immerhin stammen Mainboard und Kühler noch aus November 2008, doch gibt es erwartungsgemäß einige größere Baustellen. 
Das sind zum einen der CPU Kühler, für den ursprünglichen Core i7-920 ausreichend dimensioniert, mit dem 6-Kerner seit letztem Jahr aber hart am Limit und natürlich die Grafikkarte.
Mit dem alten Monitor (Eizo S2111) lief die Radeon 7970GHz noch anständig, dank dessen niedriger Auflösung von 1680x1050. 
Diesen Sommer wurde er durch ein 4K Modell ersetzt um endlich mehr Arbeitsfläche zu bekommen und damit wirkt die Karte doch hoffnungslos überfordert, selbst die Videobeschleunigung läuft oft instabil.
 Eine neue Maus wäre ebenfalls nicht verkehrt, denn die vorhandene Logitech M500 muss regelmäßig zerlegt und gewartet werden, da häufig die Mausradmechanik streikt.
Wenn ich diese Punkte mit eurer Hilfe beseitigen kann, muss sich das System noch über eine deutliche Anhebung seines Renteneintrittsalters "freuen".


 Aktuelles System:



CPU: Intel Xeon X5670 @ 4,2GHz (Gulftown) 
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P 
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe (X58) 
RAM: 3x 8GB DDR3 1866 
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon 7970GHz 
USB 3 Karte: ASRock USB 3.1/A+C 
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar Essence STX 
Systemlaufwerk: Crucial M500 480GB 
Datengrab: ein Paar Festplatten 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit 850W 
Gehäuse: Lian Li X1000 
Monitor: LG 27UD68P 
Tastatur: Cooler Master QuickFire Pro 
Maus: Logitech M500 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​​ 

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## alphaxt84 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschaufrüstung :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU : AMD FX 8350 Eight-Core Processor
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Phantom
Mainboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
Netzteil : Thermalthek 650W 80+
RAM: 8gb Corsair vengeance ddr 3 1600
CPU Lüfter: Arctic cooling Freezer 13
Festplatten: 1 x SSD  128 GB,  1x Seagate 1 TB , 1x Western Digital Green 1 TB, 1x Seagate 250GB
Lüfter 1 x Front, 1x Rück
Monitor: LG Flatron W2242T 22 Zoll
Gehäuse: Armor JP Silver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich bis jetzt alles selbst zusammen gebaut habe , möchte ich die Komponenten selbst einbauen.


----------



## SuperTurrican (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC-Games-Hardware,

an meinem derzeitigem System fällt mir im Moment sofort der CPU-Kühler ein, der schon seit fast 7 Jahren seinen Dienst leistet. 
Vor dem FX8370E kühlte er schon lange einen Phenom 2 X4 955. 
Die Grafikkarte wäre bestimmt auch ein sinnvoller Kandidat für eine Leistungssteigerung. 
Da mein Netzteil kein Problem hat mit der R9 280X sollte es auch die GTX1070 stemmen. 
Das Gehäuse schluckt auch problemlos große Komponenten, wie eine überlange Grafikkarte. Das würde das Ganze sicher gut in Scene setzen können. 
Sollte die 1070er tatsächlich Einzug halten, dann muss die Soundkarte der Kühlung halber wohl in den freien X1 Slot oberhalb der Karte wandern...  

Egal wie eure Entscheidung später ausfällt, die Aktion ist mal wieder der Hammer. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Berichterstattung und Bilder der Ergebnisse. 
Daher steht definitiv fest:



Mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V51
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M 80+ Gold Modular
Mainboard: MSI 970A G43 PLUS
CPU: AMD FX8370E (derzeit nicht übertaktet / "Wolf im Schafspelz" )
CPU-Cooler: Alpenföhn Brocken (allerdings später Lüfter getauscht, da der Original ratterte  )
Speicher: G.Skill F3-2133C10D-16GXM (2x8GB @ 1866Mhz)
Grafikkarte: HIS R9 280X IceQ Boost 3GB GDDR5 (Damals ein super Kühlkonzept )
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster Audigy Rx mit Logitech Z506 5.1 Soundsystem
TV-Karte: MSI TV@nywhere Satellite Pro (altes Relikt mit praktischer Fernbedienung)
1xSSD (Rückseite fürs Betriebssystem)
3xHDD (Vorderseite für alles andere)
Monitor(e) Samsung SyncMaster  BX2450L & BenQ FP91V+
Tastatur: SteelSeries ApexRAW
Mouse: Logitech MX518 Refresh
Headset: SteelSeries Siberia RAW Prism

Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (64 Bit)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Pimp my PC 2016: Aufrüstrechner*



*Ausgewählte Produkte*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Tranceport (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
> ...



Tolle Aktion, bin jetzt schon gespannt was da am Ende rauskommt (auch wenn es nicht ich sein sollte  )
Aber die Gelegenheit ist günstig, nachdem hier in der Nähe der Blitz eingeschlagen hat, ist Dank der PSU leider das Mobo abgeraucht und musste getauscht werden. Die CPU+Kühler sind noch ziemlich flott unterwegs, da würde ein Upgrade nicht lohnen.
Nach meiner persönlichen Dringlichkeit geordnet:

- *Netzteil:* ist wohl ein Chinaböller, bei dem ich wenig Vertrauen in die Schutzschaltungen habe, außerdem fiept es. Vom "Kabelmanagement" gar nicht zu sprechen! Aus diesen Gründen war ich sowieso am überlegen, ein ordentliches BeQuiet anzuschaffen. 
- *Gehäuse:* extrem schwer und durch die vielen Öffnungen auch nicht sonderlich leise, hier dürfte das Dark Base Pro sehr viel reißen. V.a. da das gute Stück im Wohnzimmer steht. 
- *Grafikkarte*: Die 7970 ist zwar an sich immer noch ein tolles Stück Hardware für ihr Alter, so langsam fallen die 3 GB VRAM aber aus der Zeit - 8GB sollte mindestens zur nächsten richtigen Konsolengeneration genügen bzw. bis zum Release von Star Citizen  Auch für den Witcher wäre dann endlich genügend Dampf unter der Haube.
- *Bildschirm*: Mit meinem Dell U2711 bin ich zwar an sich sehr zufrieden, mit 60Hz und IPS-bedingt schlechter Reaktionszeit ist er aber eher für die Bildbearbeitung geeignet, für Battlefield und LoL wären 144hz@1ms schon der Hammer 
- *Roccat-Bundle:* kann ich sicher gut verwenden (bzw. die Frau), da ihr eh ein Headset fehlt und der Rest nicht sonderlich hochwertig ist, hätte die Punkte aber ehrlich gesagt lieber in den besseren Monitor investiert.

Da ich selbst schon ein paar Dutzend Rechner zusammengebaut habe, hätte ich auch lieber selbst den Spaß, die Komponenten einzubauen. Die Fotos kommen dann auch von der DSLR, versprochen!

Die Hardware ist aktuell:
Sandy Bridge I5 2500k @4,2 Ghz
8 GB DDR3 (2*4GB) G.Skill Ripjaws
64 GB SSD
500 GB HDD
Gigabyte 7970 Windforce 3GB
CombatPower CP-750W
Fractal Design Define R3 mit Standardlüftern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteBeard (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich frage mich ja wie ihr meinen alten Core2Quad auf ein 1151er Board  packen wollt? Sowie neuer Arbeitsspeicher gekauft werden müsste, als auch ein Netzteil welches die nötigen Spezifikationen hätte. 
Dem Gedankengang nach müsste sich nahezu jeder der Poster für  eine Grafikkarte entscheiden, sofern er nicht selbst noch Betrag X  investieren möchte bzw. gar nicht investieren kann. Das "nicht können"  sollte aber gerade der Sinn hinter einer "Pimp my..."-Aktion sein!  Stattdessen wird einem ein Monitor von iiyama und und ein  Peripherie-Bundle von Roccat hinterhergeschmissen, auch wenn man keines  benötigt! (Auch wenn es nicht schlecht ist! - nice to have also)

*Zumindest  bei der aktuellen Aktion fehlt die Wahl bzw. Anzeige von Prozessoren,  Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatten, so wie es bei den vorherigen Aktion der  Fall war, was man ganz gut bei dem eingebetteten Erklärungsvideo vom  Redakteur Wilke ersehen kann.*

Ich schleime nicht rum um etwas gewinnen zu können, da es die Wahrscheinlichkeit in keinster Weise erhöht, selbrige gilt für Bescheidenheit (Nicht alle Punkte verbrauchen), ich stelle meinen PC nicht schlechter hin als er ist, ich kritisiere ganz offen die Schwachstelle bei der aktuellen Aktion, dennoch erdreiste ich mich hierbei mitzumachen:

*Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Bei der Zusammenstellung ist man in einem gewissen zwist, denn genaugenomen gibt es nur zwei richtige Wege die Punkte vollkommen auszureizen und alles steht und fällt mit der Entscheidung zur oder gegen die Grafikkarte. Danach steht für den gierigen Menschen, wie wir es nunmal sind, alles fest!
So habe ich eine sehr schlechte CPU, entscheide ich mich für das Mainboard, habe am Ende genügend Punkte für den 4k Monitor übrig, welcher aber vollkommen üebrdimensioniert für die verbaute GTX960 ist und ich unter umständen die Auflösung auf 1440p oder gar 1080p runterschrauben müsste, um auch alles flüssig spielen zu können. Entscheide ich mich für die teuerste GPU, möchte ich wiederum nicht auf dem 27" Monitor mit 1080p spielen, da hat die Grafikkarte mehr verdient. Das mittlere Modell hat wiederum keine 144hz, dafür aber eine höhere Pixeldichte. - Außerdem, sollte PCGH selbst die Konfigurationen prüfen, welches Upgrade wirklich am sinvollsten erscheint, kommt ein tausch von einer GTX960 zu einer GTX1060/70 eher heuchlerisch rüber, während man einen 8 Jahre alten Prozessor ins Rennen schickt.

Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler?
Im Falle eines Upgrades bräuchte man definitiv beides, zumindest wenn man weit überholte Hardware in seinem jetzigen System verbaut hat. Da bleibt die Frage für was man sich hier entscheidet und was man sich dann eben nachträglich kaufen möchte. Man sollte jedoch nicht nur ein Auge auf den Preisverlgeich werfen und sich automatisch für das wertvollere Produkt entscheiden, denn im Falle der Netzteile sind sie allesamt überdimensioniert, sofern man kein SLI-Verbund betreiben möchte (oder andere stromkostenintensivere konfigurationen).

Apropos überdimensioniert! Da ich mich aus oben genannten Gründen gegen die GPU entschieden habe, blieben so genug Punkte für eben andere Produkte übrig, die sich meinesgleichen sonst nicht zulegen würde, womit ich am Ende wieder bei dem Thema Gier angekommen wäre... 

CPU + Kühler: INTEL Core 2 Quad 9450 + ZALMAN 9500
RAM: OCZ 8192 MB DDR PC2 8500 (4x2GB)
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 960
Soundkarte: CREATIVE SB X-FI Titanium
Festplatte(n): WESTERN DIGITAL 1 TB
Motherboard: ABIT IP35v LGA775
Monitor: BenQ G2420HDBL
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E5 550W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Jr. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, die 'lose' Festplatte da unten liegt in einer Halterung aus LEGO ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Grüße


----------



## Tapo87 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hilfe....! Mein Gamingrechner ist eine Katastrophe!

Liebes PCGH Team, ich finde die Aktion total super und habe mir auch ein super Aufrüstkit für meinen PC zusammengestellt. In der letzten Zeit hat mein Rechner sehr leiden müssen, weil einfach kein Geld dafür da war. Wie das riesige Loch auf dem Bildern beweist, gibt es keine Grafikkarte mehr in meinem Rechner. Mir ist vor 2 Monaten ein Speicherbaustein meiner MSI R9 390 Gaming kaputt gegangen, wodrauf hin ich die Karte retour geschickt habe. Das Geld habe ich dann erstmal auf das Sparbuch gelegt und versuche grade sowieso auf eine MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G zu sparen. Mein Monitor ist ebenfalls eine mittlere Katastrophe. Mein 10 Jahre alter 22 Zoll Phillips Monitor mit NUR! VGA Eingang ärgerte mich schon seit einiger Zeit. Ich habe zum schluss eine Wandlerbox benötigt, die das digitale Signal des DVI-D Anschluses der R9 auf VGA wandelt und da mein Rechner keine Lust hat über einen analogen Ausgang BluRays abzuspielen, wurde er ausrangiert. So habe ich diesen gegen einen alten Fernseher ausgetauscht. Jetzt kann man BluRays gucken, hat aber immer beim Spielen das Gefühl durch ein Milchglas zu gucken. Somit ist mein Schwerpunkt für das Aufrüsten: Monitor+Graka.

Mein beQuiet Straight Power 10 600Watt Modular ist kein Jahr alt und es wäre Geldverschwendung dieses zu tauschen. Die CPU Kühlung und Gehäuselüfter sind ebenfalls top, flüsterleise und müssen nicht getauscht werden. Mein LianLi Gehäuse begleitet mich schon seit vielen Jahren, hat schon einige Rechner beherbergt und auch dieses werde ich nicht freiwillig hergeben. 

Ich spiele eigendlich total gerne aber hier fehlt in letzter Zeit einfach das Geld für eine massive Aufrüstung. Deswegen ist es so traurig, das dieser Rechner nur noch als Staubfänger unter dem Schreibtisch steht. 


Bestehendes System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
Prozessor: I7 2600k + EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner CPU Kühler
Graka: Intel® HD Graphics 3000
Ram: 4x4 GB A-Data Gaming Series 1600
Festplatten: 120GB Sandisk SSD + 3TB Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 
Laufwerke: Liteon IHBS112-37 Blu-Ray Brenner + LiteOn IHOS104-37 Blu-Ray Laufwerk
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 10 600Watt
Monitor: Grundig 32 VLC 6110 C


Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

p.s. Da ich seit "AMD Athlon XP" Zeiten meine Rechner selber zusammenschraube und mir sicher bin, das ich den Karton vom Gehäuse nicht mehr habe, würde ich es vorziehen den Zusammenbau selbst zu machen.


----------



## mac1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen Vorwand für Basteleien am PC? Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen? 

Allerdings ist es nicht nur die reine Lust am Basteln. Meinem Rechenknecht würde ein Upgrade durchaus gut tun.
Folgende Komponenten sind derzeit verbaut:

Mainboard: AsRock 890FX Deluxe 5
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition 
CPU-Kühler: Xilence M303
RAM: G.Skill DDR3-1333 RipjawsX (4x 4 GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G
Systemlaufwerk: Mushkin Chronos SSD 120 GB
Datengräber: WD WD-15 EARX (1.500 GB) + Hitachi HDD (1.000 GB)
Sound: Asus Xonar DS + Creative Inspire T3300
Energieversorger: Bequiet Dark Power Pro P8
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition (mit fünf Antec-120mm-Lüftern)
Eingabegeräte: Hama uRAGE Gaming Keyboard + Maus
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS

Da ich zukünftig vermehrt in Auflösungen über Full-HD zocken möchte ist ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte und des Monitors in meinem Fall natürlich Pflicht, 
und die neue Grafikkarte sollte zumindest für 2.560x1.440 Pixel genug Leistung haben. Für den einen oder anderen Ausflug in 4K-Gefilde reicht es hoffentlich auch noch. 
Ein neues Netzteil ist nie verkehrt, da mein aktuelles gerade seinen fünften Jahrestag feiert. 
Jetzt das Ganze noch in ein neues Heim (mit guter Durchlüftung!) einziehen lassen und mit neuen Peripheriegeräten ausstatten.  

Für folgende neue Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden:

Gehäuse: bequiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black
Monitor: Iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1
Netzteil: bequiet! Power Zone 750W
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8
Peripheriegeräte: Roccat Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga

Damit habe ich das Punktebudget weitgehend ausgeschöpft ( 66/67 ).

Jetzt noch eine große Portion Glück und die Sache läuft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist die Qualität der Bilder nicht die beste. Ich musste sie mit meinem Handy machen, da Windows scheinbar keine Lust hatte mit meiner Kamera zu kooperieren.


----------



## misternils99 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöle allerseits  ,

ich würde mich hiermit gerne für Pimp my PC 2016 bewerben.
Wie etwas weiter unten zu sehen, ist mein Rechner leider nicht mehr wirklich für aktuelle AAA-Titel zu gebrauchen und müsste mal richtig gepimpt werden. 
Diese Aktion würde den, bereits vorher geplanten, baldigen Kauf einer neuen CPU (wahrscheinlich i5 4690k) extrem gut ergänzen und mit den ausgewählten Wunschkomponenten müsste ich meinen PC dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufrüsten und hätte ein, mehr als gutes, Gaming-Setup. 

Mein PC:

Prozessor: Intel Pentium G3258 @4,9Ghz
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary
Arbeitsspeicher: 1600 CL9 8GB
Festplatte: 1TB Seagate HDD
Grafikkarte MSI R7 360 2GB
Netzteil: Corsair Vengeance VS-350 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W
Eingabegeräte: Sharkoon Drakonia Green (Maus)/ Speedlink Parthica (Tastatur) 
Headset: Sharkoon Rush Core
Monitor: 19 Zoll LG Fernseher (19LG3050) @1440x900

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


MfG
Nils


----------



## Arako (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein Pimp-Paket würde wie folgt aussehen:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte meinen PC sowieso noch vor ende des Jahres aufrüsten wobei die wichtigsten Punkte die Mainboard/prozessor/RAM Kombo sowie ein grösseres Gehäuse samt ordentlicher Kühlung sind, worauf ich auch mein Pimp-Packet ausgelegt habe, was das MSI Mainboard sowie die bequiet Komponenten erklärt.
Von Roccat interessiert mich vor allem die Skeltr sehr stark und große Mauspads sind bei mir auch gerne gesehen, der Iyama 28" wäre ein nettes Upgrade von meinem 24" BenQ.
Ich nutze zurzeit eine Kopfhörer + Mikrofon Kombo aber überlege wieder auf ein Headset umzusteigen womit mir auch das Renga gelegen kommt.
Eine ordentliche CPU + RAM würde ich selbst direkt dazu kaufen und einbauen, Grafikkarte kommt dann vermutlich nächstes Jahr.
Einbau würde ich gerne selbst vornehmen da ich bisher immer meinen PC selbst gebaut und aufgerüstet habe und meinen Spass dabei hab. 
Mein aktueller PC laut Signatur.
Das Sichtfenster ist selbstgemacht ansonsten kein Modding bis auf das LED-Feuerwerk.


----------



## chris.urban (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Die Idealkombination für mich wäre:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

* Momentan sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:*

Grafikkarte: ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX660 Ti
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Lüfter-Set: NZXT 120mm
Maus: Logitech G700
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Monitor: HP LP2465




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Chris


----------



## Phil17 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde meinen PC gerne pimpem lassen da meine Grafikkarte aus dem letzten Loch pfeift.
Titel wie Mafia 3, BF1, und Titanfall 2 würde ich gerne flüssig mit hohen Einstellungen spielen können. 
Mit der GTX 670 war das in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mehr möglich. Deswegen die GTX 1080. Zu der Grafikkarte einen passenden Monitor ist natürlich auch gut. 
Der Rest von meinem System ist noch ganz gut. Ich bräuchte nur noch ein wenig mehr Luftzug im Gehäuse dazu fehlen mir die Lüfter. Der Kühler würde meinen jetzigen ersetzen da er vom Design einfach besser in meinen PC passt.
Das Bundle werde ich einem Freund zum Geburtstag schenken da ich mit meiner Tastatur und Maus sehr zufrieden bin.

Viel Glück an alle 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

i5 4690K @ 4,2Ghz  Kühler Coolink Corator DS
MSI Z-97 G43
8 GB RAM
GTX 670
Corsair AX 750
1x Vertex SSD 256 GB
1x Samsung 120 GB SSD
1x 140 GB HDD
1x 1TB HDD
Logitech G910
Roccat Kone XTD
Sennheiser PC330 Game


----------



## castor123 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team! Schön, dass es auch dieses Jahr ein Pimp My PC gibt!

Mein aktuelles System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: MSI H87-G43 Gaming
Ram: 2 x 8GB G.Skill Trident X 1600
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire 390 Nitro 
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520
Tastatur: Cherry (genaue Modellbezeichnung unbekannt)
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia (Grün)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit meinem PC. CPU, Ram, Netzteil reichen weiterhin aus, die Grafikkarte stößt aber immer öfter an ihre Leistungsgrenzen (zudem wird sie doch recht warm, wird unter Last recht laut und ist in Sachen Stromhunger auch nicht die genügsamste).
Während Fallout 4 mit fast vollen Details noch größtenteils flüssig läuft, sieht es bei The Witcher 3 schon anders aus. Richtig problematisch wird es jedoch bei The Elderscrolls V: Skyrim... Ja genau, Skyrim! Nachdem ich dieses Spiel Anfang letzten Jahres nach ca 500 Spielstunden erst ein mal "beiseite" gelegt hatte, bin ich im Juni diesen Jahres dazu übergegangen dieses schon etwas angestaubte Schätzchen mit "ein paar" Mods aufzuhübschen. Etliche Stunden in den Nexus Foren und 323 installierte Mods später musste ich 2 Dinge feststellen: 1. Skyrim kann auch richtig hübsch sein 2. Skyrim läuft jetzt teilweise nicht ein mal mehr mit konstanten 30 fps  Selten steigen die fps über 50, gelegentlich purzeln sie sogar in bereiche unterhalb von 20 Bildern pro Sekunde.  Dennoch macht mir dieses Spiel noch immer sehr viel Spaß und der Dawnguard DLC wartet auch noch darauf von mir gedaddelt zu werden. Dann aber am liebsten mit ordentlich Bildern pro Sekunde und ohne Diashow!
Ich hatte mir bereits von einem Freund eine R9 390X ausgeliehen, diese brachte jedoch nur eine Handvoll mehr Leistung. GTX 1070 / 1080 sind nicht gerade günstig. Da kommen euer Gewinnspiel und die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G natürlich wie gerufen. Diese Karte bringt mehr als genug Leistung für mein gemoddetes Skyrim und auch zukünftige Titel wie Battlefield 1 dürfte sie problemlos stemmen. Daher ist die 1080 Gaming X 8G die wichtigste Komponente in meiner Wunschkonfiguration. Darüber hinaus passt sie natürlich auch farblich ganz gut zu meinem Mainboard und Ram 

Das Roccat Sova MK würde das ganze natürlich optimal um den Gemütlichkeitsfaktor "Couch" ergänzen und mich endlich in die Welt der mechanischen Tastaturen eintauchen lassen. Ich habe meine mindestens 8 Jahre alte Rubberdome Cherry zwar wirklich gern, den Ruhestand hat sie sich aber inzwischen mehr als verdient.
Dazu eine neue Maus und etwas schickes für die Ohren wären ein nettes Sahnehäubchen 

Einen neuen  Monitor brauche ich nicht. Da man aber einen auswählen muss, habe ich den iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 gewählt.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

MfG


----------



## G3cko (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

falls auf dieser Seite noch Beiträge gelesen werden (ich möchte nicht Jurry sein )  kommt hier meine kleine aber feine Bewerbung: 

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




CPU: Intel 5960x 
CPU-Kühler: Heatkiller 3.0 
Mainboard: Asus X99-S 
RAM: 4x 16GB DDR4 
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon 7970GHz 
Laufwerke: 128 GB SSD, 512GB SSD, 750 GB SSHD, 1TB HDD 
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum Series 860W 
Gehäuse: InWin 904 
Monitor: LG W2363D 
Tastatur: Enermax Aurora 
Maus: Logitech G700s 




Die größte Baustelle sehe ich aktuell beim Monitor und bei der Grafikkarte. Trotz 120Hz ist das TN-Panel sehr träge (Prad-Test), was doch in schnellen Spielen sehr frustriert. In diesem Punkt hat mich LG echt entäuscht.  Der Monitor ist von Mitte 2010.
Und natürlich die 7970 welche nun auch schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Älterer Stand. Die Lüfter oben sind nun auch alle drin. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die Aktion.


----------



## BuzzKillington (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke für das Gewinnspiel! 

Mein PC: 
CPU: Core i5 3750K
RAM: 16 GB DDR3
GPU: R9 290X
Gehäuse: CM Storm Trooper
Lüfter: Standard
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho

Wunschkonzert:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## verbitam (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Finde ich richtig gut eure Aktion, dafür schonmalein danke für die Möglichkeit.

Ich bin schon seit ein paar wochen auf der suche nach nützlichen Komponenten, da ich von AMD zu Intel wechseln möchte, um mal wieder auf einen angemessenen Stand der Hardware zu sein. 
Desweiteren ist geplant meine momentane Hardware in den Rechner meiner Eltern einzubauen, der nun auch schon gute 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, das heißt einfach alles wird nützlich weiterverwendet und würde mir auchfinanziell sehr helfen, da so eine Umrüstung nicht gerade billig ist.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse:        Thermaltake Commander MS-I
Netzteil:         Energon EPS-750W
Mainboard:   ASRock 970 Extreme 4
CPU:                AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight Core Processor 3.60 GHz
GPU:                MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
RAM:               2x Corsair 8GBytes DDR3 SDRAM 1333
SSD:                 1x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
SSHD:              2x Seagate Desktop SSHD 2 TB
Monitor:         BenQ GW2760S 27 Zoll
Maus:               Logitech MX 518
Tastatur:          Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 v1.0
Headset:          ROCCAT kave roc 14-500

mein Pimp-Paket würde wie folgt aussehen:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thomas


----------



## haarigerwookie (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann möchte ich hier auch mal meine Bewerbung machen!

Meine Ausgewählte Wunschhardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k
Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
RAM: 32GB 4x8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance LPX 1600Mhz
Ein Case von Cougar (finde die Modellbezeichnung nicht) Vollbestückt mit 4 120mm LED Lüftern
MoBo: Asus Sabertooth P67
GPU: MSI HD7970 Lightning
Festplatte: Adata SP550 480 GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 700W
LG BlueRay-Kombilaufwerk und Brenner
Monitor: BenQ GL2450
OS: Windows 10 Pro
Lautsprecher: LG 2.1 Lautsprecher (zu alt, deshalb finde ich das Modell nicht mehr) und Speedlink Medusa NX Headset
Eingabegeräte: Roccat Taipan, Roccat Isku; diverse Controller
Mauspad: Mein schwarzer Holztisch


Begründung:
Mein Hauptproblem mit dem meinem Rechner ist die Lautstärke: Das Gehäuse ist nicht mehr in Ordnung weshalb es an allen Enden klappert. Kabelmanagment ist prektisch nicht möglich. Daher muss ein neues her. Warum direkt das dickste? 1. es sieht gut aus und ich will unbedingt ein modulares Gehäuse 2. spiele ich mit dem Gedanken in Zukunft (frühestens in einem Jahr) auf Wasserkühlung umzusteigen, da ist die möglichkeit von 2x480mm Radiatoren doch super  3. hatte ich noch Punkte übrig
Zu dem MoBo brauche ich hoffentlich nichts zu sagen. Die CPU reicht auch in dem jetzigen nur minimal übertakteten Zustand vollkommen aus. Mit dem BeQuiet Kühler könnte die CPU sogar an ihre grenzen treiben, aber mir geht es vor allem darum, einen leiseren PC zu machen.
Das schlimmste ist die Grafikkarte: Sie kommt zwar bei den meisten Titeln noch mit (ich stoße nur ständig an die VRam Grenze von 3 GB) aber Sie ist wie ein Staubsauger: Die Lüfter drehen im Sommer unter Last bei rund 2700Rpm und man muss schon ein Headset anziehen um vom Spiel noch wirklich was mitzubekommen. Trotzdem ist Sie beständig nicht unter 85°C. Im Winter ist das ganz nett, da brauche ich keine Heizung sondern halte einfach die Füße ins Gehäuse.
Eine 1070 wird da hervorragende Abhilfe schaffen.
Mein Monitor: er funktioniert..... 
Das WQHD Modell habe ich gewählt, weil a) die 1070 ohne Probleme WQHD schaffen sollte und b) Ich FullHD auf 27" eher Grenzwertig finde.
Bei dem Bundle muss ich zugeben, dass mich eigentlich nur das Headset reizt: Mein Tisch leistet gute arbeit als Mousepad und meine Taipa tausche ich nicht aus (die Maus ist einfach perfekt für mich.
Mein Headset ist aber sehr ungemütlich und drückt bereits nach 30Min auf den Ohren. Die Tastatur wäre noch interressant, da meine Isku doch SEHR viel Platz wegnimmt.

Ich reiche ein besseres Bild nach, wenn die Lichtverhältnisse hier besser sind.

Viele Grüße,
wookie


----------



## Alexalexlol (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
anbei meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## AlexKL77 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
dann versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück.

Aktuell besteht mein System aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel Core i7 4770K
Corsair H100 +2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro
2x8GB Kit G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 CL10  
MSI Z97 Gaming 7
ASUS R9 290X DCII @Raijintek Morpheus +2x Noiseblocker eLoops
be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt
Phanteks Enthoo Pro Schwarz mit Fenster
128GB Samsung 850 Pro
250GB Samsung 850 Evo
250GB Samsung 840 Evo
3,5TB WD HDDs
Creative Xi-Fi Titanium PCIe
LG CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo
EKL Alpenföhn Alpine Touch
Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Meine Auswahl sieht wie folgt aus:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Bei der Auswahl war ich wirklich hin und her gerissen. Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 hat es mir ja schon ziemlich angetan.
Aber die Variante Schwarz/Orange gefällt mir nicht so gut, wie die Schwarz/Silber. Die sieht schon richtig geil aus.
Letztendlich würde ich aber doch lieber die brachiale Leistung der GTX 1080 bevorzugen, insbesondere wenn dann auch zwei Monitore dran kommen.
Der Dark Rock Pro 3 würde dann meine alte Corsair H100 ersetzen, die wohl eh kurz vor dem Zerfall ist.
Die Pure Wings 2 würden dann die 140er Enermax T.B. Silence ersetzen, die vor knapp zwei Jahren anstatt der Phanteks Lüfter verbaut wurden.
Am liebsten würde ich den Zusammenbau selber durchführen, weil ich daran richtig Spaß habe. Natürlich gut dokumentiert.
Wahrscheinlich würde es mir aber auch mal ganz gut tun ein paar Wochen auf den PC zu verzichten. 
Also dann, viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KG1995 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie jedes Jahr werde ich es auch dieses Jahr wieder versuchen. Ich finde diese Gewinnspiele sind eine tolle Aktion und gratuliere schon mal den Gewinnern im voraus. So genug der einleitenden Worte.
Meine gegenwärtige Konfiguration besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core I7 5820 K
Kühler: Noctua NH D-15
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 780 TI
PSU: be quiet! P10 Dar Power Pro
RAM: 16 GB G Skill Rapjaws 2666 MHZ 
Mainboard: ASUS ROG RAMPAGE V EXTREME
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal
Sound: ASUS Xonar STX ESSence plus Beyerdynamic 990 DT 250 Ohm
SSD: Crucial MX 100 256 GB
HDD:Seagate 1 TB HDD
Monitor: ASUS VS248 H
Peripherie: Razer Black Widow Ultimate Stealth Editon, eine Death Adder und ein Turtle Beach P11,

Ich  würde mich über folgende Komponenten freuen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Montage selbst vornehmen, da ich gerne am PC bastle und nicht wüsste wie ich den 16 Kg schweren und ziemlich unhandlichen Koloss zur Post bringen könnte^^.

Zur Begründung meiner Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: Die 780 Ti ist zwar immer noch ein flottes Teilchen, aber sie läuft häufiger mal ins VRAM Limit (bspw. bei Skyrim mit sehr vielen Mods. Deshalb möchte ich sie in diesem Jahr noch austauschen, was jedoch aufgrund meiner wieder aufgeflammten Lego Leidenschaft gegenwärtig schwierig ist^^.

Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler: Naja das mit dem Gehäuse ist so eine Sache. Ich mag mein gegenwärtiges "Phantom" aber als be Quiet! seine Dark Base Pro Reihe vorstellte war die Versuchung einer Neuanschaffung schon groß. Ich mag das Design und die Modularität, weshalb es auch auf meiner viel zu langen Einkaufsliste steht. Bzgl. des Kühlers lässt sich nur sagen: schwarzes Gehäuse gleich schwarzer Kühler. Sieht optisch besser aus als der NH D-15.  

Display: Ich bin der Überzeugung das eine GTX 1070+ oder das entsprechende AMD-Äquivalent von der Performance her einen WQHD Bildschirm bedingen, ansonsten wäre das ungenutzte Leistung.

Zur Peripherie: Gegenwärtig bin ich hier bei den Grünen, aber man soll ja auch mal anderen eine Chance geben sich zu beweisen. Außerdem hat die Black Widow schon einiges einstecken müssten und würde sich über die Pension freuen . 

Schlussendlich folgt jetzt noch ein Bild:
PS: Der PC ist etwas verstaubt, da der Spätjahresputz noch aussteht.


----------



## Wartree88 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
Also mein alter rig bräuchte auch ein bisschen mehr Power, die 660ti pfeift auf dem letzten Loch und ein bisschen mehr periphere kann nie schaden. Daher auch lieber die besseren Lüfter um mehr Luft herein zu lassen und den alten Staub mal rauszublasen. Außerdem eine kleine bastelstunde in der dunklen Jahreszeit macht ja jeden Spaß 
Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 

Hier mein Wunschzettel notfalls bastel ich noch einen 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Denn letzten Punkt spende ich dem Nutzer über mir falls er gewinnen sollte


----------



## teefuzzi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

meine Wunschkomponenten: Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
                                                               Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
                                                               Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
                                                               Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


meine aktuellen Komponenten: Grafikkarte:            Palit GTX970 Jetstream
                                                                    Motherboard:        ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97
                                                                    Prozessor:               Intel i5-4590
                                                                    Arbeitsspeicher:  16GB DDR3 1600er
                                                                    Festplatten:            Sandisk SSD 120GB; 2xSATA 500GB
                                                                    Netzteil:                   Thermaltake Hamburg (530Watt)
                                                                    Gehäuse:                  Coolermaster Sniper
                                                                    Tastatur:                  Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. 7
                                                                    Mäuse:                      Logitech G9X; CSL - ergonomische Vertikal USB Maus
                                                                    CPU-Lüfter:            beQuiet Dark Rock 2
                                                                    Monitor:                   AOC 27" LED-Monitor
                                                                    Betriebssystem:   Windows 10 Home


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, super das es wieder ein solches Gewinnspiel gibt, ich hatte vor mir einen neuen Gaming Rechner zu bauen.
Der Grund warum ich mitmache, ich weiß jetzt schon das ich nicht gewinnen werde auch wenn es super passen würde um mit dem Neubau zu starten 

Mein PC : 


Mainboard : *Asus Rampage IV Extreme RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB 1600 Mhz CPU : i7 3820 3.8 Ghz Grafikkarte : Nvidia 1080 GTX F.E Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF-X Primär SSD: 840Pro 256GB SSD: 1 TB 850EVO,512 GB 840 Monitor: PG278Q Netzteil: Chiftec 850 Watt Headset: DT990 Pro Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Chroma Maus: Razer Diamondback Internet : Hui 80/20 Netgear X8 Router



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Komponenten würde ich mir wünschen: 


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)



Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## SirDunHill (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

Ich würde auch gerne wieder mal aufrüsten und wieder jedes Spiel auf Max. Details Zocken können  Meine Bisherigen Komponenten sind .... 

Mainboard: AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
CPU: Intel i5 3570K @4.0 Gherz
CPU Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT
RAM: G.Skill DDR3-1866 RipjawsZ (4x 4 GB)
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 780ti Amp 
Grafikkartenkühler: Aquacomputer kryographics  GTX 780 Ti black edition
Systemplatte: 128GB Samsung SSD 840Pro
HDDs: 3x Seagate ST3000DM001 3TB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Netzteil: Bequiet 500Watt STRAIGHT POWER ( 10 Jahre alt muss Neu) kein 80 plus 
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe KazeMaster 
Tastatur Logitech G910 Orion Spark
Maus: Roccet Kone XTD
Monito: Samsung SyncMaster B2430
Radiator: Watercool HTSF1 3x120 LT
Pumpe: Eheim Innovatek HPPS Plus
Gehäuselüfter: Enermax UCEV12 120mm 3x Radiator +2 Gehäuse 
Und 2x 140mm bequiet Silent Wings USC

Ich möchte gerne auf 4k Gaming umsteigen, da aber 2 Anschaffungen zu teuer sind habe ich es gelassen. Hier bietet sich mir jetzt die Möglichkeit auf 4k Gaming aufzurüsten. Natürlich würde die GTX 1080 auch wieder unter Wasser Gesetzt. Ist doch klar 
Und dann könnte die Party auch wieder richtig steigen. Dann werden erst mal neue Spiele auf 4K gedaddelt 

Das habe ich mir rausgesucht bzw paar sahen sind ja fix eingestellt leider.



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Besten Dank schon mal und ich drücke allen die Daumen


----------



## TD_Arts (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGames-Hardware Team,

Mich freut es, dass ihr euch entschieden habt, "Pimp my PC" zu wiederholen.
Gerne würde ich mich bei diesem Projekt bewerben, da ich in Hinsicht auf die neu erscheinenden Titel angst habe, mein PC wird 2017 nicht überleben. Daher käme mir eine PC-Auffrischung ganz recht.

Verbaut sind:
-Intel Core i5 4460
-Asus B85m Gamer
-Alpenföhn Atlas
-8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
-NVidia GTX 970 Strix 3,5GB
-1. HDD Seagate Desktop 1TB
-2. HDD Samsung 1TB
-1. 120GB Samsung 850 Evo
-BE-Quiet! System Power 7
- In Liebe Gemodetes Coolermaster Silencio 350 

Gewünscht:
-MSI 1070 GamingX 8G (23P)
-be quiet! Power Zone 750 W. (6P)
-be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11P)
-ROCCAT Kiro+Kanga+Suora+Renga (10P)
-iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17P)

Gerade die Berühmte Speicherlimitierung der 970 gibt mir bei aktuellen Anwendungen doch zu denken, wie lange sich diese Karte noch auf dem PC-Markt halten kann. Auch wenn sie ein einmaliger Preis-Leistungs-Kracher war, ist sie es heute nicht mehr. Aber auch so wäre es gut, wenn ich mal einen Vernünftigen Monitor bekomme als meinen alten, kleinen Fernseher.

Damit Sage ich : Bleibt wie Ihr seid, PCGH. Schön, dass es euch gibt!
Euer Langjähriger Abonement, Tim

Ach ja: Eine kleine Bitte: Da ich selber sehr gerne an PCs schraube würde ich es schätzen, wenn Sie mir nur die Teile schicken würden, da ich den PC gerne Selber umbauen würde 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Eddyloveland (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Aktuelles System:
Intel I7 6800K 
Msi X99a Carbon Pro
32GB DDR 4 3000
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB
BeQuiet 850 80+ Platinum
Kein Grafikkarte momentan vorhanden  noch am Sparen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nur ohne Grafikkarten nun da 1 Kaputt ging und die andere ich verkaufte  wollt mir eigentlich eine GTX 1080 gönnen aber fehlte das kleingeld.


Das Wünsche ich mir vom Herzen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## clemensdoe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Leute, 

dieses Jahr mach ich auch mal mit bei dieser Aktion,
denn bei mir dauert es noch ein bisschen mit der Promotion.
Ich bin grad Vollzeit dran mit Studieren,
und weil mein Geld langsam echt knapp wird, muss ich es mal hier probieren.

Mein letztes Upgrade war ein i7 6700k Prozessor,
aber leistungsmäßig blieb mein Computer ganz unbeirrt.
Dauert es jetzt mit der neuen GPU bis nach meinem Doktor?
Oder haben meine genialen Reimschemen euch bereits verführt?

Wer in diesem Gedicht die Regeln der Grammatik sucht,
der fühlt sich warscheinlich wie verflucht.
Dennoch hoff´ ich, euch überzeugt zu haben,
damit ich mich kann sehr bald an der neuen Hardware laben.  

Okay, die letzte Strophe war echt grottig... 
Aber jetzt zu den etwas handfesteren Dingen. Das hier ist meine aktuelle Hardware:

Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW
CPU: i7 6700k@4,4gHz gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 3200 mHz G.SKILL Trident Z Cl14 in schwarz/weiß
Monitor: Acer G226HQLIbid 21 Zoll 
Mainboard: MSI Z170A KRAIT Gaming 3x
SSD: Crucial MX200 240GB
Fesplatte: irgendwas von Samsung mit 1tb, die stammt noch aus der Zeit in der ich mich noch nicht so mit Hardware auseinandergesetzt habe :p
Netzteil: 550 Watt Super Flower Leadex Modular 80+ Gold

Und folgende Hardware habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)          <- Den Kühler werd ich dann wohl lackieren, dann passts farblich auch 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bilder gibts auch noch. Als ich die gemacht habe hatte ich plötzlich den LED Streifen in der Hand, der ist wohl abgefallen 

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit  & Liebe Grüße 
Clemens


----------



## Doggycat (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein aktueller PC vom Projekt kaputt gegangen ist, kommt die Aktion zum perfekten Zeitpunkt so kann ich nochmal ein bisschen sparen.  ich ertsmal meine alte hd 7570 finden damit ich wieder ein bisschen daddeln kann.

Mein aktueller Notfall Rechner 
CPU: Intel Duo Core E8400 
Grafikkarte: im moment IGPU vielleicht wenn ich sie finde HD 7570 1GB
CPU-Kühler: Boxed kühler
HDD: 2x 500gb im raid 1
Mainboard: OEM schrottboard mit sockel 775
Netzteil: 300 Watt Oem Netzteil
RAM: 2gb ddr2
Gehäuse: HP Oem gehäuse
Monitor: Plasma TV mit 32 zoll full hd von 2008
Maus: Razer Abyssus
Tastatur: Logitech g510

Wunsch Hardware

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


----------



## risco (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Leute!
Ihr hab da ne, echt Tolle Aktion ins Leben gerufen.
Hier ist Sie also, meine Bewerbung für euren PIMP my PC 2016! 
Ich möchte schon seit längerer Zeit meinen PC aufrüsten. Leider bin ich einfach nicht mehr "Uptodate" was Hardware mässig so Aktuell ist.
Und das ist ja auch immer so eine Sache mit dem Geld... Ich möchte möglichst lange den Rechner Benutzen ohne bald wieder  mir den Kopf Zerbrechn zu müssen ob der Rechner die Kommenden Spiele (Star Citizen zbsp.) Packt. Gerne Baue ich die Komponenten auch Selber ein! Ich habe Freude daran am PC herum zu Arbeiten.

Jedenfalls Sieht mein PC im moment so aus:

CPU:                         Intel i5 2500k
Mainboard:           Asus P8P67 PRO
Ram Speicher:     DDR3 G.Skill PC3-10700
Grafikkarte:          MSI Nvidia GTX 770
Festplatten:          Sandisk 250GB SSD / 1TB Samsung HDD
Netzteil:                 Coolermaster 700W (Glaube ich)
Tastatur:                 Speedlink PS2 irgendwas^^
Maus:                       ASUS ROG Gladius
CPU Lüfter:           Scythe Katana
Gehäuse:                Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie es heisst. Aber ich habe einen 
Monitor:                 BenQ GL2450
OS:                             Windows 10 Pro


Mein Wunsch Upgrade wäre:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Es wäre Toll wenn ihr mir diesen Wunsch erfüllen könnt.
In diesem Sinne!

Please PCGH.de Pimp my PC!
Liebe Grüße
Rico


----------



## Innos91 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGHler ich machs kurz und Schmerzlos.


Momentane Konfig:

CPU: i5 3570K@4.5Ghz
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980 ACX2.0 Superclocked
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
SSD: Samsung 830 256Gb
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Z
Netzteil: Cougar G800 (mit Bequiet SilentWing 140mm Lüfter)
Gehäuse: LianLi A70FB (Alle Lüfter Silentwing 120mm)
Ansonsten wie auf Bild zu sehen alles Wassergekühlt


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Chicago (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal die erstellte Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)

und nun das verbaute Zeugs:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Speicher: 8GB DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte: Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample 512MB GDDR3
Netzteil: AC Fusion 550R
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Monitor: BlueH H224W @ 1650x1080


Mfg Chicago


----------



## onlygaming (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH Team, da mein Rechner auch schon einiges auf dem Buckel hat, würde sich ein Update sehr gut anbieten und dies würde ich sehr dankend annehmen 
Mein Aktuelles System: 
Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,2Ghz
AsRock Z77 Extreme 3
Asus GTX  660 OC Edition
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 600W 
1TB HDD, 128GB SSD

Meine Gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen die Teilnehmen viel Glück 
Mein PC wird natürlich auch bald sauber gemacht, so als "Weihnachtsgeschenk" für ihn


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

zocke zur Zeit auf einen Acer-Laptop, will mir aber unbedingt einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und wäre euch, PCGH, dankbar falls ihr mir die folgende Konfig spendiert 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück!

P.s.: Bilder schicke ich euch dann vom fertigen System


----------



## Zombiy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Meine derzeitige Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
CPU: Intel i5 4460 3.20 Ghz
RAM: Kingston Hyper X Fury DDR3 1600(weiß)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 630Watt
GPU: 2x Msi geForce gtx 960 OC 2GB ('Im SLI Betrieb'(Erklärung folgt unten..))
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock 150W TDP (120mm)
Gehäuselüfter: 3x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW 1 (120mm)
SSD für Betriebssystem: SanDisk SSD ReadyCache 32 GB
SATA für Spiele etc: Toshiba DT01ACA050 500GB 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rex 8 Economy Edition

So, klingt alles ganz nett was da drin ist (außer vielleicht die SATA und die SSD), allerdings war dies mein erster und letzter Versuch einen PC zusammenzustellen... Ich hab mir vor fast genau einem Jahr nach und nach die Komponenten zusammengesucht und meinen PC zusammengebaut mit dem einzigen Fehler das ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung vom PC zusammenstellen habe. Der PC an sich ist eigentlich in Ordnung wenn man nur Casual-Spiele spielt, doch sollte es an höhere AAA Titel gehen, dann siehts duster aus. Ich weiß nicht ob es einfach ein optimierungsproblem der einzelnen Komponenten ist oder ob ich einfach zu stummsinnig irgendwelche 'guten' Komponenten verbaut habe.
Wie oben kurz angeschnitten bei meinen GPU's verwende ich eigentlich 2 Monitore und hab mich für den SLI Mode der beiden 960'er entschieden. Aber wiedererwartens funktioniert er nicht richtig, oder ich bekomme einen Blackscreen (nicht immer aber immer häufiger). Kommen wir zum 2. großen Problem meines Meisterwerkes: Kabelmanagement (Bilder folgen).. Ich habe den Begriff nicht grade erfunden, obwohl ich mir größte Mühe gegeben habe. Alles fliegt kreuz und quer durcheinander oder hängt irgendwo rum. Mit einem besseren Gehäuse wäre das bestimmt weniger schwer. Apropos Gehäuse, nachdem ich so ziehmlich alle Komponenten hatte wollte ich ein Sparfuchs sein und hab mir ein günstiges Gehäuse bestellt (hauptsache LED Lüfter). Mit der Zeit fängt es aber an zu rappeln (Seitenbleche sind nicht Gedämmt) und die Bohrungen der Lüfter sind nicht 100% passgenau. Das Mainboard welches ich verbaut habe ist eigentlich top, bloß für den SLI Betrieb nicht grade geeignet (nur ein 16x PCI slot), weswegen ich mich für ein single GPU System entschieden habe. 
Lange rede Kurzer Sinn, ich brauche eigentlich fast alles neu damit das System wieder gut läuft und ich es für meinen Alltag gut nutzen kann..!

Folgende Komponenten wären ein Traum:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

MfG
Kevin


----------



## qatti (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.
Momentan verbaut in meinem Rechner sind diese Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4460
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B (japp, ich wollte es leise haben und erreicht wurde das auch)
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G
PSU: Seasonic S12G 450 Watt
RAM: 16 GB HyperX Fury 1866MHz
Mainboard: Asus H97-Pro Gaming So.1150
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 Weiß
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: eine 250GB HDD aus einem anderen Computer
Monitor: Acer H224H
Tastatur: Roccat Isku (jedoch ist das Backlight kaputt welches die Nutzung leicht erschwert)
Maus: Roccat Lua
Headset/Kopfhörer: Logitech G430

Herbst letzen Jahres gekauft als Mittelklasse PC, allerdings fehlt mir jetzt schon für AAA Titel die Puste. Die Tastatur is halb heile und der Bildschirm auch nicht mehr der neuste, drum mach ich mal mit.  Mit dem Gehäuse bin ich jedoch super zufrieden  .

Wünschen würde ich mir folgendes:


  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)


Der Bildschrim und die Grafikkarte sowie eine (funktionierende) Tastatur sind hier meine Hauptentscheidungsgründe gewesen. Das Netzteil hab ich mal mit reingeschmissen da ich bezweifele das 500 W für eine 1070 + vielleich OC ausreichen würde.  Auf dem 1150 Sockel gibts ja noch den i7-4790(k), drum ist im CPU-Segment bei mir noch hoffnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbsturzPunk (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum aufrüsten?

Gute Frage, denn eigentlich bietet mein System schon ein gutes Plus an Leistung, verglichen mit den Systemen aus meinem Umfeld. ABER ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Grafikkarte, welche das Herzstück eines jeden Gaming-PCs bildet, leider ein Fehlkauf war. Denn die R9 390 hat einen Strombedarf von über 250W, was sich eher mit einem "Heizsystem" als einem "effizienten Gaming-PC" vergleichen lässt! Die GTX 1080 ist mit <180W angegeben, was einer Effizienzsteigerung von 30% nur bei der Grafikkarte verspricht!

Na und?

Ich bin (mittlerweile) Student, ich studiere "Umweltgerechte Gebäudesystemtechnik" an der FH Westküste in Heide (für die, die nicht wissen wo das ist: zum Arsch der Welt ist es nicht mehr weit von hier!). Wie der Name des Studiengangs schon erahnen lässt, werde ich quasi dazu ausgebildet effizient zu denken und zu handeln und da passt eine Grafikkarte, welche ein 650W Netzteil grillt, einfach nicht ins Konzept. Das ist eine Doppelmoral, die mir eigentlich schon peinlich ist.

Und wo ist nun das Problem, dass ich an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen muss und mir nicht einfach eine effizientere Grafikkarte kaufe?

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin Student. Hallo? Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?  Ich bin daran gewöhnt, ein Leben zu führen, das im Alltag mehr einem Überleben gleicht. Geld fürs Fitnessstudio spare ich, indem ich mein Motorrad mit leerem Tank wieder nach Hause schiebe. Da ist leider kein Geld für jeglichen Luxus, der über ein kühles Bier am Abend hinaus geht. Deswegen nehme ich an diesem Aufrüst-Gewinnspiel teil, in der Hoffnung mein Bedürfnis nach Effizienz befriedigen zu können. 
(und wer denkt, ein Motorrad wäre Luxus, möge bitte mangels Auto bei Schneeregen zu zweit 50km damit nach Hause fahren!)

Und wofür der Monitor?

Zugegeben, ich habe einen Monitor (Ach, echt?). Der hat bald 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel, tut seinen Job relativ Effizient und absolut zuverlässig. ABER die 7 Jahre haben spuren hinterlassen. Wer selber gerne auf LAN-Partys geht, dem ist bewusst wie sehr so ein Monitor darunter leidet. 
Hinzu kommt, dass der gewählte 28" Monitor verglichen mit der Auflösung und Größe mehr als 50% Effizienzsteigerung bietet: 4-Fache Auflösung vom jetzigen Monitor, bei 6" mehr Bildschirmdiagonale und etwas weniger als der doppelten Leistungsaufnahme. Find ich gut und die hohe Auflösung würde das Arbeiten für die Uni extrem erleichtern! Dann wäre endlich Platz auf dem Desktop! 

"Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler"

Nö. Brauche ich nicht. Mein Netzteil und mein CPU-Kühler entsprechen absolut meinen Anforderungen, hier neue Produkte zu wählen widerspräche meinem Effizienzdenken. Ich hoffe, das geht in Ordnung. 

So, ich hoffe mir mit meiner Beschreibung der Umstände aus denen ich gerne mein gewähltes Bundle gewinnen möchte gewisse Gewinnchancen erarbeitet zu haben und wünsche dennoch allen von euch viel Glück! Möge die beste Begründung gewinnen! 


Aktuelles System, ihr Name lautet übrigens Marianne:

Grafikkarte: AMD Saphhire R9 390
Prozessor: AMD FX 6350
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn
Mainboard: AS Rock 970 Extreme 3
Netzteil: Cooler Master 700W
Festplatte: 128GB SSD Samsung EVO 940 ; WD 1TB
Monitor: Wortmann Terra 22" 1080p

Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## benTi1985 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core-i5 3570k @4GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4
GraKa: Gigabyte Windfoce 3x (Radeon HD7950)
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Kühlung: Corsair Hydro H110
Gehäuse: Corsair Air540 White
Netzteil: beQuiet! StraightPower E9 480Watt
Festplatte: 1x Samsung 850 Evo 250GB (System), 1x Samsung 850 Pro 128GB, 1x Western Digital Black 1TB
Monitor: 2x Dell U2412M @ 1920x1080 (16:10)

Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## lhnews (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebe PCGH,

das ist quasi ein tolles "Weihnachtsgeschenk", welches ihr schon im Oktober von der Leine lasst.
Für die kommenden kalten und dunklen Tage ist ein Upgrade genau das richtige.
Folgende Komponenten stehen deswegen auf meiner Liste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bestehendes System:

Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 750ti
CPU: Core i-3 4330
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1600
Festplatte: Crucial 256 GB SSD/WD 1,5TB HDD
Mainboard: AsRock B75M-ITX
Netzteil: Seasonic 360 Watt
Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster B2430

Warum meine Auswahl der Komponenten so ausfällt?
Die GTX 1070 ist für meine aktuellen Spiele (The Wither3, GTA5 etc) vollkommen ausreichen und hat genügend Puffer für das Jahr 2017/18.
Im Moment macht das jetzige Setup nur bedingt Spaß, da meist nur ninimale Details möglich sind (mit regelmässigem Ruckeln).
Der Prozessor ist bei mir seit langem ein Thema, um auf einen i5 aufgerüsten zu werden (deswegen auch der Pure Rock Slim. Das Netzteil muss sowieso getauscht werden, da mein aktuelles nur 1x6 Pin hat. Fokus liegt daher auf neuer Grafikkarte, neuem Monitor und einem funktional gutem Gehäuse mit Fenster.

An dieser Stelle drücke ich allen Teilnehmern, insbesondere mir, ganz fest die Daumen und möchte mich vorab für diese wunderbare Aktion bedanken.
Schön das es wieder so einen Pimp-Aktion gibt. Danke!!


----------



## Murdolog (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Wunsch Upgrade würde so ausfallen: 


MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G - 35 Punkte 
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte
 ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga - 10 Punkte 
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 - 21 Punkte

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vieleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück und gehöre zu den glücklichen Gewinnern,
auch allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich ebenso viel Glück


----------



## byTrucidio (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
dann fordere ich mal mein Glück heraus 

Main aktuelles rig schafft meine Anforderungen noch irwie aber nicht mehr lange wie es aussieht deshalb kann ein Upgrade nicht schaden .
Hab aktuell das hier drinne:

Intel Xeon E3-1231-v3
AsRock H97 Pro4
2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
EKL Ben Nevis
Asus  AMD R9-280
1TB von Seagate
BeQuiet System Power 7 600W
Und alles verpackt im Nanoxia Deep Silence 3

Das ist mein Wunschzettel:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusammenbauen würde ich den selber 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## GAMango (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2016" bewerben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neuen Wunschkomponenten wären:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)






Mein aktueller PC beinhaltet:
CPU: Core i7-5820K @ 4500MHz @ 1,26V
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboeard: Asus X99-A Sockel 2011-3
RAM: HyperX Fury Schwarz 16GB (4x 4096MB) DDR4-2400
Grafik: Asus GTX 970 Strix OC
Monitor: Samsung SyncMasterP2450
SSD: Samsung EVO 250GB 
Datengrab: WDC WD40EZRX-00SPEB0
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Window
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W

Da ich bereits ein gutes Netzeil und CPU-Kühler verbaut habe, habe ich diese Komponenten gezielt ausgelassen. Mit den neuen Komponenten (GTX 1080 und Monitor) könnte ich endlich wieder die Auflösung nach oben fahren . Ansonsten bin ich mit den restlichen Komponenten noch soweit zufrieden.
Wenn ich einer der glücklichen werden sollte, bitte die Komponenten an mich versenden. Denke ich bin erfahren genug, um die Sachen selbst einzubauen.


----------



## dermodo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Oh Gott, das kommt gerade recht, da meine Grafikkarte von Premiere Pro nicht mehr unterstützt wird und das rendern eine Qual ist ^^


System:
CPU:AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU-Lüfter:Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 870
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-10667U
Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-10667U
Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 2GB PC3-10667U
Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 2GB PC3-10667U
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Monitor: Dell Ultrasharp 2711

Wunschsystem:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

____________________________________________

Nettes spiel mit der Priorität.
Da liegt mein Fokus ganz klar auf der Grafikkarte.

Den CPU-Lüfter spende ich der Kaffeekasse *g*

Ich würde gerne die Sachen selber einbauen... schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## Steke (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Redaktion,

vielen dank für das Gewinnspiel. 

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 AC SC
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
RAM: HyperX Fury
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H110i GT
Lüfter-Set: Mischmasch auf Corsair und Alpenföhn.
Bundles:Corsair K70 RGB und Logitech G502 RGB
Monitor: LG 29um65 w

Da war es eigentlich schon.

Meine Wunsch Upgrade Hardware wäre diese:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mal schauen ob es was wird.


----------



## Nico_LaBras (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
nach reichlicher Überlegung habe ich nun meine persönlich beste Kombination gefunden.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Momentan besteht mein PC aus diesen Komponenten:

CPU: AMD FX-4300
Mainboard: MSI 990FXA-GD65
RAM: HyperX KHX18C10AT/16K
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 950
Netzteil: be qiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: [2x] Samsung HD103UJ
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932


Anmerkung: Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und hab es ist mein erster PC den ich je zusammengestellt/gebaut habe. Also bitte nicht über Amateurarbeit wundern (vorallem das Kabelmanagment hinter den Kulissen) 
                           Auch wenn ich vermute, dass nicht viele Leute meinen Kommentar lesen werden bitte ich dennoch um Feedback soweit möglich


----------



## Sephiroth0ger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Hardware Team

An sich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Pc  da ich hauptberuflich  ( Landwirt mach ich nur aus spass XD )  Warcraft 3 spiele    aber auch andere Spiele  und da kommt der Hacken !!!  In der Grafik hapert es etwas  Spiele wie BlackDesert  The Crew  Gta5 usw 
lassen sich leider nicht schön spielen .  Ganz besonders ärgerlich finde ich es bei BlackDesert da ist wirklich die Grenze erreicht   spielbar wird es leider nur durch  Afterburner  wovon ich gerne ablasse  da die Angst  vor schaden mir doch zu groß ist und ich  seit Release leider nur auf ca, 20 Stunden Spielzeit komme und ich durch aus etwas mehr Zeit investieren würde ! XD 

Die Tatsache das ich mir erst vor kurzen eine MadCatz RAT 7 Maus und MadCatz STRIKE 7 Tastatur gekauft habe  benötige ich keine neuen 
In sachen Monitor benötige ich auch kein Update  !             Ich spiele auf nen 60  ZollTV XD
Lüfter mäßig bin ich meiner Meinung auch gut aufgestellt 
Evtl besteht die Möglichkeit  die Punkte in das   Mainboard zu   stecken   ist das nicht der Fall  so lasse ich von den 3 Teilen ab     ( für den Fall der Fälle  das ich einer der 4 Glücklichen Gewinner bin  könnte man ja die Rest Punkte  an einen 5 verlosen  /wenn die andern 3 auch  zu derartigen Ergebnis kommen !

Den umbau würde ich dann gerne von innen machen lassen !  Evtl haben sie  noch Verbesserungsvorschläge was meine Auswahl betrift 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  an das Team  und der Zocker Gemeinde 

E-Mail     Davidknabe@gmx.de

Derzeitiges System 

 Betriebssystem       =Win7 PRO
Systemmodull           = GIGABYTE Z68X-UD4
Prozessor                    =i/ 2700K 3,50GHz 4Kern
Festplatte(n)              =Hitachi HDS5C3015ALA635
                                            Corsair Force 3 SSD
Grafikkarte                 =Zotac GTX570
Netzteil                         =ENERGON EPS-750W CM
Arbeitsspiecher        = CORSAIR 16 Gb 4x4
Gehäuse                       =Thermaltake lvl 10 GT Snow Edition 



Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G                                                          (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:  Dark Rock Pro 3                                                                                    (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:      Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)                            (1 Punkte)         x
Bundles:           ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga                                    (10 Punkte)      x
Monitor:           iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1                                                   (17 Punkte)     x



(Pc steht auch immer schön an der Heizung  damit ihn nicht kalt wird XD haha )


----------



## Starcook (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na dann möchte ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen. 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das „Pimp my PC 2016“-Gewinnspiel. 

Aktuell habe ich folgendes Setup:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Phenom M 
Mainboard: Asus H87M-Plus
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790k@1,16V
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
Arbeitspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 16 GB DDR3-1600 
Festplatte: 1TB Samsung 850 Evo 
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM

An sich nicht verkehrt, wenn da nicht das große ABER wäre. Mein PC war ursprünglich ein HTPC im Wohnzimmer, weswegen ein kleines, dezentes Gehäuse nötig war. Nachteil hierbei ist die enorme Wärmeentwicklung und damit verbunden die Lautstärke, gerade durch die 980ti. Vor allem im Spielbetrieb ist das teilweise eine Geräuschkulisse, die für einen Silence-Liebhaber nicht mehr feierlich ist.  Eine 1080 wäre da eine sehr große Hilfe, da diese bekanntlich deutlich kühle und leiser bleibt. Ein größeres Gehäuse wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative, allerdings habe ich meinen Zwerg enorm liebgewonnen und möchte ihn so lang wie möglich in Dienst gestellt lassen. 

Der Rechner befindet sich zwar nun im Arbeitszimmer, ist aber dennoch dank Durchbruch der Wand via HDMI mit meinem TV verbunden. Gezockt wird also immer noch fleißig im Wohnzimmer. Das ROCCAT-Bundle, ganz besonders dank dem ROCCAT Sova, wäre also ebenfalls perfekt für mein System. Der Monitor wäre dann das Sahnehäubchen. 

Auf Grund dessen favorisiere ich folgende Konfiguration:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*_(Falls Netzteil und CPU-Kühler bzw. Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse zwingen nötig sind, dann folgende Zusammenstellung:

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig))

Dickes Lob an das PCGH-Team für dieses geile Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## palledes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

"Pimp my PC 2016" ist wieder einmal eine super Aktion von euch, die mit dem Punktesystem auch sehr gut umgesetzt wurde. Ein dickes Lob schon einmal dafür!

Mein Wunsch Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Matercase Maker 5
Prozessor: Intel Core I7-3770 (3,4 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Asus P8H77-M Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3, 1600 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX650-DC-1GD5
SSD: SanDisk SSD 120 GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop ST2000DM001 HDD 2 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM, 700 Watt

Aber warum habe ich mich nun genau für diese Punkteverteilung entschieden?

Grafikkarte anstelle von Mainboard:

Zwar wäre es schon nett gewesen auf eine aktuellere Z170A-Plattform mit DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher und einen leistungsstärkeren Prozessor umzusteigen. Aber da mein aktueller Prozessor (i7-3770) für alle aktuellen Spiele noch vollkommen ausreich, habe ich mich bewusst gegen die Wahl eines neuen Mainboards entschieden. 
Der "Flaschenhals" in meinem System ist eher die Grafikkarte. Meine alte ASUS GTX 650 mit gerade einmal 1 GB VRAM reicht einfach nicht mehr aus, um aktuelle Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Rise of the Tomb Raider auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen. Natürlich könnte ich die Grafikeinstellungen auch verringern. Aber hier muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich doch schon gerne die volle Grafikpracht in den Spielen genieße, auch wenn darunter die FPS-Zahlen leiden.  
Deshalb fiel meine Wahl auf die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G. Dieses "Monster" von Grafikkarte wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger meiner alten Karte und würde es mir auch ermöglichen, Spiele auf einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD zu genießen. 
Nachdem ich mir erst vor Kurzem den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 gekauft habe, ist zumindest die Geräuschentwicklung des CPU-Kühlers leiser geworden. Ich wäre sehr angetan wenn die Grafikkarte nachziehen würde.  Denn während die ASUS GTX 650 schon im Idle-Betrieb oder beim Surfen relativ laut wird, drehen sich die Lüfter der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G bei dieser geringer Auslastung nicht einmal, was natürlich der Geräuschentwicklung  sehr zugute kommt.

CPU-Kühler anstelle von Netzteil:

Auf meinem Intel Core i7-3770 sitzt (wie bereits erwähnt) der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3. Dieser hält meinen Prozessor sehr kühl und ist kaum zu hören. Deshalb habe ich meine Punkte in der Rubrik CPU-Kühler auch auf den "schlechtesten" Kühler gesetzt. Die Punkte auf ein neues Netzteil zu setzen kam für mich nicht in Frage. Beim Kauf meines be quiet! Straight Power 10 habe ich extra die 700 Watt Variante gewählt, um genügend Leistungsreserven für spätere Upgrades zu haben. Das Netzteil sollte deshalb völlig ausreichen, um die  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G mit Strom zu versorgen.

Lüfter-Set anstelle von Gehäuse:

Leistungsstark und leise, wie mein CPU-Kühler - dass sollen meine zukünftigen Gehäuselüfter auch sein, weshalb ich mich für die neuen be quiet! Silent Wings 3 entschieden habe. Mein Cooler Master Mastercase Maker 5 reicht mir zur Zeit noch vollkommen aus. Deshalb wollte ich es nicht gegen ein neues Gehäuse von be quiet! tauschen. Aber leider sind in meinem Gehäuse noch die Standard 140 mm Gehäuselüfter von Cooler Master verbaut. Diese sind mir aber einfach zu laut und lassen sich auch nicht so gut wie die PWM-Lüfter steuern. 

Roccat Bundle:

Die Maus, das Mauspad, die Tastatur und das Headset aus dem Hause Roccat würden mein Peripherie-Setup optimal ergänzen. Mit dem Headset könnte ich endlich vernünftig mit meinen Freunden zusammenspielen, die Tastatur würde meine klapprige Tastatur ersetzen und das Mauspad sowie die Maus wären ebenfalls perfekt zum Zocken geeignet.

Monitor von iiyama:

Mit dem 27" Monitor von iiyama könnte ich endlich auf einen höhenverstellbaren Monitor zurückgreifen, welcher eine perfekte Ergänzung zu meinen aktuellen 24" Monitor von Asus wäre. Außerdem würde sich dieser Monitor mit seiner Größe von 27", seiner Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz und seiner Reaktionszeit von 1 ms sehr gut mit der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G ergänzen und ein perfektes Gesamtbild abgeben.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der vier auserwählten der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2016" wäre und ich meiner in die Jahre gekommenen Hardware einmal ein Upgrade schenken könnte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Palledes


----------



## Fischi23 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Traum Set-Up um einfach mal 4k zu rocken.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles Set-UP

GraKa GTX 970
Mainboard Asus Z170-A
16 GB DDR4 RAM
630 Watt Netzteil
i5 6600K 
256 GB SSD
1 TB HDD
Brocken 2


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler





Verbaut wird natürlich selbst! 

Derzeit verbaute Komponenten:
FX 8350
R9 290
2x8GB DDR3 1866
Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
256 GB Plextor SSD M5 Pro
Diverse HDDs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GTX 1080 würde sich hier sofort heimisch fühlen.  und ins Farbkonzept passt Sie auch noch!   
Ansonsten, dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Doppelt,sorry!


----------



## Rayken (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück...
Vorweg, Danke PCGH für die tolle Aktion!

Meine Auswahl:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> ...




Derzeit verbaute Hardware:

Motherboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme 4+
CPU: i7-6700k
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: 2x 16GB DDR4 GeiL Dragon Dual Channel Kit  [GWB432GB2400C14DC]
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 670 Direct CU II
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster TA550
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550 Watt
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 PCGH Edition
Gehäuse Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm


Das System ist ein halbes Jahr alt, leider hat das Budget 
nicht mehr für eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor gereicht. 

Hauptaugenmerk bei der Auswahl war daher die Grafikkarte und der Monitor. 
Alles andere wurde drumherum ausgewählt bzw. war ja Pflichtauswahl.

Der CPU Kühler sowie das ausgewählte Gehäuselüfterset wären 
für meinen Bruder, da diese Komponenten aktuell bei mir besser sind.


Die Installation möchte ich gerne selbst vornehmen, da ich ungern den Rechner
verschicken möchte.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus,
würde mich sehr über ne Aufrüstung meiner alten mühle freuen!

Aktuell:

I5 750
Asus p7p55d-e
Pure power l7 530w
Saphire Radeon Hd4650  passiv 1gb
8gb no name Ram
Blecheimer Gehäuse
Adata 120gb
Festplatten
Bluray Laufwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss RubySoho


----------



## Hackbellchen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Intel i7-5500U
Nvidia GTX 930M
8 GB RAM
HDD: Tishiba 1TB
Tastatur: Lioncast LK20
Maus: Logitech G402

Gehäuse und Monitor sind nicht vorhanden, da ich ein Notebook benutze.

Deshalb würde es mit dem Bild der neuen eingebauten Komponenten schwierig werden.

Ich mache hier mit, weil ich vorhabe mir demnächst einen PC zu bauen.

Meine Komponentenauswahl ist so zustande gekommen:

Die 1070 ist sehr gut in der Preis/Leistung.
Ein Gehäuse brauche ich halt um den PC überhaupt bauen zu können.
Netzteil war relativ egal welches, da ich die 700W gar nicht erreichen würde.

Die Teile würde ich dann halt gerne nach hause bekommen. Ihr hättet ja eh noch nichts um eis irgendwo einzubauen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Marvin


----------



## marwin68 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ja, die Kiste könnte mal wieder eine Auffrischung gebrauchen. Beim Blendern geht ihr manchmal schon die Puste aus

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller Knecht: 
Betriebssystem:   Windows 7 Pro
 Motherboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3
Prozessor:               Intel i7-2500 und OEM lüfter
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX570 Phantom
                                                                    Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 4GB DDR3 GSkill F3-12800CL9
                                                                    Festplatten:            Samsung 830 SSD 128GB und 1xSATA 1000GB von Western Digital
                                                                    Netzteil:                   be quit Pure Power L8 CM
Gehäuse: Chieftec MA-01WD-D blau
Maus: Logitech M500
Tastatur: Microsoft X4
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebaut wird natürlich selbst 

Danke für das nette Gewinnspiel und viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## pattip88 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein größter Wunsch wäre es, endlich auf 4k Gaming umzusteigen und die hierfür ausgesuchten Komponenten, wären hierfür natürlich top geeignet. Außerdem würde der neue Kühler von be quiet den Airflow perfektionieren.

Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G - 23 Punkte 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 - 4 Punkte 
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga - 19 Punkte 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 - 21 Punkte 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC beinhaltet:
CPU: Core i5-2500K @ 4500MHz @ 1,32V
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Xtreme Freezer Rev. 2
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
RAM: Corsair 16GB (4x 4096MB) DDR3-1600
Grafik: Sapphire r9 290 Vapor X 4GB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMasterP2450
Datengrab: WD WD20EZRX // 2 TB & Hitachi 500 GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540 
Netzteil: Corsair RM650i

Verbaut wird natürlich selbst!


----------



## th_fn_styles (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde mich wie folgt entscheiden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vorhandene Kompoenenten:

Mainboard: AsRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
CPU: AMD FX-8320 @4.4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
RAM: GEIL DDR3-1600 (2x 8 GB)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 Windforce 3X @1000/1500MHz
Laufwerke Windows: Crucial MX100 SSD 512GB & Seagate SSHD 2TB
Laufwerke Manjaro: Seagate SSHD 500GB + Seagate HDD 1TB
Opt. Laufwerk: LG BD-RW
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Esssence ST
Boxen: Creative Gigaworks T20 II
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO (250 Ohm)
Headset: Speedlink Medusa NX (USB)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM (580 W)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 (mit einem 140mm- und zwei 120mm-Nanoxia-Lüftern)
Tastatur: MODit mech. Keyboard
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Mauspad: Razer eXactMat
Gamepad: Steam Controller
Monitore: LG Flatron W2442PA & Samsung Samtron 51S

Bei sysProfile (siehe Signatur) kann das auch en détail angeschaut werden. 

Warum das Ganze? Die Grafikkarte verrichtet seit knapp vier Jahren ihren Dienst bei mir. So langsam stößt sie allerdings trotz Übertaktung an ihre Grenzen, v.a. die inzwischen "nur" noch 3GB Arbeitsspeicher machen sich bei aktuellen Spielen limitierend bemerkbar; Downsampling ist nur bei älteren Titeln möglich. Der Hauptmonitor ist seit 2008 im Einsatz und die Helligkeit lässt inzwischen zu wünschen übrig. Eine GTX1080 gepaart mit einem WHQD-Monitor würden hier ganz neue Möglichkeiten und ein völlig neues Spielgefühl ermöglichen.
CPU- und Gehäuse-Lüfter wären prophylaktische Wechsel. Gerade der TrueSpirit ist bereits länger im Einsatz als die CPU und ich komme dank zweier Katzen und Parkettfußboden mit dem Reinigen kaum hinterher. Das Headset für Multiplayergefechte hat ebenfalls schon viele Jahre hinter sich und etliche "Schlachten" überstehen müssen. Das Mauspad spielt nicht so richtig mit der Kone zusammen; die "Speed"-Seite ist quasi unbenutzbar. Die Tastatur war eher ein Verlegenheitskauf, als sich meine geliebte G15 vor einigen Monaten verabschiedet hat und ich mal eine mechanische Tasttaur probieren wollte. Ihr merkt schon, die meisten Komponenten sind bereits älter. Als zweifacher Familienvater sind die Prämissen fürs Geldausgeben mittlerweile meist anders gesetzt 

PS: Den Austausch der Komponenten würde ich selbst durchführen.

Nachfolgend je ein Bild des Innenlebens und des Platzes an sich, da ich auch einiges an Peripherie tauschen würde.


----------



## Wolfen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, liebe Community,

seit einiger Zeit überlege ich mir schon meinen PC mal wieder aufzurüsten,
vielleicht ist es ja bald schon soweit.

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt konfiguriert:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
CPU: Intel Xeon 1230 V2
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7950 boost 3GB
RAM: 2x4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 450W Bronze+
HDD: Western Digital caviar green 1 TB
SSD: 128 GB Crucial MX100
Soundkarte: Asus DX 7.1 Soundkarte
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower weiß
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 22" FHD
Tastatur: Roccat Ryos MK Pro
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD

Folgende Hardware würde ich mir für ein Upgrade aussuchen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)

Meine HD 7950 Boost ist schon ein paar Tage alt und hat auch nur einen Funktionierenden Lüfter.
Der andere Lüfter hat vor wenigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben. 
Seitdem ist meine Grafikkarte beim Spielen sehr laut, da sich der eine Lüfter nun logischerweise schneller drehen muss.
Das Upgrade auf die GTX 1070 wäre sehr deutlich zu spüren und würde mir wieder ein ruhiges und flüssiges Spielerlebnis ermöglichen.
Auch mein alter FHD 22" Monitor ist schon lange nicht mehr stand der Dinge.
Der 28" große Iiyama mit einer 4K Auflösung wäre ein stattliches Upgrade und würde mir sicher viel Freude bereiten.
Dann könnte ich meinen alten Monitor als zweiten neben dran stellen, zwei Monitore möchte ich sowieso endlich mal haben.
Der CPU-Kühler von be quiet! würde meinen alten Kühler wunderbar ablösen.
Der alte Kühler hat mir zwar gute Dienste geleistet, aber der Lüfter ist auch schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und läuft nicht mehr sonderlich ruhig.
Außerdem komm ich dann mal zum wechseln der Wärmeleitpaste, das ist sowieso mal fällig.
Die drei Gehäuselüfter von be quiet! würden meine drei NZXT Lüfter ersetzen, diese waren von vornherein nicht gerade überzeugend.
Das Roccat Renga wäre ein schönes Upgrade für meine Handy Kopfhörer... . 
Mir ist vor Monaten mein Headset kaputt gegangen und ich war seitdem zu geizig ein neues zu kaufen (meistens spiele ich aber sowieso über die Anlage).
Ich besitze schon eine, noch wunderbar funktionierende, Roccat Ryos MK Pro, weshalb ich mich für das Bundle mit der Sova entschieden habe.
Würde mal gerne testen wie es so ist, mit der Roccat Sova auf der Couch zu spielen.
Bleibt nun noch die Roccat Renga. Die würde auch wunderbar meine Roccat Kone XTD ersetzen, da diese leider keine Änderungen mehr über den Treiber annimmt.
Meine Maustasten kann ich also nicht mehr mit Makros belegen, was ich eigentlich immer sehr gerne benutzt habe.
Außerdem gibt das Mausrad auch langsam den Geist auf, was auch ziemlich störend ist.

Ich würde mich total freuen, wenn ich bei Pimp my PC ausgewählt werde und wünsche auch anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Falls ich das Glück habe und von euch ausgewählt werden sollte, 
würde ich natürlich reichlich Bilder und Videos vom Upgrade machen und euch zukommen lassen.
Vielen Dank an PCGH und Sponsoren für diese Aktion.


----------



## S754 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

& wieder mal sind nicht-Deutsche ausgeschlossen. 


> 2.2 Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben ...


----------



## Donner123 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!
Ich wollte bald meinen PC aufrüsten oder gar komplett neu machen, und da kommt mir eure geile Aktion grade richtig, da mir für meine Pläne noch etwas das Geld fehlt 

Mein aktueller PC:
Intel Core i5 4690
Nvidia GTX 970
Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Mainboard
2 Samsung SSDs (1 TB + 250 GB)
8 GB RAM DDR3
be quiet silent Base 600
be quiet Pure Power L8 530 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Pimp my PC Wunschliste:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein Plan für den neuen PC: Wasserkühlung, Skylake oder Kaby Lake i7 und eine GTX 1080TI (wenn sie denn endlich mal raus kommt). Das Mainboard habe ich gewählt, da ich das schwarze Carbon Design sehr schön finde und da ich sowieso die GTX 1080TI kaufen möchte, bringt es mir ja jetzt nichts, eine Grafikkarte auszuwählen. Außerdem würde es mir endlich die Entscheidung abnehmen, welches Mainboard ich kaufen soll.
Mein Netzteil ist eigendlich noch gut und wäre auch für die Zukunft noch okay, da ich aber auf Wasserkühlung setzen möchte in Zukunft, kann ich mit einem CPU Kühler bald auch nix mehr anfangen. Und mehr Effizienz bei einem Netzteil kann auch nie schaden, deswegen habe ich dieses ausgewählt.
Das Dark Base Pro 900 Orange war von anfang an für meinen PC eingeplant. Das 600er, welches ich aktuell habe, ist zwar auch für eine Wasserkühlung geeignet, aber doch irgendwie etwas zu klein. Seit der ersten Präsentation des Pro 900 stand fest: Muss ich eigendlich haben, auch wenn ich soviel nie für ein Gehäuse ausgeben wollte. Ich finds einfach toll, diese Modulatität, das Design, die QI Ladestation auf dem Deckel feier ich sowieso. Beim vergangenen Gewinnspiel zum Pro 900 hats leider nicht geklappt, viellecht ja jetzt. Es würde mich riesig freuen.
Als Bildschirm nutze ich einen inwischen recht alten Samsung SyncMaster XL2370HD. Ein neuer Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung wäre nach dem PC umbau warscheinlich als nächstes dran gewesen. Auch wenn ich da zugegeben ein kleiner Samsung Fanboy bin, lasse ich mich vom iiyama Bildschirm gerne überzeugen. Die Roccat Skeltr finde ich auch echt klasse, die hätte ich auch gerne. Deswegen habe ich dieses Roccat Bundle gewählt.

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, würde es mich natürlich rieseig freuen. Bilder vom fertigen PC würde ich dann natürlich auch hier im Forum posten.
Vielen Dank PCGH für diese tolle Aktion.

Gruß
Donner123


----------



## Octopoth (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal zur Pimp my PC 2016 Aktion 

Meine derzeit verbaute Hardware:

CPU: Core i7 4790K
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100
MB: ASUS Maximus VII Hero
RAM: 16 GB GSkill RipJaws DDR3-2400
Grafik: MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB+Crucial MX100 512GB
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum 760W
Gehäuse: CM HAF932
Monitor: iiyama PL XB2779QS

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Netzteil und CPU Kühler sind für meine Ansprüche ausreichend  
Eigentlich hapert es nur an der Grafik. Eine GTX 1080 oder eine Titan würden mir schon reichen  


Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
CPU: I7-4770K @3,9ghz
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3
GPU: GTX770
HDD/SSD: Samsung 80Evo(500GB) / Samsung 840Pro(256GB)
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i
Kühlung: Alles mit Wasserkühlung

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgewählte Produkte
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## AMG38 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion PCGH!

*Meine Wunschliste:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein aktuelles System:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-UD2H
Grafikkarte: PowerColor R9 380
RAM: 8GB DDR-II
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Großclockner
Gehäuse: Raidmax Smilodon
Monitor: BenQ GL2450HM


Begründung der Auswahl: 

Auswahl 1, MB vs Graka: Da meine CPU und das Mainboard steinalt sind, hatte ich anfangs zuerst ein Mainboard ausgesucht, allerdings müsste ich dann noch eine CPU und neuen Ram kaufen. Ich weiss, dass mein Unterbau für eine GTX 1070 nicht ausreichend dimensioniert ist, aber zumindest hätte ich schon mal eine zukunftssichere Grafikkarte und könnte mich im Nachhinein noch für ein Upgrade der CPU/MoBo/Ram entscheiden, ansonsten könnte ich mit dem Mainboard alleine erstmal nix anfangen. 

Auswahl 2, PSU vs CPU Kühler: Da ich letztes Jahr ein neues Netzteil kaufen musste, weil mein altes den Geist aufgegeben hat, besitze ich schon ein Straight Power 500 von bQ, allerdings ist mein CPU Kühler steinalt und mein Phenom läuft sehr häufig im Temperaturlimit. Den DarkRock Pro 3 könnte ich sowohl für meinen aktuellen als auch für meine zukünftige Aufrüst-CPU benutzen.

Auswahl 3, Lüfter vs Gehäuse: Hier für mich natürlich ganz klar das Gehäuse, da spricht einfach alles dafür 

Auswahl 4, Bundles: Da fand ich die zweite Option am besten wegen der schönen Sofa-Tastatur. Das wäre für mich definitiv ein Grund den PC öfter ins Wohnzimmer zu tragen.

Auswahl 5, Display: Hier fiel mir ehrlich gesagt die Entscheidung sehr schwer, aber ich denke, dass mir ein 4K Monitor nur im Desktop was bringen wird und ich in Spielen eh nicht die Rohleistung dafür habe bzw. haben werde. Daher finde ich den qHD Monitor für meine Verhältnisse besser geeignet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herolos (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell besteht mein Rechner aus:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
MB: Gigabyte P41T-ES3G
RAM:2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz (TeamGroup Elite)
GPU: AMD Radeon HD6870 1GB(Sapphire Vapor-X)
SSD: HyperX Fury SSD 120GB
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 1TB
CPU-Kühler: LC-Power Cosmo LC-CC-95
PS: LC-Power LC6550G V2.0 (80+)
Monitor: Belinea 21,5 Zoll
Maus: Cyberlink STYX Gaming Maus
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller

Hatte geplant zu Weihnachten aufzurüsten, da kommt eure Aktion meinem Geldbeutel sehr gelegen.
Meine Auswahl ergibt eine super Basis zum geplanten i5-6600K und der AMD Radeon R9 Fury


Kommen wir hier zu meiner Auswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Xeronkh (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, ich möchte mich mit folgendem Upgradepfad bewerben:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist:

Mainboard: Asus B85m-G
CPU: I5-4430 
CPU-Kühler: Boxed-Kühler
GPU: Palit 1070 Super Jetstream
Netzteil: Bequiet L8 500w
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Neos
Monitor: BenQ GL2450

Grund für meine Bewerbung ist, dass die GPU in manchen spielen von den anderen Komponenten limitiert wird, da die 3Ghz der CPU schnell erreicht sind. In vielen Spielen habe ich häufig heftige Framedrops, z.B bei vielen NPC´s oder Openworld. Mit dem OC Mainborad könnte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen um die CPU mit zu erneuern und gleich etwas gescheites zu installieren. 
Auch ist der PC sehr laut, was auch an dem günstigen Gehäuse und dem Boxed-Kühler liegt.
Ich habe Hoffnung, dass wenn die Flaschenhälse erst einmal beseitigt sind, die GPU auch ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann und ich ein leises Spielerlebnis erleben darf.

Natürlich würde ich auch eine kompatible CPU für das Mainboard besorgen und mitschicken 

Schöne Grüße,
Xeronkh


----------



## MorpheusGTX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Halli hallo an das Team von PCGH,

danke für die coole Aktion von euch!


Hier meine Wunsch-Upgrade-Konfiguration  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Desktop Board DH67BLB3 Intel H67
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K (+Original-Kühler)
4x4GB DDR3-1333 Samsung
2TB WD + 250GB SSD
Gainward GTX970
XFX 850W Black Edition
NZXT M59 Tower Pure Black
und dazu als Monitor ein Asus VE248H

Das mit der neuen Hardware noch ein paar weitere Änderungen folgen, dürfte ja wohl klar sein^^ eine GTX 1080 mit einem i7-2600K, dem alten Board und Ram wäre so also ob man in einem Trabi einen Ferrarimotor einbaut 

Und wo für das alles? Natürlich zum Zocken mit vielen Details^^ Spiele wie The Devision, StarCraft II und Battlefield will ich doch in ganzer Grafikpracht genießen!

Ich drücke allen die Daumen und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

MorpheusGTX


----------



## M0sk1t0 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen zusammen. 

Bei der tollen Aktion möchte ich doch glatt auch mal mein Glück versuchen. 

Meine aktuelle HW:
CPU: Intel i5-2500k @4.2GHz
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD6950
RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) G.Skill Sniper 
MoBo: ASUS P8P67
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition
System-SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB
Netzteil: Corsair HX750W
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB
Maus: Logitech G9x Laser auf einem mid-size Roccat Taito 3mm
Gehäuse: Antec P182B mit original Lüftern


Da das System mittlerweile ein wenig betagt ist, würde ich es gerne mit einigen der Komponenten aufpeppeln. Welche das sein sollen erfahrt ihr weiter unten und warum, dass erfahrt ihr jetzt:
Die meisten Komponenten sind für meine aktuellen Gaming-Anforderungen ausreichend. 
Die übertaktete CPU hält dank dem PCGH Mugen zusammen und dem erst vor einem halben Jahr verdoppelten Speicher bisher noch allem Stand. 
Einzig die GPU kommt recht schnell an ihre Grenzen, weshalb ich momentan habe ich bereits eine GTX1070 im Auge habe (dank PCGH 09/2016 die EVGA GTX1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0). 
Weiterhin würde ich mir generell etwas mehr Laufruhe wünschen, da sich die Lüfter in den wärmeren Sommertagen doch immer lauter in den Vordergrund gestellt haben.
Netzteil und Gehäuse würden bleiben (mit ausgetauschten Gehäuselüftern), da mir das schlichte Design, der Aufbau und die gedämmten Gehäusewände immer noch sehr gut gefallen. Das Netzteil hat genug Anschlüsse und Power um auch die potentiell neue Grafikkarte zu versorgen.
Meine übrige Peripherie langt mir auch noch, wobei mir ein höher auflösender Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch gut gefallen würde. Iiyama würde mir als Marke hier erhalten bleiben. 


Meine Punkte würde ich wie folgt verbraten:
neue GraKa: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
neuer Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Peripherie: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt 66 der 67 verfügbaren Punkte verteilt.

Wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich mich zum Dark Base Pro überzeugen lassen, was mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefällt von der Farbgebung, und dafür das Peripherie-Set eintauschen. Aber so sind die Regeln ja nicht. 
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)

Beste Grüße,
M0sk1t0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Da fällt mir auf, dass ich glatt mal wieder ne Dose Druckluft durchs Gehäuse jagen könnte...


----------



## Minekiller030301 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

ich finde eure Aktion „Pimp my PC“ sehr geil. Ich hoffe, ich kann mit meinen neunjährigen PC bei eurer Aktion mitmachen. 
Mein PC ist eine neunjähriger Fertig PC von Terra (Wortmann). Der CPU von meinen PC ist noch ganz akzeptabel. Aber die Kühlung von meiner CPU macht mir Angst. Im Sommer wird meine CPU oft über 100°C heiß und der PC fährt dann immer runter. Das muss nicht sein, deswegen habe ich den CPU Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ausgewählt. Meine Grafikkarte ist lange nicht mehr aktuell, bei älteren Spielen schafft sie gerade so die niedrigsten Einstellungen, deswegen möchte ich sie gegen die hochmoderne Grafikkarte Nvidia MSI Geforde GTX 1080 wechseln. Mit ihr schaffe ich fast alle Spiele auf der Einstellung Ultra. Das Netzteil von fsp group 500W ist in Ordnung, deswegen brauche ich kein neues Netzteil. Da das Terra Gehäuse keine Gehäuselüfter bietet, muss ich die be quiet! Pure Wings 2 Lüfter in meinen PC upgraden. Mein Arbeitsspeicher mit 4GB DDR 2 ist noch in Ordnung für ältere Spiele. Mein anderes PC Equipment ist auch schon neun Jahre alt. Deswegen finde ich das sehr schön, dass ihr auch PC Equipment in dieser Aktion habt. Mein alter Monitor muss auch langsam in Rente gehen und anstelle wäre iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 cool.

Hier sind meine Komponenten meines jetzigen PCs:
-CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
-Mainboard: ASUS Sockel 775
-CPU Kühler: AVC Kühler
-GPU: Nvidia Gainward 8600 GTS 512MB VRAM
-RAM: 4GB DDR2
-Gehäuse: Terra Gehäuse
-DVD Brenner/Kartenleser
-Terra Maus/ Terra Tastatur
-Festplatte: Seagate 320gb

Diese Komponenten möchte ich gerne upgraden:
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
-Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe ich kann mein PC bald upgraden. Natürlich baue ich die Komponenten selbst in meinen PC ein und schicke euch dann die Bilder davon.
PS: Sehr geile Aktion 

LG Minekiller030301


----------



## Zafir1212 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Mein PC ist langsam etwas in die Jahre gekommen....

Mein Momentanes Setup:
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 570
Netzteil: Corsair VS450
Prozessor: Phenom II X4 955 BE
Mainboard: Asrock AM3 Board
Ram: 12GB DDR3 1333MHZ
Gehäuse: Antec 902
Lüfte: Alpenföhn Brocken

Könnte langsam ein Upgrade gut gebrauchen...
Meine Wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Würde bei Gewinn meinen Prozessor + Mainboard auch mal Upgraden 

lg Simon


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH Redaktion,

vielen dank für das Veranstalten des Gewinnspiels mit euren Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama, ROCCAT und MSI 
Auch ich möchte meinen nun fast 6 Jahre alten PC auf Vordermann bringen:

Meine derzeitige Hardware:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
Grafikkarte: VTX3D HD 7950 Boost V3  ----> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti Amp Omega gestern bestellt leider Storno bekommen 
[/STRIKE]RAM: TeamGroup Elite 8 GB DDR3-1333
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3
Netzteil: Antec HighCurrentGamer 520 Watt
Lüfter-Set: Standard Lüfter plus zwei Alpenföhn WingBoost
Tastatur/Maus: Microsoft Sidewinder X4, Zowie FK1
Monitor: EIZO EV2335W

Meine Wunsch Upgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Nachdem ich eine Stornierung der 980 Ti Bestellung erhalten habe, hab ich mich bei eurem Gewinnspiel für die neue Pascal Generation in Form einer GTX 1070 entschieden. Zum Glück kann man sein Wunsch Upgrade noch ändern  
Meine alte Grafikkarte pfeift wirklich aus dem letzten Loch, auch wenn sie sich dank Übertaktung und des Nachrüstkühlers über die Jahre wacker geschlagen hat.
Den neuen Unterbau (Mainboard, CPU, RAM) für Forza Horizon 3 und Rainbow Six Siege übernehme ich selbst, so dass sich die Grafikkarte richtig austoben kann und ich den 144Hz Monitor auch ausreizen kann
Auch das 6 Jahre alte Netzteil, welches noch Gruppenreguliert ist, sollte getauscht werden. 
Die Lager der Gehäuse-Lüfter schleifen und der Monitor ist mit 23 Zoll, FullHD, 60Hz auch nicht mehr up to date -
So please PCGH Pimp my PC!


----------



## festeschubsen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System benötigt dringend eine Auffrischung. Selbst einfach Games ruckeln teilweise.

Meine Konfig:

MB Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
16 GB RAM G.Skill
i5 4440 3,1 GHZ
CPU Kühler : Kryos Wasserkühler
Palit GTX 760
2 Samsung SSD Evo 850
Monitor: Samsung SynchMaster 2431
Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen.


----------



## Flambard (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut:

Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro3
CPU:                       Core i5-3470
CPU-Kühler:     LC-Power LC-CC-120
Ram:                      16GB (2x 4GB Kingston 1333, 2x 4GB Crucial 1600Mhz - auf 1333Mhz betrieben - CL9)
Grafikkarte:      MSI 1070 FE
Gehäuse:             Sharkoon VS4-W
Netzteil:              Enermax Pro82+ 525Watt (ein alter aber treuer Begleiter)
Festplatte:         WD MyPassport 2TB extern, USB3.0. 
SSD:                       Sandisk SDSSDP-128G-G25, 
Monitor:             BenQ G2400WD, 16:10, TN-Panel, 8ms, 1920x1200, DVI/HDMI/VGA.
Tastatur:             i-Rocks K10 Series (KWERTY, nKey, Anti Ghosting)
Maus:                    Sharkoon Drakonia Black
Soundkarte:     Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Headset:             Sennheiser PC 350 (schon ein Bügel gebrochen)
Laufwerk:           LG BH10LS30



Modifikationen: RGB-LED-Strip von Aliexpress an 5 Volt verbunden, dazwischen ein Schalter für Ein-Aus an Rückseite des Gehäuses. 
Modifikationen: Mainboard mit NVME durch Beta-Bios 2.10i vom AsRock Kundenservice - jedoch nie in Nutzung. Naja vielleicht ja irgendwann.


Kleine Randnotiz zur Grafikkarte: Die Sapphire 7970Ghz VaporX 3GB find an, Probleme zu bereiten. Als Leihgabe eines Freundes gab es eine Geforce 9800 GTX 512MB. Die war so pervers leise, dass ich mich gegen die RX480 entschied - und eine 1070 gekauft habe. Auch wenn der Kauf schon echt geschmerzt hat - die Laufruhe ist eine Sensation.

Die Samsung 1TB 3.5" starb einen langsamen Nach-Garantie-Tod, Seit Erfahrung mit leisen Komponenten für diese Variante entschieden. Funktioniert, mehr aber eben nicht. Aber leise.

Der Monitor lässt sich nicht lohnend über HDMI nutzen, da im HDMI-Modus kein StandBy existiert. Bei Wegfall des Bildes leuchtet der Monitor hell blau. Das stört natürlich.

Die Soundkarte wurde wegen Unterstützung von EAX für ältere Spiele zugelegt. Entweder trenne ich mich von dem guten Stück - oder es kommt ein PCIe-PCI-Adapter ins Haus. Die Karte ist LowProfile - läuft also.

Das optische Laufwerk wurde zum einen zum brennen von BluRays zugelegt - als auch wegen der Unterstützung für LightScribe. Es war nicht absehbar, dass LightScribe sterben würde - schade - und so richtig rentiert hat sich das Laufwerk für BD-Roms brennen ebenfalls nicht. Auch nicht alle BluRays werden einwandfrei abgespielt - das kann aber auch an der nicht so guten Abspielsoftware von Cyberlink liegen. So oder so ist manche Investition in einen PC ein gewagtes Spiel.

Bis auf die Grafikkarte, über die ich mich nicht beschweren kann, trägt mein System durchaus betagte Komponenten. Ein Neuanstrich wäre hier die Bombensensation!! Ich habe mich bei BeQuiet! als freiwillige Testperson des Dark Base Pro 900 in der unbeliebtesten Farbe beworben. Selbstlos wie ich bin. Leider blieb eine Zu/Absage bis heute aus.

- Das soll's soweit sein. Und weiter gehts!!

Grüße


----------



## phili94 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponente:
Mainboard: ASUS H81-Gamer, Intel H81 Mainboard 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3
CPU Kühler: RAIJINTEK Pallas Heatpipe CPU-Kühler, PWM - 140mm
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, WindForce 2X, 8192 MB GDDR5
GPU Kühler: ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid III-120
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 2x 8 GB Kit
Case: RAIJINTEK Arcadia Midi-Tower - weiß
Netzteil: Super Flower 80 Plus Bronze Series Netzteil - 550 Watt
HDD: Toshiba SATA 6G, DT01ACA050, 3,5 Zoll - 500 GB
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 120GB
Lüfter: Arctic F12 PWM PST Lüfter - 120mm
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1
Maus: Redragon Perdition
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Mech

Am meisten würde mich freuen mein Gehäuse das Mainboard und den CPU Kühler auszutauschen da ich da ein bisschen gespart hab...  
die Lautstärke des Kühlers nervt... das Mainboard ist etwas eingeschränkt und das Gehäuse optisch und vom Platz her naja  krieg den Deckel nicht zu...
Ich müsste mir zwar eine neue CPU zulegen bei diesem Mainboard aber egal


----------



## nismoner (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Mühle habe ich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen gebastelt:

CPU:		ADM Phenom II X4 960T 3.00 GHz
Mainboard:	ASRock N68-S UCC
RAM:		8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte:	HD7970 - 3GB
Netzteil:	be quiet! Straight Power 10 - 500W
SSD:		EVO 850 - 120 GB
HDD:		Western Digial WD 10 - 1 TB
Gehäuse:	Fractal Design - Define R5
Monitor:	Accer X233H


Würde mich sehr über ein Upgrade meines mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen Gefährten freuen


----------



## aRieLscHe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Meine Hardware:
Asus Sabertooth X58
Core i7 960
Enermax 120 Liquid AiO
24GB G.Skill DDR3
2x GTX 970 (Gigabyte und ASUS)
Thermaltake Eureka Gehäuse
128GB SSD OCZ
960GB SSD Samsung
BeQuiet pure Power 7 580 Watt
Iiyama 40" UHD 
Razer Black Widow BF4 Edition und Razer Mamba 2015 Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo ich würde das SLI Gespann raushauen und was vernünftiges nehmen.
Und damit die gut befeuert wird und schön Kühl gehalten wird kommen das Netzteil und die Kühler dazu.
Ich liebe mein altes Thermaltake Gehäuse, auch wenn es mittlerweile ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen ist. Darum kein neues Case.
Meine Tastatur und Maus sind zwar in die Jahre gekommen, da würde ich es vom Gefühl abhängig machen, ob Roccat da Razer den Rang abläuft. Zu guter letzt der Monitor - ich wollte sowieso einen 2. Monitor im Portrait Modus neben meinen 40" stellen, würde sich der Iiyama zu seinem großen Bruder gesellen.


----------



## D3RL4NG3 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So liebe PCGH Redaktion dann will ich mal mein Bewerbung abgeben.

Mein Schätzchen is nun auch schon ganzschön in die Jahre gekommen.

Was es so beherbergt könnt ihr der Signatur entnehmen. Der i5 hat nun schon 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel,aber er rennt und rennt und rennt. Es wurde die letzten Jahre nur zu jedem neuen Battlefield die Graka getauscht.
Das heißt das die Gute nun auch schon wieder 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Da ich kein High-Res Fanatiker bin und dem alten i5 durchaus noch ein,zwei Jährchen und BF 1 auf mid bis high in FHD zutraue hab ich mich für folgende Combo entschieden.

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wer schön wenn ihr meinem alten Schätzchen nochmal ein bischen Schwung verleihen würdet.

MfG der Lange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StephanLanger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Soooo, auch ich versuche mein Glück.
Die ausgewählte Hardware ist bewusst gewählt. (was auch sonst)
Und zwar liegt es daran, dass ich erst ne "neue" CPU verbaut habe. 
Momentan verbaut habe ich in einem Thermaltake Core v21 ein Asus B85M-Gamer MainBoard mit einer Intel Core i5 4670k auf 4,35GHz getakteten CPU und einem Xilence M612 Kühler. 
Dazu gesellen sich 4x4GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Ram in Rot und Schwarz, ein Thermaltake Smart SE 530 Watt Netzteil, welches von mir selbst gesleeved wurde, und 2 Corsair SP140 LED Red Lüftern. Eine Palit GTX 770 JetStream ist als GPU eingesetzt.

Jetzt zu meiner Bewerbung.
Ich als Vater 2er Kinder rüste seit Ewigkeiten meinen PC sehr Sporadisch auf. Am Aktuellsten ist die CPU in meinem System. Alle Teile aus meinem System sind entweder gebraucht oder als B-Ware deklariert gekauft worden. Ich tausche meine Hardware ständig gegen geld um ein besseres Schnäppchen zu ergattern. Wenn ich endlich mal ein Zukunft sicheres System hätte, würde ich nicht wie meine Frau sagt, ständig auf der Suche nach DEM einen Schnäppchen sein, nur um ein paar Kröten zu Sparen. Hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Mitleid mit einem armen, armen Spieler der doch nur ein bisschen Glück braucht um hier zu Gewinnen. 
Fotos Folgen


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## azkar (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team!

Mit folgenden Komponenten würde ich meinem treuen Rechenknecht gerne wieder neues Leben einhauchen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Warum ausgerechnet diese Hardware?
Da Grafikspeicher immer mehr gefordert wird habe ich bei diesem Modell einfach ein wesentlich besseres Gewissen.
Das Netzteil müsste jetzt nicht zwingend sein aber da ich schon vorhabe den PC weiterhin aufzurüsten 
ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll einen gewissen Puffer zu haben.
Das Gehäuse bildet den Grundstein für die Zukunft. Viel Platz zum austoben und endlich mal was hochwertiges noch dazu!
Beim Monitor nehme ich gezielt noch kein 4K da ich für Overwatch und ähnliches dann doch lieber auf hohe Frameraten setze.
Vor allem freue ich mich auf Free Sync.


Aktuell besitze ich:
CPU: i5 3570k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 970
RAM: 16 g Crucial Ballistix Sport
Mainboard: MSI B75-E33 MA
Netzteil: be quiet! 450 Watt 80 Plus Bronce
Gehäuse: Noname (?) mit wenig Platz
Monitor: Asus 24" 60 Hz Full HD
Mouse: Razer Deathadder Chroma
Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth Edition

Nun zu meinen Beweggründen:
Beim Kauf vom aktuellen PC hatte ich mich für damalige Verhältnisse "gut" informiert, 
etliche Benchmarks studiert und die Komponenten für gut befunden. (ursprüngliche GPU GTX 660)
Was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ahnen konnte war dass mich Hardware immer mehr faszinieren würde!
So kam es wie es kommen musste und ich wurde unzufrieden...
-viel zu wenig Platz auf dem Micro ATX Board
-keine OC-Möglichkeiten obwohl die CPU dafür super wäre
-nur 1 SATA-3 Anschluss
-nicht mal ein Ordentliches Lüftungs-System lässt sich einbauen

In letzter Zeit habe ich verstärkt nach einem Z77-Board gesucht um alles wieder etwas spannender zu machen.
Dumm nur dass man dafür knapp 20 Kamele tauschen müsste, so rar sind die Dinger!
Von daher würde ich im Glücksfall nur noch den Prozessor und das Mainboard tauschen müssen.
Dafür wäre dann natürlich das Budget viel Besser 

Da kommt mir eure Aktion gerade recht und meine Frau würde sich bestimmt riesig freuen wenn sie ihre GTX 660 
in Rente schicken könnte und meine GTX970 dafür bekommt 

Es würde ein kleines Träumchen wahr werden, da ich dann endlich weiterbasteln könnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloukat (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zunächst ist das eine tolle Aktion  Mein 8 Jahre alter PC hat ein upgrade dringend nötig...

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktueller PC:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P41T-D3P 
Intel Quad Core Q6600 - 4x2,6GhZ
4GB DDR3 RAM
Geforce GTX 660
1TB 7200 HDD
Netzteil, kürzlich erneuert: Cooler Master V750





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3-way (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller Rechenknecht schreit geradezu nach einer neuen Grafikkarte. Dazu kündigt der Monitor von anno 2010 bereits durch sporadisches Flackern sein baldiges Ableben an. Damit bietet sich mein System optimal als Kandidat für die diesjährige "Pimp my PC"-Aktion an.

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Mainboard: Asus X99-A 
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4200mhz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 285 2GB
Arbeitspeicher: 16GB DDR4 Geil Dragon 3200mhz CL15 Dual-Channel
SSD: 750GB Samsung 840 Evo 
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Be Quiet SW-2, 2x Noctua NF-A14, 180mm Phobya G-Silent 18
Display: HP ZR24W (Native Auflösung: 1920x1200)

In aktuellen Spielen bremst die Radeon R9 285 mit ihren mageren 2 GB Grafikspeicher deutlich. Selbst in Full-HD bzw. WUXGA stottern die Frames unschön über den Monitor. An Eye Candy in Form von Antialiasing oder Downsampling ist gar nicht erst zu denken - dabei könnte der Rest des Systems mühelos eine stärkere GPU samt UHD-Monitor befeuern.  Da ich beruflich mit Bildbearbeitungs- und Layoutprogrammen arbeite, bietet ein UHD-Monitor mit der 3,6-fachen Pixelmenge einen echten produktiven Mehrwert beim Arbeiten. Mein Wunschupgrade stellt sich demnach folgendermaßen dar:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau nehme ich gerne selbst vor und stelle einige Vorher-Nachher-Bilder zur Verfügung. Etwaige Inkompatibilitäten durch den Einbau einer längeren Grafikkarte oder mangelnde Netzteil-Leistung kann ich ausschließen. Meine FPS- und Frametimeanalysen zwischen der 2 GB-Tonga und der 8 GB-Pascal in Titeln wie BF1, Mafia III und Mirror's Edge Catalyst würde ich der Community natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Hauptaugenmerk wird der Leistungszuwachs in höheren Auflösungen wie WQHD und UHD bei maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen sein. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heijamann (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Produkte


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles Systeme 
MSI GTX 970 4G
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 2 × 120
Eingabegeräte: ARVO Compact Gamining Keyboard,Sharkoon Fireglider Maus 
Mainboard:Asus H97-Plus 12GB DDR III I7 4770K 
Netzteil;730Watt Purepower 80Plus Bronze


----------



## keulex (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Das ist mal eine geile Aktion, gibt fast keinen der wunschlos glücklich ist mit seinem PC.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 16 GB
MB: Gigabyte H87- HD3
Grafik: MSI Geforce GTX 770 2GB
CPU Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock 2
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa S mit 3 be quiet Silent Wings 2
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS
SSD: Crucial 120 GB
HDD: 2000GB Seagate


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich selbst Hand anlegen und die Teile gerne einbauen.


----------



## sk3110 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten...

Bei der Aktion mach' ich doch glatt mit.  Bei Eurer Auswahl würde folgendes bei mir zusammen kommen :


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

(120er Lüfter Büdde!)

Grafikkarte und vor allem Monitor würde ich gerne Aufrüsten. Und bei dem Rest, da sag ich natürlich auch nicht nein.
Netzteil ist zwar Overkill, aber da kann ich sicher sein das es nicht heiß läuft.

Momentanes System :

CPU : i5-4690k @ 4,5 GHz
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force
Speicher : 8GB Corsair Vengeance CL8-1600 @ CL9-1866
Grafikkarte : Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream + Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 WindForce 2X OC für Physx
Festplatten : Genug
Lüfter : 3 x Noctua NF-F12
Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700W
Monitor : HP w2228h

Und noch ein Bild :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einbauen möcht' ich alles selbst.


PS: Garantie auf Grafikarten? Was ist das ? ;D


----------



## ddawgg (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch ich würde mich riesig freuen falls mich mal das Glück trifft !

Meinen aktuellen Rechenknecht habe ich zwar erst letztes Jahr geupgradet und seither stetig weitere Komponenten ausgetauscht, jedoch merke ich leider mehr und mehr dass dem kleinen Pixelschubser in Star Citizen die Puste ausgeht.
Hier hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Luft, da einem dort ja ganz gern die Luft ausgeht 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Es sieht wie folgt aus:
MSI R9 380 4G
CPU Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13
Lüfter:  3 be quiet! Pure Wings 2 Lüfter (die vom bq Silent Base 800)
Eingabegeräte: Roccat Kova[+] & Roccat Isku
Mainboard: Asus Z97-AR
CPU: E3-1231v3
Netzteil: Be Quiet! E10-CM-500W Straight Power
Bildschirm: packard bell Viseo243D


----------



## Salatsauce45 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Echt coole Aktion und da werde ich natürlich auch mit machen.

Mein System:
I3-6100
ASRock H110m DVP
8GB HyperX Savage
HD 7770 2GB (ohne Abdeckung )
Namenloses Gehäuse von Aerocool
2x Corsair ML 140
550W  Arctic Fusion 550R

Was ich gerne hätte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung
Anfang 2016 war ich noch mit einem alten DDR2 System am rumgurken, als mir die Leistung doch zu gering wurde. Daher bin ich übergangsweise auf den Skylake I3 gewechselt, bis 2017 Zen erscheint. Folglich beantwortet sich die Frage, ob Mainboard oder Grafikkarte ins Haus kommen soll. Dazu wollte ich auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen und suche schon lange nach einem passendem Gehäuse. Das Silent Base 600 ist ein schönes Gehäuse, wird aber meinen Kriterien nicht ganz gerecht. Das 800er ist BeQuiets Erstlingswerk und hat so seine Fehler, daher entscheide ich mich für das Silent Base 900, welches in allen Punkten überzeugt. Mein derzeitiges Netzteil würde leistungstechnisch ausreichen eine 1070er + Zen zu befeuern und wäre auch sehr leise, aber nach über sieben Jahren Betrieb fangen die nervenden Geräusche an wirklich laut zu werden. In Sachen Peripherie gebe ich mich sehr bescheiden. Es muss keine überdimensionierte Maus mit 12 Tasten oder eine Tastatur so groß, dass sie den ganzen Schreibtisch verdeckt, sein. Die Monitorwahl hat mich besonders gereizt. Es ist schwierig sich zwischen hoher Auflösung oder hoher Refreshrate zu entscheiden. Da ich aber mehr der E-Sports Fan bin, wollte ich mir die niedrige Reaktionszeit nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## walrossfreak (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein aktuelles System ist ein Fertig PC, bestehend aus
I7-6700 mit noname Kühler (allerdings nicht der Boxed)
16 GB DDR4 RAM
M.2 SSD 250 GB
SATA SSD 500 GB
MSI R9 380
750 Watt Bequiet Netzteil
Gigabyte B150M-D3H Mainboard.
Das alles befeuert einen BenQ XL2720Z und einen Asus VE228
gesteuert wird er mit einer corsair STRAFE RGB mit MX Brown Switches und einer Razor Dathadder Chroma auf einem Roccat HIRO+

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mein schätzchen Grafik und lautstärketechnisch ein bisschen aufrüsten dürfte.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


----------



## BenGun_ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Möchte damit den PC meiner Frau aufwerten.
Im Moment ist dieser auf einem Mainboardträger aufgebaut mit Stehbolzen und das Netzteil liegt drunter.
Ein vernünftiges Gehäuse drum rum mit neuer Grafikkarte und einem guten Monitor wäre Top.

System ist folgendes:

Asus Sabertooth X58
Intel i7 950 @ 3,5Ghz
24GB DDR 3 1866 G-Skill
Sapphire R9 280x
1 TB WD Blue, die SSD hat es letztens zerrissen
be quiet Pure Power 600Watt
CPU Kühler ist irgend ein Scythe den ich noch rumliegen hatte
Monitor ist im Moment der Fernseher 

Würde die Teile selber einbauen.


----------



## Merkulin (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mein Rechner ist doch nach bald 6 Jahren deutlich alt. Daher hier ein schönes Upgrade Paket für mich 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Budget ist ausgereizt und wäre die perfekte Ergänzung, da ich vor ein paar Wochen angefangen habe umzurüsten.

Momentan habe ich folgendes Setup:
Mainboard: Z170-A Pro
Graka: Nvidia GTS 250 
Prozessor: i3 6100 
Netzteil:Cooler Master  500W Silent Pro
CPU-Kühler: boxed Variante
RAM: 8 GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15-15-15-35 Dual Kit
Gehäuse: Arlt Design Tower Midi-Schwarz (die Variante ist so alt, dass es Sie gar nicht mehr gibt.)
Lüfter: offene Gehäuse, da die Graka sonst zu heiß wird.
Bildschirm: Flatron W2242 T - nativ 1680x1050 (nichtmal Full HD fähig, aber bei der Graka nicht schlimm)
Datenträger: Samsung M.2 128 GB SSD - 1 TB Toshiba HDD
Tastatur: Roccat Arvo (leider klemmen ein paar Tasten)
Maus: Roccat Tyon
Headset: Razer Kraken (sehr in die Jahre gekommen und kaum noch grün am Bügel, da ist alles abgefallen)

Was ich durch das Upgrade spare kann ich wunderbar in ein aktuelles Netzteil und einen i7-K-Variante investieren um das Potential meines Mainboards auszunutzen.
Der alte Monitor kann wieder für mein geliebtes Dual-Screensetup genutz werden welches ich bereits vor dem jetzigen Rechner genutzt habe in Verbindung mit meinem damaligen Acer Gaming Notebook zur Bildschirmerweiterung und um auch beim Spielen TS und ähnliches im Blick zu behalten.
Ebenfalls kann ich das neue Gehäuse noch mit ein paar flüsterleisen Lüftern ausstatten um in der neuen Wohnung nicht wieder aus dem Wohnzimmer vertrieben zu werden weil der Rechner zu laut ist.

Ich hoffe wir hören uns kurz nach dem 19.10. pünktlich zum Einzug in die neue Wohnung.


----------



## Cleaners (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück!

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Mein aktuelles System , bestehend aus
I7-3930K
16 GB DDR3 RAM 1600
2x 240GB SSD + 1x 1TB SSD
InnoGTX 1070
650 Watt Bequiet Netzteil
Asus P9X79
Monitor  AsusPB279Q
Komplett Wassergekühlt
BitFenix Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orangeTomato (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

hier folgt meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2
Mainboard: Gigabyte  H77-D3H
RAM: 16 GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 670 mit 2 GB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
PSU: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T White
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Gehäuselüfter: 4x BeQuiet SilentWings 2 PWM
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2370HD
HDD: WD 640 GB
SSD: Samsung 240GB

Im Anhang folgen noch 2 Bilder vom Innenraum.


----------



## dario959 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
da versuche ich doch glatt Mal mein Glück.

Was der Rechner bei mir ausspuckt: 
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Kurz warum ich mich so entschieden habe:
Das Mainboard weil ich gerade erst eine neue GTX1070 von EVGA verbaut habe und ich den Umstieg auf Intel plane.
Den CPU Kühler weil ich meine alte relativ laute Corsair WaKü gerne ersetzen würde und bereits ein gute BeQuiet Netzteil habe.
Das Gehäuse weil mein guter alter XPredator zwar sehr schick ist aber leider auch relativ laut da er null Dämmung hat.
Und den Monitor weil ich meinen guten alten 27" Asus FHD Bildwerfer ersetzen möchte.


Kurz zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX 8320
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600 von G.Skill
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme 9
GPU: EVGA GTX1070 FTW
Kühlung CPU: Corsair H80i
PSU: BeQuiet Powerzone 800
WLAN: Asus PCE-AC68
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX 5.1
Diverse SSDs und eine HDD

Und dann noch ein Bildchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Einbau werde ich selbst übernehmen. 
Ich hoffe das ich dann in ein paar Wochen neuen RAM und einen i7 bestellen muss 

Allen Viel Glück!


----------



## Darkscream (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hab ich mir ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:
GTX780 Classiefied+Morpheus
Asrock Z77 Extreme6
I7-3770@4,2GHz
16GB DDR3-1600 Mushkin  Blackline Frostbyte
Gehäuse Anidées AI6
Tastatur Sidewinder X4 und Asus FullHD Monitor@75Hz

Ich finde es nicht so schlimm das es nur Freesync Monitore sind, ich werde mit WQHD @75Hz FastSync auch glücklich, eine GTX1080 zieht das schon 
Gehen auch 2x120er und 1x140er Lüfter? Ansonsten nur 140.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An PCs zu basteln oder zu bauen ist quasi mein Hobby, leider ist es nun so das ich seit geraumer Zeit nur noch bei anderen an ihren Systemen bastle (richte). Ich kann mir gerade einfach nichts mehr leisten, 7 Banscheibenschäden (3 davon Vorfälle), sorgen nach meiner Arbeitslosigkeit dafür das mich keiner mehr einstellen will. Das ist für sich alleine schon sehr frustrierend mit der Zeit und ich hätte gerne mal wieder was wo trüber ich mich richtig freuen kann. 
Ob dieser Umstand ausreicht um in eine subjektiv kleine Gruppe  möglicher Kandidaten zu kommen weiß ich ja nicht. Beweisen könnte ich es ja mit meinen MRT Befunden, würde aber für eine öffentliche Bewerbung zu weit gehen denk ich mal. Mein einziger Gewinn bisher war eine Heinz Erhardt DVD, diese war ein Trostpreis bei einer Audiozeitschrift.


----------



## ResQ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentane Komponenten:
CPU: i5-2500k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro3
NT: Corsair RMx 650W
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 USB 3.0
GPU: EVGA 1080 SC
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Monitor: Acer Predator XB27HUA
SSD: 1x 64GB Crucial Agility 3, 1x 256 GB Samsung EVO 850
HDD: 1x 1TB WD 5400 RPM, 1x 3TB WD 7200 RPM

Passende CPU für den Sockel 1151, sowie DDR4 RAM wird natürlich eigenständig nachgekauft!
Habe beim Aufrüsten erst einmal beim wichtigsten (GPU und Netzteil) angefangen, da ist leider kein großes Budget mehr für den Rest übrig geblieben. Gerade der billige CPU Kühler kühlt die auf 4,4 GHz übertaktete CPU (damit der alte 2500k noch mit der Grafikkarte mithalten kann) nur sehr schlecht, und sehr laut. Momentan betreibe ich meinen 27" Monitor auch nur einzeln, Dual wäre das selbstverständlich noch Welten besser!
Vor allem die Lautstärke von meinem momentanen System ist sehr schlecht, das Gehäuse und die dazugehörigen Gehäuselüfter sind ziemlich laut, dazu kommt noch der alles übertönende CPU-Kühler (selbst im Idle).
Würde das natürlich selber aufrüsten - selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## HybridTheory (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit
Zuerst einmal Danke, für die Möglichkeit.

Hier meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) -> 3x120 bitte
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)




Mein aktuelles System :
MB :  M5A97 R2.0 
CPU : Phenom II X6 1090T @ 6x3,91 GhZ (301x13) 
Cooler : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 
GraKa : MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2G *
RAM : *2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz G.Skill Ripjaws CL8 
Case : NZXT Phantom white
 Fans : 3 x 120mm  (2 side, 1 back) + 1x 200mm top
NT : NZXT 650W 80+ Gold
Screens : Samsung SM SA450 (1980x1200) LED + Samsung SM 2253 LW (1680x1050) nix LED - Ja ich war früher Fan von 16:10 
Eingabe : Logitech G510 + Roccat Kone [+]

Reasons:
- Die Graka läuft am Limit - die CPU schläft noch halb.
->Ich bin Optik-Fanatiker, wie Kollege Raph !
Von daher wäre die Kombi aus dem Upgrade-Screen + Graka das Optimum.
Außerdem kann ich dann endlich den Steinzeit Monitor (22") in Rente schicken und bin gerüstet für BF 1 

Mit dem Dark Rock könnte ich mit Sicherheit noch ein bisschen aus meinem Phenom X6 herauskitzeln bis Zen (!!!) kommt (und ihn da weiter verwenden *hope*). Der Alpenföhn hat keine Reservern mehr.

Die 3 120er Lüfter würden mein System super ergänzen. die verbauten sind über 5V unerträglich. Up front habe ich noch 2 Plätze frei, ergo entweder komplett ersetzen, oder ergänzen.

Die Peripherie wäre ein zuvorkommender Bonus, da meine Kone [+] gerade dabei ist den Geist aufzugeben. Und die Roccat Tastatur in Verbindung mit dem Board ist einfach Mega!

Alles in Allem wäre ich damit gerüstet für die kommenden Jahre. 
Und mal ehrlich, am grafik Limit bei bester Optik zocken ist doch immernoch besser als High FPS bei kack Optik 

so far... Chris

inner Case :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krille81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

interessantes Gewinnspiel.
Können die Gewinner beim umbau Ihres PCs mit dabei sein bzw. euch in der Redaktion besuchen?
Bei der Auswahl der Hardware lag mein Fokus auf die Komponenten, um in Zukunft in 4K zocken zu können.
Oben drauf dazu das ROCCAT-Bundel um das Upgrade komplett zu machen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten.

CPU: i5 3570K
Mainboard: asus z77 sabertooth
RAM: corsair vengeance black 16GB 4x4 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 100ME 
Netzteil: be qiet! Dark Power Pro 650W 
SSD: 128GB Plextor M5
HDD: Samsung HD502IJ 
        Toshiba MQ01ABD100 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4


mit freundlichen Grüßen

Krille81


----------



## ThermoTobi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

seit einer ganzen Weile schon schmiede ich Pläne meinen PC aufzurüsten. Im Januar 2012 hatte ich mir einen Komplett-PC von Medion gekauft, da ich zu der Zeit noch recht planlos war, was PC-Hardware angeht. Wie das bei Komplett-PCs so ist, war es ein ganz schöner Akt herauszufinden, welche Teile in meinem PC verbaut sind. Aber letztendlich habe ich es doch hinbekommen:

Prozessor: Intel i7-2700K (nicht übertaktet)
Mainboard: MSI MS-7667
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 4 GB Samsung DDR3-1300
CPU-Kühler: Medion Turmkühler, 100 mm (oder sogar kleiner)
Netzteil: FSP600-80EMDN
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x 120 mm hec Gehäuselüfter (vormontiert)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 570 1,25 GB Variante, Referenzmodell mit Radial-Lüfter
HDD: Seagate 2 TB 
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB 
Gehäuse: hec 6XR9BB
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech G400
Monitor: Samsung T27C350


Meine gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum genau diese Komponenten?

Das für mich Wichtigste zuerst: die Grafikkarte. Meine GTX 570 (vorinstalliert im Referenzdesign) ist schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und packt heutige Spiele entweder gar nicht mehr oder mit niedrigen Details und Rucklern und teilweise grauenhaftem Tearing, wobei sie laut wird und anfängt zu zirpen. Und obwohl ich sie gut pflege und bei Bedarf sauber mache, treten immer wieder Fehler auf. So „friert“ der PC ein, wenn die Grafikkarte längere Zeit auf voller Auslastung läuft und hin und wieder wird sogar der Hintergrund im Spiel durch ein lila-grünes Schachbrettmuster ersetzt. Also nichts mehr mit schöner Aussicht. Ich befürchte, dass sie sich demnächst komplett von mir verabschiedet, von daher wird Ersatz fällig. Um so lange wie möglich für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein, habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 1080 entschieden. Sie ist zwar etwas lauter als ich mir gewünscht hätte, aber bei den Entwicklungen mit 4K-Displays, Virtual Reality usw. möchte ich nicht in einem Jahr wieder aufrüsten müssen. Von daher soll das Monster her.

Da ich meinen Prozessor noch behalten möchte, schied ein neues Mainboard schon direkt raus.

Mein jetziges Netzteil bietet 600 W, bzw. 540 W auf der 12V Schiene, was für eine GTX 1080 ausreichen sollte. Nach Anfrage beim Hersteller haben sich aber auch Schwachstellen aufgetan, so besitzt es nur drei Schutzschaltungen: OCP, OVP und SCP. Mittlerweile ist es auch schon 4,5 Jahre alt und langsam bekomme ich Angst, dass es aufraucht und schlimmstenfalls Komponenten meines Rechners mit in den Tod nimmt. Vor allem wenn neue Hardware eingebaut ist. Aber da ich nur ein Single-GPU System besitze und auch nicht plane in Zukunft zwei Grafikkarten zu benutzen, sind 650 W vollkommen ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse. Und beim Lesen vieler eurer Testberichte habe ich ein Auge auf das Dark Power Pro 11 von bequiet geworfen. Die 850 W Variante ist mir aber zu groß. Außerdem wurde es mit den Punkten recht knapp, daher habe ich mich für einen neuen CPU-Kühler entschieden.  

Und zwar für den Shadow Rock 2 da dieser gerade noch in meinen Rechner passt, habe extra ausgemessen. Der momentan verbaute Kühler von Medion lässt von der Kühlleistung doch zu wünschen übrig, bei geringer Auslastung wird es schon laut und die Temperaturen steigen auf 60°C aufwärts. Der Tower ist recht klein und hat nur einen maximal 100 mm großen Lüfter verbaut. Genau kann ich es leider nicht bestimmen, da er  sich innerhalb des Kühlers versteckt. Wenn der Rechner schon ein Facelifting verpasst bekommt, dann auch an dieser Stelle.

Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich recht zufrieden. Es ist groß genug und ich mag die räumliche Aufteilung. Jede Komponente hat reichlich Platz (bis auf den neuen CPU-Kühler, da wird es in der Höhe knapp), deswegen muss kein Neues her. Was ich aber nicht mag, ist, dass vorne kein Lüfter zum Ansaugen von Frischluft eingebaut ist. Zwei ausblasende 120 mm Lüfter (einer hinten, einer oben) sind installiert und die Luft strömt nur passiv ins Gehäuse. Und das obwohl vorne eine Halterung für einen 140 mm Lüfter vorinstalliert ist. Von daher wünsche ich mir drei neue Lüfter, aus Punktegründen die Pure Wings 2. Optimal wären zwei 120 mm und ein 140 mm Lüfter, aber sollte nur eine Größe gehen, dann drei 120er. Damit würde ich die Zirkulation verbessern und laut PCGH Ausgabe 10/2016 noch einige FPS rausholen können. Den Kabelsalat in meinem Gehäuse habe ich diesbezüglich schon beseitigt. 

Eine Sache, die wirklich unbedingt notwendig, ja schon richtig dringend, ist, ist ein neues Mauspad. Mein Jetziges ist viel zu klein und hat keinerlei Haftung auf dem Tisch. Es rutscht andauernd hin und her und verschwindet teilweise unter meiner Tastatur. Das nervt gewaltig, vor Allem wenn es dann mal hektisch zur Sache geht. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal eine mechanische Tastatur ausprobieren, von daher passt das erste Set, das Kiro-Kanga-Suora-Renga-Paket, besonders gut. 

Und wenn schon mal eine Grafikkarte in meinem Rechner schlummert, die ordentlich Power hat, kann auch ein Monitor her, welcher mehr als Full-HD Auflösung bietet. Auf hohe Hertz-Zahlen lege ich nicht besonders viel Wert, die 60 Hertz reichen mir. Bin wahrscheinlich eh zu langsam, um den Unterschied zu merken. Eine höhere Auflösung sollte sich dann aber doch bemerkbar machen, 4K ist mir aber noch zu viel und wird vor Allem bei einigen Programmen für winzige Schrift sorgen. Daher wünsche ich mir den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1. 


Mit solch einer PC-Konfiguration habe ich für die nächsten Jahre wirklich nichts mehr zu befürchten. Einzig und allein das Netzteil kann später noch ausgetauscht werden, aber das momentan Eingebaute reicht erst einmal noch. Ich habe jahrelang darauf gespart meinen PC aufzurüsten und wenn ich das jetzt auch noch gewinnen würde, könnte ich das Geld weiter sparen. 

Danke für ein so kreatives Gewinnspiel, es war nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden, aber es hat Spaß gemacht!


Viele Grüße
Tobias


PS: Ich würde mir, falls ich überhaupt gewinnen sollte, die Komponenten gerne zuschicken lassen und selbst einbauen. 


Hier Bilder meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo PCGH 

Da mein Rechner stark genug ist, habe ich mich eher für Peripherie erwärmt. Meine alte G19-Tasta fällt schon auseinander.
Außerdem könnte mein Rechner mal ein hübscheres Gehäuse vertragen, und auch ein bisschen Kabel-Management^^
Die 2. Graka kann man immer gut für den 2. Monitor oder ein bisschen FAH nebenbei nutzen.


Aktueller Rechner: 
CPU: Intel 5950X
CPU-Kühler: Watercool-Heatkiller 
Mainboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme
Ram: Jeweils 32GB DDR4 2400 von Geil und von G.Skill
Graka: NV Titan X
Graka-Kühler: EKWB
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T (mit defekten Schnappern^^)
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200i
Lüfter-Set: Corsair 200er und Noctua 
Tastatur/Maus: Logitec G19 und Razor Oruborus
Monitor: Philips BDM4065UC/Dell WFP 3007
Sound: Xonar Phoebus
Storage: 3x M.2 PCIe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exekutive (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da ich die Chance auch gerne nutzen möchte, hier auch meine Bewerbung:

Mein Momentanes System beinhaltet:

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
*CPU*: Intel i5 4690
*Kühler*: Arctic Freezer 13 CO
*Festplatten*: 1x Toshiba Q Series 256GB SSD; 1x Seagate 2 TB HDD; 1x WD Green 500GB HDD
*GPU*: Palit GeForce GTX 780 JetStream 3GB Vram
*RAM*: Kingston 2x 8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz Low-Profile
*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon ATX-MIDI Tower T28 Blue
*Netzteil*: SuperFlower 550W SF-550P14HE

Was ich mir aus der Konfiguration rausgesucht habe:

*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Bundles*: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bild von meinem Setup: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum habe ich diese Konfiguration ausgewählt:
Die *MSI GeForce GTX 1070* habe ich gewählt, da meine alte GTX 780 so langsam nicht mehr hinterherkommt. Und da ich mir im Moment keine neue GraKa leisten kann, wäre die 1070 schon sehr hilfreich.
Das *Bundle* habe ich gewählt, da ich noch die erste Generation der Logitech G19 habe und die Mad Catz R.A.T. 3 (Beide schon leicht kaputt)
Für das *Netzteil* habe ich mich entschieden, da mein SuperFlower 7 Jahre alt ist.. und ich denke, trotz guter Pflege kann ich da nicht mehr viel erwarten.
*Gehäuse*: Das Sharkoon ist zwar noch gut, zwar stark verkratzt und hat dellen, aber wüsste nicht was ich mit noch mehr lüfter anstellen sollte ^^ 
Den *Monitor* habe ich genommen, weil ich noch genug points über hatte xD

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück

(Anmerkung: Die Bilder habe ich mit meinen Handy gemacht, daher nicht die allerbeste Qualität)


----------



## Piwi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine Schöne Aktion vieleicht hatt man Glück. Denn manch eine Hardware arbeitet bei mir schon Lange und hätte den Ruhestand verdient !!!

Hier meine Aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
HDD1: Crusial MX100 265GB
HDD2:Samsung HD103UJ
HDD3:Samsung HD153WI
HDD4/5:Seagate ST500DM002 x2
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA770-UD3
Netzteil: BQT E8 630W Straight Power
RAM: OCZ2P10662G 4x2GB Platinum 
Gehäuse: CM Storm
Monitor: acer 22,5 Zoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier meine Auswahl:

 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Wenn ich Gewinnen würde ich selber Schrauben.


----------



## Z28LET (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,
vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel, sehr gerne nehme ich daran Teil:

Zunächst meine Konfiguration mit Punkten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Hier dann mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: i5 2400 @ Prolimatech Megahalems
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z68AP-D3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial 2*4 GB DDR3 1600 Ballistrix
Festplatte(n): WD Green 1,5TB und 250GB MX100
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX670 Power Edition
Netzteil: Cougar CM550
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R3 *white*
Tastatur: QPAD MK80
Maus : ozone SMOG

Die obige Konfiguration habe ich gewählt, da ich denke, diese sind am sinnvollsten mit meinen vorhanden Komponenten zu kombinieren.
Die Grafikkarte bringt mein System in Spielen wieder weit voran. Dazu dann natürlich der Monitor, ich wollte schon länger gerne einen 1440p Monitor haben. 
Hier bietet sich mir nun die Gelegenheit dazu.
Das vorhandene Netzteil würde die neue Grafikkarte sicherlich noch stemmen, aber ist doch schon ziemlich alt. Daher wäre das neue Netzteil sehr willkommen.
Alles in allem denke ich, ich habe mir da eine Runde Sache zusammengestellt
und hoffe, ich habe Glück bei der Gewinnspielziehung!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MrLPRoony (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück! Würde mich freuen 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System , bestehend aus:
Gehäuse: tronics24 Design Midi-Tower schwarz
Prozessor: AMD FX-4300 4x 3.8GHz Quad-Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 RAM 1600
Festplatte: 2x 500GB HDD
Grafikkarte: AMD Readeon HD 6670
Netzteil: 400 Watt Silent Netzteil, ATX 12V
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX3
Monitor: Samsung S22D300H
Sound: 7.1 Soundkarte onboard

Ich weis mein Setup ist schlecht  aber das wollte ich so oder so 
noch ändern nur das Geld fehlt zur Zeit ein wenig dafür.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
René T.


Als Anhang noch mein Setup in einem Bild im Gehäuse zusammen gebaut.


----------



## mond702 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole Sache!!

Zu Krass wäre:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das ganze wäre die Ideale Ergänzung zu meinem bestehenden System welches ich aktuell nach und nach Aufrüste:

I7 3770K
Enermax ETS 40
ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4
16gb Corsair Vengeance lp Schwarz DDR3-1600
Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme 
Be quiet! Pure Power L7-530W
Bitfenix Shinobi
Asus VK 278q
Logitech G9

Ganz besonders würde ich mich über eine neue Maus und den CPU-Kühler freuen! Zum einen hat meine G9 nun schon gute 8 Jahre auf dem Bukel (Was für eine Hammer Qualität das Teil doch hat!!), zum anderen hat der Enermax nich genug Power um den I7 3770K@4,5 GHz zu bändigen. 

Der Iiyama G-MASTER wäre das absolute Sahnehäubchen! Endlich Diablo 3 in 4K!!

Und das Mainboard wäre die perfekte Plattform für ein kommendes CPU-Upgrade!


Wer hier auch Gewinnen Mag! Ich wünsche Ihm oder Ihr viel Spass mit den neuen Teilen!


----------



## klefreak (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Pimp the Klefreak-Machine*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle KonfigurationGehäuse:        Coolermaster HAF 932 "RED by Klefreak" 
Kühlsystem: GPU und CPU Wassergekühlt mit 1x 360 +1x240 Radiator
Mainboard:   Asus MAximus VII Ranger
CPU:                I5-4690 @4,0ghz
Ram:                4x2gb DDr3 1886 Corsair Dominator "RED"
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming 
Speicher:       128gb SSD + 600Gb HDD + NAS
PSU:                 Enermax Modu 625
Monitor:        Zalmann 23" 3D Polarized
Eingabegeräte: Logitech Illuminated + Roccat Kone ​
Upgrade-KomponentenGrafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:     be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:          be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)​
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wie in meinem Tagebuch ersichtlich, ist das PC System seit inzwischen 3 Hardwaregenerationen im Coolermaster HAF 932 untergebracht und immer auf Silent mittels Wakü getrimmt.
Neben Gaming ( Witcher3, Skyrim-Heavymodding, TompRaider,...) wird die Rechenpower auch für Bildbearbeitung (Lightroom) verwendet. 

Positive Effekte durch die selektive Hardware-ErneuerungGrafikkarte: Die derzeit verbaute Gtx 970 kommt insbesondere aufgrund des limitierten Speichers in gemoddeten Scenen des öfteren an ihr Limit, dies trotz Wasserkühlung, erweitertem Powertarget und manueller Übertaktung. Das Upgrade zur 1070 bietet hier eine effektive Leistungssteigerung und kann wegen des bereits übertakteten PRozessors auch gut ausgelastet werden

Lüfter-Set: Der PC ist auf silent getrimmt, jedoch sind die am 240er radiator angebrachten Lüfter (Yate loon) nicht unbedingt als leise Vertreter zu bezeichnen. Gerade das LAgerschleifgeräusch wird hoffentlich durch die neuen Modelle Geschichte sein

Eingabegeräte-Bundle: Meine derzeitigen EIngabegeräte sind relativ gut in SChuss, einzig die KONE der ersten Generation hat durch mehrmaligen "Bodenkontakt" dank Mitwirkung meines Nachwuchses stark gelitten, da die Beleuchtungselemente sowie  eine Halterung der Abdeckung nicht mehr fest an der Maus haften und sie daher demnächst auseinanderfallen wird.

 Netzteil: Das verbaute Enermax  Modu  bietet zwar genügend Leistung zur Versorgung auch der "neuen" Komponenten, ist jedoch aufgrund der älteren Bauweise nicht ganz so leise und effizient wie neuere Geräte, zudem unterstützt es nciht alle benötigten Power-Vorgaben für intels neuere Prozessoren

Monitor: Der bisherige 23" Zalmann 3d monitor mit passiver 3d Technik leistet beim SPielen gute dienste, aufgrund der "kleineren" DIagonale und nur FUllHD ist er jedoch in Lightroom nicht ganz ideal. Für diesen Zweck würde der neue UHD Monitor besser geeignet sein​
---------------------------------------------------------------
Ich würde, sollte ich für das Upgrade ausgewählt werden, die Komponenten selbst verbauen und das Upgrade hier im Forum in meinem Blog entsprechend verbal und bildlich dokumentieren.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit oben genannten Argumenten zeigen konnte, dass ´die ausgewählten Komponenten in mein bestehendes System gut eingegliedert werden können und dabei jeweils in einem Bereich eine echte Verbesserung bieten. Die durch das Upgrade freiwerdenden Bauteile werden natürlich nicht "überflüssig" sondern werden innerhalb meines Bekanntenkreises wie bei all meinen bisherigen Upgrades weitervererbt und bieten eine gute Aufrüstoption für den SPielerechner meiner Nichte, welche derzeit in SIMS am Leistungslimit ihrer "Möhre" zu leiden hat.

Ich freue mich von euch zu hören und wünsche allen anderen TeilnehmerInnen gutes Gelingen

mfg Klefreak


----------



## wildesworschtebrot (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

 Tolle Aktion und gleich mal mitgemacht 

Hier meine Bewerbung ...

Mein aktuelles System :
Monitor :  Acer G246HL
Case :         Fractal Define R4 White Window
Board :      Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE
CPU :         Intel I7-3770K @ 4.1 Ghz
FAN :         Thermal Take Big Type Revo
RAM :        Corsair DDR3 32 Gbytes 1600-10 Vengeance
GFX :         Gainward GTX 670 Phantom 2GB
Sound :     Roland Quad-Capture
HDD :       Samsung 840Pro 128 GB
                    Seagate 1 TB ST1000DM003
PSU :         Corsair CX600 Bronze 600W


Mein Wunsch wäre :


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine GFX-Karte ist leider (schon!) in die Jahre gekommen um aktuelle Spiele in vollen Details spielen zu können.
Mit meiner CPU, RAM und meinem Board bin ich soweit (noch) zufrieden.

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Glück! Wär cool wenn der PCGH-Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr schon ein bissi früher da wär 

Im Falle eines Gewinns, würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst verbauen. Bastel schon seit Amiga Zeiten gerne 

LG


----------



## sirwuffi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Eine Basis für die Zukunft

*​Eine super Aktion von Euch: Da kann man sich im Herbst schön abends hinsetzten und von toller Hardware träumen 

 Meine Idee für das diesjährige Pimp my PC Special war, mich möglichst auf die Komponenten zu konzentrieren, die sonst gerne vernachlässigt werden aber, dafür immer sehr lange im oder am PC verbleiben, manchmal sogar über mehrere Aufrüstzyklen hinweg, wie das Gehäuse, das Netzteil oder der Monitor. So wirkt die Aufrüstaktion besonders lange nach.

Erstmal mein aktuelles System:

*Mainboard*: Asus P8Z68-V 
*CPU*: Intel I5-3570K
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright  Archon 
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Venagnce DDR3 1600 
*Grafikkarte*: Asus GTX 670 OC
*SSDs*: 2x 240GB Intel 730 & 240GB Intel 530
*Soundkarte*: Asus Xonar DX
*Gehäuse*: LianLi V-1100S  Plus
*Netzteil*: Enermax Modu 87+ 500W
*Lüfter & Steuerung*: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm @ Aquaero 4.0
*Monitor*: Philips Brilliance 240PW

_Upgrade Wunsch:
_ *Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
*Bundles*: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

*MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)*
Auch die kleinste Grafikkarte im Angebot dürfte die Grafikleistung meiner in die Jahre gekommenen GTX670 mind. verdoppeln und passt zudem gut zur vorhandenen CPU. Da würde ich gerne Rise of the Tomb Raider nochmal in Angriff nehmen, denn auf meiner alten GPU sah das Spiel nicht sehr spektakulär aus. Zudem ist die MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G sehr leise, was für mich ebenfalls wichtig ist.

*be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)*
Mein altes Netzteil ist nun schon mehr als 6 Jahre alt und damit fast schon gefährlich alt. Ich finde das DPP 11 ist die beste Basis, um den eigenen PC die nächsten Jahre weiter aufzurüsten zu können, ohne sich über die Stromversorgung Gedanken machen zu müssen. Außerdem ist es das leiseste Netzteil in der Auswahl. Auch wenn die 850W Leistung im Moment deutlich überdimensioniert erscheint, haben die Effizienz und Qualität des Netzteils mich überzeugt. 
*
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)*
Ich habe mich für den 4K Monitor entschieden, auch wenn dieser auf den ersten Blick nicht zur MSI GTX 1060 passt, die ja eher für FullHD Gaming steht. Aber ich plane den 4K Monitor beim Spielen mit 1080p zu betreiben, was mit 4K genau 4:1 skaliert. Daher passt der 4K Monitor auch zu einer schwächeren Grafikkarte besser als einer mit WQHD Auflösung. 
So kann ich beim Arbeiten und Internet surfen die Vorteile von 4K genießen und trotzdem mit ausreichend FPS zocken. Und in einigen Jahren werden hoffentlich auch erschwinglichere Grafikkarten die ganzen 4k befeuern können.
*
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)*
Kommen wir nun zum Gehäuse: Eigentlich wollte ich mein lieb gewonnenes Lian Li nie wieder hergeben, aber ich musste doch einsehen, dass ohne Kabelmanagement (siehe Bilder !!),ohne Staubfilter oder ohne Front USB 3.0 es einfach zu umständlich ist. Die alten SilentWings 2 passen wunderbar zum  Silent Base 800 Window Black. Dies kommt auch ein wenig dezenter daher als der große Bruder und den zusätzlichen Platz brauche ich nicht.

Sollte ich tatsächlich ausgewählt werden, würde ich die Komponenten selbst einbauen. Für die Bilder würde ich dann auch die gute Canon vom Bruder ausleihen.

Zuletzt wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich beim PCGH Team für den netten Abend. Wann kann man sich sonst schon einfach so schöne Hardware aussuchen


----------



## Tymofar (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend PCGH Team,

dann versuche ich mal mein Glück und mache mit.

Ich bin ja gerade dabei mein Casecon zu erstellen, bei dem noch so einiges an Komponenten fehlt.
Hier gehts zum Casecon ->  project zero

Ich würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen, da ich eh vorhatte nicht mein komplettes altes System in mein neues Case zu machen und mein budget immer weiter schrumpft je weiter ich mit dem Build komme.
Somit wäre das eine klasse Unterstützung für mich, würde mir sehr weiterhelfen und ich könnte das verwirklichen, was ich mir vorstelle.

Auswählen würde ich das hier:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

(ich hätte noch die silent wings 3 nehmen können dann hätte ich genau 67 Punkte gehabt allerdings passen diese von der Form her leider nicht)


Momentanes System:

Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
Ram: G.Skill RipjawsZ (4x4) 16 GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 SC
Netzteil: Antec high current Gamer 620W
Lüfter: 4x 120mm be quiet! silent wings, silent wings USC, Shadow wings (mix ;D)
                2x 140mm be quiet! silent wings 2
CPU Kühler: Shadow Rock Topflow SR1 von be quiet
SSD: Mushkin cronos 120 GB
HDD: 1x WD Green 750 GB, 2 alte 1TB von Samsung

Bildschirm: BenQ e2200HD LCD Monitor  (dringendes Update benötigt wie man sehen kann ;D)
Maus: Speedlink Decus Gaming mouse
Tastatur: ein kleines bluetooth ding von Apple


Prozess der Entscheidungsfindung:

Grafikkarte oder Mainboard:
Ist sehr offensichtlich hier von gtx 760 2GB auf GTX 1070 8GB

Netzteil oder CPU Kühler:
Hier gab es mehrere Gründe:
1. Mein Netzteil ist mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt und der Lüfter hat anscheinend einen Lagerschaden.
2. Kabelmanagement, welches mein momentanes nicht hat
3. CPU Kühler wird nicht benötigt, da ich den Prozessor mit Wasser kühlen werde
4. be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt -> genug Spielraum für ein eventuell späteres Upgrade auf SLI und genug Festplatten 
     für Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt.

Lüfter oder Gehäuse:
Da ich mir ein Casecon erstelle war es hier ebenfalls sehr einfach ^^ zudem kann ich die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren verbauen.

Bundles:
Für mich zum editieren vollkommen ausreichend und fehlender Punkte 

Monitor:
das wäre ein Massives Upgrade gegenüber meinem alten BenQ 22".
Warum ich diesen gewählt habe ist weil er ein 4k Monitor ist und 28" hat , hiermit kann ich meiner Kreativität freien lauf lassen.
Und zum zocken auch klasse!


Natürlich werde ich auch alles selbst einbauen und euch die Bilder zukommen lassen.
Zudem werden diese ja ebenfalls in meinem Tagebuch dokumentiert.

Hier wird alles rein kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht es momentan aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,

Benny


----------



## D_Donsen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles Setup:

*AsRock Fatal1ty Killer 990FX
AMD FX8150 @3,9ghz, EKL Brocken II
16GB DDR3
240GB SSD, 2TB HDD
EVGA GTX 970*
Ein bald 7 Jahre altes *Sharkoon Rush Power 600W Netzteil *
Alles in nem *Thermaltake Midgard* 2(?) untergebracht, 
inklusive vollem Lüfterausbau, was alles mit dem NT eingebaut wurde.

Meine Wünsche:

*Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Bundles: *ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) >> 67/67 Punkte

Die 1070 soll mithilfe des Displays für flüssiges Gameplay sorgen und mir die Tore zu 144Hz öffnen,
während die Shadow Wings ausrangierte  Gehäuselüfter ersetzen und wieder Ruhe in die Bude bringen.
Das Darkpower Pro soll mein in die Jahre gekommenes Netzteil ablösen, welches immer häufiger zu aussetzern neigt.
Was mit der Peripherie passieren soll ist hingegen noch unklar; die Sova wär interessant für meinen geplanten PS1-PC 
(alte Laptop-Komponenten in ein PS1-Gehäuse gepackt, als Emulator/Mediaplayer eingesetzt)
Ich würde die Aufrüstung gerne selber übernehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaser (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!
Erstmal, tolle Aktion, dass ihr 4 zufälligen leuten das System aufrüstet. Coole Idee mit der Punktevergabe.
Ich weiß, mein System ist jetzt nicht das älteste, aber die Grafikkarte zieht sehr viel Strom, ist laut und erzeugt viel wärme.
Das gibt 2 Probleme und einen vorteil.
1. Problem: Meine Grafikkarte ist so laut, dass sich jeder darüber auf Skype, Teamspeak, etc beschwert.
2. Problem: Hohe Stromkosten
Einziger Vorteil: Eine tolle Heizung im Winter.

Zudem sind die standart Gehäuse Lüfter nicht wirklich leise und einen passender Monitor zur Grafikkarte darf auch nicht fehlen.

Deswegen möchte ich meinen PC hiermit aufgerüstet haben:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein neuer CPU Kühler und ein neues Netzteil sind nicht nötig, da ich diese beiden Komponenten erst erneuert habe.

Hier noch mein momentaner PC:

CPU: i5 6600
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 380X
Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme3
Ram: Corsair 8GB DDR4 2400
Speicher: Seagate 1TB, 240GB Crucial SSD
Netzteil: 500W beQuiet
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T3-W

(Bild angehängt)

Zudem benutze ich einen 24" Monitor von Acer mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 der dann mein 2. Monitor werden würde.

Ich würde auch die Komponenten (falls ich gewinne) gerne selbst einbauen, da mir das basteln an PC's sehr viel spaß bringt.

Ich wünsche allen Gewinnspiel-Teilnehmern Viel Glück


----------



## mineharry01 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

ich habe die letzten Monate meine Hardware ausgetauscht und aufgerüstet, jedoch bin ich noch nicht zufrieden.
Ich habe bspw. das beQuiet! Silent Base 800, das gab es leider noch nicht mit Fenster, als ich dies gekauft habe. Das stört mich total da ich großen wert auf die Optik lege. Daher würde ich mich sehr über das Dark Base Pro 900 Orange freuen.
Als Netzteil habe ich derzeit ein günstiges Corsair, das musste ich kurzfristig kaufen, da mein altes den geist aufgegeben hat. Ich wollte schon immer ein beQuiet! Netzteil, daher wäre das Dark Power Pro 11 Optimal für mich. Außerdem soll in den nächsten Monaten meine Grafikkarte durch eine neue AMD getauscht werden, da sind großzügige Leistungsreserven von Vorteil - mein Corsair hat jedoch nur 600W und hat daher nicht so viel Reserveren.
Am wichtigsten ist mir jedoch ein sehr gutes Mainboard. Ich habe derzeit ein MSI B150M Mortar. Dies ist zwar ein gutes Mainboard (für die Preisklasse), jedoch bietet es keinerlei Übertacktungsmöglichkeiten für die CPU (aufgrund des Chipsatz). Ein ausgewachsenes Mainboard mit viel Übertacktungspotential ist genau das richtige für mich, um meinen i7 6700k auf maximale Leitung zu bringen. Da ich neben dem gelegentlichen Spielen in hohen Einstellungen auch Virtualisierung betreibe und gelegentlich etwas Rendern muss, bringt mir jede kleine Tackterhöung etwas.
Abschließen würde der iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 dieses tolle Paket durch die 4k Auflösung. Leider habe ich bisher nicht das Glück 4k genießen zu können, mit diesem Bildschirm hätte ich das jedoch schlagartig ausgebessert. 

Die Peripherie von Roccat gefällt mir gut, bisher habe ich immer das was gerade so über ist benutzt. Außerdem gibt ein Gesamtpaket von Roccat ein einheitliches Bild auf dem Schreibtisch. Da mir Optik wichtig ist, ergänzt die Peripherie Optimal den Aufgerüsteten PC.


Meine Derzeitige Konfiguration in Kurzform:

Mainboard: MSI B150M Mortar
RAM: 2x 16GB HyperX Fury
CPU: i7 6700k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition
Netzteil: Corsair CX600M
Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800 (Kein Seitenfenster  )
Massenspeicher: 2x Samsung 850 500 GB Evo, 2x 2TB WD RED, 1x Verbatin 64GB SSD
Tastatur: Cherry MX Board 3.0
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia
Keine Sonstige Peripherie vorhanden


Meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

(Bilder leider kein Aktuelles vorhanden, auf dem einen noch mit dem alten Netzteil, auf dem anderen war gerade eine WD RED ausgebaut.)


----------



## Thotem (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Interessante Aktion, mach ich natürlich mit!

Meine Wunschauswahl: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gerade ein Grafikkarten-Upgrade kommt sehr gelegen, da ich den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen benutze. Gerade beim Spielen in 1440p kommt die Grafikkarte oft ans Limit (maximal ausgelastet und der VRAM ist schnell voll), und gerade wegen neuen Spielen die jetzt kommen 16/17 und saftige Systemanforderungen stellen (z.B. Battlefield 1) oder auch zur Vorsorge (Stichwort Star Citizen) hat man wohl mit einer GTX 1080 erstmal seine Ruhe.
Und am Rande,  das die Graka von MSI schick zusammen mit meinem Mainboard (Rote LEDs) aussehen würde ist sowieso klar!
Der Monitor würde auch sehr gelegen kommen, da mein ca. 7 Jahre alter Asus ab und zu trotz bestehender Stromanbindung einfach ausgeht (und nach einigen Minuten wieder angeht). Ist halt einfach alt, dauernd Hitzeprobleme... Ist zwar nur mein Zweitbildschirm, aber ich möchte ihn wirklich nicht nicht missen (also den 2ten Bildschirm; den Asus gegen einen geeigneten Nachfolger jederzeit  )
Ein Mauspad kommt auch gelegen, habe nämlich nur... naja meinen Tisch halt. 
Und die Lüfter wären auch sehr cool. Die "Default"-Lüfter meines Gehäuses von Sharkoon sind doch durchaus hörbar, ich werde mal recherchieren wie laut die 'be quit!' sind aber ich denke eine Verbesserung wäre das allemal
Installation und Montage würde ich selbst übernehmen. Habe ich bei dem unten aufgelisteten PC auch gemacht (und der ist auch schon ein Upgrade-Mischmasch  )

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
MB: Asus MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
RAM: 16GB Corsair DDR4-2666Mhz
GPU: KFA2 Geforce GTX 970 EXOC Black
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Midi-Tower
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM 500W
HDD: 2x WD Green (1x 1TB, 1x 2TB)
SSD: 128GB Crucial SSD
Monitor: 1. Acer G277HU (1440p), 2. Asus VE228 (1080p)
Tastatur: Logitech G610 Orion Brown
Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Core
Kopfhöhrer: Teufel Aureol Real Black
Mikro: Samson C01UPRO

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern

Ich merke gerade das es mir alleine schon gefallen hat, mich mehr mit meinem PC und dessen Innenleben zu beschäftigen, darüber nachzudenken was alles super läuft und was erneuert werden könnte. Und natürlich die Systeme der Anderen hier zu begutachten. Jaa, vor allem das! Neugierig sind wir doch alle...
Dafür Danke an das PCGH-Team und die Sponsoren!

Ein bisschen unaufgeräumt, das gebe ich zu


----------



## Freshofall (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr coole Aktion! 
Meine Aufrüst-Optionen wären folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell habe ich das hier verbaut:
CPU: Intel i5-4670 @ 3,4Ghz 
RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1333MHz
Mainboard: ASUS H97-Pro Gamer
GPU: AMD Radeon HD7870 2GB
Speicher: 256GB Samsung SSD 840 Evo
1TB Western Digital WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power E7 mit 750 Watt 
OS: Win7 Home Premium 64bit 
Monitore: Acer H233H (23") + MD7218AR (17")
Gehäuse: Aerocool RS-9 Devil Red

Mein Fokus beim Aufrüsten lag deshalb vor allem auf der Grafikkarte, die für mich in einigen Spielen schon den Bottleneck darstellt. Außerdem würde ich nach fast 6 Jahren Betrieb gerne das Netzteil erneuern, um möglichem Verschleiß vorzubeugen. Um die Grafikkarte auch ordentlich auszunutzen, lag der zweite Fokus dann auf dem Monitor, der mein Zwei-Bildschirm-System perfekt erneuern würde, und einem neuen Gehäuse mit besseren Möglichkeiten zum Cablemanagement und mehr Platz. (Ich denke, dass angehängte Bild spricht für sich.) Falls ich gewinne, kann ich die Teile sogar selbst zusammen bauen. 

LG

PS: Entschuldigt den Staub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3sse (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

für diese Aktion habe ich nochmal meinen alten Battlefield 2 Account gecheckt – am 27.11.2005 um exakt 15:10 Uhr spielte ich im zarten Alter von (fast ) 16 Jahren das erste Mal ein wirklich hardwarelastiges Computerspiel online. Die Stunden in Battlefield 2 zogen schnell ins Land und irgendwann konnte ich es einmal bei einem Kumpel ohne Lags bei explodierenden Granaten und in höchster Detailstufe bewundern –  hier wurde ich infiziert. 2 GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher zu Weihnachten waren da der absolute Bringer. Seitdem strebe ich an, alle Games in hohen Detailstufen flüssig spielen zu können. In diesen etwas mehr als 10 Jahren habe ich jeden meiner PCs selbst zusammengestellt und auch zusammengebaut, wobei sich PCGH für mich zu einer festen Instanz entwickelt hat, auch wenn ich im Forum bisher nicht sonderlich aktiv war – hiermit möchte auch ich nun endlich mal die Chance auf eine Verlosung bei euch nutzen! 

Leider konnte PCGH mein bisheriges *„Einbauhighlight“* nicht verhindern: Das Anschließen einer HDD an den Y-Stromanschluss meiner damals neuen MSI(Zufall!) 7800GT. Als ich den „fachgerecht“ installierten PC daraufhin in Anwesenheit meines Kumpels, der es scheinbar auch nicht besser wusste, startete, schmorten sofort die Kabel des (Billig-)Netzteiles durch und Rauch stieg aus dem futsch-neuen PC. Jetzt wurde mir eindringlich bewusst, warum man manchmal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen sollte - in dieser wurde nämlich genau davor gewarnt. Letztlich überlebten aber alle Teile, außer eben dem Netzteil - mein Kumpel konnte den Stromstecker tatsächlich schnell genug ziehen…

Das Hauptaugenmerk meiner Zusammenstellungen orientiert sich seit meinem ersten (eigenen) PC grundsätzlich am besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis (früher Schüler, heute Student). Daher wäre es für mich ein absolutes Highlight und Novum einmal einen wirklichen Leistungskracher im PC zu haben. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich mich ganz besonders über die MSI 1080 GTX freuen, mit der ich mein heiß-erwartetes Battlefield 1, in Kombination iiyama-Monitor, auch in WQHD-Auflösung geschmeidig spielen könnte.  So könnte der Weihnachtsmann auch andere Dinge als zusätzliches Geld vorbeibringen, da ein WQHD Monitor bisher ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste stand.  

Im Gegenzug versichere ich hiermit, als mittlerweile fortgeschrittener PC-Eigenbauer, beim Einbau der Grafikkarte meine SSD *nicht* mit der MSI 1080 GTX zu verbinden - das wäre dann eher nochmal was für PCGH in Gefahr... Somit wäre mir auch die Chance auf eine Rehabilitation ermöglicht, da meine erste MSI Grafikkarte ja keinen guten Einstieg bei mir hatte . Falls mir PCGH doch nicht traut, ich schicke euch meinen PC auch gerne zu … 
Also PCGH – ich zähle auf euch, ab April 2017 geht der Einstieg in das Berufsleben voll und ganz los, hiermit könntet ihr mir noch eine ganz große Freude machen - auch das Roccat-Set würde bei mir gute Verwendung finden, Tastatur und Maus dürfen gerne in die wohl verdiente Rente gehen…

Viele Grüße und toitoitoi an alle!

H3SSE

___________________________________________________

*Meine jetzige Hardware:*

CPU: i5 4690K (Noch OC-Potenzial vorhanden)
CPU-Kühler: Brocken Eco (Das BeQuiet Netzteil wünscht sich einen BeQuiet-Kollegen als CPU-Kühler)
Grafikkarte: XFX R9 290 (möchte gerne ersetzt werden) 
Mainboard: ASRock Z97M Pro4 (Sockel 1150 läuft noch super )
RAM: 4x4 GB G.Skill F3-12800CL9D DDR3 
SSD: 256 GB Crucial MX100 
Netzteil: BeQuiet! PurePower L8 630 Watt ()
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS Cube 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Tastatur/Maus: Logitech G11 und G5 (möchten gerne in Rente )
Bildschirm: Acer 271HL (läuft wegen defektem HDMI-Port über den VGA Anschluss)



*Meine Traumhardware:
* 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## jonnychercher (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 67 (11 Punkte übrig)

Also moin erstmal liebes PCGH Team naja also erst einmal danke dafür das ihr euch das hier erstmal durchlest  und noch ein danke das ich an diesem Gewinnspiel Teilnehmen darf.
Also erstmal zu meiner Person und warum ich dieses Gewinnspiel wirklich unfassbar gerne gewinnen würde.
Ich habe mir vor nem knappen Jahr n neuen PC zugelegt und musste feststellen das dieser dann doch echt extrem viel Strom verbracht und da ich noch zu Hause wohne und noch nicht in Ausbildung bin sondern noch zur schule gehe Zahle den Strom nicht ich sondern meine Eltern die mir schon gedroht haben sollte der PC zu viel Strom verbrauchen werden   ich diesen leider nicht mehr so häufig betreiben dürfen.
Da ich aber in dieser Zeit wo ich diesen Pc habe doch feststellen musste wie sehr und wie gerne ich Zocke würde es mir doch (sprichwörtlich) das Genick brechen wenn ich dort eine Bremse reinbekommen würde.
Darum würde ich mich doch extrem über die Hardware Freuen da die Hardware die dann bei dem Gewinn in den Pc eingebaut werden würde weniger Strom Verbrauchen würde und ich dann mein Hobby weiter ausleben Könnte.
Außerdem Liebe ich es an PCs zu "Basteln" und hatte dann mit der neuen Hardware wieder was zu tun. 
Ich möchte die Punktzahl nicht voll ausnutzen da ich ein bescheidener Mensch bin und mich über die ausgewählte Hardware sehr Freuen würde 
Liebe Grüße Jonny 

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX 9590 4,7 GHZ
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290x
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990fxa-ud5
SSD: San Disk Ultra 2 256GB
SSD 2: Intenso 128GB
Festplatte(HDD): Samsung 2TB
Ram: Kingstone 1600MHZ DDR3 cl9
CPU Kühler: Aoi Wakü von Arctic
Netzteil: Bequite 750W
Case: Aerocool
System: Windows 10 (nur wegen Direct x12)
Monitor: Medion Lcd Tv


----------



## 3B-Bluthusten (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig) 

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Mainboard:	Asus M5a99 Evo
Ram:		16GB Corsair Vengeance 
Gehäuse:	Bitfenix Shinobi
CPU:		AMD Fx 6300
Netzteil:	Corsair AX760
CPU-Kühler:	Noctua NH U12-S
Grafikkarte:	MSI GTX 970
Festplatte1:	Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Festplatte2:	Seagate Baracuda 1TB
Laufwerk:	LG BD/DVD Brenner
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster T240HD

Hey Ho, dann Versuch ich doch auch mal mein Glück 

Mit meiner CPU und Mainboard Kombo bin ich mittlerweile ziemlich unzufrieden. Diese beiden Komponenten sind zwar Preis/Leistungs-technisch top aber bremsen das System doch stark aus.
Meine CPU-Auslastung ist meist bei 100% und außerdem gibt es seit Jahren keine Treiberupdates mehr für mein Mainboard (es wird wohl nicht umsonst so schnell durch die Rev. 2 ersetzt worden sein). 

Mit meiner Grafikkarte bin ich eigentlich super zufrieden. Nachdem mir meine Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce GHZ Edition abgeraucht ist und diese von meinem lokalen Händler durch eine MSI GTX 970 G4 Gaming ersetzt wurde kann ich mich über diese Komponente nun wirklich nicht beschweren (es muss ja nicht immer das beste/neueste sein). Ich gebe mich seit jeher mit niedrigeren FPS zufrieden und momentan läuft alles auf hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen ziemlich gut. 

Deswegen habe ich mich gegen die Grafikkarte und für das neue Mainboard entschieden. Das Upgrade von Mainboard und CPU wollte ich eh in nächster Zeit vornehmen. Lüftertechnisch ist mein PC auf einem guten Stand, doch auch die leisesten BeQuiet Lüfter helfen nicht in meinem Klapprigen (von Lans geschundenen) Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse.

Mit den Peripheriegeräten ist das so eine Sache. Mein Monitor ist ziemlich alt, langsam und hat ne menge toter Pixel (hier besteht also Akuter bedarf ;P ) und meine Logitech G9x (Maus) klappert auf dem nackten Unterboden vor sich hin. Lediglich meine Tastatur steht mir treu zur Seite. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich mich für den 28'' Monitor (ich weiß, das ist etwas viel für meine 970) und das mittlere Peripheriebundle entscheiden.

Den Um-/Neubau würde ich gerne selbst übernehmen. Wenn erwünscht könnte ich dazu auch Bildmaterial liefern.

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück

Anbei mein System in Bildern: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

da sich bei mir hardwareseitig seit der letzten Pimp my PC Verlosung nichts verändert hat, gibt es von mir wieder die selbe Bewerbung wie letztes Jahr.

Ausgewählte Produkte des Gewinnspiels:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard: ASROCK H87 Pro 4
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670k 
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standardkühler
Grafikkarte: Gainward Phantom GeForce GTX 560 1GB
RAM: 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600
Festplatten: 1 x Samsung EVO SSD 250 GB, 1 x Western Digital 1 TB (extern)
Netzteil: seasonic M12 520 W
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Monitor: LG IPS224
DVD-Brenner


----------



## wernchen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe mir folgendes für meinen Rechner ausgewählt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹



Zu meinem Rechner:
CPU Intel Core 5 6600
Asus Mainboard Z170 P-D3
2 Festplatten 2000 GB
ADATA SSD 510 120 GB
PSU Dark Power Pro 10 750 W
Blu Ray Brenner LG
Gehäuse Hummer 3
RAM Crucial Ballistix 2 x 8 GB 1600er

Leider habe ich das falsche Mainboard gekauft, musste alles auf die schnelle gehen, ich habe leider nur 4 x SATA und bräuchte mindestens 6 wie bei meinem alten Mainboard. Es fehlt an allen Ecken und Enden und zu einer neuen Grafikkarte konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen. Ein neues Gehäuse bräuchte ich auch weil die Aussenwand sich was verzogen hat und das Teil fängt manchmal an zu rattern, ausserden sind zur Zeit keine Lüfter angeschlossen (Nocuta Flex oder so ähnlich 140 mm). Desweiteren müsste ich das Gehäuse auf USB 3.0 nachrüsten, weiss nicht wie.


----------



## Jonas55 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team !

mein derzeitiger PC ist bis auf das Gehäuse und die Kühler (CPU, Grafikkarte) noch so, wie ich ihn vor fast sieben Jahren zum 18. Geburtstag gekauft habe. Der Monitor ist noch ein Jahr älter. Gleichzeitig war das auch mein erster jemals zusammengebauter PC. Mittlerweile sind dort doch einige weitere PCs dazugekommen, da ich viele meiner Freunde anschließend davon überzeugen konnte, sich kein Fertig-PC zu kaufen.

Leider läuft auf meinem alten Schätzchen kein aktuelles Spiel mehr wirklich flüssig. Deshalb sehe ich Pimp my PC 2016 als ersten Schritt meinen PC endlich mal wieder zu aktualisieren. Wenn ich die Teile gewinnen würde, würden weitere neue Teile nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.



Hier zu meinem aktuellen PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 4x 3,6Ghz (übertaktet)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner + Scythe Slipstream 800rpm

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H

RAM: 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1333Mhz CL9

GPU: Powercolor HD 5770 1GB GDDR5
GPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooloing Accelero S1 Plus + 2x Scythe Slipstream 800rpm

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB + Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer

Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50

Gehäuse: MS-Tech S1 Crow

Monitor: LG Flatron L227WTP (22", 1680x1050)

Tastatur: Lenovo Preferred Pro

Maus: Red4Power Black Cobra

Alles in allem ist die ganze Hardware recht angestaubt und zieht keine Wurst mehr vom Teller  Hinzu kommt noch ein sehr nerviges Spulenfiepen des Bildschirms. Das einzige was an dem PC noch in Ordnung ist, ist vermutlich das Kabelmanagement.



Deshalb habe ich mir die folgende Hardware ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gründe:
- die GTX 1070 bietet eine gute Grundlage für ein solides Spieleerlebnis
- die Lüfter des MS-Tech Gehäuses sind zu laut und rattern, die Silent Wings 3 sollten da Abhilfe schaffen
- meine Peripherie-Geräte sind eher ungeeignet für Gaming
- 700W reicht für alles aus, 80 plus Silber,Kabelmanagement,  leiser Lüfter, schwarze Kabel --> was will man mehr 
- das Spulenfiepen des Monitors nervt und Auflösung + Größe sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß



Danke an PCGH und alle Hersteller für das Gewinnspiel. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück!


----------



## MussSpachteln (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie sie sich alle anbiedern...


----------



## beealee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vorab schonmal echt ne dufte Aktion von euch!
Wenn es der Zufall so will hätte ich doch gerne folgendes Equipment zum Aufstocken meines Rechners:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell habe ich das hier verbaut:

CPU: AMD FX-8320E
RAM: 2x4GB Noname RAM 
Mainboard:  Asus M5A78L
GPU: AMD Radeon HD7870 2GB
Speicher: 256GB Samsung SSD 850 Evo
Netzteil: beQuiet 700W
OS: Win7 Ultimate
Monitore: Zwangsweise den vom kleinem Bruder. :')
Gehäuse: Bequiet Dark Base 600 

Mein Fokus richtet sich natürlich, so wie bei einigen anderen auch, auf die Grafikkarte. 
Meine hat so langsam mal ausgedient und es muss dringend eine neue her, bezahlen kann ich das allerdings nebenbei nicht einfach so- denn gewisse Anforderungen hat man ja schon noch irgendwo was die Grafik angeht! 
Ebenfalls sehr interessant und verlockend ist der Monitor für mich, da ich zur Zeit gar keinen habe und gezwungener maßen den von meinem kleinem Bruder nutzen muss. 
Sollte ich gewinnen wäre ich im Stande den Rechner selbst aufzubauen, beziehungsweise nachzurüsten und anschließend genügend Fotomaterial zurückzusenden. 
Also dann, viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und ein riesen Dankeschön !!! an PCGH!

Lg


----------



## SkyDefend (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr erneut diese Aktion anbietet.
Mir kommt diese Aktion als Student wie gerufen, aber dazu später mehr.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: i5 3470
GPU: MSI Gtx 970 4G Gaming
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix 1600Mhz
Netzteil: BeQuiet E10 500W inkl Kabelmanagement
CPU Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 13
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Ultra
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
DVD Laufwerk: GH24NS95
Monitor: LG IPS 235P



Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso gerade diese Grafikkarte? 
Die MSI GTx 1080 ist wie ich oft auf Ihrer Webseite wie auch im Heft lese das Nonplus Ultra was Leistung und Effizienz angeht.
Meine GTX 970 hat leider nur 3.5GB brauchbaren VRAM, was ich leider schon in Full HD sowie vielen neuen Spielen merke.
Dazu kommt, dass ich ein Grafik Fanatiker bin und nach Möglichkeit alles auf Maximum aufdrehe um die volle Grafikpracht genießen zu können.
Daher wäre mir dieses Stück Hardware das wichtigste.

Wieso diesen CPU Kühler?
Ehrlich gesagt, weil das Budget noch gepasst hat 
Allerdings ist mein aktueller schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, da die PVM Regelung nicht mehr funktioniert und er sehr laut ist, trotz schallgedämmten Gehäuse.
Bis jetzt konnte ich mich leider nicht dazu bewegen einen neuen zu kaufen.

Wieso dieses LüfterSet?
Lüfter kann man immer gebrauchen und gerade welche von bequiet würde ich sehr gerne gegen die aktuellen Standardlüfter vom Nanoxia Gehäuse eintauschen.

Wieso dieses Bundle?
Man musste es wählen, ich bräuchte dieses jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht umbedingt, wobei eine neue Maus sicher mal nicht verkehrt wäre, gerade bei Taktikshootern wie Rainbow Six: Siege.
Über die restlichen Roccathardware freue mich mich dennoch sehr, bin noch nie in den Genuss dieser Hardware gekommen 

Wieso diesen Monitor?
Von dieser Marke habe ich persönlich noch nicht so oft gehört, ich würde einen 27 Zöller aber sehr begrüßen, da mein aktueller wohl in nächster Zeit schlapp macht(Sporadische Freezes, Power Button funktioniert ebenfalls nicht immer).
Desweiteren kommt er wie gerufen, da das Programmieren mit 2 Monitoren, sollte sicher der jetzige nicht verabschieden wesentlich einfacher und schneller geht, da ich dann wenigstens mal einen ordentlichen Überblick habe 
In Games ist er ebenfalls sehr nützlich, ein größerer Bildschirm als mein aktueller fast 24 Zöller ist immer cooler 


Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein, kann ich den Umbau selbst erledigen, habe in den letzten Monaten und Jahren bei mir selber, im aktuellen Studium, wie auch bei Freunden sehr viel Erfahrung sammeln können.
Das alles werde ich selbstverständlich mit viel Fotomaterial protokollieren.


Vielen Dank nocheinmal für die tolle Aktion!

Viele Grüße aus Köln,

SkyDefend


----------



## ViperZ (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie auch schon letztes Jahr mache ich mit 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Erklärung ist ganz einfach. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres günstig nen Xeon e3-1231v3 geschossen um meinen alten Phenom II 955 in Rente zu schicken. Damals war er das Bottleneck. Anfangs war das sau geil, aber mittlerweile muss ich gestehen das ich ein bisschen süchtig nach mehr Leistung geworden bin ^^ Nun ist meine R9 280 die  Schwachstelle. Theoretisch reicht sie ja noch für alle Spiele, aber wie man an aktuellen Benchmarks sieht, gehört eine 2 Jahre alte Mittelklasse Karte nunmal langsam schon fast zur Einsteigerklasse. Die Grafikkarte ist aber nunmal das teuerste und für einen Studenten mal eben 400+  für  eine 1070 (vorher lohnt es sich glaube ich mMn kaum) die auch deutlich Mehrleistung bietet  ausgeben ist leider relativ schwer. 

Der Shadow Rock 2 ist meine  Wahl um meinen Macho 120 zu ersetzen. Der SR2 ist auch der einzige der in mein Gehäuse reinpasst, welches ich unbedingt behalten will (da gemodded).

Die Lüfter würden meine 3 Pure Wings 120mm ersetzen. Sind zwar gut, aber unter Last der GPU und CPU doch relativ laut.

Das Bundle kann man nicht abwählen, was aber nicht so schlecht ist, da ich dann endlich meine doch schon ziemlich betagte G15 (noch die alte in Blau) durch eine mechanische Tastatur ersetzen kann.

Die Wahl des Monitors fiel auch einfach. Da ich zwei 1080p LCDs habe (alte 22" LGs ^^) und man bei NVIDIA leider kein mixed resolution verwenden kann ist der 1080p Monitor die einzig logische Wahl. Und nebenbei juckt es mir in den Fingern mal mehr als 60Hz auszuprobieren  Und 2 Monitore sind zum programmieren oder generell arbeiten/recherchieren einfach sau gut!

Aktuell verbaut:
- Xigmatek Alfar
- Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 + Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A 
- MSI H97 Gaming 3 
- MSI R9 280 Gaming 
- 2x 4GB Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 
- 2x 4GB Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 1600 
- Cougar SX460 PCGH-Edition
- 2TB WD Blue
- 500GB Samsung 850 EVO
- 3x BeQuiet SilentWings 120mm (vorne und oben)
- 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro Green 120mm  (einer hinten und einer vorne auf dem Macho 120)

Und hier die Bilder meines Schatzes. Muss ich mal wieder entstauben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoeni1337 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey zusammen,

als armer Weltreisender (Weg von der Couch - Weltreise Blog 2016) verpasse ich ein ganzes Jahr der Zockerei und werde somit bald recht ausgeblutet (hinsichtlich Geld) und ausgehungert (die Finger jucken nach einer Tastatur und Maus) wieder zurückkehren.



Deswegen schaue ich circa 2x täglich ins PCGH Forum und schmiede heimliche Aufrüstpläne. Und was sehe ich hier? Die Chance, ebendiese noch vor Beginn eines neuen Jobs in die Tat umsetzen zu können. Genial!

Zugegebener Maßen ist meine alte super leise MSI 770er Geforce mit ihren 2Gb nicht mehr gerade die optimale Ausstattung für meinen PC. Daher liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf diesem Punkt - die 1080er ist hier mehr als zukunftssicher. Die 770er macht sicher einen super Job in meinem HTPC, der dann hoffentlich nicht mehr ganz so am Limit hängt.

Mein Dark Power Pro muss ich nicht ersetzen, aber ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter als Ergänzung zu meinen bestehenden Silent Wings wären nicht schlecht. Die alte Logitech MX518 ist mir zwar seit einem knappen Jahrzehnt treu, aber es wäre wohl nicht verkehrt, hier mal nach vorn zu schauen. Meinen aktuellen 24" BenQ habe ich auch schon seit der Studienzeit - der wäre an anderer Stelle (Papas PC) noch gut aufgehoben, während ich mich an der Pracht seines Nachfolgers bei Titeln wie Mafia 3, CIV 6 und Star Citizen (um nur einen Abriss zu nennen ) vergnüge.



Ach ja...meine Freundin drückt mir ausdrücklich nicht die Daumen hierfür 




Mein PC:


Prozessor:  Intel Core i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler:  Enermax ETS 120mm
Mainboard:  MSI Z87 M Power 
Arbeitsspeicher:  2x8GB DDR3 G.Skill RipJawsX 1833 
Festplatte:  Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB 
Grafikkarte:  MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC (2Gb) 
Sound:  7.1 onboard 
Netzteil:  Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W
Gehäuse:  Nanoxia Deep Silence 
Monitor:  BenQ 24" (2011)
Maus:  Logitech MX 518
Tastatur:  Logitech  (sogar noch mit PS/2)




Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## GoukipK (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team! Richtig geile Aktion von euch, da lohnt es sich doch gleich doppelt meinen alten Computec Account zu reaktivieren! 

Mein Rechner ist jetzt doch schon langsam in die Tage gekommen (s. unten). 
Ein Upgrade wäre bitter nötig, da ich schon lange kein grafisch wirklich aufwändiges Spiel in "High" geschweige denn "Ultra" spielen konnte, trotz 1080p.
Alles was jetzt neu rauskommt, ist bereits auf "Mittel" hart an der Grenze des spielbaren.
Ein Upgrade mit eigenen Mitteln kommt derzeit einfach nicht in Frage, da mein Schatzi und ich nächstes Jahr heiraten wollen und wir jetzt alles für die Hochzeit sparen. 
Daher habe ich mich bei dem Aufrüstrechner auch bewusst für Komponenten entschieden (weiter unten), die ich direkt einbauen kann, ohne weiteren finanziellen Aufwand.

*Hardware im aktuellen PC:*
*CPU:* Intel i5-2500K @ 4,3 GHz
*Mainboard:* ASUS P8P67
*Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming
*RAM:* 2x 8GB G.Skill ARES DDR3-2400 @ 2133
*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W
*Gehäuse:* Cooltek Timaios
*HDD:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420Z
*Tastatur:* Logitech G710+
*Maus:* Logitech MX518
*Headset:* Logitech G430

Und nun zu dem Aufrüstrechner! Da ich mir wie oben erwähnt keine neue CPU leisten will, fällt für mich das Thema Mainboard sowieso weg.
Dafür habe ich mich jetzt für die GTX 1080 Grafikkarte entschieden! Wieso? Nun: Da ich weder einen neuen CPU-Kühler noch ein neues Netzteil brauche, kann ich die Punkte an der Stelle schon mal einsparen.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass meine 580W mehr als ausreichend sind, zumal die 280X eine viel höhere Leistungsaufnahme als die GTX 1080 hat!
Zusätzlich kommt ja noch hinzu, dass ich mich für den Ultra-HD Monitor von iiyama entschieden habe und die Mehrleistung dafür nicht schaden kann. 
Bei den Lüftern kann ich immer noch zwei im Gehäuse unterbringen und man kann diese auch super als Ersatz verwenden, falls einer der anderen ausfällt (erst neulich ist mir einer verreckt!).
Die ROCCAT Bundles kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, allerdings habe ich selbst das ROCCAT Taito Mousepad im Einsatz, daher bin ich von der Qualität an sich durchaus überzeugt.
Und vielleicht kann ich mit der Kiro endlich meine betagte MX518 in Rente schicken!
Zum Monitor bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass es bei einer GTX 1080 schon Sinn macht, in Ultra-HD spielen zu wollen.
Mein BenQ leistet zwar nach wie vor hervorrangende Arbeit, auch in 144Hz! Dieser ist aber hauptsächlich für (Ultra) Street Fighter IV gedacht gewesen, sodass ich die 144Hz in der Regel auch gar nicht ausreizen kann.
Das ändert sich hoffentlich bald mit der GTX 1080! 
Außerdem bearbeite ich ab und zu die Bilder meiner DSLR. Da stoße ich bei 1080p sehr oft an die Grenzen was die Arbeitsfläche angeht! Das ist nicht wirklich angenehm.

*Pimp my PC 2016: Aufrüstrechner:*
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Aktion und beste Grüße!

GoukipK


----------



## Awarth (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team

Mein PC kann ein Upgrade gut vertragen, vor allem beim VRAM.
Da ich gerne in 3*FullHD in Ultrawide spiele, reichen die 2GB der GTX 770 für kaum ein Spiel aus.
Weil ich außerdem gerüstet sein möchte für das kommende Mass Effect Andromeda, dürfen es auch ruhig 8GB VRAM werden.

Mit folgenden Komponenten möchte ich aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und diese Komponenten sind in meinem PC verbaut (wie auch in meiner Signatur zu sehen):

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
GPU: Palit GTX 770 Jetstream 2GB
MoBo: MSI Z87-G43
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power L8 530 Watt
Case: Sharkoon T9 Value (Blue)
CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW
SSD: 120GB Samsung Evo
HDD: 2TB Seagate
Screen: 5760*1080 Pixel

Die alte Nvidiakarte mit 230Watt Abwärme und das alte Gehäuse lassen den Rechner vor allem unter Last durchaus laut werden.
Ein neues Gehäuse, das groß, leise und gut gekühlt ist, wäre für mich daher optimal, vor allem, da die MSI Karte und der Shadowrock 2 ebenfalls die Lautstärke sehr gering halten würden.

Da ich letztes Jahr leider nicht gewonnen habe klappt es vllt dieses mal.

MfG
Awarth


----------



## Aggl (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Und der nächste zieht ins Feld und sucht sein Glück:

Auch hier sind die Komponenten ganz bewusst ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Aufstellung:
CPU: Inten 4670K @ 4.2 (mehr ist mit dem wegen dem RAM um 90° gedrehtem Brocken2 leider nicht drin)
Board: MSI Z87M Gaming
Netzteil: ein NesteQ X-Strike aus der E2CS Serie
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 (war super zufrieden und einer sehr gute Wahl, mittlerweile aber oft der Flaschenhals)
Monitor: BenQ 24"
RAM: 4x4GB G.Skill Trident 2400 DDR3 (10-11-11-30) (eher gemächliche Taktung, für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen!)
SSD: Samsung 830 240GB (für damalige Zeit top und vor allem schnell, nun eher etwas unterdimensioniert)
reguläre HDD: Toshiba 3TB (top, läuft schon seit einigen Jahren fehlerfrei)
Datengrab: Raid aus 2x HGST 4TB (waren eher ein Notkauf, nachdem die alten Samsung HDDs nach nur 1 1/2 Jahren abgeschmiert sind)
Tipse: Cherry KC 1000 (dank Laptop-Tasten ein angenehm flaches Board)
Maus: Logitech G9 (seit vielen Jahren treuer Begleiter - kann mich einfach nicht trennen =s )

Die Gründe für die Wahl sind folgende: 



Spoiler



Zum  einen wird die Graka leider oft zum Flaschenhals... immer wieder  "chillt" die CPU bei niedriger Auslastung und angenehm kühlen Graden,  während die Sapphire trotz seiner leisen und leistungsstarken Kühlung  bereits am Limit um jeden FPS rödelt. Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall als  erstes die fast doppelt so leistungsstarke 1080 als primäres Schmankerl  wählen. 
Im Vergleich dazu konnte die CPU dank der etwas höheren  Taktung bis heute noch gut mithalten, allerdings machen sich hier  langsam die (nur) 4 Threads bemerkbar..  (hoffentlich) wird hier allerdings ein künftiger ADM Zen seinen Weg in den Rechner finden,  vorausgesetzt AMD holt mit der neuen Generation nicht nur auf, sondern  kann auch von der Leistung her halbwegs mit Intel konkurrieren.. Da es mich vor der  aktuellen Entwicklung von Windows und ebenso Intels AMT graut, wäre mir die Rückkehr zu AMD wesentlich lieber.

Ein weiterer Knackpunkt  von meinem Rechner ist die Wahl des Gehäuses selbst: Hier habe ich ein  eher martialisches DragonSlayer von InWin für µATX-Boards verbaut.. entsprechend  schweißtreibende Fummelei bei jedem Umbau garantiert. Aufgrund der Positiionierung der RAM-Riegel musste der Brocken2 um 90° gedreht  werden und hat nur wenig Platz zur Graka.. entsprechende  Leistungseinbußen hat nun die Lüftung. Einzige (noch schlechtere) Alternative wäre, die Sapphire einen PCI-E Slot tiefer zu verbauen.. doch so hätte nicht  einmal ein Finger zwischen Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil sowie der gesamten  HDD-Kabellage gepasst. Mit dem neuen Gehäuse wäre das  Platz-Dilemma auf jeden Fall beseitigt - die Lüftung würde sich somit über  ein gänzlich neues Panorama freuen.

Ursprünglich habe ich seit  der IFA 2014 von einem 34" WHQD 3440*1440 Monitor mit (damals noch)  Freesync und halbwegs guter Reaktionszeit bei hohem Kontrast und  natürlich ohne nerviges Hintergrundleuchten geträumt... aber mal  ehrlich.. bei einer GTX 1080 kann man auch den Schritt auf UHD wagen,  oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bisheriges System: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In  jedem Fall danke ich euch schon einmal für die neue Gelegenheit und die  spannenden Gewinnspiele - allen weiteren Teilnehmern wünsche ich  außerdem noch viel Glück! 

Schöne Grüße
Aggl


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo wehrtes PCGH-Team 

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel Arbeit es sein muss, sich durch all diese, teilweise recht umfangreichen Beiträge zu wühlen. Daher werde ich mich kurz fassen um eure Lebenszeit nicht allzu sehr zu beanspruchen. 

Mein derzeitiges System wurde größtenteils im September 2013 zusammengestellt (natürlich unter Hilfenahme dieser Website und dieses Forums!). Es besteht aus:

*Derzeitiges System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4.20 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Mainboard:  ASRock Z87 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP4GB x4 = 16GB RAM
Festplatten: Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB + Seagate 3TB - San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB + 256GB + eine der frühen Intel SSDs aus 2009 die ich von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen habe 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770 Lightning @ 1280 Mhz 
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 630 schwarz 
Monitor: LG 29EA73-P 21:9
Sound: FiiO E10k Olympus 2 und DT-990 Pro

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und hier meine Wunschkomponenten: 

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie ihr seht liegt der Flaschenhals in meinem Rechner derzeit in der GPU bzw. vielmehr im begrenzten Videospeicher von 2 Gbyte. Hier würde ein Upgrade auf eine aktuelle GPU, gerade in Hinblick auf BF1 (und wer weiß, RedDeadRedemption HD fürn PC?? ) großen Sinn machen. Spiele wie GTA V, The Witcher 3 oder das neueste Anno laufen mit 2 Gbyte und 2560x1080 Pixeln einfach nicht mehr richtig rund. Und nachdem die RX480 nicht der erhoffte Heilsbringer war und mich die Preispolitik von NVIDIA ähm, "nachhaltig verstimmt" hat, werkelt noch immer die MSI Lightning im meinem PC. 

Auch die neuen Peripheriegeräte von Roccat könnte ich gut gebrauchen, meine Sidewinder X4 lässt sich langsam ihr Alter anmerken (schwammige Druckpunkte) und bei meiner Razer Deathadder ist die Mausradtaste kaputt -.- Das Gehäuse von be quiet! wäre ein Traum, meiner Meinung nach unter den Top 3 der High-End-Gehäuse! Würde ich es gewinnen, würde ich glaube ich sogar nochmal Geld in Hand nehmen und mein System ganz nach den optischen Vorgaben des Gehäuses anpassen. Ebenso wäre ein Monitorupgrade mit Adaptive Sync toll, vom 21:9 Format bin ich zudem seit Netflix und co. und vielen kleinen Problemchen mit Oldschool-Titeln nicht mehr so überzeugt (ein Freund betitelte meinen Monitor beim erstmaligen Betrachten als "Panzerschlitz" ). 

Zum Schluss noch ein paar visuelle Impressionen meiner Zeiterheiterungsmaschinerie (gerade kurz vor knapp noch geschossen, ich hoffe die gehen noch durch^^):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lockheed_SR (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also zu meinem Aufbau:
Prozessor: i5 3350p + Mainboard: ZH77 G43
unterstützt wird er durch die R9 290 PCS+ von Powercolor
2x 4 gb+ 1x 2gb sind installiert
als Cpu kühler macht sich der Shadow rock 2 breit
das Netzteil ist üppig das RM 750 von Corsair
das Bitfenix Ghost gibt allen ein zuhause
für Airflow sorgen 3x akasa viper lüfter und 2x vorinstallierte Bitfenix Lüfter
der Monitor ist ein LG IPS234

nun zu meinem Wunschupgrade
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

lg Georg


----------



## defender197899 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier mein Vorschlag

Grafikkarte :   MSI GTX 1070  Gaming  X 8G ( 23 Punkte )
Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt 67 von 67 Punkten.

Mein aktueller PC:
CPU: Intel i7 3770
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z77 UD3H
CPU Cooler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 16 GB  G.Skill Ripjaws 1600  4 x 4GB
GPU: MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8G
SSD: Samsung 830 Pro 256 GB
Netzteil : Corsair CX 750 M
HDD : Seagate Baracuda 2TB
Gehäuse : Coolermaster 690  II NVidia Edition
Monitor. Asus VE276


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Schöne Aktion, da möchte ich auf jeden Fall auch gepimpt werden!

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3.50 GHz, gekühlt von Alpenföhn Sella
Mainboard: Asus P8 Z77-V LX2
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB GeIL DragonRAM DDR3-1333
Festplatten: 240 GB INTEL SSD 330; 1 TB SAMSUNG HD103UJ
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Monitor: BenQ V2420
Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi
Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R
Gehäuse: Chieftec, mit 1x120er Enermax Lüfter, 1x92er Arctic Cooling AF 9225


Die wichtigsten Bauteile meiner Auswahl sind das Gehäuse und das Netzteil, denn demnächst wird Kind Nummer 2 das Elternschlafzimmer besetzten und "Büro" wird zu "Büro/Schlafzimmer" gewandelt werden müssen. Daher muss die Lautstärke des PCs runter, damit meine Liebste nicht von Lüftergeheule wach gehalten wird, wenn die letzten paar Minuten des Tages noch am PC verbracht werden - schließlich schallt mein aktuelles System mittlerweile schon im idle Betrieb beim Browsen hörbar von unter dem Schreibtisch hervor.

Daher dachte ich eigentlich, da mir mein Chieftec Gehäuse schon so lange so gute und geräumige Dienste leistet, nehme ich eines der be quiet! Wings Sets in die Auswahl, um leisen Wind zu machen. Nur leider habe ich gar keinen Platz für 140er Wirbler und nur einen einzigen Platz für 120er Föhns...
Aus diesem Grund ist dann das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black in die Auswahl gewandert und wäre somit mein erster Tower mit freier Sicht auf die Hardware. Die beiden 140er und der 120er Lüfter werden auch definitiv angenehmer die Luft wirbeln als die derzeitig verbauten 92er (Arctic Cooling AF 9225) und 120er (Enermax), die schon seit Jahren ihre Runden drehen. Zusätzlich gefällt mir der (mittlerweile immer üblicher werdende) unten liegende Netzteil-Schacht, was dem gesamten Tower mehr Stabilität bringt.

Das modulare be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt wird eine sorgfältige Verlegung der Kabelage ermöglichen (siehe Kabelbündel auf den Bildern) und auf Jahre den Strombedarf decken können. Dabei wird der große 135er Lüfter ruhig bleiben können.

Falls der Alpenföhn Sella dann doch der letzte schreiende Kreisel bleiben sollte, gab es ja direkt mit dem be quiet! Pure Rock Slim, Shadow Rock 2 oder dem Dark Rock Pro 3 drei passende Vorschläge zur Verbesserung.

Mit meiner aktuellen GTX 970 auf meinem 24 Zoll FHD Display bin ich schon zufrieden, aber ein Plus von 55% Leistung mit der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G ist ja mit nur einer Generation Unterschied schon der Hammer und man kann den einen und anderen Regler noch weiter Richtung Maximum verschieben. Zusätzlich sind die echten 8 GB VRam - gegenüber den 3,5+0,5 - für den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 definitiv ein Muss und mit dem 4K Display ist man auf jeden Fall für die Zukunft gerüstet. (...auch wenn Sharp mit seinem 8K Prototypen schon einen Schritt voraus ist…) 
Etwas irritiert war ich dann schon über die Kombination von Free-Sync Displays und den NVIDIA Grafikkarten, dennoch gehe ich davon aus, dass das Display ebanso auf einer GeForce überzeugen kann.

Aus dem Roccat Bundle passt vor allem das Headset wieder zum Thema "Büro/Schlafzimmer", denn die 5.1 Lautsprecher sind dann doch zu laut für abendliche Katzenvideos…
Da ich seit jeher mit Logitech nie Probleme hatte und daher auch nie verleitet war, etwas anderes zu kaufen, wird es definitiv auch spannend werden, wie sich ein Set von Roccat schlagen wird.


Da ich seit den 90er Jahren an PCs schraube, würde ich die Option zum selbstständigen Aufrüsten wahrnehmen wollen.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## shadowed (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

peace.

Nach über 4 Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit wär ich schon für jedes neue Schräubchen dankbar...
und eigentlich müsste ich ja alles austauschen... aber nu ja... 

wishes:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

aktuell:
CPU: Intel i5-3570
MB: Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H
RAM: 4x4 GB DDR3 1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
Kühler: Coolermaster Hyper 412S
GPU: EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0
PSU: Seasonic X-560 Gold
Case: Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E
Monitor: Samsung LE-32B530P 32" TV FHD

Und im Gewinnfall :
Ich bin absoluter Selbstschrauber. Und könnte den PC eh nicht so lange entbehren.

Danke schön


----------



## slicerino (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Starke Aktion von euch!
Spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen.
Wenn es hier sogar noch die Chance auf die ein oder andere "Kleinigkeit" dazu gibt hab ich mir gedacht versuch ich mal mein Glück  (außerdem würde es sonst nur die 1060 werden...)
Falls es mich tatsächlich treffen sollte bin ich auch so nett und nehme euch die Arbeiten des Zusammenbaus ab  

Meine Auswahl sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: Radeon HD7870 XT Boost
Mainboard: ASRock z87 Pro3
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
CPU KühlerDark Rock 2
SSD: Samsung Evo850 250GB
RAM: 2x8GB Ballistix 1600
Gehäuse: Zalman z11+


----------



## Interocitor (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Klasse Gewinnspiel!

Aktuell:
Mobo: Intel DZ77SL-50K
CPU: i5-2500K
Kühler: Zerotherm Zen FZ120
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
RAM: 16GB HyperX 1866 MT/s 
PSU: EVGA 500W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Versa H24
Monitor: LG 25UM65-P 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mehr Platz. Ich brauche ein größeres Gehäuse  für mehrere Rads. 
Eine bessere GPU wär auch nicht schlecht. Der 2500K würde eine GTX 1080 jedoch ausbremsen.
Meinen schlecht unterstützten 21:9 Monitor würd ich auch gern loswerden.


----------



## Black_Ninja03 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team.

Hier ist die Auswahl meiner Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System besteht zur Zeit aus:

Prozessor:            Intel I5 4670K
Mainboard:          Gigabyte Z97 Soc Force
Grafikkarte:         Sapphire R9 280x Tri-X   auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut mit Alphaccol Nexxxos GPX
CPU Kühler:        Aquacomputer cuplex kryos PRO  Wasserkühler
RAM:                       Corsair Vengeance  4x4GB DDR3 1600
Gehäuse:               Corsair Air 540 in Schwarz
SSD:                         120 GB  Samsung 840 Evo  + 250 GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD:                       Western Digital  1,5TB
Netzteil:                BeQuiet  Straight Power e9 580w CM
Lüfter:                    1x  140mm Alpenföhn Wingboost 3  +  2x 120mm Noiseblocker eloop b12-ps  +  3x Noisblocler Black Silent Pro 120mm
Monitor:                Asus VS248h  24"
Wasserpumpe:   Innovatec  HPPS Plus
Radiatoren:         1x  Magicool 240mm  + 1x Magicool 360mm
Tastatur:               Logitech G15
Maus:                     Logitech G502


Im Großen und Ganze bin ich soweit eigentlich ganz Zufrieden mit meinem Pc. Einziges Manko ist der Monitor,der Bei Full HD leider nur mit 60Hz Arbeitet und meine schon etwas in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte,die so langsam an ihre Leistungsgrenze kommt. In Anbetracht,das in den nächsten Wochen Battlefield 1 raus kommt,wäre es natürlich sehr Vorteilhaft,wenn da die Grafikkarte und der Monitor auf den neusten Stand wären,vor allem die 144Hz des Monitors reizen mich schon sehr.
Über diesen Gewinn würde ich  ich natürlich sehe sehr freuen.

Ps:   Wenn ich zu den Glücklichen Gewinnern zählen sollte,würde ich die Komponenten natürlich selber einbauen,das gehört zu meinem Hobby dazu.


----------



## Erolos (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gott wäre ich Happy, wenn ich davon was bekommen würde.
Ich liebe es am PC zu schrauben, mit 14 hatte ich schon meinen ersten Modding PC zusammengestellt und das Gehäuse in Bronze lackieren lassen und ein einzigartiges Seitenfenster eingebaut, selbst mein Netzteil hatte ich mit einem Sichtfenster versehen und von innen beleuchtet . Momentan versuche ich mein Rechner in mein selbst gebauten Couchtisch (siehe Bilder) zu integrieren. Ich hatte den Rechner auch schon eingebaut gehabt, aber es war nicht wirklich optimal. Deswegen baue ich alles nochmal etwas um und mache sogar zusätzlich eine Eigenbau Wasserkühlung rein. Leider ist alles etwas kostspieliger als gedacht, weshalb der Plan meinen Rechner Hardwareseits noch zu „Pimpen“ für längere Zeit ins Wasser fällt (da Student ohne Money). Deswegen wäre es echt klasse, wenn ich auch zu den 4 glücklichen gehören würde.

Mein aktueller Rechner:
Gehäuse: Eigenbau (Baustelle!!!)
Netzteil: LEPA 700 Watt, 80 Plus Bronze (Lüfter von Cougar eingebaut)
Mainboard: Biostar TA 970 Vers. 5.0
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD HD7870 GHz Edition (Kühler: Artic Cooling Accelero S1 Plus)
CPU: AMD FX 6300, 3,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Andy Samurai Master
RAM: Mushkin Blackline PC3 12800, 8 GB
HDD/SSD: Transcent SSD370, 512 GB
Laufwerk: Sony Optiarc Blue-Ray Brenner
Lüfter: 2x Bitfenix 140
Maus: Logitech G602
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Monitor: BENQ GW2760


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Hardware ist echt Klasse, aber den CPU-Kühler und das Lüfter-Set bräuchte ich bei meinem Projekt nicht unbedingt. Falls ich gewinne, würde ich die erwähnten Teile gerne an jemaden wo die eher gebrauchen könnte weiter verschenken,. 

PS: Sorry, die Gehäuse Bilder zeigt es in Windows zwar richtig rum an, aber hier bekomme ich die nicht richtig herum gedreht.


----------



## mad-onion (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich weiß nicht irgendwie ein seltsames System das Auswahlverfahren.
Man "muß" aus allen Kategorien ein Wahl treffen, viele aber brauchen gar nicht etwas aus allen Kategorien und können daher evtl. gar nciht auswählen, was sie wirklich gerne hätten, weil dann die entsprechenden Punkte fehlen. Bei den Monitoren gibts kein entweder oder, jeder Gewinner muss einen Monitor bekommen.. Wählt man eines der Mainboards, muss man zwangsläufig noch tief in die eigene Tasche greifen, um es nutzen zu können, denn eine CPU ist ja nicht enthalten. Wählt man stattdessen eine der Grafikkarten, unterstützen alle drei Modelle leider nicht Freesync, welches alle drei Monitore, von denen ja einer garantiert dabei sein wird, anbieten 
Nehmen wir mal meinen Rechner als Beispiel: ich habe ein Core X9 Gehäuse und ein 1000W Corsair RMi Netzteil, müsste aber ein wesentlich kleineres gehäuse oder ein nicht benötigtes Netzteil auswählen... Ich habe eine Custom Wasserkühlung mit 2x 360er und 1x 420er Radiatoren, die passen in keines der Gehäuse. Ich habe insgesamt 14 Lüfter verbaut, müsste aber entweder Lüfter oder einen CPU-Luftkühler auswählen?! 
Darum kann ich leider die Kriterien nicht erfüllen, meine Wahl wären die GTX 1080, der 28 Zoll Monitor und das mittlere Roccat-Set mit der Sova MK Tastatur, genau die volle Punktzahl, aber diese Option gibt es ja leider nicht.
Meine genaue Rechnerkonfiguration steht im Profil und der Signatur, ein Bild vom Rechner aktuell findet man in meinem Wakü im Anmarsch Thread zu genüge: Klick


----------



## Beer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich rüste aktuell Teil für Teil meinen PC auf, was fehlt ist noch ein ordentliches Gehäuse, ein optimaler CPU Kühler, ein bezaubernder Monitor und neue Eingabegeräte. Wobei ich mit dem Rest eigentlich bis ZEN warten wollte.

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

i5-3470 untervoltet @ Stock-Clocks
Alpenföhn Panorama
Asrock B75 PRO3-M
Zalman T1 mit USB 2.0 und knacksendem Sound an der Front und ohne Festplattenkäfig
16 GB DDR3 1600
Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB (keine Woche alt)
Thermaltake Paris (circa 1 1/2 Monat alt)
Crucial MX200 500GB (circa 1 Monat alt), lose im Gehäuse hängend
BluRay-ROM


---

An sich läuft der Rechner soweit, aber das Gehäuse nervt mich nur noch, und die RX480 von Sapphire ist schon etwas lauter als ich es mir wünschen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorag666 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein System langsam! In die Jahre kommt....

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 945 @3000 MH/z
Gigabyte M720-US3 Mainboard AM2+ / AM3
8 GB DDR 2 @ 800 MH/z Samsung Ganged
Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 4 GB RAM
SamsungSSD 850 EVO 250 GB
Seagate HDD 1000 GB
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480W CM
Thermaltake Xaser III BIG Tower
Hanns.G HZ 221 Monitor @ 1680 x 1050 
Tastatur: G19 Logitech
Maus: G 500  Logitech

Nun die Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RiZaR (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Subjektive Kriterien unter Miteinschließung einer zauberhaften Bewerbungsgestaltung für die Aufrüst-Feen von PCGH!

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Aktuelles, verwunschenes System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4460 mit Standardkühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1866
Grafik: ATi Radeon HD5770 1GB
Lüfter: Billiglüfter 120mm
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 620W
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 320GB SATA
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Elite 430

Der PC soll für meine holde Star Citizen-Maid aufgerüstet werden, so dass ich mit ihr die Unendliche Weite des Alls erkunden kann 

Doch ein Bild sagt mehr als neunhundertneunundneunzig Worte:

Aus alt mach neu - ein Traum wird wahr!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legend87 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*_
_*Hier mein System:

Mainboard: Asus Z-87K
Grafikkarte: INNO 3D GTX 1070 iCHiLL
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K

RAM: 8GB Kingston

CPU-Kühler:Thermaltake Macho 120mm PCGH Edition

Lüfter/Gehäuse:be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange Window Edition diverse Lüfter inklusive  2 neue Noctua 3000RPM/IP67 Lüfter an der Front für viel Frischluft wenn nötig.

Maus:Asus ROG Gladius

Tastatur:eine alte Fujitsu Siemens

Monitor:LG FLATRON L1953TR (19 Zoll, 1280x1024, 2ms)

Speaker: Speedlink Serenity*_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*

Wolltet ihr nicht schonmal ein schnelles System mit zusätzlicher GPU, Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Headset ,Mousepad, CPU Kühler und Lüfter Set BOOOSTEN??? !!!

 Dann ist dass Jetzt eure Chance 

Ich würde auch auf Die Maus sowie Mauspad Lüfterset und CPU-Kühler verzichten denn eine SSD im System boosted es noch mehr.

Der Geldwert wäre gleich!!

Meine schon vorhandene GTX 1070 ist doch eine sehr gute Vorraussetzung um den gewünschten Monitor auch noch in kommender Zeit mit ordentlich GrafikPower zubeliefern.
*_
_*Genug geschleimt*_
_*
Auf dass die Industrie endlich Spiele sowie Hardware in Prachtvoller Grafik sowie für Jedermann erschwinglichen Preisen hoffentlich kurz nach 2020 rausbringt.

Es heißt zwar

"Never Change A Running System."

Aber PCGH kann ein System so ändern dass es nachher noch schneller, leiser, effizienter und Eindrucksvoller wirkt als zuvor.

 liebe Grüße euer Maylan 

Ich stehe für weitere Fragen zur  gern Verfügung


*_
​


----------



## Bartmensch (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wieder mal Pimpen...Naja meine Hardware ist immer noch dieselbe wie im letzten Jahr. Reicht noch für Multimedia und Co.
Daher dieser Aufrüstpfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe noch ein AM3+ System mit einer HD6870 Grafikkarte.
Genauer:  
Mainboard Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
CPU: AMD FX 8320 mit CPU Kühler Arctic Freezer Extreme Rev 2
RAM: 2x4 GM Corsair und 2x8 GB Corsair DDR3 1600
HDD: WDC WD5000AADS (500GB SATA) und fürs Betriebssystem eine SSD Cruzial M4 CT128 GB
2 DVDR LW
Soundkarte Soundblaster Recon 3D
Lüftersteuerung
In einem Gehäuse von Xigmatek Midgard mit BQT L7 430 W Netzteil

Und nun noch ein Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan sind zwei 17" TFT angeschlossen (Ein Sony und ein E-Yama)
Nutze momentan eine Logitech G500 Mouse und ein CM Storm Quickfire TK Keyboard.

Der PC wird vor allem für Multimedia und VM Ware genutzt, daher auch der viele RAM.
Zum Spielen nur die alten Games, die neueren sind auf Grund der alten Grafikkarte kaum möglich.

Ich würde natürlich gerne selber Basteln


----------



## PAN1X (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bwwwwwwwww.... Hört ihr das? Nein? Ach, na klar. Das ist nur meine Grafikkarte  Oh, was ist das? Eine Nachtigall die da herrlich pfeift? Ach, nein. Das ist mein Netzteil - aber klingt fast genau so schön  

Aber mal im Ernst: Mein Rechen- und mein Grafikknecht haben schon bessere Tage gesehen - das geht sicher vielen so, macht es für mich selbst aber nicht weniger nervig  Zu mal heiße Teile wie Battlefield 1 oder Mafia 3 anstehen. Das löst zwar nicht mein Problem, dass ich nur PCIe 2.0 und USB 2.0 nutzen kann, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein heißer Ansatz!

 Deshalb wäre ich gerne Kandidat, wenn es wieder heißt "Pimp my PC"  

Nun erstmal zu meiner Gurke:
CPU: Core i7 920
CPU Kühler: CoolerMaster Seidon 120v
Mainboard: Asus P6T SE
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333
Grafikkarte: XFX 7870 Ghost
Netzteil: Silverstone Strider 500 Watt
Massenspeicher: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB | 2x 320GB Samsung HDD
Monitor: HannsG 22" Full-HD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4 Window
Peripherie: Logitech K300 Keyboard + Logitech G400 Mouse


 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Damit die HDDs ohne Vibration schnurren können, habe ich mich im ersten Step für ein neues Gehäuse entschieden - für mich logisch, da ja schon geniale Lüfter vorverbaut sind  Mein Netzteil ist für die aktuelle Konfiguration noch ausreichend, aber hat kaum Reserven für ein neues Mainboard mit CPU inklusive OC. Außerdem kann man dann durchaus auch mal über ein SLI-Gespann nachdenken  

Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden, da ich nicht unbedingt auf 4K spielen will und dementsprechend auch einen passenden Monitor gewählt habe - QHD reicht für mich völlig aus und zaubert auch schöne Bilder!

Neue Peripherie wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen, aber auch meine alte Logitech Tastatur und Maus haben schon bessere Zeiten erlebt - Kann also durchaus durch die 10 Punkte Kombo mit Kiro, Kanga, Suora und Renga ersetzt werden 

So, verehrtes PCGH-Team - ihr werdet das auf jeden Fall richtig machen, fast jeder hat es durchaus verdient 

Viel Glück an alle anderen!

Gruß
PAN1X


----------



## 666mille (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erst mal vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! 
 Da gerade mein  I7-3770K das Zeitliche gesegnet hat ist es wohl Zeit mein mini-ITX auf was größeres Upzugraden. Dann müsste ich fast nur noch in Prozessor und RAM investieren.

Meine Auswahl:
 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System:
I7-3770K, 16GB RAM, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+, Samsung   500GB Evo, Crucial 256GB C300, Silverstone  SX500-LG, ASUS P8H77-I,  RAIJINTEK METIS, Enermax T.B.Apollish 18cm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich würde ich im Fall der Fälle selber Schrauben! 

Grüße ans PCGH-Team und an alle anderen Bewerber!


----------



## hanboiii (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Let's do it !!! WOOP WOOOP!!!!!

Aktueller Rechner:
Case:Zalman Z7
Power Supply: thermaltake 730
Betriebssystem: Win 10
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3
CPU: i5 4690k @ 4,4ghz HR Macho Rev.B
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 1600mhz
Festplatte: 1x256GB 840 & 1x850 256GB Samsung Evo
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked 2.0
Kopfhörer: steelseries siberia v2
Monitor: BENQ 2411Z
Maus: RAT3
Mauspad: EVERGLIDE TITAN
Tastatur: K120

Mein Aufrüstvorschlag:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung: Mein Gehäuse hat die besten Jahre hinter sich und kann neuen Glanz vertragen. Peripheriegeräte Update/ Upgrade. Grafikkartenupgrade auf eine 1070 um den Genuss des neuen 27 Zoll Bildschirms auskosten zu können.    




DO IT!!!!! DO DO DO ITTTT!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeFreiberg (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Setup:
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2250
CPU: Intel Core i7 950(Sockel 1366)
Ram: Kingston 8GB DDR3 1066MHZ(mehr geht nicht wegen CPU)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Quadro FX3800 1GB GDDR3 DirectX9.0
Mainboard: Asus P6X58D Premium
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W(2007)

Zusammengestellt so wie er ist vor einigen Jahren. Aber das Netzteil und der Monitor haben mich am längsten begleitet das "Team" hat mich schon durch 3 Rechner begleitet. 

Ich muss sagen vom Gaming her würde mich mal dieses 1ms verzögerung reizen würde ich gerne ausprobieren. 
Naja meine Grafikkarte habe ich vor zirka 6 Jahren mal gegen 200€ erworben war zudem Zeitpunkt echt gut fand ich  eigentlich ist sie immer noch gut aber man kann halt kaum noch was zocken mit DirectX9........ ist ja auch schon komplett veraltet :/   
Des weiteren fänd ich dieses Roccat Bundle nützlich für mich da ich mit einer PS2 Tastatur von 1996 spiele(Nur 2 Jahre jünger als ich) Meine Maus eine Logitech RX-250 ist auch nicht mehr die neueste und mein Logitech G35 sich irgendwie auflöst..... Höchst merkwürdig mit diesen Ohrmuscheln

Vom Gehäuse her habe ich ein Coolermaster HAF RC932 das habe ich 2009 gekauft bei Conrad Elektronics damals war ich stolz wie Oscar auf das ding ^^ naja wie dem auch seit das Setup so wie es ist würde mein Gaming gefühl garantiert komplett verändern.


Hier das Ergänzungsset zu meinem PC 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)


Hier dann noch die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen grüßen:
Mike Freiberg(Alias PrivatPauler)


----------



## MVPotato (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Vorne Weg: Top Aktion von euch! *

Ein Upgrade meines Systems stand für Ende 2016 / Anfang 2017 (Zen) an. Hierfür habe ich schon den ein oder anderen Taler zurückgelegt. Allerdings wollte ich in der 1080p Range bleiben, da für mehr der Geldbeutel einfach nicht prall genug gefüllt ist. Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten sind mir dann die Augen rausgefallen. Hiermit wäre es möglich mit ein paar Einschränkungen sogar aktuelle Top Spiele in 4k oder zumindest in 2k und dafür >60 FPS spielen zu können! WQHD hätte gereicht aber bei der Auswahl hatte ich noch die notwendigen Punkte übrig. Außerdem könnte ich so endlich 4k Videos bei Youtube gucken!

*Mein aktuelles System:*

AMD FX 6300 @ 4,3 GHz + (Alpenföhn Brocken 2)
Gigabyte GA-970a-UD3P
8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 @ 1600 (9-9-9-24-2T)
XFX RX 480 GTR @ 1390|2200
be quiet! Straight Power 500W
Zalman Z9 USB 3.0
Crucial 240 GB CT240M500SSD1
Crucial 250GB BX100
Seagate 2TB
BenQ GL2450H 

Wie ihr seht habe ich mit dem "Upgrade" bereits angefangen und meine alte Artefakte produzierende ASUS R9 280x durch eine RX 480 ersetzt. Die GTX 1060 hat mich nicht angesprochen die 1070 hätte das Budget gesprengt. In Abhängigkeit der Leistung von Zen und Kaby Lake wäre dann ein entsprechendes CPU Upgrade gekommen.

*Meine Traum-Auswahl:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meinen aktuellen BenQ würde ich meiner Mum schenken, die noch nie die Vorzüge eines FullHD Monitors kennengelernt hat. Falls Sie ihn nicht will, wäre das mein 2. Display. Die bereits erworbene RX 480 würde ich in der Bucht verkaufen, mein Zalman Z9 Gehäuse würde einen Top-Nachfolger bekommen (mit Platz für Kabelmanagement!) und mein be quiet! könnte sich mit dem neuen großen Bruder "abklatschen". 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich sogar meine komplette alte Hardware an meine 2 kleinen Bürder (6 und 8 Jahre) abgeben, die aber aktuell noch mit nicht so anspruchsvollen Spielen, wie Minecraft auf dem Tablet, zufrieden zu stellen sind. Außerdem wird es Zeit, sie aus der Welt der Tablet-Spiele in die größere und viel schönere Welt der PC's zu holen.  
Das Gaming Bundle von Roccat wäre nicht notwendig gewesen, ist aber ohne Frage ein NiceToHave.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall unheimlich freuen, einer der 4 Gewinner zu werden.

PS: Fotos reiche ich nach. Leider habe ich aktuell nur mein Handy zur Hand.


----------



## wacoda (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag

Natürlich bewerbe ich mich auch gerne bei der Aktion " Pimp my PC 2016". Deshalb an alle Beteiligten Dank für diese Möglichkeit!

Meine ausgewählten Produkte wären:
*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Da ich in erster Linie die Flugsimulation DCS-World mit drei Monitoren und einer gesamt Auflösung von 5865x1080 Pixel spiele kommt mein Computer nun doch langsam an seine Grenzen.
Vor allem die GTX 970 bremst im Moment das ganze etwas aus, da käme eine neue Graka gerade recht.
Natürlich würde die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G mit einem Wasserkühler nachgerüstet!

Meine jetzige Hardware besteht aus:

 > Mainboard : MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) > Processor : Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3400   MHz  (max : 6300)
 > Physical Memory : 16384  MB DDR3-SDRAM
 > Video Card : MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
 > Hard Disk : Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630 ATA Device (2000GB)
 > Hard Disk : INTEL SSDSC2CW240A ATA Device (240GB)
 > Hard Disk : SanDisk Ultra II 480GB ATA Device (480GB)
 > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD5002AALX-00J37A0 ATA Device (500GB)
 > DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS30
 > Case: CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition 
 > Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Service Pack 1 (64-bit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Systemupgrade geistert schon länger durch meinen Kopf, aber der Urlaub, und das Zündmodul im Auto...

Die Geforce 970 Grafikkarte passt schon, aber der Rest könnte neuer sein:

Prozessor: i5-3550
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX 		 	
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB GGR-1600
Festplatte(n): Samsung 850 250GB, WD Caviar green 2TB
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 970Strix
Sound: Asus Xonar XT 		 	
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power E9 580W
Monitor: LG W2252TE

Daher würde mich folgende Aufrüstung höchsterfreulich erfreuen:

 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Prozessor und RAM würde ich natürlich selbst beisteuern, und dafür entbehrliche Dinge (Eltern, linkes Bein, Seele) verkaufen.

Vielen Dank, und viel Glück allen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern!!


----------



## icero96 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aaaaalsooo  ich versuchs auch  maa ;D Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich FÜR..... Das SUPERDUPER TOLLE UPGRADEKIT DER MEGA TOLLEN PCGAMESHARDWARE REDAKTION

Okay Etwas Übertrieben  aber Kernpunkt ist Verstanden Hoffe ich 

Zu meiner Person 
Robert Göbel
19 Jahre Alt
Wohnhaft in Leverkusen 
Azubi (KFZ Mechatroniker)

Mein Aktuelles System :
CPU: AMD FX 8320 BLACK EDITION 
MAINBOARD:  MSI 970 GAMING
RAM: 2x 4GB COSAIR VENEGEANCE
GRAFIKKARTE: CLUB3D HD7950 ROYAL KING
NETZTEIL : THERMALTAKE BERLIN 630W
GEHÄUSE: THERMALTAKE CHASER A31
LÜFTER: 5x 0815 billig Dinger
CPU KÜHLER: COSAIR H100i GTX
SPEICHER: 1x SAMSUNG EVO SSD 250GB 
                         1X WD GREEN 1,5TB 
MAUS: SPEEDLINK KUDOS RS
TASTATUR: SPEEDLINK PARTHICA
MAUSPAD: ROCCAT TAITO CONTROL
MONITOR: 1x AOC FULL HD
                         1x EIZO FORIS FS2331
SYSTEM: WINDOWS 10 Pro 


MEINE AUSWAHL:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)


BEGRÜNDUNG:
Grafikkarte : Sehr leicht zu erklären, da die Verbaute Grafikkarte etwas mehr als 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die Leistung Langsam an die Grenze kommt

Lüfter-Set : Da die Verbauten Lüfter relativ laut sind und vom Vorrechner stammen, möchte ich auch diese Austauschen

Bündel-Roccat : Allgemein ist Roccat eine Starke Marke mit sehr guter Qualität hat leider Von den Punkten nicht mehr Für die Kova gereicht 

Netzteil : Ganz Klar und einfach  ein Vernünftiges Netzteil ist das A und O. Dazu besitzt meines kein Kabelmangement, was mir beim DARK POWER PRO 11 sehr zu Gute kommt  und wenn schon denn schon 

Monitor : Da war die Wahl etwas schwerer. Sollte ich wieder auf HD gehen oder schon mal 4K anstreben,  die Leistung der  1070 sollte erstmal reichen für 4K...  aber nicht für lange und meiner Meinung nach ist 4K noch nicht Massentauglich genug  und HD  reicht noch Vollkommen !Aber wieso dann nicht das Mittlere Feld beziehen ? Naja also das war mir dann nicht gut genug  wenn schon Upgrade dann richtig 



Fazit: Ein solider Gaming PC für 2 Jahre ensteht  *-*



Dann noch ein paar Worte 


WOW  ich finde sowas Klasse von EUCH und den FIRMEN, es ist eine riesen Chance für  Leute, die nicht viel Verdienen  oder aber eine Familie zu Versorgen haben und jeden Cent umdrehen müssen . 
Ein Herzliches  Danke !!!

Natürlich werde ich diese schwere last des Aufrüstens auf mich nehmen ... WEIL ICH SOWAS LIEBE    UND  ICH KANN ENDLICH WIEDER KABEL VERLEGEN *_______________________*

Und dann noch das Bild .... ENTSCHULDIGUNG     ....  Ich hab Nachgelassen mit  der Reinigung  :/


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ja so ein Skylake i7-6700K auch um die 350€ kostet. Das lohnt sich dann für Leute die schon eine halbwegs aktuelle CPU haben nicht wirklich.



Ja, für Leute mit halbwegs aktueller CPU ist das hier hoffentlich auch nicht gedacht...

Ich werd dann am Wochenende auch mal Fotos knipsen und mich mit meiner alten Phenom-Gurke bewerben 
(und nein, ich hab tatsächlich nix neueres hier rumstehen)


----------



## epicmazura (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nachdem es letztes Jahr nicht geklappt hat finde ich es super dieses Jahr wieder eine Chance zu bekommen.

Also hier ist mal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard: Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP
CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Loki
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Speicher: 4x4 GB DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250 GB, 2x WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Silencio 550

Also eurer Auswahl habe ich folgendes kombiniert:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

So und jetzt viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion , ich mach da mal mit 

_*Meine Auswahl:*_

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)



_*Meine jetzige Konfiguration:*_

BS: Win10
CPU: Intel I7 4790
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Ram: Corsair LP 2x8 GB DDRIII 1600
Graka: Palit GTX680 
Monitor:  Asus VK278
Netzteil: Be-Quiet  Power E8 CM 580Watt 
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 120GB, Seagate 3 TB, Seagate 1 TB, WD 320GB, Hitachi 320GB
Soundcard: Creative SB X-Fi 
Boxen+ Kopfhörer: Logitech Z4, Logitech Z-5500, Sennheiser HD 25-1
Mouse+Pad+Tastatur: Roccat Kone XTD, Roccat Taito, Roccat Isku
Kühlung : Graka + Cpu Wassgekühlt - 3 x 240er Radi,  Pumpe Watercool Eheim 1046, Aquagrafx gtx 680 Kühler inkl Backplate, 
CPU Kühlblock von XSPC Raystorm, XSPC Single Bay V2 5.25 " AGB
Gehäuse : HAF Stacker 935, 915r, 915f

_*
Begründung:*_

Was soll ich sagen? Mouse + Tastur wären nicht nötig und würde auch auf diese 10 Punkte verzichten , dennoch wäre es Zeit meine Graka, NT sowie meinen Monitor auszutauschen.
Diese Komponenten sind doch schon etwas in die Tage gekommen und "Power" um in den 4K Genuss zu kommen...jaaa das wäre was ganz feines  
Ausgetauschte Komponenten würden an mein Frauchen sowie meinen Neffen gehen 
Graka wiürde ich wieder in mein Wasserkreislauf einbinden 

Nun ein Bild von Innen.... *ohhgraus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breyten (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer 

*Wunschliste:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Das System:*
CPU: AMD FX 4100
GPU: MSI R9 280
MB: Gigabyte 970A-D3
NT: Sharkoon WPM 600
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Irgendwas

Es handelt sich hier tatsächlich um das System von meinem Bruder. Die Grafikkarte habe ich im Zuge meines 290X meinen Bruder geschenkt, weil er zuvor eine 650ti hatte. Auf dem vorhandenen Mainboard könnte er eine FX 8320E kaufen, die sind inzwischen recht günstig geworden. Mit den gewonnen Komponenten hätte er eine gute Basis für alles andere und langfristig viel Freude. Zumal die Komponenten den Rechner "zeitgemäßer" machen. Das Gehäuse bietet Null Kabelmanagment, das Netzteil ist nicht mehr der aller beste (auch in Effizienz), der Monitor wird noch über VGA übertragen und die Grafikkarte wird in Zukunft nicht mehr schnell genug für paar Spiele sein. 

Er weiß nichts von davon und es wäre für ihn bestimmt eine riesige Überaschung, wenn sein System nochmal ins 21. Jahrhundert befördert wird 

Hier einige Bilder vom Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So please PCGH, pimp my brother's PC


----------



## Stormaniak (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - Meine Bewerbung*

Hallo PCGH Team

Mittlerweile kommt mein derzeitiges System immer mal wieder an seine Leistungsgrenzen.
Spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und zwischendurch auch mal diverse MOBAs
Auch für das kommende BF1 muss ich einiges in den PC investieren, weswegen mir eure Aufrüstaktion perfekt passen würde.


Mein derzeitiges System:
i7 860 @ 3ghz
Noctua DH15
MSI P55-GD65
2x 8GB Gskill f3-2400 CL11
Saphire R9 280X
HDD1: SSD Samsung Evo 840
HDD2: 1 TB Western Digital ...ka welches Modell ist schon älter
OZC 750W Netzteil
3x Noctua NF A14 PWM CaseFans
alles verpackt im Thermaltake Supressor F51


Peripherie:
Maus: Ttesports Talon Blue 
Tastatur: Ttesports Poseidon Z Illuminated (Brown Switches)
Monitor: BenQ G2320HDB

Bilder:




Wunsch Upgrade Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Was soll ich sagen, meine derzeitige GraKa ist halt schon betagt und die GTX 1080 würde meinen PC den größt möglichen Leistungszuwachs bringen und ihn auch zukunftssicherer machen. Die Karte rockt einfach.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Leider muss man ein ROCCAT bundle auswählen, würde ich nicht benötigen, da meine derzeitige Tastatur und Maus neu sind.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Tolles Produkt, welches meinen 6 Jahre alten Monitor ersetzen würde.

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

mfg


----------



## Sperli (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich 1994 mit einem P60-Komplett-PC von Escom gestartet bin, habe ich die darauffolgenden Jahre eigentlich immer nur Aufrüst-PingPong gespielt. Hier mal ne neue Graka, da mal ne neue CPU (mit Board, wenn notwendig), HDD's immer dann getauscht, wenn die Kapazitäten ans Limit gerieten. Aber grundsätzlich war mein PC immer für jede Art von Spiel zu der Zeit gerüstet. Das Ganze ging dann bis Anfang 2011. Da habe ich dann wirklich bei Null angefangen und mir in Seelenruhe ein in meinen Augen mehr als vernünftiges (Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis) und homogenes System zusammengestellt und aufgebaut:

CPU:   Intel Core I5 2500K
CPU-Lüfter:   Skythe Mugen2 Rev.B
Mainboard:   Asus P8P67 Rev3.0
RAM:   8GB KIT 2x4 PC1600 Corsair Vengeance
Grafikkarte:   Gainward GTX560Ti Phantom 1GB
HDD:   Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Optisches LW:   LG BH10LS30 Blu-ray RW
Netzteil:   Coolermaster SilentPro M500 80+
Gehäuse:   Coolermaster CM690 (jeweils 140mm Lüfter vorne/hinten)
Monitor:   Asus VW246H
Tastatur:   Logitech G11
Maus:   Logitech MX518
LS-Set:   Logitech X-540
Headset:   Beyerdynamics MMX2

Kurze Zeit später wurde das System noch durch eine SSD (OCZ Vertex4 128GB) ergänzt, welche aber inzwischen aus Platzgründen einer Samsung 850Evo mit 500GB Platz machen mußte.

Dieses System hat bis heute seine Dienste getan und tut es auch weiterhin, aber wie man sich denken kann, kommt alles mal in die Jahre und von dem ehemals flüsterleisen Betrieb (welcher unter Windows oder mit älteren Spielen weiterhin gegeben ist) bleibt beim Starten neuerer Titel nicht mehr viel über. Also wird es Zeit, den Rechner in die Hand zu nehmen und ihm wohldosiert in die Gegenwart zu führen. Die Aktion hier kommt mir dabei sehr gelegen, wobei manche Hardware, die ihr bietet, eher Nice to have wären, andere aber für den vernünftigen Fortbestand meines PC's essentiell wichtig wären. Daher hier meine Auswahl, welche ich nach langem und reiflichen Abwägen getroffen habe:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum ausgerechnet diese Auswahl?
Mainboard und CPU halten weiterhin mit den aktuellen Anforderungen mit und sind daher noch gut weiterverwendbar (Einzig den Speicherausbau sollte ich vielleicht mal überdenken)
Ich denke, der Bedarf an eine neue Grafikkarte stellt sich von selber (Beim Starten von Star Citizen oder sogar nur von HDRO hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass meine jetzige gleich abhebt), jedoch halte ich ne GTX1080 für ein wenig overpowered für mein Gesamtsystem.
Ein neues Gehäuse benötige ich nicht, da ich mit meinem Coolermaster mehr als zufrieden bin und einzig die fehlenden USB 3-Frontanschlüsse sind nun wirklich zu verkraften, daher habe ich das Lüfterset gewählt.
Beim Rocccat-Bundle bin ich eher nach Optik und subjektivem Eindruck gegangen und da sagt mir das zweite am meisten zu.
Mein Netzteil mit aktuell 500W könnte zwar weiter reichen, aber ein wenig mehr Reserve tut sicherlich gut, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Grafikkarte.
Und last but not least der Monitor. Was soll ich sagen? Als ich mir damals den 24" Asus zugelegt habe, war der einfach nur gigantisch groß. Inzischen darf er aber ruhig was größer sein. Von dem ganz großen iiyama hab ich Abstand genommen, da dieser ausgerechnet in der aktuellen PCGH nicht wirklich gut abgeschnitten hat. Bei den beiden 27" hab ich mich dann für den mit der feineren und damit höheren Auflösung entschieden. Leider ist was was ungeschickt, Grafikkarten mit Nvidia-Chip mit Monitoren, welche nur AMD's Freesync beherrschen, zu bundeln, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Insgesamt denke ich, dass ich mit dieser Upgrade-Auswahl meinen Rechner wohldosiert und stimmig aufwerten kann und dieser damit für einige Zeit wieder den gegebenen Anforderungen gewachsen ist.

Viele Grüße
Sperli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minematze (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zuerst möchte ich mich für diese tolle Aktion beim PCGH Team und den Sponsoren herzlichst bedanken !!

Bewerbung an die coole Aktion Pimp my PC 2016

Mein Wunschupgrad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein altes System : 
Gehäuse        : Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
CPU                 : AMD FX 8350
CPU Kühler  : Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Plus
Mainboard    :Asus M5A97 R2.0
Ram                  : Kingston VR 2x4GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte  :AMD Radeon HD 7870
Datengrab    :Seagate 2TB 
Netzteil          :ThermaltakeHamburg 530Watt (80+)
Lüfter              :  3xBilliglüfter 140mm
Monitor         : Samsung S24C300
Maus               :Logitech Billigmaus 
Tastatur         : Billigtastatur

Grund Für meine Auswahl :
Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich gut zufrieden, deswegen hab ich mich nur für das Lüfterset in 140mm entschieden.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil reicht meiner Meinung auch noch aus. 
Da meine Grafikkarte langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt und der Monitor auch nicht mehr der Beste ist 
 habe ich mich für die 1080 und den 27" WQHD Monitor  entschieden.
Die Lüfter werden ausgetauscht weil die alten doch etwas zu laut sind.
Das ROCCAT Bundle ist ein nettes kleines extra, da meine alte Eingabe doch langsam auseinander fällt . 

Jetz werde ich wahrscheinlich nur noch bald CPU upgraden, wenn Zen den draußen ist und dann hab ich für die nächsten
3-5 Jahre ein System mit dem ich sehr glücklich sein kann.  


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern/innen viel Glück !!


(Und sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität . Die Handykamera ist ein wenig defekt.)


----------



## Fulbright (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich möchte mich mit folgen set bei euch beweberben.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut 

Grafikkarte: eine Nvidia GTX 760
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula
CPU: AMD FX 8350
RAM: G Skill 8GB
Netzteil: 750Watt hersteller?
Gehäuse: ist ein von Antec

ich hoffe diese angaben sollten so reichen


p.s.: es sei mir bitte zu verzeihen das der rechner etwas verstaubt ist, nur wahr ich in letzter zeit garnicht mehr wirklich da dran da mir die zeit dazu fehlte wird die tage aber wirder sauber gemacht


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein bescheidener Wunschzettel:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die aufzurüstende Kiste ist mein für The Witcher 3 gebraucht erstandener PC in der Signatur. Der schon leicht angegraute i5 2400 ist für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend, da ich quasi eh keine CPU-lastigen Spiele (RTS mit drölfzig Einheiten pro Quadratzentimeter Bildschirmfläche) spiele. Die 16GB Ram dazu reichen sowieso noch dicke. 
Die Pixelschubse, basierend auf der altehrwürdigen Tahiti-GPU, ist auch _ausreichend_ - für meinen bald antiken 1680x1050p-Monitor. Diese beiden Komponenten sind eindeutig die ersten Kandidaten für eine Erneuerung des Systems. 
Die CPU wird gekühlt von einem kleinen Enermax Turmkühler - diesem hier, den ich passenderweise auch PCGH zu verdanken habe.  Auch hier gibt es keinen wirklichen Handlungsbedarf, der Kühler tut was er soll ohne laut zu werden.
Untergebracht ist alles in einem Bitfenix Phenom µ-ATX-Gehäuse, mit gedrehter Montage - Mainboard sitzt an der linken Wand, d.h. die Grafikkarte sitzt mit den Lüftern nach oben im Gehäuse. Dazu passend sitzen im Deckel zwei Lüfter, die durch ein Mesh Frischluft ansaugen. Diese beiden könnten durch etwas ruhigere Modelle ersetzt werden, oder aber durch mindestens einen weiteren Lüfter am Heck+evtl am Gehäuseboden in ihrer Arbeit unterstützt werden. Das Gehäuse selbst ist  hübsch, zurückhaltend aber elegant, und wird deshalb weiterverwendet.
Meine Peripherie in Form von Maus, Mauspad und Tastatur ist zwischen 8 und 10 Jahren alt, dafür noch gut in Schuss - darf aber auch bei Gelegenheit in Rente gehen. 

Bildchen folgen.


----------



## Das Original (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion. 

Mein derzeitiges System ist ein reiner Spiele PC. Wenn dann aber ein NBA 2k17 bereits ruckelt weiss man, da ist der Wurm drin . Bild Innenraum folgt später am Abend 

Viel Erfolg allen!

Netzteil: Be Quiet 460 7er serie...
Mainboard: AsRock H97 Anniversary
CPU: i5 4570
Grafik: MSI Gaming 270x
Ram: 8 GB
Sound: Asus Xonar DX
2 HDD (1x 1 TB, 1x 500 GB)
Gehäuse: HAF 923
Roccat Renga  Headset
Sharkoon Fireglider Maus
Tastaur Logitech G15
XBox One Gamepad
Monitor: Samsung irgendwas 21" - Hauptsache Full HD 

Mein Wunsch Upgrade!
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Julo82 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Leute! 

Coole Aktion von euch!

Meine Wunsch-Konfi:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitiges System (welches leider mit meinen Lieblingsspielen an manchen Stellen nicht mehr mithalten kann):

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 
Prozessor: Intel I5 6600k
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
GraKa: Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB DDR4 HYPER X FURY
Netzteil: bequiet PurePower 750W



Da man ja heutzutage kaum noch hinterherkommt mit dem Aufrüsten des PCs, wäre eine Unterstützung Eurerseits in der Hinsicht wirklich hilfreich! Meine Freundin und ich zocken gemeinsam und somit ist ein (doppeltes!) Aufrüsten für uns immer nahezu unmöglich!


----------



## Benie (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal hier.
Vielleicht hab ich auch mal ein bisschen Glück 

Mein aktuelles System:

Intel I7 2700K @4,2Ghz mit Cooler Master Hyper 412S
Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
16GB DDR3 1600 Corsair XMS3
SSD OCZ 120GB + 1TB Samsung HDD
EVGA GTX980 Superclocked ACX2.0
Superflower Golden Green 650W 90+
Coolermaster Elite 430 Midi Tower
Windows 10 Pro


Mein bescheidenes Update:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
 Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
 Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,
Sehr schön, dass ihr das Gewinnspiel wiederholt  .
Mein derzeitiger PC könnte vor allem ein neues Grafikupdate gebrauchen, da viele Spiele (Witcher 3,BF4, BF1, Doom, etc...) nurnoch mehr als dürftig auf meiner guten GTX 660 Ti laufen.
Auch über einen schönen 4K Bildschirm, das nette Case und die neue Peripherie würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Da ich ohnehin innerhalb der nächsten Monate vorhatte GPU und Gehäuse zu erneuern würde ich mich über die neue Hardware immens freuen.

Mein derzeitiges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
MB: Gigabyte Z87x-d3h
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
Grafikkarte: GTX660 Ti
Netzteil: Be Quit E9 480W
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9
SSD: 256 GB Crucial 
HDD: 3x 1TB Western Digital
RAM: 32 GB DDR3 1600MHZ Crucial Ballistix Sport
Monitor:  Asus Vg248qe (FHD, 144HZ)

Und hier meine Wunschkonfig : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bilder vom inneren des Gehäuses folgen noch.
Ich würde Luftsprünge machen, wenn ich gewinnen sollte  .


----------



## Lenny878 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:
- i7 6700K @4.6GhZ
- EVGA GTX 1070 FTW @2000MHz
- 16GB DDR4 3000MHz RAM
- Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
- Superflower Leadex 550 Gold
- NZXT h440
- Lepa Exllusion 240
- Asus Xonar DGX

Natürlich ist mein System schon ziemlich gut - ja.
Allerdings, wäre ein SLI und ein Vernünftiger Monitor endlich mal ein Grund die Kiste komplett unter Wasser zu setzen, und auch endlich flüssig in 1440p bzw. 4K zu spielen!


----------



## ju111 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl der Top Produkte:

Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 67 (16 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Mainboard oder eine Grafikkarte

Ich habe schon angefangen meinen PC auf zurüsten hier meine Komponente:

CooMas V750 750W ATX24	 	                             1
SSD 1TB 850Pro Basic SA3 SAM	 	                      1
D416GB 3200-16 Vengeance LPX K2 COR	 	1
Intel Core i7-6700K 4000 1151 BOX	 	              1
Noctua NH-D15	 	                                                         1 
Pali8GB D5X GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium      1
Fractal D. Define R5 Black Window ATX	 	      1
Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140x140x25	 	                    2
LG BH16NS55 16x SA BD LS bk R	                    	      1
Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO Z170	 	                    1
BD-R 6x fach 25GB MediaR Sample 1St	 	      1

https://tools.web.de/thumbnails/dT1...NV0VfJnc9ODAwJmg9NjAwJnE9NzUmdD0xNDc1ODMwOTE5

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten schon ein mal angefangen mein PC aufzurüsten, soweit das Budget reichte daher habe ich immer noch zwei drei wünsche die ich durch diese Tolle Aktion erhalten könnte.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@ju111

Da fehlt aber noch was (siehe: "Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Mainboard oder eine Grafikkarte").
Ich glaube man muss von jeder Kategorie ein Teil wählen und darf nichts weglassen.


----------



## McKofFly (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*So so, liebes **P**C**GH T**e**a**m, da haut ihr ja mal wieder einen raus! 

*
​Dann werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen! Als Student sind eigene und vorallem regelmäßige Upgrades nicht wirklich drinne  

Mein aktuelles System wurde immer mal wieder etwas aufgerüstet. Meißtens habe ich hierfür auf gebrauchte Teile gesetzt. Wie bspw. den Tower, die GraKa (hier vom Markt), den Ram, die Festplatten, die Gehäuselüfter und den CPU Kühler.​


Dabei habe ich immer auf ein *leises*, *stromsparendes *aber trotzdem (relativ) *leistungsfähiges *System geachtet, daher auch das "How To" was ich hier einmal gemacht hatte. 
 
Was die Lautstärke betrifft bin ich sehr zufrieden, nur geht da sicherlich noch mehr, gerade im Bezug auf's Gehäuse, der GraKa sowie dem CPU Lüfter.
 
Was den Verbrauch betrifft liege ich eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht, zumindest im Leerlauf bzw. bei Office Arbeiten (90W ca) wenn ich dann doch mal Zeit zum spielen finde, schlagen um die 250 Watt zu buche.
 
Zur Leistungsfähigkeit, naja, da sprechen die Teile für sich ...
 
Meine Peripheriegeräte sind eher funktionell und praktisch und günstig gewählt - da wäre ein Upgrade auch sehr wünschenswert.   
 

*
Mein System:*



*MB*: _ASRock H97 Pro_ 
*CPU*: _Intel Core i3 4150_
 
*CPU Kühle*r: _Cooler Master 412S_
 
*Graka*: _MSI GTX 770 2GB _
 
*NT*: _Be Quit E10 400W_ 
*Gehäuse*: _Corsair 500R (gebraucht für 30€ geschossen ^^)_ 
*SSD*: Never had  
*HDD*: _2 x 1 TB WD_ 
*RAM*: _8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM_ 
*Monitor*: _22" LG Flatron W2261VP
_ 
*Tastatur + Maus*:_Microsoft 600 + 11€ China Maus
_ 
*Meine Wahl für das mögliche Upgrade:*


*Graka*: _MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)_
 
*CPU *Kühler: _be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkt)_
 
*Gehäuse*:_ be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)_
 
*Bundles*: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
 
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) da würde sich mein Wacom Tablet freuen  
 
 *
Warum die gwählten Teile?

*

 *MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G: *Einzig logische Wahl beim verbauten Prozessor 
*be quiet! Pure Rock Slim*: Auch dieser ist völlig ausreichend für meinen i3 und sollte eine leise Külung ermöglichen
 
*be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange*: Auf die Wahl des Towers habe ich schon immer sehr viel Wert gelegt, nur ein ordentlicher Tower ermöglicht eine effiziente und leise Kühlung
 
*ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga*: Die Microsoft Tastatur knarzt, die China Maus leuchtet ... mehr muss ich hier nicht sagen
 
*iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1*: Ein wahrer Traum von einem Monitor. Da ich als Hobby am PC zeichne (mit einem Wacom Tablet) wäre es einfach der Wahnsinn solch einen Monitor zu besitzen - doch auch wenn man einfach mal an die Zukunft denkt, ist der gewählte Monitor die einzig richtige Wahl. 4K ist im kommen und ich möchte auch irgenwann auf diesen Zug aufspringen! Besser jetzt als zu spät oder gar nie!
 


_Bis auf den Monitor sollten die  ausgewählten Teile in sich schlüssig sein. Auch wenn ich dann wohl eher  noch eine neue CPU brauche._

*Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67*​
Mein PC (ja'n bissel staubig isser)


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erst einmal danke an PC Games Hardware für diese tolle Aktion.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration besteht aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790T
Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120 eXteme True Cooper 
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97
RAM: 2x 8GB Patriot Viper 3 DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce GTX970 G1.Gaming
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RV05
Netzteil: Antec Earthwatts 550W
HDD: 4TB WD Caviar Green
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Logitech G500
Bildschirm: 23,6" Asus VH242H


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grafikkarte ist wohl verständlich, wer will schon ewig ein Auge auf die Speicherauslastung haben damit dort nicht über 3,5 GB belegt sind.

Bei der Roccat Kiro hoffe ich mal das sie nicht zu klein für meine Hand ist, wobei ein neues Mauspad in Form des Kanga schon eine Verbesserung zu meinem alten Lappen hier wäre (Speedlink Repute). Tastatur wäre nicht zwingend nötig, ist aber im Bundle mit drin und würde auf jeden Fall auch genutzt werden. Das Headset wäre auch toll da meine alte Medusa (Speedlink) den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich seitdem nur mit Kopfhörern und Tischmikrofon spielen kann.

Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ist ein muss, da mein derzeit verbautes im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Komponenten bei hoher Auslastung nicht nur den Lüfter ordentlich hochdreht, sondern auch ein sehr unangenehmes Spulenfiepen herbeiruft. 

Für ein neues Gehäuse gibt es gleich mehrere Gründe. Zum einen ist das Silverstone Raven 5 nicht mehr das jüngste, was sich leider auch bei den 180mm Lüfter immer mehr bemerkbar macht (werden subjektiv immer lauter). Zum anderen ist der Platz in diesem Gehäuse aufgrund der Bauart sehr beschränkt. Wie man  im Bild erkennen kann, ist eine bessere Kabelverlegung bei diesem Gehäuse nur schwer möglich.

Monitor sollte schlicht und ergreifend mal ein Größerer sein, mit mehr als Full HD Auflösung. Passt dann auch besser zur gewählten Grafikkarte.

Zum Abschluss wünsche ich allen noch viel Erfolg bei Pimp my PC2016 und hoffe das ich auch einer der Glücklichen bin. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eric1987 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi sehr geehrtes PCGH Team

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ich von Ihnen die Komponenten gewinnen würde.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Meine PC Komponeten 

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 770 winfoce mit 4 GB
16 GB DDR 3 2400 MHZ
Internso SSD 256 GB
2TB  Festplatte WD 
CPU I5 4690k
Board MSI Z97m-g43
Netzteil GS 600

Ich würde gerne aufrüsten weil meine Grafikkarte schon ein wenig langsam würd selbst für Full HD
Mein Netzteil schon über 4 Jahre alt und Stromanschlüsse gebrochen sind der erste Lüfter durchgebrannt 
Das Gehäuse Haltet die scheibe nicht und total zerkratzt


----------



## Maverick_DE (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich daddel gerne; mein PC ist allerdings doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen.

Die Daten :

Mainboard            Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4
CPU                          Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
CPU-Kühler          ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
RAM                         2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX DDR-II
Grafik                      GeForce GTX 560
HDD                         Samsung HD501LJ
Netzteil                   be quiet ! Straight Power 580 W
Gehäuse                 Chieftec Dragon
Monitor                  Samsung 2243SN 21,5"

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration :

Monitor Iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Mainboard MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming (12 Punkte)
Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1080 (35 Punkte)

Es wäre großartig, wenn ich als alter Battlefield-Haudegen auch dass neue BF spielen könnte - und nicht nur in VGA-Auflosung !



Hier ein Bild meines Schätzchens :


----------



## Twixi666 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich mache das hier zum ersten Mal mit und hoffe auf ein Grafigupdate, da meine Gtx980 zu schmal ist für mein Lieblingsspiel Ark.

Meine Hardware: PCGH Extrem PC Gtx980-Edition
Board Asus X99-A 
Grafig MSI Gtx 980
Prozi Intel 5820k
RAM 16gb Micron 
Sound Creative Soundblaster Z
Tower Fractal Design Define R4
Moni Asus ROG Swift PG278Q

Und hier meine Wunschconfig 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shishagott (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Sehr coole Idee, dann werd ich mich hiermit mal ebenfalls bewerben:

edit:Eine Liste der aktuellen Konfiguration habe ich entsprechend editiert und ein Bild hochgeladen.

Mein i5 hat auf mit aktuellen Games wenig Probleme, beim Kauf habe ich aber auf einen leistungsstarken CPU Kühler und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse geachtet. Durch die SSD und ein begrenztes Budget war bei meiner letzten Aufrüstung kein Geld mehr für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte drin. Deshalb habe ich meinen Focus darauf gelegt. Es kommt Mafia III raus und das Spiel reitzt mich derzeit wie kein anderes.

Da sich das Gewinnspiel und der Einbau der Hardware noch ein paar Tage hinziehen wird, sind bis dahin hoffentlich alle Patches veröffentlicht, die nötig sind, um flüssig zu spielen. Mit einer GTX 1080 wäre eine Limitierung auf 30 fps eine Schande  

Besonders gut passt mir das Hardware Bundle, da meine Cherry Tastatur zwar angenehm leise ist, aber nicht mehr funktioniert seit meine Tochter einen kleinen Wutanfall à la "Ich will Unreal Tournament spielen" hatte.  Zum Glück ist sie noch keine 2 Jahre und nicht wie der Protagonist in dem allseits bekannten Video in der Pupertät. Dennoch ist es sehr frustrierend, dass ich seit gestern wieder eine vergilbte PS/2 Tastatur aus dem Keller holen musste, um abends daddeln zu können. Ich werde mein Gehäuse Foto so schiessen, dass Ihr einen optischen Eindruck von meinem Elend bekommt.

Meinen 27" Asus Monitor habe ich mir vor inzwischen 7 Jahren zu Beginn meines Studiums gekauft und als ältestes Mitglied meiner Hardware darf er so langsam wirklich mal ausgewechselt werden. 



SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Pro4
CPU: Intel i5-4670 Haswell Sockel 1150
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 pcgh Edition
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH 5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR
HDD: in Summe etwas über 5 TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 pcgh Edition
Monitor: Asus 27" VK278Q
Tastatur: Fujitsu Siemens KWD-205
Netzteil: Be Quiet! BQT E8-CM-480 Watt
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Mauspad: Glidepad
Headet: Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series


Meine Wunschliste:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Cube (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte ich an den Gewinnspiel  "Pimp my PC 2016" Teilnehmen. Da ich schon öfters mitgemacht habe bei eure Gewinnspiele abe rin den Jahren noch nie Glück hatte, versuche ich es nochmal dieses Jahr.
Mein PC ist jetzt schon über 4Jahre alt und es wird Zeit mal neue Komponenten zu verbauen da auch die Spiele Entwicklung nicht stehen bleibt und  immer weiter voranschreitet und leistungshunriger wird.  Und ich ein Zocker aus leidenschaft bin seit über 12 Jahren und gerne die neuesten Spiele Kracher zocken möchte aber mein jetziger PC nicht schaft und ich die Details nur auf Mittel stellen kann und somit nicht die ganze hübschheit der Spiele sehen kann. Was mich immer ziemlich würgt da man auch nicht so viel Geld hat für Aktuelle High End Komponenten hat und es immer böse Freeze oder Lags gibt.
 Und mit selbstgebaute Staubfilter aus einer Feinstrumpfhose 

Meine Aktuellen verbauten Komponenten:
Mainboard: Asus P8P67-M
CPU:Intel I5 2500k Boxed
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770 2 GB ( leicht defekt)
Netzteil: Be Quiet 580W Gold+
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB Corsair DDR3 1066 
Festplatte: HDD Samsung 1 TB 7600U/min
Monitor: HP w2216 21 Zoll
Gehäuse: Alter Cooler Master C9 Tower 

*Meine ausgesuchten Komponenten:*


 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
 CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhalin (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschconfig:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zur Zeit hab ich folgendes:

Prozessor: Intel i5 4570              
Mainboard: ASROCK Z87 Extreme 3              
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600/9 9 9 24              
Festplatte(n):Samsung 840 EVO 250GB / WD Caviar Blue 1TB / WD Caviar Black 640GB
Grafikkarte: Powercolor 7950PCS+ @1000Mhz
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX              
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straightpower E10 500W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake SwingRS              
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L
CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 4


----------



## Sageoflatnam (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin 

Da ich meinen PC gerade erst teilweise geupdatet habe sind nur 2 Sachen wichtig: Eine bessere GraKa und ein Monitor damit der i7 6700K mit der 1080 auch was schönes in UHD auf den tollen Monitor zaubern kann 

System:
MSI Z170A Tomahawk (wegen der Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI)
i7 6700 K mit HR2 Macho PCGH Edition
16GB DDR 4 HyperX
512er SSD, mehrere Festplatten
Asus GTX 970 Strix
Antec Big Tower
DVD Brenner
Thermaltake 675W Bronze Netzteil
Win 7 
Viewsonic 24" Full HD Monitor
Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 Sound

Ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich meinen Rechner mit diesen tollen Komponenten pimpen könnte :

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming 8G

iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) 
(Ich hab zwar schon 7 Lüfter im Gehäuse aber die sind nicht die  leistesten, von daher würde ich gern 3 gegen die leiseren hier tauschen.)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga



Gruß

Thorsten Teuber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dfgdfg12 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

mein derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon HD 6950
*CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q9300
*Mainboard:* Asus IPIBL-LB (OEM)
*RAM:* 4 x 2 GB 800 Mhz DDR2
*Netzteil:* Enermax Modu87+ 600W
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced mit 2 Standardlüftern und 1 Noctua NF-F12
*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua U12S
*Maus:* Razer DeathAdder
*Tastatur:* HP OEM
*Headset:* AKG K530 + CMP-MIC8 Mikrofon
*Monitor:* Viewsonic VA1916w




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine "Wunsch-Konfiguration":

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Einschätzung derzeitiges System/Begründung der Punktevergabe:*

Mit dem derzeitigen CPU-Kühler bin ich absolut zufrieden. Das Gehäuse ist auch noch trotz des Alters in Ordnung, deshalb hab ich da auch nicht unnötig Punkte in den Aufrüstrechner reingesteckt. 
Wichtiger ist mir da eher ein leiser Rechner, deshalb habe so viele Punkte wie möglich in die Lüfter und das Netzteil investiert. Da ich auch noch einen eher kleinen und alten Monitor habe, wäre ein neuer, großer Monitor wohl das schönste Upgrade für mich, darum die Auswahl des GB2888UHSU-B1.
Die derzeitige CPU läuft zwar schon an der Grenze, wird aber hoffentlich bald durch Zen ersetzt, deshalb würde ich kein aktuelles Skylake-Mainboard haben wollen.

Selbsteinbau wäre für mich überhaupt kein Problem. Spart Versand, Zeit und Geld.

Gruß


----------



## Neogado (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

wiedermal eine tolle Aktion an der ich gern Teilnehmen möchte.

Hier sind meine Aktuellen verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
CPU: AMD-FX-8320
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Themis
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4G
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair DDR3 1600
Netzteil: Be Quiet! L8-CM-730W
Festplatte: 1TB WD 7600U/min
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X1
Monitor: Asus ML238H 58,5cm (23 Zoll)

Meine ausgesuchten Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wünsche allen viel Glück und liebes PCGH Team macht weiter so!

Gruß

René


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus diesen Komponenten:

Prozessor Xeon E3-1230 V2               
Mainboard Asrock H77M-ITX
Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-1600
Festplatte 256GB Samsung 850 Evo              
Grafikkarte R9 Fury                
Netzteil 600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM              
Gehäuse Lian Li PC-Q08B 
Monitor HP ZR2440w

Das Netzteil mit seinem Kabelsalat habe ich entfernt, damit die verbaute Hardware überhaupt erst zu sehen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mit meiner Ivy Bridge Plattform von von meinem ITX-Gehäuse in ein ATX-Gehäuse umziehen. Das Dark Base Pro 900 habe ich ausgewählt, da es sehr viel Platz bietet, über den verschiebbaren und drehbaren 
Mainboard-Tray und den allgemein modularen Aufbau große Freiheiten beim Einbau der Hardware möglich macht. Zusätzlich werden im schlichten Design hochwertige Aluminium und Stahlbauteile eingesetzt und im Hinblick auf eine Silent-System sind bereits als Gehäuselüfter die Premiumlüfter Silent Wings 3 verbaut. Mit dem Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 möchte ich von der Auflösung 1080p auf 2160p wechseln und endlich meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit nativen 4K-Bildschirmen sammeln. Die ausgewählte Grafikkkarte MSI 1070 liefert dafür sowohl genügend Grafikspeicher als auch ausreichende Chippower. Für meine sparsame Ivy Bridge CPU liefert der CPU-Kühler Shadow Rock 2 ausreichend Kühlleistung, um den 120mm Pure Wing Lüfter möglichst langsam und leise drehen zu lassen. Als Ersatz für meine schon etwas ältere Maus Logitech MX518 habe ich die neue ROCCAT Kiro ausgewählt und die Tastatur Suora wäre meine erste beleuchtete Tastatur, die ich auch wegen den kompakten Abmessungen und dem gradlinigen Design bevorzuge. Ich habe noch kein ausgewiesenes Gaming-Headset und kein Mikrofon, von daher ist das Renga mit seiner kompletten Ausstattung eine sehr gute Lösung.
Da das aktuelle ITX-System über einen externen Mora3 wassergekühlt ist, möchte ich den Umbau wegen dem aufwendigeren  Transport bevorzugt selber machen. Ich schicke euch aber den Rechner+Radiator auch gerne zu, daran soll es nicht scheitern.

Grüße und  für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2016.


----------



## Takeya (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!

also mein derzeitiger Aufbau schaut wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: Asus P8H67 
CPU: Intel i7-2600k
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 570
Lüfter-Set: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 
Tastatur: Corsair Stafe Silent RGB
Maus: Logitech Prometheus
Netzteil: be quiet! 650 Watt ohne Kabelmanagement
Monitor: BenQ 24"
Gehäuse: be quite! silent Base 600 mit Sichtfenster (Gerade erst geholt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der für mich idealste Upgradepfad wäre:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jaylen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich bin 26 Jahre und Studentin. Momentan spiele ich über meinen Fernseher xD 
Mein Monitor ist mir leider schon vor einiger Zeit kaputt gegangen (er war aber auch schon sehr alt ,
also sei ihm der Ruhestand gegönnt ).

Einen neuen kann ich mir so bald nicht leisten (Studenten sind ja immer chronisch pleite xD).
Eigentlich bringt mein Pc ganz gute Leistungen, aber bei einigen Spielen (u.a. DeadbyDaylight u. Diablo) startet er einfach neu.
Wir (bzw. mein Freund, ich habe weniger Ahnung xD) vermuten es liegt am Netzteil, daher ist das wohl das Wichtigste bei mir.

Es wäre aber auch sehr schön endlich mal an einem Schreibtisch mit Monitor, richtiger Tastatur, Maus und Headset spielen zu können, 
für mich ist da schon das erste Bundle eine große Verbesserung und würde mich sehr freuen . 
Ein Schreibtisch wäre sogar vorhanden, nur das Equipment fehlt mir leider noch.

Aber hier erstmal meine derzeitgien Komponenten:

OS:                                     Windows 10 Home
Prozessor:                       I5 3570 K @ 4x 3,4Ghz
Ram:                                   16 Gb DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz
Mainboard:                     AsRock Z77 Pro3
Grafikkarte:                    Gigabyte GTX 960 Windforce OC
Festplatten:                    1x 1Tb (Hersteller unbekannt) & 1x 500GB WD Green
Netzteil:                           450 Watt aus meinem gaaanz alten ACER
CPU-Lüfter:                    Scyth Mugen 2 Rev. B (Mit Enermax Cluster Advance UCCLA12P als Ersatz)
Gehäuse:                          von einem ehemaligen Komplett-PC
Maus & Tastatur:          Hama Wireless Keyboard/Mouse-Set (Beim Edeka gekauft)

Größtenteils wurde mein PC mit den Komponenten aus dem alten PC meines Freundes gebaut, er hat sich einen neuen gegönnt .


Und hier meine Zusammenstellung , natürlich mit Hilfe meines Freundes erstellt  (was würde ich nur ohne ihn tun xD).

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und dann noch die Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße 

Jaylen


----------



## ponygsi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_Moin Lieblingsforum,_

ich versuche mal mein Glück.

*Zu Meinem Aktuellen System:*

Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3, 

Asrock H97 Pro 4, 

Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB, 

Crucial M4 SSD 128 GB/ Seagate HDD 1000GB Sata3, 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 

BeQuiet L10 500W NT,

alles verpackt im Aerocool Strike X Xtreme.

BENQ GL2750,

Logitech G500 und G110


*Meine Wunschkonfiguration:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich möchte gar nicht soviel begründen müssen, für mich wäre es schon insgesamt ein Luxus Upgrade.

Seht selbst:  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tolle Aktion, bin gespannt 


LG NOM


----------



## lolxd999 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na dann wollen wir mal:

Yoshi hier, 20 Jahre alt (oder jung, das liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters ;D). Ein kleines Upgrade meiner alten Möhre wäre wohl angebracht, insbesondere da mit BF1 und Dishonored 2 in naher Zukunft aktuelle Titel auf der Wunschliste stehen, allerdings ist ein studentisches Budget Kraft Natur der Sache natürlich immer knapp.
Da kommt eure Aktion ja buchstäblich wie gerufen ! 

Aktuell besteht das System aus folgenden Komponenten:

AMD FX6100 (@4.1 GHz) auf einem Gigabyte GA990-FX-UD3   AM3+ Board
8 GB DDR3-1600
BeQuiet StraightPower E9  480 Watt
250er SanDisk SSD

Eine aus dem letzten Loch ... äh falsch -aus dem letzten Lüfter- pfeifende Radeon HD7950 (Einer der beiden Lüfter ist inzwischen nämlich defekt, weshalb der verbleibende nun umso mehr arbeiten muss ....)

Alles mehr schlecht als recht in einem 20€ Gehäuse (Sharkoon Vaya) verstaut.


Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Auserkorenen gehören, würde ich die Punkte wie folgt verteilen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Am interessantesten ist sicherlich die Grafikkarte, den in Kombination mit einem gebrauchten Haswell System aus eigener Tasche wäre der Rechner wieder für ein paar Jahre gerüstet, und sogar VR tauglich !

Erfahrungen bezüglich des Schraubens an Hardware sind selbstredend vorhanden


----------



## clarkathome (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo leute mein System:

Dark Base Pro 900
Intel 4790K aber AMD FANBOY!!!11
Z97X-SOC Force
16GB G Skill TridentX F3-2400C10-8GTX
Radeon 390X 8GB
Super Flower Golden King Platinum 1000W
Samsung SyncMaster S27D590
500GB Samsung Evo
3TB veralteten mechanischen Speicher 

Das schlechteste ist der Bildschirm und die Grafikkarte aber ich habe die Systeme der Mitbewerber gesehen und verzichte auf meine Teilnahme um die Chancen für andere hoch zu halten 

Viel Erfolg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mili2110 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:
Core i5 4490K + Thermalright Macho Rev. A
MSI Z97 Board
16GB (4x4GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Palit GTX 970 + Arctic Cooler Mono Plus
Be Quiet! 500W Netzteil
Corsair Carbide Series 200R


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Konfig geändert. Siehe neuer Eintrag


----------



## p1wo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH Team,

mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU: Intel i5-2500k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Grafikkarte: GTX 560Ti mit "Custom Lüfter" (zwei alte Gehäuselüfter) da der original Lüfter seinen Geist aufgegeben hat 
Netzteil: beQuiet 500Watt Straight Power 10
Gehäuselüfter: 2xArctic F12 120mm mittlerweile mit Lagerschäden und einen neuen Silent Wings 3 120mm high-speed Lüfter hinten
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9
Tastatur: Cherry MX Board 3.0 (Red Switches)
Maus: Steelseries Sensei RAW
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens L22W-7SD

Ich würde mich über das "Upgrade" meines Systems sehr freuen, da ich durch die alten Gehäuselüfter auf der Grafikkarte sehr laute Nebengeräusche habe und Spiele wie GTA V oder Skyrim nur mit stark reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann. Durch ein bislang etwas unglückliches Jahr 2016 ist mein finanzieller Spielrahmen als Student nicht sehr groß und was ich verdiene muss ich in Mein Auto stecken, um im ländlichen Raum mobil zu sein. 

Meine ausgewählten Komponenten sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es wäre ein super Upgrade für meine alte "Lady", welches mich für die nächste Zeit ausreichend versorgen würde. Damit müsste ich mir um die Grafikkarte bei anspruchsvollen Spielen keine allzu großen Sorgen mehr machen. Und könnte endlich wieder ohne die lauten Lüftergeräusche zocken.

Entschuldigt bitte die etwas schlechteren Bilder, aber mein Handy gibt leider nicht mehr her.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, möge das upgradereifste System gewinnen^^


Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## sWiftyious (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin,

gewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Vorhandene Ausstattung:
Asrock Z77 Pro3 Sockel 1155
Intel Core i5-3450 + Alpenföhn "Brocken Eco"
16 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 MHz
Asus Radeon R9290 DirectCU II OC 4GB AMD
1x 256GB SSD, 1x 512GB SSD
LC-Power Netzteil 600W
1x billiges 25€ Gehäuse
Maus: Logitech G300
Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Chroma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Das Gehäuse ist nicht falsch rum, das Netzteil ist tollerweise unten, so dass das Kabel für die Extrastromversorgung des Mainboards auf Spannung ist.

Kann momentan meine Hardware nicht selber updaten, da ich vor kurzem Vater geworden bin und das Geld nun an anderer Stelle besser genutzt wird.


----------



## HunterVirus (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH Team,

finde die Aktion echt super von euch . Ich bin ein PC Enthusiast durch und durch, seitdem ich mit 13 meinen ersten PC selber
zusammengebaut habe. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mein Studium angefangen und habe daher nicht mehr die Möglichkeit mein 
System auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Außerdem fängt meine Grafikkarte langsam an rumzuzicken. Ab und zu läd sie einige
Texturen nicht, die dann einfach schwarz angezeigt werden. Habe auch schon alles versucht um das zu fixen, ohne Erfolg.
Obwohl ich weiß, dass einige Leute dieses Upgrade besser gebrauchen könnten als ich, versuch ich trotzdem mal mein Glück 

Hier also mein derzeitiges System:

OS:                      Windows 10 Pro
CPU:                   i7 6700 K @ 4,5 Ghz
Mainboard:     Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
RAM:                 16 Gb DDR4 @ 2666 Mhz
Grafikkarte:    EVGA 980 SC
SSD:                   1x ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128 Gb 1x Samsung Evo 750 120 Gb
HDD:                 WD Black 1 Tb
CPU-Lüfter:    be!Quiet Dark Rock 3
Netzteil:           Corsair RM650
Gehäuse:          Zalman Z11 Plus
Maus:                 Roccat Kone[+]
Tastatur:           Roccat Isku
Monitor:           Samsung S24D300H
Headset:          Turtle Beach Ear Force PX22

Hier meine Wunschkonfigration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild vom Innenleben meines PCs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Viele Güße

HunterVirus


----------



## FCSnakeEye (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH- Team und Sponsoren.

Ein phantastische Aktion !

*Mein PC:*

Intel Core i7 860 @2.8 Ghz
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler 
Gigabyte P55A-UD3
ASUS ROG Matrix 780Ti
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Crucial BX 100 SSD 256 GB
Super Flower Silent Green 550W (80+ Gold)
Fractal Define R4
Cherry Tastatur G230, Logitech MX 510
onBoard Sound Realtek und ein Boxensystem von Yamaha (UUUUUURALT)
Samsung 21´ 1680x1050 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Update:
*
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Durch das Upgräde würde der PC wieder zeitgemäß werden. Ich müsste nur noch eine neue CPU und Speicher dazu kaufen. Ein intel Core i7 6700 sollte mit 16 GB DDR4 sehr gut dazu passen ! Das Mainboard würde hervorragend in den Tower aussehen und würde perfekt ergänst werden durch das Netzteil, da meines etwas summt ! Der Monitor würde auch einen quantensprung darstellen, da ich bisher noch nicht einmal full HD habe.  Abschießend würde natürlich auch das Roccat Bundel eine tolle aufwertung bringen, da meine MX518 doch auch schon das ein oder andere Jahr auf dem Buckel hat. 

Wenn man sich das so anschaut ein toller Rechner der am Ende da stehen würde.

*Mal wieder eine tolle Aktion !!! Vielen Dank an PCGH und an die Sponsoren !!*

Sven P. aus K.


----------



## BirdReinholz (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Derzeitiges System:*

Mainboard: Asrock Z97 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel 4790
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR02
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Speicher: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Trooper mit diversen Lüftern
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 840 SSD 120GB + weitere normale HDD´s

Peripherie:
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2407HDS
Tastatur: Logitech K400
Maus: Logitech G3

*Meine Pimp my PC 2016 Wunschkombination:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Beschreibung:*

Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon viele Systeme für mich, aber auch für Freunde und bekannte zusammengebaut. Mir macht der Umgang mit der PC Hardware großen Spaß und ich persönlich würde wohl auch nie zu einem Komplettsystem greifen. Dort hat man immer das Problem, dass einem mindestens eine Komponente nicht zusagt (meistens mehrere), zudem verbaue ich meine Hardware lieber selber.

Für manche ist es vermutlich lästig, aber gerade die Recherche im Vorfeld, verschiedene Reviews zu lesen, die verschiedenen Hardwarekomponenten vergleichen, Informationen zusammen suchen und versuchen das bestmögliche aus dem vorhandenen Budget zu machen, ist es was mir Spaß macht.

Als absoluter Gaming Enthusiast habe ich schon so gut wie alles gespielt, da ich mich nun langsam auch gerne in die 1440p und 4k Gefilde begeben möchte, wäre dieses Upgrade genau das richtige für mich.

Ein iiyama Monitorupgrade würde vermutlich bei meiner Nerd bedingten Myopie helfen und ein Brillenupgrade vielleicht hinauszögern. Ich zocke momentan mit absoluter Standard Peripherie, daher wäre das Roccat Bundle ein willkommenes Upgrade. Das be quiet! Netzteil und Gehäuse sollen dem ganzen mehr Ruhe verschaffen und die MSI GTX 1070 meine krankhaften "all maxed out " Bedürfnisse stillen.

Es ist nicht nur eine einmalige Chance für mich, sondern auch eine für euer Team, Ihr habt die Chance den Ort an dem ich die meiste Zeit verbringe besser zu gestalten und mir zu meinem ersten Gewinn des Lebens zu verhelfen.  

*Zu den Bildern:*

Den Thermalright 150er Kühler über der GTX 970 einfach wegdenken, somit wird meine oced 970 nie wärmer als 65°C und die drei Lüfter der Karte drehen auch bei höheren Zimmertemperaturen und Volllast nie hoch. Da mein jetziges Gehäuse geschlossen ist, kommt es mir nur auf die Temps und Lautstärke an. Mit dem Window Gehäuse und dem Kabelmanagement Netzteil von be quiet! würde ich mir was den Look angeht mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## mayhen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ist eigentlich schon länger überfällig, wäre auf jeden Fall willkommen. 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 
MSI 870A-G54 (MS-7599)
4,00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 666MHz
Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 SE
128GB SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series ATA Device (SSD) 
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480W CM 
Fujitsu Siemens Tower aus dem Jahre 2004 
Samsung P2770HD 27-Inch
Tastatur: Speedlink Verdana Multimedia Keyboard White
Maus: MX 518 Logitech

Nun die Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## bo27anok (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team,

auch ich habe mir ein Set zusammen gestellt, sodass es meinen PC aufwertet.
Hier meine Auswahl: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der Grund warum ich mich für diese Zusammenstellung entschieden habe ist folgender.
Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr habe ich meinen PC angefangen aufzurüsten und bis auf die GPU, den Monitor sowie Maus und Tastatur habe ich alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit erneuert.
Dabei halfen mir eure Beiträge und Testberichte ebenso wie die guten Tipps die man von der Community hier im Forum erhält.
Bei der Auswahl habe ich darum auf die Bestandteile meinen Schwerpunkt gesetzt, die ich noch nicht erneuert habe. 

Meine alte GTX 470 durch die 1070 zu ersetzten bringt sicher den größten Vorteil.
Die Wahl auf den Monitor viel ebenso leicht da mein Acer TFT Monitor schon gut 6 Jahre alt ist. Mein Corsair Gehäuse gefällt mir sehr gut weshalb ich mich für das Lüfter-Set entschieden habe.
Bei der Auswahl zwischen Netzteil und CPU-Kühler habe ich mir etwas schwer getan aber mein CPU-Kühler von EKL ist für den Xeon Prozessor mehr als ausreichend und so viel die Entscheidung auf das Netzteil.
Bei den Bundles ist mir sehr spät aufgefallen, dass die Version mit 19 Punkten auch ein Headset beinhaltet und da mein Speedlink Medusa einen Wackelkontakt hat und zudem die übrigen Punkte ausreichten setzte ich sie gerne hierfür ein. 
Da ich ausreichend Erfahrung habe um meinen PC umzubauen würde ich das selbst tun und das ganze Dokumentieren.

Mein Setup sieht momentan so aus:

Eingabegeräte: Logitech G15 + Logitech G700 + Speedlink Medusa
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 470
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
HDD: 1TB Seagate 7.200U/min 
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Professional
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone Modular 80+ Bronze 650 Watt 
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x 4096MB) 
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 500R Midi Tower
Monitor: Acer GD245HQ

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag Leute, 
nachdem mir meine aktuelle Grafikkarte weggestorben ist hat sich mein PC eindeutig in einen Kandidat für "Pimp mein PC 2016" geworden. Während er noch eine halbwegs brauchbare CPU hat, den FX-8350 mit einem Termalright Macho obendrauf, ist er dennoch immer wieder am Schwitzen, weshalb ein größerer Kühler wie der Dark Rock Pro 3 ein willkommenes Geschenk wäre.  Der Full-HD-Monitor den ich mein eigene nenen darf, den ASUS VS248H, schreit schon seit Jahren mit backlightbleeding nach Erlösung, die ihm bis jetzt noch nicht gestattet werden durfte. Hier lockt der iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 natürlich sehr, aber dies gleicht mit einer wundervollen HD4850 wohl einem Selbstmord des Nutzers. Um dieses Bluten des Nerdherzens zu vermeiden würde sich die GTX1070 von MSI anbieten, die es mir auch ermöglichen sollte endlich wieder zu spielen.  Das Gehäuse, das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I hat sich über die Zeit immer mehr in Richtung Plastikbomber bewegt, weshalb ein Tausch gegen das Silent Base 800 einfach wunderbar wäre. Das Laufwerk zu stealthen wäre echt schick da ich es ohnehin recht selten nutze. Neue Peripherie, wie jedes neue Spielzeug ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen. 

Nochmal die Auflistung: 
Prozessor: FX-8350@stock mit Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-970-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB GSkill Sniper + 8 GB Corsair
Festplatten: Plextor M5S 128GB und Seagate Barracuda 2 TB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3
Netzteil: CM V550
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition 250 Ohm
Soundkarte:  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Mikrophon:  Zalman Zm-1
Monitor: ASUS VS248H
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur:  CM TK Stealth mit kaputter 9 in der Zifferzeile
Mauspad:  Noname-Teil das recht schmutzempfindlich ist. 
Wlan-Adapter: TP-Link TL-WN881ND
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHES112-29


Die Gewünschten Komponenten und meine Erlösung wären: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Bilder sollten mit einer EOS 450D kein Problem darstellen, da selbst basteln einfach am meisten Spaß macht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Frühjahrsputz steht selbstverständlich im Rahmen des Umbaus an. 


Noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich habe mir mit 14 meinen ersten eigenen PC gekauft. Es war ein gebrauchter PC mit einem Phenom II X4 955 auf einem Asrock Board und einer GTX 460, dazu ein 20€ Gehäuse, ein Chinaböller als Netzteil und nem altem IDE Dvd-Laufwerk Nicht wirklich der Knüller, aber der PC war dann die Ausgangsbasis um ihn regelmäßig mit meinem Schülerbudget zu erweitern. Aufgrund meines begrenzten Budgets habe ich fast ausschließlich gebrauchte oder Outlet Ware verbaut, da neue Sachen vom Preis her nicht drin waren.
Die letzte Erweiterung war ein AiO CPU Kühler von Alphacool, der allerdings nur mit provisorisch in mein Gehäuse gepasst hat. Ich musste den Radiator mit Kabelbindern fixieren und traute mich kaum mein Gehäuse so bewegen. Leider ist in der letzten Woche auch noch die Pumpe der AIO ausgestiegen, sodass ich, zum Leidwesen meiner CPU wieder auf meinen alten Xigmatek Loki umsteigen musste. 

Die Pimp my PC Aktion würde mir deshalb sehr entgegenkommen um meinem PC wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen
Ich würde folgende Komponenten auswählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) ||| Ehrenvoller Ersatz für meine mittlerweile doch in die Jahre gekommene 7950
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) ||| Wird mein sich schon Auflösendes Headset ersetzen sowie meine betagte MX 518 und die Sidewinder
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) ||| Löst mein Lepa Netzteil ab, dass mittlerweile schon beängstigende Töne von sich gibt
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte) ||| In das Gehäuse könnte ich meine AIO auch ohne Kabelbinder einbauen
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) ||| Da sich die 1070 von meinem Full HD Monitor unterfordert wäre, würde ich ihn durch den 4K iiyama G-Master ersetzen 

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i5 4670k
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 3
Ram: 2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600
CPU Kühler: Alphacool Eisberg 240 (im Moment Xigmatek Loki als Ersatz)
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 3 HD 7950
HDD: 2 TB Samsung 
SSD: 120GB Samsung 830
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus
Netzteil: Lepa W450
Laufwerk: LG Blue-Ray Brenner
Monitor: 21,5" Acer X223HQ (Full HD)
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2
Maus: Logitech MX 518



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irrelevanz (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Wie immer schön, dass ihr uns mit euren Pimp-Wettbewerben mal wieder die Gelegenheit gebt, sich nach Herzenslust der Upgradesucht hinzugeben 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur mit der Idee gespielt, auch mal mitzumachen, aber nachdem ich mich vorhin unauffällig angemeldet hatte, werde ich sie mir dieses Jahr nicht entgehen lassen. 

Mein jetziger bester-Freund-des-Menschen ist noch keine zwei Jahre alt - erst vorletzten Dezember durfte ich mir zu meinem 18. Geburtstag einen Pc zusammenstellen. Der Sprung von iGPU und HD auf R9 290 und 1080p war schlichtweg überwältigend. Von der SSD gar nicht zu reden, und und und. Aber bevor ich zu sabbern anfange, stelle ich euch doch besser mein Altsystem vor.

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X (eigentlich sollte es eine 280X werden, aber mit 255€ war das Stück damals ein echtes Schnäppchen)
Gigabyte H97 HD3 
i5 4590 (damals dachte ich mir noch: übertakten wirst du eh nie wollen  )
2 x 8GB RAM
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB + Seagate 1TB
EVGA Supernova G2 650W 
Scythe Kotetsu 
Corsair Carbide R200

Und als Monitor einen Asus VS 248H (Full HD, TN).

Der Monitor war damals eine hingeklatschte Billig-Lösung - kann ja nicht so wichtig sein, dachte ich. Nun, wie heißt es so schön? Am Monitor soll man nicht sparen - immerhin kann der einige Hardwarezyklen überleben. Und während ich mit meinem System selbst eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin, würde ich den Bildschirm mittlerweile nur allzugern loswerden. Der perfekte Anlass, hier ein bisschen mit den Schiebereglern rumzuspielen!

Monitor:
Jeder, der Witcher 3 auch nur angespielt hat, kann wohl bestätigen, dass das Spiel in 1080p sein Potential nicht ganz entfalten kann. Selbst mit agressivem AA sind die Blätter ein einziges Pixelrauschen. Da muss also ganz klar mehr her! Daher scheidet der GB2788HS-B1 erstmal aus. 
Nun will ich allerdings auch an meinem PC arbeiten, und während in 4k die Windows-Skalierung noch einigermaßen gut funktioniert ist das bei manchen Programmen die reinste Katastrophe. Zudem die Pascal-Titan wohl momentan die einzige GPU ist, die selbst 4k problemlos wegsteckt.
Daher wusste ich sofort: Ich will den GB2783QSU-B1: WQHD, Flicker-Free (anders als mein alter PWM-Monitor), Freesync (immer ein willkommenes Geschenk, denn der Aufschlag für Gsync ist doch etwas heftig) und ganz wichtig: Ein 8-bit TN-Panel, denn ich habe keine Lust mehr auf die miese Farbdarstellung von meinem alten ASUS. (19/67 Punkten)

Bei der Grafikkarte (bzw. dem Mainboard) wird es nun allerdings ein gutes Stück kniffliger:
Zwar wird meine alte R9 290 mit 1440p zu kämpfen haben, aber dafür unterstüzt meine neue Augenweideja Freesync!
Ein Z-Mainboard wäre an sich auch eine gute Investition, hat es doch bei meinem letzten Pc nicht mehr für Spielereien wie OC gereicht.
Wenn ich mir das Ding nicht an die Wand nageln wollen würde (wobei sich zumindest das Titanium da schon echt schick machen würde) müsste auch ein neuer Prozessor her (der Wechsel auf 16GB DDR4-Ram käme mich dagegen nichtmal so teuer) und wenn ich als Student das Geld für sowas HÄTTE, dann würde ich mich lieber von meinem alten Monitor freikaufen). Und an sich reicht der alte ja noch. 

Auf eine 1060 zu wechseln bringt mir nicht viel, außer dass ich das Freesync meines Monitors nicht mehr auskosten könnte. Die 1070er ist hier wohl die Vernunftentscheidung. Da ich aber gerne angebe kommt hier nur die 1080 infrage. Also, Spaß beiseite, die 1070er reicht zwar für WQHD, doch ehrlichgesagt finde ich es ein bisschen Schade, dafür gleich die 290 hergeben zu müssen. Auf der anderen Seite bringt die 1080 mehr als genügend Reserven für die Zukunft mit sich und ist verglichen mit der R9 auch ein recht heftiges Upgrade. Dass die MSI die Lüfter im Idle abschaltet, ist ein mehr als willkommener Bonus. Und ehrlichgesagt ziehe ich die MSI auch anderen Custom-Varianten vor, da ich persönlich zwei große Lüfter drei kleinen vorziehe. Die Gigabyte wird mit ihren dreien auch hörbar lauter, während die Zotac zu klobig ist und die EVGA ihre Lautstärke mit zu hohen Temperaturen erkauft. (54/67 Punkten).

Machen wir mit dem Bundle weiter:
Ich tippe diesen Text momentan auf einem schlichten Cherry-Board, während neben mir eine Billigmaus vom Müller liegt (die ihren Dinst aber erstaulich gut macht!). Understatement ist eben sexy. Headset habe ich kein funktionierendes mehr, und den Luxus eines Mauspads bin ich nicht gewohnt. Da kommen der/die/das Renga und Kanga ganz gelegen. Gegen die neue Tastatur mit dem klingenden Namen Suora und eine etwas dekadentere Maus (DIE Kiro, da bin ich mir sicher) hätte ich auch nichts einzulegen 
Auf der anderen Seite wirken mir die beiden teureren Tastaturen etwas zu wuchtig  (da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem alten Credo) und angesichts meiner Gier bei den ersten beiden Punkten sollte ich mich langsam etwas mäßigen. (64/67 Punkten).

Die letzten drei Punkte gehen also an das Thema Airflow und Kühlung. 
Gegen ein Netzteil oder Gehäuse hab ich mich bewusst entschieden, denn ich sehe keinen Grund, mein Supernova G2 zu ersetzen und auch mein Gehäuse möchte ich nicht missen (Wie gesagt: Understatement. Arrrr.).
Mein Kotetsu ist dem Shadow Rock Pro zwar deutlich unterlegen, aber für meinen nicht übertaktbaren i5 mehr als gut genug -  flüsterleise, ganz im Gegensatz zu boxed-Kühlern. Mit einer gelungenen Überleitung verweise ich hier auf einen Freund von mir, der jedoch so ein scheusliches Unding in seinem Komplett-Pc sein Eigen nennt. Ich bestelle hier einmal einen Pure Rock Slim, den ich ihm dann einbaue - dann ist dieser Punkt auch sinnvoll investiert. (65/67)

Deutlich sinnvoller dagegen wäre es, mein Gehäuse mit den 140mm Shadow Wings aufzurüsten, denn bis jetzt finden sich nur zwei Lüfter - und eine 1080 verdient auch eine entsprechend würdevolle Belüftung! Und damit wären die 67 Punkte verteilt. Hat Spaß gemacht!

Abschließend möchte ich mich nocheinmal für die Möglichkeit bedanken, hier mal wieder etwas eigenständigen Hardwarepfusch betreiben zu dürfen.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück! (Nein, das ist gelogen, nur drei von euch  )

Spaß beiseite - einen schönen Tag!
Irrelevanz


----------



## PiXELonPC (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen PCGH,
erstmal sehr genial von Euch so eine Aktion zu machen, da so etwas nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Habe 6 Jahre auf einem Laptop "versucht" zu spielen, was aber nur in sehr wenigen spielen funktioniert hat und wenn dann auch nur auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen.
Jetzt habe ich mir aus dem Bekanntenkreis ein wenig Hardware für einen "neuen" PC bekommen ich aber mit dieser nicht wirklich zufrieden bin und immer noch etwas besseres suche.
Folgendes ist verbaut:

Grafikkarte: Zotax GTX 560
CPU: AMD FX-6300
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
RAM: Kingston 8GB
HDD: Seagate 1000GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master 500W
Gehäuse: oh gott keine Ahnung..vielleicht artikelnummer 0815
Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM

Hat bis jetzt gereicht, aber die BF1 Beta ließ mich ein wenig schwitzen wie auch  andere neue Games.
Deswegen nehme ich auch bei eurer Aktion Teil um mal ein richtiges Spielerlebnis zu bekommen, dass auch auf dauer anhalten sollte !

 Meine ausgewählte Hardware von Euch sieht so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese Aktion !

MfG Simon B.


----------



## samstone86 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich studiere Medieninformatik aber mein PC ist leider schon etwas alt und rendert sich teilweise bei Videos oder 3D Szenen zu tode .
Deswegen möchte ich gern bei dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Mein PC ist leider schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. 
Hier die Daten:

CPU: AMD Phenom X6 1090T
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Grafikkarte: ASUS AMD HD 5850 1GB-RAM
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2GB G.Skill Eco
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 128GB SSD (Windows), 1x 128 Samsung SSD (Linux), 1x 1TB Seagate ST1000DM003
Netzteil: 620 Watt Cooler Master
Monitor: 23 Zoll Philips 234CL2
Gehäuse: Zalman Z7


Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Q5Gamer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hochgeschätzes PCGH-Team,

der PC der hier gerade neben mir steht ist nicht zu überhören(mit der App "Sound Meter" gemessene 50DB mit 50cm abstand im IDLE!), aufgrund einer GTX 580 von Zotac die mit Referenzlüfter werkelt steigen die Temperaturen ans Limit, deshlab bin ich gezwungen die linke Seitenwand zu entfernen und den Seitenlüfter des alten Raidmax Sagitta Gehäuses als auch den Frontlüfter so zu positionieren dass die GPU noch gerade so Kühl bleibt (90°C ingame), ansonsten würde sich der PC von selbst abschalten. Leider sieht es bei der CPU dem i5 760  ähnlich aus. Dieser läuft regelmäßig am Limit, leistungstechnisch als auch thermisch. Mit 79°C ingame wundert es mich, dass die CPU noch lebt. Der Arbeitsspeicher von G.Skill arbeitet mit 1600mhz bei einer Gesamtkapazität von 12GB(2X4GB und 2X2GB). Festplatte von WD mit 320GB (sehr langsam! min 5 Minuten bis der Pc bereit ist nach Start!) Das Netzteil ein Coolermaster GX 750W lebt noch, doch ich befürchte das es jeden Moment mit einem Knall in Rauch aufgehen könnte, von den kleckernden lauten Lüfter ganz zu schweigen. Die Kabel im Innenraum hängen kreuz und quer herum was den kurzen kabeln als auch dem schlechten Kabelmanagementsystem des Gehäuses zuzuschreiben ist. Einzig das MSI P55 GD-80 verrichtet seinen Dienst einwandfrei. 

Wenn ich den PC in einem Satz beschreiben müsste:

Er ist sehr langsam wird sehr heiß,reicht für moderne Spiele bedingt bis nicht mehr aus und ist unschön anzusehen.
Als Monitor kommt ein ACER H223HQ zum einsatz der auch schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat (Anfang 2009 gekauft) da würde ein ersatz sehr gelegen kommen.

Mein aktuelles Setup:

GPU: Zotac GTX 580
CPU: Intel Core i5 760
Mainboard: MSI P55 GD-80
Gehäuse: Raidmax Sagitta
Arbeitsspeicher: 12 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600MHZ
Festplatte: WD 320gb 5400U/min
Netzteil: Coolermaster GX 750 W
Monitor: Acer H223HQ

Mit einem Pimp würde ich folgende Komponenten wählen:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich LIEBE Games und möchte diese endlich mal wieder in vollen zügen genießen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Felix S.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinschulz (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin Schüler der 11. Klasse und mein jetziger PC bräuchte einen dringenden Grafikboost, und auch ein neuer Hauptmonitor würde sich mal wieder anbieten,denn meiner ist schon etwas heruntergekommen. Wenn ich der glückliche Gewinner werde, dann würde ich die Teile gerne geschickt bekommen, denn ich habe viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich. 

Mein jetziger PC: 

Case: Corsair Carbine Spec-03 
Gpu: Asus Gtx 660 
Cpu : Intel I5 6600k 
Mainboard: Asus 170Z Pro Gaming 
RAM: 16GB DDR4 2600mhz 
2 SSD's: OCZ Intrepid 400gb / Samsung Evo 850
HDD1 : Samsung green edition 500gb 
HDD2 : Seagate sv35 2TB 
Psu: Termaltake Berlin 

Mein Pimp: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dr_Hofmann (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hardware vom PC der neben mir Gammelt: 

CPU: AMD x3 450 
Mainboard: ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Noname DDR3 1066
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 400W 
40GB SSD und 500GB Festplatte 
Gehäuse; Noname 
Bildschirm: Acer 24 Zoll 

Hardware vom Pimp 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 67 (14 Punkte übrig)

Damit müsste ich nicht mehr viel in ein gutes System Investieren. 
Kurz und knapp, meine Mühle macht bald schlapp!


----------



## jogerwilli (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aufrüsten möchte ich vor allem meine Grafikkarte, da meine schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Das Gehäuse ist ein älteres Modell von CoolerMaster noch ohne Kabelmanagement und relativ bescheidener Luft Zirkulation.
Das Netzteil recht zwar zur Zeit noch aus, da ich aber irgendwann auf ein SLI-System umrüsten will, bräuchte ich ein besseres.

Mein System:

Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
Prozessor: AMD FX8350
CPU Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Grafik: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7970 OC
RAM: 2x GEIL 8 GB DDR3 1866
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (500GB)
HDD: Samsung HD501LJ (500GB)
Tastatur: Logitech K120
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Monitor: LG 24MP55





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olinator (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
folgendes habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Gehäuse ist schon sehr "verbraucht" und auch meine Grafikkarte hat ihre besten Jahre hinter sich, daher wäre bei beiden ein update sehr cool!
mfg Ole


----------



## CSchulle (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

erst mal ein großes Lob an euch und den Hervorragenden Content den Ihr regelmäßig bietet.
Ich finde die Pimp my PC Aktion richtig klasse, denn selbst wenn man nicht gewinnt ist es immer wieder spannend zu lesen was andere für ein Setup zuhause stehen haben.

Warum nehme ich teil, um eine Antwort auf diese Frage zu finden musste ich nicht lange überlegen denn die Schwachstellen an meinem System sind schnell erkannt:
R9 280X war seiner Zeit ein gute Grafikkarte mit grandiosen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aber mittlerweile wird sie den gestellten Anforderungen nicht mehr gerecht
500 Watt Netzteil ist zu laut und bietet zu wenig Reserven zum Aufrüsten
Logitech G19 Tastatur und G502 Maus, vorallem die Tastatur ist in die Jahre gekommen und hat ihre besten Zeiten hinter sich 
LG 27" Monitor, dieser ist mit 60Hz fürs Gaming auch nur bedingt geeignet und unterstützt auch nur 1080p

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir im Aufrüstrechner folgende Kmponenten raus gesucht: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke diese Komponenten wären ein sehr gelungenes Upgrade um das volle Potenzial aus der restlichen Hardware zu holen.
Intel Core i5-4690
Alpenföhn "Himalaya 2" (sehr groß, sehr leise und gute Kühlleistung)
MSI Z97 GAMING 5 Mainboard
16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit Corsair Vengeance
240 GB SSD Samsung 840 EVO Systemplatte
4 TB Datenplatte
be quiet silent base 800 Gehäuse (das bis dato beste Gehäuse was ich selbst verwendet habe)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer Glück und hoffe das der RNG-Gott mich auswählt.


----------



## Punkily (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Muss ich jetzt aus allen Kategorien auswählen oder kann ich auch welche weglassen?


----------



## NuKix (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
erstmals will ich sagen das ich KEINEN PC besitzt und auch deshalb kein Bild verlinken werde. Da ich 2016 meinen Abschluss gemacht habe, habe ich meinen pc gegen weihnachten 2015 verkauft um mich auf meinen Abschluss zu konzentrieren. Damals hatte ich einen Pentium G3258 4,8Ghz und eine GTX 750 TI. Ich hatte sowieso schon vor mir einen Gaming PC zusammen zu bauen und da kommt mir das Pimp my PC programm ganz recht. Vor zu kaufen hatt ich einen i7 6700k, 850 evo 500gb, maximus VIII Impact, DAN Case (kommt erst anfang 2017 raus), GTX 1050 oder 1050ti, ein sfx-l silverstone 500 Watt Netzteil und den Cryorig C7 Kühler. Damit ich das K im Prozessor bei diesem Kühler auch nutzen kann werde ich den Prozessor köpfen, wie ich es bei dem Pentium G3258 schon gemacht habe. Liquid Metal habe ich schon hier. Da ich allerdings hier das Dark Power Pro 11 ausgewählt habe und 3 Silent Wings 3 Lüfter ausgewählt habe, würde ich (falls ich gewinne) doch ein ATX Build machen. 
Falls ich ja tatsächlich gewinne, würde ich den PC gerne selber bei mir bauen.

Viel Glück allen
Felix Walther


----------



## flow_241 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Jungs,

ich könnte euch jetzt auch erzählen, wie alt und langsam mein PC mittlerweile ist, ich glaube ihr könnt euch da aber besser selbst ein Bild von machen ;D

Momentan verbaut:

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Mainboard:
ASRock 970 Extreme 3

RAM:
4GB, Hersteller unbekannt

GPU:
XFX HD 4970

Netzteil:
 be quiet! Straight Power 550W

Monitor:
Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM


Wunschupgrades:

Mainboard:
MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X
(6 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)
(3 Punkte)

Bundles:
ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga
(19 Punkte)

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt
(5 Punkte)

Monitor:
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1
(21 Punkte)

Gesamt:
54 Punkte von 67
(13 Punkte übrig)

MfG
flow_241


----------



## MrDanielVie (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Meine derzeitige Hardware:

MSI H97 PC Mate*
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
16 GB RAM DDR-3 1600 MHz HyperX Fury im Daul Channel (2x8GB)
MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G (derzeit bestellt MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X)
Samsung EVO 850 256 GB (System-SSD / Programme)
Samsung EVO 750 500 GB (Spiele-SSD)
2 x 1TB HDD 7200 RPM 
CoolerMaster G550M
AeroCool Xpredator X3 Avenger

LG 27' Monitor FullHD


Mein Wunschgewinn:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

* Um die zweite Grafikkarte auch im SLI nutzen zu können, würde ich auf eigene Kosten ein Z97 Mainboard besorgen müssen. Dabei würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen auch auf mein Nachträgliches Farbschema im Rechner zu achten, sprich ein schwarz/rotes Mainboard. Vermutlich wird es dann ein Gaming Mainboard von MSI (dann sind auch die Logos auf der Hardware gleich). Evtl. auch Wechsel auf Skylake, bzw. X99, je nachdem wie voll mein Portmanie ist 

Begründung zur der gewünschten Hardware

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G: Das wird die zweite Grafikkarte im SLI Verband. Warum SLI? Naja, bei der Gelegenheit leg ich den Fokus auf 4K Gaming. Und für eine 1080 reichen die Punkte nicht, und die 1070 die ich vor ein paar Tagen bestellt habe will ja auch verwendet werden.

Ich hab mich für Lüfter entschieden, weil ich mit meinen Gehäuse voll zufrieden bin. Hab es auch ein wenig gemoddet. Die Lüfter ersetzen die mitgelieferten Lüfter bzw. ergänzen den Luftstrom.
Bundle: Zur Zeit hab ich 0815 Eingabegeräte. Da kann mal was neues her. 

Netzteil: SLI brauch Saft, viel Saft.

Monitor: Damit die Grafikpower irgendwo hin kann, hab ich mir den 4K Monitor gewählt.

Jetzt wünsch ich euch (und besonders mir ) ein wenig Glück. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daniel 



P.S: Wo sollen die Bilder hingeschickt werden?

P.S.S: Die (erste?) GTX 1070 ist gerade eingetroffen. Wird am Wochenende eingebaut und bei der Gelegenheit mach ich das Foto vom Innenraum (1 x mit GTX 970, einmal mit neuer GTX).


----------



## Eichi25 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag! 
Erstmal ein Lob an PCGH, ich finde es wirklich super, dass ihr diese tolle Aktion wiederholt!

Wie man an meinem jetzigen Computer sehen kann, ist ein Upgrade unbedingt nötig. Grafikkarte, Cpu und der ganze kram ist inzwischen mit seinen 4 ,5Jahren etwas ins Alter gekommen. Deshalb möchte ich meine Möhre etwas upgraden. Ich spiele gerne GTA V, da meine jetztige Grafikkarte aber gerade im Online modus gnadenlos überfordert ist, möchte ich diese upgraden. Einen neuen Prozessor hole ich mir dann zu Weihnachten. 

Jetzige Konfiguration: 

Cpu: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Ediiton (Gekühlt mit Tinitus treibendem AMD Boxedkühler.)
Grafik: Asus Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 OC!
Ram: 12GB DDR3
Motherboard: 20€ ding von Gigabyte, funktioniert auch!
Gehäuse: Aero Cool Strike X 
Festplatte: 500GB HDD von Segate
Netzteil: 530W Thermaltake Hamburg

Traum Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Kurze aber Knackige Begründung:
Für die 1080 habe ich mich entschieden, damit ich endlich wieder neue Spiele spielen kann, was mit meiner 560 bisher nicht möglich war. (Selbstverständlich überlasse ich die 560 einem Archäologen damit er diese untersuchen kann). Mein CPU Boxed Kühler, welcher bereits einen Lagerschaden erlitten hat wird durch einen schönen hoffentlich leisen bequit ersetzt, und da meine Gehäuselüfter auch nicht gerade die ruhigsten Kollegen sind werden diese auch durch bequit abgelöst. 

Ich habe genug Fachwissen um die Komponenten selbst einzubauen, kann euch den Computer aber auch gerne zuschicken!

Den anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück und ein schönes Wochenende!
Liebe Grüße 
Eichi


----------



## Nemeg (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe mir vor allem diese Hardware ausgesucht, weil ich meine Grafikkarte upgraden möchte und mir mein PC ein wenig zu "langsam" wird. 
Da ich noch Schüler bin es es nun einmal nicht möglich dauernd mit dem laufenden Entwicklungsschwung der Technik mit zu gehen.
Weil ich meinen PC selbst zusammengebaut habe, denke ich, dass ich auch die Umrüstung selber machen kann.

Mein PC beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 760 2GB
Ram: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP
CPU: Intel i5 3450 (3.1GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Festplatten: 120 GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD, 1TB Western Digital Black und 1TB Western Digital Black
Gehäuse: Aerocool GT White
Monitor: Asus (1920x1080, 2ms Reaktionszeit) (die genaue Bezeichnung lässt sich gerade nicht auffinden)
Tastatur: Roccat Isku Illuminated
Maus: Roccat Kova [+]
MausPad: Roccat Taito [Mid-Size]

Das Bild sollte dank meiner Canon EOS 700D mit Sigma 17-50 mm Objektiv eigentlich ganz gut sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Punkily schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt aus allen Kategorien auswählen oder kann ich auch welche weglassen?


Was ist an der letzten Zeile nicht zu verstehen, ich habe sie fett unterlegt.

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
*Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler*
_


----------



## HamfriNator (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück  sonst wird es mit BF1 wohl eng.

Derzeit verbaut sind:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2320 
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: EVGA Gtx 660 SC
RAM: 8gb Corsair
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtream 4
SSD: Samsung Evo 840
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg
Tastatur: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium
Maus: Mad Catz R.A.T. 5
Gehäuse: Thermaltake V5 Black Edition (Fenster durch Case Mod)
Monitor(1): Medion MD 20777
Monitor(2): Miro FP158 (Ehr ein Oldtimer  )

Da ich im Bezug auf Grafik dezeit die größten Defizite sehe, sieht meine "Wunschliste" von Pimp my PC so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Viele Grüße 
HamfriNator


----------



## Xyr0 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mainboard: irgendein älteres Gigabyte
Prozessor: Intel i7 920
CPU Kühler: Standard Kühler
Grafik: Saphhire Vapor X HD 5870
RAM: 3x2GB DDR3 
Netzteil: bequiet 700 Watt
HDD: 1TB
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G500
Monitor: LG M237WDP

Wie man sehen kann ist meine Kiste schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. 
Deswegen würde ich mich sehr über ein Upgrade freuen.


----------



## DasEsinka (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

in meinem Rechner befindet sich ein AM3+ Mainboard von Asrock (Asrock Killer 990fx) auf dem ein AMD 8350 FX seinen dienst vollrichtet.
Um ausreichend Power zu haben möchte ich meine AMD Grafikkarte (R9 290x) gegen eine neue 1080 austatschen  unter anderem auch da ich ein Nvidia Tablet besitze, ich aber die Streaming Funktion nicht nutzen kann und Außerdem ist die R9 verdammt laut unter last.
Meine Lüfter sind alle noch Standard vom Gehäuse, bei dem ich aber das Seitenteil für mich angepasst habe (Thermaltake Overseever Rx-I Snow)
Als Monitor ist bei mir zurzeit ein 27 Zoll gerät von Asus im Einsatz mit dem ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin, denn die Farben sind alles andere als original (ich bin Hobby Fotograf) und außerdem wünsche ich mir noch mehr Auflösung um stressfrei Arbeiten zu können.

Mein System

Mainboard: Asrock Killer 990fx
Prozessor: AMD 8350 FX
CPU Kühler: Corsair H110i
Grafik: Saphhire R9 290X 8GB
RAM: 2x8GB HyperX 
Netzteil: Cooler Master 600W
SSD1: 128GB
HDD1: 1TB
HDD2: 3TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseever Rx-I Snow (angemoddet)
Tastatur: CM Storm (15€)
Maus: Roccat Kone CTD
Monitor 1: ASUS 27"
Monitor 2: Asus 24" (das Panel wird bald in einen Konsolen Koffer eingebaut)
Monitor 3: Fujitsu Siemens 19" 1280x1024 (wird nur zum Streamen benutzt)


Bewerbung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nike334 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich nutze derzeit noch meinen ersten selbst zusammengebauten PC aus dem Jahre 2008, der schon lange nach einer Aufrüstung oder wohl eher nach einem Austausch schreit. Während meinem vor kurzem abgeschlossenen Studium habe ich außerdem ein Notebook genutzt, das nicht wirklich fürs Gaming geeignet war. Da ich fürs Zocken nun allerdings wieder mehr Zeit habe, würde eine Aufrüstung zeitlich sehr gut passen 


*Die Komponenten meiner Kiste:*

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Grafikkarte: XFX Geforce GTX 260 mit montiertem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 2GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2 800 MHz
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB HDD + Samsung 840 EVO Basic 265GB SSD
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (hierzu habe ich übrigens bei PCGH einen Lesertest gemacht: klick)


*Ausgesucht habe ich mir die folgenden Komponenten:*

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich war bis vor kurzem noch ausschließlich im Besitz eines einzigen Monitors, dem etwa auch aus 2008 stammenden Philips 220CW mit einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 @ 60Hz. Da ich sehr gerne CS:GO spiele, habe ich mir allerdings vor kurzem den Benq XL2430T zugelegt, weil er zum einen im Angebot war und außerdem eine Bildwiederholrate von 144 Hz ermöglicht. Da der 220CW an Leuchtkraft verloren hat, würde der iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 meinen Benq gut ergänzen.
Mit Hängen und Würgen schafft meine uralte GTX 260 auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen auf dem Benq etwa 100 - 144 Hz und durch ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel lässts sich sogar trotz der alten Hardware auf den Monitor bringen. Neuere Spiele sind mir jedoch nicht vergönnt. Doom beispielsweise läuft gar nicht. Weitere neue Spiele probiere ich erst gar nicht. Da ich nur in Full HD Auflösung spiele, fiel meine Wahl auf die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G. Eine GTX 1080 wäre übertrieben bei dieser Auflösung.
Beim Gehäuse fiel meine Wahl auf das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Dieses habe ich schon seit längerem im Blick, da mir das große Seitenfenster sehr gut gefällt und ich gern ein größeres Gehäuse als mein Midgard hätte. Außerdem lassen sich hier sicher auch ein paar Moddingprojekte umsetzen. Ich lege außerdem viel Wert auf ein stimmiges Gesamtbild der Komponenten, weshalb ich das be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt ausgewählt habe. Ich würde gerne in Zukunft gesleevte Kabel verbauen und mit dem vollmodularen Netzteil ist das eine sehr einfache Sache. Außerdem wird das Cooler Master "Silent" Pro M 500 seinem Namen nicht gerecht und bildet die lauteste Komponente in meinem PC.
Zuletzt habe ich mich für das Bundle aus ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga entschieden, da ich bis auf meine alte Logitech G11 schon relativ aktuelle Peripherie besitze.

Sicherlich bildet die GTX 1070 zwar mit meinem aktuellen Mainboard und der aktuellen CPU kein gutes Team, daher sollten diese Komponenten von mir zeitnah auch aufgerüstet werden.

  Anbei zwei aktuelle Bilder, auf denen man den PC von vorne und die Komponenten durch das Seitenfenster sieht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Garaax (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz
CPU Kühler: Mitgelieferter Intel Kühler
Grafik: 6144MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Aktiv PCIe 
RAM: 8GB Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX200 2.5"
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Tastatur: ISY IKE-1000
Maus: ISY IPG 3000 Gaming mouse
Monitor: BenQ GL2450



Hardware von Pimp my PC 2016

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte so gerne gewinnen, weil ich momentan mit meinem PC Setup nicht zufrieden bin. Ich bin noch Schüler, gehe in die 11. Klasse und mache grad mein Abitur und habe weder Zeit zu arbeiten, noch kriege ich nicht genug Taschengeld um mein Setup zu verbessern. Ich habe noch nie die Erfahrung gemacht, bei einem Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen, umso größer ist meine Anspannung zu gewinnen. Vorab wollte ich schon mal DANKE sagen, dass ihr es den Leuten möglich macht sowas großes und teures zu gewinnen, denn sowas ist nicht selbstverständlich. Abschließend wollte ich noch sagen, falls ich gewinnen sollte, dass ich meinen PC zuschicken will und euch die Ehre überlasse, meinen PC zu erneuern.
Viel Glück an Alle


----------



## elivlo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich micht für die Pimp my PC Aktion.
Ich gehe in die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und mache in meiner Schule so einiges was mit Medien zu tun hat, sodass ich öfter einmal ein starkes System brauche, allerdings, wie fast jeder, der sich hier anmeldet auch gerne Computerspiele spielt.

Leider ist mein PC schon relativ gut aber in letzter Zeit merkte ich schon, dass ich bei den falschen Teilen gespart habe.

Mein jetziger PC ist:
-Prozessor: Intel i7 5820K
-Mainboard: Gigabyte X99 UD3
-Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX 16Gb 4-Module
-Kühlung: Alphacool Eisberg 240mm 
-Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix
-SSD: Crucial MX100 520Gb
-Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
-Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
-Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
-Maus: Speedlink Decus
-Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Chroma
Bildschirm: BenQ GL2460 (Sehr alt und nicht so schöne Farben)

Wie gesagt ist der Computer nicht schlecht, allerdings hätte ich mir damals ein besseres Netzteil mit 80Plus Gold kaufen sollen. Außerdem merkt man wie laut so manche Lüfter sein können.
Wo wir schon dabei sind würde ich liebend gerne mal in UltraHD meine Spiele spielen und mit einer GTX 1070 ist dies nur begrenzt in Ultra Details möglich und mein Traum war es schon immer einmal in meinem Leben ein SLI-Gespann zu besitzen. 
Klar, ich habe jetzt keinen UltraHD Monitor gewählt, da für mich noch nichts passendes auf dem Markt erschienen ist.

Leider denke ich sind meine Vorraussetzungen nicht die besten, da ich schon ein sehr starkes System besitze und ich mich bewerbe deswegen, um vielleicht mal irgendwann in einem "Gewinnspiel" Glück zu haben.

Meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich finde es sehr moderat, dass auch ein Couchgaming-Bundle mit hinein genommen wurde, da diese in letzter Zeit immer noch sehr teuer sind.

Viele Grüße 
Elias


----------



## Asieme (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da mein Rechner nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist bewerbe ich mich nun auch bei "Pimp my PC".

Meine aktuelle konfig:

GPU: Asus GTX660TIOC (noch mal übertacktet auf 1150Mhz und Boost bei 1249Mhz(Darksouls III))
CPU: AMD FX8120 (Übertacktet auf 4Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Antec H920
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X Evo
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz
SSD: Corsair Force GS 120GB
HDD:  Toshiba 2,5" 2TB
              Seagate 3,5" 2TB
              Seagate 3,5" 2TB SSHD
Netzteil:  650W
Monitore:
Panasonic 32" (Fernseher)
LG 23" TFT
Selbstbau Monitor 17"

Ich möchte meinen PC auf Pimpen da meine Grafikkarte bei meinen 3 Monitoren nie in den Stromsparmodus geht und immer auf minimal 850Mhz läuft anstatt auf 135Mhz wenn ich einen Monitor aus mache.

Und das wäre meine Wunsch Upgrade:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit Freundlichen Güßen 

Alexander


----------



## LeRoyal89 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr ansprechendes Gewinnspiel malwieder,habs über PCgames.de gesehn...

Ich bin männlich, 27jahre alt,Aktuell Trockenbaumontuer jedoch per Umschulung ab Februar 2017 angehender Technischer Produktdesigner und bin daher von diesem sehr lukrativen Giveaway stark begeistert^^Also versuch ich mein Glück mal:

*Meine Aktuelle Hardware: *

Monitor: Samsung UR46C7700WSXZG 
CPU:  IntelCore i5-3570K @ 3,40Ghz 3,80Ghz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce Gtx 970 Gaming G1, 4GB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Sockel 1155
Netzteil:Be Quiet Power Zone 650W ATX 2.4
HDD:  1,0TB, WD Caviar Blue SATA
RAM: 8GB (2x4 Gb) Kingston HyperX
Gehäuse: Fractal Design, Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Fenster
Peripherie: Logitech G700s Mouse mit macken + G105 Tastatur

Der 1155er sockel ist mir schon länger ein Dorn im Auge und muss daher definitiv bald aktuallisiert werden.
Netzteil musste aufjedenfall Cablemanagement besitzen,da ich viel wert auf eine gute durchlüftung setze.
Die Mouse hat auch schon ihre Macken mit der zeit,Mittlere taste-Mausrad ist Hochsensibel geworden...bin bisher zwar immer Logitech-User gewesen aberich  stoße in kaufberichten etc immer häufiger auf ROCCAT und bin diesen auch recht zugeneigt aufgrund ihres Modernen Designs.
Mit meiner Graka bin ich eigentlich zufrieden bisher,auch wenn es sich dabei um Nvidias sogenannte "Skandal-Karte" handelt (3,5gb schnell,rest lahm) erbringt sie bisher die erwartete und erwünschte Leistung fürs Gaming,bei CAD-andwendungen habe ich auf dieser Karte jedoch noch keine erfahrungen.

Und da ich zu beginn des nächsten Jahres in die Berufliche CAD-welt einsteige wird mein Rechner immer mehr zur Workstation umfunktioniert.
Da kommen Graka und Monitor schon sehr gut an bei mir  und präzise Peripherie sollte auch nicht vergessen werden.

Die peripherie musste ein paar Punkte einstecken um platz für 4k Monitor und gtx1080 zu machen,denn diese sind die Optimale vorraussetzung für künftige CAD-Anwendungen..natürlich wird das Gaming dabei nicht zu kurz kommen^^


*Von mir Ausgewählte Produkte: *

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler _..dafür waren leider keine punkte mehr übrig  _


Einbau würde ich selbst übernehmen,da ich mit (hoffentlich) diesem Upgrade auch gleich Mainboard und Prozessor Upgraden möchte.

*Viel Glück an Alle! *


----------



## eXp_Azuro (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich hab zwar keinen schlechten Pc aber ich würde gerne meinen Bildschirm (im Anhang zu sehen: 18''-.-) aufrüsten und dann bietet sich die Graka dazu perfekt an . Außerdem müsste mal ein neuer CPU Kühler her... 
Die Teile würde ich selber zsm bauen falls ich die Chance hätte zu Gewinnen.

Insgesamt ne richtig coole Aktion von euch 

Lg euer eXp_Azuro 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

i5 4460
Asus R9 290x
8gb DDR3
Asus H81-m
Sharkoon Vs4-W
120gb Samsung SSD
1000gb Seagate HDD
600 Watt beQuite

Logitech G502
uRage Exodus
Roccat Taito Mini-Size
Logitech G430
Acer Monitor 18''

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MasterFr34k (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes pcgh Team. 

Ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten da die Komponenten einfach zu veraltet sind. Ich habe mich für dieses Set entschieden da ich eigentlich nur zocke und das am besten mit guter Grafik. Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet, da ich einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld habe um mir alle Komponenten für einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.

Mein jetziger pc:
Cpu: AMD Athlon II X2 620
Mainboard: ASRock N68-s
RAM: 4Gb DDR2 (Marke unbekannt)
GPU: NVIDEA GeForce GTS 450
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR02 Macho 
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9
Bildschirm: 17" LCD (Marke unbekannt)

Was ich mir von euch wünschen würde:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ihr würdet mir einen riesigen Gefallen machen wenn ihr mich auswählt. Falls ich gewinne würde ich den PC selber zusammen bauen da ich noch ein Mainboard und eine CPU kaufen müsste.

Mfg
Jan Hofmann


----------



## TFZ02 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelle verbaut:
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z68A - GD65 (G3)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 280X
Arbeitsspeicher: Klingston 4 x 2GB DDR 1066
SSD:Samsung SSD 850EVO 250GB / OCZ - VERTEX 3 120GB
HDD: WesternDigital WD10EZEX 1TB

Nehmt mich fürs Upgrade^^


----------



## MarciSch (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

meine Daddelkiste könnte auch mal wieder ein Upgrade vertragen, daher hier meine gewünschten Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriger PC:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
RAM: 16GB DDR3-2133 von Crucial
GPU: Gainward GTX 970 Phantom
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: 500GB (unbekannte Marke)
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster

Wasserkühlung: 
CPU & GPU Block von EKWB
Pumpe: EK XRes 140 PWM (mit Reservoir)
Radiator: Alphacool 360mm X-Flow (30mm dick)

Für manchen scheint mein System vielleicht nicht aufrüstungsbedürftig, zumindest nicht was die Kühlung angeht. Aber meiner Meinung nach geht immer mehr, so ein PC ist nie fertig 
Von daher mach ich einfach mal mit, mal sehen was daraus wird. Würde mich auf jeden Fall extrem freuen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre.

BTW: Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali...


----------



## Punkily (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist an der letzten Zeile nicht zu verstehen, ich habe sie fett unterlegt.
> Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
> *Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler*
> [/I]



Erstens muss einer Bitte nicht entsprochen werden
Zweitens machen das dann ca. 10% aller hier Postenden falsch
Drittens würde ich erwarten, dass das Progrämmchen erst eine Liste ausspuckt, wenn alle Kriterien erfüllt sind oder zumindest der Text darauf nochmal hinweist
Viertens wieso muss ich mir 'schlechtere' HW auswählen 

Na gut, dann wird die Herausforderung halt größer...


----------



## Joernh (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,
Ich könnte so langsam einen neuen Pc gebrauchen, da meiner mittlerweile schon weit über 5 Jahre alt ist.
Zudem habe ich mittlerweile das Problem, dass meine Grafikkarte nur noch läuft wenn ich sie von 900 mhz clock takt auf 800 runterschraube, ansonsten hängt sie sich beim Spielen nach ein paar Minuten auf.
Außerdem brauche ich noch ein neues Gehäuse, da bei meinen jetzigen die Festplatte nur sehr lose rumhängt.
Das geschah dadurch das beim kauf des PCs keine Festplatten Träger dabei waren und alle die ich ausprobiert hatte irgendwie nicht richtig passen wollten. 

Cpu: i7 870
HDD: 500 gb
Grafikkarte: GTX 560 ti
Gehäuse: Altes Acer Gehäuse
Ram: 4x2 gb 
Netzteil: 550 Watt

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SpeedGamer_ (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde mich so freuen falls ich einer der 4 glücklichen bin! Mein Computer ist nicht mehr der neueste und für neuere Spiele brauche ich definitiv einen neuen. Ich hatte ja schon längere Zeit geplant mir einen neuen PC zusammenzuschrauben aber bin nie richtig dazu gekommen! Daher wäre dieses "Gewinnspiel" für mich eine Super Alternative! Kenne euch von YouTube schon länger und habe heute das Video gesehen und direkt mitgemacht. Das wäre mein Wunsch Setup dazu dann noch eine neue CPU und RAM dann ist das Wunder vollbracht. Ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer deswegen reicht mir dieses Setup völlig aus und ist für meine Zwecke komplett ausreichend. Ihr würdet mir eine große Freude bereiten wenn ich gewinne. Das wäre mein erstes gewonnenes Gewinnspiel. :p
Ich bedanke mich noch bei allen Sponsoren und natürlich bei euch.

Deswegen habe ich mich für dieses Setup entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)   ( Bevorzuge Silber, Orange wäre aber auch OK! )
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Ich würde den Gewinn gerne nach Hause geschickt bekommen, Adresse schreibe ich euch dann per Mail!

Viele Grüße 

SpeedGamer 


P.S Schönen Tag allen die das lesen!


----------



## Freezebrain (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde,

Hier mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel i5 4460 
Mainboard: MSI-H87-G43
Ram: 16Gb DDR-3 von Ballistix
CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-BK "Black Twister"
GPU: EVGA GTX 560ti OC 
Festplatte: 2x 1TB von Seagate
Netzteil: Thermaltake London 550W
Gehüse: Sharkoon VG4-W
Maus: Logitech G502
Tastatur: Roccat Ryos MK Glow
Headset: Roccat Kave Solid 5.1
Mauspad: Roccat Taito [Mid-Size]
Bildschirm: HannsG HL249 

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist das jetzt nicht der allerbeste Computer.
Vorallem die Grafikkarte kommt bei fast allen spielen auf niedrigen einstellungen schon sehr ins schwitzen, genau so wie ich da sie dann auf gemütliche 85° heizt. 
Außerdem ist das Gehäuse nicht das beste, wodurch der Luft flow mäßig ist und das ganze durch die schlechten Lüfter noch  verstärkt wird.

Ich hoffe ich habe diesmal Glück, 
Viel Glück an alle!



Meine Wunschteile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Im Anhang das Bild.


----------



## bjoernhens (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Bildschirm sowie Grafik könnte auch mal ein Upgrade gebrauchen 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System:
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W
Grafik: Sapphire R9 390X
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF XB
Monitor: Acer 24"

Wäre auf jeden Fall richtig gut mal etwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team echt coole Aktion.
Werd nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Wäre nice wenns klappen Würe dann könnt ich endlich auf UHD umsteigen und meine CPU noch mal Höher tacken. Die Abwärme abzuführen schafft mein CPU Kühler leider nur von 4  GHz und meine CPU schafft bis 4,4 GHz

Meine Verbauten Komonenten:
CPU: I5 4670K
MB: Gigabyyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Ram: 32 GB Kingston HyperX Predator DDR3
GPU: R9 280x 3G MSI
CPU Kühler: NH-U12S
PSU: Bequiet pore Power 500 Watt
HDD: 1 TB Segate Destop HDD 7200rpm
Laufwerk: Super Writemaster DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser A31

Hier die Ausgesuchte Hardware:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ach ja bevor Ichs vergesse, kann gerne im fall das ich gewinne den Pc einschicken.


----------



## Henningc547 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin zusammen, 

mein PC bräuchte auch mal dringend ein Upgrade, auch wenn dieser leider erst ca 7 Monate alt ist.
Vor ca. 7 Monaten habe ich den Fehler gemacht, dass ich damals gedacht habe mein momentanes Setup würde ausreichen.
Nach sehr kurzer Zeit ist mir dann jedoch aufgefallen, dass dieses Setup leider gar nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Von daher versuche ich jetzt über diesen Weg ein neues Setup zu bekommen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal.

Mein momentanes Setup:
Grafikkarte:    Gainward GTX 950
CPU:                  AMD FX-6300
CPU-Kühler:  Alpenföhn Super Silent
Mainboard:     Gigabyte GA 78 LMT USB 3
RAM:                  2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Netzteil:           600 Watt Xilence
Gehäuse:          Enermax iVektor
SSD:                    Intenso 128 GB 
HDD:                  Toshiba 1TB
Monitor:            BenQ GL2250HM

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## Ralfio (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cpu: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X (nicht zu empfälen)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: momentan Raidmax Super Viper habe aber mir Gestern Silent Base 800 bestelt 
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: 21,5" LG Electronics 22M45HQ-B

Ich würde mich sehr freuen zu Gewinnen, denn sieht mein Pc nicht nur hübsch aus sondern ist dan auch gut.

MfG
Rochus H.


----------



## Georgeymon (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole Gewinnspiel-Idee. So ein kleines Upgrade würde meinen PC wirklich gut tun, am meisten freue ich mich aber auf das Einbauen der neuen Komponenten(Falls ich gewinnen würde natürlich).

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Achja bevor ich es vergesse, meine Specs!

●Case: Bitfenix Shinobi 
●CPU: AMD FX-6300
●GPU: Sapphire R9 280X
●Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
●Ram: Ballistix Sport 2x 4GB
●HDD: Seagate 1TB
●SSD: Crucial MX-200 250GB 
●CPU-Cooler: Arctic Freezer 13
●PSU: LC6650GP2
●Headset: Sharkoon X-Tatic S7
●Keyboard: Sharkoon Skiller Pro Plus
●Mice: Sharkoon Drakonia Black
●Monitor: ASUS MX239H


----------



## Schmuppes (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Macht alles in allem 65 Punkte. Mit der GPU würde ein enormer Flaschenhals entfallen, die Lüfter würde ich gerne anstelle der werksseitig montierten vorne ins Gehäuse schrauben. Meine alte Logitech MX 518 könnte auch gerne in den Ruhestand. Der Monitor wäre schön groß, schön schön, schön alles. Hätte nach 8 Jahren gerne wieder ein Display von Iiyama.

Mein aktuelles System:

Core i5-6600k auf einem MSI Z170A Gaming Pro und unter einem Alpenföhn Brocken 2
2x 8gb Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
Asus Strix R9 380/4gb
Samsung SSD 850 Evo (240gb)
Fractal Design R5 Black mit einem be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM (500W), 2x140mm vorn und 1x 140mm Fractal Design Venturi

Mein Rechner steht so seit Januar und ich brauche in jedem Fall am besten seit gestern eine potente GPU (daher die GTX 1080 im Konfigurator) und im Optimalfall dazu passend einen neuen Monitor. Mein bewährter 22-Zöller von LG feiert zwar bald seinen achten Geburtstag, hat aber einen kaputten Taster (ich kann nicht mehr ohne weiteres Helligkeit und Kontrast nur am Bildschirm regulieren) und ist mit 1680x1050 in 16:10 leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Hoffentlich habe ich Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkker (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

Definitv eine sehr coole Idee solch eine art "Giveaway" zu machen. Mal was neues, dass man sich zwischen zwei Kategorien entscheidne muss, jedoch hätte ich diese Prinzip auch für die Peripherie gerne gehabt, da mich (zumindestens von Roccat) diese nicht so anspricht. Aber "dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nichts ins Maul" wie es so schön heißt. Ich bin Schüler der JS1 (11. Klasse G8) und zocke gerne mal die ein oder andere Runde. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Problem darstellt wenn das hier mit den Eltern abgeschprochen ist, im Notfall bin ich gar nicht ich, sonder Manuel Ne.. ehh mein Vater. 
Aktuell bin ich auf einem Mid-High End PC udn baue diesen langsam weiter und weiter aus, weswegen ich die Teile auch gerne selber einbauen wollen würde, da das noch mehr Spaß macht als das Zocken danach.
Hier sind meine Specs und was ich daran gerne ändern würde:
CPU: i7-4790k (Mein letztes Upgrade, völlig zufrieden udn definitv ausreichen für die nächste Zeit)
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake HR-02 Macho Rev. B (solang ich keine Wasserkühlung hab ist das alles was ich brauch)
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 (nicht Gaming, da hätte ich gerne das MSI Krait Z97, s/w ist einfach wunderschön, leider aber nur Z170 Mainboards zu Auswahl gewesen)
RAM: 4x4GB Kingston ValueRam (Mehr ist immer besser, aber nicht wirklich nötig..)
GPU: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (das Upgrade zu GTX 1070 würde da schon ein ordentliches Upgrade sein, welches sich definitiv lohnt)
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power L8 500w (ein Wort beschreibt mein Verlangen nach einem Neuen Netzteil: modular... Auch wenn ich mein bestes gegeben hab die Kabel aufzuräumen)
Speicher: 250GB Crucial MX100 SSD, 2TB WD Blue, 1TB Hitachi irgendwas aus nem OEM-PC und ein Asus DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200r (1. Kein Fenster, wobei das ohne modulares Netzteil glaube ich auch kein schöner Anblick ist; 2. Keine Festpaltten Entkopplung, weshalb ich die 2 Festplatten in 5,25" Entkopplern hab, 3; Zu wenig Platz für Kabel hinten;4. Kaum Platz unter dem Gehäuse, deswegen auch das Holzbrett darunter, da ich keine Lust habe, mein Netzteil zu schrotten, weil es Teppich einsaugt(kein Platzt auf dem Tisch; 5. Kein Platz für einen Radiator(>140mm) für den Fall, dass ich das irgendwann machen will und das Geld dafür hab. Außerdem finde ich die Idee mit dem eingebauten Qi-Charger beim Dark Base Pro 900 als Nexus 5 Besitzer sau geil)
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Scythe Slip Stream PWM (Für den Preis unschlagbar, zum Glück sind die aber vom Gehäuse entkoppelt, damals waren mir bessere Lüfter zu teuer(bequiet, NB, Noctua..)
Monitor: Asus VE248H (FHD,60Hz,TN; 144hz hätte ich gerne und das lieber als höhere Auflösung, deswegen der 144hz Monitor von iiyama)
Peripherie: Mionix Naos 7000(kein Upgrade nötig), kaputtes Cherry MX-Board 3.0(gerade kaputt gegangen und Hoffnung auf Garantie, deswegen irgend eien alte Cherry Tastatur in beige mit MX-Blacks), Sharkoon 1337 ( zu klein, Mionix Alioth geplant, weil es zusätzlich noch wasser- und dreckabweisend  ist),Logitech G230(Tonqualität ok, Mic grauenhaft, da soll das Renga ja gute Tonqualität und ungewöhnlich gute Mikrofonqualität für ein Headset bieten)

Ich hoffe auf ein mögliches zweites, drittes, viertes und fünftes Weihnachten auf einmal, wenn ich gewinne und wünsche allen Teilnehmer Glück, denn wer weiss wie der Zufall gelaunt ist.

Hier noch meine Auswahl, falls sie bisher noch nicht klar geworden ist (perfekte 67 Punkte btw.): 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## theedgar (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

wie folgt würde sich mein Aufrüstwunsch zusammenstellen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Über den Gewinn würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen und würde die Teile auch persönlich einbauen.
Viel Glück allen!


----------



## Gravity156 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum ein Upgrade?
Der PC läuft alles in allem gut ,aber man merkt schon in manch neueren Spielen, dass ihm ab und an die Puste ausgeht.
Zu einem Intel Boxed Kühler muss man nicht viel sagen, er ist laut und die CPU wird trotzdem nicht gerade kühler.
Ein Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel wäre für die Bilder die ich bearbeite schon ziemlich von Vorteil, da man einfach die Bilddetails genauer und schärfer erkennt.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes Setup:
Grafikkarte:  Zotac GTX 970
Prozessor:     i7 4790
Festplatte 1: Samsung Evo 850 250GB
Festplatte 2: Seagate 500GB
Mainboard:   MSI B85M E45
Netzteil:         BeQuiet SystemPower 7 500W
Ram:                 Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
Gehäuse:        BeQuiet SilentBase 800
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Monitor:         Acer 24 Zoll


----------



## Xink01 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte schon mal vorweg sagen, wie super ich eure Aktion finde!


Dann kommen wir mal zu mir.
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, Maschinenbaustudent und dem nach auch nicht gut bei Kasse. 
Ich habe mir schon länger vorgenommen meinen PC aufzurüsten, doch leider kam mir immer wieder etwas dazwischen.
Doch falls ich gewinnen sollte, ermöglicht es mir, mein lang ersehnten Traum zu erfüllen.

Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus:
Aero Cool Gehäuse
ASRock B75 Pro3-M
Intel i5-3350p
8GB DDR3
Windforce GTX 770 4GB GDDR5
be quiet! 530Watt
Samsung HD502HI 1TB
ST1000DM003-1ER162 500GB
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Razer Deathadder Chroma
Razer Blackwidow Klassisch
Steelseries Siberia V3


Mein Wunsch Setup:
ASRock Z170 Extreme4
Intel i7-6700k
Corsair 16GB DDR4-3200
Corsair Builder Series CX850M 850Watt
Corsair Carbide Clear 600C

+

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich ein System bauen möchte, welches lange Zeit ohne Nachrüsten auskommen soll, habe ich dementsprechend die Komponenten ausgewählt.
Zum einen die "MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G", da ich denke diese wird mehr als 4 Jahre gute Dienste leisten.
Deshalb habe ich auch nicht die "MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G" gewählt, bzw eines der Mainboards.
Da nun leider kaum noch Punkte vorhanden sind, müssen es die entsprechenden anderen Option sein, was aber nicht schlimm ist.
Der "iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1" erfüllt jeden Wunsch von mir. Von Full-HD über 1s Reaktionzeit bis hin zu 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Bei den Peripheriegeräten bevorzuge ich schlichtes Design, welches bei Bundle 1 gegeben ist. 
Selber nutze ich eine "Razer DeathAdder" und ein "Razer BlackWidow" ohne Beleuchtung.
Das Gehäuse "Corsair Carbide Clear 600C" ist mir schon früher ins Auge gesprungen, weshalb die Wahl auf die Lüfter Sets "be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM" fiel.
Da ich noch unschlüssig bin, ob ich später auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteige, habe ich die restlichen Punkte in den CPU-Kühler "be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3" investiert

Mit dieser Aktion könntet Ihr mir eine große finanzielle Hürde (die Grafikkarte und den Monitor) abnehmen.

Desweiteren wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


liebe Grüße

Björn S.


----------



## TangoLima (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich bin 16 Jahre alt und bastele gerne an meinem selbst zusammengebauten PC rum. Das waren in der letzten Zeit aber immer kleinere Aufrüstungen, da für so viel neues auf einmal das Geld nicht reicht. Deshalb finde ich es toll das ihr eine solche Aktion für alle macht und wir dann sogar noch selbst entscheiden können, welche Teile wir upgraden würden. 

Mein System:
- Intel Core i5-4690k (auf 4.5 GHz übertaktet)
- Gigabyte Z97p-D3
- Zotac Gtx 760 AMP! Edition
- Cooler Master G450M
- Nanoxia Coolforce 2
- Crucial Ballistix Sport 8Gb Gddr3
- Seagate Barracuda 1Tb HDD
- Thermalright Macho rev. B
- 4x Scythe Ultra Kaze Lüfter
- Tastatur unbekannte sehr alte Logitech
- Maus irgendeine kabellose von Microsoft 

Aufrüstung:
- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
- Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da meine Gtx 760 nicht mehr für aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield 1, Forza Horizon 3 etc. reicht, würde ich mich für die Gtx 1070 entscheiden, da sie für diesen Preis eine echt gute Performance bietet. Da ich meine Komponenten übertakte, brauche ich ein leistungsstärkeres Netzteil. Von dem Dark Base Pro 900 verspreche ich mir deutlich mehr Platz als in meinem Coolforce 2, was ein besseres Kabelmanagement und ggf. einen Einbau einer Custom-Wasserkühlung ermöglicht. Da ich mit meinem 24 Zoll Monitor immer gut zurechtgekommen bin, habe ich mich für den 27 Zoll Monitor entschieden, da ich glaube , dass ich nicht viel mehr brauche.


----------



## Nottulner (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkomponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Verbaute Komponenten

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3X
CPU: i5-4570
RAM: Ballistix DIMM 16 GB DDR3
Monitor: Philips 247E3L
Mainboard: Asus H87-PRO Mainboard
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Fesplatte: WD Green 3TB + Samsung EcoGreen 1TB + WD Caviar 500GB
Netzteil: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11

Würde gerne meinen PC einmal komplett pimpen da dieses nach und nach aufrüsten ein Fass ohne Boden ist. Wenn man sich mal wieder ein neues Teil leisten kann dann sind die anderen meistens schon veraltet !!!!

Foto folgt.....


----------



## Maqama (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich habe mir für folgende Teile entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: i7-4770K
Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Board: G1.Sniper Z97 Gigabyte
RAM: 16GB 1866Mhz von Kingston
Netzteil: Bequiet P10 650W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 932
Graka: R9 280X von Sapphire
Festplatten: 120Gb und 250GB SSD von Samsung


Ich habe mir die oben genannten Komponenten ausgesucht, weil diese mein System super ergänzen würden.
Ich nutze derzeit noch einen 6 Jahre alten FHD Monitor, der langsam den Geist aufgibt.
Diese könnte perfekt von dem iiyama Monitor ersetzt werden.
Durch die hohe Auflösung des iiyama Monitors ist auch eine neue Grafikkarte nötig, hier wird die von mir ausgesuchte MSI 1080 gute Dienste leisten.
Damit wäre mein Gaming Setup wieder Up to Date und für kommende Spiele wie BF1 gewappnet.

Das Bundle aus Maus, Mauspad, Tastatur und Headset von Roccat würden mein altes Setup ersetzen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mein PC "gepimpt" wird, den Einbau würde ich gerne selber machen, Bilder gibt es selbstverständlich 


Gruß
Maqama


----------



## DrMedDenRasen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*
> 
> Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner aucg akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama, ROCCAT und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.
> 
> ...




Hey!^^

Mit meinem jetzt doch schon in die Jahre gekommenen Pc reicht es leider nicht mehr für aktuelle Top-Titel wie ein Battlefield 1 in ultra. Zudem merke ich jetzt auch, dass ich am falschen Ende gespart habe und somit sehr unzufrieden mit meiner Hardware bin. 

Mein aktuelles Setup: CPU: i5 4550
                                               GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 200 tri-x OC
                                               Mainboard: AsRock H97 pro 4 
                                               8 Gb Ram
                                               BeQuite Pure Power 600 Qatt
                                               128 Gb SSD Crucial
                                               2 Tb Festplatte 
                                               Soundkarte: Soundblaster x
                                               Monitor: BenQ 24 Zoll 

Ausgewähltes Setup:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pinguinlover (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Leser,

dies ist meine Bewerbung für *"Pimp my PC 2016"*.

Auch dieses Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und Hardwaretechnisch hat sich bei mir zum letzten Jahr leider auch nichts getan.
Mein PC hat jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und da würden mir ein paar neue Teile zugute kommen.
Jedenfalls schwächelt er inzwischen. Hier und da kackt mir ein RAM-Riegel ab und das Netzteil gibt auch schon komische Töne von sich.
Als Grafikkarte hatte ich eine Nvidia GTX 285, jedoch unterstützt die nur DX10 und daher habe ich mir eine Graka von einem Freund leihen müssen die DX11 unterstützt, die habe ich jetzt auch schon eine Weile.
Der Rechner reicht gerade so für ein paar Spiele, doch für die Videobearbeitung (rendering) und neuere (anspruchsvollere) Spiele ist mein PC zu schwach.

Wie dem auch sei, als Student hat man nicht das nötige Kleingeld um ihn besser lauffähig zu machen.

*Mein jetziges System besteht aus:*

CPU: Intel Core i7-920
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 13
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Graka: ATI Readon 5750 1GB
RAM: 6x Kingston DDR3-1333 2GB (eigentlich nur 4 da 2 einen Abgang gemacht haben)
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Netzeil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 580W
Fetsplatten:
Seagate 1,5 TB
2x WD 750 GB

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 ATX Midi Tower
paar Laufwerke

*Zum Aufrüsten hätte ich gern (mit jeweiliger Erklärung):*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)                                                     _ <- Wie schon oben beschrieben, habe zurzeit keine eigene und bräuchte eine für Videobearbeitung und neuste Spiele ohne große Kompromisse. _
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)         _ <- Ich bin mit meinem bisherigen Gehäuse zufrieden, daher nur ein paar gute Lüfter um ihn ein wenig leiser zu machen. _
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)                                      _ <- Eigentlich kein Bedarf an Gaming Gear, war aber nicht abzuwählen (hey, bin nur ehrlich). _
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)                                        _ <- Ebenfalls wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich Bedarf an einem neuen Netzteil und dieses hat eine sehr gute Energiebilanz. _
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)                                              _ <- Ich habe schon lange von 4K gaming geträumt und der Monitor in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte würde das möglich machen. _

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mir neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen und mir eine SSD zulegen. Nach einem kleinen Geldsegen (wann immer der kommen mag) wäre dann CPU und Mainboard dran.  Somit würde einem schnellen Rechner nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


* zum Schluss noch ein kleines Gedicht * 
Nun bin ich hier und sitze da
neue Komponenten müssen her ist ja klar
hätte jemand Teile für mich wäre ich sehr dankbar
also helft mir bitte Jungs von der PCGH​
Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Erfolg. 
Habt alle noch einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pinguinlover

PS bitte entschuldigt den Staub und das Kabelmanagement. Ich gelobe besserung, wenn ich neue Teile hab.^^


----------



## illumi241 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und Community,

Zunächst einmal Danke an PCGH für die tolle Aktion und die gute Auswahl an Hardware. Ich finde die Idee mit den Punkten und der eigenen Hardware Auswahl gut gelungen.
Nun aber direkt zu meiner Bewerbung:

*Meine Wunschzusammenstellung:*
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Bundles*: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelle Hardware:*
*CPU*: Intel Xeon E3 1230v2
*CPU-Kühler*: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
*RAM*: Kingston HyperX Savage 32GB 1866MHz (4*8 im dual channel Betrieb)
*Lüfter*: (irgendwelche) Coolermaster (beim Gehäuse dabei)
*Gehäuse*: Coolermaster HAF 922
*Soundkarte*: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1
*GPU*: Sapphire R9 290 4G (Stock Version)
*WLAN+BT Karte*: Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I
*Mainboard*: ASUS P8Z77-V LE PLUS
*Laufwerke*: 1 DVD Brenner und ein BD Reader (letzterer im Moment nicht angeschlossen, kaufe dank DRM Gängelei keine BDs mehr...)
*HDDs*:

2*500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
1*3TB Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001
1*1TB Samsung Spinpoint F2 Ecogreen
*SSD*: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo
*Netzteil*: Enermax MaxPro 600W


*Warum ich gerne teilnehmen würde?*
Ich habe, wie man in der Hardware Zusammenfassung und sicher auch auf dem Bild gut erkennen kann, eine Stock R9 290. Diese ist mittlerweile auch schon ein wenig älter und wird bekanntlich schnell sehr laut, warm und drosselt. Unter Last gleicht der Stock Kühler vom Lautstärkepegel leider manchmal wirklich eher einem Staubsauger oder einem startenden Jet als einem Kühler. Ich würde daher sehr gerne die R9 290 durch eine vermutlich deutlich leiserer und dazu schnellere GTX 1080 ersetzen. 
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass die R9 290 bei aktuellen Spielen so langsam aber sicher auch an Ihre Grenzen kommt, wenn man diese auf hohen Einstellungen genießen möchte.
Meine restliche Hardware ist für mich aktuell noch ausreichend. Die ausgewählten Komponenten wären daher perfekt für meine aktuellen Aufrüstwünsche, welche für mich als Student leider aktuell eher unerreichbar sind.

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn ich bei Pimp my PC 2016 teilnehmen dürfte. Den Zusammenbau würde ich gerne selbst durchführen.

*Bilder zum PC Innenleben*:
Hier auch erstmal sry für das teilweise "interessante" Kabelmanagement 
Und ja eine SSD Halterung habe ich aktuell auch nicht in meinem PC, daher liegt die dort im Moment so lose herum.
Sollte ich bei Pimp my PC teilnehmen dürfen, würde ich mich hier natürlich auch um ein wenig mehr Kabelmanagement kümmern und auch gleich mal entstauben... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
illumi241


----------



## Metropolisman (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und liebe Community.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit, an diesem Event teilnehmen zu können.

Ähnlich wie viele andere hier auch, gehöre ich zu den PC-Spielern, die gerne spielen, jedoch nicht so viel Budget zur Verfügung haben.
Bei mir ist es seit mehreren Jahren schon so, sodass ich viele Spiele schon garnicht mehr spiele, weil meine Hardware das nicht mehr mitmacht.
Deshalb möchte auch ich die Möglichkeit nutzen, dass mein PC gepimpt werden kann, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Vier gehöre.

Hier nun mein Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

Zum Vergleich mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX 6300 @Stock
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Slipstream
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
RAM: 4GB Samsung DDR3 10600U
Grafik: Nvidia GTX 560 Ti
NT: Silverstone ST40F
Tower: Bitfenix Shinobi
Monitor: Grundig 40" FHD TV, geerbt, da kein Geld für einen richtigen Gaming-Monitor
Maus: A4-Tech X7
Tastatur: Wintech Multimedia Keyboard

Der Prozessor ist zwar auch nicht der beste, aber im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE schon besser aufgestellt.
Den Kühler würde ich gerne wechseln, damit die CPU auch sicher übertaktet werden kann, ohne gleich in Rauch aufzugehen.
Über die Grafikkarte brauch ich ja nicht viel zu sagen. Alleine das Alter spricht da schon Bände und für den Fall des Gewinns, möchte der 27" WQHD Monitor ja auch nativ angesteuert werden 
Das Gehäuse sollte unbedingt getauscht werden, da es zu viel Koffein und Zucker inne hat 
Nach einem kleinen Unfall mit einem Energydrink, kann ich bis auf den Power- und Resetknopf die oberen Anschlüsse nicht mehr nutzen. Trotz mehrmaliger Reinigung des Deckels klebt es immernoch irgendwie, wenn man da mal gegen kommt.
Meine Peripherie könnte auch mal ein "kleines" Upgrade vertragen, da ich bis auf die Maus, kein richtiges Gaming-Zubehör besitze.
Auf eine SSD werde ich noch eine Weile warten müssen -.-

Die gewonnenen Komponenten würde ich dann selber verbauen, da das mindestens so viel Spaß macht, wie das Spielen 

Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein Umstieg auf den neuen Intel-Sockel mit den A170 Boards, aber das Geld für eine passende CPU habe ich nicht und von daher mache ich aus dem vorhandenen einfach das Beste 

Hier nun noch ein Bild vom System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche nun allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke nochmal für die Ermöglichung des Ganzen

Greetz
Metro


----------



## kartoffelbird (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes Setup:
Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 Ti
i5-4690
ASUS H97-Pro
bequiet Dark Rock 3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8GB Corsair Venegance
Enermax TriathlonEco 650 Watt
Creative Soundblaster Zx
HyperX  Savage 240GB


----------



## nenp93 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Pimp my PC ist eine sehr gute Idee und spannender als ein normales Gewinnspiel.

Hier mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Arbeitsspeicher : 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 
Netzteil: 580W be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Festplatten: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD, Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
Monitor: Asus PB287Q

Hier meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit meinem 4K Monitor stoße ich sehr schnell an die Grenzen meiner GTX 970, besonders wegen des für heutige Verhältnisse kleinen Speichers. Beim Zusammenstellen meines PC's hatte ich kein Geld für eine 980ti oder Titan X und habe auch jetzt kein Geld für eine GTX 1070/ 1080. Die MSI GTX 1080 würde sich optisch natürlich hervorragend neben meinem MSI Gaming 5 Mainboard machen. Da der Rest meines Systems hoffentlich noch eine Zeit lang ausreicht, liegt mein Schwerpunkt klar auf der Grafikkarte. Über die zusätzliche Lüfter und den besseren CPU-Kühler, wofür mein Gehäuse durchaus noch Platz bietet, würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen. Außerdem würden ein zweiter Bildschirm und die Periphere meine Produktivität, besonders bei den CAD-Anwendungen und dem Programmieren in meinem Studium, steigern. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

nenp93


----------



## kl0busch (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich möchte vor allem Grafikkarte, Monitor und Gehäuse Aufrüsten, da die Grafikkarte langsam und laut ist (wurde als besonders leise beworben), der Monitor Farben falsch darstellt (Keine vernünftige Einstellungsmöglichkeit) und zu klein zum Spielen ist und das Gehäuse, weil ich bei meinem aktuellen System daran gespart habe. 
Im Falle eines Gewinnes würde ich die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen.

Aktuelles System:

 PC:
    Grafikkarte:              4096MB HIS Radeon R9 380 IceQ X2
    CPU:                             Intel Core i5 4590 (3.3GHz )
    CPU Kühler:              Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
    Mainboard:                ASUS H97-PLUS
    RAM:                             2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 RAM
    Netzteil:                       be quiet! System Power 7 500W
    DVD-Brenner:           ATAPI iHAS 124 F
    Netzwerkadapter:   Asus PCE N15  
    SSD:                                128GB Intenso Top III
    HDD:                              1TB Samsung (keine Ahnung welche genau, irgendeine aus einem Laptop)
    Gehäuse:                       Sharkoon T28 Red
    Gehäuselüfter:           Corsair CO-9050015-RLED Air Series

 Peripherie:
    Monitor:                        19" HKC-Yuraku
    Tastatur:                        Speedlink Parthica
    Maus:                              Speedlink Decus
    Gamepad:                     Xbox One Wireless Controller


Aufrüstungs Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MathsTab (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
dieses Jahr habe ich es endlich einmal geschafft diese tolle Aktion nicht zu verpassen. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich es nun auch einmal versuchen und meine "Bewerbung" einreichen. 

Aktuell besitze ich einen Multimedia/Rendering PC. Allerdings würde ich mich doch sehr freuen, wenn es in geraumer Zukunft auch einmal möglich wäre, aktuelle Top-Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen zu spielen. Mit meinem jetzigen System ist es nicht möglich Spiele zu spielen. Aus diesem Grund verwende ich momentan zum "zwischendurch" Spielen meine langsam in die Jahre gekommene Playstation 3. 

Ich habe mich aus folgenden Gründen für die unten stehende Konfiguration entschieden:
1. Ich habe mich für eine Grafikkarte anstatt einem Mainbord entschieden, da mein I7 3770 wohl noch die nächsten 3-5 Jahre vernünftig läuft.
2. Ich habe mich nicht für den Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden, da der ausgewählte Kühler meinen Ansprüchen mehr als nur genügen würde. (Der Intel Lüfter ist unter Volllast sehr laut, kühlt dennoch die CPU auf akzeptable Werte, deshalb wäre ein neuer Kühler für mich auch kein "Musthave". Dennoch wäre ein leiser Lüfter natürlich eine tolle Sache)
3. Für das Gehäuse habe ich mich entschieden, da mein jetziges Gehäuse zu klein ist. Außerdem ist ein großes Gehäuse auch immer eine tolle Sache um in der Zukunft eventuell einmal auf die X99 Plattform zu upgraden. Natürlich ist der Silent-Aspekt auch ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt. Generell hätte ich in der Zukunft gerne ein paar mehr Produkte von BeQuiet, da diese doch in einer wirklich sehr guten Qualität gefertigt werden.
4. Für das Peripherie Bundle habe ich mich entschieden, da ich gerne einmal eine Art Komplettausstattung hätte. Des Weiteren sind diese hochwertigen Produkte wahrscheinlich auch ein jahrelanger Begleiter mit dem man in dem ein oder anderen Spiel noch sehr viel Spaß haben wird.
5. Ich habe mich für den Monitor entschieden, da mein jetziger Monitor zu klein ist. Ein weiterer Grund, der aus meiner Sicht für meine Anwendungsbereiche für den Monitor spricht, ist die 4K Auflösung. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein System:
CPU: I7 3700
Kühler: Inter Boxed Kühler
RAM: 6GB (wird in naher Zukunft mal durch 8- oder auch 16GB ersetzt)
Mainbord: ASUS H61M-K
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop HDD (wird bald durch eine SSD ersetzt)
PSU: Termaltake "Hamburg" 530W 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W (zu klein und eng für vernünftiges CM und vernünftigen Airflow)
Tastatur: NO Name Tastatur für 5-10€
Maus: Maus von Tschibo für 12€
Lautsprecher: nur Kopfhörer 
Monitor: ASUS 22,5" Monitor 1920x1080p (genaue Bezeichnung unbekannt) 

Falls ich einer der 4 glücklichen Gewinner werden sollte, dann würde ich mir die Komponenten gerne zukommen lassen, da ich in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Systeme zusammengebaut habe, bzw. hin und wieder auch mal etwas an meinem System aufgerüstet habe.


----------



## Fredolin123 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier ist mein Setup:

da meine Grafikkarte Schrott ist, liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk nun darauf. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Moside (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Sehr coole Idee.  Da meine Graka(gtx 750ti) langsam ausgedient hat.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asrock ( ka was genau )
Cpu: Fx 6300
Cpu Kühler: be quiet! BK009 Pure Rock CPU Kühler
Gpu: Gtx 750ti
Ram: 8gb noname
Netzteil: Bequite 
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aero-1000 Window-Kit
SSD: Samsung Evo 250gb
HDD: grad keinen namen parat

Glaube das sollte Begründung genug sein warum ich hier Teilnehme.  Der Pc war ein fertig pc von Amazon ( nicht weiter zu empfehlen ), den ich umbaue und upgrade.
 Sehr nice Idee allen weiteren Teilnehmern  GL


----------



## SampleName (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
so eine Chance lass ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen 

Meine Konfi:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:
CPU: i5 4460  
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P D3 (Z97 Chipsatz falls ich mir doch noch irgendwann ne K-CPU kaufe  )
GraKa: AMD HIS R9 380 4GB
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
SSD: 128GB SanDisk; 256GB Samsung 850 Evo
Gehäuse: BitFenix Comrade
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
Netzteil: BeQuiet! System Power 7 450 Watt
RAM: 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Bildschirm: BenQ T22IOHD
Maus: R.A.T. 7
Tastatur: Irgendeine Dell Tastatur. 
Laufwerk: NoName DvD-Laufwerk

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso ich diese Konfig gewählt habe? Der mitlerweile doch schon ziemlich alte BenQ-Monitor muss wirklich mal ersetzt werden. Weil er winzig ist (21,5"), die Farben sind nicht die besten und er hat keinen HDMI-, geschweige denn ein DP-Anschluss. Die neue GraKa muss auch sein, da meine R9 380 doch schon an ihre grenzen kommt. Mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden, da Kabelmanagement kaum möglich ist. Und wirklich schick ist es auch nicht. Mein dezeitiger CPU-Kühler ist zwar gut, aber so wirklich leise ist das ganze auch nicht. 

Viel Glück auch allen anderen!
Gruß


----------



## Hoerli1337 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!
Hier gibts meine kleine Bewerbung 

#########################################
Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL
Board: ASUS X99-Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5GHz
Kühler: Gamerstorm Captain 360 (AIO-WaKü)
RAM: 16GB DDR4 HyperX Predator @3000MHz
GPU 1: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI
GPU 2: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI
M.2 SSD: Toshiba OCZ RD400 (512GB)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series (128GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo Series (500GB)
SSD: Curcial M4 SSD (128GB)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
HDD: Hitachi 320GB
Disk: Pioneer BlueRay-Brenner
Power: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (750 Watt)
SYS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Tastatur: Logitech G19s
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Bildschirm 1: Acer Predator XB270H (G-Sync)
Bildschirm 2: ASUS VE278Q
Headset: Astro A50 Wireless
#########################################

Ich habe mich für folgendes Hardwareupgrade entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


Warum das?
GPU: Eventuell kauf ich mir noch ne 2. und dann fliegen die beiden 980 raus.
Lüfter: kann man immer gut gebrauchen
Bundles: Ne neue Tastatur wäre eventuell was feines. Für etwas "besseres" reichen leider die Punkte nicht.
Monitor: Der wird eventuell dann den Asus ersetzen oder einfach als 3.  Monitor - Perfekt für Stuff beim Streamen.

Warum nichts anderes?
Einfach und kurz gehalten: Entweder hab ich noch davon genug da, oder ich hab was besseres hier.

#########################################

Ich würde das ganze gerne zugeschickt bekommen, da ich das selbst einbauen kann. Mein aktueller Rechner hab ich auch selbst gebaut.
Bilder und (wenn erwünscht) Videos können problemlos auch in 4k erstellt werden.


... und jaaa, man kann gut eine Bremsleuchte vom Auto als PC-Beleuchtung verwenden.
Ein paar Schalldämmungsmatten sind auch angebracht.


----------



## MadLip (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
hier erst mal meine Auswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Um meine Auswahl verstehen zu können (und weil es gefordert war) meine Komponenten aktuellen Komponenten:
I5 3330s @2,7GHZ
GTX 780 SuperJetstream
12 GB RAM (8GB GSKILL Dual Channel und 4 GB Samsung irgendwas)
ASRock Z77 Pro 3
Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte
1,5 TB HDDs von WD und Toschiba
Xilence A Series 630 W Netzteil
In einem AeroCool  Aero 1000
Daran hängen eine Logitech G105, eine Roccat Kone Pure Optical und, jetzt kommt der Witz ..... ein 18 Zoll LG Monitor, der maximal eine 1600x1200 Auflösung schafft, und durch einen Gericom Monitor erweitert wird. Wer noch nie von Gericom gehört hat, sollte das mal kurz Googeln, der Monitor ist auch nicht moderner 

Fangen wir mal mit dem Tuning an. Es wird auch noch etwas leicht unverschämtes kommen, ich entschuldige mich dafür jetzt im voraus.

Ich denke mal, dass ich zu dem Monitor absolut nichts sagen muss, meine Handlungsgrundlage sollte da jedem verständlich sein.

Gehäuse und Netzteil... Beide kommen bei mir aus den Osten und ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit beiden irgendwie unzufrieden. Dem Netzteil vertraue ich einfach nicht und warte quasi nur darauf, dass es mir um die Ohren fliegt, das Gehäuse weißt nach weniger als 2 Jahren schon deutliche Mängel auf.  Beide Klinken im User-Interface sind komplett ausgelommelt, sprich sind unbenutzbar! Zudem ist das Gehäuse positv ausgedrückt sehr Ton-durchlässig. Es ist doch bezeichnend, dass einem die Eltern das OC verbieten, weil die Lüfter von GraKa CPU und Gehäuse ungefähr so klingen wie "ein startender Düsenjet". Mit meinem offenen Headset eine Katastrophe! Um die Lüfter auszublenden MUSS ich die Lautstärke im Programm auf 100% und von Windows auf 75%+ stellen...

Nun zum leicht "unverschämten" Part. Ich würde das Mainboard direkt verkaufen. Ich hätte keine Verwendung dafür (falscher Sockel). Selbst wenn ich weiß, dass meine CPU mich "bottelnecked" und verantwortlich  für maximal 30 FPS in den meisten aktuellen Titeln ist. Würdet ihr eine CPU dazu geben, würde ich auch das Mainboard verbauen, aber so habe ich andere Pläne. Genau so würde ich mit dem Renega und der Kova verfahren, einfach weil ich mit meinem Headset und der Kone Pure völlig zufrieden bin. Über den Daumen gepeilt hätte ich dann 300€ bis 500€ und das wäre *Trommelwirbel* genug um mir ein  gebrauchtes CPU-MB-Set zu kaufen. Seid mir dafür nicht böse, aber man muss halt basteln um das beste aus seinen Mitteln zu holen und nur so kann ich die Baustellen in meinem System perfekt angehen.

Viel Spaß beim Gewinner aussuchen und viel Glück meinen Mitstreitern!
MadLip


PS.: Ich will mich auch für das benutzte Bild entschuldigen. Wenn ich Zeit hab (und dran denke) mache ich noch ein schöneres. Ich würde das ganze dementsprechend selbst bauen wollen, falls ich der glückliche Gewinner werden würde.


----------



## flixfox (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Bin sehr gespannt wer diese Jahr der bzw. Die Glücklichen sind.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Mein Aktuelles System: 
AMD FX 8350
Msi R9 290x Gaming 8g
16GB 2133 Ram
ASUS M5A99X-EVO R2.0

Könnte sehr gut ein Update Brauchen... WQHD auf 144hz frist sehr die Hardware... Würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen und ihn auf Herz und Nieren Testen  
mit freundlichen Grüßen 

flixfox


----------



## Hadesx186 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH

Klasse Aktion von euch, Ich versuche mein Glück auch mal^^

Mein System zurzeit:
Corsair Obsidian 450D
I7 4770K
Corsair H110 GT AIO Wakü
16 GB 4x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 
Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark S
Zotac 980Ti AMP! Extreme
SeaSonic G550


Hier meine Wunsch Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## derLars666 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## syraos (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion

Mein pc ist schon ist schon sehr alt da ich Student bin reicht das Geld vorne und hinten nicht
um sich neue teile kaufen zu können da her kaufe ich meistens gebrauchte Hardware.
mein pc:
i3 2100 wird noch ein i5 2500
8gb 1333 ram
DQ67SW mainboard 
gtx 560 ti von msi
650 watt seasonic Netzteil
120GB SSD
1Tb HDD 
Wie man sieht schon etwas über die Jahre gekommen 

Hier mein Wunschupgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Nach dem Upgrade Kann ich dann endlich wieder aktuelle Games spielen und resident evil 7 kann kommen  

Ps: Sämtliche rechtschreibfehler sind ein zeichen dass die illuminaten existieren.

Gruß Maurice/syraos


----------



## sublim (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
die Chance eines PC-Upgrades durch erstklassige Komponenten möchte ich nicht verpassen. Mein Rechner ist an sich gar nicht so schlecht, nur fehlt ihm Perfomance bei höheren Auflösungen. Insbesondere Spiele in 4K sind einfach nicht möglich, zumal mein Monitor nur Full-HD schafft.

Ich würde mich freuen, liebes PCGH-Team,  wenn ich euer ausgewählter Gewinner werden dürfte und endlich 4K Spiele und Videos genießen darf.


Derzeit verbaut:

-Intel Core i5-4670 CPU

-8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM Arbeitsspeicher

-430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze Netzteil

-ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Mainboard

-be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler

-4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Grafikkarte

- Fractal Design R4 Gehäuse

-Logitech Y-BN52 Tastatur

-Logitech G5 Maus


Wunschkomponenten:

-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

-Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

-Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)

-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Viele Grüße an das PCGH-Team.
sublim


----------



## DDerDDerichbin (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System: -Asrock A88M-G/3.1 [Mainboard]
                                       -1x4GB Kingston HyperX 2133mhz + 1x4GB Kingston HyperX 1866mhz
                                       -AMD A10-7860K
                                       -Corsair VS350 [Netzteil]
                                       -Toshiba DT01ACA100 [1TB]
                                       -AMD Radeon R7 120GB [SSD, keine Grafikkarte!/im Bild nicht sichtbar]
                                       -Xilence A402 Performance C Series [CPU-Kühler]
                                       -2x Xilence Red Wing 80x80x25
                                       -LG Flatron L1716S + Medion MD 30999 PD [Monitor]
                                       -Logitech K400r + Vivanco IT-MS RF 1600 [Tastatur + Maus]

Mir ist bekannt, das mein PC aktuell kein Gehäuse hat, niemand muss mich darauf hinweisen.

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde mir einige AMD-Produkte zur Auswahl wünschen, besonders weil die Monitore, die hier "verlost" werden, AMD-Freesync unterstützen.

Hab die Frage schon auf Youtube gestellt, aber nochmal: Kann man mit 14 teilnehmen und braucht dann die Einverständnis der Eltern um den Gewinn einzufordern oder kann man im Falle eines Gewinns einfach sagen, dass der Acc. einem Elternteil gehört (die Person würde es dann bestätigen) oder geht das überhaupt nicht (bei der Konkurenz geht das )?


----------



## Bendson (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

ich hätte gern das Bundle und den Kühler weggelassen aufgrund meiner Aktuellen Wasserkühlung und dafür eine GTX 1080 genommen, aber naja Regeln sind Regeln. 


Hier die aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel I7 5820K
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 780 (wassergekühlt)
CPU-Kühler: EK Supremacy EVO (Custom Wakü)
Mainboard: Asus X99-A
Netzteil: Corsair AX860
RAM: 16GB 2133GHz G.Skill
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S in weiß (selbst lackiert)
Monitor: Acer 21,5 Zoll

Hätte gern wie früher eine Auswahl gehabt, da ich eigentlich keinen Kühler, Peripherie oder Netzteil benötige, dafür aber eine Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor.
Aber Teile die dann nicht mehr benötigt werden, spende ich dann an den "Frankenstein PC" eines Freundes.^^

Bilder Folgen


----------



## jani111222 (6. Oktober 2016)

*Bewerbung für Pimp My PC          GPU Defekt*

Hallo  
Danke für diese tolle Aktion und das auch noch ziemlich passend gerade  


Hier meine Wunschkomponenten 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und Hier meine Aktuellen Komponenten: 
Mainboard:
MSI Z170A MPower Gaiming Titanium 
CPU: I5 6600K @ 4,7GHZ 
Kühler Be Quiet Silent Loop 240mm 
GPU: ursprünglich AMD XFX R9 280X aus meinem vorherigen PC wollte noch auf eine neu sparen aber diese ist mir leider vor ein paar Tagen kaputt gegangen also momentan das einzigste was geht csgo mit 30fps ....
RAM: 16GB Corsaire vengeance 2400MHZ 
Gehäuse ist das In Win 303 in weiß 
Festplatte : PNY SSD 500GB 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straigt Power mit 600Watt 
Und Gehäuselüfter von Be Quiet (Silent Wings 3) 

Natürlich macht hier für mich der CPU Kühler eher weniger Sinn also könnte ich auch auf diesen verzichten und der Bildschirm kähme als 2. Monitor zum Einsatz also sollten Rennspiele wie Projekt Cars oder das neue Forza Horrizon 3 richtig Spaß machen vor allem mit meinem Lenkrad

Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück und hoffe natürlich dass mein PC dem Pimped by PCGH Club beitreten darf  
MfG 
Janek


----------



## rebel85 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Meine Wunsch / Upgrade Konfiguration währe folgendes:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Verbaut habe ich Momentan folgendes:
Asus H97 Pro Gamer
Intel I7 4790K (22nm)
Custom Wa-Kü "größtenteils von Alphacool"
EVGA GTX 980 SC
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4
32GB Kingston ValueRam DDR3
WD 1TB HDD
256GB Samsung SSD (Windows)
120GB Crucail SSD
500GB Curcial SSD
HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH16NS40 (Laufwerk)
3x 120 iger Lüfter von LEPA 
2x 120 iger Lüfter von Cooltek  silent-fan
3x 140 iger Lüfter von Cooltek silent-fan
Corsair Graphite 780T mit Window in schwarz mit roter beleuchtung

Logitech G19
Logitech G502
iiyama 24" Monitor ProLite 2475 HDS

Baustelle ist die Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor zwecks größere auflösung und der Tastatur sowie ein vernüftiges Headset.
in diesem sinne bewerbe ich mich für neue hardware was mir nun genau richtig kommen würde.
ich freue mich über den gewinn und würde den selber einbauen und dann fotos vom wechsel machen.


----------



## Leon0502 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

wenn solch eine coole Aktion läuft, muss man es ja versuchen. Habe mir diese Hardware herausgesucht, da ich einen sehr kompakten Pc gerne hätte, aber dennoch nicht auf Leistung verzichten möchte. Habe zwar schon etwas Leistung unter meinem Schreibtisch aber dennoch möchte ich noch mehr. Und den neuen Bildschirm würde ich auch gerne haben, da ich einen Asus 24 zoll Bildchirm habe, indem ein kleines Käferchen ist. Und mein PC muss unbedingt flüster leise  sein. 
Habe bereits gute Hardware möchte dennoch noch bessere und Energieeffizienztere. (Amd R9 390x zu viel Strom) 

Mein Wunsch System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:
CPU: Xeon 1231V3
Grafikkarte: R9 390X Powercolor Devil
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse: Silent Base 600 Window Orange
SSD: 256gb Samsung Evo
Netzteil: Straight power 10 | 600w
Monitor: Asus vs247h
Maus: Logitech G502
Tastatur: Standart (acer)

Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß beim mitfiebern


----------



## T_W_K (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse (geht nicht da keine Punkte mehr)

da Ich mit meiner  CPU und Mainboard Kombi Umständen her zufrieden bin und eher die Grafikpower leidet.
leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen von welchem Hersteller das Gehäuse ist.
da mein PC immer weider neue Sachen bekommen hat. so müsste ich jetzt die Grafikkarte und wenn ich noch für das  Mainboard eine neuen Prozessor aber erst ist mal der Flaschenhals die  Grafikkarte.


Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 
Grafikkarte: Nvida GeForce GTX 760 Asus
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro Gen3
HDD: TOSHIBA DT01ABA200
              SAMSUNG HD401LJ
              ST3160828AS
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
RAM:  16GB
Gehäuse: ?
Monitor: W2261 (LG Electronics (GoldStar)
                    G226HQL

natürlich freut man sich wenn man seine PC von Euch aufgerüstet bekommt.
und ich mich noch doppelt   


Rechtschreibung und Fehler bitte an meine Legasthenie weiterleiten danke

mit freundlichen grüßen
Thomas


----------



## Denniz1337 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Team,
Um ehrlich zu sein ist es von mir nur ein Versuch endlich mein PC aufzurüsten, aber ich hätte natürlich auch vollstes Verständis wenn es jemand kriegt der es mehr verdient!
Ich denke um weiterhin aktuelle Spiele auf 60fps+Ultra in 1080p benötige ich bald ein Upgrade, nur momentan sieht es mit meinem Vermögen nicht ganz so gut aus. 
Es würde mich freuen, da ich Battlefield 1 Vorbestellt habe und schon bei der Beta leichte probleme hatte es auf 60fps zu halten..  
Aber würde es jeden anderen mehr gönnen, bis auf mincraft spielern, da das auf jedem Laptop läuft.  
Ihr bietet uns mal wieder Top Hardware und die fehlenden Teile könnte ich dann selbst bestellen ich kann ja keinen Kompletten PC verlangen. 
Außerdem gibt meine geliebte R9 290 wohl bald den Geist auf.. 

Mein System: Intel i5 2400 (4x3.80ghz)
                              MSI Big Bang Marshall (B3)
                              12gb RAM (Corsair VENGEANCE 1866mhz/1600 werden nur erkannt dank CPU)
                              Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC
                              250gb SSD
                              WD Blue 2Tb HDD
                              Arctic Freezer 13 Pro
                              Thermaltake SMART SE 630W
                              Antec Eleven Hundred
                              Samsung SyncMaster BX2350 (23")
                              ANKER High-Precision Laser Gaming Mouse (8200DPI) 
                              Lenovo Tastatur (Oldscool von der Schule ) 
                              Headset vom Iphone 6

Und wie man sieht wäre es höchste Zeit, aber alles auf einmal ist einfach nicht in meinem Budget. 
Nun zu meinen ausgewählten Artikeln! 


Ausgesucht:  
                              Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
                              CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
                              Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
                              Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
                               Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Auf jeden Fall eine Super Aktion mal wieder von euch und wünsche allen Viel Glück! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

D. Hübner / Denniz1337


----------



## Deathlef (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da mein aktuelles System nur einen Fx8350 hat und ein M5A97 mainboard ,währe ein Prozessor update eigentlich besser gewesen ,aber eine Gtx1080 ist ja auch "ganz ok".  
Die Shadow Wings habe ich genommen um meine 2 Coolermaster Lüfter auszutauschen und den Prozessorkühler brauche ich um den boxkühler in einen anderen Computer auszutauschen.
Den Bildschirm werde ich als 2. Bildschirm benutzen

Hoffentlich ist  nächstes Jahr ein Prozessor update mit Zen (wenn amd wieder starke prozessoren produziert)

Außerdem baue ich den pc besser selber um.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urbani81 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion ich freue mich sehr das sie dieses Jahr wieder so eine tolle aktion machen und nutze natürlich diese gelegenheit um mich bei "Pimp my PC 2016" zu bewerben. Mein jetziger PC ist ein Fertig-PC von Compaq aus dem Jahre 2009. Hier wird zwar einiges nicht kompatibel  oder ein sehr grosser bottleneck sein. Aber ich habe mich dafür entschieden, da ich etwas Geld übrig, die restlichen Komponenten aufzurüsten(CPU,MAINBOARD,Lüfter,RAM,Festplatte) damit ich endlich mal ein paar neuere Spiele spielen kann.

Hier ist meine Auswahl
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger Rechner: 
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 215
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce G210
RAM: 2 GB von HP oder so
Festplatte: 500 GB HDD von Samsung
Mainboard: HP fertig PC mainboard

Vielen Dank für diese Aktion. Und viel Glück all den Anderen


----------



## sasch0rt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Jungs. 

Also hier mein gewünschtes Update. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Und hier mein aktuelles Setup 

Asus z170 pro Gaming 
Intel i5 6600k
16 GByte crucial ballistix sport ddr4 
2x 980ti
Beim Quiet Dark Power pro 10 1200 watt 
Das alles in einem 
Antec 1200 Gehäuse!!

Alles ist wassergekühlt. 
Ich würde gerne die beiden tis ablösen und eine schöne 1080 verbauen. Ich plane schon an einem.neuen System und da wurden auch die lüfter sehr gut passen. 
Aktuell ist mein 4k Monitor defekt und ich würde gerne auf ein Triple qhd Setup umsteigen. 

Das Board ist noch Top und wird es auch in den neuen Rechner schaffen. 

Ok ich denke das passt soweit. 
Viel Glück allen und viel Spass 

Sascha


----------



## LouisDeBrockli (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, hier meine kleine Bewerbung:

Mein aktueller PC:

Prozessor: i5 4570
Grafik: Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Netzteil: bequiet pure Power 500W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H (mATX)
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
Festplatte: 3TB Western Digital blue  + 250GB Samsung SSD
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
diverse billige Gehäuselüfter

Wie man sehen kann ist das Mainboard und der RAM noch aus der Zeit des Rechner-Neubaus. Ein neues Mainboard würde dem PC sehr gut tuen, da ein neues, größeres Gehäuse Einzug gehalten hat, und das mATX Board recht verloren aussieht. Die Grafikkarte kommt grade frisch aus der Verpackung. Ein neues Mainboard zwingt natürlich zu neuem Prozessor und RAM, was aber sowieso geplant ist; außerdem freut sich meine Freundin über die gebrauchten Komponenten. 
Der CPU Kühler ist ein monströses Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten und sieht zwar gut aus, kühlt aber nicht wie moderne Doppeltürme, weshalb er gerne dem Dark Rock weichen darf. Meine Gehäuselüfter laufen auf 600rpm, da sie sonst zu laut wären, gute deutsche Silent Wings kämen da grade recht. Beim Rockat Bundle kann ich getrost Das Beste vom Besten nehmen, da die Wahl von Mainboard, Kühler und Lüftern viele Punkte zum ausgeben übrig lässt. Dasselbe gilt auch für den wirklich schönen Monitor. Bin gespannt, wie sich meine arme 1070 bei 4K so schlägt.
Wie der Text verrät, habe ich also folgende Komponenten gewählt:

 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Einbauen würde ich die Komponenten am liebsten selbst


----------



## Killblixx (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier meine Konfiguration: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentaner Rechner ist leider nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Es ist ein fertig-PC von "One".
Hat mir jetzt knapp 6 Jahre gedient , aber immer alle Spiele nur auf "low" Einstellungen zu spielen um riesigen fps-Einbrüchen zu entgehen, macht auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß.
Da habe ich das Video auf Youtube gesehen und konnte nicht anders, als mein Glück hier zu versuchen. 

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Mainboard: Ein Gigabyte - Modell

Grafikkarte:  AMD Radeon HD 6700er Series

Prozessor: AMD FX 6100 Six-Core 3,32GHz

Netzteil: noname 550W

RAM:  8GB DDR2

Gehäuse: Han Jung

Dieses Gewinnspiel könnte meinem Gamingerlebnis endlich wieder mit einem Sprung in die richtige Richtung führen 

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Gruß Killblixx

PS: Ich weiß, ich müsste meinen PC mal wieder reinigen


----------



## Milchpulver (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:
-Cooltek X2 Midi Tower
-MSI B150M PRO-DH
-Intel Core i5 6600K
-2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 960 Turbo OC
-430 Watt Corsair CX Series
-8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial DDR4-2133
-Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler
-128GB Intenso Top III 2.5
-SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB
-92x92x25mm Dynatron Fan
-Creative Sound Blaster Z 

Mein größtes Problem ist bei meinem PC ist das Gehäuse selbst. Kein Kabelmanagement, schlechte Luftversorgung und keine Staubfilter. Da ich auch noch einen großen Hund habe, muss ich meinen PC mindestens alle 2 Wochen säubern, sonst überhitzt er schnell, da bringen auch mehr Lüfter leider nichts. Zum Zocken ist eine bessere Grafikkarte natürlich nützlich, vor allem da meine Grafikkarte wohl den nächsten Standards wohl nicht mehr lange standhält.  Aber für eine stärkere Grafikkarte und mehr Lüfter reicht mein derzeitiges Netzteil nicht aus denke ich. Da bietet sich auf jeden Fall ein stärkeres Netzteil an . Mein derzeitiger PC ist super als Basis, kann aber definitiv ein paar Upgrades gut gebrauchen und ein zu einem 4k Monitor kann man schlecht nein sagen, da ich schon über einen 144hz Monitor verfüge


----------



## BEEFBON3 (6. Oktober 2016)

*Damit wäre 4K möglich!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe schon einen relativ guten Gaming PC, muss ich eingestehen. Dennoch ist 4K Gaming bei mir nicht möglich (Meckern auf hohem Niveau  ). Deswegen möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um bei der Aufrüst-PC Aktion mitzumachen. Einen Zweitmonitor kann man auch immer gebrauchen, besitzen tue ich nämlich nur eins. Von Roccat habe ich viel gutes gehört, ausprobiert habe ich ihre Peripherie aber noch nicht. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich als Gewinner gewählt werde! 

Meine aktuellen PC-Specs:

Intel i5 6600K
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
HyperX Fury 2400 16GB
Crucial BX200 240GB
Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Cooler Master Master Case Pro 5
Corsair RM 750i
3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm

Danke für die Teilnahme!


----------



## TZocker (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

wiedermal eine tolle Aktion an der ich gern Teilnehmen möchte, da meine PC Konfiguration schon ein bisschen älter geworden ist und ich gern mit dem eigen PC Battelfield 1 auf 4k erleben möchte.



Meine Auswahl:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wie komme ich zu meiner Auswahl:
- Allein wegen meine ganzen Festplatten, großem Netzteil und dem SilverArrow ,irgend wie müssen die 4,6 GHZ gekühlt werden, benötige ich einen BigTower. Außer dem sieht man meinem alten Gehäuse sein Alter an.
   Nur noch 56 Punkte.
- Beim Bundle ist mir eine Mechanische Tastatur wichtig, da ich mittlerweile weiß wie toll diese sind. Nur noch 46 Punkte.
- Bei der Grafikkarte und Monitor finde ich das es sehr abhängig voneinander sind, zwar wäre eine 1080 schön aber ich finde ein guter Kompromiss ist die 1070 (Hauptsache flüssig). Nur Noch 2 Punkte
- CPU Kühler muss gewählt werden.... Nur noch 0 Punkte.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware (Damals mit 17 selbst zusammen gebaut und ausgewählt):

Prozessor:             Intel Core i7 2600K     
Kühlung:               Thermalright Silver Arrow
Mainboard:           Asus Maximus IV Extreme
RAM:                    DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1833MHZ 16362 MB
Grafikkarte:          EVGA GTX 670
GehäuseTyp:         BigTower Bitfenix Colossus
Front:                    Bitfenix 230mm²
Heck:                    Be quiet! Silent Wings 120mm²
Oben:                    Bitfenix 230mm²
Unten:                   Be quiet! Silent Wings 120mm²
Netzteil:                Cosair AX1200
Monitor:                Dell U2415
HardDisk:              WD Caviar Black 2000GB SATA3 64MB 7200rpm, OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3, Seagate ST3000DM001-1CH166, Western Digital WDC WD10EADS-00L5B1
CD / DVD:            LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA schw. retail
Maus/Tastatur:     Roccat Kone / Cherry Stream XT

Entschuldigt das Bisschen Kabelsalat (Gehäuse besitzt kein Fenster und deshalb sehe ich es nicht ein Kabelbinder zu verschwenden).

!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Teilnahme


----------



## ericgoersch21 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,  würde gerne diese Teile gewinnen wollen da bei diesen teilen aufjedenfall aufrüstbedarf beteht. Würde deshalb wenn ich ich gewinne die Teile selber einbauen weil mein PC jetzt auch komplett selber zusammengestellt und zusammen gebaut wurde 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Zurzeit verbaut:
Intel core i5 2500k
Gigabyte geforce GTX 660
8 GB 1600 Arbeitsspeicher DDR3 g. Skill
Samsung 850 evo 500gb SSD festplatte
Strike x 600 Watt netzteil
Enermax lüfter
Tastatur razer lycosa
Maus revoltec fight mouse elite
Monitor acer gr235h
Mainboard Gigabyte Sockel 1155


----------



## Leo_der_editor (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH 

Meine jetzige Konfiguration:

Intel core 2 duo
no name mobo + 8gb ddr2( auf dem Bild ist meine Haswell Platform zusehen. Ist leider Vorgestern gecrusht)
Thermaltake Berlin Netzteil
Samsung 850 EVO 500gb SSD
Nanoxia Deep silence 4
r9 380 4gb PCS+
Samsung SyncMaster245B 

Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Coole Aktion und viel Glück allen anderen.

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiclasK (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
zunächst wollte ich euch mitteilen, dass ich die Pimp my PC Aktion extrem cool finde.
Meinen jetzigen PC habe ich im Jahr 2014 durch eure vielen tollen "PC-Selberbauen" Tutorials zusammengebaut, aber leider ist er jetzt schon 2 Jahre alt und bei weitem nicht mehr so leistungsstark, wie am Anfang. Das bedeutet, dass ich fast keine aktuellen Spiele mehr mit guten Grafikeinstellungen oder sie sogar gar nicht spielen kann, was ich extrem Schade finde. 
Durch die ausgewählten Komponenten würde ich mein bisheriges Setup perfekt aufrüsten und wieder Spaß an neuen Spielen haben können.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU:  Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 750Ti
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4gb DDR3
Netzteil: Cougar PowerX v2 550W
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4
CPU Kühler: Corsair H80i
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1000gb
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi (schwarz, ohne Window)
Monitor: Benq GL2450

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese Aktion. Und viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Christian_S (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

danke für die tolle Aktion! Ich werde zuerst die Komponenten aufzählen die ich habe und dann erklären, warum ich mich für genau diese neuen entschieden habe. Meine aktuellen sind die folgenden:

Intel Core I5 6600k
Asus GTX 970
ASUS Z170-A
Coolermaster Mastercase Pro 5
Seagate 500GB HDD
BeQuiet 650 Watt Dark Power P10
Corsair H 115i
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR4 3000MHz
ASUS Strix Raid Pro 


...und das sind die Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das aktuelle Netzteil hat mittlerweile den typischen BeQuiet! "Kaltstart Bug" und da dieser immer häufiger auftritt, wird es wahrscheinlich bald den Geist aufgeben. Die GraKa reicht für den FHD Monitor, aber die Versuche auf dem UHD TV zu spielen waren ziemlich ernüchternd. Da ich nun aber sehen durfte, wie extrem gut UHD aussehen kann, soll es nun auch Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch finden, da eignet sich der ausgewählte Monitor  in Kombi mit der 1070 sehr gut für. Damit ich aber auch mal am TV spielen kann, habe ich mich für das Paket mit ROCCATs Sova entschieden, da dort alle nötigen Komponenten vereint sind, wie z.B. auch das Headset, das hoffentlich weniger rauscht als mein aktuelles no name irgendwas. Die Lüfter die aktuell verbaut sind, machen zwar ihren Job recht gut, von silent ist es aber weit entfernt, deshalb solen es die Silent Wings 3 werden. So konnte ich alle Punkte sinnvoll einsetzen. Für weitere Fragen zu meinem aktuellen System stehe ich natürlich ganz offen 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian


----------



## Jannick17 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich habe mir vor ungefähr 1  1/2 jahren ein pc gekauft und ihn nicht richtig konfiguriert und kan nicht die volle leistung aus dem System nutzen.
z.b mein Prozessor Intel Core I5 4960 K den ich nicht übertakten kann da ich nur ein  ASRockH81M-HDS habe. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich dieses Gewinnspiel gewinnen würde.
und da ich nur ein paar teile davon brauche werde ich auch wen ich gewinne den Cpu Kühler und die maus und kopfhörer meinem Bruder geben.
Und Viel Glück an alle anderen. 

Mein System:
MainBord : ASRock H81M-HDS
CPU: Intel Core I5 4960K
GPU: GTX 970
ArbeitsSpeicher: 8 GB(2x4) Vengenance
Gehäuse: Enermax (weiß ich nicht genau)
Netzteil: bequiet 750 watt
Festplatten: 1 SSD,1HDD
CPU Kühler: LEPA LPWAC120-HF WAK Aquachanger
Monitor: Phillips 220SW

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dotello (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## moinmoin11 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, die Teile die ich ausgesucht habe könnten meinen PC endlich 100% funktionstüchtig machen zum spielen. Ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren Probleme mit dem PC und finde den Fehler nicht egal was ich mache. 
Mit dieser super Aktion von euch könntet ihr meinen Rechner wieder fit machen ohne das ich ständig nach den Fehler suchen muss, natürlich würde ich mich über diese Hardware freuen aber ich wünsche jeden der hier mit macht viel Glück.
Hier ist die Hardware, die ich ausgesucht habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 67 (18 Punkte übrig)

Meine alte Hardware:

I5 4670
Gigabyte H81M-S2H 
Palit GTX 780
2x4 GB Crusial Ram
1 TB Festplatte von Toshiba
Be Quiet BQ SU7-450W, System Power 7
Durch das Netzteil schaltet sich der Pc nach dem runter fahren wieder an, ich denke mal das es ein Defekt hat.
Maus, Tastatur:  Logitech G402 evtl Laser defekt, Sharkoon Skiller
Monitor: Benq GL2450
Lautsprecher: Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung

Meine jetzige Hardware mag zwar so aussehen das ich alles flüssig spielen kann aber es ist leider überhaupt nicht so, auch wenn die fps im grünen Bereich sind bei allen Spielen läuft es überhaupt nicht flüssig( Stottern, schwammig, Ruckeln, unscharfes Bild usw), dieses Problem habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren, es haben mir auch viele versucht zu helfen in vielen Foren aber leider ohne Erfolg, ich hoffe sehr das ihr mir da helfen könnt.


Super Aktion macht weiter so 



Mit freundlichen Gruß       moinmoin11


----------



## JoshiMode (6. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Leser, liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein alter Dell-Fertig-PC doch nun etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, nutze ich die Chance auf ein Upgrade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liste der akutellen Komponenten:

CPU: i7 920
Kühler: k.A.
Mainboard: DELL X58
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB (6x2GB)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 650 1GB
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power E8 400W
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
HDD: 1TB
Gehäuse: Dell XPS

Meine gewählten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

---------------------

Wahl1 (GPU):
Da die CPU noch ihre Dienste leistet, die Grafikkarte oft der Flaschenhals im System ist und ich nicht bereit bin, 200€+ noch in eine neue CPU zu stecken, fällt meine Wahl auf die GTX 1080. Mit der 1070 wäre es wahrscheinlich ein ausgewogeneres System und hätte Punkte übrig für ein neues Gehäuse und Netzteil. Allerdings müsste ich dann auch viele Punkte dort investieren, was mir angesichts des geringen bis gar keinem Leistungsplus nicht als sinnvoll erscheint.

Wahl 2 (CPU-Kühler):
Ich habe mich für den bequiet Shadow Rock 2 entschieden, da mit diesem ein Übertaktungspotential vorhanden ist. Außerdem fehlten mir die Punkte für ein Netzteil. Falls mein aktuelles bequiet nicht ausreicht, bin ich aber bereit, noch selber eins zu kaufen.

Wahl 3 (Lüfterset): 
Eigentlich wähle ich es nur, da die Punkte nicht für ein Gehäuse reichen. Außerdem kann ich mich mit den bequiet Gehäusen nicht ganz anfreunden. Das Lüfterset wird mir aber sicher helfen, die Geräuschkulisse im PC geringer werden zu lassen. Ich wähle die 140mm-Varianten.

Wahl 4 (Peripherie-Bundle):
Wirklich schön finde ich Roccat-Produkte nie, aber die hier günstigste Tastatur gefällt mir einfach am besten.
Außerdem reicht es nicht für mehr.

Wahl 5 (Monitor):
Meine Wahl fällt auf den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1, da er für mich am praktischten ist. Die Auflösung von WQHD ist sowohl schön hoch, als auch nicht zu hoch, um sie mit geringeren Auflösungen zu kombinieren. Da hatte ich bei 4K-Displays schonmal meine Probleme, da FHD bei ähnlicher Displaygröße daneben einfach nicht schön nutzbar ist.

---------------------

Das Kabelmanagement ist in diesem System aus einem Grund furchtbar und zwar, weil das Gehäuse keine Kabeldurchführungen hat. Falls es dann zwingend ist, werde ich das Gehäuse und Netzteil austauschen müssen. Ist zwar Geld, aber weniger als ein neuer Prozessor.

Ich würde den Rechner lieber selbst zusammenbauen, da ich so wieder selbst tüfteln kann, was mir ziemlich viel Spaß macht, und außerdem habe ich ihn so schneller wieder.

Außerdem danke ich dem PCGH für die tolle Aktion! Falls es nichts wird, kann man es ja auch in den nächsten Jahren immer wieder probieren.

Viele Grüße und Viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer!


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin PCGH-Team, da man über die Fehler, die bei der Zusammenstellung meines Systems gemacht wurden(von mir) ganze Abhandlungen schreiben könnte, versuche ich es mal zusammenfassend. Also angedacht war es mal ein Xeon E3 1231v3 auf einem B85m Pro4 zu verbauen und das alles in einem Uraltcase von einem Scaleo. Dann hab ich mich aber belabern lassen und kam so auf die Idee einen Core i5 4690k auf eben jenes Brett zu nageln, da man ja non Z OC betreiben kann und so eine viel höhere Single Thread Leistung für CPU lastige Spiele zu erreichen. Aus Platzgründen  wurde mir dann der Pallas als Kühler empfohlen und als ich über umwege  zu der Gigabyte r9 290x kam musste ich den Festplattenkäfig herausflexen. Am Ende entschied ich mich dann doch für ein neues Gehäuse und fand auf anhieb das Aerocool Strike x Cube in der Red Edit. ansprechend. Leider hatte ich mich so dann gegen das AeroCool XPredator X3 GB Edition grün/schwarz mit Sichtfenster entschieden, denn in den Cube gehen nur Micro ATX Bretter. Zusätzlich ist es im Case echt eng und man muss jedesmal selbst für kleinere Sachen die Graka entfernen usw. Also alles in Allem finde ich, sieht man auf den Bildern das Dilemma ganz gut.

Derzeitig verbaut:
Intel Core i5 4690k
ASRock B85M PRO4
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
250Gb Crucial SSD
1TB Datengrab Toshiba 
Raijintek Pallas
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290x Windforce OC
beQuiet! Systempower 7 500W 
Aerocool Strrike X Cube
Monitor AOC E2460S

Ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Also Netzteil und Kühler wären noch in diesem Jahr von mir getauscht worden. Anfang 2017 dann Gehäuse und Graka (wann kommt Vega?). Am Ende 2017 dann Board, CPU und RAM. Monitor wäre dann erst 2018 ein neuer gekauft worden. Wenn ich aber nun hier für die von mir ausgesuchten Teile ausgewählt würde für ein Upgrade, könnte und würde ich das so gesparte Geld in ein 6 oder 8 Kern System investieren. Und das wohl schon viel früher als angepeilt. Wenn es aber nicht sein soll, dann verfolge ich meinen Plan einfach weiter wie bisher und lasse mich vor der nächsten Anschaffung einfach hier von den netten Freaks im Forum Beraten, um solchen Fehlplanungen vorzubeugen. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

And last but not least, bitte verhelft dem Oper zu nem Rechen-Beast!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkeight (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal and die PCGHX: Super Aktion von euch, wie die vorigen auch immer, nun kann ich endlich mal mit meinen frischen 18 auch teilnehmen und erhoffe mir meinen bisherigen PC, der mir gute Dienste erwiesen hat etwas verbessern zu können ohne mein kaum vorhandenes Budget zu sprengen^^


Mein jetziges Setup:

Laufwerk:		LG Electronics DH18NS50 (Bulk) DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern
Gehäuse:		BitFenix Neos Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss/blau
Gehäuselüfter:		be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm
Grafikkarte:		3072MB Asus Radeon R9 280 DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Festplatte/HDD:		1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Arbeitsspeicher: 	8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
WLAN-Adapter:		D-Link Wireless N-150 USB-Stick DE high gain
Prozessor:		Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
Prozessorkühler:	Arctic Freezer 13
Mainboard:		ASRock B85M-DGS Intel B85 So.1150 Dual		
			(Hier eine kleine Anmerkung: Als ich den PC vor merheren Jahren bestellt habe ist mir der Formfaktor 
			ausversehen nicht aufgefallen, seitdem habe ich es nicht gewechselt, auch weil es keine Probleme macht.)
Netzteil:		400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 
Headset:		Sennheiser PC 320
Maus:			Speedlink Ledos Gaming Mouse
Tastatur:		Speedlink Meta Multimedia Keyboard
Monitor: 		ASUS VE247H 23,6"


Das würde ich gerne aufrüsten (neben einer geplanten SSD):

Grafikkarte: 		MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 		be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: 		ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)	
Gehäuse: 		be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: 		iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Die GTX 1070 ist stark genug (und deutlich stärker als meine R9 280) um einen 4k Monitor zu versorgen und passt noch locker mit meinem 400 Watt Netzteil zusammen (theoretische 70%ige Auslastung).
Da ein besseres Netzteil nicht von nöten ist und ich kein SLI/Crossfire in Planung habe, bin ich mit dem Prozessorlüfter gegangen der ruhig besser und leiser als der bisherige sein darf.
Mir gefällt eine schlichtere Ausführung der Tastatur und Maus, unter anderem auch Platzbedingt wie auf einem Foto zu sehen.
Dieses Design des Gehäuses gefällt mir sehr gut und es ist hochwertiger als mein bisheriges Gehäuse, das ab und an mal etwas vibriert.
Mein Freund hat mir einmal 4k empfohlen und gezeigt und seitdem bin ich überzeugt davon. Bisher fehlt es an Budget um das Spielen in 4k zu realisieren mit einem entsprechenden Monitor und einer Grafikkarte.


So, ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, dass die Fotos gut genug sind und wünsche natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Mfg David


----------



## Wurst-Wasser94 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH, 

meine derzeitige Hardewarekonfiguration besteht aus;
einem MSI Z170a Gaming Pro Carbon Mainboard,
einem Intel I5 6600k gekühlt von einem Thermalright Macho X2 (das ding ist größer als ich beim bestellen dachte )
Für einigermaßen schöne Bildqualität sorgt die Gigabyte Geforce GTX 750ti
Dazu eine SSD von Samsung, sowie eine SSD von Kingston. (bis gestern lief zusätzlich eine HDD von Western Digital allerdings hat diese sich selbst in den ruhestand versetzt)
Spannung bringt ein LC Power LC600H-12 ins Spiel
Das Gehäuse ist ein Noname Produkt, welches ich noch in der Ecke stehen hatte und genau wie das Netzteil längt überfällig ist...
 Die Peripherie besteht aus einer MaxTrack Wired Mouse von Trust, einer Logitech Internet Navigator Tastatur, sowie
einem Logitech G430 Headset. Abgerundet wird diese Mischung aus alt und neu durch einen zum zocken ungeeigneten Toshiba TV.

Anhand der Oberen Angaben kann man wahrscheinlich schon vermuten welche neuen Komponenten ich mir für meinen Computer wünsche,
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich für die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel Teilnehmen zu können


----------



## Johannes_K (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

Da ich vor 2 Wochen angefangen habe meinen Budget-PC zu bauen, um endlich nicht mehr auf meinem Laptop spielen zu müssen (i5 4210u + 840m), passt mir die Aktion relativ gut ins Konzept, weil man kostenlos immer ganz gut ins Budget integrieren kann . Da mir bisher sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Monitor fehlen ergänzen meine ausgewählten Komponenten sehr gut was ich bisher habe:

Mainboard: ASrock H110M-HDS 
CPU: i3 6100
CPU-Kühler: Boxed 
GPU: iGPU
RAM: 8gb G.Skill DDR4-2133
Case: Corsair Carbide Spec-03
Netzteil: Xilence Performance A+ 530 Watt
HDD 1: 1TB von Seagate
HDD 2: eine eigentlich externe 2.5 Zoll 320gb Festplatte, die ich auseinandergeschraubt habe um sie in meinem PC zu benutzen

Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2 USB
Maus: Mad Catz R.A.T. 3
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337 Pad
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK1 (In der Post)

  Mainboard oder Grafikkarte?

Für mich steht fest, dass es eine Grafikkarte sein muss, weil es ja eine der Komponenten ist die mir noch fehlen, aber dann habe ich noch immer die Auswahl zwischen 3 verschiedenen...
Ich hatte eigentlich geplant mir die 1060 in 3-4 Monaten zu kaufen wenn das Geld dann reicht, aber um ehrlich zu reizt mich die Idee einer 1070 oder sogar 1080. Jahrelang könnte ich damit alles auf Ultra daddeln!
Nach ein paar Minuten unüberlegten Überlegens stand für mich fest, die 1080 muss es sein! Da ich geplant hatte erst mit Cannonlake auf einen i5 umzusteigen ist das momentan zwar der totale Overkill für den i3, aber falls ich gewinnen sollte spar ich ja soviel Geld, dass ich vllt schon mit Kaby-Lake auf einen i5 umsteige, der dann auch genügend power für die Grafikkarte liefert.

  Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler

Da mein Netzteil genug Power liefert, dc/dc und 6 sicherheitsschaltung in der Einsteiger-Klasse bietet und ich momentan nur den boxed Kühler habe fällt mir auch hier die Entscheidung nicht schwer:
der be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 sollte auch den kommenden i5 ohne Probleme kühlen können.

  Lüfter-Sets oder Gehäuse

Mein Gehäuse und mein Lüfter (siehe Konstruktion mit Splitter-Kabel um LED-Fans in der Nacht abstecken zu können ^^) reichen mir momentan aus, mein Kumpel ist nicht so glücklich mit seinen Temperaturen im Gehäuse: Beim zocken wird sein i7 4790 ca 100° C heiss! Mein erster Verdacht war, dass die WLP schlecht aufgetragen ist, aber während dem Nachprüfen ist uns aufgefallen, dass kein einziger Gehäuse-Lüfter verbaut ist und die CPU nur durch den Boxed Kühler gekühlt wird. Er würde sich also bestimmt über die "be quiet! Pure Wings 2" freuen.

  Welches Peripherie-Bundle

Hier entscheide ich mich für das 10-Punkte-Pack, weil ich mit meiner momentanen Peripherie (siehe Bild) zufrieden bin und die mechanische Sharkoon-Tastatur bereits auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Ich werde es wie das Lüfter-Pack wohl verschenken.

  Welcher Monitor

Der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 passt gerade noch in mein Budget und wird in WQHD mit schönen Bildern von der 1080 befeuert werden.


Ich würde das ganze sehr gerne selber einbauen und mir dann auch eine Canon DSLR leihen um schönere Fotos zu machen. Hier nochmal die kopierte Textbox: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC und die Upgrades die danach noch anstehen sehen dann wohl so aus:

Mainboard: ASrock H110M-HDS 
CPU: i3 6100 (-> i5 7xxx oder i5 8xxx)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
RAM: 8gb G.Skill DDR4-2133 (-> 16gb)
Case: Corsair Carbide Spec-03
Netzteil: Xilence Performance A+ 530 Watt
HDD 1: 1TB von Seagate
HDD 2: eine eigentlich externe 2.5 Zoll 320gb Festplatte, die ich auseinandergeschraubt habe um sie in meinem PC zu benutzen
+evtl eine SSD
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1

Zum Abschluss will ich mich bei der PCGH dafür bedanken, dass sie uns die Chance bieten unsere geliebten Gaming-PCs (oder auch Work-PCs) zu upgraden ohne auch nur einen cent zu zahlen.

LG Johannes


----------



## TimiTurner (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich würde gerne Gewinnen da ich schon sehr lange mit schlechten Teilen leben muss. So kann ich die meisten Spiele nur auf niedrigster Grafik spielen. Eine bessere Grafikkarte wäre schon sehr nützlich da ich mir die Aufrüstung sonst zu Teuer wird dies könnte ich mir nicht leisten. Dann könnte ich nämlich Aufrüsten. Hier schreibe ich jetzt mal meine Teile hin. Wen ich Gewinnen würde muss ich noch ein zwei Teile kaufen da sonst die Grafikkarte nicht passt.

CPU: Intel i5 650 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 610 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 Gb Kingston
Mainboard: AsRock H55M-LE
Kühler: Intel Box Kühler
Netzteil: 400W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim Dohmann


----------



## Sepplord (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr meinem PC ein paar "Aufputschmittelchen" spendieren würdet.

Da ich erst dieses Jahr beim Marktstart von Skylake zugeschlagen und aufgerüstet habe, ist mein System prozessor- und mainboardseitig up to date. 
Die mittlerweile einzige verbliebene R7870 (Tahiti LE) ist dann leider doch eine Bremse für hohes AA bzw. Downsampling. Den vorherigen Crossfire Verbund mit einer weiteren R7870 LE habe ich mittlerweile wieder aufgelöst, das Mikroruckeln war mir als Rennspielfanatiker zu stark.

Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden, weshalb ich bei meiner Konfiguration das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Grafikkarte gelegt habe (leise und schnell genug für 1440p plus gehöriges Downsampling bei ausreichend FPS). Die CPU kann für späteres OC auch noch ein paar °C als Sicherheitspuffer benötigen, ebenso wie die Gehäuselüfter mal wieder ein Update benötigen könnten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



... und hier noch mein jetziges, fast lautloses System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170X-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2666
Grafikkarte: XFX R7870 Double Dissipation 2 GB (Tahiti LE)
Netzteil: Corsair RM650i
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25 Blue Ring
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Scythe Slipstream 120 mm
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256 GB, Samsung HD154UI 1,5 TB
Monitor: 19" Samsung Syncmaster 940 BW
Maus: Razer Diamondback
Tastatur: Cherry G-222
Lenkrad: Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS Wheel + Clubsport Pedals V2


Danke für euer Gewinnspiel und die besten Grüsse an alle!


----------



## kSHIN (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, eine super tolle Aktion an der auch ich gerne Teilnehmen würde.


Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System:
Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
Gigabyte H97-HD3
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Sapphire Nitro R9 390 8GB
Enermax Pro82+ 525W
Samsung SSD 850 Pro 128GB
1 TB Western Digital Blue
1 TB Western Digital Caviar Green
500 GB Western Digital Caviar Blue
Verpackt in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Gehäuse
Dazu einen 24 Zoll Asus VS248H


----------



## fredericd (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion und Leser,

Danke für die tolle Aktion, die Idee das jeder Teilnehmer selbst entscheiden kann was er upgraden will, finde ich super
und auch das Punktesystem ist gut gelungen!
Nun zu mir, ich bin Frederic und 19 Jahre alt, Ich liebe es an meinem PC rumzubasteln und zu übertakten.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mein 2 Jahre altes System aufrüsten könnte und endlich wieder nicht nur 
für andere Leute einen PC zusammenbauen kann.
Nun zu meinem Entscheidungen.
Zuerst musste ich mich zwischen einer neuen Grafikkarte und einem neuen Mainboard entscheiden und da mein Prozessor 
noch bei keinem, der von mir gespielten Spiele (Ich spiele kein GTA5) an die Grenzen kommt, war die Entscheidung klar.
Eine GTX 1060 wäre für meinen 1080p Monitor sicherlich genug, aber da ich sowieso vor hatte mir einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen
habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden. In diesem Fall habe ich mich dafür entschieden auf einen 4K Monitor zu upgraden, da ich gerne mehr Platz und vor allem
dichte Pixel auf einem Monitor zu schätzen weiß(Immer wenn ich bei meinem Kumpel bin). Die wirkliche 4K Karte, für alle Spiele, wäre zwar die GTX 1080 gewesen, aber die war dann nicht mehr im Punkte Budget drin,
da ich mich am 26.05.16, in eurem Video, in das Dark Base 900 von be quiet! verschossen habe und ich diese Möglichkeit einfach nicht verstreichen lassen konnte.
Den CPU Kühler den ich jetzt besitze bleibt auch bei Last von meinem Prozessor sehr leise. Mit meinem ewentuellen Upgrade auf AMD Zen oder Intel Kaby Lake (wenn genug Geld da ist)
würde ein Shadow Rock 2 dann aber sicher noch mal mehr rausholen.
Meine Maus ist die Logitch G503 und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, dass kann man über meine Tastatur aber nicht sagen.
Das war es dann auch und ich wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel. Mit dem Gewinn würdet Ihr mir einen Traum erfüllen, da ich das Computer bauen wirklich liebe.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden Deutschlands

Frederic D.


Was ich mir wünsche in Formalitäten:

Grafikkarte:     MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:    be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles:             ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:           be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor:            iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetztiges Setup:

Prozessor:      Intel i5 4690
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @1.500 MHz (mehr ist leider nicht drin)
RAM:                2x 4G DD3 Crucial Balistix Sport 1.600MHz
Mainboard:   Gigabyte mITX B85 Pheonix
CPU-Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
Netzteil:         Corsair RM 450W
Festplatten:  Segate Baracuda 1TB, Samsung 850 evo 120 GB,  Samsung 850 evo 250 GB
Extras:             Kabelverlängerung von Cablemod (Orange & Schwarz), Cablemod LED Streifen (weiß)
Gehäuse:        Phantex Evolv ITX (schwarz)
Monitor:         FHD Samsung S24D390 @75Hz (und es macht einen Unterschied)
Pereferie:      Logitech G503, Urage Tastatur


----------



## Wamanosa (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Danke für diese schöne Aktion!

Aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: AeroCool GT-A 
Board: ASUS H170-Pro Gaming 
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700 @ 3.40GHz 
Cooler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO 
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 
Grafik: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition 
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB 
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB DVD-LW: Samsung SH-224DB 
NT: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W 
BS: Windows 8.1 Professionell 64-bit 
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE 
Tastatur: Logitech G710+ 
Maus: Logitech G303 
Mousepad: Logitech G440 
Controller: Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller 
Headset: Kingston HyperX Cloud 



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Shunku (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

finde die aktion sehr schön von euch.  Macht weiter so 

Ich habe meinen PC vor ca. 8 Jahre zusammen geschraubt, vor 6 Jahren sind neues Mainboard, CPU und RAM eingebaut. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich die Grafikkarte (waren 2x Powercolor HD5850)  und das Gehäuse ausgetauscht (altes Gehäuse war ein Antec Nine Hundred) und eine schnelle SSD musste auch sein. Jedoch habe ich bisher es nicht geschafft den Rest zu erneuern, da passt diese Aktion gut rein. Momentan kann ich noch alles "relativ" flüssig zocken. z.B.: TheDivision  auf Ultra in 1080p  mit 42-72FPS, wobei die CPU stark ausgelastet ist und das mit allen Kernen >95-100% und nebenbei ein Video anschauen kann man vergessen, da dann die FPS komplett zusammen brechen xD

Meine Jetzige Konfiguration:

Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D
CPU: Intel Core i7 860
CPU-Kühler: Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme
RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill 1600MHz
GPU: ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5
Festplatte: SANDISK SDSSHDII240G; Seagate ST3320833AS; Seagate ST3400820AS
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Optisches Laufwerk: LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T Weiß
Monitor: iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU; LG Flatron LCD 882LE
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z323
Kopfhörer: Philips SBC HP250
Maus: Logitech M705
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated K740

Mein Wunsch:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 67 (26 Punkte übrig)


Drücke allen den Daumen das ich gewinne


----------



## LinuXari (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. Bis vor 6 Wochen Spielte ich noch mit einer PS3. Doch nach und nach merke ich das mich die Grafik der ps3 spiele mich nicht mehr anspricht. Ein Freund von mir hat 2 Gtx 1080 G1 die richtig viel Leistung bringen. Fast 80fps in jedem spiel auf 4k! Da da sollte doch eine für 1080p locker für´n paar Jahre halten. Akutell besitze ich meine Multimedia Pc von Aldi. Natürlich habe ich mit dem PC bau schon angefangen. Derzeit habe ich ein Gehäuse von Phanteks (p400s) und ein Mainbord von MSI 
(Krait z97). Netzteil, Ram, Festpalatten sind gerade unterwegs per DHL zu mir und sollten spätestens nächste Woche bei mir da sein. Leider muss ich noch mit der CPU warten da ich $ like momentan nicht´s mehr über habe. Als CPU Kühler habe ich vor über einem Jahr eine  Raijintek Triton von meiner Freundin bekommen da ich schon seit langem plane einen pc zu bauen. Leider ist diese aber undicht! Im Testbetrieb tropft es überhalb der Bodenplatte. Und der Anbieter möchte sie nicht ersetzten da die Garantie nur 12 Monate lang ging. Leider geht es bei mir nur sehr langsam mit dem Projekt Pc voran. Deswegen würde mich der Gewinn der sachen sehr freuen! 


Die aktuelle Hardware:

Msi Krait z97 sli ( Mainbord )

Phanteks p400s ( Gehäuse )

Thermaltake 750 Watt ( Psu )  

Corsair Vengeance ddr3 16gb 2x8gb ( Ram )

Hdd 3tb und eine ssd 64gb ( Festplatten )



Meine Auswahl:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) 

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)


----------



## Stunts (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Abend oder so,
da mein PC... nunja... etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich schon gerne mal wieder ein paar neue Spiele spielen würde habe ich gedach ich versuchs einfach mal.

Das wäre die konfiguration die ich mir überlegt habe:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Und das ist meine jetzige.... (bitte nicht lachen):

Prozessor:            Core2Quad Q9550  @2,83 GHz
CPU-Lüfter:        "Boxed"
RAM:                     4-GB "NoName"
Grafikkarte:         PowerColor Ati Radeon HD 4870   1GB RAM
Gehäuse:              I-Curve+
Netzteil:               be quiet 600W

Und ja ich nutze dieses System noch (erstaunlicherweise läuft so manches neue Game sogar einigermaßen). 




Begründung für die Auswahl der Komponenten:

Grafikkarte oder Mainboard:
Ok mein Prozessor ist nicht der Hit aber meine Grafikkarte is noch schlechter und deswegen habe ich mich für die 1080 entschieden. Ein Grund wieso ich die "große" nehme ist das ich wieder für ein paar Jahre ein solides System haben möchte und nunja seien wir mal ehrlich die 1080 is schon was feines 

Ich werde dem System aber zusätzlich ein neues Board (welches bin ich mir noch net sicher) und einen I5 6600 oder ein I7 6700 gönnen damit das System auch Sinn macht. (Ich werde mir keinen "K" Prozessor holen da ich vom übertakten leider keine Ahnung habe)



Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler:

Da ich denke (und hoffe) das mein 600W be quiet Netzteil reichen wird hab ich mich für den CPU-Kühler entschieden. (Falls hier jemand bedenken wegen dem vorhandenen Netzteil hat bin ich für vorschläge und ratschläge gerne offen)


Lüfter-Set oder Gehäuse:

Ok ich muss zugeben das mir die Gehäuse von be quiet schon sehr gefallen aber mein jetziges Gehäuse is zum wegwerfen fast zu schade und auch wenn die Netzteilposition noch oben ist und es keine Staubfilter gibt war ich eigentlich immer zufrieden und deswegen habe ich mich für die Lüfter entschieden denn die sind einfach super (habe einen SilentWing in der Seitenwand verbaut)




Ich würde mich (wie jeder andere sicher auch ;D ) riesig freuen wenn ihr meiner alten liebgewonnen Mühle zu einem 2. Frühling verhelfen würdet

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## nemesis3449 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

wollte gerade wieder eine Grafikkarte kaufen um aktuelle Spiele in voller Pracht zu genießen. 
Natürlich will ich meine Chance nutzen um mein altes Gehäuse endlich wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. 
Wäre zum Abschluss des Jahres ein Highlight für mich. 

Liste der akutellen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K@4,4GHz (dank eurer Hilfe) 
Kühler:  Thermalright True Spirit 140
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G-Skill F3-14900CL9(2x4GB)
Grafikkarte: keine   (Intel HD Graphics 4000)
Netzteil: bequiet 600W (bereits 8 Jahre alt) genaue Beizeichnung?
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, SATA
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake VA8000 Big Tower
Maus: Sharkoon Drakona Black
Tastatur: Logitech (nichts besonderes)
Monitor:Acer S273HLAbmii (27 Zoll)

Meine gewählten Komponenten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Finde die Aktion total Hammer von PCGH!!!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco


----------



## ZeuS2016 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware


►▬ Aktuelles  Setup ▬◄

▪ CPU: Intel(R)_Core(TM)_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz
▪ Festplatten: 1x WD Red Pro 2TB | 1x WD Blue 2 TB | 1x Samsung EVO Pro 256 GB
▪ CD-Laufwerk: ATAPI_iHAS120
▪ Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTX 660
▪ Mainboard: Asus P8B75-M LX
▪ Ram Speicher:  16 GB
▪ Netzteil: ATX Power Supply STP-650
▪ Monitor: Asus VE278q, Asus VS278q

►▬ Mein Wunsch ▬◄


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

►▬ Abschlussworte ▬◄

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit, weil meine
Teile jetzt schon fast 3 Jahre alt sind und ihren Dienst erfüllt haben.

Ebenso wünsche ich den anderen Mitbewerbern viel Glück!

PS: Ja ich weiß mein PC könnte eine Säuberung gebrauchen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Michavilov (6. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich bin noch nicht so lang an Computerhardware interessiert, aber jetzt ist es schon zu spät, ich bin voll drin.
...Außer mit meinem System, was jetzt 7 Jahre alt ist und bis ins letzte Loch aufgerüstet ist.
Ich hatte erst vor, auf die neuen Prozessoren von AMD zu warten, da bisher nichts in meinem Budget liegt, was sich wirklich lohnen würde.
Es ist noch ein LGA 775 System mit:

MB: Biostar G31-M7 TE ver. 6.7
CPU: Intel Xeon E5450 4x  3,00 Ghz 
RAM: 2 x 2 GiB DDR2 667 Mhz von Corsair
SSD: Intenso 128 GB Sata 3
HDD: WD Green 500 GB 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro
PSU: Thermaltake TR2 S 600W
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse Weiß
Cherry MX-Board 3.0
LG 1080p60hz 24" Monitor

Die GPU ist super für meine Bedürfnisse, aber die CPU kommt langsam in die Jahre und reicht in manchen Spielen nicht mehr aus.
Features vom Mainboard wie USB 3, Sata 3 , mehr als 4 GiB DDR3/4 oder ein Soundchip, bei dem man nicht jeden gerenderten Frame oder verschobene Datei hört, wären schon lange angebracht.
Dazu kommt, dass das Gehäuse noch das originale ist und man es schlecht belüften kann: Mit offener Tür bleibt die CPU bis zu 10 Grad kühler.
Ein Headset wäre an sich mal etwas.
Die Auswahl sieht so aus:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 67 (23 Punkte übrig)

Eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, den PC von Grund auf zu erneuern.
Dann könnte ich in eine neue Skylake-CPU oder neuer umsteigen, viel früher als geplant.

Super Aktion von euch & Sponsoren, vor allem, falls es klappt 
Viele Grüße, Michael


----------



## stromberger2 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich liebe HARDWARE!
Beards4Life

Ja ich brauche dringend neue Hardware für den Rechner... :/


----------



## diablo8685 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

ich würde mich gerne bei euch mit meinem aktuellen System bewerben, welches aus folgender Konfiguration besteht:

- Gigabyte 1150 Mainboard mit Z97 Chipsatz (GA-Z97-HD3)
- Intel Core i5 4570
- 16 GB Corsair DDR3 XMS mit 1600Mhz
- Artic Cooling CPU Kühler (20€)
- Asus Strix R9 280 (3GB)
- 128 GB Samsung SSD (820er Serie)
- 1TB WD 
- 2TB WD
- Cooler Master Silencio 550
- bequiet Netzteil System Power 7 (500W)
- 2 Gehäuselüfter von Scythe (vorne:rein; hinten:raus)
- Monitor: 27" Samsung S27E390H

Aktuell sind viele Spiele noch gut in mittleren bis hohen Details spielbar, allerdings spürt man schon jetzt die Grenzen, z.B. in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Hier fehlt einfach der Grafikspeicher und etwas GPU-Rechenpower. (FHD 35-45 FPS) 

Ich lege viel wert auf Silent-Betrieb, daher habe ich mich für das Silencio Gehäuse entschieden. Allerdings habe ich dadurch ein Hitzeproblem bei der CPU, weswegen ich fast dauerhaft das Seitenfenster offen habe. (CPU Temp in Prime95 ging bis 85°, dann habe ich abgebrochen.) Da der Artic CPU Lüfter etwas überfordert ist, kommt ein neuer Kühler auf die Wunschliste. 

Ich weiß dass man beim SilentBase 800 auf der Oberseite Lüfter verbauen kann, die die warme Luft ableiten würden. Zudem hilft der Dark Rock dabei die CPU-Temperatur zu senken.

Daher sieht meine Wunschliste wie folgt aus:

*Ausgewählte Produkte*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Ich hoffe ihr zieht mich in Betracht.
Echt eine tolle Aktion!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Sw4rm (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr muss ich doch mal gewinnen. Wie Ihr gleich sehen werdet, sind ein paar Komponenten auf jeden Fall in die Jahre gekommen.

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Gehäuse: Phanteks P400s
Netzteil: Corsair CX Series 750Watt 80 PLUS Bronze
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Kühler: Xigmatek Aegir
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Black 8GB DD3 1600 9-9-9-24
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
SSD: Crucial BX100 240GB
HDD: WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

Die Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Also wenn ich gewinne muss ich noch ein bisschen Geld für einen neuen Prozessor und RAM raushauen . Aber das mache ich in diesem Fall gerne.
Viel Glück an mich und danach an alle anderen.

Gruß,
Sw4rm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klvler (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey,

ich bin ein angehender Designer und Web-Entwickler, der tagtäglich merkt, dass sein 1080p-Bildschirm ein wenig klein für die Arbeit ist 

Hier ist meine Wahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum?
Der 4k-Monitor ist ein Traum, den ich seit langem habe. Er bietet einfach den nötigen Platz für Coding und ganz wichtig die optimale Auflösung für Photoshop, Premiere, Illustrator, etc.
Dazu passend habe ich mich für eine 1070 entschieden, mit der ich keine Probleme bei den Grafikprogrammen bekommen sollte und auch einige Spielchen flüssig laufen. Leise Lüfter hört sich gut an, wo meine aktuelle Konfiguration gerade nebenher rauscht, passend dazu ebenfalls ein gutes und leises Netzteil. Das wäre echt der Traum für jeden Designer und Developer 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
RAM: 2x8 GB & 2x4 GB Corsair Professional bzw. Sport
GPU: MSI Radeon 380 4G
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray Player
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800

Vielen Dank an euch für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel und alles Gute an die Gewinner


----------



## MircoSfot (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wenn das Mainboard bei Mausbewegungen quitscht und pfeift und die Kondensatoren sich gleich alle eingeladen fühlen noch mitzmachen dann läuft hier was nicht rund. 
Mein PC läd sogar zur einer neuen Folge '' PCGH in Gefahr'' ein denn dieser ist gesundheitsschädlich! Tinitus goes Enrage!


Hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Doktor PCGH für ein paar neue PC- Komponenten! Es bedarf keiner not OP! Ich werde lieber selbst schnibbeln! Es sei denn ihr wollt wirklich Tinitus!?

Ersetzt werden muss unbedingt das Quitschpfeif- Mainboard ASRock Z68 Pro 3 mitsamt dem doch sehr alten CPU- Kühler Alpenfön Brocken.

Die Eingabegeräte kann ich leider aufgrund einer dicken Fettschicht nicht mehr erkennen....itech.. mag nicht weiter kratzen.....

Das doch noch sehr gut erhaltene PC- Gehäuse von  Cooler Master ''HAF 912'' kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen. Wäre schön wenn da mal was neues kommt.

Denke nicht, dass der iiyama mein Dell U2515H ersetzen wird, aber bestimmt mit ihm gerne zusammen abhängen möchte.

Folgende Organe...ähhm PC- Kompnenten habe ich mal auf die Spender- Warteliste gesetzt:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 67 (15 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde nun einfach im Wartezimmer mit dem Patienten abwarten und darauf hoffen, dass wir aufgerufen werden.

MfG

Mircosfot

(Bild/er komm/t/en noch)


----------



## Alfandas (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich habe meinen Pc zwar noch nicht lange, hatte aber damals den "Fehler" begangen ohne groß nachzudenken einen Pc zu kaufen. Er läuft zwar gut, ist aber auch nicht mehr auf den neuesten Standards. Da ich noch keinen eigenen Beruf besitze und damit kein eigenes einkommen, hoffe ich dass ihr mir den Gefallen machen könntet meinen Pc aufzurüsten. Ich verfolge eure Videos auf Youtube und wurde dadurch auch erst aufmerksam von der Aktion.

Im Anhang sind 5 Bilder meines Pc- Innenraums. Ich habe sie aus unterschiedlicher Entfernung und Belichtung gemacht, sodass ein optimales Gesamtbild meines Pc´s entsteht.

Meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten sind:

Grafikkarte: GTX 970
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Ram: 8,00 GB DDR 3
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K
Gehäuse: Aerocool V3X Advance Devil Red

Und was ich gern hätte wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe bei der Auswahl besonders auf die Grafikkarte und die Lüfter geachtet, denn ich besitze als Bildschirm einen BenQ XL2411 (einer meiner besseren Käufe) sodass ich hier keinen neuen brauch und auch mit dem Rest komm ich gut klar

Falls ich gewählt werden würde, würde ich ihnen meinen Pc zuschicken, da ich nicht sehr/gar keine Erfahrung im Bau von Pc´s habe.

Danke dass ihr meine Bewerbung in Erwägung zieht und euch die Zeit genommen habt sie durchzulesen.Liebe Grüße,

Alfandas


----------



## Aljoscha123 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich finde diese Aktion super, gern mehr davon. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich von der Xbox 360 auf den PC umgestiegen. Mein PC ist zwar in Ordnung, aber leider immer noch nicht das, was ich gerne hätte. 

Aktuell habe ich verbaut:

einen Intel Core I7 4790,
eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 von Asus,
ein Asus Maximus VII Ranger,
ein Corsair 600 Watt Netzteil,
16gb HyperX DDR3 RAM,
alles verbaut in einem Cooler Master Master Case Pro 5,

Bei den folgenden Teilen geht es mir vor allem um die Grafikkarte, die ich gerne aufrüsten würde, den Monitor hätte ich allerdings gerne für einen guten Freund, der so etwas gut gebrauchen kann und es wäre ein super Geschenk für seinen 18. Geburtstag im Dezember. 
Die anderen Teile waren mir, vor allem wegen des Punktelimits (was ich aber eine super Idee finde) nicht all zu wichtig. 

Die Teile, die ich mir ausgesucht habe sind demnach:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) 

be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

es wäre echt cool mal was zu gewinnen, die Grafikkarte wär super und der Monitor wäre ein tolles Geschenk. 
Wenns nichts werden sollte will ich mich trotzdem dafür bedanken, dass ihr solch coole Aktionen macht. 

Liebe Grüße,

Aljoscha


----------



## Atachon (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,

erstmal: Richtig tolle Aktion (!!!), auch wenn ich ein schlechtes Gewissen habe überhaupt teilzunehmen :/ ... aber was solls 

Mein schlechtes Gewissen kommt daher, dass ich erst vor einem knappen 3/4 Jahr meine letzten Reserven in die Hand genommen habe und meinen Rechner auf den neusten Stand gebracht habe! Ich denke viele andere würden mehr von einem solchen Upgrade haben, sind aber auch nicht bereit soviel Geld in einen Rechner zu investieren. Dazu bewogen soviel Zeit und Geld in den Rechner zu stecken hat mich mehr das Herumschrauben und Modifizieren, als nur vor dem Rechner zu sitzen und irgendwelche Spiele zu spielen. Deswegen würde ich mich auch besonders auf das neue BeQuiet Gehäuse freuen!

Mein System sieht momentan wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: ASUS X99-A
Cpu: Intel i7-5820K gekühlt durch ein WaKü-System von Alphacool
RAM: 4x 4GB Kingston Predator (2800)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Staight Power (680W)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX1070 OC (seit neustem, würde aber im Falle des Falles mit der MSI eines Kollegen getauscht --> SLI )
Monitor: ASUS VS278
SSD: Kingston Predator M.2 SSD 240 GB, SanDisk 240 GB ULTRA II
all dies steckt in einem leicht modifiziertem Fractal Define R5 (B-Ware). Bedient wird alles von etwas älterer Peripherie ... (Medusa NX, Razer Lycosa, ...)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein "Upgrade" freuen und hätte auch sehr viel Spaß den Umbau zu dokumentieren. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen den Umbau via Videodokumentation aufzuzeichnen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und nochmal Danke für solch tolle Aktionen!

Viele Grüße
Thomas Blindert


----------



## Nuldoxxer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich auch mal glück habe

hier meine List:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

ich habe viel wert auf das equipment gelegt weil ich aus ehrfahrung spreche das die günstigeren preisregionen nicht sehr gut sind


----------



## BladerzZZ (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

hier mal meine Bewerbung zum Gewinnspiel wäre toll falls ich gewinnen würde, da es das letzte Mal nicht geklappt hat  

Hier mal mein aktueller Rechner:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790K 
Mainboard: MSI Z87 MPower 
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill F3-2400C10D 4x4GB 
Festplatte(n): HDD: Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1TB //SSD: SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 970 Phantom 
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M 
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hab hier den größten Augenmerk auf die Grafikkarte gelegt, da meine GTX970 langsam zu langsam ist für meinen 4k Monitor und ich deswegen die meisten Punkte auf die GTX1080 gelegt habe.

PS: Bei den Bildern ist noch mein altes Gehäuse verbaut aber die Innereien sind die selben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Daniel


----------



## Irrsus (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein aktuelles Setup ist leider nicht mehr ganz zufriedenstellend und ich würde es großartig finden "gepimpt" zu werden.
Ein 144 HZ Monitor wäre zu meinem aktuellem ultrawide natürlich nochmal ein riesen Sprung.
Setup aktuell ist:
i5-2500k
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
16GB DDR3 RAM
MSI GTX 970 4G
beQuiet 750w 80+
Monitor(e): LG 29 zoll Ultrawide, Asus 27 zoll Full HD

Meine Wahl der Teile würde auf diese hier fallen (dieses Gehäuse ist der Hammer, schon lange von am Schwärmen):
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mfg


----------



## tanjo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde eure Aktionen wirklich super und möchte natürlich auch daran teilnehmen.

Zurzeit besitze ich folgenden PC:
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77i
CPU: Intel i5 3570
Kühler: Macho Rev. A
Netztel: Be Quiet Straight Power 8 500W
Ram: 16 GB DDR 3
Grafik: EVGA GTX 1080
Monitor: Dell 2412M


Ich habe gerade erst viel Geld in die Hand genommen und meine alte Grafikkarte gegen die 1080 ersetzt, da die Alte einfach viel zu warm geworden ist und die CPU unnötig aufgehitzt hat. Zudem würde ich gerne auf 4K Gaming umsteigen.
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist eine passende Grundlage, um die CPU aufzurüsten, da ich in einigen Spieln bereits ins CPU-Limit laufe.
Darüberhinaus fehlt mir in meinem Mini-ITX System ein weiterer PCI-Express Steckplatz für eine ordentliche Soundkarte.
Die Tastatur von Roccat wäre super um auch bequem von Bett aus am Fernseher zocken zu können.

Hier meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Erro_Coder (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

Diese aktion ist richtig geil meiner meinug macht bitte jedes jahr so!

Aktuelle Hardware: 

 Gehäuse: Chief, Dragon, DX-01SL-D-U , Mediumtower
Board:BIOSTAR  TA970 Plus  AMD
Prozessor	: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor, 4000 MHz
Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 
RAM: 10 GB 
Grafik:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti	4GB DDR 5
Laufwerk:LG Sata nur CD keine Blueray
SSD: intenso 128 GB
HDD: 1X seagate 250 GB Hdd 
              2X toshiba 150 GB Hdd 
NT: POWER prophecy 2 750W 80 Plus Bronze
BS: Win 10 Pro 64 (hdd) + Win 7 Home 64 (SSD)
Monitor: LG Electronics 25UB55-B schwarz 2560x1080 60 Hrz
Tastatur + Maus : RAPOO wirles
Mousepad: Aldi unter matte (für 2 euro )
Controller: Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller 
Hedset: Turtle Beach Recon 320 (auf der liferung warte ich noch)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
´´Upgrade´´


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)                                                                                                           Brauche um die neunen Spiele zu spilen.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)                                                                                                                    Brauche weil noch besser kühlung (40C  zu 30C)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)                                                          besser luft strömung!

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)                                                                                          die tastertur brauceh ich weil ich nur mit alten tastertur nucht zum zocken nutzen kann

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)                                                                                                      2 Monitor oder 2 pc 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


bitte die teile zu mir schiken 
Danke

LG  R.G oder Erro_Coder


----------



## Mace_Horny (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Howdy liebes PCGH - Team 

folgendes Anliegen:

ich hab zwar vor kurzem selbst einen PC zusammengebaut, allerdings mit einer gebrauchten Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream, diese funktionierte leider nach 3 Wochen normaler Benutzung nicht mehr. 
Der Support sagte, da ich die Grafikkarte gebraucht von jemand anderem gekauft habe verfällt die Garantie... schöne Schose  

Jetzt sitze ich hier auf einer kaputte Grafikkarte rum, und muss mit meiner Integrierten Grafikkarte spielen, was auf Dauer aber nicht wirklich prickelnd ist. 

So please PCGH - Team ... PIMP MY PERSONAL COMPUTER !

Liste der aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K@ 4,6 Ghz 
Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream R.I.P ( -> keine !!!
Netzteil: Corsair RM850x Vollmodular
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500Gb
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy M
Maus: Steelseries Kana
Tastatur: Corsair K70 Mechanical Keyboard 
Monitor: BenQ 2420T mit fettem kratzer im Display drin ... 
Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2
Beleuchtung: Hab ich selber aus LED stripes gebaut, und den Strom direkt aus dem Netzteil abgegriffen.

Nun zu der Auswahl :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G4M3PL4YER (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,
erstmal immer eine Geile Aktion die da macht!!
Die Hardware hab ich aus folgenden Gründen ausgesucht. Zum einen wegen meiner Grafikkarte die in Spielen wie The Witcher oder GTA 5 schon des öftern am Speicherlimit ist mit Ultra Settings und mein Monitor nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist habe ich meinen Fokus auf den Monitor und die Grafikkarte gelegt. Des weitern auch auf ein Leistungsstarkes und Energieeffizientes Netzteil da ich in Zukunft auf eine neue Plattform updaten möchte und eventuell noch eine zweite 1070 das System dann erweitern soll. Die Lüfter weil ich kein neues Gehäuse brauche und ich noch Punkte hatte. 


Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i5 3570K
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 970
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H
RAM: 2x4 GiB DDR3 1600 Kingston
SSD 1: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 
SSD 2: Intel 60 GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600
Monitor: Asus 24" Full HD

Die ausgewählte Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Meilosepi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 380 Strix DirectCU II 2G
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Bundels: RAZER Blackwidow ultimate (2014) + DeathAdder (2013) + ROCCAT Taito
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Monitor: Asus VG278HE
CPU: AMD FX-8320
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
RAM: 2*4G DDR3 1333 CL9 Geil
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530w 
Soundanlage: Technics Su-V8X + MB Quart QL 20C
Sonstiges: Xbox 360 USB Controller + Logitech G35 +Seagate 1000G HDD + Windows 7+10

Hey,
ich würde mich Mega freuen wenn das klappen würde. Ich habe diese Komponenten Ausgesucht, weil meine R9 380 zum Beispielt hat mit seine 2G RAM einfach zu wenig Leistung, dann das Gehäuse, weil mein Fractal Desing einiges Schon durch gemacht hat und Optisch nicht mehr so viel her macht und dann noch den Monitor weil ich schon einen 144hz Monitor habe und ich gerne noch eine 2. hätte, bei den Bundels und den Kühler habe ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken zu gemacht, aber wäre trotzdem schön wenn diese Sachen auch erneuert würden. Ich fände es schön wenn PCGH den PC zusammenbaut/aufrüstet, weil ich gerne vergleichen würde, was richtige Profis anders machen, als so ein Junger Bursche wie ich, der sich alles selber beigebracht hat, auch wenn ich in der Lage dazu wäre es selber zu machen. Naja mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marcel Tewes


----------



## Cultivator1988 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin der Culti und ein Freund hat mich netterweise auf diese tolle Aktion aufmerksam gemacht. Ich bin Student und habe meinen geliebten Rechenknecht vor etlichen Jahren während meiner Schulzeit durch Ferienjobs finanziert und viele Jahre hat mir der Gerät prima Dienste erwiesen. Da meine Finanzen nun während meinem Studium nicht so viel hergeben, konnte ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aufrüsten. Schlimmer noch; meine geliebte Grafikkarte (5870 Vapor-X  1GB) hat inzwischen den Geist aufgegeben und musste gegen ein schwächeres Modell (die alte meines Bruders) ausgetauscht werden. 

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Asus P6TSE Mainboard
I7 920 CPU 
ATI H5850 2GB Grafikkarte
6x2GB G.Skill DDR3 (werden nur 8GB erkannt warum auch immer)
2x 500GB HDD
600W Netzteil
1xGoofy der alle Krabbeltiere bekämpft 

Da ich unfassbar heiß auf Star Citizen bin, meine Hardware in der Alpha aber leider nur einstellige FPS bis Standbilder, selbst auf niedrigster Einstellung und 1280xirgendwas, liefert, habe ich es fürs erste aufgegeben das Spiel zu starten ;D . Hatte schon eine Organisation gegründet und meine Freunde dazu überredet sich das Spiel zu besorgen und kann nun als Einziger nicht mitspielen... wie deprimierend hehe  

Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da es nur ein Mainboard und keine CPU zur Auswahl gibt, habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden, weil ich mir erstens keine neue CPU leisten könnte und weil ich glaube, dass mein alter I7 920 übertaktet noch reichen würde für meine Ansprüche. Glaube die 5850 ist da der Flaschenhals der mir das Star Citizen daddeln so zur Farce macht. Und eine  solch tolle Grafikkarte will natürlich nicht mit einem 19" Monitor gelangweilt bzw. mit einem alten Netzteil unterversorgt werden. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre auch eine tolle Sache. Durch den regelmäßigen Transport ins Studentenwohnheim hat es schon sehr gelitten. So sind z.B. die Füße abgebrochen und ich habe mir schon dadurch einen Venylfüßboden zerkratzt ;D

So das wars von meiner Seite, danke für die Aktion und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer!

Zum Schluss natürlich noch ein Bild von meinem Knecht

Beste Grüße


----------



## Schoppepetzer (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

wie die Anderen auch muss ich euch für diese Aktion ein Lob aussprechen. Mal ein etwas anderes Gewinnspiel.
Zuerst mal zu meinem Aktuell PC:

CPU: Core i5 4670k auf 4Ghz
Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
GraKa: iGPU Intel HD 4600 (bis letzten Monat 7970 GHZ Edition)
Mainboard: Asrock Z97 ITX/ac
Ram: 16Gb Crucial Balistix Sport
Netzteil: beQuiet PurePower 350W
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 250D
SSD: 2*256Gb Crucial
Monitor: LG 29UM58

Nun zu meiner Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120)  (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die GraKa möchte ich wie man sieht sowieso Aufrüsten und da passt die 1070 super. Da ich mit der alten Graka auch mein Großes NT abgegeben haben (DarkPower 10) würde ein größeres sowie so benötigt werden.

Die Lüfter sind eine nette Dreingabe und könnten die vorhandenen ersetzen.

Ein neuer Monitor ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig aber 4k reizt doch schon etwas.
Da ich aktuell auch gerne auf der Couch Spiele wäre natürlich die Sova das optimale Spielzeug.

MfG


----------



## Joergi99 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC
Prozessor Intel 6850K  
Mainboard Asus X99 Strix  
Arbeitsspeicher Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000MHz  
Festplatte(n) Samsung 850 EVO 500GB  
Grafikkarte nvidia 630 1GB passiv (780 TI defekt  )   
Netzteil Corsair HX1200i  
Gehäuse Corsair 750d Airflow  
Betriebssystem Windows 10 Pro x64


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


Begründung:
Da meine Grafikkarte dringend ein Upgrade nötig hat (630 Office Karte  ), habe ich mich hier für eine MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G entschieden. Ich denke, dass diese mir in Spielen einen ordentlichen Schub verpassen wird und die Grafikkarte besser zu meinen System passen würde.

Mit der Neuen Grafikkarte und den restlichen punkten spare ich auf einen 4K Monitor (iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1).

Da ich noch nie ein eine hochwertigen Peripherie hatte pass das ROCCAT Bundel perfekt und die Lüfter sicher auch eine verwendung finde.

Das System ist der Zeit in verwendung Beruflich bitte ich sie die Teile mir zuzusenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörgi


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey coole Aktion! 

Ich würde gerne damit aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Momentan verbaut ist:

Mainboard: Asus Ramapage 2 Extreme
CPU: Xeon X5650
Ram: 24GB DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: GTX 780Ti
Netzteil: BQ Dark Power Pro 10 650W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB
SSD2: SanDisk Ultra II 960GB
Monitor: ist ein Korea Import der langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt 
Gehäuse: Pahnteks Enthoo Luxe

Ich habe die Komponenten ausgewählt weil meine Grafikkarte in WQHD immer öfter limitiert, der auf 4,4GHZ übertaktete Xeon mit seinen 6 Kernen macht, obwohl bereits 7 Jahre alt, einen super Job. Daher benötige ich eine potente Grafikkarte. Wie auf meinem Bild ersichtlich ist das System Wassergekühlt. Den CPU Kühler würde ich gerne haben, weil ich häufig an meinem PC bastel und dabei jedes mal mit dem Wasserkühler rumzuhantieren sehr sehr umständlich ist. Die Lüfter finden ein zu Hause auf meinem 420er Radiator, dessen Lüfter mitlerweile 5 Jahre alt sind und ordentlich im Lager schleifen. Der Monitor wäre Klasse um meinen Koreaimport abzulösen, dieser produziert immer häufiger Bildfehler und wird wohl bald kaputt gehen. Das Roccat Set wäre ein super Bereicherung, denn meine 20! Jahre alte Tastatur ist echt nichtmehr schön anzusehen. Und meine Kone XTD ist mitlerweile richtig abgegriffen. 

Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und kann die Komponenten gewinnen. Einbauen kann ich diese alleine und so meinen PC verbessern und optisch nach meinen Wünschen anpassen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Spieler22


----------



## Miiaaauuuu1406 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team.
Vielen Dank für die super Aktion. Ich möchte an der Aktion Teilnehmen, da ich gerne an meinem PC rumm schraube er aber unerträglich laut und lahm und heiß ist. Der Prozessor ist zwar gut der Kühler aber nicht zum Overclocking geeignet. Mein Bildschirm ist zwar gar nicht so klein aber sie Auflösung ist furchtbar 480p. Mein PC wird viel zu heis da einer meiner Lüfter ganz kaputt ist. Und die Grafikkarte, eine EVGA 650(Mini) ist defekt (Daher Intel Integrated Graphics). Dazu ist meine Tastatur ziemlich im Eimer. Alles in allem war es früher mal ein guter Rechner heute ist er es nicht mehr. Einzig Motherboard Prozessor Netzteil und  Gehäuse sind noch super.Mit Silent Wings von Be Quiet wäre er auch nicht mehr so laut 56DB 45CM Abstand (Laut Handy App)Und mit dem Set von ROCCAT könnte ich endlich wieder spielen ohne Angst zu haben, dass die Tastatur auseinander fällt.

Mein System 
Intel I5 4570(Dank Mainboard übertaktbar)
G.Skill DDR3 Ram 16GB
Asus H87 Pro
EVGA NVIDIA 650(Mini)(Defekt)R.I.P 24.10.2016(Daher Intel Integrated Graphics)
Enermax Hoplite 
Enermax Gold 650 Watt
3,99€ Ikea USB Lampe (Als Innenbeleuchtung)
WD Blue 1TB
Blue Ray Laufwerk 
Alter LG 24 Zoll 480p



Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MizuQ (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na dann Probiere ich das doch auch gleich einmal aus  super Aktion!

Derzeit verbaut sind:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700k
Mainboard: Asus Z170
Grafikkarte: ^ZOTAC gtx 1070 Extreme Edition
RAM: 16gb ddr4 3200 Corsair
CPU Kühler: Alpenfön OLYMP
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 500GB
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair RM 550x
Tastatur: Corsair K70
Maus: Logitech G502
Gehäuse: Corsair 500 R
Monitor:  Dell 24 Zoll


Da ich meiner CPU etwas Feuer unter dem hintern machen möchte, und mein Gehäuse schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist sieht meine Wunschliste wie folgt aus: 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Viele Grüße und viel Glück euch allen!!


----------



## Saasgesicht (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell:
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost
CPU: Intel i5 2500K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LX
Maus & Tastatur: Logitech G400/Logitech MX518 & Cherry MX-Board 3.0 Blue Switches
Gehäuse: Aerocool X-Warrior
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED-Edition Blau 120 mm
Laufwerk: Blu-ray-Laufwerk von Plextor
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D1
Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R
RAM: 8 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333
SSD: Crucial M4 64 GB
HDD: Western Digital Green 1 TB
Monitor: Asus VS248H


Hey, echt eine tolle, großzügige Aktion von euch!  Sehr individuell vor allem, da man ja nicht einen ganzen PC gewinnt, sondern eine Aufrüstung des eigenen.
Anbei noch einige Bilder meiner aktuellen Konfiguration; bitte seht mir nach, dass er doch recht verstaubt ist, sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen, wird er bevor ich ihn euch schicke natürlich entstaubt 
Danke und liebe Grüße
Rene


----------



## Gast20161007 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kann man Beiträge in diesem Forum löschen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Cmd_Conne (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich wünsche mir:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

für meinen leicht betagten Rechner, bestehend aus:
Intel Core i5 3350P
auf 
Asrock B75 Pro 3 M (Micro ATX)
mit 
8GB DDR3 von Crucial
Gainward GTX 750 ti GS
Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 GB & 500 GB HDD von Toshiba
Superflower-Netzteil 80+ Gold

Wie man sieht ist die Verkabelung eine Zumutung, als ich das Netzteil kaufte, hatte ich noch genug Platz im Midi-Tower, um auf ein Kabelmanagement zu verzichten. 
Nach dem Umzug in das Micro-ATX Gehäuse wurde es dann etwas eng. 

Also BITTE BITTE, MIT ZUCKER OBEN DRAUF
nehmt mich!


----------



## maxzPCGH (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:

     Intel Core i5 4670K | 3,40 GHz 

     GT 220

     8 GB Kingston DDR3 | 1600 MHz 

     MSI Z87 - G45 Gaming 

     Seagate ST2000DL003 2 TB 

     Be quiet! Pure Power CM L8-CM-630W 

     EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 

     LG DVD Brenner 

     Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl 

     ASUS VG248QE

     Logitech G502 Proteus Core

     Logitech G910

     Headset kaputt. Aber ein Steelseries Siberia V2 white


Hey PCGH Team,
wirklich coole Aktion und auch schön, dass es 4 Gewinner gibt und so mehr Leute die Chance haben -an dieser Stelle viel Glück an ALLE !- .
Es mag jetzt erstmal so scheinen, als ob ich einen recht guten PC hätte und ich liebe meinen PC auch, aber ich bin gerade mit der Schule fertig, habe keinen Job und so langsam gibt alles den Geist auf (die berüchtigten "nach ablauf der Garantie" 3 Fehler).
Und wenn dann plötzlich wirklich viel kaputt geht ist das ohne Budget echt schwer.
Meine alte GTX770 ist mir vor kurzem abgeraucht, deswegen die GT220, mit der alles eine Qual ist.
Der Bildschirm flackert auch schon bedenklich.
Die Eingabegeräte, würde ich meinem Freund geben der sie dringend nötig hat, da meine noch gut sind.
Lüfter sind natürlich nie schlecht und besonders bequiet! kann man ja auch immer gebrauchen.

Ich würde mich also wirklich freuen, wenn ich bei eurem Gewinnspiel etwas abstauben würde, da die Komponenten wirklich gut zu dem Rest von mir passen würden.
Also viel Glück euch allen (und natürlich mir selbst auch )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## momsi91 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

erstmal: Das ist wirklich ne tolle Aktion, finde ich super 

Ich würde mich über die Komponenten wirklich sehr freuen. Im moment habe ich ein relativ altes System. Zwar war zwischendurch mal ein Update geplant, leider hat das jedoch aus finanziellen Gründen nicht geklappt. Und leider wirds jetzt beim zocken langsam immer ruckeliger 

Also helft mir, damit ich Dishonored 2 richtig genießen kann 

Mein aktuelles System ist:

Mainboard: Asus P8Z77
CPU: Intel i5 3570
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7870
RAM: 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1333
PSU: Cougar A450
Spiecher: 1x 500GB Samsung HDD 1x 500GB Samsung SSD
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Minotor: LG Flatron IPS235P 

Und die ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hello again "Pimp my PC",


und hallo PCGH - Team! .
Wie einige hier, habe ich auch letztes Jahr mitgemacht, doch habe nicht "gewonnen", also nehme ich mir heute erneut die Chance und hoffe natürlich, wie jeder andere hier, euer Interesse zu wecken.
Freilich habe ich nicht den schlechtesten PC, aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Pimp my PC", oder? 
Ich denke, die Aktion ist dazu da, um etwas schwachen PCs neues Leben einzuhauchen, aber wieso sollten nicht auch Teilnehmer gewinnen können, die einen etwas stärkeren PC haben?

Mein System besteht aus:
CPU: i7 6700K 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 16GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
MoBo: ASRock Extreme 4 Z170
Kühler: EKL Olymp
Gehäuse: fractal Define S
PSU: beQuiet! 600W E10 CM

Zuallerst würde ich gerne mein Gehäuse bemängeln. Es ist zwar relativ schön und geräumig, obwohl die Vorderseite aus Plastik ist, aber leider hat mich das Seitenfenster sehr enttäuscht. Überall Kratzer die das Gesamtbild dermaßen trüben, obwohl man es mit feinen staubfreien Tüchern abwischt.. egal was man tut, rückgängig kann man das leider nicht mehr machen. Desweiteren ist auch mein Seitenteil verbogen und das andere ist Opfer von sprödem Lack geworden. Dabei ist mir die schwarze Farbe des Seitenteils einfach abgeplatzt, ohne jegliches Zutun meinerseits.
Nun komme ich zum CPU Kühler - dieser ist zwar gut und kühlt recht anständig, leise ist er aber nicht gerade, aufgrund der Vibrationen der EKL Lüfter. Diese neigen bei mir leider zum schnellen vibrieren und stören somit den ganzen Sinn eines dicken CPU Kühlers - die Lautheit.
Das wäre es auch erstmal mit den Negativen Sachen. Meine Wunschkonfigurationen sind diese:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die 1070 würde meine erste 1070 perfekt ergänzen und mir genug Leistung für die nächsten Jahrzente geben.
Der CPU Kühler sieht einfach super aus und ich bin mir mehr als sicher, dass die mitgelieferten Lüfter mehr als gut sind und auch keine weiteren Nebengeräusche erzeugen würden. Das Gehäuse wäre das beste, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wobei Orange meine absolute Lieblingsfarbe ist und mir optisch einfach sehr gefällt. Die technischen Spezifikationen sind auch sehr gut und daher steht außer Frage, dass es demnächst dieses Gehäuse werden soll. So könnte ich dann auch mein teildefektes Define S entsorgen oder guten Willens bspw weiterverschenken, falls es noch jemand möchte.
Apropos Monitor.. da wäre noch was. Mein jetziger Monitor ist schon relativ pixelig, was Spiele betrifft. Das rührt bestimmt daher, dass es einer ist, der 27" groß ist und nur in Full HD auflöst.. gepaart mit einem Sitzabstand von 30cm macht das keine gute Figur und ist mehr schlecht als recht.

Natürlich wünsche ich ebenso allen Teilnehmern hier fröhliches Mitfiebern und möge die Hardware mit euch sein .

(Bild folgt)


----------



## Hotteklaus (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring werfen:

Mein System zählt bestimmt zu den betagtesten hier, ist aber noch kein Altmetall…
Als Basis nutze ich ein n-force 780i SLI von XFX (Sockel 775), welches einen Sockelmod ertragen mußte, um einen Xeon X5460 (Sockel 771) aufnehmen zu können. Den Prozzi ist schön Plan geschliffen und läuft auf fröhlichen 4x3,98 GHz statt auf 4x3,16, dafür mußte natürlich auch die Spannung ans obere Ende der zulässigen Parameter verschoben werden  .Damit ihm nicht der IHS wegfliegt, wird er von nem Phobya-Kühler im Zaum gehalten (82°C bei Volllast mittels prime). Zur Seite stehen ihm 4x1GB A-Data Vitesta (DDR2-800), die schnell zu DDR2-1000 erklärt und mit strafferen Timings versehen wurden. Als Graka dient ein ehemaliger Gigant, eine 8800GTX, deren aktuelle Taktraten teilweise die der Ultra übersteigen. Damit auch dieser kleine Hitzkopf keine Anlassfarben bekommt, wird die Karte mit einem Zalmann Wasserkühler auf sportlichen 54°C gehalten (Volllast). Bis vor kurzem waren es noch 2 Karten, aber einer sind wohl die Taktraten zu Kopf gestiegen… Als Wärmetauscher kommen derzeit ein innovatec 2x120 und ein Alphacool 1x120 slim zum Einsatz. Unter Druck gesetzt wird der Kreislauf von einer innovatec HPPS, welche beim standard-Takt betrieben wird. Versorgt wird das ganze aus einem Xilence 1000W Netzteil, da ich zeitweise auch mal ne Tripple- SLI Configuration aus 8800GTXén aufgebaut hatte. Diese hab ich allerdings aufgrund des geringen Leistungszuwachses wieder verworfen.
Als Heimat dient dem Ganzen ein Raidmax Smilodon, welches für die Kühlung modifiziert wurde (Festplatten-Käfig + Aufnahmen raus -> Pumpe, AGB und Dämmmatte[Förderbandgummi eignet sich ganz gut] rein, Laufwerksblenden raus -> Lüfter mit selbstgebastelter Halterung rein, Scheibe vom Seitenteil wurde durch Eigenbau ersetzt, um den 2x120er Radiator aufnehmen zu können).
Als Speicher dienen derzeit 2 HDD´s deren beste Tage bereits zurückliegen, mit 1x320GB und 1x1TB)
Mein Monitor ist schon vor ner Weile Abgeraucht, deshalb muss nun der Fernseher herhalten…
Eine etwas abgenutzte G15 Tastatur (die mit dem Klapp-Display) ziert meinen Schreibtisch. Leider hat meine G5 Laser Maus nen Wackelkontakt am Kabel, den ich noch nicht ausfindig machen konnte, evtl ists auch der Stecker in der Maus…

Kurzform:
Board:		XFX n-force 980i SLI
Prozzi:		Xeon X5460 (4x3,98GHz)
Speicher:	4x1GB Adata Vitesta (DDR2-1000 [ehemals 800])
Graka:		8800GTX (bis vor kurzem 2x)
Case:		Raidmax Smilodon
Kühler:		Phobya CPU Block, Zalman (Graka),
Pumpe:		innovatec HPPS
Radi´s:		1x innovatec 2x120 + 1x alphacool 1x120 slim
Netzteil:	Xilence 1000W

Kurzum ein TOP-System (vor 10 Jahren XD)

Zu meiner Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Eigentlich bräucht ich noch mehr XD aber man will ja nicht gierig erscheinen…

Zu den Bildern:

Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den Gehäuse-Umbau, das 3. meinen abgeschliffenen Xeon, 4&5 sind Wärmebild-Aufnahmen von meinem Knecht kurz nach Umbau und Feinabstimmung, das 6.&7. Zeigt den fertigen Rechner in Seitenansicht.

So please PCGH pimp my Rechenknecht... 

Kleines Update zu meinem Post:
gegen Jahresende  übernehme ich von nem Kollegen ein Asus VII Hero mit nem i7 4790K und 16GB Speicher. Also optimale Grundlage für meine Auswahl...


----------



## Clay2008 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, da ich schon über eine Custom-Wasserkühlung für meine CPU verfüge, habe ich auch nur den kleinen CPU-Kühler ausgewählt. Was ich für meinen PC benötige ist einfach mehr GPU-Power! Mit meiner aktuellen R9 390 muss ich einfach immer ein paar Grafikeinstellungen zurückschrauben, absolut volle Bildqualität geht einfach nicht. Und 60 fps erreiche ich nie, immer zwischen 35 und 50 fps. Und da ich momentan noch per Downsampling (WQHD) auf einem 1080p Monitor von Samsung (ein günstiges 200 € Teil) spiele, käme natürlich auch der neue Monitor ganz recht. Endlich mal spielen, ohne andauernd das Bild einzustellen, wenn man in dunklere Regionen wechselt.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X UD3H
CPU: I5 4690K
GPU: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
8 GB RAM Hyper X 1866
Gehäuse: Define S
Netzteil: BeQuiet  PurePower L8-CM 530W
Monitor: Samsung S27D390

Danke für die tolle Aktion und viel Spaß beim Auslosen der Gewinner.


----------



## lokfan1978 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU Intel Xeon E3 1220 v3
Mainboard Asus Z87M-Plus
Ram 2x4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 
Grafikkarte Palit GTX 670
Netzteil Tagan 500 Watt
Kühlung Cooler Master Seidon 120V
Gehäuse Cooltek C3
Monitor Acer 23Zoll Full HD
Peripherie Speedlink Fortus Maus und Trust GXT18 Tastatur

Tolle Aktion von Euch, weiter so. 
Ich habe die folgenden Komponenten ausgewählt, weil 1. meine Grafikkarte doch recht laut und heiß bei Games wird, 2. meine Tastatur bald auseinander fällt, 3. habe ich Angst das mir mein Netzteil um die Ohren fliegt (10 Jahre alt), 4. mein Gehäuse viel zu klein ist und 5. mein Monitor auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Apology11 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich möchte mich hier auch für die Aktion bewerben.
Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe ein System mit eien i7 2600k, welches mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Das Gehäuse, die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil habe ich jedoch erst dieses Jahr aufgerüstet.
Daher sind die gewählten Komponenten am interessantesten für mich.
Die Komponenten würde ich auch gerne selbst verbauen. 
Bilder vom momentanten System folgen, sobald ich zu Hause bin.

Vielen Dank für die super Aktion.


----------



## Barak90 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeit verbaut:
Mainboard: Msi Z97 Gaming 5
Cpu: Intel i7 4790k
Cpu kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nirtro
Ram: 16 GB Crucial Ballstix Sport DDR3-1600
HDD: 2000GB Seagate St20000DM001
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Netzteil: 550 Watt be quiet Dark Power Pro 11
Gehäuse: Be quiet Silent Base 800 mit Sichtfenster

Wunschkomponeten fürs aufrüsten :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne mein Pc aufrüstung denn zuviel Leistung geht nicht^^,
Außerdem würde ich gerne auf einen 1440p Monitor umsteigen und bin schon auf der suche nach einen aber Geschenkt bekommen ist natürlich besser. Zusätzlich wäre eiene bessere Grafikkarte auch ganz nett.

Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und kann die Komponenten gewinnen. Einbauen würdeich die Komponenten alleine da ich mir das rumgeschike des Pc´s gerne ersparen möchte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennis Barak


----------



## caebie (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System
Mainboard MSI Krait Gaming R6 Siege 
CPU I5 6600K
Grafikkarte GTX 1060
Fractal EdisonM 450 W wird aber durch ein Coller Master 800W die tage ersetzt
2x 4 gb G.Skill DDR 4 2133 mhz 
2x 16 GB noname ddr4 2400Mhz
AIO Coller Master Nepton  240M
120 GB SSD San Disk
1 TB Western Digital HDD 

Wieso ich es so gewählt habe ist einfach  mein Monitor ist Schrott  
Tastatur ist eine billige sowie auch die Maus die 1€ gekostet hatt und die lüfter sollen ins System eingearbeitet werden will meine aktuellen mir zulaut sind


----------



## Giebner (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi 

erstmal muss ich sagen, dass es eine echt Klasse Aktion von euch ist. Ich drück allen Mitbewerbern die Daumen mal sehen wer die vier Glücklichen sind 
Da meine Grafikkarte langsam den Geist aufgibt würde ich mich tierisch freuen.

Meine gepimpten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 660 (Leider mit einem kaputten Kugellager am Lüfter :/ ) 
RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28
Netzteil: beQuit 700W (6 Jahre alt)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Festplatten: HDD 3TB, 128GB SSD, 256GB SSD



Beste Grüße an Alle!


----------



## N7-Shadow (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU Intel I4770k
Mainboard MSI Z87 Mpower
Ram 2x8GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX
Grafikkarte MSI 980
Netzteil be quiet 680W
Kühlungbe quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse Cooler Master Storm Stryker
Monitor Asus 24'' VG248QE FHD



Ich habe die folgenden Komponenten ausgewählt weil ich auf 4k Gaming umsteigen will mir jedoch dazu die passende Grafikkarte fehlt damit es auch flüssig läuft und natürlich der Monitor. 
Die  Komponenten  würde ich acuh selber einbauen das spart mir Zeit fürs abbauen und Sicher und euch natürlich auch auch wenn ihr es sicher gerne macht  


Wünsche allen viel Glück 

Vielen dank und echt coole Aktion mal wieder


----------



## Zerosix-06 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

und der nächste im Bunde versucht sein Glück, erst mal danke für die geniale Aktion, hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem Aufrüstrechner zu spielen und die für mich optimale Kombination herauszufinden.
Noch mehr Spaß würde es wohl nur machen die Komponenten dann in der Hand zu halten und selbst in das neue Gehäuse einzubauen 
natürlich mit Dokumentation in Form von Fotos

Momentan verbaut
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon HD 7950 DC2T V2, 3GB 
CPU: i7-950 - Boxed Kühler
RAM: Mushkin 3*4GB DDR3-1333
MainBoard: Asus P6T SE X58
Netzteil: 600 Watt Super Flower Golden Green Modular
Gehäuse: NoName
Tastatur/Maus: Logitech G15 / Logitech Performance MX
Monitor: Acer S240HLBID 24"
Laufwerke: Samsung SSD 850Evo 250GB, OCZ Vertex2 120GB, WD 1TB-HDD, LG DVD-Brenner


Pimp my PC Konfiguration
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Gründe / Augenmerk:
Da bei meiner aktuellen Konfiguration Grafik + CPU schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen sind musste ich mich entscheiden... Grafikkarte oder Mainboard: Die Entscheidung viel auf die MSI GTX 1070, da ich bezüglich der CPU sehr gespannt auf die ZEN Architektur bin und eben auf diese warten möchte mit dem CPU update.
Die 1080 wäre zwar sehr interessant, jedoch durch andere wichtige Updates eben "Out of Budget".
Als passendes Anzeigegerät für die GTX1070 den QHD Monitor um den alten Acer 24" in Rente zu schicken.

CPU Kühler: Hier wäre schon länger ein update nötig, da der Box Kühler vor allem im Sommer im Dachgeschoss recht laut und warm wird. Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 wäre nicht nur dieses Problem beseitigt sondern der Kühler wäre auch für ein zukünftiges CPU-Update sehr gut gerüstet.

Dazu dann noch das 1. Roccat Bundle und ein neues Gehäuse (Pro 900) und das PC-Pimpen wäre vollendet

Danke für die Aktion

Zerosix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nabend erstmal,

ich finde es wirklich Klasse, dass Ihr so ein geiles Gewinnspiel anbietet! Es ist was anderes und zudem sehr Interessant, da man die Komponenten ja selbst aussuchen kann. Man ist wirklich genau am abwägen was man nun reinpackt und was nicht, denn alle Sachen sind eine Überlegung Wert. Nun, nach reichlichem hin und her habe ich mich nun entschieden..hoffe ich 

Da ich momentan am Umbauen bin und der PC vom Wohnzimmer in sein Eigenes Zimmer wandert (Samt Rennsitz und Lenkrad) brauche ich natürlich erstmal einen Bildschirm. Denn ohne spielt es sich nicht gut  Deswegen hatte der Monitor Priorität Nr.1.. Außerdem bräuchte ich dringend ein neues Netzteil, da das jetzige doch schon Arg in die Jahre gekommen ist..Die weiteren Sachen nehme ich gerne mit, da sie ein nettes Feature sind und mein System sinnvoll ergänzen.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
CPU: Intel i5-3570K 
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake HR-02 Macho
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 8GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
PSU: Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 530W CM
SSD: Samsung 830series 128GB & Samsung 850 EVO 512 GB
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro

Und nun zu den auserwählten Bauteilen, war wirklich schwierig sich zu entscheiden..

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viomedium (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH- Team,

Klasse Aktion muss ich sagen! Bei vielen Systemen hier sei den Leuten das Upgrade definitiv gegönnt, doch wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt oder?

Erstmal mein Aufrüstpfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:

Motherboard: MSI Z77A G43  (kostenlos von einem Freund bekommen, da Pins verbogen waren. Hab es mit viel Liebe und ruhiger Hand wieder hinbekommen !)
CPU: Intel I5 3570K  @ 4,5 GHZ
CPU-Kühler : Noctua NH U14S
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 2000 MHz GSkill RipJaws
GPU : Asus DirectCU2 Top r9 280x mit 1153 MHz getaktet
Netzteil : Corsair RM 750
HDD: Seagate 2Tb
SSD: Kingston Hyper x 3k 120 Gb + Samsung 850 evo 250 GB
Gehäuse : Fractal Define R4  ( Nach wie vor mein Lieblingsgehäuse)
Monitor: Benq 24" und Philipps 22" beide 1920 x 1080 p
Maus: Corsair m65
Tastatur: Qpad irgendwas ups haha

Die Bilder sind im Anhang zu finden. Kabelmanagement wäre mal wieder angesagt, hab aber im Laufe der Zeit zuviele Dinge ausgetauscht und dann wohl die Lust verloren  auch die Farbabstimmung war mal besser.
Allen anderen noch Viel Erfolg


----------



## Brodalf (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
erst mal Daumen hoch für die coole Aktion! 
Mein PC macht mittlerweile des öfteren mal schlapp, mein Bildschirm ist zu klein und langsam, das Gehäuse fällt teilweise auseinander, die Lüfter klingen wie alte Ventilatoren, und beim Gamen läuft es mit der Performance generell nicht mehr so rund wie gewünscht. Die Tastatur ist alt, die Tastenbeschriftung kaum oder gar nicht zu erkennen und mein CPU ist mit dem Mainboard eine unerwünschte zweite Heizung.
Eine Aufrüstung kann ich mir leider nicht leisten, jedoch wünsche ich sie mir schon lange, da ich noch Schüler bin und den PC sowohl für die Schule sowie zum Zocken mit meinen Freunden benötige, wäre es einfach traumhaft wenn ich die Upgrades gewinnen würde!

Zur Zeit sind in meinem PC : 
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD7950
CPU: AMD FX6300 
Ram: 8GB DDR3 @799MHZ
Netzteil: RealPower 750 
Festplatte: 465GB Western Digital WDC
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
Maus & Tastatur: Roccat Lua & Logitech Y-UF 49
Und das alles in einem alten Cooltek Gehäuse verbaut.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre deshalb: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## jeynxx (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut ist:

Prozessor: AMD FX 6100
Mainboard: GigaByte 990XA-UD3
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
RAM: 16gb ddr3 1333 
CPU Kühler: Keine Ahnung 
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 120GB
SSD 2: SanDisk SDSSDA240G
HDD: WDC WD10EZEX-00BN5A0 
HDD 2: ST3160318AS 
Netzteil: CoolerMaster RS 600 ACAB L3  Ich hoffe die 600 Watt reichen 
Tastatur: Roccat ISKU
Maus: Roccat Kone
Gehäuse: XIGMATEK Talon 2.5 Front Tilt Gaming Chassis
Monitor: acer S271HL

JA warum soll gerade ich gewinnen?
Ganz einfach!

Wie ihr seht ist mein Pc etwas schwach auf der Brust und benötigt wirklich ein update. 

Viel mehr brauche ich da nicht zu sagen
weil ich bin auch kein Mann der vielen Worte.
Ich würde es euch sogar leichter machen und die Hardware selber einbauen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jeynxx


----------



## Headsound84 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für folgende Hardware entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das ist mein aktuelles Sys:
Gehäuse: Define R5 Black
Prozessor: Intel I5 6600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170 Gaming K3-EU
RAM : 16GB (4x 4096MB) HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14-14-14
Grafikkarte: Nvidia MSI 970 GTX 4GB (3,5GB^^)
Enermax Revolution 550W Gold Edition
Massenspeicher:
- 1x Intel SSD 520 Series 120GB
- 1x Samsung EVO 250GB
- 1x 2TB Western Digital Blue

Ich würde gern das Board tauschen, weil auf dem MSI ein weitaus besserer Soundchip verbaut ist und die ELO´s von besserer Qualität sind (laut MSI-HP  ).
Bei der Grafikkarte braucht man ja nicht viel dazu sagen. Das Netztteil hat auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und für die GTX 1070
braucht man schon bisschen mehr Power.Restpower ist immer gut, um evtl. noch ein paar andere Komponenten hinzu zu stecken, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass das Netztteil schlapp macht.
Ich liebe die Roccat Produkte (besitze seit Jahren die Roccat Arvo und seit 2 Jahren die Kone Pure Military).
Für mein neues Gehäuse bräuchte ich auch noch zusätzliche Lüfter. Hier kommen die Silent Wings ins Spiel.
Bei dem iiyama überzeugt mich die Vestellbarkeit und die vielen versch. Anschlüsse (sogar noch VGA!!! ). Ich baue und zocke viel. 
Für die Sache mit dem Rechner bauen bzw. reparieren, ist es immer hilfreich, einen Monitor mit VGA-Anschluss zur Hand zu haben.


So, das wars von mir. Merci und bis bald


----------



## dreadlon (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell habe ich in meinem Pc:
irgendein altes workstation mainboard von dell mit einen Intel Xeon w3550 (is noch irgendein älterer sockel denke sockel 604 , brauche also noch einen neuen prozessor)
eine nvidia geforce gtx 970 von gigabyte 
und ein Dell Precision T3500 gehäuse

Ich habe mich für diese komponenten entschieden weil ich mir vor ein paar jahren eine neue grafikkarte gekauft habe und sowieso bald ein neues motherboard und so mit auch ein neuer prozessor drann währen, außerdem ist mein pc mit dem gehäuse insgesammt sehr schwer.
Ich würde mich sehr über die komponenten freuen, weil ich dann nur  noch einen neuen prozessor bräuchte. Den  Pc würdeich gerne selber zusammen bauen.

Ausgewählte komponenten:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel!

dreadlon


----------



## LinkSP1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

██ Komponenten meines jetzigen PC´s ██

-Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming X 8G GTX 1070
-CPU: i7 4770 4x 3.5Ghz - 3.7Ghz || Hyperthreading: JA
-CPU  Kühler: No-Name
-PSU: FSP Group Inc. 500W 80+ Gold  
-Mainboard Acer Predator G3-605
-SSD: Crucial M550 512GB 
-HDD: Seagate Baracuda 2TB
-CD-Laufwerk:  No-Name
-RAM: [24GB] 2x 4GB 1666Mhz Kingston ValueRam + 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX rot 1666Mhz
Ergänzungshalber meine Peripherie

-Tastatur: Logitech G910 [mit kaputter Leertaste]
-Maus: Lioncast LM30
-Mauspad: Lioncast [25cm x 21cm]
-Headset: Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma
-Mikrofon: Rode NT1-A [mit Rode PSA1 Mikroarm und Spinne inklusive Popschutz SM6]                              

                                                                                               ██ Wunschkomponenten ██


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

                                                                                  ██ Grund des Wunsches der Aufrüstung ██  

Ich möchte mein[-e/-en]... 1. [Mainboard]  | 2. [CPU-Kühler] | 3.  [Bundle] | 4. [Gehäuse] | 5. Monitor ...aufrüsten...
1. ..., weil ich mir in geraumer Zeit einen schnelleren Prozessor kaufen werde.  Dieser wird ein 1151 Prozessor, heißt es bietet sich an auf ein solches Mainboard zu setzen.
2..., weil mein jetziger CPU-Kühler keine leistung  hat, einen Prozessor welcher stark übertaktet ist zu kühlen.
3..., weil meine Tastatur die ich momentan benutze wie gesagt eine kaputte Leertaste hat. Ich könnte versuchen sie bei Logitech bzw. bei dem Händler bei dem ich sie erworben habe umzutauschen, aber ich bezweifle dass mir die Tastatur umgetauscht oder   repariert wird. Die Perepherie,  mit der ich nichts anfangen kann, geht an meinen großen Bruder.
4..., weil ich momentan das Gehäuse des Acer Predator G3-605 benutze, welches sehr klein ist und in das garantiert kein Dark Rock Pro 3 passt, habe ich mich für das Dark Base Pro 900 Orange entschieden. Außerdem ist es Schallgedämmt und sieht sehr schick aus.
5..., weil ich momentan einen HP L1950 [19"; 5:4; 1280x1024; 60Hz] als Zweitmonitor benutze, den ich aufrüsten möchte.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich sachlich genug gehalten!

Außerdem: Falls meine Wünsche in erfüllung gehen sollten, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den PC zum Austausch einschicken sollte oder dies selber erledigen sollte! Ich erbitte Gedenkzeit.  

Liebe Grüße an die PCGH Redaktion von LinkSP1


----------



## apollo567 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
toll, dass ihr diese Aktion in 2016 wieder macht, danke dafür.
Mein aktuelles System besteht nach der Aufrüstung im Frühjahr aus diesen Komponenten :

MSI Z170A-G45 Gaming, Intel Core i5-6600K, 2x Crucial DIMM 8GB DDR4-2133 (CL15), EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev. C, Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 OC, Disks: Samsung HD501LJ, Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 2000GB, ST31500341AS, WD15EADS, ST6000VX0001, DVD: Samsung SH-S203N SATA, SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB, Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W, Teufel Concept B 200, ASUS PB248Q, Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Wie man sieht da geht noch was, als Aufrüstlösung habe ich diese Kombination zusammengestellt:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Über eine Auswahl als Gewinner würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen.


----------



## TAJM90 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ich würde gerne meinen PC noch weiter aufrüsten und zwar mit eurer Hilfe! Mein Monitor ist zudem nur bedingt zum spielen geeignet, sodass ich hier für FPS auf das schnelle Iiyama Panel zurückgreifen würde.

Mein bisheriges System besteht aus einem 

Intel Core i7 3770k
Gigabyte Z77-D3H
Alpenföhn Brocken
EVGA Supernova G2 550W
EVGA 1070 ACX 3.0
32GB Crucial DDR3 1600
LG 27" MU67
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh
Maus: Roccat Kone Pure optical


Gewählte Aufrüst Optionen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DE-AKA (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das PCGH-Team,

als langjähriger Leser und treuer Abonnent mache ich hier heute das erste Mal bei dieser Aktion mit und habe mich dafür sogar als User im Forum registriert.  

Früher habe ich regelmäßig jedes Jahr meinen Rechner aufgerüstet,  der jährliche Tausch von Grafikkarte und CPU sowie Mainboard jedes Jahr mit Erscheinen einer neuen Hardwaregeneration war ein lieb gewonnenes Ritual. 
Man wird natürlich älter und seitdem Frau, Kinder, Haus und Hund in das Leben eingezogen sind, ist das Hobby PC immer noch da und wird weiter betrieben, aber es ist der Natur der Sache geschuldet, dass die sauer verdiente Kohle nun eher in Kuscheltiere, Playmobil und Lego investiert wird als in PC-Hardware.

So aktualisiere ich meine Hardware seit 8 Jahren nur noch punktuell an den schwächsten Komponenten und arbeite hier zum Teil auch mit gebrauchter, aber guter Hardware. 
Daher sind Gehäuse und Monitor die mittlerweile ältesten Komponenten und seit 2009 im Einsatz und könnten einen Refresh vertragen, ebenso Maus und Tastatur.
Die CPU und das Mainboard sind 2012 gebraucht erworben worden, der Wechsel auf die aktuelle Sockel-Generation wäre daher willkommen. Mit Verkauf der alten CPU, RAM und Mainboard wäre die Grundlage für notwendige Anschaffung einer neuen CPU (i6700k) mit DDR4-RAM kein Problem.
Neu in den Rechner hat es nach langen 4 Jahren gerade vor 4 Wochen eine GTX1070 von KFA² geschafft und eine AMD Radeon 7970 ersetzt. Grafikleistung ist also genug vorhanden.

Meine Wahl fällt daher auf folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Verbaut ist aktuell:
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
CPU: Intel i7 3770k @ 4.2 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR02
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Trident DDR3 - 2400 (2x 8GB)
Grafikkarte: KFA² GTX1070 EXOC
Gehäuse: Lancool Dragon K62 gedämmt
Netzteil: Corsair HX750 Watt
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256 GB als Systemlaufwerk / Cruical BX200 480 GB für Games
HDD: Seagate 2 TB und 4TB als Datengräber für Fotos, Videos usw. 
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIe
Maus: Logitech G5
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Monitor: Samsung SMBX2450L 24'', FHD
Headset: Logitech G430

Hier noch Impressionen vom Inneren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=806846&uid=159144&d=1475787010

Und nun hoffe ich, dass mir das Glück gewogen ist und Ihr mich als einen von vier Gewinnern auswählt.

Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Glück bei der Aktion Pimp my PC 2016


----------



## raomes (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Geil geil 
So ein Gewinnspiel kann man nur unterstützen und das geht bekanntlich nur wenn man mitmacht.
Ich schraube schon mein Leben lang Servicerechner zusammen und selber hab ich keinen. Vor kurzem hab ich mir ein Rechner geholt und da ich nun mit meinem Veruf mir jetzt auch nicht so viel leisten kann musste es ein Rechner sein der nicht all zu viele neue Komponenten hat. Daher sind alle meine Komponenten gebraucht obwohl ich ihn erst vor einem guten Monat zusammengebaut hab.

Mein jetziger Rechner also:
8 gb hyperX ddr3 1600 ram
Fx 6300 baseclock
Asus M5A78L-M USB3
(musste ein Mainboard nehmen mit integrierter Grafik da ich mir momentan noch keine Grafikkarte leisten kann..)
1tb WD Blue
450 Watt be quiet System Power 7


Meine Wünsche um aufzurüsten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
hab ja zurzeit keine...
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Hab ja momentan grad nur boxed Kühler
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Hab ich zwar mir was von meinem Job mitgenommen aber natürlich vollkommen verstaubt und alt
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Ich bin der totale Gehäuse junky. Ich will immer ein gut aufgeräumtes Innenleben haben was mit meinem Gehäuse momentan nicht allzu gut möglich ist.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Da hab ich auch so ein altes Teil von meiner Arbeit hier. Funktioniert noch.(wer weiß wie lange noch)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde die "Pimp my PC" Idee echt super. Sollte es öfter geben 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:
Board: Asus M4A87TD EVO (Sockel AM3)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition 3,30GHz
RAM: 4x4 GB von G.Skill
Netzteil:  be quiet! Pure Power 630W 
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX960 Gaming 4G 4GB
Monitor(e): 3x LG Flatron W2261 VP
Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron Black mit Fenster


----------



## thereem28 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure PimpMyPC 2016 Aktion. Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit besitze ich einen Intel I5 4460 mit dem Standard-Kühler. Dieser wird bei anspruchvollen Titeln zu laut, so dass ich mich für einen neuen CPU-Kühler entschieden habe. 

Meine GTX 1060 von Gainward würde ich gegen eine GTX 1070 tauschen, um für die Zukunft besser gerüstet zu sein. 
Die GTX 1080 war auch in meiner Überlegung weit vorne, aber dafür hätte ich ein neues Netzteil (momentan Silverstone sst-st50ef) mit mehr Leistung nehmen müssen und auf den flüsterleisen Kühler verzichtet.

Da mein CPU noch auf dem Sockel 1150 bassiert, macht ein neues Mainboard keinen Sinn.

Ich verwende 12 GB DDR3 1066 mit Riegeln von A-DATA und G.Skill.

Dazu ein schickes neues Gehäuse, um die alte angestaubte Kiste endlich los zu werden. Und den Innenraum mal wider aufzuräumen.

Als Festplatten nutze ich eine 256 GB Crucial MX100 SSD und eine Samsung HM32HI als Datenspeicher.

Das Roccat Bundle ist für mich der Einstieg in echte Gaming-Hardware.

Mit dem Monitor möchte ich Gaming jenseits von FullHD kennenlernen.

Danke, für diese gute Aktion!


----------



## dreirad89 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tach auch! Schöne Aktion.
Ich bin immer mal am optimieren und machen, aber das Ganze ist ja auch ein teures Hobby, da kommt mir sowas ganz gelegen. 

Aktuell habe ich stehen:
CPU: Intel i7-4790K 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H80i v2
SSD: Patriot Blast 120GB (System) + Transcend SSD370S 256GB (Games) 
HDD: HGST Ultrastar A7K3000 2TB
Mainboard: MSI Z97M Gaming
Netzteil: Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M
RAM: 2x Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 8GB 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V21
Monitor: AOC g2460Pg + Funai 22"
Maus: Roccat Pure Optical
Tastatur: Logitech G810

Anbei mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum das Ganze?
Nun, leider beschränkt die 970 doch oftmals, der AOC wird leider oft nicht komplett ausgenutzt. Es gibt zwar einige gut optimierte Spiele, aber die sind ja leider auch seltener.
Als nächstes dann ein neues Netzteil, größer muss es zwar nicht sein, aber da bleibt ja nix anderes übrig.
Ich möchte definitiv nix am Sockel ändern und Luftkühlung ist halt auch keine Alternative mehr.
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist der eigentliche "Clou" am Rechner hier, auch wenn ich mir beim Einbau fast die Finger gebrochen habe. *lach* Hochachtung an alle Mini-ITX-Nutzer! Das Gehäuse ist stackbar und ich habe unter meinem PC noch den PC meiner Freundin drunter. Hauptsächlich aus Platzgründen.
Deshalb an der Stelle doch lieber das Lüfter-Set. 
Ich mag Roccat. Zumindest was die Mäuse + Pads angeht. Tastaturmäßig konnten die mich bisher nicht so überzeugen, aber ich brauche halt keine Makro- und Sondertasten (außer Multimedia-Tasten), da bin ich eh ziemlich besonders.
Ich habe mich für das große Set entschieden, da ich sowieso mit einem Extended-Mauspad liebäugel und dank WoW auch die Nyth mal testen würde. Mit meinem Funk-Kopfhörer bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden, deshalb würde ich auch gerne das Renga ausprobieren. Die Tastatur wird es sicher schwer haben. *lach*
Monitor...schwieriges Thema...eigentlich hatte ich vor sowohl bei Nvidia zu bleiben als mich auch auf 3 24"-Monitoren einzufinden...Warum 3? Na, schon mal mit 2 Monitoren Surround-Gaming probiert?  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir 27" zu groß wären, aber Probieren geht über Studieren, und vielleicht schmeiße ich mal in den PC meiner Freundin ne AMD-Karte und gucke was besser gefällt. 

Ansonsten gibts noch n Bild vom Innenraum. Was ich leider nicht auf die richtige Position bekomme. 
Und dann schauen wir mal 
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## bangro (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen PC vor etwa 2 Jahren erstellt. Da ich nicht bei Kasse war, hab ich mir immer nur Komponenten gekauft, die zwar etwas taugen aber nicht immer optimal sind. 
Ich liebe es Spiele in ULTRA zu spielen und hoffe, dass ich durch eure tolle Aktion an meine neue Grafikkarte komme. Auch mein Netzteil ist eher aus dem billigeren Segment (zu LAUT).  Ich bin meistens so knapp bei Kasse, dass ich meinen PC noch immer nicht optimal aufrüsten konnte (Student).
Zum Beispiel ich lüfte meine CPU immer noch mit der Boxed Version von Intel. Eine SSD konnte ich mir auch nicht anschaffen und Ihr habt die leider auch nicht dieses Jahr mit in die Auslosung gepackt. Sehr schade!

Aktuelle Komponenten
Grafikkarte: GTX  970
Prozessor: I5 3570
Mainboard: Asus P8z77-V LX2
Netzteil: Hamburg
RAM: 16GB 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe ich werde endlich Ausgelost und kann bei euch was gewinnen  
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich gerne die Sachen nach Hause geschickt bekommen.

Danke an das Team für die tolle Aktion alles gute!!!
Möge der Glücklichere gewinnen!!!


----------



## Blom (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewinspiel? Da bin ich dabei^^
Auch wenn ich die Lüfter und den CPU Kühler nicht, oder noch nicht gebrauchen kann.

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten:

CPU: Xeon E3 1245v3  ---> Will ich nicht aufrüsten, weil ich die Leistungssteigerung für lächerlich empfinde
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14  ---> muss auch nicht aufgerüstet werden da der mit der beste am Markt ist.
Lufter: 2 Noctua irgendwas (Druckoptimierte), 1 standard Gehäuselüfter und 1 Sharcoon irgendwas (glaube ich)
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming  ---> ebenfalls keine Aufrüstung geplant!
Monitor: AOC 1080p 60Hz (nix dolles) ---> soll irgenwann durch 1440p oder 4k ersetzt werden
Grafikkarte: RX480 4gb ---> als Übergangslösung, geplante Aufrüstung spätestens in einem Jahr mit entweder einer Vega gpu, oder 1080/1080ti (solange wird gespart)
Netzteil: Corsair 850Watt Modular ---> keine Aufrüstung geplant, weil neu!
RAM: 24gb DDR3 1333mhz, weil gemischt ---> da sollte mal einheitlicher RAM her, kann aber warten
SSD: EVO 840 glaube ich
HDD: mix aus WD 500gb (2x), 1tb (1x) und 3tb (1x)

sollten jetzt alle Komponenten sein die ich im PC hab.

Begründung für die ausgewählten Komponenten:
Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, weil sie mir genug Leistung für den 1440p Monitor bringt und für einige Zeit reichen sollte.
Den Monitor habe ich genommen, weil ich 4k für die aktuelle Generation an Grafikkarten für zu viel des guten halte und in kommenden Spielen
 wird eine 1080 auch keine 60 Bilder mit maximalen Einstellungen leisten können.
Den CPU Kühler brauche ich nicht wirklich, kann aber mehr damit als mit der anderen Auswahl anfangen.
Das Roccat Bundel reicht mir vollkommen, da ich schon eine mechanische Tastatur, eine gute Maus und ein gutes Headset habe. 
Vielleicht beglücke ich dann Freunde mit den Sachen, nach ausgibigem Testen. Nur die Tastatur behalte ich , weil die ziemlich gut aussieht.
Das Lüfterset, hmmm ja die werden dann wohl meine Standard Gehäuselüfter ersetzen und hoffentlich leiser sein.

Natürlich möchte ich die Grafikkarte dann auch selber einbauen, hab ja schließlich den gesammten PC selber zusammengebaut und den Spaß will ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josali (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PcGamesHardware Team,

gerne beschäftige ich mich sehr ausgiebig mit der Auswahl neuer Komponenten und gerade euer Print Magazin ist und war mir dabei immer eine große Hilfe.
Und jetzt PimpMyPC, genau dass was der ambitionierte PC Schrauber braucht, vielen Dank für diese tolle Möglichkeit.
Schon eine ganze Weile wollte ich mir eine GTX970 zulegen, damit meine Frau sich nicht mehr über meine aktuell sehr laute GTX460 beschwert.
Der Rest meiner Hardware hat auch eine Aufrüstung nötig um bei aktuellen Titeln eine ordentliche Leistung zu bringen.
Hier die Auflistung meiner aktuellen Hardware:
Netzteil: 	be quiet! DarkPowerPro 430W
HDDs: 	SSD850EVO 250GB für Programme
                      SDD840EVO 120GB für das Betriebssystem
                      Eine weitere 1TB HDD für Daten 
CPU: 		Intel Core i7 950
Kühler: 	Noctua mit bereits ausgetauschtem Sockel für den i7
Mainboard: ASUS P6X58D-E
RAM: 		6GB
GPU: 		Zotac GTX460
Gehäuse: 	Schick Silberblau, Hersteller weiß ich leider nicht mehr
Drive:		Samsung DVD Writer
Maus: 		Gigabyte M8000
Tastatur: 	Sharkoon, war eine der ersten Tastaturen mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung, hat einen super Formfaktor und passt gut in die Schreibtischschublade.
Monitor:	LG Flatron W2442PA und Hyundai Imagequest 19“
HeadSet:	Sennheiser, schon etwas beansprucht

Meine aktueller Aufrüstplan enthält folgende Komponenten:
Netzteil : 	beibehalten, da die berechnete Leistungsaufnahme mit den neuen Komponenten gerade mal 330W beträgt und Übertakten hab ich dann doch nie gemacht
HDDs: 	beibehalten, Speicherplatz ist noch ausreichend frei und noch zeigen sie keine Ermüdungserscheinungen
CPU: 		Intel® Core™ i5-6600, Gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis 
Kühler: 	beibehalten, da Noctua das entsprechende Sockelkit kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Das hat bei meinem letzten Upgrade super geklappt.
Mainboard: 	ASUS Z170-A, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis
RAM: 		Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit, frisches Kit mit mehr Speicher und natürlich auch schneller 
GPU: 		Eine GTX 1070, Gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis 
Gehäuse: 	Vielleicht ein Nanoxia Project S, Es fällt mir schwer mich von meinem aktuellen Gehäuse zu trennen, jedoch funktionieren die Frontanschlüsse nicht mehr ordentlich und Front USB3.0 hat es auch nicht 
Drive: 		LG BH16NS55, Blu-ray-Brenner, das aktuelle Laufwerk kann nur noch Lesen, beim Schreiben streikt es 
Maus:		beibehalten, mit ihr bin ich sehr zufrieden
Tastatur: 	beibehalten,  jedoch zirpt mittlerweile die Hintergrundbeleuchtung und die CapsLock LED ist defekt, es geht auch so
Monitor: 	evtl. LG27MU67-B, wobei dies natürlich die Gesamtkosten stark nach oben treibt darum würde ich eher meine aktuelles Setup behalten
HeadSet:	das aktuelle muss noch durchhalten
Alles in allem schon knapp 1500€.

Darum auch folgende Auswahl der Komponenten mit eurem Aufrüstrechner:
Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte), passt genau zu meinem Wunsch, besser noch wäre natürlich die 1080, wenn ich nur die Punkte für den Kühler und das Bundle hier verwenden könnte
CPU-Kühler: 	be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte), Noch zwei Punkte übrig, warum nicht das Budget voll ausschöpfen
Bundles: 	ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte), Minimal Set, mehr brauch ich nicht
Gehäuse: 	be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte), Ein echt schickes Gehäuse, ob es meinen Platzhirsch verdrängen kann?
Monitor: 	iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte), Der echte Hammer, 28“ mit 4k lässt jedes Herz höher schlagen

Gesamt: 	67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Natürlich würde ich mir es nicht nehmen lassen die Komponenten selbst einzubauen, das macht einfach zu viel Spaß.
Ich kann mir schon super vorstellen wie das abläuft. Alle Teile ausgepackt mein 5 Jahre alter Sohn sitzt neben mir mein 3 Jahre alter Sohn auf meinem Schoß und dann geht die Fragerei los:
„Papa was ist das denn?“ „Eine Grafikkarte“ „Und was macht man damit?“ „Die ist dazu da um Bilder aus dem PC auf dem Monitor darzustellen“ „Und warum?“ „Damit ihr euch z.B. Filme anschauen könnt“ „Wenn du fertig bist dürfen wir dann Computa gucken?“
Usw. und so fort. Irgendwann hat man dann keine Lust mehr auf normale Antworten und es geht so weiter:
 „Warum sind an dem Computer so orange Streifen dran?“ „Damit wird aus der Luft Supercomputerenergie entzogen und der Computer kann im Voraus die Antworten auf dein Fragen berechnen“ „Cool, wann dürfen wir Computa gucken?“ …

Stefan


----------



## billythekitt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde gerne, meinen Aktuellen PC wieder aufrüsten. Da ich von meinem Gaming PC auf eine Konsole gewechselt habe und dies zu tiefst bereue. Doch nachdem kauf der ganzen Zubehörteilen und saumäßig teuren Spielen fehlt mir nun mehr das passende Budget.

*Momentan verbaut sind:*
AsRock H170M Pro4
Intel i3-6100
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
16GB Corsair DDR4-2133
AEROcool QS-240
240GB Crucial BX200
400W be quiet! System Power 8

*Ich würde gerne Upgraden auf:*
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 67 (14 Punkte übrig)



Mir reicht das Zocken auch mit bisschen weniger Details, voll aus. Denn der Spaß am Gaming ist die Hauptsache und nicht der Detailsgrad 
Weniger ist meistens mehr!!!

Allen die teilnehmen, viel Glück und viel Spaß an der Freude der Komponenten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChipOO7 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team. Bin heute in meiner Mittagpause über Eure Aktion gestolpert. Würde mich tierisch drüber freuen, wenn mein etwas betagter PC gepimpt würde. Habe in diesem Jahr nach langer Durststrecke, mir eine Radeon RX 480 zusammengekratzt. Die restlichen Komponenten stammen aus dem Jahr 2009. Über Gründe möchte ich hier erst gar nicht lamentieren. Aber mit zunehmenden Alter rücken schnell andere Dinge in den Vordergrund.  Nichts desto trotz habe ich die Leidenschaft zum PC nie verloren. Da ich schon seit dem 386er meinen PC selbst zusammenschraube, würde ich im Gewinnfall Eure Dienste nicht benötigen. ^^
Nun zu meiner Konfiguration:
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE
CPU: Intel Core i7 920
RAM: 3 x 2 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 480
Speicher: 931 GB Samsung HD103UJ - 931 GB Western Digital WD10EACS-00D6B0 - 111 GB OCZ-REVODRIVE3 SSD
Laufwerke: LG BH10LS30 - ASUS DRW-1814BLT
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Praetorian

Und hier wäre meine PIMP-Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Bei der Wahl zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte fiel mir die Wahl recht leicht. Die RX 480 leistet jetzt schon phänomenal gute Dienste. Nur mit einem PCI-Ex 3 Port würde die Luzi noch besser abgehen. CPU und RAM müsste ich in diesem Fall noch verändern. Aber Weihnachten steht ja bald vor der Tür.  Bei dem Netzteil habe ich mir überlegt das die 700 Watt völlig ausreichend sind. Die Lüfter habe ich wegen des Gehäuses ausgeklammert. In diesem sind ja schon ordentliche Lüfter verbaut. In meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse sind vier 80 x 80 Lüfter verbaut. Die nerven aufgrund der hohen Umdrehungszahl ganz schön. Das Mouse, Mousepad, Tastatur, Headset Bundle und den Monitor sind für mich das Häufchen auf der Sahne. Zu Roccat muss ich sagen, dass ich die Produkte wirklich gut finde. Nenne eine Kone und eine Apuri mein Eigen. 

Abschließend möchte ich nochmals betonen, dass ich die Aktion klasse finde. Besonders aus dem Grunde, weil man sich um zu gewinnen, Gedanken über die Materie machen muss. 

Liebe Grüße

A. Cordes


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

...hiermit möchte ich mich für eure PimpMyPC 2016 Aktion bewerben. Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC ist der ALTERNATE PCGH XMAS PC von 2013(siehe Anhang).
Prozessor: Intel i5-4670K
Prozessorkühler: Cooler Master Hyper103
Mainboard: MSI Z89-G43 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial RAM-Module
Festplatte(n): ADATA XPG SX900 mit 128 GB, WD Blue mit 1TB, Seagate mit 1TB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr 2GB
Sound: ALC 1150 onboard
Netzteil: Cooler Master B500
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 500
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1
Monitor: LG 2360
Er ist noch schnell genug und superleise. Habe nur zusätzlich eine weitere 1TB von
Samsung verbaut. Normalerweise wollte ich aus einzelnen Komponenten einen PC
damals zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen, aber dieser PC war für mich günstig
und schnell genug.
Eure Aktionen und Beiträge sind absolute Spitze die ich fast täglich mit verfolge.
Weiter so. Dankeschön.


----------



## Thygor91 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank für die Hammer Aktion PCGH und dazugehörige Aktionspartner.

Pimp my PC 2016: Aufrüstrechner

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaute Hardware

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-950 Processor
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B
Lüfter: Cooler Master SickleFlow Lüfter 120mm
Mainboard: ASRock X58 Extreme3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC
RAM: Corsair CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9 Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9 XMP Performance Desktop Memory
HDD: Western Digital WD10EALX Blue 1TB
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Netzteil: Sharkoon Silentstorm CM SHA660-135A 660W ATX 2.2
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanDietze (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bisheriges System:
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH6950
CPU: AMD 1090T
Mainboard: Gigabyte FX990-UD3
Netzteil: Corsair?
Gehäuse: Superflower SF-2000-R
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2350
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengenace 1600 - 4x4GB
SSD: Corsair Force3 120GB (System)
HDD: Western Digital Cavier Black 1TB
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 PRO


----------



## gin0v4 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, die Aktion kommt ja wie gerufen!

Mein PC ist von 2011 und hat 2013 das letzte mal ein Upgrade bekommen (GTX 780 Phantom).
Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft (34" 21x9 Monitor mit 3440x1440) - nur *leider kann ich kaum ein Spiel in nativer Auflösung spielen* (ärgerlich, gerade wegen BF1 und Mafia 3).
Dazu kommt noch, dass *meine Freundin* vor kurzem bei mir eingezogen ist und sie auch *langsam anfängt zu zocken.* Bis jetzt eher schlecht als recht auf meinem alten 15" Laptop - mehr als LoL geht da nicht wirklich, aber sie hat auch Lust auf BF1, GTA Online und dergleichen. Mit der Aktion könnte *ich meinen PC aufrüsten und ihr aus meinen Alten Komponenten einen neuen PC zusammenschrauben*, auch über den 27" Monitor würde sie sich bestimmt freuen!


Hier *meine Wunschkomponenten*:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler <-- Ich habe das beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 bereits verbaut und besitze noch ein modulares 750W Netzteil von Corsair, welches ich für einen der PC's verwenden könnte. Außerdem bin ich mit meinem beQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1 CPU Kühler noch mehr als zufrieden und sämtliche Lüfter in meinem System sind die Noiseblocker B12.



_Alternativ wäre dies hier meine 2. Wunschkonfiguration - (falls man aus jeder Kategorie etwas auswählen muss):
__
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)_
_CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)_
_Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)_
_Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)_
_Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)_

_Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)_



*Aktuelle Komponenten*:

*CPU:* Intel i7 2600k <-- bekommt die Frau
*CPU Kühler:* beQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1 mit Noiseblocker B12 Lüftern <-- behalte ich
*Mainboard:* MSI Z77 BigBang <-- bekommt die Frau
*Monitor:* LG LG 34UC88-B <-- behalte ich, den iiyama bekommt meine Freundin
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GTX780 Phantom <-- auch die werde ich meiner Freundin vermachen, unter FHD noch top, aber für UWQHD reicht sie leider nicht mehr aus
*Netzteil:* 550W bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 <-- behalte ich
*Ram:* 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz von Crucial <-- für die Lady
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard III <-- Hatte, nachdem ich von zuhause ausgezogen bin, nur wenig Platz für meinen PC und wollte etwas kleines und unspektakuläres. Das hier ist ein echtes Downgrade gegenüber meinem alten Silverstone Raven 02 Evolution, welches ich leider verkaufen musste. Da der PC meiner Freundin unter dem Schreibtisch stehen muss, würde ich ihr auch das alte Gehäuse vermachen und mich über das beQuiet freuen 
*Storage: * 2x 2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green & 1x Samsung 840 PRO 120GB

Wie ihr seht würde ich um die neuen Komponenten herum 2 komplett neue PC's aufbauen, einen für mich und einen für meine Freundin, damit wir zusammen BF1 und co. spielen können 
Vorhandene Komponenten (falls wir beide zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören sollten) markiere ich blau, Komponenten die ich noch dazu kaufen müsste werde ich rot markieren.


*Ihr* System würde dann wie folgt aussehen:

*CPU:* Intel i7 2600k
*Mainboard:* MSI Z77 BigBang
*Grafikkarte: *Gainward GTX780 Phantom
*Netzteil: *Corsair 750Watt
*Ram:* 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz von Crucial
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard III 
*Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1
*Peripherie:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga
*Storage: *120GB SSD & 1TB HDD


*Mein* neues System stelle ich mir ungefähr so vor (je nachdem, was das Budget her gibt):

*CPU:* Intel i5 6600k
*Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3
*Ram:* 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
*CPU Kühler:* beQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
*Netzteil:* 550W bequiet Dark Power Pro 10
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver
*Storage: * 2x 2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green & 1x Samsung 840 PRO 120GB
*Monitor:* LG LG 34UC88-B


So hätten wir beide für eine vergleichsweise geringe Investition von 550€ (Weihnachten muss dann halt dieses Jahr ausfallen xD) 2 leistungsfähige PC's, mit deinen wir uns die langen Winterabende tot schlagen können, ohne dass sie neidisch zu mir rüberschielen muss, weil sie lediglich einen 15" Laptop zur Verfügung hat.


Die beiden PC's würde ich gerne selbst zusammenbauen. Das letzte mal habe ich zwar 2011 ein PC-Video auf Youtube veröffentlicht, aber für diese Aktion würde ich das natürlich nochmal wiederholen. Hier das Video vom Zusammenbau meines aktuellen PC's:


----------



## CliperQ (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

►Also das ist mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

►Wieso?

Wenn man einen Blick auf mein jetziges Setup wirft, merkt man, dass meine
Grafikkarte gar nicht mal so geil ist. Ich habe deswegen die GTX 1070 gewählt,
da diese die perfekte Kombination aus Leistung und einem niedrigem Preis ist.
Für diese neue Grafikkarte möchte ich natürlich nicht mein altes, billiges,
Netzteil benutzten. Deswegen habe ich mich für das be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt
Netzteil entschieden. Und das ganze wird dann in einem nagel neuem
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange Gehäuse untergebracht.
Da ich als Counter Strike Spieler auf jeden Fall mehr wert auf FPS, anstatt
auf eine 4K Auflösung lege, habe ich mich für den iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1
mit 144 Hz Unterstützung entschieden. Als Bundle hab ich das günstigste ROCCAT
Bundle gewählt, da ich persönlich eigentlich keine neue Peripherie benötige.
Diese Konfiguration, würde mein PC Setup Quasi perfekt machen.

►Was ist momentan drin?

CPU: Intel Core i7  4790
CPU Kühler: Der Standard Box Kühler
GPU: AMD R9 280 3GB GDDR5
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB DDR3 1600
HDD: 1x 500GB 2x 1TB
Netzteil: 530W Xilence 35€ billig Ding...

[EXTRA] Meine Peripherie

Maus: Razer Naga 2014 Edition
Tastertur: Razer Blackwidow
Mauspad: Razer Goliathus Control Edition
Monitor: 2x PHILIPS 223V (21.5 Zoll // 60 Hz)
Kopfhörer: Razer Carcharias \\ PHILIPS SPH 2500/10
Mikrofon: t.bone SC440 USB

►Falls ich tatsächlich gewinnen sollte:

Ich habe seither meinen PC selber zusammen gebaut, aufgerüstet und repariert.
Deswegen hätte ich gerne die Teile zugeschickt, sodass ich sie selber einbauen kann.

BONUS: Ich mache seit Jahren YouTube Videos, weswegen ich nicht nur Bilder vom
Zusammenbau machen werde, sondern auch ein Video erstellen könnte, 

►Ein Bild vom jetzigen PC:

http://i.imgur.com/YbNhsUy.jpg

So ich denke das war alles. Ich wünsche natürlichen allen anderen auch ganz viel Glück


----------



## Lkyyyyy (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey!
Das wären meine Wunschteile für meinen Rechner.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe aktuell verbaut
-i7 6700
-970gtx von msi
- 16gigs ram
ne kleine SSD und eine 1TB HDD

Ich würde die teure graka bevorzugen da ich mit der 970 langsam probleme bekomme ,
finde es super das  ihr uns solch eine möglichkeit gebt.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## T103 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend!

Nachdem ich die letzten Male bei dieser grandiosen Aktion leider kein Glück hatte, reiche ich nun hiermit meine Bewerbung für diese Runde ein. 
Zuerst zu meinem aktuellen PC:

CPU : Intel Core i7 2600k
MB : Asrock P67 Extreme 4
GPU : Gainward GTX 560ti Golden Sample
RAM : 12GB Kingston (genaue Modellbezeichnung ist mir leider entfallen )
SSDs : Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128 GB + Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500 GB
HDD : Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB
CPU-Kühler : Arctic Cooling Freezer Rev. 2
Netzteil : XFX Pro 550W Core Edition
Gehäuse : Cooler Master HAF X

Meine Aufrüstwünsche :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da mein PC nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und mir stets treue Dienste geleistet hat, möchte ich ihn in nächster Zeit gerne aufrüsten. Dazu habe ich mir aus den möglichen Komponenten die GTX 1080 von MSI ausgesucht, da ich der Meinung bin, dass meine CPU noch einige Jahre ihre Pflicht verrichten wird. Bei der GPU verhält es sich doch jedoch ganz anders, da diese schon längere Zeit aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr in vollen Details darstellen kann. Ich möchte nicht nur für die kommenden Blockbuster wie Battlefield 1 oder Mafia 3 gut gerüstet sein, sondern auch gleichzeitig eine zukunftsfähige PC-Konfiguration erstellen, um nicht bei der nächsten Grafikkartengeneration schon wieder aufrüsten zu müssen. 
Den Monitor habe ich gewählt, da die Zukunft eindeutig der 4K-Grafik gehört und die GTX 1080 auch in genügendem Maße mit dieser Auflösung umgehen kann.
Natürlich würde ich gerne auch möglichst viele meiner alten, noch ausreichenden, Komponenten behalten um auch den Zweck des Aufrüstens zu erfüllen und nicht einfach einen neuen PC zu kaufen und habe mich daher nur für die im Moment wesentlichste Komponente entschieden.

Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein, würde ich euch gerne die Arbeit des Einbaus in mein Gehäuse ersparen und selbst vornehmen - und dabei natürlich auch alles ausgiebig für die Community mitdokumentieren 

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend / Nacht
Tobias

Edit: Hier noch die Bilder meines Aktuellen PCs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gattsu47 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe zur Zeit verbaut:

Gehäuse:         AeroCool XPredator
Mainbord:       ASRock 970 Extreme3
CPU:                  AMD 6300
CPU Lüfter:    Corsair  A70
Ram:                   8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
Grafikkarte:    PowerColor Radeon R9 380X PCS+
Netzteil:            Rasurbo GaminX & Power 550 Watt
Soundkarte:     Creative Sound Blaster Z
Fetplatte:           128GB SSD Samsung 2x 500GB Seagate


----------



## fa1nt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Schade das die Kombo aus GTX 1080 und Dark Base 900 Pro nicht funktioniert. Das wären die 2 Teile die mich als Upgrade an meisten interessieren würden.

Trotzdem tolles "Gewinnspiel"

Danke


----------



## alindahouse (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
eines vorweg die Aktion Pimp my PC finde ich großartig.
Warum ich mich bewerbe für die Pimp Aktion?
Liest selbst, da ist noch Luft nach oben 

CPU: Intel Xeon E5-2670
Mainboard: MSI X79A-GD65 (8D)
GPU: 2x Asus R7 250X 2GB im Crossfire
RAM: (8x4Gb) 32Gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 (PC-12800)
Speicher: Samsung 840EVO 120Gb, Samsung 850EVO 500Gb, Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 3Tb
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Netzteil: Aerocool Xpredator 750M (750 Watt)
Lüfter-Set im Gehäuse: 2x Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm, 4x Nanoxia Deep Silence 120mm
PC-Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B Anthracite
Monitor: 2x Acer V223w
Tastatur: Acer SK-9625
Mouse: Logitech G402
Mousepad: Logitech G640
Headset: Logitech G430

Und? Das liest sich doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, oder? Was also Pimpen?

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Alle aufgelisteten Pimp Bausteine würden sich zum bisherigen System sehr gut ergänzen bzw verbessern.
Natürlich erspare ich euch die Arbeit und baue die Komponenten gerne selbst in den PC ein, sofern ich gewinnen sollte.
Die Bilder vom Innenleben des jetzigen Systems sind unten angehängt.
Wünsche allen viel Glück bei Pimp my PC 2016!

MfG
Andreas

PS: Schade nur das Ihr von MSI keine Radeon Grafikkarten auf die Auswahlliste gesetzt habt, da es die 3 Monitore von iiyama nur mit Freesync Untersützung gibt. Hätte dann gerne alternativ zwei MSI RADEON RX 480 GAMING X 8G gewählt. 

| UPDATE |
Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht ein Blog Beitrag über meinen PC zu verfassen für diejenigen die sich dafür interessieren sollten. Leider kann ich den Beitrag irgenwie nicht veröffentlichen. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Deshalb hab ich den stück für stück auf meine Pinnwand gepostet. Dazu noch ein weiteres Album mit den Komponenten vor dem Zusammenbau hochgeladen. Ein Benchmark Album des PCs ist dort auch zu finden.
Nur so am rande, der PC hat nur 681€ gekostet. 
| UPDATE ENDE |


----------



## KayFlorian (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
CPU: FX8350
CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
Ram: Ballistix Sport 2x4GB @ 1866mhz
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 850Evo 256GB, 1x Toshiba SSHD MQ01ABD100H 1TB, 1x Western Digital Black 1TB
Graka: ASUS STRIX R9 390 OC 8GB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster G650M
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator X3 (Weiß)
Gehäuse Lüfter: 1x 200mm Aerocool Silent Master, 5x Aerocool 140mm Shark alle mit Weißen LED´s
Lüftersteuerung: BitFenix Recon Weiß

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.



Der Grund warum ich hier Teilnehme, 
habe meinen Rechner erst vor knapp 7 Mon aufgerüstet mit Graka, Gehäuse, Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung.
Nun kommt der Sohnemann (12J) ums Eck und möchte jetzt auch seinen ersten Rechner haben.

So, was tun?
Da ich eh schon lange mal auf Intel umsteigen wollte, mich aber immer die Kosten davon abgehalten haben,
wäre nun die Möglichkeit da diesen Schritt zu machen ohne mich Ruinieren zu müssen.

Würde dann meinem Sohn den (nicht wirklich) alten Rechner vermachen ihm evt noch eine andere Graka besorgen, oder mir eine neue holen, je nachdem wie Teuer ein neues Gehäuse samt CPU wird!

Dann wünsche ich mir mal viel Glück!
und den anderen Teilnehmern natürlich auch.


----------



## Windwaechter (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:

- ASUS M5A78m
- Sapphire HD6xx0
- Corsair CX500
- Boxed Cooler
- Gehäuselüfter CoolerMaster
- Gehäuse Merc Alpha
- Roccat Kone XTD, Roccat Sense Large, Logitech InternetNavigator SE
- iiyama ProLite 435S

Meine angedachte Aufrüstoption:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xifres (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:

Core i7 4790K
Maximus VI Impact
GTX 780 Phantom GLH mit EK Waterblocks Kühler & Backplate
Raijintek Triton Core zur Kühlung von CPU + GPU
16 GB G-Skill DDR3 RAM
Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
OCZ Vector 150
Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630
Hitachi HDS723030ALA640
Bitfenix Prodigy
4x Noctua NF-F12
23" Asus VX239H-W
Mad Catz R.A.T. 1
Logitech K310




Der Aufrüstplan:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Blutregen (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX-8320e
RAM: 4x4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333
Grafik: Sapphire R7 260x 1GB
Netzteil: OCZ 500WattModXStream Pro 
Monitor: AcerH233H



Aufrüstplan:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum ich mich bewerbe ? Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Monitor können mal ein Upgrade vertragen, es wird in FullHD schon teilweise eng mit der Leistung.

P.S.:  Ja ich muss mal wieder sauber machen im PC. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=918906&d=1475816451


----------



## SiCl1987 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo wertes PC Games Hardware -Team, 
heute reiße ich mich mal nicht am Riem'.
Ich bin zwar nicht der begabteste Dichter,
doch hoffentlich sorgen diese Zeilen für lächelnde Gesichter.

Es ist nicht leicht so was als einfacher Nerd zu dichten,
aber die Fantasie wird es bestimmt schon richten. 
Eure Aktion ist einfach grandios,
darum hoffe ich auf das große Los. 

Das letzte Upgrade war eine AMD 7950 für meinen PC,
bei vielen Spielen sagt der dann aber: "Ach nee!"
Darum muss eine Aufrüstung her, 
doch ist das bei schmalem Portmonee relativ schwer. 

Neben euren Komponenten werden sich gesellen,
ein i7, aber einer von den schnellen. 
RAM und Mainboard kommen natürlich auch noch 'nei
und dann kann es losgehen: Die große Daddelei!

Ich weiß, dieser ist mein erst Beitrag hier,
doch bitte seid nachsichtig mit mir. 
Ich verfolge eure Artikel schon viele Jahr'
und dadurch wurde mir so manches klar. 

Ob Software, Hardware oder Spiele,
Tipps habt ihr mir gegeben viele. 
Über 30 fps in Zukunft wären klasse,
auf das mein Kumpel erblasse!

Im Anschluss findet ihr meine aktuelle Konfiguration,
aber wehe einer lacht! Der hat Tradition! 

Gehäuse: Lian Li
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.00GHz
CPU-Kühler: Freezer treme
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE AMD Radeon HD 7950
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR3
HDD: 400GB WD
SSD: 256GB Samsung 830 + 256GB Kingston
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Monitor: ASUS VH242H
Tastatur: Logitech K800
Mouse: Logitech MX Revolution

Mein ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## cystix (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

da mein PC jetzt doch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist wäre eine kleine PIMP - Aktion sicherlich von Vorteil.
Auf jedenfall würde ich mich tierisch freuen und in Hinblick auf das neue Battlefield ist es auch nötig.

Ist-Zustand:
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z77-D3H (Sockel 1155)
CPU: Intel i5 - 3570 mit Zahlmannlüfter
GraKa: Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce (3gb)
Ram: Kingston HyperX 16gb DDR3
Netzteil: BeQuit 650 Watt

Soll:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum diese Entscheidung:

Zur wichtigsten Entscheidung GraKa vs. Mainboard kann ich nur sagen das es mir nicht leicht gefallen ist.
Die Wahl ist auf die GraKa gefallen da meine mit ihren 3gb Speicher an ihre Grenzen kommt und ich für das Mainboard noch in neuen Ram und vor allem in eine neue CPU investieren müsste.

Netzteil war recht einfach ich habe erst vor kurzen das BeQuit geholt und das ist für mein Setup (und das Zukünftige) voll ausreichend.  Der Prozessor Kühler ist in die Jahre gekommen und grade in Hinblick das der CPU (mit Mainboard und Ram) wohl als nächstes auf der Agenda steht ist der Lüfter schonmal ein Anfang.

Gehäuse vs. Lüfterset: Ganz klar ich habe eines der geilsten Gehäuse für meine Zwecke und bin 100% zufrieden. Habe aber noch Platz für zusätzliche Lüfter. Also ganz klare Sache.

Peripherie: Ich bin absoluter Logitech-Fan und habe eine gute Austattung mit Funk Headset sowie Mechanischer Tastatur und einer Maus für Shooter und eine für MMO´s. Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen die dringend neue Hardware benötigt. Ihr PC steht im selben Büro und wir sind beide Studenten die während der Klausurphasen doch häufig gleichzeitig lernen müssen. Da wäre vor allem das Headset optimal für sie (dann muss ich nicht ihre Musik mit hören). Darüberhinaus bin ich sehr gespannt auf Roccat und würde die Sachen dann auch selber testen ob es eine Alternative für mich ist. (Wenn mal ein Kumpel vorbei kommt hätte er an ihrem PC auch gescheite Gaming Hardware  )

Monitor: Ganz klarer Fall ich brauch einen neuen und vor allem großen Monitor. Ich bin noch mit 22" unterwegs und da würde der iiyama G-Master doch eine schöne Aufwertung sein. Ich hätte gern die 3 Option genommen aber die Punkte haben nicht mehr gereicht und ich hab die Prio dann auf die etwas bessere GraKa gelegt.

Der Schwerpunkt meiner Punkteverteilung liegt klar auf Grafik und Darstellung. Ich denke da kann ich meinen PC am sinnvollsten aufwerten und das Spielerlebnis pimpen.


PS: Da ich mein PC bislang immer selbst zusammengebaut habe und meine Auswahl es auch nicht zu schwierig macht würde ich auch die Option ziehen und es selbst zusammenbauen.
Ich denke den PC einschicken wäre zu viel Aufwand.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Chris


----------



## ChristianKaiser (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:

Von 2012:
Mainboard: MSI Z77Mpower
CPU: 3770K mit OEM Kühler
PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt
Ram: 16GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon, noch aus 3500+ Zeiten
Letzte Woche:
GPU: ZOTAC 1080 Amp! Extreme

Wie habe ich gewählt:

Mit meinem MSI Mainboard habe ich nie Probleme gehabt und wollte mir irgendwann eh den direkten Nachfolger holen. Da ich seit einer Woche wieder eine neue GPU verbaut habe bin ich dahin bestens versorgt.
Der Kühler ersetzt natürlich die OEM-Funzel damit das Gedröhne endlich ein Ende hat.
Meine Gaming Peripherie ist fünf Jahre alt und könnte ein Komplettupgrade vertragen, besonders die abgetragenen Kopfhörer.
Das Gehäuse habe ich aufgrund der großen Abmessung meiner Graka und der vier HDDS + SSD gewählt. Die anderen wären einfach zu klein.
Außerdem ist sie ein willkommenes optisches und thermisches Upgrade.
Zurzeit habe ich einen sterbenden 1080 P Monitor den ich auch bald ersetzen muss. Und zwar gegen etwas größeres.

Dass ich bei tatsächlichem "Gewinn" der Aktion eine Neue CPU und Ram brauche ist mir klar. Würde dann der 6770K werden.

Viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Cameopower (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2016*


*Die Auswahl*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (10 Punkte übrig)

*Mein System*
CPU: Intel i5 4460
CPU-Kühle: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 III
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4G
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GiB HyperX Fury 1866
SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GiB, Patriot Blast 480 GiB
HDD: 2x Seagate 1 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Monitor: Asus VE248H
Peripherie: 0815 Maus und Cherry Stream (1.0 oder 2.0?)
Headset: Superlux HD681 + Zalman ZM-MIC1
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro

*Bewerbungstext*
Liebe Jury, mein System hatte ich mit der Fachkundigen Beratung der Mitglieder aus diesem Forum zusammengestellt. Es ist an sich auch noch voll in Ordnung, jedoch wünsche ich mir ein Grafikupgrade. Außerdem wäre das auch ein riesen Anreiz in dem Zuge die Kabel im Innenraum sauber zu verlegen. Daher würde ich mich riesig freuen, hier eine positive Antwort von euch zu bekommen!

*Begründung Auswahl*
Ich habe noch “Guthaben“ übrig. Ich will und werde dieses nicht auf Biegen und Brechen ausgeben. Warum? Weil es nicht sein muss! Die GTX 1070 wird denke und hoffe ich noch gut mit dem 4460 harmonieren. Eine GTX 1080 wäre da übertrieben. Außerdem würde ich zu Lasten der übrigen Komponenten Abstriche machen müssen. Ich hatte kurzzeitig mit dem Kühler Pure Rock Slim geliebäugelt, leider hat dieser Kühler eine Pushpin-Befestigung, welche ich meinem Board nicht zumuten möchte. Der Shadow Rock 2 ist zwar etwas groß für meine CPU, aber vielleicht standesgemäß für eine neue CPU irgendwann. Die be quiet! Silent Wings 3 Lüfter werden mein Cooler Master Gehäuse extrem aufwerten. Beim Peripherie-Bundle hat mich die ROCCAT Kiro gepackt, sie ist für beide Hände ausgelegt, was für mich als Linkshänder entscheidend ist! Leider gibt es da zu wenig Auswahl auf dem Markt! Die restlichen Peripherie-Komponenten sind da Sahnehäubchen obendrauf.  Beim Monitor habe ich mich für die goldene Mitte entschieden. Die 27 Zoll des Silver Crow und das QHD wären auf jeden Fall eine extreme Aufwertung für alle Games die ich Spiele.

*Danksagung*
Vielen Dank an die Redaktion von PC Games Hardware, dass solch ein schönes Event für die Community veranstaltet wird und auch vielen Dank an die Firmen die sich daran beteiligen.
Vielen Dank auch an die Community die immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und einem die Scheu vor dem Basteln und dem selber Zusammenbauen von PC nimmt.
Bleibt mir nur noch uns allen viel Glück zu wünschen dass das goldene Händchen die richtigen erwischt.  

Schönen Tag an Alle!

p.s.: Ich würde die Teile dann gerne selbst verbauen und würde dies entsprechend dokumentieren und nach Rücksprache in der gewünschten Form (ob nur Fotos und Text oder als Beitrag im Forum) bereitstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mettgranate (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Aktuelles System:

- i7-5820k@4,2 (Alphacool)
- 16GB Crucial DDR4-2400
- 500GB Crucial SSD & 1TB Crucial SSD
- Zotac 980ti AMP! EXTREME (Alphacool)
- BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 & Silent wings 3
- Superflower Leadex 750W
- Mora 360 & Laing DDC & Eisbecher
- Aquaero 6 & Farbwerk
- Logitech g15& Roccat Kone
- Edifier r2000
- LG27MU67

Eigentlich reizt mich nur die 1080 und der Monitor. Die 1080 würde ich auch dann gleich unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## Jiko (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So liebe Leute! Da mein Computer dringend gepimpt werden muss, weil ich hier einen Crossover aus einem alten Rechner und einem neuen mit Übergangskomponenten habe, habe ich mal ausgelotet, was ich bräuchte und muss sagen, dass das absolut perfekt passen würde!

Dies wäre meine Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum genau diese Komponenten? Ich habe nach dem langsamen Ausfall meines alten Rechners vor nicht allzu langer Zeit angefangen, einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen, musste allerdings als (Design-)Student aus finanzieller Sicht einige Komponenten hinten anstellen, um einigermaßen schnell wieder überhaupt an ein laufendes System zu kommen. So sieht mein aktuelles System gerade so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard: *MSI Z170-A Pro* - ergo ein neues, durchaus gutes Mainboard als effektive Grundlage. 
Grafikkarte: *nVidia GeForce GTX 460 1024MB* (Colorful Referenzmodell) - hier habe ich die alte Grafikkarte übergangsweise übernehmen müssen, aber da ich viel im Bereich der Videobearbeitung tätig bin und ein Programm nutze, welches intensiv auf die Grafikkarte zugreift, habe ich hier schon einige problematische Situationen erlebt bis hin zu Fehlermeldungen und entsprechenden Videofehlern aufgrund von vollem Grafikspeicher. Die GTX 1070 hat eine ähnliche TDP, daher bekomme ich hier auch kein Kopfzerbrechen mit dem Netzteil und die Rechenleistung (336 Cuda-Kerne --> 1920 Cuda-Kerne | 1GB GDDR5 --> 8GB GDDR5) wäre traumhaft - ganz abgesehen von der extrem verbesserten Spieleleistung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und lasst euch sagen: Das ist echt traurig!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Das ist sie, ziemlich laut und inzwischen unpraktisch.)

(Davon abgesehen wäre damit nicht nur mir geholfen, sondern auch meinem Neffen, der in seinem Rechner eine Geforce 7600 GS betreibt und schon die ganze Zeit darauf lauert, dass ich mal die Grafikkarte upgrade, damit er meine alte 460er einbauen kann)

Gehäuse: *Fractal Design Arc XL* mit ursprünglichem Lüfterset - dieses Gehäuse ist neu und bietet viel Platz für alles, was ich so brauche; so habe ich einige Festplatten drin für Rohdaten und Arbeitsdaten, Fotos und Videos. Ich habe allerdings noch Platz für drei weitere 140mm-Lüfter (vorne, oben, unten), welche hier auch gut wären, um die Festplatten und die sonstigen Komponenten vor einem Hitzetod zu sichern! Dies ist nämlich der Punkt gewesen, der wahrscheinlich meinen alten Computer gekillt hat. Der hatte in einem zu kleinen Gehäuse nämlich einen leisen Lüfter. Extrem leise, da absolut unbeweglich. Ich vermute, dass es da irgendwas gegrillt hatte und das möchte ich in meinem neuen Rechner unbedingt vermeiden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die unteren Festplatten bekommen momentan leider echt wenig Luft, was sogar noch problematischer wird, wenn es tatsächlich mal mehr werden.)

Netzteil: *beQuiet! Straight Power 10 400W* - ebenfalls ein neues und sehr effizientes Netzteil, welches voll ausreicht, solange ich die Komponenten nicht zu heiß befeuere.
Prozessor: *Intel Pentium G4400* inkl. Box-Lüfter - an dieser Stelle musste ich ebenfalls etwas zurückstecken und um mein Sparen auf die besseren Komponenten nicht zu stören, bin ich hier erstmal echt auf ein Billigmodell gegangen. Ich möchte mir hier einen i7-6700K leisten und dafür wäre der Dark Rock Pro 3 perfekt, da der Prozessor ohne Lüfter kommt. Dies wäre die nächste Komponente, welche ich mir leisten würde, wenn der finanzielle Konkurrenzkampf mit der Grafikkarte gelöst wäre, was momentan eines meiner Hauptprobleme ist (also der finanzielle Anschaffungskampf "Grafikkarte vs. Prozessor"). Das Upgrade würde ich dann quasi parallel betreiben, um die angestrebte Leistung zu erreichen und den CPU-Lüfter gleich in Betrieb nehmen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und bei diesem Gehäuse habe ich nichtmal Angst, dass der Dark Rock Pro 3 nicht passen könnte.)

RAM: *48GB DDR4* (Crucial Ballistix & Kensington HyperX) - das hat sich durch Sonderangebote ergeben und hier bin ich auch erstmal gut aufgestellt.

Laufwerke: 1x SSD 500GB System, 3x HDD 3,5" (500GB SATA-I, 2TB SATA-II, 4TB SATA-III) angeschlossen und 1x Backup der wichtigsten Daten nicht angeschlossen, 2x optisch inkl. BluRay. Hier würde ich gerne noch upgraden im Laufe der Zeit, da die produzierten Datenmengen im Foto- und Filmbereich einfach enorm sind, und das würde näher in den Bereich des Möglichen kommen, wenn ich nicht mehr die Sorgen mit der prinzipiellen momentan noch zu schwachen Leistung des Rechners hätte. Auch eine SATA-Controller-Karte für einfach mehr Festplatten steht auf der Agenda. 
Ansonsten ist noch ein Kartenleser drinnen und was da noch im Gehäuse festgeschraubt ist, sind interne USB-Anschlüsse mit dem Empfänger zu einer Logitech Funk-Tastatur, welche Fernbedienung spielt, wenn man am Fernseher was vom Computer aus laufen lässt)

Tastatur: *IBM KB-9910* - diese ist zwar funktionsfähig, aber alt. Definitely. Optisch wie technisch. Keine Beleuchtung (was doch sehr praktisch wäre, da ich des öfteren in schummrigem Umgebungslicht arbeite), keine sonderlich angenehme Armablage. Meine bessere Hälfte beschwert sich auch jedesmal wieder, wie unangenehm sie die Tastatur findet. Eine Sova MK wäre da eine ganz andere Klasse!
Maus: *Kensington Orbit Trackball with Scroll Ring* (steht tatsächlich so drauf). Ich nutze gerne Trackballs unterwegs am Laptop, da sie viel weniger Platz brauchen. Praktisch ist das hier zu Hause eigentlich nicht von Relevanz und ich nutze den Trackball, weil meine Maus nach einigen Jahren einfach irgendwann durch war und schon gedrückt hat, als ich nur den Finger sanft abgelegt habe. Eine Kova wäre super und ich könnte den Trackball wieder in der Laptoptasche verstauen, damit ich ihn auch dabei habe, wenn ich ihn brauche!
Kopfhörer:  *Superlux HD-662 F* - Diese sind eben einfach nur Kopfhörer und kein Headset, was definitiv praktisch wäre. Sie sind akustisch schön neutral für die präzise Tonbearbeitung, aber für längeres Tragen (Spielen etc.) nicht optimal, zumal man hier oftmals gar kein steril-neutrales Ergebnis möchte, sondern etwas mehr Wumms. Renga wins!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor: *Samsung S24C200BL* - Das ist ein 24"-Monitor mit Full HD-Auflösung. Ansonsten nothing special, tendenziell Büro-Bildschirm und damit fast schon eine Beleidigung für die GTX 1070. Außerdem ist der Fernseher angeschlossen. Mit der neuen Grafikkarte und deren Leistung wäre es aber schon deutlich eindrucksvoller, den iiyama-4K-Bildschirm ansteuern zu können. Das würde außerdem deutliche Vorteile in der Bearbeitung von Videomaterial und für Desktop Publishing bringen, wo mehr Detail und Raum nie schaden können. Außerdem könnte dieser Monitor die GTX 1070 in Spielen schön ausreizen, damit dieser niemals langweilig wird! Der alte Monitor wäre annehmbar zur Dateiverwaltung, um nicht zwischen verschiedenen Fenstern hin- und her zu wechseln, was ich momentan noch machen muss. Die GTX 460 kann auch maximal nur zwei Bildschirme ansteuern, was neben vorhandenem Monitor und Fernseher (welcher etwas weiter weg steht und für Arbeiten nucht genutzt werden kann, sondern nur zum Filme sehen und Fotos präsentieren) dementsprechend nichts weiter zulässt - mit der GTX 1070 könnte ich das endlich tun, was das Arbeiten deutlich angenehmer machen würde!


Ergo: Alle Teile ergeben für mein System, meinen privaten wie nach dem Studium eventuell grundlegenden beruflichen "Designer-Hauptrechner" für meine wahrscheinliche Selbstständigkeit, einen Sinn und würden die bisher angeschafften Komponenten perfekt ergänzen! Ich wäre hiermit gut gerüstet für die kommenden Jahre und hätte Komponenten, die auch in der Zukunft noch OC-Potenzial bieten (wenn ich dann das Netzteil irgendwann gegen ein stärkeres wechsle), sofern die Leistung in den Grenzbereich kommt. Fotos werden natürlich geliefert; den Einbau könnte ich selbst vornehmen. Prinzipiell könnte ich natürlich auch ein Video drehen vom Einbau bzw. der Inbetriebnahme; denn schließlich könnte ich dann auch endlich sinnvoll den Videoschnitt vornehmen, um gleich einen Praxistest zu betreiben 


Es wäre ein Traum!


----------



## bibo842 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Wunschaufrüstung:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Derzeitiges System:*
Gehäuse und Lüfter: Fractal Design Arc Midi (vorinstallierte Lüfter: 3x 140mm)
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V (Sockel 1155)
CPU: Intel i5 2400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3-1333
Datenträger: 256 GB SSD + 2x HDD mit jeweils 2 TB
Grafikkarte: -
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Monitor: 24" DELL UltraSharp U2412M (1920:1200)
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4
Maus: Logitech G400
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD 598


Mein derzeitiges System ist fast identisch mit dem von meiner letztjährigen Bewerbung. Ich habe vor zwei, drei Monaten meine alte Grafikkarte (Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 (2GB)) verkauft, um mir jetzt im Herbst/Winter eine GTX1060 zuzulegen (derzeitiges Netzteil sollte ausreichen?).
Außerdem werkelt nun statt der zuvor eingebauten 128GB-SSD (Samsung 830) meine (zuvor im Netbook dahin vegetierende) 256GB-SSD von crucial (m4) im Rechner.

Im Rahmen Eurer Pimp-my-PC-Aktion hätte ich natürlich mehr Spielraum beim Aufrüsten! Bei meiner Wunschausrüstung habe ich daher wegen höherer Leistungsreserveren gleich zur GTX1070 (plus 700-Watt-Netzteil) gegriffen und könnte mithilfe des neuen Monitors - abhängig vom jeweiligen Spiel - auch mal höher als Full HD gehen.
Eine neue Peripherie-Ausstattung wäre richtig klasse, da Tastatur, Maus und Pad nach fünf Jahren doch etwas abgegriffen aussehen... Außerdem ist die umfangreich ausgestattete Skeltr-Tastatur ein echter Leckerbissen!
Ein Headset besitze ich noch nicht - fürs Spielen und Musik hören (Hauptanwendungsgebiet!) nutze ich den Stereo-Kopfhörer HD 598 von Sennheiser.


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hätte eigentlich nur gerne eine zweite GTX 1080 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 3x 140mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT KIRO + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: i7 6700K 
CPU-Kühler: be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200Mhz 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080 SuperJetstream
Netzteil: be Quiet 10-CM 600W
HDDs: 1x Samsung 830 SSD, 2x SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Gehäuse: be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz
Monitor: Dell U2715H 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TigerKhan (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Komponenten:    Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
                                                                Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
                                                                Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
                                                                Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
                                                                Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

                                                             Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine jetzigen Pc Komponenten:   Grafikkarte:Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 4G
                                                                         Prozessor: i7 4790 3.6 GHz
                                                                         RAM: 16GB (Hersteller unbekannt)
                                                                         Festplatten: 1 SSD mit 128GB  (Hersteller unbekannt)
                                                                                                    1 HDD mit 1000GB  (Hersteller unbekannt)
                                                                         Mainboard:  (Hersteller unbekannt)
                                                                         Netzteil: 450 Watt (Hersteller unbekannt)

Ich habe mir diese Hardware ausgesucht, weil ich meinen PC aufrüsten will denn es ist ein Fertig PC (von Medion) und deswegen weiß ich auch nicht was für Komponenten verbaut sind (bzw. von welche Herstellern) bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.Wenn ich die Komponenten gewinne dann sieht Mein PC auch endlich mal gut aus und ich würde die Komponenten gerne selbst einbauen.Mit der Neuen Grafikkarte kann ich auch mit höheren Auflösungen spielen als jetzt und auch  
grafikaufwendige Spiele spielen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen TigerKhan


----------



## Grambinus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitiges System:


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mainboard: MSI G41;-P43
RAM: 2x  Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)
Netzteil Cougar A350 350Watt
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Xtreme PCS HD3850 512MB GDDR3
Monitor: LG Flatron W2241S
Gehäuse: Irgendein Uralt Gehäuse
Festplatten: 1x Sandisk SDSSDA 120G; 1x Samsung HD103SI, 1x Samsung HD250HJ
Tastatur: Microsoft Wired Keyboard
Maus: Razer Deathadder lefthand Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olol5620 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH!

Ich finde es immer noch klasse, dass ihr Leute bei dem PC-Upgrade unterstützt!

Derzeit ist in meiner Kiste ein 
CPU:    FX 8350 @4.20 GHz      
Mainboard:    ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX
CPU Lüfter:    Thermalright Macho
Arbeitsspeicher:     8GB RAM @1600 MHz
GPU:    R9 290 Sapphire Nitro
PSU:    500W EVGA 80+
Gehäuse:    Sharkoon VS3-S,
dass mit meinem 4 Speicherplatten (2HDDs, 2SSDs)
und dem DVD-Laufwerk sehr voll ist (so voll, dass eine HDD lose auf dem Laufwerk liegen muss) und der CPU-Lüfter notgetrungen zugestellt ist.

Wie ihr seht ergeben sich direkt ein paar Probleme, die ich schon seit einer Weile angehen will, aber als armer Student...
Zum einen ist die Graphikkarte mit meinem 4K-Bildschirm (Samsung) immer überfordert, sodass ich eigentlich immer in 1440p spiele, andererseits wird alles im Gehäuse sehr warm, weil die Luft Zirkulation sehr beschränkt wurde. Einbisschen abhilfe, hab ich mit ein paar Lüftern versucht (Ghetto-Style ins Gehäuse gebort), aber die bringen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Außerdem ist das Netzteil ziemlich an der Belastungsgrenze durch die Komponeten, sodass es sich in diesem Sommer schon ein paar mal verabschiedet hat (unter Verlust einiger Spielstände).
Deshalb hab ich mich für das Gehäuse und Netzteil entschieden, wenn auch die 850W dann übertrieben wären, aber die 80+ Platinum Zertifizierung hat es mir angetan, denn höhere Effizienz bedeutet weniger Wärmeverluste, sodass ich auch im Hochsommer meine "Semesterferien" genießen kann.
Die Grafikkarte zieht mit diesem Upgrade auch meiner sonstigen Peripherie gleich.

Deshalb habe ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich wäre hoch erfreut, wenn mein PC einer "General-Überholung" unterzogen würde

Liebe Grüße
olol

Viel Glück an alle anderen


----------



## Akaru4Gaming (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein System:

Prozessor: i5-3470 @ 3,20 GHz - 3.50 GHz
Grafikkarte:  EVGA GEFORCE GTX 980 SC
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16 GB
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPOWER
Wasserkühlung: Corsair H110i GTX
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z
Gehäuse: NZXT H440
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750i
Lüfter: Aero Cool Dead Silence


Hallo PCGH  

Wie auf meinem Bild zu sehen, habe mich mir von Samsung einen 4k TV geholt und würde den auch gerne zum Zocken benutzen. 
Daher habe ich mir auch die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G ausgesucht. Mit meiner jetzigen EVGA GEFORCE GTX 980 SC kann ich kein Game richtig flüssig spielen... 
Aber mit Hilfe von euch, könnte ich auch mal anständig in 4k zocken   
Wäre auch super, wenn der Asus Monitor gegen den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 ausgetauscht werden würde. 
Ich erhoffe mir von dieser Aktion 4k mal richtig erleben zu können. 
Daumen drücken und hoffen ist jetzt angesagt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Akaru4Gaming


----------



## eXeAirMax (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Tag,

in der Regel nehme ich nicht gerne an Verlosungen oder Gewinnspielen teil, bei dem Angebot von PCGH musste ich allerdings zuschlagen 

Hier meine gewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Büchse hat folgende Komponenten verbaut :


╔►Case: Enermax Thormax Gigant 
╠►Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 
╠►Prozessor: Intel Core i7 5820k 6x 3.30 GHz 
╠►Ram: Crucial DDR4-2133 2x 8GB 
╠►GraphicCard 1: Geforce GTX 980 4096MB (Palit Super Jetstream) 
╠►GraphicCard 2: Geforce GTX 980 4096MB (Palit Super Jetstream) 
╠►SSD 1: Transcend SSD370 512GB 
╠►SSD 2: Transcend SSD370 512GB 
╚►Power Supply: 700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 

Equipment 

╔►Screen: Asus ROG PG278Q 27' 144Hz G-Sync 
╠►Keyboard: Roccat Ryus MK Pro (Cherry Black Switches) 
╠►Mouse: Razer DeathAdder G4 
╠►Mousepad: Mad Catz Alugraphics gamerPro 
╠►Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX 300 
╚►Soundcard: Asus Xonar Essence ST 


Die GTX 1080 würde mir eine enorme Platzersparnis einbringen,  sodass ich meine beiden 980er ausbauen könnte und endlich wieder was Platz in meinem Case hätte(siehe Anhang) 

Ich würde mich freuen eine paar neue Komponenten in meinem System begrüßen zu dürfen 

In diesem Sinne...

Liebe Grüße 

eXeAirMax


----------



## Bananen8r0t (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team!

Großartige Aktion mal wieder und passt perfekt in meinen geplanten Aufrüstzeitraum 

Erstmal zu den derzeitigen Specs:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 635 @3.33 Ghz
Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Mainboard: Biostar A770E3
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 2x4 GiByte
Festplatten/SSD: OCZ Vector 150 120GB 2x Samsung 400GB 1x Samsung 500GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Silber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das gute Stück von mir in naher Zukunft auf X99 aufgerüstet wird, hab ich mir als Ergänzung zu meinem schon geplanten Upgrade folgende Komponenten aus eurer Aktion herausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Warum? Weil mir der Rechner zu laut und zu warm wird, was hauptsächlich am guten alten Hawaii liegt.
 Da kommt mir eine GTX 1070 gerade Recht. Außerdem verträgt sie sich so schön mit dem gewählten 1440p Monitor  
Das hochwertige Netzteil in Form vom Dark Power Pro 11 sieht nicht nur schick aus, sondern erfüllt dazu die Anforderungen moderner Systeme besser, leiser und effizienter als mein jetziges. 
Die Silent Wings Lüfter tun ihr übriges zur allgemeinen Lautstärkesenkung dazu, sie würden meine 3 140er Pure Wings 2 ersetzen die Momentan im Einsatz sind.


Was die Aufrüstung des PCs angeht, das würde ich gerne selbst erledigen (An dieser Stelle mal Lob für die Entscheidung dem Gewinner diese Option zu geben).


Was bleibt noch zu sagen? Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück und sage Danke für das möglich machen dieser Aktion 

Ein paar Bilder sind im Anhang (Entschuldigt den Staub, neues Druckluftspray ist unterwegs^^)


Gruß Sascha


----------



## sonntagskind (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design  Define R4
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K@4,7Ghz
Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock 3 Pro
Lüfter: 5x140mm bequiet SilentWings2
Netzteil: bequiet DarkPowerPro 11 650Watt
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980 SC ACX2.0
Laufwerke: Samsung 850Pro/PioneerBluray
Mainboard: Asrock Z97 Pro4
Monitor: 55 Zoll-Panasonic-TV (Couch-Zocker  )
RAM: 24GB DDR3-2400








Begründung:

Wie man an den Spezifikationen des Rechners gut sehen kann, ist es ja eigentlich schon ein recht potentes System, und Bedarf aus der Sicht des ein oder anderen gar keines Updates. Jetzt kommt aber das "kleine bis mittelschwere" ABER: Ich bin, wie ich schon schrieb, ja Couch-Zocker. Ich war jahrelang beim Spielen eher der Schreibtischtäter bis ich bei der Xbox360 schwach wurde weil ich das ewige Aufrüsten leid war. Damals hatte ich einen wassergekühlten Athlon XP der mit echten 2600Mhz lief. Dazu eine Geforce7800GS...die letzte AGP-Grafikkarte. Ich hätte also den gesamten Rechner tauschen müssen, und als damaliger Azubi lag das weit ausserhalb des Budgets.  Auf die Xbox360 folgte dann auch eine Xbox-One, weil es schon sehr bequem ist, sich über Hardware keine Gedanken mehr machen zu müssen. Doch eine Konsole ist kein PC...Die Optik ist am PC schon noch deutlich besser und die Lust am schrauben kam zurück. Der Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer und hängt am TV und der Anlage. Ein großes Bild und guter Sound sind einfach toll! Leider ist die GTX980 zwar immer noch ausreichend für Full-HD um einer Xbox-One locker das Wasser reichen zu können, aber will man wirklich flüssige Bildraten und Anti-Aliasing nutzen, wird es eng...

Und ich muss euch bei PCGH ja sicher nicht erzählen, dass, wenn man erst einmal Blut an Optik und wirklich flüssigen Frameraten geleckt hat, man nicht mehr zurück kann und will.
Deswegen möchte ich meinen Rechner gerne fit für 4K machen. Den Schreibtisch dafür habe ich nach wie vor und die auf 4,7Ghz übertaktete CPU inklusive der 24GB-RAM sind für 4K und hohe Spieleleistung bestens geeignet. Die CPU ist geköpft (vom 4770 den ich vorher hatte, findet ihr Bilder in meiner Galerie) und wird von einem bequiet Dark RockPro3 gekühlt.
Da der PC (noch) im Wohnzimmer steht und auch als Universal-Media-Center benutzt wird, wurde "Silent" groß geschrieben und die Maschine ist im 2D-Betrieb dank angepasster Lüfterkurven nahezu unhörbar. Beim Spielen wird es natürlich etwas lauter, aber da macht das nichts.
Für das Zocken am TV habe ich nach wie vor die Konsole, aber ich möchte wieder zurück an den Schreibtisch wegen perfekter Optik und der durch nichts zu ersetzenden Maus+Tastatur-Steuerung für Shooter.

Ich habe nun fast 20Jahre Overclocking und Benchmark-Erfahrung. Wenn Hardware ein Limit hat, finde ich es. 
Wenn ihr mich also auswählen solltet, könnt ihr mir die Hardware zuschicken, ich baue Sie ein, mache haufenweise Bilder, tausche die WLP der Grafikkarte, treibe sie ans Limit und schreibe euch auch gern ein paar Zeilen zu jedem einzelnen Produkt. Gerne könnt ihr mir auch mitteilen, was euch wichtig ist, dann lege ich meinen Fokus darauf besonders.

Ich würde mich tierisch über die geupdatete Hardware freuen, zumal ich die Rechenleistung auch für das PCGH-Folding@Home-Team gut gebrauchen kann, wo ich regelmäßig mitfalte. So  gesehen, wäre ein Update meines Rechners sogar eine gute Tat. 

Viele Grüße aus Rostock,
das sonntagskind 




Weitere Innenraumbilder folgen noch.


----------



## 1980Kamikaze (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Alt PC
CPU: AMD FX 8320e
Mainboard: MSI 970a- G46
RAM: Corsair XMS3 1600 8Gb Kit
GPU: Club 3D R9 280 Royal King 
HDD: 1Tb Seagate "älteres modell"
SSD: SanDisk 128GB
Netzteil: Enermax 700W MaxPro
Gehäuse: Thermaltake G41 Comrade
CPU Kühler: EKL Brocken 1
Lüfter: 3xEnermax 120mm

finde der CPU noch gut für das Alter was er hat habe ihn stabil auf 4.2GHz übertaktet 
nur die Grafikkarte Brennstoff mich richtig aus hat leider nur 3GB VRAM
aber es geht noch 
leider ist in der Aufrüstung kein CPU
schade 
da ich eine kleine Familie habe ist das Geld auch nicht immer da um was neues anzuschaffen 
daher hoffe ich das ich was Glück habe

Aufrüstung 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Flipbo219 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch-Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:
- i5 2320 auf einem Medion MS 7728
- Asus Strix GTX 970
- Xilence Netzteil
- 128 GB San Disk SSD
- 1TB HDD
- Gehäuse Aerocool Aero 800

Würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinne .


----------



## Thilo00 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH,

Ich freue mich, wie jedes Jahr auf PimpMyPC! Dieses Jahr mache ich, da es doch Probleme mit einpaar meiner Komponenten gibt.

Meine Ausgewählten Komponenten sind:
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitig sind in meinem Rechner folgende Komponenten verbaut:
-Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 980 ASUS STRIX OC
-Gehäuse: Corsair-Carbide-Series-SPEC-01-mit-Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower
-CPU: IntelCore i5 4690k
-CPU-Kühler: BOX Kühler
-Mainboard: GIGABYTE H97D3H
-Festplatte: 1000 GB HDD
-Laufwerk: BluRay Laufwerk
-Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR 3
-Netzteil: 500 Watt
Hier ist ein Bild meines PC`s von Innen (siehe Anhang)

Ich habe mich für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden, da meine Grafikkarte im Moment einpaar Probleme macht. Spieler stürzen dauernd ab und daher habe ich sehr viel Wert auf die Grafikkarte gelegt, da sie mir am wichtigsten ist. Ein neuer CPU Kühler wäre auch nicht schlecht, da meiner doch gerade aufgrund der Größe sehr laut wird und ich sehr gerne einen leiseren PC hätte. Ich habe mich für diese Lüfter entschieden, da ich der Ansicht bin, dass diese wenig zur Geräuschentwicklung beitragen und leise sind. Ein neuer Monitor wäre auch nicht schlecht, da meiner ein Wackelkontakt mit den Anschlüssen wie z.B. HDMI und DVI hat. Über das Peripherie-Bundle von ROCCAT würde ich mich ebenfalls sehr freuen!

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde !
Ich würde meinen PC zu Ihnen Senden, da ich beim Zusammenbau nicht soviel Ahnung habe. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Thilo00


----------



## Haligia (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

zuerst vielen Dank für diese "Pimp my PC" Aktion. Wie schon beim letzten Jahr wieder eine tolle Gelegenheit für Leute die es sich nicht leisten können, Ihre Rechner aufzurüsten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch teilgenommen, jedoch wie immer kein Glück gehabt. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Mal 

*Zu meiner Person:*

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart und studiere derzeit Medieninformatik. Meine große Interesse an Hard- und Software in Kombination mit meinen gestalterischen Fähigkeiten brachten mich zu diesem Studiengang. In meiner Freizeit spiele ich gerne mit Freunden zusammen. Jedoch hinderte mein PC mich meistens durch die Grafikleistung… In Spielen wie BF1 muss ich mich mit niedrigsten Einstellungen und 30 FPS spielen was auf die Dauer nervt.


*Mein aktuelle Hardware **:*

- i7 4790S
- IPM87-MP (mATX OEM Mainboard mit H87 Chipsatz)
-  8GB Samsung Single Modul  1600Mhz DDR3
- GTX 745 4GB GDDR3
- 1TB Seagate Barracuda
- 200W OEM Netzteil
- HP Mini OEM Gehäuse

Habe den Rechner gebraucht gekauft, weil ich mir zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts neues und gutes leisten konnte. Habe zusätzlich noch zwei Sachen die noch nicht eingebaut werden konnten:

- Samsung 750 Evo 250GB => Als neues Bootmedium. Habe ich mit dem gesparten Geld gekauft. Auf die 1TB HDD kommen dann nur Spiele und Backups... (wird bald eingebaut)
- be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 => Wird den Boxed bzw OEM Kühler ersetzen... Habe ich gebraucht von einem Freund aus der Uni geschenkt bekommen weil er jetzt seinen ganzen  PC mit einer Custom Wasser Kühlung kühlt. Das DRP3 passt jedoch nicht in mein OEM Gehäuse rein, weshalb ich es noch nicht einbauen konnte....



*Meine ausgewählten Sachen ** :*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)*



*Begründung für die Auswahl **:
*
*Die Auswahl ergänzt genau das, was ich brauche bzw was ein riesiger Upgrade für mich wäre…*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G:
*Da mir aktuell der Haswell i7 4790S völlig ausreicht mit seinen 3,2-4Ghz und ich aktuell kein Geld für einen besseren i7 6700K mit entsprechendem Z170 Mainboard und DDR4 RAM habe, wollte ich lieber das schwächste Glied im System auswechseln, unswar die Grafikkarte. Die GTX 745 ist einfach zu schwach selbst für 1080p Gaming. Ich spiele immer mit den niedrigsten Settings in 720p oder je nach Spiel 1080p... Die GTX 1070 wäre ein riesiger Schritt und wäre von 1080p bis hin zu1440p bzw 4K Gaming (mit angepassten Einstellungen) ein idealer Nachfolger. Wenn ich einer der 4 glücklichen wäre würde ich das in der Zukunft gesparte Geld für eine neue bessere CPU+Mainboard+RAM ausgeben...


*Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt:
*Mein schlechtes 200W HP OEM Netzteil würde ich durch das be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt ersetzen, welches Jahrelang im PC werkeln würde und auch natürlich für alle Upgrades vollkommen ausreicht. Bezüglich der Lautstärke, der Qualität und der Effizienz  vertraue ich  be quiet! vollkommen. Im Markt gibt es kaum besseres.


*Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black:*
In mein HP OEM Gehäuse passt nichts rein. Es klappert von allen Ecken. Ein Freund von mir hat das Silent Base 800 und seitdem ich es bei ihm live gesehen habe, gefällt es mir richtig gut... Mein gebrauchter DRP3 würde zusammen mit dem Power Zone Netzteil gut reinpassen und wäre somit ein gutes be quiet! Trio.... 


*Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga:*
Derzeit bin ich mit einer Trust Maus, Trust Slimline Tastatur (Rubberdome), einem Trust Headset aus dem MediaMarkt und einem NoName Mousepad unterwegs,  welche zusammen nichtmal 50€ gekostet haben...  Oft werden Mausklicks bzw Tastatureingaben nicht korrekt wargenommen. Das Roccat Bundle würde einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ausmachen...


*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1:*
Kommen wir zum Monitor… Ich habe das iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 ausgewählt weil ich mit meinem einzigen Asus VS 247HR etwas unzufrieden bin. Die Farben und der Betrachtungswinkel sind  nicht gut. Für das Arbeiten  ist mein Monitor kaum geeignet. Wegen der GTX 1070 könnte ich mit einem 28“ 4K Monitor sicher besser arbeiten und auch mal in in höheren Auflösungen wie 1440p bzw 4K spielen. Vor allem wenn ich wegen dem Studium beim Arbeiten mehrere Programme  gleichzeitig offen habe, geht mit der Platz bei einem Full HD Monitor schnell aus. Das  iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 hat sicher eine deutlich ist ergonomischer (Höhenverstellung etc) was bei meinem Monitor komplett fehlt. Das Arbeiten würde sich definitiv erleichtern. 


Ich wünsche jetzt allen Teilnehmern viel Glück  

PS: Please PCGH Pimp my PC <3


*Fotos zu aktuellen Komponenten:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom27luca28 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH  ich würde gern mein Pc aufrüsten  

Meine Auswahl wäre diese hier :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe die Komponenten gewählt weil meine Gtx 970 leider seinen Geist auf gibt und fast nur noch Pixelfehler   darstellt und das nicht gerade schön ist 

Meine Jetzigen Komponenten sind wie folgt 

I5 4460  der reicht mir noch aus 
Gigabyte H87 D3H
8 Gb Ram von Adata 
Be quiet 500 watt netzteil  
Zotac Gtx 970 
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 

ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde weil das Geld ist gerade sehr knapp und da ist neue Hardware leider nicht drin 
MFG Tom


----------



## FettStuhl (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das wäre der Hammer wenn mein PC gepimpt wird! ich hab noch nie was gewonnen 

Mein jetziges Setup:
CPU: AMD FX-6300, 6 Core, 3,5 GHz
Graka: MSI Radeon R9 280 Gaming 3G, 3072 MB DDR5
Netzteil: Aerocool Strike-X Army Edition Netzteil - 500 Watt
MB: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P, AMD 970 Mainboard - Sockel AM3+
Monitor: Eizo Foris FG2421
Maus: Logitech g301
Tastatur: Steelseries 6g v2


Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


----------



## oOsteanOo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
eine richtig gute Idee von euch. 

Mein Rechner sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:


CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Motherboard: Gigabyte H87M-D3H 
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra 
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
Festplatte System: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo 
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 350D 
Maus: Zowie FK1
Tastatur: Roccat Arvo
Bildschirm; Asus VS2778G
Headset: SteelSeries Siberia v2



Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Vegero (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 67 (14 Punkte übrig)

So diese "Schlichten" Sachen hätte ich gerne zum Upgraden.

Zurzeit verbaut:

Prozessor: Intel i5 2400 Sandy Bridge 4x3,1 GHz
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte G1  Gaming Geforce GTX960 4G (übertaktet auf 1536 MHz GPU, 7406 MHz VRAM)
Mainboard: MSI H61M E33 (B3) 
Arbeitsspeicher: Geil 8Gb 1333MHz
SSD: Samsung 850 250 GB
HDD's: WD Green 1TB, Thosiba 500GB
Gehäuse: Jupiter_X
Netzteil: Be-quiet! Pure Power L8 500W
Lüfter: 7x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min
Maus: Roccat Savu
Tastatur: Cooler Master Octane
Monitore:  ??? 1x 1280x1024, 1x Hanns.G 1920x1080

Zurzeit ist dank dem beschiedenen Gehäuse kein Kabel-Management verfügbar, und somit sieht es sehr blöd aus.
Da ich mit meiner Grafikkarte zufrieden bin wähle ich das Mainboard da das jetzige Spulenfiepen hat was man immer hört (auch wenn ich mir eine neue CPU und RAM holen müsste (i5 6600k oder i7 6700k) (16Gb RAM)
Das jetzige Netzteil wird es denke ich mal aushalten und bei der Grafikkarte bleibe ich lieber bei dem Monitor 1080p.

Deswegen wünsche ich mir das ich dieses kleine aber feine Upgrade bekomme. Und für die CPU und RAM habe ich was übrig aber nicht für das gesammte System.


----------



## W1nd1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Verbaute Komponenten:

Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Ram
              System Manufacturer: MEDIONPC erazer
                              System Model: MS-7728
                                       Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
                                    Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 970 4GB DDR5 Memory von ZOTAC
                                  CPU-Kühler: Medion erazer
                                      Festplatte: HDD 2TB
                                                              SSD 240GB von TOSHIBA
                                          Monitor: Sony Bravia TV
                                          Tastatur: hama Penalizer Pro
                                                Maus: Logitech MX 518, 1800 dpi (c.a. 17 Jahre in betrieb)
                                          Headset: Speed Link Medusa 5.1


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Versuch ich auch mal mein Glück 

Wunschkomponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:

CPU: i7 4770K
MB: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
Graka: R9 290X
RAM: 16 GB DDR3
500 GB 840 EVO
NT: BQ DPP 10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crach77 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH, ich Jahrelanger analog Leser und würde mich freuen wenn Ihr meinen Rechner pimt:

Altes System: 
Prozessor:	FX 8530
Kühler:		Thermalright Silver Arrow
Grafikkarte:	ASUS GTX 570
Speicher:	2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-1600
Mainboard:  	AM3+
Monitor: 	24 Zoll 1.920 x 1.080
Netzteil: 	650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro
Gehäuse:	Big-Tower

PIMP2016:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## skylow23 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*STOP 

**Neue Hardware ihr habt zu vergeben? Mein PC  warten so lange darauf.
Idee klasse ich finde. Diesmal bewerben mich will.
*
Seit dem Beging als ich meinen ersten PC 486 hatte, war ich mit dem Virus PC infiziert. Ich habe für Freunde und Bekannte viele PC´s zusammengebaut. Den ersten PC den ich von meinem Konfirmationsgeld kaufte war ein K6 II ^^. Eine Göttin hatte ich leider nie in meinem PC wie Raff, aber eine Banshee . Es folgten etliche AMD´s CPUs.  

Euer Magazin verfolge ich seit der Ersten Ausgabe im Oktober 2000. Klasse finde und fand ich immer die Aufrüstgeschichten, Tuningmöglichkeiten Tips und Tricks zu Windows XP in eurem Print Magazin. Auch die damals beigelegte CD war super, da bei uns erst später DSL 768 (Das Teledat hab ich immer noch  ) vorhanden war und ich daher über 56k und ISDN-Kanalbündlung rumsurfte. Viele Tolle Hilfestellungen halfen mir auch mich weiter in die Materie einzulesen. Vielen Dank dafür! 

In den letzten Jahren wurde mein Hobby etwas nebensächlich, da Haus und Nachwuchs kamen. Auch finanziell waren da keine größere Upgrades vom PC drin. Vieles konnte ich günstig von Bekannten bekommen oder auf Ebay ersteigern. Ich würde mich über ein Upgrade unendlich freuen, um mit der neuen Power meinem Hobby wieder etwas mehr Zeit zu widmen, Witcher 3 und andere AAA-Games in annehmbaren FPS zu zocken. 

Aktuell ist ein Spiel wie Witcher 3 auf Grund der Grafikkarte einfach nicht spielbar.

Nun hoffe ich auf das Glück und warte gespannt.

 Auswahl ich habe:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

System:

CPU: Core i5 4670 K
CPU- Kühler: Wasserkühlung Heatkiller 3.0 Watercool
Mainboard: Gigabyte z97x Gaming 5
RAM: 8 Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 Mhz (2x4GB)
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 560 Ti
HDD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250 GB, Samsung HD 1 TB, Samsung HD 200 GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master 500Watt 80+
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932
Monitor: 19" LG 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artanis1978 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Hier die aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Core i5 2500K
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr, 2 GB
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD 1: OCZ 120GB Solid 3
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4 GL
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580
RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance
Gehäuse: Enermax Chakra
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2443


----------



## bastiwe (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nach längerer PC-Abstinenz und Umstieg auf eine Playstation baue ich seit Anfang des Jahres wieder einen spieletauglichen PC auf, allerdings mit sehr begrenztem Budget. In der jetzigen Version ist es ein Mix aus gebrauchten und neuen Komponenten geworden, mit dem man einigermaßen gut spielen kann (Auflösung des Monitors ist auch nur 1440x900).

Angefangen habe ich mit dem Mainboard, der CPU und Grafikkarte (zunächst R9 270X), die ich allesamt über ebay als Gebrauchtware ersteigert habe. Ein altes LC-Netzteil hatte ich aus einem alten Office-Rechner übernommen, ebenso wie das Gehäuse und die Festplatten. Den RAM-Speicher sowie CPU- und Gehäuselüfter habe ich mir neu gekauft.

Vor kurzem habe ich dann das alte Office-PC-Gehäuse, das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte (gebraucht über ebay) ersetzt. Ganz aktuell habe ich nun endlich auch eine SSD eingebaut (Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 mit 240 GB), die zunächst als Systemplatte dienen soll und schon einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub gebracht hat.

Die Pimp My PC-Aktion wäre die Gelegenheit, das Spielerlebnis auf ein neues Level zu heben und den PC zukunftssicher zu machen.

Hier eine Auflistung der aktuell verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard: AsRock 970 Extreme4
CPU: AMD FX-6300, gekühlt von einem Scythe Kotetsu
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury red 2x4 GB @1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte: KFA² GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Sniper Edition
Netzteil: Corsair Vengeance 550M
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W (dank PCGH kommt hier bald das Dark Base Pro 900  )
Monitor: Acer AL1916W (19 Zoll und VGA-Anschluss, 1440x900@60Hz)
Tastatur: Eine alte Logitech-Tastatur, immerhin schnurlos (91LP0291 Cordless Keyboard)
Maus: 1 € Gaming-Maus von ebay (hat aber ein gesleevtes Kabel, LED-Beleuchtung und bestimmt 8 Tasten  )
Headset: Kopfhörer von Tchibo, als Micro dient mein Smartphone mit einer Mikrofon-App (WO-Mic), also völlig unkompliziert 

Anbei die Auflistung meiner Wunschkomponenten mit kurzer Begründung meiner Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)

Aus Budget-Gründen habe ich mir vor kurzem gebraucht eine GTX 970 gekauft, trotz des begrenzten Speichers und der neuen Grafikkarten-Generation. Da in meinem System beim Spielen in der Regel die Grafikkarte das limitierende Element ist, würde der Sprung auf die GTX 1080 einen erheblichen Leistungsschub bringen. In Verbindung mit einem neuen Monitor könnte ich dann auch endlich mal in höheren Auflösungen und Details spielen.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)

Ein Netzteil kam für mich nicht in Frage, da ich hier erst vor kurzem ein Neues gekauft hatte und mir die Leistung von 550 Watt ausreicht. Der CPU-Kühler von be quiet! ist kompakter als mein jetziger Kühler und nochmals leiser. Damit könnte ich endlich mein PC-Gehäuse wieder schließen, da der Scythe-Kühler mit 160 mm Höhe etwas zu groß für mein Gehäuse ist  Somit muss ich derzeit auf die Gehäusewand verzichten.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Die Shadow-Wings gehören zu den leisesten Lüftern am Markt, hier kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Damit könnte ich die doch sehr lauten Gehäuselüfter, die ab Werk im Sharkoon-Gehäuse verbaut sind, ersetzen. Zudem kann ich die Lüfter auch flexibel mitnehmen, wenn ich auf ein neues Gehäuse umsteigen werde.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

Was die Peripherie anbelangt, bin ich derzeit mehr schlecht als recht aufgestellt. Meine Prioriät lag dann doch eher auf der PC-internen Hardware. Für mich ist dieses Bundle ein großer Schritt nach vorne und ich habe noch genug Punkte für die Grafikkarte und den Monitor übrig 

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Dieser Monitor bedeutet im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Anzeigegerät einen gewaltiger Sprung, da ich ja derzeit nicht mal in Full HD geschweige denn QHD spielen kann. In Verbindung mit der neuen Grafikkarte wäre hier ein neues Spielerlebnis garantiert.

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke fürs Lesen und ich wünsche allen PCGH-Lesern viel Glück bei dieser Aktion.


----------



## Maltix (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
hier ist meine Derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3250 (2 Kerne/2 Threads 3,2 GHz
GPU: CPU Intern
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Ram: 1 Riegel Baslistix Sports DDR3 4GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T3-W USB 2.0  1x 120mm Lüfter
Netzteil: Corsair VS450
Mainboard: ASRock B85 Anniversary
SSD: Intenso 128GB
HDD: Seagate 320GB
Monitor: Fehrnsehr Orion 24 Zoll FullHD

Diese Teile wünsche ich mir:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründungen:

Mainboard oder Grafikkarte:
Ich habe mich hier für die GTX 1070 entschieden weil ich keine "richtige" Grafikkarte habe und weil ich mit meinem Mainboard total zufrieden bin.

Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler:
CPU-Kühler! Ganz klar weil, ich zur Zeit nur den Boxed Küher von Intel verwende und Weil ich mein Netzteil gut finde.

Lüfter-Sets oder Gehäuse: 
Ganz klar Lüfter weil ich zur Zeit nur einen 120mm Lüfter verbaut habe, und weil mein Gehäuse echt gut ist. (Ich würde gerne die 140mm Lüfter).

Bundels:
Natürlich das Bundle mit der Nyth, weil sie einfach die beste Maus ist genau so wie die Skeltr Tastertur.

Monitor:
Hier Entscheide ich mich für den 28 Zoll großen 4K weil man mit dem die Grafikkarte einfach perfekt nutzen kann.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte werde ich Natürlich die CPU sowie den RAM austausen und "Bottlenecks" zu verhindern.
Ich würde den PC lieber selber Aufrüsten weil ich es liebe PCs zu bauen oder Aufzurüsten.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück.

Mfg Malte


----------



## Stevee_K (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: P55 Pro USB 3
CPU: i7-860
CPU Kühler: Arcic Cool
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 8 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: GTX 580 Phantom 1,5GB
HDD: 500GB Samsung, SSD 250GB 
Netzteil: LC6460GP3 V2.3 460W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
Maus: Logitech MX 510 (immer noch geil nach all den Jahren)
Tastatur: Logitech G510s 
Headset: Roccat KAVE 14-500
+ diverses Casemodding 

Ich habe mich für diese Hardwarekomponenten entschieden, da ich meinen PC in nächster Zeit aufrüsten wollte. Eigentlich bin ich verfechteter PlayStation zocker und zwischendurch auch mal PC. Aber mittlerweile sehe ich es nicht mehr ein mir alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue Konsole für 400€ kaufen zu müssen und auch noch jährlich 60€ für das zocken mit meinen Freunden zu bezahlen. 
Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne meinen PC aufrüsten und mich eher auf den PC fixieren anstatt auf die Konsole. PC ist einfach geiler  


Falls ich einer der 4 glücklichen sein darf, würde ich mich riesig freuen und die Komponenten gerne selber verbauen, da ich schon immer meine PC's selber gebaut habe.  Von 386er Zeiten bis heute 

Auf jeden Fall ist das hier eine coole Aktion und macht weiter so liebes PCGH-Team

LG

Steeve_K


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo miteinander, schöne Aktion, alle Jahre wieder 


Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080  Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
*
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für obige Konfiguration entschieden, da sich ,seit meinem Umstieg auf Skylake, eindeutig ein Flaschenhals bei der GPU gebildet hat. 
Gleichzeitig besitze ich einen fast genau 7 Jahre alten Medion Full HD 24 Zöller, den ich schon seit geraumer Zeit gerne durch etwas Potenteres (WQHD) ersetzen würde. 
Problem: Siehe Flaschenhals oben.
Antwort: Pimp my PC 2016. Mit dem WQHD 27 Zöller und der GTX 1080 wäre ich wieder perfekt aufgestellt für sahnige Optik und kompromisslose Leistung. 
Die 15 Extra-Hertz nehme ich natürlich auch mit Kusshand. 

Angestaubt sind darüber hinaus auch meine Sidewinder X4 und die Sharkoon Fireglider. Von mechanischen Tastaturen habe ich zwar schon so Einiges gehört, 
testen konnte ich sie allerdings noch nicht. Gleichzeitig bietet sich die Gelegenheit diverse Xilence 120mm Lüfter durch 140mm be quiet! Leisetreter zu ersetzen 
und voila, mein persönlicher Traum-PC steht vor mir!
Sollte ich tatsächlich das Glück und die Ehre haben, dieses Bundle zu ergattern, würde ich es gerne selbst zusammenbauen, denn der Winter naht und die Bastellust steigt 
Bilder vom Endprodukt würde ich natürlich einreichen, denn auch ich begleiche stets meine Schuld 

In diesem Sinne, viel Glück an alle und 1/4 von allem Glück an mich! 

LG

Marcel

*Aktuelle Komponenten*​

Intel Core i7 6700K
ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200MHz
Crucial MX100 256GB, Samsung 1TB
Asus GTX 780 DCII 3GB
Bitfenix Shinobi Window
BeQuiet E10 500W
Medion 23,6" MD 20110


----------



## Dennikwenig (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Hi PCGH,

ich würde mich sehr freuen falls ich die o.g. Hardware gewinne, da ich schon seit einer Weile geplant habe meinen PC optisch und teilweise innerlich zu verbessern.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD FX-8350
Mainboard: MSI 970Gaming
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho X2
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Toxic 2GB


----------



## Herterjo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
schön das ich mir mal wieder den Kopf zerbrechen kann, welche Teile ich mir denn unter den ganzen guten Sachen hypotetisch in meinen PC bauen könnte.

Meinen (ersten) Dektop-PC habe ich als Ferig-PC mit eigentlich ziemlich gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gekauft, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem kompletten Selbstzusammenbau eines PCs hatte.
Leider haben sich dann schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit extreme Grafikprobleme, welche den Rechner unregelmäßig unter mehr oder weniger geringer Last zum Absturz gebracht haben und länger nicht mehr haben starten lassen, eingestellt.
Garantie gab es leider auch nicht, da ich schon im Vorfeld am PC rumgeschraubt hatte (was aber garantiert nicht zu dem Problem beigetragen hat, ehrlich).
Die Probleme ließen sich nicht Soft- und Hardwareseitig lösen, höchstens ein allwöchentlicher Wärmeleitpastenwechsel konnte den PC teilweise noch für Office-Aufgaben gebräuchlich machen, und die Effizienz dieser Lösung ließ auch schnell nach.
Dass ich auf einen Xeon ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit gesetzt habe, da dieser um eineiges billiger, aber fast genauso gut, wie ein i7 ist, hat natürlich auch nicht zu meinem Vorteil bei der Problembekämpfung beigetragen.
Somit musste ich dann ein neues Mainboard (da ich gedacht hatte, der PCIe-Slot wäre der Grund) und später eine neue, aber billigere Grafikkarte her, da der PC wirklich nur noch gefühlt mit Spucke und Zahnstochern (waren wirklich mal zum Abstützen da drinnen) zusammengehalten wurde.

Da der PC aber hauptsächlich noch aus den Ursprungsteilen besteht, welche natürlich alles andere als Markenqualität haben, und ich mit meinem begrenzten Schülerbudget auch nicht gerade die Mittel habe, alles gut nachzurüsten, gibt es einigen Verbesserungsbedarf.

Die Grafikkarte darf immer besser sein, und mit meiner CPU bin ich ganz zufrieden, weshalb ich die GTX 1070 ausgewählt habe, die wohl hoffentlich noch eine Weile aktuell ist und einigermaßen VR-tauglich, falls ich jemals in den Besitze eines HMD gelangen sollte.
Ich habe auch schon seit längerem ein BeQuiet Gehäuse und Netzteil im Auge, weil meine Originalteile wirklich nicht gut sind, wenn sogar Schrott.
Wenn das ausgetauscht wird, habe ich sogar mal die Motivation das Kabelmanagment gut zu machen.
Zocken tue ich auch noch mit der Rubberdome-Tastatur, die beim PC dabei war, mit einem gebrauchten Bildschirm und einem Mousepadwerbegeschenk.

Somit glaube ich, das sich aus diesem Flickenwerk mit diesen Teilen, welche ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld habe, auch privat kaufen werde (oder die Nachfolgeversionen, da bis dahin noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen könnte), ein ziemlich rundes Gesamtpaket ergibt.

Aktuelle Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3 
Arbeitsspeicher: Nanya Technology 8GB-DDR3 1600Mhz (Noch nie davon gehört? Ich auch nicht)
Festplatten: 1+0,5 TB HDD 
Grafikkarte:  XFX R9 380X DD (Was ich mir zu dem Zeitpunkt leisten konnte)
Netzteil: 600W (Noname, ohne Klassifizierung und echt vertrauenswürdig...)
Gehäuse: Cougar Army Force AF-2 (Nicht weiterempfehlenswert)

Auswahl von Pimp my PC (dann zum selbst einbauen) :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## VildarShenshi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
schon letztes Jahr hab ich versucht das Upgrade zu bekommen und naja hat nicht ganz geklappt 
Eine neue CPU/Mainboard und RAM hab ich mir trotzdem mit nem super Deal geholt. 
Das spaßigste war daran jedoch der zusammenbau, bin jetzt 19 und habe davor nur zusammen mit meinem Dad meine Rechner zusammengeschraubt. Dieses mal habe ich es selber probiert und es war echt nicht ganz so einfach. Mein Lüfter war wie rangeschweißt und zwischendurch dachte ich mir ich brech das Motherboard durch aber zum Schluss hat alles gepasst . Jetzt läuft mein i7 6700K seit nem 3/4 Jahr kühl und leise 
Deswegen wäre ich, falls man gewinnt, durchaus dafür mir die Teile zuzuschicken jedoch würde ich mir dieses mal meinen Vater als Hilfe dazunehmen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


Meine aktuelle Hardware ist wie folgt:
Ram: 16gb DDR4 Dual Channel
CPU: i7 6700K
Motherboard: MSI Z170-A PRO
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: R9 270x 2gb
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Festplatte: Seagate 2tb
Tastatur: Skiller Pro
Maus: alte funkmaus 
Monitor: Benq GL2440 60Hz 1920x1080


Neue Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Für die nächste Zeit war nur geplant mir eine neue Tastatur zu holen (Redragon K552 KUMARA LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard), weil ich schon lange mal eine mechanische haben wollte aber dann vlt so viel zu gewinnen.... 
Meine ganzen Spiele und kommende in QHD und max. settings zu spielen wäre echt toll.
MfG Leon


----------



## MooNClouD (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,
Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden, aus beschriebenen Gründen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) : 

Habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil ich denke damit kommt mein CPU noch am besten zurecht.
Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU Upgrade kommt erst nächstes Jahr in frage, 
ich möchte gerne sehen was AMD mit den neuen Mainboards und CPU's zu bieten hat.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte): 

Das Bundle hab ich mir hauptsächlich wegen der mechanischen Tastatur mit schmalen Kanten raus gesucht, 
da ich Handballen-Auflagen gar nicht mag und zur Zeit nur eine "Rubberdome" Tastatur ohne Beleuchtung besitze.
Die ROCCAT Kiro sieht schön klein aus da ich kleine Hände habe scheint Sie optimal.

Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte):

Da ich nur ein 580 Watt Netzteil( zwar auch schon be quiet!) besitze, 
ist es mit dem einbinden zusätzlicher Kühlsystem, mehreren Grafikkarten etc. eher schwierig, 
außerdem hoffe ich das die mitgelieferten Kabel einheitlicher aussehen.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte): 

Das hab ich mir rausgesucht da mein Gehäuse recht billige Ausstattung und schlechten "Airflow" hat und schon in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Ich denke ich werde die roten LED Lüfter von meinem alten Gehäuse für das Silent Base 800 wieder verwenden da sie gut zur Geltung kommen werden.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte):

Ich möchte gerne 4k Video genießen und wenn man manche Games/Videos auf 1080p auf dem  4k Monitor spielen muss wegen ungenügender Frames,
sehen sie Wesentlich besser auch auf 1080p aus als auf 1440p, da 4K genau 4x 1080p ist. 
Damit werden gerechnete 1080p Pixel auf je vier Pixel des Monitors dargestellt und das Bild bleibt trotzdem scharf, 
deswegen würde ich den 4k Monitor dem 1440p und 1080p Bildschirm vorziehen, auch weil das Panel ein wenig größer ist.

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Derzeitiges System:
CPU: i5 2400
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3 type i
GPU: Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS
Mainboard:Asus P8H67
Ram: 12 GB DRR3  1333mhz Crucial
HDD: 500GB WD Caviar Blue
Netzteil: be quiet ! 580 Watt
Monitor: Samsung FullHD 1920x1080 LCD TV 32 Zoll IPS, 
Philllips 190v 19 Zoll 1280x1024

Bilder vom Innenraum des derzeitigen Systems finden Sie im Anhang.


----------



## Majofan21 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Sapphire R9 270X
i5 4460
Boxed Kühler
AsRock B85M Pro4
Zalman Z3
Cooler Master G550M
Medion 1080p, 24"


----------



## Torsten-H (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team und liebe Community,

Mein derzeitiger PC ist doch etwas "betagt".
Verbaut sind ein AMD Phenom IIx4
eine GTX 950 und
8 GB Ram
dazu ein (mmn. unnötig groseß) 720 Watt Netzteil (hab ich Geschenkt bekommen)

Außerdem tippe ich diesen Text mit einer Microsoft Sidewinder Tastatur auf einem "alten" 4:3 Monitor...

Da ich gern ein neues Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen möchte, lag mein Hauptanliegen auf diesem.
Die Mainboards sind für meine Wunschkonfiguration nicht nutzbar, da ich eine AMD CPU habe. 

Folgend meine Wunschkonfiguration:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie Ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt, bin ich nicht gerade der Ordnungsfanatiker was die Kabel angeht. Ich würde mich demzufolge über einen professioellen Einbau durch die PCGH freuen.


----------



## Hauke711 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich an der Aufrüstaktion teilnehmen (berwerben).

Als aller ersten mein aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 7450
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA74GM-S2H
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
Festplatte: WD HDD 1 TB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GF9400GT
Netzteil: 420W noname
Gehäuse: noname

Dies ist mein aktuelles System. Bei der letzten Pimp my PC Aktion hatte ich noch ein älteres, aber dank eines Freundes, dem ich ein neues System gebaut habe, konnte ich sein altes System übernehmen.Dieses System reicht auch immer noch für meine Vorliebe für Retro Spiele aus, aber seit einem Jahr würde ich gerne auch aktuelle Spiele spielen können.

Deshalb habe ich diese Hardware zum aufrüsten ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe diese Hardware ausgesucht, weil  diese am besten zu meinem aktuellen System passt und ich manchmal auch keine Wahl hatte. Damit könnte ich auch mal aktuellere Spiele spielen. 


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen   
Hauke


Da ich den Rechner auch für meine Arbeit benötige würde ich, wenn ich gewinne, Gebrauch von dem Angebot, dass ihr einem die Hardware zuschickt.


----------



## KRATE (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

PLEASE PCGH,  PIMP MY RIDE!!!!
...ähm... PC!!!   

Hi!! 
Habe von Eurer Aktion gelesen und war sofort Feuer und Flamme dafür!! ^^

Hier erstmal die Komponenten meines doch schon in die Jahre gekommenen aber treuen Begleiters:

CPU:		         i5-2500k @ 4,2 Ghz
CPU Kühler:	         EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B mit 120mm Wingboost Lüfter
Mainboard:	         ASUS P8P67 EVO
RAM:		        16 GB Corsair XMS3
Festplatte(n):	128 GB Plextor SSD, 500 GB WD Caviar Blue, 
Grafikkarte:	        ASUS GTX670 DC2
Netzteil:	        600W OCZ MXSP ModXStream
Gehäuse:	        Anidees AI-6BW
Lüfter:		2x 120mm Alpenföhn Wingboost, 1x 140mm Anidees und jeweils ein 120mm/140mm be quiet! Silent Wings 
Monitor:	        Samsung SyncMaster S27B350
Tastatur:	        Logitech K800
Maus: 		Roccat Kone Pure


Und hier die gewünschten Teile zum aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Soo... 
...meine GTX 670 hat bisher immer gut gearbeitet,  aber spätestens bei The Witcher 3 hab ich gemerkt dass da unbedingt was besseres her muss, 
auch um den Dämonen mit  THE DOOM GUY  mal in geiler Qualität/geschmeidigen FPS in den Hintern treten zu können!! 
Das geht mit meiner Karte leider gaaarnich und wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann hängt sie auch schon auf halb acht...
...jedes Jahr ein bisschen mehr.

Warum das Netzteil?
Mein OCZ is mittlerweile knapp 6 Jahre alt, nachdem was ich so darüber gelesen habe, bin ich froh dass es überhaupt so alt wurde.
Das Pure Power wär da was solides für die Zukunft!!
Und mit den schwarz gesleevten Kabeln würd es in meinem Case auch noch ein bisschen ordentlicher aussehn.

Mit meinem Anidees Case bin ich immernoch ganz zufrieden, obwohl mich das Dark Base Pro anfangs schon sehr gereizt hat. ^^
Aber ich nehm lieber die Pure Wings in 140mm noch fürs Gehäuse da kann ich den lauten Anidees Lüfter und den alten be quiet! Lüfter ersetzen und hätte dann noch was über als Ersatz, oder bei Bedarf lass ich auch den 2. Alpenföhn das Matterhorn besteigen. 

Mit meiner Roccat Kone Pure bin ich echt voll zufrieden, aber das Roccat-Bundle schaut schon sehr geil aus und wär auf jeden Fall ein dickes Peripherie Upgrade!!!
Genauso wie mit einem noch hochauflösenderem Monitor. Da gefällt mir der 1440p Monitor mit seinem schmalen Rand ganz gut und die 1070 is ja wie dafür geschaffen^^

Falls ich gewinnen sollte würde ich das alles auch liebend gerne selber Zuhause zusammenbauen, das macht am meisten Spaß!!^^

Allen anderen Mitbewerbern und mir wünsch ich mal Viel Glück!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alalcoolj (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*It's time for 4K! So let's pimp alalcoolj's PC!
*
Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Lang genug habe ich auf meinen  Mini-Monitor gestarrt und dabei so einige Spieledetails versäumt. Da ich  gerade mit Witcher III angefangen habe, ist es wirklich schade, dass  sich kein 4K-Display vor meiner Nase befindet. Für 4K wäre dann aber  meine GTX 970 nicht mehr wirklich geeignet. Daher der Upgrade-Wunsch auf  die GTX 1070.

Da die 3 Standard-Lüfter meines Aerocool  Aero-1000 etwas laut sind, kommen die 3 Quirle von be quiet! gerade  recht. Um den Airflow in meinem Gehäuse ohne Seitenlüfter zu verbessern,  würde ich meinen Top-Blower gegen  be quiet! Pure Rock Slim ersetzen.

Last but not least, bin ich es leid auf meiner 10€-Tastatur zu zocken. Die Maus war auch nicht viel teurer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Mein PC:*
i5-2500K@4,0GHz auf Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 mit 16 GiB DDR3
EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
 Crucial M500 240 GB SSD + 2 TB WD HDD
 be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
Aerocool Aero-1000
 Full-HD LG 22" Flatron IPS 224*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PIMP-Wunsch:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

So, zum Schluß noch ein wenig einschleimen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reaper90 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion, da versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück! 
Mein aktuelles Setup sieht wie folgt aus. Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden, nur die GraKa kommt langsam in einigen Games an ihre Grenzen...
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
MB: ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600 Ballistix Sport
GraKa: PowerColor R9 270X
NT: be quiet! Pure Power 400W
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Evo
HDD: 2TB WD Red
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition
Monitor: LG IPS235P


Diese Komponenten hätte ich daher gerne:â€‹
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minershark (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich habe meinen Pc immer mal wieder selbst aufgerüstet, um zum einen Geld zu sparen und zum anderen der Umwelt etwas Gutes zu tun.  Nichts wäre schlimmer für die Umwelt und Co., wenn man sich bei einer kleinen Macke am Pc gleich einen neuen Komplettpc kaufen würde. Aber nun zum eigentlichen Thema dieser Bewerbung. Mein momentanes Gaming-Setup weist 3 größere Probleme auf und da kommt eure schöne "Pimp my PC 2016"-Aktion wie gerufen! Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht "Versuchen kann ich es ja mal!".

Jetzt zu meinem Setup:

Mainboard:         Gigabyte Z170-HD3 DDr3 
Cpu:                        Intel i7 6700k 
Cpu-Kühler:        Be quiet! DarkRock 3 
Arbeitspeicher: Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB Ddr3l 
Grafikkarte:        Gtx 1070 Gigabyte Extreme Gaming
Netzteil:               Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W 
Speicher:              Zwei Hdds von Seagate (1 Tb und 2 Tb) und zwei Ssds (250 Gb und 64 Gb)
Gehäuse:              Fractal Design R5 Pcgh-Edition
Monitor:               Samsung SyncMaster T24B350
Tastatur:               Logitech 920-005687 K740 
Maus:                     Noname Maus von Ebay

Dieses Setup ist auch in den angehängten Bildern zu sehen (Hinten am Pc sind keine Kabel zu sehen, da ich den Pc für ein besseres Bild vor mein Fenster gestellt habe).  

Nun zu den drei Hauptproblemen meines Rechners und Zubehörs:

1) Leider habe ich mich bei der Zusammenstellung meines momentanen Setups sehr vom Preis leiten lassen. Im Nachhinein bedauere ich, dass ich nicht auf Ddr4 Arbeitsspeicher gesetzt habe, da ich bei meinen Freunden, die Ddr4 Ram verwenden,  klare Unterschiede in der Performance und in den Ladezeiten (z.B. von Gegenständen oder Schatten im Spiel) feststellen kann. Dies ist vor allem in grafisch aufwendigeren Spielen, wie Gta 5 oder Star Citizen der Fall. 

2) Mein Netzteil ist leider vom Syndrom des Spulenfiepens betroffen. Zu Beginn war noch alles in Ordnung, aber seit 3 Monaten kann es einfach nicht aufhören zu fiepen und stört das Pc-Erlebnis. 

3) Wie schon oben erwähnt besitze ich nur einen "Samsung SyncMaster T24B350" Monitor mit einer Begrenzung auf 60hz bei 1080p und ohne G-sink Funktion. Dieser funktioniert zwar noch einwandfrei, bietet aber einfach nicht die Möglichkeit das volle Potential meiner Gtx 1070 auszuschöpfen. 

Bedauerlicherweise habe ich mein Budget als Student mit dem Kauf der Gtx 1070 und des i7 6700k komplett ausgeschöpft. Deshalb kann ich mir die benötigten Pc-Teile nicht mehr selbst kaufen. 

Da ich gelegentlich an meinem Pc herumschraube, traue ich mir zu die Pc-Teile eigenhändig einzubauen, falls ich gewinne. Ich habe auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera und könnte so gute Fotos von dem Umbau machen. Außerdem könnte ich über die Erfahrung des Umbaus und bei Bedarf über mein dann neues Setup im Forum berichten. Falls ihr aber ein bisschen Abwechslung benötigt, kann ich den Pc auch einschicken und euch den Spaß des Zusammenbauens lassen. 

Aber nun zu den Pc-Teilen, die ich mir von euch wünsche:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Mit dieser Auswahl hätte ich 63 Punkte der 67 Punkte ausgefüllt. 

Jetzt folgen die Erklärungen, weshalb ich diese Pc-Zubehörteile so dringend benötige und weshalb ich mich sooo freuen würde zu gewinnen:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium:
Wie zu Anfang erwähnt habe ich mir zur Zeit des letzten Aufrüsten (ca. vor einem Jahr) gedacht, dass das Verweilen bei meinen alten DDr3l Riegeln keinen großen Unterschied machen würde. Ich habe dadurch 140€ (damaliger Preis für 16 Gb Ddr4 Ram) und 50€ (Aufpreis für das Ddr4-Mainboard) gespart. Das waren immerhin 190€. Dies hat sich aber als Fehler herausgestellt und nun fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld, um ein neues Mainboard für DDr4 Ram anzuschaffen. Deshalb ist das Mainboard das wichtigste für mich! Mir ist es nicht so wichtig, dass es genau dieses Mainboard ist. Solange es Ddr4 Ram unterstützt und zum leichten Übertakten geeignet ist, reicht es mir. Dieses Mainboard habe ich mir nur ausgesucht, da ich noch genug Punkte zur Verfügung hatte.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM:
Schon von Anfang an bin ich ein riesen Fan von Silent-Lüftern und Silent-Computer gewesen. Leider hatte ich meistens kein Geld mehr für diese Komponenten zur Verfügung und ich musste zu billigeren aber dafür lauteren Lüftern (den vorinstallierten Lüftern) greifen. Um einen leiseren Pc zu bekommen, habe ich mich für das Silent-Lüfterset (mit drei 140mm Lüftern) entschieden.  

Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga:
Bei einem guten Setup dürfen natürlich auch nicht die richtigen Eingabegeräte mit Zubehör, wie Tastatur, Maus, Mauspad und Headset fehlen. Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht so viel Wert auf dieses spezielle Gaming-Zubehör (wegen des hohen Preises) gelegt habe, würde ich mich über ein Komplettupgrade freuen. Von Roccat habe ich bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört.  
Die Skeltr-Tastatur gefällt mir besonders gut, da sie meiner Logitech-Tastatur im Punkto "Lautstärke beim Tippen" mit ihren Rubberdome-Tasten sehr nahe kommt und gleichzeitig viele Gamingfunktionen bietet.
Bei der Nyth Maus imponiert mir vor allem die Tastenvielfalt und Modularität. Ich kann sie personalisieren und so super an mich anpassen. Außerdem besitzt die Maus mechanische Tasten und garantiert in Kombination mit der hochwertigen Verarbeitung eine lange Lebensdauer (jedenfalls aus technischer Sicht).
Bis jetzt hatte ich zwar noch kein XXL-Wide Mauspad, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es echt hilfreich ist. Momentan habe ich ein Standard-Mauspad (Werbegeschenk), welches zu klein für meine Zwecke ist. Beim täglichen Gebrauch komme ich meistens über seine Seitengrenzen und muss die Maus wieder draufsetzten. Dies wird nach einiger Zeit recht nervig. 
Über das Renga Headset würde ich mich natürlich auch sehr freuen, da ich kein gutes Headset besitze. Dies hat leider zur Folge, dass meine Freunde mich (mit Headset) während einer Gamingsession nur schwer verstehen können und nervige Störgeräusche hören.

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt:
Ja, be quiet! ist schon ne schöne Marke. Stellt alles für den Silentbereich bereit und trifft so auch meinen Geschmack. Momentan habe ich nur ein be quiet! Bronze Netzteil (welches fiept), aber ich würde mich sehr über das Platinmodell freuen. Dieses ist nämlich nicht nur effizienter und leiser, sondern hoffentlich auch nicht vom Spulenfiepen betroffen. Außerdem gefallen mir das Kabelmanagement des Netzteils und seine extra langen schwarz gesleevten Kabel, die wiederum gut zum Gehäuse passen.  Des Weiteren wäre es mir mit  diesem 850 Watt Netzteil und dem "MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium" in Zukunft möglich mein System mit einer zweiten Gtx 1070, für den Sli-Betrieb, aufzurüsten.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1:
Zur Abrundung des Ganzen nun den "iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1". Wie schon oben erwähnt besitze ich eine Gtx 1070, aber noch keinen 1440p Monitor. Mein momentaner 24 Zoll Monitor hat nur eine 1080p Auflösung und eine Bildwiederholungsrate von 60fps. Dies ist zwar schön, da die Gtx 1070 jedes Spiel mit 60fps in Ultra-Einstellungen schafft, trotzdem kann so das volle Potential nicht ausgeschöpft werden. Mit dem 1440p Monitor wäre das möglich! Außerdem würde der hochauflösende Monitor mir nicht nur in Gamingsituationen helfen, sondern auch bei meinem Hobby, dem Filmeschneiden und Fotobearbeiten. Ich habe mich bewusst nicht für den 4k Monitor entschieden, da meine Gtx 1070 kein Game (in 4k) mit 60fps auf vollen Einstellungen schaffen wird. Wenn schon 4k, dann möchte ich "volles" 4k. 

Abschließend wollte ich mich nochmal für euren Ehrgeiz und eure Gutmütigkeit bedanken. Bei den Sponsoren bedanke ich mich natürlich auch.  Ich weiß, dass zwar jeder behaupten wird "Ich schaue all eure Videos und lese euer Magazin!!! Und alles ist super.", aber meiner Meinung nach macht ihr einen super Job. Macht weiter so! (Mit euern Erklärvideos habt ihr mir schon oft aus der Patsche geholfen.  )
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich meine alten Pc-Teile keineswegs wegwerfen oder an den Meistbietenden weiterverkaufen, sondern in meinem 6 Jahre alten "Arbeitspc" (Zweit-Pc) weiterverwenden (Davon könnte ich auch Fotos machen). Somit wäre auch der ökologische Aspekt erfüllt und der Kreislauf schließt sich. 
Bis jetzt habe ich bei Gewinnspielen noch nie Glück gehabt. Deshalb würde ich mich sooo sehr freuen, wenn ihr meinen Pc pimpt!

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Gewinnern, vielleicht bin ich ja auch einer der Glücklichen, viel Spaß mit den neuen Pc-Teilen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Minershark aka Hans


----------



## Kerschaa1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH!

Zuerst die Daten meiner 'Kiste':

Prozessor: i5 6400
CPU-Kühler: noname
Mainboard: Medion H110H4-CM2
RAM: 1x 8GB DDR3
Festplatte: 128GB m2 SSD, Seagate Desktop ST2000DM001 2TB
Netzteil: noname
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Gehäuse: Medion
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster TA350


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## engelbert69 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

gerne möchte ich mich für die Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.

Pimp Auswahl

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC

CPU: Intel I5 4440
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
Arbeitsspeicher: Geil Dragon 8 GB 1600
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana
Netzteil: bequiet pure power L8 530w
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi
SSD: sandisk 120GB
HDD´s:  2 x 1 TB
Maus: Logitech G 502
Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

engelbert69


----------



## Charly13579 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,

meine jetzige Zusammensetzung lauten folgt:

CPU:                           i5-2500k
CPU Kuhler:           kenne den Namen nicht, ist aber so ähnlich wie der bequiet! pure rock (nur aus dem Jahr 2010 )
Mainboard:             Asus Sabertooth P67
Grafikkarte:            GTX 970
Netzteil:                   be quiet! Dark Power pro 10 650W
Festplatten:            Samsung SSD 512gb
                                      WD Green 4TB
                                      WD Blue 1 TB
Gehause:                 bequiet! Silent Base 800
Lufter:                      3x Silent Wings 2 120mm
                                     2x Pure Wing 2 140mm
Peripherie:             Logitech G11 Tastatur
                                     Logitech G502 Maus
                                     Steelseries Siberia 200 Headset
Soundkarte:           Soundblaster

Wie man sieht, sind meine CPU und Motherboard recht veraltet, sowie ein Teil meiner Peripherie. Mit diesen neuen Aufrüstungen, wurde ich das gerne beheben :

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kuhler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehause: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Dadurch hatte ich schon mal ein neues Motherboard und neue Peripherie. Die neue CPU würde ich dann aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Der Dark Rock Pro 3 würde mir dann beim Übertakten helfen.
Das Gehause musste ich einfach auswählen, da ich, als ich es gesehen habe, zu sehr gehypt war  Jedoch habe ich mir schon die Silent Base 800 geholt, weswegen sich ein erneuter Kauf nicht gelohnt hatte.
Mit dem 4k-Monitor hätte ich einen prima zweit-Monitor, auf dem ich entspannt Filme und Videos schauen oder auch einfach Bilder bearbeiten würde.
Die Roccat Peripherie wäre echt super, da meine Tastatur, Headset und Mauspad schon recht alt sind..

Naja, damit hoffe ich, eine der Vier Glücklichen sein zu können und wünsche allen anderen auch noch viel Gluck 

mfg,

Charly

P.S.: sry für den verstaubten PC


----------



## julius2807 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde das dies eine sehr schöne Aktion von euch ist.
Weiter so !!  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Jetziger PC
CPU: AMD FX 4300
GPU: AMD R9 380 MSI
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
RAM: 4gb ddr3


----------



## SlowlyD (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team

Ich nutze meinen Rechner zum Arbeiten und zum Zocken.
Beim Arbeiten hab ich es gerne leise, der Rechner war aber doch sehr nervig. Also hab ich die Gehäuselüfter getauscht, dass brachte Besserung, aber
dann kam die Grafikkarte zum Vorschein.  Bei der GTX970 sieht Zotac leider keinen semipassiven Betrieb vor. Also hab ich die drei Lüfter vom Kühlkörper geschraubt, durch
2 120er e-Loops ersetzt und einen 120er e-Loop der mittels 3D-Druckadapter frische Luft von unten drauf bläst angebracht. So ist die Karte im Idle
schön leise und auch unter Vollast noch kühl genug.

Seit Gran Turismo (1) fahre ich Rennsimulationen und vor ein paar Jahren hab ich dann angefangen mir einen Simulator auf zu bauen. Ich fahre inzwischen
mit selbst gebauten Pedalen und einem, mit 3D-Drucker modifizierten, Thrustmaster TX, auf einem Vollmodular aufgebauten Alurig. "Bodyschaker"
simulieren, mit Vibrationen, die einzelnen Achsen und ein Schalensitz aus dem Rennsport rundet das ganze ab.
Seit Kurzem komme ich beim Racen in den Genuss virtueller Realität, leider wird die gtx970, bei Assetto Corsa und PCars, zum Flaschenhals. Drehe ich
die Grafik hoch, so dass es wirklich gut aussieht komme ich auf miserable Frametimes und bin nach 10min kurz vorm brechen. Gehe ich dagegen bei der
Grafikqualität Kompromisse ein, so wird mir zwar nicht mehr übel, aber die Weitsicht und dadurch auch die Immersion leiden darunter.

Auf lange Sicht sollen die beiden Billigmonitore, vor allem zum Arbeiten, durch einen QHD-Monitor ersetzt werden, der die gtx970 aber beim Zocken
vollkommen überfordern würde, daher wäre eine Kombi aus schneller Grafikkarte und gutem Monitor perfekt für mich.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt und ich demnächst ein Review über neue Komponenten schreiben kann.

Liebe Grüße

Aktuelle Hardware

Corsair Carbide 450 Air
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750B
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3
I7-2600k @ 4,5gHz
Sythe Mugen 4 "PCGH-Edition"
16GB Cruicial Ballistix
Zotac gtx970 AMP! Omega Core Edition
Soundblaster Z
24" naname billig FullHD-Monitor
23" Samsung billig 1680x1050 Monitor

und die Wunschzusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 ) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Lasorious (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,
coole Aktion von euch und möchte mich hiermit bewerben, euer timing ist perfekt da ich sowieso bald vorhatte meinen Pc etwas zu pimpen.
Wenn ich ausgewählt werde wäre ich super happy und ihr müsstet mir die Hardware nur zuschicken da ich meine Systeme bis jetzt immer selber zusammen gebaut habe und dies auch relativ gut kann.
Mein momentanes System:

CPU: I5 4670K 
Ram: 16 gb ddr3 von G.skill
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock 3
Netzteil: PURE POWER 9 700W
Mainboard: Z97 Extreme 4 von Asrock
Grafikkarte: GTX 980 von KFA2
Lüfter: paar pure wings Lüfter
Festplatten: 1TB 
SSD: 128 gb von Samung 
Soundkarte von Creative


Ausgesucht habe ich mir diese Hardware, weil ich demnächst Games auchmal in QHD zocken möchte und ich dafür mir gerne den I7 6700 K noch zulegen wollte da passt das mainboard perfekt zu und sieht dazu noch sehr lecker aus. Den Monitor weil mir 2k Auflösung reicht und ich den am coolsten finde. Alles andere, weil es einfachsuper tolle Hardware ist.

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Niklas2440 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schön das ihr sowas wieder macht hab letztes Jahr zwar nicht gewonnen aber vielleicht dieses Jahr.

CPU: AMD FX 8320
Kühler: Corsair H100iGTX
GPU: ASUS STRIX GTX 1060 
PSU: Sharkoon 700watt
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
RAM: 8gb ddr3
500gb Samsung 850 evo

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## McCena (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,



Pimp my PC 2016 Konfig:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum gerade diese Hardware? Ich möchte ohne weiteres und ohne Probleme die aufgenommenen Videos meiner Kinder in ruhe bearbeiten können und dafür die ganze leistung anpassen.
Ich möchte meinen Kindern die möglichkeit geben sich an ihre Kindheit zu erinnern ob mit Fotos oder auch Videos ich hatte es leider nicht so.


 Aktuelle PC Konfig:

MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition mit einem AMD FX 8350
Ram: Kingston 2 x 4 Giga Takt 1333
Graka: Asus Geforce GTX 1060 Turbo ( leider nur eine würde sonst im SLI Modus arbeiten )
Netzteil:Be Quit Pure Power 650 
Peripheri: Tastatu Roccate Isku FX ,Maus Roccat Kone XTD , Headset: Keins ( leider )
Monitor: ein 24er Acer genauere beschreibung hab ich grad nicht zur hand
Gehäuse: Be Quit Dark Base 900 Orang

Mfg Kevin


----------



## Schusswunde (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf" bewerben.

Mein derzeitiger Spiele-PC würde sich über ein Hardwareupgrade sehr freuen, da ja der Release von Battlefield 1 ansteht.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel  I5 6600K (noch nicht übertaktet, kommt aber zum BF1 Start)
Kühler: Corsair H110i GT (eine Corsair Wasserkühlung passt einfach so schön zum Gehäuse)
Mainboard: Asrock fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 (kann alles notwendige und war Preisgünstig)
Ram: 2x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz DDR4-3000 (ein wenig viel von Corsair aber ich mag die Firma einfach gern)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 OC Tri-X Nitro 8Gb (die Grafikkarte wurde spontan ausgewählt und Hauptgrund war ihre Größe und der mächtige Kühler)
1. Festplatte: Samsung SSD SM951 NVMe Series MLC - 128 Gb M.2 - für das Betriebssytem (die M.2 Schnittstelle hat mich einfach fasziniert)
2. Festpaltte: Samsung 750 EVo SSD - 250Gb - für Spiele
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x - 650 Watt (etwas überdimensioniert aber ist ja bei 50% Auslastung am effizientesten und lässt so Spielraum zum Aufrüsten)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Clear 400C (schön kompakt damit es auf den Schreibtisch passt und mit großem Fenster damit man beim Spiel reinschauen kann)
Beleutchtung: Rote LEDs

Meine Upgrade auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Für aktuelle Spiele wäre eine Highend-Grafikkarte natürlich ein absoluter Traum, daher fiel meine Wahl sofort auf die GTX 1080.
Desweiteren überlege ich schon länger mir eine NAS selbst zu bauen, wofür der CPU-Kühler von mir genutzt werden würde.
Die zusätzliche Hitzeentwicklung der 1080 ließe sich mit den zusätzlichen Lüftern hervoragend aus meinem kompakten Gehäuse transportieren.
Gaming Peripherie nutzt sich schnell über die Jahre ab, so dass ein Austausch hier auch überaus gerngesehen wäre.
Ich habe mir beim Zusammenstellen meines PCs ein Budget gesetzt, wodurch ich am Ende am Bildschirm spare musste. 
Hier würde der neue Bildschirm natürlich einen deutlichen Unterschied machen.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich die Hardware selbst einbauen würde. Ich habe schon meinen PC selbst zusammengebaut und hätte Schwierigkeiten jemand anderes daran zu lasssen.  

Dann schon einmal vielen Dank für die coole Aktion und natürlich allen Bewerbern viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Schusswunde

Als Anhang noch Bilder nach dem Aufbau und beim "arbeiten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaotU (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Aktuelles System:*

Grafikkarte: MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC  - wäre vielleicht schon bald ein neuer Fall für Rossis Restekiste
CPU: i5-3450
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-DS3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB
Gehäuse: NZXT H2
Monitor: LG E2241 - 21,5 Zoll
Tastatur: Logitech K200
Maus: Logitech G400


*Wunschliste:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte

*ANMERKUNG:*
In den letzten Jahren konnte ich meinen so geliebten PC immer mal Stück für Stück mit neuen Komponenten versorgen. Doch in letzter Zeit schaut er mich nur noch traurig und fragend an. Die Grafikkarte hat ihre besten fps schon weiter hinter sich. Und auch der in die Jahre gekommene Monitor hat noch nie etwas von Ultra-Details, geschweigedenn UHD gehört. Ich möchte meinem PC nun endlich wieder eine große Freude machen, ihn mit aktueller, konkurrenzfähiger Hardware ausstatten und ihm ein schickeres Äußeres verpassen, so dass er sich auf LAN-Parties nicht mehr zu schämen braucht. Wie gerufen kam diese Woche beim Griff in den Briefkasten auch euer aktuelles PC-Praxis-Handbuch, aus dem ich meinem Schatz (ja, ich meine meinem PC) schon erste spannende Kapitel zur Beruhigung vorgelesen habe. Und ich möchte nach quälend ruckelnden Jahren nun endlich wieder in das große Games-Regal greifen, anstatt mich immer nur in der Software-Pyramide umzuschauen. *PCGH-Team, Please pimp my PC!*


----------



## XarZar (7. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC*

Gut als erstes mein jetziges System:

FX-8320
MSI 970
Palit GTX 960
Scythe Katana
1TB 7200 rpm 
Transcend SSD370S
Inter-Tech 620W (Schande über mich)
Aerocool V3X
Pavilion 27cw
Speedlink Virtuis
Speedlink Decus

Warum habe ich die unten aufgelisteten Teile gewählt?
Da ich der Meinung bin das Prozessor kauf bis Ende Q2/2017 nicht so viel Sinn macht (AMD Zen & Intel Kaby Lake) - nicht zu vergessen davon das ich sehr unter Bildschirm-Zerren leide - habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden
Die Lüfter habe ich gewählt da ich mit meinem Scythe Katana zufrieden bin und dort nicht mehr benötige / nur 1x Gehäuselüfter habe.
Das Bundle habe ich wegen dem Keyboard gewählt da ich sehr unter meiner alten Gummi leide.
Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt weil ich beim spielen z.Z. immer das Gefühl habe mein Rechner Explodiert gleich.
Den Monitor habe ich gewählt weil ich derzeit nur einen "HP Pavilion 27cw" habe und dieser mit einem vergleichsweise altem IPS-Panel nicht die schnellste Reaktion hat und weil ich 144Hz liebe ich weiß bei 4k ist dies nicht möglich aber da ich 4k mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur zum Bilder bearbeiten nutze (PS Elements 14 & CS6) und vllt. noch für Vid. Schnitt (Premiere Elements 14). Das ganze wird für mich Kabel-Management ein Neustart sein.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## louism771 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team! Hallo interessierte Leser dieses Threads!

Tolle Aktion, die Ihr hier veranstaltet, und das schon zum zweiten (?) Mal! Lese eure Zeitschrift seit einigen Jahren, jedoch nicht jede einzelne Ausgabe. YouTube Abonnent seit meiner YT-Accounterstellung 2010  

Zu meinem Rechner: Ich habe ihn total unkreativ "Deadpool" getauft, da er mittlerweile aus dem letzten Loch pfeift, trotzdem scheinbar nie richtig tot zu kriegen ist und brav seinen Dienst verrichtet. Kaufdatum der meisten Komponenten war der 09.06.2012 und der PC ist seitdem über 13300 Stunden im Betrieb (laut SMART) gewesen. Seit letztem Herbst läuft Windows 10 Pro.

Verbaut sind aktuell: (alle HW ohne Datum ist von Juni 2012)

Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 (seit Juni 2016 wegen Defekt des alten MSI-Boards; hat aber 2 defekte RAM-Slots) 
Intel Core i7-3770 (ohne K) mit Scythe Katana 3
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 DDR3-RAM
Nvidia Geforce GTX570 von Gainward 1,25GB mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3
Samsung Evo 840 250GB (seit etwa 2014)
2x2TB Datengräber von Seagate und Hitachi
Seasonic X-series 650Watt Netzteil (seit 2015 als Ersatz für ein ausgestiegenes Bequiet)
Ein älteres Lian-Li Gehäuse mit No-Name bzw. unbekannten Lüftern
Microsoft Tastatur und MS Maus (Low-Budget)
2 Benq Monitore

Folgende Hardware würde ich mir für ein Upgrade wünschen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)  -  ...denn die GTX570 pfeift aus dem letzten Loch und ist alles andere als zeitgemäß 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)  -  Der Katana 3 läuft nicht mehr ganz rund und der Shadow Rock 2 soll ganz gut sein,  vorallem besonders leise
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)  -  Ich möchte gerne einen relativ leisen Rechner haben und meine aktuellen No-Name Lüfter lassen sich nicht genügend herunter regeln
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)  -  144Hz mit FreeSync stelle ich mir sehr sehr geil vor und 4k brauche ich nicht wirklich. Die Höhenverstellung schätze ich dagegen sehr  Traummonitor *_* 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Problem mit den defekten RAM-Slots werde ich als wenig Verdienender sowieso früher oder später aus eigener Tasche beheben müssen. Denke da komme ich, mangels brauchbarer Ersatzteile aus der Ivy-Bridge-Generation, um eine neue Plattform nicht herum. Deshalb ist mein Setup auch so gewählt, dass die alten sowie die neuen Komponenten mit einem neuem Board, CPU und DDR4 RAM kompatibel wären. Das war nun mein Beitrag hierzu.

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück, möge es fair zugehen  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schwabenland, 
Louis


----------



## Niox21 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank das ihr wieder so eine coole Aktion durchführt. Das ist gerade für Leute die nicht so viel Budget zur Verfügung haben natürlich eine perfekte Möglichkeit um in den Genuss von High-End Hardware zu kommen. Mir ist natürlich bewusst das ihr die Hardware gesponsert bekommt und euch deswegen etwas einschränken müsst, aber etwas unglückglich ist die Kombination der Grafikkarten und der Bildschirme. So habt ihr 3 Grafikkarten von Geforce und dann 3 Bildschirme die alle nur Freesync unterstützen. Dennoch vielen Dank PCGH!

Ich habe in meiner Konfiguration den Schwerpunkt auf eine gute Grafikkarte und einen guten Bildschirm gelegt um vielleicht auch mal in die Sphären von 4K Gaming zu gelangen. Sollte ich gewinnen müsste ich natürlich CPU und Arbeitsspeicher upgraden, was ich in dem Falle aber natürlich sehr gerne machen würde. Außerdem würden die Silentwings und der Dark Rock Pro natürlich perfekt in mein schon vorhandenes Silentbase 600 passen. Den Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silentbase 600 Orange Window
CPU: Intel i3 6100
GPU: MSI RX 470 Gaming X 8G
Mainboard: ASRock H110m Combo
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600 Gskill
Speicher: 128 GB SSD, 3 TB Festplatte
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 500w
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seez (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PC GamesHardware Team,
vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. Also ich habe mich für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G entschieden, da meine i7-860 @ 3,6Ghz noch ziemlich gut mithalten kann und dazu passt der Dark Rock Pro 3 von be quiet! perfekt. Evtl schafft er meine CPU noch ein bisschen kühler und leiser zu halten. Habe den Dark Base Pro 900 Orange gewählt, da er mir schon damals bei der Präsentation durch Frank Stöwer und Aaron Licht gefallen hat und durch die hochwertige Verarbeitung und unendlich viele Einbaumöglichkeiten. Der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 und das Bundle ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga stehen für eine perfekte Abrundung des ganzen fürs Gaming. 
Anschließend möchte ich mich bei dem PCGH-Team danken für eure täglich Arbeit mit hilfreichen und vor allem sehr informativen Beiträgen.
Schöne Grüße.

zur Zeit verbaute Hardware:
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-860
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Bocken 2
Lüfter: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm
Mainboard: ASRock P55 Extreme
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Varpor-X
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8 Gb
HDD: Seagate 1Tb
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD 28

Meine Pimp-Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Elko96 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
erstmal danke für diese Super Aktion

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus P5E3 Deluxe
CPU: ein Q6600 @ 3.33GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Ram: 8GB DDR3-1600 von G.Skill
Grafikkart: MSI GTX 970 @1455/4000
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 9 600W
Festplatte: OCZ RD400 256GB M.2 SSD und 500GB HDD
Gehäuse: irgendein noname Schrott
Monitor: Avalon 225WT


Ich habe in letzter Zeit schon hier und da angefangen mein System wieder auf stand der Technik zu bringen. Aufgrund von Geldmangel wurde dabei immer nur das nötigste ersetzt, dabei allerdings möglichst hochwertige Komponenten.


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

neuen CPU und Ram würde ich selbst beisteuern


Begründung:

Mainboard:
In meinem aktuellen System liegt der Schwachpunkt ganz klar bei dem Mainboard und CPU deshalb benötige ich da auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade, auch wenn die hier angebotenen Grafikkarten feine Geräte sind.

CPU-Kühler:
Da mein Netzteil erst neu ist fand ich ein Upgrade nicht sinnvoll. Mein Kühler ist zwar auch nicht der Schlechteste aber da habe ich mehr davon diesen durch einen Dark Rock zu ersetzten.

Gehäuse:
Die Entscheidung für ein Gehäuse war auch klar, mein jetziges ist einfach eine Katastrophe viel zu klein und nichts passt zusammen, eben ein billiges noname, diesen Fehler begehe ich nicht noch einmal.

Monitor:
Mein jetziger ist schon etwa 8 Jahre alt er besitzt nicht mal einen digitalen Eingang, da muss einfach was neues her und die Punkte lassen nun mal den besten zu

Peripherie:
Meine jetzige Tastatur und Maus sind ganz ok aber wenn es die Punkte zulassen nehme ich da auch gern mal was besseres


----------



## Rasmaniac (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute !
Seit 2 Jahren bastele ich mir einen neuen Pc. Aufgrund meiner traurigen Grafikkarte und meines noch traurigeren Portmonnaies gelingt mir in Bf4 trotz aufregender 40Fps kein gelungenes Spiel. meistens sterbe ich, bevor ich den Gegner sehe. Ich will meinen beiden Kindern zeigen, daß es sich noch immer lohnt auf Pc statt auf Playse zu setzen.

Mein jetziger PC:
Mainboard:   AsRock Z97pro
Prozessor  :   Intel xeon E3 1241 v.3@3,5 Ghz
Speicher     :   Corsair 2x8 Gb
Graphik      :   Radeon HD 5770
Netzteil      :   be quiet System power @ 450 W
Festplatte :   Samsung SSD 840 Evo@ 500 Gb
                           Toshiba DT01ACA 300 SCBI @ 3 Tb
Monitor     :    Samsung SMB 2230N @ 21"


Meine  Wunsch- Config :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Lucullus95 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Pc Games Hardware Team!

Ich bin neu Hier und möchte Mich gerne für Pinp my PC 2016 bewerben.

Hier mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 1x 120mm und 2x 140mm
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (16 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte so gerne GTA 5 oder BF4 flüssig spielen :'(
Und meine GTX 960 2GB schenke Ich meinen Bruder weil Er nur eine GTX 560 1GB hat. 
Meine Maus und Tastatur sehen schon sehr eklich aus, und möchte gerne was neues.

Hier sind die Technischen Daten meines Pc's:

MSI 970 Gaming Mainboard AM3+
MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2GB
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window
Kingston Hyper X 2x 8GB = 16GB 1866 MHz
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W 80+ Netzteil
AMD FX 4300 3.8GHz Turbo 4.0GHz
EKL Alphenfön Towerkühler 120mm 
Samsung 840 EVO SSD 250GB Windows 10 Pro
Samsung 750 EVO SSD 250GB
Samsung HD103SJ 1TB 
LG Multibrenner

Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewider X6
Maus: Gigabyte M6980 Laser Gaming Mouse
Monitor: 1x Packard Bell Viseo223DX 1920x1080 Full HD 60Hz 
                    1x Hanns.G HannStar HSG1097 1280x1024 60Hz

Ich würde Mich wirklich freuen wenn eine Wahl auf mich fallen würde! 

Mit freuntlichem Gruß: Lucas.W

P.S. Finde euch richtig Super 

Hier sind die Bilder:


----------



## SilverCross (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor 3,50 GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Boxed Kühler
GPU: GeForce GTX 760
PSU: CoolerMaster 500W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9
RAM: 8 GB
HDD: 1x 1 TB
             1x 500 GB

Monitor: Asus VS278H
Tastatur: Roccat Isku
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Headset: Logitech G930

Liebes PCGH-Team, 
ich habe meine aus folgenden Gründen so verteilt:
- Da mein Rechner nicht mehr der Neuste ist ist die Grafikkarte dementsprechend etwas älter. Daher habe ich mich für die 1070 entschieden, da ich vom Punkteverhältnis die 1080 zu teuer finde (ist jedoch verständlich, da die 1080 deutlich teurer als die 1070 ist) und ich mir zusätzlich noch ein Gehäuse aussuchen kann. 
- Als Gehäuse wollte ich anfangs (da mir mein aktuelles nicht so zusagt) das  Silent Base 800. Da ich am Ende aber noch Punkte übrig hatte hab ich mir anstatt einen anderen Bildschirm für das neue Dark Base Pro 900 entschieden welches noch viel geiler als Silent Base 800 ist (aber leider auch teuer).
- Warum ich das  Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden habe muss ich wohl nicht erklären wenn man meinen momentanen CPU-Lüfter sieht.
- Da ich mit meiner aktuellen Peripherie zufrieden bin und man dort etwas auswählen muss, habe ich dort das "günstigste" genommen.
- Den Bildschirm wollte ich von der gleichen Größe wie meinen aktuellen. Somit fiel der "beste" direkt weg  und ich habe mich für den höher auflösenden Bildschirm mit FreeSync  entschieden.

Zusammenbauen dürft ihr es, da ich es selbst noch nie gemacht habe und dann das Zusammenbauen am Anfang lieber mit günstigeren Produkten testen will. Falls es möglich ist ein neues Mainboard an euch zu senden, welches ihr einbaut würde ich dies auch gerne machen.  
Dann ist nur noch zu sagen, dass ich eure Arbeit auf YouTube mega gut finde. Macht weiter so (y) .

Liebe Grüße und danke für die Möglichkeit die Ihr uns gebt.


----------



## POUKY (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hardware 

CPU : AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
GPU : Geforce 9600 GT
MB : GA MA770T UD3
PSU : Thermaltake Munich 430W
RAM : 8GB DDR3
CPU-Kühler : Standart
Gehäuse : Thermaltake Level 10 (old version)
sonstige Hardware keine Ahnung

Auswahl

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hi PC GamesHardware Team,
vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. Also ich habe mich Für die GPU entschieden da die jetzige GPU keinen DP Anschluss hat und ich den für denn 144Hz Monitor brauch.
und ich weis es ist keine gute Kombination ich hab aber nicht das geld für eine besseres MB und eine bessere CPU.
Denn Kühler habe ich gewählt da ich denn pc schön leise haben mochte und das passt da auch die Lüfter richtig leise sind im Gehäuse.

Ich habe genug Erfahrung es selbst zuhause einzubauen.


----------



## MB12 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi an alle,
Geile Aktion von euch!!!

Spiel schon von klein auf und sowas kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
Wäre unglaublich wenn ich gewinnen würde.
Leider hab ich nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung aber da es meistens für die neuen Spiele reicht (das Geld) muss der Rechner jtz noch etwas besser werden.
Die Grafikkarte schafft leider nicht mehr alles so. 

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Zusammenstellung
i5 750 2,66GHz box //
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 S1156 //
Kingston 2x2GB RAMKit DDR3 1333 //
Seagate 1TB HDD //
Sapphiere HD5850 1024MB //
NT 525W Enermax Pro82//
250 GB SSD Samsung Evo 850//

Wünsch allen viel Glück 


Jetzt hilft nur noch Daumen drücken.

 Das Bild war noch ohne SSD


----------



## Shepard_Vas_Normandy (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


Mein System:

Monitor:                 Medion Akoya P55425 (23.6") + Acer AL1914 (19")
Tastatur:	              Logitech Deluxe 250
Maus:		              Logitech G400
Mauspad:               GamersWear Slick Ride Surface
CPU:	                     Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler:	      Boxed
Mainboard:	      ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
Ram:		             4xG.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte:	      Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 (1GB)
Soundkarte:         Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse:	              Lancool K58
Gehäuselüfter:   Gemischt, Alt, einer von NZXT
Netzteil:	             be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 580W
Festplatten:	      SanDisk Ultra II (240GB) + Hitachi 2TB + WD 2TB + 2xSamsung 1TB
Headset:	             MS-Tech LM-105



Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: 	      MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 	      be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 	      be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: 	             ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: 	             iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 	67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Anmerkung:

Größte Not habe ich eindeutig bei der Grafikkarte. Ich verwende meinen PC
unter andrem für Videobearbeitung (hauptsächlich Premiere) und Game engines (Unity und Unreal).
Ich spare schon etwas länger für eine Karte im Bereich einer 950/960, aber eine 1070 wäre
schon echt Top. Da bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zwei Stunden für ein "kleines"
rendering warten. In dem Zusammenhang musste mir erst kürzlich zusätzliche 8GB Ram kaufen, 
da Premiere sich schon beschwert hat. Eine Verachtfachung des Vrams klingt auch super.

Mit dem Shadow Rock 2 könnte ich mich von der Standardtaktung verabschieden und die CPU etwas schneller
rennen lassen. Außerdem könnte der Kühler meinen Rechner noch leiser machen, was mir sehr gut gefallen würde.

Meine derzeitigen Gehäuselüfter leisten zwar gute Arbeit, bzw. sind sie mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen,
nichts desto trotz können die Shadow Wings auch nicht schaden, um z.B. für mehr Luftzirkulation zu sorgen.
An meinen jetzigen Gehäuse Lancool K58 finde ich keine Mängel.

Beim Bundle würde ich mich am meisten über die Tastatur und dem Headset freuen. Früher kam ich noch in den
Genuss beleuchtete Tasten benutzen zu dürfen (hatte früher eine Logitech G15). Und auch Funktionstasten finde
Praktisch. Mein Derzeitiges Headset benutze ich nur zum skypen (wahrscheinlich, weil es das günstigste ist,
dass je verkauft wurde). Mein sehr altes Mauspad funktioniert immer noch gut, doch wäre ein neues auch nicht schlecht.

Für Arbeit am PC (z.B. Video-und Musikproduktion) kann man eigentlich gar nicht genug Monitore besitzen.
Dann gerade ein 4K Monitor, bietet noch mal ein sehr schönes Upgrade in dem Bereich.


Wie schon genannt würde es den größten Sprung im Bereich "Grafikkarte" geben. Hier musste ich auch
am längsten überlegen. Eines der angebotenen Mainboards wären auch durchaus sinnvoll gewesen.
So hätte ich z.B. die Möglichkeit auf eine neue Prozessorgeneration aufzuspringen und könnte viele 
andere neue Features nutzen. Sprich mein PC wäre zukunftssicher bzw. würde sich noch länger halten,
aber als Student müsste ich mir erstmal ein neuen CPU und eine neue Grafikkarte leisten können.
Deshalb entschied ich mich für diese Wunschaufrüstkomponenten.

Insgesamt eine tolle Aktion. Wünsche allen viel Glück.

LG
Shepard_Vas_Normandy


----------



## NervErv (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute, 

hier mein aktuelle Konfiguration.....

Intel I7 920, 2,67GhZ
6 GB RAM
1x SAMSUNG 250GB SSD
1x 1TB Seagate HD
Logitech G430
Logitech G402
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Packard Bell Viseo243D

und im Anschluss mein Wunsch upgrade

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Grüße Erv


----------



## Grubenlord (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGamesHardware Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für Pimp my PC 2016 bewerben.

Meine jetzige Konfiguration ist:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R390X Gaming1 8GB
Prozessor: Intel i7 6700
RAM: 16GB (2x8) G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM Kit
Prozessorlüfter:  Noctua NH-C14S
Gehäuse: be quiet! SILENT BASE 600 Windowsrbk

Meine Wunschkonfiguration lautet:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Leider verbraucht die GTX 1080 so viele Punkte, dass noch wenig Spielraum für anderes bleibt. Naürlich wegen dem Preis nachvollziehbar, aber die Karte ist auch essentiell für meinen lang gehegten Wunsch endlich in 4k zocken zu können (GTA, Witcher, Forza?). Denn die 390X schafft das leider nicht und macht dafür aber einen Höllenlärm. Auch besitze ich mittlerweile eine Shield, weswegen ich doppelt von der GTX profitieren würde. Der Silent Rock 2 müsste in meinen Gehäuse auch besser arbeiten können als der Noctua (wenn ich mich so an den Bericht und Vergleich von Top- und Side-Blowern erinnere). Die Lüfter könnten die nicht PWM Varianten aus meinen Gehäuse ersetzen, für mehr Luftfluss, wenn es drauf ankommt  )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank für diese Aktion , ich würde mich sehr freuen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## robisspielekiste (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!

Wenn Ich ETS2, Elite Dangerous oder Rocket Leage spielen möchte gibt es häftige Frame einbrüche. Darum brauch Ich eine neue Grafikkarte, habe aber leider kein Geld für eine Gute Graka. :'(
Und Mein Gehäuse ist Mir auch schon zu eng geworden, und hat auch schon häftige Gebrauchsspuren. Daher würde Ich mich auf ein Upgrate freuen.

Hier die TD:
MB: Gigabyte GA 880GM UD2H AM3+ 
Graka: EVGA  GeForce 210 1GB DDR3
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.00 GHz
Gehäuse: Aerocool VX-9 Pro Limitet Edition Jahr 2010
Festplatte: Maxtor STM32500310A S-ATA
Betriebsystem: Windows 7 Home Edition 64bit
RAM: Kingston 2x 2GB = 4GB 1333MHz

Tastatur: Hama EsayKeyboard PS2 
Maus: Hama Optical Mouse USB
Monitor: 1x Asus 1280x1024 60 Hz
                    1x Medion 1920x1080i 60Hz

Hier ist Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und zum Schluss noch die Bilder:


----------



## Epohwena (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Soo dann versuche ich es auch mal wieder alleine diese Punkteschieberei macht ja schon mega geile Laune *smile*
Hier meine Auswahl für 2016:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der größte Schwachpunkt in meinem System ist die Sapphire Radeon R7 265 Dual-X 2GB die ich erst letztes Jahr gekauft habe aber mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel aus dem letzten Loch pfeift, deshalb habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G entschieden. 
Ich denke das  mein FX8370 den ich ebenfalls letztes Jahr aufgerüstet habe noch ausreichend für die  GTX 1060 ist und mit sonem coolen be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 ich auch noch das letzte aus ihm herausholen kann Yeahhh…….
Das be quiet Gehäuse in Orange wäre wirklich ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein kultiges gelbes Chieftec Dragon das ich langsam echt nicht mehr sehen kann und gefühlte 100 Jahre alt ist……
Und da ich sowieso Iiyama Fan bin würde der  G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 perfekt meinem alten 22 Zoll Iiyama ersetzen und ich würde endlich mal ne gescheite Auflösung zu Gesicht bekommen .
Und das Peripherie-Bundle von ROCCAT kommt wie gerufen 0815 Cherry Tastatur is ne Katastrophe und  meine coole Logitech G5  Battlefield 2142 edition löst sich vom Zocken auch schon langsam auf.

Tja thats my dream und hier mein System noch mal im Detail:

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2207WS (22 Zoll, 1680X1050)
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon DX-01YLD (CS-601) gelb mit 80mm Gehäuselüftern
Netzteil: Enermax MaxPro 500W ATX 2.3 (EMP500AGT)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
Prozessor: AMD FX-8370e,8x 4.30GHz
Prozessor-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R7 265 Dual-X 2GB
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB DDR3-1866Mhz
Festplatten: SSD Intel X25-M G2 Postville 120GB und 
2X HDD Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB (SATA 3,5“ mit 7200rpm)
Optische-Laufwerke: BluRay Asus BC-12D2HT und DVD Matshita SW830
Sonstiges:
Usb 3.0 Frontpanel (wird aber nicht mehr benötigt bei einem neuen Gehäuse…..)
Wechselrahmen und Cardreader sind eigentlich nur noch drinnen weil ich die Original Gehäuseblenden nicht mehr finde………..

Soo  dann Daumendrück und hier noch die Bilder von meinem guten Stück:


----------



## Spirity (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGamesHardware Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für Pimp my PC 2016 bewerben.

Meine momentane Hardware:

Mainboard:Asus A58M - K
Grafikkarte:Sapphire Radeon R9 380 4G
CPU: AMD A8 6600k
Ram: 1x8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 
Gehäuse: Kolink Aviator Midi-Tower - weiß Window

Meine Wunschkonfiguration :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

MfG Spirity


----------



## uboolo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

eine super Aktion.

Mein System ist mittlerweile wirklich in die Jahre gekommen, hat mir bisher aber trotzdem gute Dienste geleistet und fast jedes Spiel gemeistert. Nur so langsam merkt man schon dass etwas fehlt.

Aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut:

Mainboard:  Gigabyte EP35-DS3R
Prozessor:    Intel Quad 9300 @ 2,5GHz / @3 GHz
Kühler:           Scythe Ninja 2
Speicher:       GSKILL 4 GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: Asus 6950 2GB
Netzteil:        Cougar S550
Gehäuse:      Thermaltake Xaser V inkl. Lüftersteuerung
Lüfter:           2x 92er BeQuiet SilentWings / 1x 92er Noctua / 1x 80er Noctua 
HDD/SSD:   Samsung SSD 830 120 GB
Monitor:      Dell U2412M

Aufrüsten würde ich mit folgenden Teilen, da sie m.E.n. am meisten bringen werden:

Grafikkarte:   MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:         be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Bei meinem System ist aktuell neben dem Prozessor auch die Grafikkarte zu schwach. Da der Prozessor mittels neuem Kühler (Dark Rock Pro) auch noch ein paar MHz mehr abkönnte, würde ich mich aktuell immer für eine neue Grafikkarte entscheiden. Zu meinem System würde die 1060 sicherlich ausreichend sein, aber um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein schadet es nie eine etwas stärkere GraKa einzubauen und ggf. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Motherboard und Prozessor nachzurüsten (Oder falls es auch so reicht weiter zuwarten).
Auch ein neues Gehäuse wäre mal an der Zeit. Das aktuelle ist zwar von mir persönlich gedämmt und hat eine Lüftersteuerung aber leider etwas schmal für größere Kühler, sodaß ich damals eben auch den Ninja genommen habe anstelle eines größeren Brocken. Des Weiteren fehlt die Möglichkeit Kabel sauber hinter dem Motherboard zu verlegen und damit auch den Luftstrom zu optimieren.
Ein Monitor der nicht nachzieht und eine angenehme Größe hat würde meinen aktuellen gut ergänzen (Einmal Gaming / Einmal Office und sonstiges).
Zuletzt wäre eine neue Maus und Tastatur Klasse, sodaß die schon abgegriffenen Altteile ausgetauscht werden könnten.

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde  wünsche aber auch allen anderen hier viel Glück !


----------



## eXilitY (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

toll das ihr Pimp my PC 2016 gestartet habt, da mache ich gerne aus diversen Gründen mit. Mir ist vor kurzen mein TFT kaputt gegangen, daher habe ich mich unteranderem für den iiyama TFT entschieden, eine potentere Grafikkarte könnte auch nicht schaden, da die aktuelle GTX 1060 auch nur als Übergangslösung herhalten sollte. Da ich den PC aber auch beruflich nutze, würde ich die Hardware im Falle das man ausgewählt wird, gerne selber verbauen, gerne würde ich ein Video zum Umbau drehen.

Meine aktuelle Hardware wäre wie folgt:

CASE: Thermaltake Core X71
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K@4,5GHZ 
FAN: Raijintek Triton 360 @NB-eLoop B12-2 
MOB: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon 
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 32GB DDR4-3000 
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1060 OC 6GB
SSD: Kingston HyperX Savage 240GB 
SSD: Samsung EVO 500GB 
SSD: OCZ Vector 480GB 
HDD: WD Black 6TB 
PSU: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W oder Enermax Platimax 1000W
Display: 32" LG TV 
Keypad: Razer Orbweaver Chroma 
Keyboard: Logitech G710+ 
Mouse: Logitech G502 Proteus Core 
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR 
Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX300 Manufacture 

Ausgewählt: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G - 35 Punkte von 35
Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte von 1
Ausgewählt: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga - 10 Punkte von 10
Ausgewählt: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 - 21 Punkte von 21




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somoska (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 
erst einmal vielen Dank für diese wunderbare Aktion. Ich denke ich spreche im Namen aller Leser und vor allem Gamer, dass die ganze Aktion ein Traum ist, da man sich sonst eher nicht solch Luxus-Hardware zum upgraden anschaffen kann. 
Ich habe zur Zeit folgende Hardware:
Case: NZXT Phantom Big Tower
Cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Cpu-Kühler: NZXT RL-KRX61-01
Gpu: 2x Amd Radeon 6870 via Crossfire
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Ram
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
Festplatte/n: 128Gb Samsung SSD, 1Tb Hdd, 2Tb Hdd
Netzteil: Coolmaster Silent Pro 700W

Als Ugrade gewünscht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe diese Komponenten ausgewählt, da sie mir als leidenschaftlicher Gamer den größten Upgrade-Vorteil bringen würden und mir ermöglichen würden, aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr nur auf Niedrig spielen zu können.
Da ich Student bin, war es mir bisher nur möglich beim Versagen einzelner Komponenten ein Upgrade vorzunehmen oder sie zumindest zu ersetzen. Jedoch mussten Grafikkarte, Prozessor und Bildschirm aus Kostengründen seit dem Bau des Rechners vor 5 Jahren durchhalten. Mit einer Aufrüstung meines Rechners mithilfe der ausgewählten Gtx 1070 in Verbindung mit dem neuen Bildschirm wäre perfekt für mein Spielerlebnis. Um den ganzen "Pimp" abzuschließen würde ich im Februar einen AMD Prozessor der neuen Generation aus eigener Tasche nachrüsten.  Zudem wäre mit dem Lüfter-set von be quiet!, dem Netzteil von be quiet! und dem Roccat-bundle der zukünftige Spielspaß langfristig gesichert. 

Da ich mit einem ehemaligen Schulkamerad leidenschaftlich gerne an unseren Pc´s schraube, würde ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, den Einbau selbst vorzunehmen.

Ich wünsche anbei allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Hary227 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus liebes PCGH Team! Hallo Community.

Die Aktion finde echt super jedes Jahr.

Da meine Grafikkarte schon etwas schwach ist und auch noch die ausgewählte Kart super in  meine geplanten Wasserverrohrung passen würde und ich bald eine Ausbildung beginne, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich für das Upgrade nichts bezahlen müsste.


Meine Wunschzusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine derzeitige Zusammenstellung:

CPU: Intel i5 3570
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 290
Hauptspeicher: Fury DDR3
Speicher: Plextor 512 GB M5
Netzteil: Seasonic  80 Plus

Soundkarte:         Creative Sound Blaster
Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX300
Kühlung der Komponenten: Alphacool Wasserkühlung

Diese Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt weil ich neben dem gewählten Monitor auch noch einen ASUS UHD Monitor betreibe, so ist für genügend FPS gesorgt. Außerdem sorgen die ausgewählten Lüfter Ersatz für ausgefallene Lüfter.

Neue Eingabegeräte sind bei mir auch nötig und da würde die gewählten Komponenten genau passen

Da ich einen Gaming Monitor benötige währe der gewählte ideal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich super freuen wenn ich meinen Rechner selber aufrüsten könnte.
Und allen viel Glück und Spaß beim Gewinnspiel.

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## PRShaddix (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

ich war bisher ein stiller Leser, jedoch für so eine Aktion melde ich mich natürlich auch gerne an^^

Mein bisheriger PC ist Folgender:
Lenovo Ideacentre K320 (OEM) 
CPU: Intel Core i5 650 @ 3.20GHz
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 5750 1GB
RAM: 6,00GB DDR3
Mainboard: OEM Zeug
Netzteil: OEM Zeug
Festplatte: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332


Da mit diesem System aktuelle Spiele wie Assetto Corsa, One Piece Burning Blood, Quantum Break,... nicht mehr wirklich laufen, habe ich mir als Upgrade diese Teile ausgewählt, um wieder längere Zeit entspannt zocken zu können. Das Gehäuse, Mainboard sowie CPU suche ich mir noch aus. Ich warte auf AMD Zen und gute Tests, das passende Mainboard wird erst daraufhin gesucht. Wenn ich bis dahin noch ein gefälliges Gehäuse finde, habe ich alles zusammen 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Zusammenbau würde ich mit einem guten Freund vornehmen, der sich damit super auskennt.


Ein großes Dankeschön für diese Aktion


----------



## iKimi22 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Vielen Dank für die Hammer Aktion PCGH und dazugehörige Aktionspartner.

*Mein System:*

CPU:                         Intel Core i5-4460
CPU-Kühler:    Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure 
Mainboard:          ASRock B85M Pro4
Ram:         16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 1866Mhz, jedoch teildefekt.
Grafikkarte:     MSI R9 285 2GD5T OC 2 GB
Gehäuse:   AeroCool PGS B Series Xpredator Cube - GB Edition
Netzteil:    Seasonic M12II 520w Evo Edition
 Festplatten:  1x unbekannte aus OEM PC, 1x ausm gestorbenen Laptop Toshiba Qosmio


*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Anmerkung:*

Meine Aerocool Lüfter rattern hörbar, die würden gewechselt werden.
GPU Power kann man nie genug haben, deswegen eine GTX 1080. Die kann 144hz in 2k stemmen! Würde immerhin MSI treu bleiben.
Roccat Set würde komplett Einzug halten, aktuell tippe ich noch auf einer dunkelgrauen OEM Tastatur vom 2005 

Sobald Zen da ist, würde ich dort lieber zuschlagen als Intel weiter zu supporten. 8kerner mit passenden Sockel ist somit in Planung, weswegen ich kein MB mir hier ausgesucht habe.
BF1 steht bald vor der Tür, Beamng läuft mit ach und krach auf dem PC und Assetto Corsa läuft dann wie Butter, falls ich auserwählt bin ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen 

Mein nun mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommene PC braucht dringend ein Upgrade:

Intel Q9550 @3,8Ghz
Asus P5Q
8GB DDR2 GSkill 1000er @900
Nvidia GTX670
512GB SSD für Games
128GB SSD für Windows
Enermax Liberty 500W
Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Asus D2 Soundkarte
DVD Brenner
Irgend ein altes billiges Gehäuse mit viel LEDs und Bling Bling.

Ich würde mich sehr über folgende Konfiguration freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Passend dazu habe ich schon meine Bestellung fertig, sodass die neuen Komponenten direkt in ein neues Zuhause kommen:
i7 6700K
AsRock Z170M EXTREME 4
16GB GSkill 3200
BlueRay Laufwerk
128GB oder 256GB M.2 SSD
und das alles mit der alten Soundkarte im Bitfenix Prodigy M.

Damit wär ich hoffentlich für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet auch für 4K. Ich würde mich unendlich freuen, auch mal Forza und Battlefield 1 spielen zu können.
Natürlich wird das dann alles bebildert in einem Thread gezeigt.
Der alte PC leuchtet mir zu viel. Ich stehe mittlerweile auf einen sauber verarbeiteten PC der auch schick aussieht. Die genannte Bestellung wird so oder so kommen, denn dafür hab ich nun eine lange Zeit gespart. Das PCGH-Upgrade würde hier aber aus einer einfachen Torte eine mehrstöckige Hochzeitstorte machen.

Wie immer wünsche ich auch allen anderen Mitspielern viel Glück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hofi88 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück 

Mein kleiner Rechenknecht kommt so langsam in die Jahre und daher wäre eure Aktion der ideale Moment meinem kleinen etwas frische Luft und Leben zukommen zu lassen.
CPU und Board sind ja noch einigermaßen ok, aber mit der Grafikkarte muss ich High-End spiele wie Solitaire in der Grafik leider schon auf Mittel stellen. 
Wenn ich schon einmal dazu komme, soeinen Titel spielen zu können trübt das natürlich nach kurzer Zeit den Spielspaß enorm.

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3330
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD7450
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed-Kühler
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Mainboard: ASRock B75M-ITX
Netzteil: Silentmax EcoSilent 550W
RAM: 4GB DDR3
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster
Monitor: LG Flatron W2363D 23,6"

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit diesen Komponenten wäre ich Grafikseitig für die nächsten Jahre mehr als gut versorgt und könnte mir abends auch einmal eine 4K BluRay ansehen. Vielleicht macht dann auch das Spielen wieder etwas Spaß.
Der neue CPU Lüfter und das Lüfterset würde den kleinen dann auch noch mit etwas frischer Luft versorgen, wobei ich mir dann noch ein neues Gehäuse mit besorgen würde.
Der Monitor in seiner edelen Optik gibt dem ganzen dann auch die Möglichkeit, die Grafikpower in meine Augen zu zaubern. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGamesHardware Team,

tolle Aktion von euch die meinem etwas betagten Rig wieder auf die Beine helfen könnte.

Das System habe ich nach zehn Jahren Gaming PC Abstinenz 2015 selbst zusammengestellt und auch montiert. Ja ich gestehe ich war einer dieser komischen Leute die am Fernseher spielen  Aber ganz ehrlich ich hatte immer ein schlechtes Gewissen!
Als Spender diente ein ausrangiertes System mit einem i3 540.
Board und Speicher habe ich behalten und einen gebrauchten i5 760 besorgt. GTX 960, CPU Kühler, SSD gekauft, ein neues Gehäuse besorgt das ganze verpflanzt noch etwas an der Taktschraube gedreht... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an dieser Stelle für eure Videos die haben gut geholfen sich nochmals die Basics im Hardware zusammenbau in Erinnerung zu rufen...Tatsache läuft in Full HD fast alles mit hohen Details absolut zufriedenstellend. 

Jedoch ist das Ende der Lebensdauer des Lynnfield auch mit Übertaktung absehbar und ich befinde mich in der Aufrüstfalle. 
Eine bessere Grafikkarte würde wohl gnadenlos das CPU Limit aufzeigen und ein neues Board ohne neue GraKa würde wohl nur einen geringe Steigerung der Gesamtperformance bedeuten.
Daher ist eure Aktion die Chance diesen Teufelskreis zu durchbrechen 

Auch meine Frau würde sich über etwas Zusatzleistung freuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Derzeit:
CPU: Intel i5 760 @ 4,0 GHz dank dem Thermalright Macho X2 
Mainboard: ASRock P55 Pro USB3
RAM:  G-Skill F3-12800 CL 9; 8 GB DDR 3 
GraKa: MSI Geforce GTX 960 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER 8 630W 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom (White)
SSD: 250GB Crucial MX200
HDD: 1 TB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360
Monitor: ASUS VX238




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunsch Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) (für den Phantom bitte die 140'er)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Klar muss auch ein neues Board + CPU und RAM her dafür würde ich selbst sorgen.
Armer Lynni RIP 
Geplant 
MB: MSI Z170A KraitGaming 3G 
CPU: i7 6700K
RAM: 16 GB GSkill RipJaws V DDR 4-3600

Damit hätte ich ein absoluten Traum PC und wohl auch ein paar Tage ruhe an der Aufrüstfront. 



Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Familie Deitmann


----------



## Bronze (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: i5 4570
RAM: 16 GB
Grafikkarte: GTX 750 TI
Speicher:  1x OCZ Vertex Plus R2 (ja die funtz noch)
                      1x Samsung HDD 500 GB
Mainboard: OEM (HP Prodesk 600 G1 SFF)
Netzteil: OEM (HP Prodesk 600 G1 SFF)
Monitor: 17" Fujitsu Siemens max Res. 1366x768

Warum diese Hardware? 
Ganz einfach.
Da ich keine Skylake CPU besitze, natürlich Grafikkarte. Habe zwischen 1060 und 1070 tendiert aber mich auf Grund von mangelnden Punkte für die 1060 entschieden.
Als nächtes ganz klar für mich Netzteil. Den vorhandenen Kühler kann ich übernehmen vllt kauf ich mir einen anderer, aber damit das ganze Umrüsten klappt muss ein anderes Netzteil her.
Bei Kühler-Set oder Gehäuse das selbe. Damit alles passt muss ein schönes großes Gehäuse her und da ich nur Gutes vom Dark Base Gehäuse gehört habe, habe ich mich für diesen entschieden.
Solche Gaming Peripherie Geräte haben mich noch nie Interesiert aber geschenkt ist geschenkt.
Zu guter Letzt Monitor. Hm, FullHD oder WQHD ? Ganz klar WQHD

So das wars mit den Teilen die ich mir ausgesucht habe, aber wer sich mit HP auskennt wird sich eventuell fragen "Was ist mit dem Mainboard".
Joar das besorg ich mir selber hab aber noch kein bestimmtes im Auge. Bin natürlich für Empfehlungen offen.

Achja und den PC würde ich am liebsten selber zusammenbauen. Da ich in einer Computer Werkstatt beschäftigt bin ist das ein klacks für mich.

Zum Schluss noch das Foto vom guten Stück


----------



## XmuhX (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallihallo ,
kurz und knapp...



*Wunschkombi:
*
*Grafikkarte:*      MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G                                        (23 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*       be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)   (3 Punkte)
*Bundles:*             ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga                          (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil:*            be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt                                    (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:*             iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1                               (21 Punkte)
-------------------------------
*Gesamt:*                                                                                                 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)
=======================


 *Komponenten momentan verbaut:*

*Prozessor:*              Intel Core i5-4670K
*Kühler:*                   Scythe Mygen RevB PCGH-Edition
*Mainboard:*             Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97
*Arbeitsspeicher:*    Crucial Ballistix Tactics 8GB-Kit (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0)
*Datenträger:*          1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 120GB ; 1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500G
*Grafikkarte:*          Gigabyte GTX 660 TI Windforce OC 3GB
*Netzteil:*                BeQuiet Straigth Power 680W ATX
*Gehäuse:*                NZXT LeXa S BW
*Lüftersteuerung:*    Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II
*verbaute Lüfter:*    1x SickleFlow 120 Red LED,  1x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000, 1x 120mm NZXT Blue LED, 2x 140mm  Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800
*Laufwerk:*               1x LG DVD-RW


----------



## -chris_ (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend zusammen! 

Ich komm mal direkt zur Sache:

*Mein derzeitiger PC:*

Mainboard:         
ECS MCP61M-M3 (V2.0) (ECS > MCP61M-M3 (V2.0) -> Link zur Herstellerseite)

CPU:                      
AMD Phenom II X4 955 @3,2Ghz (Revision RB-C3 mit 125W TDP)

CPU-Kühler:      
Thermalright Le Grand Macho (Le Grand Macho | Kuhler | Thermalright.de -> Link zur Herstellerseite) 
Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 Orange 140mm (Alpenfohn: 140mm WingBoost 2 Lufter aus der WingBoost 2 Serie - Alpenfohn -> Link zur Herstellerseite)

RAM:                     
4 GB DDR3; 2x2GB Riegel; 1333Mhz

Grafikkarte:       
ATI Radeon HD 5770; 1GB (AFOX -> Link zur Herstellerseite)

Festplatte:
500GB (respektive 465GB) Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0

DVD Laufwerke (1x IDE; 1x SATA):
Support Search Results | LG U.K. (-> Link zur Herstellerseite)
http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-GH22NS50 (-> Link zur Herstellerseite)

Soundkarte:
Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX

Netzteil:
LC Power LC 6550 V1.3 (http://www.lc-power.com/produkte/archiv/netzteile/lc6550-v13/ -> Link zur Herstellerseite)

Gehäuse:
Corsair Carbide Clear 600C (http://www.corsair.com/de-de/carbide-series-clear-600c-inverse-atx-full-tower-case -> Link zur Herstellerseite)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Meine gewünschte Aufrüstkombination :*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

*Prosatext:*

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich hier kurz begründen, warum ich mich nach langem Überlegen und Recherchieren für die obige Aufrüstkombination entschieden habe. Ich selbst finde es ja auch immer interessant so einen kleinen Kommentar bei den anderen Usern zu lesen. 
Die GTX 1070 habe ich gewählt, da meine derzeitige Grafikkarte bei meinem PC einfach den größten Flaschenhals darstellt und mit ihren 1GB VRAM alle aktuelleren Spielen leider nur noch in reduzierten Details mehr oder weniger flüssig darstellt. 
Aufgrund der Wahl der GTX 1070 wollte ich auch beim Monitor nicht sparen und habe deswegen direkt den Monitor mit 4K Auflösung gewählt, ich denke mal die hohe Auflösung wird sich auch positiv bei Office Arbeiten (z.B. Excel) bemerkbar machen.
Ein neues Netzteil gehört natürlich auch dazu, da mein Jetziges doch deutlich hörbar ist und in Sachen Effizienz im Vergleich zu heute wahrscheinlich eine Katastrophe ist. ^^  Das be quiet! Pure Power 9CM 700Watt sollte dabei meinen Ansprüchen mehr als genügen. Dazu paaren sich dann noch die neuen be quiet! Silent Wings 3, da die bereits vorinstallierten Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse zwar  gut sind, es aber im Bereich Lautstärke noch Luft nach oben gibt.
Beim Bundle hätte ich von den verfügbaren Punkten her das 2. nehmen können, allerdings steht mein PC an meinem Schreibtisch und nicht im Wohnzimmer vor einem Fernseher, sodass ich für das Roccat Sova keinen Bedarf sehe. 

Abschließend Herzlichen Dank an PCGH für die geniale Aktion und an alle anderen Teilnehmer natürlich Viel Glück!


----------



## monimaus2902 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

verbaut sind bei meinem mann zur zeit ein intel i5 6500 auf einem 
asrock z170 extreme4 mit 16gb ram und eine gtx570.

Ihr seit meine letzte Rettung !! 
Mein Mann und ich  haben nun seit Monaten schon die Diskusion
wegen dem  aufrüsten vom unserem PC, da uns aber das nötige Kleingeld dazu fehlt,
muss ich ihn jedes mal enttäuschen. Nun hoffe ich auf diesen Wege ihn wieder 
glücklich zu machen.! 
Eine verzweifelte Ehefrau !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SrgMartin88 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell
PSU             SSR-650TD (Seasonic)
CPU            i5-6600K (Intel)
COOLER   be quit! Dark Rock 2
BOARD     Asus Z170-A
DDR           Kingston HyperX Fury 2666MHz
GPU           EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid
CASE         be quiet! Silent Base 800
SCREEN   Maestro 223DXL
Device       Logitech610
                      VicTsing 2.4G Wireless
                     Xbox360 Controller
HDD          840Evo 250GB
                     ST4000DM000


----------



## fLo547 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:

Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon R9 280X
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
CPU: Intel Core i5 4430
Mainboard: MSI H81M-E34
RAM: 16GB Kingston Fury HyperX 1600
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD1: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM
HDD2: Western Digital Red 3 TB 5400RPM
PSU: Chieftec 750 Watt

Ich denke das eine 1080 das System gut ergänzen würde, auch weil die 280Xer nur 3Gb VRAM hat, und langsam an Ihre Grenzen stößt.  Des weitern sind die Standard Lüfter von meinem Case auch ziemlich laut trotz einer Lüfter Steuerung.
Zusammen bzw Einbau würde ich dann persönlich übernehmen, da ich auf meinen Rechner nur ungern verzichten möchte, und  ich dieses Jahr ebenfalls noch ein kleines Projekt plane. 

Gruß


----------



## Brutusceaser (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo !! 

Wunsch-Kombi:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 220 (2,8 Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Titan 	DC-K8J825Z/N
Datenträger: Seagate ST350041 8AS (HDD)
RAM:  1*2GB und 1*4Gb no-name DDR3-RAM
Mainboard: ASROCK N68-S3 UCC
Netzteil: 420 Watt (LPK LPK12-23 3*SATA)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6790
Gehäuse: no-name Miditower
Monitor: Acer TFT Monitor 19" 1366 x 768
Tastatur: Digitus da-20210
Maus:  Logitech M90

Grüße
Brutusceaser





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkomponenten:  


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)





Aktuelles System: 

CPU : i7 4770k geköpft @4,5 GHz 
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E  
Mainboard:  MSI MPOWER Z87 
GPU: MSI GTX 770 (2gb ) 
RAM: Crucial 8gb DDR3 2133
Case: Phanteks Entho Primo 
SSD: Samsung 850 evo 250 gb 
Netzteil:  Seasonic Platinum 760 
Monitor: Asus 27t1e

Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meinem System, nur an der Grafikleistung hapert es langsam, zumal meine MSI GTX 770 "nur" 2gb Vram hat.
CPU Leistung habe ich ja doch noch relativ viel, daher könnte ich eine GTX 1080 problemlos befeuern.

Die Bilder sind vom Juni, seit dem hat sich aber nichts an meinem PC geändert, bis auf Wärmeleitpase 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die Bilder sind verdreht, warum auch immer...
Auf meinem PC sind sie korrekt ausgerichtet

Nachtrag2: Werde demnächst noch neue Bilder machen.


----------



## Gast1647213002 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend Zusammen,

dieser Beitrag stellt die aktuell in Benutzung befindliche Hardware und die mit dem PC Games Hardware Konfigurator zusammengestellte Hardware vor. Ich finde es großartig, dass die Möglichkeit für die Nutzer angeboten wird. Viel Erfolg an Alle!

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD FX-6300
MAINBOARD: ASUS M5A99X EVO
Grafikkarte: AMD RADEON R9 290X 4GB
RAM: Corsair DDR3-1866 - 16GB
Bundles: Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 + G710
Netzteil: Corsair 750 Watt
Gehäuse: NZXT
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


Zusammengestellte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## GobblesGaming (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkomponente:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Komponente:

Prozessor: I7-4790K  (4,8GHz übertaktet)
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
RAM: 16gb HyperX 2400Mhz
Netzteil: EVGA 500B
Graka: Zotac 660ti AMP (am verrecken)

3 HDD(1000/80/80GB) und ein noname DVD-Laufwerk.

Ich bräuchte eine neue Grafikkarte. Die restlichen Komponenten wären nett, da ich mir in nächster Zeit keine neuen leisten könnte(meist gebraucht gekauft).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Fabian


----------



## Jperg (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus 

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 67 (15 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System: 

CPU : i7 4770k
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
                3 x Silent Wings 3                120mm
                1 x Silent Wings 2 PWM  140mm
                2 x Silent Wings 1 PWM   120mm
Mainboard: Asus Z97-K/USB 3.1 Intel 
GPU:  XFX Radeon R9 390X
RAM: G.Skill 4 gb DDR3 800Mhz
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv, Tempered Glass, anthrazit
SSD: Samsung 850 evo M.2 120GB (System)
           Samsung 850 evo 250 GB (Games)
           SanDisk SDSSDHII 120GB
Soundkarte: Creative Blater Z
Netzteil: 550 Watt XFX XTR Series Modular 80+ Gold ( Kabel Gesleeved (selbst gemacht))
Monitor: Samsung S24C350H
Peripherie: Razer Lachesis
                        Logitech G19

Warum ich diese Hardware ausgesucht habe :

Mainboard: In meinem System davor (Mittlerweile jetzt über 9 Jahre alt, wird immer noch als Office PC genutzt) hatte ich das K9N Sli verbaut, hatte damit nie Probleme und einfach top!
Mit dem Asus Mainboard bin ich nicht so zufrieden da es nicht das hat was ich gerne hätte, CrossFire bzw. SLI dazu würde es mit dem RGB Beleuchtung vom Gehäuse harmonieren.

Lüfter Set: Benötigen tue ich das Set nicht, da ich schon ausreichend Lüfter verbaut habe (siehe bild) Bin aber nicht abgeneigt den ein oder anderen Lüfter zu wechseln. Dazu wie man es sieht auf dem Bild, min ein Fan von be quiet! . 

Bundles: Maus und Tastatur sind Leider schon in die Jahre gekommen und habe bis jetzt nur Positives von ROCCAT von diversen Kollegen gehört, und da es sich anbietet würde ich gerne zu dem Hersteller wechseln.

Netzteil: Meine Einstellung zu be quiet! sagt schon alles, wollte damals nur nicht all so viel Geld in den wind setzten da die Kabel selbst Gesleeved sind, und für den Erstversuch war/ist das eingebaute Netzteil top.

Monitor: Da ich einen FullHD Monitor besitze würde ich mich freuen Endlich mal auf 4K zu zocken.

Dazu würde ich die Hardware selber einbauen, bzw. nachdem Ihr eh gleich um die ecke seit würde ich den PC vorbeibringen. 

Mal wieder eine geniale Aktion von PCGH ! 

Lange rede kurzer sinn:
Sportsgeist muss sein, drücke allen bewerben die Daumen!!


----------



## metallica2006 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,


ich habe mir gerade einen 4K Monitor gekauft und kann gut mehr Grafikpower brauchen . Ein CPU Kühler kann wäre auch gut, da meiner mittlerweile etwas laut für mich ist, wie auch die Grakka. 
Die Eingabegeräte wollen manchmal auch nicht mehr so richtig...


Bauen würde ich selbst.


Mein aktuelles Sys.:


PII x6 3400 Mhz
8GB DDR3
GTX770 2GB
1TB Samsung 850 EVO
Fractal Disign R5


Meine Auswahl:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) (Bitte 140mm)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinne


----------



## Goitonthefloor (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:

I5 2500K @4,3 Ghz gekühlt von einem Scythe Ninja 4
Asus P8P67 Evo
16GB DDR-3 1333@ 1600
EVGA 1070 FTW
120GB Samsung 840 Evo
640 GB WD6400AAKS
2TB WD20EARX
EVGA 550 G2
Lüfter verschiener Hersteller in einem Fractal Design Define S
Logitech G15 Refresh + G430 + G5 (die allererste  ) 
Samsung P2450H

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Gewählt habe ich die 1070 um ein SLI System aufzubauen, die Lüfter und das Netzteil würden für die nötige Kühlung und Spannungsversorgung sorgen ohne groß Lärm zu machen.
Das Roccat bundle würde meine in die Jahre gekommene Peripherie ersetzen  Zu guter Letzt hätte ich mit dem  iiyama G-Master endlich einen neuen Hauptmonitor und würde meinen Samsung P2450H als 2t Monitor weiter nutzen. Das 1070 Gespann wäre auch stark genug um einen 4K Monitor zu befeuern. Dann hätte auch ich endlich genug Platz um mehrere DIN A4 PDF gleichzeitig neben roll20 zu öffnen und effizienter p&p online zu spielen . 
Zusammen bauen würde ich das ganze selbst.


----------



## arned28790 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team hier meine Bewerbung:


Mein aktuelles System:
Prozessor:   Intel Core i7-4790K
Prozessor Kühler:   LC-CC-120  LC-Power
Mainboard:   Asus B-85 Pro
Grafikkarte:   1x MSI GTX 1070 gaming x
Netzteil:   650Watt Power LC6650GP3
Ram:   2x8GB DDR3 Samsung 1600Mhz


Meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich finde es mal wieder richtig spitze das ihr so eine Aktion gestartet habt.

Begründung für die Auswahl:

Wie sie aus den Bestandteilen meines PCs leicht erkennen konnten habe ich bereits eine wahre Maschine unter meinem Tisch stehen allerdings gibt es kein Limit im PC Aufrüsten, deswegen habe ich die Grafikkarte gewählt welche ich bereits besitze.
Ich habe vor sie im SLI mit meiner anderen 1070 laufen zu lassen, deshalb wähle ich auch den 4K Moitor und den besseren CPU-Kühler um alles schön schnell und anschaulich zu halten.Um meinen PC zu würdigen habe ich das beste Gehäuse gewählt welches sie Anbieten.
Und da ich seit 2 Jahren die selbe Tastatur besitze und sie dem entsprechend Aussieht dachte ich mir ich nehme auch gleich ein neues Eingabe Bundle.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
arned28790


----------



## YankeeF (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
das ist aber eine super Aktion und kommt genau richtig zum Start der Spiele Saison. Anfang des Jahres habe ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet aber die Grafikkarte wurde noch nicht angefasst und ist wohl die schwächste Komponente in meinem PC. Daher habe ich mich bei dem Aufrüstrechner die meisten Punkte in ein Grafikupgrade investiert.

Da eine Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommt würde ich die MSI Grafikkarte auch noch mit einem Wasserkühler versehen, damit diese ihre optimale Leistung entfalten kann. Aber genug der Worte und ab zu den Komponenten:


*Aufrüstrechner:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie bereits angekündigt habe ich mich für die stärkste Grafikkarte entschieden. Den CPU Kühler brauch ich nicht wirklich und würde diesen verschenken. Das Lüfterset würde ich nutzen um die 3 120mm Lüfter auf meinem Radiator zu wechseln und ein Gaming Bundle wird so langsam nötig, da die aktuellen Eingabegeräte nicht mehr so ansehnlich sind. Mein aktueller 24" Monitor könnte auch gegen eine größere Version getauscht werden. Was ich etwas schade finde, leider habt ihr keinen Monitor mit G-Sync das wäre gerade in Kombination mit der Nvidia Grafikkarte das Sahnehäubchen. Aber auch so sollte der Monitor einiges an Leistung haben und eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellen.

*Meine aktuelle Hardware:*
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K (wassergekühlt)
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II (wassergekühlt)
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400, CL16
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger Z170
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
WLAN: Asus PCE-AC88
Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T
Radiator: Phobya G -Changer 360
Steuerung: Aquaero 5 Pro
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS

Wie man schon sieht müsste wirklich die Grafikkarte getauscht werden. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenoBlaster (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ich habe folgende Teile ausgewählt:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit sind diese Teile verbaut:

CPU:AMD fx 8350
Mainboard:MSI 970 Gaming
Grafikkarte:MSI GTX 980 ti Gaming 6G
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3
Netzteil: Corsair HX 1000i
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Taurin
Monitor: Asus vh242h (ca 9 Jahre alt)

Bild von Gehäuse
Datei_000.jpeg - Google Drive


----------



## markus1612 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Allen voran ein Dankeschön an euch @PCGH für diese super Aktion 
Was ich etwas schade finde ist, dass man aus jeder Kategorie wählen muss, denn ich persönlich bin bspw nur auf ne neue GPU und nen neuen Monitor scharf.
Da es aber scheinbar sein muss, habe ich mich für *diese Komponenten* entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem System, hatte aber schon seit einiger Zeit den Wunsch, FullHD hinter mir zu lassen.
Deswegen fiel meine Wahl im Bereich GPU auf die 1070 und im Bereich Monitor auf den G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1.
Die 1070 ist zwar auch nicht die super optimale Wahl für 4K, allerdings muss es bei mir nicht immer Hoch und Ultra überall sein.
Meine 290 kommt dann in mein HT/LAN-Party-System, welches gerade noch in Planung ist und auf Hardwarespenden/Geldmittel wartet.

Der Kühler wäre für mich nur ein nice2have und würde vmtl dazu dienen, an einen Freund o.ä. verschenkt zu werden (bspw als Weihnachts - oder Geburtstagsgeschenk).
Auch in meinem geplanten HT/LAN-Party-PC würde sich der Kleine sicher wohlfühlen.

Die Silent Wings 2 hatte ich bereits in einem früheren System und die waren, bis auf die Befestigung, top.
Da mein Hauptsystem bereits mit sehr leisen Wingboost 2 Lüftern bestückt ist, werde ich diese Teile vmtl in meinem HT/LAN-Party- PC verbauen.
Son Enthoo Primo trägt sich nämlich ziemlich gut .........................NICHT 

Aus dem Peripheriebundle würde ich Maus und Mauspad an mein Hauptsystem klemmen, da meine Kone Pure ihre besten Tage bereits hinter sich hat.
Tastatur und Headset werden wohl an meinem HT/LAN-Party-PC ihre neue Heimat finden.

*Bisheriges System:*

Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz/weiß
BQ DPP11 550W
Asus X99-E WS
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHz (4x4GB)
5820K @ 4,0GHz & 1,15V @ Genesis
Sapphire 290 VaporX
Samsung SM951 NVME 256GB
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB

Asus VG278HE
Sennheiser G4ME One
Blue Yeti
Roccat Kone Pure
Corsair Strafe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich schon einige Systeme gebaut, konfiguriert, geupgraded und gewartet habe, würde ich den Zusammenbau selbst machen und dann Bilder bei euch einreichen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Aktion und den Gewinnern natürlich viel Freude mit den Teilen.
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne selbst zu den Auserwählten gehören, aber beim Durchstöbern des Threads sind mir viele verlorene Seelen begegnet, die ein Upgrade noch viel nötiger haben als ich 

In diesem Sinne: Möge die Jagd nach dem hungrigsten System beginnen


----------



## chriskl666 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich hab folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan besteht mein System aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 4x 3.4GHz
Mainboard: MSI H97 PC Mate
RAM: 4x 4096MB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 Strix
Netzteil: 550W Corsair C550M
Gehäuse: IN WIN H-Frame Midi-Tower
Peripherie: uralte Microsoft Maus + Tastaturbundle
Monitor: Samsung 40'' Fernseher

Die Komponenten habe ich deshalb ausgewählt, weil die Grafikkarte nicht wirklich 4k tauglich ist, da wär ein Upgrade schon ganz nett 
Außerdem muss mal ein staubgeschützes Gehäuse her, daher auch die Lüfter weil ich da schon eins im Auge hab.
Die Peripherie ist bitter nötig, weil ich noch mit uralter Maus und Tastatur rumstümper 
Und ein ordentliches Netzteil und super Bildschirm wär auch klasse.

Zusammenbauen würd ich gerne selbst. 

Vielen Dank für das super Gewinnspiel.
LG Chris


----------



## ZEJVN (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Toll wäre:
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (10 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden weil genau diese teile fehlen. Besonders das Gehäuse weil in mein Gehäuse eine Beule drin ist. Ich hatte beim umbau den Deckel auf den Boden gelegt und bin dann kurze Zeit später leider drauf getreten. Desweiteren ist meine Maus und meine Tastatur auch nicht mehr die Jüngsten. Den Monitor weil dieser Besser ist als der Fernseher wo mein PC angeschlossen habe und gerne mal wieder anständig sitzen möchte wenn ich mit dem PC spiele. Das Netzteil weil es etwas besser ist als das was ich habe und weil ich noch genug Punkte hatte.

Zurzeit habe ich:

Mainboard: MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel I7-6800K
CPU Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Allerdings mit 2 Noctua NF-F12PWM
GPU: Gainward GTX 1080 GS
RAM:  Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB DDR4 2400
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power9 600W
SSD, HDD: Samsung 750 EVO 250 GB und Toshiba X300 4TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V41
Laufwerk: LG Blu-ray BH16NS55
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: eine Standard Microsoft Tastatur


----------



## flipflop128 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Aktion finde ich im Ganzen ja ganz gut.....
Bis auf die Tatsache das bei mir im Beispiel ein kompletter Neuaufbau des Systems von nöten wäre da ich mit meinem sehr betagten i5-2500k und ner HD 7870 nicht mal annähernd den Veruch wagen muss hier mit zu machen, da die Basis schon mal fehlt und ich mir in meiner momentanen Situation die noch fehlenden Komponenten für ein wirklich gutes System auch nicht mal annähernd leisten kann. (hoffentlich läuft die Möhre noch 3 jahre)

Also wenn mich da jemand Sponsoren würde so bin ich immer offen für Vorschläge.

Momentanes System:

i5-2500k @3,9GHz
Magicool copact wakü
8GB DDR3
HD 7870 GHZ-Edition undervolted      ///   RIP
250GB Samsung EVO
600W Superflower



Meine Auswahl:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Das system hätte dann wenigstens mal noch ein paar zukunftssichere kompoenten auch wenn einiges anderes bremsen würde.


Auch wenn es nun so klingt ..... mein Beitrag soll nicht nur negativ sein

Viel Spass an alle Gewinner ..... und macht das Beste daraus!


So .... moch ne Ergänzung ...... meine treue 7870 ist nun auch noch gestorben  .... sie ruhe in Frieden
 rrrrrrrrrrrrrr onboard Grafik ist sch...... ön ....


----------



## L0oper (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

meine aktuelle Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0)
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz (BX80646E31231V3)
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U9B
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4x 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00)
Festplatte SSD/HDD: 2x Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-7TE250BW) / 1x Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB, 8MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (WD10EAVS)
Grafikkarte: KFA² GeForce GTX 780 Hall Of Fame+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (78XNH5DV8PXA)
Netzteil: Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
Peripherie: Logitech G15 + Logitech G7 + Razer Goliathus Large Speed Soft Gaming Mouse Mat

Im Anhang ist die Hardware nochmal mit CPU-Z abgebildet sowie ein aktueller Grafiktest.
Sofern ich Gewinne wird ein neuer Grafiktest erstellt und natürlich auch hochgeladen.
Die Hardware würde ich gerne zugesendet bekommen da ich sie selber einbauen würde.


Zu meiner Wunsch-Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Netzteil und CPU-Kühler sind unnötig und fallen dementsprechend weg.

Meine Aktuelle Bildschrimwiedergabe ist mein Fernseher der auf 60 Hz läuft. Kein Monitor so vorhanden. Aus diesem Grund bevorzuge ich den iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1. 
1. Er hat eine Bildwiederholungsrate von 144Hz und das ist mMn. wichtiger als eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 oder 3840x2160.
2. Er hat definitiv eine bessere Reaktionszeit als mein jetziges Gerät.

Der Unterschied der Grafikleistung von einer GTX 780 zu einer GTX1080 ist nicht unerheblich. Um es genauer zu sagen ist sie locker Doppelt so leistungsstark.
Das Roccat Bundle ist ein schönes Upgrade und ich wäre auf den Unterschied der Performance gespannt.

Das sind die Daten, mehr als das werdes ihr nicht bekommen, weder schicke und bunte grafiken, emojis oder sonstigen schnick schnack.

Danke.

PS: Warum in dem 3D Mark mein CPU als E3 1240 angezeigt wird kann ich nicht sagen aber es ist definitiv ein E3 1231v3.
Falls ihr genauere Grafiken zu dem Test haben wollte gebt laut.
Und ja der Text kommt recht unterkühlt daher aber er soll auch keinerlei Mitleid oderso erwecken. Wenn ich die Hardware bekomme werde ich darüber berichten so gut ich kann, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Für die die Gewinne, viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware.


----------



## Tweetmaster (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mal wieder alle Regler im Grafikmenü aufdrehen und aktuelle Games richtig genießen....Mods ausprobieren, etwas downsamplen, usw....
Mit folgender Hardwäre wäre ich sogar fürs neue Titanfall gut gerüstet: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3450
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: AS Rock Z77 Pro3
GPU: Gigabite GeForce GTX 670 OC 2 GB GDDR5 Windforce 3
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
PSU: BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W
SSD: 128 GB Samsung SSD 830
HDD: 1 TB
Gehäuse: Cooltek Timaios
Monitor: Acer 24" Full HD


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Meine Wunsch Konfiguration: *
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Zur Zeit verbaut:*
CPU: i5 3570
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Grafikkarte: GTX 970
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8GB
Netzteil: Super Flower 800W
Gehäuse: Corsair 650d
Monitor: HP ZR24w

*Armseliges Bild meines noch armseligeren Rechners: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_(verzeiht bitte, dass ich euch diesen Anblick nicht ersparen kann)_

Wie man sehen kann ist die Konfiguration nicht nur technisch schon sehr angestaubt und muss unbedingt von euch gepimpt werden. 
*
So please PCGH: Pimp my PC!*


----------



## guiliphy (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Bewerbung 

*Mein Wunsch:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Mein aktueller PC* (Baujahr 2013):
CPU: AMD A10-6800K
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
MoBo: ASUS F2A85-V PRO
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2x4GB 2133MHz
Festplatten: 1x Crucial M550 SSD 256GB, 1x Western Digital Cavair Green 1TB
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 8670D (in der APU)
WLAN-Karte: TP-Link WLAN-N 2,4GHz
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Blau

Sound: Technics SA-AX530 5.1 Receiver + Technics SB-FW12 + Technics SB-PC12
Headset: Logitech G35
Tastatur: Corsair Strafe RGB MX Red
Maus: Logitech G502
Mauspad: Logitech G440
Bildschirme: 1x LG 1920 x 1080 21,5"; 2x Fujitsu Siemens 1280 x 1024 19"
OS: Windows 10 Pro


Erstmal vielen Dank für diese geile Aktion! 

*Begründungen:*
> *GraKa:* Mein aktueller CPU wird dann zwar zum totalen Flaschenhals, aber wenigstens lässt sich der PC nutzen, ohne zusätzliche Komponenten zu kaufen. Vielleicht geht ja durch Übertakten was 
> *Bundles:* Ich habe das günstigste genommen, weil ich mit meiner jetzigen Peripherie schon sehr gut zufrieden bin.
> *Netzteil:* Mein aktuelles Netzteil würde eine 1070 auf Dauer bestimmt nicht aushalten. Spätestens wenn eine neue CPU dran ist, müsste auch ein neues Netzteil her.
> *Gehäuse:* Mein Gehäuse, was ich vor drei Jahren noch ganz schick fand, finde ich mittlerweile nur noch hässlich. Da kommt so ein schönes be quiet! Dingen doch gerade recht 
> *Monitor:* Immer das beste nehmen, dann hat man am längsten was davon 

Ach du kacke, da ist es ja staubiger drin, als ich dachte...


----------



## ChrisWR (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich. 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Ich habe ein Corsair Carbide 540 Gehäuse
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
GPU: AMD R 290
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 RAM
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 pro
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
CPU und GPU jeweils Wassergekühlt: Thermaltake Water 3.0 für GPU und Enermax Liqmax 2 240 für CPU.
Netzteil ist ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 8 750Watt.
Monitor: uralter 24 Zoll Monitor von Acer, schön Mattes Display. 
Begründungen:
> GraKa: Hätte gerne das Moderste was es so gibt, um auch VR Spiele einmal gut Spielen zu können. 
> Bundles: Ich habe das günstigste genommen, weil ich mit meiner jetzigen Peripherie schon sehr gut zufrieden bin, daher ....
>LüfterSet. Um Optimal meinen GPU WasserKühler zu Kühlen. 
> Netzteil: Ich brauche kein neues Netzteil ....
> Gehäuse: Weder neues Gehäuse noch ein neuer CPU Kühler werden gebraucht.


----------



## henne121 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Meine Bewerbung:

1. Aktuelles System

*

CPU: Intel I5-2500 
CPU-Kühler: Sycthe Ashura 
Mainboard: Asrock Z77-M 
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660ti 
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy-M 
Netzteil: Cougar A-450 
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Low-Profile Ram 
HDD: Hitachi 1TB 
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB 

*2. Aktuelle Peripherie

*

Tastatur: Logitech K280e 
Maus: Logitech G400 
Kopfhörer/Mic: Superlux HD681 + Zalman Mic 1 
Monitor: Dell U2515H 

*3. Upgrade-Wünsche
*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 


*4. Gedanken

*Liebes PCGH-Team,

mit Freude habe ich von der Neuauflage eures "Pimp"-Programmes gelesen. Den Ansatz den User zu Kompromissen zu zwingen finde ich spannend, hat mich aber auch ins Grübeln gebracht. 
Sofort ins Auge springt bei meinem System die Grafikkarte. Hier musste ich nicht lange überlegen, eine 1070 soll es sein. Eine 1080 wäre etwas Overkill für mein Nutzungsverhalten.
Beim CPU-Kühler würde ich gerne meinen Scythe-Ashura durch den Shadow-Rock 2 ersetzen.
Das Lüfterset nehme ich sehr gerne, da es in meinem Gehäuse sehr eng zugeht und eine effiziente, sowie leise Kühlung mir hier wirklich weiterhelfen würde.
Das Peripherie-Bundle interessiert mich, da meine aktuelle Hardware in diesem Bereich ein bunter Haufen der Einstiegs- bis Mittelklasse ist, die teils auch schon ihre besten Tage gesehen hat.
Beim Monitor habe ich dann das Maximum gewählt. Ich bin zwar erst dieses Jahr von einem FHD-Monitor auf den o.g. Dell U2515H umgestiegen, aber der Unterschied hat mich einfach begeistert. Und wenn mir jetzt die Möglichkeit gegeben wird die nächste Stufe zu erklimmen, ja dann gerne. Mehr Diagonale, mehr Auflösung...immer her damit  Außerdem wird der Monitor wohl am längsten "State-of-the-art" bleiben, sodass ich die Schwerpunktsetzung in diesem Bereich sogar sinnvoll finde 

Zum Abschluss hoffe ich, dass euch meine Bewerbung gefällt.

Liebe Grüße,

henne121


----------



## zueckel (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus, ich berwerbe mich mit diesem Post für Pimp my PC.

Das ist meine Wunsch Konfiguration:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:

Grafikkarte: Eine sehr gute Lösung in dem Paket, da ich den Rechner insgesamt aufwerten wollen würde.
Lüfter-Set: Hier entscheide ich mich für bessere Lüfter, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse sehr zufrieden bin.
Bundles: Minimal Variante, da ich mit meinem Equipment sehr zufrieden bin
Netzteil: Hier besteht definitiv bedarf, da meines steinalt ist und 650W liefert.
Monitor: Zu einer guten Optik gehört auch ein guter Monitor. Da gibts Nachholbedarf.

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Zalman Z11Plus
Netzteil: 650W (konnte keinen Namen finden. Ist aber steinalt)
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4 Ghz
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7850 Powercolor PCS+
RAM: 8Gb G.Skill F3-2400C10-4GTX
System Partition: SSD Crucial_CT240M500SSD1 240 Gb
HDD: Seagate ST750LM022 750Gb
Monitor: Samsung S22C350

Headset: Logitech G430
Maus: Logitech G602
Mauspad: Roccat Raivo
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Pro+

Im Anhang ist noch ein Bild vom derzeitigen Innenleben.

Please pimp my PC (:


----------



## EMPIREOK (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Wunschkonfiguration 

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G   35 Punkte 
Silent Base 600 Window Silver 5 Punkte
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga  10 Punkte
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 17 Punkte

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration
CPU:               i5 2500K
GPU:              SAPPHIRE HD6850
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 4
Ram:               8Gb DDR3
SSD:               Samsung 750 EVO 120Gb
OS:                  Windows 10
CPUKühler  ARCTIC | Freezer 13
Gehäuse:      Ka ein uraltes 
Monitor:       Samsung SyncMaster 205bw (1680 x 1050....)
Netzteil:       600 Watt Cougar VTX 600 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

Da bald das neue Battlefield 1 rauskommt brauche ich dringend ne neue Grafikkarte. Die HD6850 konnte zwar noch BF4 auf 60fps mit low Details wiedergeben, aber in der BF1 Beta war das Spielen unmöglich.
Außerdem spiele ich gerne ARK Survival Evolved und das Spiel sieht mit hohen Einstellungen fantastisch aus, deshalb wäre die GTX 1080 perfekt.
Ein neues Gehäuse wär nicht schlecht da das alte einfach nur ein Platzhalter für die Hardware ist und nicht wirklich schick aussieht.
Netzteil ist denke ich mal noch aussrechend da die GTX 1080 nur ne tdp von 220 Watt hat wenn man sie Übertacket. Ein CPU Upgrade bräuchte ich nit da der I5 Mit 4Ghz tacket und somit noch im rennen ist.
Bundel brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht da ich schon alles habe. Das iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 mit 144Hz und Full Hd würde für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis in Shootern sorgen.
Als Student hat man nicht wirklich viel Geld für Hardware, deshalb kommt Pimp my Pc perfekt.


----------



## Falk3 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

meine derzeitigen Komponenten sind:

CPU: - Amd FX-8350
Grafikkarte: - Sapphire R9 290
Mainboard: - Asus M5A97 plus
RAM: - 8gb DDR3
Netzteil: - Sharkoon 700W
Monitor:  - Asus VW225N  (22")

Aufrüsten würde ich meinen Rechner gerne so:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 67 (14 Punkte übrig)

Da ich durch meine derzeitige CPU mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen habe, würde ich gerne etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen (es sind ja noch 14Pkt. übrig ), um auf einen i7-6700K zu upgraden. 
Mit dem MSI Titanium und dem Dark Rock Pro 3, wäre der i7 dann auch in sehr guten Händen, und ich könnte mich wieder guten Gewissens in die Arma 3 Missionen stürzen, ohne meine Freunde und Kameraden  im Stich zu lassen.
Das ganze Spielerlebniss würde mit dem iiyama G-Master und der ROCCAT Peripherie einfach traumhaft und mit den be quiet! Lüftern noch immersiver werden.

Die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke
~Falk


----------



## mario1810 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Team,

das ist echt eine super starke Aktion von euch! Vielen Dank dafür. Ich würde mich riesig freuen zu gewinnen, freue mich aber auch für alle anderen Gewinner!

*Meine Wunschkonfiguration:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Meine bisherige Konfiguration (ca. 4 Jahre alt):*

Mainboard : ASUS M4A87TD EVO
Prozessor : AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T (6x2,8 GHz)
Grafikkarte : EVGA Geforce GTX760 SC ACX Cooler R 2GB
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series HX650W (ca. 5-6 Jahre alt oder mehr, von meinem Cousin)
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series (250GB, SATA600)
HDD: HGST Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 (1TB, SATA300)
Arbeitspeicher: 16GB DIMM DDR3
Tastatur: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600
Maus: Razer Orochi Bluetooth
Bildschirm: Samsung T24B350
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64bit


*Vielen, vielen Dank!!!!*


----------



## Chrisel99 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Bewerbung:


1. Aktuelles System: 

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8GB
Motherboard: ASrock Z77 Pro3
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 500R
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY blau 8GB; DDR3-1600Mhz
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB 
HDD: Western Digital 1TB 


2.Wunsch System: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


3.Begründung:

Da ich bereits leidenschaftlich Computer zusammen baue und noch Schüler bin, kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel ganz recht um mich auf die neuen Titel wie z.B. Battlefield 1 oder das neue Call of Duty vorzubereiten oder aber auch mein Lieblingsspiel GTA 5 würde ich gerne auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können und daher würde ich mich über die neue Grafikkarte, sowie den neuen größeren Bildschirm sehr freuen. 

Kurz zu meiner Person, ich gehe momentan in die 10te Klasse eines Gymnasiums in Schleswig-Holstein und interessiere mich schon seit über 4 Jahren für Pc´s und allem was die aktuelle Technik zu bieten hat, sowie Konsolen, Tablets oder Handys. Daher kann ich meinen Lehrern immer die große Welt der Computer oder des Internets erklären, was mir manchmal Vorteile verschafft . 

Auch wenn mein aktuelles Gehäuse noch genug Platz bietet, würde ich gerne auf ein größeres umsteigen, da ich es von dem optischen Punkt zu langweilig finde und ein Tapetenwechsel hat noch nie geschadet. 
Allen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Jones23 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team.

*Mein aktueller Recher:*

Prozessor:    i7 2600K mit Boxed Kühler
Mainboard:    Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher:    4x4GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 128GB, SanDisk Ultra II SSD 960GB
Grafikkarte:    Asus GTX760-DC2OC-2G
Netzteil:    480W be quiet! Straight Power
Gehäuse:    Cooler Master Elite 330 Midi Tower
Monitor:    Dell UltraSharp U2412M
Tastatur:    Roccat Ryos MK Pro
Maus:    Roccat Kone XTD
Headset:    Sennheiser PC 363D


*Meine Auswahl:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein PC ist, bis auf Grafikkarte und Peripherie, jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Ich bin aber mit dem Prozessor noch ziemlich zufrieden und mit dem neuen Kühler könnte ich das OC-Potential ausreizen. Das Lüfter-Set würde mir helfen etwas mehr Frischluft durch mein Gehäuse zu schaufeln.
Die GTX 1080 habe ich gewählt weil ich niemals soviel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben würde. Mit dem neuen Pixelschubser könnte ich auch endlich mal Auflösungen > FullHD geniessen, wo dann der iiyama G-Master ins Spiel kommt. 
Auf das Peripherie-Bundle würde ich gerne verzichten, wenn ich dafür den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 und das 700W Netzteil bekommen könnte, aber das ist wohl nicht ganz regelkonform.
Mein 480W Netzteil ist evtl. etwas knapp bemessen, da müsste ich notfalls nachbessern.

Einbauen würde ich die Komponenten selbst.


mfG Jones


----------



## Spun (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC hat :
                           Intel i7 3777k
                           ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE
                           8GB G-Skill Ripjaws
                           SSD Corsair  Force GT 240GB
                           GeForce GTX 550 Ti 2GB Arbeitspeicher
                           be quiet POVER ZONE 750WATT


Habe mich für diese produkte entschieden

ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga+Suora+Renga      =  10 Punkte
be quiet! Dark Bace Pro 900 Orang           = 11 Punkte
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO                                =   4  Punkte
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G                        = 23  Punkte
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1            = 19  Punkte

Da Ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin, der mit NES,Super Nintendo und PS1,2  am zocken war. Im Fahr 2000 bin ich auf PC umgestiegen und immer noch am PC am Zocken bin. Vor 6 Jahren habe ich mein PC selber zusammen gestellt, bis auf die Grafikkarte. Die Grafikkarte ist nach 2 später dazu gekommen. Mit mein PC bin ich ganz zufrieden bis auf die Grafikkarte. Damit kann man leider nicht in HD Spielen. Das wehre ein Traum für mich, spiele mit einer 1070 GTX in Full HD auf ein iiyama G-master und dazu noch Cooles Gehäuse be quiet! Dark Bace Pro 900 Orang.

Mit freundlichen spun


Möchte ich gerne die komponenten selber einbauen

Begründung:
Da gute Hardware ein stolzen Preis haben, hoffe ich das Ihr mich auswählt


Danke an das PCGH Team das Ihr mir viel  beigebracht duch PCGH Zeitschrift







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kann man eigentlich auch mit machen, wenn man nur 2-3 Sachen pimpen lassen möchte?? Oder muss man alle Punkte einsetzen?

edit: "Sie müssen ein Produkt aus jeder Kategorie wählen" ok...


----------



## Stari_Baranin (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my PC please.
Hier meine Bewerbung:

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System

Mainboard:      Gigabyte 990X Gaming SLI
Prozessor:        AMD Phenom II 965BE
RAM:                  16GB G.Skill Ares
Grafik:                Asus 7870 direct CUII TOP
Kühler:               ELK
Netzteil:            CoolerMaster G550M
Gehäuse:           Antec Midi-Tower
OS:                       Win 10 
Monitor:            Uralt 19" LED
HDD:                   640GB WD


Würde mich über einen Gewinn riesig freuen. Könnte dann endlich meinem Sohn einen tollen Gaming PC bieten. Deshalb auch die Auswahl des Monitors und der Peripherie.  Die GTX 1060 dürfte für 1080p ausreichen. Bei einem Gewinn könnte auch endlich der Flaschenhals (CPU) durch den Erlös  beim Verkauf der Getauschten Teile ersetzt werden. Nach einem Defekt letzten Monat mussten wir schon das Netzteil und Mainboard tauschen. Da ich zurzeit Studiere fehlt leider das Geld für mehr. Deshalb PCGH please Pimp my PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sance (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH-Team!
Mache bei Pimp my PC zum ersten Mal mit.
Zeitpunkt ist sehr günstig da einiges nicht mehr so ist, wie es sein sollte.

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770T (45W Variante)
CPU-Kühler: Crosair
Mainboard: Asrock Q77M vPro
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked mit ACX Kühler 2 GiByte GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765-KR)
Datenträger: SSD mit 240 GB OCZ Trion 150, HDD mit 1 TB Samsung
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum Series Fanless 400W ATX 2.3 (SS-400FL2)
Gehäuse: AeroCool Xpredator Cube RG Edition mit Sichtfenster
Lüfter: NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal, (vorn) 1 x 200mm, 1 x 140mm, 1x 120mm (CPU Wasserkühlung)
Monitor: BenQ G2200WT 22" 1680x1050 Pixel
Maus: Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball
Tastatur: Saitek Eclipse Wireless Litetouch Keyboard
Headset: Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming defekt

Meine Aufrüstwahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich das nicht so im "Raum stehen" lassen will, hier meine Gründe wieso, weshalb, warum:

Grafikkarte:
Bei meiner jetzigen EVGA musste ich den Kühlkörper wechseln, da die Lüfter sich auf einmal nicht mehr drehten.
Der Kühler ist jedoch ziemlich groß geworden, weil ich kein anderen gefunden habe.
Deshalb musste ich das Gehäuse wechseln. (vorher SilverStone Grandia GD04S USB 3.0 silber)
Da meine Grafikkarte nur 2 GiByte hat wird auch der Speicher knapp.
Wenn ich die Geforce GTX 1070 hätte könnte ich endlich Ark in sehr hohen Einstellung spielen.
Falls dann VR-Brillen unter 400 Euro kosten würden(erst dann bezahlbar), reicht meine jetzige Grafikkarte nicht mehr.

CPU-Kühler:
Mein jetzige Kompaktwasserkühlung mit 120er Radiator macht komische Geräusche.

Lüfter-Set:
Kann noch einige Lüfter einbauen und bei Zimmtertemperaturen von 40°C und mehr (Außentemperatur ca. 34°C und mehr) kann man die gutgebrauchen.

Bundels:
Maus habe ich zur Zeit eine Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball die für schnell Spiele nicht geeignet ist.(keine DPI Umschaltung)
Bei der Tastatur lassen sich die  Zusatztasten nicht mehr unter Windows 10 einstellen, da es keine Treiber gibt.
Headset ist defekt.(Kontaktprobleme)

Monitor:
Hat weder Full-HD noch 144Hz und nur 22".
Ich könnte zwar noch viel mehr Probleme, die ich in letzter Zeit hatte, hinschreiben, doch das würde hier dann zu sehr ausarten.


----------



## Kroko_fant (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PCGH-Team,*
Ich habe mir im Juni 2016 einen PC mit Upgrade-Raum gebaut und möchte die Aktion für ein Upgrade nutzen.

*PC aktuell:*

*Mainboard: * ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 6600K
*Prozessor-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Panorama
*Grafikkart:* MSI Geforce Gtx 750ti OC
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x16gb HyperX Fury (2x16 statt 4x8gb wegen Dual-Channel (kein Quadchannel-Mainboard)
*SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 512gb
*Netzteil:* Bequiet System Power 8 400W
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon Rex 3
*Tastatur:* Sharkoon K20
*Maus:* Speedlink Decus Gaming Maus
*Bildschirm:* Samsung T24D391
*Lautsprecher:* Logitech Z200
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 10 64bit

*Nun zu den Aufrüstkomponenten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

*Warum möchte ich meinen PC aufrüsten?*

Mit meiner Gtx 750ti lassen sich aktuell nichtmehr alle Spiele auf Maximalen Einstellungen in 60fps spielen. Geplant ist es mommentan auf eine Gtx 1060/1070 aufzurüsten. Darum würde ich die Gtx 1070 nehmen da diese mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration perfekt kompatibel ist wohingegen die 1080 zu viel Strom ziehen würde. Der CPU-Kühler würde meinem i5 6600K übertaktungs-potenzial gewährleisten wohingegen der aktuelle Alpenfön eigentlich zu schwach ist. Dann zu den Lüftern die Silent-Wings 3 würde ich nicht 3mal nuten. Ich würde 1 für den Hinteren LED-Lüfter nutzen und einen weiteren vorne da ich keinen Platz für 3 Lüfter habe. Damit wäre mein PC komplett Silent. Den 3. Lüfter könnte ich zu einem Ventilator umbauen. Dann zum Roccat Bundle: Derzeit besitze ich kein Headset oder Mikrophone für Skype sondern bin gezwungen Skype via Handy zu verwenden. Und mit der Roccat Sova wäre es mir endlich möglich ohne Maus/Kabel-Probleme vom Bett am PC zu zocken. Der FullHD-Monitor passt besser zu meinem jetzigen FullHD-Monitor und würde als Hauptmonitor genutzt werden und meinen Samsung-Monitor an den Schreibtisch-Rand befördern.
Das wars mit meiner Geschichte wenn ihr noch fragen habt schreibt mich einfach im Forum an

Gruß Kroko


----------



## Rene1908 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo PcGH-Team

Ich benutze einen Medion-Tower vom Aldi mit den Bauteilen:

Gehäuse: Acer Veriton-7800
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
Mainboard: Ms-7616
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 (4 x 2,7GHz)
Ram: 8GB DDR3 (veschiedene)
Netzteil: Weiß ich leider nicht (Max 500 Watt)
Monitor: HP 2159 Series Wide LCD Monitor (21,5'')

Und noch ein Paar zusammen gewürfelte Teile.

Ich Würde meinen Rechner gerne aufrüsten mit:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine Grafikkarte ist so veraltet das es eine qual ist neuer spiele schon auf der niedrigsten anforderung zu spielen. 
Mein Netzteil liefert einfach nicht genug strom so das ich mein eigentlich geplante kühlung nicht verbauen konnte. 
Ich brauche auf jedefall ein neues gehäuse da mein einfach zu klein ist da meine kühlung dort auch nicht rein passt und ich es nicht leiden kann wenn wenn die kabel so wirr da her liegen.
Ich bin mit meinem monitor von der anzeige her zwar zufrieden aber er ist mir ein bisschen zu klein und wen ich bei alten spielen die fps begrenzung reusnehme fämgt dieser an zu fiebsen. 
Das bundle benötige ich zwar nicht aber mein bruder würde sich sehr drüber freuen .

So liebes PcGH-Team 
jetzt kennt ihr mein Laster.

Mit freundlichen grüßen

René H


----------



## BatimausBolt (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Bewerbung:

1.Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Begründung: 
ich spiele gerne spiele auf höchste Grafik und mache auch Sachen wie Vektoren und dar brauch man schon mal fon meiner Grafikkarte die Komplettleistung.
Das Bundles brauche ich nciht bin mit meine Roccat Isku Fx Multicoler Kiyboard und mit Drakibua Black und mein Reiser Headsets sehr zu frieden.
Das Neue Netzteil könnte ich gut gebrauchen weil ich habe nur ein 600 Watt Netzteil und das gipt langsam den geist auf.
für alle die weiche gerne spiele Spille oder irgendwas mit Grafik Sachen machen machen wie z.b. Vektoren oder 3D Animationen und wissen wie wichtig es das der Monitor sehr schnell reagiert und dar mein 1 Monitor eine Reaktionszeit 5ms und mein 2 eine fon 6ms wehre es super wen ich den Bildschirm mit 1ms bekomme

2.Meine bisherige Konfiguration:

CPU: i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock 3
Motherboard: Asus B85-Pro Gamer
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1
Monitor 1: Samsung S24D39H
Monitor 2: BenQ GL2450HM
Netzteil: Cougar StX 600W
Gehäuse: Cougar Solution
HDD: 1Western Digita 3T, 1Western Digita 1T, 1Western Digita 500GB
Arbeitspeicher: 16GB DDR3


----------



## Grafikkartensaft (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich möchte dass Ihr mir meinen Pc Pimpt.

Pc Aktuell
Prozessor               :I7 6700K
Mainboard            :Msi Z170 M9 ACK
Prozessorkühler: Nzxt Kraken x61
Grafikkarte          :  Evga 980Ti Kingpin
Arbeitsspeicher :  Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 GB
SSD                          :   Samsung 950 Pro 512 Gb
Netzteil                  :  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11
Gehäuse                :  Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900
Tastatur                :  Razer Black Widow 2014
Maus                       : Logitech G600
Bildschirm            : Samsung 24 Zoll Full HD
Lautsprecher      : Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 64 Bit

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe diese Konfigutration gewählt da ich mir einen hochauflöserenden Monitor wünsche.
Dazu auch eine Grafikkarte die in der Lage ist den Monitor zu befeuern.
Dazu würde ich mich über Die Roccat Preripherie freuen.
Von Bequiet Produkten bin ich schon lange ein großer Fan.
Ich wünsche allen beteiligten viel Glück und Erfolg!
Und danke PCGH für diese Aktion
MfG


----------



## Immunglobulin (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Erneut begrüße ich eure Aktion sehr, vor allem da ich es letztes mal verpasst habe mit zu machen. Was habe ich mich geärgert, "das soll mir nicht noch mal passieren" war mein Gedanke. Daher bin ich nun zur Stelle und melde mich rechtzeitig an.


Zuerst mein aktuelles und leider sehr betagtes System:

CPU: *I5-4440 Boxed*
Mainboard: *GIGABYTE H87-HD3*
RAM: *8GB DDR3 Speicher mit 800MHz Taktung*
Grafikkarte: *AMD HD 5670 512MB* 
Netzteil: *Corsair VX 550W*
Monitor: *Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS*
Gehäuse:* Lancool K62*
Ein paar Festplatten und eine kleine SSD für Windows


Wie man sehen kann, ist zwar der Prozessor noch so einigermaßen up to date, allerdings ist mir es nicht mehr möglich aktuelle Spiele zu spielen, weil die Grafikkarte zu schwach ist. Das Mainboard bedient aber alle meine Anforderungen und der Speicher reicht mir auch. Meine Ansprüche an die Grafik sind nicht so hoch, Hauptsache es läuft irgendwie flüssig. Doch inzwischen klappt das kaum noch oder die Spiele starten gar nicht erst. Entweder ist die Karte zu langsam oder der Speicher reicht nicht mehr aus, ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Gerne würde ich mir mal The Witcher 3 oder GTA 5 ansehen oder überhaupt mal etwas mit mehr als 30FPS spielen. Ich spiele auch leidenschaftlich gerne Rennspiele, aber z. B. das aktuelle Forza Horizon 3 kann ich mit der Grafikkarte vergessen.

Bisher war ich ein stiller Mitleser und habe mir basierend auf den Empfehlungen im Forum folgende Hardware ausgesucht:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
> ...



Der Hauptgrund und meine Motivation zum aufrüsten ist natürlich die Grafikkarte. Das schwächste Glied bestimmt ja bekanntermaßen die Geschwindigkeit des PCs. Und wie oben schon etwas näher beschrieben beschrieben, liegt dort wahrscheinlich das Hauptproblem. Passend dazu habe ich ein neues Netzteil ausgesucht. Sehr viele User weisen ja darauf hin, dieses zusammen mit der Grafikkarte zu tauschen. Es wäre sicher auch angebracht, da mein Netzteil inzwischen über 7 Jahre alt ist.

Das Gehäuse, was ich damals von meinem Sohn übernommen habe, ist sicher noch etwas älter und sieht inzwischen recht ramponiert aus. Ich vermisse hier aktuelle Features wie ein ordentliches Kabelmanagment. Das Silent Base 800 sollte da in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein und sieht zudem noch hübscher aus.

Den Samsung Monitor kaufte ich mir damals eigentlich nur als Übergang, behielt ihn aber dann bis heute. Der neue iiyama G-Master eröffnet mir sicher eine neue Welt, allein schon wegen der immens hohen Auflösung. Die neue Grafikkarte würde auch bestimmt damit klar kommen. Das Bundle von Roccat brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber natürlich ist es nice to have, vor allem da ja bald Weihnachten ist 


Daher nun mein Hilfeschrei: PCGH, bitte rüstet meinen Rechner auf, damit ich auch aktuelle Spiele flüssig spielen und die nächsten 5 Jahre zufrieden sein kann. 

Hier noch die aktuellen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krabbat (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion, da mach ich auch mit 
Mein 20" Bildschirm mit 1680x1050 Pixeln gehört mittlerweise einfach zum alten Eisen. Zusammen mit einem Grafikkartenupdate wäre flüssiges Spielen in WQHD schon ne feine Sache! Gerade bei Strategie und Aufbauspielen wie Company of Heroes 2 oder Anno 2205, die viele feine Details darstellen, dürfte die virtuelle Welt noch eindrucksvoller dargestellt werden.
Der i5 2500K@4GHz muss weiterhin durchhalten, dabei zeigt er seit 2011 eine beachtliche Ausdauer  Immerhin würde er vom neuen, größeren Kühler und dem neuen Gehäuse mit profitieren.

Hier das aktuelle System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @4,0GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Mainboard: Asrock P67 Pro3              
RAM: 16GB (1x8 und 2×4) DDR3 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance (CL9)
SSD: SanDisk Extreme Pro 480 GB
HDD: 750GB Samsung HD753LJ
GPU: VTX3D HD 7950 X-Edition Boost @1000/2800MHz
Netzteil: Corsair VX550Watt
Gehäuse: Codegen Briza 6099-CA
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T200

Und dazu die Wunschkomponenten fürs Aufrüsten:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ich würd mal sagen, das Upgrade dürfte sich lohnen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OinKy (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

die Pimp my PC Aktion war letztes Jahr schon sehr interessant und dieses Jahr nehme ich nun auch endlich teil.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i5 4670 mit Boxed Kühler
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty H87 Performance 
GPU: Zotac GTX 780 Ti Amp! Edition
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 1600 MHz
SSD: 1x Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB, 1x Transcend SSD370 512GB
HDD: 1x Toshiba 3 TB, 1x Western Digital 500 GB
Netzteil: Coolermaster G650M 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-III
Lüfter: 1x beQuiet! Silent Wings 2 hinten, 1x Thermaltake 120mm vorne, 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm oben


Im Anhang sind die Bilder vom Innenleben meines PCs.


Bei meiner Auswahl habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:

Ich habe mich für eine Grafikkarte, und nicht für ein neues Mainboard entschieden, da ich mit meinem i5 4670 noch zufrieden bin und dieser auch noch für die allermeisten Spiele ausreicht. In puncto CPU-Upgrade möchte ich außerdem die Entwicklungen rund um Zen und Cannonlake abwarten.

Hinsichtlich der Auswahl der Grafikkarte denke ich, dass meine GTX 780 Ti zwar immer noch eine schnelle und potente Karte darstellt, sich die knappen 3 GB VRAM jedoch zunehmend in Spielen bemerkbar machen; ich denke da etwa an Rise Of The Tomb Raider, Mirror‘s Edge Catalyst, GTA V oder Mittelerde Mordors Schatten. Mit der 1070 habe ich ausweislich eures aktuellen Grafikkartenrankings ein relatives Performanceplus von im Schnitt 56% – das lohnt sich also enorm. 

Auch habe ich mit meinem fast etwas überdimensionierten 650 Watt Netzteil noch ordentlich Leistungsreserven, sodass meine Wahl sofort auf einen neuen PC-Kühler gefallen ist. Dies natürlich insbesondere, da ich bislang den Intel Boxed Kühler verwende. Zwar strebe ich mit meiner non-K CPU ohnehin kein Overclocking an, leiser und kühler wäre die CPU aber freilich trotzdem. Den Einbau eines anderen CPU-Kühlers hatte ich daher ohnehin schon ins Auge gefasst. Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 bin ich zudem für zukünftige CPU-Upgrades bestens gerüstet.

Da ich über ausreichend Gehäuselüfter verfüge, habe ich mich außerdem nicht für diese, sondern ein neues Gehäuse entschieden – und hier natürlich das allseits hoch gelobte Dark Base Pro 900 ausgewählt. Ein neues Gehäuse ist für mich zudem sinnvoll, da mein aktuelles eher ein Budgetmodell ist, was man leider auch an der ein oder anderen Stelle merkt.

Bei den Peripherie-Bundles galt es, Punkte zu sparen, da ich mit meiner nach wie vor hervorragenden Logitech MX 518 Maus hoch zufrieden bin. An meine Tastatur stelle ich dagegen keine besonders hohen Anforderungen, hier verrichtet ein klassisches Cherry-Modell zuverlässig seinen Dienst.

Stattdessen habe ich mich für das 27 Zoll, 1440p Display entschieden. Ein neuer Monitor steht schon seit längerem auf meinem Wunschzettel, aber für 1440p (die es bei einem 27 Zoll Modell dann ja schon sein sollten) fehlte es mir bislang an der für flüssige Bildraten nötigen Rechenpower. So schlage ich also zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Der integrierte FreeSync Support gibt mir zudem einen Anreiz, in Zukunft mal wieder einen Pixelbeschleuniger aus dem Hause AMD einzusetzen, denn vor der 780 Ti haben doch so einige rot gefärbte Karten in meinem Rechenknecht ihren Platz gefunden.


Einbauen würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst, da ich leidenschaftlich gerne an meinen PCs herumschraube, es aber leider nicht so oft die Anlässe dafür gibt. Selbstverständlich würde ich den Aufrüstvorgang dann entsprechend fotografisch dokumentieren.


Ich wünsche abschließend allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.


----------



## lord_shadow (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2016 abgeben.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300
GPU: Intel G33/31
Ram: 4 GB DDR-2 800Mhz

Meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum?

Naja, warum will man aufrüsten?
1. Mein Sohn will mehr spielen als halbe 3D-Spiele wie Frag doch mal die Maus, Pflanzen gegen Zombies, etc.
2. Wenn Powerpoint eine Warmeldung für die Graka ausgibt, will das schon was heißen

Warum diese Teile?

1. Mir gefällt mein Gehäuse sehr gut und wenn was nicht passt, wird geschraubt bis es passt.
2. Aktuel limitiert vorallem die GPU und nur ein Mainboard würde wenig bringen (Nicht mal Furmark kann starten   ).
3. Nach einem in näherer Zukunft liegendem Plattformwechsel (Kabylake oder Zen) wäre die GPU endlich entfesselt.
4. Ein passendes Netzteil besitze ich bereits.

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, hätte ich die Teile gerne zugeschickt, da ich den Rechner fast 24/7 brauche.

Ich hoffe, dass ich sie für meine Bewerbung interessieren konnte.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen,
lord_shadow


Edit: Warum das Bild kopfsteht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Kampfrapunzel (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team,

Zeit für eine Bewerbung meinerseits. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in die Top4. 
Ich drücke mir jedenfalls die Daumen.

Wunschkomponenten zum Aufrüsten:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
> 
> Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 67 (15 Punkte übrig)




*Alter PC*
Intel Core i7 3770 (non „K“)
Top Blow Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Alienware 06G6JW Mini ITX
2x4GiByte DDR3-1600
Nvidia GTX760 OEM 1,5GB (rebranded GTX660 OEM)
Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB ST2000DX001
Dell/Alienware 330W extern
Alienware X51 R1
2x50mm + 2x40mm
22'' LG L227W 1680x1050
Sharkoon Fire Glider Optical
Microsoft Sidewinder X6
Sennheiser PC3

*Neuer PC*
Intel Core i7 3770 (non „K“)
Top Blow Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Alienware 06G6JW Mini ITX
2x4GiByte DDR3-1600
*MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
*Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB ST2000DX001
Dell/Alienware 330W extern
Alienware X51 R1
2x50mm + 2x40mm
*iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1*
*Roccat Kova
Roccat Sova MK
Roccat Renga*

Das dringenste Bedürfnis stellt eigentlich die Graka dar. Ich überlege schon seit der GTX960, hier mal aufzurüsten. Man merkt arg den begrenzten VRAM, gerade bei Spielen wie ARK Survival: Evolved. Auch die FPS lassen stellenweise derb zu wünschen übrig.
Passenden zur Graka wäre ein neuer Monitor auch nicht schlecht. Der vorhandene ist ja immerhin von 2008. Auflösung, Bildqualität sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß, von Blaulichtreduktion und Co. ganz zu schweigen.
Nachdem ich in der PCGH 08/2016 euren Artikel bzgl. "Couchgaming" gelesen habe, hat mir die Roccat Sova sehr gut gefallen. Daher hat sie ebenfalls den Weg in meine Wunschkonfig gefunden.

Die restlichen zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten passen leider nicht in das Gehäuse und einen Gehäusewechsel möchte ich eigentlich nicht vornehmen.
Weder in der PCGH 11/2016, noch in den Teilnahmebedingungen oder im Forum habe ich etwas gelesen, dass man aus jeder Kategorie eine Option wählen muss. Daher wäre für mich an dieser Stelle Schluss.
Es gibt nur folgenden Satz:


> Sie müssen ein Produkt aus jeder Kategorie wählen, sonst erscheint der Hinweis "Bitte wählen Sie ..."


Es steht aber nicht geschrieben, dass ich nicht teilnehmen kann, wenn dies nicht erfüllt ist.


Sollte jedoch zwingend aus jeder Kategorie eine Option gewählt werden, muss halt der Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse stattfinden.
Daher die Konfig 2:



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
> ...





*Neuer PC*
Intel Core i7 3770 (non „K“)
Top Blow Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Alienware 06G6JW Mini ITX
2x4GiByte DDR3-1600
*MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
*Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB ST2000DX001
*be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt*
*be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black*
2x50mm + 2x40mm
*iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1*
*Roccat Kova
Roccat Sova MK
Roccat Renga*

Sollte ich unter die Top 4 rutschen, könnte ich mich dazu überreden lassen, Gehäuse und Netzeil (*be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt + **be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black)* für den unlucky 5th zu spenden.  
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## renrod (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Greetings Lieblings-Redakteure,

ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und und bedanke mich ganz herzlich für das tolle Gewinnspiel.

Mein System :

CPU = Xeon5650@4,2GHZ
CPU Kühler = EK Supremacy
GPU = Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming @ 1550GHZ
GPU Kühler = EK-FC980 GTX WF3 – Acetal+Nickel
RAM = 12GB Gsklill Ripjaws 1333MHZ 7-7-7-21 T1 @1680MHZ 7-9-7-23 T1
Mainboard = Asus Rampage II Extreme @ 210BLCK
HDD´s = Samsung Evo 840 250Gb & Seagate 7200/RPM 500GB
Netzteil = Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W
Gehäuse = Thermaltake Core P5
Monitor = ASUS VW266H Black 25.5 1920x1200


Meine gewünschten Komponenten :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da mein aktuelles System weder von einem neuen CPU Kühler noch von einem neuen Lüfter Set profitieren würde, würde ich dies meinem alten "Zweit-Pc" verpassen der einen Core 2 Duo E8400 beherbergt der durch den boxed Kühler einfach unerträglich laut ist. Auch die verbaute Geforce GTX 460 und die zwei WD Raptors 74GB/10k RPM werden von der neuen Frischluftzufuhr begeistert sein.

Das ROCCAT Bundle interessiert mich sehr da ich bislang noch nie auf so teure Peripherie gesetzt habe, besitze eine 10-15 Jahre alte Logitech MX510 Maus, eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Tastatur, ein Logitech B530 Headset und ebenfalls ein 10-15 Jahre altes 5€ Sharkoon Mauspad.

Ich habe mich für die GTX 1080 in Kombination mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 entschieden da selbst die GTX1080 in 4K einfach zu wenig FPS liefert ( Trotz des Alters der CPU limitiert stets in jedem Szenario die GPU ). Da ich Tearing und Ruckeln als extrem störend empfinde, müssen Spiele somit für mich stets mit aktivem VSYNC- und durchgehend 60FPS laufen, im Falle des neuen Monitors dann wohl mit 70FPS. ( Laut PCGamesHardware Magazin 11/2016 Seite 52  könnten es selbst bei Witcher 3 meinem derzeit absoluten favorite 70FPS werden, GTX1070 = 56/58, Titan X Pascal = 87/91,5 !!! )

LG,

von einem PCGAMESHARDWARE Fan


----------



## Delira (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Witcher 3 - Story oder "Wozu ist Sockel 775 noch in der Lage???"

Eine spannende Geschichte in 3 Akten

Da war es, das langersehnte Spiel! Bange Hoffnung machte sich in meinem Bauchraum breit, erste Previews ließen dank guter Skalierbarkeit darauf schließen,
dass mein altehrwürdiger Rechner dieses Spiel noch packt . Denn die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt...

Die Ausgangsvoraussetzungen:

- Msi-P43 neo - Sockel 775
- Pentium DualCore E5200 @ 2,5 Ghz (OC auf 3,2 GhZ)
- 4GB DDR2 RAM (ergänzt um weitere 2GB DDR2)
- Gainward HD 4850 GS mit immerhin 512 MB DDR3 RAM (ersetzt durch R7 260x)
- HDD 640GB von WD
- Monitor Samsung 226BW 22" - Auflösung 1680x1050
- Tastatur SiemensNixdorf
- Maus Logitech M-BQ85
- Netzteil: NoName Chinaböller 350W
- Gehäuse Lian Li Alu Midi-Tower silber

Die Umsetzung:

Versuch 1: 
Flugs das Spiel installiert, neuen Treiber besorgt - juhuu W3 startet...und startet.... und startet.... ahh endlich geht´s los - dachte ich. Ich hatte
laut Fraps dann doch ganze 15 fps - halt neee - 15 fpm!!!! Versuch 1 gescheitert.... eine Diashow ist flüssig dagegen.

Versuch 2: Ich bin ja nicht blöd... - der E5200 geht auch mit 3200 Mhz! - also schnell die alten Bioseinstellungen rausgekramt und tatsächlich,
die CPU machte das mit - ohne Probleme.... nur fand Witcher 3 die Leistungssteigerung irgendwie doof - kaum eine Verbesserung war auszumachen. Versuch 2 gescheitert.

Versuch 3: Ahhhh im Netz steht´s - Witcher3 braucht mehr RAM - also schnell noch 2 Riegel á 1GB RAM in der Bucht geschossen und reingesteckt - die Grafikkarte konnte ich dann auch gleich günstig
erneuerm - also HD 4850 raus und ne gebrauchte R7 260x rein. Sooo - jetzt muss doch was gehn.. und tatsächlich mein Knecht produzierte in der Auflösung
1680x1050 knappe 30 fps; Spielbarkeit war also gegeben.... wenn da nicht alle 20 Sekunden ein Stocken gewesen wäre.... Versuch 3 drohte zu scheitern... 

Die Lösung brachte dann ein Blick in die CPU-Auslastung - nach der Recherche in diversen Foren hat Witcher wohl auf älteren CPUs die Tendenz zur 100%-Auslastung der Kerne,
was aber eben zu diesem Stottern führt. Es gibt da ein kleines Tool namens BES (Battle Encoder Shirase); hier kann man für einzelne Anwendungen die CPU-
Auslastung begrenzen; W3 läuft jetzt mit einer Begrenzung auf 97% relativ wunderbar auf meinem alten PC mit 25-30 fps bei guten Einstellungen, dem Himmel sei Dank!

Soviel zur Einleitung - jetzt kommt natürlich mein Wunsch diese alte Hardware auszutauschen - Pimp my PC macht das hoffentlich möglich:

Da ich die Erweiterungen zu Witcher 3 noch nicht gespielt habe und ehrlich gesagt das Hauptspiel mit meiner Ausstattung am Ende quälend war, wäre ein Upgrade auf die Auflösung WQHD schon ein enormer Sprung für mich. Der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 ist hier genau die passende Basis und im Zusammenspiel mit der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G hat der neue Monitor dann genau den passenden Pixelschubser. Natürlich brauche ich dann auch ein neues Netzteil, da mein altes NoName-Netzteil wohl nicht mehr standhalten wird. Alles schön verpackt im neuen Silent Base 800 - kein Vergleich mehr zum sehr beengten Alu-Tower von Lian Li! Zu guter Letzt wünsche ich mir noch ein Update meiner zugegebenermaßen sehr abgenutzten Peripherie; das ROCCAT-Bundle kommt hier genau richtig. Hier nochmal mein Upgrade-Wunsch als Zusammenfassung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Der aufmerksame Leser wird folgendes festgestellt haben - "Was um Himmels Willen soll die neue Hardware auf dem alten Unterbau?"
Keine Sorge - CPU, RAM und Board sind schon bestellt. (i5-6600k, 16GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX, Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition, Z170-Board).

So liebes PCGH-Team, wenn euch meine Story, meine Leidensfähigkeit und mein Ideenreichtum beeindruckt hat - ihr wisst Bescheid 

Liebe Grüße

Delira


----------



## Wigolino (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zuerst einmal ein fettes Lob an PCGH und an die Sponsoren, das ist eine super Aktion! 

Nun kommen wir zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4440 @3,1 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 (jaja ich weiß, der ist falschen Weg auf der CPU aufgesetzt )
GPU: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Mainboard: Asus H87-Pro
PSU: Xilence Performance A+ 630W
RAM: 16GB Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: MS-TECH CA-0210
Festplatten: SEAGATE 1 TB und 1,3 TB HDD
                           ADATA SP900 128GB SSD
Und zwei viel zu laute Gehäuselüfter.

Peripheriegeräte:
Tastatur: Logitech G510
Maus: Fujitsu GL9000
Kopfhörer (kein Headset):Edifier H850
Monitore: Samsung S22A350 (21,5"16:9, LED, 60Hz)
                      BenQ GL2450 (24" 16:9, LED, 60Hz)

Hier meine Wunschauswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
Die 2 Punkte könnt Ihr behalten, aber gibt nicht alles auf einmal aus 

Begründung:
Ich habe mir den PC vor ca. 2 1/2 Jahren von einer EDV Firma in der Nähe zusammenbauen lassen. Die GTX 970 habe Ich vor ca. einem Jahr nachgerüstet. Nun fällt das Gehäuse langsam auseinander und in drinnen sieht es auch nicht gerade besser aus. Einer der vier Füße ist mir mal beim auf die Seite legen abgebrochen, weil die Füße lose sind und... naja, das Gehäuse ist echt nicht toll . Deshalb hab ich mich für das be quiet! Silent Base 800 entschieden. Mir persönlich sagt das be quiet! Silent Base 800 mehr zu als das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900, da das Fenster kleiner ist (sieht für mich hübscher aus), es kürzer ist, somit (laut Hersteller) ca. 5 Kg weniger wiegt, jedoch breiter ist, was das Kabelmanagement hoffentlich erleichtert. Ansonsten hat das Gehäuse alles was man braucht: Kabelmanagement, genügend Einschübe für meine Festplatten und einfaches Ein- und Ausbau dieser. Drei Gehäuselüfter, welche alle ausgezeichnet mit meinem Mainboard verbunden werden können.
Beim Netzteil habe ich mich für das be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt entschieden, da dieses genügend Watt liefert,  alle benötigten Anschlüsse bereitstellt und das 80 Plus silber Zertifikat besitzt, somit etwas efiziener ist. Eins der anderen Netzteile zu nehmen wäre also Sinn befreit 
Da mein Prozessor noch den Sockel 1150 hat, fallen die Mainboards schon mal weg. Entschieden habe ich mich daher für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G Grafikkarte. Die GTX 1080 würde das Budget sprengen, deswegen bleib ich mal, bescheiden wie ich bin, bei der GTX 1070  . 4K bzw. 144Hz funktioniert auch mit dieser Grafikkarte auch, was will man mehr? <3 (Nachdenklich in den Himmel starr: Cookie Clicker in 144Hz und 4K muss ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis sein)
Bei der Monitor konnte ich dann etwas tiefer ins Budget gehen. Und sie ist so beweglich, das gefällt mir (schelmisch grinsend).  Ne also mal Hand auf's Herz, die (so was erotisches kann keinen männlichen Artikel haben) iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 ist echt ein Klasse Monitor. Ich werde beim Zocken wohl eher die 144Hz in Anspruch nehmen und beim Filme oder Videos schauen die  4K. Ich hatte noch gar keine Erfahrung mit iiyama Monitoren, ich bin also sehr gespannt, was Sie so kann (wieder schelmisch grinsend).
Nachdem wir nun einmal herzlich über meine guten Witze gelacht haben, kommen wir zum ROCCAT Bundle. Bei der Peripherie ist mir prinzipiell nur wichtig, das die Maus sehr leicht ist und sie sich gut auf dem Mauspad bewegen lässt, außerdem, dass die Tastatur beleuchtet ist. Da ich eine interne Soundkarte nutze muss das Headset nicht das beste sein, es sollte nur gemütlich sitzen. Alle diese Anforderungen werden hier schon mit dem Bundle 1 erfüllt, für Bundle 2 reicht auch schon das Budget nicht mehr. Im Bundle 2 ist die Maus 4 Gramm leichter, also ein nicht zu merkender Unterschied. Auch sehr schön: ROCCAT Swarm, mit der ich die Farbe der LEDs  einstellen, sowie die Buttons editieren kann. Das Headset hat zwei 3,5mm Klinken für Kopfhörer- und Mikrofonanschluss, passen als perfekt in meine Soundkarte. Und 50mm Treiber, die werden mir beim Musik hören hoffentlich die Ohren wegpusten 
Mit diesen schönen Worten meinerseits wünsche ich allen ein erholsames Wochenende und nochmals: Geile Aktion von euch! <3

PS: Leider ist das eine Bild um 90° verdreht, also passt auf und brecht euch beim anschauen nicht das Genick :**


----------



## mbauer85 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel Core i7 3770k
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3
EVA GTX1070 FTW
16GB DDR3 Ram von Crucial
512GB SSD Crucial MX100
1024GB SSD Crucial MX200
700W Super Flower Golden Green
Fractal Design Define R4 Window
Benq XL2730 WQHD Monitor

Wie man sieht, habe mir vor kurzem schon ein GraKa Upgrade gegönnt. Daher kann ich mich nun auf die anderen Komponenten konzentrieren 
Habe mir folgende Auswahl zusammengestellt

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich schiele schon seit längerem auf das neue be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 und meine mittlerweile 5 jahre alte Hauptplatine würde bei einem Umzug in Rente geschickt werden und auf die aktuelle Intel Plattform mit einem i7 6700k CPU aufgerüstet werden. Zudem würde die farbliche Gestaltung des Innenraums dezent monochrom gehalten mit dem schwarzen Gehäuse, das weiße Mainboard und darauf wieder der schwarze CPU Kühler.
Um den Einbau würde ich mich natürlich selbst bemühen.


----------



## sereksim (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Eure Aktion kommt für mich gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, da ich meinen aktuellen ziemlichen Einsteiger-PC sowieso komplett überholen wolte, inklusive einem neuem Gehäuse, Mainboard, Prozessor und Kühler.

Die entsprechenden Komponenten habe ich mir aus verschiedenen Gründen ausgesucht:
In meinem aktuellen Gehäuse ist zu wenig Platz, die Lüftungsmöglichkeiten sind stark begrenzt, mein Prozessor ist schon recht alt und der Prozessorkühler ist laut und ineffektiv
Einen neuen Prozessor werde ich also sowieso kaufen, weswegen ein neues Gehäuse und Motherboard auch schon geplant waren.
-> Deswegen denke ich, dass ich mit dem Dark Base Pro 900 in Kombination mit dem MSI Mpower Gaming Titanium und einem neuen Prozessor, den ich dazu kaufen werde, eine deutliche (!) Verbesserung meines Systems erreichen würde.
Monitor, Headset und Tastatur/Maus habe ich momentan Standard-Produkte, die nicht wirklich auf Gaming ausgerichtet sind. Da wäre eine Verbesserung also auch zu begrüßen.
-> Das Roccat Bundle und der iiyama G-Master Monitor wären das absolute Gegenteil von meinen aktuellen Komponenten, von low-end zu high-end, kann man sagen
Nur das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte habe ich vor kurzem erst erneuert, sodass ich damit sehr zufrieden bin.

Aktuelle Hardware

CPU: Intel Core i5-2310 4x2,90GHz
CPU-Kühler: Standardkühler
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Dual Kit (2x4gb)
Mainboard: ASUS P8H61-M-LE/USB3 Intel H61 So.1155 Dual CHannel DDR3 mATX Retail
Gehäuse: Sharkoon MS140 Mini Tower
Monitor: 21,5"  HannsG HL229DPB LED
Tastatur+Maus: Microsoft Cordless Desktop 800 Tastatur+Maus
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 390 Strix Gaming Direct CU III OC
Netzteil: PSU 550 Watt Antec Edge EDG550 Modular 80+ Gold
HDD: 500GB Western Digital AV-GP Serie


Ausgewählte Produkte

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Unabhängig davon, ob ich gewinnen sollte, möchte ich mich bei PCGH und den Sponsoren für dieses Gewinnspiel bedanken, das ist echt eine super Sache, besonders, dass man die Komponenten selbst wählen kann.

PS: Ja, das Kabelmanagement ist in meinem PC schrecklich / quasi nicht vorhanden, was allerdings hauptsächlich am Platzmangel im Gehäuse liegt.


----------



## Tero-0 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und ein Hallo an die PCGH Community !

Momentaner PC:

Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 - Funfact: Als ich den vorderen Lüfter auswechseln wollte sind mir die Kabel für den Powerbutton abgerissen, musste ich löten 
Mainboard: MSI Gaming 970
CPU: FX 8320 - Brauche die Power von dem u.A. für's Programmieren; wobei ein FX 6xxx wohl auch gereicht hätte.
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 2 - Gebraucht gekauft von nem Freund, leider fehlt der 2. Lüfter... Kühlleistung ist aber genügend !
GPU: GTS 450 - Ja,.... das große Manko am PC, bin gerade noch dabei Geld für ne bessere zu sparen... leider ein bisschen schwer Geld für eine bessere als Student zu sparen; geplant ist aber die RX480
RAM: 2x 4Gb Crucial Ballistix (1600Mhz) + 2x 4Gb Corsair Vengeance LP (1600Mhz) - Sieht nicht schön aus, ich weiß..., aber die Ballistix habe ich extrem günstig gebraucht bekommen und da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen
Netzteil: Corsair 500 Watt - Das Ding rattert aus irgendeinem Grund ?
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster TA350


Mein Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) - Ja, also damit bräuchte ich wohl nicht mehr für ne GraKa sparen und könnte direkt mal den FX aussortieren, außerdem... MSI GraKa; MSI Mainboard -> schön !
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) - Auf jeden Fall besser als meine Bundle-Peripherie von Hama
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) - Kein Ratatatata mehr und endlich "Platz" für Overclocking 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte) - Das Teil sieht echt göttlich aus, da ist der Zalman wirklich nichts gegen :o
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) - Der Syncmaster von Samsung und das sind einfach andere Welten; gepaart mit der 1070... WOW !

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit dem Upgrade könnte ich endlich auch mal neuere Games spielen, die GTS macht eh nicht mehr lange mit, Zeit für ein Upgrade war sowieso.
Die Sache mit dem ewigen Geldgespare damit man endlich mal auf Höhe der Zeit ist, könntet ihr mir aber mit Glück abnehmen, die Chance strebt zwar gen 0, aber wer nicht versucht der nicht gewinnt.
Bei diesen Teilen würde ich sowieso wohl gefühlte Jahrzehnte bei solch einer unglaublichen Hardware bleiben.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück und möge der "glücklichste" (?) gewinnen !

P.S.: Ich habe eure Seite schon ewig als Ausnahme in meinem Adblocker drin.


----------



## dok81 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
da mein PC schon lange Zeit einige neue Teile braucht, möchte ich mich auch bei diesem Gewinnspiel bewerben )).

Zur Zeit sind folgende Komponenten in meinem Zalman Z9 Gehäuse verbaut:

CPU AMD FX-8300
Mainboard Asus M5A78L-M LX3
8 Gb RAM DDR3-1600 von Crucial
Grafikkarte GTX 960 2 Gb von Palit
eine W-LAN Karte und 450W Netzteil von Corsair.

Da ich mich schon entschieden habe, in ein neues Mainbord (Asus Z170 Pro Gaming), CPU (Intel i5-6600K) und Speicher (Corsair Vengeance LED rot Kit 16 Gb DDR4-3200) investieren, würde ich folgende Komponente wählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 x 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen,  einen von 4 Gewinnern werden. In diesem Fall möchte ich gern den PC selbst zusammenbauen und Ihnen dann die Bilder zusenden. Ich hoffe, es wird Ihnen gefallen, da im innenraum sollte farblich alles passen ))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller "Schrotthaufen" besteht aus:

Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5800 @3,20 GHz
3 GB RAM (1 GB von Micron 1333 Mhz + 2 GB von Samsung 1333 Mhz)
Nvidia Geforce GE9300
HP Mainboard (leider keine Produktbezeichnung vorhanden)
HP Netzteil mit 300W Leistung (leider keine Produktbezeichnung vorhanden)
320 GB Western Digital Blue Festplatte
HP Miditower Gehäuse
Samsung SyncMaster P2270HD Fernseher
AVC CPU-Kühler (man hört immer von ihm ein Geräusch)
Gehäuselüfter (klackern oft)
DVD-Brenner

Da bei meinem PC ein Rundumschlag notwendig ist, habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)


Außerdem sollen diese Komponenten den Weg in den neuen PC finden:
I5 6600 -> schneller Prozessor und "nur" 10€ teurer als der I5-6500 
16 GB RAM -> braucht man heutzutage für Spiele, Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt 
ASRock Fatal1ty H170 Perfomance -> günstiges Mainboard mit vielen Gehäuselüfteranschlüssen für eine bestmögliche Kühlung
*leise* Gehäuselüfter -> werden dann in das neue be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silber verbaut und könne das System beim Folden schön kühl halten
WD Green 1 TB 5400 rpm -> für viele Fotos, Zeitraffer und Videos 
Samsung 750 EVO 120 GB SSD -> nur als Boot-Laufwerk, Programme werden auf die 320 GB Western Digital Blue kommen (Damit mein PC unter Windows keine 20 Minuten brauch, damit dieser einsatzbereit ist)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begründung: Mein PC ist leider noch nicht einmal imstande Thunderbird + Mozilla Firefox (ca. 5-7 Tabs geöffnet) anzuzeigen ohne eine Warnmeldung, dass zu wenig RAM verfügbar sei. Deswegen wollte ich schon seit längerem mir einen neuen PC anzuschaffen. Ich habe mir bis jetzt immer andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Deshalb ist bis jetzt noch nichts aus dem neuen Rechenknecht geworden. Da kommt mir diese tolle Aktion natürlich zur rechten Zeit. Ich habe die GTX 1060 gewählt, da diese leistungsstark und nebenbei auch noch effizient ist. Außerdem kann ich die Grafikkarte gut für Folding@Home verwenden, denn die Grafikkarte rechnet die Arbeitseinheiten schnell durch und trägt damit zum Kampf gegen Krebs, Alzheimer und noch viele weiteren Krankheiten bei. Denn mein jetziger Rechner kann "nur" mit der CPU folden und das nur in Google Chrome. Auch wenn jede Hilfe zählt, würde ich gerne mehr dazu beitragen. Das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt, da es einfach *geil* aussieht und es auch leise ist in Kombination mit den neuen Gehäuselüftern. Die Peripherie kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen, denn bisher muss ich immer vor dem Schreibtisch sitzen und zocken auf einem unbequemen Stuhl. Dann könnte ich aber auf meinem bequemen Sofa liegen und mit der Sova MK (Sofa MK) + Kova die Spiele rocken. Dazu kommt das be quiet Netzteil mit 850 Watt, die ich derzeit nicht gebrauchen werde, aber vielleicht kommen dann bald noch weitere Grafikkarten für Folding@Home dazu. Der iiyama Monitor kann  mit seinen 144 Hz bei allem glänzen und ich kann endlich meine Slow-Motion Videos direkt aus der Kamera auch mit voller Bildwiederholrate abspielen. Außerdem würde der PC meine UHD Zeitraffer deutlich schneller auf 1080p herunterrechnen (Dies dauert auf meinem jetzigen Rechner für 5 Sekunden Material ca. 10 Minuten). Dann kann das Lenkrad (Logitech G27) für viele geile Rennspiele, wie zum Beispiel WRC, Assetto Corsa, F1 2016, Dirt und Forza: Horizon benutzt werden. Andere Spiele würden natürlich auch gespielt werden, wie zum Beispiel Battlefield 1, Star Wars Battlefront, Watch Dogs (2), Witcher 3, Rainbow Six Siege und noch viele weitere. Durch die neuen Eingabegeräte und den schnellen Bildschirm würde ich auch sicherlich viele Gegner treffen und nicht immer vorbeischießen. Alte Komponenten, welche nicht mehr gebraucht werden, sollen dem Folding@Home Team 70335 (PC Games Hardware) zugutekommen. 
Ich würde die Teile selber verbauen, denn es würde ein komplett neuer PC entstehen mit vielen geilen Komponenten (wie oben aufgeführt).
Ich würde mich *sehr freuen* unter den 4 Gewinnern zu sein, da endlich ein schneller PC mir beistehen würde und gegen viele Krankheiten mehr helfen könnte, als mein bisheriger Rechner.

Ein RIESEN DANK an das PCGH-Team, das PCGH-Heft, welches mir diese wunderbare Aktion gezeigt hat, und die Sponsoren, die diese geile Aktion ermöglichen.


----------



## patchme (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit,

aktuell auf meinem Schreibtisch:

Mainboard: Asus Z87-Plus (C2)
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro + 840 Evo 500GB
HDD: 2 x 1TB WD Blue
Grafik: ASUS HD 7870 2GB (GHz Edition)
Speicher: 4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C
PSU: 750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone
Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings / verschiedene Noctua / Thermalright und Bitfenix
Case: Bitfenix Shinobi
Keyboard+Maus: Logitech G15 + G500
Headset: QPAD QH85
Monitor: Dell U2311H

Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Umbau nehme ich gerne selber vor.


Monitor und Grafikarte stehen schon seit ner Weile
auf meiner Neukaufliste.
Wollte aber noch warten was AMD der 1080 mal
gegen zu setzen hat und Monitore sind dann ja auch wieder
ne Sache für sich (Freesync/GSync...).

Hier noch ein hübsches Bild von seiner Schokoladenseite.


----------



## Steppenfuha (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen 

Hier mein Wunsch PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentanes System sieht wie folgt aus:

Geforce 560 TI
Phenom X4 9950 
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W
Silent Eagle LED 1000 
GA-MA790X-DS4 
ST3500320AS 500 GB 
DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 
Freezer Xtreme 
Iiyama ProLite B2403WS Monitor

Entsprechen wäre neue Hardware, vor allem im Bereich Grafikkarte sehr willkommen. Hier noch ein Bild meines Stolzes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Aktion und hoffe natürlich ich gewinne


----------



## uller123 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Hier mein aktuelles System

I5 4440 @Enermax ETS-T40-BK 2x Apollish Blau
AsRock B85 Pro3
2x4096 MB Kingston HyperX Fury Weiss (14200)
Msi  GTX770
Phanteks Enthoo Pro Weiss
BeQuit Pure Power L8 500W
22"Lg Flatron
Logitech G105 
SideWinder X5

Hier mal 2 Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hier mein Wunschupgrade


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau(so ich gewinne) würde ich selbst vornehmen.

Vielen dank für die Tolle Aktion.


----------



## nicer_Dicer (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus

Grafikkarte: MSI N570GTX TwinFozrIII
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
Mainboard: AsRock 970 Extreme4
RAM: G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1600 (2x4GB)
HDD: Kingston 120GB SSD, Intel 60GB SSD, Samsung 2000GB HDD
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1000W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Tauron Red
Monitor: LG W2261V
Tastatur, Maus: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600, Sharkoon Fireglider

Begründung:
Mein System hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, speziell die GTX570 die nun schon 5 Jahre in meinem PC werkelt und der Bildschirm, der seit 2008 auf dem Schreibtisch steht.
Aufgrund des kleinen Speichers der GTX570 machen Games wie GTA 5, Battlefield 4 oder Far Cry Primal wenig bis gar keinen Spaß. Auch der Bildschirm hat mittlerweile einige grün leuchtende Pixelfehler, 
weshalb hier ein Upgrade sowieso dringend nötig wäre. Der neue 4k Bildschirm wäre eine feine Sache, da ich in meiner Freizeit gerne fotografiere und das Bearbeiten der Bilder am derzeitigen Monitor ein Graus ist 
Da ich großer Fan von Silent PCs bin, würde sich das Gewinnspiel auch anbieten die etwas lauten Standard Gehäuselüfter und das Netzteil zu tauschen.

Abgesehen davon, ob ich gewinne oder nicht möchte ich mich beim PCGH Team und den Sponsoren für dieses Gewinnspiel bedanken, das ist echt eine ganz tolle Sache, besonders, dass man die Komponenten selbst wählen
und sich heim schicken lassen kann.


----------



## RawRob (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute.
Erstmal Respekt an das ganze Team. Ich lese das Magazin fast jeden Monat.
Mit vielen Berichten habt Ihr mir meine Kaufentscheidung erleichtert.
Nun zu meinem aktuellen System.

I7 6700k 
Asus Maximus Ranger VIII 
Noctua NH-D 15
Asus Strix 980ti DC3OC
bei quiet! 800W Straight Power 10
16 GB Kingston HyperX Fury 2666 DDR4
Corsair Vegance C70

Entschieden habe ich mich für 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin interessiert mich eigentlich nur die GPU und die Lüfter. Die würden sich gut in meinem bestellten Dark Base 900 Pro machen 
Der Rest könnte meine Workstation versorgen. .
Also nichts für ungut.


----------



## Ender (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einen wunderschönen euch allen...

Sechs Jahre nach der letzten Zusammenstellung eines Rechners, lege ich seit Monaten immer ein wenig Geld beiseite um meine schwäbisch anmutende Genügsamkeit (welche man mir unterstellt, obwohl ich lediglich zugezogen bin) mit einem neuen technischen Gesamtkunstwerk in Schrecken versetzen zu können.

Euer Gewinnspiel käme mir dabei mehr als gelegen, könnte ich dem kommenden PC so zum Beispiel eine Grafikkarte zufügen, die ich mir, des obskuren Preises wegen, im Leben nicht gegönnt hätte. Geplant ist die Aufrüstung zwar erst Anfang 2017. Bis dahin böte mein aktueller PC den neuen Komponenten allerdings ein wolliges Zuhause.

Aktuell nenne ich ein SilverStone Raven Gehäuse (RV02B-W bk) mein Eigen. Dies bleibt es auch, denn es handelt sich um ein technisch, wie optisch geniales Design mit mehr als genügend Innenraum für jedwede Verwendung. Einziger Wermutstropfen sind die lauten Gehäuselüfter, die ich liebend gerne durch eure Pure Wings ersetzen würde.
Im Raven werkelt, auf einem Asus P7P55D, ein Intel Core i7-860 2800, begleitet von zwei 4GB 1600er Riegeln.  Gekühlt wird der Chip von einem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken und während ein Enermax EMG500AWT Modu87+ fröhlich gelben Strom in die Möhre pustet warten viele Daten auf diversen Plättchen darauf ausgelesen zu werden.

Ach ja die Platten, eine Quasi-Parallele zu eurem Gewinnspiel. Einmal läuft die originäre Western Digital (WD 640 GB SAT2 WD6400AAKS) - ehemals Systemplatte, jetzt Lager für Musik und Filme. Dazu eine 2,5er 100GB Platte, die ich einem kollabierten Laptop entnahm. Tierisch langsam, für temporäre Dateien und Downs aber mehr als ausreichend. Zudem eine, einem ausrangierten Rechner entnommene, 3TB Western Digital GreenLine und meinem Systemspeicher Samsung Evo 850 SSD mit 256GB.

Ach ja, ein DVD Laufwerk aus meinem PC von...von wann eigentlich...2005...2006...egal, es läuft und läuft und läuft 

In den meisten Anwendungen hat man auch mit dieser sechs Jahre alten Kombination noch immer viel Spielraum, vor allem, da ich vor zwei Jahren meine 1GB HD 5850 durch eine 3GB Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 ersetzte.

Es läuft also noch, mein kleines Rechnerchen...rennen tut es allerdings nicht mehr, bei weitem nicht.


Sollte ich derjenige welcher sein, der sich Gewinner nennen darf, würde ich natürlich alle Komponenten selbst einbauen - ein Narr wer sich solch Freude nehmen ließe!

Zudem wird keines der ersetzten Teile seine Arbeit einstellen müssen. Ich werde sie in den Dienst der Sache aller Männer mit nichtzockenden Ehefrauen stellen.  
Die Grafikkarte und Anfang nächsten Jahres auch die upzugradenden Teile (Board, Chip, RAM) werden den Grund eines PCs stellen, der mit meinem alten Monitor (den ich ja nicht mehr brauche, da ihr mir einen neuen vermacht) meiner Frau langsam und schleichend ein paar Spiele nahebringen wird. Wer selbst spielt kann sich schließlich nicht aufregen, dass ich mein Leben Star Citizen widmen werde.

Sodenn, die Bedingungen wären erfüllt, die Hoffnung erweckt und die Vorfreude angestachelt. Möge ich gewinnen, oder zumindest jemand der es wirklich verdient. Ich wünsche mir und euch viel Glück und harre derweil der Dinge...


----------



## TaliPali1899 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich versuche dann auch mal mein Glück mit folgendem Wunsch:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan sind folgende Komponenten am laufen:

CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB
HDD 1: 500 GB Western Digital 
HDD 2: 500 GB Seagate
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3
Netzteil: Coolermaster Realpower M520
RAM: 2x 4GB TeamGroup DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 1. Gen
Monitor: BenQ RL2450H
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia


----------



## mirisbowring (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein System brüllt wie ein Löwe im Moment. Ich möchte hier die Möglichkeit nutzen, die Lautstärke runterzuschrauben.

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 67 (14 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990 FX
CPU: AMD FX 6100
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 tri-x-oc
CPU Kühler: Xilence (der ist noch aus dem PC davor, den ich fertig für 300€ bestellt hatte)
HDD 1: Toshiba 1TB
HDD 2: Seagate 2TB
PSU: Thermaltake Smart 650W
RAM: 1x8GB DDR3-1600 (Marke nicht bekannt - auch aus dem besagten Erst-PC)
Gehäuse: Zalmann Z11 Plus (ich musste am HDD-Käfig sägen, da meine GPU zu lang ist :/ )
Monitor: BenQ GL2450H
Tastatur: Corsair k70 rgb
Maus: MadCatz R.A.T.3 (Mausrad gebrochen)

Hoffe, dass ich von meinem "Leiden" bald erlöst werde (sitze als Informatikstudent sehr viel neben der Kiste)

Viel Glück natürlich auch an die anderen Teilnehmer


----------



## Jey91 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich freue mich von eurer Aktion "Pimp my Pc 2016" mitbekommen zu haben. Da bestimmt viele Leute (ich selber mit eingeschlossen) nicht immer auf dem neusten Stand der Technik sind, ist das eine großartige Chance mit etwas Glück an einen guten Performanceschub zu kommen. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600k
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution Gehäuse+Netzteil
Netzteil: Cougar Power 700W
Festplatte 1 : Seagate Barracuda Green SATA III 2TB
Festplatte 2: Sandisk 128GB SSD
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16GB Kit DDR3
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Zx
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T27A300
Tastatur: Corsair K70 RGB
Maus: Corsair Scimitar und Corsair M65 RGB

Ich habe mir diesen Rechner vor ca. 5 Jahren als fertig-PC bei ATELCO gekauf. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine Soundkarte eingebaut, desweiteren habe ich eine 128GB SSD nachgerüstet. Ebenfalls habe ich die alte Grafikkarte gegen eine 670 GTX ausgetauscht. Nun ist es allerdings so das der Zahn der Zeit auch nicht an einem PC vorbeigeht. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich speziell für das neue Gehäuse entschieden. Ich glaube eine neue Optik lässt sowohl die alten als auch die neuen Komponenten in einem völlig anderen Licht erscheinen. Ein neues Netzteil kann meiner Meinung nach 5 Jahren auch nicht schaden. Und dann natürlich noch die Grafikkarte hierbei habe ich neben den mir noch verbleibenden Punkten vor allem auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis geschaut. 

Da ich selber eher wenig Ahnung von PC zusammenbau habe, würde ich mich für die vor Ort variante entscheiden. Ich komme selber auch aus Fürth und da wäre es doch blöd wenn man nicht die Chance nutzen würde seinen PC direkt vor Ort abgeben zu können und vielleicht mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen erhaschen zu können.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für diese Super Aktion von PCGH und natürlich bei den Sponsoren 
Viel glück an alle Teilnehmer. 

Mfg Jonas


----------



## Artceps (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebe PC Games Hardware Redakteure,

ich versuche mich hier das erstmal an diesem Gewinnspiel. Jedoch hoffe ich darauf gewinnen zu können, da ich gerne die Videos von Pc Games Hardware schaue und die Grafik vergleiche sowie die Ratschläge bei PC zusammenbau sehr mag und meinen Pc auch selber dank der "was ich falsch machen kann" Videos  fehlerlos zusammenbauen konnte.

Aktuelle Hardware:
AMD-FX 8250E
MSI GAMING GTX960 2GB
8GB RAM Balistix sports 
No Name Netzteil 600 Watt
Gigabyte Mainboard
Cooler Master Hyper T4

Meine Wunschhardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich freue mich darauf Positives Feedback zu erhalten,  falls es möglich ist würde ich gerne beim Aufrüsten dabei sein, sowie helfen damit ich auch sicherer werde was Technik angeht, da ich mich mir dabei immer noch nicht all zuviel zutraue.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## DrMuri1903 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin, 

sehr coole Aktion und ich werde doch glatt mal mein Glück versuchen. 

Mein PC gehört nun schon seit Jahren zum alten Eisen und ich würde gerne mal wieder aufrüsten, aber wie das Leben so spielt sind andere Dinge immer wichtiger gewesen. 

Mein PC bisher: 

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @2,66 Ghz
MB: Asus P5K
Lüfter: Scythe Shuriken
RAM: 8 GB DDR2
GraKa: Asus HD 7870
Netzteil: bequiet 700 Watt 
und das ganze in einem schicken Silverstone Grandia GD07

Da ich eigentlich alles tauschen müsste habe ich mich fürs erste für folgende Komponenten entschieden: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

So kann ich erstmal aufrüsten und meine alte CPU noch etwas fordern, bis die dann auch ersetzt wird. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cutechris (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Tastatur ist sehr versifft. Mir sind schon etliche Chips und Kekskrümel hineingefallen weshalb manche Tasten nicht mehr reibungslos funktionieren. Desweiter ist schon etwas Flüssigkeit in die Tastatur geschossen.

Wegen den oben genannten Problemen ist der Spielspaß gesunken. Eine weitere Schikane ist das ich nicht genug Taschengeld bekomme um mir eine neue, bessere Tastatur zuzulegen. Ich bekomme zwar einen Stattlichen Betrag von 30 Euro, aber ich muss das Futter für Meine Haustiere bezahlen. Ich spare zwar schon an allen Ecken und Enden aber es kommt einfach nicht genug Geld für eine Neue Tastatur zusammen.

Meine Derzeitige Tastatur

„DELL RT7D50“

Wunsch Tastatur

ROCCAT Suora

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 67 (28 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ihr Verständnis für meine Situation habt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cutechris


----------



## winnimrs (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch in diesem Jahr möchte ich mich für die Aufrüstung meines PC´s bewerben.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mein aktueller PC (Baujahr 10/2012):

Grafikkarte:          VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition 
Mainboard:           ASROCK Z77 Extrem 4
Prozessor:             Intel i-7 3770K @3,5Ghz
Kühler:                  Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher:   16GB G.SKILL ARES DDR3-1600 
Festplatten:           Crucical MX100 256 GB / Samsung Hd103SJ 1TB /                                               
                              WD WD20EARX-00PASB0 2TB 
Netzteil:                Thermaltake BERLIN 630W
Sound:                   on-board
Gehäuse:                NEON light Network System 
Betriebssystem:      Windows 10 pro
Monitor:                 Philips 190V  1280x1024 60Hz
Tastatur:                  no name mit rupperdome Tasten
Headset:                  Plantronics

Begründung und Zusammenfassung:

Mein PC ist jetzt schon in dieser Konfiguration vier Jahre alt. Monitor und Tastatur sind hoffnungslos veraltet und benötigen dringend Ersatz. Das Punktesystem (übrigens eine SUPER-IDEE) hat mich ganz schön ins Grübeln gebracht, wo den der beste Ansatz für die Aufrüstung sei?

Beginnen wir beim Monitor; dieser Philips ist noch aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt und hat mit seiner Auflösung von 1280x1024  60Hz nichts mehr mit GAMING-GEFÜHL zu tun. Der G-Master von
iiyama mit 2560x1440 (3,7 megapixel) wäre dagegen schon ein Quantensprung. Passend zum
Monitor, bedarf es auch einer potenten Grafikkarte. Die GTX 1070 liegt mit ihrer GPU-Leistung 
von mehr als dem Doppelten vor meiner Radeon HD 7950 (die sich mit ihren 3Gb Speicher sehr schwer tun würde).

Momentan spiele ich HOMEFRONT, der PC wird bei den Straßengefechten im Innenraum sehr warm, auch der Netzteillüfter kommt mit dem Heulen nicht hinterher. Schuld an der Misere ist unter anderem das Gehäuse:
das Netzteil wird noch Oben verbaut (warme Luft wird angesaugt)
die Kabelverlegung hapert (wo sollen sie auch hin)
Belüftung und Endlüftung nur durch zwei 120er Lüfter
Abhilfe würde das Darke Base Pro 900 schaffen, mit den drei leisen Lüftern, den vielen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und der Top-Ausstattung.

Zum Prozessor sei angemerkt, daß bisherige OC-Versuche schon am Kühler zum Scheitern verurteilt waren, weil der Boxet-Kühler nicht 250W TDP wie der Dark Rock Pro 3 realisieren kann.

Das momentan verbaute Netzteil Berlin 630W ist zwar nicht modular hat, aber genügend Power um
die neuen Komponenten und die geplanten OC-Maßnahmen zu stemmen.

Bei den Peripherie-Sets ist mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer gefallen.
Das teuerste Set mit 19 Punkten ist zwar sehr gut Ausgestattet, aber die Tastatur hat rupperdome
Tasten(NEIN). Die Variante mit 15 Punkten ist für Spieler an der Canapè-Süd-Wand (Sofalümmler)gedacht (NEIN).
Mein gewünschtes Set für 10 Punkte hat eine exzellente mechanische Tastatur(übrigens meine erste Mechanische), das selbe Headset wie bei den Vorgängern und die Maus ist ebenfalls Top für mich. 

Das Fazit aus der Zusammenstellung lautet, je kühler die Komponenten sind um so mehr OC-Potenzial  und um so leiser das PC-System.


Nun möchte ich allen Pimp my PC 2016 Bewerbern viel Glück wünschen.
Danke an das ganze PCGH-Team.

Euer

winnimrs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        PC-Innenleben sieht aus nach Kraut und Rüben
                                                                                                                                                                              Ich gelobe Besserung mit den neuen Komponenten


----------



## OMGitsSteven (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich versuche hier mal mein Glück :p

Also zu meinem System:

CPU: AMD FX6300
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Pro3
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Crucial BallistiX
GPU: Gigabyte R9 270x
Netzteil: Corsair CX500M 500 Watt
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
SSD: Crucial 120GB
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9


Was ich ausgewählt habe:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich ausgerechnet das ausgewählt habe?:
Grafikkarte (GTX1060): In meinen Augen wird meine R9 270x ziemlich warm was auch sehr nervig ist da auch die Raumtemperatur darunter leidet bzw. ich darunter leide  dazu bräuchte ich mehr Leistung um neuere Spiele auf höheren Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen.
CPU-Kühler (Dark Rock Pro 3): Wie schon gesagt wird Amd ziemlich warm  weswegen ich auch einen anderen Kühler bräuchte.
Peripherie: (Roccat): Zurzeit habe ich so billige Sharkoon Peripherie und ich nach über 2 Jahren mal neue gebrauchen könnte.
Gehäuse (Dark Base Pro 900): Mein jetziges Gehäuse bietet kaum Kabelmanagement und ich schon immer ein diese Gehäuse wollte.
Monitor (iiyama): Ich habe schon seit mehreren Jahren einen 20 Zoll Monitor von Medion  mit gerade mal mit einer 1600x900 Auflösung, damit sehen Spiele oder Filme nicht besonders gut aus


----------



## AN63L (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion! Da mache ich doch gleich für meine Verlobte mit. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Ihr PC hat zur Zeit:
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Intel 4770K
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Nvidia GTX 780 Ti
16 GB DDR3-1866 RAM
Be Quiet! Power Zone 750W
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
Monitor: BenQ GL2450

Hier ein Bild vom Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Komponenten sind von der Leistung her eigentlich noch in Ordnung. Größtes Manko an der Zusammenstellung ist aber die Lautstärke. Es kommt sehr schnell vor, dass die Grafikkarte mit ihrem Referenzkühlerdesign richtig aufdreht und dann den Spielspaß beispielsweise in Witcher 3 schnell trübt. 
Auch die Gehäuselüfter sind nicht die leisesten und wenn der PC richtig arbeiten muss, wenn sie mal wieder Videos bearbeitet, dann muss ich meine Musik lauter machen wenn ich daneben sitze.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich bei den Upgradekomponenten unten vorallem die Lüfter ausgewählt, um dort anzupacken, wo es am dringensten ist. Auch die Grafikkarte zählt dazu und ich hoffe das der Kühler der 1070 bessere Arbeit leisten kann. Zusätzlich bietet der Bildschirm ihr deutlich mehr Arbeitsfläche und Spiele sehen in 4K auch viel besser aus!
Auch für mich bietet die Konfiguration einen Vorteil. Mit der Roccat Sova und dem neuen größeren Bildschirm kann ich dann endlich auch mal von der Couch aus zocken 

Hier dann noch meine optimale Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Viel Erfolg allen und danke für diese tolle Aktion!


----------



## Norkzlam (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: i5 4670k@4,1Ghz (OC-Krücke)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H50
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3 1333
GPU: Saphire R9 290 Tri-X OC
Massenspeicher: Crucial M4 128GB SSD
SanDisk Ultra 2 240GB SSD
Samsung 250GB HDD
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Window-Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L7 630Watt

Ausgwählt habe ich:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Der größte Schwachpunkt meines Rechners ist derzeit sicherlich die Grafikeinheit. Die GTX 1080 ist allerdings nur im Budget, wenn ich den billigsten Monitor auswähle, da dieser allerdings in (fast) jeder Hinsicht ein Rückschritt gegenüber meiem derzeitigen Gerät wäre, kommt ein solcher Wechsel nicht in Frage.
Warum genau werden eigentlich wie schon im letzten Jahr Nvidia GPUs in Verbindung mit FreeSync-Displays unters Volk gebracht?


----------



## AtlanTR (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Erst einmal eine sehr Schöne Aktion von PCGH und ihren Supportern. Ich verfolge PCGH schon sehr lange, allerdings auf die klassische Art und Weise. Ich gehöre schon zur "alten" Gamer Generation mit meinen 52 Jahren. Leider ist mein Rechner auch ein alter Hase, den ich damals als Komplettrechner gekauft habe. Einziges Upgrade bisher: Mein Stiefsohn hat mir seine alte Corsair 65 GB SSD und seine Radeon 6850 geschenkt und eingebaut.

*Mein aktueller Rechenknecht:*
CPU: Intel I5 750 mit Box Kühler
MB: Asus P7H55
RAM: 4GB No Name Speicher
GPU: Radeon 6850
Netzteil: Power LC5550
Gehäuse: Standard Gehäuse
*
Wunsch Konfiguration:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Pimp My PC wäre eine super Aufwertung meines Systems, so dass ich die Spiele mal höher als Minimum einstellen kann ohne das es sofort ruckelt. Bei der Entscheidung habt ihr mir wie immer geholfen. Das Silent Base wäre mein erstes richtig vernünftiges Gehäuse. Diese Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte muss natürlich dann auch zuverlässig befeuert werden, deshalb auch das neue Netzteil. 

Zusammenbauen wird mir das mein Stiefsohn, der mir dann auch das nächste Upgrade schenkt, mit einem Bequiet Kühler für die CPU. Er beschwert sich immer wie Laut mein Pc wäre.

Abschließend muss ich nur noch eins machen, hier Bilder meines staubigen Rentners:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Atlan


----------



## kGnCommander (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

da ich eh gerade den Rechner aufstocken wollte passt eure Aktion sehr gut  

Insbesondere meine Grafikkarte ist mit dem in 2012 komplett neu aufgesetzten Rechner - mit mittlerweile neuer HDD und SSD - momentan das Nadelöhr. 
Für ein neues Spieleerlebnis jenseits von Full HD muss daher dringend eine neue Grafikkarte und ein passender Monitor dazu her.

Meine Auswahl für die neuen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkt)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 von 67 Punkten (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine bisherigen Komponenten:
CPU: i7-3770k
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 CL9
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670
HDD:  WD Blue 2TB
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Blue Edition 

Ich bin gespannt, viel Glück auch allen anderen!
Für den Fall der Fälle würde ich die neuen Komponenten natürlich selbst einbauen wollen


----------



## Jake_Straker (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich finde es sehr schön, dass dieses Theme "Pimp my PC" wieder da ist und ich mache mit frößer hoffnung mit da ich derzeit nur einen nicht so leistungsstarken PC habe.
Meine Wunschkonfiguration lautet:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Celeron G1840
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 960 2 GB von ZOTAC
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1600
PSU: XFX TS650
SSD: 240 GB Patriot Blast
HDD: 750GB
CPU-Kühler: Intel Box Kühler
Gehäuse: AeroCool XpredatorCube

Jetzt möchte ich meine Wunschkonfiguration noch gerne erklären. Ich habe mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden, da es leider bei den Mainboard keine CPU mit dabei gibt die für mich aber besser ist.
Danach habe ich mich für einen CPU-Kühler entschieden, für den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3. Ich finde, dass ein CPU-Kühler eigendlich nie zu groß sein kann, weil mit dem kühler würde meine Cpu immer
einen kühlen Kopf bewahren obwohl es nur ein Celeron ist. Es wäre auf jeden Fall noch genügend Spielraum nach oben wenn ich mir noch eine andere CPU zulegen würde. Als nächstes habe ich mich für die
Silent Wings 3 Lüfter entschieden, weil mir in meinem System ein paar Lüfter zu wenig sind, da ich nur die beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter von AeroCool noch drinne sind ein 140mm und ein 200mm Lüfter die 
mit der Quallität nicht mit den von Be Quiet mithalten können. Zudem sehe ich bei mir noch kein bedarf an einem neuen Gehäuse, da ich mit dem AeroCool Xpredator Cube zufrieden bin. Er ist nicht zu groß,
sondern er ist schön und schön klein, wie ich finde. er reicht für meine bedürfnisse vollkommen aus. Als Peripherie-Bundel habe ich mich für das ROCCAT Kiro, Kanga, Suora und Renga entschieden, weil es das ist was
ich für vorstelle. Eine "klein" gehaltene Tastatur finde ich immer gut und eine Handballenauflage würde nur Platz auf meinem relativ kleinen Schreibtisch weg nehmen würde. Dieses Peripherie-Bundel würde meine günstige Tastatur-Maus kombi von Hama ablösen um ein schöneres Spielerlebniss zu bekommen. Ich habe mich für den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 Monitor entschieden, weil ich sehr gerne einen 28 Zoll Monitor neben meinem 24 Zoll Monitor stellen würde. Ich habe mich aber hauptsächlich wegen der 4K Auflösung des Monitores für diesen entschieden, weil mich ein eigener 4k Monitor schon reitzen würde (deshalb auch die GTX 1070). Mir ist bewusst, dass die CPU die Grafikkarte massiv ausbremsen würde, da es der G1840 schon bei meiner GTX 960 so ist. Bei z.B. bei Battlefield nur bei geringen Einstellung belassen muss obwohl die gtx 960 mehr schaffenwürde. Es reicht aber so in der Konfiguration für mich voll kommen aus, weil ich sehr gerne World of Warships spiele und auch eher selten mal eine Runde League of Legend und auch mal mit nen paar Freunden eine Runde Battlefield. Wenn mein PC aufgerüsstet wird werde ich mir eine neue CPU zulegen müssen was ich auch dann mit ruhigem Gewissen machen würde, weil ich dann die Spiele in 4k genissen könnte. Wenn ich gewinnen würde, würde ich mir einen Intel Core i5/i7 oder auch ein Xeon aus der 4 Generation zulegen, weil diese noch vollkommend ausreichend sind und der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Haswell und Skylake nicht sehr groß ist in meinen Augen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mein PC eines der 4 Systemen wäre, dass ein schönes Update bekommen würde.


----------



## FieserNiesel (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

ich habe ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein jetziges System:

Intel Core i7-6700K ("geköpft")
NZXT Kraken X61 AiO
MSI Z170 Gaming M5
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2.666 - 32 GB (4er Kit, laufen auf 2.866)
Samsung SM961 OEM - 256 GB
Samsung 850 Pro - 512 GB
MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8GB
AOC G2460PF - 144 Hz, FreeSync
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX (noch, demnächst be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900)

Den Umbau werde ich selber durchführen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGHler 

Erstmal danke für diese geile Aktion  Auch mein PC kommt langsam in die Jahre und es wird Zeit, vor Allem die GraKa mal ordentlich aufzurüsten.

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600 nonK
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
MB: MSI Z77A-Gaming G45
GPU: MSI GTX 660 OC
PSU: Sharkoon WPM 500
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 (gemixt von 4 Herstellern)
Case: Zalman Z11 Plus
HDD: Seagte Barracuda 1TB 7200.12
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 128 GB

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Umbau würde ich selbst vornehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## machony85 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

schöne grüße ausm hohen norden und aus der schönsten stadt deutschlands, HAMBURG

hier ist meine wunsch konfig

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

und das ich zur zeit in meinem "SkyNet - Compact " drinne... ach ich liebe die terminator reihe 

CPU: Intel i5 4690 @3,5Ghz
Kühler: be quiet DARK ROCK 3 (190W TDP)
PSU: be quiet 630 watt schieß-mich-tot
Graka: EVGA 980 GTX SC ACX 2.0
Monitor: Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz
Mainboard: MSI Z97M Gaming (mATX)
Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws  4x 4GB CL9 (16GB)
Massenspeicher: Toshiba DT01ACA300 3TB
SSD: Systemplatte Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy M Weiß
Lüftersteuerung: Bitfenix Recon Weiß
Lüfter: 2x120mm Thermaltake Riing Rot (Outtake) - 
               1x140mm NB-eLoop B14-2 (Intake)

mein kleiner rechen knecht, mit dem ich bald die welt beherrsche, genötigt dringen frische innereien. 
die kühlung der system wichtigen komponenten ist verbesserungswürdig. dazu die neuen be quiet Silent Wings 3. 
unsere feinde dürfen uns nicht hören und unser wärmemuster muss so gering wie möglich ausfallen.

damit wir unsere feinde früh aufspüren können, wird ein neuer grafikbeschleuniger ala gtx1070 von msi, der passen zum mainboard harmoniert, benötigt. 
und der zweite 27" wqhd monitor muss ja auch mit bildern der feinde gespeist werden.

da demnächst ein neuer systemkern (Intel Core i7-6700K) mit entsprechender hauptplatine  (MSI Z170M Mortar) und 16Gb ram dazustößt, 
wird ein upgrade der vorhandenen power supply unit zwingend erforderlich sein.  

SkyNet fordert sie auf die passenden komponenten an den erfinder zu übersenden. er baut die komponenten selber hinein, da er ein versierter erbauer ist.



HAHAHAHAHA... was für'n scheiss hab ich da zusammen geschrieben   
ich drücke euch allen die daumen


----------



## SHEEP44 (9. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016 Bewerbung*

Hallo,

vorab einen großen Dank an das PCGH-Team und den unterstützenden Herstellern be quiet!, MSI, Iiyama und ROCCAT die diese Aktion möglich machen.

Beginnen möchte Ich mit meinem System und den verbauten Komponenten. Den PC hatte Ich mir Oktober 2013 zusammengestellt, mit dem Hintergrund möglichst lange mit den vorhandenen Bauteilen auszukommen. Selbstverständlich hatte Ich mir mein Know-How durch PCGH un Co. angelesen. Ich vermute mal, dass es kein Zufall ist, dass sich viele Herstellernamen bei meiner alten Konfig in der aktuellen Aktion wiederfinden. Bisher gab es auch wenig zu beanstanden, allerdings 
macht sich die Spieleentwicklung bemerkbar, welche auf immer mehr VRAM setzt und eine starke GPU für hochauflösendes / High-FPGs Gaming voraussetzt. Somit ist auch die Asus GeForce GTX 670 GPU momentan der "Krachmacher" in meinem Gehäuse, weil diese immer öfter an Ihre Grenzen stößt. Der zuvor laute Lüfter des Thermalright HR-02 Macho musste im Frühjahr einem Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS weichen. - Ausreichend Kühlfläche und ein leiser Lüfter fingen CPU-lastige Anwendungen den Sommer hindurch ab. In Summe bedingt mein System beim Spielen immer noch starke Abstriche bezüglich Auflösung, Details und Kantenglättung. Mit den hier zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten erhoffe Ich mir endlich den Schritt in  Richtung 4k gehen zu können. 

*mein komplettes System: *

PSU: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt
Board: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Series silber 8GB DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU Mini OC
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 250GB
HDD: Hitachi HDD 5K750-500 (500GB)
Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 PCGH Edition

Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2480HS-B1
Maus: Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
Tastatur:Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard
Headset: Logitech G230


Für die folgenden Komponenten habe Ich mich entschieden, weil die GTX 1070 über ausreichend Rechenleistung und VRAM für zukünftige Spiele besitzt. Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 erhoffe Ich mir für die nächste CPU, vermutlich ein i7-7XXXK, vorgesorgt zu haben um leise die Rechenpower gekühlt zu bekommen. Mit den neuen Silent Wings 3 hoffe ich nun einheitlich meinen PC mit leiseren besser steuerbaren Luftquirlen auszustatten. Das Roccat-Bundle werde ich wohltätig, wie ich bin, zum Couch-Gaming, meiner Freundin spendieren. Und mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 werde Ich dann wohl endlich den ersten Schritt in Richtung 4k-Gaming machen können um noch mehr Details aus Strategie-Spielen wie Anno 2205 und Total War: Warhammer zu holen. Die 1070 sollte dabei gute Dienste verrichten und sich auch farblich mit meinem MSI Z87-G45 vertragen.

*Wunsch-Upgrades:  *

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Bilder: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück !*

MfG


----------



## michi30m (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

die Aktion kommt gerade richtig da mein System nicht gerade optimal zusammen passt. 

Meine jetzigen Komponenten:

MainBoard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 6300 mit original Standardlüfter
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB DDR3 Ram
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 550 ti 1GB
Netzteil: XFX P1 650W
Festplatte: 1x SSD 128GB von Intenso und 1x HDD 1TB
Gehäuse: Cooltek KX Midi Tower
DVD: DVD-Brenner
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Monitor: ViewSonic VE720m
Tastatur: Ein Billigteil von Gembird
Maus: Funkmaus von Hama
W-Lan: 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Adapter von TP-Link

Die von mir gewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke mal das die neue Zusammenstellung von alt und neu viel besser zusammen passen würde. Bin mal gespannt was die Spezialisten von PCGH aus meinen PC rausholen können. Als Anhang noch ein paar Bilderchen von meinem guten Stück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Futhark (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal vielen Dank für dieses super Event. Hier ist auch schon meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2016:

*1.: Einleitung:*

Der hier betroffene PC hat möglicherweise einen etwas ungewöhnlichen Einsatz-Zweck, denn es handelt sich einerseits um den familiär genutzen Büro-Computer, der aber auch gleichzeitig die einzige Zock-Maschine im Haus ist.
Dementsprechend hat kaum eine High-End-Komponente je das Innere des Gehäuses gesehen, was sich aber meiner Meinung nach gerne einmal ändern könnte, insbesondere, da mittlerweile die eine oder andere Komponente durch ihre schiere Lautstärke den Bürobetrieb zu stören droht.
Die ursprüngliche Maschine wurde übrigens im Jahre 2008 konfiguriert und davon sind immernoch einige Komponenten vorhanden...

*2.: Bisherige Komponenten:*

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary
CPU: Intel i5 4460
CPU-Kühler: Intel-Serienkühler
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB
Grafikkarte: XFX R7850 Core Edition 1GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500W
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3 TB
DVD-Brenner: LG
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 206BW (max. 1680 x 1050)
Tastatur: Cherry G-222
Maus: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

Der alte Zockapparat ist hier zu bestaunen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.: Wunschkomponenten*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*4.: Begründung*
Die Entscheidung zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte ist einfach, da das MB erst vor kurzem erneuert wurde mitsamt Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher.
Außerdem ist die alte Graka laut. _Wirklich_ laut... *BRÜLLEND LAUT!*
Und wenn schon zocken, dann richtig, also braucht man hier die kräftigste Karte, die sinnvoll kombinierbar ist.
A propos kombinierbar: Eine GTX 1080 und einen Full-HD-Monitor als Gespann könnte schon fast als Verschwendung von Potential angesehen werden, daher soll es ein 4K-Monitor sein, der von einer GTX 1070 befeuert wird.
Das ist nicht nur beim Spielen wunderbar, sondern soll auch die Büroarbeiten wesentlich übersichtlicher machen. Wer gerne "Einzeiler" programmiert, kann das bestimmt nachvollziehen...
Erfahrungsgemäß freuen sich auch die älteren Herrschaften über eine größere Bildfläche, was ich ja in meinem Fall berücksichtigen muss.
Auch für meine ersten Schritte in CUDA, die ich demnächst einmal wagen möchte, wäre diese Kombination ein Dreamteam (momentan arbeite ich an einem Parser, der ableiten und integrieren soll, und außerdem an einem brute-force-Löser für eine etwas allgemeinere Form des Rubik-Cube mit Kantengröße n x n, beides bisher nur auf einer CPU).
Da das alte Netzteil (anno 2008) zwar noch tadellos funktioniert, aber einerseits mit seinen 500 Watt grenzwertig werden könnte und außerdem schon über die vielen Jahre kräftig Staub geschluckt haben muss, wird nun ein neues NT fällig. Und mit den 750 W aus bequiet's Power Zone hat man sicherlich genug Reserven. Das ist vielleicht mehr als notwendig, aber ich fahre eben gerne niedrigtourig und manche Features wie "Cool *Off" hören sich einfach zu cool an, um sie links liegen zu lassen.
Warum nicht stattdessen den CPU-Kühler upgraden angesichts des bisher verbauen Standardkühlers? Weil letzterer vorert seinen Zweck erfüllt, was die Temperaturen angeht, bei weitem nicht die lauteste verbaute Komponente ist, und außerdem ein Ausfall des Netzteils fataler wäre (ja, ich habe noch einen weiteren genialen Standard-Kühler auf Lager  ).
Damit die neuen Komponenten weniger Staub erdulden müssen, möchte ich gerne mein altes Gehäuse (das übrigens super stabil war) in Ruhestand schicken, weil es sehr "offenporig" gestaltet ist (siehe Bild) und stattdessen ein neues Gehäuse verwenden, das weniger Staub rein- und Lärm rauslässt.
Was schließlich die Eingabegeräte angeht, bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll: Meine Cherry-Tastatur verrichtet ihre Dienste immernoch gut, die Maus könnte allerdings etwas mehr Gamer-like sein, daher wähle ich das kleinste Peripherie-Set.

PS: Falls ich gewinnen sollte, baue ich die Komponenten gerne selbst ein. Dann mache ich das Kabelmanagement natürlich richtig ordentlich im Gegensatz zum Bild oben 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und viel Glück.

Viele Grüße,

Futhark


----------



## ShaunDasSchaf (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2016" Aktion bewerben.



Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelle Komponenten:
FX8320 auf Asrock 970 Extreme 4, gekühlt durch Thermalright Silver Arrow
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-2133
Grafikkarte: HD 7970
Datenträger: 120 GB SSD + 500 GB Festplatte
Lüfter: Originallüfter von Gehäuse und CPU Kühler + 1x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm
Peripherie: Kein Headset, Sharkoon Fireglider Maus, Einsteiger Logitech Tastatur und Xbox One Controller 
Netzteil: Altes 750W Modell von Seasonic
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4
Monitor: 24 Zoll (1920 x 1080)



Ich würde mich freuen wenn meine Bewerbung Berücksichtigung finden würde. Das gäbe einen ordentlichen Schub für den alten Rechner.

Herzliche Grüsse
ShaunDasSchaf


----------



## LongJohn23 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo erstmal. Ich finde wieder, dass das eine super Aktion von euch ist und natürlich hoffe ich, dass ich gewinne. 

Mein aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: GTX 960 4GB
Prozessor: Intel i5 6600k
Mainboard: MSI Z170-A PRO
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Netzteil: noname 750 Watt
Festplatten: 1TB, 2TB Seagate
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Wunschsystem: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Umbau würde ich selbst machen.


----------



## Tommygun (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

und vielen Dank für die nächste tolle Aktion!

Ich beschränke mich meistens auf das Lesen von der Print, Seite und hier im Forum, aber jetzt würde ich doch mein Glück probieren. Da Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist, möchte ich mich vorab für eventuelle Schreibfehler  entschuldigen.

Nun zur eigentlichen Bewerbung.

Momentan habe ich folgende Komponenten in meinem PC verbaut.



MB  -  Asus P6T Deluxe 
CPU  -  Intel Core i7 920 
RAM  -  8 Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 
GraKa  -  Powercolor Radeon R9 290X 
HDDs  -  Samsung 830 120Gb, Seagate BarraCuda 1Tb 
PSU  -  Corsair HX 850 W 
Case  -  Cooler Master Cosmos S 
Monitor  -  iiyama ProLite E2473HDS (damals Preis-Leistungstipp in der PCGH) 
Peripherie  -  Logitech G110, Logitech MX518, Logitech G27, Roccat Kave 5.1 
 
Das Ganze wird nach freundlicher Unterstützung hier im Forum mit einer Wasserkühlung gekühlt.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:



Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (*3 × 120* oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zur Begründung:

Die Basis für den aktuellen PC hab ich in 2009 geschaffen und seitdem leistungstechnisch nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht. Gestartet habe ich mit der Radeon 4870x2, die vor 2-3 Jahre durch die 290X ersetzt wurde. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich geschenkt bekommen und das SSD ist auch schon ein Paar Jahre her. Eigentlich wollte ich mit jeder neuen Generation CPUs upgraden, nur es ist immer irgendwas dazwischengekommen und der Oldie (i7 920) hat sich so viele Jahre wacker gehalten. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen des stattlichen Overclocks auf 3,88 Ghz.

Eigentlich war der Upgrade für Oktober geplant, da es irgendwann im Frühling  hiess, Zen würde im Oktober erscheinen. Jetzt kommt Zen doch nicht, und so wie es ausschaut, wird es wieder ein Intel werden (müssen). 




Mittlerweile kann mich auch der OC vom CPU vor niedrigeren FPS und Stocker nicht retten. Besonders schlimm ist es bei Project Cars aber auch Deus Ex MD oder sogar Total War Warhammer könnten von einer schnelleren CPU profitieren. Da meiner Meinung nach die GraKa (auch stattlich übertaktet) noch Potential hat, bis Vega durchzuhalten, erscheint mir eher ein Plattformupgrade als sinnvoll. Die Kosten fürs MB sparen zu können, kommt da natürlich sehr gelegen. Zumal ich in letzter Zeit nicht so viel zusammensparen konnte, dass ich mir sofort CPU,RAM und (gutes) MB kaufen kann. 
Bei der Wahl zwischem Lüfter und Gehäuse, fällt die Entscheidung ganz klar auf die Lüfter. Einerseits habe ich schon ein sehr grosses und gutes Gehäuse, andererseits soll das ganze PC bald in einem Deskcase wandern (Foto vom aktuellen Stand hänge ich bei). Das ist auch der Grund , warum die Kabel noch nicht komplett gesleevt sind. Für die eine Seite habe ich schon die 3 eLoops an meinem Radiator, die andere Seite könnte aber noch 3 gute Lüfter gebrauchen. Das Projekt ist aber eingefroren, da ich als Boden Plexiglas benutzen werde , und um es richtig schneiden und bohren zu können,  brauche ich das eigentliche Mainboard. 
Bei der Peripherie bin ich bis jetzt immer Logitech treu geblieben, nur die Kopfhörer von Roccat habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Die überzeugen aber bis jetzt, daher bin ich nicht abgeneigt umzusteigen. Zumal ich immer wieder Probleme mit der Software von Logitech für die Tastatur habe und die Maus nach so vielen Jahren schon richtig gelitten hat(Foto). 
Mit dem Netzteil ist es so, dass mein HX eigentlich top ist, sich aber langsam gegen Ende seiner Garantiezeit bewegt. Daher würde er, in dem aus den alten Komponenten entstehenden zweit PC, wandern. Ein neues und effizientes Netzteil ist immer besser, auch wenn die zur Wahl stehenden eigentlich in der Zukunft mit immer sparsamer werdenden Komponenten Overkill wären. 
Bei dem Monitor war eigentlich das grösste Dilemma. Ich bin von den Leuten , die kein Problem mit TN Monitoren haben, deswegen ist auch der Aktuelle so einer. Eigentlich wäre meine Graka zu schwach für 4K, aber um realistisch zu bleiben ist sie es auch für 1440p. Die hohen Hz Zahlen brauche ich nicht, da ich ein 40-45 FPS Spieler bin. Wiederum sollte Vega aber 4K tauglich sein, und so ist meine Wahl doch auf dem grossen Monitor gefallen. Ein Monitor tauscht man auch nicht jedes Jahr und auf kurz oder lang geht an 4K kein Weg vorbei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ich gewählt werden sollte, würde ich die Komponenten selber einbauen. Selbstverständlich mit vielen Bilder von der Aktion.

 Und ab jetzt heisst es nur "Daumen drücken". 

Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche ich natürlich viel Glück.


Schöne Grüße
Tommygun


----------



## Airwave08 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hoffentlich gewinne ich hier mal was, die Grafikkarte kommt langsam an ihre Grenzen und ein paar mehr Lüfter sind auch nie verkehrt. 

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel i5 4670K @4.0GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
Arbeitsspeicher: 2X 8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer DDR3-1600
Festplatte(n): SSD-Transcend TS256G + WD Blue 3TB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super Jetstream
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 - 600W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800
Betriebssystem: Windows 10


Wunsch System:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## equi (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!
Als treuer Käufer eurer Zeitschrift blieb mir diese tolle Aktion natürlich nicht unbekannt! -> Sehr feiner Zug von euch 

Mein aktuelles System besteht so wie es ist seit ca. Sommer 2014. Dort habe ich von einem i7-860 auf einen 4770k aufgerüstet und die betagte GTX670 ist einer GTX970 gewichen (leider vor Bekanntgabe des Speicherproblems).
Die 8GB G.Skill Sniper und das Cougar 550W Netzteil habe direkt vom alten System übernommen. Wie man sieht bin ich ein kleiner "Datenmessi" der seine Daten seit Anfang an sammelt und einfach nicht zum aussortieren kommt. Dadurch muss das Netzteil noch ein paar HDD's versorgen 

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

BeQuiet SilentBase 800 Orange
Asus Z97-PRO
Intel Core i7-4770k
Antec Standalone CPU-Wasserkühler
MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G (3,5+0,5)
2x4 GB G.Skill Sniper 1866
Diverse Daten-HDD's
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Crucial M.2 (SATA) 128GB SSD
Cougar S550W





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit einiger Zeit beschäftigte ich mich immer mehr mit "SimRacing" (iRacing, Project Cars etc.) und betreibe den PC an einem 4k Fernseher (Monitor leider nur 24" Full-HD). Leider knickt die GTX970 bei der hohen Auflösung derartig ein, dass die ganze Sache nur noch bedingt Spaß bereitet, weswegen ich mich in der Auswahl auch eher auf Grafik konzentriert habe und die GTX1070 + den Iiyama GB2888UHSU-B1 wählte (Endlich mal wieder am Schreibtisch "fahren") . Mein Netzteil pfeifft derweil bei der Flut an Festplatten etc. beim zocken schon fast die "Symphonie der Vernichtung" und würde daher durch das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt ersetzt werden.

Mein erster eigener PC (damals ein aktuelles Teil!) war ein 386er mit TurboBoost (yeah!). Seitdem baue ich meine PC's stets selbst auf- und zusammen und würde die Teile selbst mit guter Dokumentation austauschen und berichten 

Hier meine gewählte Config:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass diese Auswahl in Verbindung mit meiner jetzigen Hardware einen sehr guten "Kompromiss" darstellt. Der i7-4770k sollte das doch noch schaffen 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!

equi (Christoph)


----------



## incredibleh (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion 

Mein System ist inzwischen schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, insbesondere die Grafikkarte benötigt inzwischen dringend ein Update. Derzeit sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Zalman 9700 LED
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
RAM: 4x 4GB Mushkin DDR3
Grafik: ASUS GTX 560 DirectCu II
NT: Coba Nitrox 600W
Speicher: 250GB Crucial MX200, 640 GB WD Blue, 2TB Seagate Desktop
Gehäuse: NZXT Tempest 410
Monitor: Benq GL2450 und LG Flatron L225WS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Grafikkarte dringend erneuert werden muss und meine CPU bisher noch ausreicht, sind meine Wunschkomponenten sind daher die folgenden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dadurch sollten neue Spiele wieder laufen und ich auch in den Genuss von 144Hz kommen, außerdem kann dann der ebenfalls angestaubte LG-Monitor in Rente geschickt werden. An das CPU-Update mach ich mich frühstens, wenn ZEN verfügbar ist.

Den Umbau würde ich selbst übernehmen


----------



## Ic3m4n21 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken meinen PC zu verbessern und nun habe ich die Gelegenheit dazu! DANKE!


Mein gewählte Konfiguration:

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe einen alten Gaming-PC im Haus stehen in dem  folgende Komponenten verbaut sind:

i5 2500k,
radeon hd 8960,
 sabertooth g87.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, will ich die Teile selber auspacken und verbauen.


----------



## attilarw (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da möchte ich auch teilnehmen 

Diese Komponenten habe ich in eurem Konfigurator ausgewählt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC sieht wie folgt aus:

- GTX 770 2GB (Die wollte ich eigentlich gegen eine 1070 ersetzen da ich auf einem QHD Monitor spiele und in vielen aktuellen Spielen die Einstellungen drastisch senken muss oder auch die Auflösung noch dazu)
- i5-2400 3,1GHZ(Möchte ich auch austauschen, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig gegen was)
- 8GB RAM
- Asrock B75 Pro 3M 
-Fractal Design Define R4
-Eine 256GB SSD und eine 1TB HDD sind verbaut
-ein bequiet 430W Netzteil.

Hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ziehen die Kabel nicht an der GPU, die hat sich mit der Zeit von alleine so hinverzogen und sieht nicht mehr so toll aus... ;( 


Mit diesem Gewinn könnte ich meinen schon länger ersehnten PC Upgrade nun deutlich günstiger in Angriff nehmen(MoBo, CPU und Netzteil)


----------



## Alex4080 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

hiermit möchte ich mich auch bewerben.

Mein aktueles System:

CPU: I7 4790K (4,9Ghz geköpft)  
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Poseidon Platinum 3GB GDDR5 ( Reicht nicht fur 4K aus )
Festplaten : SSD EVO 500GB / HGST 4TB
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger
Netzteil: Be-quiet Dark Power PRO P8 750W
RAM: SNIPER DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 (32GB) - (2600 Mhz)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Kühlug: Wasserkühlung CPU&GPU
Lufter: be quiet Silent Wings 2 Pwm 6x

Bin mit  meinen Pc soweit zufrieden, nur meine Grafikkarte reicht mir vorne und hinten nicht mehr aus. Umsomehr freut mich Ihr Gewinspiel, bei dem ich meine Traumgrafikkarte gewinnen kann.

Die Lüfter bitte in 120 mm und die Komponenten baue ich selbst ein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Alexander


  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tossek (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC

Case: Chieftec Mesh CH-01B-B-SL 
Prozessor Intel Core i7-860 
Kühler Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 
Mainboard  Asus P7P55D 
Arbeitsspeicher  4x4 GB DDR3 1333 /1600
Festplatte(n)  Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, WD Blue 1 TB 2,5"
Grafikkarte Gainward GTX 1060 6 GB 
Sound Creative SB Audigy FX 
Netzteil ARLT 450 W  
Laufwerk LG GH22NS50
Adapter USB3.0 Adapterkarte / Cardreader-Front
Peripherie Cherry G230, Logitech G400, Sharkoon Shark Zone H40
Monitor BenQ GL2450H, Samsung Syncmaster 206BW

Momentan schreibe ich meine Diss und habe deshalb letztes Jahr mir den BenQ gekauft um besser Officearbeiten erledigen zu können. Leider ist der alte Syncmaster mit Wackelkontakt am DVI-Eingang gesegnet worden, was ziemlich nervt, wenn es mal wieder flakert. Die Tastatur habe ich mir speziell zum Tippen besorgt, sonst hatte ich noch nie eine dieser modernen, beleuchteten. In der (nicht unbegründeten) Hoffnung, dass Weihnachten das Promovieren vorbei ist, habe ich dann wieder Zeit zum Zocken und würde mich über eine "echte" Spielertastatur freuen. Das Netzteil war ein spontaner Ersatz, weil das alte NT kaputt ging und ich kaum Geld hatte als Student vor 6 Jahren. Die CPU hatte ich Anfang des Jahres von einem i5-680 geupdatet auf i7-860. Ansonsten nervt der Kabelsalat ziemlich in dem Gehäuse. Den Gehäuselüfter habe ich abgeklemmt, weil er mir zu laut wurde. Am meisten vermisse ich bei meinem Mainboard natives USB3 und SATA3. Da ich für die Diss auch ständig Daten kopieren musste, habe ich irgendwann die USB3 Karte eingebaut. Die GTX 1060 kam dieses Jahr hinzu für Doom und Frustabbau. 


Wunschvorstellung:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

Das Mainboard ist edelst und mein Hauptaugenmerk für ein Upgrade. Auch ordentliche Eingabegeräte wären mal schön. Das NT fiel in mein Interesse, weil es leiser und effizienter als die anderen ist und ich eigentlich keine großen SLI/Xfire Ambitionen für die Zukunft habe, was bei der GTX 1060 auch nicht geht. Das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt, weil ich es am schönsten fand - so einfach ^_^ . Eine Vernunftentscheidung wäre  der Iiyama mit 19" gewesen, aber man sollte doch mal etwas Unvernuft  an den Tag legen, wenn man es bei allen anderen Bauteilen schon gemacht hat. 

CPU und RAM würde ich dazukaufen. Kein Problem. Und diesmal etwas "ordentliches" ala i7-6700K. Irgendwo habe ich auch noch Gehäuselüfter von bequiet rumfliegen, die  mir vor kurzem von einem Kollegen beim "Auflösen" seines PCs geschenkt wurden. Außerdem würde ich den Computer selbst zusammenbauen. Vielleicht bin ich nicht so der Profi, aber es macht mir Spaß. 
Die Reste meines jetzigen PCs würde ich kostenfrei verschenken an eine bedürftige Person meiner Wahl, die nicht in meiner Familie ist. Gutes muss man weitergeben ...


----------



## Thamin (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team! Erst einmal ein herzliches Danke für diese Aktion!
Dann möchte ich mich natürlich auch bewerben und stelle kurz mein aktuelles System vor:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard: Asus
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston DDR3
Grafik: ASUS GTX 970
NT: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W
SSD: Samsung 256GB; HDD WD 2x 500GB
Gehäuse: Cooltek X5 (glaube ich!)
Monitor: Asus VG278HE


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

So jetzt noch ein Bildchen, dann heisst es Daumen drücken! 
Die von mir gewählte Hardware würde ich gerne selbst verbauen, da ich meinen PC nur sehr ungern versenden würde!


----------



## Fr3dw4rd (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, ich finde es echt cool von euch, dass ihr diese Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder startet 
Ich nehme dieses Jahr teil, da meine Peripherie und mein Monitor allmälich in die Jahre kommen und teilweise versagen und mir einfach die Kohle fehlt (Monitor und Peripherie bekam ich gebraucht von einem Freund). 
Die Maus macht immerzu selbstständig Doppelklicks, was gerade bei Installationen oder im Browser sehr lästig sein kann wenn man ständig Seiten überspringt oder beim Bilder und Musiktiteln markieren im Explorer alles dupliziert wird  Des weiteren geht mir in Shootern ständig die Munition aus 
Meine Roccat Kave haben kurz nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit leider aufgrund einer Materialschwäche den Geist aufgegeben, was das spielen mit Freunden sehr erschwert.
Mein Monitor hat schon einige Pixelfehler und die Auflösung ist nicht gerade der Burner.
Und da ihr dieses Jahr so tolle Pakete von Roccat und ziemlich schicke Bildschirme von iiyama dabei habt kommt mir das wie gerufen!

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 mit den Standard Lüftern
Prozessor und Kühlung: Intel Core i7 4790K gekühlt von einem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB Kit mit 1600 MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z97
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
Netzteil: Corsair RM 850
Festplatten: Crucial M550 256GB und WD Black 1TB
W-LAN: Asus PCE-AC68
Au?erdem ist noch ein DVD Laufwerk von LG verbaut.
Mein Monitor ist ein Acer P223w (22" 1680x1050)
Meine Maus eine Logitech G500 und die Tastatur eine Logitech G15
Ein funktionstüchtiges Headset besitze ich zur Zeit nicht.


Nun zu meiner Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Beim Monitor und dem Bundle von Roccat bin ich aufs volle Gegangen, da ich dringend neue Peripherie und einen guten Monitor brauche.
Die GTX 1070 hat mit ihren 8GB VRAM und der höheren Performance bei der Auflösung des iiyama wahrscheinlich einen deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber meiner GTX 980.
Das Lüfter Set habe ich ausgewählt, da ich bei meiner Hardware von Anfang an auf Geräuscharmes Gaming gesetzt habe und ich das ganze in Zukunft
noch durch ein paar leisere 140mm Lüfter von be quiet! oder NB verbessern möchte.
Da ich bereits einen Dark Rock Pro 3 verbaut habe, habe ich keine Verwendung für den Kühler aber ich konnte ihn leider nicht weg lassen.
Deshalb würde ich wenn möglich diesen gerne an jemanden abgeben, der dringend eine bessere Kühlung braucht!
Zu guter letzt möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich den PC selbst aufrüsten würde. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Auflösung und bin gespannt was die anderen sich für ihr Upgrade ausgedacht haben.
Viel Erfolg beim pimpen! 
Freddy


----------



## Dr_NO (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo pcgh-Team,

meine Qual der Wahl hatte ich eigentlich schon Ende letzten Jahres getroffen. Damals wurde ein Großteil meines 7 Jahre alten Rechners durch neue Komponenten ausgetauscht. So wurde aus Phenom 2 ein Core i-7 6700 (non-k) nebst Motherboard und DDR4-Ram. Fractal-Design Define R5-Gehäuse dazu und fertig ist der leise Rechner.
Nur mit der Grafikkarte wollte ich auf die „neue Generation“ – GTX / RX – warten. Die ist mittlerweile gut da, nur hat sich das lange angesparte Budget in der Zwischenzeit in Luft aufgelöst. 
Statt neuer Grafikkarte gab’s ne neue Waschmaschine. Und die zeigt ein bestenfalls verwaschenes Bild und hdmi hat sie auch nicht.

Also muss ganz klar ne neue Grafikkarte nebst passendem Monitor als Ersatz für meine Radeon 5850 her.
Als ich dann bei euch von der GTX 1080 gelesen habe hatte ich schon das Glitzern in den Augen - bis mir dann euer Test in 08/2016 einfiel. 
Danach war klar: die 1080 ist zu laut für meinen PC. Mit ca. 1,4 Sone passt die 1070 perfekt zu meinen Ansprüchen und immens viel schneller als mein 7 Jahre altes Schätzchen ist sie auch noch.

Dazu dann gleich den passenden UHD-Monitor. Wenn das Ding ebenfalls wieder 7 Jahre hält habe ich erstmal ausgesorgt.

Der Rest ist schwieriger: Am liebsten das dicke Roccat-Paket. Aber dann sind keine Punkte mehr für die restlichen Teile über (dann meckert euer Konfigurator).
Stattdessen ein Kompromiss: Netzteil mit genug Reserve für die dickere Grafikkarte + 140mm-Lüfter (leiser als die Dinger geht ja wohl kaum).

Damit ergibt sich als Wunsch-Kombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)

Als Upgrade für:
Intel Core i7-6700 + Alpenföhn Brocken 2 auf einem Asrock Fatality Z170 Gaming K4
2x8 GB DDR 4
AMD Radeon HD 5850
SSD mit 500 GB + HHD 3 TB
Netzteil BeQuiet StraightPower E8-CM-480W
Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R5 mit 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern
24“ Full-HD LG Flatron W2442PA
Logitech Performance MX + K 800 Tastatur (beide Funk damit für schnelle Spiele zu lahm)
Headset mit Kabelbruch (mal geht's, mal nicht);  No-Name Mousepad

Macht weiter so mit euren Tests und rettet mich vor verwaschenen Texturen!


----------



## DonCaron (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

vor ein paar Monaten ist meine gesamte Hardwar durch einen Blitzschag kaput gegangen, wirklich alles, der Blitz kam über die telefonleitung, zerstörte den router und den daranhängenden Rechner. mußte also ganz schnell was neues her.
das also habbich:
Operating System
	Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
	Intel Core i5 4460 @ 3.20GHz	51 °C
	Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
	8,00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 799MHz (10-10-10-30)
Motherboard
	MSI H97 PC Mate(MS-7850) (SOCKET 0)	36 °C
Graphics
	Philips 236V4 (1920x1080@60Hz)
	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 (MSI)	45 °C
Storage
	931GB Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-00KUWA0 (SATA)	33 °C
	298GB Western Digital WDC WD3200AAJS-07RYA0 (SATA)	31 °C
Optical Drives
	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C

so kommen wir nun zum interessanten Tei 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Ich hoffe ich habe alles richtiig gemacht

ist doch klar das ich alles selber zusammenbaue! Ist bisher bei fast alles geschehen, außer als einmal meiner direkt vor Weihnachten seinen Geist aufgab


----------



## Joschka20 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[size=+1]*Hallo PCGH-Team,*[/size]

Ich würde mein System sehr gerne aufrüsten bzw. verbessern, da ich in einer Woche mein Studium beginne, muss leider gespart werden. Am meisten stört mich mein Monitor, Grafikkarte und Eingabegeräte, welche einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und mich schon seit längerer Zeit nerven. Vor einem Jahr ist ein Freund von mir über meine Pc Kabel gestolpert und hat meinen Monitor samt Tastatur und Maus mitgerissen, seitdem hat dieser zwei große Kratzer im Display (siehe Bilder unten) und läuft nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß. Tastatur und Maus haben den Sturz einigermaßen überlebt. Meine Gtx 760, welche mir Jahre lang gute Dienste geleistet hat, ist einfach zu langsam für die neuesten Spiele. Wegen der kaputten Peripherie und zu langsamen Hardware macht das spielen einfach kaum noch  Spaß, obwohl ich so gerne wieder gescheit spielen möchte. Unten habe ich alle meine Begründungen für das Aufrüstpaket nochmal genauer aufgezeigt.

Vielen Dank PCGH-Team, dass Ihr uns Fans dass alles ermöglicht und vielleicht bin ja auch ich bei den glücklichen Gewinnern in diesem Jahr dabei. Egal wer es wird ich vergönne es jedem und wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Pimpen.  


PS:Die Komponenten würde ich dann selber in meinem System verbauen und euch Fotos von allem schicken. Natürlich in bester Qualität  

Dann noch mein Alter wegen den Teilnahmebedingungen: Ich wurde am 03.10.16 20 Jahre jung. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[size=+2]*Gründe für die Aufrüstkomponenten:*[/size]

[size=+1]*iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1*[/size]
Bei meinem alten *Samsung SyncMaster P2270* treten leider Pixelfehler auf, zudem hat er 2 riesige Kratzer im Display. Da ich Hobbymäßig auch mal gerne Bilder bearbeite, ist mein Monitor mit einer Bilddiagonale von 21.5 Zoll einfach zu klein. Seit einem halben Jahr lässt sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Full HD Auflösung nicht mehr richtig einstellen und der Monitor stellt nur noch 1842 x 1026 dar, dass nervt gewaltig. Der iiyama Monitor mit einer 4K Auflösung wäre optimal zum arbeiten und noch genialer zum zocken. 

[size=+1]*MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G*[/size]
Leider ist meine *Gtx 760* einfach zu langsam für aktuelle Top Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder GTA 5, die geringe Grafikleistung und die mageren 2GB Grafikspeicher machen es fast unmöglich grafisch ansprechend und gleichzeitig flüssig zu spielen. Die Gtx 1070 ist da einfach um Welten schneller, damit könnte man dann auch in höheren Auflösungen spielen. 

[size=+1]*ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga*[/size]
Meine Tastatur muss jetzt in die verdiente Rente geschickt werden. Wegen dem Sturz ist der ausklappbare Standfuß abgebrochen, den  musste ich mit Heißkleber wieder ankleben. Leider quietschen die Tasten auch schon recht stark. Zudem habe ich auch noch ein billig Headset, dass aber leider unangenehm rauscht, so dass ich kaum einen im Chat verstehe. Da eines meiner Hauptspiele League of Legends ist, wäre die Roccat Nyth mit den seitlich angebrachten modularen Tasten absolut genial um schnell Fähigkeiten einzusetzen. Generell könnte ich mit dem Highend ROCCAT Peripherie Paket endlich wieder ordentlich spielen.

[size=+1]*be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM*[/size]
Momentan überlege ich wieder auf mein altes Gehäuse mit installierten Led´s umzusteigen, da dieses mehr Platz für Hardware zu Verfügung stellt. Weil dort nur die billigen Standardfans verbaut sind, würden die SIlent WIngs 3 PWM Lüfter (in 120mm) für optimale Kühlung bei leisem Betrieb sorgen. Wenn ich mein Corsair Carbide Air 240 doch weiterverwende, wären neue Lüfter trotzdem notwendig, da meine aktuellen Lüfter (auch von be quiet!) noch aus der ersten Generation stammen. 

[size=+1]*be quiet! Pure Rock Slim*[/size]
könnte ein optimaler Ersatz für meinen _Phanteks Kühler_ sein, der zwar farblich sehr gut zum Gehäuse passt, aber nicht der leiseste ist. 

[size=+1]*So please PCGH pimp my Pc!!![/size]*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[size=+2]Meine Wunschkonfiguration:[/size]

[size=+1]*Grafikkarte:*  MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*  be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*  be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 mm)(3 Punkte)
*Bundles:*  ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
*Monitor:*  iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

*Gesamt:*  67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)[/size]


[size=+2]*Bilder von meinem System:*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[size=+2]Mein aktuelles System:[/size]

[size=+1]

*Prozessor:*

 i5 4460 
/
 Phanteks Ph-TC12LS Kühler
*Grafikkarte:*

 Gigabyte Gtx 760 2 GB  
*Arbeitsspeicher:*

  2 x 4Gb Corsair Xms3 DDR3 1600mhz
*Mainboard:*

 Asus B85M-Gamer
*Netzteil:*

 be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
*Festplatten:*

 Crucial 250GB SSD Spiele/ OCZ 60GB SSD System
*Gehäuse:*

 Corsair Carbide Air 240
*Monitor:*

 Samsung SyncMaster P2270  |

[/size]

*Abschließend danke ich nochmal dem PCGH-Team & allen Sponsoren für diese tolle Aktion und wünsche  den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Pimpen. *      .


----------



## AnimeProGamer (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen vielen lieben Dank, dass ihr uns auch dieses Jahr wieder die Pimp my PC ermöglicht.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mich noch irgendwie nicht getraut zu schreiben bzw. meinen für mich langsam genervten Barebone zu präsentieren. Doch vielleicht hat man ja Mal Glück .

Meine Freundin hat mir erst Mitte dieses Jahres euer Print-Abo zum Geburtstag geschenkt, da ich mich sehr für PC-Technik interessiere und mir aktuelle überlege irgendwie einen neuen PC für mich zusammenzustellen 

Aktuell studiere ich Bachelor of Science: Wirtschaftsinformatik und muss leider sehr genau schauen wohin das Geld fließt. Das größte Problem was ich aktuell habe, ist das mir einfach das Geld für einen neuen Rechner fehlt. Ich habe erst vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse von Bitfenix für ein MicroATX Board günstig kaufen können. Jedoch fehlt mir aktuell noch so gut wie jede andere Hardware wie CPU, Motherboard, etc.

Wenn man meinen aktuellen Arbeitsrechner anschaut, ist dieser nicht fürs Zocken geeignet. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Shuttle XH81-Barebone mitsamt 1x 8 GB DDR3-SO-DIMM und einen Intel i3 4370 mit einer Intel HD Graphics 4600-Onboard-Grafikkarte. Als ich letztens damit Ori and the Blind Forest spielen wollte, konnte ich das mit dieser Grafikkarte nicht wirklich genießen. Der bisherige Barebone den ich verwende reicht vollkommen zum Surfen und Arbeiten aus, doch würde ich auch Mal gerne abends eine Runde zocken können.

Ich würde sehr gerne endlich das herumstehende BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX mit Leben befüllen. CPU, Motherboard und RAM wären für mich in einem erreichbaren Rahmen, jedoch gerade die Grafikkarte macht mir besonders Kopfschmerzen. Ein ATX-Gehäuse würde mir persönlich auch besser gefallen, gerade wegen Silent-Betrieb. Es wäre ein Herzenzwunsch von mir das aktuelle Tomb Raider, The Division oder auch das neue Battlefield 1 zocken zu können. Aktuell interessiert mich weder 4K noch VR, jedoch flüssiges Full HD mit konstanten 30 FPS wären schon ein Traum…

Aber egal wie, mein Text ist fertig und meine Bewerbung für *Pimp my PC 2016: Aufrüstrechner *liegt euch nun vor.
Weiter unteren habe ich Fotos von meinem Barebone und dem leeren Gehäuse angehängt. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach Melden per PM oder per E-Mail.

Ich wünsche einen angenehmen Tag und vielleicht hört man sich ja Mal !*

 Bisheriger PC / Barebone: 
*Shuttle XH81-Barebone
Corsair 8 GB DDR3-SO-DIMM
Intel i3 4370
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
Acer 27“ Full-HD-Monitor
Logitech-Lautsprecher
Microsoft Wireless Tastatur- und Maus-Set
Windows 10 Home / Linux (Debian)*

Rumstehende Hardware: 
*Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX
Festplatte: Western Digital 1TB Blue 3,5“*

 PC Games Hardware-Zusammenstellung: 
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ideadly7 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team das ist wirklich ein extem tolle Aktion. Da bewerbe ich mich natürlich auch gleich mit! 

Ich habe vor meinen momentanen Rechner, der am Fernseher hängt als Spielerechner upzugraden, da die PS4 mit ihren in der Regel maximal 30 fps echt zu einer Zumutung geworden ist und mein Laptop mit seiner AMD 5650HD Mobility auch nicht mehr wirklich zum Spielen von Shootern geeignet ist.. Ich hatte meinen Rechner mal mit eine GTX 970 bestückt, die musste ich allerdings leider verkaufen.. :/
Der Rechner verwendet den mini-ITX Standard. Das Ziel wäre es mit dem Upgrade einen High-End-Rechner zu bauen, der extreme Leistung bietet und dabei noch kompakt, möglichst leise und schick ist. Damit könnte ich dann je nach Spiel mit Controller oder der Roccat Sova am TV oder nach einfachen Transport ins Büro am Schreibtisch mit Tastatur und Maus spielen.

Mein momentan verwendetes System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Gehäuse: fractal Node 304, volle Lüfterausstattung
CPU: Intel i5 4690
Mainboard: ASRock H81M-DG4
RAM: Corsair 8 GB DDR3 1600
Netzteil: be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition 
GPU: im Moment leider keine  Hier war eine GTX 970 mini verbaut, die ich leider verkaufen musste
Festplatte: Intenso 4TB und Samsung EVO 250GB
Monitor/TV: Sony KDL65-855C, für League of Legends verwende ich meinen Laptop an einem BENQ 24Zoll 60Hz Monitor
Maus/Tastatur: Roccat Sova + LG G5

Ich wünsche mir über alles ein Upgrade meines Rechners um auch wieder graphisch anspruchsvolle Spiele genießen zu können 

Als Upgrade-Kit habe ich mir folgendes zusammengestellt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinne müssten die Festplatten woanders im Gehäuse landen, um den neuen CPU-Kühler unterzubringen. Die CPU würde ich auf lange Sicht wohl noch auf einen i7-4790K aufgestocken.
Mit dem Lüfterkit kann ich sicherlich die Gehäuselüftung, die bei der Größe wirklich kritisch ist sicherlich noch weiter verbessern (mit einer GTX970 hatte ich keine Probleme, die ja eine ähnliche Leistungsaufnahme hat). Und die Lautstärke weiter reduzieren.
Da die Grafikkarte ziemlich lang ist könnte es Probleme mit dem momentan verwendeten Netzteil geben. Hier müsste ich eventuell selbst Kabel und Stecker konfektionieren, oder das Netzteil gegen ein kleineres austauschen.
Hier würde ich noch ein be quiet! System Power 8 600W ATX 2.4 bestellen. 
Dann passt aber auch die GTX 1080 da ohne Probleme rein.
Damit wäre das Gesamtsystem sehr stimmig, leistungsfähig und noch klein genug, um unauffällig unter dem TV zu stehen, oder auch zum Schreibtisch für andere Spiele transportiert zu werden, an dem dann zusätzlich zum BenQ noch der iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 und  ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga ihren Platz finden werden.
Den Bau/Umbau von PCs würde ich selbst übernehmen. Ich kenne mich hier bestens aus und habe einen riesen Spaß dabei  (Das ist mein liebstes Hobby) Selbstverständlich stelle ich bei Gewinn auch noch einen detaillierte Bericht mit Bildern des Umbaus mit eventuell auftretenden Komplikationen zusammen. Dies kann dann auch als Grundlage für andere dienen, die sich ein ähnliches Setup zulegen möchten. Des Weiteren werde ich auch die Lautstärke des Systems noch analysieren bei idle und Last (Ich habe dafür ein Schalldruckmessgerät).

Die Gelegenheit würde ich auch sehr gerne nutzen um im Inneren des Gehäuses mal sauber zu machen und auch eine anständige Kabelführung für ein noch ansprechenderes Innenleben zu schaffen. Die gemachten Bilder sind mir aus dienen Gründen schon etwas peinlich 

So das wars dann von meiner Seite. Ich hoffe soooooo seeeeehr auf einen Gewinn 
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
ideadly7


----------



## Linkin1406 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Community und PCGH-Team.

Dies hier ist meine Bewerbung für eure "PCGH Pimp my PC" Aktion.

Meinen Computer nutze ich in letzter Zeit mehr zur Weiterbildung als für meine Spielfreude. Ich befinde mich gerade in der Weiterbildung zum Techniker im Bereich Maschinenbau und mus nun viel am PC konstruieren mit SolidWorks. Dies ist eine Hardwarehungrige Software, welche auch Echtzeit 3D-Modelle wiedergibt. Dies benötigt natürlich viel VRAM, welcher auf meiner Gainward GTX 570 Phantom leider etwas knapp ausfällt und dadurch das erstellen von Baugruppen erschwert. Daher bezieht sich mein "Pimping" mehr auf die GPU und deren Peripherie (Monitor).

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790
MB: Asus Z97-Deluxe
RAM: Crucial 16 GB DDR3-1600
GPU: Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
PSU: Corsair AX850
C: Samsung Evo 840 128GB
D: OCZ-Agility3 128GB
E: WesternDigital Black 2TB


Kühlung und Gehäuse:

Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF 932
CPU: Corsair H100i V2 (Push-Pull Config 4x beQuiet SilentWings3 120mm high speed)
Gehäuselüfter: 2x beQuiet SilentWings3 120mm high speed
Gehäuselüfter: 2x CoolerMaster Standart Gehäuse Lüfter


Als Eingabegeräte werden genutzt:

Tatstatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD Optical


Als Ausgabegeräte werden genutzt:

1. Samsung SyncMaster BX2331 (23") 1920x1080
2. Samsung UE40D5003BW (40") 1920x1080


Meine "Pimping"-Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Freue mich auf eure Aktion und wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück. Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass ich vielleicht einer der Glücklichen sein werde, die sich über einen Gewinn freuen kann.


----------



## Fl0rian (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, coole Aktion 
Hier kommt auch gleich meine Bewerbung:

Mein aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G
Mainboard: MSI Z97 GAMING 5
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 2x Crucial 8GB DDR3 Ballistix Tactical 1866
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt CM
SSD: Samsung 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28
Monitor: ASUS VS248H


Da man natürlich nie genug Grafik-Rechenleistung haben kann gehört eine neue Grafikkarte zu meinem Aufrüstpaket, besonderen Wert habe ich aber auf den 4k Monitor gelegt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bu-Cho (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PCGH Team*

Die „volle Kontrolle“ ist etwas andres. Aber das Auswahlprogramm zwingt einen, sich über die eigene Konfiguration Gedanken zu machen – und das finde ich wirklich gut! 

Auch mein PC braucht eine Auffrischung. Ich versuche dabei möglichst ökologisch vorzugehen:

	Ich kaufe hochwertige Komponenten, die ich lange verwende. 
	Ich tausche nur Komponenten aus - nicht den ganzen Rechner (ausser wenn ein Plattformwechsel ansteht).

Der letzte Plattformwechsel wurde mir aufgenötigt, als das NT im Tower vom obersten Stock in den Keller gewandert ist und ATA auf SATA umgestellt wurde – ist also schon eine Weile her.

*Derzeit sieht meine Konfiguration so aus:*

*NT:*  	       Corsair HX 850 	  -                   voll i.o. (modular, hübsch, ...)
*Gehäuse: *	Cooler Master ATCS 840 -	voll i.o.  (Platz für Grobmotoriker - die mit den 10 Daumen )
*Monitor: 	*Dell U3011	                           -  voll i.o. (gross und mächtig - schicksalsträchtig / frei nach Ambros, Tauchen, Prokopetz)
*Blueray:*    Asus BW-16D1HT                  - voll i.o.    
*DVD:  *        LG GH22NS40                        -   voll i.o.

*RAM:  *	   Corsair Vengeance 4x4 GB -	i.o. 
*SSD: *       EVO 850 mit 250GB 	            -  i.o.
*HD:  *        Raid 0 mit 2x HD502HJ 	      - i.o. (NAS mit ein paar Terra im Netzwerk)
*Kühler:*   Akasa Freedom Tower	     -   i.o. (das Original war lauter und hässlicher)
*Sound: *   Onboard 	                                   -  i.o. (solange damit nur Creativ-Brüllwürfel versorgt werden )
*Maus: *    Logitech M-RAK89B                     -  i.o. (aber schon ordentlich speckig)
 aber auch - nun ist die Basis-Station meiner Maus ins Nirvana gegangen. Die Maus verliert immer wieder die Verbindung.  Werde sie wohl aufschrauben - vieleicht kann man sie noch retten. Vorher nochmal Treiber neu installieren - wer weiss. D.H.:
*Maus: * Logitech M-BZ96C (war noch in der Bastelkiste)

Nachtrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Staun und Wunder:
Logitech hat es geschaft einen IC mitten aus dem Print herausfaulen zu lassen.
Das ist ganz grosser Sport!

*Grafikkarte:* 	ASUS HD6970 Direct Cu II -	n.i.o. brüllt schon los, wenn ich Diablo starte ; braucht also mindestens neue Wärmeleitpaste (wird davon aber auch nicht schneller - nur leiser)
*Prozessor: * 	AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 	                 -     n.i.o. total veraltet. Verglichen mit modernen CPU´s heizt er mehr als er rechnet .
*Mainboard:*  	MSI 790FX-GD70 	                   -   n.i.o. hat einen Schuss – Raid 5 läuft nicht mehr, die USB-Ports sind ausgeleiert, ...
*Lüfter: 	*       je 3x 120mm & 230x200mm	-  n.i.o. klappern und röhren (sind halt auch schon  im Alter)
*Tastatur:*           Logitech Y-RB6                              -  n.i.o.  hat nur noch zwei erwähnenswerte Eigenschaften: kabellos und beim Drücken der Knöpfchen stanzt sie artig schwarze Buchstaben in den Monitor.

*OS: * 	               Windows 10 	                                    -   ohne Worte

*Headset: *          keines                                                   -  Tragisch, weil ich ohne Headset beim Gamen mit meinen Jungs immer abhänge.

*Meine Überlegungen:*

Aus markt-taktischen Gründen unterstütze ich bei der CPU AMD (mit Intel als Monopolist wird´s nicht besser) - ich warte auf Zen!
=>	Kein Mainboard sondern Graka – aber mit 8GB. 
Die 1070 23 Punkte oder die 1080 35 Punkte

Mein NT ist mit 850W i.o. ein neues brauche ich nicht. 
=>	Nun muss ich (leider) einen CPU-Kühler wählen – den billigsten natürlich weil ich mit „Zen“ den PC auf WaKü umstellen will. Auch ist es so, dass ich nicht weiss, ob der CPU-Lüfter auch Zen-tauglich ist. 1 Punkt
Den übrigen Lüfter (Akasa oder BeQuite) bekommt dann mein "Kleiner"

Mein Gehäuse ist Klasse – meine Lüfter nicht (mehr)
=> Silent Wings 3 / 120mm. 3 Punkte

Beim Bundel wird´s schwierig. Da ich immer Chaos auf dem Tisch habe, liebe ich kabelloses Zubehör. Kabellos ist aber hier nicht im Angebot.
-	Das Headset ist überall gleich – keine Entscheidungshilfe
-	Ein Mauspad will ich nicht – das kollidiert mit meinem Chaos. Bundle 2 scheidet aus.
-	Eine Maus schubse ich auch mal links => Bundle 1 10 Punkte
-	Die Tastatur ist aber bei Bundle 3 cooler (und nötiger)  19 Punkte

Derzeitiger Monitor 30“ 2560x1600 – das Monster genügt vollkommen. Zum Filme ansehen, Gamen oder auch CAD absolut prima - zum „normalen“ Arbeiten aber zu hoch – ich bin immer dabei die Fenster auf Augenhöhe zu ziehen. Das ist der Wehrmutstropfen beim Dell. Der 28-Zöller ist ca. 11cm niedriger und somit eine Alternative. Aus Platzgründen kann ich keinen der drei als Zweitmonitor verwenden. Eine Auflösung von min 2560 x irgendwas muss aber sein – daran habe ich mich gewöhnt.
=>	In die Vollen: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) - als Ersatz für den Dell (oder ich nagle noch ein Brett auf den Tisch und verwende Beide )

Daraus resultiert folgendes Setting:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)                                    - Weil mir für die 1080 die Punkte fehlen
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)                                              - Weil´s sein muss
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte)           - Weil ich meine Ruhe haben will
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte) - Ist der Tastatur geschuldet
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)                             - Wegen der Auflösung

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun muss ich Euch leider etwas enttäuschen   – ich möchte den PC im Gewinnfall selber aufrüsten. Das macht schliesslich noch mehr Spass als die Komponenten auswählen.

Und falls das Glück den anderen lacht - es hat mir doch viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## noiz (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aufgrund des AMD Systems muss ich mich für folgendes entscheiden:

Be Quiet! PowerZone 750 Watt (6pkt)
Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 3x120mm (3pkt)
MSI GTX 1080 (35pkt)
iiyama GB2783QSU-B1 (19pkt)

Gesamt 63Punkte

Derzeitige Systeme:
1. System
AMD Phenom 2 x6 1055
Sapphire 7770 Ghz Edit
Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H
16GB RAM Corsair Vengeance
2x Samsung SSD 256 GB & 2 TB HDD
SoundBlaster x-Fi Titanium
USB3 Erweiterung
Razor DeathAdder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. System (Windows XP)
Asus M2N32-SLI
AMD Athlon X2 6000
Geforce 7900 GTX Oder ATI X1950 XTX
4GB RAM
256 SSD
SoundBlaster x-Fi Titanium
Razor Copperhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2x 19' Bildschirme und ein 21' runden die Systeme ab.


----------



## ossobosso (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team!

Mein PC:
CPU:   Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
RAM:  16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1600 DIMM CL8
SSD:    120 GB Kingston SSD
HDD:  1000 GB WD black
MB:     Gigabyte H97-D3H
GPU:   Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition
              alte Cherry Tastatur 
              Razer ABYSSUS Maus
              Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 gedämmt Midi Tower
NT:      Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W
             LG Flatron W2261V

Mein Wunschzettel:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)



Meine GTX 1070 ist eine sehr schöne Karte allerdings möchte ich gern UHD spielen und da reicht die Karte + Monitor nicht ganz. Außerdem ist die Founders Edition nicht optimal von der Kühlleistung.....deshalb meine Wahl. Wenn ich die 1080 gewinne, kann ich mir vorstellen meine 1070 unter den Teilnehmern (die leer ausgegangen sind) zu verlosen. (Ist erst 2 Monate alt mit Rechnung) Dann kann sich noch jemand freuen.
Schön, dass Ihr sowas anbietet. Bin seit vielen Jahren treuer Leser und habe meine PC's immer nach euren Tests bestellt und aufgebaut.
Den Zusammenbau kann ich selbst vornehmen und für euch schön dokumentieren oder ich komm einfach bei euch vorbei.  
Vielleicht klappt es ja! Schöne Grüße euer Nachbar aus ER


----------



## TwoFace101 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

dieses Jahr Pimp my PC kommt genau richtig und mit den richtigen Teilen.
Fast alles was ihr anbietet wollte ich sowieso auf kurz oder lang ersetzen.
Vor allem die GTX 1070 würde sich bei mir im System super machen 

Also hier meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Und hier meine aktueller PC:

CPU:  Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz 4x4GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4
Festplatte: WD Blue 500 GB + 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
DVD Brenner: LG GH24NS70
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
Maus: Logitech G502
Tastatur: G.Skill KM780

Zusammenbau würde ich selbst in die Hand nehmen.

EDIT: Habe mich nochmal umentschieden und würde lieber den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 nehemen.
4K kommt für mich so oder so nicht in Frage. Deshalb das "downgrade".

Gruß


----------



## Leinad303 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team ,

erstmal ist Pimp my PC eine super Aktion!!! Gerade für mich als Student ist das mit ein wenig Glück eine Möglichkeit mal wieder ein aktuelles Spiel zu spielen.
Ich besitze im Moment einen 5 Jahre alten Komplett-PC von Medion. Bei diesem hat am Anfang des Sommers die originale Grafikkarte GTX 560 ihren Dienst quittiert und wurde erstmal notdürftig durch eine GT 730 für 20 € von Ebay ersetzt, damit ich weiter mit dem PC arbeiten kann. Diese ist leider für jeden halbwegs aktuellen Titel komplett ungeeignet. Daher würde mir ein Upgrade sehr gelegen kommen, um gerade nach den Vorlesungen abzuschalten und vielleicht mal eine Runde Battlefield 1 zu spielen. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600 
Grafikkarte: Zotac GT 730 2GB
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock
HDD: Western Digital 1 TB + AData SSD 128 GB
Mainboard: irgendeins von Medion 
Netzteil: irgendeins von Medion 450W
RAM: 2x 2 GB DDR3-1333 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Medion
Monitor: Medion MD 20999

Meine gewünschten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Wunderharke_5000 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin!
Mega coole Aktion, mal was anderes als ein Standard Gewinnspiel 
Also:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC sieht so aus:
i5-6600K (4.5 GHz, 1.28V), Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
MSI Z170A SLI Plus
8GB DDR4-2400 Ram
256GB SSD von SanDisk
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
NZXT S340 Gehäuse mit den Standard-Lüftern

Zuerst habe ich mir ein neues Mainboard ausgesucht, da ich gerne mal ein High-End Mainboard vollgepackt mit Features und coolem Aussehen hätte. 
Danach kam der CPU-Kühler. Mein Kühler ist nicht schlecht, aber mit dem von be quiet könnte ich meine CPU noch höher übertakten und besser kühlen, außerdem wäre die Lautstärke geringer.
Neue Gehäuselüfter wären auch super, momentan wird die GraKa unterr Last recht laut, da der Airflow im Gehäuse zu schwach ist.
Die Peripherie von Roccat hätte ich auch gerne, vor allem die Tastatur aufgrund der Integration mit dem Smartphone.
Zuletzt der Monitor. Momentan zocke ich auf einem 1080p Samsung "Billigmonitor" (von 2012). Da will ich mir sowieso was neues anschaffen, da ist der iiyama Monitor natürlich ein Traum 

Danke für's lesen und natürlich für die Aktion!


----------



## BLVCKRIPPER (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,
ich habe mich für die Konfiguration entschieden.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


Mein jetziger PC:
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k @ 4,7
GPU:Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 4GB Gigabyte Windforce 3x
Mainboard: MSI Z79 Gaming 7
RAM: G Skill Sniper 1866mhz 16gb ddr3
PSU: Corsair CX 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse: Zahlmann Z11+
SSD: PNY XLR 8 248gb
HDD1: 2TB Seagate 
HDD2: 500gb Toshiba
Monitor 1: BenQ RL2455HM
Monitor 2: Samsung S22B300

ich bin mit meinem PC ganz glücklich, da er noch für Full HD reicht aber ich weiß nicht wie gut er Star Citzen spielen kann.
Außerdem möchte ich auch auf einem 4k Setup umsteigen, aber mir fehlt das Geld mit einem Stundenlohn von etwa 4 € als Azubi brauche ich sehr lange um meine Brötchen zu backen.
Bei gewinn schicke ich euch natürlich noch mehr Bilder meines Setups.


----------



## Tom329 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

da ich sowieso vorhatte, meinen PC aufzurüsten, kommt dieses Gewinnspiel wie gerufen.

Hier meine ausgewählten Teile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte) 
Bundle: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 

 = 61 Punkte

Mein jetztiger PC: 
Intel Pentium E6700 @ 3,20GHz
RAM: Kingston 8GB
Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 7600 GT ( definitiv Zeit für ein Upgrade ;D)
HDD: Toshiba 1TB
SSD: Crucial MX300 
Gehäuse: NoName (durch einen Zufall kostenlos erlangt 
Monitor: ein HP mit 720p

Anmerkung: i5 6600 und ein Gigabyte b150 HD3P würden dann natürlich auch noch nachbestellt ( also ob der Pentium in Spielen was reißen wird, sei mal so dahin gestellt 

Gründe , warum ich die Teile gerne mein Eigen krönen dürfte   :
1. Gehäuse: Würde gerne meinen PC von der Lautstärke her etwas bändigen. Mit der GTX 1070 von MSI wird das, denke ich, nicht all zu schwer.
2. Netzteil: Habe in der Zukunft vor, eine zweite GTX 1070 von MSI zu bestellen und brauche daher genung Power für die nächste Zeit ( lieber zu viel als zu wenig )
3. Grafikkarte: Habe extra den günstigsten Monitor genommen, weil ich die 144Hz gerne voll ausnutzen würde und außerdem ein zweiter Monitor in den Startlöchern steht 
4. Bundle: Hatte vorher zum Zocken immer eine billige Maus und Tastatur ; da kommt das Roccat Budle genau richtig.
5. Monitor: Wie gesagt, war mein alter ein 720p Monitor. Würde gerne auf Full-HD umsteigen, weil die Auflösung heutzutage Standart ist.

Zusammenbau würde ich selber übernehmen.
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen

Gruß Tom

Bilder folgen


----------



## Tom329 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

da ich sowieso vorhatte, meinen PC aufzurüsten, kommt dieses Gewinnspiel wie gerufen.

Hier meine ausgewählten Teile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte) 
Bundle: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 

 = 61 Punkte

Mein jetztiger PC: 
Intel Pentium E6700 @ 3,20GHz
RAM: Kingston 8GB
Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 7600 GT ( definitiv Zeit für ein Upgrade ;D)
HDD: Toshiba 1TB
SSD: Crucial MX300 
Gehäuse: NoName (durch einen Zufall kostenlos erlangt 
Monitor: ein HP mit 720p

Anmerkung: i5 6600 und ein Gigabyte b150 HD3P würden dann natürlich auch noch nachbestellt ( also ob der Pentium in Spielen was reißen wird, sei mal so dahin gestellt 

Gründe , warum ich die Teile gerne mein Eigen krönen dürfte   :
1. Gehäuse: Würde gerne meinen PC von der Lautstärke her etwas bändigen. Mit der GTX 1070 von MSI wird das, denke ich, nicht all zu schwer.

2. Netzteil: Habe in der Zukunft vor, eine zweite GTX 1070 von MSI zu bestellen und brauche daher genung Power für die nächste Zeit ( lieber zu viel als zu wenig )

3. Grafikkarte: Habe extra den günstigsten Monitor genommen, weil ich die 144Hz gerne voll ausnutzen würde. Die von MSI bekannte Lautstärke der Grafikkarten ist ja auch bekannt und deshalb passt diese hier perfekt.

4. Bundle: Hatte vorher zum Zocken immer eine billige Maus und Tastatur ; da kommt das Roccat Budle genau richtig.

5. Monitor: Wie gesagt, war mein alter ein 720p Monitor. Würde gerne auf Full-HD umsteigen, weil die Auflösung heutzutage Standart ist. Außerdem steht ein zweiter Monitor in den Startlöchern.

Zusammenbau würde ich selber übernehmen.
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen, außer, dass ich gerne gewinnen möchte 

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomk8296 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

zum Jahresende steht bei mir eine Aufrüstung auf ein Sechs-Kern-System (I7-6800K) an, da mein altes System für Ultra HD nicht mehr unbedingt geeignet ist. Da kommt eure Aktion genau richtig, denn durch die gewählte Grafikkarte und den Monitor lässt sich doch der eine oder andere Euro sparen. Zu mal das Grundgerüst schon relativ kostenintensiv ist. Den Umbau der neuen Hardware würde ich gern selbst übernehmen, da ein verschicken meines PC´s sehr schwierig ist.

Mein altes System besteht aus:

CPU: Intel I7-2600K
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPower
RAM: 16GB GSkill Sniper DDR3 1600
Graka: EVGA GTX 980 SC
SSD: Intel 520 240GB
SSD: Sandisk 256 GB
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair 750W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Soundkarte: Asus Phoebus
Monitor: Asus VE278

Grüße Tom


----------



## sk70 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Als ein Leser und Abonnement der ersten Stunde freue ich mich das Ihr wieder die Aktion Pimp my PC durchführt.

Seit nun 20 Jahren baue ich mir meine Rechner selber zusammen und rüste immer wieder die eine oder andere Komponente auf oder nach. 
Angefangen mit einem gebrauchten 386sx 25, 2MB RAM, 40MB Festplatte und einem 14“ monochrom Bildschirm über div. Intel und AMD CPU´s und div. 3dfx Voodoo, ATI und Geforce Karten bin ich nun bei einem Xeon E3-1230 v3 gelandet. 
Es gibt wohl fast keine CPU oder GPU Generation die ich nicht mitgemacht habe .
 Auch Freunde, Verwandte und Bekannte unterstütze ich immer wieder mit meinem erworbenen wissen beim Kauf oder Zusammenbau ihres PCs.
Beim Spielen habe ich mit Adventures angefangen und bin dann über Action-Adventures bei Ego-Shooter gelandet. 
Als vierfacher Papa sind Leider mangels Zeit und Budget die Abstände zwischen den Aufrüstungen immer größer geworden und die Leistung für aktuelle Spiele hingt leider immer mehr hinterher.
*
Doch nun zum vergleich alt gegen neu. 

Aktueller PC:
*
Prozessor:                 Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
CPU-Kühler:            Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard:              Gigabyte Sniper Z87
Arbeitsspeicher:   16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
*Grafikkarte:             MSI 570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition (1280MB)*
Datenträger:           Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB und Toshiba DT01ACA200
*Netzteil:                    be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650W*
Gehäuse:                   Lian Li PC-B71 B - black
*Lüfter: * *2x be quiet Silentwings USC 140mm* + 1x be quiet Silentwings USC 120mm + *1x Noctua 120mm*
*Monitor:                   Samsung S24C650
Maus:                         Logitech M705
Tastatur:                   Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110
Headset:                   Nicht vorhanden*


*Neuer PC:
*
Prozessor:                 Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
CPU-Kühler:            Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard:              Gigabyte Sniper Z87
Arbeitsspeicher:   16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
*Grafikkarte:             MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)*
Datenträger:           Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB und Toshiba DT01ACA200
*Netzteil:                    be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)*
Gehäuse:                   Lian Li PC-B71 B - black
*Lüfter:                        Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)* + 1x be quiet Silentwings USC 120mm
*Monitor:                    liyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Maus:                         
Tastatur:                   Bundles ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Headset:                   *


Die Entscheidung über die Aufrüstkomponenten habt Ihr einem nicht leicht Gemacht, hat sich am Ende aber dann doch recht schnell herauskristallisiert.

*Grafikkarte vs. Mainboard: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)*
Hier fiel mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer da ich mein Mainboard samt CPU und Speicher erst im April 2014 erneuert habe aber die Grafik leider um Jahre hinterherhinkt.
Gerne hätte ich hier in Bezug auf die Zukunft die 1080 genommen dann hätte ich aber bei den anderen Kategorien ziemlich runterfahren müssen. Und in Verbindung mit meinem Prozessor ist die 1070 eine sehr gute Wahl.

*Netzteil vs. CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)*
Da meine CPU mit dem Alpenföhn mehr als ausreichend und leise gekühlt ist und mein Netzteil schon über 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat habe ich mich für den Nachfolger von diesem entschieden. Rückschritt ist nicht .

*Lüfter-Set vs. Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)*
Da ich mit meinem Lian-Li Gehäuse mehr als zufrieden bin (welches Gehäuse bietet schon 7 Hot-Swap fähige Einschübe ohne das Gehäuse zu öffnen) und man nie genug leise Lüfter im Gehäuse haben kann viel mir auch hier die Wahl nicht schwer.

*Bundles Wahl: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)*
Ich wollte hier schon das höchste Bundle wählen, nach ausführlicher Recherche bin ich dann bei der Wahl des kleinsten Bundles hängen geblieben. Zum einen konnte ich so gleichwertige Nachfolger für mein NT und meine Lüfter wählen und zum anderen ist die Suora eine mechanische Tastatur und ist somit ein Gewinn für das tägliche arbeiten und spielen am PC.

*Monitor Wahl: liyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)*
Hier wäre meine Wahl eigentlich auf den mittleren gefallen da er eine höhere Auflösung als meine jetziger hat und mir gelangt hätte. Da ich aber noch 2 Punkte übrig hatte habe ich den größten Ausgewählt und wäre somit erst einmal Zukunftssicher aufgestellt. Der kleine kam von vornherein nicht in die Wahl da er zwar eine größere Bilddiagonale wie der aktuelle hat aber eine kleinere Auflösung als meine jetzige 1920x1200.

*Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Mit den von mir Ausgewählten Komponenten sollte ich dann endlich mal wieder aktuelle Ego-Shooter spielen können. Dank des Head-Sets auch in Ruhe und ohne dass ich die Kinder störe.

Es ist mir eine Freude hier mitmachen zu dürfen und genauso schön wäre es, wenn ich mit Eurer Hilfe mal wieder an meinem PC schrauben könnte. 
Wie man sich wohl denken kann würde ich die Installation gerne selber vornehmen, natürlich mit einem Bericht und Bildern vom Ergebnis.

Schöne Grüße und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Sigi.


----------



## atti11 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

da ich meinen PC sowieso etwas aufrüsten wollte, kommt das Gewinspiel ganz gelegen. 

Hier meine Liste:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich genau diese teile ausgesucht habe?
Grafikkarte: Meine GTX 680 mit 4GB wird solangsam etwas träge, dort würde ich gerne wieder eine aktuelle Nvidia kaufen.
Kühler: Mein Alpenföhn ist schon relativ alt und etwas beschädigt, vorallem durch das viel zu kleine Gehäuse wo das be quiet! Dark Base gut passen würden.
Meine alte Logitech G15 würde sich auch über einen Roccat ersatz freuen.
Der Monitor wäre optimal, mein aktueller 27" Samsung läuft zwar auch, jedoch ist mir die Full-HD auflösung zu gering.

Den PC kann Ich euch auch gerne zusenden. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fliegendes_U-Boot (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Der Exot
Hallo liebe PCGH-Freunde ich hatte schon lange mal vor mein System mal vorzustellen.

Nun also zu meinem System. Das Grundsystem stammt aus dem Jahr 2002, also Gehäuse mit Casemod und Wasserkühlung sowie Floppylaufwerk und Lüftersteuerung. Der Rest des Rechners wurde über die Jahre immer wieder aufgerüstet und erweitert. Jetzt besteht er aus folgenden Komponennten:
Gehäuse: Casetek 1018 mit roter Kaltlichtkathode und rundem Fenseter (Nachgerüstet)
Wasserkühlung (Eigenbau):
* Pumpe: Eheim 1048 mit Relais im Netzteil geschalet
* Ausgleichsbehälter: Innovatek AGB-O-Matik rot
* Radiator: Heizung aus einem alten FIAT-Panda
* CPU-Kühler: EK Supreme 
* 4 Titan 80mm Lüfter zur Radiatorkühlung an Eigenbaulüftersteuerung
Motherboard: MSI X58 Platinum (Sockel 1366)
CPU: Xeon X5650 @ 6x3,7GHz
Ram 12GB (6x2GB OCZ Gold DDR3 PC1600 )
Netzteil: LC-Power LC6650GP3 650W
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 770
Tastatur: Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000
Maus: Corsair m65
Headset: Plantronics Gamecom
Monitor: Benq GL2460
SSD: Silicon Power Velos V70 240GB
HDD: Samsung 320GB
Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Gruß
euer 
Fliegendes U-Boot


----------



## Todde (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,   Da ich bei der letzten Wahl leider kein gewinner war versuche ich es noch mal  
 Lese die PCGH seit 10 Jahren regelmäßig.
  Am wichtigsten ist mir die Grafikkarte, da meine langsam aber sicher den Geist auf gibt  
  Hier meine ausgewälten Komponennten:
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
  Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
   Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)    
Mein derzeitiges System:  
MSI Z87 GD65-Gaming; 
I7 4770K@4,4GHz 
 Asus R9 290X DirectCUII-------------------------------------Bei dauerhaften Gaming roter Bildschirm,PC hängt---------------------------------------------
4GB Corsair Vengeance 2666 DDR3  Corsair RM 750 i
 Netzteil  Corsair H100i kompaktwasserkühlung 
 4x 140 mm Lüfter 


    Würde mich echt freuen wenn mein Rechner diesmal dabei ist
Werde die Komponenten allerdings lieber selber verbauen (Hobbybastler aus Leidenschaft, habe auch mein Prozzi zerlegt dank Eurer Anleitung)  Danke dem ganzen Team für hevorragende Arbeit in den ganzen Jahren, weiter so  Gruß Todde


----------



## verduc (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo 
Super Aktion die Ihr da macht. Vielleicht klappts ja sogar, das ich ausgewählt werde. Würde mich sehr freuen, also los gehts.

Neue Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)


Jetzige Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI Twin Frozr III Geforce 660
Eingabegeräte: Logitech MX 518 + NoName Keyboard
Netzteil: BeQuit Purepower L8-CM 530W
Gehäuse: Soprano ??
Monitor: Hyundai IT 22 16:9  (10 Jahre alt)
CPU: Intel i5-3570
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Kingston
Board: Asus PBZ 77 m


Da ich mit der CPU noch zufrieden bin, hab ich mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden. Die ist schon sehr schwachbrüstig, passt aber zum Uralt-Monitor. Weswegen der auch getauscht werden soll. Dann gibts endlich mal wieder ein Bild das beim zocken nicht flimmert. Und volle Details bei BF 1.
Das Netzteil soll dann auch dran glauben, ist ja auch schon älter und läuft ständig. Bevors abraucht lieber ein neues. 
Und weils soviel schönes neues gibt, soll auch das alte Gehäuse verschwinden und gegen ein schickes neues ausgetauscht werden, endlich Frontanschlüsse. Jetzt sind die oben und immer von Kartons zugestellt.
Maus und Tastatur bräuchte ich jetzt nicht neu, deshalb hab ich da die kleinste Combo gewählt. Sollen ja genug Punkte für den Rest da sein.


----------



## NightRaven (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir ein Hallo an das PCGH-Team!

Vorne weg erst einmal ein Lob für die klasse Idee mit dem Gewinnspiel. Die Möglichkeit sich sein Upgrade zu konfigurieren, aber dabei in dem "Punkte-Budget" zu bleiben bzw. abzuwägen was Priorität hat ist mal was neues.


Hier ist meine Konfiguration:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Auch für mich kommt das Gewinnspiel zu einem glücklichen Zeitpunkt, da ich schon seit einigen Wochen mit dem Gedanken einer Aufrüstung spiele. Das ganze gestaltet sich bei mir allerdings nicht sonderlich einfach, da ich als Student leider nicht soviel Budget habe. ^^ Da ich Architektur studiere ist leider nicht soviel Zeit zum neben her Joben, weshalb das Upgrade schon eine ganze Weile aussteht. 

In meiner Konfiguration war der wichtigste Punkt vorallem die Grafikkarte, da diese das Herzstück jedes Gaming-PCs darstellt und meine alte Karte bei neuen Titeln doch sehr an ihre Grenzen kommt. Die 1070 ist es geworden, da ich denk das diese Karte sehr gutes Zukunftspotenzial hat und die nächsten paar Jahre halten wird.  Zudem in Verbindung mit dem 27" Monitor notwenig ist, die 1060 dürfte bei WQHD doch etwas zu kämpfen haben. 

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da die Karte natürlich auch eine gute Stromversorgung brauch und das Netzteil alles bietet was man sich wünschen kann. Von CM, DC-DC Technologie bis hin zu völlig ausreichenden 80 Plus Bronze zertifizierung. Da ich für meine geplante Aufrüstung sowieso ein neues Netzteil gebraucht hätte, kommt das wie gerufen. 

Bei dem Bundle von Roccat hab ich mich für das kleinste entschieden, da dieses für mich vollkommend ausreichend ist und mir die komponenten ebenfalls wie gerufen kommen. Meine alte Logitech G11 hat langsam ausgedient und meine altes Roccat Cave Headset hat schon das zeitliche gesegnet.

Für das Dark Base 900 Gehäuse habe ich mich entschieden, da es ein geniales Gehäuse ist. Die be quiet! Qualität ist einfach überragend. Das Gehäuse bietet  einfach unmengen Möglichkeiten was ein Kühlungskonzept angeht und sieht zudem noch unschlagbar aus. Ich als ein Casemodding-Fan musste mich einfach für dieses klasse Gehäuse entscheiden, da auch der Spaß am Casemodding etwas gebremst wurde seit dem Studium....^^ (nichts desto trotz ist es ein super Studium!)

Als letzter Punkt hab ich mich für den "kleinsten" Monitor entschieden, da auch dieser völlig ausreichend ist für mich. Besitze derzeit einen 24" Monitor, von daher ist der 27"er immernoch ein saftiges Upgrade! 



Nun zu meinem derzeitigen System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 750 @ 2,66 Mhz
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 LED Green
MB: Asus P7P55D Evo
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1600
GraKa: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX680 2GB
HDD: Samsung HE103SJ ,  1TB / Samsung HD250HJ, 250GB
SSD: Adata S510 , 60GB
Netz: NesteQ E²CS  XStrike 750W
Tower: Silverstone Raven RV02
Monitor: Asus VE248HR
OS: Win 7 64bit Ultimate

Da das ganze System relativ veraltet ist und als Flaschenhals für die GTX1070 dienen würde ist ein Upgrade geplant. 

Hierbei hab ich mich für einen Intel Core i5 6600k in Verbindung mit dem MSI Z170 Gaming Carbon entschieden, da der 6600k genug reserven bietet und auch so gut für die Zukunft geeignet wäre. Dazu kämen dann noch 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 Rev.2.

Ich fände es ebenfalls super, wenn ihr mir die Komonenten, falls ich denn Glück haben sollte, zusenden könntet. Da ich hobbymäßig sehr gern am PC rumbastle und mich mit der Materie beschäftige würde ich die ganzen Sachen gerne selber verbauen. Eine gute Abwechslung zum Studium 


Dann wünsch ich allen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Glück und bedanke mich nochmal für die coole Aktion!

Gruß Jonas


----------



## mugenzilla (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pssssst…hey du,

man munkelt du hättest richtig heiße Ware, die du loswerden musst.

Ich mache dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ablehnen kannst.

Du schickst mir folgende Teile, ich verstecke Sie solange in meinem Rechner und wenn die Luft wieder rein ist, werde ich mich darum kümmern, dass du das beste Bild vom neuen Pimprechner bekommst das du dir vorstellen kannst. 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Geheimversteck besteht aus:

CPU: i5-2500k @4GHz
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970
RAM: 8 GB DDR3
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 Watt! 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: noname ohne Lüfter aber dafür 10 Jahre alt
Monitor: LG W2261 22 Zoll FHD 60Hz
Datenträger: 2x SSD und 2x HDD 
Peripherie: Microsoft Rubberdome, Razer Deathadder, Soundblaster Alpha 3d, X-BoxOne Pad


Mein aktuelles System ist circa 4 ½ Jahre alt und hat seitdem im Kern nur ein GPU Upgrade erhalten. Zuvor leistete eine EVGA GTX 460 FTW ihren Dienst. 
Jetzt werden einige denken; „ Warum zum Geier möchte er eine GTX 1070 haben wenn doch eine GTX 970 in seinem PC seine Arbeit verrichtet? “   Es sind die anfallenden Kosten wenn ich mir ein Mainboard ausgesucht hätte. CPU, Lüfter und RAM würden mich locker 500 € kosten wenn ich auf die Teile zugreifen würde die mir gefallen. Erst dann wäre der PC von der Leistung gepimpt und einsatzbereit. 
Leider lässt mein Budget solche Investitionen nicht zu. Meine Finanzministerin, wird übrigens bald 2 Jahre alt  , nimmt mich komplett aus, sodass kein Taler für sinnvolle Upgrades übrig bleibt. Zumal ich mit einem 4GHz i5-2500k immer noch zufrieden bin. Höhere Übertaktung wäre durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen.

Mein FHD Monitor hat mittlerweile dünne senkrechte Linien, welche nur bei rot sichtbar sind. Eine Kombi aus 1070 + 4K UHD erschien mir als nächster Schritt in der Auflösungsevolution nur mehr als logisch. Außerdem kann ich dann auch UHD Blu-ray auf dem Monitor schauen wenn ich mir ein entsprechendes Laufwerk erbeute. 5.1 Heimkino Anlage ist für Filme schauen vorhanden. 
Wenn man das Gehäuse sieht, versteht man warum ich ein neues brauche. Übrigens ist der nicht wegen den Fotos offen. Die Seitenwände passen einfach nicht mehr rein, aufgrund des verformten Rahmens. Kabelmanagement ist auch nicht meine Stärke 
In der Kategorie Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler war die Wahl nicht so leicht. Beides funktioniert immer noch. Der Lüfter vom Mugen wurde erst vor 2 Monaten erneuert. Dennoch habe ich mich wegen einer eventuellen Aufrüstung des Boards samt CPU für den Kühler entschieden. War auch ehrlich gesagt, der letzte offene Posten im Pimpometer.
Die SOVA MK finde ich total cool, wäre ja schon fast schwach geworden und wollte es vorbestellen aber der Preis hielt mich einfach davon ab. Das Lapboard wird natürlich mein verlängerter Arm vom Gästebett aus. Ja mein PC steht im Gästezimmer, somit haben Frau und Kind ihre Ruhe wenn Papa am PC zockt.

Klar gibt es hier im Gewinnspiel wesentlich ältere Rechenknechte im Vergleich zu meinem System, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und vielleicht habe ich Glück. 

Der Redaktion wünsche ich viel Spaß beim sichten aller Beiträge

Quelle:
Der Pate (Film) 1972
PC Games Hardware 11/2016


----------



## AZEROX (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Erstmal ein Dankeschön für so eine Super  Aktion.

Da ich selber gerne am PC herumschraube würde das Upgrade gerne selber durchführen. Dabei sende ich Euch natürlich Bilder und Videos
als Kamera steht  mir eine GoPro 4 Hero Black zur Verfügung .Dabei will ich klare Übersicht verschaffe was die Komponenten  alles bieten und ganze in eine Review zusammenfassen.
Dazu würde ich gerne Games Benchmarks durchführen und auch Videos davon machen und die auf mein kleinen Youtube-Kanal "AZ3ROX-Gaming" hochladen.

So zu mein Aktuellen PC  

Im Anhang laden ich mal Bilder hoch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als CPU ein Intel Core i7 4790K lässt sich wunderbar auf 4,7 Ghz Übertakten
mit einen  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A
Als Mainboard hab ich ein MSI Z97 GAMING 5.
Dann als Grafikkarte eine MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G (leider mit Spulenfiepen was ab und zu nervt )
Als Stromversorgung  530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Nun dann als Datenträger 120GB SSD Samsung 850 Evo und 2TB Seagate HDD
Dann als RAM 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 und als Laufwerk  Samsung SH-224DB
Das Ganze wurde verbaut in ein Raidmax Viper GX und es wird auf folgen Bildschirm gespielt/geschnitten/gerändert BenQ GL2250HM schwarz 

Nun zu den Pimp Update folgende Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie so die MSI GTTX 1080 ,weil die  Aktueller Flaggschiff ist und ich würde gerne mit besser Auslösung als full HD Spielen.
Was mich auch noch Interessiert wie Gut man die noch zusätzlich (Manuel) übertakten kann 
ja man kann zwar einiges im Netz sehen aber ich gerne mal das Ganze auf eigene Faust durch Testen.
Bei Pure Rock Slim würde mich gerne Interessieren was er wirklich kann und ob der besser ist als  ein Arctic Freezer 13.
Pure Wings 2 PWM dann ins Gehäuse verbauen und den Lärmpegel zusenken mal schauen ob  die gegen die Arctic F12 PWM ankommen.
Raccat Bundle um meine aktuelle Aula Soulkiller und Shakoon Skiller pro auszutauschen.
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1  Monitor um endlich mal in besser Auflösung zu spielen als Full HD
und mich würde auch persönlich Interessieren wie gut der Monitor wirklich ist hatte noch nie was mit der Marke iiyama zutun.

Freue mich auf eure Aktion und wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück. Natürlich hoffe ich auch,
dass ich vielleicht einer der Glücklichen sein werde, die sich über einen Gewinn freuen kann.

Mit Freundliche Grüßen 

Anton


----------



## fragile_reality (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

dann versuche ich auch mein Glück.

Ich besitze einen total in die Jahre gekommenen PC, den ich schon damals aus 2. Hand erhielt, weshalb ich mich natürlich riesig freuen würde, unter den glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein. 

Das System besteht momentan aus:

Asustek M5A78L
AMD FX-6100
8GB Ram
AMD Radeon HD 5770
Be Quiet Netzteil 400W (Modell unbekannt)
Samsung SSD mit 64GB
Samsung HDD HD103SJ (1TB)
Seagate HDD ST1000DM003 (TB)

Meine Wunschkonfi wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die restliche Hardware (CPU, Mainboard, etc.) würde ich dann dazukaufen.


----------



## Specialized-Gerd (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebes PCGH Team ,

hir meine Bewerbung Für Pimp my PC 2016

Meine wunsch Hardware ,

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine bisherige Hardware :
Cooler Master Stryker PC-Gehäuse
Thermaltake NETZTEIL ATX SMART SE MODULAR - Netzteil # SPS-730MPCBEU
MSI 990FXA Gaming AMD 990FX So.AM3+
AMD FX 9370 Prozessor Sockel AM3+
Enermax ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240 Wasserkühlung 
16GB HyperX FURY rot DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
MSI GeForce® GTX 960 4GD5T OC
1x Toshiba SSD Q Series Pro interne SSD-Festplatte 128 GB 6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll) silber 
2x 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
1x Toshiba 3Tb DT01ABA300 SATA Disk
LG Electronics GH24NS DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
Inter-Tech VT-106 TL Wechselrahmen für 1x 3,5" Festplatte (88887090)
BitFenix Recon - Lüftersteuerung, BFA-RCN-KS-RP 
3x LEPA LPBOL12R Lüfter 120 x 120 x 25 BOL. Quiet Tri-Speed 6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll) 
Speedlink Decus Core Gaming Maus
Speedlink Parthica Core Gaming Tastatur
Bildschirm LG Flatron E2290V-SN


Seit etwa Januar 2016 lese ich regelmäßig die PCGH und bin so auch auf euer Gewinnspiel gekommen , 
da ich in meinem leben noch nie etwas gewonnen habe oder groß etwas geschent bekommen habe sondern bis jetzt mir 
alles was ich habe hart erarbeiten musste und mir vom munde abgespart habe , dachte ich mir jetzt versuchen kostet ja nichts .
Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler , von daher würde ich den einbau meiner Wunschhardware auch defienitiv selber übernehmen ,
vor allem weil ich mein Schätzchen auch wirklich extrem ungern aus der Hand geben würde 
und schon gleich gar nicht mit der post verschicken , da ich weiß wie die mit Frachtgut umgehen das würde mir das herz brechen wenn 
dem was passieren würde .
So jetzt zu dem was ich zu meist spiele so ziemlich alles was mit Autorennen zu tun hat . (achso PS. bin KfZ-Mechaniker )
Desweiteren Tomb Raider und Anno , im aktuellen Fall habe ich zu meinem Geburtstag das neue Anno 2205 von meiner Frau bekommen .
Mein bestreben ist es natürlich die best mögliche Leistung aus meinem PC zu holen , dabei hat mir eure Zeitung im vergangen jahr schon sehr
oft wichtige Fragen beantwortet unt tips zur verbesserung gegeben .
Ich würde mich also riesig darüber freuen unter den Gewinnern zu sein und meinem PC ein schönes Update gönnen zu können !!!!
P.S. sorry für die noch nicht ganz so schöne optik , habe das Gehäuse gerade erst neu seit ca 2 Wochen und bin noch nicht kpl fertig mit dem anpassen der Kabel 
und auch um die Licht efeckte konnte ich mich bis lang noch nicht kümmern , aber eine arbeit hätte ich ja dann schon weniger der die Grafikkarte ist ja schon beläuchtet .
Und wie geil auch schon in der richtigen farbe Rot !!!

Also dann zur erklährung meiner auswahl Mainboard , Prozessor und Ram ist relativ neu 12/15 gekauft und auch ziemlich gut wie ich finde daher die Grafikkarte vor allem denke ich werde ich mit der Karte
eine ganze weile in ruhe zocken können ohne sie auszureizen denk ich !
Dann die Lüfter (bitte 140er wenn geht ) können nie leise genug sein und nie genug luft fördern , von daher mal sehn obs noch leiser geht !
Das Tastaturbundel , hab meine auch gerade erst vor 4 Wochen neu geholt und bin voll zufrieden mit beiden . Von daher mal sehn welche mich dann überzeugen und  naja ich muste etwas nehmen und meine Frau wird sich bestimmt riesig darüber freuen eine neue gute Tastatur und Maus zu bekommen !
Das Netzteil ja das ist ganz klar für mich , mein Prozessor wird von einer meiner meinung nach sehr guten (Preis/Leistung) komplett Wasserkühlung gekühlt und benötigt von daher kein Update und ich bin
der Meinung ein paar Reserven in punkto Watt beim Netzteil kann nicht schaden , da es mit sicherheit für die Lebensdauer vom Netzteil nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist , 
immer am Leistungs-maximum zu laufen !
Und zu guter letzt der Bildschirm würde mich riesig freuen endlich mal 4K zu zocken , bin echt gespannt wie das aussieht und in verbindung mit der Bomben Grafikkarte wird das ein echtes erlebnis !

Danke für diese echt geile Aktion die giebt Leuten wie mir , die nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung haben die Möglichkeit auch mal auf hohem Level zu spielen , 
also recht herzlichen dank schon mal und allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück !

MfG 

Specialized-Gerd


----------



## Christian478 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
anbei meine Wunschliste für Pimp my PC 2016:

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Komponenten
Asus P8P67 Mainboard
Intel Core I7 2600K
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
16GB Kingston Ram
BeQuiet Dark Power9 650W
Sapphire R9 380 Nitro OC 4GB
Samsung 850 Evo SSD 120GB
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
AOC 24" Monitor
Coolermater Cosmos 1000
Fujitsu Tastatur
Logitech MX 510 Maus

Seit vielen Jahren bin ich regelmäßiger Leser der PCGH. In diesem Jahr habe ich mir fest vorgenommen bei Pimp my PC mitzumachen.
Mein PC ist momentan eher für gelegentliche Spiele geeignet und schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Mein Wunsch wäre es, einmal auch wieder neue Spiele in anspruchsvoller Auflösung spielen zu können.
Ich würde mich freuen unter den Gewinnern zu sein und wünsche selbstverständlich auch allen anderen Mitspielern viel Glück.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion! 

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2016 bewerben. In meiner Bewerbung begründe ich - ganz ohne Geschicht und Gedicht, aber dafür aus sachlicher Sicht - warum ich mein PC-Setup pimpen möchte, warum die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten gerade für meinen Einsatzzweck hervorragend geeignet sind und wie nicht nur ich, sondern auch die Community von meinem Gewinn profitieren kann.

*Mein aktuelles Setup: *

_CPU:_ Intel Core i5-3450 @-0,15V Offset
_CPU-Kühler:_ Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (semipassiv)
_MB/RAM:_ Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H mit 12GB DDR3-1600
_GPU:_ Geforce GTX 780 Referenz @1175 MHz @+37mV Offset
_GPU-Kühler: _Raijintek Morpheus mit 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2
_Gehäuse:_ Bitfenix Ghost
_SSD:_ Crucial m4 128GB
_Netzteil:_ be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W
_Tastatur:_ QPAD MK-85 Pro (MX Brown)
_Maus:_ Logitech G500s
_Monitore:_ Samsung S22A300B (Full-HD) + ASUS VS208 (HD+)
_Audio: _Takstar HI-2050 (Kopfhörer) + Mikrofon aus sonst defektem Sennheiser PC 320
_Gehäuselüfter:_ 1x Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM + 2x Silent Wings 2 140mm + 1x Silent Wings USC 120mm

Hier das Foto vom PC. Ja, ich weiß, das Kabelmanagement... aber umso besser sieht es dann auf dem Nachher-Bild aus, nicht wahr? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich darf das Foto vom Schreibtisch nicht fehlen - schließlich verändert sich beim Pimpen nicht nur das PC-Innenleben, sondern auch die Schreibtischoberfläche zum Besseren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Wie habe ich die Komponenten ausgewählt und warum möchte ich meinen PC aufrüsten?*

Seit längerer Zeit spiele ich nun schon mit dem Gedanken, aufgrund der erhöhten Produktivität und des deutlich verbesserten Spielerlebnisses endlich auf zeitgemäßere 2560x1440 aufzurüsten. Vor allem haben mich die Kosten von diesem Vorhaben abgeschreckt, da im Zuge einer Monitor-Aufrüstung auch eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft werden muss. Da spielt es mir nicht gerade in die Hände, dass mir meine Peripheriegeräte zu immer größeren Plagegeistern werden und ebenfalls bald ersetzt werden müssen und mir mein Gehäuse mittlerweile etwas zu altbacken aussieht und jeder Transport wegen der instabilen Fronttür ziemlich unpraktisch ist. Das zusammen ist aber leider eine viel zu lange und eine vor allem viel zu kostspielige Wunschliste, sodass ich das Pimpen aus eigenen Mitteln in absehbarer Zeit erst einmal vergessen kann. Mal wieder neue Hardware zu haben und nicht nur Gebrauchtes kaufen zu müssen wäre echt etwas Feines - vielleicht ist _Pimp my PC 2016_ ja meine lang ersehnte Rettung? 

Beim Monitor fiel meine Wahl schnell auf den *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1*, da er der einzige 1440p-Monitor im Rennen ist. Ich möchte mich vom derzeitigen Multi-Monitor-Setup, welches für produktives Arbeiten mit niedriger auflösenden Monitoren unbedingt notwendig ist, verabschieden und nicht nur wegen der verbesserten Ästhetik und Platzverhältnisse durch den Wegfall des Zweit-Monitors, sondern auch wegen der gesteigerten Produktivität umsteigen. Ich habe bei einem Kommilitonen einen 27" großen 1440p-Monitor ausprobiert und finde, dass auf so einem Monitor zwei Fenster nebeneinander perfekt zum Arbeiten sind, denn so lassen sich Informationen, seien es Vorlesungsskripte, Übungsblätter, Programmcode, Diagramme, Auswertungen von Experimenten oder auch Wikipedia-Artikel, sehr übersichtlich darstellen - besser als bei meinem jetzigen Setup mit auf zwei in der Höhe niedriger auflösenden Monitoren. Ein Full-HD-Monitor bietet für solche Zwecke sowohl in der Breite als auch in der Höhe leider nicht genug Platz, weshalb ich mich gegen einen FHD-144Hz-Monitor entschieden habe. Und auf 4K möchte ich noch nicht umsteigen, da die hohe Auflösung durch die noch nicht ausgereifte Skalierung in einigen Programmen, die ich verwende, zu viele Probleme verursachen würde, als dass sie gewinnbringend ist.

Da mein Prozessor noch absolut ausreichend Leistung liefert, brauche ich kein neues Mainboard, sondern bevorzuge eine neue Grafikkarte, um von den Möglichkeiten, die der Monitor auch in Hinsicht Gaming bietet, profitieren zu können. Immerhin gerät meine GTX 780 bei anspruchsvollen Spielen schon bei Full HD ordentlich ins Schwitzen - und ist damit leider nicht für die Zukunft gerüstet. Daher geht die Wahl der mehr als doppelt so starken *MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G* mit meinem Wunsch nach einem 1440p-System einher, da die GTX 1070 für 1440p genau die richtige Spieleleistung und noch ein paar Reserven für zukünftige Titel bietet. Für Full-HD (60 Hz) ist sie zu stark, für 4K zu schwach, für den von mir ausgewählten 1440p-Monitor hingegen ist sie optimal. Da das Kühlsystem der GTX 1070 von MSI als effizient und leise gilt und die Karte unter Volllast ohnehin etwa 100W weniger Abwärme produziert als meine übertaktete GTX 780, kann ich nicht nur meine GTX 780, sondern auch den Raijintek Morpheus eventuell in den Ruhestand schicken und muss dabei keine Kompromisse in Punkto Lautstärke eingehen. Einen Test, ob eine Highend-Karte mit unhörbaren 300 rpm oder sogar komplett semipassiv (luft-)gekühlt werden kann (bei der GTX 780 sind mindestens 550 rpm notwendig), würde ich als Spieler, dem eine geringe Lautstärke des PCs äußerst wichtig ist, interessant finden und sehr gerne durchführen wollen. Für diesen Test würde ich dann aus eigener Tasche Lüfter kaufen, die (im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Lüftern) auch bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen laufen können.

In der Kategorie _Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler_ habe ich mich für den Nonplusultra-Kühler *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3* und gegen ein neues Netzteil entschieden, da mein aktuelles Netzteil bereits sehr gut ist und da ich die Leistung, die die auswählbaren Netzteile zur Verfügung stellen, nicht benötige und durch die Tatsache, dass Hardware allgemein immer energieeffizienter wird und ich aufgrund des Kostenaufwandes kein Multi-GPU-System plane, auch nicht benötigen werde. Zwar ist mein Thermalright HR-02 Macho für den i5-3450 absolut ausreichend und kühlt sogar semipassiv zufriedenstellend, wird aber nach einer Aufrüstung auf ein übertaktbares System (die in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren ansteht) nicht mehr ausreichend Kühlleistung bei gleichzeitig geringer Lautstärke gewährleisten können.

Auch fiel meine Wahl auf das *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange*. Es ist DAS Gehäuse schlechthin und bietet nicht nur u.a. durch seine Kompatibilität mit so gut wie allen Mainboards und vielen Radiatoren enorme Zukunftssicherheit (Zukunftssicherheit bietet auch die praktische integrierte Qi-Ladestation) sowie endlos viele Möglichkeiten zur Aufrüstung, sondern ist auch sehr modular gestaltet. Vom modularen Aufbau verspreche ich mir die maximale Optimierung des Luftstroms (die Lüftersteuerung ist nicht zu vergessen!), um gemeinsam mit den drei vorinstallierten _140mm Silent Wings 3 PWM_-Lüftern und meinen bereits vorhandenen Lüftern ein aus normaler Sitzentfernung unhörbares und gleichzeitig höchst effektives Kühlsystem zu realisieren. Die von be quiet! gewohnte gute Verarbeitung und das schicke Design mit dem großen Sichtfenster, den orangenen Akzentfarben und der LED-Beleuchtung sollen das äußerlich etwas langweilige und nicht ideal verarbeitete Bitfenix Ghost ersetzen und so meinen PC äußerlich abrunden. Ich meine - im be quiet!-Gehäuse hinter einem großen Fenster einige be quiet!-Lüfter, ein großer be quiet!-CPU-Kühler und ein be quiet!-Netzteil? Das wäre optisch echt der Hammer!

Abgerundet werden soll mein Setup „auf dem Tisch“ auch durch neue Eingabegeräte und ein neues Headset. Hier passt das einzige Set, bestehend aus *Roccat Kiro, Kanga, Suora, Renga* , was noch auswählbar ist, wie die Faust aufs Auge: Meine derzeitige Tastatur ist zwar super, doch leider funktioniert die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht mehr zuverlässig (sie flimmert ab und zu). Das dezente, aber nicht laute taktile Feedback meiner MX-Brown-Switches möchte ich aber nicht mehr missen, weshalb die _Roccat Suora_ durch ihre den MX-Browns sehr ähnlichen TTC Brown-Switches als Nachfolger ideal geeignet ist - und dabei schicker und besser ist. Das Layout dieser Tastatur ist für mich ideal, da ich als Zusatztasten nur die Lautstärkeregelung brauche, die auf meiner jetzigen Tastatur leider nicht auf separaten Tasten liegt. Sogar das Fehlen einer Handballenauflage begrüße ich, da ich noch eine sehr bequeme hier habe. 

Ein Ersatz für meine Logitech G500s ist auch nötig, da das Spulenfiepen dieser Maus, seitdem ich meinen PC auf "Unhörbarkeit" getrimmt habe, sehr in den Vordergrund geraten ist und vor allem beim Arbeiten stört. Die _Roccat Kiro_ sieht hier zwar auf den ersten Blick nach einem Downgrade aus, ist für mich aber gar keines: Erstens habe ich die Zusatztasten neben "Vor" und "Zurück" praktisch nie gebraucht und zweitens sticht die Maus durch die farblich anpassbare Beleuchtung sowie ein schlichtes Design hervor - und das nervige Fiepen ist dann endlich weg. Ein neues Mauspad auf Lager schadet ebenfalls nicht, falls das Jetzige an den Rändern wieder ausfranst.
Zu guter Letzt darf das Headset nicht fehlen. Ich wollte mir sowieso demnächst ein neues günstiges Headset kaufen, welches ich nur für Spiele und TeamSpeak benötige, damit ich meine jetzige höchst unpraktische Konfiguration (Kopfhörer, die ich überall hin mitnehme und Mikrofon aus altem Headset, das keinen Sound mehr ausgibt) durch etwas Praktischeres ersetzen kann - insofern käme mir das _Roccat Renga_ sehr gelegen.

*Danksagung und Schlusswort*

Ich bin überrascht, dass die zur Wahl stehenden Komponenten dieses Mal wie perfekt auf mich zugeschnitten sind und möchte mich bei PCGH und den Partnern dafür, dass Pimp my PC auch dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet, bedanken und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück! Aber vor allem möchte ich mich auch herzlichst bei der Redaktion bedanken, die sich durch die ganzen Texte durchkämpft, um die Gewinner fair bestimmen zu können... da freut ihr euch doch bestimmt glatt einen Ast ab, wenn wieder einer wie ich daherkommt und einen ganzen Roman schreibt. 

Über den Gewinn (und die damit verbundene gesteigerte Produktivität, Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses auf ein neues Niveau, Verschönerung von PC und Schreibtisch sowie Erneuerung meiner Peripheriegeräte, was will man mehr?) würde ich mich außerordentlich freuen – und falls ich das Glück habe, unter den vier Auserwählten sein zu dürfen, möchte ich den Zusammenbau selbst durchführen und mit einer Nikon D3200 fotografisch dokumentieren. Danach folgen Tests zu den neuen Komponenten, in denen ich insbesondere auf meine persönlichen Eindrücke eingehen möchte - Benchmarks und Lautstärke-Angaben in Dezibeln gibt es schließlich bereits zuhauf, praxisnahe Schilderungen über die Erfahrung mit Einbau und Montage, die subjektiv wahrgenommene Lautstärke und andere Details, die für die alltägliche Verwendung wichtig sind, geben dem potentiellen Käufer aber immer neue und wichtige Informationen. Ich weiß, dass eine ausführliche Rezension der Komponenten kein Auswahlkriterium ist, jedoch macht mir das Schreiben großen Spaß. Und wenn diese neuen Komponenten kein exzellenter Anlass dafür sind, mal wieder etwas über PC-Hardware zu schreiben und die Leser zu informieren – was dann? 

Liebe Grüße an alle,
ct5010 (im nicht-digitalen Leben auch bekannt als Jannik )


----------



## PandaKrieger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo werte PC Hardware Games Redaktion,

es ist echt immer wieder toll davon zu lesen und zu sehen, dass ihr jetzt schon ein paar Jahren immer wieder die Aktion "Pimp my PC"  durchführt.
Das ich mich dieses Jahr auch mal bewerbe hat einen Grund den ich Ihnen in der kleinen Vorgeschichte mal niederschreibe.

Die kleine Vorgeschichte, warum ich mich für euer Programm „Pimp my PC 2016“ mit meinem System bewerbe.

Ich habe seit Anfang Februar regelmäßig 70€ von meinem wenigen Geld im Monat gespart, um mir später selbst eine Aufrüstung meines damaligen PCs leisten zu können.
Nachdem ich aber Anfang Oktober für zwei Freundinnen meine Heimat für zwei Wochen verlassen habe, um auf deren Katzen aufzupassen während die beiden Schwestern in ihren schwer verdienten Jahresurlaub gefahren sind, wurde bei mir zu Hause eingebrochen und unteranderem sind mein TV-Gerät, mein Monitor und  mein PC geklaut worden.
Zu meinem Glück konnte mir erst mal das Ersatz-TV-Gerät meines Vaters besorgen.

Da mir die Quittungen nach etwa vier Jahren( außer für die Grafikkarte, Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter) fehlten und ich keine Fotos von dem Rechner gemacht habe, dass bewiesen hätte können das es Ihn mal gab, hat die Hausratversicherung das Ersetzen, bzw. die Auszahlung der eingereichten Schadenssumme für Ersatzanschaffung abgelehnt. 
So das ich mehr oder weniger gezwungen war das hart angesparte Geld schon früher als geplant in ein neues System zu investieren.
Allerdings ist es natürlich nicht das System geworden das ich mir am liebsten zusammengestellt hätte. 
Aber ich denke mal, ich habe trotzdem eine gewissen Grundbasis zusammenstellen können, allerdings fehlt mir noch das ein oder andere, insbesondere eine Grafikkarte. 

Im Anschluss zähle ich mein damaliges(geklautes) System auf, dann mein Aktuelles und zum Schluss dann die Komponenten die ich mir bei euch im Aufrüstrechner ausgesucht habe, die ich liebend gerne hätte.

Ursprüngliches System: (Daten basieren Erinnerungen und einem Foto das ich paar Tage vor dem Ausflug,  etwa 300 Kilometer Distanz,  zu den Freundinnen gemacht habe )

1. Gehäuse – Zalman Z3 Plus ( inklusive zwei Lüfter)
2. Motherboard – MSI760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641)
3. Prozessor – AMD FX 4100
4. CPU-Kühler – Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler
5. RAM – 12 GB(1x8 GB + 1x4GB[Modelle nicht mehr bekannt])
6. Festplatten –  System 120 GB SSD + Datengrab 4x 2TB in 2x RAID 1 HardwareRAID-Verbund gesetzt
7. Grafikkarte – 1x  Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 380 OC (war nur als Platzhalter und Übergangslösung gedacht)
8. Netzteil – leider nicht mehr bekannt.
9. Zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter – 3 x Cooltek Silent Fan 120 – (2 x Blue LED /1 x Red LED)(Als Vorbereitung für geplante Wasserkühlung)



Aktuelles System, das nach dem Einbruch-Diebstahl angeschafft wurde,

1. Gehäuse –  LC-Power Gaming 976W Snow Trooper mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
2. Motherboard  ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
3. Prozessor  Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz
4. CPU-Kühler – Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler (Platzhalter für geplante Wasserkühlung)
5. RAM – 16GB (2x 8192MB) Patriot Viper 4 DDR4–2440 DimmCL15 Dual Kit
6. Festplatten – System TOSHIBA Q300 240GB SSD + Datengrab Samsung HD204UI 2TB HDD (allererstes Datengrab aus dem Kellerrechner gerettet und wieder eingesetzt)
7. Grafikkarte – KEINE (dafür hat das Geld leider nicht mehr gereicht)
8. Netzteil – 520 Watt Seasonic M12II–520 Evo Modular 80+ Bronze
9. Zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter – 3 x 120x120x25mm be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 1500 U/min 20.2 dB(A) schwarz (Als Vorbereitung für spätere Wasserkühlung)
10. PWM Y-Kabel – 2 x EK Water Blocks 10 cm  Y-Kabel für 3x 4Pin–PWM–Lüfter
11. Peripheriegeräte – Tastatur vom  Hama RF 2200" Set(Set aus dem Keller wie die Festplatte gerettet[Maus funktioniert von dem Set nicht mehr]), Maus – rapoo  7100P, Monitor/TV-Gerät – MEDION 80 CM Flachbild-TV-Gerät(Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist der jetzt an einer Wandmontage festgemacht.) und ein Ansteckmikrofone von Speedlink



Und nun die Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Warum ich mir was ausgewählt habe.

Die Grafikkarte  ist eine echt super Grafikkarte, die für die nächsten  gefühlten 15 Jahre meinen Ansprüchen genügen würde. Ich würde sie mir auch selber kaufen wollen , wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte. Und eine 1080 wäre für meine Verhältnisse einfach zu     überdimensioniert.
Das Bundles ist echt mal etwas, mit dem man ganz gemütlich und angenehm zocken, und am PC arbeiten kann.
Das Gehäuse ist mal ein Traum, mit der Ladefunktion für Handys auf dem TOP und der absolut perfekten Modularen Bauweise, da kann dann meine SSD hinter dem Mainboard-Tray  verschwinden, während meine letzte mir verbliebene Datengrab-Festplatte in der untersten einzel aufgehängten Position geparkt werden kann, damit genug Platz ist um später irgendwann mal vorne einen schönen großen 420x 45(60)mm Radiator einzubauen.
Warum der Monitor den es für die wenigsten Punkten geben würde?
Ganz klar weil Punkte für einen anderen fehlen würde, aber nicht nur deswegen. Sondern auch deswegen, weil mir ein 27" Monitor komplett reicht und dieses Model mit der Energieaufnahme/-Verbrauch am besten zu mir passt (Leistungsaufnahme im Ein-Zustand: 35 Watt und im Durchschnitt Energieverbrauch in kWh/Jahr: 51kWh/a). Also doch echt Energieeffizient. Zudem ist nach der Produktbeschreibung auch die Lautsprecher-Ausgangsleistung bei diesem Modell mit 2 x 2,5 Watt auch noch um die 2 x 0,5 Watt leistungsstärker als bei dem anderen 27" Monitor.

Nun zum Schluss, warum ich mir bei den Kategorie "Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler" nichts ausgewählt habe.
Ich denke mit meinem Netzteil bin ich vorerst für die Zuckunft ganz gut gerüstet.

Bei dem CPU-Towerkühler habe ich mir ebenfalls nichts ausgesucht, da mein System mit dem aktuellen Towerkühler doch ganz gut ausgestattet ist.
Oobwohl der im Laufe des nächsten Jahres, so ist es zumindest geplant, eigentlich einer Wasserkühlung aus den Komponenten von den Herstellern Raijintek(Ausgleichsbehälter, Pumpe, CPU-Waterblock + ggf. GPU-Waterblock), Phobya(Radiatoren), Alphacool(Anschraubtüllen +2 Wege Kugelhahn) und PrimoChill(Schläuche) Platz machen soll.


Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen, wenn Ihr tatsächlich meinen Rechner als Pimp my PC Kandidaten auswählen solltet. 

Zum Schluss hänge ich euch noch die Bilder von meinem aktuellen System an, die Einzelteile, zum Teil auch Fotos vom PC-Build und auch wie mein System fertig auf meinem PC-Tisch aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
euer PandaKrieger aka. Andreas


----------



## Klon54 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, schön das ihr Pimp my PC wiederholt! 
Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) IIx6 1100T 3.31 GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ + 2 WDC WD10EZEX
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
Netzteil: System Power 630W
RAM: 2x G.SKILL RipjawsX 16GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: LC Power
Monitor: LG M2380D

Meine gewünschten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Grüße Klon54


----------



## Flautze (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Warum mache ich mit?*
Weil der 5 ½ Jahre alte Rechner mal langsam ein Upgrade benötigt, damit Spiele wie Witcher 3, Fallout 4 auch mal gezockt werden können. Die Kosten für ein Upgrade sind bei meiner Regierung leider derzeit nicht durchsetzbar. Daher kommt das Gewinnspiel recht gelegen, so dass später irgendwann nochmal die Kombination CPU/Mainboard/RAM getauscht werden kann.
Was soll getauscht werden?

*Grafikkarte oder Mainboard?*
Es geht ja darum, nach dem Pimpen einen lauffähigen PC zu haben. Nur ein neues Mainboard nutzt mir da leider garnichts, wenn der Prozessor nicht darauf passt. Daher fällt die Entscheidung zugunsten der Grafikkarte aus. Alle angebotenen Optionen liefern ein sehr starkes Upgrade gegenüber der verbauten GTX 560Ti. Warum die 1070 und nicht die 1080? Siehe nächster Abschnitt.

*Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler?*
Da ich trotz niedriger Temperaturen den Prozi eh so gut wie nicht übertakten kann, und der Mugen 2 Rev B den Phenom II X4 965BE auch im guten Temperatur-Bereich hält, bringt mir ein neuer CPU-Lüfter herzlich wenig. Daher die Entscheidung für ein neues Netzteil. Außerdem ist es sicher Sinnvoll, beim Upgrade der Grafikkarte das 5 ½ Jahre alte Enermax Modu 87+, 500W auszutauschen.
Die Auswahl des Netzteiles hängt dann auch wieder direkt mit der Auswahl der Grafikkarte zusammen. 
Weder das Pure Power noch das Power Zone tauchen in der Liste für empfohlene Netzteile im PCGH-Netzteil-Forum auf, daher kommen die schonmal nicht in Frage. Auch wenn das Dark Power Pro für eine GTX1070/1080 sicherlich überdimensioniert ist (genauso wie die anderen beiden), so fällt die Wahl hierauf, da es als einziges in der besagten Liste auftaucht.
Durch die Wahl dieses Netzteiles wird jedoch die Wahl der Grafikkarte direkt beeinflusst, denn dadurch ist die Wahl der GTX 1080 – als beste Option - nicht mehr möglich. Da aber die GTX 1070 gegenüber der jetztigen ein sehr großer Fortschritt ist, sehe ich das nicht so kritisch.

*Lüfter oder Gehäuse?*
Mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse Lian Li PC-7FN+Dämmset bin ich recht zufrieden, und auch die Grafikkarte sollte da rein passen - Gehäuse hat Platz bis 29cm, Karte ist 279mm. Daher, und um es noch ein wenig leiser zu bekommen sind die Shadow Wings sicher eine gute Wahl, die Silent Wings 3 wären sicher besser, aber aufgrund der Bundles wurde diese Option gewählt.

*Welches Bundle?*
Da ich derzeit auf einem sehr kleinen IKEA-Schreibtisch zocke - Cherry MX 3.0-brown sowie die Steelseries Rival  werden auf einem Holzbrett, welches auf einer Schublade liegt benutzt - wäre das Sova MK ideal um die Holzbrett-Kombination zu ersetzen.

*Monitor?*
Ein neuer Monitor ist eine super Sache, wenn jedoch der Monitor FreeSync unterstützt, die Grafikkarte aber nicht, dann muss ich doch ein wenig die Auswahl der Grafikkarten/Monitore kritisieren. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn eine FreeSync Grafikkarte in der Auswahl gewesen wäre.
Mir ist jedoch klar, dass die Auswahl so, wie sie ist, natürlich von den Sponsoren bestimmt wird, daher – und damit die anderen Optionen so gewählt werden konnten – wird der "kleinste" Monitor gewählt. Und last but not least, einem geschenkten Gaul würde ich natürlich nicht ins Maul schauen
Daher wieder mal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an dieser Aktion teilnehmen zu können. Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich natürlich viel Glück.

*Zusammenfassung*
*ALT*
CPU/Kühler: Phenom X4 965 BE + Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B + zus. Sharkoon 120mm Lüfter
Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce 560 Ti
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 87+ Gold, 500W
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Kingston Hyper X
Festplatte/n: 1 x 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO, 2 x Samsung HE103SJ
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7FN inkl- Dämmset
Monitor: Acer24" Monitor (B243H)
Maus: Rival
Headset: Razer Chacharias
Tastatur: Cherry MX 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NEU?*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## kaiwoon (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich habe hier mein Update Plan. Ich habe mit einem Plattformwechsel im März 2016 begonnen. Zur Beendigung meines Studiums und Eintritt in Amt und Würden war ein fortsetzen meines Updates geplant. Hier meine Update Auswahl:

Monitor: iiyama G Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8 G (35 Punkte)
CPU Kühler: Shadow Rock 2 ( 2 Punkte)
Lüfter Set: Pure Wings 2 PWM ( 1 Punkt)
Peripherie: Roccat Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Ergebnis: 67 Punkte (also Punktlandung)

Mein zur Zeit laufendes System sieht so aus:
MBoard: MSI Z170-A Pro 
CPU: Intel i7 6700k 
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer7 Rev2
Grafikkarte: Asus DirectCU II HD 6950 2Gb
RAM: HyperX Fury 2133 8 GB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x bequiet Silent Wings 2
Netzteil: Zalman ZM 850hp
Gehäuse: Lian Li Big Tower PC-201A silver
Monitor 1: NEC MultiSync E231W
Monitor 2: Eizo EV2335W
Tastatur: Razer Deathstalker
Maus: Microsoft Sidewinder X3
Systemfestplatte: Intel SSD520 256 GB
Speichergrab: 4 TB HGST 


Ich hatte im März begonnen und die Plattform mit Mainboard, CPU und Ram Speicher aktualisiert. Mangels Budget konnte ich die ebenfalls notwendige Grafikkarte nicht gleichzeitig wechseln. Die AMD Grafikkarte ist überhaupt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die größte verfügbare Grafikkarte gewählt. Mit dieser Upper Class Karte bin ich auf Jahre hervorragend aufgestellt und kann mich dann auch an anspruchsvollere Grafikperlen herantasten. Deus Ex Mankind Divided steht genauso auf der Agenda wie Witcher 3.  Am liebsten hätte ich auch den teuersten Bildschirm gewählt, nur dann wäre ich aus dem Punktekonto gedriftet. Jedenfalls hab ich dann genug Arbeitsplatz um auf dem ersten Bildschirm zu spielen, auf dem zweiten Bildschirm einen Film zu schauen und auf dem dritten Bildschirm Fotos zu bearbeiten. Außerdem könnte ich wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, gut ein wenig mein Gehäuse aufräumen 

Edit: Ich würde mir einen Test wünschen, wie viel Aufmerksamkeit aktuelle Spiele erfordern, um sie einigermaßen zu erleben. Gerade wenn ich aktuelle MMOs betrachte, sind diese nur spielbar, wenn nebenbei zur Unterhaltung etwas anspruchsvolles läuft. Selbst habe ich Raids in Age of Conan oder SWTOR nur überlebt, weil ich auf einem anderen Monitor noch etwas anderes machen konnte. Das wäre auch mal interessant, wie sich die Spiele und Hardware verhält, wenn die Aufmerksamkeit nicht wirklich auf Spiel konzentriert.


----------



## NelsoNTBD (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
da ich eh vor hatte mein pc in nächster zeit aufzurüsten kommt mir euer gewinnspiel genau richtig.

Meine derzeitige Hardware:
 AMD X4 635 /Thermalright Macho
Asrock GMH880
GSkill 4 GB
AMD HD 6850
ein noname 500W netzteil
Seagate SSHD500GB
Samsung 20"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da der pc schon stark in die jahre gekommen ist würde ich mich sehr über euer upgrade freuen.
cpu/mobo/ram würde ich dann selbst noch nachrüsten wollen.


Hier meine gewählte config:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


viele grüße!


----------



## Mattoo (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
die "Pimp my PC" Aktion ist ja mal super  So kann man sein System, wenn man denn einer der glücklichen ist, upgraden und die Umwelt schonen, da man sich keinen komplett neuen PC kauft  
Zu meiner "Geschichte":
Vor Jahren habe ich mir mal während meiner Ausbildungszeit einen PC zusammen gespart und in Eigenregie zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Was war ich stolz.... Ein gutes Jahr lang habe ich gezockt wie ein wilder, ehe dann das Ausbildungsende nahte und sich im Anschluss daran eine berufliche Fortbildung nach der anderen reihte und auch die eigene Wohnung kam, sodass keine Zeit mehr zum zocken war. 
Das hat sich nun etwas beruhigt, sodass ich mich im Urlaub mal wieder an den Rechner setzen und gepflegt eine Runde zocken wollte. Nunja, die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen und mein PC ist mit seinen knapp 5 Jahren schon einer vom "alten Eisen". Bevor ich mir also neue Games zulegen wollte, habe ich mir mal die Mindestanforderungen an das System angeschaut und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen (vor allem was die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte angeht). 
Vernünftiges Zocken von neueren Spielen hatte sich damit erledigt und es wurde auf ältere Spiele zurück gegriffen. Dann habe ich mich mal über neue Komponenten informiert und habe die neuen GraKa von Nvidia gesehen und bekam ob derer Leistungen große Augen, welche sich mit Wasser füllten, als man die Preise sah....Nicht meine Liga. Also müsste man hier Kompromisse machen und auf Leistung verzichten, damit man die Spiele wenigstens zocken kann. Da ich mir die Leistungen bzw. Vergleiche auf PCGH anschaute, stieß ich auf die Aktion hier und habe mich im Kopf schon vorm meinem gepimpten PC die neuesten Shooter in 4K zocken gesehen  Ich hoffe dieser Traum wird erfüllt und die kalten Tage können wieder sinnvoll genutzt werden (zumal meine bessere Hälfte bald für mehrere Wochen beruflich unterwegs ist und ich dann ja einen Zeitvertreib benötige  )

An meiner alten Mühle ist nicht alles schlecht, aber eure Hilfe um wieder die neuesten Spiele zu zocken wäre sehr Hilfreich
Gerne schreibe ich auch Reviews oder Testberichte!

Hier dann mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)   - solides Mainboard und für PC einfach zu handhaben
CPU: I7 2600k @ 4,2 GHZ     - ist schon etwas betagter, aber die Leistung mit OC reicht auch für die nächsten Jahre locker noch aus
CPU-Kühler: von Silentmaxx - einen genauen Namen kenne ich nicht, ist aber (wie auf dem Foto zu sehen) eine Blockkühlung mit Lüfter und für OC gemacht
RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3 G.Skill "Ripjaws" 
GPU: Evga GTX 570 Superclocked     - hier haben wir den Flaschenhals, welcher mir gemütliche Tage am PC mit schöner Grafik vermiest
Netzteil: 550 W von Silentmaxx - sollte ausreichen, kann aber auch eine Erneuerung vertragen 
Gehäuse: Ebenfalls von Silentmaxx, herrlich ruhig und schlicht, da es gedämmt ist! Als Lüfter sind No-Name Lüfter verbaut, welche aber auch mal erneuert werden könnten (aber sie verrichten noch ordnungsgemäß ihren Dienst)
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner (aber eigentlich überflüssig  )
Festplatten: OCZ-Vertex 4 SSD mit 128 GB (nachträglich eingebaut); Kingston SV200S364G 64 GB SSD (im Nachhinein ein Fehlkauf) und aus meinen Vorherigen System noch eine No-Name HDD mit 232 GB
Bildschirm: AOC, 16:10 Bildschirm mit einer max. Auflösung von 1680*1050 - auch hier ist definitiv Handlungsbedarf vorhanden
Peripheriegeräte: Maus und Tastatur von Logitech, auch schon älteren Ursprungs mit Abnutzungserscheinungen, keine Gamertastatur sondern eher für Büroanwendungen zu gebrauchen; Sound kommt über ein 5.1 System von Creative (hört sich besser an, als es in Wahrheit klingt...)


Im Grunde, bis auf GPU und Bildschirm, ist der PC noch gut unterwegs, besser geht natürlich immer, aber man muss auch auf Geldbeutel und Umwelt achten. Ich habe daher nun mal 2 Varianten durchgespielt, wie ich mein PC upgraden möchte:

Variante 1 (meine Favorisierte):
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) (4K-Gaming , oh mein Gott!!!  )
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) (muss eins mit separatem Mousepad sein)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) (4K-Gaming , oh mein Gott!!!  )

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Mit der GraKa und dem Monitor hätte ich die für mich persönlich größten Schwächen des Systems beseitigt und für die nächsten Jahre meine Ruhe und Freude beim gamen. Das Roccat Bundle bringt mich dann auch bei der Peripherie in Gamer-Sphären.

Allerdings fehlen hier aus einigen Bereichen Komponenten, daher habe ich mal eine 2. Variante erstellt, wo alle Bereiche zum Zug kommen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)  (muss eins mit separatem Mousepad sein)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auch hier habe ich die Grafik samt Monitor in eine Neue Dimension gehievt. Und aufgrund der Lüfter kann ich mein Gehäuse noch mehr kühlen.Das Netzteil hätte nun noch Leistungsreserven und auch eine bessere Ausnutzung als mein bisheriges.

Nun hoffe ich, dass meine Vorstellungen in Erfüllung gehen 

Auch wenn nicht: Vielen Dank für diese super Aktion und überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu bekommen, seinen PC kostenlos pimpen zu können!

Ps: Ich würde die neuen Komponenten gerne selber einbauen. Ein Video und neue Fotos sind natürlich kein Problem!


----------



## XyyX7 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,,

da mein Rechner mittweile eine Aufrüstung Nötig hat versuche ich doch mal mein Glück.

Derzeitiges System 

Mainboard Asus Rampage Formula 4 Sockel 2011
Grafikkarte GTX 760 von GIgabyte
 CPU Lüfter Enermax 
Arbeitsspeicher Kingston Hyper X 2400Mhz
600Watt Netzteil von Sharkoon 
SSD 256 Gbyte Adata
HDD 2 TB von Segeate
Samsung 27 Zoll Full HD
Tatatur Microsoft X Sidewing glaube 
Maus TTe Sports Level 10M


Mittlwerweile könnten einige Komponenten Ausgetauscht werden da Sie doch schon in die Jahre gekommen sind.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Teile selber einbauen da ich auch schon öfter Rechner für mich oder Freunde zusammengebaut habe und bis  heute läuft alles und es macht ja auch Spaß.


Danke Liebe Grüße

René


----------



## Autsche (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich hätte sehr gern einige Upgrades für meinen bestehenden Gaming PC.


Mein aktuelles System stellt sich folgendermaßen zusammen:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 III Advanced
Motherboard: MSI Z97-G45 Gaming
CPU: INTEL Core i7-4770K 3.50GHZ (läuft auf 4GHz)
CPU Kühler: NOCTUA NH-D14
Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB
RAM: KINGSTON Hyper-X Fury 16GB 1866MHz DDR3
Netzteil: BE QUIET! Pure Power 630W
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
HDD: WD Black 2TB
Monitor: Dell U2715H 27 Zoll 


Ausgewählte Upgrades: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe meinen PC vor gut 2 1/2 Jahren zusammengestellt und erst ein Jahr später den neuen Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 gekauft. Dabei ist mir vorwiegend bei neuen Spielen aufgefallen, dass meine Grafikkarte teilweise einfach zu schwach für diese Auflösung ist. Daher würde ich mich sehr über ein Upgrade auf die GTX 1080 freuen, denn damit sollten alle FPS Probleme gegessen sein!

Den Monitor habe ich gewählt, da ich Hobby-Fotograf bin und das Bearbeiten der Bilder auf zwei großen Monitoren einfach leichter fällt.

Zu guter letzt noch das Bundle von Roccat, um auch alle Eingabegeräte auszutauschen, da meine derzeitigen schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen sind.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## XyyX7 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



XyyX7 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,,
> 
> da mein Rechner mittweile eine Aufrüstung Nötig hat versuche ich doch mal mein Glück.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKB2012 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo...trotz der enorm starken Konkurrenz werde auch ich mal mein Glück versuchen!

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Core i7-5820K
Mainboard: MSI X99 SLI Plus
Kühlung: Corsair H100
Speicher: Corsair Vengeance 32GB 
GPU: R9 390X Sapphire Nitro
Netzteil: BQ Dark Power Pro P10 650 W
Festplatten: 3x Seagate 1TB, 1x Samsung 950 Pro 256Gb, 1x Crucial BX200 480GB
Sound: SB Recon 3D
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev.B
Monitor: Asus VE 278
Laufwerke: BD-ROM, BD-Brenner


Meine Wunschkomponenten fürs Aufrüsten wären:

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 

Da ich (meiner Meinung nach) doch über eine recht solide und nicht gerade schwache Basis verfüge, habe ich meinen Schwerpunkt für die Aufrüstung auf die Grafik und die Bildausgabe gelegt.
Seit längerer Zeit spiele ich mit Downsampling und man merkt deutlich das die 390X (trotz mittlerweile guter Treiber!) und der Asus Monitor an ihre Grenzen kommen, bei WQHD ist selbst mit
Kompromissen Schluß. Die GTX1080 und der GB2888UHSU-B1 wären also in dem Fall ideal, um auf UHD zu wechseln.

Auf Maus und Tastatur lege ich jetzt nicht so viel wert, ich benutze eine einfache günstige Logitech-Tastatur und eine Logitech-Maus zur Eingabe, die beide auch schon etwas älter sind aber für mich völlig ausreichen.
Das Roccat-Bundle nehme ich gerne mit, hätte aber (da bin ich ehrlich) die 10 Punkte lieber für das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt Netzteil eingesetzt, da mein P10 auch schon einige Zeit auf dem Buckel hat.
Aber das ist leider in meiner gewählten Konstellation nicht möglich...

Seit über 20 Jahren baue ich meine PCs selbst zusammen, bei einem Gewinn würde ich auch die Komponenten gerne selbst einbauen.

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem PC: (nicht schön aber selten 

Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## SolcheSachen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

mit der Anschaffung eines 1440p-Monitors im Sommer ergab sich für mich ein Problem: Neue Blockbuster-Spiele laufen auf meiner GTX 970 nur noch auf mittleren Einstellungen, was bei solch einer hohen Auflösung natürlich mehr in's Gewicht fällt als in 1080p.
Deshalb möchte ich mich hiermit bei "Pimp my PC" bewerben, indem ich kurz mein aktuelles Setup vorstelle und anschließend meine gewählten Aufrüst-Komponenten kurz erläutere.

Mein aktuelles Setup sieht wie folgt aus:

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 4570
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 (rev. 2.0)
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP (DDR3/1600MHz)
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R5 (mit Fenster/weiß)
*Lüfter:* 2x Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 (Front), 1x Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (Rückseite)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power L8 (500W)
*CPU-Kühler:* Deepcool GAMMAXX 300
*Festplatten und SSDs:* SanDisk SDSSDP-128G-G25, Seagate Desktop HDD (2TB), Seagate Barracuda 7200 (1TB)
*Laufwerk:* LG GH24NS

*Monitore:* ASUS PB278QR, BenQ RL2455HM
*Tastatur:* Roccat Ryos MK Glow
*Maus:* Logitech G402
*Mauspad:* Roccat Sense Naval Storm
*Kopfhörer:* Sennheiser HD461G

Hier das gewünschte Bild vom PC-Innenraum: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes möchte ich kurz meine gewählten Upgrade-Komponenten vorstellen und jeweils kurz begründen, warum ich mich für diese entschieden habe.

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Grafikkarte:* Die GTX 1070 ist derzeit der "Sweet Spot" für Gaming in 1440p. Ein neues Mainboard würde mir nichts nützen, da meine aktuelle CPU nicht auf den 1151-Sockel passt. Für eine GTX 1080 haben die Punkte, selbst nach langem Durchprobieren, nicht gereicht.  
*Lüfter-Set:* An sich bin ich mit meiner Lüfter-Konfiguration momentan zufrieden, allerdings würde ich die neuen Silent Wings 3 gerne mal ausprobieren. Ein neues Gehäuse muss nicht her, da ich mit meinem Define R5 momentan sehr zufrieden bin.
*Bundles:* Hier habe ich in erster Linie nach dem Ausschlussverfahren gewählt. Das Bundle mit dem Sova MK bringt mir nichts, da ich am Schreibtisch spiele und die Nyth im dritten Bundle hat mir zu viele Tasten.
*Netzteil:* Mein 500W-Netzteil ist zwar momentan ausreichend, bietet allerdings kein Kabelmanagement, was in einem Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster durchaus stören kann. Außerdem schadet ein großer Puffer für ein eventuelles späteres Aufrüsten nicht. Die Wahl fiel auf das Dark Power Pro 11, da es die höchste Modularität und 80PLUS-Zertifizierung unter den drei Kandidaten mit sich bringt. Einen neuen Kühler brauche ich momentan nicht, da der Deepcool momentan genügend Kühlleistung für meine CPU bietet und relativ leise arbeitet.
*Monitor:* Hier habe ich mich, obwohl die Punkte dafür gereicht hätten, bewusst gegen das 28-Zoll-Modell entschieden. Zum einen ist 2160p derzeit mit kaum einem Single-GPU-System in maximalen Einstellungen zu bewältigen, zum anderen nimmt meine Monitorhalterung nur Modelle bis 27 Zoll auf. Meine Wahl fiel auf das 1440p-Modell, da ein 1080p-Monitor bei mir lediglich als Zweimonitor dienen würde und die 144Hz Refresh-Rate damit verschwendet wäre. Außerdem funktioniert eine Kombination aus 1440p- und 1080p-Monitor, wie ich sie gerade benutze, nicht wirklich einwandfrei.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen würde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SolcheSachen


----------



## Fruit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

coole Aktion wieder. Ich möchte gern meinen Bruder damit überraschen. Er ist noch Schüler und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Also die perfekte Gelegenheit.
Die Config seines Rechner steht in meiner Signatur (PC 3). Die in Klammern stehenden Angaben (GTX 770 + E9 + 8 GB RAM) sind meine alten Teile welche ich bis vor 2 Wochen selbst noch genutzt habe und ihm evtl. schenken möchte. Nun ergibt sich hier natürlich eine viel bessere Gelegenheit 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


aktuelle Hardware
i5 750 2,66GHz box //
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 S1156 //
Kingston 2x2GB RAMKit DDR3 1333 //
Seagate 1TB HDD //
Sapphiere HD5850 1024MB //
NT 525W Enermax Pro82//
250 GB SSD Samsung Evo 850//


Wenn ich gewinne, macht ihr gleich zwei Personen glücklich 

"Pimp my Brothers-PC"


----------



## He55y (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Alt

Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG$-W
Mainboard: MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition
Cpu: AMD FX 6300
Kühler AC Freezer XTR rev.2
Arbeitsspeicher 8GB 
Grafik: Geforce 9500 GS (512MB)
Netzteil.MS-TECH 750 Watt (MS-N750-VAL)

Neu


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich sehr freuen Die Komponenten zubekommen 
Würde die selber einbauen und video und bilder sind kein proplem

danke im voraus  He55y


----------



## Thor2016 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Mein PC werkelt klaglos seit Anfang 2014 in dieser Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard:  MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
Prozessor:    I5 4670 K
Kühler:           EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM:               4x4 GB DDR3 Avexir Core Series @ 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 660ti
Netzteil:        be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB, 3 mechanische FP für Multimedia und Sicherung
Gehäuse:       Aerocool Xpredator White Ed. Big Tower incl. je ein 230 mm-Lüfter vorn und oben
Monitor:        23" mit FullHD Auflösung von Medion
Tastatur:        Logitech G910

Das ganze war seinerzeit schon nicht mehr das Aktuellste, aber zu mehr hat´s halt nicht gereicht.
Mit zwei Studenten an der Backe brauche ich in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht ans Aufrüsten denken.
Jetzt kommt die Grafik doch des öfteren an ihre Grenzen, daher habe ich folgende Wahl für "Pimp my PC" getroffen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles:        ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:        be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor:       iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum? Die Grafikkarte ist momentan der Knackpunkt.
Warum die GTX 1080? Weil´s einfach der Hammer wäre!! Die 1060 würde es auch tun.
Dazu ein etwas kräftigeres Netzteil und der Rest ergibt sich von allein.

Wertes PCGH-Team, gern würde ich mich auch auf Euer Urteil verlassen und Euch völlig freie Hand gewähren, um meinem PC zu mehr Leistung zu verhelfen! In dem Fall würde ich Euch den Rechner natürlich zuschicken.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


Hier meine Fotos:


----------



## Killswitch2008 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team und natürlich auch alle Leser,
auch dieses Jahr freue ich mich wieder. mich bei dem Pimp my PC "Event"zu bewerben. Die letzten Jahre hat es leider nicht geklappt. Aber man darf ja hoffen.

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:



*Mainbaord: *
Asus Z87-PRO (C2)

*CPU:*
 Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3

*CPU-Kühler: *
Noctua U-12P

*Kühlung:*
 Noiseblocker Blacksilent XK-2 und Bequiet (die ersten^^) 140mm auf dem EKL Peter der Grafikkarte

*Gehäuse:*
 Fractal Design Define XL R2

*RAM: *
Teamgroup 16 GB Vulcan 2400 Mhz

*Grafikkarte:*
 EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti

*Monitor:*
 Fujitsu P Line P27T-7 LED

*SSD:*
 Crucial MX100 512 GB

*Netzteil:*
 Seasonic X-400 Platinum Fanless





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun würde ich gerne meinen Rechner mit eurer Hilfe auf einen endgeilen Spielerechner upgraden.



*Grafikkarte: *
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)

*CPU-Kühler:*
 be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)

*Lüfter-Set:*
 be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

*Bundles: *
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

*Monitor:*
 iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei meinem Rechner lege ich viel Wert auf die Lautstärke, jedoch sollte auch die Leistung nicht zu kurz kommen. Aber gerade bei der Grafikleistung mangelt es bei mir gerade erheblich. Spiele wie Fallout 4 laufen bei mir mehr schlecht als recht und so habe ich nur noch wenig Spaß beim zocken. Durch das Upgrade von euch, könntet ihr mir diesen Spaß zurückgeben und nebenbei sieht mein Rechner auch noch deutlich schicker aus, denn die zwei 140mm Lüfter sind etwas zu viel für meinen kleinen Peter. Abgesehen davon kann ich bestätigen, dass ein Custum Kühler über Jahre die Grafikkarte leicht verbiegen kann.
Auch wäre es schön meinen alten Noctua einmal in Rente zu schicken und in einen der Büro PC's meiner Familie zu verbauen. So könnten auch sie von dem noch immer ganz guten Noctua profitieren.
Im Moment ist mein Define XL vollgestopft mit Noiseblocker Lüftern und ich würde, nachdem die BeQuiets in Tests so gut abgeschnitten haben, diese doch gerne mal gegen meine selektierten Lüfter antreten lassen und sie dann gerne ersetzen, sodass auch sie ein weiteres Leben im Büro Rechner verbringen könnten.
Natürlich muss ich beim Zocken auch wert auf meine Hand legen und deswegen wird sie aktuell auf ein Roccat Alumic gebettet, allerdings hat dieses auch schon bessere Zeiten erlebt und würde sich sicherlich über eine endgültige Ablöse freuen.
Da ich viel live an Websites  arbeite würde der Monitor zu meinem Fujitsu sehr gut passen, sodass ich auf ihm immer die aktuelle Website einblenden könnte und auf dem anderen Monitor den HTML Text editieren könnte. Das würde mir viele lästige Wechsel ersparen und somit hätte ich mehr Zeit bei PCGH zu lesen^^

Abschließend wünsche ich uns allen noch viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Auswahl


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Hier erstmal meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU Intel Core i7-5820k
CPU-Kühler Cryorig Ultimate R1
Mainboard Gigabyte  GA-X99-UD4
RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX 16Gb DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte Nvidia Zotax GTX970 Extreme Core Edition
Netzteil Sea-Sonic SS-760XP2
SSD Crucial M500 240GB + Transcend 1TB
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF XB
Maus Logitech G500
Tastatur Corsair Vengeance K95
Headset Sennheiser PC151
Monitor Asus VG278HE


Folgende Auswahl wurde getroffen:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Mein System besteht hauptsächlich aus gebraucht gekauften Komponenten, bis auf das Netzteil und die Eingabegeräte. Ich sehe vor allem bei zwei Punkten Handlungsbedarf: Monitor und Gehäuse. Wobei bei ersterem Punkt der Tausch der Grafikkarte die Bedingung ist und ohne nicht viel Sinn machen würde. Mein bisheriger Monitor hat mir all die Jahre treu gedient, doch er hatte schon immer irgendwie einige Negativpunkte. Er hat zum Beispiel für seine Full-HD-Auflösung eine ziemlich große Bildschirmfläche (27 Zoll) und somit ist die Pixeldichte nicht gerade schön. Es führt dazu das Spiele, trotz hoher Einstellungen, immer irgendwie minderwertig aussehen. Er hat zwar 144hz, aber was nützt einem die sagenhafte Bildwiederholfrequenz wenn das Bild in der Qualität nicht mithalten kann?
Deshalb ist es schon seit längerem mein Wunsch auf WQHD umzusteigen und die teilweise geringere Bildwiederholfrequenz in Kauf zu nehmen. Dies geht aber nicht ohne neue Grafikkarte, da die GTX970 bei WQHD ziemlich alt aussehen dürfte.
Nun zum Gehäuse... mein Cooler Master HAF XB. Auch dieses hat seine Vorteile, vor allem kann man es schnell zu einem Benchtable umbauen. Es ist handlich und kompakt. Aber es hat auch gravierende Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel den gänzlich fehlenden Kabelmanagement und dem Mesh-Design. Durch den geringen Platz und das Ausweichen auf zwei Etagen, wird jedes Kabelmangement zu einer Torture. Durch das Mesh-Design ist das Gehäuse sehr laut... ständig hat man Luft-Geräusche, die ich zwar mittlerweile etwas beseitigen konnte durch etwas Dämmung aber das Ergebnis ist einfach nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Denn Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen und euch mit reichlich Bildern versorgen.

Ich würde mich über die obengenannten Komponenten sehr freuen. Des weiteren wünschen ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und Glück!

Gruß






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0nny (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

für folgende Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden.
Mit meinen jetzigen System ist das Spielen nur auf Low Settings möglich daher habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden. Da mein jetziges Netzteil nicht genug Leistung für die Grafikkarte und die CPU hat habe ich mich für das Dark Power Pro 11 entschieden. Warum ich mich für das Gehäuse Silent Base 800 entschieden habe ist selbsterklärend wenn man sich das Foto von mein jetzigen Pc anschaut. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ausgewählte Produkte

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mein Derzeitiges System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 
GPU: Asus GeForce 8800 GTS 320 MB 
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Neo-F
Ram: 16 GB
HDD: 500GB WD 
HDD: 500GB WD 
SSD: 128GB Crucial
Netzteil: LC-Power


----------



## Schrottbot (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen, 

erst einmal mein aktueller Rechner: 

CPU:             Intel Core i5-6500
Kühler:        Scythe Katana 4
MB:               ASRock H170 Pro4
GPU:             XFX AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3 GiByte
RAM:            Crucial 2x4 GiByte DDR4, 2133MHz
Speicher:    Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128 GiByte, Seagate 500 GiByte
Netzteil:     CoolerMaster G550M
Gehäuse:    NZXT Lexa
Monitor:     LG 27" LED FullHD Monitor
Maus:           Roccat Savu
Tastatur:     Sharkoon Skiller Pro



Und hier meine Upgrade Wünsche: 

Mainboard:        MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:     be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles:              ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse:            be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor:             iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen Tag allen hier und ein Dankeschön an die PCGH Redaktion (und Sponsoren) für das Gewinnspiel!

Momentan hab ich bei mir verbaut:
CPU Intel Core i5-6600k
CPU-Kühler Watercool Heatkiller
Grafikkarte Gainward Phantom GTX680 2GB + EK Waterblock
restl. WaKü Aquastream XT, airplex revolution 420/360mm, irgendein Tube AGB
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z170-UD3
RAM Kingston HyperX DDR4-2666
Netzteil Revolution87+ 550W
SSD Crucial M500 480GB
HDD WD Green 4TB
Gehäuse Corsair 800D
Maus Func MS-2
Tastatur QPAD MK-50
Mauspad Riesengroooß (Tecknet billig Teil)
Headset Beyerdynamic DT990 & Fiio E07k + Zalman Mic
Monitor QNIX QX2710LED (Korea Import FTW)


Und damit würde ich es gerne Aufhübschen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Vieles hat sich durch die Bedingungen ergeben, aber da ich schon ein Z170 Board (mit CPU  ) habe und die 680 nicht mehr taufrisch ist sollte es schon mal ne Graka sein.
Mein Momentaner Monitor läuft schon mit WQHD und 120fps und deshalb wäre der 27"er ein "Rückschritt" gewesen (rein von den technischen Daten her mein QNIX hat doch paar Schwächen ).
Da 1080 und 4k Monitor nicht geht also die 1070.
Den Dark Rock Pro 3 wollte ich da ich eh mal auf einen eher transportablen Rechner wollte (im Gegensatz zum aktuellen mit Wakü).
Dagegen steht etwas das Silent Base 800, aber das eine Kilo und die paar cm machen auch keinen Unterschied mehr. (mir gefällt das 600 optisch weniger gut)
Zum Equipment drum rum bzw. Bundle ich bin mit meinem jetzigen Zeug echt zufrieden und auch dran gewöhnt, da wollt ich dann keine Punkte rein investieren.
Falls ich gewinnen sollte hab ich auch nen Grund mal den PC zu entstauben, in dem Sinne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

//*Sieht man hier gleich ein Bild meines dreckigen PCs *

Zum Schluss wünsch ich noch allen viel Glück (nur mir ein bisschen mehr )

hendrosch


----------



## Merowinger0807 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Da ich soeben auf dieses echt geniale Gewinnspiel gestoßen bin, möchte ich es natürlich auch versuchen und die Glücksfee um kräftige Unterstützung bitten 


Anbei mein derzeitiges Setup:

CPU : Intel Xeon 1231v3
Mainboard : MSI Z97 Gaming 3
RAM : 2x4GB und 2x8GB Kingston DDR3 HyperX Fury 1866MHz
Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2
GPU : XFX RX 480 GTR
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 580W CM
HDD/SSD : 1x Samsung Evo 850 250GB SSD, 1x Intel 530 240GB SSD, 1x Samsung HDD 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Bildschirme : Acer G257HU (WQHD) sowie Asus VS239H (FHD)

Bis auf die RX 480 und dem Acer G257HU ist alles gebraucht zusammengetragen worden. Da ich von daheim auch arbeite, war mir eine hohe Rohrechenleistung sowie etwas mehr RAM sehr wichtig da ich teils 2 VM Umgebungen offen habe und nebenher dann noch ein Spiel meiner Wahl. Im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres steht mir Nachwuchs ins Haus womit dann deutlich weniger Finanzmittel für etwaige Upgrades zur Verfügung stehen. Sprich dieses Gewinnspiel käme GENAU recht. So hätte ich vorab das Upgrade und könnte mir "relativ" sorgenfrei etwas beiseite legen für unser Kind 

Hier die von mir ausgesuchten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit den ausgesuchten Komponenten würdet ihr, sollte ich denn soviel Glück besitzen (wirklich noch NIE etwas gewonnen), direkt 2 Menschen glücklich machen.
Meine Frau würde meine RX 480 und mein E9 580W bekommen und ihr Rechnerinnenleben würde in das Silent Base wandern und hätte ein Effizienz-Upgrade (derzeit noch eine alte GTX 770 sowie ein altes Sharkoon Rush Power Netzteil verbaut welches auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat) und mehr Platz im Rechner und ich könnte meinen alten FHD Monitor durch meinen G257HU ersetzen und der Iiyama würde mein neuer primärer Bildschirm und ich könnte mit der GTX 1070 diesen auch ordentlich befeuern 
Und seien wir mal ehrlich, 2x WQHD ist definitiv schöner als der Mischmasch aus WQHD/FHD  Zusätzlich stünde mir so mehr Platz auf dem Desktop zur Verfügung um auch gescheit arbeiten zu können.

Und hier die Bilder zum PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch von mir @alle 
Viel Glück und mir natürlich am meisten


----------



## Sahnetorte (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

*Ein Patient mit besonderen Bedürfnissen braucht eure Hilfe
und bewirbt sich für eure Aufrüstaktion.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 670
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
SSD: 128GB Crucial C300
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro 4
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 500W CM
RAM: 2x G.SKILL 8GB GB DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Chieftec (16 Jahre alt und teildefekt)
Monitor: DELL 2209WA
Eingabegeräte: MS Optical (2001) + Cherry Rubberdome


Meine gewünschten Komponenten:

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)_

edit:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
​
Begründung:
Leider habe ich eure letzte(n) Aufrüstaktion(en) verpasst und bin jetzt aber über eure Printausgabe darauf aufmerksam geworden. Gerade rechtzeitig: Wie ihr erkennen könnt, pfeift vor allem mein Gehäuse aus dem letzten Loch! Auch wenn ich bei BF gerne den Medic spiele, muss ich mir doch immer wieder dispektierliche Kommentare über meine Verarztungsfähigkeiten bezüglich meines Gehäuses  von meinen Kollegen (?) anhören. Vielleicht war es ein Fehler beziehungsweise ich selbst zu stolz, als ich nach der erfolgreichen ersten Hilfe ein Foto meines Werks fortan als Profilbild in Skype gewählt hatte. Nunja, selbst ohne diesen Lapsus ist mir eine Mischung aus Spott und Mitleid sicher, wenn ich bei Gesprächen über die neusten Anschaffungen von Eingabegeräten erwähne, dass ich immernoch mit einer MS Optical von 2001 unterwegs bin und als Tastatur keine Mecha mit RGB-Beleuchtung zum Einsatz kommt, sondern eine mausgraue Cherry (~10 Jahre). Gleiches gilt für meinen Monitor. WSXGA (1680x1050) scheint heutzutage ein No-Go zu sein.

Recht aktuell sind dafür Ram und Netzteil. Der i5 sollte auch noch für das kommende BF1 gut geeignet sein. Eine GTX1070 und ein neuer Monitor wären also die perfekte Behandlung. Und meinem Rechner würde es auch gut tun.

Viele Grüße

edit: Hatte bei den Bildern von Außen ganz vergessen, den Innenraum zu fotografieren.

edit2: Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass wirklich in jeder Kategorie ein Produkt ausgewählt sein muss. Habe meine Auswahl angepasst.


----------



## Springuin (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein momentanes Setup sieht grad so aus (seit ca. 4 Jahren gleich ^^):

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX570
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden King SF-550P14PE
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi-Tower
SSD: 128 GB Samsung 850 Evo 
HDD:  3x1,5 TB Western Digital
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 1600MHZ Kingston HyperX
Monitor: Acer 24“

Mit paar neuen Komponenten könnte da neuer Schwung reinkommen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Finde diese Aktion von PCGH wirklich hammer  euch allen viel Glück

Meine Grafikkarte hat neuerdings Probleme. Habe mich schon damit auseinander gesetzt und so wies aussieht hat der Chip einen Schuss bekommen d.h. sobald ich anfange zu zocken schaltet der PC einfach ab. Kann also leider gar nicht mehr zocken, da ich im Studium hänge und mit meinem Nebenjob Miete und Müsli bezahlen muss.  Mit den ausgewählten Komponenten könnte ich also denke ich endlich wieder einsteigen 
Zum Schluss noch ein Bild meines Setups  :


----------



## Evandure (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zum Pimp my PC 2016 habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell im Rechner:

Grafikkarte: Asus HD 7870
Netzteil: 630W L8 CM
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3
CPU: 3570K
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Monitor: ViewSonic VX2770SMH-LED
RAM: 2x4gb GSkill Sniper DDR3
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Peripherie: Logitech K310 + Logitech G700

Der 3570K würde der 1070 ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern machen.  Dazu noch eine ordentliches Netzteil und ein paar Schmankerl, inkl super Panel und der PC ist bereit, noch einige Jahre schöne Zockerstunden zu bescheren.^^

Super Sache von euch @PCGH und viel Glück an alle anderen. 

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## VirusSXD (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team,


erstmal vielen Dank für euer neues "Pimp my PC" special und ich bin schon gespannt welcher glückliche Bewerber sich an den tollen Produkten erfreuen darf.
Meine Komponenten Auswahl ist hauptsächlich auf die Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G und den Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 gefallen, da ich die Kombination sehr gut benötigen kann. Ich Spiele zur Zeit sehr gerne in Full HD (mein Monitor lässt nicht mehr zu) mit allen Details, als über Downsampling in WQHD Auflösung und Details abschalten zu müssen. Mit der oben genannten Kombination ist das perfekt möglich, obwohl mit der Grafikkarte auch ein Spiele-Betrieb in UHD möglich ist, nur sicherlich nicht immer in ausreichenden fps bei einigen aktuellen und kommenden Spielen.
Die gewählten Gehäuse-Lüfter be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM werde ich in meinem Gehäuse gegen die vorhandenen Standard-Lüfter austauschen.
Die Tastatur Roccat Suora ist eine mechanische und da bin ich gespannt wie sich diese gegenüber meiner normalen aber gut funktionierende Logitech verhält.
Beim be quiet! CPU-Kühler werde ich schauen ob dieser bei mir oder einem Familien Mitglied Verwendung finden wird.


Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern und natürlich mir die Daumen.


Den Ein- und Aufbau werde ich selbst machen (sorry PCGH-Team das Ihr das nicht machen dürftâ€‹).


Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinem PC mit Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein PC
Prozessor: Intel i7-2600K @4,4Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 EVO
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5D
Festplatte(n): 250GB Samsung SSD 840 Pro / 2TB Seagate ST2000DM001
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Sound: Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER E9 580W CM
Gehäuse: fractal design Define R4 Black Pearl
Monitor: Asus VE278H
Eingabegeräte: Maus Steelseries Sensei und Tastatur Logitech G510
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 pro 64bit




Meine ausgewählten Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pc_Games_Lukas (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCHG Team,
ersteinmal vielen Dank das ihr so eine Aktion macht. Ich habe mir vor kurzem Assassins Creed Syndicate gekauft, doch auf meinem aktuellem Pc ist das Spiel leider kaum, bis garnicht spielbar, deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde, da ich dann endlich in den genuss des tollen spieles kommen könnte. Außerdem möchte ich natürlich in der Zunkunft weiter tolle Spiele spielen und ist leider momentan nicht vorstellbar, da ich nur Schüler bin und nicht das nötige Geld habe um mir teure Hardware leisten zu können.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
Grafigkarte: AMD Radeon R7770
Mainboard: MSI Z78-GD55
Netzteil: Cosair CX430M 
Arbeitspeicher: 8GB Cosair Vengeance LP
CPU Kühler: Intel Box Küher
HDD: Hitachi (weiß die genaue Bezeichnung leider nicht)
SSD: Samsung 840EVO
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos SE
Monitor: Acer G246ML

Meine ausgesuchte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich selber habe schon einige Pc´s zusammen gebaut, daher würde ich mich freuen wenn die Teile direkt zu mir kommen würde, damit ich diese so schnell wie möglich einbauen könnte 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen, 
Gruß Lukas


----------



## gte-1- (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo erstmal,

Ich hoffe, dass ich auch an diesem tollen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen kann, Diese Frage stelle ich mir da ich wohl einer der wenigen bin, der (noch) keinen Desktop-PC besitzt. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren einen Packard Bell Laptop zugelegt der nun aber auch schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist. Jedoch hab ich ihn mit einem Razer Aufkleber ganz schön "gepimpt" . Ich würde die Komponenten dafür nutzen einen von Grund auf neuen Desktop-PC aufzubauen. Schon lange verfolge ich das Spiel Star Citizen, für welches mein jetziges Notebook die minimalen Systemanforderungen jedoch bei weitem unterschreitet. Es ist einfach ein Kindheitstraum von mir, selbst durch den freien Raum zu fliegen und neue Welten zu entdecken, so wie man es aus Film und Fernsehen kennt. Bei der PCGH-Redaktion möchte ich mich zum Schluss auch noch bedanken. Schon seit mehreren Jahren lese ich die PCGH und das immer mit großem Vergnügen. Ich wollte einfach immer auf dem Laufenden bleiben, falls ich zufällig mal genug für einen "Gaming-PC" zusammengespart hätte. Dabei war es mir wichtig, immer die Printausgabe zu kaufen, da ich befürchtete, dass diese Medium bald aussterben würde. Ich finde einfach, dass es ein tolles Gefühl ist, immer mal wieder durch das Magazin zu blättern, um zu fantasieren, wie man denn was-wie-wann machen würde, falls man sich frei in dem Katalog bedienen könnte. Dieses Gefühl ist etwas komplett anderes, als es vom Handy-Display abzulesen. Vielen Dank für diese sehr informativ und auch teils humorvoll geschriebene Zeitschrift! 

Mein alter Packard Bell EasyNote LM85:
Cpu: Intel Pentium P6100 @ 2.0 GHz  (Dual-Core)
Gpu: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
Den Rest kann ich nicht genauer entziffern, ist ein Laptop mit 17" Monitor, Tastatur, 1.3 MP Webcam und als Betriebssystem Windows 7 64-Bit

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank noch einmal für die tolle Zeitschrift und auch für dieses Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Teri-1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, Super Aktion! Also bitte: Pimp my PC!

Zur Zeit habe ich in meinem PC verbaut:
ASRock H97M Pro4
Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A
Kingston HyperX FURY blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10
Asus ATI Radeon EAH5770 CUCore 1GB (Lüfter ersetzt)
Be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8-400W
SSD Samsung 470 Series 64GB
SATA-HDD Hitachi 160GB
SATA-DVD Brenner LG
Gehäuse: Fractal Design CORE 1000 USB 3.0
Lüfter:  be quiet! Silent Wings 2 92mm, Noiseblocker 120mm, Fractal 120mm
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 740BF (17" 1280x1024)
Noname Headset
Logitech  G15 Refresh
Logitech G9x Laser Maus
Kein Mauspad

Grafikkarte und Monitor sind längst überfällig.
Das Gehäuse werde ich selber ersetzen, da es unbedingt ein kompakter Cube werden soll.
Das Netzteil werde ich dann natürlich auch ersetzen.
Dann kommt da auch eine 500GB SSD rein die hier schon auf ihren Einsatz wartet.

Bei der Konfiguration habe ich den Fokus auf Grafikkarte und Monitor gelegt.
Einbau/Umbau würde ich gerne selber machen, da ich dabei viel Spaß habe und nicht auf meinen PC verzichten muss.

Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke für die Aktion und viele Grüße!


----------



## Daenschi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!
Ich habe für mich selbst bereits einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt (und bereits bestellt) und möchte meinen jetzigen PC für meine Freundin als Weihnachtsgeschenk “aufbereiten“ (da sie bisher jede Arbeit auf ihrem Laptop verrichtet).
Da kommt eure Tuning-Aktion wie gerufen und ich werde gerne mein Glück versuchen!


Zunächst das, was ich übergeben kann:


CPU: Intel i5-2500k
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
MoBo: Asus P8Z68-V Pro
GPU: Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II
RAM: 8GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3-1333
PSU: Enermax Modu87+ 600W
SSD1: Crucial  CT250BX100SSD1
SSD2: Crucial M4 64 GB (leider ausgefallen, verweilt als Erinnerung im PC)
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500 GB (HD502HJ)
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower white/red
Leider keine Peripherie-Geräte und auch keinen Monitor und keine Lautsprecher.


Nun zu den Wunsch-Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3Punkte übrig)


Zur Begründung:
Zunächst zur Grafikkarte + Monitor. Die GTX 1060 reicht definitv aus, um den 1440p-Monitor von iiyama mit fps zu versorgen. Die bisherige Spielauswahl meiner Freundin – Life is Strange, die Borderlands-Reihe, sowie diverse Lego-Spiele – spricht ebenso für flüssiges Spielen in der QHD-Auflösung. Ich weiß, dass noch Punktebudget für den größeren 4k-Monitor vorhanden ist, dieser wäre aber ein kleiner Overkill und nicht wirklich notwendig.
Danach habe ich mich für den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden. Der Noctua NH-D14 ist inzwischen knapp 7 Jahre alt und verrichtet seine Arbeit immer noch sehr gut, aber leider nicht mehr so leise, wie er es am Anfang für mich tat. Da meine bessere Häfte hobbymäßig gerne Bilder bearbeitet, stände einem kommenden CPU-Upgrade im nächsten Jahr nichts mehr im Weg.
Bei dem Bundle habe ich mich für das Größte entschieden, da ich außer dem PC nichts überreichen kann. Die sehr netten „Spielereien“ der Skeltr – Multimediatasten, Hintergrundbeleuchtung sowie die Integration des Smartphones durch den Docking-Slot – haben es mir sehr angetan.
Abschließend habe ich mich für das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black entschieden. Bei dem jetzigen Gehäuse ist leider die Frontdoor „angelaufen“ (siehe Bilder). Außerdem sind noch die Standardlüfter installiert, welche ihre Arbeit nach all den Jahren nicht mehr leise verrichten. Das neue Gehäuse würde beide Probleme durch die neuen Lüfter und die angenehme Optik wieder wett machen!


Natürlich würde ich gerne den Zusammenbau selbst vornehmen.


Abschließend bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: Für meine Freundin hoffe ich natürlich, dass ich gewinne.
Dennoch wünsche ich allen viel Erfolg und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware! 


LG
Daniel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi9800 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

**** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2016 ****


Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich meinen Rechner für die Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.
Hier noch einmal ein Lob an die tolle Aktion, ich hoffe ihr behaltet das bei 

Ich bewerbe mich hier, weil ich mehr Power zum zocken brauche!
So please PCGH pimp my PC


*Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware:*

Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Shark

Mainboard:  Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3 rev 2.0

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k @4,2GHz

CPU-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 3

RAM:  2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz von Geil & 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz von Kingston

Grafikkarte:  Sapphire Radeon R9 380X Nitro

Laufwerke: Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner

Festplatte:  SSD 480GB Sandisk Ultra II

Netzteil:  be quiet! 700W

Monitor:  Medion 22 Zoll 1680x1050

Bundles:  Maus Razer Abyssus, Tastatur Logitech G15, Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681



*Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung: *

Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben damit sollten alle Spiele und auch die zukünftigen ohne Probleme laufen und das in voller Bracht 
Mit dem Mainboard kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, da mir die passenden Teile dazu fehlen (CPU, Ram)
und ich noch mit der Leistung meines i5 zufrieden bin und noch abwarten möchte was ZEN bringen wird.

CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Ich habe mich hier für den be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 entschieden, da ich hoffe dass er mehr Wärme abführen kann und dabei auch ein Stück leiser ist wie mein aktueller Kühler
und ich denke, dass mein Netzteil noch genug Power hat.

Lüfter-Set:  be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Hier habe ich mich für die Lüfter entschieden, weil ich mein Gehäuse total gerne hab, ich mag das Design einfach total und ein paar mehr Lüfter würden sicher zu einer besseren Temperatur in meinem PC beitragen.
Den Festplattenkäfig kann man auch rausnehmen falls die neue Grafikkarte mal mehr Platz brauchen sollte.

Bundles:  ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Hier musste ich diese Variante wählen, weil ich Linkshänder bin und in den anderen Varianten einmal die Sova und die Nyth einfach für Rechtshänder sind und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, gibt es keine Linkshänderversionen

Monitor:  iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit 2560 x 1440 Auflösung wäre eine ECHTE Verbesserung zu meinem aktuellen Monitor. 
Wahrscheinlich ist er auch keine Heizung mehr  

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Ich denke mit dem Upgrade würde ich in eine neue Dimension des Gaming fliegen  *



Schöne Grüße aus Stuttgart

Michele D.


----------



## Dalles (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier ist noch ein gewinnwilliger Leser. 
Ich finde das Gewinnspiel super, beim letzten mal habe ich es leider verpasst.

Hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Auswahl ist mir recht einfach gefallen, da ich...
a) ein altes Gehäuse habe (war schon gebraucht gekauft) das mich schon ewig begleitet und auch gerne mal hier und da klappert und jetzt einfach mal Zeit für ein neues ist.
b) sowieso gerne einen neuen und vor allem größeren Monitor hätte.
c) im Bereich Peripherie gut ausgerüstet bin.

Das sind dann auch gleich die Gründe warum ich gerne die neue Hardware hätte. Außerdem trägt ehrlicherweise die notorische ebbe auf dem Bankkonto ihren Teil dazu bei. 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Board: Asus P8Z77
Netzteil: Seasonic 550W
RAM: Corsair 8GB
GPU: ASUS GTX970
SSD: Samsung EVO 500GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Gehäuse: LianLi
Monitor: Benq XL2420T

Den zusammenbau würde ich auf jeden Fall selbst übernehmen.
Grüße

Mirco




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadrippe (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Intel Core i7 2700K
Asus P8Z68-V LE 
16GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 
2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv 
Soundblaster Audigy 5/Rx
700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Tower Kühler
120x120x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1     drei mal ver baut 
Antec Three Hundred
Samsung Syncmaster 226BW
Logitech MX 518
Ednet Slim Line Keyboard
Thermaltake Headset, ohne nähere Bezeichnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

erst einmal vielen Dank euch und den Sponsoren für diese tolle Aktion! Da es hier weit möhrigerere Möhren als meine gibt rechne ich mir zwar kaum Chancen aus, einen Versuch ist es mir aber dennoch wert.

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Glaskasten ganz zufrieden. Klar, mehr Power ginge immer, aber das ganze muss ja auch bezahlt/erspart werden *seufz*.
Bevor ich aber meinen Wunsch äußere, muss ich zugeben ein wenig verwirrt zu sein. Ihr schreibt " werden wir nur die Bauteile ersetzen, welche Ihnen den größten Vorteil bieten" -was ja durchaus Sinn ergibt. Andererseits schreibt ihr "Sie müssen ein Produkt aus jeder Kategorie wählen,".

Mich verwirrt, dass z.B mein Wunsch am "sinnvollsten" (Luxusproblem) eine bessere Grafikkarte und passender Monitor wäre. Aber warum muss ich noch Sachen auswählen, die vermutlich eh nicht "am sinnvollsten" ausgewählt/verbaut werden?

Und noch 'ne Frage  Warum ist immer das Peripherie Bundle mit dabei? Ich steig da nicht durch....

Vor knapp zwei Jahren war nicht mehr als eine NVidia970 drin. Ist 'ne ordentliche Karte, aber ich merke doch, dass ich bei einigen Spielen ins ruckeln komme, wenn ich alles mal gerne auf Anschlag stellen würde. Andererseits dachte ich, das die Karte ausreicht, da ich eh nieee  höher als 1080p spielen werden und dementsprechend habe ich mir meinen Monitor geholt...denkste Puppe

Naja, mehr ginge immer und wär schon schön. Deshalb fällt meine Wahl auch auf eine Grafikkarte und einen passenden Monitor, mehr brauche ich einfach nicht oder ist einfach zu neu, bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden mit meinem PC. 

Also *hier* der *eigentliche Wunsch*:
Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G *(23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 *(19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 67 (15 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Die Graka und der Monitor wären schon der Hammer, würde mich riesig freuen!

Ich finde das Bundle, vor allem die Tastatur, zwar ganz spannend, aber brauchen tue ich es nicht und würde es den Jungs eines guten Freundes schenken. Die würden sich sehr darüber freuen.

Jetzt der Wunsch, wenn man wirklich aus jeder Kategorie etwas wählen muss (sinnvoll oder nicht..):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)

Gehäuse, Peripherie Bundle, CPU Kühler würden auch an die Jungs gehen. Wir versuchen halt gerade einen PC zusammen zu basteln, der einem 14Jährigen möglichst lange zum Zocken und Schulkram dienen kann (und der Jüngere wird natürlich auch älter)...auch wenn sich die Suche vermutlich bis Weihnachten hinzieht...

Meine alte Graka und Monitor würde mein Vater bekommen, damit er endlich mal wieder mit mir mit besserer Grafik zocken kann bzw. hoffentlich wäre das mal die Initialzündung seinen PC komplett generalüberholen zu dürfen.

Den Einbau bzw. Anstöpseln würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen, meinen kleinen Glaskasten schicke ich nicht per Post *beiDEMgedankenNOCHmehrGRAUEhaareBEKOMMT*

Zu guter Letzt mein PC und natürlich allen viel Glück bei der Aktion 

CPU: i5 4670 + Silentium PC Fortis3 Malik CE + 120mm PWM NB-eloop
MoBo: Asus H97
RAM: 16 gb Kingston HyperX Savange 1600, CL9
Graka: Asus Strix 970
Netzteil: Corsair RM550x
SSD: 2x Samsung 500gb
Gehäuse InWin 805 + 2x 140NB-eLoop + 1x 120mm NB-eLoop
Monitor: dell 2414H61
Peripherie: Mionix Castor + Gigabyte K83 (Tai-Hao PBT DS Tastenkappen) + Glorious PC Gaming Race Pad und HBA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaktorX (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich finde es super das ihr immer wieder diese Aktion macht.
Da BF1 vor der Tür steht und mein Rechner langsam alt wird, versuche ich mal mein Glück.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist:
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER Z87
CPU: Intel Xeon 	E3-1230 v3 3,3GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II 3GB
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+ 
RAM: 2x4GiB Corsair Vegeance
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster XL2370
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Festplatte: Samsung 830Pro 256GiB, Samsung 850Pro 256GiB und eine WD 20EAR 2TB

Ich brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor.
Deshalb hab ich folgende Konfiguration ausgewählt.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank und ich hoffe auf einen Gewinn.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Falkon1987 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

zunächst hier erstmal meine Auswahl:

                                                                                Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
                                                                                Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
                                                                                Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
                                                                                Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
                                                                                Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

                                                                                Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

                                                                                                                                 Gehäuse - Aplus XClio CS-A+380 Twin Engine

                                                                                                                                 Netzteil - be quiet! Dark Power P6 530 Watt

                                                                                                                                 Mainboard - ASUS H97-Plus

                                                                                                                                 CPU - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1231 v3 @ 3.40GHz

                                                                                                                                 CPU Kühler - Thermalright Macho Rev.B

                                                                                                                                 RAM - 2 x Kingston KHX1600C9D34GX 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600

                                                                                                                                 Grafikkarte - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 

                                                                                                                                 Monitor -  FUS LSL 3260W

                                                                                                                                 Laufwerk - DVD Brenner ( Marke LG )

                                                                                                                                 SSD 1 - SanDisk SDSSDA120G

                                                                                                                                 SSD 2 - Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series 128GB

                                                                                                                                 HDD 1 - Samsung SAMSUNG HD501LJ 500GB

                                                                                                                                 HDD 2 - Samsung SAMSUNG HD321KJ 320GB

                                                                                                                                 Bundles - Logitech G11, Logitech Maus ( ein älteres Modell, nicht mehr leesbar ), No Name Lautsprecher


Jetzt noch kurz zur Begründung meiner Auswahl.
Das Mainboard ist eines der wichtigsten Teile, bei meinem H97-Plus jedoch, ist das Problem das es dafür keine Updates mehr gibt und es schon lange ausgedient hat.
Selbst das neue Windows 10 läuft gerade noch so darauf, mitlerweile ist es soweit das ich keine Updates mehr von seiten Windows machen kann, da das Bios nicht unterstützt wird.
Zum Netzteil kann ich nur sagen, es ist alt, sehr alt, es leistet noch seine Dienste, aber wie lange noch, deswegen ist meine nächste Auswahl das Netzteil, das mit frischer Power sorgen wird.
Genauso wie das Gehäuse, ich hab dieses schon sehr lange, es ist auch nicht mehr das neuste und schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Stand der heutigen Technik.
Als ich vor einem Jahr ein paar Teile austauschen musste, musste auch beim Gehäuse ein Lüfter dran glauben, weil ansonsten der Lüfter der CPU nicht gepasst hätte.
Als nächste ist dann auch noch der Monitor, der auch schon sehr viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, da müsste auch mal wieder was neues her, und was auch der Grafikkarte mal bisschen was zum arbeiten geben kann.
Naja und zu guter letzt, zu den Bundles, da ich ein Gamer mit Leidenschaft bin brauche ich auch in dieser Richtung mal was neues, sowie Maus als auch Tastatur sind ausgelutscht.
Mein G430 hat auch leider schon sein Geist aufgegeben. 


Im Anhang habe ich noch ein zwei Bilder angehängt, meines PC´s.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr meine PC Pimpen würdet, bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Glück etwas zu gewinnen.
Es würde mich sehr glücklich machen.


Mit freundlich Grüßen

und auch viel Glück an all die anderen Bewerber.


----------



## ChrisWR (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich. 
Ich denke bei meiner ersten Bewerbung habe ich etwas vergessen. 
Folgende Sachen hätte ich gerne. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe ein Corsair Carbide 540 Gehäuse
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
GPU: AMD R 290
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 RAM
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 pro
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
CPU und GPU jeweils Wassergekühlt: Thermaltake Water 3.0 für GPU und Enermax Liqmax 2 240 für CPU.
Netzteil ist ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 8 750Watt.
Monitor: uralter 24 Zoll Monitor von Acer, schön Mattes Display. 
Begründungen:
> GraKa: Hätte gerne das Moderste was es so gibt, um auch VR Spiele einmal gut Spielen zu können. 
> Bundles: Ich habe das günstigste genommen, öfters mal was neues
>LüfterSet. Um Optimal meinen GPU WasserKühler zu Kühlen. 
Monitor.: mein Monitor sollte mal in Rente gehen


----------



## steve90 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

**** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2016 ****

Sehr geile Aktion die Ihr hier veranstaltet  
 Muss letztes Jahr komplett an mir vorbei gegangen sein  

Zu meinem derzeitigem System:

Gehäuse: Antec 1200
Mainboard:  MSI Z77 M-Power
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH Edition
RAM: 8GB DDR3 GSkill TridentX 2400
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 680 2GB @ Accelero Twin Turbo II
Festplatte: 1TB SSD Samsung 840 Evo 
Netzteil: Corsair AX650
Monitor: Dell U2312 
Peripherie: Roccat Kone, Logitech G15 Refresh, Sennheiser HD 598


Meine Wunschupgrades:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Mit der GTX 1080 ist man für die Zukunft gerüstet, die 2GB Grafikspeicher von meiner 680 sind einfach nicht mehr Stand er Dinge und auch in 1080p schon oft überfordert,  der Verstand würde sagen (müsste ich die Karte selbst anschaffen) die GTX 1070 reicht allemal aus, ich selbst würde nie wieder das Topmodel der jeweils aktuellen Serie kaufen, da das Preis/Leistung hier einfach nicht passt, habe mich damals bei meiner GTX 680 schon geärgert wo dann einige Zeit später die GTX 670 erschien und diese nur unwesentlich langsamer war für 200€ weniger.  
Aber wenn es diese Möglichkeit hier von euch gibt nimmt man natürlich das Beste. 




CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Dieser Kühler ist ähnlich aufgebaut mit mein HR-02, hier werde ich mal nach Test suchen über Kühlleistung/Lautheit und dann entscheide ich ob ich diesen austausche.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Wo ich die Lüfter verbaue bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ich musste hier halt min. 1 Punkt vergeben 
Btw im Boden ist noch Platz 

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Das Bundle würde gerecht in der Familie aufgeteilt werden   Meine Mutter möchte schon lange eine beleuchtete Tastatur haben und mein jüngerer Bruder brauch ein neues Headset, ich schicke dann meine in die Jahre gekommene Roccat  Kone in Rente (das bekannte Mausradproblem).

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
 Ein WQHD-Monitor (+ eine GTX 1070) steht schon lange auf meiner Liste, da mein 1080p 23" Monitor einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Wieso nicht der UHD-Monitor? (Weil mir 1 Punkt fehlt in meiner Konfiguration ) Ich denke, dass man derzeit noch zu viel Grafikleistung benötigt um in jedem Spiel mit allen Details und >60FPS zu spielen und WQHD hier ein guter Kompromiss aus Leistungsanforderung/Bildqualität ist 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Bestehendes System möchte ich gern *selbst* aufrüsten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüße aus der Lausitz


----------



## Corvus666 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770 (2GB VRAM)
CPU: i3-4360 (2x3,7GHz)
Mainboard: Asus Z97M-Plus
Netzteil: BeQuiet: Pure Power L7-530W
RAM: 2x8GB 1333Mhz G.Skill
CPU-Kühler:  BeQuiet Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1
HDD: SSD Samsung 830 mit 256GB und 1x 1TB WD
Gehäuse: Zalman HD501 ATX
Monitor: LG W2042T

Da neue Spiele heute mehr Grafikspeicher brauchen, die meiste Arbeit mittlerweile bei der Grafikkarte liegt und ich auch sehr gern das 4k Erlebnis mit einem neuen Bildschirm genießen würde, wäre eine neue Grafikkarte und ein UHD Bildschirm echt prima. 
Dementsprechend wäre auch ein größeres Netzteil besser um alles stabil zu befeuern. 
Die GTX 1070 finde ich zudem durchaus vernünftiger als die 1080er,da man damit schon sehr gute gaming-permormance genießen kann und für 4k denke ich ausreichen sollte. 
Aufgrunddessen, dass ich in diesem Gehäuse nicht wirklich viel Auswahl an CPU Kühlern habe wegen der Bauformen bzw. Höhe bei trotzdem vernünftiger Lautstärke und Kühlleistung, komme ich mit meinem TopFlow von BeQuiet bishher sehr gut zurecht.
Mein aktuelles Desktop Gehäuse möchte ich auf jeden Fall aus nostalgischen Gründen behalten.
Ich habe mir damals bewußt ein Desktop-Gehäuse geholt, weil das immer noch einen alten Charm der früheren PCs versprüht, so wie mein 1. PC ein i8086 mit 20MB Festplatte und 5 1/4" Laufwerken mit 360 KByte Disketten-Speichergröße zu Zeiten von DR-DOS, Norton Commander und Memmaker.
Die CPU finde ich ausreichend und das Mainboard hat alles was man benötigt. Anschluß für Maus, Tastatur,Sound und LAN reicht zum zocken aus.
Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn es mit einem Update klappt um die nächsten Gaming-Titel bei UHD flüssig spielen zu können. Den PC würde ich gern von PCGH upgraden und optimieren lassen.

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## ant_ho_ (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC ist vier Jahre alt und gehört nun schon seit Jahren zum alten Eisen und ich würde gerne mal wieder aufrüsten.

Mein aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: Integrierte Grafik on-board
Mainboard: Intel Desktop Board D201GLY2 
Prozessor: Intel Celeron 220 1.200MHz processor aufgelötet
Kühler: Passive Kühlung on-board
Arbeitsspeicher: 1GB DDR2 667 DIMM Channel A socket 
Festplatten: (keine Live CD/USB-Stick)
Netzteil: SilverStone Element Series 400W ATX 2.2 (SST-ST40EF) 
Sound: on-board 
Gehäuse: Ein Altes Medion no name Gehäuse (Medion Multimedia PC MT4 MED MT40 MD2000)
Betriebssystem: Linux 
Tastatur und Maus: no name Standard 


Hier meine Auswahl: (mein persönlichen Upgrade-Pfad)


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## m3ppel (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

einfach Wünsche runterleiern möcht' ich nicht,
so dacht ich mir, war gar erpicht,
Euch zu schreiben ein Gedicht.
Doch Dichten, glaub ich, liegt mir nicht.
Drum schreib ich euch eine Geschicht'.

Meinem treuen Freund, dem i7, zur Ehr',
hört Euch an die wahre Mär.
Obs wahr ist oder Übertreibung,
hier ist meine Gewinnspiel-Bewerbung.

Es war einmal ein kleines i. Das kleine i hatte sieben Herzen, weshalb es von allen nur i7 genannt wurde. Es war ein sehr freundliches und zuverlässiges i und lebte in einem Weisenhaus namens CoolerMaster unter der Leitung der gar nicht kühlen, sondern gutmütigen Mutter Asus Z97 Pro. Es war schon immer der Wunsch des kleinen i gewesen, in einem richtigen Orchester zu spielen. Der richtige Takt hat ihm zwar nie Probleme bereitet, jedoch geriet es bei übersteigertem Takt oft an seine Grenzen. Eines Tages kam die kleine 4790 ins Weisenhaus. i7 und 4790 waren von ähnlichem Charakter und wurden unzertrennliche Freunde. Ein Glück, dass 4790 die musikalische Begeisterung des kleinen i teilte. Gemeinsam probten sie viele Stunden. Doch erst als das kleine k zu Mutter Asus Z97 Pro kam und sich die drei zusammenschlossen, schafften sie es schließlich, schneller und besser zu spielen als alle anderen. Der Besitzer des Weisenhauses, Herr Xilence 600W von Netzteil, verstand ebenfalls etwas vom Musizieren und war so erfreut über die Leistung des Dreiergespanns, dass er sie unterstützte und in den Schenken der Stadt auftreten ließ. Seither kannte man sie nur noch als i7 4790k.

Durch die drei inspiriert, fingen auch andere Bewohner des Weisenhauses an zu musizieren und einige zeigten ein erstaunliches Talent. Besonders die schon etwas ältere aber außergewöhnlich schöne NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 Ti schaffte es, der Musik schillernde Farben zu verleihen und ihr Leben einzuhauchen. Ihr Freund, der kreative ASUS MS227, wohnte ebenfalls schon länger in dem Weisenhaus und kreierte im Duett mit der schönen NVIDIA ein kräftiges, buntes Bild der Musik, das selbst i7 4790k überzeugte. So kam es, dass sich i7 4790k, NVIDIA GeFroce GTX660 Ti und ASUS MS227 unter der Schirmherrschaft des edlen Herrn von Netzteil zusammenschlossen. Gemeinsam schafften sie es, selbst große Säle zu füllen und den Menschen Freude zu bereiten. Nach vielen erfolgreichen Jahren und vielen gemeinsamen Abenden kommt jedoch, was die Zeit immer mit sich bringt. Der Abschied von NVIDIA und ASUS MS227 rückt näher, denn sie müssen das Weisenhaus verlassen, weil dort nur bis zu einem gewissen Alter gewohnt werden kann. Auch zeigt sich, dass die Verbindungen von Herrn Xilence 600W zwar außerordentlich gut sind, jedoch nicht bis in die Königsklasse, die Staatsopern, reicht.  Und ohne gute Verbindungen würde der Adel die begabten Musiker trotz ihres außergewöhnlichen Talentes nicht auf seinen Festen spielen lassen.

Aber so leicht würde sich die Gruppe um das kleine i nicht unterkriegen lassen. Sie entschlossen sich, bis zur letzten Stunde zu spielen und alles zu geben und so viel Ruhm und Ehre anzuhäufen, wie es ihnen möglich sein würde. Und so spielen sie auch heute noch. Auch wenn die Zeiten härter und die Bedingungen rauer geworden sind. Auch wenn ihre Heimstatt erste Makel aufweist und die Mittel zur Sanierung noch fehlen. Das kleine i und seine Freunde spielen aus liebe zur Musik jeden Tag und erfreuen die Herzen der Menschen, die ihnen zuhören wollen. Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind...

Aber mal Spaß beiseite...Vielen Dank für diese PIMP-Aktion, PCGH-Redaktion 
Sie kommt wie gerufen, deshalb würde ich gerne daran teilnehmen.
Hier meine aktuellen Komponenten und jene, die ich gerne aufrüsten würde samt Begründung:

Meine Komponenten:
Mainboard: ASUS Z97 Pro
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX660 Ti
CPU: i7-4790k
Netzteil: Xilence 600W
RAM: 8GB
Monitor: ASUS MS227
Peripherie: Razer Arctosa Tastatur, Razer Ouroboros Maus, Logitech G430 Headset
Festplatte: WD Black 1TB


Aus der PIMP-Aktion:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Grund: Weil meine wegen des Alters des Öfteren an ihre Grenzen stößt. Ein neues Mainboard ist nicht zwingend nötig, weil ich mit dem ASUS sehr zufrieden bin und ich den CPU auch behalten möchte Daher habe ich mich hier für die Grafik entschieden.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Grund: Die Punkte wollte ich in die verbauten Komponenten und ins Gehäuse investieren. Daher dieses Bundle, das meines Erachtens absolut top ist.

Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Grund: 600W sind doch eindeutig ausbaufähig 

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Grund: Weil mein Gehäuse einen Wackelkontakt im Power-Button hat und auch viel Lautstärke nach außen trägt, habe ich hier auf das Gehäuse anstatt die Lüfter gesetzt, da definitiv ein neues fällig ist.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Der MS227 von ASUS ist einfach genial, mittlerweile aber doch deutlich in die Jahre gekommen. Hier habe ich den Monitor für 17 Punkte gewählt, weil dieser im Vergleich zu meinem schon eine meilenweite Verbesserung ist 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Sahnetorte (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wird jede Bewerbung erst nach Ablauf der Frist angeschaut? Weil würde gern noch was ändern am Text und Bilder fehlen auch noch.


----------



## GÖÖRDIE (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*BEWERBUNG**

Hallo PCGH-Team,

*letztes mal habe ich mich nicht getraut mitzumachen, aber wer bremst, der verliert, also schreib ich Euch. Vieleicht hilft es ja.
Zu meinem momentanen Systemkomponenten die zu 99% zum Zocken benutzt werden:
*
Vorhandene Komponenten:
*Motherboard: MSI-P67A-C43/B3
CPU: i3-3220, 3,3Ghz, LGA 1155
CPU-Kühler: Prolima Blue Series MEGAHALEMS
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM
Grafikkarte: MSI-GeForce GTX760, 2GB, GDDR5, PCIe3.0
Netzteil: FSP Blue Storm II, 500Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 , Dual Channel,  2x 4GB, DDR3
Soundkarte: Creativ SoundBlaster Z
Laufwerk: LG multi DVD Brenner
Festplatte: SSD Samsung EVO840,  500GB; Sandisk 250GB; WD Black 1TB; Samsung HD502HJ 500GB; WD Green 1TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Level 10 GT schwarzTastatur: Logitech G15 blue lite
Lautsprecher: Cambridge Soundworks Desktop Theater 5.1,  DTT2200
Maus: Hama Gaming Mouse "uRage"Headset: Speed Link Medusa 5.1
Bildschirm: TFT Medion 22", MD 30222
Betriebssystem: Win10-64bit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_Aktuelle Bilder_


Da mein System nun langsam in die Jahre kommt (wie ich auch) ist langsam eine Frischkomponentenkur anzuraten.
Da kommt Euer "Pimp My PC" genau richtig.

Ich gehe schon länge mit dem Gedanken schwanger mir einen 28"Zöller anzuschaffen, aber für 4K reicht die Graka nicht und die CPU läuft auch auf den Knie`n.
Aber irgendwo muß man(n) ja mal anfangen.
Also *Wunschkomponenten* ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Dann noch mal ein paar in die Redaktion. 
Jetzt noch mit dem Weinachtsmann gutstellen, dann kommt der Rest vielleicht auch noch ins Haus und eine neue Bastel-und Schraubstunde kann beginnen.
Damit auch BF1 supi läuft.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Göördie


----------



## MeisterOek (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Und nun meine Bewerbung. Erstmal ein Lob an das großartige Gewinnspiel.
Da ich mir grade eine GTX1080 gekauft habe, das Restsystem jedoch etwas angestaubt ist, wäre
ein Gewinn perfekt.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verbaut ist aktuell:
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
CPU: Intel i5 3570k @ 4.0 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR02
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB Kit + Crucial Ballistix 8GB Kit (DDR3)
Grafikkarte: Palit Gamerock GTX1080
Gehäuse: BitFenix RAIDER
Netzteil: Bequiet! Straight Power E9 480Watt
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 512GB als Systemlaufwerk
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1,5TB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D1
Maus: Razer Naga Epic Chroma + Razer Firefly Pad
Tastatur: Logitech YBH52
Anzeigen: NEC Multisync 20WGX2Pro + Sony 49X8505
Lautsprecher: Teufel 5.1 Concept E 300

Viele Grüße
MeisterOek


----------



## Cube (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schon traurig wie geizig manche Leute sind. Posten 2-3 verschiedene PC´s nur das die bessere Chancen haben. 
Und legen sich mehere oder haben schon mehr als 2 Acocunts


----------



## Kavalier27 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank PCGH für die Aktion
Hier mein bestehendes System:


- AMD FX 8350 (undervoltet - 1.285 Volt 8 x 4ghz - Turbo aus)
- Grand Karma Cross 3 Top Flow CPU Kühler
- LC 6650GP3 V2.3 Netzteil (650 Watt)
- MSI 970A G43 (Bios von Anfang 2016)
- 8 GB Ram (1333mhz undervoltet)
- Gigabyte R9 280x oc (bissel runter getaktet da einer der Trippel Lüfter     nicht mehr geht)
- 1 x 64gb SSD (SanDisk für Windows 10 Neuste Insider)
- 2 x 500 gb Samsung HDD (Raid 0)
- 1 x 640 GB HDD
- 1 x externer BlueRay Brenner / Laufwer
- 1 x Intern LG DVD Laufwerk (Nicht Angeschlossen weil noch IDE)
- 1 x Microsoft Natural Keyboard 4000
- 1 x Tecknet Mouse 
- Sharkoon Midi Tower (Modell weis ich nicht mehr ca 6 Jahre Alt siehe Bild)


Läuft so weit Alles und ich baute das System selber zusammen. Leider bremst die Grafikkarte sehr dank des Defekten Lüfters (1 von 3) und dem verminderten Takt den ich vorsichtshalber eingestellt habe. Aber Dank Aktuellen Treibern Aller Komponenten geht's noch  System Pflege (Windows Manuel Sauber halten usw.) ist mir sehr wichtig. Daher würde ich die Komponenten im Falle eines Gewinns gerne selber einbauen und das Natürlich Dokumentieren. Genutzt würde das System für:

- Fifa 17
- The Witcher 3
- GTA5 mit Redux Mod
- Mafia 3
- World of Warships
- Armored Warfare
- Battlefield 1

So wie Video Schnitt und Konvertierung.
Entgegen Allgemeiner Meinungen bin ich mit der CPU sehr zufrieden, welche auch für Aktuelle Spiele Ausreicht (Ich habe einige Videos zu diesem Thema in einer Facebook Gruppe Hoch geladen).
Um diese und Kommende Spiele welche stark durch meine GPU gebremst werden Spielen zu können habe ich Mir folgende Komponenten
Ausgesucht:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Bilder Meines Systems:
---------------------------------








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctua (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Cube schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie geizig manche Leute sind. Posten 2-3 verschiedene PC´s nur das die bessere Chancen haben.
> Und legen sich mehere oder haben schon mehr als 2 Acocunts



Das "Beste" was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist Post #754. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mit meinem alten Slot A System bewerben


----------



## Kondar (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Pentium G4400 (wird auf 6600K/6700K oder auf 7600K/7700K aufgerüstet)
Grafikkarte: GTX 750 TI
CPU-Kühler: Nanoctua NH L12 (primär schon für die neue CPU)
SSD : Samsung 840 (Windows)
            Sandisk SDSSDHII960G
HDD: Samsung hd204ui
Mainboard: ASRock H170M-itx/ac
Netzteil: Corsair cx 550M (notfals wäre auch ein Corsair HX750 da)
RAM:  2*8GB  DDR4 2400
Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Mini-itx V1
Monitor: BenQ 1920*1080
Maus + Pad : Sharkoon Drakonia
Tastatur : Logitech G19
Kopfhörer : Sony mdr-p180

Meine Auswahl :
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G                                                    (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga                             (10 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1                                    (21 Punkte)

Meine Überlegung / Wunsch
Die akt. CPU ist natürlich viel zu schwach für die Grafikkarte aber die CPU wird ausgetauscht.
Wenn AsRock ein Bios Update für die neuen Intel CPUs anbietet wird es eine7600K/7700K CPU  ansonsten eben die "alten" 6600K/6700K. 
Mein alter Moni klappt zwar noch  aber ein neuer Monitor der 4K kann dürfte echt cool sein.
Wichtig wäre aber auch die neue Maus+Tastatur+Kopfhörer Kombo da meine G19 langsamm aber sicher schlapp macht und mein Kopfhörer schon "etwas" älter ist (~2002) .
Fals ich gewinne bin ich gespannt wie sich BF4 bzw. bald BF1 mit der Kombo schlägt (Test mit beiden CPUs  )

Hoffe das mit den Bildern klappt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sajuk (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, obwohl die Chance gering sind,
reiche ich auch mal meine Wünsche ein 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler - Brauch ich nicht, das vorhandene Zeug ist bereits besser 

 Signatur ist eh nicht mehr ganz aktuell:

Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 980
CPU: I7 3930K
Festplatte: 3x Samsung EVO 850 500GB, Samsung Nvme 951 256GB (über Adapter)
Mainboard: Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: 2x Corsair (2x2), 2x G.Skill (2x8) = 20GB
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime 750W Titanium
Monitor: Samsung U32E850R
Laufwerk: LG BlueRay Laufwerk BH10LS
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos II (Modded)
Kühlung: Alles unter Wasser (CPU/GPU)

Auch wenn man meinen könnte, diese Kiste aufzurüsten wäre doch übertrieben, denn die hat doch genug Power: Falsch.
Warum? Nun, ich will ja kein Mainboard (und keine neue CPU), da dort wirklich genug Power vorhanden ist.
ABER die Grafikkarte ist nicht ganz so 4K Ready (z.B. Witcher 3 20 FPS).
Daher wäre 4K Monitor + GTX 1080 doch wirklich auch für diese Kiste eine massive Aufwertung.
Und Gaming Gear + leise Lüfter ist immer Nice.

PS: Diese "Risse" im Plexiglas kommen von Kamerablitz und sind nicht physisch vorhanden


----------



## steve90 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Muss man eigentlich aus jeder Kategorie etwas auswählen, dass Bundle kann man ja eh nicht abwählen? Dann spare ich mir die Punkte für den Kühler und nehme lieber den 4K Monitor (+ GTX 1080) statt den WQHD


----------



## Darrag (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

traurig das manche hier glauben sie könnten mit schummelein absahen!!!


----------



## Zarathustra88 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen PCGH,

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten.

Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 mit 5 Gehäuselüftern
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX V2
CPU: AMD FX 8120
CPU Kühler: AMD Boxed Kühler
RAM: 2x 4GiB G.Skill 1866Mhz
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1070
Netzteil: Be Quiet 550W L7
Peripherie: Sharkoon Skiller Pro + Eastertimes Tech X-08 Maus Blau

Monitor: 25" Hannspree HD TV oder 65" 4K Samsung UE65HU7590



Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)


Bei "7 Days to die" muss ich leider immernoch mit sehr unangenehmen Rucklern bei Horden zurecht kommen... .Meine CPU ist schon nicht schlecht, aber doch zu schwach für einige Spiele. Da ich auch gerne auf 4K spiele, rechne ich mit einer Performancesteigerung, wenn meine GPU auf PCIe3 angebunden ist und die CPU bei einigen Spielen nicht mehr die GPU limitiert. Daher freue ich mich auf ein neues Board und grandioser Kühlleistung von Dark Rock Pro 3.
Von einem vernünftigen Monitor kann ich noch zur Zeit träumen. 
Auch wenn ich mich von den blau beleuchteten 140er Gehäuselüftern trennen muss, freue ich mich umso mehr auf einen leisen Betrieb.

Beste Grüße

Zarathustra88


----------



## Darrag (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Cube schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie geizig manche Leute sind. Posten 2-3 verschiedene PC´s nur das die bessere Chancen haben.
> Und legen sich mehere oder haben schon mehr als 2 Acocunts



yep, armselig sowas! aber das schlimmste ist, das solche leute dann auch noch gewinnen. oder mit ner "traurigen geschichte"......denn immer wenn was verschenkt/verlost wird, haben viele leute eine total traurige geschichte auf lager!!!


----------



## diavicol (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion und Community,

danke für die coole Aktion. Hatte letztes Jahr schon mitgemacht, weil ich dachte ist ne super Aktion.
An meinem System hat sich soweit nicht viel geändert. Leider ist letztens bei meinem Umzug mein Monitor kaputt gegangen. 
Daher würde ich mich umso mehr freuen wenn ich tatsächlich gewinnen würde.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Green
Netzteil: OCZ 500 Watt
Ram: 2x4GB 1333 Crucial
Prozessor: Intel i5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Intel
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce 560ti 448 Cores
Speicher: 1TB HDD Seagate, Crucial MX100 256 GB
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53
Monitor: LG - TV (da Monitor frisch kaputt)

So dann mal zu meinen Wünschen 

Ich denke die größte Schwachstelle meines Systems ist die Grafikkarte.
Daher habe ich die 1070 gewählt. 
Weiterhin habe ich nur den boxed-Kühler von meiner CPU, die immer noch akzeptable Leistung bringt und die ich im Falle eines Gewinnes wohl übertakten würde
(mit dem neuen CPU-Kühler dann kein Problem  )
Meine Peripherie besteht im Moment aus einer Logitech k120 und einer ROCCAT Lua. Auch hier lohnt sich das Upgrade.

Kommen wir nun zum Gehäuse ...
in einer undurchdachten Aktion habe ich vorne bei meinem Gehäuse den Schaumstoff entfernt und nun ist es ganz schön laut. Daher habe ich mich für das Gehäuse entschieden.
Hier habe ich das 600er Modell gewählt. Passt am besten von der Größe und allem bei mir rein.

Monitor:
Wie oben bereits erwähnt brauche ich dringend einen neuen (wird übergangsweise an älterem TV betrieben).

Hier die Kopie aus dem Konfigurator:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Würde mich sehr freuen und wünsche allen anderen auch Glück !

Viele Grüße, Domenico


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein akutelles Wasserkühlungssystem ist hardwaretechnisch ganz ok:


i5 2500K @ 4,3 Ghz (Wakü)
Asrock Z77 Professional-M
Evga GTX 980ti SC @ 1430 Mhz (Wakü)
Straight Power E10 500W
Cooltek W2 (Window)
NZXT Sentry LXE
Shimian 2560x1440 Korea Display
Samsung Syncmaster 22" TN 1680x1050 (16:10) vertikal
Edifier S330D
Logitech C525 Webcam
TP-Link Archer C7 V2 AC 1750 für den 1 Gbit-Anschluss


Nova 1080 @ 4x180mm Phobya
Alphacool Nexxos 240mm @ 2xT.B. Silence
Magicool 280mm @ 2x     Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
PC foldet dauerhaft für das PCGH-Team.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 2x 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 59 Punkte von 67 (8 Punkte übrig)

Was ich mit den Komponenten anfange:

Mit dem Mainboard kann ich mich endlich überwinden, meinen 5 Jahre alten i5 2500K zu erneuern. Bei manchen Strategietiteln und Berechnungen wäre ein stärkerer Prozessor von Vorteil. Da aber die Aufrüstkosten mit Mainboard, Ram und CPU zusammen den etwas geringen Mehrnutzen (in Spielen!) überwiegen, konnte ich mich bisher nicht dazu überwinden.
Mein altes System kommt dann meiner Mutter zu Gute. Doch braucht sie aus meiner Sicht einen leisen CPU-Kühler. Ich bin ein Fan von überdimensionierten CPU-Kühlern, wenn es dadurch leise wird. Hierbei kommt der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 in Frage.
Ein Wakü braucht gute Lüfter, um ihr Potenzial zu entfalten. Meine 5 Jahre alten T.B. Silence sind zwar (noch) schön leise - aber die hochwertigen be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM könnten ihnen Platz als effizientere und leisere Lüfter einnehmen. Bei der Wakü sollte man nicht unterschätzen, dass ein leichter Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse gehen sollte, damit die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard, ... mitgekühlt werden. Diese Lüfter werden dem Dauerbetrieb ausgesetzt. Es soll aber trotzdem meinen Ansprüchen als Silent-Fanatiker entsprechen.
Meine Kova und Microsoft Sidewinder X4 zeigen ihre Spuren nach 5 Jahren massiver Nutzung. Als High-Senser brauche ich eine deutlich präzisere Maus. Hier könnte mir das Peripherie-Bundle aus ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga Abhilfe schaffen.
Wer meine Fotos sieht, wundert sich, weshalb noch ein Monitor her soll. Jedoch bin ich ein massiver Multi-Screen Nutzer, wenn ich mal recherchiere und arbeite. Außerdem möchte ich mich mit meiner endlich potenteren Grafikkarte in 4k austoben. Bis die Displays mit 144Hz und IPS in 4k veröffentlicht und dann bezahlbar werden, wird es noch ewig dauern.

Am dringendsten wäre das Peripherie-Upgrade. Beim Rest lasse ich mich gerne überraschen. Vielleicht kommt ja wieder der Bastelwahn auf und ich sleeve mein Netzteil hübsch.
Natürlich ist mein PC nicht uralt. Doch als treuer Leser der PCGH-Magazine lernte ich, dass es nicht nur um reine Spezifikationen, sondern auch die Umsetzung geht. Denn es geht immer noch etwas leiser, schneller und effizienter. Aber als Student (Physik), dreht man aber immer jeden Pfennig doppelt rum ...


----------



## corpaw (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen^^
Habe vor kurzem meinen Rechner bereits mit neuer CPU, Mainboard und SSD aufgerüstet. Leider fehlt mir das Geld, um auch eine bessere Grafikkarte in meinen Rechner zu verbauen.
Ich finde es ist eine Super-Aktion von euch und ich bin sehr gespannt, wessen PC am Ende aufgerüstet wird.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600k
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 960 oc
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming/Aura
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
SSD: Samsung 250GB
RAM: 16GB DDR4
Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 Green
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Pure Rock

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse- ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Gehäuse und den Lüftern, deshalb möchte ich weder neue Lüfter noch ein neues Gehäuse und spare mir die Punkte


----------



## Rubmary (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PCGH-Team, MSI, be quiet!, ROCCAT und iiyama!*
Diese Aktion ist mal wieder super vom PCGH-Team und natürlich auch von den Sponsoren. Schön, dass jeder sich seine persönliche Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit nach seinem Belieben erstellen kann 

Aufrüstungs-Wunsch:
_Mainboard_: *MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium* (12 Punkte)
_CPU-Kühler_: *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3*  (4 Punkte)
_Bundles_: *ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga*  (19 Punkte)
_Gehäuse_: *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange*  (11 Punkte)
_Monitor_: *iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1*  (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC besteht aus:
_Mainboard_:        ASRock H81M-DGS
_CPU_:                     Intel i3 4170
_CPU-Kühler_:     Intel-Boxed Kühler
_RAM_:                    Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3
_Grafikkarte_:      MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
_Festplatten_: 1 TB HDD + 128 GB SanDisk SSD
_Gehäuse_:            BitFenix Neos 
_Netzteil_:             be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W
_Monitor_:             Samsung SyncMaster 22’’, Full-HD
_Maus, Tastatur & Headset_: Logitech G5, Cherry KC 1000 & Kopfhörer vom Handy


*MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium* für  _ASRock H81M-DGS (i3 4170 + Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GBDDR3) _
Da meine alte Grafikkarte, eine GTX 560 ti, meinen PC letztes Jahr des Öfteren zum Absturz brachte, musste eine neue her. Als neuer Grafikbeschleuniger kam eine GTX 970 von einem Bekannten hinzu. Seitdem läuft eigentlich alles wieder super, jedoch ist weiterhin der relativ langsame i3 ein Thema. Hinzu kommt der laute Boxed-Kühler wenn die CPU ein wenig gefordert wird. Die Battlefield 1 Beta lief mit geringen Einstellungen bedauerlicherweise nicht allzu flüssig und auch WoW könnte bestimmt schöner und flüssiger aussehen. Dabei würde ich beides gerne in hübscher Grafik betrachten können ohne eine Diashow zu erhalten. Wenn denn ein flotterer CPU mit tollem Mainboard nicht mehr die Grafikkarte aufhalten würde. Mit einem neuen MSI Titanium Mainboard, müsste natürlich auch ein neuer CPU und neuer RAM her. Vom Verkauf der alten Komponenten könnte bestimmt ein vernünftiger Intel i5 und RAM für das schicke Mainboard gekauft werden. Auch ein wenig Übertaktung der Grafikkarte wäre dann nicht mehr nur heiße Luft.

*be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange* und *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3* für _BitFenix Neos_ und _Intel-Boxed Kühler_
Der neue Dark Rock Pro 3 wäre eine super Ergänzung zum neuen Dark Base Pro 900. Dies würde nicht nur toll in Kombination mit dem neuen Mainboard aussehen, sondern auch die Komponenten im Inneren zeigen können. Zudem würde beides für eine ordentliche Frischluftversorgung und Kühlung der eingebauten Komponenten sorgen. Die eingebauten Silent Wings im Gehäuse und am CPU-Kühler würden die Lautstärke des PCs endlich auf ein Minimum verringern und könnten mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung optimal gesteuert werden. Bei meinem Netzteil musste ich ein Verbdingungsstück neu einbinden, da mir der Pin zum Einstecken beim Einbau abgebrochen ist, daher blau und rot (siehe Bild). Ein neueres Netzteil würde deswegen und auch wegen einer stärkeren CPU natürlich Sinn machen, jedoch würde ich gerne die Lautstärke und die Luftzufuhr erst einmal verbessern, da bis jetzt alles funktionsfähig ist. Zudem ist ja bald auch schon Weihnachten 

*iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1* für _Samsung SyncMaster 22’’, Full-HD_
Mein alter Samsung Bildschirm, welche auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, war zu damaliger Zeit fast perfekt, die Größe war gut und eine bessere Auflösung gab es nicht. Nun hat sich einiges mit der Zeit geändert. Somit wäre der iiyama G-Master ein Hingucker auf dem Schreibtisch, aber auch wegen der passenden Auflösung mit 4K, eine gute Wahl. Meine GTX 970 würde die Auflösung in Spielen zwar ohne große Abzüge in den Grafikeinstellungen nicht stemmen können, jedoch ein Desktop mit der Auflösung wäre wundervoll. Daher wäre der G-Master ein Bildschirm für die kommenden Jahre und mehr. 

*ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga* für _Logitech G5, Cherry KC 1000_ & _Kopfhörer vom Handy_
Meine Maus, eine Logitech G5, funktioniert fast wie noch am ersten Tag, die Nyth von ROCCAT wäre dennoch ein riesen Sprung nach vorne. Makros an den Daumentasten sind für WoW bestimmt super, so könnten einige Standardtasten darauf verlegt werden. Ein XXL-Mauspad würde auf dem Schreibtisch bestimmt gut aussehen und verrutschen der darauf liegenden Tastatur verhindern. Zwar ist meine Tastatur in Ordnung, jedoch würde auch hier, wie bei der Maus, die Skeltr einiges hermachen. Weiter würden auch hier die Makros wieder für vieles helfen. Die Verwendung der Handykopfhörer inklusive Mikrofon ist nicht all zu bequem, da ich dort sehr eingeschränkt mit der Länge des Kabels bin. Auch die Qualität von beidem ist nicht optimal. Das Renga würde somit die gesamten Probleme des Audios beheben. Große Ohrmuscheln und ein gutes Mikrofon würden mir und meinen Mitspielern hiermit nur Gutes tun. Das Peripherie-Bundle wäre somit das perfekte Gesamtpaket um auf dem Schreibtisch wieder Ordnung in Stil und Farbe zu bringen.

Durch die von euch und den Sponsoren für mich auswählbare Kombination wäre ein zukunftssicheres Gesamtpaket, um endlich wieder ein flinkes und zudem auch leises System das Eigen nennen zu dürfen. Hierfür biete ich den bestmöglichsten Umgang und fussel-Freiheit (hoffe das sieht man auf dem Bild ) für die Komponenten. Der Zusammenbau und dessen Ablichtung im eigenen Heim sollte kein Problem darstellen, aber auch der Versand wäre möglich, wenn nötig. Im Nachhinein wird jeder Auserwählte es verdient haben ein super Upgrade zu seinem jetzigen System zu erhalten. 

Von daher, wünsche jedem viel Erfolg und Spaß bei der Aktion 
Liebe Grüße aus Wuppertal
Mary


----------



## Oce-a-lot (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, 

ich mach das mal anders. Da mein PC schon relativ gut ist, wäre es wohl unnötig andere Komponenten mit auszuwählen.
Da ich damit Arbeite und Game, somit die meiste Zeit am PC verbringe, stecke ich das meiste Geld auch in dementsprechend aktuelle Hardware.
Da die Arbeit oft rechenintensiv ist und Arbeit nun mal vorgeht, habe ich mehr Wert auf die CPU Ram Mainboard gelegt.
Nun für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte oder Monitor hat es nicht mehr gereicht..
vielleicht aber kann Pc Games Hardware, meinem guten System den letzten Schliff verpassen.

Daher beschränke ich meine Auswahl nur auf:

Wunsch Parts:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Weitere Parts wie Mainboard Gehäuse CPU Kühler NT usw. können andere Personen besser gebrauchen
und ich würde wenn möglich Ihnen das gerne überlassen.


Mein System:
Monitor - Asus 248QE (TN-FullHD 144)
GPU - Zotac 970 Amp! Extreme Core 3,5gb :S
CPU - Intel i7-5820k
Mainboard - Asus x99 Deluxe
RAM - Trident Z 4x8gb
Netzteil - Evga G2 750
Gehäuse - Enthoo Pro
Kühlung - Corsair H100i GT
Speicher - 1x128gb SSD / 1x3TB HDD


Dankeschön
OceaLot


----------



## dlarts (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

und vielen Dank für eure Gewinnspiel-Aktion.

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten;
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Skylake Core i5 6600K
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer i30
GPU: KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Infinity Black Edition
RAM: 16GB DDR4-2400 CL12
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Netzteil: Seasonic G-550

Bilder des Innenlebens folgen heute Abend ...


Mein Pimp my PC 2016: Aufrüstrechner würde folgendermaßen lauten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Clown1988 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an alle, echt eine sehr geniale Idee diese Aktion, find ich Top.

Ich möchte mich natürlich ebenfalls bewerben da ich mit meinem PC an meine Grenzen stoße und Battlefield 1 steht vor der Tür (die Beta war schon kaum Spielbar für mich) ebenso wie andere bestehende und noch kommende Hoch Anspruchsvolle Spiele und da ist aufrüsten unumgänglich.

Ich habe mich für folgendes entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Aktuelle Hardware ist:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser A41 mit Sichtfenster
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler:Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
RAM: Corsair Vengeance schwarz 24GB DDR3-1600
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC 3GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 500GB, Western Digital WD Green 4TB
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron L1740BQ, 17", 1280x1024
Maus/Tastatur: Discounter Ware zu je 9.99€ 

Mein PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wäre gerne der Glückliche Gewinner dennoch wünsche ich jedem hier viel Glück! 

MfG Clown1988


----------



## Minershark (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Darrag schrieb:


> yep, armselig sowas! aber das schlimmste ist, das solche leute dann auch noch gewinnen. oder mit ner "traurigen geschichte"......denn immer wenn was verschenkt/verlost wird, haben viele leute eine total traurige geschichte auf lager!!!



Das stimmt zwar in den meisten Fällen, ABER manche haben auch wirklich ein Problem!!! Am besten wird man es wohl an der Arbeit feststellen können, die in eine Bewerbung gesteckt wurde.


----------



## Tokram (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

warum brauche ich neue Teile für meinen Rechner?
Einfach; seit ca. 6 Jahren war es mir nicht möglich meinen PC mal wieder auf einen (relativ) aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bringen.
Klar geht zwischendurch mal was kaputt. So musste ich zwangsläufig auf eine Einsteigerkarte von Radeon zurückgreifen.
Mit eurer Aktion wäre der erste riesen Schritt zum neuen Rechner getan. Also bewerbe ich mich hiermit!

Aktuell habe ich folgende Teile in meinem Antec Three Hundred Gehäuse:
CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 955
Mainbboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
Arbeitspeicher: 12 Gb DDR3 (3x4) Noname
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 7790 mit 1Gb Grafikspeicher
Monitor: Benq 24 Zoll, der aktuell leider Probleme mit der Stromversorgung zu haben scheint


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## denni9099 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Echt geile Aktion von euch XD
Dafür liebe ich PCGH!

Mein Setup sieht momentan folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: MS Tech LC-402
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPower
Arbeitsspeicher: Geil Evo Corsa 2x4gb 2133mhz
Grafikarte: Palit Geforce GTX 560 ti (MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X bereits bestellt)
Netzteil: bequit 700W 80 plus Bronze (2011)
Monitor: LG 21,5 Zoll
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 128gb
HDD: 2x 500gb


Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Bundels: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte) 
Bildschirm: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) 

Insgesamt: 67 von 67 Punkten
Voll ausgereizt 

Würde ich gewinnen würde ich noch einen i7 6700k und 16gb DDR4 RAM kaufen.
Da ich das Große Netzteil ausgewählt habe werde ich auch wieder die CPU etwas übertakten was dann mit dem Gehäuse auch keine immense Laustärke mehr erzeugt.
Durch die neue GPU die ich mir bereits gekauft habe kann ich dann auch das zukünftige Battlefield 1 zocken.

Vielen Dank dann noch an PCGH an das geile Gewinnspiel

Viele Grüße,
denni9099


----------



## r0815 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Meine Komponenten sind:
Motherboard:  ASUS Z170-DELUXE
CPU:          Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU-Kühler:   be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
RAM:          2x Kingston KHX2666C15D4 Fury Black/8GB
Video Card:   ASUS Turbo-GTX970
SSD:                  Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
HD:                   SAMSUNG HD154UI 1500GB
Netzteil:        Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Gehäuse:       Cooltek
Monitor:        BenQ XL2410T

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Mephisto1984 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag zusammen,
dies wäre die Kombination die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich gerade erst sehr lange selbst dazu überredet meine R9 280x gegen eine GTX 1070 aufzurüsten. Jedoch muss der Rest jetzt warten oder Ihr helft mir dabei 
An meinem Gehäuse, dem Fractal Arc Midi fünktionier inzwischen nur noch 1 USB-Port von 3en und meine Frontkopfhörerbuchse ist auch defekt. Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit immer 2 Monitore angeschlossen, zum einen den HP w2448hc und zum anderen den LG Flatron W2242S. Der LG läuft nun nicht mehr da die Grafikkarte kein VGA mehr unterstützt. Da die Leistung durch den Grafikkartenwechsel auch etwas gestiegen ist habe ich jetzt ohne V-Sync starkes Tearing auf dem HP was auch nicht so schön ist. Der nächste Schritt sollte der Prozessor werden, ein 6700k wozu mir allerdings das passende Mainboard fehlt. 

Ich würde mich freuen ausgewählt zu werden und würde Euch dann natürlich ein kleines Video drehen vom Einbau und das ganze in Fotos dokumentieren.

Liebe Grüße


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Conqi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch ich bedanke mich schon mal für die coole Aktion von PCGH, ihr seid wirklich ein toller Verein.

Kurz und bündig meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: i5 6600k
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
RAM: 2x8GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 7970 DirectCU II
CPU-Kühler: HR02 Macho
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Lüfter: Stock-Lüfter und ein Silent Wings 2
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 500W
Peripherie: CM Storm Quickfire TK + Logitech G502 + Logitech G440
Monitor: LG 29UB65-P und ein Dell G2410

Gegen was ich diese gerne austauschen würde:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung für die Wahl der Komponenten*
Der wichtigste Punkt war mir die Grafikkarte, denn die 7970 hat gleich mehrere Problemchen. Sie ist mittlerweile wahrlich nicht mehr die Schnellste, eine 1080 wäre da wirklich ein riesiges Upgrade. Zudem ist der Kühler der DirectCU II zwar nicht schlecht, aber definitiv die lauteste Komponente meines PCs unter Last, auch hier wäre die MSI 1080 eine tolles Upgrade. Seit etwa zwei Wochen kommt zudem noch dazu, dass meine 7970 gebacken werden musste, was natürlich nicht mehr auf ein allzu langes Leben hoffen lässt.
Punkt 2 waren für mich die Lüfter, denn die beiden Stock Lüfter des Define R5 würde ich auch gerne noch austauschen. Drei 140mm Silent Wings 3 wären großartig dafür und dürften den PC hoffentlich in den Bereich von nahezu unhörbar bewegen.
Über den Iiyama Monitor würde ich mich auch sehr freuen, da ich schon länger mal einen 144Hz Gaming Monitor testen wollte. Mein 21:9 LG Monitor ist zwar auch ein schönes Ding für schnelle Shooter wie das neue Unreal Tournament aber nur mäßig geeignet. Da wäre der GB2788HS-B1 eine perfekte Ergänzung (bis auf die Tatsache, dass FreeSync mit der 1080 nicht funktionieren würde leider).
Den Shadow Rock 2 und das Peripherie-Bundle von Roccat würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht selber nutzen, sondern meinem festen Freund übergeben, mit dem ich zusammen wohne. Er muss aktuell noch mit dem Boxed Kühler auf seinem 4670 leben und neben einer NoName-Maus mit einer alten Rubberdome und einem Billigmauspad. Ein schönes neues Set von Roccat würde ihm sicher sehr gefallen und der neue Kühler wurde mir etwas mehr Ruhe verschaffen. Also gleich zwei Leute auf einmal glücklich gemacht solltet ihr mich wählen.

Zusammenbauen würde ich den PC selber zuhause und den Versand des ganzen PCs sparen. Dürfte mit so einem fetten Kühler wie dem HR02 Macho und dann dem Shadow Rock 2 auch gesünder sein. Mehr habe ich auch gar nicht zu sagen, außer viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer, aber besonders viel natürlich mir selbst.


----------



## Hitman_33 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Für mich kommt die Aktion zwar fast zu spät, aber es geht natürlich immer besser! Mein Pc begann mal mit einem AMD Prozessor (da kann man drauf grillen) und einer ATI Karte, die schöner Weise kein DX 11 hatte. Also komplett neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, weil der alte eine Müllhalde war und heraus kam dabei:
CPU: i5 4590
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
GPU: GTX 1070 Gainward Golden Sample (gerade aufgerüstet  )
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX 200
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Seitenfenster
Monitor: LG 24MB56 IPS

Das reicht natürlich allemal zum Zocken, wenn der PC nicht ab und zu abschmieren würde oder erst gar nicht startet. Es liegt wahrscheinlich am Netzteil, weshalb das auch ersetzt wird  . Um den Knecht aber noch geiler zu machen und noch mehr Leistung herauszuprügeln, würde ich mich über folgendes freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es fällt auf, dass dann 2 GTX 1070 drin wären. Ja, das ist dann der Fall. Ich muss mir  dann natürlich noch ein Mainboard holen, was wirklich echtes vollwertiges SLI unterstützt. Außerdem ergibt das Mainboard was man anstatt dessen wählen könnte für mich keinen Sinn, da ich meine CPU  toll finde (1150er Sockel und das neue Mainboard wäre 11511...) , das Mainboard meinen RAM nicht unterstützt (und der noch völlig ausreicht) und alle anderen GRAKAS außer einer weiteren 1070 könnten nicht gut und sinnvoll in dem System arbeiten. An sonsten wird alles nun durch zusätliche Silent Wings schön Kühl gehalten und die 2 GTX 1070 sollten genug Power haben um den UHD Monitor zu füttern. Wiederum das 850Watt Platinum Netzteil kann beide Pascal Karten mit genügend Strom versorgen und endlich mal dafür sorgen, dass der PC nicht andauernd abschmiert . Die Perepherie habe ich bewusst zurückgeschraubt, da mir der Monitor wichtiger ist und meine Tastatur im Moment eine Corsair K95 ist (meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar) und meine Maus nennt sich Roccat Kone XTD. Auf denen hab ich meine ganzen Makros programmiert und werde sie deshalb niemals weggeben  (Außderdem kann man mit der K95 einen dritten Weltkrieg überleben, so stabil, wie die gebaut ist^^).


Aufrüsten würd ich den PC gerne selbst aus zwei maßgeblichen Gründen: 
1.ca eine Woche ohne PC, was soll ich bitte in der Zeit tun, in der mein PC bei euch ist? 
2.Wenn irgendwas kaputt geht bin ich selbst Schuld und kann auf niemanden böse sein ^^


----------



## Verak (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Upgrade Konfig sieht wie folgt aus, denn mein i5 würde auch noch die nächsten Jahre ausreichen in Verbindung mit einer GTX1080 und dem Monitor hätte ich die nächsten Jahre keine Anreize aufzurüsten. Den Rest würde ich als optionales Upgrade ansehen und beim Gewinn der Komponenten diese selbst verbauen. Meine alten Komponenten würde ich übrigens dann an meinen jüngeren Bruder verschenken der noch mein altes betagtes System übernommen hatte (P2 x6 1090T+GTX770 mit einem 16:10 1680x1050 Monitor):

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzige Konfig sieht wie folgt aus:

i5 4590+AsRock H87 Pro4+Thermalright Macho120 Rev. A
4x4GB DDR3 Crucial 1600
Powercolor PCS+ R9 390
Cougar STX 550w
AOC 24" G2460VQ6
Crucial BX100 250GB+Toshiba Q300 480GB
Cherry G83-6105 Tastatur+Logitech G303 Daedalus Apex Gaming Maus


Viele Grüße und Danke für Eure Aktion, Verak.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardreset78 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt(6 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Jetzige Config

CPU: i5 sandy bridge
CPU-Lüfter:  Be quiet shadow rock
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Mushkind Redlline Ridgeback
Netzteil: Enermax 625W 
GPU: GTX 760 4GB
HDD: 1TB 
SSD: 256GB 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V71
Monitor: BenQ BL2400


----------



## brandesa (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion von Euch. Ich will schon seit einiger Zeit meinen PC mit einer neuen Grafikkarte und einem neuen Monitor aufrüsten, aber immer kommt was dazwischen. Meine Geforce GTX 580 bremst meinen PC voll aus, daher ist sie mehr als überfällig. Aber man will wenn es ja gleich richtig machen, also länger sparen. Und da ich vor kurzem Vater geworden bin, musste ich erstmal Geld in das neue kleine Lian Li Gehäuse investieren, da mein Arbeitsplatz auf einen 80 cm breiten Tisch geschrumpft ist, und kein anderer Tower da reingepasst hat.

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell besitze ich:

Gehäuse:              Lian Li PC - V33A
Mainboard:          Gigabyte Z87X - UD3H
CPU:                       Intel Core i7 -4770 k               Kühler: Thermalright HR - 02 Mache PCGH Edition
GK:                          K2A  Geforce GTX 580
RAM:                      2x4 GB
SSD:                        Samsung 120 GB
HDD:                      Western Digital WD30EZRX 3 TB, Festplatte 
Netzteil:               LEPA G-Serie 700W ATX 2.3  Netzteil
Monitor:              Samsuing SyncMaster BX 2450

Ich würde meinen PC selber umrüsten, da der Aufwand recht gering ist, und sich schnell erledigen lässt.


Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken!!


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles Sys besteht aus einem 2600K @ 4.6 GHz, 16 GB RAM @2133 und komplett SSD. Gekühlt wird die CPU mit einer 240er AiO von Enermax.

Corsair Obsidian 650D
AsRock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3
I7-2600K @4.6GHz gekühlt mit Enermax Liqtech 240 mit Scythe Slipstream
16 GB HyperX Fury 2133
EVGA GTX 970 FTW @Morpheus
Sandsik 120 GB SSD + Transcend 512GB SSD
NZXT Lüftersteuerung
Samsung 248H 24" FullHD Monitor
*
Ehrliche Begründung:*
Da das Sys, was CPU + RAM angeht, noch absolut ausreicht, bin ich nur scharf auf die 1080 und den WQHD-Monitor. Den Rest würde ich gnadenlos verschachern.


----------



## timonde (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,  
Ich versuche es auch mal an dem Gewinnspiel. Ich bin gerade am aufrüsten meines PC und da kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel gerade recht. Ich hab zwar schon einige gute Kompetent zusammen getragen aber maches fehlt noch für einen richtigen Gaming PC 
Mein momentanes System: 
Prozessor: i7-4770 (non K)
Grafikkarte: Momentan eine geliehen Inno3D gtx 1060 6G OC 
Meine alte Gainward gtx 770 Phantom 4G hat knapp schon vor 2 Jahren aufgegeben (nach knapp 1 1/2 Jahren weiss ich wie wichtig eine Grafikkarte ist) und nun habe ich mit diese Karte vom guten Kumpel (sehr sehr guten Kumpel) geborgt. Ich wollte mir später eine in die Richtung kaufen aber es kam alles etwas anders.... 
Mainboard: Gigabyte z97 X Gaming 3 ist nur eine Notlösung bis zur 8000 Reihe von Intel 
CPU-Kühler: Be quiet! Dark Rock 
RAM: 1 x noname 8 GB 1333 und 1 x Corsair Vengeance 8GB also zusammen 16 GB
Gehäuse: THERMALTAKE Overseer RX-I hat schon einiges mit gemacht und daher soll es auch bald ersetzt werden, nur ich muss noch gucken duch was 
Netzteil: Be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt  da war ich wohl schneller ;D
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 120 GB Sie macht ihren Job 
Festplatte: Irgendeine 2 TB Festplatte von WD mit 5400 RPM 
DVD Laufwerk ist Pflicht bei meinen Titeln 
Lüfter: die billigsten die es gibt xD aber auch sie tun ihren Job
Sound: Sound Blaster Z + Logitech z623 2.1
Peripherie technisch bin ich recht gut aufgestellt. Zwar nur mit einem HD + Bildschirm (8 Jahre alt) aber mit meiner Razer Blackwidow chroma und der Razer Nager chroma bin ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Meine Traum Konfirmation 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) Endlich mal wieder eine richtige Grafikkarte 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte) Kühler ist immer besser 
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte) ein hoffentlich gutes Gehäuse für dich nächsten 5-10 Jahre 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) er hat mehr Pixel xD

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Da ich ein lieber Schrauber bin würde ich gern selbst bastelt und für euch dokumentieren.
Ich find die Aktion, wie auch viele voll cool und kann ruhig so weiter gehen 

Also ich wünsche mir zwar Glück aber auch den andern ;D 

Hier noch mal die Liste unkommentiert wenn ihr sie so braucht 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

PS: Ich hoffe ich bekomme das noch mit den Bildern hin. Muss alles mit dem Handy machen und kriege das nicht hin. 
Bilder werden später nachgereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

- scharf wäre ich hauptsächlich auf die GPU, weil ich vieel zu geizig bin 700€ oder mehr dafür auszugeben aber ich würde dann zusätzlich in einen FullCover-Block von EK oä. investieren und je nach Zeitfenster neue Schläuche 
 - der Kühler wäre ideal für ein offen liegendes LGA1156-Projekt wo ein 30 €-Xeon (4-Kern-Vollausbau) auf Wiederbelebung wartet, ich will endlich wissen, ob sich die CPU ähnlich takten lässt wie mein lange abgegebender i7 870, wenn ja, darf er als NAS-, Not- bzw. Testrechner einen Penryn ersetzen
- das Roccat-Bundle hätte auch Sinn, da häufigeres USB-HID Work-Arounding mit meiner LG-Maus bei einigen alten Spielen nötig ist, das Standmikro Phantomspeisung benötigt und ich dafür nur eine FireWire-Lösung vorhalte die eher was für das Xeon-Projekt ist, die Tastatur ist trotz den Blindmacher-LED's mein Ding, weil schön Platz sparend
-für 4K reicht es nicht wegen der GPU aber TN bei allen Varianten... keine Ahnung, ob mich ein 27"-TN glücklich macht, muss man sehen aber ich hätte schon zwei Ideen, wo sowas zu gebrauchen wäre, Wenn das Bild überzeugt, dann gerne als stromsparenden Ersatz für mein 16:10 24"-MVA.

mehr Blahblah steht im Profil aber wer liest das schon


----------



## igutbuN (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

gern würde ich meinen PC durch euch Pimpen lasse. Da ich schon seit längerem meinen doch arg in die Jahre gekommenden i7 2600K aufrüsten würde, mir für ein komplettes Upgrade als Student jedoch das Geld fehlt, kommt mir diese Aktion sehr gelegen. 

Die zu einem kompletten upgrade fehlenden Komponenten (CPU/Mainboard/Ram) würde ich mir dazu kaufen und dann entsprechend umfangreich pimpen 

Meine derzeitiges System:

i7 2600K 
Corsair 8 GB DDR3 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 
BE QUIET POWER ZONE 650W
Samsung Evo 850 256GB SSD + 2 * defekte HDDs 
BenQ GW2270h 

Da mir das Aufrüsten spaß macht, würde ich die Hardware gern selbst einbauen und den Prozess für euch dokumentieren.



Hier meine gewählte Konfiguratuion:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Beste Grüße, macht weiter so


----------



## KingNorman (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)*
*Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC:

Gehäuse:      Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition (Midi Tower ATX) 
                          + Window Side Panel*
*
Mainboard:  Asus P8Z77-V Pro (SN: C7M0CS099599)

CPU:                 Intel Core i5-3570K  (4 x 3,4GHz ; Turbo: 3,8GHz / TDP: 77 Watt)

CPU-Lüfter:  Zalman CNPS 10X Quiet 
                          + Be Quiet! Silent Wings BQT T12025-LF-PWM (120mm PWM)

GPU:               MSI GeForce GTX 680 + Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II + EVGA Backplate

RAM:             4 x 2GB DDR3-1600 (G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-8GBECO(XMP)) 7-8-7-24 2T

Soundkarte:  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio - SB1040  (PCIex1)

Festplatten:  ADATA SSD S511   (120GB) AS511S3-120GM-C (Sata6G)
                             WD VelociRaptor  (300GB) WD3000HLFS-01G6U1
                            Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 ( 2TB ) HDS723020BLA642  (Sata6G)

Opt. Laufwerke: BD-RE (LG) BD-RE BH10LS30 (mit Lightscribe)
                            DVD-ROM (LG) DVD-ROM GDRH10N

Netzteil:          LEPA B850 (850Watt; 80+ Bronze)

 Gehäuselüfter:  2 x Be Quiet! BL031 Silent Wings 2 (PWM 140mm)

 Sonstiges:  Revoltec Lüfter Air Guard (50mm für RAM)
                        Lüfter 80mx80x15 für HDDs


Umrüsten? Weil Liebe für was Neues.
                        Netzteil doch etwas hörbar und Grafikkarte zu schwach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## KingNorman (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde auch gerne mein PC selber umbauen.


----------



## PbJacks (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich zuerst einmal bedanken, dass wir diese Möglichkeit bekommen unsere PCs unentgeltlich aufzurüsten, da eine Aufrüstung in diesem Umfang schon sehr viel Geld kostet und nicht jeder, so auch ich, soviel Geld in diese Angelegenheit stecken kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Also DANKE dafür!


So jetzt aber zu meiner bisherigen Konfiguration, die ich im April 2014 zusammengestellt habe (und auch etwas aufgerüstet habe):

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 (mit dem ich immer noch sehr zufrieden bin und dieser mich noch mindestens die nächsten 2 Jahre begleiten soll)
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3 (eine sehr gute Platine, von der Lüftersteuerung/-regulierung bin ich auch nach über zwei Jahren immer noch begeistert)
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz DDR3 (zuverlässig wie am ersten Tag)
GPU: MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB GDDR5 (aktuelle Spiele sind noch gut spielbar, aber höhere Einstellungen, fps und vor allem mehr Grafikspeicher wären wünschenswert)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (immer noch sehr angenehm, leiser als meine HDD^^ und kühlt gut)
Lüfter: 6x 120mm von Silverstone (genaue Bezeichnung leider nicht bekannt, aber sehr laufruhig)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB (seit knapp 2 Monaten im Einsatz, sie hat eine Crucial M500 240GB abgelöst)
HDD: WD Green 2000GB 64MB (hat ihren Platz im jetzigen PC gefunden, wird aber schon seit 2011/12 eingesetzt, bisher ohne Probleme)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW (wird kaum genutzt, aber wenn es gebraucht wird, ist es da^^)
PSU: Corsair CS550M 80+ Gold (bisher ohne Probleme und angenehme leise Lautstärke)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-II mit Sichtfenster (mit Modifikationen: in der Front 60cm blauer SMD Strip, sowie 4x USB 2.0 aus älteren PCs in eine 5,25" Laufwerksblende verbaut | und ja, das Sichtfenster ist ein Witz, man sieht nur den CPU-Kühler XD, außerdem ist kein Kabelmanagement vorhanden)

1. Monitor: ASUS VS247HR 23,6 Zoll Full HD (besitze ich seit ca. einem Jahr und kann micht nicht beschweren)
2. Monitor: Dell 1909W 1440x900px (tut seinen Job als Überwachungsmonitor für CPU, GPU, TS3 etc., sonst keine großen Ansprüche)
Tastatur: Roccat Isku FX (immer noch einwandfrei)
Maus: Zelotes T 89 Patuoxun inkl. Mauspad (erledigt ihren Job, nur muss ich bei jedem PC Start die DPI richtig einstellen...aber für ca. 10€ ist sie mehr als gut^^)
Headset: Plantronics GameCom 380 (an sich ganz gut, aber auch innerhalb von 3 Jahren ca. 3-4 mal ausgetauscht)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach langer Zeit jetzt zu meiner Wunschkonfiguration, die ich im Gewinnfall gerne selbst mit meinem jetzigen System paaren bzw. in dieses integrieren möchte, natürlich würde der Umbau dann auch dokumentiert werden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wieso diese Auswahl? - ganz einfach:

GPU: um endlich wieder alles in maximalen/ hohen Einstellungen spielen zu können und vor allem auch wegen dem viermal größeren Grafikspeicher
CPU-Kühler: um das System noch leiser zu bekommen (ohne Beachtung der HDD) und der ggf. besseren Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum jetzigen Kühler. Allerdings würde das in dem jetzigen Gehäuse nicht ganz passen, aber im Falle eines Gewinns würde ich selbst noch in ein Gehäuse (mit richtigem Sichtfenster^^) investieren.
Lüfter-Set: sind auch gedacht, um das System noch leiser zu machen. 
ROCCAT Kiro: um endlich ein gute Maus zu haben.
ROCCAT Kanga: da sich mein jetziges Pad langsam auflöst.
ROCCAT Suora: weil ich schon immer mal eine mechanische Tastatur besitzen möchte. Vielleicht löst sie auch dauerhaft meine ISKU FX ab.
ROCCAT Renga: um ein gutes Headset zu haben, bei dem der Ton und auch das Mikrofon (deutlich) besser sind als beim bisherigen. 
Monitor: um die GTX 1080 auch etwas durch die höhere Auflösung zu fordern^^


Das war es nun von mir. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt und ich ein glücklicher Gewinner sein würde. Dennoch wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg bei diesem Gewinnspiel.  

Also dann, 
PIMP MY PC 2016


----------



## vinpin (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Leute,
Ich mache eigentlich nur mit, weil mein jetziger Monitor immer flackert ^^


Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

GPU: MSI GTX 960 4g
MB: MSI Z97m Gaming
CPU: i5 4690
Festplatten:   1x Seagate SSHD 1TB   1x Kingston V300 240GB
Netzteil: Evga Supernova 750 G2
Gehäuse: Corsair 350D
Kühlung: Corsair H100i   2x Corsair Lüfter 120mm    1x  be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm
Monitor: Benq GW2760


Was ich mir wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 67 (11 Punkte übrig)


Danke!


----------



## Kavalier27 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Cube schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie geizig manche Leute sind. Posten 2-3 verschiedene PC´s nur das die bessere Chancen haben.
> Und legen sich mehere oder haben schon mehr als 2 Acocunts




Ich hoffe das fällt den Männern von PCGH auf...


----------



## michaelmcux (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Aktuelle Hardware: 

GPU: -
MB: ASRock Z75 Pro3 
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K  4243.1 MHz
RAM: 	4x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB 1x Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 1x Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EAVS 1TB
Netzteil: Hiper HPU-4m880 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF XB EVO 
Kühlung: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E 2x 140mm AeroCool Shark Black Edition 2x 80mm Enermax UCTB8 T.B. 
Monitor: 29" LG Flatron 29UM55-P 
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
WLAN: Asus PCE-AC66 802.11ac


Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (1× 120 2x 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

da meine bisehrige GTX 680 neuerdings nicht mehr mit mir zusammenarbeiten möchte wäre dies update natürlich sehr willkommen
der ausgewählte CPUkühler würde farblich besser ins System passen als mein bisheriger
mit meiner CPU bin ich trotz ihres Alters noch sehr zufrieden
einer meiner Lüfter macht mittlerweile deutliche Geräusche daher wäre da ein Austausch gegen die hier enthaltenen sehr praktisch


----------



## apostoli (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


Momentan Verbaut: 
MSI GTX 1080 Armor @ Wakü
I7 5820K
Asus Rampage V Extreme
Asus VG278HR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magnet (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die prima Tuning-Aktion!
Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein PC:

Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
CPU: AMD FX 6300
RAM: G.Skill 8 GB DDR3
GPU: MSI R9 270 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power 630W
SSD: 120GB
HDD: 500GB
Gehäuse: chieftec aegis
Monitor: Benq 23`
Tastatur: Zowie Celeritas
Mouse: Shakoon Shark Force

Foto:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


Zur Begründung der Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G:               passt am besten zu meiner CPU
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 :                   auf jeden Fall ruhiger und kühler als mein 15 € Kühler, mehr Luft für OC
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga          sieht gut aus und bringt Ordnung in meine wilde Mischung, sehr funktionell
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange:   sieht wirklich gut aus, bietet Raum für mehr
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 :     passt gerade noch auf meinen Schreibtisch


Für den Fall, dass ich in die Auswahl komme, würde ich die Komponenten gerne von euch einbauen lassen.
Begründung: ihr macht das schon richtig.

Grüße ! Und macht weiter so!


----------



## OwnedbyCube (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion und passend. Tja. Heute habe ich das Video zu "Pimp my PC" gesehen. Und vor 3 Tagen hat meine heiß-geliebte Palit Jetstream GTX 980 verabschiedet. Diese hatte ich bereits gebraucht gekauft und leider kann ich deswegen, obwohl ich die Rechnung für die GPU habe, die Garantie nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Außerdem fehlt mir einfach das Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte, da ich erstmal mein Haus abbezahlen muss. Ich habe zwar versucht mit meiner derzeitigen Hardware auszukommen, doch ist dies bei den Spielen, die ich normalerweise spielen würde recht schwierig, da mein relativ alter AMD CPU ohne die Grafikkarte sehr schlecht ist. Von daher: Hier ist meine derzeitige Konfiguration:
CPU: AMD A8-6600K TRAY
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 980
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Tower Kühler
HDD:  1TB Seagate
SSD: 120 GB FuryX
DVD BRENNER
Mainboard: MSI FM2-ATX Mainboard
Netzteil: 650 W Seasonic G-Series
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Ram 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Window
Monitor: Asus 21 Zoll
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z

Sobald ich genügend Geld hätte würde ich noch den Prozessor aufrüsten, doch wichtiger wäre mir die Grafikkarte. Hier ist meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum genau diese Konfiguration ?:
Grafikkarte: Da ich mindestens auf QHD spielen möchte und ich noch in paar  Jahre damit auskommen möchte
Lüfter-Set: Meine derzeitigen Sharkoon Gehäuse Lüfter sind sehr laut, deswegen wären dies be quiet! Lüfter perfekt
Bundles: Für ein besseres Bundle reichen die Punkte nicht aus, gleiches gilt für den CPU Kühler
Monitor: Tja eigentlich wollte ich den besseren Monitor, aber dann würde das Budget nicht mehr ausreichen, wobei ich diesen Monitor auch gut finde. Ist zwar kein 4K, aber dafür deutlich besser als meine jetzigen HD Monitore.

Da ich bereits den gezeigten PC selber zusammengebaut habe, würde ich es bevorzugen, dass mir die PCGH die Hardware sendet und ich alles selber einbaue, da ich meinen PC auch wegen meiner Arbeit brauche und ich ihn deshalb nicht versenden möchte. Gerne kann ich als Gegenleistung Fotos zukommen lassen.

Im Anhang füge ich noch logischerweise das Foto des Innenraums meines derzeitigen PCs hinzu.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion.


----------



## Knoxxar (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht, da es für mich den meisten Sinn beim Upgraden hat.

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

*Intel i7 4790k
Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H
16GB DDR3 1600er Kingston HyperX
GeForce GTX970 Retail
Samsung 850 Evo sowie 840 Evo
Monitor: Samsung 24" LED
BS: Win10 Pro x64
Maus & Tastatur sind von Logitech G15 und G500s sowie das G930 Headset
Falls ich Glück haben sollte, würde ich das gerne selber umbauen. Nötige Erfahrung etc sind vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jorditzki (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
ich lasse dann auch einfach mal meine Upgrade Liste da. Mainboard ohne CPU scheint unsinnig, jedoch ist die Graka nicht mein Flaschenhals, wie unten zu sehen ist. Ich würde dann noch eine entsprechende CPU selbst finanzieren.
Für das Studium brauch ich vor allem CPU Power, das kommt dann auch noch dazu. Monitor brauche ich keinen, hab einen guten, aber "muss" ich dann ja nehmen... 
Mein Derzeitiges Gehäuse war damals auch bisschen ein Overkill, also wieso nicht beim neuen auch einen? Zur Zeit muss ich mit der Maus von meiner Freundin arbeiten, da sich das Mausrad meiner Kone+ zum dritten mal verabschiedet hat und die Buchstaben auf der Tastatur sind vom vielen zocken ranzig und abgegriffen.
Perfekter Zeitpunkt um den Rechner wiederzubeleben mit ein paar Verbesserungen.


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitiges System:
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Prozessor: Intel i7 860
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 670 DCII
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS2333, LG Flatron W2261VP-PF
Netzteil: Be|quiet! Pure Power 530W
Prozessorkühler: Scyth Mugen 3 PCGH Edition
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF-X
Peripherie: Microsoft Sidewinder X6, Roccat Kone[+](defekt), Roccat Taito Mid, Logitech G930
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS DDR3-1333Mhz 8GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monotony (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,


Erstmal mein jetziger Rechner

Mainboard: Asus Z-77 A
CPU  : Intel I-5 3570K
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte Windforce OC 770 GTX
RAM : 16 GB DDR3 G-Skill
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling i-30
SSD Samsung 840
Seagate 1TB
Monitor LG 24Zöller
Keyboard: Microsoft irgendwas Billig-Teil
Maus: Steel Series WoW MMO-Mouse

Bilder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wunschliste:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aufrüsten wäre so für mich am sinnvollsten. Schnelle Graka mit flottenm Monitor. Macht das Spielen doch gleich wieder schicker. Mainboardwechsel folgt dann irgendwann, bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem übertacktetem I-5 noch zufrieden. Der Cpu-Kühler könnte dabei auch noch helfen das System insgesamt ein wenig leider zu machen. Basteln würde ich gerne alleine... dann kann ich auch gleich die alten Komponenten weiterverbauen.
Tolle Aktion von euch...hoffe auf ein wenig Glück...

Mfg


----------



## big-maec (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich für Pimp my PC 2016  bewerben.

Mein Aktuelle PC  Konfiguration:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box,  LGA1155 @4100 Mhz 
Kühler:                           Corsair Hydro  Series H80i Hochleistungs-Prozessorkühler mit Kühlmittel
Mainboard:           MSI Z77A-GD80, Intel Z77, ATX,  DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB DDR3 1600  CL8 @1800 
Festplatte(n): 2X Crucial MX300 750GB, 2X Western  Digital Scorpio Black 250GB, 6,4 cm (2,5) Western Digital2500BEKT 
Grafikkarte:        Palit GTX 660 Ti Jetstream      1006 MHz     1527 MHz     Boost Clock: 1084 MHz
Sound: On Board
Netzteil: STRAIGHT POWER  BQT E9-700W 80+Gold
Gehäuse: anidées AI6BS Black  Silent, schallgedämmt (AI-06BS)




Ein paar Worte zu meinem aktuellen  PC, 
bis auf die Crucial SSDs läuft der PC seit 2012 in dieser  Konfiguration. Im Sommer diesen Jahres kam mir doch der Gedanke nach was  neuem. Der Plan neue Komonenten müssen her. Diesmal sollte es was in der  Gaming-PC Highendklasse sein. Also Ausschau gehalten nach Highend Komponenten  dann kam erstmal die Ernüchterung 4000-6000 € ist mir dann doch zu  teuer. 
Also neuer Plan um den Gaming-PC zu Finanzieren um Ihn zu Pimpen. Damit mann die  Geldausgaben der Komponenten nicht allzu Stark merkt, habe ich es über  einen längeren Zeitraum geplant um die Komponenten Stück für Stück  zu kaufen.
Seit diesem Gaming-PC Plan sind nun ca. 3 Monate  verstrichen und bis jetzt habe ich es geschafft ein Motherboard:  Gigabyte X99-UD4, 64GB DDR4-3200Mz CL14 Speicher von G.Skill Trident Z  und einen Prozessor Intel I7-6850K zu erwerben (siehe Bild 3). 
Aus Zeitgründen habe ich  es aber bis jetzt nicht geschafft die Komponenten einzubauen, werde es wohl in der nächster Zeit schaffen die Komponenten einzubauen. Da ja  nun bald Weihnachten ist und auch noch andere Ausgaben habe werde ich  meinen Pimp my Gaming-PC Plan bis ins nächstes Jahr verschieben müssen  und deshalb Bewerbe ich mich hier. Mir kommt diese Aktion wie gerufen. 
Bei der ausgesuchten  Pimp my PC Hardware habe ich die in der Liste natürlich nur mit Kompromissen  aussuchen können. Bin aber trotzdem Glücklich das ich es geschafft habe  eine Hardwareliste zusammenzustellen zu können, die ich noch gebrauchen könnte, um den PC zu pimpen. 
Ein Satz zum Schluss: Jeder der Teilnehmer hier wird seine eigene Leidensgeschichte erzählen können beim aussuchen der Hardware. Aber irgendwie werde ich das  Gefühl nicht los, das derjenige der das Punktesystem erstellt hat genau gewussst  hat was er da macht. Weil, mir war es in einigen Hardware Kombinationen nicht möglich die teurere Hardware zu kombinieren , weil es fehlte dann exakt ein  Punkt. 
Eine Kombi als Beispiel: Die Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1080  Gaming X 8G und den Monitor iiyama  G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 mit den niedrigsten Punkten der anderen Hardware.


Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgende Pimp my PC Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker60 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eingebaut sind Aktuell:
CPU: AMD FX 6350
Mainbboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
Arbeitspeicher: 16 GB Corsair XMS3 1600
Grafikkarte: Geforce EVGA GTX 960 SSC 4 GB
Monitor: IIYAMA ProLite E2773HS 27 Zoll
Festplatte:2 mal Western Digital 1000 GB
Netzteil:Sharkoon WPM 700W Bronze
Gehäuse:Arctic Cooling
Tastatur:Microsoft SideWinder X4
Maus:perixx MX-3000


----------



## E-WoK (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,


seit einigen Jahren bin ich bereits regelmäßiger und aufmerksamer Leser eurer Seite. So waren mir eure Hardware- und Spieletests bei vielen Kaufentscheidungen eine große Hilfe. Eure Aktion finde ich einfach super und drücke allen Bewerbern natürlich die Daumen. Seit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mir meine Computer selbst zusammengestellt und im Laufe der Zeit auch schon viele Teile gegen bessere ausgetauscht. Leider fehlt mir derzeit einfach das Geld mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, weshalb ich mich hiermit als Teilnehmer an eurer "Pimp my PC 2016" Aktion bewerben möchte. Falls ich tatsächlich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen die Komponenten auch selbst einzubauen und dies entsprechend dokumentieren. 
Nachdem meine alte GTX470 nicht mehr in euren Benchmarks auftauchte und ich bei neueren Titeln immer mehr dazu gezwungen wurde die Qualitätsschraube nach unten zu drehen, habe ich auf eine R9 280X aufgerüstet. Jedoch bewegt sich die Leistung der 280X mittlerweile auch fast am untersten Rand des von euch getesteten Leistungsbereichs, sodass mein Interesse an einer neuen Grafikkarte immer größer wurde. So sind vor kurzem die Pascal Karten von Nvidia erschienen, welche mir durch den großen Vorsprung zum Konkurrenten sehr gut gefallen.

*Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
*
Betriebssystem
Windows 10 pro
Motherboard und CPU
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i5-6600K, 4500 MHz (45 x 100)
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16313 MB G.Skill RipJaw V
Anzeige
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 280x
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27B350
Datenträger
Festplatte: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1 (476 GB)
Festplatte: SAMSUNG HD103UJ (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10
Netzteil
Coolermaster Silent Pro 850W
Gehäuse
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Midi Tower PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
Lüfter: 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 140 mm
Lüfter: 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 120 mm
Peripherie
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Tastatur: Cherry MX Board 3.0
Mauspad: Razer Mantis Speed
Headset: Speedlink Medusa
*Mein Wunschsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:* 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum diese Komponenten? Es ist das Gesamtpaket, welches hier meine Entscheidung beeinflusst hat:
Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von be quiet!, seit ich mir vor Jahren einige Gehäuselüfter der Marke geleistet habe. Durch eure "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion habe ich mir unter anderem den Dark Rock Pro 3 genauer angesehen, welcher nun mein CPU-Kühler ist. Auch diesen Kauf habe ich nicht bereut und bin absolut zufrieden. Die einzigen "lauten" Komponenten sind noch die *Grafikkarte* und das *Netzteil*. Darum entschied ich mich für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X8 (Lüfterabschaltung im Idle) und das be quiet! Power Zone 750W Netzteil. Abgeschlossen wird das Ganze von dem Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Dieses bringt drei Silent Wings 3 mit, welche meine recht alten Silent Wings 2 ablösen sollen. Zusätzlich ist das *Gehäuse* komplett gedämmt und bietet sogar eine kabellose Ladestation für mein Smartphone! Damit würde mein kleiner Traum eines ultra leisen Rechners tatsächlich in Erfüllung gehen.
Eine moderne *Peripherie* würde meine alte MX518, das noch ältere Razer Mantis Speed Mauspad, das noch viel ältere Speedlink Medusa Headset und das noch nicht so alte Cherry MX Board 3.0 (Danke Frank, für den super Testbericht) ablösen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich noch nie mit ROCCAT beschäftigt habe. Daher würde ich mich umso mehr über den Gewinn freuen, wenn ich durch euch einen weiteren guten Hersteller für meine liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung entdecken kann. Bei einem *Monitor* kommt es mir nicht so sehr auf die Auflösung an. Da ich aber mit eher hohen FPS, zum Beispiel BF4 und zukünftig BF1, spiele, passt ein 144Hz Panel hervorragend zur ausgewählten MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X8. Mit dieser Kombination sollte es mir möglich sein, das für mich beste Spielerlebnis zu genießen.
*So please PCGH-Team, Pimp my PC*​


----------



## Ralse (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
Super das Ihr das wieder anbietet, da versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.
Mit den gewählten Komponenten hätte ich endlich einen neuen Zeitgemäßen Monitor, mein aktueller Hauptbildschirm ist noch per VGA/DVI Adapter angeschlossen, auch wäre dann das Gehäuse mal ein "richtiges". Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich passend zum Monitor ausgewählt, die dürfte gut mit meinem Prozessor harmonieren.

Meine aktuelle Hardware: 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
CPU: Intel i5-4690
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Cooling CPU Lüfter
RAM: 16GB Corsair RAM
Grafik: Asus Strix  Geforce GTX 970
Festplatte 1: Western Digital 1000GB Festplatte
Festplatte 2: Seagate 500 GB Festplatte
Festplatte 3: Samsung 850 SSD 128GB
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray Player
Netzteil: Corsair CX 600M Netzteil
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Billigding
Monitor: Hyundai 22 Zoll und Samsung 17 Zoll 4:3



Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Zocker60 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen!
Eingebaut sind Aktuell:
CPU: AMD FX 6350
Mainbboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
Arbeitspeicher: 16 GB Corsair XMS3 1600
Grafikkarte: Geforce EVGA GTX 960 SSC 4 GB
Monitor: IIYAMA ProLite E2773HS 27 Zoll
Festplatte:2 mal Western Digital 1000 GB
Netzteil:Sharkoon WPM 700W Bronze
Gehäuse:Arctic Cooling
Tastatur:Microsoft SideWinder X4
Maus:perixx MX-3000

Mein Wunsch :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Aufrüsten würde ich selber machen.

Danke noch mal für dieses Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Zakuma (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion, von release zu release wird meine AMD HD 7950 immer mieser ^^ zudem ist das Bild auf meinem Monitor nicht mehr das schönste und Geld ist leider auch knapp als (wieder) Vollzeit Schüler

Meine Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Mein Persönliches Setup:
Intel Core i7 2600k
Intel DZ77BH-55K
AMD HD 7950 Windforce 3
8GB RAM
120GB Crucial M4 SSD
2TB SSHD 
Fractal Designe Define R4
550W Seasonic G-Series
LG Flatron W2343T
LG Flatron W2242T´



*So please PCGH-Team, Pimp my PC*


----------



## cbladep (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
mir würde allein die Grafikkarte reichen, alles andere würde ich nicht unbedingt tauschen wollen 

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel I5 4570
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 770
CPU-Kühler: bequiet
HDD: Samsung SSD 265MB WD Black 1TB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Sniper Z87
Netzteil: bequiet 550W
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Ram
Gehäuse: no Name
Monitor: Asus PG278

Auswahl:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte) 
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcr-King (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo PCGH Team also mein System ist ein kleiner Mini-Wohnzimmer PC, nur leider ist die Graphikkarte und der Monitor nicht mehr ganz taufrisch.


Also mein aktuelles System:Asus Z170i PRO Gaming OC BIOS 
 i5-6600 @ 4.2 GHz 
2x4 GB DDR4 Kinston XMP @ 3333MHz
120GB SSD OCZ Extreme 
 WD HDD 650 GB Blue
 AMD R7 260x 2GB OC Bios @ 1150 MHz 1650 MHz
Integra 450 Watt NT
Win 10 PRO 64Bit
Xigmatek Eris 
Monitor 19" Dell 1905FP 1280x1024
​


Meine zusammen Stellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles:    ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be    quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama    G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0    Punkte übrig)


Die neuen Teile würde ich mich sehr freuen vor allem endlich mal einen neuen etwas Moderneren Monitor meiner ist ja doch sehr Alt.


----------



## cbladep (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
mir würde allein die Grafikkarte reichen, alles andere würde ich nicht unbedingt tauschen wollen 

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel I5 4570
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 770
CPU-Kühler: bequiet
HDD: Samsung SSD 265MB WD Black 1TB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Sniper Z87
Netzteil: bequiet 550W
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Ram
Gehäuse: no Name
Monitor: Asus PG278

Auswahl:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte) 
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## loewe0887 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

An sich ist mein PC ganz ok aber über eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor würde ich mich sehr freuen.  

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Aktuelle Hardware:
LG 29EA93 21:09 WQHD
Intel core i7 4790k
MSI Gaming Z97m
4x 8GB Kingston HyperX 2133 DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
MSI Radeon RX480 8G iChill HerculeZ X3 Cooler
2x VelociRaptor 1TB
2x Samsung Evo 850
Corsair Carbide 600c
Superflower Leadex 650
XSPC Raystorm 
XSPC 280mm Radiator

LG Rudi von ComputerZeug


----------



## Ernesto73 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen!

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel XEON E3-1230v3
CPU Kühler: ENERMAX   ETS-T40-TB
Mainboard: Asrock H87 PRO4
Grafikkarte: KFA2 Geforce GTX970
Arbeitsspeicher: 2  * 4GB DDR3
SSD: Toshiba 120 GB
HDD: 2 * 500GB Toshiba
Netzteil: ENERMAX Liberty 500W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Tastatur : Genius  K627
Monitor: IIyama ProLite E2200WS-B1


Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Aufrüsten würde ich selber machen.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion.


----------



## AfroKusanagi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum,

seit einigen Jahren lese ich PCGH. Ich mag die Auswahl der Themen und freue mich immer über jeden veröffentlichten Testbericht. 
Über Suchmaschinen bin ich schon oft bei meinen Fragen über Hardware auf das Forum gestoßen und habe hilfreiche Antworten gefunden. 
Danke dafür. Ich hatte nie eine Frage die noch keiner gestellt hatte und so gab es bisher keinen Grund mich hier anzumelden, 
bis ich vor ein paar Tagen von der Pimp my PC Aktion gelesen habe. 
Ich habe diese Aktion schon letztes Jahr verfolgt und begrüße es dieses Jahr desto mehr, dass es auch die Möglichkeit gibt, die Hardware selber zu verbauen. 
Ein Spaß, den ich mir nicht gerne entgehen lassen möchte, deshalb möchte ich mich darum bewerben.

Meine Auswahl ist folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und das ist meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU:		Intel i5 2500k @4.0Ghz
CPU-Kühler:	Thermalright Macho Rev. A
Mainboard:	Asus P8Z68-V Pro
RAM:		16GB (4x4GB) RipjawsX 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte:	Sapphire HD6950
SSD:		Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: 		WD RED 3TB im Raid
Netzteil:		CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 600W
Gehäuse:	Corsair Obsidian 550D
Bildschirm:	Dell 3011 + Dell 2209WA

Die Grafikkarte ist an meinem System mein größter Kritikpunkt. 
Aktuell wird sie sehr heiß und die Lüfter sind sehr laut zu hören, selbst mit aufgesetztem Kopfhörer. 
An aktuelle Spiele brauche ich schon lange nicht mehr denken, daher würde die GTX1080 aktuell, aber auch noch in der Zukunft, sehr gute Dienste erweisen.
In meinem Gehäuse sind noch die Standartlüfter des Herstellers verbaut. Die Shadow Wings könnten für eine geringere Lautstärke sorgen. 
Da ich den Prozessorkühler nicht unbedingt nötig habe, würde ich nach Möglichkeit den Punkt eher noch in die Lüfter stecken, um die Silent Wings zu bekommen.
Meine Maus und Tastaturkombination ist eher für den Officebetrieb ausgelegt und mich würde es reizen mit Gaming Geräten zu spielen.
Über einen neuen Monitor würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. Der Dell 2209 hat einen Veritkalen Pixelstreifen, der erst verschwindet, wenn der Monitor warm wird. 
Auch der Dell 3011 ist vor kurzem in Mitleidenschaft geraten, als eine Halogenlampe explodiert ist (ja, ihr habt richtig gehört – ich war auch schockiert)
 und Glassplitter einige Macken im Panel verursacht habe   Er funktioniert noch, aber die Macken leuchten jetzt durchgehend weiß.

Liebe Grüße,
AfroKusanagi


----------



## Robin5552 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!
Nun nehme ich mal auch an diesem schönen Gewinnspiel teil. Vielleicht habe ich ja einmal ausnahmsweise Glück in einem Gewinnspiel... 

Also mein jetziges System:
CPU: i5 6600K
GPU: Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce
RAM: 16 Gb DDR4 von HyperX
MB: ASROCK Fatal1ty z170 Gaming K4
HDD: 1 TB WesternDigital Blue (3,5") + 240GB Toshiba (2,5")
SSD: 120 Gb Adata SP550
PSU: Seasonic G-Series 550W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Core 2300
CPU-Kühler: Hyper 212X
Gehäuselüfter: 3x120mm (davon 2x3Pin und 1 PWM)
Monitor: Asus VP247H (24" und 60Hz)
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner von LG


Nun meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich nun diese Bauteile ausgewählt?
Vor Kurzem habe ich von einem AMD Prozessor zu dem i5 6600K gewechselt, bei der Grafikkarte habe ich vorerst meine Alte behalten. Deswegen habe ich die MSI GTX 1070 gewählt, da die R9 270X  nicht mehr die neuste ist und mit neuen Titeln auf hohen Einstellungen Probleme bekommt! (Sicher hätte für mich auch die MSI GTX 1060 gereicht, aber da ich am Ende noch Punkte hatte habe ich doch eine bessere aufgewählt, welche dann auch in der Zukunft länger halten wird)  Den Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler habe ich ausgewählt, da ich in letzter Zeit viel Arma 3 spiele und dazu meinen Prozessor auf 4.6 Ghz übertaktet habe und ich mir von diesem Kühler eine besser Kühlleistung erhoffe. Dazu noch die Gehäuselüfter, denn zwei meiner jetztigen sind leider nicht duch das Mainboard regelbar (3Pin Anschluss), weshalb die immer bei über 1000 RPM laufen, dies stört ordentlich im IDLE-Betrieb oder Surfen. Beim Zubehör Bundle von ROCCAT habe ich mich für das 3. entschieden, da ich noch genug Punkte übrig hab und unbedingt die ROCCAT Nyth haben möchte, welche ich bereits bei einem Freund antesten dufte. Gerade die vielen Knöpfe an der Seite sind meiner Meinung nach echt praktisch. Bei der Tastatur finde ich die Halterung für Smartphones sehr interessant, oft habe ich auf meinem Handy einen Stream laufen und dann liegt mein Handy vor der Tastatur welches wegen Lade und 3,5mmLausprecher-Kabel echt unpraktisch ist, da mein Arm dann auf den Kabeln liegt. Dadurch kann ich mich mal endlich von meinem "Office-Gear" verabschieden  und hab dazu bekomme ich noch eine coole Beleuchtung.^^ Zuletzt noch der Monitor: Ich besitzte einen 1080p Monitor und finde die Auflösung ist genug zum Zocken. Wichtig war mir hier die Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144Hz wichiger als 2k oder 4k wodurch die Auswahl nicht schwer ist. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich alles Wichtige erwähnt habe. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass ich auch mal ein Gewinnspiel gewinne^^, wer tut es nicht. Aber trotzdem wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Dann noch Danke an das PC Games Hardware für solch coole Gewinnspiele!

Pimp my PC 2016


----------



## pureshore (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen!

Please PCGH-X, pimp my computer! Vielleicht ja dieses Jahr... Eigentlich kann ich hier ja ganz schamlos meinen Beitrag vom letzten Jahr übernehmen, es hat sich (leider!) überhaupt nichts an meiner Hardware geändert:


• Prozessor und Prozessorkühler:
Intel Core2Duo E8400 mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken

• Mainboard
Gigabyte EP45-DS3P (ohne Blende für die Anschlüsse hinten, das ist gut für die Durchlüftung des Gehäuses (ne, im Ernst, die war schon nicht mehr da als ich vor 3 Jahren das Board vermacht bekommen habe))

• Grafikkarte und Grafikkartenkühler
Sapphire Radeon 5750 mit Stock-Kühler

• Arbeitsspeicher
4GB DDR (2x2GB Geil DDR2-800)

• Festplatte(n) und/oder SSD(s)
Samsung SSD 830 mit 120GB
Samsung HDD HD203WI mit 2 TB

• Netzteil
BeQuiet PurePower L8-CM-430W

• Gehäuse
Bitfenix Survivor
(mal ehrlich, die angeraute Oberfläche ist ein Horror zum Reinigen... und zieht Staub magisch an, da wär ich echt froh um was Neues)

• Eingabegeräte
Logitech M150 Maus
Logitech Media Keyboard 600

• Audio-Hardware
nur der Sound am Mainboard (extern ist ein alter Telefunken Stereo-Verstärker angeschlossen der immer furchtbar brummt, wenn man ihn einschaltet...)

• Bildschirm(e)
Benq Senseye FP202W (1680*1050)

Auf dem Rechner läuft auch immer noch Win7 64bit. Und er ist leider immer noch so langsam wie letztes Jahr... Spiele aus 2016 zocken? Im Briefmarkenformat mit 0 Details eventuell machbar. Man ist ja durchaus leidensfähig  Da ich allerdings nur einen DualCore habe, ist so langsam Schluss mit neueren Games. Für GW2 und Blade & Soul reicht es aber noch gerade so.


Als Anschubhilfe zu einem komplett neuen PC habe ich mir folgendes rausgesucht:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde dann noch aus dem Sammelsurium von meinem Freund ein CPU-Kühler und vom vertrauenswerten Hardware-Händler eine CPU und frischer RAM kommen.  Die GraKa muss erstmal durchhalten bis es Weihnachtsgeld gibt. Mit dem coolen Monitor auf nativer Auflösung zocken wird dann vermutlich nix, aber was soll's. Den Einbau könnte ich übrigens selbst übernehmen. Jaaaa, ich weiß, an meinem Rechner hab ich nix geschraubt. Aber ich hab hier noch so das ein oder andere Opfer rumliegen, an dem ich Üben kann  *bitte sich an dieser Stelle ein irre fieses Dr. Frankenstein-Lachen vorstellen*

Danke schon mal fürs Lesen und viel Glück Allen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheZweistein2 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho,

Ich, meines Zeichens 20 Jahre jung, angehender Fachinformatiker AE und treuer PCGH-Print-Abonnent, möchte die Chance nutzen mich für das diesjährige PimpMyPC zu bewerben, um Hardware für mich und meine Schwester abzugreifen. Warum für meine Schwester? Nun, dazu später mehr, doch nun lauscht einer kleinen Geschichte, werte Leser... 

Den Einstieg in Sachen PC-Hardware fand ich, wie so viele auch, mit einem Fertig-PC. Damals im Dezember 2012, wünschte sich ein kleiner Knirps eine Gaming-Kiste, dazu etliche Spiele. Mein Vater, ebenfalls begeisterter Zocker, erfüllte mir diesen Wunsch und brachte mir einen PC, einen stattlichen Medion Akoya P5350 D. Doch nach 2 Jahre dann wurden die neuen Spiele immer mehr zur Diashow, die Festplatte langsam und all die anderen typischen Altersschwächen eines PC's traten auf. Daher entschloss ich mich dazu, mir einen neuen PC Marke Eigenbau zu besorgen. Die PCGH-Hefte waren mir in dieser Zeit größter Not eine wahrliche Hilfe und zeigten mir den richtigen Pfad, den zu beschreiten Ich hatte.

Nun schreiben wir das Jahr 2016 und erneut ziehen dunkle Wolken über meinem Gaming-Himmel auf, den auch meine damals angeschafften Komponenten gehen nun in die wohlverdiente Rente. Also machte ich mich auf die Reise, eine Reise voller Spaß und Zufriedenheit, aber auch eine Reise voller Entbehrungen und Enttäuschungen. Nachdem mein treuer Wegbegleiter, die Festplatte, in meinen Armen gefallen war, musste ich mir aufgrund eines knappen Budgets wieder eine HDD zulegen. Leider ging damit auch ein beträchtlicher Teil für den Wegzoll des Grafikkarten-Updates verloren und ich musste meine Upgrade-Reise für eine Weile unterbrechen...

Sogleich fand ich ein neues, nicht weniger geldintensives Hobby, das Casemodding. Also bestand ich darauf meinem Spiele-Idol Borderlands ein Denkmal zu errichten und ließ meinen Worten Taten folgen. Am Ende hatte ich weder Geld, noch eine neue Grafikkarte... und nun stehe ich hier vor den Toren von PCGH und hoffe auf Hilfe bei meiner Queste...


Nun, Ihr fragt euch sicherlich, was diese heroische Aufgabe mit meiner Schwester zu tun hat? Nun, da sie auch leidenschaftlich gerne zockt, aber kein Geld hat, bemächtigt sie sich meiner alten Teile und nutzt diese in ihrem PC. Da sie aber eine noch ältere Komponenten hat als ich, würde sie meine Hardware bekommen, sollte ich diese durch die PCGH-Hardware ersetzen dürfen, womit wir beide davon profitieren würden. Zwei Monster mit einer Lanze sozusagen...



Nun werte Herren, kommen wir zum Geschäftlichen:

Mein *aktueller PC* sieht aus wie folgt:

Bildschirm: Medion Akoya P55004 (MD 20110) 24", 1920x1080 / LG L1960TQ, 19", 1280x1024
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 760 4GB (Artic Accelero Extreme IV)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Prozessor: Intel i5-4460 @ Stock
Mainboard: Asrock H97M Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24, 2x8GB
HDD: Hitachi 3TB / Western Digital 2TB/ Seagate 2TB
Netzteil: Cooler Master G550M
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 922 (Casemodded, Borderlands-Style)

Tastatur: EpicGear Dezimator
Maus: EpicGear MeduZa
Headset: Corsair Void USB


und das von mir *geplante Aufrüstkonzept* liest sich so:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde davon durch gesteigerte Grafikkarten-Leistung, sowie WQHD profitieren, ebenso von weiteren Lüftern, um das System kühl zu halten.

Meine Schwester könnte damit dann ihre betagte GT 530 durch meine GTX 760 ersetzen, ebenso könnte sie weitere Lüfter und endlich auch einen CPU-Kühler montieren. Auch meine Tastatur und Maus würde ich abtreten, ebenso meinen kleinen LG als neuen Zweitmonitor.

Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich die Komponenten selbsteinbauen (und davor noch sleeven), in diesem Sinne "Danke für das Gewinnspiel und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern".

Anbei noch die Fotos meines "Heiligtums"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt ein Ausblick auf mein bescheidenes Casemodding-Zeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, für den langen Post, hier ist ein Kartoffel-Ritter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alpast (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich werd dann auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Hier mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD FX-8320E @4.GHz
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Geforce GTX 660ti 2GB
OS: Windows 10 64-Bit
SSD Windows: Samsung 830 256GB
SSD Spiele: Transcend D370 512GB SSD Spiele
HDD Datengrab: WD RED 3TB 
Netzteil: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi-XL

Mich  juckt schon die ganze Zeit der Umstieg zu UHD, doch leider ist es mit  einem neuen Monitor nicht getan (verwende einen angegrauten Samsung  FullHD 24" TFT 60hz der noch nicht mit LED-Backlight ausgestattet ist). Auch die Grafikkarte  sollte schon potent sein, damit mit einer so hohen Auflösung kein Frust  aufkommt, denn Details reduzieren will ich nur in Extremsituationen. Meine derzeitige kann das leider nicht mal ansatzweise stemmen.

Hier mein kleiner bescheidener Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass die restlichen Komponenten noch ausreichen um die Grafikkarte zu befeuern. Danke für die nette Aktion PCGH.

Kuss und Gruß
alpast





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibes1997 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## W3SSI (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 67 (26 Punkte übrig)


Mein System
*CPU: Core i7 2600K@4,2GHz Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow Mainboard: ASUS P8P67-M Rev 3.0
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1060 
SSD / HDD: SSD Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120 GB // 1xSamsung Spinpoint- F3 1000GB Netzteil: Nitrox 750Watt Monitor: Acer 27" Full HD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElektroDammert (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

danke an das PCGH Team für die geile Verlosung. 

Mein jetziges System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen:

Prozessor: i5 4690K
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC
Board: ASUS Maximus VII HERO Z97
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR 3
PowerSupply: 530W be quiet! Modular 80+ Bronze
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R Midi
Lüfter: Enermac T.B. Silence 140mm
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop HDD

Bildschirm: 6 Jahre alter ASUS 60HZ 1080p 24Zoll

Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Polar (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde folgende Komponenten wählen:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein aktuelles System:
_Prozessor:_ Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 

_CPU Kühler_: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 

_Mainboard:_ MSI Neo2-FR Sockel 775 Chipsatz P35 

_Arbeitsspeicher_: G.skill 4GB DDR2-400  

_Grafikkarte:_  Asus ATI Radeon EAH6850 DC 

_SSD:_ 128GB Samsung (Series 830) 

_HDDs:_ 2TB Samsung / 320GB Seagate 

_Netzteil:_ Seasonic X660 

_Gehäuse:_ Lancool K7 

_Lüfter:_ 3 x 120mm vorinstalliert 

_Monitor:_ 22 Zoll Samsung 226bw (1680 x 1050) 

_Maus:_ Roccat Nyth 

_Tastatur:_ Logitech G15 (die erste mit Klappdisplay) 

_Headset:_ Hyperx Cloud 



Erläuterungen: 

Mein  System ist alt und ich mache mir schon seit Erscheinen von WoW Legion  Gedanken übers aufrüsten. Logischerweise müsste zusätzlich zu den  gewünschten Komponenten noch andere Systembestandteile geändert werden.  (Planung: Intel i7-6700K, z170 Mainboard, 16GB RAM). 

Soweit es möglich würde ich die SSD, HDDs, mein Netzteil weiter nutzen. 




_Monitor: _

Den  Umstieg in die Full-HD-Ära habe ich verpasst. Da ich nicht einfach auf  etwas nachziehen will, das dann bald auch schon wieder alt sein kann,  entscheide ich mich hier für den G-Master GB2783QSU-B1. Dann habe ich  Full-HD einfach mal ausgelassen. 

_
Grafikkarte: _

Da  meine aktuelle Grafikkarte wohl nicht gut in der Lage sein würde den  neuen Monitor sinnvoll zu betreiben, muss ich hier ganz klar auch eine  neue Graka wählen. Hier scheint mir die GTX 1070 am vernünftigsten. 

_
CPU-Kühler: _

Geplante neue CPU braucht einen Kühler. Noch 4 Punkte übrig also der Dark Rock Pro. 

_
Gehäuse: _

Das  Lancool K7 hat mir lange und treu gedient. Jetzt will ich was Neues  sehen. Ich freue mich riesig, dass man auch Gehäuse auswählen kann. 
Hier  gehe ich in die Vollen und entscheide mich gleich für das Dark Base Pro  900. Die guten SilentWings Lüfter sind hier ja schon verbaut. 


_
Roccat Bundle:  _

Da  ich die Roccat Nyth schon habe und ich keine Tastatur für die Couch  brauche war die Wahl hier ziemlich einfach. Zumal es in dem ersten Paket  eine mechanische Tastatur gibt. Hatte ich noch nie und würde ich gerne  mal austesten. Die Roccat Kiro und das Renga würden dann meiner Frau zu  Gute kommen.  



Ich würde mich freuen ausgewählt zu werden und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Glück. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skully_88 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

geile Aktion von euch, ein Upgrade kann nie schaden ;D

Aktuelle Komponenten:
CPU: i5-4690K
Grafikkarte: XFX R9 290 DD
Netzteil: XFX Pro 550W
Mainboard: Asus Z97-K
CPU Kühler: Macho Rev. B
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Sport DDR3 (2x4GB)
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition
Lüfter: Standard Gehäuselüfter
HDD: 1x 500gb WD und 1x 2TB WD
SSD: 2x Samsung 850 EVO je 250GB
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z

Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM


Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Flumii (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nun möchte ich einmal meine Bewerbung einreichen.

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

als ich auf die Aktion aufmerksahm geworden bin dachte ich mir geil vielleicht schaffst du es ja dieses Jahr. Nun hier mein Versuch...
Ersteinmal möchte ich zeigen für was ich mich entschieden habe und diese Entscheidungen danach begründen.
Hier also meine Wunsch Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Nun zu meiner Begründung.
Mein Aktuelles System hat keine Grafikkarte. Ja liebe Gamer eine integrierte Grafikeinheit eines Core i5-4570S "reicht" tatsächlich zum Zocken aus,
auch wenn ich in den Meisten Spielen um die 15-20 FPS hab, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dran. 
Aber das Streben nach mehr ist unerbittlich und so habe auch ich den Drang nach besseren Komponenten für mehr Leistung. Deswegen nun zu meiner Begründung.

Mein Prozessor reicht eigentlich. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit einer 1070 zu bottlenecking kommt allerdings ist dies deutlich besser als keine Grafikkarte und dafür ein Mainboard. 
Warum keine 1060? Ganz einfach ich möchte mir nicht in 3-4 Jahren eine neue Karte kaufen müssen und die 1070 scheint mir deutlich Zukunftssicherer. 

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt da mein Aktuelles eher unter die Kategorie China-Böller fällt und eine 1070 das Feuerzeug an der Zündschnur wäre… Ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will 

Bei der Peripherie habe ich mich für das erste Bundle entschieden, da die anderen schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer waren und ich nicht so einen großen Wert auf die Peripherie lege wie auf die Leistung des PC’s  

Das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt, weil ich es Cooler finde als das Silent Base 600 und mein Aktuelles Gehäuse kein gutes Kabelmanagement unterstützt (auf die Rückseite passen nur 2 Kabel dann geht das cover nicht mehr zu).

Beim Monitor habe ich überlegt, da eine 1070 nicht die Beste Karte für 4k Gaming ist was viele Tests zeigen, grade wenn meine CPU vielleicht bottlenecking betreibt dann wird 4k schwer. 
Deswegen kam ich zum Entschluss hier Punkte zu Sparen und zu dem 2k Monitor zu greifen. Ich weiß das dies vielleicht nicht das Beste ist aber mir reichen 2k und ich finde man sollte logisch denken. 
Die 4k würde ich nicht richtig nutzen und deswegen habe ich sie auch nicht ausgewählt. 

Ich hoffe man kann alles Verstehen und es klingt einleuchtend. 
Hier nochmal die Specs meines Aktuellen PC's:

MAINBOARD: Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
CPU:                     Core i5-4570S
RAM:                    8GB Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz
SSD:                      Samsung evo 750 120GB
HDD:                    WD Green 1TB

Bevor ich das Vergesse also ich würde gerne den PC selber zusammen bauen. Macht mir immer Spaß und geht wie gesagt auch schneller. Allerdings würde ich das Ganze auch Filmen/Fotografieren.
Ich hoffe ihr Versteht meine Not und könnt mir Abhilfe beschaffen. Die Bilder sind Unten.


----------



## x2K (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Upgradepfad sieht so aus:

 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 67 (19 Punkte übrig)



Mein Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: MSI 790 FX GD70
Netzteil:  Be Quiet EQT B5 450W   (790FX GD70 kränkelt)
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa Black 
Prozessor: Phemon II 810 x4
RAM: 8GB 
Grafikkarte: Gforce GTX470 
Soundkarte: X-Fi Xtrem Music
Erweiterungen:   USB 3.0 Zusatzkarte,  Intel Pro 100 PT Dual Eigener Lüftercontroller
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Gen1 
Maus: Razer Deathadder Linkshänder ed.

Mein System besteht im grunde schon seit 2003 es wurden kontinuierlichTeile ausgetauscht. Es sieht etwas krautig aus, was aber daran liegt das es Organisch gewachsen ist.
Seit 2010  wurde jedoch nichts mehr verändert.  Seither  halte ich das System durch reparaturen und lötarbeit künstlich am leben  siehe Link ^.
Teile des Systems sind über 7 Jahre alt, z.b. die Soundkarte  von 2007.  An letzterer Muss ich vermutlich die Kondensatoren Tauschen wie ich heute festgestellt habe. 
Das Netzteil habe ich, wie im Beitrag oben verlinkt bereits überholt.   An Sonsten finden sich auch einige selbst gebaute Teile im Gehäuse, wie z.b. eine improvisierte SSD Halterung aus einer alten Bodenplatte einer Seagate HDD oder einer selbst gebauten Lüftersteuerung. 

Stolz bin ich auch auf meiner Wasserpumpe, die Seit (ich glaube 2004) ohne ausfall zuverlässig läuft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taubenhaucher (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich bei gestern, bei meinem täglichen Besuch Eurer Seite die Aktion gesehen habe, musste ich sofort an den Rechner meines Sohnes denken 
Vor 4 Jahren, als mein Sohn 9 Jahre alt war, hat die Ausstattung komplett gereicht, mittlerweile wird es teilweise etwas eng. 
Durch eine längere Erkrankung fehlt aber das Geld um mal eben auf ein aktuelles Gamingsystem upzudaten.
Dabei würde diese Aktion schon enorm helfen. Als Ergänzung würde ich wohl sein altes Board/CPU/Kühler/RAM in meinen Rechner setzen und ihm meine, immerhin 4 Jahre jüngeren Komponenten zukommen lassen.
Ein i7 3770k auf einem ASROCK Z77 Extreme 6 mit Alpenföhn K2 und 16 GB HyperX DDR3 sollten der 1080 deutlich besser zu gesicht stehen. Da ich kaum noch spiele und mich mit meiner alten Radeon HD 5850 begnüge würde mir die Kombo meines Sohnes wohl noch ein paar Jahre reichen 

Das aktuelle System:
Mainboard:   ASUS P5Q Premium
CPU:                Core2Quad Q9450 @2,66 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS9700
RAM:                Kingston HyperX 8 GB DDR2
Grafik:             Sapphire VaporX HD7970
SSD:                 G Skill Phoenix Pro 120 GB
HDD:               WD 1 TB
Gehäuse         Antec Midi Tower
Netzteil:         Enermax Platimax 600 W
Monitor:         ACER 23" 1600x1050 

Meine Wünsche: 

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) Das teuerste Teil im PC und somit das, was ich am wenigsten finanzieren kann, nebenbei mindestens 5 Jahre ruckelfreies Spielen 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)           Irgendwo müssen die Punkte ja hin.
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) Leise Lüfter fehlen dem System bisher noch.
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) Das Cherry Keyboard hakt nach Colakontakt etwas und die Logitech G700 Maus hat auch schon bessere Zeiten erlebt.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) Neben der Grafikkarte als limitierenden Punktefaktor, denke ich, dass 4K für Spiele nicht wirklich viel Sinn ergibt, daher wäre es eh der kleinste Monitor geworden.

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zum Umbau des Rechners, ich habe mir meinen ersten Rechner 1993 bei Vobis gekauft, der unverändert 6 Monate gelaufen ist, dann habe ich mein erstes Mainboard getauscht, seit dem habe ich meinen Rechner kontinuierlich erweitert und umgebaut, somit ist ein Umbau in Eurer Redaktion nicht nötig 

Ich drücke meinem Sohn fest die Daumen, zur Abwechslung mal ein Kind zu haben, welches nicht ständig nörgelt weil alle anderen einen besseren Rechner haben wäre schön

Hier nun noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## ARKUSGER (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Vorab schon mal eine super Idee PCGamesHardware ! Wirklich toll, dass ihr solch eine
absolut großartige Aktion/Gewinnspiel mal wieder macht!!! <3*

*Nun zu meiner Person  *
Ich (_Schüler_) besuche aktuell die 11. Klasse eines Fachgymnasiums außerhalb meiner Stadt (Pendler). 
Ich interessiere mich schon seit meiner Kindheit für Computer/ und deren Elektronik/Komponenten/Funktion usw.
Schon früh habe ich mit dem spielen verschiedensten Games angefangen, darunter befanden sich: Moorhuhn, NFS Most Wanted, GTA Vice City und viele weitere sagenhafte Spiele (welche ich selbst heute noch teilweise vermisse [zeitliche Gründe]...). 
Meine Mutter hatte vor ewiger Zeit angefangen die Computer Bild zu sammeln (Zeitschrift) von denen heute noch die DVD's in meinem Schrank liegen .
Nun nach gewisser Zeit und 'Reife' habe ich zu einem wunderbaren Portal (*PCGamesHardware*) gefunden und bin schon seit längerem (anonymer) stolzer Leser der schön geschriebenen Artikel aus der Redaktion (Grüße gehen an dieser Stelle raus! *"keep up the good work"*).


Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind folgende:

*#* Weiß lackiertes Computer Gehäuse (no name wohl) welches vorher ein metallic Blau auf der Haut hatte. 
*#* Ein ASRock P67 Pro3 als Mainboard (welches bisher seine Dienste vollkommen erfüllt hat)
*#* Den guten alten i5 2500k welcher sich bei knapp 4 Ghz ( O.C. ) kühl dem Mainboard anschmiegt.
*#* Als Lüfter habe ich den TY-141 von Thermaltake verbaut, der auf dem Block von einem Scythe Mine 2 sitzt (mittig verbaut).
*#* Um alles gerecht zu werden habe ich 4 Riegel von Corsair verbaut, jeweils mit 2 Gb an DDR3 Speicher die alle auf 1333 Mhz laufen.
*#* Damit alles auch Hand und Fuß hat ist eine SAPPHIRE R9 280 Dual-X OC im Mainboard eingestöpselt.
*#* Nun damit dementsprechend auch alles mit Saft beliefert wird ist ein Fatal1ty 550 Watt Netzteil eingebaut _(mit einem ausgewechselten Lüfter da der vorherige bei hoher Leistungs -aufnahme/abgabe geklackert hat )_.
*#* Als Speicher ist eine 120 Gb SSD  von Intenso und eine 2 Tb HDD Platte (ebenfalls von Intenso) verbaut.
*#* Ein selten auffindbares Laufwerk kann hier gefunden werden :kiecher:  es ist ein "stink" Normales, Marke ungewiss ^^.
*#* Im vorderen Teil sind 2 Multimedia Kartenleser eingesetzt worden.
*#* Um noch alles etwas kühl zu halten befindet sich (verdeckt) vorne ein weiterer Lüfter ( ~120mm ).

~ Falls jemand noch einmal genau etwas nachschlagen möchte (was ich hier stehen habe)
ist der Link: sysProfile: ID: 186831 - ARKUS-GER

~ Die erwünschten Bilder meines Computer _(die inneren Gedärme :lach_ 
findet ihr ansonsten noch mal hier: My Computer - Album on Imgur

_Ansonten binde ich diese hier noch fix ein:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun zu den Komponenten welche ich persönlich gewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Ich wünsche den restlichen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel von PCGH  !*


----------



## Cube (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kavalier27 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das fällt den Männern von PCGH auf...



Ach denkste die machen sich die Arbeit?
Manche haben schon ein High End PC aber gewinnen trotzdem immer....


----------



## thebigmutz (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das Team von PCGH!

Das eine echt coole Aktion und mache hier mit, weil ich gern wieder am PC zocken möchte.
Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gebaut und aus Kostengründen gedacht, dass ich auf Konsole (PS4) zocke.
Schnell habe ich aber gemerkt, dass Konsole gegenüber dem PC weniger Spaß macht. Die Grafik ist schlechter, Controller gegenüber Maus und Tastatur schwieriger zu bedienen (zumindest für mich ) und die Spiele sind teurer.
Durch die Geburt meines Sohnes habe ich aus Kostengründen das Aufrüsten meines Rechners bisher gescheut.

Die Basis meines PCs sollte absolut ausreichend sein. Einzig eine Grafikkarte mit entsprechendem Monitor (aktuell "nur FullHD") fehlt. Das Lüfterset, ein potenteres Netzteil und das Maus Maus/Tastatur-Set würden das Paket ordentlich abrunden.
Im Gewinnfall würde ich die Komponenten selbst verbauen und ein paar Bilder mit entsprechendem Bericht über die neuen Komponenten machen.

Daher nutze ich gern die Möglichkeit ein Aufrüst-Kit zum pimpen meines PCs zu gewinnen. Ich drück mir die Daumen 

derzeit verbaute Komponenten:
########################

CPU: Intel i5-4690
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD2H-BK
RAM: 32 GB DDR-3 G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 (4x 8GB Riegel)
Netzteil: Seasonic M12II 520 Watt
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690III
SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GB
HDD: WD Caviar Green 1,5 TB
Monitor: Samsung 2494HM 24 Zoll Full HD
Tastaur: Logitech K360
Maus: Logitech M510


gwünschte Komponenten:
####################

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung meiner Auswahl:
######################

Grafikkarte: Die GTX 1070 ist eine tolle Grafikkarte der gehobenen Mittelklasse, welche die Anforderungen an aktuelle und kommende Spiele (ohne den Anspruch auf immer "Ultra-Details" zu spielen) locker erfüllt. Zudem ist das Kühlkonzept von MSI leise und effizient.

Lüfter-Set: Aktuell sind die Lüfter verbaut, die beim Gehäuse dazu waren, bzw. ich noch da hatte. Die Silent Wings 3 sind  für mich (auch in Tests) mit die besten am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter. 

Bundles: Roccat hatte ich selbst noch nicht, im Bekanntenkreis erfreuen sich diese Produkte aber einer großen Beliebtheit, von der ich mich schon überzeugen durfte.

Netzteil: Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist mit 520 Watt zwar nicht leistungsschwach, aber be quiet ist eine ganz andere Liga als Seasonic. Mit 850 Watt hätte ich für die Grafikkarte und ggf. später noch zusätzlichen HDDs entsprechende Leistungsreserven.

Monitor: Absoluter Traum! iiyma stand schon immer für spitzen Bildschirme. Dieser 28 Zoller mit 4K lässt keine Wünsche offen. Die GTX 1070 wird diesen Monitor vielleicht nicht ewig in hohen Details bei Spielen flüssig befeuern können, aber aktuell sollte das kein Problem sein. Des Weiteren sind 28 Zoll mit dieser Auflösung im Desktop-Brtrieb echt genial.


----------



## Lotnlilue (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Momentanes System

Mainboard: Biostar A780L3L
Cpu      : Athlon II X2 250
Netzteil : LC-Power 550W
Ram      : 8Gb 
Grafik   : Geforce Gtx 650
Hdd      : 500Gb

Das Gehäuse für mein neues System ist ein: Aerocool Aero-500 bk , welches für mein Gamingrechner gedacht ist.
Und bevor Fragen zu meinen System kommen sollten da es so klein ist: Mein Gamingsystem ist beim Wohnungsbrand draufgegangen und nun brauchte ich was um zumindest WoWs zu spielen. 

Meine Wünsche für diese Aktion wären:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Youmanmm2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde mich rießig freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde,da meine GTX 770 ist Anfang dieses Jahres den Wassertod gestorben, weil der Alphacool Wasserblock undicht war.
Hab mich für die Lüfter entschieden, meine corsair SP120 perfomance sind mir mittlerweile viel zu laut, etrag das kaum noch am Rechner zusitzen.
Den Monitor hab ich ausgewählt, da ich von meinem Kumpel grad nur einen geliehen hab und da dieser bald wieder wegzieht(von Nürnberg nach Weiden) wird es langsam Zeit das ich mich nach einem Ersatz umsehe.
Da ich keinerlei Gaming-Peripherials besitze, bin ich mit dem ersten Bundle von Roccat vollends zufrieden (:

Hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier mein jetztiges System:
CPU: i7-4770k
Grafikkarte:  -keine-
CPU-Kühler: Nexxos XP³ Wasserkühler
Mainboard: MSI z97-g55 SLI
Festplatten: Samsung 840 evo 480 GB, Seagate 1 TB
Netzteil: Corsair VS 650
RAM: 8 GB stick noname
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600t White
Monitor: geliehener HP 1920x1200


----------



## Halison (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
schön das ihr Pimp my PC zurückbringt. Da mein aktueller PC nun schon paar Jahre alt ist ( am 21.01.2011 bestellt worden) kommt die Aktion wie gerufen.

 Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard:           Gigabyte  P67X-UD3-B3
CPU:                         Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
CPU-Kühler:         Scythe Mugen 2 ( wobei hier der Lüfter ausgefallen ist und z.Z. ein Lüfter aus einem alten Gehäuse für Kühlung sorgt)
Grafikkarte:          GTX770 Twin Frozr ( aufgerüstet in 2014 meine GTX 570 ersetzt die defekt war)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
Netzteil:                 Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 600 Watt
Gehäuse:                FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse DEFINE R3 Black Pearl (Inzwischen ist das Frontpanel leider defekt)
Lüfter:                     2x Silent Wings 2, 140mm 
HDD:                       2x WD Caviar Black 640GB SATA 3 8,9cm(3,5")
SSD:                         Crucial mx100 2.5 internal ssd - 128gb (aufgerüstet in 2014, rückblickend waren SSD vor 2 Jahren noch ziemlich teuer)
Dvd-Drive:           LG GH24LS50 Retail schwarz
Monitor:               LG Flatron E2340T

Hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung: 
Hab die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G  dem Mainboard vorgezogen. Mein i5 2400 wird hoffentlich noch bis Q2 nächstens Jahren durchhalten, dann wird er durch ein AMD Zen oder Intel Kaby/Skylake ausgetauscht.
Den Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, da ich noch ein Dark Power Pro 900W hab. Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange da  mein Gehäuse immer mehr Probleme verursacht und den iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
der mit 1440p für mich den "Sweet-spot" darstellt.


----------



## cLaPtRabZ (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hab die Aktion letztes Jahr schon riesig gefeiert und dieses Jahr wollte ich dann auch teilnehmen 


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind leider schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen 
Diese wären:
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 460 ti 1024MB
Mainboard: ASUS M4A79XTD
RAM: 2x4GB Kingstom KVR16N 
CPU: AMD FX 4300 Quad-Core 3,8GHz

Das Aufrüsten war eigentlich schon vor einigen Jahren angedacht doch dann kommen so Sachen dazwischen wie ein Führerschein oder ein Auto wo dann die Priorität höher ist und das Aufrüsten dann (leider) warten muss :/


----------



## Woyzeck (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Folgende Komponenten wären, jede für sich, eine sinnvolle Auffrischung meines Hauptrechners:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da mein Mainboard SLI unterstützt, möchte ich diese Technik endlich einmal einsetzen, bevor Mainboard, CPU (3770K) und 16Gb DDR3 in ein paar Jahren endgültig ersetzt werden müssen.
Dafür benötige ich natürlich eine weitere hochwertige GTX 1070!

Am Meisten stört mich an meinem Rechner, dass es sehr laut ist: Die Kompaktwasserkühlung und billigen Gehäuselüfter passen nicht zu den flüsterleisen GTX 1070. Mit dem Kühler und den Lüftern von BeQuiet ließe sich dieses Problem endlich beheben.

Als Monitor verwende ich ein Modell mit 1920 mal 1200 Pixeln und wahlweise meinen BenQ 1070. für diesen wäre das Sova MK eine ideale Ergänzung, da ich gerne vom Sofa aus spiele, es mit der Kabeltastatur auf dem Schoß aber unpraktisch ist. Wenn ich den Wohnzimmerplatz mal räumen muss, zöge ich mich gerne mit diesem Hammermonitor von iiyama zurück, dank GSync auch mit hoher Auflösung flüssig nutzbar.

Ich wünsche mir Glück!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Cube schrieb:


> Ach denkste die machen sich die Arbeit?
> Manche haben schon ein High End PC aber gewinnen trotzdem immer....



Die Befürchtung habe ich leider auch... ist schon "auffällig" wie viele "neue" Mitglieder bei solchen Aktionen dazu kommen... und wieviele der "neuen" im Grunde evtl. "alte" Mitglieder mit dem fünften Account sind mag ich mir dabei mal nicht ausmalen
Und bei dem allgemeinen Glück sind das meist dann auch noch diejenigen die abstauben.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen untersagen eine mehrfache Meldung mit unterschiedlichen Accounts ja auch nicht also ist es auch legitim 
Pech haben in dem Fall dann halt die "aufrichtigen" Mitglieder.
Wie hiess es damals noch so schön? "Du musst ein Schwein sein in dieser Welt"

Jedoch ist das ja bei fast jedem Gewinnspiel so. Ich sag mal die "Testen, Bewerten, Behalten" Spielchen bei Alternate als Beispiel.
Kenne zwei drei Leute die für solche Spiele 12 verschiedene Mail-Adressen parat haben.


----------



## Erdnussflipper (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Pcgh-Team,
ich habe die pimp my pc Aktion schon immer mit verfolgt, habe aber noch nie selber mit gemacht, da mir mein Pc immer ausgereicht hat. Aber mitlerweile wird mein Rechner echt zu langsam, deswegen mache ich dieses mal bei der Aktion mit.


Mein aktuelles Setup:

Prozessor: Intel core 2 quad q9550 2,8GHz (übertaktet auf 3,8GHz)
Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL Black Dragon 2X2gb DDR2 1066MHz
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 550ti 1Gb  
Mainboard: Asus P5Q 
Netzteil: 500w Noname
Festplatte: Samsung HD502ij  500Gb
Gehäuse: Nanoxia deep silence 3
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Das gewünschte Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Begründung:
Ich habe die GTX 1070 vor dem Mainboard vorgezogen, weil ich mit dem neuen Mainboard eine
neue CPU und neuen Arbeitsspeicher gebraucht hätte. 
Ich nehme keinen neuen CPU kühler da mein alter Macho noch sehr gut kühlt,
 aber mein Netzteil nicht einmal ein 80+ Zertifikat hat. Das gleiche gilt für das Gehäuse, 
da dieses auch noch nicht sehr alt ist. 
Nach den Punkten hätte ich eigentlich noch den 4K Monitor nehmen können, das habe ich dann aber gelassen, 
weil ich lieber einen 144Hz Monitor wollte.

Außerdem  würde ich den Pc gerne selber zusammenbauen.


----------



## TheZweistein2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung habe ich leider auch... ist schon "auffällig" wie viele "neue" Mitglieder bei solchen Aktionen dazu kommen... und wieviele der "neuen" im Grunde evtl. "alte" Mitglieder mit dem fünften Account sind mag ich mir dabei mal nicht ausmalen
> Und bei dem allgemeinen Glück sind das meist dann auch noch diejenigen die abstauben.
> Die Teilnahmebedingungen untersagen eine mehrfache Meldung mit unterschiedlichen Accounts ja auch nicht also ist es auch legitim
> Pech haben in dem Fall dann halt die "aufrichtigen" Mitglieder.
> ...



Das es Leute gibt, die solche Gewinnspiele, bzw. Lücken in deren Teilnahmeregeln ausnützen, ist klar und diese gab und gibt es schon immer. Das viele Neuanmeldungen reintrudeln liegt nicht zuletzt auch an der Mundpropraganda, bzw. an der einfachen Tatsache, dass bisher unregistrierte Leser/Abonnenten (meine Wenigkeit gehört dazu) die Chance haben, auf vergleichsweise einfache Art und Weise eine GTX 1080 zu ergattern, immerhin muss man nicht mehr machen, als anmelden, posten und ein paar Bildchen vom PC knipsen. 

Kostenloses Zeugs lockt Menschen nunmal an und ich hab gelernt, dass viele bei solchen Gelegenheit nurnoch an sich selbst denken (Buffet im Urlaub, All-Inkl. Bar, etc., da gibt es diese "Ich mach den Teller so voll, bis nichts mehr drauf passt und lass ihn dann nach 3 Bissen stehen"-Leute auch), aber so ist das Leben leider nunmal.


----------



## Syrjask (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

eure Pimp my PC 2016 Aktion habe ich in eurem Magazin entdeckt. Die Idee mit den Aufrüstpfaden finde ich super. Da mir gestern meine geliebte Sparkle Calibre X580 kaputt gegangen ist (ein Chip ist durchgebrannt, was schwer zu sehen, aber gut zu riechen war), durfte ich jetzt anstatt auf-, abrüsten. Was zwischen USA und Russland eine tolle Sache wäre, ist bei meinem Rechner eine kleine Katastrophe. Im Keller hatte ich noch eine 10 Jahre alte ASUS 8800 GTX. Nun kann ich zumindest noch am Rechner surfen und arbeiten, aber aktuelle Spiele zu spielen ist erst mal unmöglich. Wie ihr lest, kommt eure Aufrüstaktion für mich also zu einem guten Zeitpunkt.

Meine Rechnerkonfiguration lautet:

Motherboard: ASRock P67 Pro3
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU-Kühler: be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce 8800 GTX
Hauptspeicher: 4x Corsair Vengance 4GB
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+
Speicher: Samsung SSD 840PRO & 1TB HDD + 3TB HDD
Opt. Laufwerk: ASUS BW-16D1HT
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
Monitor: BENQ FP93GX (19")

Wie man sieht ist der Rechner schon ziemlich alt. Das letzte mal habe ich den PC vor etwa 5 Jahren aufgerüstet (außer der SSD). Wie Ihr am Foto seht, ist der Innenraum dafür im übrigen ziemlich staubfrei, da bin ich ein bisschen stolz drauf. Staubfilter am Lüftereingang und ab und zu Staub entfernen sei dank. Ich habe noch ein Foto von der Peripherie und dem Monitor, sowie der kaputten GraKa angefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Idealkombination zum aufrüsten wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grafikkarte statt Mainboard:
Wie eingangs schon erwähnt, ist meine Grafikkarte mein größtes Sorgenkind. Leistungstechnisch dürfte die MSI Grafikkarte einen großen Unterschied machen machen, selbst im Vergleich zur defekten 580 GTX. Viele werden wohl die 1080 bevorzugen. Selbst wenn ich noch mehr Punkte verwenden könnte, würde ich mich trotzdem für die 1070 entschieden, weil sie unter maximaler Last viel leiser bleibt. Das wäre mir wichtiger als das extra an Leistung.
Mit einer neuen GTX 1070 könnte ich auch endlich The Witcher 3 anfangen, das bei mir im Regal steht, ich aber wegen den hohen Hardwareanforderungen noch nicht installiert habe.

CPU-Kühler statt Netzteil:
Mein Netzteil ist eines der wenigen Komponenten, die noch absolut Zeitgemäß sind, also fällt die Wahl leicht. be Quiet! ist super und mit dem Dark Rock könnte man bestimmt noch mehr aus dem alten Core i5 raus holen, als mit meinem alten Kühler. Mit dem war ich bis jetzt auch immer zufrieden, weshalb ich mich freue, dass Ihr be Quiet! als Aktionspartner habt. Ursprünglich wollte ich den i5-2500K übertakten, allerdings hat sich gezeigt, das die Kühlleistung bei meiner Konfiguration nicht so viel Spielraum lässt. Was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht nur am Kühler, sondern auch am Gehäuse liegt.

Gehäuse statt Lüfter-Sets:
Mein Gehäuse hat auch schon mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und das Dark Base Pro wäre nicht nur optisch eine gute Verbesserung. Ergonomisch wäre es einfacher Hardware ein und auszubauen. Auch sollte der Rechner dadurch noch mal ein ganzes Stück leiser werden, die Lüfter die ich jetzt im Gehäuse habe (außer dem CPU-Kühler) sind trotz Lüftersteuerung doch recht laut. Neben der Optik finde ich auch den Einsatz der SilentWings Lüfter am besten, weshalb ich hier auf das premium Modell setzen würde.

Zum Bundle:
Das ROCCAT-Bundle würde die PIMP-Aktion perfekt abrunden, da sie eine Sharkoon FireGlider und 08/15-Microsoft Tastatur ersetzen würden. Außerdem müsste ich nicht mehr meine Smartphone-Kopfhörer  benutzen. (Furchtbar, ich weiß, aber in der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen.) Bei Peripheriegeräten bevorzuge ich schlichte Designs, deswegen wäre ich mit der einfachen Variante mehr als Zufrieden.

Zum Monitor:
Der alte 19" Monitor gehört längst in Rente, da würde der iiyama G-Master einem kleinen Quantensprung gleich kommen. Bisher habe ich beim Aufrüsten immer lieber in die Performance investiert. Es wäre aber längst an der Zeit für einen neuen Monitor. Den GB2783QSU-B1 habe ich gewählt, wegen der QHD Auflösung. Für UHD-4K wäre die GTX 1070 wahrscheinlich auch in Hinsicht auf zukünftige Spiele überfordert. Außerdem hätte ich lieber 75Hz statt 60Hz. Der iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 würde mir wegen der "nur" FullHD Auflösung, bei 27", einen zu hohen Pixelabstand haben.

Aufrüsten würde ich den PC (als versierter Bastler) selber. Eine Fotostrecke würde ich dann natürlich gerne davon erstellen.

Persönlich möchte ich noch sagen, dass Ihr mir einen riesigen Gefallen tun würdet, wenn ihr meinen PC zum pimpen auswählen würdet. Da ich selbst noch Student bin, aber schon Familie habe, ist es momentan einfach nicht in meinem Budget drin, meinen PC aufzurüsten. Da meine 580 GTX den Geist aufgegeben hat, wärt Ihr echt meine letzte Rettung. Also: Please pimp my PC!

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen und allen anderen viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Die Teilnahmebedingungen untersagen eine mehrfache Meldung mit unterschiedlichen Accounts ja auch nicht also ist es auch legitim



Doppel-Zweit-Dritt Accounts sind generell hier nicht erlaubt, hat aber ein Mod hier auch schon mal geschrieben. Und ich glaube, sie werden sich die Arbeit schon machen bzw. kann man ja auch Accounts/Beiträge melden-wenn man sich sicher ist, berechtigte Einwände hat, dann müssen die Mods nicht "auf Verdacht" im Trüben fischen..


----------



## h4ns01 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich.mich auf das PCGH Gewinnspiel pimp my PC.

Momentanes System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA B85M D3H
Prozessor: Intel Côte i5 4430
RAM: 2×4Gb Corsair Vengance Pro
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix Radeon r9 380 4Gb OC
CPU Kühler: Boxed Intel Kühler
Netzteil: Corsair CX500 Modular
HDD: 1Tb Western Digital Caviar Blue
SSD: 250Gb Samsung 850 EVO
CD Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224FB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 450D

Ein Foto von der Hardware meines PC's:
Es war mir nicht möglich ein Foto einzufügen eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es per E-Mail zu schicken.

Monitor: AOC G2460VQ6 24"


Neue Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wieso neue Teile?

Grafikkarte:
 Anfangs habe ich nur CSGO und League oft Lebens gespielt, doch als ich dann vor einem Halben Jahr anfing Arma 3 und The Witcher 3 zu Spielen merkte ich das ich die Grafik Einstellungen auf Mittel runter stellen musste. Deswegen finde ich ist es Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte.Wieso kein Mainboard? Für das Mainboard bräuchte ich erst einmal einen neuen Prozessor den ich nicht habe. Ein zweiter Grund ist, dass der Prozessor noch gut genug für die nächsten drei Jahre ist das kann ich nicht von meiner Grafikkarte behaupten.

CPU-Kühler:
 Als mein PC noch neu war war ich sehr überrascht von dem Intel Boxed Lüfter das er so Leise ist, doch nach zwei Monaten war mir klar warum man sich einen anderen Lüfter kaufen sollte.  Es ging anfangs noch mit der Lautstärke doch Jetzt ist er so laut wie ein Staubsauger.Wieso kein Netzteil? Weil ich ein gutes Corsair netzteil habe welches nochnichtmal ein Jahr alt ist und ich keine Probleme damit habe.

Lüfter-Set: 
Die Lüfter von meinem Gehäuse gehen eigentlich noch recht gut nur nach drei Stunden intensiv Spielen(Jedes Wochenende) Regen ich mich auf weil ich bei CSGO keine Stepps mehr höre und ich die ganze Zeit von meinen Freunden angemekert werde das ich rausche. Wieso kein Gehäuse? Ich finde es gibt kein Gehäuse was besser aussieht als das Corsair Obsidian 450, die be quiet! Gebäuse sind außerdem nicht mein Geschmack.

Bundles:
 Eigentlich finde ich meine Peripherie perfekten die Betonung liegt auf eigentlich, Denn mit meinem Headset , meiner Maus und mit meinem Mousepad bin ich sehr zufrieden doch die sechs Jahre alte 08/15 Medion Tastatur die beim Computer meiner Mutter dabei war ist nicht die beste da sie bei CSGO die W Taste oft klemmt. Warum kaufst du dir nicht eine neue? Fragen sich bestimmt viele da ich kein Geld und keine Zeit habe und es zu viel Auswahl gibt.

Monitor: 
Ein Monitor ist Gut doch zwei sind besser. Ich persönlich finde zu einem guten Gaming setup braucht man einen "Gaming" Monitor und ein Monitor um Sachen über das Spiel im Internet zu suchen und die Leute auf dem eigenen Teamspeak Server leiser zu machen oder zu Kicken.  Wieso 4k? Weil ich es kann und mit dem 4k Monitor Zukunftssicherer bin, außerdem mussan eine 1070 auch einmal fordern 1080p ist ja ein Klacks.

Ich hoffe mein PC wird gepimpt dann kann ich endlich spiele wieder richtig genießen und Entspannen ohne ein Ruckelfest zu haben. Den anderen wünsche ich auch viel Erfolg.


----------



## N4Rf89 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vorweg erst einmal ein Danke! für die Chance bei Pimp my PC.

Meinen PC hatte ich mir damals als Schüler erarbeitet. Inzwischen sind einige Jahre vergangen und meine Lieblingsspiele bzw. neue kann ich auf höheren/mittleren Einstellungen leider nicht mehr spielen. Der finanzielle Background ist leider zur Zeit nicht gegeben um selbst große Veränderungen herbeizuführen.
Daher hoffe ich auf die Chance.

Mein derzeitiges Setup sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel I7-960
12 GB 1600 von OCZ
Asus P6T
LC Power 700 Watt Hyperion
XFX RADEON HD5870 1024MB
LG DVD-Brenner GH22LS
2 Western Digital 500GB SATA 32MB
MS-Tech CA-300 Hornet
AOC 24“ 2436Vwa

Und meine Wunschkonfiguration so:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die größten Flaschenhälse sind Grafikkarte und CPU. 
Daher habe ich die GTX 1070 von MSI ausgewählt, Sie bringt genug Leistung um Spiele in 4K darzustellen. Da ich keine übermäßig schnellen Spiele spiele, kann ich auf die 144hz verzichten. Ebenso zum Arbeiten ist ein 4K Display ein kleiner Traum.
Außerdem kann ich so eine gute Preis-Leistungs-Kombination für das Motherboard und die CPU raussuchen.
Meine derzeitige CPU wird vom Intel Boxed Kühler gekühlt, was an sich schon eine Schande ist. Da ich jedoch wahrscheinlich nur gering übertakten würde, reicht der Shadow Rock 2 vollkommen aus.
Meine jetzige Tastatur gibt mir immer wieder doppelte Buchstaben aus und mein Mauspad ist eher wellig als gerade. Daher wären auch die Peripherie Geräte mehr als passend.

Für das Dark Base 900 habe ich mich entschieden auf Grund der ausgiebigen Tests von PCGH. Der Spieleonkel hatte mir den Tower sowieso schon vorher mehr als schmackhaft gemacht, leider auf meiner Prioritäten-Liste bisher weit unten gewesen. Der Preis ist ja nicht ganz ohne wenn andere Baustellen noch offen sind. 

Wie oben schon geschrieben ist ein 4K Monitor ein Traum *.*.

Ergänzend würde ich mir für den PC ein neues Motherboard, eine neue CPU, eine SSD sowie neuen RAM besorgen.

Gerne baue ich die Teile zu Hause selbst ein und dokumentiere dies in Foto oder Videoformat, wenn PCGH dies jedoch lieber selbst erledigen möchte würde ich auch nicht nein sagen. Auch Rezensionen zu den Komponenten kann ich gerne verfassen.

Abschließend noch einmal Danke und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer inklusive mir. 

Please pimp my PC!

Liebe Grüße
N4Rf


----------



## Nythrall (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Ihr da.

Schöne Aktion von Euch, auch wenn ich quasi fast nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen bin. Hab den Artikel bestimmt schon 10 mal überblätter in Eurer Zeitschrift :-/

Aber egal, gefunden und gelesen.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sähe so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Momentanes System:

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth z170 Mark 1
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k @Standart
CPU-Kühler: Lepa Aquachanger 240 
Grafikkarte: Palit  GTX 960 4GB
Hauptspeicher: 4x CGeIL DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 orsair Vengance 4GB 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
Opt. Laufwerk: Teac USB DVD-Brenner Extern
Gehäuse: Aerocool Xpredator X3
Monitor: LG 29UM58

Als Vorwort sei mal gesagt, das ich kein Hardcore-Gamer bin der Wert auf Maximal Details legt und nur das beste vom Besten haben möchte. Spiele auch nicht immer die Aktuellsten Spiele. Aber was wenn ich schon mal dran sitze und Zocke, mag ich schon gern Flüssig spielen. 
Zum Arbeiten reicht der PC so wie er ist ganz gut. Bissl mehr Ram kommt jetz noch rein, das wars dann aber leider erstmal. Kind und Rechnungen ham Vorrang.

Mein größtes Augenmerk liegt vor allem an der Grafikkarte, die mein System beim spielen ausbremmst, zumal ich meine Solo-Games eh nicht in voller Pracht oder mit Ruckeln genießen kann :-/
Zumannen mit dem Monitor wäre es für mich das Ideale zum Spielen. dann kann ich meinen LG etwas beiseite räumen und dann nur noch zum Arbeiten nutzen.
Um mein PC auch dann auch beim Zoggern etwas ruhiger zu halten, würden meine Leuchte-Presslufthammer-Lüfter  endlich rausfliegen , und vor allem die Pumpe samt Zubehör, denn die wird doch ganz-schön laut.
Alles in allem würde das Roccat-Set alles noch feiner abrunden, denn dann hätte ich endlich mal ne schöne und gute Tastatur und Maus. Glaub, ich hab seid 10 Jahren noch die gleiche Trust tastatur für 10€ und ne 5€ Maus   Die Kopfhörer sind dann Bonus, kann ich zwecks Allein erziehend und Kleinkind eh nur selten nutzen.

So, und wenn ich mir das alles selber holen würde müsst ich wahrscheinlich noch n Eckchen sparen, da mein Sohnemann ja nun zu Weihnachten schon nen Neues Kinderzimmer bekommt.
Und wer Kinder hat, weiß was das kostet . Aber für ein Lächeln, Drücken und n Bussi steck ich das Geld lieber dahin.

Und da ich an dem PC hier auch Arbeite, mag ich ihn nicht wirklich wegschicken, würd ich die Sachen lieber selber einbauen. Hab die Kiste ja auch selbst zummengebaut 

Ich hoffe mal das man bei den Bildern irgendwas so halbwegs erkennen kann. Hab nicht mehr das beste Fotohandy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucas1106 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin erstmal,

hier meine Konfiguration: 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System beinhaltet:
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 750Ti 1GB
CPU: Intel I3 3220 2x3.30GHz
Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43
RAM: Kingston 8GB 1600
Netzteil: be quiet! 400 Watt
Festplatte: 1TB HDD Seagate
Gehäuse: IN WIN Mana 136 Midi-Tower - schwarz 

Zu meinem System möchte ich noch sagen, ja ich weiß um den I3 und wie toll sowas mit ner 1070 kommt (nicht^^) aber das wird an Weihnachten mit nem neuen CPU korrigiert wenn ich hier gewinnen sollte 
Die GPU und der Rest wurden auch eigentlich eher so zusammengestellt weil es mir an dem Geld gefehlt hat da meine Eltern da nicht soviel mitinvestieren konnten, ich bin ihnen deswegen aber keinesfalls böse gewesen und war schon froh 
mit der Kiste mittlerweile 2 Jahre meinen Spaß haben zu dürfen, nur wird es langsam Zeit das Ding etwas aufzurüsten und da kommt das hier einfach perfekt ^^

Btw: Ich würde lieber mit meinem Kumpel das Ding selbst zusammen bauen und würde die Teile grundsätzlich lieber zugeschickt bekommen, falls ich gewinne 

Dann noch allen viel Glück
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Lucas ^^


----------



## Sipahi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo meine gewünschten Komponente:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 4 Gb Asus Strix
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme4
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value
Netzteil: Be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 550W
Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb DDR3

Vielen Dank für die Aktion. Ich wollte schon immer mehr investieren in meinem PC aber es kam immer was dazwischen. Ich habe schon öfters PC zusammen gestellt und werde dann falls ich die Komponente bekomme selbst einbauen. Die Komponente habe ich gewählt, weil ich in 4K Games ausprobieren möchte jedoch mit diesem System nicht schaffe. Mainboard und CPU werde ich mir in Zukunft erneuern, aber die Grafikkarten sind leider sehr teuer.

MfG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GameOpa76 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Boo das ja Super.

Ich such Grad nach eine Potenten GPU.
Die meinen 144er mal ans Limit bringt.

Meine Hardware.

ASUS P8Z77-i
16gig Ram
MSI GTX 970 oc.
I5-3570K & 4,3GHZ
HR-02 Macho Kühler
850Watt Power Netzteil
Asus VG278HE


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## Deruco (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schöne Aktion leider beim letzten mal nicht gezogen worden. hoffentlich dieses mal.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Aerocool V3X Black Edition Midi-Tower - schwarz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3
CPU: Intel I5 4690K @4,3
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Atlas
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red DDR3-1600
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC 2GB
NT: Cooler Master 700W
SSD: Kingston SV300 120GB
SSD: Kingston SV300 240GB
HDD: WDC WD10 1TB
4x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120

Peripherie: 
Logitech Tastatur
Logitech G402 Maus
Medusa 5.1 Headset





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## devil_mo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

hier meine jetziges System:

I5-6600K auf einem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Macho 2 Rev. B, 
2x DDR4 3200 8GB- G.Skill RipJaws,
R9 380 Nitro
500GB 850 Evo+  1TB HDD
Straight Power E10 500W
Fractal Design R5
Samsung 1080p 27'' Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kofiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die 380 in meinem System wollte ich schon lange auswechseln, sie war auch nur als Übergang gedacht. Da aber AMD auf sich warten lässt und NVIDIA mir zu teuer ist, verrichtet sie immer noch ihren Dienst...
Da ich aber mit meinem Monitor (1080p bei 27'') auch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, da er etwas groß für die Auflösung bei dem Sitzabstand ist, würde ich auch da einen Neuen vorziehen. In Verbindung mit dem 1440p Monitor bleibt dann noch die 1080 als optimale Wahl übrig.
Ich würde die Teile einzeln bevorzugen und selbst einbauen.

Viel Glück,
Mo


----------



## littlezanderhunter (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
erst einmal Danke, dass ihr so eine coole Aktion startet.

Mein Rechner ist zwar schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, war aber bisher immer sehr zuverlässig. 
Ich glaube ein kleines Upgrade würde ihm aber sehr gut tun. 

Die aktuell verbauten Komponenten sind:

Mainboard: Gigabyte H77N-Wifi
CPU: Intel i3 2120 3.3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Boxedkühler be quiet Umbau
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Corsair XMS
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5570 1GB
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy 
Festplatten: Samsung 830 128 GB & HDD für Daten
Lüfter: be quiet Silent Wings 2 (2x 120mm 1x 140mm)

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 67 (11 Punkte übrig)

Der PC wird hauptsächlich für Office & Internet genutzt, allerdings spiele ich abends gern mit meinen Kumpels ein paar Runden Orcs must Die oder Torchlight II. Deshalb fällt meine Wahl bei dem Monitor auf das 4K Modell, mit welchem sich bestimmt exzellent arbeiten lässt. Da ich wahrlich keine Grafikkracher spiele, laufen diese eventuell sogar mit der GTX1060 in 4K.

Da an dem PC auch mein Fernseher angeschlossen ist, fällt meine Wahl auf das 2. Roccat Bundle mit der Sova MK. So könnte ich auch gemütlich von meinem Sofa aus zocken. 

Was die Lüfter angeht kann man eig. nur bei den Silent Wings 3 von einem Upgrade sprechen, da ich von den bereits verbauten Silent Wings 2 schwer begeistert bin.


Ich habe zwar schon einige PCs zusammengebaut, würde es aber vorziehen den PC an euch in die Redaktion zu schicken, da mir unter anderem das nötige Fotoequipment fehlt um euch hochwertige Bilder liefern zu können.

Noch einmal herzlichen Dank und natürlich viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern!

Und zu guter Letzt noch die Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methos (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Richtig gute Aktion 

Ich habe mich für eine "moderate" Aufrüstung entschieden.
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)*

Dies hat folgende Gründe: 
Der gewählte Bildschirm GB2788HS-B1 hat eine Full-HD-Auflösung. Maximale Grafikdetails und viele FPS sind mir einfach viel wichtiger als eine extrem hohe Auflösung. Über die Sinnigkeit von 4K auf 28" lässt sich mit Sicherheit streiten. Dazu passend dann die GTX 1070, die mit ihrer Leistung mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre zum Full-HD-Gamen in mit maximalen oder nahezu maximalen Details ausreicht.
Zur Seite stellen würde ich der schicken MSI das schicke be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt. Mehr Leistung braucht bei einer Single-Graka (fast) kein Mensch. Mein Gewissen wäre jedoch etwas reiner, wenn sich 700W und nicht 530W wie aktuell um die neue schöne Grafikkarte kümmern dürften und schön gleichmäßige Spannungen anliegen.  
Zu guter letzt bin ich ein Freund von den Silent Wings 3. Ein Bekannter hat diese bei sich verbaut und diese sind bedeutend leiser, aber druckvoller als meine Enermax-Lüfter.
Auch bei der Peripherie zählt für mich: Weniger ist mehr. Ich brauche keine Maus mit 10 Tasten. Eine einfache, ergonomische Maus und Tastatur sind einfach das non-plus-ultra.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mein PC denn dann auch zukünftig zu meinem eigenen non-plus-ultra aufgerüstet werden könnte. 

Mein aktuelles System:
Core i5 4570 @ Antec H20
ASRock H87M-ITX
16GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance
Gigabyte Windforce GTX760
120GB SSD Kingston
1500GB +3000GB Seagate HDDs
Fractal Nano S mit 3x 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence
be quiet! Straight Power 530W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viele Grüße an das komplette PCGH-Team 

Christian


----------



## EATON (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte ProdukteGrafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit verbaute Komponenten:
Intel Core i7 2600k
ASROCK  H77M-ITX
8GB SK Hynix 1600 RAM
ASUS GTX670-DC2T
Monitot Hans-G  HL22SDPB
Corsair Wasserkühlung
Corsait Force GT
Hitachi 500 GB
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 450W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElGantho (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[size=+1]*Einleitung*[/size]

Mal wieder eine Super Aktion. Ich habe schon letztes Jahr mit gemacht, war aber leider keiner der Glücklichen. Nun versuche ich es diese Jahr erneut, um eventuell ein Upgrade  für unseren Familienrechner zu gewinnen. Wir nutzen den Computer zum Surfen, erstellen von Monatsabrechnungen(meine Frau), zum Programmieren(ich, Informatiker) und natürlich auch zum Spielen(die meiste Zeit ich). Gespielt wird hierbei alles möglich, von Strategie- über Action- bis hin zu Rollenspielen, wobei mein Augenmerk nicht auf vollster Grafikpracht sondern auf bester Grafik mit geschmeidigen 60/75Fps(je nach Bildschirm) liegt.

[size=+1]*Die Geschichte meines Computers*[/size]

Mein ersten Computererfahrungen machte ich bereits mit 8 Jahren. Damals spielte ich "Rebel Assault 2" auf dem PC meines großen Bruders, wenn er mich mal ran gelassen hat. Vor etwa 16 Jahren erfüllte ich mir dann meinen lang gehegten Wunsch und kaufte mir von meinem Jugendweihe Geld meinen ersten eigenen PC. Es war ein Pentium 3 mit der brandneuen PowerVR Kyro GPU. Damals ließ ich mir den Computer noch im Laden zusammen bauen.

Zwei Jahre später  hat sich dann alles verändert. Ich bekam etwas Geld durch Ferienarbeit zusammen und beschloss meinen PC aufzurüsten. Ich beschäftigte mich näher mit den damals aktuellen Komponenten eines Computers und kaufte ein Athlon XP 2800+, ein ASUS A7N8X Mainboard und DD-RAM. Diesmal baute ein Bekannter die Komponenten zusammen und ich schaute gespannt dabei zu. Nun war es um mich geschehen. Von diesem Zeitpunkt schraubte ich nur noch selber an meinem Rechner. Jedoch waren es immer nur kleinere Sachen, weil mir das Geld fehlte. Einzig eine GeForce 3 TI 500 kam etwas später hinzu.

Einige Jahre später war es dann auch mit dem schrauben vorbei. Ich hatte neben Studium und Nebenjob einfach keine Zeit oder das Geld dafür. Gespielt wurde nur noch rudimentär auf einem Laptop. Meist waren es ältere Spiele, da aktuelle darauf nicht liefen. Nach fast 8 Jahren und den ersten Monatsgehältern wollte ich mir dann endlich einen neuen Computer leisten, da ich die Leidenschaft für Computer und Spiele nicht aufgegeben habe. Ich hatte etwa 700€ zur Seite legen können, mit denen ich Haushalten musste. Daraus entstand in Juli 2013 nahezu meine aktuelle Konfiguration. Um Geld zu sparen, musste vorerst alles noch in das Gehäuse meines ersten Computers unter kommen. Auch einen Monitor hatte ich mir von einem Bekannten ausgeliehen. Trotzdem freute ich mich wie ein Kind - ich konnte endlich wieder an einem PC schrauben. Bis Weihnachten kaufte ich dann einen Monitor und ein neues Gehäuse. Beim Umzug konnte ich natürlich wieder schrauben. Wenige Monate später machte dann der VRAM meiner Radeon 9750 schlapp und bei der RMA bekam ich meine aktuelle Grafikkarte. 

Mittlerweile sind fast 3 Jahre vergangen und es kribbelt in den Fingern mal wieder am eigenen PC zu schrauben. Aktuell fehlt dafür leider das nötige Geld, da erst mal wichtigere Ausgaben anfallen. Somit sieht meine aktuelle Konfiguration wie folgt aus:


*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4570
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper T4
*Mainboard:* AsRock B85 Pro4
*RAM:* 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 (versuche gerade günstig an ein zweites Kit zu kommen)
*Grafikkarte:* Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II
*Netzteil:* 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
*Festplatte:* 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
*Lüfter:* 1 zusätzlicher Lüfter von Enermax am CPU Kühler, und die Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter
*Bildschirm:* Asus VS248H
*Tastatur:* 10€ billig Tastatur von Powerking
*Maus:* Logitech MX 518 (ja sie lebt schon seit über 10 Jahren und funktioniert noch einwandfrei)
*Mauspad:* ein Werbegeschenk von Al-Ko-te(Hersteller von Koifutter  )
*Headset:* Kingston HyperX Cloud
*Controller:* XBox 360 Controller
[size=+1]*Meine Wunschkombination*[/size]


*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ihr habt es einem diesmal nicht einfach mit der Entscheidung gemacht. Aber rollen wir das Feld doch mal von hinten auf.

*ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) *
Hier fiel die Entscheidung noch relativ einfach aus. Bei dem teuersten Bundle hat die Tastatur für mich viele Funktionen die ich einfach nicht verwende und mit so vielen Daumentasten komme ich bei einer Maus auch nicht zu recht. Die Tastatur + Mauspad Kombi des mittleren Bundles ist für meinen Tisch zu groß und auf der Couch spiele ich höchstens mit Controller. Somit fällt die Wahl auf das günstigste Bundle. So kann mein gute alte MX 518 endlich in Rente und meine billig Tastatur und Mauspad bekommen auch guten Ersatz. Beim Headset muss ich schauen, welches sich besser anhört.

*iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) *
Bei dieser Pimp my PC Aktion  hatte ich die zwischen einem UHD Monitor oder einer GTX 1080. Beides ist mit den Punkten nicht machbar. Da ich die Grafikkarte sehr lange behalten werde, bin ich der Meinung das die Leistung irgendwann nicht mehr wirklich für UHD ausreicht, zumal die Spiele auch immer anspruchsvoller werden. Ich lege auch mehr Wert auf schärfere Texturen. Aus diesen Gründen wähle ich hier den WQHD Monitor, der eine Verbesserung zu meinem aktuellen ist und mir lange gute Dienste leisten wird.

*MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) *
Aktuell reicht mir meine CPU Leistung noch aus. Zumal ich den Turbo bei meiner CPU – Mainboard Kombi auf alle Kerne gleichzeitig aktivieren kann. Also wird es eine Grafikkarte. Da ich mich oben für den WQHD Monitor entschieden habe, stehen mir nun genug Punkte für die GTX 1080 zur Verfügung. Dafür muss ich jedoch noch ein Paar Punkte bei den anderen beiden Entscheidungen sparen. Das fällt mir auch nicht schwer, wie ich gleich Erläutern werden.

*be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) *
Bei den Netzteilen wäre einzig das Dark Power Pro 11 eine Verbesserung meines Netzteils in Sachen Effizienz. Des weiteren finde ich alle Netzteile für den Rechner etwas Überdimensioniert. Falls es mein Netzteil nicht mehr packt, kaufe ich mir ein Straight Power 10 mit 500W. Aus diesen Gründen wähle ich einen neuen CPU-Kühler. Der Pure Rock Slim ist kleiner als mein aktueller Kühler und der Dark Rock Pro 3 zu groß für  eine nicht übertaktbare CPU. So fällt die Entscheidung auf den Shadow Rock 2.

*be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM(3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) *
Nun habe ich keine Punkte mehr für ein Gehäuse übrig. Das ist auch nicht schlimm, denn ich bin mit meinem Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 vollauf zufrieden. Auch bei den Lüfter-Sets habe ich keine Wahl mehr und nehme die Pure Wings 2(am besten in 120mm). Diese passen idealerweise genau zu dem Pure Wings 2 auf dem  gewählten Shadow Rock 2 und ersetzen meine Gehäuselüfter.

[size=+1]*Abschließende Worte*[/size]

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen bin. Natürlich würde ich die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen, um meinen Bastler drang zu bedienen. Hierbei könnte ich gleich den anstehenden Winterputz durchführen. Nichtsdestotrotz gönne ich jedem den Gewinn und wünsche allen viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ElGantho


----------



## engelharz (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC-Games Hardware Team,

jetzt komm ich endlich mal dazu mich hier anzumelden 
Im Heft habe ich die Aktion schon letzte Woche gelesen und dachte mir: geile Aktion, da muss ich mitmachen.
Wie jedes Jahr findet kurz vor Weihnachten unsere alljährliche Weihnachts-LAN mit ca. 20 Spielern im Landjugendheim statt, und falls es wirklich klappen sollte wäre das eine super Gelegenheit meinen Rechner dort zu präsentieren und zu testen.
Mein letzter PC den ich zusammengebaut habe ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und hat damals ca. 1500 Euro gekostet, das war sozusagen eine Auswahl an sehr guter Mittelklasse-Hardware. Da ich dieses Ziel immer noch verfolge (also nicht zu viel Geld für nagelneue Hardware ausgeben - das bewährte Ältere nehmen) wäre eure Aktion eine super Gelegenheit um meinen jetzigen "alten" Rechner wieder auf guten Mittelklasse-Stand zu bringen. Dazu hätte ich mir folgende Hardware vorgestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Damit wäre ich super glücklich, da ich davon ausgehe das die gewünschte GTX1070 nur mit minimalen Leistungseinbußen auf meinem Mainboard (ohne PCI-Express 3.0) läuft. 
Den Monitor habe ich extra so ausgewählt weil ich die native Full-HD Auflösung für dieses System als ideal empfinde (um damit alle Spiele mit allen Details ohne Ruckeln zu spielen, das ist es was ich will)
Der nächste Punkt den ich super verbessern kann ist das Gehäuse und natürlich die Lautstärke, die be-quit Sachen sind meines Wissens nach alle sehr leise und ich könnte also zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Das alte Gehäuse (das modifiziert werden musste siehe Bilder, damit die Grafikkarte überhaupt reinpasst) gegen ein neues von Be-Quit mit flexibler Innenraumeinrichtung und leisen Lüftern.
An meinem Intel-Boxed-Kühler hänge ich zwar wirklich sehr (optisch gefällt der mir mega außerdem schön klein & ausreichend für Nicht-Übertakter) aber wenn ich schon die Lautstärke nochmals reduzieren will dann kommt der Be-Quit Kühler auf jeden Fall auch ins Rennen, hier müsste ich vermutlich noch zittern ob mein RAM oder andere Komponenten nicht im weg sind 
Zum Schluss die Peripherie. Ich bin bisher sehr gut mit Logitech gefahren, allerdings lasse ich mich gerne von Roccat überzeugen. Hier lege ich nicht allzu viel wert drauf, funktionieren muss es  Und das allerbeste, ein Mauspad habe ich bis dato nicht, das ist ja ideal wenn eines dabei ist.


zu guter Letzt, meine bisherige Combo:

Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha inkl Lüfter und Kartenleser                 
Netzteil: NesteQ ECS 7001                        
RAM: Kingston Hyper-X KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX                    
Soundkarte: Esi Juli@                            
Festplatte: Adata 256GB SSD
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4                        
CPU: Intel Core i5 760                            
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 470 SuperOC                
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-Bo83L                         
TV-Karte: Technisat Skystar HD2                         
Monitor: LG L227WT                                
Maus: Logitech MX-518 oder Roccat Kone                             
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard                         

Und jetzt wünsche ich den anderen Gewinnern gleich mal viel Freude (y)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonnyrico74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte = MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU Kühler = be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter = be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
Bundles = ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor = iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) 

Eigentlich würd ich ja lieber den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) Monitor nehmen und auf den CPU Kühler verzichten aber geht ja nicht 

Habe ausser meinen alten 24Zoll Monitor (Full HD) noch eine alte Grafikkarte (Geforce 560TI -ausgeliehen)... drin, meine Grafikkarte (Radeon 6570) hat vor kurzen den Geist aufgegeben.
Und beides müsste dringend umgetauscht werden. 
Abgesehen davon gerade einen I-6700K zugelegt mit ASUS Gaming Pro Mainboard, 16gb DDR4 2666... ein 550w Gold Netzteil, PCHW CPU Kühler und Minitower.

Meine Logitech Tastatur könnte auch mal ein Update vertragen, daher das Roccat Bundle. Und wie mein Vorgänger so schön schreibt... "das allerbeste Mauspad habe ich nicht" )


----------



## tacticalgordo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Klasse Gewinnspiel. Da will ich doch mal Mitmischen 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k 4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMaster Hyper 412S
RAM: Corsair 16 GB DDR4
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
GPU: ASUS GEFORCE GTX 770 2GB
SSD: 250 GB Samsung
Case: Fractal Design Define R3
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 550W

Man sieht, dass meine momentanen Komponenten doch ziemlich auf dem aktuellsten Stand sind. In der Tat habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen CPU, Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und Netzteil aufgerüstet. Da das jedoch schon einen dicken Batzen Geld gekostet hat, blieb nichts mehr für die Grafikkarte übrig. So werkelt immer noch meine alte GTX 770 in meinem Rechner die somit auch der Flaschenhals ist. Gerade weil ich aktuell einen Großteil meines Rechners aufgerüstet habe, ärgert es mich noch mehr, dass ich Mafia 3 nicht mit 60 FPS zocken kann. Klar hätte ich auch erst meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten können, jedoch wollte ich auch dringend mehr Leistung bei der CPU haben. Die kommt mir momentan sehr beim Streamen und Videos rendern zugute. Daher hier mein gewähltes Upgrade-Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) 
(warum nicht mal das Maximum? Meine vorherige war eine GTX 560Ti, meine jetztige eine GTX 770 und meine nächste vielleicht eine GTX 1080. Es wäre zumindest konstant eine Steigerung in der Preisklasse zu sehen. Abgesehen davon würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie sich so eine High End Grafikkarte im Rechner anfühlt 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
(Zugegeben, der Punkt blieb übrig. Ich würde ihn aber natürlich gerne gegentesten zu meinem aktuellen CPU Kühler)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
(Die eingebauten Lüfter sind doch etwas laut. Würde gerne wissen ob sich damit die Gehäusetemperatur sowie Lautstärke senken lässt)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
(Meine Maus ist von Roccat. Diese funktioniert auch noch tadellos, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass der Treiber die Maus nicht mehr erkennt)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) (Die 27 Zoll würden mir vor allen Dingen bei H1Z1 entgegen kommen. Vielleicht erkenn ich so die Gegner am Horizont besser und treffe auch mal was. Natürlich wären die 144 Hz auch für CSGO Klasse!)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Das genannte Netzteil ist noch nicht verbaut. Daher ist auf dem Bild noch mein altes Netzteil zu sehen :>


----------



## machero (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich auch sehr gerne an Eurem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Wäre echt klasse wenn mir das Glück auch mal hold ist 

Habe vor kurzem zwar schon versucht mit meinen begrenzten finanziellen Möglichkeiten den PC etwas aufzurüsten (16GB Arbeistspeicher und eine gebrauchte GTX 1060),
aber so richtig scheint es trotz allem nicht zu langen. 
Zumal ich sehr, sehr gerne endlich auch von FullHD auf WQHD wechseln möchte.


Mein derzeitiges System:
===================

- CPU: Intel Core I5 - 3570
- Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H
- RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury (Dual-Channel-Kit)
- Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB
- SSD: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB
- HDD: WD Red 1TB
- Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 - 580W
- Gehäuse: LIAN LI  PC-7FNWX
- Monitor:  24" HP Pavillion w2408h

- Keyboard: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
- Mouse: Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
- Betriebssysten: Windows 7 Prof. - 64bit


Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
=======================

MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Es wäre einfach nur ein Traum wenn ich gewinne, und technisch endlich gerüstet bin für die Top-Games die kommen (incl. natürlich VR-Ready).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maikee (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuell eingebauten Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Arbeitsspeicher: GSkill 16 GB DDR4 2400 RAM
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark power Pro P8
Soundkarte: Soundblaster ZR
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos S mit Seitenfenster
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM

Zu meiner Entscheidung warum welche neue Hardware:

Grafikkarte: Ich habe mich für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G entschieden weil ich genau diese auch schon im Rechner verbaut habe. Ich würde deshalb die neue Grafikkarte als zweite Grafikkarte einbauen und sie dann im SLI Bund laufen lassen. Daher auch meine Entscheidung für den 4K Monitor. Für die beiden Grafikkarten habe ich bereits ein 900W Netzteil eingebaut. Daher wird ein neues Netzteil nicht benötigt. Für die neue zweite Grafikkarte würde ich mir dann noch einen Wasserkühler kaufen und diesen dann in den WaKükreislauf einbinden.

Monitor: Den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1  habe ich ausgewählt, da er die 4K (UHD) Auflösung besitzt. Mein Ziel ist ein  flüssiges Spieleerlebnis in 4K zu haben. In Kombination mit den beiden  Grafikkarten eine für mich sehr gute Kombination aus 4K Monitor und Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund.

Gehäuse: Ich habe mich für das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange entschieden, da es für mich eines der derzeit besten Gehäuse auf dem Markt ist. Es ist hervorragend für meine vorhandene Wasserkühlung geeignet. Weiterhin ist das Gehäuse sehr flexibel im Innenraum was bei einer Wasserkühlung sehr wichtig ist. Sehr wichtig ist für mich auch, dass das Gehäuse hier die Pro Variante ist, da mir das Seitenfenster den Blick in das Gehäuse ermöglicht. Mein altes Cosmos S ist im Innenraum wenig flexibel. Daher die Entscheidung für ein neues Gehäuse.

Bundles: Musste mich bei den Bundles für das günstigste entscheiden da die Punkte für ein höherwertiges Bundle nicht gereicht haben.

CPU Kühler: Den CPU Kühler habe ich ausgewählt, da ein Hinweis angezeigt wurde, dass ich noch ein CPU Kühler oder ein Netzteil auswählen soll. Durch meine Wasserkühlung benötige ich den CPU Kühler natürlich nicht. Habe ihn nur wegen des Hinweises hinzugefügt.


Alle anderen Komponenten wie das Mainboard und das Netzteil noch auf aktuellem Stand. Daher habe ich mich gegen ein neues Mainboard und Netzteil entschieden. Einbauen würde ich die neuen Komponenten gerne selbst, da der Einbau in das neue Gehäuse durch die Wasserkühlung  sehr individuell ist und ich es nach meinen Wünschen noch individualisieren möchte.

Würde den Umbau auch gerne hier im Forum dokumentieren und einen Bericht schreiben. Erfahrungen habe ich damit bereits gemacht. Ein Link in meiner Signatur verweist darauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und drücke allen die Daumen für dieses Gewinnspiel.


----------



## AtlanTR (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



TheZweistein2 schrieb:


> Das es Leute gibt, die solche Gewinnspiele, bzw. Lücken in deren Teilnahmeregeln ausnützen, ist klar und diese gab und gibt es schon immer. Das viele Neuanmeldungen reintrudeln liegt nicht zuletzt auch an der Mundpropraganda, bzw. an der einfachen Tatsache, dass bisher unregistrierte Leser/Abonnenten (meine Wenigkeit gehört dazu) die Chance haben, auf vergleichsweise einfache Art und Weise eine GTX 1080 zu ergattern, immerhin muss man nicht mehr machen, als anmelden, posten und ein paar Bildchen vom PC knipsen.
> 
> Kostenloses Zeugs lockt Menschen nunmal an und ich hab gelernt, dass viele bei solchen Gelegenheit nurnoch an sich selbst denken (Buffet im Urlaub, All-Inkl. Bar, etc., da gibt es diese "Ich mach den Teller so voll, bis nichts mehr drauf passt und lass ihn dann nach 3 Bissen stehen"-Leute auch), aber so ist das Leben leider nunmal.



Da ich mich dazu Zähle, was die Neuanmeldung angeht auch hier mein Beweggrund:
Seit Jahren lese ich verschiedenste PC Zeitungen darunter auch die PCGH. Ja Ich gehöre noch zur alten Schule und lese klassisch. Diese Zeitschrift und auch mein Stiefsohn der in diesem Forum schon lange angemeldet ist, haben mich dazu bewegt mich hier anzumelden und mein Glück zu versuchen. Ich muss gestehen, das ich sehr wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe. Mein PC muss laufen und wenn ich was spielen möchte muss dieses Spiel auch flüssig laufen, was bei meinem Rechner mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr möglich ist. Deshalb hat mir mein Stiefsohn auch bei der Auswahl der Hardware geholfen und wird mir diese auch einbauen.


----------



## Bayernspezl (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Momentane Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
BS: Windows 10 Pro
RAM. 2x4GB und 2x2GB RAM
Prozessor: AMD FX 6300
Grafikkarte: Powerclor HD7950 3GB mit Aufgesetztem Accelero Extreme VI
Monitor 1: BenQ GL2460
Monitor 2: Samsung Syncmaster 2343
SSD: 256GB Intenso
HDD 1: 1TB Seagate
HDD 2: 500GB WD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Versa h21
Kühler:Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Netzteil: thermaltake sps-730mpcbeu smart se

Gewählte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Hessebubb (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warten auf Zen !

Hoffe dass  Amd mal wieder ein grosser Wurf gelingt , damit sich ein Umstieg auf eine neue  Plattform richtig  lohnt. (Hatte noch nie Intel !)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System :
CPU-AMD Phenom2 X6 1100t@3,7Ghz
GPU-Asus Radeon HD6970 DCII
MB-Gigabyte GA-970-UD3
RAM-GSkill Sniper 1866Mhz 2x4 GB
CPU-Kühler- Xigmatek Achilles
HDD-1TB Samsung F1
Netzteil-Corsair HX520W
Gehäuse-Xigmatek Midgard
Maus-Logitech MX518 Optical
Tastatur-Logitech G11
Headset-Sennheiser PC161


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



AtlanTR schrieb:


> Da ich mich dazu Zähle, was die Neuanmeldung angeht auch hier mein Beweggrund:
> Seit Jahren lese ich verschiedenste PC Zeitungen darunter auch die PCGH. Ja Ich gehöre noch zur alten Schule und lese klassisch. Diese Zeitschrift und auch mein Stiefsohn der in diesem Forum schon lange angemeldet ist, haben mich dazu bewegt mich hier anzumelden und mein Glück zu versuchen. Ich muss gestehen, das ich sehr wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe. Mein PC muss laufen und wenn ich was spielen möchte muss dieses Spiel auch flüssig laufen, was bei meinem Rechner mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr möglich ist. Deshalb hat mir mein Stiefsohn auch bei der Auswahl der Hardware geholfen und wird mir diese auch einbauen.


Ist ja auch ok. Ist nur auffällig wie viele 1 Betragsuser es hier im Thread gibt, die sich dann meist auch noch mit irgendwelchen Uraltmöhren (Core2Duo usw.) bewerben. Oder auch sowas wie "Ich hätte gern eine 1080 für SLI". Aber so ist das halt.


----------



## TrueEvil (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ersteinmal find ichs Top das ihr die Aktion wieder ins Leben gerufen habt, es ist auch echt super das ihr wieder Sponsoren wie MSI, be quiet! und Co. mit im Boot habt! Und ich bin auch wieder dabei  
Auch wenn sich so einiges im Vergleich zum letzten mal geändert hat (es war echt Überfällig).

Doch war die Entscheidung für die Aufrüstkomponenten diesmal gar nicht mal so einfach. Aber ich konnte doch einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden auf den ich mein System hin optimieren möchte. 
So habe ich bei meiner Umrüstung bisher immer darauf geachtet mein System leiser zu bekommen.

Hier nun meine aktuelle System:

Mainboard: Asus P7H55E 
CPU: Intel i7-870
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2 CL9 + 2x 4GB GeIL Green (GG34GB1333C9S) 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX960 4G FTW  
HDD & SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB + WD Caviar Blue 1TB [zur Zeit ausgebaut]
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 + Pure Wings 2 (140mm) 
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M 
Laufwerk: LG 22NS50
Monitor:  LG Flatron W2363D
Peripherie: Logitech MX Master + SteelSeries QcK + Microsoft Wireless + ASUS ROG Orion PRO

Hier nun meine Wunschkomponenten: 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Nun noch eine Erklärung warum ich mich genau für diese Komponenten entschieden hab:

Mainboard und keine GPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Ich habe mich aus mehreren Gründen für das Mainboard entschieden. Zum einen habe ich erst Anfang des Jahres von einer GTS450 auf meine jetzige EVGA GTX960 4G FTW aufgerüstet, 
die ich noch leicht übertaktet @1430/4005 MHz betreibe und für meine Spiele in Hohen- bis Ultra-Einstellungen derzeit noch ausreicht. 
Durch das neue Mainboard habe ich eine bessere Grundlage für meinen PC, das wieder ein einige Jahre halten sollte und ein paar wichtige Funktionen mit sich bringt die sich beim Gaming und im Alltag bemerkbar machen. 
Besonders hervorzuheben wären da die vielen neuen Standards DDR4, USB-3 bzw. 3.1 Anschlüsse mit Typ-C, PCIe 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s und M.2.  

ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Für dieses Bundle habe ich mich Hauptsächlich entschieden wegen der ROCCAT Skeltr, diese sagt mir ergonomisch am ehesten zu und kann meine alte Mircosoft Tastatur am besten ersetzen. 
Auch finde ich das Feacer das ich die Tastatur mit meinem Smartphone koppeln kann sehr interessant.

Netzteil gegen CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Eigentlich ist mein Corsair CS550M noch recht neu. Nachdem meine Noname PSU ihren Dienst quittiert hatte musste schnell eine neue her und ich hatte damals nicht genügend Geld 
um mir das eigentlich gewünschte Netzteil zu kaufen. Als Ultrasilence Fan wäre mir das Dark Power Pro also gerade recht, gute Qualität mit hoher Effizienz

Gehäuse gegen Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Diese Entscheidung ist mir am leichtesten gefallen. Erstens weil im Dark Base Pro schon 3 Silent Wings 3 PWM mit dabei sind, zum anderen weil ich mein jetziges Silent Base 600 von einem Freund bekommen hab 
der damit nicht zufrieden war (zu wenig Platz, Mainboard mit Panzerung war nicht zu montieren, zu viel Plastik). Da ich es allerdings fast geschenkt bekommen hab waren meine Ansprüche auch nicht so hoch. 
Aber das  Dark Base Pro 900 ist einfach mein Wunschgehäuse , super leise, individuell, gut verarbeitet und sieht toll aus.

iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Hier habe ich mich gegen die WQHD und 4K entschieden, einfach weil meine Grafikkarte dafür nicht geeint ist und wenn ich ein Upgrade auf ein leistungsfähigeres Modell machen würde, 
dann ist mir eine hohe FPS-Rate (sprich die 144 Hz) wichtiger als eine höhere Auflösung. 

Die von euch angebotenen und von mir ausgewählten Komponenten würden mir für viele Jahre wieder ein Top System bescheren, dafür biete ich ein gemütliches Zuhause. 
Nichtsdestotrotz gönne ich auch jedem anderem hier der es verdient hat, ein tolles Upgrade und wünsche somit jedem viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Aktion! 

Damit die Bewerbung komplett ist, noch die Bilder vom Innenraum: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße aus Oberbayern
RMD aka TrueEvil

Ps: Da ich selbst viel Spaß am zusammenbauen von Systemen habe, würde ich das gern selbst übernehmen und euch so etwas arbeit ersparen


----------



## SergeantKompetenz (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hier meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:

CPU: Amd-Fx 6100
Grafikkarte: Amd Radeon Hd 7670
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Mainboard: AsRock 970 m Pro3
Festplatte: Western Digital (irgend so eine) 500Gb
SSD: Samsung Evo 500 100 Gb
Gehäuse: (irgend so eins, was gerade halt billig war....)
Arbeitsspeicher: (irgend so was, was gerade halt billig war...) 8 Gb DDR3


Als ich mir diesen Rechner zusammengestellt habe (2013) habe ich einfach einen komplett-PC mit starkem Prozessor, aber ohne Grafikkarte gekauft, denn die Grafikkarte hatte ich schon vorher, ca. ein halbes Jahr, in meinem alten PC benutz. Jetzt ist es mal wieder an der Zeit, den Rechner aufzurüsten, da er mittlerweile bei aktuellen Games wie Overwatch schon nur mit niedrigsten Einstellungen maximal 60 Fps abgibt.
So habe ich mir diese Teile zusammengestellt, um dem Rechner von außen ein gutes Facelifting zu verpassen, im Anhang könnt ihr euch ja das ganze mal anschauen, aber den PC auch von innen sinnvoll in die technische Gegenwart zu bringen.
So habe ich mich also für das Silent Base 600 Gehäuse entscheiden, da es mich optisch anspricht.
Beim Blick auf den Schreibtisch stellt man fest, dass ich einen 27'' Full-HD Monitor habe und somit den iiyama G-Master sehr gut gebrauchen könnte.
Tastatur und Maus kamen bei mir aus dem mittleren Preissegment (Sharkoon Tastatur und SpeedLink Maus), somit freue ich mich auch über die Möglichkeit meine Peripherie auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.
Die Grafikkarte ist eines der Bauteile meines Rechners, die es wohl am meisten nötig hat, ein Upgrade zu erfahren, also habe ich mich für die Gtx 1070 entscheiden, da man sie in der Zunkunft mit einer zweiten 1070 noch einmal aufwerten kann.
Ich weiß nicht genau ob mein aktuelles Netzteil den Stromdurst der 1070 stillen kann, und ich denke 850 Watt sind definitiv langlebig, außerdem finde ich die Teilmodularität des Netzteils sehr praktisch, um Ordnung im Zu Hause der Hardware zu behalten.

Ich habe meinen Rechner nun seit 3 Jahren und die Performance geht immer mehr den Bach hinunter, zu dem habe ich auch Regelmäßig Bluescreens, wegen denen ich hier auch schon ein Foren-Thread gestartet habe.
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es an der Hardware liegt, allerdings nicht an welchem Teil, deshalb habe ich mir ohnehin vorgenommen, die ganze Hardware langsam aber sicher auszutauschen.
Allerdings ich will hier kein Roman über meine Leiden zu schreiben, sondern ich wollte noch sagen I hope you will pimp my pc

Hier die Bilder von meinem PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Da ich mich mit Rechnern mittlerweile etwas besser auskenne würde ich den Einbau der Teile selbst übernehmen


----------



## Kerkus (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich finde es echt Cool das ihr diese Action wieder macht und bin glücklich das ich dieses Jahr  auch mitmache.  


Mein Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Ultra Durable H97-D3H
CPU: Intel BX80646I54460 Prozessor
Ram: 2x4GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 MT/s (PC3-12800) UDIMM 240-Pin Memory - BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU
Grafikkarte: CM3 8600GT 
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop HDD 1 TB
Gehäuse: Altes Asus Gehäuse (mit Seitenfenster)
Netzteil: Cooler Master B500
Monitor: Samsung S22D300

Tastatur Marke: Easy Line
Maus Marke: Dell
Mauspad: Roccat Taito 3mm


Nun meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und zum Schluss das Bild:


----------



## SirDUDERICH (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread gerade nach Upgrades und Co gefragt, da kommt das hier ja gerade richtig! 

Dickes DANKE für die möglichkeit hier teil zu nehmen.

Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 - 4670K (3,4GHz) Haswell
RAM: 8192MB DDR3 RAM
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Total
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 Military Class IV
Netzteil: 500W - ARLT Eigenmarke
Grafik: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2048MB - Windforce 3x OC
Monitor: 24'' BenQ 2450HM + 17" Samsung SyncMaster


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Besonders das Netzteil würde mir am Herzen liegen, denn aktuell habe ich das Gefühl, ich hätte mir auch ein Note 7 einbauen können, das wäre ähnlich verlässlich 

Und hier noch das aktuelle Bild, frisch beim Tippen dieser Zeilen aufgenommen:


----------



## BittiXD (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Pc Games Hardware.
Für mich kommt diese Action gerade recht da mein Pc sehr schnell bei neueren Spielen denn Geist Auf gibt.

Mein System:

Cpu: I5 4460
Gpu:Intel Hd
Ram: 4gb, 2gb davon mit gpu geshared
Mainboard: ASrock H81M-Hds R2.0
Gehäuse:No name fertig Pc Hersteller
Lüfter: Genau das selbe wie beim gehäuse
Netzteil:450W Chinaböller
Monitor: Asus 16:10 Monitor (Namen konnte ich nicht herausfinden)
Ssd: 850 evo 256gb
Hdd: 256gb
Wunsch Pc an die Pcgh


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## linear (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

wieder toll eine solche Aktion neben den ganzen einfachen Verlosungen.


*Mein PC bisher:
*Intel i3-4330
Asus H87-PRO
Thermalright HR-22
8 GB RAM
Asus GTX 960 Strix
Coolermaster Stacker 830

*Wunschkomponenten:
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:
*Wie man sieht habe ich mit dem CM Stacker 830 keine Möglichkeit vernünftiges Kabelmanagement zu betreiben, was mir daher sehr am Herzen liegt. 
Daneben spielt für mich das Gehäuse eine weitere große Rolle hinsichtlich der Silent-Eigenschaften. Aufgrund 6 jähriges 40mm Fan Pfeifen auf der Bridge eines 680i Boards (mit Q6600 OC) bin ich äußerst sensibel geworden bezüglich dieses Themas. 

*Bild
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quadratkeks (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

schön das ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder so eine Aktion raushaut 
Zuerst einmal die Technik und dann schreibe ich noch etwas dazu: 


*Mein aktuelles System sieht aus wie folgt:*

Lüfter:                 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2

CPU:                    Intel i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler:    EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard:       Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
RAM:    Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9
SSD:    Samsung 830 Basic 128GB
Grafikkarte:    Asus GTX 660Ti DirectCU II
Netzteil:    be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W
Gehäuse:    BitFenix Prodigy

Monitor:    iiyama ProLite E2407HDS

Tastatur:    Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus:    Logitech G9x
Headset:    Corsair HS1


*Die Komponenten zum Aufrüsten wären:
*
Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM     *3 Punkte*

CPU-Kühler:    be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3     *4 Punkte*
Grafikarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G    *23 Punkte*

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 21* Punkte*

Tastatur:    Roccat Sova
Maus:    Roccat Kova
Headset:    Roccat Renga            *15 Punkte*


Zusammen wären das dann *66 Punkte* von 67


*So jetzt noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Auswahl:*

Im großen und ganzen bin ich noch recht zufrieden was die Technik betrifft, die CPU läuft untertaktet stabil mit 4,3 GHz dahin.
Nahezu flüsterleise ist auch alles, nur mehr geht da leider nicht. Als ich die Lüfter gekauft habe gab es leider noch keine PMW Modelle, darum laufen sie auf 5 Volt.
Ich bin sehr empfindlich was Geräusche betrifft und mehr Leistung wäre nur in Verbindung mit mehr Lautstärke zu erreichen. Das ist ein no-go, besonders da der Rechner direkt neben meinem Monitor auf dem Tisch steht.

So komme ich also als erst zu den *Lüftern*, von denen verspreche ich mir durch die PWM Ansteuerung deutlich mehr als von den aktuellen, da sie sich ja bei Bedarf hochregeln lassen. 
Weiter geht es also mit dem *CPU-Kühler*. Der Brocken ist alles andere als schlecht, jedoch optisch eher für die Tonne. Abgesehen davon ist der Dark Rock für meinen Anforderungen wohl deutlich besser geeignet. Er ist untenrum schön leise, hat genug Reserven um ordentlich wärme abzuführen und der optische Effekt ist für einen alten Modder nicht zu vernachlässigen 

Die aktuelle *Grafikkarte* kommt selbst bei meinem FHD Monitor immer stärke an ihre Grenzen, so das ich mich mittlerweile immer mehr an der Konsole erwische... ebenfalls ein no-go
Wie soll das dann erst mit einem größeren *Monitor *werden?!
Dieser ist jedoch zwingend nötig, 24 Zoll ist leider absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß und im Alter werden die Augen ja nicht unbedingt besser 

Also komme ich jetzt mal zum Ende der Liste und somit der Peripherie. 
Meine *Tastatur *war damals (Anno 2008?!) ihr Geld echt wert, jedoch gibt sie langsam ihrem Geist auf. Ebenso das *Headset*, welches eher nach belieben funktioniert... oder halt nicht.
Mit der *Maus *bin ich eigentlich noch ganz zufrieden, nur das meine Frau versehentlich ständig die Sensitivität verstellt und das ist bei Roccat doch deutlich angenehmer gelöst.


*Hier noch zwei Bilder:*

Einmal ohne Grafikkarte, sonst sieht man ja nichts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und einmal mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nachwort: *

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick geben, warum ich meine das Ihr gerade mich auswählen solltet.
Ganz nebenbei, würde ich wohl mit den neuen Komponenten ebenfalls ein neues Tagebuch aufmachen... das vermisse ich schon seit Jahren.
Letztens habe ich doch tatsächlich meine alte Sleevebox mal wieder in der Hand gehabt, um mein Fahrrad zu sleeven und irgendwie... warten wir es mal ab


LG


----------



## Tech (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGHler,
 vielen Dank für diese Chance! Die kommt gerade recht, da ich meine GTX 980 vor ein paar Tagen kaputt geputzt habe . Nun habe ich übergangsweise, bis ein Freund aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt und mir seine Backupkarte (GTX 480) leiht, eine GTX 260 eingebaut. Damit musste ich feststellen, dass mit dieser kaum ein Spiel noch spielbar ist. Daher würde die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G sehr gut in meinen Knecht passen. Meine CPU wird momentan von einem Sythe Mine gekühlt. Die Kühlleistung ist völlig ausreichend (62°C maximal bei 3,8GHz), jedoch werden die Lüftergeräusche langsam immer lauter. Außerdem passt er inzwischen auch optisch nicht mehr richtig ins System. Da der PC auf dem Schreibtisch steht, fände ich auch leisere Gehäuselüfter klasse. Auch ein neues Headset könnte ich gut gebrauchen. Mein Teac HP-11 hat schon viel Jahre auf dem Buckel und wird inzwischen am Bügel von Klebeband zusammengehalten.
Meinen Monitor, sowie das Gehäuse, Netzteil und RAM wurden Anfang dieses Jahres gewechselt. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Nur ärgere ich mich inzwischen, mich nicht für einen größeren Monitor entschieden zu haben.

Ich wünsche mir ein Upgrade mit folgenden Komponenten:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit ist mein Rechnerknecht ausgestattet mit:
CPU: Intel i5-3570k @3,8GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mine
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8Gb Kingston HyperX  HX318C10FK2/16
Festplatte(n): Crucial M500 480GB für Win 10; Crucial M4 256GB für Win 7; Samsung HD750LJ
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 @ 1501MHz @ Morpheus II mit Conductonaut und 2 Arctic F12 PWM @ 7V               R.I.P. vorerst GTX 260 @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme GTX pro
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Headset: Teac HP-11 5.1
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition
DVD-RW: Samsung XXX
Monitor: Dell U2515H
Keyboard: Sharkoon Sharkzone K20
Mouse: Thermaltake VentusX
Mousepad: Sharkoon Rush

Liebe Grüße und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück
Tech


----------



## tetrx (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH ,

ich lese hier und analog zwar schon ein paar Jahre mit (mal mehr , mal weniger) aber für diese Aktion dachte ich melde ich mich dann doch mal an.
Momentan habe ich verbaut:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 mit EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA H97 
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
GPU: Gigabyte ATI 7870 mit Prolimatech MK-26 (2x 140 mm Lüftern)
Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power  430 Watt
SSD: Crucial BX200 240GB + 1TB WD HDD 
in einem Fractal Define R5

Die Kombination fährt auch noch ganz gut da ich auf einem 19 Zoller Eizo spiele, von dem ich mich bisher wegen der sehr schönen Farben nicht so richtig trennen kann, ein neuer Monitor wäre da nicht ganz billig und würde auch eine neue Grafikkarte nach sich ziehen um spielbar zubleiben .

Meine Wunschauswahl wäre folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

zur Begründung:

Mein jetziges System habe ich letzten Herbst bzw Winter kostengünstig aufgerüstet, die hier gewählten Teile würde das Ganze nochmal deutlich verbessern. Der derzeitiger Xeon Prozessor wird momentan eigentlich nie durch meine 7870er gefordert, die 1070 würde das gehörig ändern.  Da die Grafikkarte erst ab 48 Grad anfängt ihre Lüfter zunutzen wäre das System im schall-gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle Modus sehr ruhig, zusammen mit den Silent Wings 3 und dem be quiet! Netzteil vll sogar fast unhörbar, wenn meine Oldschool-HDD nicht dazwischen funkt. Das Netzteil bietet sonst auch defintiv genug Leistungsreserven für die Zukunft.Das Roccat Bundle würde das Ganze abrunden, meine MX518 ist mittlerweile auch schon etwas älter und ein 4k Monitor würde mich sogar fast ins Jahr 2016 katapultieren.. 

Super Aktion von Euch. Ich drück allen die Daumen!


----------



## sachsenlok (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut:

ASUS M4N78Pro
2x4GB DDR2-800
2x2GB DDR2-800 Kingston
AMD Athlon II X2 255@3,1GHz+Referenzkühler
MaxSilent 400W NT MS-400
Axle Geforce 9600GT 1GB
HDD: 1TB WD Green SATA
HDD: 320GB WD Blue  SATA
Floppy: Alps Electronics
ODD: HL-DT-ST DH16NS30
NoName Case
Monitor: ASUS VS247HR

CPU und ein neues NT müssten besorgt werden, sowie Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## otjes (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier mein Wunsch:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Asrock z68 Pro 3
CPU: Intel i5 2500K mit Watercool Heatkiller
Ram: 8GB Corsair 
Netzteil: be quiet! mit 600W
Graka: Powercolor Red Devil RX 480
SSD: Crucial M500
Monitor: Dell 23"
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC9F
Wakü: Mora mit Phobya Pumpe

Meine Grafikkarte ist ganz frisch drin, allerdings bräuchten die anderen Komponenten mal wieder ein Update.


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank für diese interessante Aktion,

folgende Komponenten würden sich bei mir anbieten:

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1: 19 Punkte (Adaptive Sync/FreeSync ist die Zukunft)
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G: 35 Punkte
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga: 10 Punkte
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2: 2 Punkte

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)

Aktuell sieht die Konfiguration meines PC so aus:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano DX 
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Professional
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K, @ 3.80GHz mit Thermalright True Spirit 140(Kupfermodell) 
RAM: 16GB, 4 x Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL9 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 @1178MHz/@Turbo 1379MHz 
SSD: Intel 530 240GB, ADATA S510 128 GB 
HDD: 3TB WD Green, 3TB WD Black
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 500W
Monitor: BenQ BL2411PT

Das Kabelwirrwarr muss ich unbedingt mal angehen, das alte Soprano DX Gehäuse müsste ich dafür modden, denn es ist einfach zu schön um es aus zu wechseln


----------



## SCout1402 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Guten Tag, liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich und vor allem meinen PC für PIMP MY PC 2016 bewerben.
Diese Aktion ist fantastisch und gewährt auch mal einem Studenten die Möglichkeit zum guten Aufrüsten.*

*Über mein Leben*
Ich begann 2001 mein Medizinstudium, welches auch anfangs richtig gut für mich lief. Doch dann traf mich mein Schicksal - und 
am Ende mein Glück. Zwei Unfälle, zig Operationen, ein Koma und drei Rehas später nahm ich 2015 mein Studium wieder auf 
und versorge nebenbei meine Mutter - und habe somit zwei Wohnorte, Heimat und Studienwohnort.
Meinem Zocken und dem PC-Basteln bin ich aber richtig treu geblieben - soweit es Studium, Zeit und Familie zulassen.
Doch die aktuelle aber auch viele gute alte *PC Games Hardware *liegen immer in Nähe griffbereit - seit mehr als 15 Jahren.

*Über meinen Computer*
Sein Jahren schraube ich leidenschaftlich an PCs, über 486er, Pentium MMX und Athlons bis zu dem Haswell - Xeon von heute.
Dabei war immer mehr die Immersion wichtig, welche sich dann in einer Radeon HD5850 und drei gebrauchten BenQ-Monitoren
sich zu einer Leidenschaft für Eyefinity und Surround herausstellte. Dieses Jahr kamen durch Weihnachten und Geburtstag dann 
drei gebrauchte Asus-Monitore in die Studentenbude. 
Damit ist auch die gleichzeitige Anzeige von "Internetwissen", Lernzielen und Vorlesungsscripten beim Lernen gut möglich.
Wie man sieht, stehen meist Preis-Leistungs-Sieger oder oft nur Gebrauchtkomponenten zu Wahl, was nun mal so mit Studium und 
Nebenjob möglich ist.

Ich hätte dabei zwei für mich wichtige Zielsetzungen für meinen Studenten- und Spiel PC.

Er benötigt 3 Monitore für Lernen und Arbeiten, aber auch die Kraft zum Befeuern meiner 
3 Full-HD-Asus-Monitore für mein "Lieblings - Immersions - Spielen" in Surround/Eyefinity.
Und da krankt er ein massiv, besonders meine liebsten zwei letzten Far Cry Titel sind dann in Surround nahezu unspielbar.
Bei der geringen Framerate von 15 bis 25 Bildern/s wird einem dabei sogar irgendwie flau und schlecht.

Die zweite Prämisse ist seine Silenteigenschaft, was besonders beim Lernen wichtig ist. 
Diese Eigenschaft habe ich schon erreicht, vor allem mit einer simplen 4-Kanal-Lüftersteuerung und 3 leisen und langsamen Lüften, 
sowie den sehr leisen be quiet! CPU-Kühler und Netzteil.

Leider ist das Zocken in einer kleinen Mietwohnung nicht immer so gut mit Lautsprechern - besonders für den Hausfrieden.
Somit würde ich gern ein gutes Headset bzw.  gute Kopfhörer wünschen.

Sonst ist der PC eigentlich ganz gut in Form, was unter anderem der Intel Xeon CPU und dem 16GB - DDR3 - Speicher, aber auch den 2 SSDs zu verdanken ist.
Zusätzlich ist der PCs durchaus etwas leichter zu transportieren zwischen Heimat und Studienwohnort durch die 2 Tragegriffe.

*Aktueller PC:*
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3300MHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87 - G41 PC Mate 
Arbeitspeicher: 2 x 8 GB G.Skill FC3 2400 MHz
_Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix Nvidia GeForce GTX 970_
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 580W
Lüfter: 2 x Enermax T.B.Apollish in Blau und ein be quiet! Silent Wings PCGH-Edition
Laufwerke: 2 SSDs 256GB  von Samsung (840PRO und 850PRO) 
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70 Schwarz

*Peripherie:*
Monitore: 3 x ASUS VS278(Q und 2xH)
_Eingabegeräte: Logitech G110 und MX518_
_____

*Meine Wunschliste:*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)*
Die Grafikleistung, aber auch der Grafikspeicher der GTX 970 sind für 3xFullHD  (5760x1080) wirklich zu wenig.
*
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)*
Meine MX518 und G110 sind langsam aber sicher in die Jahre gekommen und "heruntergedaddeld". Und ein Headset habe ich nicht.

*Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)*
Mein Netzteil ist eigentlich ausreichend aber wohl nicht sonderlich effizient.

*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)*
Dieser Monitor würde sich perfekt für die Erweiterung des PCs als Wandmontage fürs Couchgaming eignen.

*Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67
*
Dabei wären das Netzteil und der Monitor sogar etwas unnötig, 
man könnte sie einem anderen Gewinner spenden oder unter den weiteren Teilnehmern verlosen,
vor allem wenn es nötig wäre.
*Somit stünde  meine Gesamtsumme eigentlich nur bei 45  - und mehr PCGH(W)-Leser würden sich freuen!*

Ich würde die Installation natürlich als (vielleicht zu) alter PC-Hase selbst vornehmen - schicke Fotos und Videos natürlich inklusive, wenns gewünscht.
Ich drück die Daumen.  Wenns klappt, bitte v.a. Email als Kontakt am besten nutzen.


*Bei dem PCGH-Team und allen Partner möchte ich mich von ganzem Herzen für diese tolle Möglichkeit bedanken. Wieder eine tolle Idee und Aktion!
*
Die besten Grüße an alle!
SCout 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuart0610 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bedanke mich erstmal bei PCGH und den Sponsoren, die dieses Gewinnspiel überhaupt ermöglichen. Diese Aktion kommt ziemlich passend, da dieses Jahr eine Aufrüstung ohnehin schon geplant ist.

Erstmal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

_Prozessor: i7-3770K
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V
Grafikkarte: keine (HD Graphics 4000)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
Netzteil: FSP Raider 750W
SSD: Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aero 1000
Monitor: LG IPS224V (60Hz, Full-HD)
Tastatur: Perixx PX-1800
Maus: No-Name Gaming Maus_


Ursprüngliche, geplante Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: RX480 8GB
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 400W
Monitor: 27" Full-HD, 60Hz
Maus: irgendeine Maus, die besser als meine jetzige ist


Und dies ist meine Wunschkonfiguration:

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)_


Wie ihr vielleicht sehen könnt liegt mein Fokus bei dieser Aufrüstung auf die Grafikkarte und den Monitor. Aktuell habe ich einen 21.5" großen Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 und ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu klein, da ich auch neben Spiele gerne Serien gucke. Es ist schon ein größerer Monitor geplant gewesen, etwa 27" groß, aber auf Grund des mangelnden Budgets "nur" mit einer Full-HD Auflösung. Zusammen mit der GTX1080 wäre es mir dann möglich in QWHD zu spielen, was auch schon ein lang ersehnter Wunsch ist. Zudem fiel mir die Wahl zwischen einem Mainboard und einer Grafikkarte ziemlich leicht, da mir ein neues Mainboard ohne CPU gar nichts bringen würde, und ich eigentlich mit meinem Prozessor noch zufrieden bin.

Der Rest wurde durch die verbliebenden möglichen Punkte schon festgelegt, ich konnte mich nur noch zwischen dem stärkeren CPU-Kühler und den leiseren Lüfter Set entscheiden. Die Entscheidung ist schließlich auf die leiseren Lüfter gefallen, denn mein Noctua Kühler gefällt mir immer noch ziemlich gut und ehrlich gesagt wäre mir ein Auswechseln des CPU-Kühlers zu kompliziert gewesen. 
Die ROCCAT Kiro wird dann endlich auch meine alte Gaming Maus ersetzen, die ich irgendwann mal geschenkt bekommen habe. Die im Bundle enthaltenen Tastatur, Mauspad und Headset nehme ich dann auch gleich gerne mit.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte würde ich den Einbau selbst vornehmen. Es spart Zeit und zusätzliche Versandkosten. 

Hier mal mein PC von innen. Ich weiß, es ist sehr unordentlich. Das kommt davon, wenn man ein viel zu überdimensioniertes Netzteil nimmt.  Dies ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum es geplant ist das Netzteil auszutauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marionege (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

GTX 980TI EVGA
MSI Z97M Gaming Z97 myATX
Intel Core i7-4790K @ 4 Ghz
Alpenföhn "Himalaya 2", modifiziert mit 2 Enermax Cluster weiß
32 GB RAM 1600-999 EVO LEGGERA / Geil
be quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-530W ATX Netzteil 80 PLUS= defekt, ging bei Last aus . Zur Zeit ist ein Noname verbaut.
Gehäuse MS-TECH Crow Q1 green, Desktop-Gehäuse (schwarz/grün, Window-Kit) myATX
Asus 27““ Full HD Monitor IPS

Warum ich mich beworben habe?
Netzteil ist defekt, muss aktuell gewechselt werden
Die Enermax Lüfter sehen toll aus, allerdings laut, die Shadow Wings sollen es richten,
Die 980Ti ist für das Gehäuse am Temperaturlimit, übertakten unmöglich ohne dabei taub zu werden. Von der MSI 1070 verspreche ich mir mehr.
Mein Monitor ist nicht der richtige Partner für die potente Hardware, der iiyama G-Master schon.
Maus und Tastatur sind ebenfalls am Ende.

Wie Ihr seht passt alles !

Würde selbst einbauen und berichten, wenn Ihr es wollt versende ich auch. Und ja, der Kabelsalat wird dabei gerichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OLDbutGOLD (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Team, Hey Forumiten!

Meine Pimp-My-PC Bewerbung steht unter dem Motto "HighEnd von vorgestern"

Ich habe meinen Rechner über die Jahre mit gebrauchten HighEnd Komponenten aus der vorletzten Generation zusammengeschraubt,
und nur wenig Teile neu gekauft. Nichtsdestotrotz achte ich auf Performance und Optik.
Einzige Neuteile derzeit sind der Prolimatech Megahalems in Blau und der passende, blau abgesetze Ekl Lüfter.
Diese beiden wohnen zusammen mit
-Intel DZ77RE-75k Board,
-Core I7 2700K,
-2x8GB Gskill DDR3 2400,
-Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X 2GB,
-Samsung 850Pro 256GB SSD,
-WD Purple 3TB HDD,
-BeQuiet Dark Power Pro9 650W
-und einem 5x Sata Hotswap Schacht
in meinem Corsair Graphite 600T Snowwhite Special Edition Gehäuse. 

In der Peripherie arbeiten ein Iiyama Prolite E2407HSD 24Zöller, ein Microsoft Sculpt Keyboard und eine Logitech MX Master,
buntes Papier macht ein Samsung Farblaser CLX-3185SW

Leider hängt die Grafikkarte sowohl beim Zocken als auch bei Compute/Cuda Anwendungen arg hinterher,
der Große Toplüfter und der billige Lüfter an der Rückseite mögen den Dauerlauf nicht mehr so.

Ich will hier die Chance nutzen, meinen Hübschen wieder richtig Fit und Leise zu machen, und so habe ich folgende Zusammenstellung gewählt:

-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Weil die mich die nächsten 4Jahre so nahe an den Copute- und Zocker Olymp bringt wies nur geht.
Für die Optik werden die roten Teile mit passend blau Eloxierter Folie beklebt,
um zu Board, Kühler und Lüfter zu passen! Man sucht ja nicht monatelang nach nem 
passenden Kühler, um das Gesamtbild mit ner geschenkten Graka zu "versauen"! LOL

-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Weils für ein DPP11 850W mit den Punkten nicht reicht... Ich brauch keinen Kühler.

-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (!!!3 × 140 mm!!!) (2 Punkte)
Weil mir hier der eine Punkt für die Silent Wings fehlt, den ich an den Kühler "verschenken" muss.

-Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Hier hätte mir das "Sova" gefallen, aber man kan ja nicht immer alles haben...

-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Weil ich ewig IIyama-Fan bin, aber FullHD für 27" einfach zu wenig ist, 4K wiederrum nicht sein muss. So hat die GTX1080 was zum spielen!

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Perfekte ausnutzung, auch wenn mich ein einziger Punkt mehr... aber lassen wir das! 

Einbauen möchte ich die Teile gern selbst, ich lasse extrem ungern andere an mein Baby, 
abgesehen davon läuft er ca. 10h am Tag. Urlaub kriegt er nicht bezahlt, und Kuren nur in Bad Meingarten!
Ich werde definitiv den Umbau, Vorher/Nachher von Optik, Temperaturen und Geräuschpegel in Idle, Busy und OC@4.5GHz
dokumentieren und hier zur Verfügung stellen!

Ich finde eure Aktion genial, auch wenn ich Board-Prozzi-RAM Bundles im wert der Grafikarten sinnvoller gefunden hätte.
Habe viel MSI und BeQuiet Sachen verbaut, leider selten bei mir(Preisfrage...). Finde es gut solche Topsachen hier zu finden!
Zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Schätzchen:


----------



## Wambo_Entertainment (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für das Gewinnspiel......

Mein Aktueller Pc besteht aus:

-AMD A10-5800K
-Zotac GTX960 4GB AMP!
-PurePower L8 500W
-Aero 1000 Weiß

Meine Wunschaufrüstung besteht aus:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde gern aufrüsten, weil ich mit der Performance in TheWitcher3 nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.....

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte würde ich die Komponenten gern selbst einbauen da es mir (wie den Meisten warscheinlichh) großen spaß macht


----------



## uforce86 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team und vielen Dank im Namen der Community für das tolle Gewinnspiel!


Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System:

Mainboard:      GigaByte Z97x-Gaming 5
CPU:                    Intel Core i5-4690K @ 4,2 Ghz
Kühler:                Dark Rock Pro 2
GPU:                    Asus GTX 970 Strix OC
RAM:                   Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1600 24 GB
Monitore:          Samsung S24D390 x2
SSD:                     Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
HDD:                   Seagate ST4000DM000 4TB x2 im Raid1 als Backup/Datengrab
HDD:                   WD Black Performance Hard Drive 2 TB
Netzteil:            Sharkoon Silentstorm Sharkoon CM 560W
Maus:                  Logitech G400
Tastatur:            Tt Challenger Ultimate Keyboard
Headset:            Kingston HyperX Cloud Headset
Gehäuse:            LianLi


Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem System bisher zufrieden. Natürlich merkt man schon jetzt, dass auch eine GTX 970 sogar in FullHD schon mal ihre Grenzen kennen lernt. Daher würde ich höchsten Wert auf eine möglichst starke Nachfolge legen. 
Überaus interessant fände ich es auch endlich mal in QHD-Gaming einzutauchen, da bekanntermaßen sämtliche Tricks für ein wirklich ruhiges, weiches Bild in FullHD versagen. 4k ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu kostspielig für performantes Gaming.
Den CPU-Kühler könnte ich wohl eher nicht gebrauchen,  aber irgendwas muss man in der Kategorie ja nehmen 
Das Lüfter-Set wäre eine willkommene Umrüstung, um das Kühlkonzept noch etwas hochwertiger und ruhiger zu bekommen. Zumindest würden Deckellüfter und Rückseitig am Gehäuse mal Ruhe herrschen. Mit meinem Gehäuse war ich immer überaus zufrieden.
Das Roccat Bundle könnte ein Update werden.
Der Monitor wäre der erste Schritt in Richtung optimales Gaming Erlebnis. Nichts geht über größer und höhere Auflösung  Der Zweitmonitor wird meist zum nebenbei surfen etc. genutzt

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, aber vom drüber fliegen sehe ich schon, dass es sicherlich auch genug Leute gibt, die es nötiger hätten mal das Ein- oder Andere zu tauschen. 
Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich auch sehr gerne Ungenutztes verschenken/verlosen.
Da ich selbst sehr gerne am Rechner schraube würde ich den Umbau selbst durchführen und ausführlich dokumentieren. Zum Schluss noch ein paar Einblicke und LG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schecter948 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke für die Chance bei so einem tollen Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Warum ich mich bewerbe: 
Meine Freundin und ich haben für sie einen PC zusammengebaut und sind soweit zufrieden. Allerdings hat das Budget nicht für die Grafikkarte gereicht und somit musste mein alte GTX770 eingebaut werden.
Da wir zusammen das kommende Battlefield 1 richtig genießen wollen, haben wir die Chance ergriffen bei diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. 
Sie hat eine alte Alienware Tastatur die auch schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. 
Es wird auf einem sehr alten Alienware 23" Monitor gespielt wobei auch hierbei das Gewinnspiel helfen würde.

Diese Komponenten sind verbaut bzw. angeschlossen:

Grafikkarte :            Nvidia Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce X3
Prozessor:                 I7-6700K
Mainboard:              Asus Maximus VIII HERO
Arbeitsspeicher :   8GB Teamgroup DDR4 3000
Gehäuse:                   Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Midi-Tower
Netzteil:                    be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W
SSD:                             500GB Samsung EVO 850

Tastatur:                   Alienware Tactx
Maus:                         Speedlink Kudos




Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## Johni8900 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, PCGH-Team. Ich mache nun auch mal mit, hoffentlich gestattet ihr den Usern, unter 18 Jahren, ihren PC zu upgraden, ebenfalls, wie den Userns über 18. Meine zumindest irgendwas in den Teilnahmebedingungen darüber überflogen zu haben. 

Wunsch-Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzigen Komponenten wären:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 4200+ mit 2,2GHz 
Mobo: Irgendeins, weiß nicht welches, auf jedenfall eines, was kompatibel ist ^^ 
Ram: 1x 4GB SIngle Channel DDR-2 (!)
GraKa: NVidia GeForce 9500 GT
Netzteil: Irgendein billig-Netzteil, das seinen Job erfüllt... 400 Watt glaube ich.
HDD: Eine 2,5" 1 TB-Festplatte die ich mir vor ich glaube 3 Jahren gekauft habe, um sie für meinen Laptop zu benutzen, der nun aber auch schrott ist. (Der hatte wenigstens nen i3 xD Naja)
Case: Sharkoon VS3-V
Peripherie: 1. Monitor von Medion, der mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Rücken hat. 2. Monitor von HP - hp L1925 (auch alt) 
als Tastatur eine Sharkoon Skiller Pro und als Maus eine 7 Euro "Regenbogen LED GAMING" Maus von Zelotes oder so. 
Das einzige "eher" neue, was an meinem PC-Setup ist, wäre wohl die T.Amp E800 die ich mir vor 1 Monat geleistet habe, zudem die Mivoc SB 210 Mk iii, die aber auch etwas älter wären. Dann noch eine XBox, wo ich ein HDMI-DVI Kabel zum hp Monitor gelegt habe, was aber nur Bild überträgt, da der Hp dafür nur ausgelegt ist.. Also musste ich, um Ton von der XBox zu meinem billigen Mischpult, das auch bestimmt 10-15 Jahre alt ist zu verlegen, das AV Kabel der XBox zerschneiden. Mit dem iiyama wäre das kein Problem mehr, da dieser HDMI mit (soweit ich das gesehen habe) audio ausgängen hat. Der Rest der Hardware und Peripherie würde zum vollen Einsatz kommen, da ich dann einiges an Geld in andere Komponenten stecken kann, sowie CPU, Mainboard, Ram usw. Viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer, und hoffentlich darf ich, auch wenn ich 15 bin, mitmachen!  Danke an PCGH, macht weiter so!

EDIT: Bilder vergessen, sind nun beigefügt.
EDIT²: Vergessen meine gewünschten Komponenten einzufügen.. lol. 

Im falle des Gewinnes, würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst verbauen, falls ihr das vorab wissen möchtet/müsst.


----------



## DLEX (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe Redaktion!
Ich möchte mir natürlich nicht die Chance entgehen lassen an so einem tollen Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
Würde mich wahnsinnig über ein Upgrade dieses Formates freuen, da mehr Performance immer gut zu gebrauchen ist. 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Danke an das ganze PCHardware-Team dieses Gewinnspiel zu realisieren.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC besteht aus:

Mainboard: Asus Z97-A
Prozessor: Intel i7 4790k
CPU-Kühler: Mugen 4 SCMG-4000 
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16GB
Festplatte: Toshiba 2TB
Grafikkarte: Asus GEFORCE GTX 970 STRIX
Netzteil: Corsair RM850 80PlusGold
Maus: MAD CATZ R.A.T.7
Tastatur: MAD CATZ Cyborg V7
Monitor: ASUS VG278




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fals ich gewinnen sollte, möchte ich die Komponenten gerne selbst verbauen.


----------



## antchipi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier ist mein jetziger PC von der Stange

Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleo Pi 1548
Prozessor: Intel Duo 2 E6400 2,13 GHtz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2048 MB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher (2x 1GB DDR2 533MHz 240 Pin DIMM PC2-4200U.) 
Festplatten: 500 GB Festplatte 2 x 250 GB Serial ATA 7200 Umdrehungen
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce 7650GS
Netzteil: no Name 300W
DVD-Laufwerk mit Double-Layer Funktion
TV-Tuner
10/100 MBit Lan DSL-ready
Multicardreader
Audio on Board



Meine Wunschupgrades/meine Auswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MisiuXXL 0001 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. 
Ich könnte eine Aufrüstung meines PC´s gut gebrauchen.
Weill wie ich finde mein Rechner in die Tage gekommen ist.
Deshalb hoffe ich bei eurem Gewinnspiel ausgelost zu werden

 Altuelle Konfigaration:

Grafikkarte               :            Nvidia EVGA GeForce 480, 1,5 Gb.
Prozessor                  : AMD FX 4320. @  4GHz
Mainboard                :              Asus M5A 78L-M USB 3
Arbeitsspeicher     :4GB Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz
Gehäuse                     : Systeha
Netzteil                       : Combat Power 750W
SSD                               : 1 TB Samsung 


Wunsch Konfigaration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## royalfivestars (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Oh oh oh ein Gewinnspiel.. ich versuch mein Glück, da meine Grafikkonfiguration überarbeitungswürdig ist und ein 2ter Monitor  längst überfällig ist.

Mein aktuelles System

Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN 2
Kühler: Thermalright Macho
RAM: G.SKILL SNIPER 16GB DDR3 1866
Prozessor: Intel Core I7 3960K
Grafikkarte: 2x7970 GhzE
Netzteil: OCZ ZX 850W
Gehäuse : Fractal R5
HDD: Samsung 850PRO 512
Monitor: Samsung  S27A850D

meine Wunschkonfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MisiuXXL 0001 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo.
Ich könnte eine Aufrüstung für meinen PC gut gebrauchen.
Da er schon in die Tage gekommen ist.
Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich bei Eurer Verlosung gezogen zu werden:

Aktuelle Konfigaration

Grafikkarte                            : EVGA;            Nvidia GeForce GTX480, 1,5 GB
Prozessor:                              : AMD FX 4320 @ 4 GHz
Mainboard                             : ASUS, M5A 78L-M USB3
Arbeitsspeicher                   : 4GB Kingston, DDR3 1333
Gehäuse                                  : Systea
Netzteil                                    :COMBAT, 750 Watt
HDD                                          : 1TB Samsung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunsch Konfigaration

 Grafikkarte                            :MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G                                                        (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler                           : be quiet! Pure Rock Slim                                                               (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set                               : be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles                                    : ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga                               (10 Punkte)
Monitor                                    : iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1                                          (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Viper1985 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend/Morgen allerseits.

Eine klasse Aktion wie ich finde und passend noch dazu.
Bisher habe ich meinen Pc immer nur für Internet und andere Kleinigkeiten genutzt und zum spielen auf die Konsole zurück gegriffen.
Ich habe zwar schon öfter mal darüber nachgedacht auf Pc umzusteigen,  habe es aber aus folgenden Gründen  bisher noch nicht gemacht:

1. Ich habe immer gedacht, Konsole ist ist günstiger als ein Gaming Pc. 
- Kurzfristig gesehen stimmt das ja auch, aber langfristig gesehen nicht. 

2. Mir war zwar klar, dass die Konsole niemals die Performance eines Pc erreichen kann, habe mich aber nicht weiter daran gestört. 
- Für ( einfache )Spiele wie Call of Duty Black Ops 3 ist die Konsole ja auch wirklich in Ordnung. Will man aber anspruchsvolle Spiele
wie zum Beispiel, Battlefield 4 spielen, ist die Konsole absolut fehl am Platz. 

3. Gewohnheit. 
- Ich habe mich  so sehr an das spielen mit  dem Controller gewöhnt, dass es mir schwer viel mich damit anzufreunden, nun mit Maus und Tastatur spielen zu müssen.


Tja, wie vielleicht schon einige vor mir, habe ich nun entgültig die Schn**ze gestrichen voll von der Konsole.
Spielen,  wenn man das spielen nennen kann, ( Ich freunde mich mit der Maus und Tastatur an  ) tue ich inzwischen auf diesem Pc. 
Allerdings nur Counter-Strike Source, mehr schafft dieser hier einfach nicht. 

Ich möchte die Konsolen hier keinesfalls schlecht reden, es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. 


Und nun zum eigentlichen  


Ich spare nun schon etwas länger und habe auch schon soweit, die meisten Komponenten rausgesucht gehabt, um mir meinen Pc zusammen zu stellen. 
Dann bin ich auf dieses Gewinnspiel gestoßen 

Ob ich gewinne oder nicht, nun habe ich meine für mich perfekte Zusammenstellung gefunden.


Hierfür habe ich mich entschieden:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)

-Für das Mainboard habe ich mich entschieden, weil es mir einfach am meisten zusagt und zusätzlich auch alles bietet, was ich in Zukunft brauche.
Hinzu kommt noch, das ich vorab schon wusste welche Grafikkarte  und welchen Prozessor ich mir kaufen möchte.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

-Das Bundle hat mir einfach am besten gefallen.

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)

-Das Netzteil reicht locker aus für alle Komponenten, die ich verbauen möchte/werde.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte) 

-Das Gehäuse hatte ich schon vorher auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Es sieht einfach nur genial aus.
Hinzu kommt, das er auch schon 3 Lüfter vorinstalliert hat. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe! 

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

- Ich habe mich für den 4K Monitor entschieden, weil er quasi auch die anderen beiden Monitore beinhaltet 


Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 67 (18 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten

Prozessor: Intel Core i3 530
Mainboard: MEDIONPC MS-6716 1.0
Arbeitsspeicher: 4Gb DDR 3 RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT330
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Pro+
Maus: Gigabyte M6900
Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM

---------------------------------------------------------------


Please PCGH, Pimp my Ri..ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Pc    


Viel Glück uns allen!

Lg
Viper1985


Edit: Ich habe nochmal das Bundle von Roccat geändert.


----------



## daxxder (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH-Redaktion hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2016

Mein aktuelles Setup:
-Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Midi Tower
-Netzteil: be Quiet 720W 
- Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
-Arbeitsspeicher: G-Skill Sniper DDR 3 1866 8GB 
-CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 
-CPU Kühler: Asetec LC 550 Wasserkühlung mit 2x be Quiet Shadow Wings 2
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr 2 OC
-SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
-HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
-Bildschirm: Samsung Sync Master SA350
-Tastatur: Logitech G19
-Maus: Logitech G 500
-Headset: Roccat Kave 

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Nun lese ich schon mehrere Jahre PCGH um auf dem Aktuellsten Stand zu sein was PC Hardware und Co angeht und bin in meinem Freundeskreis derjenige,
zu dem die Kumpels kommen und sagen: „Ich brauch nen PC zum Zocken und will nicht so ein Fertig Teil haben“
Dann habe ich die „ehre“ für ein Budget das Beste rauszusuchen und zusammenzubauen!

So auch mein PC der aus vielen verschiedenen Komponenten besteht, die eine ganz eigene Geschichte haben! 
Das Mainboard inkl. Prozessor wurden von so einem Kumpel Übernommen nachdem er aufgerüstet hat. 
Die Grafikkarte wurde damals zum Messepreis erworben und tat bis vor kurzem ihren Dienst.
 Auf unerklärliche Weise funktioniert der HDMI Port nicht mehr, sodass ich gezwungen bin per DVI zu Arbeiten! 
Der Rest wurde immer wieder zum Teil erweitert oder Umgebaut. 

Naja genug erzählt, Fakt ist dass dieses System den Momentanen Grafikansprüchen neuster Spiele einfach nicht mehr Gewachsen ist! 
Mit diesem Aufrüstset würde ich endlich wieder die neusten Topaktuellen Grafikkracher spielen können!

Den Einbau der Komponenten würde ich natürlich selbst Übernehmen!

Ich wünsche allen anderen und mir viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen liebe PCGH 

[sarcasm] 
Neben den ganzen Leuten die wirklich Sorgen haben gehen die Leute mit Luxusproblem doch immer wieder unter (**generic sad smiley**) Dabei sind wir doch die, die erst recht Hilfe benötigen. Oft fehlt nur noch das letze Tiel zum perfekten Setup, aber weil schon für die jetzige Hardware bei den steigenden Preisen das ganze Ersparnis draufgegangen ist und Nvidia für ihre 1080 den Erstgeborenen Sohn nicht als Zahlung akzeptieren, hat man nur ein halbes HighEnd Setup, was im Endeffekt nerviger ist, als ein komplettes Standart Setup. 
Daher finde ich, dass man sich doch auch mal um die Leute kümmern sollte, denen, statt am besten ein ganz neuer PC, nur noch das eine oder andere Teil fehlt für ein wirklich perfektes Setup 
[/end sarcasm]

Mein PC besteht im Moment aus folgenden Komponenten:
-i7 4790k
-Asus ROG Z97 Maximus
-16 GB DDR3
-R9 390X (meine Heizung für den Winter  )
-1200Watt EVGA Netzteil
-Asus ROG MG278Q 1440p Monitor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Upgrade zielt daher auf die Grafikkarte, weshalb ich die GTX 1080 gewählt habe. Wenn man sich das Foto vom PC ansieht, sieht der ja schon ziemlich gut aus, aber der Schein trügt, die 390X sieht besser aus als sie ist (viel heiße Luft um nichts, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes xD ). Sie macht bei 1440p grade in aufwändigeren Spielen mal schlapp und als Mitglied der glorreichen PCMR möchte man ja beste Details und mindestens 60fps, sonst könnte ich mir ja auch gleich ne Konsole kaufen...


Neue und leise bequiet Lüfter tragen da natürlich auch zum Komfort bei wenn man nicht ständig vom Lauten Surren der Standart Gehäuselüfter genervt wird.

Als Monitor habe ich den 1440p genommen, da mir dann nur noch ein weiterer fehlt für ein grandioses 1440p 144Hz Surround Setup mit 3x 27".


Hier mein Upgrade Plan:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wäre echt der Hammer wen ich als einer der Auserwählten, zwar nicht die Sith oder die Matrix bekämpfen, aber mit neuer Hardware geil zocken kann.

Im übrigen:
May our framerates be high and our temps low.
PRAISE LORD GABEN, IN GABEN WE TRUST!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrin (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Wieder habt ihr ein schönes Gewinnspiel zum Träumen zusammengestellt, an dem ich gerne erneut teilnehme. Meine aktuelles System sieht (immer noch) so aus:

Superflower SF465T1-BK
Intel Core i5-3570K
Thermalright True Spirit 120 + Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio RGB
MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
16GB DDR3-1866 G.Skill RipjawsZ CL8
Powercolor R9 280X 3GB
Samsung 840 EVO (Basic) 250GB + 500GB HDD
be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
Samsung SyncMaster 2494
Logitech MX 518 + Razer Goliathus Mouse Mat 
Creative Fatal1ty Gaming
Logitech G910 Orion Spark

Und meine Wahl sieht so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die R9 280X hat langsam das Ende ihrer Zeit erreicht. Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und zunehmender Speichermangel machen sie zu einem echten Austauschkandidaten und eine GTX 1070 wäre da mehr als würdig.

Der aktuelle Kühler erfüllt seinen Zweck und der Lüfter darf schön leuchten, aber um das vorhandene Übertaktungspotenzial mal zu nutzen, wäre der Dark Rock Pro 3 eine willkommene Bereicherung.  

Mit dem Roccat-Bundle könnte ich meine zwar noch funktionierende, aber in die Jahre gekommenen Maus und Pad mal in Rente schicken, ganz zu schweigen von meinem nicht so überzeugenden aktuellen Headset. 

Das Superflower-Gehäuse ist zwar schick, aber auch schon bald 10 Jahre alt. Die Frontanschlüsse haben kein USB 3.0, die Belüftung ist stark eingeschränkt und Lautstärke kann es auch nicht eindämmen. Dagegen sind alle auswählbaren Gehäuse ein Segen, aber das Dark Base Pro einfach traumhaft.

Und zu Guter Letzt wäre ein ordentlicher Monitor mal etwas Schönes. Eine hohe Frequenz ist mir nicht so wichtig, UHD auch noch nicht. Daher ist der Silver Crow für mich eine gute Wahl und könnte von der GTX 1070 auch ordentlich befeuert werden.


----------



## zerthrymr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja Moin PCGH!
Bewerbung.. Hm, schon eine Weile her! Dann wollen wir mal.

*Bewerbung als PC Aufrüster*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auf ihrer Internetseite pcgh.de bin ich auf die von ihnen ausgeschriebene Stelle zum PC Aufrüster ('Pimp my PC 2016') vom 11.10.2016 aufmerksam geworden.
Durch meine langjährige Tätigkeit als Zocker in der Daddelbranche und die kontinuierliche, selbstständige Weiterbildung  bin ich davon überzeugt diese Stelle mit den verbundenen Anforderungen zu ihrer und meiner Zufriedenheit erfüllen zu können.

Mittlerweile arbeite ich seit mehr als 20 Jahren aktiv in der Daddelbranche. Bereits während meiner Ausbildung am Intel 486 dx hatte ich die die Möglichkeit, Tätigkeiten wie das wechseln von Disketten und das Drücken des Turboknopfes kennen zulernen.
In meiner aktuellen Position hatte ich erst vor kurzem die Möglichkeit beim aufbacken meiner defekten Grafikkarte unter Einsatz eines Ofens, eines Schraubenziehers und viel Mut Erfahrungen im strukturierten und sorgfältigen Umgang mit Wärmeleitpaste zu sammeln.

Eine hohe Einsatzbereitschaft, gute Teamfähigkeit sowie sorgfältiges und langes Zocken am PC sind für mich selbstverständlich und gehören für mich zur Grundlage eines erfolgreichen Alltags. Auch beim zielen mit der Maus treibt mich die Motivation stetig besser zu werden an und die mir übertragenen Aufgaben bei der konstruktiven Zockerei im Team zu erledigen ist für mich ein wertvolles Ziel.

Ich möchte meine mir angeeigneten Fähigkeiten gewinnbringend beim Onlinegaming und auch in ihrer Community einsetzen und kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln.

Auf eine persönliche Rückmeldung, und über die Zusendung von tonnenweise Hardware freue ich mich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr zerthrymr


*Anlage:*

So nun aber mal wieder im Ernst.  


Hier meine Wunsch-Kombination um meinem alten Gaul* mal eine Frischzellenkur zu verpassen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Hier der besagte (oder besser betagte?) PC mit dem ich bisher noch fast alles spielen kann. Zumindest auf Niedrig/Medium settings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: Antec P180 
Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 3 (AM3+)
Ram: 12GB Corsair Vengance DDR3 1600 MHz cl9 in schwarz 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x4 960t -> freigeschaltet auf 6 Kerne die Prime95 stabil auf 3,2Ghz laufen
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Rev.2
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon HD7870 2GB 
Netzteil: beQuiet! 600w 
Festplatten: 3x750GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 7200rpm
Samsung 830 SSD 128GB

Maus: Logitech G700
Tastatur: CM Storm Quick Fire

Monitore: 
1*23" LG 
1*22" AOC 

Das Schätzchen ist zwar schon etwas betagt, aber seit ich ihn Februar 2012 gebaut habe hat er mich treu und fleißig begleitet.

Die Linke Maustaste prellt und der Handschmeichler muss deshalb wohl leider doch mal ersetzt werden, der eine Monitor hat einen Pixelfehler entwickelt (Hellgrün), das Netzteil musste vor kurzem getauscht werden, die Klappe an der Gehäusefront ist bei einem der LAN-Einsätze (Ja, das darf man auch mit über 30 noch!) abgebrochen und die Grafikkarte musste ich sage und schreibe schon 5 mal aufbacken.

Ja, er hat ein paar Alterserscheinungen und Macken, keine Frage... Aber er gibt sich auch heute noch die größte Mühe mich durch meine 2-3 Daddelabende pro Woche zu begleiten und dafür liebe ich ihn.
Er schafft es sogar  heute unter Windows 10 noch mir eine Live berechnete Diashow der Star Citizen- Alpha zu zeigen!

Gut, normalerweise hätte ich die Renovierung nicht so lange aufgeschoben... 
Leider ist durch den von der Regierung verordneten Ausgabestopp wegen der anstehenden Hochzeit nicht mal Geld für einen neuen Nager, geschweige denn für den dringend benötigten Pixelbeschleuniger im Budget.

Aber siehe da: PCGH eilt zur Rettung... Wenn dieses Gewinnspiel kein Zeichen ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## OliMer34 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH - Team,

ich versuche auch mal mein glück.
Mein derzeitiges System bassiert auf einem acer Predator G3 -605
und im Gehäuse ist Platz leider Mangelware die Graka passte so gerade rein.

CPU:                     i5 - 4570
Kühler:                bequiet Pure Rock
Ram :                    Hynix 2x 4gb ddr3
Grafik:                 Gainward Phantom GTX 770 2gb
Sound:                 SB Audigy SE
Motherboard: acer Predator  G3- 605 - Nuvoton NCT6779D
PSU:                     FSP Group 500w
HDD:                   WD 1TB, Seagate 1TB
Gehäuse:           acer Predator

Mein Wunsch wäre diese Zusammenstellung:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## einErich (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH- Team und liebe Forenmitglieder,
heute möchte ich mich auch einmal am Gewinnspiel beteiligen und stelle wie gewünscht mein momentanes System euch vor. Mein Momentanes System ist für meine Anwendungen vollkommen ausreichend, wenn aber die Möglichkeit einen "kostenfreien" Upgrades besteht. Werde ich dieses natürlich nicht ausschlagen.

Mein PC aktuell:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H 
CPU: E3-1230v2
Kühlung: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 
Speicher: 16 GB (2x8GB) HyperX Fury DDR3-1600 
Grafik: Asus GTX 970 STRIX OC Edition 
Festplatte: WD Caviar Black 640 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 250 GB, Samsung SSD 840 500 GB
Sound: Labtec 2.1 , Asus Ceberus
Netzteil: be quiet 550 Watt! Dark Power Pro 11 
Eingaben: Logitech Iluminated Keyboard, Razor Lachesis 
Bildausgabe: Samsung Syncmaster P2450, Samsung Syncmaster 226BW

Meine Wunsch-Erweiterungen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Begründung:
Mainboard oder Grafikkarte:
•	kurz vor Weihnachten 2015 hatte ich mir die 970 GTX als Austausch für meine 7870 zugelegt, bis etwas neues passenden auf dem Markt erscheint.  Beim Gewinnspiel bleibt mir nur die Wahl zur Anpassung der Grafikkarte, ansonsten müsste ich neben Mainboard auch CPU + Arbeitsspeicher anpassen.
Netzteil oder CPU Kühler:
•	Beides passt nicht wirklich in meine Konfiguration, da ich erst vor kurzem Mein Netzteil Aufgrund zirpender Geräusche gewechselt hatte. Noctua gegen Be Quiet tauschen? ... Nö
Lüfter oder Gehäuse
•	Also ich bin mit meinem R4 vollends zufrieden, daher wähle ich hier die 3 Silent Wings. So kann ich gleich meine Lüfter austauschen.
Bundles
•	Kova, eine neue Maus die ich eventuell für die Linke als auch die Rechte Hand betreiben kann wäre wirklich nicht schlecht + die Sova für bequemes Couching? Klingt doch super
Monitor
•	Da ich finde, dass mein Syncmaster 226BW mir seit 2008 bis jetzt sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat. Ist es Zeit für etwas neues, also passende auch für die Grafikkarte habe ich hier den GB2888UHSU-B1 gewählt

Eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits am Rande, da es mir nicht möglich ist alle Komponenten zu benutzen oder gar weiterhin zu verwenden, werde ich diese nach meinem hoffentlich gewinn. An alle hier teilgenommenen Leute per Zufall weiterverschenken (gern auch in Absprache mit dem PCGH Team). 
Darunter fallen, folglich meine alte Grafikkarte 970 Strix, 7870 OC, Renga, Netzteil


----------



## HHCole (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community und PCGH Team

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe z.Z. verbaut

Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl
Mainbord: Asus Maximus Hero VII
CPU: I7 4790K
CPU Lüfter:CoolMaster Nepton 240M
Ram: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 780 Phantom GLH
Netzteil: 680 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ 

Fetplatte: 256GB SSD Data, 512GB SSD Samsung,  1x 640GB Western Digital, 1x 1TB Seagate
Gehäuselüfter:be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140x140x25mm, 2x Fractal Design

Gruß HHCole


----------



## Karümel (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte:MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3Punkte)
Bundles:ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil:be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor:iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt:66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC
Gehäuse:NANOXIA Deep Silence 3
Mobo:AROCK Z68 Pro3
CPU:Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4 Ghz
CPU-Lüfter:Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM:16 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 CL9
SSD:Crucial MX100 512GB
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+
NT:Enermay Eco 80+ 400W
Monitor:BenQ GL2450HM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolve_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

das ist eine Aktion zur genau richtigen Zeit. Ich bin gerade am Planen für ein großes Update vom Rechenknecht. Da ist praktisch fast alles aus dem Gewinnspiel perfekt. Da kann man gar nicht anders, als sich im Forum neu anmelden und direkt Teilnehmen. 
Das Ziel bisher ist ein Upgrade der CPU, mit dem Wunsch auf die Intel Core i7-7700k oder AMD ZEN und den Rest zu übernehmen, bzw. den alten PC danach mit dem noch älteren zu einem Office-PC umzufunktionieren. Dann kann meine Frau auch mal wieder sinnvoll im Internet surfen. Der alte Athlon 64 X2 5400+ ist da schon ziemlich überfordert. Und unser Sohn könnte auch profitieren. Für seine alten Lernspiele für die Grundschule steht da im Kinderzimmer noch der Veteran mit einem Pentium IV 2800 MHz rum. Die Lernsoftware läuft super, aber "leise" geht anders.

Warum steht bei dem Gaming-PC gerade die CPU im Fokus? Nun, ganz einfach, mit der GTX 970 und einem Full-HD Monitor mit 60 Hz reicht die Grafikkarte vollkommen aus. Aber bei "The Division", das ich zu der Grafikkarte dazu bekommen habe, gibt es immer mal wieder Ruckler, weil die Bildrate unter die nötigen 60 FPS fällt. Und die Drops in der Framerate treten immer dann auf, wenn die CPU ins Limit geht. Damals viel die Entscheidung bewusst auf die Core i5-2500 (KEIN K!). Heute wäre die Core i5-2500k im nachhinein die bessere Wahl gewesen, weil genau das kleine Quentchen Übertakten die fehlende Leistung bringen könnte.

Meine bisherige Konfiguration:
CPU:                       Intel Core i5-2500
CPU Kühler:       Scythe Katana 3
RAM:                     12 GB, Corsair
Grafikkarte         EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
Mainboard          MSI PH67A-C43-B3
Netzteil                EVGA 500B Bronze
SSD                        Samsung 850 EVO, 250 GB (System) + Sandisk Ultra II, 960 GB (Spiele)
HDD                      Seagate ST2000DL03, 2.000 GB (alles was Platz braucht)
ODD                      LG Bluray Brenner
Gehäuselüfter  2xArctic F12 (Front+Hinten), 2xArlt 120mm (Seite)
Gehäuse              Arlt
Monitor               LG 22" FullHD W2261VP
Tastatur              Sharkoon Skiller Pro
Maus                     Sharkoon FireGlider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Nun, warum ausgerechnet diese Komponenten? Fangen wir mal von unten an:
Der Monitor, hier ist mein Wahl auf den FullHD Red Eagle gefallen. Mit der vorhandenen GTX970 ist eine höhere Auflösung in aktuellen Spielen aufgrund der Leistung nicht sinnvoll. Mit den 144 Hz hat die GTX970 in FullHD schon genügend Probleme, bzw. wird dann wohl der Frameratenlimiter auf 73 gesetzt. Mir reicht die Auflösung auch vollkommen aus. Und da die GTX970 erst seit Anfang 2016 im Rechner ist, mag ich die auch noch nicht wieder austauschen. Ich nutze meine Hardware eigentlich im Regelfall mindestens 3-5 Jahre. Über den aktuellen LG freut sich dann mein Sohn. Dann kann endlich der alte Röhrenmonitor in Rente gehen und es gibt auch noch etwas mehr Platz auf seinem Schreibtisch.

Mein Gehäuse von Arlt ist soweit in Ordnung und hat seinen Zweck bislang erfüllt. War halt wie bei mir damals üblich die reine Preisentscheidung. Aber da mit dem Upgrade Front-USB 3.0 gehäuseseitig fehlt (und der aktuelle Rechner als Arbeitsrechner bestehen bleibt), fällt hier meine Wahl auf das Dark Base Pro 900. Zumal das Gehäuse den netten Nebeneffekt hat, dass man das Sichtfenster nach Rechts einbauen kann. Dann habe ich da auch endlich etwas von. Der Rechner steht bei mir links neben dem Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch, wegen Platzverhältnissen und als Blendschutz zum Fenster. Für das Arlt hatte ich mir extra einen LED-Lüfter für die Seite besorgt, gesehen habe ich ihn die letzten Jahre aber nie. Schade, dass so wenige Gehäuse die Option zum Drehen um 180° bieten. Und natürlich Kabelmanagement... wie man auf dem Bild schön erkennen kann ist das bei dem alten Arlt Gehäuse alles andere als ansehnlich. Und die SATA-Kabel kann man aus dem Blickwinkel noch nicht einmal sehen.

Das Netzteil, hier ist mein Wahl auf das Dark Power Pro 11 gefallen. Das vorhandene EVGA ist zwar auch erst seit diesem Jahr im Rechner. Aber es wird für den alten Rechner nach Wiederaufbau mit der GTX560 und den Laufwerken aus dem Alten PC weiter benötigt. Meine bisherige Upgrade Planung hatte eh das Dark Power Pro 11 vorgesehen, allerdings in einer niedrigeren Leistungsstufe. Auf den ersten Blick denkt man natürlich auch, dass die 850 Watt überdimensioniert sind. Allerdings wird der PC damit im Volllastbetrieb in Spielen sehr nah am Wirkungsgrad Optimum arbeiten und beruhigt dann sogar noch ein wenig das Gewissen. Auch wenn der Vorteil nur minimal ist und hier normalerweise der Anschaffungspreis entscheiden würde.

Das ROCCAT Bundle, hier ist meine Wahl auf ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga gefallen. Mich reizt hier die Tastatur mit der Anbindung eines Smart-Device. Damit eröffnen sich sehr interessante Möglichkeiten und mein ungenutztes 7"-Tablet hätte endlich eine sinnvolle Nutzung.
Außerdem habe ich bislang noch kein Gaming-Headset und spiele hier immer mit einem Notbehelf (ein für  MS-Lyny telefonieren optimiertes Plantronics Headset). Da gibt es von den Mitspielern immer wieder Beschwerden wegen der Qualität.
 Die Maus ist auch ein sehr guter Ersatz für meine Sharkoon, die leider an jedem USB-Port denkt, dass das USB 3.0 ist und damit das programmieren verweigert. Sehr ärgerlich. Da hilft immer nur, an den alten PC zu gehen, was doch ziemlich nervt. Und der alte PC soll ja nach dem Upgrade dann auch ganz ausgemustert werden.

Bei dem Mainboard ist meine Wahl auf das MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon gefallen. Neben den nötigen fehlenden Punkten für das ROCCAT-Bundle spricht auch die nette RGB-Beleuchtung für das Carbon. Insbesondere in Kombination mit dem Gehäuse und der damit gebotenen Möglichkeit, dass ich die Beleuchtung selber genießen kann. Auch wenn das Titanium natürlich reizt, wegen der zusätzlichen M.2 Schnittstelle. Ansonsten gibt es ja nur unwesentliche Unterschiede. 
Eine GTX1070 oder GTX1080 wäre auch eine sehr nette Variante gewesen, aber halt mit den großen Bauchschmerzen wegen der viel zu jungen GTX970, die ich nicht austauschen möchte. Davon abgesehen ist bei Full-HD mein Problem nicht die mittlere oder maximale Framerate, sondern die durch die CPU verursachten Einbrüche bei der minimalen FPS. Da werde ich die nächsten Jahre die GTX 970 drin lassen. Und mit dem Netzteil hätte man ja immer noch die Möglichkeit sich für kleines Geld ein SLI aufzubauen. Obwohl, der hohe Stromverbrauch schreckt mich da doch eher ab.


Damit fehlt dann nur noch eine nette CPU, CPU-Kühler und RAM, um das Paket zu komplettieren. Falls ich dann tatsächlich gewinnen sollte wird es dann wohl die Core i7-6700K, sonst wäre die Wartezeit zu lang. Zumal eine Kaby Lake CPU mit dem Z170 ihre Vorteile nicht zur Geltung bringt mit nativem USB 3.1
Wobei, die Vorfreude, endlich mal wieder einen eigenen PC zu bauen ist auch etwas sehr schönes. Schrauben macht da immer wieder viel Spaß.

Da hoffe ich, das ich mal Glück habe und zu den Gewinnern gehöre.
Und falls nicht, dann werden es z.T. doch wieder die Low-Budget Komponenten und ich warte auf ZEN oder Kaby Lake Anfang 2017.


----------



## -Flash- (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

folgend meine Bewerbung zur Aufrüstung meines Computers:


Aktuelle Hardwareübersicht:

Prozessor: 		          AMD Phenom II X4 810 
Prozessorlüfter:	          Zalman VF2000
Mainboard:		          Gigabyte GA 870a UD3
RAM:			                  3 x  2GB Geil GV34GB1333C9DC
Grafikkarte:		           Sapphire Radeon R9 270X
Netzteil:		                  Enermax EMD525AWT Modu82+ 
Gehäuse:		                  Sharkoon Venga Economy in Weiß
Monitor:		                  Samsung SyncMaster 931 BF 19“
Speichermedium:	    WesternDigital 640 GB WD6400AAKS
Gehäuselüfter:		    3 X Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL1
Optische Laufwerke	:   Altes, unbekanntes DVD/RW Laufwerk des vorherigen PCs	



Neusystem mit ausgewählter Idealkombination:

Prozessor: 		     AMD Phenom II X4 810 
Prozessorlüfter:	     Zalman VF2000
Mainboard:		     Gigabyte GA 870a UD3
RAM:			            3 x  2GB Geil GV34GB1333C9DC

Grafikkarte: 		   MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
           -> Meine aktuelle 270X ist den neuesten Spielen schon nicht mehr gewachsen, besonders der Speicher macht mir bei einigen Spielen einen Strich durch  die Rechnung. 

Bundles: 		         ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
          -> Perfektes Bundle um meine alte 10€ Maus&Tastatur und den defekten Kopfhörer zu ersetzen. Ein Mauspad besaß ich  bisher sogar überhaupt nicht, bei Lanpartys musste dann immer ein weißes Blatt Papier herhalten

Netzteil: 		         be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
          -> Notwendig für die GTX 1070, zudem macht die Cool *Off Funktion in meinem Dachzimmer im Sommer sehr viel Sinn!

Gehäuse: 		        be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte) 
          -> Sehr schönes Gehäuse (natürlich Geschmackssache), das Erscheinungsbild meines aktuellen PCs ist dagegen mitleiderregend

Monitor: 		        iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 
          -> Starkes Upgrade von meinem aktuellen 19 Zoll Bildschirm

Speichermedium:	WesternDigital 640 GB WD6400AAKS
Gehäuselüfter:		3 X Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL1


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Noch eine Erklärung zur Bild mit der Frontansicht: das DVD Laufwerk stammt aus einem alten Rechner und war schwarz, deshalb habe ich es so gut wie es ging mit Heizkörperlack angestrichen. Das Ergebnis war leider nicht wie angedacht...
Allein der Umzug in das neue Gehäuse mit aufgeräumter Innenanordnung wäre es schon wert.

In dem Fall ein glücklicher Gewinner des Wettbewerbs zu sein, freue ich mich darauf die neuen Komponenten selbständig in meinen PC einzubauen... und haufenweise Bilder vom Endprodukt zurückzuschicken!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
-Flash-


----------



## Manolo72 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Ihr lieben,
allet klar da.

hier meins


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Die Graka ist bestimmt fett , würde wenn es klappt die alte Graka nen Kumpel schenken! 
Monitor ist zwar gut aber mir fällt auf er muss grösser werden.
Headset zerfällt auch langsam.


Jetziger PC:

Intel Core i7 6700K
Corsair Vengeance Series C70
Msi GeForce GTX 970 GAMING
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (momentan noch mit einem Lüfter)
600 Watt Corsair CX600 M
Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2800 DIMM CL16 Quad Kit
Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha
Samsung S24E390HL
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 5x
Logitech G710+
Logitech MX1100 Laser Maus
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
HDD 1TB 

so dat wäre es 
Schöne grüsse von hier.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum muss man einen Monitor und und ein Bundle  mit Tastatur nehemen?! ich kann beides nicht abwählen
Ich würde eigentlich nur 1070 GTX nehmen sonst nix anderes. nich ma die 1080GTX Aber irgendwie klappt es nich so wie ichs mir vorstelle^^

Durch die Bord(ohne CPU) Wahl ist es eigentlich für alle die nicht ne passende CPU Haben oder Sowiso grad allen kleinscheiß neu kaufen wollten, irgendwie sinnlos.
Was soll ich mit 2 Monitoren und 2 Tastaturen...

irgendwie nich so toll


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Warum muss man einen Monitor und und ein Bundle  mit Tastatur nehemen?! ich kann beides nicht abwählen
> Ich würde eigentlich nur 1070 GTX nehmen sonst nix anderes. nich ma die 1080GTX Aber irgendwie klappt es nich so wie ichs mir vorstelle^^
> 
> Durch die Bord(ohne CPU) Wahl ist es eigentlich für alle die nicht ne passende CPU Haben oder Sowiso grad allen kleinscheiß neu kaufen wollten, irgendwie sinnlos.
> ...



Jo... was geschenkt bekommen, und dann noch rummosern... Hmm.... 

Kannst ja noch auffüllen mit Komponenten und falls du gezogen wirst, dann nehme ich dir gerne alles außer der Grafikkarte umsonst ab. Ich komme sogar vorbei und hol die Komponenten ab


----------



## webrocker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
Maine aktuellen komponenten:
R9 390 PCS +
i5 6600k
Gigabyte z170x gaming 3
16 gb ddr4 3000
ekl matherhorn
bq e10 500W
Nanoxia deep silence 3
Samsung 850 evo 500gb
WD Balck 1TB
Samsung full HD 60 HZ monitor mit ersten Bildfehlern.

Meine wunschkomonenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ausgewählt da:
Monitor:
Ich dringend mal nen neuen Monitor brauche, und ich mit diesem sowohl ne höhere Auflösung, als auch eine höhere Bildwiederholfrequenz habe.
Grafikkarte:
Da ich vermute dass sie gut zu dem Monitor passt, und auch farblich gut zu meinem Mainbord passt.
Gehäuse:
Da ich damit mal ein sichtfenster habe um meine Hardware zu sehen, ich Platz habe um später mal eine wasserkühlung nachzurüsten, und mir das Induktive Handy laden sehr gut gefällt.
CPU Kühler:
Da mein aktuller bei OC doch mal an seine grenzen kommt.
Bundles:
Da ich auch hier mal wieder was neues Brauche, mein eingestztes Logitech MK 250 set ist solangsam auch fertig.

Gruß


----------



## Mustang_GT500 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

bis jetzt  hatte ich es immer nur gelesen,wenn es schon vorbei war.
Diesmal will ich auch dabei sein.
Mein aktuelles System,etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940
CPU Lüfter : EKL Alpenföhn"Groß Glockner" 
Mainboard: MSI KA790GX
RAM:  4x2 GB 
Grafikkarte: Geforce  GTX 750
Netzteil : Max Silent 400 Watt
Gehäuse : keine Ahnung
Monitor : Acer X223HQ
Laufwerke: 2x WD  und 1 SSD  sowie ein Polaroid Brenner und n LG  

Alles etwas in die Jahre gekommen. 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Über die neue Plattform .AMD oder INTEL bin ich mir noch nicht einig.Bis ich mich entschieden habe wird der alte CPU und das Mainboard noch reichen müssen.Ein neues Case habe ich ja schon.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mustang_GT500


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Jo... was geschenkt bekommen, und dann noch rummosern... Hmm....
> 
> Kannst ja noch auffüllen mit Komponenten und falls du gezogen wirst, dann nehme ich dir gerne alles außer der Grafikkarte umsonst ab. Ich komme sogar vorbei und hol die Komponenten ab



nur weil man etwas geschenkt bekommt, braucht man es ja noch lange nicht zu nehmen ich würds warscheinlich anonym zurück schicken gesetz dem fall

ich moser ja nich ich stelle fest das es rein logisch nur für eine bestimmt lobby sinvoll ist. für mich heißt das : das ich nicht mitmachen kann weil die teile dort nicht in mein system passen so wie es ist weil dann noch vieles fehlen würde oder anders rum ich hier´n haufen scheiß stehen hätte der irgendwo im besen schrank verstaubt.!

das ist das resumee aus der dem Angebot und der Aufstellung-- Auser ich bin Gierig und Geld-geil und nehms nur weils umsonst is.
Das fänd ich sehr Anstandslos denen Gegenüber dies mehr oder minder bräuchten.
Ich hab nich grad viel Geld aber eben Anstand.
dafür lasse ich halt dann die rechtschreibung weg...

Das wollt ich damit nur Ausdrücken das es schade ist und meinem unmut dieser´wegen kund tun.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Du könntest ja den Assistenten so ausfüllen, dass du die Mindest-Punktezahl schaffst. Das was dann noch zuviel kommt (solltest du denn gezogen werden) könntest du ja auch in der Verwandt- und Bekanntschaft verschenken oder, falls es da keiner will, hier im Marktplatz gegen einen geringen Obulus einstellen. So hätten auch noch andere was davon und in dem Fall wird auch sicher keiner von dir behaupten, dass du gierig oder Geldgeil bist. Ganz im Gegenteil, das wäre sogar ziemlich sozial von dir.

Wie du siehst, es gibt für jedes Problem eine Lösung


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Freunde der Kunst,

dann will ich auch mein Glück versuchen und bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2016.

Meine Beweggründe für die Komponentenwahl sind simpel. Ich würde wirklich gerne wegkommen vom altgedienten FullHD. Dazu braucht es einen entsprechenden Monitor und möglichst viel GPU-Power. Ausserdem höre ich oft die Flöhe husten und mit den gewählten Komponenten dürfte der Rechner leiser werden.


*Meine Auswahl:
*
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Das Corpus Delicti um welches es sich bei mir dreht, ergänzt mit den neuen Komponenten:

*CPU/Mainboard: E3 1230 auf MSI B75MA-P45
RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1600 (1x8 + 2x4 GB)
Netzteil: be quiet! F1-500W PCGH Edition
Datenträger: 1x 256 GB SSD + 1x 2TB HDD
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD7970 ---> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
CPU Kühler: LC Power LC-CC-120 --->  be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
Lüfter-Set: Cooltek Lüfter ---> be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM
Bundles: Microsoft Sidewinder X4 + Sharkoon Fireglider + kein Headset ---> ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga
Monitor 24 Zoll 1920 x 1080 ---> iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
Gehäuse: Raijintek Styx

Sollte Fortuna mir tatsächlich hold sein würde ich es vorziehen den Einbau selbst vorzunehmen, muss aber nicht sein. Ich habe schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Versand eines Rechners gemacht.

Viele herzliche Grüsse
Rolk


----------



## Tobi1328 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

da es beim letzten Mal leider nicht geklappt hat, versuche ich dieses Jahr erneut mein Glück.
In der Zwischenzeit hat sich trotzdem einiges an meinem Rechner getan, bei der ein oder anderen Komponente besteht allerdings noch Aufrüstbedarf 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Asus H170 Pro Gaming (aufgerüstet von Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe (defekt))
Intel Core i5-6500 (aufgerüstet von AMD Athlon II X2 250)
16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 (aufgerüstet von 8GB (4x2GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR2)
Sapphire HD4870 Vapor-X 1GB 
beQuiet Straight Power 10 400W (aufgerüstet von beQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W)
Scythe Mugen 2
2x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
WD Caviar Green 1TB + 2TB (SATA)
Fractal Design R4
Windows 7 (64bit)
Dell U2311h
Logitech UltraX Keyboard
Logitech MX518

Wie ihr seht, ist der Unterbau wieder aktuell, vor allem bei der Grafikkarte besteht aber dringender Aufrüstbedarf um das System wieder spieletauglich zu machen! 

Daher meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SamSambe (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an die Jury PCGH!
Unter dem Motto "besser geht immer" versuche ich mal mein Glück beim pimpen meines PC´s. 4K wär ja schon was geiles! Vielleicht klappt es ja, wer weiß. Also, ich habe:

Intel Core i5-6600K
MSI Z170A Gaming M3
MSI Nvidia 970 GTX 3.5G
DDR 4, 2133-14 Fury Black 16GB HyperX
Arctic Freezer i11
Corsair CS550M
Cooler Master Silencio 550, 3 Lüfter

Teiweise getauscht gegen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Natürlich wäre ein etwas größeres Gehäuse und evtl. ein stärkerer CPU-Kühler auch gut, aber wir wollen mal nicht so sein. Geht halt auch nicht alles mit den Punkten. Der Monitor und die Roccats sind ja nicht abwählbar. Wenn es klappt, freu ich mich auf ein 4K-Erlebnis. Da bin ich ja echt gespannt, was es da für Unterschiede zu Full HD gibt. (Lechz..).  Einziger Wermutstropfen: Alle Monitore haben Freesync, da bleiben die Nvidia Karten leider außen vor.
Falls es klappt, würde ich meinen PC lieber selber umbauen, hab ihn ja auch neu selbst gebastelt.
Und wo geht's jetzt zum Foto? Ahh... gefunden. Dann mal los, ich wünsch Euch was!

Bis dann....


----------



## kinnimod22 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,

das neue Battlefield steht vor der Tür und wie jedes Mal ist mir Angst und Bange, dass meine derzeitige Hardware nicht für ruckelfreien Spielgenuss ausreicht.
Für standesgemäßen Sound hab ich bereits vor einer Woche in Form einer Asus Xonar U7 gesorgt. Die Entscheidungsgründe waren dabei die universelle Einsetzbarkeit, Lautstärkeregler am Schreibtisch, Leistung kann mit internen durchaus mithalten und somit ist die Xonar U7 mein Preis-Leistungs-Sieger.


Desweiteren besteht mein aktuelles System aus:

CPU/Mainboard: Core i5 3570K/AS Rock Z77 Pro3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 7970 Windforce 3X
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 2x8 GB DDR3-1333
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W (altes Seasonic machte dieses Jahr die Grätsche)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSD/HDD's: Crucial m4 128 GB/ Western Digital Black 640GB + Red 3TB
Lüfter: 3x 140er Sharkoon SE800+ 2x 120er und 1x 140er Nanoxia
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1

Peipherie:
Monitor: iiyama 27"ProLite G2773HS
Maus:  Gigabyte GM-M8000
Tastatur: Logitech 10 Jahre alt  
5.1-System: altes Logitech mit Wackelkontakt

Nun zu meiner Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Hier sehe ich das größte Potential zum Aufrüsten für mein System. Da mein Ivy Bridge nicht der Flaschenhals ist und aufgrund der K-Version noch einfach übertaktet werden kann, ist der Leistungsgewinn einer neuen CPU( eig. CPU UND Mainboard) gegenüber den Kosten zu gering. Im Normalfall würde ich zur 1070 greifen, hier aber zur 1080 um möglichst viele Punkte zu verwenden.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Von der Kühlleistung ist laut Testberichten kein nennenswerter Unterschied zum jetzt verbauten Kühler. Von Daher setze ich auf den Shadow Rock 2 als leiseren Kühler. Leider reichten die Punkte nicht ganz für den Dark Rock Pro 3. Von der sehr guten Verarbeitungsqualität und den niedrigen Geräuschemissionen von bequiet-Produkten konnte ich mich bei Freunden und seit diesem Jahr auch anhand meines Straight Power 10 überzeugen.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Wie vorhin angedeutet will ich ein leises luftgekühltes System haben und deshalb müssen die Standard-Gehäuselüfter ersetzt werden.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Siehe Fotos! Tastatur uralt und auch die Maus hat deutliche Abnutzungsspuren (vor allem Gleitflächen stark abgenutzt)
Eine schöne, schwarze und einfache mechanische Tastatur ist da gerade richtig.
Zur neuen Soundkarte passt natürlich ein neues Hedset perfekt.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Ein zweiter 27" Monitor wäre für meine bevorstehende Bachelorarbeit eine riesige Arbeitserleichterung.
144 Hz und eine geringe Reakionszeit sind mir dabei wichtiger als 4K (60Hz).

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hoffentlich hab ich nichts vergessen und entschuldigt bitte die Qualität der Fotos mit Smartphone-Kamera.

LG
Dominik


----------



## 92Dave (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe in der 11/2016 von dieser Aktion gehört und mache nun einfach mal mit!
Mein bisheriges Set-Up:

Mainboard:       ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 DDR3
CPU:                    i5 - 35770K@3.4GHz
RAM:                  4x4 GB @ 1600 MHz CL9 (Kingston HyperX Channel 1 und Crucial Channel 2)
Grafik:               GForce GTX 660TI (Palit Jetstream)
Festplatten:   120 GB SSD (Samsung 840 Basic)
                             500 GB HD (Seagate Barracuda @7200rpm)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Netzteil:          500W Sharkoon 80+
Gehäuse:        Cooltek Skiron Midi Tower
Lüfter (inkl.) 3x120mm + 1x170mm

Peripherie:
Monitor:        Samsung 24" SyncMaster
Tastatur:       QPad MK 80 (Braune Switches)
Maus:             Steelseries Rival 300
Headset:      Kingston HyperX Cloud 1
Mousepad: Steelseries DeX

Meine Auswahl:

Grafik oder MB?
--> Grafik, da in einer der letzten Hefte einmal eine Vorschlagsmatrix war, aus der zu lesen war, dass bei meinem Equipment eher die Grafikkarte das System bremst als der Prozessor mit Chipsatz.
Außerdem müsste ich wenn ich wechsle auch gleich den Sprung zu DDR4 machen, sowie einen neuen Prozessor dazu kaufen, der kompatibel zum Sockel ist. Also Grafik!

Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler?
--> Mein aktueller CPU Kühler gefällt mir sehr gut und hat ähnlich gute Bewertungen wie die angebotenen. Also kein Grund zum tauschen. Mein Netzteil ist zwar ausreichend, aber mit neuer Grafikkarte könnte es eng werden, also Netzteil. Ich denke die 700 Watt sollten ausreichen.

Lüfter Sets oder Gehäuse:
--> Bei der neuen Grafikkarte benötige ich ein neues Gehäuse. Keine andere Wahl. Da mein Prozessorkühler sehr groß ist, nehme ich hier mal das größte. Auch weil nächstes Jahr das Bundle Mainboard, CPU und RAM ansteht und sich bei mehr Platz im Gehäuse das ganze besser umbauen lässt.

Monitor und Peripherie:
Beim Monitor blieben nur noch Punkte für den kleinsten!
Bei der Peripherie nehme ich auch mal das kleinste Bundle und werde die Sachen mal testen, Das einzige was aktuell wirklich getauscht werden muss ist das Mauspad (wer kennt das nicht)  


Zusammenfassung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Den Umbau würde ich gerne selber durchführen.

Bilder:
 20161013_234206.jpg (1,55 MB)


----------



## --Steverino-- (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Im Moment verbaute Komponenten in meinem PC:

CPU                   = I7 3930K 
CPU Kühler    = Heatkiller IV
Mainboard      = Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM                   = 32GB von BallistiX
Grafikkarte     = Gtx 980Ti EVGA 
Graka Kühler = Heatkiller IV
Netzteil            = Be Quiet Straight Power 10 700W
SSD Samsung = 1x250GB 1x500GB

Für genügend Kühlung sorgen 1x360er Radiator mit Silent Lüfter und 3x140er Radiatoren mit Den Ring Lüftern von Thermaltake.

So meine gewünschten Komponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Quantor (15. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

auch ich möchte mich für ein Upgrade bewerben. Wünschenswert wären die folgenden Komponenten: 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Zur Zeit verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus Striker Extreme
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
Kühler: Heatkiller (Wakü)
Grafikkarte: HIS R280x
Netzteil: CM 750 Watt
RAM: 8GB
SSD: 120 GB Angelbird
HDD: 1TB Samsung
Gehäuse: Eigenbau
Monitor: Samsung P2450
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Noname

Also alles Dinge, die schon lange ins Museum gehören 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martinallnet (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschtes System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
Xeon E3-1230v3
16 GB DDR3-1600
Nvidia GTX 770 (4 GB VRAM)
1x MX100 (256 GB), 1x BX200 (480 GB), WD RE (1 TB)

Die GTX 770 wird ist inzwischen recht langsam in den meisten Spielen, daher der Upgradewunsch.


----------



## eversaw (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:

MB: ASUS Z87 Pro
CPU: i5-4670K
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 16GB 
Graka: Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GS

Brauche dringend neues MB, CPU und Ram Bundle deswegen habe ich mich für die obige Kombi entschieden. CPU und Ram liegen noch in meinem Budget.


----------



## Tutnix2000 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich möchte mich  auch für diese Aktion bewerben. Meine gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles (bis auf CPU und PSU ) veraltetes System:
CPU:Intel Core i7 4770
GPU:Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
Mainboard: essentielb MS - 7848
Arbeitsspeicher: 8gb DDR3 (noname)
PSU: be quiet pure power 9 500w
CPU Kühler: Intel Box Kühler
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aero 1000
HDD: Toshiba 2TB 7200rpm

Maus: Mad Catz R.A.T. 7
Tastatur: 50€ Razer 
Mauspad: Razer Goliathus
Bildschirm: ein relativ neuer 27`Zoll Samsung 60 HZ Monitor

Ich spiele gerne ab und zu mal ein paar Spiele, aber das System lässt keine wirklich aktuellen zu, da die GPU viel zu schlecht dafür ist mit nur 1GB GDDR5 Ram. Dazu bin ich Musiker und bearbeite viel am PC und nehme auch gerne mal auf. Der Prozessor ist dafür mMn gut geeignet. jedoch nervt mein aktuelles System ziemlich und behindert mich bei schönen Aufnahmen, da es verdammt laut ist. 

Die MSI 1060 erklärt sich denke ich von selbst. Eine gute Grafikkarte um gelegentlich mal aktuelle Spiele zu zocken und diese in hohen Einstellungen mit flüssigen FPS. Meine alte GTX 650 kann da durchaus ein Update vertragen. 

CPU Kühler von be quiet: Ein Traum! Endlich weg vom alten und verdammt lauten Intel Box Kühler. Dadurch wird auch das Aufnehmen von Musik angenehmer. Zudem wird endlich meine Haswell CPU vernünftig gekühlt!

Aus dem selben Grund ein neues Gehäuse, das be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange. Der Lautstärke Pegel wird sich nochmal deutlich senken, aufgrund der Schalldämmung und den leisen Lüftern, welche bei mir einfache Aerocool sind. Die rütteln ordentlich.
Außerdem wird der Blick hinein mit der GPU und einen edlen be quiet! CPU Lüfter sich wesentlich besser machen.

Das Roccat Paket wäre auch sehr wünschenswert, um meine abgegriffene Tastatur sowie Maus auszutauschen. Über den Kopfhörer wird sich ein guter Freund sehr freuen, denn ich habe als Musiker natürlich einen sehr guten Kopfhörer der auch super fürs Gaming geeignet ist. Vielleicht überzeugt mich der Roccat Kopfhörer trotzdem und ist für Gaming besser geeignet und er bleibt so doch bei mir.

Der iiyama G-Master wird dann mein erst-Monitor und mein Samsung zweit-Monitor, welches das arbeiten in Cubase sehr erleichtern wird. Zudem wird das Gaming -Erlebnis verbessert mit einem 4k Monitor! Ein wahrer Augenschmaus!

Natürlich bleibt dann noch mein veraltetes Mainboard sowie Arbeitsspeicher, aber diese werde ich dann so schnell wie möglich austauschen um den anderen Komponenten gerecht zu werden. Optisch wird dies dann auch nochmal was hermachen.


Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze lieber selber, da es mir riesig Spaß macht an PC Hardware "rumzufummeln" . Ich habe mich auch schon viel damit auseinandergesetzt und traue mir einen Zusammenbau zu.

Vielen Dank für solche Aktionen, mit denen ihr immer wieder begeisterte Gamer ansprecht und erfreut! Weiter so!

PS: Sry für das schlechte Bild, habe es mit dem Handy aufgenommen, aber denke es reicht für den ersten Eindruck meines Rechners.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wieder mal eine klasse Aktion wie jedes Jahr, sehr durchdacht. 

Zu meiner Konfiguration: Meine Grafikkarte macht langsam, vor allem wegen ihren 2GB Speicher, schlapp. Neue Titel kann ich nur mittelmäßig geniesen. Des weiteren wollte ich auf einen höhere Auflösung oder mehr Hertz gehen. Ein No-Go mit meiner Graka.
Mit meinem Prozessorlüfter bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, aber trotzdem 
In meinem Gehäuse (Siehe unten) habe ich immer noch die beiden Standard Lüfter und mein Monitor ist ein günstiger 1080p.

Deshalb lauten meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC:
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix 16GiB DDR3 1600 CL9 @1.5V
Festplatte(n): Samsung EVO 840 250GB; Seagate 2TB
Grafikkarte: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 Window mit LED
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Einbauen werde ich die Komponenten natürlich selber. Trotzdem klasse, dass ihr beide Optionen anbietet.


----------



## Schaukelbremser (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich für die Hardwareaufrüstung bewerben. Hier meine Auswahl der Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und so sieht mein bisheriges System aus:

Asus M5A99X evo Mainboard
AMD FX-8320 Prozessor
8GiB G.Skill Sniper F3-14900 RAM
Palit Geforce GTX 660 OC Grafikkarte
Asus Xonar D2X Soundkarte
OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 256GiB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HDD 1TiB
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 CM 580W Netzteil
Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green Gehäuse
Acer S273HLAbmii 27" + Good old BenQ FP783 17" Monitore

So und hier kommt mein im Moment nicht ganz aufgeräumter Innenraum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mir vor ein paar Tagen die SSD verreckt. Daher muss eine uralte Samsung HDD als Betriebssystem Platte herhalten. 
Irgendwann in naher Zukunft (und mit neuer SSD natürlich) soll das Gehäuse auch noch ein bisschen verschönert werden.
Die neue GTX1080 wäre dazu ein guter Anfang! 

Grüße ausm Ländle!
Schaukelbremser


----------



## st0ni23 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

und hier ist meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2016":

Zuerst mein altes System, auf dem ich aufbauen möchte:

Mainboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO Z87
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790K
RAM: 2×8Gb Corsair Vengance LP
Grafikkarte: ASUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770-DC2 2GB
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Himalaya
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 680W
HDD: 2Tb Seagate
SSD: 250Gb Samsung 830 EVO,  120Gb Samsung 840 EVO
Laufwerk: LG blue ray
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi Tower
Monitor: Samsung SycMaster 930BF (19"), 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz
Tastatur: Logitech G510s
Maus: Razer Deathadder
Headset: Razer Kraken

und hier meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erstmal großes Lob für diese Aktion von PCGH. Ich hatte sie letztes Jahr schon verfolgt und war begeistert. 
Das Forum nutze ich schon seit Jahren, wenn es um die Erweiterung meiner Hardware-Kenntnisse geht.  Nun war es endlich auch mal an der Zeit, dass ich mich bei euch mal registriere (da ich ja sonst immer anonym unterwegs war).
Back to Topic:
Ich habe mich für bewusst für diese neue Hardware entschlossen, weil ich zukünftige Titel (z.B.: Battlefield 1) auch endlich mal ohne graphische Einschränkungen spielen möchte. Es ist nicht gerade ein Genuss BF4 auf einem 19 Zoll Monitor zu spielen.
Ich stehe schon sehr lang vor der Monitorfrage (24 oder 27 Zoll?, 144Hz?, WQHD? o. 4K?) Er hat schließlich schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und damit verbunden ist  natürlich auch die Graka-Frage. Also kommt mir die Aktion von euch gerade recht!  Ständig musste ich an den Videoeinstellungen meiner Spiele schrauben, um ein einigermaßen flüssiges Spieleerlebnis erfahren zu dürfen. Trotz des kleinen 19 Zoll Monitor und der GTX 770. Wobei ich sagen muss, für CS 1.6, CS:S, BF2 und CoD MW1 reichte es...
Ich denke mit meinem Mainboard/ Prozessor bin noch gut unterwegs, auch wenn Haswell inzwischen in die Jahre kommt. 
Auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass meine Kombination aus MB und CPU zum Flaschenhals werden kann und ich demnächst dort auf- bzw. umrüsten muss.

Ich hoffe, ich bin einer der Glücklichen und wünsche auch den anderen Mitbewerbern viel Glück.
Macht in eurer Redaktion weiter so, dann werde ich auch weiterhin eure Printausgabe kaufen!


----------



## Ronny-O (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin.

Würde mich auch gerne für "Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf" bewerben.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell sieht mein System so aus:

AMD Phenom II X4 960T alias (laut CPU-Z) Phenom II X6 1605T mit 6-Core-Unlock @ 3,5 GHz / 1,288V
MSI 790FX-GD 70
Crucial 2x 4GB DDR3
MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition
Corsair H60 CPU-Wasserkühlung
Samsung Spinpoint 500GB Festplatte
LG DVD-ROM
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Xigmatek Midgard mit Lüfterreglung im Slotblech
5x 120mm Lüfter (2x be quiet! Shadow Wings, 2x orange Xigmatek vom Gehäuse und 1x Corsair von der Kühlung)
Dell Ultrasharp U2412M
Logitech MX518
gutes altes Cherry-Tastenbrett
Windows 7

Habe für die Bilder den Computer dass erste Mal seit 4 Jahren unterm Schreibtisch hervorgeholt, geöffnet und auf die Schnelle etwas gesäubert da ich 3 Jahre lang mit Techniker-Schule beschäftigt war und keine Zeit zum Basteln hatte. Ausserdem gab es bei der Konfiguration kaum was zu verbessern ohne ein Ungleichgewicht hervorzubringen. Da hilft nur ein komplett neues System.
Da ich bei CPU´s AMD bevorzuge gab es mit den FX´s jedoch nichts wo es wirklich Sinn gemacht hätte, da ja auch bei der Technik der Motherboards sich nicht wirklich Neues ergab. Umso mehr kann ich es nicht erwarten bis jetzt mit Zen etwas Interessantes ansteht, wenn sich das bisher Angekündigte bestätigt. Zudem juckt es mich in den Fingern mal wieder zu schrauben und konfigurieren.

Board mit CPU und Kühlung würde natürlich zuerst bis zum Erscheinen von Zen den Unterbau bilden. Mit neuem Board und CPU werde ich wahrscheinlich das komplett System auf Wasserkühlung umstellen.
Das alte System wird dann wieder zusammengebaut und entweder verkauft, falls sich einer findet, oder sich in meine Sammlung von Rechnern durch die Jahrzehnte einreihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Klappkasper (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mein Glück beim diesjährigen Pimp my PC versuchen.
Mein Rechner hat mir bis jetzt immer treue Dienste geleistet, stößt mittlerweile aber eigentlich überall an seine Grenzen. 
Somit hatte ich eh vor, ihn nach und nach aufzurüsten.
Da kommt eure Aktion natürlich genau passend. Vielleicht klappt es ja. 

Der Aufrüstpfad für meinen PC ist:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind:
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2,66GHz (4CPUs)
Prozessorkühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 * 2GB DDR2-Ram (F2-6400CL5D-4GBNT und F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 5750, 512MB RAM
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 EVO (250GB), Samsung HD502HJ (500 GB), Samsung HD753LJ (750GB)
Netzteil: Enermax MODU87+ 600W
Monitore: LG Flatron W2442PA (24'')+ Samsung SyncMaster 730BF (17'')
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black
Tastatur + Maus: Logitech Media Keyboard Elite + Logitech MX 518
Soundkarte (extern): Xonar U7
Kopfhörer + Mikro: Beyerdynamics 770 Pro + AntLion Audio ModMic V4

Ein Bild vom aktuellen Innenleben meines Rechners:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal, ich habe nichts vergessen.

Die Anschaffung des Define R5 war bereits der erste Schritt zum Aufrüsten. Da mich das Gehäuse voll und ganz überzeugt, habe ich mich beim Aufrüstpfad für das Lüfter-Set entschieden.
Ich denke, dass man das Gehäuse mit 3 Silent Wings-Lüftern schön aufwerten und damit auch für einen noch ruhigeren und kühleren Betrieb sorgen kann.
Die Grafikkarte wäre für mich definitiv der nächste Upgrade-Baustein gewesen, da mein altes Schätzchen mit seinen 512 MB Speicher doch wirklich sehr häufig überfordert ist.
Mit der GTX 1070 sollte an der Stelle auch erst einmal ausgesorgt sein. 
Mein alter CPU-Lüfter war früher so laut, dass ich mir zwischendurch bereits mal den Dark Rock Pro 3 zugelegt habe.
Dieser agiert wesentlich ruhiger und würde auch bei einem neuen Prozessor ausreichend Kühlleistung liefern.
Somit war für mich klar dass ich beim Aufrüstpfad ein Netzteil auswähle. Da die GTX 1070 bei dem neuen 4K-Monitor auch mehr als genug zu tun hätte,
wäre mit dem 850W-Netzteil dann ja auch genug Spielraum gegeben, um gegebenenfalls eine zweite Karte nach zu schieben. 
Meine Maus und Tastatur haben auch schon längst ihre besten Tage hinter sich, da trifft sich das Bundle von Roccat sehr gut.

Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ich aber, bevor ich von einer zweiten Grafikkarte träume, natürlich selbst erst einmal ein neues Mainboard+Prozessor+Arbeitsspeicher dazu steuern würde.
Aber für den Fall, dass ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehöre, stünde auch dem nichts im Wege. 
Bei der Gelegenheit würden dann auch die beiden mittlerweile uralten HDDs gegen SSDs getauscht.

Den Einbau der Hardware würde ich im Fall der Fälle selbst übernehmen.

Beste Grüße und  vielen Dank für diese super Aufrüst-Aktion!


----------



## bergerfam (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH- Team, 

cooles Projekt und nicht nur so ein 0815- Gewinnspiel wie es auf anderen Seiten gibt.

Der Grund warum ich mitmache ist, dass mein jetziger PC bei jeglicher etwas aufwändigeren Anwendung den Geist aufgibt.
Zuerst mal die jetzige Konfiguration, damit ihr euch ausmalen könnt womit ich hier zu kämpfen habe.

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 1Gb
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00 GHz
MB: Asus M4A78T - E
RAM: 8Gb DDR3
CPU Kühler: Boxed
Netzteil: 400 W be quiet
HDD: 160Gb Samsung SP1614N
SSD: SanDisk 128Gb
Monitor: Benq GL2450

Als neue Hardware habe ich mich für folgendes entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe die Komponenten so zusammengestellt, dass ich einen möglichst leises PC- Build erhalte, denn das ist neben der fehlenden Leistung(was will man von einem 8 Jahre alten PC noch erwarten) ein weiterer  großer Kritikpunkt an meinem jetzigen. Ich weiß, dass meine CPU zu einem Flaschenhals wird habe mich aber dennoch für die GTX 1070 entschieden, da ich eh schon damit plane MB, CPU und RAM auszutauschen bis jetzt aber nicht dazu gekommen bin.
Den CPU Kühler habe ich auch mit bedacht gewählt, da ich nie wieder einen boxed Lüfter haben möchte. Mein Monitor (24", 1080p) leistet gute Dienste doch finde ich es wird Zeit für einen Sprung zu 4K. 
Als Peripherie- Paket wird die Kombo aus Kova, Sova und Renga ausreichende Arbeit leisten. Das Renga kommt passend als Ersatz für mein altes Sennheiser.

Wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner werden sollte, wird natürlich mein komplettes PC- Build von Grund auf neu gestaltet.
Den Zusammenbau würde ich im Fall des Falles natürlich selbst übernehmen um euch die arbeit zu erleichern. 

Macht weiter so und haut spannende und interessante Artikel raus

LG bergerfam


----------



## schlieni (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH !

Das passt ja wie ... !!!

Mein PC ist gar nicht mehr zu pimpen. Oder doch ? 

Aktuell sieht mein PC so aus:

Board: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz
CPU Kühler : Skythe ohne Lüfter (siehe Bild!)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 1 GB DDR 2 PC2 6400
Grafikkarte : Radeon HD 5850
Festplatte : Maxtor 500 GB SATA 3.0 HDD
Gehäuse: No Name
Netzteil: CP 750 W Combat Power
Bildschirm: Medion 24 Zoll

Ich habe mir gerade gebraucht ein neues Board mit CPU und Speicher gekauft, welches ich dann wenn es finanziell passt um den Rest erweitern will.

Board: GIGABYTE GA-H67A-UD3H
CPU: Intel i7-2600 3.4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR 3 1600

Daher würde folgende "Pimp my PC 2016" Zusammenstellung sehr gut passen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Zusammenstellung erweitert meine neuen Teile, Board, CPU, und Arbeitsspeicher so, daß alles zusammengebaut endlich wieder gespielt werden kann. Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Minecraft. Allerdings kann ich schon eine Weile nicht mehr die aktuellen Versionen spielen. Mit 1-2 FPS macht das ganz wirklich keinen Spaß mehr. Zudem komme ich dann auch in den Genuß wieder die meisten anderen Spiele zu spielen. Doom oder Tombraider habe ich ja schon vor vielen Jahren gespielt, doch die neuen Versionen brauchen nun mal etwas mehr Power als ich bisher habe. Zusammenbau ist kein Problem. !

Tolle Aktion ! Ich bin total gespannt ob ich dabei bin und drücke ganz doll die Daumen ! Danke !

Liebe Grüße

schlieni


----------



## Egorytsch (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2016" Aktion!

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC:

- MSI H110M Pro-D Mainboad
- Intel Core i5-6500
- 16 GB DDR4 RAM
- Radeon RX 460 4GB 
- 250 GB SSD Samsung 850 EVO
- 32" Sony TV
- Windows 10

Mfg


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vorab, vielen Dank für diese wirklich klasse Aktion.  

Da auch mein Rechner ein Upgrade vertragen könnte, bin auch ich dabei bei *Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf"* und versuche mein Glück!

Hier meine Auswahl zum Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z77X UD5H
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz
Prozessorkühler: Alphacool NexXxoS XP cooper 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB DDR3-RAM G.Skill TridentX 2400
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 970 SSC @ 1500MHz
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840Pro 256 GB, Hitachi HTS545032 300GB
Netzteil: be quiet! DarkPowerPro 550W
Monitor: Samsung 2443BW 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Stacker STC-T01-UW silber
Tastatur + Maus: Roccat ISKU + Logitech G700
Soundkarte (extern): ASUS Xonar DG
Kopfhörer + Mikro: AKG K530 weiss +Zalmann Ansteckmikrofon
Kühlung: Magicool 280 slim und Watercool Mora3 420 mit SilentMod


Bilder von meinem Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kurze Begründung zu meiner Auswahl:

Grundsätzlich läuft mein Rechner sehr zuverlässig und praktisch lautlos. Auch biete mir der auf 4,5GHz übertaktete 3570K noch immer ausreichend Rechenleistung in den Games die ich so spiele. Daher habe ich kein neues Board gewählt. 
Die GTX 970 kam aber trotz des OC auf 1500MHz doch schon öfters an ihre Grenzen. Ich musste hier mein Setup deutlich nach unten anpassen. Daher hier das Update auf eine GTX 1070. Mit dieser kann ich dann auch das Folding@Home Team von PC Games Hardware ordentlich unterstützen. 
Meine Tastatur ist mittlerweile auch schon recht angegriffen. Insbesondere die Space-Taste und der Kombo QWESAD merkt und sieht mal die hunderte Stunde zocken doch deutlich an. Die Logitech-Maus ist auch schon grenzwertig. Die rechte Maustaste reagiert machmal nicht mehr sauber und das bringt mir dann im Spiel den entscheidenden Nachteil. Bei meinem AKG sind die Polster auch schon arg verschlissen, denn auch hier zehren die hunderten Stunden Zocken der letzten Jahre. Daher hier meine Auswahl des Roccat-Bundles. 
Da, falls ich gewinnen sollte, die EVGA im System bleibt, ist mein Wahl auf das BQ Power Zone 750 gefallen. Ich hätte dann Anschlussmöglichkeiten für 2 GPUs und eine sehr stabile Spannungsversorgung. 
Tja, das Cooler Master Stacker ist die älteste Komponente in meinem System und hat schon einige Modifikationen erfahren müssen. Hier kommt ein betagtes Gehäuse einfach nicht mit den modernen mit. Deshalb habe ich mich für das Silent Base 800 entschieden. 
Da ich neben den Zocken auch viel in Foren unterwegs bin und mich Programmierung und Grafik beschäftige, würde ich gern mein Setup mit dem iiyama G-Master GB28* upgraden. Er bietet mir mehr Übersicht und gametechnisch wäre dieses Paket aus stärkere GPU und diesem Monitor in jeglicher Hinsicht eine Bereichung. 


Den Einbau der Hardware würde ich, in Form eines Tagebuches, selbst übernehmen.

So, please Team von PCGH und Sponsoren, please pimp my PC! 

Grüße brooker


----------



## BlueLeon (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

habe bis jetzt immer meinen PC gerne nach guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnissen aufgebaut und über die Jahre immer fleißig aufgerüstet.
Mein jetztiges System:

Grafikkarte: Asus Strixx GTX 970
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Core I7 3770K @4200Mhz
Ram: 2x8GB G.Skill DDR3 2400Mhz
Netzteil: Be Quiet 530W
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Yasya Turmkühler
Festplatten: Samsung 256GB SSD 840 Pro + 2TB Toshiba HDD
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G500
Headset: HyperX Cloud 2 7.1
Monitor: 24 Zoll Samsung Sync Master B2430


Meine jetzige Auswahl, würde ich mir wahrscheinlich aus Preis-Leistungs-Gründen niemals kaufen aber wenn man diese gewinnen kann, kann man ja auch mal anders denken.
Bis jetzt zocke ich alles fleißig in FullHD und das läuft auf meinem System fast immer schön mit 60 Frames.
Ich wäre echt mal interessiert, wie es wäre mit mehr als 60 Frames und einer höheren Auflösung zu spielen, deswegen die Auswahl der Grafikkarte und des Monitors.
4k interessiert mich jetzt im Moment noch nicht ganz so, weil dafür ist mein gutes System wahrscheinlich doch etwas schwach auf der Brust.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Robin1974 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, eure "Pimp my PC 2016-Aktion" kommt gerade zur rechten Zeit für meinen PC!

Für folgende Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden, falls ich gewählt werde: 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Ich habe vor rund 3 Wochen meinen PC teilweise aufgerüstet und habe mir einen I7 6700K Prozessor, ein Mainboard MSI Z170-A Pro sowie 2x8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 gegönnt, für mehr hat es erstmal nicht gereicht. 

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Teilen:


Mainboard: MSI Z170-A Pro
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-6700K
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte: 8192MB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+
Festplatten: 120 GB SSD OCZ Vertex 4 und 1 TB Festplatte Samsung D103SJ (7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS 2333
Gehäuse: Zalmann ZM-GS1000-BK
Tastatur + Maus: Logitech G15 und Logitech G9x - USB Laser Maus
Headset: Logitech G35
Betriebssytem: Windows 10

Zu meinen System - ich würde gerne meine Grafikkarte durch die Geforce GTX 1080 ersetzen, da meine Radeon doch recht stromhungrig ist und bei längeren Spielesessions recht warm wird. Bei 1920x1080 Pixel Auflösung (mehr lässt mein 4 Jahre alter Eizo-Monitor nicht zu) wird es schon langsam eng bei GTA5 und Co, wenn ich mit maximaler Grafikpracht spielen möchte. Auch bei Forza Horizon 3 macht meine Grafikkarte leichte Probleme und es kommt immer wieder zu hässlichen Framedrops! Und endlich mal richtig viel Reserven haben - das wäre echt genial! Mein "kleiner" 23-Zoll-Eizo-Monitor ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt und da wird es echt Zeit, mal ordentlich aufzurüsten - da würde der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1  perfekt passen! Endlich mal mehr als nur FHD und dann auch noch 27 Zoll - Yeah!
Gegen einen Austausch meiner alten Logitech-Produkte ist ebenfalls nichts einzuwenden - alle Teile haben auch schon viele Zockerstunden auf dem Buckel und können so langsam mal in Rente gehen. 

Falls ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen sollte, würde ich den Einbau der Hardware selbst übernehmen.

Also dann PCGH - Pimp my PC!

Beste Grüße,

Robin1974


----------



## Gast1662801001 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiho PCGH Team,

super Aktion das aufrüst Gewinnspiel!
Letztes Jahr habe ich es leider verpaßt, aber nun gibt es ja zum Glück wieder die Möglichkeit teilzunehmen (auch wenn ich schon wieder recht spät dran bin, Hust  ) 

Aktuelle Komponenten:
CPU: Phenom II x4 955BE
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Nordwand
RAM:  A-Data 2x4GB DDR-3 1600MHz
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte Windforce3 7870 GHz Edition
SSD: Crucial m550 256GB
HDDs: 2TB Toshiba + 1TB Hitachi
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Netzteil:  BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Sound: xiFi Titanium
Zusatzkarte: Terratec Cynergy 400 TV (seit der WM 2006 im dienst, und tut immer noch was sie soll  )
Monitore: LG Flatron w2261 (1920x1080)
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Betriebssystem: win7


Gewünschte Komponenten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (10 Punkte übrig)

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte: 
Eigentlich könnte ich bei meinem PC sämtlich Kernkomponenten mit ruhigem Gewissen austauschen, da ich mich hier aber quasi zwischen CPU/Mainboard oder Grafikkarte entscheiden muß, fällt die Wahl auf die Grafik. Ein CPU Upgrade ist für Anfang oder Mitte nächsten Jahres geplant, ich wollte unbedingt noch ZEN und den Broadwell Nachfolger (Skylake-X?) abwarten, bevor ich da eine Entscheidung treffe. Deswegen die GTX 1070, die kann ich ohne großen Aufwand (auch finanziell)  in mein derzeitiges System integrieren.
Mir ist klar das zwischen CPU und GPU Leistungstechnisch vorerst eine dicke Lücke klaffen wird, aber selbst bei Spielen im CPU Limit sollte mir die GTX aufgrund des geringeren "Treiber Overheads" Vorteile bringen.

Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler:
Eigentlich sehe ich hier momentan bei beiden keinen großen Bedarf. Mein Straight Power E9 450W ist noch nicht so alt und sollte auch für die GTX 1070 reichen. zumal mir die zur Wahl stehenden Netzteile etwas überdimensioniert erscheinen. Sehe nicht wie ich die jetzt, oder in meinem zukünftigen System effizient betreiben kann. Deswegen der Shadow Rock 2, der könnte sogar meine jetziges System noch etwas beruhigen.

Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse:
Ziemlich einfach die Antwort hier, mit meinem Fractal Design Define R4 bin ich derzeit zufrieden, da gibt es keinen Grund zu tauschen. Deswegen die Silent Wings 3, noch leiser ist immer gut 

Bundles:
Als alter MX 510/518 Fetischist bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob mir die Roccat Kiro (oder jeh irgend eine andere Maus) zusagen wird, mir gefällt an dem Bundle vor allem die mechanische Tastatur (Suora), weshalb ich mich für dieses Bundle entschieden habe.

Monitor:
Mir gefällt der G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (2560x1440) zusammen mit der GTX 1070 am besten. Das 144 Hz Modell ist mir mit 27" und 1080p zu grob, da ich auch keine super schnellen Shooter spiele, brauche ich die hohe Frequenz eher nicht. Der 4k Monitor ist mir mit 28" zu klein, zudem habe ich so meine Zweifel ob die Leistung der GTX in Zukunft ausreichend ist für 4k - ob Nvidia jemals das vorhandene Freesync  unterstützt (mit dieser Generation), ist doch eher fraglich. Einziges pro Argument wäre für mich hier, wirklich alte Spiele sauber in 1920x1080 darzustellen.  Deswegen die goldene Mitte, Größe zu Pixeldichte ist für mich in Ordnung, und 2560x1440 sollten für die GTX 1070 jetzt und in Zukunft gut machbar sein.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild von meinem PC, und viel Spaß beim Beurteilen, sind ja nicht gerade wenige Teilnehmer 

Edit: habe mich bei Maus und  Tastatur vertan, Bundle 3 gegen 1 getauscht


----------



## Blechkiste (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, ichmöchte euch meinen Top-aktuellen Gaming Rechner vorstellen. Er würdesich sehr über etwas Tuning freuen.

Verbaut sind in einemCorsair Carbide Series 200R folgende Komponenten


Mainboard: MSI770-C45
CPU: AMD Phenom IIX2 550 BE
CPU-Kühler:Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
Grafikkarte: MSIN460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC
RAM: 4 GB
SSD: Kingston SSDNow V300 120 GB
HDD: WD Black 500GB
Netzteil: OCZ 600W


Peripherie:


Monitor: Terra 2460W
Tastatur: LogitechG11
Maus: Logitech G402


Ich habe mich fürfolgenden Aufrüstpfad entschieden:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark RockPro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 ×120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + TaitoXXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-MasterGB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0Punkte übrig)


Mainboard ODERGrafikkarte:
Hier sagen mir diegenannten Mainboards nicht so zu, daher würde ich eher dieGrafikkarte wählen. 
Ich würde mich fürein günstigeres Mainboard entscheiden und die später mit einerentsprechenden CPU nachrüsten.


Netzteil ODERCPU-Kühler:
Da ich mit demaktuellen Netzteil zufrieden bin und mir die Auswahl eherüberdimensioniert erscheint, wähle ich den CPU-Kühler.


Lüfter Sets ODERGehäuse:
Mit meinem Gehäusebin ich super zufrieden, allerdings sollten die Standard Lüfter maldurch leise ersetzt werden.


Hier noch ein paarBilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VirusZ (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

bereits 7 Jahre ist es nun her, dass ich mit der ein und derselben Hardware arbeite, spiele und Filme schaue. Daher kommt eure Aktion gerade richtig! Denn jene PC-Freunde eine Möglichkeit zur Auffrischung ihrer Hardware anzubieten, finde ich absolut spitze von euch. Kombiniert mit dem Punkte-Budget zeigt ihr auch, dass man selbst entscheiden muss, was einem wichtig ist und nicht schlichtweg darauf hofft, dass irgendeine PC-Gurke aufgemöbelt wird.



Vorerst meine gewählte Konfiguration 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Bei der Konfiguration waren mir folgende Punkte wichtig: Power, Performance und Cooling. Aber warum genau mit dieser Konfiguration? 
1.	Zum einen reichen 400 Watt überhaupt nicht aus um in irgendeiner Weise die (neuen) Komponenten mit Saft zu versorgen. In Frage kam daher das Netzteil „be quiet! Power Zone“ mit 750 Watt, damit auch Übertaktungen und anspruchsvolle Games das System nicht in die Knie zwingen können. 
2.	Zweitens hat meine alte GTS 250 endgültig ausgedient und darf endlich mal in den Ruhestand. Dafür soll künftig die GTX 1070 eine ebenwürdige Nachfolgerin sein. 
3.	Was bringt einem aber Power und Geschwindigkeit, wenn das Ganze nicht gut gekühlt wird und warum habe ich mich nicht für die Lüfter entschieden? Richtig, gar nichts! Kurzum, mein jetziges Gehäuse oder eher gesagt „Dachgeschosswohnung im Sommer“ lief von Anfang an immer warm, sodass ich mindestens eine Seite geöffnet sein musste. Um nicht mehr mit einem offenen Gehäuse arbeiten zu müssen, soll künftig das „Silent Base 800“ von be quiet dieses Problem lösen.
Der Monitor und das Bundle waren ehrlicherweise nicht wichtig für mich, da ich bereits mit meiner „Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum“ Maus und meiner „Roccat Isku Illuminated“ Tastatur absolut zufrieden bin. Jedoch würde ich mich super über ein Upgrade meines alten Monitors „ASUS VW192T Black 19 Zoll“ freuen, da dieser bereits anfängt zu flimmern und auch über kein FHD verfügt. Für das Mauspad, sowie für das Headset würde ich mich ebenfalls begeistern, da ich es leid bin mein Collegeblock dafür zu verwenden und mit meinen kleinen Samsung-Kopfhörern zu zocken. Jedoch habe ich keine derart hohen Ansprüche an Soundqualität, sodass mir das günstigste Headset vollkommen genügt 


Meine jetzige Konfiguration:
Mainboard: GigaByte P32-ES3G
Ram: 2x 1GB SAMSUNG M378T2863DZS-CE6 DDR2-SDRam
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GEFORCE GTS 250
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400 @3.00 GHZ
Prozessorkühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Laufwerk: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D ATA Device
Festplatte: 250GB HDD Samsung HD252HJ SATA ID13377
Monitor: ASUS VW192T Black 19 Zoll 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 
Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum
Tastatur: Roccat Isku Illuminated


----------



## SilviaHexe (15. Oktober 2016)

*Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Redaktion, 

jetzt habt ihr es nach jahrelangem stillem mitlesen doch endlich geschafft mich zu einer Registrierung zu bewegen 

Ich wünsche mir schon seit längerem ein "Grafik-Upgrade" um endlich mein Lieblingsspiel (ARK) auch mal mit ein paar mehr Details spielen zu können. 


Meine Computer besteht aus folgenden Komponenten: 

Prozessor: AMD FX8350
Kühler: NZXT AiO Wasserkühler
Hauptplatine: Asus M5A78L-M Plus
Ram: 8GB DDR3 
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 270x mit 2GB Speicher
Monitor: Noch ein uralter 19" Eizo 4:3 Monitor
Tastatur/Maus: NoName Produkte
Gehäuse: BitFenix Pandora
Netzteil: BitFenix 650 Watt


Was ich mir wünschen würde, falls ich ausgewählt werde:

Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


Liebe Grüße und allen viel Glück.

Eure Silvia


----------



## Max_Black (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team.
Ich möchte mich mit meiner "altmodischen" Hardware bei ihnen bewerben.

Diese Hardware würde ich gerne haben wenn ich gewinnen würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Diese Komponenten sind derzeit verbaut:

Mainboard: ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300  Vishera 32nm Technologie
Prozessorkühler: Boxed-Kühler  (bin zu doof zum umbauen)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 559MHz (7-7-7-19)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 960  Palit
Festplatten: 931GB Western Digital WDC WD10EZRX-00D8PB0 ATA Device (SATA)
Netzteil: LC-Power 600H v2.31
Gehäuse: eins von Sharkoon
Tastatur + Maus: Logitech G910, Silent Maus
Kopfhörer + Mikro: Ovann X2-Pro , 11€Mikro von Speedlink
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
Audio: Realtek High Definition Audio
Monitore: BenQ GL2450H (1920x1080@60Hz)
                      G196HQL (1366x768@60Hz)
Laufwerk: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB SATA CdRom Device


Da ich weiß, dass es nicht die schlechteste Hardware ist hoffe ich trotzdem dass ich mal bei was Glück habe.
Viel Glück an jeden anderen.

Mit freundlichen Gruß 

Max_Black



(Im Anhang ist ein Bild des Innenlebens)


----------



## Kohlae (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
Ich würde hier auch gerne etwas gewinnen. Meine Wahl wären:
MSI GTX 1070 GamingX 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Mein bisheriges Setup besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:
Intel Core I5 3330
Dell Mainboard vom Inspiron 660
8gb Ram Noname
600 Watt Noname
2 TB Seagate HDD
Asus GTX 960 Strix 4G
Corsair 220r
Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev. B
Asus VS247HR
Dell P190SB
Roccat Kone XTD
Roccat Raivo Midnightblack
HyperX Cloud 2
Corsair Strafe RGB MX Brown 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewinnen würde. ALlerdings würde ich die Hardware bei mir zuhause selber einbauen
MFG Ole


----------



## DrBlackKnight (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


So das ist meine Auswahl. Hier noch meine aktuell verbauten Teile:

MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition 
AMD FX-6300
Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB 1600Mhz
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 760 Windforce OC
Enermax ETS-T40 BK
Sharkoon WMP 600
Toshiba 1TB 
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Enermax i.Vektor Q
CD/DVD Laufwerk

So wie der PC jetzt ist, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit. Die CPU läuft immernoch so wie am ersten Tag und der ist auch mit 6 Kernen noch nicht reif fürs Altersheim, der macht noch einiges mit, aber die Grafikkarte ist so langsam am schwächeln. Sie hat einige Probleme gehabt bei BF1 Beta und Balck Ops 3 macht sie auch noch grad so mit. Das Netzteil... ja gut muss man nicht drüber reden ist eben nur 80 Plus zertifiziert. Die letzte sache ist, das Ding ist sehr laut und manchmal auch nervtötend. Am Ende noch das Bild vom inneren des PCs.


----------



## yDoDo_1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team ,

ich möchte das Update nicht für meinen Rechner ,  sondern für meine Sohn (13).
Mein Sohn besitzt momentan folgendes System: 
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @3gHz
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 380 mit 2GB 
Netzteil: No-Name 530W
Sharkoon Gehäuse
Acer 22 Zoll Full-HD Bildschirm  
Tastatur: Sharkoon Shark-Zone K30
Maus: Razer Absyssus

Mein Sohn spielt momentan Skyrim und Anno.
Zusätzlich bearbeitet er Bilder , schneidet Videos und erstellt unter anderem Intros in Blender.
Er liest euer Magazin nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren und ist immer am Überlegen , was er wo , wann und wie aufrüsten könnte. 
Meistens fehlen die finanziellen Mittel, deswegen ist das hier seine Chance an High-End-Hardware zu kommen. (Damit zum Beispiel das Rendern eines Intros nicht mehr 2-6 h dauert...)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Teile hätten wir gerne Zuhause, damit mein Sohn ein Bisschen was zum Basteln hat. c:

Schönes Wochenende Euch noch.


----------



## Dabolin (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

euer „Pimp my PC“ kommt zur genau richtigen Zeit! Meine Grafikkarte reicht nämlich für neue Spiele längstens nicht aus, leider. Außerdem könnte meine CPU auch einen besseren Kühler gebrauchen, unter Last erreicht die CPU manchmal über 80 Grad!

Jetziger PC:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Gen3
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600 @3.40GHz
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed-Kühler
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 670
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB DDR3 1333
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Festplatte
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom, weiß
Monitor: irgendein alter Monitor von Medion, habe leider keine OVP oder Rechnung mehr. 
Maus: 	(darüber wollen wir gar nicht sprechen ^^) Spaß beiseite, mein Handschmeichler (der keine 	Hände schmeichelt sondern terrorisiert) ist von Typhoon, mehr weiß ich nicht
Tastatur: Die Tastatur ist noch das neuste von meinem Setup und trotzdem schon 3 Jahre alt, stammt                                             	   von Microsoft und heißt „Wired Keyboard 600“.
Netzteil: NZXT 850 Watt 80 Plus Gold (mehr weiß ich nicht)

Meine Meinung zu "Jetziger PC":
Meine Kombination aus dem i7, den 16GB Arbeitsspeicher und dem Z68 Mainboard von ASUS gefällt mir sehr. Der Prozessor wird noch lange reichen und mit einem neuen CPU-Kühler könnte ich ihn auch endlich übertakten.
Mein größtes Problem ist die GeForce GTX 670. In Spielen wie Battlefield 1, GTA 5, Mafia III oder FIFA 17 gehören Ruckler zum Alltag. Insbesondere Battlefield 1 läuft auf mittleren/niedrigen Einstellungen mit maximal 30fps!
Der Monitor von Medion bietet eine Auflösung von 1280x1024 und hat somit ein Format von 5:4.
Die Bildwiederholfrequenz liegt bei 60Hz, Standard also.
Meine Peripherie hält jetzt schon Jahre (und würde auch die nächsten Jahre mit Wiederbelebung aushalten), aber toll ist mittlerweile was anderes. Abgenutzter kann eine Maus nicht sein und die Tastatur krieg ich auch nicht mehr sauber. Somit ist jedes Bundle eine Verbesserung um 500-1000%

Da ich nicht so viel Geld für Computer ausgeben möchte, ist „Pimp my PC“ die beste Möglichkeit Spiele in hohen Auflösungen stabil und flüssig zocken zu können. Deswegen möchte ich meinen PC folgend auffrischen:


Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine Meinung zu "Upgrade":
Mithilfe der 1080 möchte ich in anspruchsvollen Spielen mehr als 60fps erreichen, jenes sollte definitiv machbar sein. Außerdem würde ich mit der 1080 ebenfalls für kommende Spiele gerüstet sein. 
Ein besserer CPU-Kühler ist dringend notwendig und der Dark Rock Pro 3 würde nicht zwischen Mainboard-Abdeckungen und Arbeitsspeicher passen, also muss der Shadow Rock 2 her.
Das Lüfter-Set wäre für mich nicht zu gebrauchen, da ich keine weiteren Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse brauche. Jedoch könnte ich zwei der drei Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse verbauen, ich würde die 120mm Variante dann benötigen.
Bei den Bundles habe ich mich für das „günstigste“ entschieden, um Punkte zu sparen, und weil mir die Maus und Tastatur des Bundles für 10 Punkte am besten gefällt.
Der Monitor reicht für mich vollkommen aus, zudem reicht die 1080 auch aus um vernünftige Bilder in 2560x1440 darzustellen. Ich hatte auch überlegt die 1070 und den 4K Monitor zu nehmen, doch ich habe lieber eine 1080 und einen 2K Monitor.

Falls ich gewinne würde ich gerne die Komponenten selber einbauen, ich lasse nicht so gerne Leute an meinen PC. Außerdem könnte ich in der Zeit keine Office Arbeiten erledigen.
Doch zum Glück kommt das PCGH-Team gerade mit Drehleiter und und Schlauch geeilt um zu retten was zu retten ist…
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, hoffe aber trotzdem dass ich ausgewählt werde, auch wenn ich nicht Harry Potter bin ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## felix123418 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel Pimp my PC 2016.

Die Komponenten welche in meinem PC verbaut sind, sind folgende:

Gehäuse:                                 Inter-Tech JY-X6 Aircraft
Netzteil:                             Inter-Tech Combat Power CP-550W
Mainboard:                       MSI 760GA-P43
Prozessor:                         AMD FX-4100
Prozessor-Kühler:         Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Grafikkarte:                      Gainward NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650
Festplatte:                         Toshiba 1000 GB SATA 7200 u/min
RAM:                                    8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL9 1600
PCI-E Karten:                   TP-Link TL-WN881ND 300MBit
Laufwerk:                           Dual Layer DVD-Brenner
Monitor: Medion MD 20630
Peripherie: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 1000 + Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 800 + Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series HS-800 Gaming Headset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich würde mir wünschen das mein PC mit diesen Komponenten gepimpt wird:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mir diese Komponenten aus verschiedenen Gründen ausgesucht.

Zunächst möchte ich mich jedoch, für die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, bedanken.
Ich finde dieses Gewinnspiel ist eine tolle Gelegenheit sich mit Hardware zu befassen, welche einem vorher vielleicht nicht geläufig war.
So war es beispielsweise bei mir der Hersteller iiyama und ihre Monitore.
Außerdem finde ich es sehr schön, dass ihr 4 Personen die Möglichkeit gebt ihren PC kostenfrei verbessern zu können.

Kommen wir also zu den Gründen meiner Komponenten-Wahl.

Ich habe mir die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G ausgesucht, da meine jetzige Grafikkarte (Gainward NVIDIA GTX 650) nicht mehr die neuste ist und was die Leistung betrifft leider unter den Systemvorraussetzungen für neuere Spiele ist.
Wie zum Beispiel für Star Wars Battlefront. Dazu kommt, dass, falls ich gewinne, ich eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte für den Monitor von iiyama (G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1) mit seiner UHD-Auflösung benötige.
Da auch mein Prozessor nicht der beste ist habe ich mich gegen das Mainboard entschieden, da die Mainboards nicht den Sockel AM3+ unterstützen, sondern für Intel Prozessoren ausgelegt sind.
Ich habe mich für den Monitor entschieden, da ich schon seit langer Zeit mal einen UHD-Monitor oder UHD-Fernseher haben wollte.
Über das Gehäuse von be quiet! (Dark Base Pro 900 Orange) würde ich mich am meisten freuen! Auch wenn mein PC nicht der lauteste ist, kann ich dessen Geräuschentwicklung in meinem Dachgeschosszimmer alles andere als ignorieren.
Außerdem, um mal ehrlich zu sein, sieht das Gehäuse verdammt nochmal gut aus.
Das kleinere Bundle ist für mich auch das perfekte von den 3 Bundles.
Ein Mousepad besitze ich nicht mehr, da mein altes irgendwann kaputt gegangen ist. Auf dem Sofa spiele ich nicht, außerdem ist das Sova MK und das Taito XXL-Wide zu groß für meinen Schreibtisch.
Über das Renga würde ich mich auch freuen, denn mein aktuelles Headseat ist leider auch schon aufgrund zu starker Belastung des Kabels durch den Rollstuhl fast kaputt.
Bei der Mouse und Tastatur benötige ich nicht so viele Spielerein. Mir gefällt ein ganz schlichter und simpler Stil so wie es bei der Kiro und der Suora der Fall ist.
Und wenn ich noch genügend Punkte für das be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich dies auch ausgewählt.
So oder so freue ich mich aber auch über einen neuen Prozessor-Kühler.

Falls ich gewinne, würde ich lieber euch die Hardware montieren und installieren lassen da meine Kentnisse dazu sehr eingeschränkt sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
felix123418


----------



## Jaro1989 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin PCGH-Team, 

auch ich würde mich gerne bei Ihrer Pimp my PC 2016 Aktion bewerben.  

Mein letztes Upgrade meines PC liegt jetzt 2 Jahre zurück bzw. letztes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte. 
Da ich gerne weitere Komponenten in meinem PC austauschen würde, wäre dies der beste weg bzw. Anfang. 

Mein momentanes System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: 

Mainboard: ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz 
Prozessorkühler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB (3x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport (der vierte Riegel ist defekt) 
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Aktiv 
Festplatten:  120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series ; 1 TB Western Digital Green ; 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Netzteil: 650 Watt be quiet! 
Gehäuse:  be quiet! Silent Base 800 
Tastatur + Maus: Roccat Isku + Logitech G402
Kopfhörer + Mikro: Roccat Kave XTD
Monitore: Acer GN246HL + Acer G276HL
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Disc Writer

Die Komponenten die ich von Ihnen gerne haben würde sind :

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)

Für das Mainbord habe ich mich deshalb entschieden, da ich eine Grafikkarte habe die noch immer im oberen Sektor 
mitspielt und der Unterschied bzw. die Leistungssteigerung eher gering ausfallen würde. Wohin gegen dies beim Mainboard
anders wäre. Wie schon erwähnt würde ich gerne ein paar ding an meinem PC austauschen. Dies würde einmal der Prozessor sein und der Arbeitsspeicher. 
Mit einem neuen Mainboard könnte ich dies besser realisieren oder vor der Regierung begründen .
Für die Lüfter habe ich mich deshalb entschieden, weil ich schon ein be quiet! Silent Base 800  habe. Die Lüfter, die schon im Gehäuse sind 
würden gegen die Neuen ausgetauscht werden. 
Zum Bundle muss ich glaube ich nicht viel sagen. Außer, dass ich gerne wieder alles von Roccat haben würde. Ich steh auf die Sachen.
Die Entscheidung zwischen Netzteil und CPU Kühlung viel mir schwer. Um ehrlich zu sein brauche ich beides nicht. Meine CPU Kühlung die ich 
momentan verbaut habe ist denke ich leiser und effektiver und Bedarf keines Upgrades.  Deshalb habe ich mich für das Netzteil entschieden. 
Hier würde ich immer hin etwas besser Effizienz heraus kitzeln.
Ja, und nun der Monitor. Dies ist für mich der Hauptgrund warum ich hier mitmache. Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der suche nach einem
Monitor der meine Grafikkarte ein bisschen mehr fordert mit ein hübscheres Bild verschafft .

Danke für das Gewinnspiel 

Lg 
Jaro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totty1970 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Mein Pimp2016 Wunsch  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G ( 35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM ( 3 × 120 ) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
                                      67 Punkte 


Natürlich möchte ich die Grafikkarte dann auch selbst einbauen, habe mein System auch selbst zusammengebastelt und 
den Spaß will ich mir nicht nehmen lassen, genug der Worte, ab zu mein jetziges 
  System :

Gehäuse :  Lian Li    V358 
Netzteil  :  EVGA 750 Watt Modular
Mainboard :  Asus Rampage IV Gene 
CPU  : i7 4820k
CPU Kühler :  Enermax Liqtech 240
Arbeitsspeicher : Kingston 16 GB 
Grafikkarte : MSI 980GTX  4GB
Festplatten :  SSD  OCZ Revodrive 3 120 GB und eine Festplatte 2 Terabyte 
Monitor  :  Xerox 22" 
Maus & Tastatur : Uralte Klappersachen, aber  zum Daddeln reicht das 

Bilder Folgen 

MFG 
           Totty1970

hier nun die Bilder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuteshi (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit alle zusammen,

mein derzeitiger Rechner besteht aus folgenden Einzelteilen:

CPU: i5-3570k
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3 (Ja ich weiß ich bin ein Idiot ein B75 und einen K-Prozessor zu haben, damit kommt ihr ein paar Jahre zu spät)
RAM: 8GB Corsair CMV8GX3M1A1600C11
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 7850 Core Edition 1GB, Core Takt auf 860 MHz übertaktet
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-630W
Gehäuse: Markenloser Stahlkoloss, vor 14 Jahren vom Onkel gebaut.

Nach den gegebenen Möglichkeiten würde ich zum aufrüsten des Rechners folgende Komponenten wählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

GPU: Mit meiner derzeiten Grafik konnte ich schon letztes Jahr nichts wirklich reißen, mittlerweile bin ich damit auf einem Stand, der es mir beinahe unmöglich macht aktuelle Titel zu spielen, ohne jeden Pixel einzeln zählen zu können, entweder aufgrund dessen zu den niedrigsten Einstellmöglichkeiten gezwungen zu werden, oder einstelligen FPS. Die 1070 ist nicht nur deutlich schneller, sondern mit 6GB Ram auch zukunftssicher, und das alles während sie noch unheimlich effizient läuft und bestimmt leiser ist, als meine Turbine.

CPU-Kühler: Der Boxed-Kühler von Intel tut seinen Dienst, da kann man nichts gegen sagen, dennoch wäre es mir lieber im Hochsommer ein paar Grad Celsius im Wärmepolster zu haben, auch ohne Übertaktung.

Bundles: Meine aktuelle Peripherie besteht aus dem günstigsten 7.1 Headset von Speedlink, eineer Microsoft Sidewinder Tastatur, und einer Logitech M-BZ105A. Alles Geräte, die ihren Dienst zwar tun, aber aufgrund des Studentischen Geldbeutels immer nur gerade so die gewünschten Anforderungen erfüllt haben, während alle anderen Optionen teurer waren. Ich habe noch nie mit wirklich hochwertiger Peripherie am eigenen Rechner gearbeitet, da es der Geldbeutel nicht hergibt.

Gehäuse: Der Stahlkoloss, den ich derzeit mein eigen nenne ist weder hübsch, noch zeitgemäß und die Hälfte der Frontanschlüsse sind defekt. Mangels ordentlicher Lüftungsmöglichkeiten habe ich in Marke Eigenbau einen Blechrahmen über 3 5,25 Zoll Einschübe gezogen, und dort einen Lüfter montiert, was den Rechner von Düsenjet auf Turbine drosseln konnte in der Lautstärke, aber trotzdem weit entfernt ist von den Möglichkeiten eines optimierten Gehäuses.

Monitor: Ich persönlich finde Full-HD immernoch mehr als ausreichend, und ertappe mich während der Arbeit für die Uni mehrfach dabei, dass mit zwei Bildschirme einfach zu wenig sind. Dies sind derzeit ein 19-Zöller von Medion mit 1440x900 Pixeln, und als Hauptbildschirm ein iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU. Ein dritter Bildschirm würde es mir sehr viel einfacher machen, alle benötigten Dokumente auf einen Blick zu haben, da kann ich auch über die unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und Displaygrößen hinwegsehen.

Bis hierhin erstmal vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## BurnedToast (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

Da ich es in der PCGH gelesen habe werfe ich dann auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring. Mein PC weiß das er es nötig hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle konfiguration

CoolerMaster Case (Irgendwann um 2009 rum)
MSI 970A-G45 Mainboard
AMD Phenom II 1075
Boxed Kühler
Sparkle GTX 560 (vorher EVGA Gtx 560 TI die aber leider inzwischen Macken hat.)
8 GB Kingston DDR3 RAM
630Watt Berlin Netzteil (ein ersatzteil in Form eines 500Watt Straight Power ist bereits vorhanden)
Monitor ASUS 1440X900


Aufrüsten würde ich gern:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Tja ich weiß dass das Gehäuse in dem sich meine Gerätschaften zur Zeit befinden nicht mal annähernd den bedürfnissen aktueller Hardware entspricht, warum habe ich also kein neues Gehäuse ausgesucht? Ich habe eins, zwar kein BeQuiet, aber ein DG7000. Tja wie kommt es? Leider spielt sich nicht immer alles so ab wie man es gern hätte, dadurch warten Netzteil und Gehäuse auch seit drei Monaten darauf operiert und benutzt zu werden. Vor ein Paar Tagen viel mir euer Gewinnspiel wieder ein, als eines der RAM Module sich anschickte Bluescreens zu produzieren. Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei schmiss einen Rigel raus und hoffte das beste. Das gute an der Sache war wohl das ich den richtigen entfehrnt hatte, denn der PC bootete wieder vernünftig. Spielen mit 4GB war allerdings nicht wirklich spaßig. Gut für mich das ich noch baugleichen RAM von der letzten Aufrüstung aus der Familie da hatte, als dann mein alter, mehr oder weniger treuer Freund, so offen vor mir Stand musste ich ihn einfach mal abknipsen und zwar bevor ich für ihn eine Oldieplakette bestelle. 

An einem Pc ist mir wie bei einigen anderen Dingen das Gesamtbild wichtig. Der Pc braucht nicht flüsterleise sein, allerdings sollte er auch einem Heavymetal Konzert konkurrenz machen. Bei den letzten interfamilliären PC-Aufbauten bemerkte ich dann auch endlich das es sich doch auch lohnt nicht den Boxed Lüfter zu verwenden und auf die Hitzeentwicklung zu achten (das allerdings tue ich schon seit mein Bruder einen MSI Laptop mit defektem CPU Lüfter gekauft hatte und es meine glorreiche Aufgabe war abhilfe zu schaffen). Nichts desto trotz, mein PC braucht ein Upgrade, diesen Sommer hat er mir gezeigt das ein Hecklüfter einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist (zzgl. Staub der inzwischen entfehrnt wurde). Daher kaufte ich ein neues Gehäuse, 2 Lüfter von Enermax und plante eine GTX 106/70 einzubauen.  Eine 1080 ist zwar "nice to have" aber weit jenseits meines Geldbeutels. 

Mein Monitor ist mein guter alter Freund, er hat damals eine 17" Röhre Ersetzt. Was für ein Fortschritt. Seit damals hat er einen Pixelfehler, genau einen^^. An den hab ich mich gewöhnt und meistens ist er auch gar nicht da, nur ab und zu ist da der Grüne Punkt, hin und wieder nervt er aber ich zähle es zur "Persönlichkeit" des Rechners. Maus und Tastatur haben in den vergangenen Jahren öfters einmal gewechselt. Von "Noname" zu "hat Name" und zurück oder nochmal zurück. Zurzeit nutze ich eine Speedlink Parthica Tastatatur die ein K200 Logitech abgelöst hat und eine Roccat Kone[+], wobei ich diese einfach haben wollte.  

Da es inzwischen mein liebstes Hobby geworden ist, würde ich die Hardware auch gern selbst in meinen Rechner einbauen, bisher habe ich noch jedes System das man mir vorgesetzt hat zum laufen gebracht.

Ich danke herzlich für´s Lesen


----------



## Amarekratio (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da lese ich die PCGH schon seit der ersten Ausgabe und mir ist erst in diesem Jahr aufgefallen, dass es eine Pimp my PC Aktion gibt. Vielleicht ist mir aber auch erst dieses Jahr aufgefallen, dass mein PC eine Auffrischung gebrauchen könnte, da er zum größten Teil aus 2011 stammt. Fangen wir also erst mal mit den Specs an:

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev. 3 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis
Lüfter: Be Quiet Silentwings 140mm
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16GB (Speicher war 2011 günstig)
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
	    Samsung Evo 850 1TB (aufgerüstet)
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-222AB
Blu-Ray: Pioneer BDR-208DBK
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-500W
Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Arc Midi
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech G700
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H

Wie man an der Hardware sicher schon erkennen kann, ist damit jedes grafiklastige Spiel das nach 2013 rausgekommen ist in 1080p und mit vollen Details unspielbar. Bis vor kurzem war das aber kein Problem, denn ich bin kein Spieler der immer die neueste Grafikbombe spielen muss. Die letzten Spiele mit Bombastgrafik die ich spielen konnte waren Far Cry 3 und Tomb Raider (der Reboot natürlich) und das ist schon eine Weile her. Durch die Vollversion von Assassin's Creed 2 in der PCGH vor etwa einem Jahr wurde ich hier angefixt und habe relativ zügig Teil 1 nachgeholt, die Ezio Trilogie und anschließend auch AC 3 durchgespielt (mit vollen Details). Mit Black Flag war es dann aber vorbei, hier gab es dann nur noch eine Dia-Show. Jetzt schlummert das Spiel schon seit ein paar Monaten auf der Platte, ungespielt, weil ich die real wirkende Karibik nicht mit mittleren Details durchstreifen möchte.
Das ist aber nicht das einzige Spiel bei dem meine Grafikkarte auf dem letzten Loch pfeift. Nach Far Cry 3 würde ich gerne auch den vierten Teil und Primal mir zu Gemüte führen, die Let's Plays dazu sahen vielversprechend aus. Seit Legion muss ich auch bei World of Warcraft ordentlich die Details zurückschrauben um das ganze noch flüssig spielen zu können. So konnte ich unter anderem auch noch nicht die neue Sichtweite genießen.

Ich spiele schon seit einer Weile mit dem Gedanken die Grafikkarte zu erneuern, denn das ist momentan der größte Flaschenhals. Zwar ist auch die CPU schon recht alt und damit auch das Board, aber hier müsste ich einiges an Kohle in die Hand nehmen und praktisch alles durchtauschen (CPU, MB, RAM). Nur wird sich das in den FPS bei weitem nicht so bemerkbar machen, wie eine aktuelle Grafikkarte. Persönlich hätte ich vermutlich noch etwas gewartet, bis ein 8GB Grafikkarte für unter 250 Euro zu haben ist, die gleichzeitig auch noch sehr leise ist, dann wäre wieder für 5 Jahre ausgesorgt gewesen. 

Kommen wir jetzt zu meinem Wunsch PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden, weil sie die gewünschten 8GB mitbringt und nicht zu laut ist. Zwar ist die Karte vollkommen überdimensionniert für den Rest des Systems, ich kann vermutlich nicht mal die volle Leistung abrufen denn mein PCIe Slot ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, noch nach dem 2.0 Standard gebaut und nicht 3.0, aber damit habe ich eine solide Grundlage wenn ich mal den Rest austausche. Laut PCGH-Test aus 08/2016 kommt die Grafikkarte unter Last auf eine Lautheit von 1,4 Sone, das ist zwar lauter als meine aktuelle Karte, die vor vielen Jahre mit - ich meine es waren 0,7 Sone - gemessen wurde, aber es ist immer noch eine eher leise Grafikkarte. 

Die Lautstärke des PCs ist für mich ein wichtiges Kriterium beim Bau meines letzten PCs gewesen, deshalb habe ich mich bei den Lüftern für Silent Wings entschieden, sowohl beim Bau als auch bei dieser Aktion. Nach 5 Jahren kann man die dann schon mal austauschen. Wenn ich jetzt 3 Lüfter auf den Genesis knalle, dann kann ich vielleicht auch endlich das K in meinem Prozessor nutzen und ihn auf seine alten Tage noch einmal übertakten.

Beim Netzteil habe ich auch wieder zum be quiet gegriffen, nicht nur weil der Name Programm ist, sondern auch weil die Qualität passt. Ich vermute zwar, dass die 1070 auch mit meinem alten 500W Netzteil laufen würde, aber nach 5 Jahren darf auch das Netzteil mal ausgetauscht werden. Mit 800 W habe ich war mehr Leistung als ich brauchen werde, ich finde aber die zusätzlichen Features wie Kabelmanagement mittlerweile äußerst praktisch, etwas das ich 2011 falsch eingeschätzt hatte.

Das Roccat Bundle werde ich vermutlich nur zum Teil selbst einsetzen können, denn auf meine Logitech G700 möchte ich als MMO-Zocker nicht verzichten, und wenn ich sowieso die Gaming Software installieren muss, würde ich auch bei meiner Logitech G11 bleiben. Über diese beiden Teile würde sich dann sicher meine Freundin freuen. Headset und Mauspad hingegen kann ich gut gebrauchen, bei meinem alten Headset ist schon vor paar Monaten der Schaum abgegangen und ich habe eine Neuanschaffung vor mir hergeschoben.

Beim Monitor ist mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht gefallen, ich habe lange zwischen dem UHD und QHD geschwankt. Ich hoffe das folgende klingt jetzt keinesfalls wie eine Beschwerde, denn man schaut einem geschenkten Gaul ja auch nicht ins Maul. Mein Problem ist 4k im Allgemeinen. Mit einer 1070 kann man zwar ein 4k Display ganz gut befeuern, aber eigentlich ist es noch etwas zu früh für 4k. Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck nachdem ich den Beitrag zu dem Thema in der aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen habe. Hinzu kommt das Problem mit der Skalierung direkt in Windows. Nicht jede Software unterstützt Skalierung vernünftig, da hat man dann mal zu kleine Buttons und mal zu kleine Dialoge. Bei meinem Dienst-Laptop (bei dem ich unfreiwillig 4k bei 15" nehmen musste) habe ich die Auflösung irgendwann frustriert auf 1080p gestellt. Möglicherweise muss man aber an einem 27" Display keine Skalierung einsetzen. Das würde ich dann halt testen und da war ja noch die Sache mit dem Gaul und so.

Sollte mein PC ausgewählt werden, würde ich die Teile selbst einbauen denn ich baue PCs zusammen seit ich 17 bin, was für mich leider schon mein halbes Leben her ist. Ich würde den Umbau, wenn gewünscht, auch in Videoform dokumentieren, inklusive eines vorher/nachher Vergleiches in Form von Benchmarks um zu zeigen wie groß der Einfluss der Grafikkarte ist.

Apropos Video, hier findet die Hardware-Vorstellung in Videoform: PC Games Hardware - Pimp my PC Contest 2016 Bewerbung - YouTube


----------



## Deltasoul (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH X Team,

sowelche Aktionen finde ich immer gut, da man aber meisst nicht gewinnt freue ich mich meisst für andere und hoffe dann auch
das es dieser auch wirklich verdient hat.

Ich habe nun nicht den schlechtesten PC und vielleicht werden sich welche aufregen warum ich hier mit mache aber 
ich habe auch hart für meinen jetzigen PC gearbeitet und die Sachen die ich ausgesucht habe machen auch alle sinn.

CPU: i7 3930K
CPU-Kühler: Kryos Delrin (Custom Wasserkühlung)
Mainboard: ASRock X79 XTREME4
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz
GPU: Zotac 980TI mit Alphacool Block
Netzteil: Corsair HX1000i
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
SSD´s: 120GB 840EVO 480GB Sandisk Ultra II 480GB 750 Evo
Soundkarte: Asus D2X PCI-e
Radiatoren: Alphacool XT45 280 u. Alphacool XT45 360
Lüfter: 4 X 120er Thermaltake Riing u. 2 X 140er Noctua Redux
Pumpe: Alphacool VPP655
Reservoir: EK 140

Was ich gerne hätte
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 3 ×140 mm  (1 Punkt)

Begründung

Ich wollte schon immer ein 4k Monitor aber die sind mir einfach viel zu teuer und selbst wenn ich mir einen leisten würde wäre mit der 980ti schnell schluss wegen dem VRAM und der Leistung deswegen braucht man auch wenigstens eine 1080 dafür. Ich bin auch ganz Ehrlich mit meiner Tastatur und Maus bin ich super zufrieden und deswegen würde ich alles einem Freund von mir geben der sich auch wirklich freuen wird, davon ab das meine alte Grafikkarte auch ein Freund kriegen würde.

Die hängen gebliebene Karte ist natürlich jetzt fest musste noch was daran machen

Der Transport von meinem Rechner fänd ich nicht so dolle da es halt eine Custom Wasserkühlung ist.
Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges hören


----------



## 1st Leon (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH X Team,

also im da im Moment mein Rechner eine richtige Krücke ist wäre so ein "Aufrüstbundle" garnicht mal schlecht .
Einbauen würde ich es natürlich gerne selbst (ja mein aktueller Rechner sieht von innen momentan furchtbar aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Gehäuse:         Sharkoon MS140
Netzteil:          250 Watt Netzteil 80+ Gold
Mainboard:    Gigabyte B85M-D3H
Prozessor:      Intel Core i3 4340
Ram:                  4GB DDR3 von Corsair
Grafikkarte:   Geforce GTX 650 Amp Edition 
Festplatte:      1x Intenso SSD 120gb
                             1x 3tb Festplatte von Seagate 


Um das Ding mal wieder in Schwung zu bringen hätte ich gerne folgende Kombination 

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 3 ×  140 mm (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



So,
nadann wünsche ich mir 
und allen anderen hier viel Glück und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## HerrEismann (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dies sind die Komponenten, mit denen ich meinen PC gern aufrüsten möchte.  
Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: A6-3600
CPU-Kühler: Blockkühler mit 92mm Lüfter
Mainboard: Sockel FM1 (konkreter Name keine Ahnung)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4 GiByte DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 6530D
Datenträger: HDD mit 1TB
Netzteil: Huntkey (280W)
Gehäuse: Lenovo-Midi-Tower
Lüfter: 1x120mm (vorinstalliert)
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens (Office-Monitor)
Maus: Lenovo Standard Maus
Tastatur: Lenovo Standard Tastatur
Headset: Speedlink SL-4475-BK Xanthos


Mir ist bewusst, dass der Prozessor, das Mainboard und der Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr die Besten sind, diese würde ich aber aus eigener Tasche aufrüsten. Ich ''muss'' meinen PC aufrüsten/erneuern, da ich gern andere Spiele, als Minecraft, spielen möchte und diese erfordern nun eben mehr Leistung. Die FPS sind sehr schlecht in solchen Spielen, der Lüfter ist sehr laut, der Zugriff auf die Grafikhardware wir manchmal verwehrt und dadurch fährt sich der PC 20 min runter und versucht das Problem zu beheben, und, und, und. Ihre tolle Aktion kommt deshalb gerade zur rechten Zeit. Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich deshalb die Hardware bekomme.
LG HerrEismann


----------



## Motor-Psycho (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGames Hardware Community,
Da mein Alter PC sehr alst ist und ich wieder auf meinen PC zum zocken zurückgreifen möchte (Da ich jetzt UHD nutzen möchte und das passende Anzeigegerät schon bei mir zu Hause ist), 
würde ich gerne meinen PC mit folgenden kopmonenten verfeinern, da bei mir ein Wechsel auf Skylake sowieso geplant ist.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit nutze ich noch folgendes System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws8GB DDR3 
Mainboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3.0
Graffikarte(n): MSI Lightning HD 6970 (Nur noch eine da nr.2 leider Defekt)
Netzteil: CoolerMaster GX750
Speicher: Samsung 850 Pro 128GB (Betriebsystem usw.) + Seagate 1TB 3,5" HDD
Gehäuse: Aerocool RS9 Devil Red
Laufwerke: Jeweils LG BluRay und DVD Brennen und ein Kartenleser

Das Kabelmanagement wird natührlich auch wieder überarbeitet !

Umsteigen würde ich vermuhtlich:

Mainboard: MSI GAming M5
CPU: Skylake 6700K
RAM: DDR4 RAM 3000MHz Marke und Modell noch nicht klar (da ich mit dem CPU Kühler planen muss)

Solch eine Aktion finde ich natührlich super und würde mich über die Aufrüstkomponenten sher freuen und selbstverständlich auch selbst verbauen 

LG Steffen Sauer


----------



## Orth (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH Team,

vor kurzem zog Frau Croft bei mir ein, ....und ich stellte fest, das sie doch sehr ansruchsvoll ist. 
Sie würde wohl lieber Porsch fahren, als sich bei mir wie ein gelegentliches Daumenkino anzufühlen.

Behausung: NZXT 410 Phantom
                          CPU i5 3570K
                          Corsair H100i V2
                          ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
                          Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 / 16Gb
                          MSI GTX 970
                          Be Quiet Straight Power E9 - 580W
                          Samsung SSD, WD HD
                          Monitor Asus VE248 (Full HD)



My Pimp wären: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
                                    MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G                (35 Punkte)
                                    Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11                (10 Punkte)

 Macht zusammen 66 Punkte, und einen fürs Glück.

Die Auswahl treffe ich, um mich ...vielleicht dauerhaft... von Full HD zu verabschieden.
Das NT sollte dann auch noch Reserven für etwas Schnick Schnack haben.

                                               MfG


----------



## Rousi (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Weiter nun in unserem Sonntag Abend Programm geht es mit PCGHs Pimp my PC 2016 Aktion.

Unsere heutige Kandidatin ist das Hamburger Nordlicht "*Elaine*".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kDIFGzK7iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Elaine punktet auf den ersten Blick mit ihren schönen Formen und Rundungen in Form eines _Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX_.
 Zum eleganten Äußeren, weiß sie auch mit dezent farblich gesetzten Akzenten zu verzücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elaine überzeugt aber nicht nur mit ihrem Äußeren:

Eingebettet im _Asus Z170-A_, schlummert ihr treibendes Kraftpaket in Form eines _Intel Core i5 6600k_.
Elaine verlässt sich Speicher technisch auf die Reserven des gut bestückten _32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200_ Kits und behält trotz Übertaktung mit der _EKWB Custom Wasserkühlung_ stets einen kühlen Kopf.

Das aufeinander abgestimmte Prozessor-Arbeitsspeicher Power-Duo bestreitet dabei ein leicht ungleiches Wettrennen mit der neuen, wenn auch nicht ganz zufriedenstellenden _MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G_.
(Einer nahe stehenden Informationsquelle zufolge erlag der Vorgänger dem Burnout-Syndrom und es musste vorübergehend Ersatz ins Boot geholt werden.)

Tägliche Aufgaben und Hobbies werden auf einer _Samsung EVO SSD 840_, sowie _Samsung EVO SSD 850_ mit jeweils 250GB geparkt und auch von diesen wieder abverlangt.
Das Gesamtpaket wird dabei von einem grazilen _Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 750W_ versorgt. Die fesche Hamburgerin zeigt sich hier selbstbewusst mit langen, weißen und sehr sexy Custom-Sleeved Cables.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch wenn sie schon ein grundsolides Gestell vorzuzeigen hat, sieht Elaine doch noch Ausbaupotenzial um ihre schlummernden Leistungen und Reserven vollends entfalten zu können.
Elaine weiß, was sie will und hat genaue Vorstellungen was ihre Aufrüst-Wünsche betrifft:

Die junge Hamburgerin träumt von der überaus attraktiven *MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G*, mit welcher sie in stundenlangen Sessions durch ihre Lieblings Gamingwelten und Abenteuer streifen möchte.
Bereits im Vorfeld ist klar, dass der Hitzkopf auch auf die Dauer einen kühlen Kopf bewahren muss und einem Umbau auf Wasserkühlung nicht auskommt. Dieser kleine kosmetische Eingriff ist jedoch zu verschmerzen, wenn dadurch die potente Leistung länger gehalten werden kann.

Elaine ist sich bewusst, dass mit dem Umbau der neuen GPU auf Wasserkühlung auch eine Generalüberholung und Erweiterung des Kühlkreislaufes ansteht. Das *140mm-Trio an be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM* Lüftern wird bei der Erweiterung und dem Umbau den gebührenden Einsatz finden.
Ob dabei auf interne oder externe Wärmetauscher gesetzt wird, ist noch in Klärung und wird in einem bebilderten Tagebuch in den lokalen PCGH Foren kundgetan.

Damit der Regelbetrieb auch während der Umbauphase weitergehen kann, wird der *be quiet! Pure Rock Slim* versuchen dürfen das angenehme Betriebsklima zu halten und Elaines ungezügeltes Temperament zu zähmen.

Die junge Dame wünscht sich ebenso noch einen eleganten Begleiter und hat dabei den *iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* ins Auge gefasst. Dieser soll zusammen mit der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G als Dolmetscher fungieren und die grafischen und rechnerischen Leistungen qualitativ und gestochen scharf zu Bilde bringen.
Der altgediente Samsung T240, der bei längeren Arbeitszeiten noch fiepend die Fahnenstange hält, kann dann in den Ruhestand geschickt werden.

Frau von Welt achtet natürlich auch auf die kleinen Annehmlichkeiten und so soll das Gesamtbild durch das Accessoires Bundle, welches die vier Freunde *ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga* umfasst, abgerundet werden.


Soo liebes PCGH-Team, jetzt darfst Du Dich für dieses Herzblatt entscheiden und die fesche Hamburgerin glücklich machen.


Viele Grüße,
Rousi



»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600k
Mainboard: Asus Z170-A
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200
GPU: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 750W (Custom-Sleeved Cables)
Festplatten: 1* Samsung EVO SSD 840 250GB (System/Programme), 1* Samsung EVO SSD 850 250GB (Steam)
Monitor: Samsung T240
Kühlung: EKWB Custom Wasserkühlung (EK-Supremacy EVO, EK-CoolStream PE 360, EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM, EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir und diverse andere Kleinteile)
»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«
Für das Upgrade habe ich folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«»«


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,

was soll man zu meinem Rechenknecht sagen? Er ist nicht mehr der jüngste, aber im Stich gelassen hat er mich bisher nicht. Damit das auch in Zukunft so bleibt, benötigt er ein ordentliches Upgrade.

Hier aber erstmal seine aktuellen Innereien und die Peripherie:

CPU: i5-3570k
CPU-Kühler: Dark-Rock Pro
Mainboard: Z77X-D3H
RAM: 2 x Corsair 8GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX570 Phantom
SSD/HDD: 256GB SSD + 2 x 1TB HDD
Netzteil: Antec TruePower 550W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Lüfter: 3 x be quiet! Silentwings USC 140mm
Monitor: 2 x 24 Zoll (1920x1080)
Maus: Logitech G700, Tastatur: Logitech G105, Headset: Logitech G35

Speziell die GTX570 ist ihrem Lebensende nahe und muss dringend ersetzt werden, am besten durch die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G. 
Da ich ein sehr großer Fan von Silent-PCs bin und mein jetziges Netzteil nicht wirklich leise ist, habe ich mich für das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt entschieden und die drei be quiet! Silent Wings 3 (140mm) runden die Ruhe im Gehäuse ab. 
Mein Headset häutet sich schon und leider wächst das Kunstleder nicht nach, also klingt ein neues Peripherie-Set von ROCCAT (Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga) sehr gut.
Zu guter Letzt noch zu meinen Monitoren: Zwei 24'' Monitore eignen sich natürlich gut zum Arbeiten, aber zum Spielen ist natürlich ein 27'' Monitor wie der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 um vieles besser geeignet, ganz zu schweigen von der Steigerung der Auflösung von FullHD auf WQHD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal meine Auswahl in kurzer und übersichtlicher Form:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Schönen Restsonntag noch und allen viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel,
Chris

P.S.: Ja ich weiß, ich sollte den PC vielleicht öfter entstauben.


----------



## EricTimm (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67

Aktuelles System: CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k
                              CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Mach X2
                              Mainboard: AsRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
                              RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x 8GB Kit DDR-2400 CL16-16-16
                              HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
                              SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB
                              GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro+
                              WLAN+Bluetooth: Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Rev. 1.0
                              DVD Brenner: Samsung SH-224FB
                              Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
                              Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
                              Monitor: LG 24MB56HQ-B
                              Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia Black
                              Tastatur: Corsair Raptor K30

Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=921307&d=147662

Begründung: Im Sommer ist mein PC trotz (oder gerade wegen) des gedämmten Gehäuses recht laut geworden, weshalb ich Lüfter und CPU-Kühler austauschen möchte. Die größte Wärme- und damit auch Lautstärkequelle ist ja bekanntlich die Grafikkarte. Deshalb möchte ich gerne die kühle, leise und leistungsstarke GTX 1070 haben. Damit diese aber ihr Potenzial ausspielen kann, hätte ich gern den 1440p Monitor von iiyama (dessen Bezeichnung zu kompliziert ist um sie sich zu merken). Damit sich die Spiele nicht nur schön anschauen lassen sondern auch gut steuerbar sind nehme ich das Kit bestehend aus der Nyth, dem Taito, der Skeltr und dem Renga.


----------



## FASler91 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Danke das Ihr wieder so eine tolle Aktion macht.

Möchte nun auch mal eine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC" dalassen.

Ehrlich gesagt Bewerbe ich mich nicht für mich selber, sonder für meine jüngere Schwester die grade Mitten in der Ausbildung steckt 
und sich deshalb keinen neuen Pc leisten kann.
aus diesem Grunde habe ich mitte des Jahres ihr einen Pc aus Alter Hardware von Freunden und Bekannten zusammengestrickt.

Das bisherige System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 Sokel 1150
Mainboard: ASUS Z97-Plus , Intel Z97
GPU: Asus GTX 750ti, 2GB OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3 16 Gb
Netzteil: XFX TS 550W ATX
HDD:  Toshiba SATA 6G, DT01ACA100, 3,5 Zoll - 1 TB
SSD: Transcend MTS400 SSD 256GB M.2
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W BLUE
Montior: Dell xxxxx

Leider mussten wir feststellen die Grafikkarte nicht mehr die Beste ist und oftmals auch Grafikfehler produziert,
Peripherie und Monitor zu klein und doch sehr veraltet sind 
und der Pc eigendlich nur zum Schreiben von Wochenberichten taugt und nicht zum Zocken.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr System von Euch zum Pimpen ausgewählt werden würde, denn sie hat es echt verdient mal richtig Zocken zu dürfen.


Folgende Komponenten würden den Rechenknecht echt aufwerten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße 
         der FASler91 


Und natürlich wünschen ich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel, und ein großes dankeschön an PCGH und alle Sponsonen für die Hammer Aktion.


----------



## Audimax123 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,
schon mal vorab sehr coole Aktion die "Ihr" wieder macht. 

Mein System:

CPU:                  Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz
CPU-Kühler:	Intel Boxed Kühler  
GPU:		       im Moment keine (ich benutze die Integrierte Grafik der CPU) 
RAM:		       16GB DDR3 
Mainboard:	ASUS Maximus VII Ranger Z97
Netzwerk:	ASUS PCE-AC56 AC1300 PCIe WLAN Karte
Netzteil:	       be quiet! PURE POWER 500W	
             SSD: 	Samsung 850 Evo 120GB
           HDD:	Seagate Desktop HDD 3.5“ 1TB + Fujitsu 2.5“ 80GB
           DVD:	Samsung SH-224GB/BEBE DVD Brenner
Gehäuse:  	Thermaltake Chaser A31


Die Auswahl:

Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:     be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_Audimax123_


----------



## Crashie (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
erstmal riesiges Dankeschön, dass ihr das Pimp my PC macht. 
Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich mitmache, hoffentlich habe ich ja dieses Mal Glück! ^^
Ich habe schon länger vor, meinen Rechner aufzurüsten, aber als Student reicht das Geld nicht aus, um mir was gescheites zu kaufen. :/
Falls ich gewinne, schicke ich euch meinen PC ein, da ich auf keinen Fall riskieren möchte, was kaputtzumachen.
Ich bin kein Typ Mensch, der sich viel in Foren aufhält, aber auf Youtube bin ich regelmäßig dabei.
Im Anhang werden Fotos vom Innenraum sein, die noch vom letzten Jahr sind.
Es hat sich seitdem nichts geändert und ich spare mir das unter den Tisch Klettern und aufmachen des PCs. ^^
Tolle Aktion und ich wünsche allen viel Glück!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Thomas aka. Crashie


Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
CPU: Intel Core i5 2320
Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43
RAM: 4 mal 4Gb Kingston DDR3
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 530W


----------



## O77I (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen,
mal wieder eine schöne Aktion und genau richtig zum Release von Battlefield 1.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3
RAM: 4x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333MHz CL7
Graka: ASUS STRIX-GTX970
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
HDD: WD 640GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W
Soundkarte: Creative x-fi xtreme music
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Monitor: 26" Fujitsu

Entschieden habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Meine Schwerpunkte liegen, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, auf Grafikleistung und einem leisem System. Hohe Bildwiederholungsraten und hohe Details auf dem iiyama sollten für die 1080 kein Problem darstellen. Die Produkte von be quiet sollten es ermöglichen in Verbindung mit meinem R5 ein flüsterleises System zu erstellen. Leider haben mir hier zwei Punkt für den Dark Rock Pro 3 gefehlt. Mit ihm wäre die Auswahl perfekt gewesen. Abgerundet wird meine Auswahl von tollen Roccat Produkten, die meine vorhandenen Peripherie aufwerten bzw. ergänzen.
Mir ist bewusst, sollte ich gewinnen, ist eine Aufrüstung von MB, CPU und RAM erforderlich, damit die 1080 nicht durch die CPU limitiert wird und ihre ganze Performance ausspielen kann. Ich würde dann meinen in die Jahre gekommenen Phenom in Rente schicken und gegen eine neue Skylake Plattform (Z170) austauschen.
So sollte ich dann wieder gerüstet sein für die nächsten Jahre! 

Schöne Grüße
Oliver


----------



## frank0110 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel core i7-4820K
MB :ASUS Rampage lV Extreme
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1866 G skill
SSD: Kingston SH100S3120G 128GB 2X
Graka: MSI N580GTX M2D15D5
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ
HDD: ST2000DX001
NT: BQT-P7-850 Watt
Geh: Thermaltake Xaser lll
Kü: Dark Rock Pro 2
Opt: BH10LS38/GH20NS10
SK: Creative SB X-FiTitanium Fatal1ty

Meine Pimp Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der Schwachpunkt meines Systems ist momentan die Grafikkarte. Da ich die GTX1080 wollte, sind in den anderen Kategorien nur die mit den wenigsten Punten versehenen Komponenten übriggeblieben.
Den Austausch möchte ich selbst erledigen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konit (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Erstma find ich es super, das ihr sowas macht  
Also Mein Pc hat ein RealPower ECO Silent 420 als Netzteil, Intel core i5 als Prozessor, einer Geforce GTX 950 als Grafikkarte und ein ASROCK H81M-DGS R2.0 Motherboard.


----------



## Forrest_de (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

es ist  das erste mal das ich an so einer Aktion teilnehme. 

Mein alter Rechenknecht fristet unter dem Schreibtisch sein Dasein. Das Gehäuse ist über 10 Jahre alt und für die neuen Speichermedien findet sich kein rechter Platz. 
Meine alte i5 370K CPU hat ihren Platz auf einem ASROCK Z77 Extrem4 Mainboard, mit samt 16GB Ram und wird von einem Boxed Kühler gekühlt. Die Bildausgabe übernimmt eine Nvida GTX970 an einen 24" AOC 144Hz Monitor.
Die Eingabe erfolgt von einer 08/15 Microsoft Tastatur und einer Logitech G9 Maus. Damit man mich im TS hört verwende ich einen Standmicro und eine Audio-Technica Kopfhörer.

Da ich ein Hobbyspieler bin (Freu mich schon auf BF1) und mit dem Rechner noch andere dinge mache, habe ich mich für folgende Aufrüstkomponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

Die Auswahl dürfte die Gesunde Mitte sein, und ich bräuchte ich meinen PC nicht mehr unter dem Schreibtisch verstecken  Und nun der Grund für´s verstecken:

Gruß Forrest


----------



## angel6884 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!

Ich war mal wieder in einen Zeitschriftenladen und sah eure Zeitschrift, da lass ich mit großen Aufdruck Pimp My PC 2016. 
Als ich dann die Seite aufschlug und sah was es hier zu gewinnen gibt, musste ich unbedingt mitmachen.

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Phenom II 1045T
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900A LED
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800, 2 x 1 GiByte DDR2-800
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5750 1 GB GDDR5
Datenträger: HDD mit 1 TB Samsung
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W
Gehäuse: AeroCool DS 200 Red Edition, schallgedämmt
Lüfter: AeroCool (vorne): 1x 140mm, 800rpm, (hinten): 1x 120mm
Monitor: Qonix 22" LED TV LED-8122DVBT FullHD
Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider
Tastatur: Saitek K120 Slimline Multimedia Keyboard
Headset: keins

Meine Aufrüstoption:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:

Die Grafikkarte ist in die Jahre gekommen und stellt nur wenige Spiele noch flüssig dar und macht ziemlich laut. Mit dieser Grafikkarte will ich dann auch Videos per CUDA-Codierung verwenden, da es mir mit der CPU zu lange dauert. (Geschwindigkeit ist mir wichtiger als absolutes perfektes Bild)

Der CPU-Kühler dreht sich manchmal nicht mehr doch dank der Gehäuselüfter konnte ich die CPU gerade noch unter 95°C halten (bei Volllast).

Lüfter passen in mein System noch genug rein, damit ich alle Lüfter auf minimal Betrieb laufen lassen kann.

Maus und Tastatur besitze ich, dass einfachste was es gibt, deswegen wäre ich gespannt auf Highend-Geräte.
Headset besitze ich keins, brauche aber eins für TS3, Skype, etc.

Mein jetziger Monitor ist ein alter zu klein gewordener Fernseher mit 22 Zoll und 1080p Auflösung. 

Bild:


----------



## Satsujin (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi 

Hier mein Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3
CPU: Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1230V3
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: Crucial BX200 480GB, 2,5"
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 
Monitor: 2 Stück BenQ 24" FHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünscht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## alwindarion (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich von Eurer „Pimp my PC 2016-Aktion“ gelesen habe, bewerbe ich mich hiermit darauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Alter PC* 
*Prozessor*                  AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,40 GHz     
*CPU-Kühler    *             Xigmatek Dark Knight     
*Mainboard    *             Msi 790fx-GD70     
*Arbeitsspeicher*        4*2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3  1333MHz     
*Grafikkarte    *              Sapphire Radeon 6870     
*Datenträger    *              SSD mit 256GB, HDD mit 160 GB, HDD mit 1TB
*Netzteil   *                      BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W  
*Gehäuse     *                     Lian Li Armorsuit P60   
*Monitor *                         LG 24GM77-B    
*Maus*                                Logitech G9x                                                                        Roccat Kova
*Tastatur    *                      Microsoft Sidewinder X6    
*Headset    *                      Nicht vorhanden    

Mir ist bewusst, dass mein Prozessor nicht mehr der Jüngste ist und man aus meinem System keinen Über-Rechner mehr zaubern kann, 
jedoch bin ich relativ genügsam und muss nicht alle Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich am meisten an meinem PC stört, ist die hohe Lautheit bei Spielen, die primär von der Grafikkarte verursacht wird. 
Die Gehäuselüfter meines ungedämmten Lian Li-Towers sind allerdings auch nicht die leisesten.
Daher würde ich mich extrem über ein leises System freuen und habe deshalb folgende Komponenten für das Upgrade ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

â€‹Da Ihr ja vermutlich sehr sehr viele Bewerbungen durchschaut, habe ich versucht mich kurz zu halten....deshalb schon mal vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen! 
In diesem Sinne viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Jawakada (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Hannes und ich bin leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler.
Ich verfolge PCGH bereits seit einigen Jahren und möchte nun mich auch mal an der geringen Chance des Gewinnens hier versuchen. 
Nun jedoch zu meinem jetzigen Setup. Es besteht aus den nachfolgenden Teilen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM:  2*G.Skill DDR3 4GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 450 Watt (80+)
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 13
Festplatten: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD; 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Economy
Monitor: BenQ XL2411T

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, stammen die meisten Teile nicht aus diesem Jahr, um etwas genauer zu sein, wurde dieser PC ursprünglich 2011 als Büro- und Videobearbeitungscomputer gebaut und von mir dieses Jahr bereits zu einem Gaming PC mit einer GTX 970 aufgerüstet und um einen Airflow zu erzeugen mit zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 2 erweitert. Probleme machten mir allerdings die mangelnden Anschlüsse des Netzteils, weswegen ich einen Adapter für das Stromkabel zur GTX 970 benötigte.  Des weiteren war es damals nicht üblich, dass Netzteile Modular sind, weshalb das in dem Bild zu sehende Kabelgewirr entstand. Ein weiterer Aspekt, warum ich dringendst ein neues Mainboard benötigen würde ist die Tatsache, dass das jetzige nur PCIe 2.0 besitzt und nicht 3.0. Ich wäre natürlich bereit einen neuen Prozessor und RAM zu kaufen, sollte ich bei dieser Aktion gewinnen. Und da ich gerade auf den RAM zu sprechen komme, dieser ist auch nicht mehr der schnellste. Zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch das Gehäuse erwähnen, welches auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht den schönsten Eindruck macht und auch nur begrenzt Möglichkeiten für Kabelmanagement bietet. 
Kurz zusammengefasst wären dies meine Aufrüstkomponenten:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe durchaus schon Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau von Computern und hätte notfalls auch einen Freund, welcher regelmäßig PCs baut und auch etwas Case Modding betreibt, der mir helfen könnte, sollte ich nicht mehr weiterkommen. 
Außerdem würde ich mich ungern von meinem PC für längere Zeit trennen und möchte kein Risiko beim Versand des PCs eingehen. Natürlich bin ich bereit vollständiges Bildmaterial zu senden, sollte ich gewinnen.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und mir selbst natürlich auch ;D
Grüße, 
Hannes


----------



## Lhasa (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


 Wer bin ich?
Halli Hallo,

dann will ich doch auch noch meine Bewerbung für eure super Aktion raushauen, bevor die Zeit um ist. Ich heisse *Martin*, bin 33 Jahre alt und befasse mich seit nun fast 20 Jahren mit Computern. Ich habe dabei die klassische Laufbahn durch, C64, Atari, Dx2, P1 usw. Beruflich habe ich mich von den Computern losgesagt, da diese sowieso schon einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit beanspruchen. Mein derzeitiges System hat sich über die Jahre entwickelt und dabei auch meine Ansprüche an die Technik, Optik und Funktionalität. Mein letztes Komplettsystem war damals noch ein Aldi PC, noch zu den Zeiten, als man Schlange gestanden hat vor verschlossener Tür um rechtzeitig so ein Gerät zu ergattern  Seit dem ist mein System immer durch einzelne Komponenten ergänzt und aufgewertet worden. Bis zum dem System, dass jetzt hier vor mir steht war es ein langer Weg, und ein _Ende ist nicht in Sicht_.


 Aktuelles System




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+2]*System*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=+2]*Grafik*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+2]*Festplatte*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[size=+2]*Display*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+2]*Custom Loop*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+2]*Peripherie*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH Wunschkonfiguration

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
.

Warum und Wieso?

Die Entscheidung für das Board und gegen die Grafikkarte liegt primär darin begründet, dass ich noch keinen Grund sehe meine GTX980Ti schon auszutauschen, zumal diese auch wassergekühlt ist, und zum anderen, dass ich ein Upgrade auf die aktuelle Chipgeneration sowieso ins Auge gefasst habe. Die Funktionalität des Mpower Titanium ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und das weiße PCB in Verbindung mit den schwarzen WaKü Komponten würde auch rein optisch mein System aufwerten. Die notwendigen Investitionen für CPU,RAM und M.2 SSD sind auf jeden Fall dann fällig.

Wo wir ja schon bei Punkt 2 sind, dem Case. Das bequiet! Dark Base 900 (Pro) hat mich schon seit dem Release sehr sehr neugierig gemacht. Zwar bin ich mit meinem Air540 eigentlich total zufrieden, aber die Punkte waren hier gut angelegt und sollte ich hier den Zuschlag bekommen wird es mit Sicherheit auch genutzt werden.

Beim Umstieg auf eine andere Platform, bleibt mir ja wieder ein Großteil des alten Systems erhalten, so verrichtet mein Q9550 noch treue Dienste in meinem alten CM 690III.Daher würde mein jetztiges System dann wieder mein Zweitsystem und bräuchte dann ja wieder einen CPU-Kühler und der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist eigentlich total unterfordert mit dem Xeon, aber die Punkte waren übrig daher eben HighEnd.

Der Monitor mit seiner 4K-Auflösung würde meine 980Ti endlich mal etwas fordern und würde sich sicherlich sehr gut in mein Multimonitor Setup einfügen. Kleines Manko dabei ist die FreeSync Technologie, die mir aufgrund der Nvidia Karte leider nicht zur vollen Verfügung steht.

Bei mir gilt im Prinzip [size=+1]*"Der Weg ist das Ziel"*[/size], daher habe ich mich damals auch als totaler Anfänger direkt einer Custom Wasserkühlung gewidmet. Die Planung und der Einbau waren an für sich der spannendeste Teil, jetzt würde ich natürlich gerne auch noch die Funktionalität mehr ausreizen. Wie ich ja schon angekündigt habe, steht ein Umstieg auf X99 oder 1151 sowieso demnächst an, daher habe ich beim Einkauf der Wakü Komponenten auch bereits einen weiteren Radiator und die notwendigen Bauteile mitbestellt. Mich juckt es jetzt tierisch in den Fingern das Ganze in das Base900 einzubauen.
.

Schlußworte

*Danke* für die Chance wirklich tolle Produkte zu _"gewinnen"_, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Mods viel Spass beim Lesen von über 100 Seiten Beiträgen 
Achja und der Mangel an bequiet!, MSI , Roccat und iiyama Produkten in meinem Setup ist erschreckend, bitte ändern 

Grüße
MartinK aka Lhasa


----------



## Biftekie (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team ,

ich mache bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit, da mein Computer kaum noch zu retten ist.
er ist alt , er ist Langsam,  er stürzt regelmäßig ab ---> er ist einfach Mist !
Also versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab ihn lieb , 
doch die Zeit für den Abscheid ist jetzt gekommen,
obwohl ich schon über 10 Jahre mit ihm groß geworden bin.
Situation: Ich bin Schüler und in den letzten Zügen meines Abitures,
so fehlt mir der Überschuss an Geld,
um meinen PC auf herkömmlichen Weg  upzugraden.
Auch kann ich mich nicht mehr unbedingt auf ihn verlassen, 
aufgrund der ständigen Abstürze , was halt sehr
unvorteilhaft für Vorträge, Arbeiten , etc. ist.



Ich würde mich also sehr freuen zu gewinnen, 
um bei meinem zukünftigen Studium einen qualitativ hochwertigen Kameraden an meiner
Seite zu haben, der nicht ständig abstürzt und mich bei Hausarbeiten unterstützt.

Achso und wenn ich nicht mit dem Ein- und Ausschalten meines PCs beschäftigt bin, 
zocke ich natürlich  auch leidenschaftlich gerne, sehr zum  Leidwesen 
meiner Freundin . 
Allerdings war es mir noch nie möglich Battlefield 3 
oder neuere Spiele am Computer zu spielen, da
mein PC immer zu schlecht dafür war :'(




System
Gehäuse:  HP Pavilion FR456AA-ABD a6529.de 103C_53316J
Mainboard : Pegatron Benicia
Gesamtspeicher : 6GB DIMM DDR2 DDR3
Speichermodul : A-Data EXTREME DDR2 800 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (2x)
Speichermodul : Samsung M3 78T2863QZS-CF7 1GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (2x)
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz Sockel  (Socket T)
Prozessor Lüfter : Standard Lüfter von Asus (932rpm)
Monitor : Samsung SMBX2450
Monitor : LG TV
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 
Festplatte:  600GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B0 
Laufwerk: CD-ROM/DVD (E : k.A. @ ATAPI   DVD D  DH16D2S (SATA150, DVD+-R, CD-R)
Lüfter : 13G075135023H2
Netzteil: dps-300ab-19b rev



Wunsch Hardware: Habe ich mithilfe meines Computerexperten ausgesucht, welcher meinte, dass dies vorerst für mich  am besten wäre.
Ich würde mir die Hardware  zuschicken lassen , da mein Computerexperte dies für mich einbauen würde bzw. wir noch außerhalb 
dieser Hardware - Verlosung  mein PC optimieren wollen.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Macht´s nicht gut , macht´s besser ! 
Eurer griechisches Nationalgericht




PS: Sehr coole Aktion von euch und mein PC ist während des Schreibens nur 2 mal abgestürzt^^
        Ich glaube natürlich fest daran, dass ich gewinnen werde, also enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## MrGraf (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,

aktuell probiere ich gerade meinen eher betagten Rechner auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen und ihn zugleich vom statischen Arbeitsplatz wegzubewegen und dafür einen Wohnzimmer PC zu gestalten. Aufgrund familientechnischer Änderungen wird mir ein "Arbeitsplatzrechner" samt Schreibtisch nicht mehr zugesprochen.

Mein PC aktuell:
Mainboard: MSI MS-7504 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Kühlung: Original Kühler 
Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens 
Speicher: Samsung PC2 6400u 2x2GB
Grafik: 9600GT
Festplatte: WD 1TB Green
Netzteil: Delta Electronics DPS-400 B A
Eingaben: Lenovo KB 1021 Tastatur, Razor Diamondback Maus 
Bildausgabe: Fujitsu L22W-1

Meine Wunsch-Erweiterungen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Begründung:
•	Da mein Rechner komplett in die Jahre gekommen ist, werde ich mit mit meinem Weihnachtsgeld einen Rundumschlag machen, aus nix einen neuen Rechner zu gestalten, einzig die große Festplatte wird behalten. Geplant ist ein 1231v3, Asus mini ITX Board, 8 GB DDR3 in einem Sharkoon C10. Wenn ich nun aber beim Gewinnspiel absahnen sollte, kann ich die Konfiguration anpassen. Sodass ich mir zum Beispiel als Basis einen Fractal Node 605 vorstellen kann.
•	Passend  hierfür habe ich mir die Gehäuselüfter, ein Netzteil, Grafikkarte + passende Peripheriegeräte rausgesucht.
•	Auf den Monitor kann ich durch den Wechsel des „Arbeitsplatzes“ vom Schreibtisch ins Wohnzimmer verzichten. Hier wäre ein Mainboard, CPU oder gar eine nette SSD weitaus angebrachter.


----------



## hisinfernalmajesty (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi.

Jahrelang habe ich nun das Aufrüsten meines PCs vor mir hergeschoben - ich hoffe eure Aktion bringt mein System nun wieder auf einen angemessenen Stand.

Das habe ich mir vorgestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:



hisinfernalmajesty schrieb:


> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> SDD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...




Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mich in meinem Vorhaben unterstützen.

Vielen Dank

Live und in Farbe dann so:


----------



## Tristan094 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo? Kann man mich hören? Ja, ok.

Guten Tag, mein Name ist i7-920, Intel Pentium i7-920 um ganz genau zu sein. Ich bin derzeit angestellt bei einem gewissen „Tristan“, zumindest ist das der Name, der am häufigsten über dieses 10€ Standard USB-Keyboard eingegeben wird.
Ich bin etwa im Jahre 2009 aus meiner engen Junggesellenwohnung, so ein kleiner blauer Kasten, der kaum Platz für mich und meiner Klimaanlage bot, ausgezogen. Es zog mich nun in die Ortschaft Medion PC-CM1 in eine gemütliche Wohn- und Produktionsgemeinschaft. Dort war kurz vorher ein Pentium 4 ausgezogen.
Mein neues Zuhause bietet eine Energieversorgung von Cooler Master, Leistungsmaximum von 450 W. Dieser freundliche Hersteller sorgte sogleich für eine angenehme Luftzirkulation und schön warme blaue Beleuchtung im ganzen Haus. 
Als erstes lernte ich meinen Zimmernachbarn MSI x58 Platinum kennen. Wir verstanden uns sofort und sind auch bis heute ein unzertrennliches Team.
Die weiteren Bewohner damals waren ein Zwillingspärchen je 2GB G.Skill Ripjaws und eine freundliche Radeon HD 4850. Leider wurde einer der Zwillinge sehr krank und beide verließen daraufhin die WG. Seitdem zählt ein 8GB Crucial Ballistix zu unserer Gemeinschaft.
Etwa ein Jahr später bezog dann eine HIS HD 7770 unsere WG, da die 4850 uns kurzerhand verlassen hat.
Etwa zur gleichen Zeit wurde unser Haus mit einer neuen Panorama-Ansicht namens Medion MD20888 Größe 23“ verschönert. Alle genossen die schöne und vor allem nun scharfe HD Aussicht.
Etwas nervig im Haus war nur das ständige ein- und ausziehen der zuständigen Hausmeister. Derzeit vergnügen wir uns mit einem Pärchen von Hitachi Deskstar 123,5 GB IDE und Samsung HD321KJ 320 GB SATA, die gemeinsam alles am Laufen halten.
So verbringen wir nun schon seit mehreren Jahren unsere Arbeit aber Entwicklung und technischer Fortschritt lässt uns als Produktionsgemeinschaft immer mehr an unsere Grenzen stoßen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass alle ihr bestes geben, doch in manchen Ecken des Hauses entstehen Geräusche, wie auf einem Großstadtflughafen. Man glaubt bald, dass die ganze Bude gleich abhebt.
Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst, dass auch ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin, aber ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Unterkunft. Da ich mit x58 praktisch eine Einheit geworden bin, wird es mich natürlich begleiten. Ebenso schließt sich uns der RAM an.
Das Design sollte den neusten technischen Standards entsprechen und auch die Energieversorgung sollte auch langfristig genug Reserven zur Verfügung stellen.
Da ich meinen Arbeitgeber behalten werde, wäre eine Verbesserung der Kommunikationsinterfaces ein sehr großer Vorteil. Zeit endlich auch in dieser Richtung wieder mehr Professionalität an den Tag zu legen.
Wie es sich gehört hinterlassen wir unsere alten Wohnräume natürlich ordentlich und auf Hochglanz, wie es auf den beigelegten Fotos zu sehen ist.
Vielleicht verhilft mir diese Gelegenheit auch dazu, dass sich mein Arbeitgeber nach jüngerem Personal umsieht und ich mich dann auch endlich in den Ruhestand begeben kann.

Hier noch einmal alle wichtigen Details:

Spezifikation des bisherigen Wohnraums:
Mainboard: MSI x58 Platinum
CPU: Intel i7 920
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD 7770 1024MB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8 GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master 450W
HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 123,5 GB IDE, Samsung HD321KJ 320 GB SATA
Gehäuse: Überbleibsel des ursprünglichen Pentium 4 Medion Komplett-PCs
Monitor: Medion MD 20888 23"
Eingabegeräte: Logitech M570, Standard USB-Keyboard

Nach dem derzeitigen Wohnungsangebots, spricht mich folgende Zusammenstellung am ehesten an (inklusive Anmerkung des Arbeitgebers):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
(Da CPU, Mainboard und RAM nur in dieser Kombination arbeitstauglich sind, muss die Wahl auf die Grafikkarte fallen)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
(Endlich mal wieder Gamer würdige Bedienelemente)

Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
(Das alte Netzteil hat mindestens 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel und auch die Leistung dürfte für neuere Systeme an seine Grenzen kommen)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
(Das derzeitige Gehäuse ist mindestens so alt wie das Netzteil und bietet eine enorme Geräuschkulisse)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
(Auch wenn der neue Monitor ein deutliches Upgrade ist, hätte ich tatsächlich auch auf einen neuen verzichten können. Hierbei muss ich dann erst einmal sehen, ob mein Schreibtisch genug Platz für ein paar Nummer größer bietet. Nicht, dass hier auch noch eine Aufwertung fällig wird.  )

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

(Anbei die Bilder vor, nach und während der Reinigungsarbeiten)


----------



## BigBoy_1404 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

auch ich finde es echt toll, dass Ihr dieses Jahr wieder die „Pimp my PC“ action macht. Meine Teilnahme ist darin begründet, dass mein Sohn im November Geburtstag hat und diese professionelle Aufrüstung das perfekte Geschenk wäre. ) Als Schüler mit Taschengeldbuget ist es eh schwierig, sich seine Wünsche selbst zu erfüllen. 

Zurzeit verwahrt er sein Gigabite H79-D3H Mainbord, Intel Xeon Prozessor E3 mit dem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Kühler, R9 390 Nitro Grafikkarte von Sapphire und 16 GB Ram von Crucial in einem be quiet! silent Base 800 mit Fenster auf. Das Ganze wird von einem be quiet! Pure Power 630W gespeist. Als Maus verwendet er die Shark Zone M51 + von Sharkoon und als als Bildschirm einen BenQ GW2270H.

Für den Pimp hat er sich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig).

Seiner Meinung nach bietet diese Zusammenstellung ein großes Potential für eventuell künftige Erweiterungen und schafft Raum sowohl für Spiele als auch für 3-D-Zeichenprogramme (diese für Schule und privat). Er würde übrigens den PC gerne selbst zusammenbauen.

Viele Grüße und toitoitoi für die Mitbewerber

Carmina


----------



## SuG (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Toll das Ihr so ein super Angebot machen könnt.


Mein betagten I-Q6600 2,4 GHZ mit 4 GB-Ram - Ati 6670  1 GB -19 " Siemens Monitor könnte ich ja vielleicht in Rente schicken.
Wenn Ich Glück hätte wäre die verjüngerungs-Kur nicht schlecht.




Meine Auswahl für mein Rente PC
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meinen PC würde ich natürlich selber zusammenbauen !!


----------



## Xintron (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus liebes PCGH-Team,
auch ich möchte mich mit meinem PC bei eurer Pimp-my-PC Aktion bewerben. Ich bin treuer Leser Eurer Zeitschrift seit der zweiten Ausgabe. In dieser langen Zeit habe ich sehr viele wertvolle Tips und Anregungen durch Euch und Eure Zeitschrift vermittelt bekommen und auch praktisch genutzt. Mein Rechner ist nun auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und es wird mal Zeit für eine Frischzellenkur. Der bestehende Computer ist aus folgenden Komponenten aufgebaut:

Mainboard:           Asus P6TSE
CPU:                        Core i7 920  
Grafik:                     EVGA GTX670 Sig.2
RAM:                       6x2GB Crucial
Netzteil:                 Thermaltake Berlin 630W
SSD:                         232GB Samsung 830
HDD:                       2TB WD green und 1TB Samsung HD103UJ
Gehäuse:               Thermaltake Soprano
CPU-Kühler:        EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Monitor:                Samsung SyncMaster 205BW
Tastatur/Maus:   Logitech MX5500.

Da Ihr leider nur Mainbords ohne Prozessor mit anbietet, würde ich meine CPU samt Mainboard, Kühler und Speicher erst einmal noch behalten und später ersetzen.
Wichtig wäre mir auch das neue Gehäuse, da das Thermaltake Soprano nur sehr begrenzten Platz für die Grafikkarte bietet. Der Monitor ist ebenfalls extrem wichtig, da mein 20-Zöller nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Somit habe ich mir folgende Wunschkomponenten zusammengestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun dann schau mer mal, wer die vier glücklichen Gewinner sind. Jedenfalls einen schönen Gruß ans PCGH-Team und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Eurer Zeitschrift!


----------



## InfiniteNoob (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Team,

mit diesem Post möchte auch ich mich um ein passendes Aufrüst-Paket bewerben. Aber zunächst kurz zu meinem aktuellen PC. Dabei gibt es ein paar alte Bekannte, die schon letztes Jahr in meiner (leider erfolglosen ) Bewerbung zu sehen waren. Aber einiges ist auch neu:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Phenom M
Festplatten: ADATA SP900 256GB SSD + Seagate 2TB SSHD
Mainboard: ASRock Z170M Extreme4
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
Kühler: Thermaltake Sonic Tower
RAM: 2x8GB Kingston Fury HyperX 2666
Grafikkarte: Gainward HD 4850 Golden Sample
Netzteil: Seasonic S12 Energy+ 550W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 940BW

Gerade die ganz alten Komponenten (Gehäuse, Festplatten) sind ausgetauscht. Mein alter Q6600 war mir immer eine treuer Begleiter, hat das Staffelholz jedoch nach nunmehr 8 Jahren an seinen Namensvettern 6600K auf passendem Untersatz übergeben. Wie ihr jedoch vermutlich an so mancher Komponente schon gemerkt habt stecke ich noch mitten im Upgrade *hust*HD 4850*hust*hust*. Aber genau deshalb passt das Timing eurer Aktion so gut! Hier also meine Wunsch-Komponenten:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)


*Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte*
Hier trifft sich die Wahl von selbst. Die HD 4850 hat mir stets treue Dienste geleistet, aber ist mittlerweile leistungstechnisch schlichtweg am Ende: Sie ist nur noch unwesentlich schneller als die integrierte HD 530 GPU. Daher möchte ich sie gerne in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken. Ich habe mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden, da sie gut zu meiner CPU passt und im Gegensatz zur GTX 1080 mehr Punkte für weitere Komponenten übrig lässt.

*Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler*
Der Sonic Tower schaffte es mit nur einem 8cm Gehäuse-Lüfter den Q6600 bei Standardtakt auch im Sommer kühl zu halten und schlägt sich auf dem 6600K genauso gut. Daher brauche ich keinen neuen CPU-Kühler. Im Gegensatz dazu musste ich feststellen, wie gut sich ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement im Phenom M machen würde (siehe Kabelsalat über dem Netzteil im Photo des Innenraums). Zudem verfügt das Seasonic über nur einen 8-Pin-Anschluss der bereits auf dem Mainboard steckt und die MSI GTX 1070 würde einen zweiten verlangen. Daher habe ich mich für das neue Netzteil entschieden, um dem Kabelsalat ein Ende zu bereiten und Adapterlösungen zu vermeiden.

*Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse*
Die Silent Wings wären die ideale Ergänzung zu meinem Gehäuse. Die vorinstallierten Lüfter werden derzeit noch durch einen alten Revoltec-Lüfter unterstützt, der nicht gerade durch geringe Lautstärke punkten kann. Mit einem 14cm und zwei 12cm Silent Wings, könnte ich den Luftstrom im Gehäuse optimieren.

*Peripherie-Bundle*
Dass ihr Roccat für die Aktion gewinnen konntet hat mich sehr gefreut! Sowohl meine Cherry CyMotion Master als auch die Logitech MX500 (ja, der Opa der MX518) haben sich ihren Ruhestand redlich verdient. Das erste Bundle war hierbei für mich das attraktivste (insbesondere aufgrund der Suora).

*Monitor*
Beim Monitor habe ich das 4K-Modell gewählt. Zwar wird die native Auflösung die GTX 1070 beim Zocken an mancher Stelle ins Schwitzen bringen, aber mein letzter Monitor hat mich fast 10 Jahre begleitet und ich hoffe dass dies wieder der Fall sein würde. Mit 4K wäre ich für die Zukunft gerüstet. Und beim Multitasken und Programmieren sind die zusätzlichen Pixel sowieso immer gern gesehen.


So bleiben zwar noch 5 Punkte übrig, aber ich denke, dass die Komponenten meinen PC so am besten ergänzen. In dem kleinen Gehäuse brauche ich kein größeres Netzteil und da ich nicht auf der Couch zocke, ist auch das größere Peripherie-Bundle für mich nicht interessant. Bezüglich des Einbaus würde ich lieber selbst Hand anlegen, da ich dem Versand des PCs durch das Gewicht des Sonic Tower etwas skeptisch gegenüberstehe. Sollte ich gewinnen, verspreche ich dafür auch eine gute Kamera auszuleihen um bessere Photos zu machen 


Viele Grüße
InfiniteNoob



P.S.: Noch ein kurzes Wort zu den Photos: Auf dem ersten Photo hängt ein Kabel links aus dem Gehäuse, das ist der Strom für die SSHD im zweiten Photo. Die Kabel, die in beiden Photos nach oben weggehen, gehören zum Sidepanel des Gehäuses.


----------



## Peter-Ratlos (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, bin absolut neu hier.
Habe in der  PC Games Hardware den Beitrag gelesen und möchte mein Glück einfach mal probieren . 
Mein Rechner, ist natürlich selbst zusammengebaut, allerdings nicht mehr der Jüngste             ( 10/2012 )

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Komponenten :
Intel (R) Core CTM i5-3470
8 GB RAM  64 Bit
AMD HD 780

Tastatur HP RT7H10 mit Carbonfolie bezogen
Maus G9x
Gehäuse: ca. 15 Jahre , original in schick grau, wurde mit großem Fenster versehen und neu schwarz lackiert. Zur besseren Kühlung  noch ein zusätzlichen Lüfter verbaut, mit manueller Regelung und fertig war mein erster selbstgebauter Rechner.


----------



## Dragonskull (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wie schön, dass die Aktion auch dieses Jahr stattfindet. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr aus Zeitgründen leider nicht teilnehmen konnte, will ich dieses Jahr gerne die Gelegenheit ergreifen
Also dann legen wir mal los.

*Aktuelle Hardware:*

*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Raider
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580 W
*Mainboard:* GigaByte GA-870A-UD3
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 8 GB Kingston DDR3-1334
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC (2GB GDDR-5)
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
*HDD:* Western Digital AV-GP 3 TB
*Soundkarte:* ASUS Xonar DS
*Maus:* Logitech G500
*Tastatur:* Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
*Bildschirm:* ASUS VS248H, 24 Zoll


Wie ich finde, macht die Auswahl von möglichen Upgrades einfach Spaß und deshalb habe ich mir auch ausführlich Gedanken gemacht, was mir persönlich den größten Mehrwert bietet. Diese will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Vor der Auswahl eines Upgrades steht aber erstmal die Analyse des IST-Zustands an


*Analyse:*

Das System ist, wie man sieht schon etwas älter und eine Frischzellenkur wäre von daher dringend notwendig. Dabei sehe ich insbesondere an zwei verschiedenen Stellen Handlungsbedarf. Zum einen war die CPU schon 2012 - als ich mir dieses System zusammengestellt habe - nicht mehr taufrisch. Die CPU und das Mainboard wurden damals von meinem Bruder übernommen, der selbst auf einen i5 von Intel aufgerüstet hat. Allerdings stehen hier immer noch 4 Kerne zur Verfügung und die Leistungsfortschritte der CPU's sind in den letzten Jahren nicht ganz so rasant gewesen, wie in der vorangegangenen Dekade.
Zum anderen ist natürlich die Grafikkarte nach 4 Jahren und mit nur 2 GB VRAM etwas schwach auf der Brust. Hier ist gerade bei neueren Spielen selbst bei Full HD mit deutlichen Leistungseinbußen zu rechnen.
Unter Berücksichtigung meiner Spielefavoriten und meiner persönlichen Präferenzen gebe ich hier allerdings der Grafikkarte den Vorzug.
Zudem bietet sich bei einem Upgrade der Grafikkarte natürlich die Möglichkeit an auch gleich das Display auszutauschen. 27 Zoll (bzw. mehr) standen sowieso schon eine Weile auf meiner Wunschliste. Das scheint mir eine gute Gelegenheit zu sein um die Pläne in die Tat umzusetzen.
Ansonsten erscheint mir noch das Netzteil eine Überlegung wert. Hier ist mMn kein Austausch notwendig. Zwar hat es inzwischen 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber nicht ohne Grund habe ich damals beim Kauf darauf geachtet ein qualitativ hochwertiges (be quiet!, was sonst  ) Netzteil mit ausreichend dimensionierter Leistung zu nehmen, welches selbst bei einem altersbedingten Nachlassen der Leistung noch aktuelle Hardware stemmen kann. Zudem sind CPU's und GPU's nicht nur leistungsstärker sondern auch stromsparender geworden. Ein Upgrade führt also normalerweise nicht zu einem höheren Strombedarf. Daraus folgt für mich, dass das Netzteil noch keines Austauschs bedarf.


*Upgrade-Wunsch:*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Anmerkungen*
Ein paar Worte der Erklärung, warum ausgerechnet diese Komponenten von mir ausgewählt wurden, erscheinen mir angebracht. Wie ich schon unter dem Punkt Analyse ausgeführt habe, hatte ich mich aus verschiedenen Gründen für ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte entschieden.
Neben den oben genannten, will ich auch noch einen „taktischen“ Grund anführen. Für ein Upgrade der CPU im Rahmen des Wettbewerbs wäre nämlich zusätzlich noch die CPU selbst und neuer RAM fällig gewesen. Die GPU kann dagegen aufgerüstet werden ohne zusätzliche Komponenten einzubringen. Außerdem erscheint es mir lohnend zumindest noch bis zur Erscheinung von Kabylake oder ZEN zu warten. Hier locken mehr Kerne und eventuell (wenn AMD eine gute Performance bringen kann) vernünftige Preise plus der Support von schnellerem RAM.
Warum nun ausgerechnet die GTX 1070? Nun, wie man sieht wechsle ich die Grafikkarte nicht gerade jährlich. Daher finde ich es immer sinnvoll, möglichst viel VRAM dabei zu haben, um die nächste Periode bis zum Upgrade zu überbrücken. Aktuell halte ich daher 8 GB VRAM für sinnvoll. 6 GB sind mir zu riskant. Erst Recht, wenn die Auflösung höher sein soll. Dazu passend erscheint mir das 27 Zoll Display von iiyama mit QHD-Auflösung. Full HD schafft die GTX 1070 sowieso locker und bevor ich im CPU-Limit spiele ist der Wechsel der Auflösung eine gute Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte zu beschäftigen. Soll sich ja nicht langweilen. Außerdem hatte ich zwei Punkte übrig 
Das Gehäuse von be quiet! fand ich schon fantastisch, als ich es das erste Mal gesehen habe. Zudem stört mich bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse der vorhandene Platz. Also muss hier ein größeres Exemplar her. Als Abrundung soll am Ende noch ein guter CPU-Kühler für kühlen, aber auch ruhigen Betrieb sorgen.
Das Bundle von Roccat ist auch sehr willkommen. Irgendwann muss man ja den alten Nager in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.
Obwohl ich meinen PC auch selbst gebaut habe, bin ich doch gespannt, wie die Profis von PC Games Hardware die Kabel vernünftigt verstauen (im Gegensatz zu mir  ). Von daher würde ich im Falle eines Gewinns den Zusammenbau bei euch bevorzugen, selbst wenn das bedeutet, dass ich eine Weile auf den getreuen Recken verzichten muss 

Dann bleibt mir nichts mehr zu sagen, als allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und allen Lesern des Threads viel Spaß.

Liebe Grüße,
Dragonskull

PS: Entschuldigt das... äh... Kabelmanagement 

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miscter (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*EIN MARATHON, KEIN SPRINT*

Des kleinen Bruders alter Quadcore mit antiker GPU,
in 'nem häßlichen Gehäuse und DDR2-RAM noch dazu,
brachten mich vor knapp drei paar Jahren auf den rechten Weg zurück,
mich an den Bits und Bytes zu laben, die Masterrace hat' mich zurück.

Mangelnde Finanz-Ressourcen zwangen mich im weit'ren Verlauf,
von Freunden Aussortiertes abzustauben, statt einem schönen Neueinkauf.
Dabei war mir ich sicher stets: "Das wird ein Marathon, kein Sprint!"
Doch dank der PCGH ein kleines Fünklein Hoffnung nun in meinem Herzen glimmt.

So staunet nun ihr holden Freunde der geballten Pixelkraft,
was meine Such‘ im Freundeskreis mir hat bislang gebracht:
Eines Kollegen treuer Rechner, der in den Keller ward verbannt
hab' ich alsbald zur Basis meines Mehrjahres-Upgradepfads ernannt.

Ein i7-920 und 6 GB RAM Triple Channel,
sind zwar nicht mehr ganz die Jüngsten doch vorerst noch ausreichend schnell.
Rechnen stetig dies und das, zuverlässig und mit Fleiß,
nur der Lüfter ist am Ende, brummt und rattert, wird sehr heiß.
Dementsprechend wär‘ ich sehr froh, über einen *Dark Rock Pro*,
der würd‘ das Hirnstück runterkühlen, und ich mich gleich viel sich‘rer fühlen.

Das Motherboard, ist quasi Schrott, das brauch‘ ich hier nicht anzuführen,
das würde keiner der hier liest, auch mit Handschuh'n, nicht anrühren.
Dieser Schritt auf meinem Pfade, ist für später terminiert
für die (hoffentlich) besseren Tage, nachhaltiger finanziert.

Das Gehäuse, schlecht belüftet und auch häßlich, ward einmal gemacht von Acer,
stattdessen käme untern Tisch das *Silent Base 600 Silver*
Dann würd' ich auch die Lüfter nicht mehr hören,
denn die tun mich nicht nur beim Zocken stören.

Die GTX 560ti sah auch schon einmal bessere Zeiten,
und ich mit ihr gar keine Chance, mich schön in BF1 zu streiten.
Die *GTX 1070* dagegen, ist schon als Zahl fast doppelt gut,
und lies mich ziehen ins Gefecht mit von FPS genährtem Mut.

Mit einer Karte von Nvidia wär G-sync eigentlich ein Muss,
für meinen 24 Zoll BenQ wäre dann wohl erst mal Schluss.
*Der iiyama G-Master* spuckt mehr und schneller Pixel aus,
und gleicht dabei den Namensvettern, die in den Anden sind zu Haus.

Wird‘s mir am Tisch dann doch einmal zu unbequem,
käm‘ mir das *ROCCAT-Bundle* ganz eindeutig sehr genehm.
Dann könnt ich nutzen flott das Sova,
wo? Na klar, auf meinem Sofa!

Am End‘ sind wir nun angekommen, und ich möchte danken jedem,
der sich hat die Zeit genommen, meine Zeilen hier zu lesen.
Vielleicht verkürzt ja meine Müh' den Marathon zum flotten Sprint,
da würd' ich mich gehörig freuen, wie an Weihnachten als Kind.

Wär die Arbeit ganz vergebens, ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch,
war das Reimen, dichten, GIFen doch auch so schon ziemlich spaßig.
Allen, die hier mit mir hoffen, wünsche ich jetzt noch schnell viel Glück,
drück mir trotzdem selbst die Daumen und ziehe mich ganz schnell zurück.

*Tl;dr*
Habe kein Geld, aber Freunde die regelmäßig ihre Rechner aufrüsten.
Alles was dabei abfällt ist zu meinem „Frankenstein-Rechner“ kombiniert worden, bei dem nur die PSU und eine SSD neu gekauft sind.
Pimp my PC 2016 wäre die perfekte Gelegenheit meinen auf die nächsten fünf Jahre angelegten PC-Upgrade-Masterplan um einiges zu verkürzen.

*Aktuelles System:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Core i7 920
MB: Noname
CPU-Lüfter: Noname 
RAM: 6 GB DDR3 RAM (Triple Channel)
GPU: GTX 560ti
PSU: Corsair Vengeance  650 Watt
Monitor: BenQ GL2450
SSD: Crucial BX100 250 GB
HDD: 2x WD Blue 1 TB

*Wunschliste:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*PS:* habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, ein GIF zu basteln (das wolle ich schon länger mal ausprobieren). Vielleicht trägt es ja zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei.
Imgur

Ach ja, da war noch was: VIELEN DANK FÜR DIESE GROSSARTIGE AKTION!


----------



## Biftekie (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Da kommen sie wieder aus ihren löchern, die hier zuvor nur sehr selten oder noch nie aktiv waren, mit wenigen bis keine Beiträgen, das sind die sogenannten Gewinnspielaccounts
> Pcgh sollte wirklich einige Voraussetzungen einfügen, wie Beispielsweise mindestens ein halbes Jahr angemeldet sein und mindestens 100 Beiträge verfasst haben, so ähnlich wie die Regeln im Marktplatz es vorschreibt.
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele zweit, dritt, viert usw Accounts hier unterwegs sind, einige bekannte Spezialisten erkennt man allein durch das lesen derer Beiträge
> Aber eines verblüfft mich, das hier keiner merkt das die meisten Pc aus dem Keller geholt wurden um gratis zeug abstauben zu können, einige davon wurden sicher schon Jahrelang nicht mehr in betrieb genommen






Ja  es stimmt  in meinem Falle, dass ich mich bei diesem Forum aufgrund des Gewinnspiels angemeldet habe,  aber trotzdem  will ich dieses in der Zukunft  auch weiterhin nutzen.
Zumal mein Computer wirklich so schlimm ist, wie ich es geschildert hatte und ich hab auch keine Milliarden anderen Accounts  um hier zu gewinnen.

Also urteile nicht über andere Mitglieder aufgrund  der Mitgliedszeit, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du auch selber noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum aktiv bist  oder hast du etwa doch noch einen 2. Account  von dem wir nichts wissen?!

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen


----------



## MinnieMaus24 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team 

ehrlicher Weise und um unnötigen Kommentaren vorzubeugen  habe ich mich hier angemeldet, in der Hoffnung, meinem Freund etwas Gutes tun zu können.
Er hat mir von diesem Gewinnspiel erzählt und wie sehr es ihn freuen würde zu gewinnen. Also habe ich kurzerhand sein PC etwas durchstöbert und mich angemeldet.
Sein momentaner PC ist gelinde gesagt ein echter Rentner^^ 10 Jahre alt, langsam, nur am abstürzen.... da ist der ein oder andere Wutausbruch vorprogrammiert, sehr zum Leidwesen der Nachbarschaft 
Er ist zurzeit Schüler uns steht vor seinem Abi, weswegen ein funktionierender PC ohne Abstürze echt von Vorteil wäre. Auch für das Studium danach wäre dann vorgesorgt.
Leider habe ich als Studentin auch nicht das Geld ihn dahingehend irgendwie zu helfen, um zumindest das Gröbste wieder zum Laufen zu bringen 
Auch wenn es als Freundin oft nervig und hin und wieder ein Streitpunkt ist, aber er zockt natürlich auch sehr gerne bzw. würde es gerne, denn durch die ständigen Ausfälle ist er schon das ein oder andere Mal aus der Runde geflogen und hat damit den Zorn seiner Teamkameraden auf sich gezogen :/
Ich würde mich daher sehr für ihn (und für die Nachbarn und Freunde  ) freuen, wenn das funktionieren würde.
Sollte so eine "Doppelnominierung" nicht möglich sein, dann kann dieser Beitrag gelöscht werden, aber bitte nicht sein originaler (damit ihm wenigstens die Chance noch bleibt <3)

Ich hoffe, dass die Daten soweit stimmen... kann ihn ja schlecht fragen, wenn er davon nichts wissen soll^^ 
aber hier die "Wunschliste", ausnahmsweise mal nicht an der Weihnachtsmann 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier der Grusel-PC, mit dem wir regelmäßig kämpfen:

System
Gehäuse: HP Pavilion FR456AA-ABD a6529.de 103C_53316J
Mainboard : Pegatron Benicia
Gesamtspeicher : 6GB DIMM DDR2 DDR3
Speichermodul : A-Data EXTREME DDR2 800 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (2x)
Speichermodul : Samsung M3 78T2863QZS-CF7 1GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (2x)
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz Sockel (Socket T)
Prozessor Lüfter : Standard Lüfter von Asus (932rpm)
Monitor : Samsung SMBX2450
Monitor : LG TV
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 
Festplatte: 600GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B0 
Laufwerk: CD-ROM/DVD (E  : k.A. @ ATAPI DVD D DH16D2S (SATA150, DVD+-R, CD-R)
Lüfter : 13G075135023H2
Netzteil: dps-300ab-19b rev


Also hoffnungsvolle fröhliche Grüße nach da draußen 



Und für den Fall dass du das lesen solltest mein Schatz, ich liebe dich :* <3


(Blöde Kommentare dürfen sehr gerne für sich behalten werden)


----------



## ich111 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
erstmal Danke für die tolle Aktion. Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal entschieden mitzumachen. 
Meine Grafikkarte ist einfach  langsam und der 1 GB VRAM ist selbst in Full HD ständig am überlaufen, zudem ist die Asus Karte trotz der Geringen TDP recht laut.
Wenn das Lautstärkeproblem Grafikkarte beseitigt ist bieten sich hochwertige Lüfter auch gleich an.
Über einen Monitor mit höherer Hz-Zahl würde ich mich auch sehr freuen, der würde dann den 24" 60Hz ProLite ablösen.

RAM rüste ich dann sowieso auf und ein neues Straight Power 10 500W darf dann auch einziehen, das E9 wäre durch den Boost und die Energiesparfunktionen der Karte einfach am Limit.
*
Mein System findet sich in der Signatur, aber ich poste es hier nochmal:*
CPU: Intel i5 2500K
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Board: Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.1 
RAM:  2x 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 
GPU: Asus GTX560TI DCII
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W 
SSD: Crucial m4 128 GB
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ
Monitor: iiyama Prolite FullHD 24" 60Hz
Tastatur: Ducky Zero
Maus: Zowie FK1


*Wunsch-Aufrüstkomponenten:*
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier noch ein Bild vom PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Julian


----------



## Stuart0610 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Biftekie schrieb:


> Ja  es stimmt  in meinem Falle, dass ich mich bei diesem Forum aufgrund des Gewinnspiels angemeldet habe,  aber trotzdem  will ich dieses in der Zukunft  auch weiterhin nutzen.
> Zumal mein Computer wirklich so schlimm ist, wie ich es geschildert hatte und ich hab auch keine Milliarden anderen Accounts  um hier zu gewinnen.
> 
> Also urteile nicht über andere Mitglieder aufgrund  der Mitgliedszeit, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du auch selber noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum aktiv bist  oder hast du etwa doch noch einen 2. Account  von dem wir nichts wissen?!
> ...



Es trifft ja nicht auf alle Mitglieder zu, ich glaube aber auch, das einige Leute mehrere Accounts erstellt haben um ihre Chancen zu erhöhen.

Aber diese Mindestmitgliedzeit hat auch Nachteile, denn es gibt auch PCGH-Leser, die nur offline unterwegs sind, also keinen Account hier im Forum haben.


----------



## Bollerbodo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Community,

ich möchte mich auch gerne zu dem diesjährigen Gewinnspiel dazu gesellen. Ein Versuch, auch bei solch einer "Wulzt" von Bewerbern, ist es wert, denn alle Produkte die man gewinnen kann sind von guter Qualität. Ich danke euch liebes PCGH-Team, für solch eine tolle Aktion eurerseits. Für mich ist es eine Chance meinen Rechner ein wenig aufzurüsten, was sonst aufgrund meines Einkommens als Azubi nicht möglich ist bzw. andere Sachen in den Vordergrund gestellt werden.  Ich bräuchte nicht alles, was ich mir in dem Vergleichsrechner angeboten wurde, doch wäre ich nicht von einer neuer Grafikkarte abgeneigt, da meine (eine Gainward GTX 460) bei aktuelleren Spielen wirklich an die Grenzen ihrer Belastbarkeit schlägt.

Punktevergabe im Vergleichrechner:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe hier ein paar Fotos von meiner derzeitigen Rechnerhardware angefertigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und auf viele weitere tolle Jahre mit PCGH! 


Derzeitige Hardwareausstattung:

Prozessor - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Mainboard - Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3
Arbeitsspeicher - 4x 8GB Crucial Arbeitspeicher DDR3L-1600
Festplatte(n) - SSD Samsung EVO 850 - 120GB; HDD Western Digital - 500GB; HDD Samsung - 500GB
Grafikkarte - Gainward GeForce GTX 460, 768MB GDDR5
Sound - Logitech X-530, 5.1
Netzteil - Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, weiß - 550 Watt
Gehäuse - Enermax iVektor Weiß
Betriebssystem - Windows 7


----------



## Lady Xena (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo


*Hier meine zur Zeit genutzte Hardware:*

Prozessor
Intel Core i5-4670K @4,2GHz mit CooleMaster Seidon 120M Wasserkühler mit zwei Lüfter

Mainboard
ASUS Sabertooth Z87 @UEFI 2103 mit Fast u. SecureBoot

RAM
2x 8GB G.SKILL CL9 Ripjaws PC3-12800 KIT (4x4GB)=16GB @CL 9-9-9-25 2T

Grafikkarte
2x NVidia GTX760 als SLI plus NVidia GTX 750 als PhysX

Soundkarte
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe

Monitor
Philips 2120SW 22° LCD u. Medion MD20328 21° LCD

NetzteilL
C Power Metatron LEGION X2 LC1000 V2.3 mit Kabelmanagement

Sonstiges
HAF-X Tower, 
1x SSD 850 EVO 250GB Boot,
 1*2,5 TB HD mit 32GB SSD Cache über Intel RST, 
1x 1TB HD, 
1* LG BDDVDRW GGC-H20L, 
1* LG DVDRAM GH22NS40, 
 MS Sidewinder X8 Mouse; 
MS Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 V3.0; 
OS=Windows 10 Pro 64bit
*
Jetzt meine Wünsche:*

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)

be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120mm) (2 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 67 Punkte*


----------



## Schmierigster (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community und Grüße auch an's Team von PCGH!

Auch ich möchte gerne an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, besitze aber die unfassbare Frechheit, dies trotz eines aktuellen Systems zu tun, in der Hoffnung einen PC zu erhalten, den sich auch die NASA gerne in ihre Räume stellen würde.

Die Zusammenstellung der Wunschkomponenten sieht dementsprechend wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:
einem i7 6700K@4,5GHz, der auf einem
Asus Maximus VIII Hero verbaut ist und von
einem be quiet! Silent Loop 280 gekühlt wird.
RAM-mäßig kann mein System auf 16GB DDR4-Speicher von G-Skill mit einem Takt von 3000MHz zurückgreifen.
Als System- bzw. Spieleplatte dienen eine 250GB 850 Evo von Samsung und eine 512 GB MX100 von Crucial.
Außerdem liegen als Datengrab noch eine 2 und eine 3 TB WD Red in meinem Carbide 540 Air von Corsair.
Als Pixelbeschleuniger ist eine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G verbaut.
Zudem verfügt das System noch über irgendeine BluRay-Brenner-Geschichte von LG.
Mit Strom versorgt das Ganze dann noch ein Straight Power CM mit 600W Leistung ebenfalls von be quiet!

Es ist zwar wirklich irgendwie frech sich mit so einem System hier zu bewerben, aber dennoch würde ich mein System gerne mit den folgenden Begründungen upgraden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) Die Karte würde dann mit der bereits vorhanden im SLI-Verbund laufen, in der Hoffnung, dass dann endlich ein größerer Monitor bzw. höhere Auflösungen (ohne Downsampling oder andere Verschlimmbesserungen) adäquat bedient werden kann (s. Monitorauswahl)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) Die Pure Wings 2 vom Silent Loop sind zwar ganz nett, aber eben doch nicht flüsterleise, zudem könnten dann endlich die AF-140 von Corsair abgelöst werden, da das Gehäuse ziemlich offen ist
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) Muss "leider" mitgenommen werden, inwiefern das meine Strix Claw Dark Edition und SteelSeries Apex ablösen kann, wird sich zeigen
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte) Da angedacht ist, ein SLI-System aufzusetzen ist die Mehrleistung nicht zu verachten und beruhigt das Gewissen.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) Momentan habe ich noch irgendeinen 27" von Samsung, der lediglich FHD bei 60 Hz bietet. Somit ist dieser Monitor in jeder Hinsicht ein Upgrade und wird vom 1070-SLI-Gespann entsprechend bedient.

Ein, zwei Bilder des aktuellen Systems würden dann im Laufe des Tages noch folgen.
[/edit: hier wäre ein solches, extra ohne Blitz, damit nicht der ganze Staub und die professionell montierten Temperaturfühler zu sehen sind]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss wünsche ich dann auch allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück und bedanke mich für die Ermöglichung des Gewinnspiels bei den Hardwareherstellern sowie beim PCGH-Team.


----------



## Kyoro19861 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine verwendeten Komponenten:

CPU:
AMD FX(tm)-6100-Six-Core Prozessor 3,60GHz

Mainboard:
ASUS M5A78L-M/USB 3.0

Grafikkarte:
GeForce GTX 660

Arbeitsspeicher:
2 * 4GB DDR3 Ram

Netzteil:
bequiet! 650Watt


ausgesucht bei PCGH:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## M.D.GHOST (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

 schön das Ihr das Pimp My Pc wiederholt, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)

mein Aktuelles System:

Intel 3770K @ 4,5 Ghz
Alpenföhn Kühler
Gigabyte UDH 5 Mainboard
DDR3 2600 16GB Trident X Arbeitsspeicher (+ DDR3 1600 8GB Corsair für Early Access Test Space Engineers)
PNY Nvidia 750Ti 2 GB
1 X Samsung 750 PRO SSD 128GB
 1 X WD 1TB 7200rpm Festplatte
4 X WD 3TB 5400rpm Festplatte
Lite Gehäuse 
Xilence 500w Netzteil
 LG 29"  29MA73 (2560x1080 21:9) 

Das System hat sich nicht viel verändert seit letztem Jahr, zeit zum Pimp´em.
Mit meinem Mainboard bin ich zufrieden nur wie man sieht reicht die Grafikkarte nicht aus.
Zum aufrüsten kam ich nicht mehr und nur in minimalen Details zu Spielen macht es auch keinen Spaß. 
Zur neuen Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G sollte es noch ein neues Netzteil sein , sicher ist sicher und das Be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt sollte reichen bei dem Aufbau .
Was ich aber wirklich dringend brauche (neben der Graka) ist ein neues Gehäuse , damit auch alle Festplatten platz haben und das ewige Geschraube ausbleibt. Das Silent Base 800 bietet sich dort gut an mit der Schraubenlose Montage und den 7 * 3,5 zoll Schächten.
Beim Bundle bin ich gut aufgestellt und nehme hier das mit 10 Punkten. Ob ich meine Logitech Performance MX durch die Roccat Kiro ersetzte bleibt abzuwarten aber die Suora als Mechanische Tastatur wird es sicherlich. 
Die Auflösung meines jetzigem ist es echt bequem und möchte es nicht mehr missen deswegen der G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
mit seiner 2560x1440 passt das und UHD ist noch nicht mein Ding.

Vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und wünsche allen Usern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo 
*
Mein PC:*

Prozessor
    INTEL Core i7 4790K@4,4Ghz mit CooleMaster Seidon 120M Wasserkühler mit zwei Lüfter 

Mainboard
    ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark S@UEFI 2702 mit Fastboot u. Secuceboot 

RAM
    Corsair Vengeance 32GB Kit DDR3-1600 KIT (4x8GB) @CL 10-10-10-27 2T 

Grafikkarte
    Asus GTX690 plus GT640 als PhysX jeweils mit GOP Firmware 

Soundkarte
    Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series PCIe 

Monitor
    LG FLATRON W2242T und Samsung SyncMaster 214T 

Netzteil
    Corsair HX1000W 80+ Power mit Kabelmanagement 

Sonstiges
Cooler Master HAF-X Tower, 
1x SSD 850 EVO 500GB Boot,
1x 3TB HDD mit 32GB SSD Cache über Intel RST,
1x 1TB HDD ReFS, 
1x LG BD-RE HB10LS30, 
1x LG BDDVDRW GGC-H20L, 
Sidewinder X8 Mouse, 
MS Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 V3.0
Win 10 Pro 64bit         

*wünsch für PCGH:*
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte) 

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)

be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 3 × 120 mm(2 Punkte) 

ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)

insgesamt 67 Punkte


 Wenn ich gewinnen, sollte würde  [FONT=&quot]ich gerne die Komponenten zugeschickt bekommen. Da ich diese dann lieber selber einbaue.  [/FONT]


----------



## MetalDeep (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo, da mein Altes AMD System nicht mehr Aktuell ist und das Spielen immer zäher wird  Würde ich gerne mal wieder einen Potenten Spiele PC haben, auf AMD`s Zen warten dauert zu lange so würde ich mich über die Komponenten von euch Freuen.
Mein Aktuelles System:
Betriebssystem
** *Windows 7 Enterprise 64-bit SP1
CPU
** *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
** *Thuban 45nm Technologie
RAM
** *8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 671MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
** *Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. GA-990XA-UD3 (Socket M2) **
Grafik
** *BenQ GL2450 (1920x1080@60Hz)
** 2GB KFA² 670 GeForce
Speicher
** *2048GB Seagate ST4000DX 001-1CE168 SATA Disk Device (SATA)*
Ich würde mir das System sollte ich gewinnen, gerne selbst zusammen zusammen bauen um euch etwas zu entlasten.


----------



## MeYer535 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, da mein aktuelles System nicht wirklich gut und auch schon in den Jahren gekommen ist wollte ich mich bei PCGH Pimp my PC 2016 bewerben.

Mein PC jetzt:
CPU: AMD Athlon x4 860k 
Prozessorkühler: ARCTIC Freezer 7 Rev. 2
GPU: Palit GTX 560TI
Netzteil: Cooler Master B500 ver.2 
Gehäuse: Zalman R1 
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A58M-DG3
HDD: Western Digital WD3200AVJS AV 320GB 7200rpm, 8MB Cache, SATA (Windows 10)
Lüfter: Standart Lüfter

Bewerbung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde das neue System gerne selber zusammenbauen  
MFG Timo


----------



## Lucas440 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

es tut mir mittlerweile wirklich sehr leid, wenn ich meinem PC dabei zu hören muss wie er bei den aktuellen Games gefühlt die Düsentriebwerke zünden muss,
um verzweifelt dem Hitzetod zu entkommen. Ja, er ruckelt sich sogar durch einige recht aktuelle Titel, darunter z.B. GTA V, Project Cars
und auch ARMA 3. Natürlich alles in maximaler Minimal-Einstellung, aber es "läuft" wenn auch manchmal nur noch als Diashow. 
Allein in Arma 3 hat er schon 375 Stunden ohne Hitze Notabschaltung überlebt.
Mein Rechner war zum Kaufzeitpunkt vor etwa 6 Jahren ein wirklich tolles Gerät und zwischendurch mussten nur ein zwei Teile ausgetauscht bzw. erweitert werden.
Ich habe ihn immer gut gepflegt und er ist mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen, aber mittlerweile habe ich Angst ihn zu Tode zu quälen, wenn ich zocke.
Das möchte ich ihm eigentlich nicht antun, doch für das Aufrüsten auf aktuelle Hardware fehlt mir momentan das nötige Geld.
Ich spiele schon recht lange mit dem Gedanken und spare bereits, aber bislang konnte ich noch nicht genug zurücklegen.
Jetzt kommt eure Pimp my PC Aktion gerade recht, um ein Aufrüsten möglich zu machen. Mir ist bewusst, dass es bei meiner doch recht alten Hardware 
nötig sein wird, dass Mainboard, CPU und RAM zusätzlich noch von mir nachgerüstet werden müssten, da dies aber nur einen Bruchteil des Preises eines komplett Pimpings wäre,
könnte ich diese Kosten mit dem bereits Gesparten stemmen.
Jetzt seid Ihr gefragt liebes PCGH-Team, sendet Rettung für einen verzweifelten Rechenknecht in Not, bevor es zu spät ist. Mein Rechner und ich würden es euch sehr danken.
Beim Umbau würde ich gerne selbst Hand anlegen und auch wenn man bei der alten Hardware vielleicht nicht von einem "erfahrenen PC-Bastler" ausgeht, habe ich doch schon einige
Erfahrung sammeln können, beim eigenen System aber auch viel durch Reperaturen defekter PC's.

Momentan verbaute Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7 870 Quad-Core mit knapp 3000 MHz
RAM: 6 GiB aufgeteilt in 3x 2 GiB DDR3 mit 670 MHz von Samsung
Grafikkarte: GeForce GT 440 mit 1,5 GiB VRAM und max. 2560 x 1600 Auflösung
Mainboard: MSI 2A9C mit 4x DDR3, einem PCI-E x16 und vier x1 Steckplätzen  
Speicher: 1 TB SATA Festplatte
Audio: Realtek ALC888S 6-Kanal-High-Definition-Audio
CD/DVD-Laufwerk+Brenner mit LightScribe
Netzteil: ATX Intern 300 W
Kartenleser: SD, miniSD, CompactFlash I+II, SmartMedia, MD, MS, MMC, RS-MMC, xD <- kein Smiley sondern Picture-Karte
WLAN-Karte: Wireless-802.11 b/g/n-PCI-Express
Sonstiges: 2x 3.0 Port nachgerüstet
Gehäuse: hp ATX 41,5 x 17,5 x 39 cm (Länge x Breite x Höhe)
Monitor: LG Flatron E2350VR-SN 1920 x 1080 mit 23 Zoll
Maus: Logitech M705
Tastatur: Logitech S510




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manch einer wird sich vielleicht fragen, ob bei dieser in die Jahre gekommenen Hardware
überhaupt noch von Aufrüsten gesprochen werden kann. Die Frage beantworte ich mit ja,
denn durch ein neues Gehäuse gäbe es endlich genug Platz und folgende Komponenten würden aus dem alten System umziehen:
- CD/DVD-Laufwerk+Brenner (wenn mögl.)
- Kartenleser (wenn mögl.)
- USB 3.0 Ports
- evtl. (wenn nötig) Lüfter

Mainboard, CPU samt Kühler und RAM würde ich dazu kaufen, da die alte Hardware das Leistungsvermögen
der neuen nicht voll ausnutzen könnte. Aber durch die neue gesponserte Hardware von PCGH wäre dieser
Rest im finanzierbaren Rahmen. 


Wunsch Hardware: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Auch wenn ich noch nie zuvor dieses PCGHX-Forum genutzt habe, bin ich langjähriger
Leser der PCGH, wobei ich zugegeben nur bei besonders interessanten Ausgaben zuschlage,
das aber nur aus rein finanziellen Gründen. Als Student hat man nicht so viel übrig.

Vielen Dank für solche Aktionen.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lucas


----------



## Luke91 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp My PC Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine momentane PC-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II TOP
Lüfter: 2x 140mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM, 3x 140mm  Fractal Design Silent Series R2
Eingabegeräte: Logitech G11 + Roccat Kone XTD Optical
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8-CM-580W
Monitor: LG 29UB67-B
Prozessor: Core i5-2500K + Prolimatech Genesis
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev. 3.0 B3
RAM: 16GB G.Skill DDR3-1866 CL9
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl


Ich würde die Komponenten gerne zugeschickt bekommen und meinen PC selbst zusammenbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Biftekie schrieb:


> Also urteile nicht über andere Mitglieder aufgrund der Mitgliedszeit, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du auch selber noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum aktiv bist oder hast du etwa doch noch einen 2. Account von dem wir nichts wissen?!


Schrieb derjenige dessen erster Beitrag dazu dient um etwas Gratis ab zu stauben
Wo habe ich mich hier schon einmal bei einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet, zeige mir den Beitrag, ich warte, den Spieß umdrehen zu wollen um vom eigenen vorgehen abzulenken ist einfach nur schwach.


Biftekie schrieb:


> aber trotzdem will ich dieses in der Zukunft auch weiterhin nutzen.


Glauben wir dir sofort


----------



## Jawi04 (17. Oktober 2016)

*Bewerbung Für PcGH Pimp my Pc*

Guten Tag,
liebes PcGamesHardware Team

Ich möchte mich Bewerben für die "Pimp my Pc" Aktion.

Mein Jetziges System:
Intel Pentium G3258
Geforce gtx 750ti
ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0
Zalman ZM-T4
Irgend ein Netzteil 400 Watt

Wunsch Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir die Hardware gerne zu schicken lassen.

Liebe Grüße,
Jawi04


----------



## cope_av8r (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my PC Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core I7 3770k@4,3 GHz+ Thermalright HR-02 Macho
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 670
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Lüfter: too much  5x120mm und 2x80mm Lüfter
Eingabegeräte: Logitech G910+ G400+ G35
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX Lite 700 Watt
Monitor: ASUS VS278, ACER X223W
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB@ 1866 MHz
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
Festplatten: Samsung 1 TB@5400RPM, WD 1 TB@7200RPM, Seagate 500 GB@5400RPM

Ein Bild meines Computers:


----------



## KodosDerZerstoerer (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi liebes PCGames Hardware Team,
ich heiße Florian bin 21 Jahre alt und studiere Chemie. Dadurch bin ich ziemlich häufig bis in die Abendstunden in der Uni und freue mich umso mehr nach nach Hause zu kommen und meinen Feierabend zu genießen. Eine gepflegt Runde CS: GO, Company of Heroes 2 oder Attila Total War helfen zu entspannen ^^. Für diese Spiele reicht mein Rechner aus, jedoch will ich auch mal neuere zocken, wo ich dann auch gerne mal Probleme mit den Frames habe. Ich beschreibe mal meinen PC mit den Worten der intensivsten Total War Kampagne, die ich bisher gezockt habe: Westrom auf Legendär in Attila

Der einst so mächtige PC hat viele schlimme Zeiten durchlebt, glorreiche Siege errungen und nie aufgegeben. Mittlererweile hat er schon lange nicht mehr den Glanz früherer Tage und zehrt von längst vergangener Leistung. Das Duo aus AMD FX-6300 und Gigabyte GTX 660 OC war früher der Stolz der Ausstattung und hat sich in vielerei Situationen ausgezeichnet, doch alle Beteiligten wissen, dass es Zeit ist einen Generationswechsel einzuläuten. Das verbindende Element und Seele des Ensembles, ein Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, wird langsam aber sicher den ihm bestimmten Weg in die ewige Ruhe gehen. Die äußeren Vasallen in Form einer Logitech G110 Tastatur, einem LG IPS 237Tl Monitor und einer Speedlink Ledos Maus sind hartgesottene Veteranen und tragen voller Stolz die Narben langer Kämpfe. Zur Seite stehen Verbündete, auf die zwar immer Verlass war und ist, aber ein Bitfenix Shinobi Case, ein Arctic Cooler Freezer CPU-Kühler oder Corsair 8 GB Ram XMS3 waren nie die erste Wahl, sondern der knappen Kasse geschuldet. Es ist jedoch noch nicht alle Hoffnung verloren, denn ein be quiet! pure Power l8 mit 530 Watt,  2 be quiet! Silent Wings 2, eine Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB und eine TP Link TL-WN881ND W-Lankarte sind noch voll des Kampfeswillens und unterstützen die ältere Generation tapfer im Kampf gegen graphisch anspruchvollere Spiele und schlecht geschriebene Programme! Es wird Zeit mit Verstärkung in Form von..

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


...die alte Garde abtreten zu lassen und mit vereinten Kräften neue Aufgaben zu bewältigen!!!!!!

So ich hoffe im obigen Text war nicht allzu viel Pathos, der die Leser verschreckt hat. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier ist die Liste meiner jetzigen Hardware:

CPU: AMD FX-6300
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
Netzteil: be quiet! pure Power CM BQT L8-530 W
RAM: Corsair 8 GB XMS 3 M2A
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 92 mm
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1 TB
Monitor: LG IPS 237TL
Peripherie: Logitech G110, Speedlink Ledos
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Lüfter: 2 be quiet Silent Wings 2 120 mm
W-Lan: TP Link TL-WN881ND
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (hatte keinen Bock auf Windows 10 für die alte hardware)

Und nun zu meiner Auswahl: 
-Ich habe natürlich die Graka gewählt, da meine das schwächste Bauteil im PC ist
-den stärksten CPU-Kühler, da ein neuer CPU bei mir dann Pflicht wäre und man mit dem Ding alle Möglichkeiten hat
-das Bundle: wollte schon immer mit Tastatur auf dem Sofa zocken ^^ und meine Maus ist nicht wirklich toll (meine alte hat nach 7 Jahren aufgegeben und die war klasse)
-Gehäuse: ein wertigeres Gehäuse als mein jetziges wäre echt nice, außerdem zwingt mich das Sichtfenster dazu die Kabel zu ordnen
-Monitor: für 4K wäre in der zukunft die 1070 schon fast zu knapp, also 144p und 4 Zoll mehr als bei meinem Monitor sind auch ne Ansage (bigger is better)

So und zu guter letzt die Bilder von meinem PC (habe bei den hinteren beiden Bildern extra nochmal sauber gemacht):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolle Aktion von euch, da kann man wiedermal kreativ schreiben. Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn ich hier gewinnen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Flo

P.S. Sorry, aber ich würde die Hardware selber verbauen! den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen


----------



## RenatuSalex (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

-Teilnahme René S.-
-----------------------------------------------
Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde!
Ich wünsche einen angenehmen Tag und bedanke mich, dass kurz nach Abschluss meines Abonnements so eine tolle Aktion stattfindet.

Aktuelles System:
Mainboard:	Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Prozessor:	Intel Core i5-3470 (+ Boxed-Kühler)
Speicher:	       G.Skill	RipJaws-X PC3-12800U 4x 4 GB
Grafikkarte:	Asus GeForce GTX 960 DC2OC (4 GB GDDR5)

Netzteil:	       be quiet! Straight Power BQT-E9 700 W
Festplatte 1:	Samsung 	SSD 840 (120 GB)
Festplatte 2:	Western Digital Green WD20EZRX (2 TB)
Festplatte 3:	Western Digital Green WD20EZRX (2 TB)
Laufwerk:	       Asus BC-12B1ST Blu-Ray-Combo

Gehäuse:	       Cooler Master HAF XB
Lüfter (front):BitFenix Spectre Black (2x 120 mm, rote LED)
Lüfter (rear):	be quiet! Shadow Wings 1 (120 mm)
		              be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (2x 80 mm)

Sonstiges:
AeroCool CoolTouch-R, 2x Revoltech Twin-Set Rot à 10 cm, CM Storm Trigger Z, Mad Catz R.A.T.9, Acer H274hl, Teufel Surround-System

Man merkt es meiner Auflistung vielleicht an: ich bin schon stolz auf mein rot/schwarzes System. Für mich, meine Freundin und Freunde verbringe ich als Laie gerne Zeit mit dem Lesen und Vergleichen, um das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und trotzdem Komponenten für längeren Einsatz zu finden. Für einen Langzeitstudenten (u.a. wegen Depressionen) mit Kindern ist das Zocken auf diesem Niveau eigentlich nur möglich, da ich unsere Kreditkarte schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem selben Minusstand halte.  Worauf ich damit hinaus will: ich hatte noch nie eine High End-Grafikkarte. Die habe ich sonst immer von Asus und bin mit Leistung und Lautheit immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Daher wäre ich gespannt auf die MSI, die immerhin optisch schon mal passt. Zudem hätte ich gerne einen zweiten Monitor für evtl. Let's Play-Beginn und Studienarbeiten. Die Auswahl wäre wegen der höheren Auflösung für Spiele und Blu Rays natürlich der Hauptmonitor.

Hier also meine Pimp-Auswahl:
Grafikkarte:   MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hierzu hätte ich noch die Frage, sollte ich gewinnen, ob mein Prozessor eine Bremse für die Grafikkarte wäre und da etwas Neues her muss. Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße von René.

PS: Ich gebe zu, dass ich den Gewinn sicherlich nicht am Nötigsten habe. Zudem profitieren meine Freundin und ich gemeinsam von den Komponenten durch Tausch. Daher decken sich in dem Post, den ich gleich für Ludmilla erstelle, die Grafikkarte (für mich) und das Roccat-Bundle (für sie).


----------



## redbazooka (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

ich bin heute auf Pimp my PC in der Ausgabe 193 eures Magazins gestoßen und war erstaunt über Eure Idee, die, wie es scheint, sehr gut ankommt.

Da ich mein Glück auch versuchen möchte, selbst wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist, so bin ich trotzdem froh dabei zu sein.

Mein altes System, welches schon bestimmt 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Mainboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3 AM3
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH D15
GPU: Vtx3D R9 280x 3GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M

Meine Wunschauswahl hingegen sieht folgendermaßen aus:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Auswahl ist so ausgefallen, da mich mein Netzteil mit dessen Spulenfiepen langsam aber sicher in den Wahnsinn treibt. Auch ein neuer Monitor wäre gut, da mein alter Philips Monitor im Dunkeln an den Rändern heller leuchtet, als ein Weihnachtsbaum an Heiligabend. Man kann sich das Bleeding somit vielleicht besser vorstellen.

Der Rest der Komponenten ergibt sich aus den restlichen Punkten; wer kann schon zu einer GTX 1070 nicht nein sagen.

Somit freundliche Grüße,

Albert


P.S.: Wenn der Fall eintrefen sollte, dann würde ich die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen.

P.P.S.: Das Foto findet ihr hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computerboss (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Mittag,

Nachfolgend meine Wunschaufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine Aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Xeon 1230V3
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-D3H
RAM: 8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: 480 Watt be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM Modular
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 770
SSD: 480 GB Crucial
HDD: Toshiba 1TB


Langsam kommt die 770 GTX an Ihre Grenzen, aus diesem Grund habe ich den Fokus auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. 
Ein stärkeres Netzteil für Zukunftssicherheit und noch Luft nach oben war mir auch wichtig. 
Sowie ein schönes, qualitativ hochwertiges Gehäuse.
Der Monitor, sowie Maus und Tastatur machen das Bild komplett. Aktuell bin ich mit einer 10€ Maus und 15€ Tastatur unterwegs....

(Ja die Verkabelung ist etwas wüst. Müsste ich mal überarbeiten, aber so ist es authentisch und nicht extra künstlich hergerichtet     Seriennummern habe ich mal weiß gemacht.)


----------



## RenatuSalex (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

-Teilnahme Ludmilla F.-
-----------------------------------------------

Liebe Leute,
hier halte ich mich nun kurz und hoffe, dass dies so in Ordnung ist.

Ihr aktuelles System:
Mainboard:	AsRock Z77 Pro3
Prozessor:	Intel Pentium G2130
Speicher:	       G.Skill	F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ (2x 2 GB)
Grafikkarte:	GigaByte	GeForce GTX 750 Ti (4 GB DDR5)

Netzteil:	       be quiet! Straight Power BQT-E9 600 W
Festplatte:	Western Digital	WD3200AAKS (320 GB)
Laufwerk: 	Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD-RW

Lüfter (front): be quiet!	Shadow Wings 1 (120 mm)
Lüfter (rear):	be quiet!	Shadow Wings 1	(120 mm)


Und hier ihre Pimp-Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Roccat-Bundle käme für sie wie gerufen. Die Zalman-Maus wohnt hier erst ein paar Monate, aber eine neue Tastatur wäre eine schöne Sache. Vor allem aber will das Mikrofon von ihrem Fatal1ty nicht mehr so richtig. Auch war der Daewoo-Monitor aus einem Keller seinerzeit ein Glücksgeschenk gegen das alte Röhrengerät von mir. Zu guter Letzt, dachte ich mir, kann ein neues Gehäuse noch ins Punkte-Budget gedrückt werden. Auf dem Bild kann man einen Luftdurchlass in der Plastikfront erkennen, den ich mal mit Geduld und meinem Bastel-Handbohrer selbst gemacht habe.

PS: In beiden Fällen würde ich den Einbau selbst vornehmen und natürlich Bilder schicken.


----------



## zarkanis (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit dann ebenfalls:

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8320
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 Evo R 2.0
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @ 1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming Radeon R9 280X
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo SSD 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD 28
Monitor: Acer 24 Zoll Full-HD (kein Schnickschnack)

Wunschkomponenten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Warum diese GPU und kein Mainboard(CPU)?
Mein Prozessor wird aus monetären Gründen bis Zen halten müssen und daher gibt’s ne schöne Graka. Die GTX 1070 wird mächtig Dampf machen 

Warum dieser CPU-Kühler und kein Netzteil?
Habe leider schlicht nicht mehr genug Punkte übrig. Aber ein Kumpel mit einem i7-4770k und boxed Kühler wird sich über den Shadow Rock 2 sehr freuen. 

Warum dieses Gehäuse und keine Lüfter-Sets?
Tja, weil das Gehäuse einfach…der HAMMER ist. Das Dark Base Pro 900 in Orange steht seit Ankündigung auf meiner Geizhals-Wunschliste, ich muss es einfach haben, besonders aus einem Grund: Ich würde meinem Rechner gerne auf meine linke Seite unter den Schreibtisch stellen (Cable-Management, alle Kabel kommen von links). Das Problem dabei ist, dass so gut wie alle Gehäuse ihr Glasseitenteil ebenfalls links haben, sodass ich dann nicht mehr verträumt in das Innere meines Gehäuses starren könnte. Bei dem Dark Base 900 gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass Mainboard und Seitenteil invertiert einzubauen, was dieses Problem lösen würde! 

Warum dieses Bundle?
Auch hier waren nicht mehr viele Punkte übrig. Außerdem bin ich Peripherie-technisch schon ganz gut ausgestattet. Daher würde das eine oder andere Teil des Bundles als Geschenk an einen Freund gehen oder als LAN Ausrüstung herhalten.

Warum dieser Monitor?
Seit ich PCGH lese, predigt Herr Raffael Vötter ständig Hi-Res. Es ist an der Zeit das selber zu überprüfen. Daher bitte 4K. Das wird mit der 1070 laufen und ich freue mich schon darauf Witcher 3 in Ultra-HD über Weihnachten zu zocken!

Warum ich?
Weil ich ein armer Student bin und ich mir so viel neue Hardware nicht vor Ende meines Studiums leisten kann (~2 Jahre), weil ich den CPU-Kühler und die Peripherie an Freunde verschenken würde und sich somit noch mehr als nur ein Mensch daran erfreuen und damit ich den Rechner endlich auf meine linke Seite stellen kann.


----------



## Hardman_the_wolf (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

jetzt will ich doch einmal bei eurem Gewinnspiel mitmachen.  Momentan nutze ich das System, um etwas Civilization und Saints Row zu spielen. Der Plan ist aber irgendwann in diesem Jahr mir noch eine "richtige" Grafikkarte zuzulegen und dann Anfang nächsten Jahres zu gucken, ob sich ein Umstieg auf AMD Zen lohnt. Das hängt natürlich auch von euren Tests ab . 

mein aktuelles System: 
Mainboard: MSI 68 HM Grenade
APU: AMD A8-7600
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Corsair
Gehäuse: XPPREDATOR
Netzteil: LC 420W

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## HXpress (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Liebes PCGH Team ! 
Erstmal finde ich es eine Tolle Aktion von euch mit Pimp my PC! 
Danke dafür  

Meine Wunschkomponenten währen:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K / 3.3 GHz Prozessor
Festplatte: SamsungSpinPoint F3 500GB
RAM: Kingston HyperX blu Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z68P DS3
Grafikkarte: Geforce Evga 970 (4 GB)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 334U black
Netzteil: be quiet! e10 500W
Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 (Mit dazugeflickten Ventilator da der Standard venti Kaputt ist ^^)
Tastatur/Maus: Logitech G15 / Logitech G400
Bildschirm: Benq GL2450
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz
und 2 SSDs mit 1x, 240gb und 1x 500gb sowie eine 6jahre alte HDD mit 500g

So das wars eigentlich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Zur Begründung warum ich hier mitmache ist da ich schon Länger ein PC Upgrade vorhabe, da mein PC ja teilweise doch nicht mehr ganz mithalten kann.
Ich habe zwar noch nie etwas gewonnen aber wer weis vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal ;D

**Mit der 970 bin ich im Moment noch halbwegs zufrieden, möchte sie aber Mitte nächstes Jahr dann mit einer 1070 oder ähnliches austauschen.

*Die CPU reicht dank übertakten auf 4 GHZ momentan noch knapp würde diese aber dieses jahr noch austauschen wollen dazu muss aber ein neuer unterbau her und deshalb die oben ausgewählten Komponenten.

**Den Cpu kühler habe ich selber schon bissl zusammengezimmert da der Ventilator leider defekt wurde (kann man ja auf dem Foto bewundern *g*)

*Bildschirm ist soweit noch ganz in Ordnung würde ihn dann als 2t Monitor weiterverwenden.

**Maus und Tastatur sind mittlerweile auch schon in die Jahre gekommen merkt man speziell bei der g15 da teilweise die Tasten nicht mehr richtig reagieren und ich schon ordentlich reinhauen muss ^^


würde mich über einen Gewinn unglaublich freuen !
wünsche euch allen viel glück !

mfg HXpress


----------



## All4get (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Folgendes habe ich ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)




►Derzeit verbaut ist:

CPU: I5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz
CPU Kühler: HR-02 Macho Rev B
GPU: GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce Edition
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600
HDD: 1x 250GB SSD von Crucial - 1x 500GB von Seagate - 1x 3TB von Seagate
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
Gehäuse: fractal design define r5

Und die Peripherie dazu sieht so aus:

Maus: Logitech G502
Tastertur: Roccat Ryos MK Pro
Mauspad: Sharkoon XL 1337
Monitor: 1x Benq XL2730Z - 1x Odys FullHD 60HZ - 1x Samsung Syncmaster 913v
Headset: Corsair Vengeance 1500

►Wieso?
Derzeit habe ich nur Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte - die 670 hat seine Glorreichen Jahre hinter sich und derzet warte ich einfach noch auf 2017 um mir die doppelte Leistung für einen Humanen Preis zu besorgen.
Mit diesem Gewinnspiel könnte es mindestens ein halbes Jahr früher passieren und da sage ich nein. Da der Rest für mich alle male ausreicht und mein kleiner Bruder sich auch einen PC zusammenstellen will, habe ich geschaut was für Komponenten
sich für ihn lohnen könnten. Also einen besseren CPU Kühler als den Stock Kühler, ein angemessenes Bundle zum zocken von Roccat, ein guter 144HZ Monitor damit er sofort in CSGO durchstarten kann. Und ein paar gute Lüfter um mein Schall gedämpftes Gehäuse Kühl zu halten.

►Falls ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner bin:

würde ich gerne die Komponenten zugeschickt bekommen, da ich viel Erfahrung habe und schon genügend Rechner zusammengestellt und gebaut habe.
Dazu folgen dann natürlich die Bilder von meinem Innenleben mit der neuen GTX 1080 und Bilder von dem Rechner den sich mein Bruder zusammenbastelt. 


Viel Glück an alle anderen hier im Forum.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

aktuell war ich gerade dabei meinen PC aufzurüsten, daher kommt eure Aktion wie gerufen, da mir noch 4 SW3-Lüfter und eine gute CPU sowie ein neuer Monitor fehlen. Muss endlich mal meinen mageren 8GB Ram erweitern! Aber mit dem Wissen dass man beim nächsten Mainboard DDR4 braucht, hab ich von dem Vorhaben Abstand genommen.

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: i5 3570K@4,5
MB: MSI Z77A-G45 GAMING
PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt
GPU: GTX970
SSD: 1TB 850 EVO Samsung
SSD: 128GB Vector OZC
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866
Tower: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Fans: 4x NB-BlackSilentPr PS-2
            3x Prolimatech Blue Vortex Wings
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm
                    Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Funk KB460
Sound: beyerdynamic DT990 PRO + ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
Bildausgabe: ASUS VG248QE 144Hz 


Wunsch-Upgrade:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)


Begründung:
Mit dem neuen Mainboard würde natürlich auch eine neue CPU den doch schon in die Jahre gekommenden i5 ablösen! Eigentlich wollte ich noch bis 2017 warten (AMD eine Chance geben), aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Die Silent Wings könnten die 4 Noiseblocker beim Monsta Radiator noch ein bisschen unterstützen. Einen müsste ich dann noch beisteuern. Dann kommt das Aquaero mal bisschen mehr zu tun beim runter-regeln.
Eine neue Maus und Tastatur brauch ich eigentlich nicht und könnte wie auch beim Headset darauf verzichten. Einzig mein Mauspad sieht mitgenommen aus und könnte ein Austausch gut stehen.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist unschwer zu erkennen noch ziemlich neu und das neue würde für mich lediglich durch die größeren Reserven ein Upgrade darstellen. Beim Zweitrechner würde mein aktuelles aber definitiv was gutes bezwecken. Der Kühler fällt wegen meiner Wakü natürlich raus.
Der 4K Monitor würde meinen 144Hz Monitor perfekt ergänzen, weil neben schnellen Shootern wie CS eigentlich alles von mehr Pixeln profitiert und nicht auf diese Aktualisierungsraten angewiesen ist. Ein besseres Monitor-Pärchen ist dann nur noch schwer zu finden

Viel Erfolg an alle


----------



## TomBom55 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne bei der Pimp My Pc 2016 Aktion bewerben. Mein leicht betagter Rechner besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68
CPU: Intel Core i5 2400 3.10GHz 
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Panorama 
Ram: 12GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333
GPU: 1024MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample (Defekt)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower 
Netzteil: 550W Antec Truepower New TP-550 80+ Bronze Modular
Bildschirm: Asus ML228H 21,5" FHD


Die Geforce GTX 570 hat mir seinerzeit gute Dienste geleistet, ist allerdings seit 3 Monaten defekt. 
Mit dem Onboard Chip lassen sich natürlich nur grafisch anspruchslose Games spielen und diese auch eher schlecht als Recht.
 Als Ersatz liebäugle ich mit den Mainstreamkarten der neuen Generation, warte da aber noch auf sinkende Preise.


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich erwarte mir, dass die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G starke Leistung in aktuellen Spielen bringen wird, auch trotz Non-OC Sandy Bridge und den anderen älteren Komponenten. 
Die höhere Leistung der stärkeren GTX 1080 würde sich meiner Meinung nach in meinem Rechner nicht richtig auf die Straße bringen lassen. Da setze ich das Budget lieber für andere Komponenten ein.

Das Dark Rock Pro 900 spricht mich optisch an und ermöglicht eine starke Verbesserung des Kabelmanagements. 
Die im Gehäuse verbauten Silentwings 3 lassen den PC (vermutlich) auch unter Last im erträglichen Lautstärkebereich arbeiten.
 Letzteres ist auch Beweggrund für die Auswahl des  Shadow Rock 2.

Für das oben ausgewählte Bundle habe ich mich entschieden, da mir noch eine mechanische Tastatur fehlt, und auch mein Headset und die Maus demnächst mal erneuert werden müssten.

Beim Bildschirm habe ich mich für den  iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU mit 4K Auflösung entschieden. 
Auch wenn die Grafikkartenleistung nur in bestimmten Spielen bzw. mit reduzierten Details für 60 FPS in 4 K reichen wird, sehen ältere Spiele in der Auflösung wesentlich besser aus. 
Des Weiteren gibt es auch sonstige Medien wie YouTube etc. die davon profitieren. 

Bei einem etwaigen Gewinn würde ich den PC einschicken.
Mfg








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flip371 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

gern möchte auch ich mein Glück versuchen und bewerbe mich beziehungsweise meinen Rechner für die Pimp my PC-Aktion.

Mein PC ist relativ modern, da ich Anfang des Jahres meinen Phenom II in Rente geschickt und auf einen modernes Skylake-System aufgerüstet habe. Gleichzeitig habe ich auch Gehäuse und Netzteil modernisiert und mir zur Prozessorkühlung leider eine brummende Kompakt-WaKü statt eines guten Luftkühlers zugelegt. Damit war meine Hobby-Budget auch aufgebraucht und Grafikkarte sowie die restliche Peripherie müssen auf ein späteres Upgrade warten. Vielleicht ja durch PCGH!?

Folgende Optionen würde ich wählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600
zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter: 3x Alpenfön Wingboost Plus 140 mm 
Netzteil: Cooler Master V550
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Prozessor: Intel I5-6600K
Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Kingston HyperX FURY
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 380X Nitro
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2473 HDS
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Logitech G400
SSD: 120 GB Crucial M500
HDD: 1,5 TB Samsung EcoGreen 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## mwimmer0 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da ich schon längere Zeit über eine Aufrüstung meines PC s nachdenke, kommt mir eure Aktion sehr gelegen und auch als Motivation mich endlich mal hier zu registrieren.



Aktuelles System:



Prozessor: Xeon E3 1270 (Sandy-Bridge)

Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro 3

Ram: 8GB

Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2

Grafikkarte: HIS HD 7870 GHz

SSD: 250GB Crucial MX 200

Netzteil: LEPA MaxBron 700W

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deepsilence 3

Monitor: Samsung T24A350

Headset: Roccat Kave XTD Stereo

Maus: Roccat Kone Pure

Tastatur: Thermaltake Poseidon Z



Meine Wunschkomponenten:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)



Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Oberste Priorität bei einer Aufrüstung hat die Grafikkarte, da die HD 7870 schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt ist. Schön bei der GTX 1070 ist auch der Zero-Fan Mode der Karte, da meine aktuelle Grafikkarte das lauteste Element im System ist.

In diesem Zuge ist auch ein Monitor mit einer Auflösung von mehr als 1080p endlich möglich.

Mein Prozessor und Mainboard sollte dafür noch ausreichend gut sein, lediglich den Ram werde ich im Falle des Gewinns aufstocken.

Über das effizientere und auch leisere Netzteil, sowie nicht ganz so schlichte Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster von Be Quiet würde ich mich ebenfalls sehr freuen.

Da ich Roccat bereits kenne, interessiere ich mich insbesondere für die Tastatur, dann könnte ich auch mal entspannt auf dem Sofa am schwenkbaren TV zocken.



Falls ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner dieser klasse Aktion sein sollte, würde ich gerne alles selbst zusammenbauen, da mir das Basteln am PC viel Spaß macht.


----------



## silent_smile (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:

Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR 3 1600
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 (500W)
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS2333

Freue mich schon auf die neuen Bauteile.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## aTnVirus (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin schon lange Abonnent von euch auf Youtube, darüber bin ich auch auf diese coole Aktion gestoßen. 
Ich war gleich begeistert und jetzt will ich hier mal mein Glück versuchen.

Das ist meine Geschichte:

Alles begann an einem kalten und stürmischen Wochenende im April 2012, als meine Freunde und ich eine Lan-Party feierten. Stolz präsentierte einer von uns seine neueste Kreation, einen komplett selbst gebauten PC. Alle waren begeistert und da brachte er mich auf die Idee, dass ich mir doch auch einen PC selbst bauen könnte. Zuerst konnte ich nur lachen über diesen Vorschlag, da ich ja bisher noch nie etwas in dieser Art gemacht hatte. Aber die Idee mir selbst einen PC zu bauen, ließ mich nicht mehr los. Letztendlich entschied ich mich es zu wagen.
Also schritt ich zur Tat und kaufte mir die besten Teile, die ich mir leisten konnte und machte mich ans Werk. Nach mehreren fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen schaffte ich es tatsächlich und brachte den PC zum Laufen. 
Ich benannte ihn "Black Storm". 
Und er konnte sich durchaus sehen lassen. Auf jeder Lan konnte er zeigen was er im Vergleich mit den anderen PC's zu leisten im Stande war. Doch als die Jahre dahinschwanden, wurden alle anderen PC's upgegradet, oder ersetzt. Nur mein Black Storm rackerte sich weiter fleißig ab, um mir akzeptable Grafiken und fps zu liefern. Doch als er es im Sommer 2016 nur noch unter die schlechtesten 8% im 3DMark Firestrike Benchmark geschafft hatte, wurde klar, dass es Zeit ist, dass es Zeit ist upzugraden. Und in dieser Stunde der Not kam das PCGH-Team mit der Pimp my PC Aktion und es gab wieder Hoffnung, Hoffnung auf eine schönere, eine bessere Zukunft. Eine Zukunft mit Ultra Grafikeinstellungen und flüssigen 60fps in allen Spielen. 
Wahrlich eine traumhafte Vorstellungen. 

Und es gäbe nichts besseres als ein paar dieser neuen Teile, um diesen Traum zu erfüllen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun zum sachlichen Teil, hier sind die Spezifikationen von Black Storm:

Gehäuse:       CM Storm Enforcer
CPU:                i5-3570K
Mainboard:  Asus P8Z77-V LX
Kühler:           Scythe Mugen 4
RAM:              8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1666mhz
GPU:               MSI Gtx 760
SSD:                Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD:              1 TB WD Black
PSU:                bequiet! System Power 7 500 Watt

Die Teile, die ich ausgesucht habe, würden mein PC genau da verstärken, wo es grade am nötigsten ist. Da die Gtx 760 in meinem System im Moment der Hauptgrund für niedrige fps ist, wäre ein Upgrade zur Gtx 1070 perfekt. Um die Leistung der Gtx 1070 nicht durch den Prozessor zu beeinträchtigen, müsste ich diesen auf jeden Fall noch übertakten. Da ist ein stärkeres Netzteil sehr willkommen. Zusammen mit dem hervorragenden 1440p Monitor von iiyama, sollte das Ganze dann eine sehr ausgewogene Mischung geben, in der die Gtx 1070 ihr volles Potential ausspielen kann und auch der Prozessor an sein Leistungsmaximum kommt, ohne die Gtx 1070 zu beeinträchtigen. 
Der Scythe Mugen 4 Kühler macht seinen Job bisher sehr gut, daher sollte da noch deutlich Übertaktungspotential drin sein. 

Auch das Roccat Peripherie-Bundle ist eine tolle Ergänzung, da ich bisher eine Roccat Kone Xtd hatte, die mittlerweile über 20 Millionen Klicks auf dem Buckel hat und über 60km bewegt wurde. Selbst an der besten Maus geht das nicht spurlos vorbei. 
( Dank dem tollen Roccat Treiber weiß ich ganz genau wie viele Klicks ich gemacht und wie viele Meter ich die Maus bewegt habe , sogar alle Trophäen habe ich freigeschaltet. )
Als Tastatur benutze ich eine Logitech Tastatur, wie man sie in jedem Klassenzimmer findet. Auch hier wäre ein Upgrade nicht schlecht, wobei ich eigentlich nichts an meiner jetzigen Tastatur auszusetzen habe.

Da ich schon lange Teile von MSI, bequiet! und Roccat benutze und nie Probleme hatte, kann ich nur sagen, wer auch immer gewinnen wird, kann sich definitiv über qualitativ hochwertige Teile freuen.

Abschließend bleibt mir nur noch Danke zu sagen an das PCGH-Team für die coole Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück zu wünschen.

PS: Falls sich jemand beim Lesen meiner kleinen Geschichte gewundert hat, ja in meinem Freundeskreis machen wir auch noch im Online-Zeitalter regelmäßig Lan-Partys 


Viele Grüße

Niklas K.


----------



## UnbelievableOne (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Bewerbung zur PCGH-Aktion 'Pimp my PC 2016'
*
Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
ich habe von Ihrer Aktion 'Pimp my PC 2016' über mein Abo der Printausgabe erfahren und möchte nun daran teilnehmen. 
Seit ich 12 war bastele ich an PCs und baue meinen Freunden die Geräte mit der bestmöglichen Leistung für's Geld und mit auf ihre persönlichen Anforderungen zugeschnittenen Komponenten zusammen. Ich habe einen riesen Spaß dabei. Aber das beste ist das Gefühl, wenn ich mein eigenes Werk vor mir stehen sehe und es dann zum ersten mal teste. Das geniale an PCs ist, dass man sie an jeden Bedarf individuell anpassen kann. 

Was meinen derzeitigen PC angeht, so habe ich in letzter  Zeit meine Ressourcen auf andere Dinge, als diesen verwendet und das,  obwohl ich ihn eigentlich täglich nutze.  Zuletzt bin ich dann doch wieder aktiv geworden: Ich habe mir die GTX 1060 angeschafft. Doch dabei soll es nicht bleiben. Ich will komplett aufrüsten, um wieder auf den Stand der Dinge zu kommen. Da kommt mir Ihre Aktion absolut gelegen. Und nicht nur das: Man darf sich seine Komponenten sogar selbst auswählen. Außerdem läuft es anders als andere Gewinnspiele ab. Es wird nicht nur einfach ein Gewinner per Zufall bestimmt, sondern man muss sich per Bewerbung darum bemühen.


*Zur Hardware:
*Meine Grafikkarte wird in großem Maße durch meinen jetzigen Prozessor limitiert. Von einer Effizienzbombe kann man bei ihm auch nicht  gerade sprechen. Es wird genug Hitze produziert, um damit mein Zimmer zu  heizen. Gerade aber für Dinge wie Videoediting, aber auch ArmA III, ein Spiel welches bei mir absolut im CPU-Limit läuft (derzeit habe ich um die 25 fps), benötigt einen sehr starken Prozessor: Ich habe mir dazu den Intel Core i7 6700K/7700K herrausgeguckt. Da ich dafür allerdings auch ein neues Mainboard benötige, hilft mir Ihre Aktion stark weiter, denn diese Anschaffung kann ich mir somit schon gleich sparen. Mein momentaner CPU-Kühler ist noch recht laut, weshalb ich mir  noch einen besseren von be quiet! dazu wünsche, auch um ggf. noch  übertakten zu können.

Als nächstes fällt auf, dass meine Peripherie nicht gerade der eines Gamers entspricht.  Meine derzeitige Maus, Tastatur und Headset sind eher Einsteigerprodukte, mit denen kaum jemand spielt. Auch ich möchte in den Genuss von neuester Peripherie kommen. Dazu zählt unter anderem die Roccat Skeltr, welche für mich ein sehr gut durchdachtes Produkt ist und ich mir so oder so vorhatte wegen der genialen Smartphone Integration anzuschaffen. Mein Bildschirm ist ein standardmäßiger Office Bildschirm mit FHD Auflösung und 60Hz. Da geht mehr, deswegen der Bildschirm welchen ich mir herrausgesucht habe, auch um das Potenzial meiner Grafikkarte überhaupt ersteinmal an mich 'weiterzuleiten'. Z.B. in CS:GO, dort packt mein PC locker die 200 fps, aber das Ganze bringt mir nichts, da der Bildschirm nicht in der Lage ist diese an den Mann zu bringen.

Schaut man sich die Bilder von meinem Gehäuseinnenraum im Anhang an, so fällt auf, dass der CPU-Kühler eigentlich zu groß für mein Gehäuse ist, aber auch dass es dort drinnen ein wenig wie im Dschungel aussieht. Das liegt daran, dass mir mein derzeitiges Gehäuse nur minimal Möglichkeiten zum Kabelmanagement gibt. Leider sind auch die Lüfter relativ laut. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre fast schon eine Art Erlösung.


Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen auserwählt  zu werden.  Am liebsten wäre mir dabei die Variante, dass ich die  Komponenten selber einbaue, allerdings hätte ich auch kein Problem damit,  wenn Sie sich den Spaß nicht nehmen lassen wollen und es stattdessen selber machen wollen. Natürlich werde ich Sie mit soviel Fotomaterial versorgen, wie Sie benötigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Uwe K.


*Meine aktuellen Komponenten:*


Spoiler



CPU: AMD FX 8350 @ 4.4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen Max
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 6144MB
RAM: 1x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Netzteil: 600W Corsair CX Series CX600 Non-Modular
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-W blau
HDDs: Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB (ST1000DX001) + WD Blue 1TB (WD10EZEX)
Laufwerk: LG DVD-RW Laufwerk


*Meine aktuelle Peripherie:*


Spoiler



Bildschirm: ASUS VE228
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller PRO+
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia Black
Headset: Plantronics Gamecom 780


 *Meine Wunschkomponenten:*


Spoiler



Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## peppone0815 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese echt geniale Aktion.

Hier mein momentanes System:
CPU: i5-4690
Kühler: Turmkühler mit 92mm Lüfter
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97-HD3
Ram: 2×4GB DDR3 1600 CL11 
GPU: XFX Radon R9 280X DD Black Edition 3GB
Datenträger: SSD mit 120GB + HDD mit 1TB
Netzteil: Super Flower Gold mit 550W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Comrade
Lüfter: 3×120 vorinstalliert
Monitor: Benq RL2455RM
5-Tasten Maus, Logitech Tastatur und Header

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:
Roccat Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga  (10 Punkte)
Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Show Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (1 Punkt)
macht 67 von 67 Punkten

Mir ist vor allem die starke GPU wichtig, da ich bei meiner mit den 3GB schon an die Grenzen der Karte stoße. Die Rechenleistung ist zwar OK, aber auch hier ist der GPU Load oft nonstop bei 100%.....und wenn man schon die Chance auf eine 1080er hat, dann baue ich mal alles um diese herum auf.

Soweit so gut.....nur das mit den Fotos funktioniert irgendwie nicht direkt über den Beitrag.....die lasse ich euch dann wohl anders noch zukommen.....tippe das alles nämlich mühsam über mein Smartphone, da ich wohl bis zum Ende der Frist nicht mehr an meinen PC komme. (falls doch bin ich hiermit zumindest auf der sicheren Seite 😆)

Aja, da ich gerne bastle, hätte ich im Falle eines Gewinns (das wäre echt der Hammer) gerne alles zugeschickt.

Na denn, alles Gute und bitte weiterhin so tolle Tests, Beiträge etc. wie bisher!

LG, 
Peppo


----------



## TechMeck (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGHler!
Erstmal fetten Respekt an euch für all die Aktionen die ihr immer startet, Hut ab und vielen Dank!
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich meine Zeit verschwenden will und eine herzzerreißende Geschichte schreibe, bei der eh niemand weiß, ob sie wahr ist oder nicht (falls Sie einer hören will, schreibt einen Kommentar *zwinker*)
Ich mach es kurz und knapp, das hätte ich gerne:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die zwei Punkte schenk ich euch glatt!

Derzeit verbaut:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW-9000W
MB: AsRock B85M Pro3
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 GB DDR3-1600
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 380x Nitro
Lüfter: 2x 140mm & 1x 120mm vorinstalliert, 3x 120mm Arctic 
SSD: 128GB SanDisk Extreme
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda
DVD-Brenner: irgendeiner von LG
Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power L8 530W
Manuelle Lüftersteuerung von Akasa

Dazu als Peripherie:
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Pro
Maus: Razer Mamba TE
Headset: Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Digital
Mauspad von Sharkoon
Monitor: 27 Zoll FullHD 60Hz 1ms von Asus


Ich weiß, es ist nicht das älteste System, aber ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden mit ihm, da es oft schon mal etwas zu wenig Leistung bietet und zugleich noch ziemlich laut ist. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, Teilnehmer von Pimp my PC 2016 zu sein und endlich ein zufriedenstellendes System unter meinem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben. Leider bin ich gerade im Urlaub in der Türkei und kann kein Bild von meinem Innenraum hochladen, werde ich dann noch nachreichen, wenn ich zuhause bin. Viel Glück an alle anderen natürlich und schönen Tag an den, der das hier (hoffentlich) liest!
Liebe Grüße, 
TechMeck


----------



## MeisterSimon (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde diese Aktion super. Mein PC ist ein halbes Jahr alt und ich stelle fest, dass ich nicht an der Grafikkarte sparen hätte sollen, denn die Spiele GTA V und Forza 6 brauchen viel Leistung.
Aktuelle Spezifikationen:	I7 6700
			                                  	MSI GTX 960
			                             	8GB RAM
			                             	MSI PC Mate
			                              	250GB Samsung 850 EVO
			                             	480GB Mushkin Triactor

Gewünschte Komponenten
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Parabellum08 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag !

Seit 3 Monaten will ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen , kann mich aber nicht entscheiden . Eigentlich sollte es die Fury werden , darum habe ich mir schon ein SP10 500W CM zugelegt . Dann kam aber die neue Generation raus und jetzt steh ich ratlos da . Falls ich zu den glücklichen Auserwählten gehören würde , wäre mein Dilemma gelöst .

Mein System :

Xigmatek Midgard II Midi-Tower                                                   
Gebraucht aus der Bucht

Asus P8P67                                                                                             
Gebraucht aus der Bucht

Corsair 
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4 x 2 GB Dual Kit 8 GB                      
Gebraucht aus der Bucht

Intel 2500k  noch nicht übertaktet                                                 
Gebraucht aus der Bucht

Scythe Katana 3                                                                                       
Gebraucht aus der Bucht , war beim 2500k dabei

PowerColor 
Radeon HD 7850 V2 Single-Fan, 2GB GDDR5                          
Gebraucht aus der Bucht

OCZ Trion 100 480GB SSD

Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD

Lüfter : 2x 120mm Molex 7V unbekannter Herkunft              
                Gebraucht aus der Bucht
                2x 120mm Xigmatek beim Tower dabei
                2x120mm Arctic f12                                                   Wie man auf dem Bild sieht , sollte man keine weissen Lüfter im                         
                                                                                                               Raucherhaushalt benutzen . Bekommt man nicht mehr richtig sauber .

be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500W

Sharkoon FireGlider Optical mouse

Microsoft 600 Keyboard

LG IPS234 FHD 23 Zoll Monitor

HD681 EVO Kopfhörer mit SPEEDLINK SL 8691 SBK-01 SPES Clip-On Mikrofon

Wie man sieht ist alles so preiswert wie möglich angeschafft worden , deshalb würden mir die neuen Teile sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen . So würde ich mal zu einem hochklassigen Spielgenuss kommen . 

Ich will die neuen Sachen selber einbauen , was ja auch nicht so schwierig ist .


Meine Auswahl :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## PCG5 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich lese schon sehr lange im Forum mit. Diese Aktion hat mit jetzt doch dazu, bewogen aktiv zu werden, denn ich benötige mehr Gaming Power und der Bildschirm würde auch für After Effects und Premiere eine bessere Übersicht ermöglichen :

Das wäre meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard:  GA-Z87X-UD3H (rev. 1.x)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K "Haswell" 
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce GTX 780 Phantom GLH 
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit (2x 8GB) 
Monitor:  DELL Ultrasharp U2412M 
Netzteil: 650 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: G5-Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aTnVirus (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich ahne da, wen du meinen könntest . Und meine Geschichte ist in der Tat wahr, nur das mit dem kalten und stürmischen Wochenende war erfunden, hört sich dramatischer an . Aber ein bisschen Kreativität schadet nicht


----------



## LanchasterHD (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi erstmal, und fetten Respekt an diese Aktion, mega geil von euch...

Ich als kleiner Junge in der Großen PC Welt damals habe mir noch gedacht : Oh, ein AMD Phenom II X4 955 inklusive DDR2 Speicher nehm ich doch...

Jetziger PC :
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 955,
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
Ram : 8 Gb DDR2 (später aufgerüstet von 2Gb auf 8Gb)
Grafikkarte : Zotac GT 640
Gehäuse : Kein Plan
1. SSD : Samsung 840 Evo 120 Gb
2. SSD : Samsung 850 Evo 250 Gb
CPU-Kühler : Arctic Freezer Xtreme

und hier meine Auswahl zum Aufrüsten : 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

ich könnte dann endlich hier meine Schrottkiste in die Ecke stellen und mal wieder neue Spiele auf maximalen Details auf min. 40 FPS spielen.

Ich würde meine Komponenten gerne selber einbauen da ich selber gerne an PCs rumbaue


----------



## CrouchKing (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 67 (18 Punkte übrig)

momentanes System:
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 750 @2,7 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P7H55-M PRO
Arbeitsspeicher: 12 GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 380X PCS+ Myst. Edition
Netzteil: BeQiet Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Aerocool PGS Vx-9 Pro
HDD: 1x 2TB Western Digital Standart Festplatte, 1x Samsung 750 Evo 128GB, 1x 120GB IDE 

Gehäuse, CPU, Netzteil, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher (2 von 3 Riegeln) sind grundsätzlich noch von 2009, 
wodurch langsam wieder ein Upgrade nötig wird. Daher weiß ich diese Aktion sehr zu schätzen.

Und ja ich weiß mit Kabelmanagement und Sauberkeit ist es nicht weit her D:


----------



## dotaut (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich habe zur Zeit:
Cpu: i5 3570k
Kühler: mugen 3
Mainboard: asrock z77 pro3
Ram: 1x 8gb ddr3 ram
Netzteil: cooler Master 600 Watt
Grafikkarte : zotac 980 ti Omega
Monitor: lg e2442   1080p 60 hz
Gehäuse : keines
Festplatte: sata Seagate barakuda 1 tb

ich bin eigentlich zufrieden (solange ich Leistung hab^^). Gehäuse hab ich keines seit nem Jahr...wegen Umzug und  Mir ging das Geld leider aus damals. Und meine Grafikkarte ist zurzeit geliehen, für'n paar Wochen noch . Sagen wir ich hab mich mit meiner alten verkalkuliert aber eine 1070  wäre natürlich perfekt als Ersatz ( und sieht fantastisch aus). Und son cooles Gehäuse könnte ich dann endlich richtig ausgefallen einrichten. Mein Monitor ist von 2011 ist eig ganz ok... Hat nur manchmal nen Ausfall.  Aber der i5 is natürlich super is bei 4.3 GHz seit ner Ewigkeit. 
Ich spiele gerne dota 2 und witcher 3 , rise of tombraider und vieles mehr. Bin eig. nen Ziemlicher Hardware freak  aber unordentlich... aber wenn ich gewinne  vespreche  ich super ordentlich zu sein xD.
Oh die zeichnung hab ich gemacht und würde, wenn mans fürn ne gute idee durch die psgh Redaktion hält, irwann vlt. aufs seitenfenster Professionel draufmachen zu lassen... wien Tatoo xD.

Ich denke das ist das logischste Upgrade für mich...
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ahsokah (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, hallo liebes Forum,

ich dachte mir ich versuch auch mal mein Glück. Mein derzeitiges System hat schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel und ich denke schon etwas länger über etwas Neues nach.
Da kam die Aufrüstaktion von PCGH gerade richtig (Daumen drück das ich vllt Glück hab xD), für einen neuen Gaming- und Arbeits-PC fürs Studium.
Da ich mich z.Z. noch nicht recht entscheiden kann, welche CPU+Mainboard+RAM-Kombination (Skylake?, Boradwell-E?, auf Zen warten? oder doch ein gebr. Xeon System?)
ich für das neue System nehmen werde, fällt meine Auswahl auf Komponenten die möglichst kompatibel zu allen Varianten sind
und als Übergang vorerst alle sofort in meinem derzeitigen System eingesetzt werden könnten.


Mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard: Abit IP-35
CPU: Intel Q6600@3 GHz/FSB333
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B PCGH Edition
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-7 mit Nylonschnur-Mod ^^ (hält die Frontblende zuverlässig fest, da deren Kunststoffnasen abgebrochen sind)
RAM: 4 GB (2x 2 GB) ADATA DDR2-800 CL5 + 4 GB (2x 2 GB) G.Skill DDR2-800 CL5 paarweise im Dual-Channel
GPU: XFX HD7850 Black Edition
SSD/HDD: 40 GB Intel X25-V, 2 TB Toshiba 7200 U/min (DT01ACA200)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro (P7) 450w
Monitor: einfacher Phillips FullHD Fernseher
Tastatur/Maus: Corsair K70 RGB, Logitech G502
Headset: Razer Kraken Pro


Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung zur Auswahl:

Grafikkarte (MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G) oder Mainboard:
Da die HD7850 erste Anzeichen ihres Lebensendes zeigt (reproduzierbare Freezes in Spielen, Anzeigetreiberresets etc) und ich beim späteren Aufrüsten
von CPU+Mainboard+RAM etwas Auswahl haben wollte, fiel meine Wahl hier auf eine der Grafikkarten, auch da ich diese sofort benutzen kann.
Nach Auswahl der anderen Komponenten hatte ich sogar noch genug Punkte für die 1070. Trotz ihrer Größe passt sie in mein Gehäuse da ich den unteren Festplattenkäfig abschrauben
und den entkoppelten Rahmen in den 5,25 Zoll Schächten für meine Festplatten wieder nutzen würde.
Außerdem verfügt sie über ausreichend Leistung für den 4K Monitor von iiyama.

Lüfter-Set (be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM) oder Gehäuse:
Hier muss ich zugeben, fiel mir die Wahl sehr leicht, auch wenn sie gute Gehäuse sind trifft deren Design einfach nicht meinen Geschmack
und die Silent Wings würden für mehr Ruhe und Frischluft, als die aktuellen eher mittelmäßigen Lüfter,  in meinem Gehäuse sorgen .

ROCCAT-Bundle (ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga):
Da ich wegen dem Studium viel am PC schreibe (Programmieren und Belegarbeiten) hatte ich mir schon etwas länger eine mechanische Tastatur zugelegt.
Die Roccar Sova MK wäre die ideale Ergänzung für's Couchgaming in Verbindung mit der Kova.
Das Renga würde mein Razer Headset ersetzen, mit dem ich nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.

Netzteil (be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt) oder CPU-Kühler:
Mein aktuelles be quiet! Netzteil zirpt mittlerweile deutlich hörbar vor sich hin und ist mit 450 Watt mehr als knapp dimensioniert.
Das Pure Power 9 könnte mein altes Netzteil in Rente schicken und hätte mit 700 Watt auch genügend Reserven.
Auch leistet der Scythe Mugen, auf dem Q6600, immer noch eine gute Arbeit.

Monitor (iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1): 
Nachdem mein alter Samsung Monitor seine Arbeit mit einem schwarzen Bild quittiert hat, nutze ich zur Zeit einen einfachen Phillips Fernseher als Monitor.
Der Iiyama könnte mir einen adequaten Ersatz schaffen und bietet mit 28 Zoll und der 4K Auflösung genügen Arbeitsfläche für IDE, Browser, VM's etc und bildet mit seinen Gaming-Features und der GTX 1070 ein tolles Gespann für eine Gamingrunde.


Zum Schluss, tolle Aktion und viel Glück an alle 

P.S. kann man angehängte Bilder eigentlich Drehen? ^^ egal wie ich es hoch lad das letzte Bild sorgt immer für einen Genickbruch xD


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr diese Aktion regelmäßig wiederholt. Ich möchte mich mit dem PC meiner Frau bewerben.
Aus privaten Gründen wird dieser in der nächsten Zeit kein Upgrade erfahren können, leidet aber an nicht nachvollziehbaren Abstürzen und Problemchen.

Da sie auch gerne GTA V spielt und sogar neuerdings Witcher 3 entdeckt hat, reicht die GTX670 mit 2GB hinten und vorne nicht mehr.
Zu dem hat sich der gute alte Samsung 22" Monitor nach nun 9 Jahren endgültig verabschiedet. Sie spielt mit einer Leihgabe ihres Bruders.

Da nach wie vor alles in weiß gehalten sein muss, kamen verschiedene Auswahloptionen nicht in Frage. Auch die noch notwendige CPU / DDR4-RAM sind im Moment nicht machbar.
Von daher habe ich ganz im Sinne der Flexibilität, die moderne PCs so haben, die leicht austauschbaren Teile für ein Upgrade ausgesucht.

Da sie kein Auto hat und viele Einkäufe vom PC aus regeln muss, würde der PC nicht eingeschickt werden können, sondern ich würde die Teile einbauen und natürlich noch ein besseres Vorher- / Nachher-Tagebuch machen. (man darf ja noch träumen)

Im Moment besitzt sie:
Xigmatek Midgard White Knight Midi Gehäuse - mit verbesserungswürdiger Kabelführung, wegen der häufigen Fehlersuche etwas durcheinander
BeQuiet E5-500W NT ohne CM
ASRock Z77 Pro 4
Intel i5-3570K
Prolimatech Megahalems Kühler mit beQuiet Pure Wings 120mm (ungeregelt)
8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1866 RAM
Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 2GB
1 TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
eine alte 250GB HDD
keinen eigenen Monitor

Bis auf das Gehäuse, NT und die Festplatte ist alles 2013 schon einmal mit gebrauchten Teilen erneuert worden.
Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal mit etwas Neuem.

Ausgesucht habe ich:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bei den Lüftern wäre 2x 120mm + 1x 140mm ideal. (wegen der Bohrungen an der Gehäuseseite) Wenn das nicht geht, dann 3mal 120mm.
Das würde die defekten Teile beinahe perfekt ersetzen und hoffentlich für eine Weile halten.

Bild vom Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syntony (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
MB:Extreme Series DX79SR, X79 Mainboard - Sockel 2011
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3930K Processor 
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1333
GPU: Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
Lüfter: 15 scythe ultra kaze
SSD: samsung evo 850 250gb und 500gb


----------



## VLAD (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen dank PCGH, das ihr uns so eine riese Möglichkeit bietet unsere PC`s aufzurüsten.*

Alte Hardware:

*

i5 4670k, Original Kühler 
ASUS GTX 660ti, 2GB VRam 
MB-MSI GAMING Z87-G45 
16GB RAM 
Case vom Schrottplatz 
24"Asus 60Hz 
*
Ausgewählte Produkte:*



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) 
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Sight (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, 

zunächst mal: Super Aktion von euch, finde dieses Konzept für ein Gewinnspiel richtig gut und es ist auch der perfekte Zeitpunkt für mich um mitzumachen...! 

Da ich vor 2 Monaten mein fast komplettes altes AMD System durch einen Wasserschaden verloren habe und als Student nicht mehr wirklich Geld und Zeit hatte mich um komplett neue Hardware zu kümmern, habe ich mir durch Freunde und alter Resthardware ein kleines "System" zusammengebastelt. Sieht schlimm aus, läuft aber soweit .
Da in der TH immer die Programme immer komplexer werden und wir nun mit Computeranimation und Rendering arbeiten, wäre ein kleines Upgrade gar nicht mal verkehrt!
*

Mein System:
*
CPU: i7 960@3,6GHz@1,08V
Motherboard: Asus P6T SE
RAM: 1x 4GB STT, 1x 2GB Corsair, 1x 2GB Samsung  DDR3
SSD: Kingston 60GB
HDD: WD Blue 250GB
Graka: Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 670
CPU Kühler: Big Shuriken 2 B
Netzteil: Emacs HG2-5600E
Gehäuse: - 

Monitore: 1x Acer X243HQ (24 Zoll), 1x Acer X222W (22 Zoll)
Tastatur: Logitech G510
Maus: Logitech G700


*Was habe ich mir ausgesucht?*

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


_*Warum....
*
*...diese Grafikkarte (MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G)?*
Wäre für mich das wichtigste Upgrade, eine Grafikkarte ist meist das teuerste am ganzen System und mit der CPU ein Herzstück für gute Leistung, nicht nur bei Spielen sondern auch für grafische Arbeiten und Programmierungen. Der Zocker in mir hat nach der GTX 1080 gerufen, da ich jedoch eigentlich nur in 1080p Spiele und eine schon etwas ältere CPU habe (welche aber noch fast für alle Games ausreicht), war für mich die 1070 die beste Wahl. Zukunftssicher und später auch vollkommen ausreichend bei einem CPU&Board Upgrade.
*
...dieses Bundle (*_*ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga)?*
- Die Maus würde ich mir genauer anschauen, die G700 reicht eigentlich aus, würde bei besserer Haptik auch zur Roccat greifen.
_- Meine aktuelle Tastatur ist sehr gut, jedoch merke ich immer mehr, dass die Tastatur zu groß für den Schreibtisch ist und ich viele Tasten gar nicht verwende, da ist die Roccat Tastatur die bessere Wahl. Außerdem hat diese öfters Aussetzer und wird nicht erkannt.
- Ein neues Mauspad wäre auch nicht schlecht, meins war mal bei der GTX 570 dabei, ist jedoch schon alt und will langsam ersetzt werden .
- Als ich gelesen habe, dass ein Headset dabei ist, hab ich mich direkt gefreut. Aktuell habe ich ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset. Dieses ist jedoch eher ein 3.0,5 Headset, irgendwie kommt da gerade so Stereo raus und ein Hauch Bass. Surround hat sich schon lange verabschiedet und bald muss wieder neues Panzertape drum, damit nicht alles auseinander fällt...

*...dieses Netzteil (be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt)?*
Habe ein altes ausgemustertes Servernetzteil von meiner Arbeit erhalten,  wo manche SATA Stränge nicht mehr funktionieren und es nur einen Anschluss für Grafikkarten gibt. Musste natürlich mehrere Adapter nutzen um überhaupt die Grafikkarte betreiben zu können. Von der Leistung her, würden mir die 700 Watt vollkommen ausreichen, wäre einfach nur froh endlich ein anständiges und richtig funktionierendes Netzteil zu haben.

*...dieses Gehäuse (be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange)?*
nun weil ich generell ein Gehäuse gebrauchen könnte, um das Monstrum unterm Tisch endlich zu einem stilvollen Tower umzugestalten. (Mein linker großer Zeh wäre mir auch dankbar )

*...diesen Monitor (iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1)?*
Schwere Wahl... habe Anfangs den größeren Ausgewählt mit QHD. Dachte mir einerseits, "Aktueller Monitor mit großer Auflösung zum arbeiten wäre schon super", doch andererseits habe ich zwei Monitore, welche schon leicht unterschiedliche Auflösung haben (1080p&1050p). Da wäre einer mit QHD einfach zu "unterschiedlich". Ausserdem muss ich nicht in 2k spielen, da mir 1080p ausreichen und ich dafür sowieso einen zu schwachen Prozessor hätte.
Würde wahrscheinlich auch den kleineren (22 Zoll) in Rente schicken und den iiyama mit dem 24 Zoller betreiben, da sonst die verschiedenen Zollgrößen zu viel wären. Ohne ein Multimonitorsystem zu arbeiten, kann ich mir schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen


*Selber bauen oder bauen lassen?*

Würde es gerne *selber zusammenbauen*, baue gerne an Systemen rum und mache das zum Teil auch im Nebenjob, außerdem habt ihr schon genug Zeit beim Lesen von fast 100 Seiten verbraucht


----------



## peppone0815 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team,

so, Fotos wurden per Mail an Eure Redaktion geschickt. Nachdem ich jetzt alles mühsam über mein Smartphone abgewickelt habe, bekomme ich die Nachricht, dass ich mein Kastl am Mittwoch wieder erhalte..... (hat sich meine bessere Hälfte zur Bildbearbeitung geborgt, da ihres echt aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und sich dadurch schwer mit der Zeit verschätzt hat). Wäre sich also doch ausgegangen mit eurer Deadline.....😕.....und Euer Upgrade würde sich somit für mich doppelt auszahlen, da ich ihr meine alte GPU einbauen würde und ich müsste nicht hin und wieder auf mein Kastl verzichten....

Na denn, haut rein und allen viel Glück bei dieser Aktion!!!

LG
Peppo


----------



## mk18phil (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich werde hier garantiert keinen Bettelkommentar oder eine rührende Geschichte schreiben. Desweiteren werde ich auch nicht beteuern, was für ein loyaler und treuer Abonnent ich vorgebe zu sein. Am Besten noch einer der ersten Stunde. Nene.
Warum auch? Würde das etwas ändern? 
Aber schon interessant, wie viele Leute mit einem Beitrag hier auf einmal auftauchen. Gibts was um sonst 

Naja, jedenfalls sind hier die Komponenten, welche ich für eine sinnvolle Erweiterung meines PCs halte.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und jetzt mein System.

CPU: Intel i7 6800k
MB: Asus X99M WS
RAM: GSkill DDR4 3200 
GPU: Asus GTX 580 Matrix 
HDD: welche von WD
PSU: Corsair AX850
Case: ProdigyM
Monitor: Samsung 1080p
WaKü

Man sollte sich von den Bildern nicht täuschen lassen. Ich bastel gerne. Dementsprechend ist alles irgendwie verteilt und ein-ausgebaut.


----------



## Darkshooter757 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Ich plane  mir zu Weihnachten einen 4K Fernseher zuzulegen; die Preise sind ja jetzt in den für Schüler vertretbaren Rahmen gesunken.
Ich liebäugel dabei natürlich auch mit 4K Gaming. Spielen würde ich dabei vrmtl. das neue Battlefield,  Rome2 und vielleicht nochmal den Witcher3. Mein PC gibt 4K aber leider nicht mehr her. Hier die Specs:

Intel core I5 4670 mit boxed Kühler
XFX Radeon Hd 7870 2 GB
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
Thermaltake Berlin 630 W
Arctic F12 Gehäuselüfter 3x
WD 1TB Festplatte
Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 8GB RAM
Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard 



Das wichtigste bei mir scheint die Grafikkarte. Den Prozessor werde ich ja noch weiterbenutzen können. Außerdem  ist mir die Kühlung der CPU mit dem Boxed Kühler schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, obwohl ich nicht so lärmempfindlich bin. Andere Dinge wie Gehäuse, SSD(!), Ram, evtl. ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement stelle ich erstmal hinten an und können später noch nach und nach verbessert werden. 
Hier dann meine Wünsche:



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) // Hier würd ich all mein Geld investieren um den PC 4K tauglich zu machen 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) //Genau in der Mitte und damit passend für mein Gehäuse
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) // zur Verbesserung meines sehr billigen Gehäuses
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) // Auf tolle Tastaturen etc.  konnte konnte ich bisher auch gut verzichten, deswegen das billigste Paket
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)// "nur" WQHD, aber man muss ja irgendwo Abstriche machen

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC ist jetzt gerade in dem Alter(4Jahre), indem man noch sehr gut aufrüsten kann. Für eine neue Grafikkarte und Anderes fehlt mir aber leider bisher als Schüler und bald Student das Geld. 
Mit eurer Hilfe könnte ich also das "Projekt 4K" bis Weihnachten geschafft haben!

Danke für die tolle Aktion und allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## elvis7 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte gerne an eurem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 + boxed Lüfter
RAM: 12 GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD5770
Festplatte: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo; 1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA100
Laufwerk: LG-DVD  GH24LS
Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9  Value-Edition
Monitor: LG W2353V
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech MX518

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zusammengebaut hatte ich mir dieses System 2010, damals mit 4 GB RAM. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir die neuen Festplatten und zusätzlich 8GB RAM gekauft. An eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich auch schon gedacht und so kommt euer Gewinnspiel zur rechten Zeit.
Da ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin, ob die GTX 1070 in mein Gehäuse reinpasst, würde das System sehr gerne komplett umziehen und gleich Reserven für die kommenden Jahre schaffen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## DarkKnight90 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Wieder mal eine super Aktion von euch 
letztes Jahr hab ich es leider verpasst mit zu machen. Diesmal bin ich aber dabei und hoffe zu gewinnen 

Meine Auswahl wie folgt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktueller Rechner:
Intel Core i7-920
Asus P6T Deluxe
3x 4GB Crucial DDR3-1600 CL9
500GB Samsung 850 EVO
Sapphire HD7950 OC 950m
Corsair TX750W
CoolerMaster CM 690

Die Leistung vom Grundsystem reicht mir bisher aus aber mehr Grafikleistung dürfte es schon sein  Außerdem ist es schon langsam an der Zeit mindestens in Richtung WQHD zu gehen, wenn möglich gleich auf 4K 
Wie man auf den Fotos meines Rechners sieht ist dringend mal ein neues Gehäuse nötig um den ganzen Kabelsalat vernünftig aufzuräumen.

Hoffe von euch hören 

Grüße
Benny


----------



## heinz-otto (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich wollte mich auch bereits letztes Jahr bewerben und habe es leider verpasst. Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr.

Mein Aufrüstpfad ist:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein aktueller Rechner ist:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K + Thermalright Macho Rev.A
RAM: 16 GB Kingston HyperX-1600-C9D3/4GX
GPU: MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr (3GB)
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X PCIE
TV-Karte: Terratec Cinergy C PCI
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB
HD: Seagate ST2000DM001 2GB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG CH08LS10 BluRay
Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 CM 580W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black und versch. Lüfter (Scythe Slipstream 140mm, Sharkoon SE Fan 800 140mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Grafikkarte könnte der Rechner gut gebrauchen, daher ist dort der Schwerpunkt beim Aufrüsten gesetzt.

Ich würde die Komponenten lieber direkt bei mir einbauen. Den Rechner habe ich auch schon komplett selbst gebaut.

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## spud83 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team,
wie so viele hier hab auch ich dringenden Aufrüstbedarf.  Mein aktueller Rechner ist schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und besonders die Grafikkarte taugt mit ihren mageren 1 GB Speicher leider überhaupt nicht mehr zum zocken aktueller Titel.  Prozessor, Mainboard und Speicher dürften hingegen gerne noch ein oder zwei Jährchen durchhalten. Mit dem aktuellen Netzteil bin ich, was die Lautstärke und Stabilität angeht durchaus zufrieden, aber das Kabelwirrwarr ist natürlich alles andere als schön. Das CoolerMaster Gehäuse war damals sehr günstig...mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen  Da ich frisch aus einem Studium komme, ist das Budget für frische Hardware momentan knapp bzw. einfach nicht vorhanden. Die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten wären die perfekte Frischzellenkur für meinen Rechner, damit auch ich wieder aktuelle Perlen wie z.B.  The Witcher 3 spielen kann.

Mein aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7850 X-Edition, 1024 MB
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3-M 
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
Kühler: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
RAM: 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1333
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 330
Monitor: Dell U2311 hb
SSD: Plextor M5s 128 Gb
HDD: WD Caviar GreenPower 500 GB
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Tastatur: Chicony KB-0325

Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## drebbin (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes Team der PCGH,

im Rahmen dieser Aktion möchte ich euch hiermit meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2016"zukommen lassen.
Lest dazu folgende Geschichte:

Es war einmal...

...ein kleines Territorium im Königreich Schwedens mit dem Namen Finede, dass im vierten Zeitalter von einem starken Herrscher mit kalifornischen Wurzeln beherrscht wurde. Dessen Name war Lord Balwe der Siebte aus dem Hause Letin`s. Er hatte sein Gebiet in 8 Provinzen aufgeteilt und selbst seine Nachfolger würden sich schwer tun, ein vergleichbares Territorium ebenso effizient zu verwalten.
Sein Reich war gut organisiert und seine 16384 Einwohner, die sogenannten Geskillten, waren wie er selbst auf einen sparsamen Umgang mit Ressourcen eingestellt - sie benötigten nur 1,35 Mahlzeiten am Tag. 
Alle Einwohner fanden zusammen Platz in der Burg Viigene. Diese war nicht ausufernd groß aber von stabilem Baumaterial und dafür ausgelegt auch in Krisenzeiten alle Personen ausreichend mit Nahrung und Schutz zu versorgen. Ein Meisterwerk des damaligen Architekten Susa Gor.
Lord Balwe`s Gebäude, das sogenannte Malhageme, war nach dem Prinzip von Polm-te-chair gebaut. Es hatte zwei große Türen die jeweils 14 Fuß breit waren und sich an gegenüberliegenden Wänden befanden, dadurch herrschte selbst im Hochsommer stets ein angenehmes Klima.
Lord Balwe der Siebte war ein Gelehrter und hatte zwei extra angelegte Ordenshäuser, um die Verwaltung und seine bürgernahen Aufgaben sinnvoll zu organisieren. Diese waren hierarchisch unterteilt. Das primäre Haus mit 500 Räumen wurde vom intelligenten Oev Magnuss verwaltet und war zuständig für alle administrativen Aufgaben sowie den Bürgerprogrammen. Das sekundäre Haus war wesentlich größer und seine 3000 Räume bestand aus Bibliotheken, Aufenthaltsräumen und Unterhaltungszentren. Dieses wurde vom trägen Hans-David-Doer Bastoih verwaltet.
Das Marktzentrum Enuen, aus der Hand des Baumeisters Eb Tuiqe, lag wie die beiden Ordenshäuser außerhalb der Burg und sorgte mit gut ausgebauten und stabilen Straßen für eine rege Versorgung aller Ländereien. Mit 580 Kutschen besaß das Zentrum auch eine ausreichende Flotte um selbst die größten Festivitäten zu versorgen. 
Das Herzstück von Lord Balwe  war sein Kampfschiff Vortex, mit dem er regelmäßig in die Schlacht zog um dem König von Schweden treue Dienste zu leisten. Es hatte bereits 7950 Seemeilen hinter sich und war der Stolz von Finede, Tag für Tag. Der Schiffsmeister Edoran Mad hatte dieses Prunkstück 4 Jahre zuvor für den König von Schweden gebaut, der es dem Territorium Finede für seine Militärdienste zur Verfügung stellte. Eine Mannschaft von 3072 Ruderern sorgte für ein sicher gestelltes Vorankommen in See und 1792 tahitianische Kanoniere und Säbelkämpfer taten ihren Dienst in der Schlacht. Auch wenn es bereits in seiner ersten Ausführung ein begehrtes Schiff im Königreich war, so wurde es für sein zuständigen Bereich im Nachhinein weiter ausgebaut. Das ursprüngliche 2-Segel-Konzept wurde auf ein 3-Segel-Konzept umgestellt und der Gleitschirm der Planken vom nautischen Experten Kyro verbessert.

Nun trug es sich zu, dass der König von Schweden sehr kampflustig war und seine Territorien immer wieder in Schlachten mit einzog. Das derzeitige Kampfgebiet in See maß 1920 mal 1080 Seemeilen und wurde durch neue Kontrahenten immer schwieriger zu verteidigen. Der König hielt sich in seiner Machtgier nicht zurück sondern plante das Kampfgebiet auf See sogar noch auszuweiten auf einen Bereich von 2560 mal 1440 Seemeilen. Vor allem die heranbahnende Schlacht in Böhmen gegen des Geschlecht vom "Befreitem Jenseits" sorgte beim König von Schweden für erhebliche Zweifel einer ausreichenden Kampfkraft des Territoriums Finede
Die Schatzkammer war voll gefüllt mit 67 Kisten voll Gold und der König hatte nun die komplizierte Aufgabe mit diesem Goldvorrat dem Territorium bestmöglich zu ausreichender Kampfkraft zu verhelfen. Es stand für ihn außer Frage, dass ein neues Kriegsschiff zwingend notwendig sei für die bevorstehenden Aufgaben. Nach langer Suche wurde er schließlich beim Schiffsmeister Sim Navidi fündig. 
Dort fand er die Maging 10, ein Schiff mit dem er jede Schlacht ohne Zweifel gewinnen konnte. 8072 Mann einer neuen Generation von Ruderern sowie eine Feuerstärke die knapp 300% der Vortex entsprachen ließen des Königs Herz höher schlagen.
Da das Schiff erst 1080 Seemeilen hinter sich hatte würde er die geforderten 35 Kisten mit Gold bereitwillig aufkommen lassen.
Der König entsandte weitere Gesuche zu den stärksten Königshäusern und den kreativsten Architekten ihrer Zeit um die langfristige militärische Unterstützung des Territoriums Finede sicherzustellen.
Diesem Plan der Aufrüstung stand aber ein Rat von Hochweisen zuvor, dass sogenannte *P*oco *C*ombo *G*ama *H*omenaje. Dieser Rat hatte die Hoheit über die Finanzierung der Kriegsmaschinerie sowie der Bauplanung in den unterstützenden Territorien.


Wird Lord Balwe vom Rat die Möglichkeit erhalten dem König weiterhin im immer schwierigeren Kampf treue Dienste zuleisten?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wunschkonfiguration:



Grafikkarte:|MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G |(35 Punkte)
Monitor:| iiyama G-MasterGB2783QSU-B1| (19 Punkte)
Bundles:| ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora +Renga |(10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: |be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 ×120 oder 
*140mm*
)|(2 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler:| be quiet! Pure Rock Slim |(1Punkte)
Gesamt:67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Punkte habe ich von oben nach unten in abfallender Priorität aufgelistet. 

Falls die Möglichkeit besteht würde ich meinen Punkt für den Pure Rock Slim gern in ein Upgrade vom Lüfter-Set investieren,
 statt dem Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 ×120 oder *140mm*) (2 Punkte) würde ich dann gern das Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 ×120 oder *140mm*) (3 Punkte) nehmen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AktuellerPC:


Gehäuse:|Fractal Design - Define R4
Grafikkarte: |VTX3D HD7950
Monitor:|LG Flatron (1920*1080@60Hz)
Peripherie: |Roccat Isku+Taito mit Logitech MX 518
CPU:| i7-5775c
RAM: |16Gb G.Skill DDR3 2400MHz
Mainboard: |ASUS Vii Gene Z97
SSD: |500Gb Samsung Evo750
HDD: |3Tb Toshiba
Netzteil:| BeQuiet E9 580WCM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erklärung des Wunschkonfiguration:

Ich bin ein Baker. Derzeit von Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Star Citizen und Wreckfest - diese Spiele, vor allem das KC: D sind für mich quasi wahr gewordene Träume was das Spielesetting angeht. Meine Grafikkarte leistete vor 4 Jahren mehr als gute Dienste aber in diesen Spielen, die ich ja bereits jetzt schon spiele, ist es einfach nicht möglich ein angenehmes Feeling einstellen zu können. Die Chance auf die dreifache Leistung upgraden zu können ist einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein und deswegen bin ich hier. Neben den drei genannten Spielen befinden sich auch aktuell WoW, das aktuelle Unreal Tournament und The Talos Principle in meinen derzeitigen Top 6.
Ich bin ein High-Res-Fetischist, aber da ich auch empfindlich auf Schwankungen der Frametime reagiere bin ich mit meiner HD7950 aktuellin einer kleinen Zwickmühle. Mit der GTX 1080 und einem höher auflösenden Monitor hätte ich den absoluten Jackpot gezogen. Den Monitor habe ich mir bewusst nicht als 4K-UHD Modell ausgewählt, höher als 1080p ist super, aber 4k werden in einigen Jahren auch für dann aktuelle Spiele eine Herausforderung für die GTX 1080. Die native Auflösung nicht zu unterschreiten ist mir sehr wichtig fürs Auge - und mit DSR + FXAA/SMAA kann man überschüssige Leistung sehr gut nutzen. 
Falls ihr mich wirklich auswählen solltet würde ich mein derzeitiges Netzteil, welches noch gruppenreguliert ist, austauschen gegen ein BeQuiet E10 500W. Eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 1080 möchte ich seeeehr lange behalten und spare deswegen auch nicht am Netzteil.
Das Roccat Bundle wäre von mir aus gerne eine Stufe höher ausgefallen,ich liebe den Roccat-Style. Aber die Prioritäten sitzen nun mal fest.... 
Meine alte Roccat Kone [+]hat vor knapp 2 Monaten das Syndrom erhalten das der Mauszeiger sich sporadisch von selber bewegt und das gefühlt 5 von 7 mal ein Klick zum Doppelklick mutiert, was vor allem beim browsen wirklich haarsträubend werden kann, ich habe deswegen vorerst eine MX518 im Einsatz die allerdings ( hat ihre Dienste nach 8 Jahren aber wirklich nun mittlerweile hinter sich) ebenfalls nicht mehr 100% funktioniert.
Vor allem in WoW zocke ich mit einem Kollegen über Teamspeak und er beschwert sich berechtigt oft über mein Mikro was gerne für ekelhaftes Knarzen sorgt. Ein neues Headset, was sogar optisch mit meiner Peripherie harmoniert wäre also ebenfalls ein großer Gewinn für mich.
Die 3 neuen 140mm Lüfter wären sehr praktisch für mein Gehäuse. Ich könnte die beiden vorderen original Fractal-Lüfter endlich austauschen und einen weiteren würde ich dann ins Dach setzen um für etwas mehr Abluft zu sorgen.
Den Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim habe ich gewählt, weil mir die Bedingungen und das Punktelimit diesen als einzige Möglichkeit vorgaben 

Wichtig ist mir zu zeigen das ich die neue Hardware auch wirklich wertschätzen kann, deswegen habe ich mir bereits diverse Benchmarks zusammengestellt. Getestet wird dabei überall der Dreiklang zwischen Leistung, Verbrauch und Temperaturentwicklung. Diesen Test würde ich ich dann in einem separaten Thread ordentlich aufarbeiten und vorstellen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Hardware würde ich gerne zugesendet bekommen und dann selber einbauen.
Die Geschichte wird natürlich auch weitergeführt

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Plat0n (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

toll das Ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder diese Aktion gestartet habt. Diesem Mal möchte ich mich gerne für ein Upgrade meines PCs bewerben. Mein aktuelles System besteht aus relativ neuer Hardware, da ich ihn erst im März dieses Jahres zusammengebaut habe. Er war ein vorgezogenes Geschenk für meinen Bachelor-Abschluss, da ich ihn auch während meiner Arbeit für numerische Simulationen genutzt habe und dafür Rechenpower brauchte. Darin liegt auch der Grund für den i7. Ich wollte zunächst nur die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU nutzen und nach Veröffentlichung der neuen Grafikkarten-Generationen von nVidia und AMD entscheiden, welche Karte ich dazu kaufe. Leider kam dann etwas Unerwartetes dazwischen, sodass ich meine Ersparnisse für die GPU für etwas Anderes ausgeben musste. Daher nutze ich nun seit März die iGPU. 
Die diesjährige Auswahl an Produkten deckt genau meine Schwachstellen ab. Ich habe eine gute CPU, genug Arbeitsspeicher, ausreichend SSD-Speicher sowie ein ordentliches Netzteil und Gehäuse. Dagegen jedoch keine Grafikkarte und leider „nur“ einen alten 1080p Monitor. Ähnlich sieht es beim Zubehör aus. Die Logitech K270 ist zwar okay, aber mehr auch nicht. Oft gibt es Signalausfällt und mehr als 3 Tasten gleichzeitig in Games sind auch nicht wirklich möglich. Ein Mousepad und ein Headset besitze ich nicht mal. Besonders das Headset würde einen großen Unterschied machen. Endlich ordentlich Musik hören und in Spielen Gegner orten können, das wäre schön.


*Ausgewählte Produkte:*


> Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: 	be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 	be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Bundles: 	ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> ...




*Begründung:*

*MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G* – Die Komponente, die meinen PC von einem unverhältnismäßig überpowerten Office-Rechner zu einem High-End Gaming PC verwandeln kann. Die iGPU des 6700K war stets nur als eine Zwischenlösung geplant. Als ich den Computer zusammengestellt im März zusammengestellt und gebaut habe war die CPU-Power notwendig und eine Grafikkarte nur sekundär wichtig. Zwar leistet die HD530 Grafikeinheit gute Arbeit, spielt 4K ohne Probleme ab und auch 2 Monitore sind kein Problem. Sobald es jedoch zu Spielen kommt ist Schluss. BF3 läuft z.B. in 1080p low bei 25-35FPS und das Spiel ist von 2011. Diese Erfahrung mit Spielen bin ich seit Jahren gewohnt, da auch mein vorheriger Dell XPS 15 nach 5 Jahren nichts mehr ohne Ruckeln darstellen konnte. Wäre schön das endlich mal ändern zu können. Dass die Grafikkarte ausgerechnet von MSI ist finde ich sehr erfreulich. Nicht nur sollte sie dank dem Twin Frozr VI eine der leisesten Pascal-Karten sein, zudem erfolgt die Steuerung der Karte über die selbe Gaming App wie mein Mainboard. Die von MSI empfohlenen 500W für das Netzteil zusammen mit einem 6-pin und einem 8-pin Anschluss sind durch das Netzteil abgedeckt. 

*be quiet! Shadow Rock 2* – Die maximale Kühlleistung von 180W des Shadow Rock 2 ist zwar geringer als die 240W TDP meines Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B, aber dennoch gibt es einen guten Grund für diese Wahl. Der Macho blockiert leider den vorderen RAM-Slot leicht. Da ich mir die Option für 2 weitere Speicherriegel in der Zukunft offenhalten möchte, würde mit dem etwas kleinerem Shadow Rock 2 eine ähnliche Kühlleistung erreicht werden.

*be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 3x140mm* – Die Temperaturen im Inneren des Define S sind aktuell zwar noch gut, jedoch ist auch keine Grafikkarte vorhanden, welche das Gehäuse zusätzlich aufheizt. Die mitgelieferten Dynamic GP-14 von Fractal Design sind angenehm leise, aber bewegen nicht sonderlich viel Luft. Die Pure Wings 2 würden hier Abhilfe schaffen. Einer würde den GP-14 hinten ersetzen, die restlichen beiden in die Front wandern.

*ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga* – Das Bundle von Roccat wäre ebenfalls ein erhebliches Upgrade gegenüber meiner aktuellen Ausrüstung. Besonders würde mich das Upgrade auf eine mechanische Tastatur freuen. Auch Ghosting und Verbindungsabbrüche, durchaus häufig auftretende Probleme mit der K270, würden der Vergangenheit angehören. Mit Hilfe des Renga-Headsets wäre ich endlich in der Lage den Audio Boost 3 des Mainboards würdig wahrzunehmen und die Earpods von Apple auszusortieren. 

*iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1* – Die Wahl des Monitors war nicht ganz einfach. Letzten Endes habe ich mich gegen 144Hz und gegen 4K entschieden und gehe mit 1440p den Mittelweg. Ich denke jedoch, dass gerade in Kombination mit der restlichen Hardware ein sinnvolles System entsteht. Die GTX 1080 ist zu schwach für 4K/60Hz mit Ultra Settings in den meisten Spielen, erreicht bei 1440p jedoch bei quasi allen Spielen die 60 FPS. Die 77% mehr Bildschirminhalt gegenüber FullHD sind für mich schon Bereicherung genug.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier schon mal eine kleine Vorschau, wie das Ergebnis aussehen könnte_​
*Aktuelle Komponenten:*


Mainboard:	MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
Prozessor:		Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU-Kühler:	Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM:		16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200Mhz (2x8GB)
Grafik:		Intel HD530 (iGPU CPU)
Festplatte:	250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s
		1TB Seagate 7200rpm SATA 6Gb/s
Netzteil: 	Corsair Vengeance 550M Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse:	Fractal Design Define S Window
Monitor:	LG Flatron W2443T (1080p/60Hz)
Eingabe	:	Logitech K270 Wireless; Sharkoon Shark Force
Headset:	(Apple Earpods)

Wieso sollte nun ausgerechnet ich ein Upgrade bekommen? 

•	Alle Komponenten sind kompatibel mit der vorhandenen Hardware
•	Alle Komponenten sind von der Leistung zueinander passend, sodass kein bottlenecking auftritt
•	Die ausgewählten Produkte entsprechen genau den Schwachstellen meines PCs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SentineL616 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hier meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2016.

Zuerst meine Hardware:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus Schwarz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 SLI
CPU: Intel i7 980X 6x 3,33 GHz
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Overclocker Edition
GPU: Nvidia GTX 580 (1,5GB)
RAM: 3x 4096 MB DDR3 PC1333 Dolphin
HDD: Seagate 1,5 TB HDD
Netzteil: 1000W be quiet! Dark Power Pro
Audio: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-E

Nun meine Auswahl aus der Liste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erklärung zu meiner Auswahl:

Die Grafikkarte: Die GTX 580 schafft Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 in annehmbaren FPS darzustellen (30 - 50 FPS) bei hohen Einstellungen, mit immer wieder starken FPS einbrüchen... Kein Traum. Daher habe ich mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden da diese eine sehr gute Performance bei weniger Stromverbrauch bietet und sowieso ein riesen Upgrade ist.

CPU Kühler / Gehäuselüfter: Hier gilt für beide -  Sie sind Laut! Wobei der Lüfter der GPU sicher auch eine Rolle spielt. Dennoch sind sie selbst im  IDLE Mode so laut das man sie einfach nicht                                        überhören kann. Unter Volllast ist es ein Grauen! Nur mit lauten Spiele Sound kann man dies einigermaßen übertönen. Daher eindeutig die Wahl für neue Lüfter / Kühler.

Bundles: Meine alte Logitech G15 ist schon vor einer weile hops gegangen und momentan benutze ich eine alte Samsung PS/2 Tastatur. Sie macht ihren Job, aber es ist kein Traum. Meine Maus ist eine Logitech G500. Macht ihren Job auch noch, auch wenn sie manchmal Probleme bereitet (klemmende Tasten). also ist dieses Bundle ein sehr willkommenes Upgrade.

Monitor: Ich hab einen "relativ" alten Samsung  LCD Monitor im 16:10 Format. Funktioniert immernoch tadellos. Die Wahl fiel nach einiger Überlegung auf den 4K Monitor, da ich einerseits gerne 4K kennenlernen und andererseits für die Zukunft gerüstet sein möchte.

Zusammenfassung: 

Die anderen Komponenten die bereits im PC sind sollten meines Erachtens noch ausreichend sein, gerade die CPU sollte noch eine Weile halten. Ich hoffe das die Graka meinen System einen guten Performance Boost verleiht( trotz nicht vorhandener SSD ) und die neuen Lüfter den Geräuschpegel deutlich mindern. Neuer RAM wird noch gekauft. Da ich bis auf das Tauschen von Grafikkarten keine Erfahrung habe würde ich mein PC einschicken, sollte ich einer der Gewinner sein.

Danke


----------



## MightyKartoffel (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges Setup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Intel Core i5-6500
MoBo: ASRock H170A-X1
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 
RAM: HyperX FURY HX421C14FBK2/16
PSU: FSP Raider 550
CPU-Fan: BeQuiet Dark Rock 3

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW9000-V
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia Black
Keyboard: Sharkoon Shark Zone K30
Monitor: Asus VC239H

Gerade meine momentanen Peripheriegeräte sind alle noch ausbaufähig, das msi-Mainboard wäre auch ein nettes extra  ...am Ende mangelte es mir bei der Zusammenstellung an nötigem Kleingeld


----------



## caryg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH, 
hab schon oft über eure  PIMP MY PC Aktion gelesen, aber immer verpennt mitzumachen.
Heute hab ich den Absprung mal geschafft und bewerbe mich mit folgendem Systen und Komponenten Wahl.

Mein System:

CPU: Core I7 920@ 3,8
Mainboard: Gigabyte X58 Xtreme
Ram: Mushkin DDR3 - 12GB
GPU: ATI HD 6970
PSU: Corsair AX 750
Gehäuse: Temjin TJ07
Wasserkühlung: Laing, Heatkiller 3.0, EK6970 Acetal, Feser 480
Benq 2420XL, G13, Roccat Kone+


Meine Wuschnkonfig:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Wie Ihr seht ist  meine Hardware schon älter, gerade die Grafikkarte ist schon weit über das MHD hinaus.
Würde gern aktuelle Games nicht mehr auf low Einstellungen zocken.


----------



## Tauli_09 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware team.

Dies soll sie sein. Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my  PC 2016.

Eure Aktion kommt mir derzeit mehr als gerufen. Mein Notebook ist abgeschmiert und somit bin ich wieder 
auf meinen doch schon recht alten PC angewiesen. Dieser ist...... Naja.. Sagen wir mal als notlösung recht akzeptabel,
jedoch zum Spielen oder zur Bildbearbeitung Völlig unbrauchbar.

Mit den von mir ausgesuchten Komponenten könnte ich ihn wenigstens ein wenig brauchbarer machen und mir nach und nach
weitere Hardware anschaffen. Sind dann ja nur noch Mainboard, Ram, und Prozessor. 


Würde mich riesig Freuen wenn ich das glück habe.
Wenn dies der Fall sein Sollte würde ich die Teile Selbst ein / Verbauen und euch Anschließend die Fotos von jedem schritt zusenden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


der Sven


Unten stehend die Komponenten und ein Paar Bilder zu meinen aktuellen Prachtstück und dessen Daten.



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ArneD63 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Aufrüstoptionen:

Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:      be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles:           ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor:           iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein System :
Gehäuse  Enermax Hoplite
Ein 200mm Seiten-Gehäuselüfter , Vier 120mm Lüfter
Mainboard  ASUS M4A87TD Evo
CPU AMD Phenom II  X4 955  3,8 Mhz,
Grafikkarte  Powercolor HD 6870  1024MB , 
Arbeitsspeicher Crucial Ballistix 16GB (4x 4GB, 1600MHz,
CPU-Kühler  Scythe KATANA 4 SCKTN-4000
Festplatten  Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB , Western Digital WD20EZRX Green 2TB, Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500 GB, Samsung HD 103SJ  1TB.
Netzteil  Thermaltake Paris 80 Plus Gold PC-Netzteil (650 Watt, ATX23),
Monitor  Samsung T32E310EW 82,97 cm cm (31,5 Zoll) Monitor, Acer X233H  23Zoll ,
Maus  Sharkoon Shark Force Gaming Maus schwarz,
Tastatur Logitech Elite,

Alles im allen schon ein sehr altes System , da wäre neue Hardware sehr recht.
Auch wenn die CPU zu lahm für die Grafikkarte ist.

Wie bekomm ich ein Bild hier rein ?


----------



## DamoDamo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Der nachfolgende Beitrag enthält Ulkigkeiten und sehr viel Quatsch. Bitte lesen.

Lieber Orden des PCGH,

ein vorzügliches Spielchen, das ihr da mit uns spielt. Ich trage meinen Teil dazu bei und werfe nun dann meinen Beitrag mit ins Rennen!

Gewählt habe ich wie folgt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dies, oh werte Herren und Fräuleins, sind die Ingredienzien meines stolzen, adretten, aber müden und überforderten Reittiers:
Intel Core i5-4570 3,2GHz
Intel Boxed CPU Kühler
B85M Pro4 AsRock
2x4GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce OC
128GB SSDSamsung 840Pro
320GB HDD Samsung
1TB HDD Seagate
be quiet! PURE POWER 530W Netzteil
Das zerbrechliche und verstaubte Skelett bildet eine unbekannte alte Blechschachtel meines werten Bruders.

Warum nun ist es unerlässlich, dass die Wahl auf mich fällt?
Mehrererlei Gründe führten zu diesem hoffnungsvollen Schritt, sodass ich mich an die feudalen Lords und Ladies des Cyberhimmels wenden muss:

1. Meine Freundin. Ich bin mit ihr zusammen gezogen und seitdem steht aus Platzmangel mein Rechner unweit des Schlafplatzes. Sie. kann. nicht. schlafen. (Das fällt auf mich zurück, is' klar)
2. Mein Gelderwerb. Für manche Grafikarbeiten, mit denen ich nebenher meine Golddukaten verdiene, brauche ich einfach eine flottere Mühle mit mehr Schmalz und größerem Monitor.
3. Mein Monitor. 4k Filme würde ich nämlich tatsächlich gerne gucken. Vielleicht beruhigt das auch meine Freundin bei netflix and chill.
4. Das Gehäuse. Ich bin doch kein Hipster! So vintage und pseudo-chaotisch brauch ich es nicht. Da ist der Staub teilweise so fest drin, da war Pluto noch ein Planet! Gib Hardware!
5. Mein Mittelaltersprech. Ernsthaft, ich will das *SO* sehr, dass ich auf irgendeine Art betonen *MUSS*, wie outdated sich mein System anfühlt.
6. Spiele spielen. Zumindest ein bisschen besser könnte es noch werden und ich möchte mich des feinen Zockens hingeben können. Nachts. Während meine Freundin schläft.


So gehabt euch wohl, ich erwarte alsdann euren Boten!


PS: Hatet mich nicht, ich hab eigentlich gar keine Freundin.


----------



## D3rDani3l (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit melde ich mich auch mal zum pc pimp 2016 an

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Das ist die Konfiguration die meinen PC mehr Glanz und glorie verleihen soll. Aktuell sind folgende specs in meinem Rechner 

I5 6600k
MSI z107a krait gaming x3
16 gb hyper x fury 
Asus rx 480 strix 
Be quiet pure power 630watt
850 pro ssd
Diverse 500gb hdd

Eigentlich ist es ja ein recht neues System aaaaber die rx ist doch schwächer auf der Brust als ich gedacht habe leider und da ist eine 1070 dann doch eine Ecke besser denke ich mal. Der Monitor ist auch recht wichtig da ich aktuell auf einem 24 Zoll Monitor Zocke der nicht mal full hd hat 🙈. Genau wie Tastatur und Maus die auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## Psychotime (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PC Games Hardware Moderation, liebe Leser, ihr solltet besser die Taschentücher bereit machen. Meine Bewerbung wird nichts für schwache nerven! 
Heulen ist vorprogrammiert! - Und das nicht weil ich nach über 1000 Bewerbungen eine weitere, lange dazu schreiben will die sich ein armer Schlucker in der 
Moderation durchlesen darf, sondern weil sie ziemlich traurig ist.
Nun erstmal ab zum Keller und den alten unbenutzten PC rausholen der sowieso nur Staub fängt seit dem die neue NASA Zentrale im Titan X SLI Verbund da ist.
Ach Spaß bei Seite, ich habe vor mich mit meinem echten PC zu bewerben. 

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*meinem Setup: *
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700
MB: MSI Z170-A Pro
Ram: 2x8GB Kingston HyperX Furry DDR4
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop HDD
SSD: 128GB Transcend SSD340
Netzteil: Be quiet! Straight Power 600W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Shadow Wings SW1
Monitor: LG Electronics 27MP57VQ-P, 27"

Wer sich jetzt denkt, hey, das sieht doch nach einem ganz solidem System aus, der sollte lieber Zwei mal hingucken. 
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Spieler, jedoch wie die meisten ziemlich Faul. Als der obere PCI-E Steckplatz meines Mainboards kaputt gegangen ist (siehe Bild) 
und bei dem unteren kein Platz für meine damalige Grafikkarte war, wisst Ihr was ich getan habe? Ich habe einfach die Grafikkarte verkauft. Ja so Faul war ich, 
dass ich keine Lust hatte Platz für die Grafikkarte zu schaffen. Ich hoffe nur derjenige der sich diese Bewerbung durchliest ist nicht so Faul wie ich es bin und überspringt diese einfach.
Nun, das ist der Grund wieso ich eine neue GPU benötige. 
Kommen wir zum Netzteil. Es ist so, das ich momentan nur ein 600W Bequiet! Netzteil habe. Alle meine Freunde besitzen 700W. Folglich werde ich von denen gemobbt. 
Ziemlich traurig, was? Aber es kommt noch schlimmer. Meine Stromrechnung ist nur halb so hoch wie Ihre. Wenn ich nun das 750W Netzteil habe bin ich endlich der coole in der Gruppe!
Auch habe ich nur eine Rubberdome Tastatur. Die ist mir viel zu Leise. Mein Nachbar beschwert sich schon seit geraumer Zeit bei mir, das er nie von mir gestört wird. Ich Engel! 
Daher brauche ich die Roccat Sova MK, auch um meine Freunde im Teamspeak zu neren, ehm ich meine einen gefallen zu tun. Den wer mag es nicht beim Zocken von den Kollegen im 
Teamspeak mit *claps* *claps* zu hören, und das die ganze Zeit! Ja, so ein guter Freund bin ich, das versichere ich PCGH. Ich würde das jeden Tag zu machen.
Auch benötige ich unbedingt das Roccat Renga! Unbedingt! Im Moment benutze ich als "Headset" den Teufel Kopfhörer teufel aureol real zusammen mit einem Kabel mit integriertem Mikrofon. 
Das ist ja an sich selbst nicht schlimm, aber das Problem ist das bei den Kopfhörer kein "Gaming" davor, danach oder mittendrin steht. DAS IST JA UNGLAUBLICH. 
Ihr fragt euch sicher wie ich mit sowas zocken kann (Wie kann der ohne Grafikkarte überhaupt zocken? - Overwatch in 720p niedrigsten Einstellungen yea), tja dann seid Ihr da nicht die einzigen. 
Ständig werde ich deswegen angemacht.
Die Lüfter-Sets sind mir egal. Seien wir mal ehrlich, die werden von den meisten hier doch nur ausgewählt, weil sie es müssen und um Punkte voll zu kriegen.
Zum Monitor will ich nicht viel sagen, außer der das 4K voll der über ober Hammer wäre. Und das der Monitor nur 1ms Reaktionszeit hat ist auch voll schnieke! 
Nun, das wars auch schon. Hier (nicht hier, gleich) endet meine  Bewerbung. 
Einige würden mich an dieser Stelle verrückt nennen, 
aber ich bin sicher nicht so verrückt Nvidia Grafikkarten zusammen mit FreeSync Monitoren zu verlosen. Adios!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martink86 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

HALLO PCGH Team

Wie geil ist das denn? ich habe anfang des Jahres einen Low Budget Rechner zusammen gebaut und das hier wäre die möglichkeit ihn in den oberen Bereich der Midrange zu katapultieren.
Natürlich würde ich mir die Ehre nicht entgehen lassen alles selbst einzubauen denn das ist ein Spaß für die ganze Familie 

Aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut:

MSI Z170A Gaming Mainboard
Palit GTX 970
8GB DDR4 2600 Ram
Corsair AIO Wasserkühlung mit 2x120mm Lüftern
HDD 2TB + 128GB Boot SSD
650Watt Enermax Netzteil
LG 23Zoll Monitor der mitlerweile 5Jahre alt ist und fürchterlich wischt :/


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Vlt habe ich ja Glück


----------



## Masterblaster242 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo geehrtes PCGH-Team!!
Mein aktueller PC sieht wie folgt aus:

SSD 240GB 525/560 Chronos SA3 MSK	 	
WD 1TB WD10EZEX Blue SA3	 	
Sams SH-224DB/BEBE 24x SA bk B	 	
be quiet! System Power 7 600W ATX23	 	
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH	 	1
D3 16GB 1600-999 Ares LP AO K2 GSK	 	
GiBy2GB D5 X GTX760 OC Rev. 2 R	 	
Int Core i5-4670K 3400 1150 
Geforce GTX 970 Zotac AMP Extreme	 	
Asus Z87-PRO Z87 RG SA	 	
CooMas CM690III Window ATX

Sicherlich nicht der schlechteste, aber es geht ja immer besser.
Vielleicht ja so, mein PIMP2016!!!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Tygolas (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!

Meine Zockermöhre verdient es nicht hier erwähnt zu werden und ich kann abgesehen von meinem 500 Watt be quiet Netzteil, dass ich zum Geburtstag und der Geforce 960 GTX Grafikkarte, die ich von einem Kumpel bekommen habe nichts nennenswertes aufzeigen. (I3 der 2. Generation, Standard Gehäuse, 2x2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, ein Standard MSI Mainboard. 

Aus den oben genannten Gründen würde ich gerne meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten zu einem neuen machen und ihn grundsanieren.

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXl-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt 67 von 67

Den Prozessor dazu werde ich dann mir zu Weihnachten schenken lassen bzw. mein Weihnachtsgeld zum Teil dafür benutzen, ansonsten würde die Aufrüstung wenig Sinn machen und mein HD Monitor kann dann mit dem oben genannten ergänzt werden. 

Super Aktion von Euch! Ich drück allen die Daumen, aber mir am meisten 

LG Marcus


----------



## CarManDD (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tach junge Gemeinde,

auf einen Versuch kommt es an.

* Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)


*

Derzeit ist ein ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 + i5 2500K, 16gb RAM,  2x 560ti448 verbaut.
Das Netzteil ... mal nachgekauft weil das andere nicht lange gehalten hat.
Das ganze könnte mal eine Frischzellenkur vertragen.

Anbei noch das Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R2_D4 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

Aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
16GB DDR4 3200Ram
be quiet! Dark Rock 3
HDD 2TB + 250GB SSD
be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: be quiet! silent base 600
ASUS ROG Swift PG27AQ, 27"


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## egert217 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nach dem letzten Downgrade könnte mein daily driver mal wieder ein Upgrade vertragen 

Derzeit habe ich folgendes Setup:

CPU: Xeon X5650 @ 4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme
RAM: 24GB Kingston 1600MHz DDR3
GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning XE (meine GTX 780 AMP ist leider eingegangen)
Case: NZXT Phantom in Orange/Türkis
Netzteil: BeQuiet DPP10 750W
Monitore: Dell UltraSharp U2515H + 2x Sun Microsystems 1280x1024 @ 19"
Peripherie: Logitech G19 + Roccat Kone+ + Sennheiser 360 GAME

Meine Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

CPU-Kühler oder Netzteil brauche ich auf jeden Fall nicht neu, da das DPP10 noch immer einwandfrei ist und der Dark Rock Pro 3 höchstens gleich gut wie mein Silver Arrow ist.
Die GPU wäre ein deutliches Upgrade gegenüber meiner GTX 580 und würde nebenbei auch noch ein paar Punkte auf HWBOT bringen 
Die Lüfter wären der ideale Ersatz für meine beiden NZXT Lüfter mit Lagerschaden...
Vom Peripheriebundle würde ich nur die Maus für meinen Hauptrechner verwenden, da meine alte auseinanderfällt, alles andere würde ich für meinen HTPC oder Zweitrechner nehmen, wo ich noch Dell OEM Mäuse und Tastaturen habe.
Der Monitor würde die beiden alten 19"er ersetzten, die sowohl energieverschwendend, als auch von hässlich geringer Auflösung sind


----------



## Pizzabrot (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,
mein jetziges System besteht aus einem i5-3570k mit 16 gb ram und einer gtx 970 phantom.
Als Hackbrett und Nager sind zurzeit die doch recht alten Mircosoft X6 und X8 in gebrauch.
Alles verpackt in einem Enermax Ostrog. Dargestelt wird das Bild auf einem 24" Viewsonic.

Die CPU reicht noch locker 1-2 Jahre ehe was neues her muss. Von daher wäre ein upgrade des Pixelschubsers auf die 1070 ganz nett. Damit die 1070 auch was zu tun hat, hätte ich gerne den 27" WQHD Monitor dazu.
Abgerundet durch das leise Netzteil und die 3 Gehäuselüfter wäre mein System dann wieder auf einem modernen Stand samt neuer Peripherie.

Ich drück auch allen anderen die Daumen 

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

mfg, Pizzabrot


----------



## pupserbaer (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,

meine Komponenten:


Mainboard	Gigabyte H87-HD3 
Processor		Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz
Drive	0 		ST3000DM001-1CH166
Drive	1		Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Drive	2		Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Display		Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X
Memory		Crucial Technology 16 GB DDR3
Case			Fractal Design Arc Midi R2


Ausgewählte ProdukteArray



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malloc90 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Pcgh-Team 

ich habe eigentlich ein recht solides System:
CPU: I7 6700k
GPU: GTX 960, 4Gb
MB: Asus Maximus Ranger 8
Ram: 16Gb DDR4, 3200mhz cl 16 timings
Harddrive: Samsung SM961 256Gb, 2Tb WD red
Nt: Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design r5 pcgh edition

Nun die Frage: Warum mache ich hier mit? Weil es genau das gibt was ich seit guter Zeit im Kopf hab, ein WQHD System auf zu bauen! 
mit einer GTX960 totaler schmarn, aber für einen 22" FHD Monitor ausreichend.
Warum ich die Hardware verglichen mit der GPU so überdimesioniert hab? Damit mein PC Zukunftssicher ist und ich nur die GPU nachrüsten muss die nächsten Jahre 

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

allen schon mal viel Glück


----------



## Zamba (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgeneden Komponenten. 

Intel i7 6850K
ASUS ROG STRIX X99
32GB Corsair DDR4
EVGA GTX 980 SC
Corsair Obsidian 750D
24" Dell Monitor
2 x 19" Dell Monitor

Ein oder zwei Silentwings würden die Geräuschkulisse in meinem PC deutlich senken. 
Und für einen 27" Monitor mit QHD Auflösung ist meine 980 in einigen Spielen zu schwach auf der Brust. 
Für Eingabe sind mir in letztens Jahren meine Logitech G5 und G15 treu geblieben und haben mich auch in heftigen Gefechten nie im Stich gelassen.

Deshalb habe ich mich für die Komponeten entschieden.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Viel Glück alle anderen!


----------



## Viciouz (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da der Link "www.pcgh.de/pimp2016" gegen die Wand führt, doch aus dem Kopf:

Iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1  - 21 Punkte
MSI GTX1080 Gaming X 8G  - 35 Punkte

Gesamt: 56 Punkte

Verbaute Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X 9
CPU: Intel i7-5820K
Kühler: EK Waterblocks EK-FB ASUS R5E Nickel
Radiatoren: 2x Alphacool Nexxxos ST Full Copper 420 mm
Pumpe: EKWB EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM + EKWB EK-XRES X3 TUBE 250
Lüftersteuerung: Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 Pro
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage V Extreme
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce 1060 GTX 6 GB
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite G2773HS
HDD: Western Digital WDC WD2003FYPS-27W9B0 2 GB
SSD: 2 x Crucial M500 480 GB im RAID0
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200i Digital
Lüfter: 7 x Bitfenix Spectre PWM 140 mm, 1 x Phanteks PH-F200SP 200 mm, 1x BeQuiet Silent Wings PWM 140 mm
Tastatur: Roccat Isku FX Multicolor
Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Core
Headset/Soundkarte: Astro Gaming A40 + Mixamp Pro TR
Speicher: G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ

Kurze Erklärung:
da ich 2 Hobbys habe - World of Warcraft und OC Wettbewerbe (letzteres seit ca, 1 Jahr) aber keinen Goldesel, musste ich mich zwischen 4k-Gaming und der anstehenden zweiten Runde des "ASUS ROG OC Showdown 2016 Formula Series" entscheiden. Zumal mir kurz nach dem Umbau eines Testsystems zum Gaming-PC die ASUS GTX980 Strix durchgebrannt ist (ja..übertaktet und Wassergekühlt...) und damit der Plan, eine zweite dieser Art in das System einzubauen (daher das Netzteil), einen 4K-Monitor zu kaufen und damit WoW endlich richtig genießen zu können obsolet ist.

Nun hatte ich letztes Jahr mit dem i7-5820K natürlich keine echten Chancen vorne mit zu spielen, was dieses Jahr anders ausgehen soll. So hatte ich die Wahl, entweder eine i7-6950X CPU zu kaufen und damit am OC-Wettbewerb teilzunehmen, oder aber eine GTX1080 + 4k-Monitor. Schweren Herzens habe ich mich für das OC Showdown entschieden, eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte gekauft um die GTX980 zu ersetzen und den Monitor habe ich auf Ende nächsten Jahres verschoben.

Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück .

Ach ja - "nur" 56 Punkte und 2 Komponenten, weil alle anderen wirklich (vor allem NACH dem Umbau der CPU, wenn sie denn endlich eintrifft) mehr als ausreichend sind.


----------



## Skeen29 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuche ich es doch auch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (10 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
MSI Z97 Gaming AC Mini ITX
Intel Core I7 4770K
2 x SSD SanDisk Ultra II
Corsair CS550M
21” FullHD Samsung LED Monitor

Ein kleiner feiner PC, der sich sehr über die Aufrüstung freuen würde


----------



## TobiasToma (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ahoi PCGH Team ! 
Ich benötige einen neuen PC da der aktuelle 10+ Jahre alt ist und seine schwächen überall zum Vorschein kommen.
Im Falle dass ich gewinne würde ich die Teile selber zusammen bauen da ich noch zusätzlich den Rest dazu kaufen müsste (CPU, MB, etc.).
Die HDD ist nicht zu sehen da sie grade an einem Provisorischen Laptop angeschlossen ist. 
Sehr wichtig ist mir auch das Zubehör wie Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm da auf dem alten 4:3 Monitor die Augen anfangen zu bluten 

Aktuelles System:

Dell Dimension 8300

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz
GPU: ATI Radeon X1650 Pro 512mb AGP (aufgerüstet)
RAM: 4GB (aufgerüstet)
MB: Dell Sockel 478
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1
HDD: 120GB
Floppy: 3.5" 1.44 MB floppy

Wunsch Konfig:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## hRy1337 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH

Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel. Mein Rechner ist schon recht betagt und 2017 möchte ich auf ZEN umbauen. Da ist das Gewinnspiel ein guter Anfang.

Aktuell verbaut ist:
CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T
Kühler: Corsair H70
MB: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 4x 2 GB DDR3 1600 CL8
GPU: Gainward Phantom GTX970
SSD: Crucial MX100 512 GB
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster Recon 3D 
NT: beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 W CM
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh
Maus: Gigabyte M6880
Monitor: AOC U2868PQU
Gehäuse: Zalman MS1000-HS2


Meine Idealkombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

*thumbs up*


----------



## KozukeKamizu (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

aktuell verbaut:

CPU :Intel Core i7 980x
HDD: 2x Western Digital 500GB Cavier Green (WD5000AADS)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt
Mainboard: ASRock X58 Deluxe3 Mainboard
Ram: 3x G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600
Laufwerk: Blu-ray LG BH08LS
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX680 Phantom
Tower: CoolerMaster Elite 311 Midi Tower
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition" CPU-Kühler
SSD: OCZ Vertex2 128GB SSD
Lüfter: 2x Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Lüfter
Lüfter Kontrolle: NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen


Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Versuch ich auch mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich ebenfalls für "Pimp my PC 2016" bei euch, vieleicht klappt es ja. Allerdings kenne ich auch mein (nicht vorhandenes) Glück bei solchen Aktionen...
Na schauen wir mal was wird.

Zuerst die Komponenten welche ich aktuell verbaut habe:

Gehäuse: Corsair Grahite 600T
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula S.2011
CPU: Intel Core i7 4820K
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H50
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 12GB DDR3 RAM
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760 Platin
Lüfer: Noiseblocker Multiframe12-S2 120mm
Maus: Razer Mamba
Tastatur: Logitech G110
Headset: Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME
Mousepad: Steelseries QcK MLG Editon
Monitor: 24" LG 24GM77

Von der reinen Spieleleistung noch ein zimlich potentes System, weshalb mein Augenmerk nicht auf einer Verbesserung der Grafikleistung, oder einem neuen Mainboard, für eine stärkere CPU liegt. Wesentlich ehr dürfte beim rüberschauen auffallen das es einige Komponenten gibt die schon recht alt sind (Corsair H50 [2009 / 7 Jahre], Nosieblocker Multiframe12-S2 [2009 / 7 Jahre], G110 [2011 / 5 Jahre], Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME [2011 / 5 Jahre] und die entsprechend auch schon die einen oder anderen Verschleißerscheinungen an den Tag legen (ua. höhere Lautstärke bei Lüftern, abgenutzte und klapprige Tasten bei Tastatur, Wackelkontakt am Headsetlautstärkeregler, ect.). Zudem könnte der Verbrauch unter Spielelast bei gleicher Leistung durch den Tausch der Grafikkarte gegen eine neuere GTX 1070 noch etwas besser ausfallen.

Und zuletzt ist auch der Austausch des Monitors sinnvoll, der zum einen einen nervigen, da auffälligen, hängenden Pixel relativ mittig aufweist (der leider keinen Tausch rechtfertigt) und mit 24" FullHD über eine Auflösung verfügt deren Tage sich dem Ende neigen. Außerdem böte auch die Grafikkarte noch genügend Leistung um die Auflösung noch etwas höher zu wählen (2560x1440) ohne dabei aktuell größere Abstriche bei den Grafiksettings machen zu müssen, was nicht zuletzt auch der Bildqualität zugute kommen täte.

Von daher meine  Zusammenstellung für Pimp my PC 2016:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G ist zwar leistungstechnisch "nur" etwas besser als die momentan verbaute GTX 980TI ACX 2.0+, hauptsächlich aber bei gleicher und mehr Leistung auch was sparsamer und bietet 2GB mehr VRAM (was für kommende Spiele sicher keine verkehrte Investition wäre), der CPU-Kühler ist potent und ein guter Ersatz für die 7 Jahre alte Corsair H50. Die Shadow Wings Lüfter könnten die standardmäßig im Gehäuse verbauten 200mm Lüfter von Corsair ersetzen und dürften für etwas mehr Ruhe sorgen.
Das Perepherie Bundle von Corsair wäre ein guter rundum Ersatz für die in die Jahre gekommene G110 Tastatur, das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME und Mousepad.
Und der Monitor von Iiyama ein gutes Upgrade gegenüber dem momentan verwendeten LG 24GM77, da er durch die höhere Auflösung ein besseres Bild böte und mehr Übesicht und auch die GTX 1070 besser auslasten dürfte. 

Zuletzt noch das gewünschte Bild zum Innenleben meines PCs, sowie noch 2 Bilder der Perepherie, sowie Monitor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das meine Überlegungen euch evt. ansprechen und ich das Glück habe unter den 4 Personen zu sein die ihren PC upgraden lassen dürfen, es würde mich freuen 

Gruß
Nightslaver


----------



## Luemmel (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-ler,

dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch.

Das aktuelle System lebt wie folgt:

- als Gehirn dient der Xeon 1231v3 auf 3,8GHZ (alle Kerne) sowie undervoltet
- gekühlt wird mit einem Megahalems Black Edition
- damit die Puste nicht ausgeht, 16Gb Kingston Arbeitsspeicher 
- um bewegte Pixel kümmert sich eine GTX 1060 Gaming X und bunte Bilder macht dann ein
- Dell FullHD 24 Zöller
- damit hier jeder auch weiß was der andere tut, ist alles durch eine Asus Z97 pro Gamer Platine miteinander verbunden 
- Ton gibts aus einer Essence STX II samt AKG K712 Pro
- gefüttert werden die Innereien von einem BeQuietDarkPower Pro 650W
- der schwarze Kasten drum herum hört auf den Namen Fractal Design R5
- Befehle nimmt das digitale Gehirn über eine Steelseries Apex M500 und eine Logitech G502 entgegen. 

Der Aufrüstwunsch ist die folgende Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Begründung:
- Ich stehe z.Zt. vor der Entscheidung, den 24 Zoll Monitor durch einen 27er zu ersetzen. Daraus folgt: eine Auflösung von 1440p wäre für einen 27 Zöller angebracht. Da ist dann die verbaute 1060 zuweilen bereits am Limit. Die 1070 ziehe ich dann der 1080 vor in der Hoffnung, dass sie noch etwas leiser ist - was mich direkt zu der Kühler/Gehäuse Kombination führt: Ich hab's gern sehr leise im PC, da der Rechner gleichzeitig mein Arbeitsknecht ist. Der Dark Rock pro sollte den Xeon mit so wenig RPM wie nur möglich kühlen können. Und das Dark Base 900 sollte sein übriges zu tun, um hier ein Setup zu kreieren, welches unter Luftkühlung kaum noch leiser geht.  Die Roccat Suora habe ich mir auch schonmal fast zugelegt - von Roccat hatte ich zudem lange Zeit die Kone Pure Optical im Einsatz. Ich würde zudem gerne mal andere Switches als die Cherry Red probieren.
Da ich auf den PC aus Arbeitsgründen nicht verzichten kann, würde ich den Selbsteinbau der Komponenten bevorzugen - selbstverständlich würdet ihr im Anschluss hochauflösende Bilder des fertigen Projektes bekommen. 

Und so sieht es im Moment aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion!

Viele Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## AbeZeamann (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich versuche dieses Jahr mal wieder mein Glück.
Nachdem es letztes Jahr nicht so ganz geklappt hat und ich daraufhin doch noch ein wenig dem Bastelfieber verfallen bin, sieht mein Rechner jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: i7-2600k
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro3
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Grafik: Zotac GTX 1060 Amp! Edition
Ram: Kingston HyperX LoVo 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9 
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500GB
HDD: Toshiba 2TB 7.200 U/min
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600
Monitor: BenQ GW2760S 

Meine Wahl fällt auf folgendes:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 67 (19 Punkte übrig)

Mit der eigentlichen Leistung meines PC's bin ich doch noch recht zufrieden, aber dennoch finde ich die Aufrüst-Optionen dieses Jahr sehr verlockend.
Bei mir macht wirklich nur ein Plattform-Wechsel Sinn, der i7-2600k ist zwar super aber die Features von Z170 sind doch im Jahr 2016 sehr verlockend.
Das MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X reicht mir aber vollkommen aus, mein Gehäuse besitzt kein Sichtfenster und ich benötige auch nicht die extremen Overclocking-Features.
Da ich schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 besitze wähle ich als CPU-Kühler den be quiet! Pure Rock Slim dazu. Mal schauen, vlt. darf ich den nervigen Boxed-Kühler, welcher in meinen PC auf Arbeit werkelt, damit ersetzen.....schön wäre es auf jeden Fall.
Das Lüfterset mit den Silent Wings 3 ist wie gemacht für mein Silent Base 600.

So, und nun zu dem für mich verlockenden Teil des Gewinnspieles. Meine Peripherie zu hause ist einfach mal veraltet und das ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga - Bundle ist ein Traum . Dazu noch der schicke 27" iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1, der bietet zwar "nur" WQHD-Auflösung, aber 4k (eigentlich: UHD ) macht bei meiner GTX 1060 wenig Sinn....und so gern ich auch 4k (eigentlich: UHD ) nutzen würde, würde ich dann wieder an eine neue Grafikkarte denken und dann gibt es wieder Diskussionen mit meiner Frau....also geh ich lieber so dem ganzen Stress aus dem Weg! Zumal ja für die neue Plattform noch ein Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher beschaffen werden muss. Aber das sollte doch ausreichen um sich selber ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk zu machen 

Da ich gerne selber bastel, würde ich im Falle eines Gewinnes die Aufrüstung selber vornehmen wollen. Ich würde mir auch mehr Mühe bei dem Kabelmanagement geben. 

Zum Bild:
Hier ist noch ein ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 verbaut, da ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 erst vor kurzem bekommen habe. Gerne mach ich noch ein Bild mit diesem, aber da der Arctic Freezer ein bisschen zierlicher ist, sieht man so mehr von den restlichen Komponenten ^^


Also dann, vielen Dank an PCGH für das Gewinnspiel und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Beste Grüße

AbeZeaman


----------



## Dr_Lobster (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

nachdem mir vor zwei Wochen meine R9 390 abgeschmiert ist, werde ich aktuell gezwungen mit meiner iGPU zu zocken (wenigstens hab ich dadurch endlich mal Punch Club angespielt und gleich gestern 6 Stunden am Stück durchgezockt).
Eure Aktion kommt mir also mehr als nur gelegen 

Hier mal mein aktuelles System:

- Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit
- 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU) 
- 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold 
- ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
- 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
- Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
- Samsung SH-224FB DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk
- Arctic Freezer 13


Mit folgenden Komponenten würde ich meinen PC pimpen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Warum ich wieder eine Grafikkarte brauche versteht sich ja von selbst, aber dazu muss natürlich auch ein guter Monitor her (aktuell ein gebrauchter Asus FHD der unten links flackert...). Damit ich meinen i5 übertakten kann um nicht eventuell ins CPU-Limit zu laufen mit der GTX 1070 hab ich mir den Shadow Rock 2 rausgesucht, der sollte gute Möglichkeiten zum Übertakten bieten. Die Abwärme würde ich über die Silent Wings 3 aus dem Gehäuse schaufeln lassen. Da mir damals bei der Zusammenstellung das Geld ausging, hab ich nur eine sehr günstige Maus und Tastatur geleistet, da würde das Roccat Bundle nun endlich zum restlichen System passen.

Sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen, würde ich das ersparte Geld für die überfällige Grafikkarte in eine interne HDD stecken. Mit meiner gut gefüllten 250GB SSD könnte ich aktuell noch nicht mal Gears of War 4 runterladen...

So nun reicht's mit der Bewerbung, sonst verpass ich noch den Einsendeschluss 

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## pongy (18. Oktober 2016)

*Bewerbung: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

diese Aktion erscheint mir sehr ausgeklügelt und kommt mir gerade zur rechten Zeit und könnte für mich die perfekte Lösung sein.

Die aktuelle Konfiguration meines PCs ist:
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 600W
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D Pro (Sockel 1156)
CPU: Intel Core i7 860
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
RAM: 8GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 1600-787
Grafik: Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (Systemplatte)
Festplatte: 2x 500GB Western Digital Caviar Black (in Raid 0)
optisches Laufwerk: LG Blue-Ray Combo ROM CH10LS20
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000
Game-Controller: Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2370HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, wie Ihr unschwer erkennen könnt ist das  System in die Jahre gekommen. Aber bitte kein Mitleid. Bei der Konfiguration habe ich mir wirklich Mühe gegeben, und der PC leistete mir bis jetz treue Dienste. Oh ja, auch Zocken ist (besser gesagt: war) dabei möglich, auch wenn mit harten Kompromissen. Über ein Aufrüsten habe ich zwar immer wieder nachgedacht. Doch die Toleranzschwelle des Leidens ist ja schleichend. So merkte ich nur allmählich dass es an der Zeit ist, etwas zu verändern. Wahrscheinlich würde ich noch die nächsten Wochen oder Monate diesen Gedanken vor mir her schieben, wenn das Netzteil nicht vorgestern seinen Geist aufgegeben hätte. Nun gut, auch der Monitor ist nicht mehr wirklich Spiele-Tauglich. Und die Tastatur? - auf den am häufigsten benutzten Tasten ist der Aufdruck der Buchstaben abgerieben und nichts mehr zu erkennen. Auch die Maus hat so Ihre Weh-wehchen: die linke Taste gibt nicht immer und zuverlässig ein Signal, was beim Spielen eine Katastrophe ist. Jetzt ist wirklich Handlungsbedarf. Diese Aktion hier kommt mir gerade wie gerufen.

Auch wenn ich noch selber um eine zusätzliche Investition nicht herumkomme (z.B. CPU wegen Plattformwechsel), so wäre ich übergkücklich folgende Komponenten nach hause geliefert zu bekommen. Ich bin ein Bastler durch und durch.

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hoffentlich bewerben sich viele Forum Mitglieder, denen ich allen viel Erfolg wünsche - denn am Ende werden es nur 4 Gewinner sein.

Liebe Grüße
pongy


----------



## BestNoob (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke für das Gewinnspiel und die Möglichkeit den PC aufrüsten zu können.

Meine aktuell verbauten PC Komponenten:

Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro PCIe 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3350P 3100 1155 BOX 
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPower Z77
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 87+ 750W ATX23 	
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 16GB 2400-10 G.Skill TridentX K2 GSK  (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)	
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX660 OC Twin Frozr	
Monitor: LG FLATRON E2340T
Tastatur: Logitech G110
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia Black
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 PCGH-Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine gewünschten Upgrade Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC und alles drum herum ist jetzt schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und euer Gewinnspiel kommt da genau richtig.

Ich habe mir die Upgrade Komponenten ausgesucht da meine alte Grafikkarte bei GTA5 und anderen aktuellen Spielen an die Grenzen kommt. Zwar hat mein Z77 Mainboard ein paar Defekte - unter anderem setzt sich das BIOS jedes mal zurück wenn man versucht den OC Modus zu benutzen, es gibt LAN Probleme (laggs) wenn OnBoard LAN benutzt wird, aber das Mainboard läuft noch und deshalb ist mir eine Grafikkarte wichtiger.
Den CPU Kühler habe ich ausgewählt da mein derzeitiger anfängt Schleifgeräusche zu machen, da kann ein Lüfterwechsel nicht schaden und mein Netzteil läuft noch sehr gut.
Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus. Außerdem auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset für meine Gameplays und YouTube Videos deshalb habe ich diese Auswahl getroffen.
Mein Gehäuse hat mitlerweile leider ein paar Probleme, unter anderem bin ich über ein Kabel gestolpert und habe die Front abgerissen und dabei ist das Frontpannel kaputt gegangen, Ersatzteil ist leider nie lieferbar.
Zu dem summt seit dem immer etwas am Frontpannel, das Geräusch ist sehr nervig und wird vermutlich durch Übertragung der Vibrationen der Festplatten verursacht. Ein neues Gehäuse würde dem Spuk ein Ende machen und
das gewählte Gehäuse gefällt mir vom Design her besser als die beiden Anderen.

Zu guter letzt mein Monitor ein FLATRON E2340T mit DVI Anschluss, es würde mich rieseig freuen wenn ich endlich mal Spiele und Filme auf einem größeren Bildschirm und in 4K genießen könnte.

Für mich ist es wichtig die in die Jahre gekommenen und defekten Teile austauschen zu können, es müssen nicht unbedingt die von mir ausgesuchten Upgrade Komponenten sein. 

Grüße
BestNoob


----------



## ProSnakeX (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team


Mein Momentaner PC besteht aus folgenden komponenten:

-ASRock z67 pro3 gen3
-intel core i5 2500k / boxed kühler
-Corsair vegeance 8GB 1600mhz
-Bequiet 520watt netzteil
-gigabyte gtx 1070
-1tb hdd
-160gb hdd
-480gb ssd

Gehäuse zalman z11
Monitor BenQ 23" 0815 monitor
Roccat isku
Speedlink kudos
Logitech g633


Da ich mir sowieso neues Mainboard mit CPU und RAM holen wollte lohnt sich die teilnahme sehr. Ich hoffe ich habe das glück zu gewinnen, aber wünsche den anderen Teilnehmern natürlich auch glück. Sehr coole aktion von euch.

Bild von meinem Rechner folgt

Hier noch die auswertung meiner zusammenstellung:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rhino (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bewerbung: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich meinen PC ja zunächst noch säubern, um ein etwas hübscheres Bild davon machen zu können. Leider etwas typisch für mich ist nun schon fast die Frist erreicht und ich habe das Vorhaben noch immer nicht umgesetzt (irgendwann im Laufe des Monats schaffe ich das aber noch). Ein Bild meines leicht verstaubten PCs muss daher ausreichen  Sofern sich jemand um das Fehlen der beiden Frontlüfter wundert, die mit dem Gehäuse ausgelieferten Lüfter haben ein wahrnehmbares Betriebsgeräusch entwickelt und wurden daher zunächst aus dem PC entfernt (der TY-141 ist leider zu unförmig für die Front).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Gaming
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W
Festplatten: Crucial M500 240GB, Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Designe Define R4
Monitor: HP Pavilion w2408h


Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich zu den Auserwählten zählen dürfen, dann möchte ich den Einbau der Komponenten gerne selber übernehmen. Bei dem Lüfter-Set würde ich in diesem Fall zudem jeweils um die 140 mm Variante bitten.


----------



## ZenMasters (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team, Sponsoren und Community,
den ersten beiden möchte ich erstmal für dieses sehr coole Gewinnspiel danken und der Community danke ich dafür das sie in Sachen PC-Bau und Troubleshooting immer eine große Hilfe ist und stets mit Rat & Tat unter die Arme zu greifen weiß.
Mein aktueller PC sieht, u.a. aufgrund der Lektüre zahlreicher Beiträge in diesem Forum, so aus:

Mainboard:   Asrock Z170 Extreme 4
CPU:                 Intel Core i5 6600k
Ram:                 Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte:  Inno3d Geforce GTX 980 TI OC Herculez 3000
Kühler:            Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Gehäuse:        Fractal Design R5
Lüfter:             2 von Fractal Design, 1 Noiseblocker XL1
Festplatten:  120 GB Samsung SSD, 480 GB Sandisk Ultra II, 1 TB WD & 500 GB Seagate Festplatte
Laufwerk:      BenQ Blu-Ray Brenner
Soundkarte:  Asus Xonar DX
Netzteil:         Super Flower Leadex Gold 550w
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Komponenten?
Also mein derzeitiger PC hat vor allem eine Schwachstelle und das ist die Lautstärke unter Last. Hauptverursacher dafür ist die Grafikkarte. Ich hab sie schon undervoltet (Danke an die Mitglieder Duvar & Wolflux für die Guides!), aber das Ergebnis ist nicht besonders zufriedenstellend. Die Aussicht auf eine leistungsstärkere und dabei noch leisere Graka in Form der MSI 1080 lässt einen ganz warm ums Herz werden und sind wir mal ehrlich, welcher Gamer träumt nicht davon diese absolute Luxusgrafikkarte verbauen zu können. Um dieser Karte dann noch möglichst geräuscharm Frischluft zukommen zu lassen fällt meine Wahl auf die Silent Wings und der Shadow Rock 2 sollte auch noch etwas leiser laufen, als mein aktueller CPU-Kühler. Über das Bundle von Roccat würde ich mich ganz besonders freuen, weil erstens mein Kontakt zur Gameraußenwelt am seidenen Faden hängt (siehe Bild) und ich schon länger mit der Anschaffung einer mechanischen Tastatur liebäugel. Die höhere Präzision gegenüber meiner 15€ Cherry Tastatur würde mir bestimmt auch beim schreiben meiner bald fälligen Masterarbeit helfen. Um die Produktivität beim Verfassen der Arbeit weiter zu steigern ist natürlich ein zweiter Bildschirm von großem Vorteil und komplementiert das mögliche Upgrade perfekt.

Der gewählte Upgradepfad bildet für mich die optimale Mischung aus Leistungssteigerung fürs Gaming, Geräuschreduktion fürs Gehör und eine durch die Tastatur und den Bildschirm gesteigerte Produktivität beim Arbeiten. Oh Mann wäre das schön zu gewinnen!

Hier noch die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timtosh3000 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

im Voraus schon ein dickes Dankeschön an euch - eine wirklich sehr gelungene Aktion! 

Zunächst mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 640
Mainboard: ASRock N68C-S UCC 
Grafikkarte: Palit Nvidia GT 430
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT E8-CM-580W
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB und eine ehemalige 120GB Notebookfestplatte
RAM: 2x2 Gb DDR3 - Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9/2G PC3-1333
Monitor: Hanns-G HW191D 19 Zoll 


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ja - viele werden warscheinlich über mein ziemlich veraltetes System schmunzeln - ich tue es ja auch  Zum Gaming von aktuellen Spielen ist es absolut nicht mehr geeignet. Ruckeln und Wackeln an jeder Ecke. Daher hatte ich mich vor ein paar Wochen dazu entschieden, meinen PC innerlich komplett zu erneuern. (Diese Entscheidung habe ich schon lange vor mir hergeschoben - Mit Begründungen wie: "ach das geht noch" - jedoch geht es mittlerweile echt nicht mehr)Als ich die PCGH-Aktion in meiner Facebooktimeline gesehen habe, war mir sofort klar, dass ich mitmachen muss! Nochmal: Geile Aktion von euch!

Ich habe mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden, da sie für mein jetztiges und zukünftiges Anwendungsgebiet passend ist und sie hoffentlich einen Tacken leiser als die 1080 ist. Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist noch nicht sehr alt und sollte mit seinen 580 Watt ausreichend bestückt sein - daher die Wahl zum CPU-Kühler. Des Weiteren finde ich mein Gehäuse von Ankermann (siehe Anhang) schön schlicht, elegant und zeitlos. Zudem sollte es mit den be quiet! Lüftern keine Hitzeprobleme im Sommer geben. Die Wahl zwischen den verschiedenen ROCCAT Bundles viel mir nicht leicht, da alle sehr schöne Komponenten erhalten.  Letzendlich fiel die Wahl auf das 2. Bundle, da ich das Sova MK schon immer mal haben und testen wollte. Eine Ablösung für meinen 19 Zoll Bildschirm ist schon längst überfällig (der hat nicht mal HDMI ). 

Ein Gewinn bei eurer Aktion würde mir riesig helfen und größere Investitionen in die noch-nicht-aufgerüsteten-Komponenten ermöglichen (v.a. CPU, Mainboard und RAM). 

Viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer!

Grüße Timo


----------



## StormForU (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich fände es toll, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde. So könnte ich zeigen, das auch in einem HTPC Gehäuse eine sehr leistungsstarker Rechner realisierbar ist. Derzeit befindet sich in meinem Rechner ein e R9 280x von Gigabyte und ein i5 6600k auf einem Asus Z170i Pro Gaming. 
Wenn ich ausgewählt werde, würde ich den Pc gerne selber zusammen bauen, da ich auf ihn angewiesen bin.

Meine Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auch allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## AstridGIP (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
ich finde eure Aktion sehr gut, da sie für Leute mit geringem Budget eine Chance bietet ihren Pc aufzurüsten. Zudem ist die Option, dass man die Hardware für seinen Pc selbst bestimmen kann und somit seinen Pc individuell anpassen kann sehr gut.

Ich habe meinen Pc vor fast genau 2 Jahren zusammengestellt. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts ausgetauscht, außer direkt am Anfang das Gehäuse. Da ich mittlerweile etwas Geld gespart habe, wollte ich um Weihnachten herum meinen Pc aufrüsten. Die etwas älteren Spiele wie League of Legends oder Far Cry 4 kann ich fast auf 40FPS und 1080p spielen, leider ruckelt es aber bei meinem Lieblingsspiel Ark: Survival Evolved, was hauptsächlich an der Grafikkarte liegt.
Zu meinen Wünschen (unten nochmal formell): die Entscheidung zwischen Grafikkarte oder Mainboard ist mir erst nicht leicht gefallen. Da aber meine Grafikkarte für mich zurzeit die größte Schwäche darstellt, habe ich mich für eben diese entschieden. Aber warum muss es dann ausgerechnet die GTX 1080 sein, würde es eine GTX 1070 nicht auch tun? Die Antwort ist einfach: Ja, das würde sie. Da ich aber mein Geld lieber sparen möchte, und wenn Mainboard und Prozessor aufrüsten will, habe ich mich für die GTX 1080 entschieden. Bei dieser Grafikkarte habe ich fast die Garantie, dass sie mindesten die nächsten 4 Jahre packt und danach auch noch gut laufen wird. Der zweite Wunsch wäre, dann der CPU-Kühler von beQuiet. Ich habe mich für ihn und gegen das Netzteil entschieden, da ich zurzeit ein 500W Netzteil habe und mein System darauf läuft und nach einem Upgrade auch laufen sollte. Außerdem will ich mir den Intel i/ 6700K holen, aber ohne mitgelieferten Kühler. Das dritte Upgrade wären die be quiet! Pure Wings 2, da ich in meinem Gehäuse leider zurzeit nur einen Hecklüfter habe und ich meiner Meinung nach somit einen nicht optimalen Airflow habe. Dazu kommen noch das erste Bundle von Roccat und der erste Monitor. Ich habe mich deshalb nur für den kleinsten entschieden, weil ein Monitor bei mir nicht so hohe Priorität hat und mein Schreibtisch nicht genug Platz für einen größeren bietet, da ich nur Platz für zwei habe und diese auch brauche.

Meine jetzige Konfiguration:

Mainboard: Asus H81I-Plus Intel H81 So.1150
CPU: Intel Core I5 4460 4x 3.20 GHz 
Ram: 1x8GB Kingston HyperX Xmp DDR3-1600Mhz
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 270x Gaming 2Gb
Festplatte: 1000GB  Seagate Desktop SSHD ST1000DX001
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non- Modular 80+ Bronze 

Meine Wunschhardware:
(Beachte: Laut Internethändler Mindfactory besitzt die von mir gewünschte Grafikkarte eine PCI 3.0 x16 Anschluss und mein aktuelles Mainboard nur einen PCI 2.0 x16 Anschluss. Für die Zusammenarbeit der beiden Geräte sollte dies kein Problem sein, doch um die Grafikkarte richtig nutzen zu können, werde ich mein Mainboard noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufrüsten müssen.)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Erfolg.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Astrid


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem mir Fortuna in der Nacht erschienen war, mache ich doch jetzt mal mit 

Mein Aktuelles System:

CPU:  Intel I5 3570K
Mainboard: Gigabyte G77 D3H
RAM: Corsair 2x4 GB, DDR3, 1600 GHz
GK: MSI GTX 760
NT: BQ DP-P10 550W
Case: Fractal Design Define R3
Moni:  LG IPS235P-BN 
LW: Crucial m4 128GB + MX100 512GB
Peripherie: Cerry-Tastatatur, Sound onboard, Logitech-Laser-Mouse

Meine Wunsch-Kombination wäre diese

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nach einer längeren Auszeit, möchte ich wieder in das Zockerleben einsteigen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenschrauben, wäre für mich kein Problem


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kinders, vergesst das Bild nicht


----------



## Stuart0610 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Viciouz schrieb:


> Da der Link "www.pcgh.de/pimp2016" gegen die Wand führt



Hier mal der richtige Link: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rustet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben


----------



## socio (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

was einige hier schreiben um Mitleid zu erwecken, finde ich unerhört. Einen Besitzer eines Intel-Prozessors bemitleide ich nicht, ich beneide ihn!
*
PLEASE PIMP MY PC!*

Die Möhre:

Sharkoon VS4-S, Tower-Gehäuse
Arctic F12 PWM Rev.2 120x120x25
Corsair CX600 Netzteil
ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 Mainboard
AMD FX-8320 CPU
Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner" Kühler
XFX 4GB D5 X R9 380 Black Edition  Grafikkarte
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2133
Seagate ST1000DX001 1 TB
Pioneer BDC-207DBK

Der PC wurde in Einzelteilen bestellt und von mir selbst zusammen gebaut.
Nun gibt es nur ein Problem (!!! ACHTUNG LAUT !!!): Pimp my PC - Staub vs LÃ¼fter - YouTube
Die Traktorgeräusche stammen von meinem Gehäuselüfter. Leider kommen diese im Video leiser rüber, als es sich real anhört. Doofes Handy!

Das sind "2 Monate nicht entstaubt": 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr wahrscheinlich auch der Grund für diesen herrlichen Klangteppich.

Daher meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte
Ausgewählt: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G - 35 Punkte von 35 (noch 0 möglich)

Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler
Ausgewählt: Keines von beiden

Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse
Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte von 1 (noch 0 möglich)

Bundles
Ausgewählt: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga - 10 Punkte von 10 (noch 0 möglich)

Monitor
Ausgewählt: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 - 21 Punkte von 21 (noch 0 möglich)


Interessant ist für mich die Leistung der GTX 1080 in Verbindung mit dem G-Master. 4K! Spiele in 4K! SPIELE IN 4K!!! 
Die Gehäuselüfter und das Roccat-Bundle würde ich eigentlich gern gegen ein Netzteil tauschen, aber Computer sagt "Nein!".

Da ich mir mit Sicherheit Star Citizen kaufen werde, fehlt es mir aktuell noch an entsprechender Kraft seitens der Grafikkarte. Die CPU muss erstmal reichen. Die Umrüstung auf Intel-CPU und DDR4 wäre dann 2017 fällig, entsprechende finanzielle Mittel vorausgesetzt.

Ich drücke allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen und hoffe auf das Beste.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Tony


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kinders, vergesst das Bild nicht



Jo, danke dir, habe das nicht vergessen 

Ich muss erst mal gucken, wie das überhaupt ging


----------



## Yannikau (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team
Ich mach einfach mal bei der Verlosung mit, da ich mir sowieso einen neuen PC bauen wollte. Mainboard, CPU und CPU-Kühler hab ich schon (MSI Z170A Gaming Pro, i5 6600k und Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL)
Mein "aktueller" PC besteht aus
AMD A10 6800k
Radeon HD 8670d
8GB Single Channel RAM
1 TB Festplatte von WD
HP Gehäuse

Meine Konfiguration Wäre 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 63 von 67 Punkten (4 übrig)
Für ein Netzteil hat es nicht mehr gereicht, wobei ich mir wahrscheinlich sowieso ein anderes geholt hätte.
Ich würde mich sehr über das Paket freuen, da meine Grafikkarte ziemlich schwach, mein Monitor noch analog und mein Gehäuse klein und laut ist.


----------



## JoghurtDipper (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Klasse Aktion, hoffe es werden ein paar Wünsche von einigen Teilnehmern wahr. 

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich meinen PC bei einem Hobbybastler gekauft. Leider merkte ich etwas später, dass er nicht so wirklich Ahnung hatte. Seitdem versuche ich den PC etwas tauglicher und besonders leiser zu machen, dieses ständige Gebrumme kann ich gar nicht leiden. Das Gehäuse ist ein aufklappbares Gewicht, zumindestens denke ich das manchmal, wenn ich den Rechner hochheben muss. Im oberen Teil befinden sich meine Laufwerke und das Netzteil und unten der Rest. Es ist ziemlich lästig, dass immer aufklappen zu müssen, um daran zu werkeln zu können und viel Platz ist auch nicht. 
Wegen all diesen Gründen möchte ich unbedingt ein schallgedämmtes BeQuiet-Gehäuse. Besonders mit der Hoffnung, dass der Lärm erträglicher wird.

Ich plane schon seit ca. 2 Jahren mir einen neuen PC anzuschaffen, allerdings wäre das hier die beste Methode. Dann müsste ich mir nur noch ein Skylake-CPU und DDR4-RAM kaufen und nicht überall sparen damit das Geld reicht.


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: M4N68T-M-LE-V2
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640
CPU Kühler: Shadow Rock LP
HDD: WD 1TB
SSD: OCZ Trion 100 
RAM: 2-mal 4GB DDR3 mit 670MHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition



Die Wunschhardware:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## tarnari (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Team!

Zu erst vielleicht ein bisschen was zu meiner Person und warum ich an diesem wirklich feinen Gewinnspiel mitmachen mag.

Normalerweise nehme ich an Gewinspielen nicht teil... einfach weil ich nie etwas gewinne. Ich habe zudem das Glück, dass es unserer Familie bisher wirtschaftlich immer recht gut ging und von daher nötige Investitionen und auch Lustkäufe nie ein großes Problem darstellten. Wir haben es einfach gemacht, wenn uns danach war.
Wie das aber so ist, Life's manchmal a ziemlich miese ***** und in den letzten Jahren haben wir extrem viel Pech gehabt.
Angefangen hat es damit, dass eine Unterschrift, die ich aus Liebe zu meinem Vater mit Anfang 20 getätigt habe, dazu geführt hat, dass ich nun seit bereits 3 Jahren gegen eben diesen eigenen Vater bis vor das Oberlandesgericht prozessieren musste. Dieser Mann hat mich und meine jugendliche Naivität so dermaßen ausgenutzt, dass meine Familie und ich nun durch Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten um ca 30.000€ ärmer sind und er mir dazu noch zusätzlich einen Haufen Schulden hinterlassen hat, die ich nun mit 38 Jahren abzahlen darf.
Wie wir alle wissen, ist der liebe Gott gnadenlos und hat es darauf nicht beruhen lassen: Kurz darauf habe ich bedingt durch , wie man heute so schön sagt, betriebliche Umstrukturierungen meinen Job im IT-Vertrieb verloren. Dies war der nächste Schuss ins Knie.
Kurzum, unser finanziell sorgloses Leben war von heute auf morgen vorbei^^

Warum ich also hier mitmache?
Ich habe vor einem dreiviertel Jahr eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration angefangen und versuche nun danach einen kompletten Neustart. Leider stellt mein PC hierbei eine recht große technische Hürde dar, so dass ich gezwungen bin, dass Weihnachtsgeld meiner Frau in eine wesentlich leistungsstärkere Plattform zu stecken. Sprich CPU, Mainboard, RAM. Etwas in der Richtung eines 6800K oder in der Art inklusive 32GB RAM. Ohne diesen Schritt wird es mir nicht möglich sein, zuhause in einer virtuellen Umgebung die Dinge, die ich in der Umschulung lerne, nachzuarbeiten oder auch selber im Eigenstudium das Handwerk zu üben.
Da ich vor vielen Jahren über das Daddeln an meine Leidenschaft zur IT gekommen bin, bin ich aber natürlich auch immer daran interessiert, meine Spielekiste möglichst aktuell zu halten.
Und so kommen wir zu meinem eigentlichen Grund, warum ich bei diesem Gewinnspiel mitmachen mag.

Mit meiner Komponentenauswahl und der geplanten Investition in einen neuen Unterbau könnte ich:

eine Workstation realisieren, auf der mir selbst das virtualisieren von 3-4 Servern inklusive eine Handvoll Clients einigermaßen gelingen kann 
meine Daddelmaschine auf ein aktuelles Niveau heben 
mit den übrigbleibenden Teilen sogar den Traum eines Heimservers in Angriff nehmen 
 
Vor einiger Zeit hätte ich einfach das Geld in die Hand genommen und hätte diese Sachen besorgt. Das geht leider nicht mehr.
Und somit hoffe ich, dass der liebe Gott (der Finanzgott, der Familiengott und vielleicht auch der PCGH-Gott^^) sich entschließt uns ein Trostpflaster zu gönnen und ich vielleicht bei diesem Gewinnspiel einen Stich landen kann.
Es wäre nämlich in der Tat eine Riesenhilfe und zugegebenermaßen auch schön, dass einfach mal wieder was nettes passiert nach all den letzen Jahren 

*Hier also meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)*



Die Grafikkarte erklärt sich wahrscheinlich von selbst. Wer daddeln will, will hohe FPS bei möglichst hohen Details und da ist die GTX 970 einfach langsam am Ende 
 

Der Kühler wäre eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu dem geplanten Heimserver. Unter ihm würde nach dem Plattformwechsel mein alter 3570K im undervolteten Zustand Platz nehmen 
 

Die Lüfter würden ebenso in den Server wandern 
 

Das Bundle wäre eventuell ein Austausch für meine vorhandene Peripherie, da mir hier schon lange nach etwas neuem gelüstet. Ist aber eher ein "nice-to-have" 
 

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren für damals teuer Geld  unten genannten BenQ gekauft und bereue dies nun etwas, um ehrlich zu sein. Da eine GTX 1080 natürlich gefordert sein will, kommt da ein 1440p Monitor in 27 Zoll gerade recht 
 

*Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind folgende:

CPU: Intel i5 3570K
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: Asrock Extreme Z77 Extreme4
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600
Grafik: EVGA GTY 970 SSC ACX 2.0
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 250GB und 830 mit 128GB
HDD: Samsung HN-M500MBB
Laufwerk: LG GSA-H55N
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM690II Advanced Black&White
Monitor: BenQ XL 2420T*

Abschließend hier noch zwei Bilder vom Innenlebens meines aktuellen Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammenbauen würde ich das Teil übrigens liebend gerne selber!

Ob ich nun bei den Glücklichen dabei bin oder nicht, ich bedanke mich herzlich für die Chance und wünsche allen anderen ebenso viel Glück wie mir!

Nichts desto trotz soll man eine Bewerbung mit einer Aufforderung beenden und deshalb sage ich mal:
Ich freue mich auf Ihre Antwort 

Beste Grüße aus Bonn!


----------



## LsHallo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
in letzter Zeit konnte ich meine Freundin zum PC-Spielen bewegen. Da wir gerne zusammen Spiele wie Anno 1701, Anno 2070 oder auch Rocket League spielen reicht der Server den ich für sie umfunktioniert habe nicht mehr. Der Server ist sehr schwach bestückt was die Hardware angeht und Anno 2070 mussten wir mit wachsender Stadtgröße aufgeben. Deswegen möchte ich nun die von euch eröffnete Chance nutzen und den Server aufpimpen lassen!

*Mein System*
*~~CPU:~~* Intel Core i3 530​*~~Mainboard:~~* Acer FIH57​*~~RAM:~~* 8GB DDR3 1333MHz​*~~CPU-Kühler:~~* Marke und Modell nicht bekannt (kein Intel-Kühler)​*~~Festplatte:~~* Western Digital Blue 250GB​*~~Grafikkarte:~~*Sapphire Radeon HD 5570 low profile​*~~Netzteil:~~* Cooler Master M500W​*~~Gehäuse:~~* Cooler Master Elite 430 Window​
*Upgradewünsche*
*~~CPU/GPU~~*
Da ich denke, dass der i3 auf kurze Sicht (zumindest bis Zen/Kaby Lake) noch reicht und in der Aktion keine CPU enthalten wäre habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G Grafikkarte entschieden, denn momentan scheitert es maßgeblich an der GPU-Leistung.​
*~~Lüfter~~*
Mit einer heißen Grafikkarte steigt der Bedarf an kühler Frischluft. Dieses Problem soll mit den 3 be quiet! Silent Wings 3 gelöst werden.​
*~~Eingabe-/Ausgabegeräte~~*
Vor ein paar Tagen hat zusätzlich noch die Maus versagt, was unsere Spiele momentan ausgebremst hat, da kommt das Bundle von Roccat genau richtig. Zumal sie immer noch ohne Ton spielt, da ich kein zweites Headset habe.​
*~~Power!~~*
Das Netzteil ist auch schon etwas älter (ca. 6 Jahre), daher finde ich auch hier, dass es Zeit für ein Upgrade ist.​
*~~Monitor~~*
Momentan ist der PC/Server an einen 22" LG Monitor angeschlossen der schon einige Schönheitsfehler und Pixelfehler hat, hier kommt der iiyama Monitor genau richtig. Auch das ungewöhnliche Seitenverhältnis und die schlechte Auflösung unterstützen den Spielspaß nicht.​
Alles in allem wäre es eine sehr schöne Überraschung für sie und würde unseren Alltag erhellen. 

*Upgradekonfiguration*
_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Bilder des Schmuckstücks finden sich im Anhang...
PS: Die Bilder sind nicht die schönsten, aber habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass ich das kann 
PPS: Ich hoffe das der dann nicht schneller ist als mein Hauptrechner


----------



## bnoob (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## tickets (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

zunächst mal meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB
Crucial MX100  256GB
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
Crucial Ballistix 8 GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
ASUS H97-Pro Gamer
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Meinen PC habe ich Q3 2014 von meinem hart verdienten Feriengeld, damals noch Schüler, gekauft und selbst zusammengebaut. Ich war immer schon ein Technik-Enthusiast und wollte meinen PC sowieso mal upgraden, weil ich nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden bin mit der Lesitung, da kommt mir der "pimp" gerade recht 
Den Fokus habe ich bei meiner Auswahl auf eine neue Grafikkarte und einem schönen und funktionalem Gehäuse. Beides macht mir aktuell noch die größten Probleme.

Zunächst habe ich mit meiner GTX 970 nur 3,5 GB Vram und damit bei aktuellen Titeln, wie Tomb Raider, eher weniger Spaß und ich wollte vor allem das neue Battlefield auf hohen Settings mit ordentlichen FPS zocken.

Auch beim Gehäuse wäre der Sprung für mich enorm, auch wenn das DS3 eine gute Empfehlung ist, ist es nicht sonderlich hochwertig und zwei Lüfter sind inzwischen auch ausgefallen.
Mit hoffentlich dann neuen Dark Base Pro, hätte ich ein wirklich schöne, massive neue Heimat für den Rechenknecht und auch im Sommer ein kühles und leises Plätzchen.

Wichtig ist ein neuer CPU-Kühler, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, ist dort gerade keiner bzw. nur der Boxed und der ist mir inzwischen einfach zu laut und im letzten Sommer habe ich gemerkt, dass der auch quasi aus dem letzten Loch pfeift.

Monitor und Bundle würden das ganze Paket für mich sauber abrunden und meine Altgeräte in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken und selbst die langen Herbstabende wieder voller freunde vor dem eigenen PC verbringen.


Ich drücke allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

tickets


----------



## LaRone94 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

die alte Kiste:

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
SSD: Samsung 850 evo 250GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
Grafikkarte: Zotac gtx 570 AMP! Edition 1,25GB
Grafikkarten-Kühler: Alpenföhn Peter
RAM: 16GB DDR3 G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 87+ 700W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R2
Laufwerk: alter LG DVD Brenner
Tastatur: altes Logitech Multimedia Keyboard
Maus: alte CM Storm Sentinel Z3RO-G
Monitor: alter Acer v193w Ab mit 19'', VGA Anschluss und 1440x900

Wunsch-Hardware:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Array


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin PCGH und PCGHX-Community,


auf der Suche nach einem schicken Gehäuse für meinen neuen Gaming PC bin ich
vor ein paar Tagen auf ein rosa Rm3 Modell gestoßen. 
Es gefiel mir sehr und es kam mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor,
 also entschied ich mich es zu erwerben.  

Als es dann ein paar Tage später ausgepackt auf dem Tisch stand erkannte ich, 
dass es  sich um den Casemod von dem Community-Mitglied Buddy3012 und seinem Casemodding-Schulprojekt handelte.  

Das Projekt war eine tolle Sache und das Ergebnis ein guter Casemod!  
Schade nur,dass das Gehäuse bisher nicht genutzt wurde.


Aber jetzt ist es bei mir und mache ich mich gerade daran das leere Gehäuse wieder zu beleben und weiter zu „PIMPEN“  


modding:

-die sechs oberen Luftauslässe bekommen Staubfilter  
und werden mit weißen Lochblech verkleidet
-Rosa und Weiße Beleuchtung  
-weiße Lüfter-Gitter  
-weiße Blenden


Finale Hardware:  

-als Mainboard kommt ein MSI B150M MORTAR ARCTIC rein.   
Dazu gesellt sich ein Intel i5 6600 unter Wasser
-vier DDR4 Module mit weißer LED-Beleuchtung von Corsair
-auf das Mainboard kommt eine Samsung PM961 SSD (512GB)
-und als Grafikkarte die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G 
-insgesamt 4 (2 Gehäuse und 2 Wakü) be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM
-Strom wird das be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt liefern


Da zu kommen dann noch ein neuer Monitor, ich habe da an den genialen GB2888UHSU-B1 als perfekten Partner für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G gedacht. Und die ROCCAT-Kombination bestehend aus Kova & Sova MK & Renga, die sich dann harmonisch in das Gesamtbild auf meinem Gaming-Tisch einfügen würde.


Was für ein Glück das PCGH dieses Jahr wieder das tolle „Pimp my PC“-Gewinnspiel veranstaltet und sogar einige Hardware zur Auswahl steht die ich für meinen neuen Gaming-PC schon eingeplant habe.


Das RM3 Hawaii Edition und ich freuen uns daher sehr an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Test-Hardware die auf den Fotos zu sehen ist:


Intel Q8200
Gigabyte G41 GA-G41M-ES2L
4GB 800Mhz DDR2  XMS2 Corsair
Zotac 9800GT Eco
Seagate Momentus 5400.6 250GB  
Sandisk 64GB SSD
Xilence CPU Kühler
Xilence 350W Netzteil   



angeschlossene Peripherie:

Montor: 17“ Acer AL1716
Maus: NoName mit Usb-Anschluss
Tastatur: von HP mit PS/2-Anschluss         




Grüße und allen Viel Glück


NextGen.CaseCon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NukeZakaChris (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,
Erstmal vielen Dank, dass ihr so eine Aktion veranstaltet wo man seinen Rechner aufrüsten kann.
 Ich nehme an diesem Gewinnspiel teil, weil ich gerne eine stärkere Grafikkarte haben möchte um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein wie zum Beispiel für VR oder 4K Gaming.
 Mein Monitor von Philips ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und könnte ein Upgrade vertragen.

Aktueller PC:
Prozessor:  Intel Core i7 3770K
Mainboard: Asrock z77 Pro 3
RAM: 16 GB Crucial
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon r9 290 Tri-X
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
Festplatten: 2x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E9 600 Watt
Monitor: Philips 247ELH

Wunschteile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Schöne Grüße,
NukeZakaChris


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelle Komponente:

CPU: Intel i7 6800k
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Mainboard: ASUS X99-A II
RAM: Crucial Ballistic Sport DDR4-2400 16GB
GPU: Zotac GTX 670 AMP! 2GB
NT: BeQuiet Straight Power 10-CM 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Monitor: BenQ FP93G X
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
HDD: Western Digital 1TB 7200rpm
Peripherie: Logitech G5, Logitech G710+

Meine Wunschkombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was soll ich schon großartig sagen:
Ich habe zwar erst kürzlich aufgerüstet aber dabei war leider nicht genügend Geld für ein besseres Gehäuse und eine neue GPU vorhanden.

Meine GPU ist derart alt und hat einfach nicht mehr ausreichend Leistung, um aktuelle Spiele mit schöner Grafik zu genießen...dies sollte sich jedoch mit einer GTX 1070 ändern 

Das aktuelle Gehäuse (Define R5) ist zwar ein solides Gehäuse - im Gegensatz zu einem Dark Base 900 PRO- jedoch eher eine Notunterkunft für meine Hardware als ein schönes Heim.

Auch der alte Monitor gehört mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 zum einen bereits zum alten Eisen und zum anderen machen Spiele darauf alles andere als viel Spaß und sind auch kein Augenschmauß. Abgesehen davon würde der neue Monitor ganz gut zu der MSI GTX 1070 passen.

Was den GPU-Kühler betrifft bin ich zwar eigentlich zufrieden, allerdings kann es - falls es mal zu einem Defekt kommt- nicht schaden eine Reserve zu haben.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem verbleibenden Rest meiner aktuellen Konfiguration sehr zufrieden. Bis jetzt meisterte sie jede Aufgabe und Herausforderung ohne Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Rambazam (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin liebe PCGHX-Community und Redakteure,

Nach mehr als 2,5 Jahren bräuchte mein System ein kleines Upgrade und das PCGH Pimp my PC 2016 kommt gerade recht . Zwar kann ich mit dem Rechner noch alles spielen, aber man merkt leider den Fortschritt der Technik bei jedem neuen Titel mehr und mehr. Da heißt es statt neu kaufen aufrüsten, der i5 reicht denke ich noch ein paar Jahre und sollte die GTX 1080 noch tragen können. Der Samsung Fernseher ist noch ein überbleibsel und sollte sowieso mal ersetzt werden. CPU-Kühler von EKL ist zwar gut, aber leider kein hingucker für das Gehäuse mit Fenster, der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist dafür besser geeignet und vllt nochmal paar Grad kühler. Die Lüfter werden dann auch durchgetauscht, meine sind doch etwas laut. Tastatur, Maus und Headset sind auch schon paar jährchen alt und weisen leichte gebrauchsspuren auf (spingender Mauszeiger, der Erzfeind jedes Shooters).


Mein System:

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB (1x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7-8-8-24 Single
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Netzteil 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo 
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T27A300 (eher Fernseher als Monitor)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X
Tastatur/Maus/Headset: Logitech G15, G600, G35




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(im laufenden Betrieb während des schreibens meines Kommentares )


Die Wunschhardware:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Rambazam

PS: Allen natürlich viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl durch die Juroren/Redakteure. Nicht jeder kann gewinnen, aber trotzdem immer wieder schön fremde Rechner zu gucken


----------



## rhokel (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Fette Aktion! Da möchte ich auch mein Glück versuchen 

Da man immer nach guter Hardware sowie Vollendung des Setups strebt macht einem das Budget oft ein Strich durch die Rechnung.  Ich muss zugeben recht "üppig" bestückt zu sein aber eine GTX 1080 sein eigen nennen zu dürfen wäre mega!!  Normalerweise halte ich nichts von dem Spiel mit dem Glück, dafür bin ich einfach zu bescheiden und geb das Geld anders aus. Dennoch heißt es: "Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt." Aus gegebenen Anlass bedank ich mich voarb für die Chance etwas zu tolles zu gewinnen!

*Meine Auswahl*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




*Mein PC*
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: ASUS X99-A II 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2x8 GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000 MHz C15
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: 	Fractal Define R5


----------



## -Fux- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

eigentlich war ich mit meinem System bis vor kurzem ganz zufrieden, nur den Monitor wollte ich zeitnah gegen ein Modell mit 1440P tauschen. Jedoch stoße ich in letzter Zeit leider häufiger an das Speicherlimit meiner 780ti. 3GB sind selbst in 1920x1200 zu wenig, an 1440P ist nicht zu denken...
Somit kommt mir eure Aktion sehr gelegen, und ich würde mich freuen zu den Auserwählten zu gehören 
Bei der Gelegenheit würde sich eine Kombination aus GTX1080 und einem UHD-Display anbieten, der Konfigurator meldet bei dieser Kombination jedoch "Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse". Da ich mit meinen Komponenten jedoch zufrieden bin, benötige ich dies nicht 
 Falls es nicht möglich ist, ein Bundle mit der GTX1080 und dem UHD-Display bzw. ohne Lüfter/Gehäuse zu wählen, würde ich mich für das 1440P-Display entscheiden, deshalb habe ich zwei Konfigurationen aufgelistet 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2400@3,8Ghz
Kühler: Corsair A70
Mainboard: MSi P67A-GD65
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780ti Windforce OC @1220Mhz
Netzteil: Superflower Leadex Gold 550W
HDD: Samsung 840 120GB, Western Digital 3TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Designe Define R3
Monitor: LG W2452T

Auswahl 1:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse

Auswahl 2:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich euch die Reinigung (siehe Bilder) nur ungerne zumuten möchte, würde ich den Umbau (samt Reinigung) selbst übernehmen. Einen bebilderten Bericht vom Umbau samt Benchmarks würde ich euch dann zukommen lassen.

Grüße,
-Fux-


----------



## batman821 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi mein Mainbord ist ein Asus Maximus viii Hero mit einem i7 6700k.
<der Ram ist Corsair CMK 16GB (2666MHz, 288-polig) DDR4-RAM.
Eine Samsung 750Evo ssd und zwei Seagate Desktop HDD 1 TB ; 3.5", SATA; 6GB/s, 64 MB Cache - ST1000DM003.
Das netzteil ist ein Be quiet! Pure Power CM  L8-CM-630W 
Das Gehäuse ist von Corsair 450D
Die Grafikkarte ist MSI 970 4G
Die Maus eine Logitech G502 mit einer Tastatur auch von Logitech G910
Der Cpu Kühler ist ein Be quiet Dark Rock 3


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Lüfter-Set oder ein Gehäuse


----------



## Ion (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebes PCGH-Team. 
Mein Vater erzählte mir einst eine Geschichte.


Es kam der Tag, da sagte das Zündholz zur Kerze: "Ich habe den Auftrag, dich anzuzünden."
"Oh nein", erschrak die Kerze, "nur das nicht. Wenn ich brenne, sind meine Tage gezählt. Niemand wird meine Schönheit mehr bewundern."
Das Zündholz fragte: "Aber willst du denn ein Leben lang kalt und hart bleiben, ohne zuvor gelebt zu haben?"
"Aber brennen tut doch weh und zehrt an meinen Kräften", flüstert die Kerze unsicher und voller Angst.

"Es ist wahr", entgegnete das Zündholz. "Aber das ist doch das Geheimnis unserer Berufung: Wir sind berufen, Licht zu sein. Was ich tun kann, ist wenig. Zünde ich dich nicht an, so verpasse ich den Sinn meines Lebens. Ich bin dafür da, Feuer zu entfachen. Du bist eine Kerze. Du sollst für andere leuchten und Wärme schenken. Alles, was du an Schmerz und Leid und Kraft hingibst, wird verwandelt in Licht. Du gehst nicht verloren, wenn du dich verzehrst. Andere werden dein Feuer weiter tragen. Nur wenn du dich versagst, wirst du sterben."

Da spitzte die Kerze ihren Docht und sprach voller Erwartung: "Ich bitte dich, zünde mich an!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Computer ist meine Kerze in den dunklen Stunden dieser Tage. Der hellste Stern, die Grafikkarte, hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet. Nun sitze ich allein in der düsteren Kammer und bin bereit meinem Schicksal entgegen zu treten. Durch das Gitter meiner Zelle sehe ich etwas leuchten. Ist es eine Fackel? Ich kann es aufgrund der geringen Auflösung nicht erkennen. Mein Körper spielt scheinbar verrückt, denn meine Arme und Beine bewegen sich zeitverzögert. Leide ich etwa an Input Lag? Wo ist nur mein Sprachrohr, meine Verbindung zur Außenwelt, meine Geliebte und mein Grafiktreiber. Nicht einmal in meiner gedanklichen Phsyx-Bibliothek finde ich die Antwort. Mir bleibt nur zu fragen ..

.. PCGH, seid ihr mein Zündholz, das mein Feuer erneut entfacht?


CPU: i5-4590 (gekühlt durch Scythe Mugen MAX)
MB: AsRock Z97E-ITX/ac
GPU: iGPU HD4600
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 mit 1866MHz in weiß
NT: Coolermaster V550
HDD/SSD: WD Red 2TB / Samsung 830 Pro 128GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 304


Die Wunschkonfiguration



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> ...



Die Grafikkarte, so hell wie 1080 Sterne, wird zusammen mit den neuen Lüftern ordentlich Wind ins Gehäuse bringen. Passend zur hohen Leistung der Karte stellt der neue Monitor eine hohe Auflösung bereit. Der neue CPU Kühler fällt kompakter aus als mein aktuelles Modell, was das Kabelmanagment etwas erleichtern sollte. Das Bundle von Roccat wäre eine willkommende Abwechslung der aktuellen Peripherie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## fenthyr (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mach auch gerne mit  

meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

aktueller PC:
Mainboard: GA-990XA-UD3
Prozessor: AMD FX 8150
CPU-Kühler: scythe kühler weiß nicht mehr genau welcher
Ram: GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: 780 Ti
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 850 Watt 
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR
Gehäuse: NZXT big tower
SSD von Samsung  und 2x HDD


----------



## Deskgard (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo mein Rechner aus dem Jahr 2010 denke ich mal ist schon in die Jahre gekommen und sollte mal erneuert werden. damals hatte ich viel bezahlt und auch über die Jahre wurde etwas verbessert, getauscht wurde die PCS++ HD5870 gegen eine Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce durch glück von meinen Arbeitgeber die brauchten meine alte Grafikkarte.

Ich möchte dazu aber sagen das ich es nicht bereue den PC damals gekauft zu haben betriebsgebunden laut PC/S.M.A.R.T  Fast 5 Jahre nun schon und er läuft wie am 1 Tag.

(Zusammenstellung des PC durch das Forum und Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand, die es leider nicht mehr gibt.)

Es gehen eigentlich immer noch alle Spiele die auf den Markt zur zeit sind und die ich so spiele FC Primal oder WoW WoWS WoT Overwatch usw, aber man merkt langsam er stößt an seine Grenzen.

Mein PC Komponenten die er hat sind.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, AM3, ATX
Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB  (aufgerüstet)
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Lüfter
die PCS++ HD5870  / Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X 
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower PURE Black, ohne Netzteil
Cougar CMX 700Watt Netzteil
Sony NEC Optiarc DRU-870S, SATA, schwarz, retail
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB, 
--------------------------------------------------

Austauschen lassen würde ich ihn mit diesen Komponenten. 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum meine Wahl sollte jeden klar sein, aber ich versuch es zu erleutern.

Da man von mir nur ein paar Komponenten nutzen kann, muss ein neues Mainboard genommen werden da AMD Cpu nicht genutzt werden kann, also das  Beste Mainboard auf dem Markt das MSI Z170A.

Dazu den exzellenten Lüfter von be quiet , da auch der D14 nicht passt.

Dann ein neues  Gehäuse von be quiet das Dark Base Pro wo schon die Lüfter dabei sind was dazu passen würde. (mein altes ist nicht so funktional und auch nicht so schön)

Das Bundle ROCCAT würde ich dazu nehmen um meine Logitech G15  und andere Alte PC Peripherie damit ersetzt und ja Samsung Galaxy S I nutze ich bis heute noch.

Da mein alter Monitor von HP auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist würde ich ihn auch tauschen gegen den iiyama G-Master GB28.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr ihn zusammenbaut da ich mir es nicht so richtig zutraue, und angst hätte, das ich was falsch mache und sachen zerstöre. 

Es würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn ihr meinen Alten PC vorstellen könnten auch wenn er so staubig und verkabelt aussieht und wozu er noch im Stande ist zu leisten. Gegenüber dem Pimp my PC 2016.

So das war vielen dank für die Möglichkeit bei Pimp my PC 2016 mitzumachen.

MFG  Deskgard

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-img_20161018_183136.jpg


----------



## thalior (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelle Ausstattung:

CPU: AMD A10-5800K
CPU-Kühler: LC-POWER Cosmo Cool LC-CC95
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A75M-DGS R2.0
RAM: 2*4GB Corsair DDR3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270
Netzteil: Thermaltake Munich 430W
HDD / SSD: WD 320GB / Crucial 256 GB
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard


Aufrüstwunsch:


Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)



Zu dem Aufrüstwunsch noch eine neue CPU eingebaut und schon stöhnt und ächzt mein alter Kumpane nicht mehr so sehr rum


----------



## Seb5820 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitige Hardware:

Mainboard: MSI X99A SLI PLUS 
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 5820K @ 4,2Ghz
Prozessorkühler: Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX 2x8Gb DDR4-2666
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD6870 1Gb 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart M750W
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo 500Gb
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard bzw. MDF-Platte


Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

Vor vier Monaten konnte ich endlich von einem AMD 1055T auf einen lange ersehnten i7 5820k umrüsten. Um eine ausreichende Kühlung zu gewährleisten habe ich einen Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 installiert, welcher nun bestens kühlt und nahezu unhörbar läuft. Seine Größe zwang mich jedoch die komplette Hardware aus dem Gehäuse zu entfernen und nun auf einer MDF-Platte zu betreiben. 
Meine 6870 arbeitet zwar noch zuverlässig, ist aber in jeder Situation lächerlich laut und liegt mit ihrer Leistung weit unterhalb der Minimalanforderungen aktueller Spiele. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich mich sehr über ein, Gehäuse und Grafikkarte umfassendes, Upgrade freuen. 
Da es praktisch unmöglich ist den PC in dieser „Konfiguration“ zu versenden würde ich, sollte ich zu den Auserwählten gehören, den Umbau gerne selbst durchführen.


----------



## Q9550LER (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo werte Community, hallo liebes PCGH-Team,


habe aus dem aktuellen Magazin von dem Gewinnspiel gelesen und gedacht da mach ich doch mal mit 

Meine Aufrüstpläne liegen leicht in der Zukunft, sprich wenn AMD Zen released und man sieht welche Leistung wirklich kommt, würde ich die Entscheidung treffen ob AMD oder Intel, und darauf basierend RAM etc.
Einiges wie meine Soundkarte würde mit in den neuen Rechner ziehen, eine HDD als Datengrab, eventuell auch mein CPU Lüfter.

Mein "aktuelles" System ist ein guter alter
Intel Q9550
Scythe Katana CPU Kühler
8GB RAM DDR2 800
WD 500GB HDD 
MSI 760 GTX 2GB
Creative Audigy Z2
CoolerMaster RS 500W
BenQ GL 2240 Full HD 21,5 Zoll
Medion Tastenbrett
Logitech G-35

Meine Auswahl aus eurem Gewinnspiel ist wie folgt:

iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1			21 Punkte
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G				35 Punkte
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM				01 Punkte
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga		10 Punkte

					               Total		67 Punkte

Ich würde meine Komponenten gern selbst verbauen.



Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Dank und Gruß an das PCGH-Team.

Q9550LER





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pebbum (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Rettet Toni, den Chaos PC!

Über acht Jahre leistet er gute Dienste,
doch mein PC, Toni, ist bald der mieseste.
Nicht nur hält er sich provisorisch zusammen
- Tesa, falsche Schrauben und co lassen mich so manchmal bangen -
das Gehäuse ist eng, die Luft ist knapp,
mit verstaubtem Kühler landet Toni bald im Grab.
Ach wie schön war die Zeit als alles flüssig war,
mehr als 60 Frames waren einfach wunderbar.
In 1680x1050 klappte alles fehlerlos,
doch dann gingen die Probleme mit dem Monitor los.
Nur ein paar Pixel leuchten immerzu,
dass nervt nicht nur, sondern verschwindet auch nicht im nu.
Die 8800 GTX leistete gute Dienste,
bis ein Unfall ihr das Leben vermieste.
Fix wirds getauscht, eine GTX 570 kommt ins Land,
dann kann Toni wieder sehen, in ganz neuem Gewand.
Zwei Herzen hält Toni noch immer am Leben,
ein Intel 2 Duo lässt mich aber kein Spiel mehr erleben.
4GB Ram waren lange genug,
bis Windows 7 mich letztlich betrug.
Das Hirn wird verdoppelt auf 8 GByte,
doch die Riegel sind no name und kommen von weit,
Nun ist das Hirn gemixt,
doch was soll ich tun, es hilft ja nix.
Meine zweite Platte hat keinen Raum,
nun hängt sie halb raus, man glaubt es kaum.
So ist die Technik nun alt und überholt,
ans Ruckel Zocken bin ich mittlerweile gewohnt.
Cities, GTA, Fallout und co,
kein Spiel macht mich mehr froh.
Denn 20 Frames, mehr kann Toni nicht mehr,
ganz dringend muss da ein Update her.
4k Gaming ist zurzeit in,
doch das ist bei Toni gar nicht mehr drin.

Aus dem Chaos holt mich nur ein Team raus,
PCGH - ihr habt sowas drauf.

Folgendes ist zurzeit verbaut:
---
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (2x2.67Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Intel Spielzeuglüfter
Ram: 8 GB (2 x 2 GB von OCZ und 2 x 2 GB von no Name)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce 570 GTX
Netzteil: LC6650GP3 V2.3 (650W)
Festplatten: 500GB (Hitachi 7200 rpm mit Win XP) und 1TB (Samsung 5400 rpm mit Win7)
1 zusätzlicher Lüfter von BeQuiet, ich glaube 120 mm.
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Gaming
Gehäuse: Aerocool Extreme Engine 3T
Maus: Logitech MX518
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Headset: Smartphonekopfhörer 
Monitor: ASUS VW222U (1680x1050)


Jenes bräuchte ich um Toni zu retten:
---

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich 16 GB Ram + kräftigem Prozessor z.B. i7 6700K erwerben. 4 Herzen sind schließlich besser als 2 . Sobald mehr Geld da ist, gibts ein Grafikkartenupgrade 

Begründung der Wahl:
Hauptsächlich bräuchte ich einen neuen Prozessor, sogar bei Twitch Streams kommt mein oller E6750 an seine Grenzen. Das MSI Titanium ist da einfach hammer. Dazu ein vernünftiger Kühler, um aus dem neuen Prozessor in Zukunft mehr Power rauszuholen zu können. Mein Gehäuse ist ein bisschen eng, so kommt das bomabstische be quiet Gehäuse gerade Recht. High-End Peripherie hatte ich nie, als "Headset" benutze ich 0815 Smartphone Kopfhörer. Ich hab noch eine zweite GTX 570 von meinem Bruder, die kommt dann eventuell noch rein, bis ich wieder genug Geld für ein Grafikupgrade habe. Wie gesagt, mein Monitor hat Pixelfehler, da muss sowieso was neues her und mit dem 4k Monitor von iiyama bin ich für die Zukunft gerüstet  Die Upgrade Komponenten lasse ich gerne vom PCGH Team einbauen.


Bitte bitte, rettet meinen uralt Toni!

Viel Erfolg an Alle !


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr dieses Jahr wieder das Pimp my PC-Gewinnspiel wiederholt. 
Ausnahmsweise probiere auch ich mal mein Glück.


Die Teile habe ich nach meiner aktuellen Aufrüstliste gewählt. 
Den Scythe Mine 2 möchte ich durch einen neuen CPU-Kühler ersetzen, da er mir zu groß ist und mittlerweile starke Abnutzungsspuren aufweist. Zudem ist die Montage immer eine Qual... Und der Mine 2 verdeckt leider alle Speicherbänke, was sich mit meinem RAM leider nicht so ganz gut verträgt. Da mir der ShadowRock 2 mit seiner silbernen Topplate sehr gut gefällt, wäre er meine favorisierte Wahl.

Mein NZXT Phantom möchte ich gerne ersetzen, weil es mir zu wenige Aufrüstoptionen bietet. Es ist zwar ein sehr großes Gehäuse, allerdings passt das interne Layout nicht zu meinen Anforderungen. Speziell stören mich dabei der festgenietete Festplattenkäfig in der Front, die schlechten Belüftungsmöglichkeiten in der Front und die schlechten Wasserkühlungsmöglichkeiten.  Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass mir weiß als Gehäusefarbe nicht so gut gefällt...
Das Dark Base Pro 900 gefällt mir schon vom Äußeren richtig gut. Die inneren Werte sind auch gut - ein modularer Festplattenkäfig, jede Menge Platz und vorallem ist es auch sehr leise. Da ist das Glasseitenfenster, durch welches ich meine Hardware bewundern könnte, nur das Sahnehäubchen.

Der Monitor ist bei mir schon lange eine Sache, die aufgerüstet werden will. Mein aktueller Monitor hat nur eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 und die Bildqualität ist entsprechend des Alters des Modells von über 9 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Zeit. Ein ganz großes Problem ist, dass der Monitor nur einen VGA-Port hat und ich daher auf Adapter angewiesen bin. Auch hat er durch eine Renovierung einen großen Fleck Wandfarbe auf der Rückseite...
Der iiyama GB2888UHSU-B1 wäre hier meine Wahl, da ich die 4K-Auflösung gegenüber höheren Bildwiederholfrequenzen bevorzuge und mir der Schritt zu 2560x1440 zu klein wäre. Da ich Monitore auch sehr selten ersetze, sehe ich hier die 4K-Auflösung als bessere Investition an.

Die MSI GTX1070 GamingX habe ich mir ausgesucht, um den neuen Monitor gut befeuern zu können. Die R9 290X ist schließlich auch nicht mehr die Jüngste und hat sich schon über die Jahre ihren Buckel krumm gearbeitet... Im wahrsten Sinne. Leider hat Oscar schon klargestellt, dass er die GTX 1070 will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Umbau würde ich dann gerne selber durchführen, da ich keine kostengünstige Möglichkeit habe, den PC so zu euch zu schicken, dass er heile ankommt.

Meine Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mine 2 + 2x Arctic F12 PWM
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79
RAM: 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL8
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X 4GB 
GPU-Kühler: Raijintek Morpheus + 2x Noiseblocker PL-2
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W
SSD: Samsung SM951-NVMe 256GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB (WD10EZEX)
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom BigTower
Monitor: Videoseven D22W11

Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Grüße,
David



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar_Kun (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

mein Rechner von 2009 könnte ein Update echt gebrauchen, doch seht selbst: 
6 Jahre alter PC sucht Nachfolger: Kaufberatung erwünscht! Über die Jahre gab es dann bereits die eine oder andere Verjüngungskur in Form einer SSD oder neuen Grafikkarte: Welche SSD an SATA II
7950 vs. 670 vs. 7970 --- Boost oder nicht Boost das ist hier die Frage ---

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Netzteil: Tagan SuperRock 680 Watt
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K7 schwarz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch-Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nightfly08 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr leider zu Spät eure Heftseite mit dem Gewinnspiel gelesen habe, freue ich mich dieses Jahr sehr über eine weitere Chance zur Teilnahme.


Aktuell verbaute Hardware:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05NB
Lüfter: BeQuiet Silentwings 120mm
Netzteil: FSP250-60EGA
Prozessor:  Intel i5 3450 @4Ghz
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 3 (Semi Passiv)
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill RipJawsX (F3-2133C10D-16GXM) @996Mhz 10-10-10-28-177
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti (ZT-70601-10M)
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
W-Lan: D-Link DWA-556
SSD: Crucial m4 250GB
HDD: Western Digital WD15EARS
ODD:  	ASUS BW-12B1ST

Tastatuer: Logitech G710+
Maus: Logitech G5
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337 XL
Gamepad: Logitech F310 & Logitech F710
Monitor: Dell P170St & BenQ G2420HDBL
Lautsprecher: Teufel Concept B 100
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ohm


Die Grafikkarte ist erst etwas über ein Jahr im PC und war zu der Zeit eine "Notfalllösung" um kurzfristig wieder spielen zu können.  Die Leistung der Grafikkarte war bisher für mich auch noch ausreichend, allerdings wollte ich gerne auf eine (deutlich) höhere Auflösung wechseln und benötige dafür entsprechend mehr Leistung. Das Netzteil war eigentlich für einen Office PC vorgesehen, hat allerdings nach dem Wechsel von meiner alten HD5850 auf die GTX 750Ti dann auch seinen Weg in meinen PC gefunden, da ich dem damals schon ~6 Jahre alten Arctic Power Fusion 550R keine weiteren Jahre mehr zumuten wollte und weil es gerade übrig war. Es versorgt mein System bisher leise und zuverlässig, allerdings wird lie Leistung für eine schnellere Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausreichend sein. Die Gehäuselüfter sind mittlerweile auch schon über 7 Jahre alt und könnten dann bei dieser Gelegenheit nun auch mal ersetzt werden. Eventuell würde ich dann auch direkt noch einen weiteren Lüfter oberhalb der Soundkarte verbauen, da es im oberen Teil vom Gehäuse auch mit meiner HD 5850 schon recht warm wurde, dass würde ich aber dann von den Temperaturen mit der neuen Grafikkarte abhängig machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBrix07 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit in meinem System:
Prozessor: Intel Celeron E3300 2x2,5G Hz
Motherboard: MSI MS-7380 V1.0 P7N SLI Platinum
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2 800Mhz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTS 250
Netzteil: LC Power LC6550 550 Watt

Da mein letzter PC leider das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, hat mir ein Bekannter aus Resten einen Übergangsrechner zusammengebaut. Aus finanziellen Gründen bin ich nicht in der Lage ihn aufzurüsten und mache deswegen bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich deswegen gewählt, weil ich 16GB DDR3 RAM aus meinem alten PC übrig habe, die nicht mit den Motherboards kompatibel sind. Da ja bald Weihnachten ist und ich mir dann eventuell ein Motherboard und eine CPU schenken lassen kann, möchte ich noch das Netzteil und das Gehäuse haben damit der PC dann komplett wäre. Den Bildschirm habe ich gewählt, weil ich noch genug Punkte übrig hatte um den besten auszuwählen.


----------



## SunRoad (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Pcgh Team ich finde das dieses Gewinnspiel von euch echt super ist, es wäre toll zu Gewinnen vorallem weil ich gerne Videospiele spiele und ich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware keine neuen Spiele mehr spielen kann

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: AMD R7 200 Series (müsste die R7 250 mit 1GB Grafikspeicher sein)
Prozessor: AMD FX 6300 Six-Core-Processor
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-78LMT-S2P
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 mal 8GB DIMM DDR3
Netzteil: POWER LC500H-12 
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162
Monitor: Mein Samsung Fernsehn
Gehäuse: Habe ich leider nicht rausgefunden

Ich würde alles selber einbauen und euch die Bilder vom Umbau natürlich zukommen lassen.
Viel glück noch an alle anderen Teilnehmer und noch einen schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## Guciox19 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

seit längerem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mein altes Hobby wieder neu aufleben zu lassen.
Ich war schon immer ein leidenschaflicher Zocker, der sein Hobby leider für ne weil an zweite Stelle stellen musste, und mit Konsolen seine alte "Sucht" ab und zu befriedigen konnte.
Man kann es bereits an den von mir verbauten komponenten erahnen das der Rechner seine besten Jahre hinte sich hat.

Mainboard    Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4
Prozessor	      Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.50GHz
RAM		       OCZ ReaperX Heatpipe DDR2 PC2-8000 4GB Kit
Grafikkarte	Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC 1024MB 
Netzteil	       BeQuiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO-430W
Kühler		Zalman CNPS9500 LED
Gehäuse		Thermaltake Swing BWS Gehäuse schwarz
Monitor		Samsung SyncMaster B2430L Schwarz

Da die Kinder nicht mehr so klein  sind, wollte ich zu den Wurzeln meines Hobbys zurückkehren. Da kommt mir euer Pimp my PC-Gewinnspiel gerade recht.
Folgende Komponenten sollen die Grundlage meines neuen Rechners bilden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß das mein Vorhaben nicht gerade den Titel "Aufrüsten" verdient.
Trotzdem hoffe ich auf eine kleine Chance unter den Vier Glücklichen zu landen.

Gruß
Marian


----------



## NebroG36 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten, weil ich gerne in FullHD (auch UHD mit  neuem Monitor) und mit möglichst vielen Details in über 60 FPS spiele.  
Und das ist aktuell gerade bei GTA5 leider nicht möglich.

 Somit habe ich in absehbarer Zeit sowieso vor aufzurüsten und jetzt mit der Aktion von euch wäre das ja perfekt.


*Mein Aktueller PC:*
 Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3 1230 V2
 Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H
 RAM: Corsair 16 GB (2x8GB)
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX770 4GB
 Natzteil: be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition
 Monitor: iiyama ProLite G2773HS

 Letztes Jahr habe ich den RAM von 4x2GB auf die 16GB aufgerüstet.
 Bei der Grafikkarte war Ursprünglichkeit eine ASUS 670 verbaut die mir leider kaputt gegangen ist, somit habe ich nach langem hin und her eine 770 als Ersatz bekommen.

*Ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht:*
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
 Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
 Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1(auch UHD mit neuem Monitor) (21 Punkte)


 Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
 Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


 Ich würde im Falle eines Gewinns die Komponenten selbst verbauen, Bilder mach ich dann natürlich auch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yannikau (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Yannikau schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Team
> Ich mach einfach mal bei der Verlosung mit, da ich mir sowieso einen neuen PC bauen wollte. Mainboard, CPU und CPU-Kühler hab ich schon (MSI Z170A Gaming Pro, i5 6600k und Cooler Master Nepton 120 XL)
> Mein "aktueller" PC besteht aus
> AMD A10 6800k
> ...



Hab noch ein Bild vom Innenraum Nachgelegt


----------



## UniQue030 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC-GAMES,
Zu erst einmal, echt super Eure PIMP-MY-PC Aktion!

Meine Berta benötigt sicher wie manch andere Bewerber auch ein Facelifting.
Sie begleitet mich nun schon seit dem Jahre 2007 welche ich mit folgenden Komponenten 
im Komplett-Paket gekauft habe:
- Revoltec Sixty 4 Midi-Tower
- 550W be quit!
- Gainward GTX 660 Ti
- ASUS P8Z77-M
- Intel Core i5-3570k 4x3.4
- 8GB Corsair CL9 PC3-10667U
- Xilence Fan 120mm RedWings
- 3,5" Seagate Baracuda 200 1TB

Upgrades: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 2400; Samsung SSD 830 Serie 128 GB; Creative Soundblaster Z-Karte

Wie Ihr sehen könnt, das System hat seine besten Zeiten bereits seit langem hinter sich. 
Leider fehlt mir selbst das nötige Kleingeld um deutliche Veränderungen vor zu nehmen.
Ebenfalls musste ich wegen eines Hitze Problems innerhalb des Gehäuses paar "Selfmade" 
Veränderungen vornehmen, um ein höheres Luftvolumen aus dem Gehäuseinnenraums 
nach draußen befördern zu können, nicht schön, aber es erzielte sofort deutlich messbare Resultate.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sollte ich der glückliche Gewinner sein, dessen System eine "Verjüngungskur" erhält, hätte ich
gerne folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Das System welches daraus entstehen soll, möchte ich via in Eigenarbeit mit Videomaterial für
die Nach-Welt dokumentieren.

Allen anderen Teilnehmer wünsche ich ebenfalls viel GLÜCK


----------



## Equester87 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

geile Aktion dieses Gewinnspiel.

Auch mein Rechner könnte ein Upgrade vertragen und das ist Geld technisch aufgrund von Studium aktuell in weiter Ferne.

Ich würde mich also tierisch über folgende Bauteile freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut ist folgendes:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K @ 4,8 GHz
Mainboard: AsRock Extreme 4 Gen 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB DDR3-1333 
Grafikkarte: 2xMSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr 2GB
Netzteil: Corsair GS800
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright SilverArrow
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster CM690 III
Monitore: Samsung T220 & LG 24MB56


Gerade bei den Monitoren wäre Aufrüstbedarf und da wäre so ein schöner großer 4K Monitor genau das richtige. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das meine GTX 760er, in 4K eine gescheite FPS Zahl hin zaubern könnten. Die sind jetzt schon bei The Witcher und ähnlichen Spielen weit über ihrer Leistungsgrenze und vor allem die 2GB Ram machen sich bemerkbar. 
Netzteil und CPU-Kühler laufen noch super und bedürfen keines Ersatzes.
Die Lüfter kommen ganz passend da bei mir die ersten dabei sind auszufallen und so könnte ich das Gehäuse wieder voll bestücken.

Außerdem würde ich euch Arbeit sparen und alles selber einbauen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Equester87


----------



## DarkklinGe (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an das PCGH-Team,

vielen lieben Dank erstmal für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel.

Ich habe ebenfalls vor mein Gaming-System auf einen neueren Stand zu bringen, werde aber vor der nächsten
großen Umrüstung zunächst die "Zen"-CPUs abwarten, bevor ich mich für einen neuen Prozessor entscheide.

Zunächst einmal ein paar Daten zu meinem aktuellen PC-System.

Gehäuse: Thermaltake V9 Black Edition Midi Tower
Prozessor: AMD FX 4300 (4x4,4GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
RAM: 1x 8GB Crucial DDR3 1600 MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P Revision 2.0
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X Tri-X (3GB)
Netzteil: SuperFlower 550W Golden Green HX 80+ Gold
Monitor: 27" Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH (Full HD)

Speichermedien: 
1. 120 GB Samsung EVO 840 (OS/Programme)
2. 120 GB Samsung 840 Basic (Spiele)
3. 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen  5400U/m (Daten/Spiele)

Eingabegeräte:
Maus: A4 Tech Bloody V7 Maus
Tastatur: QPAD-MK 80

Sound:
Plantronics GameCom 780 

Fazit für meinen aktuellen Rechner: Für Spiele wie League of Legends oder Witcher 3 ist das Gerät noch zu gebrauchen. Bei Spielen wie
Tombraider (2015) kommt mein System problemlos an die Obergrenze der CPU-Belastung. Aus diesem Grund muss der 
Prozessor am Anfang des kommenden Jahres raus. 

Nun komme ich zu meinem Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich diese Komponenten gewählt?

Mein PC-Gehäuse wurde durch einige Umzüge und durch Umrüstungen (aufgrund Hardwaredefekte) in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und sieht nicht mehr ganz frisch aus.
Der Begriff "Kabelmanagement" wurde nicht durch mein gewähltes Thermaltake-Gehäuse geprägt. (Ergebnis: Kabelmanagement Marke Eigenbau.)
Die GTX 1070 würde mein zukünftiges System befeuern, sowie auch das 700W Netzteil. Hierbei halte ich mir die Wahl der CPU offen.
Meine Eingabegeräte sind generell vollkommen in Ordnung, jedoch könnte ich durch den Wechsel auch meine Frau von dem Upgrade profitieren lassen, die auch ganz 
gern eine Runde daddelt.
Den Umstieg auf ein 4K-Displaypanel habe ich bisher noch gescheut, daran ist allerdings eher die Grafikkarte schuld. Die GTX 1070 und der iiyama Monitor ergänzen
sich hier gut.

Sofern mich das Glück treffen sollte, würde ich den Umbau der Hardware selbst vornehmen.

Hier sind ein paar Bilder meines Systems und der Peripherie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bitte entschuldigt die Seitenlage der Bilder, ich bin zu blöd die Bilder zu drehen mit der Anhangsverwaltung)

MfG
DarkklinGe


----------



## Chaosklapptuhl (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin PCGH-Team!!

Ich habe meinen Computer vor 3 Jahren zusammengebaut in einem selbstgebautem Holzgehäuse und will ihn für die kommenden Jahre aufrüsten. Das Gehäuse ist wie ein Würfel-Gehäuse aufgebaut und soll einem Gitarrenverstärker ähneln. Negativ ist die schlechte Verarbeitung und miserable Spaltmaße. Damit das HDMI-Kabel passt, musste ich es etwas anschnitzen (war halt erster Versuch eines Holzgehäuses).
Damals habe ich mir folgende Hardware verbaut:

Prozessor: 		        Intel I5 4670K
Mainboard: 		 MSI 7821-001R Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher:	16GB G.Skill TridentX (aufgerüstet von 8Gb)
Grafikkarte: 		Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom (2Gb)
CPU Kühler:		be quiet Cpu Kühler (Shadow Rock?)
Netzteil:		       be quiet Power Zone 850 W
Lüfter:			       verschiedene von be quiet
Außerdem gehört noch dazu:
Maus:	             	Logitech G500
Headset: 	       Logitech G35 Headset
Tastatur: 	       Func KB-460
Monitor: 	       Philips Brilliance 248C

Ich will aufrüsten:
Monitor: 	        iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1		         21 Pkt
Grafikkarte:	MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G			                35 Pkt
CPU-Kühler:	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3			                       4 Pkt
Gehäuse:          	be quiet Silent Base 800 Window Black		 6 Pkt
							                                                Summe: 66 Pkt

Beim Aufrüsten liegt meine Priorität in der Grafikleistung, damit ich vernünftig Battlefield 1 zocken kann. Prozessorleistung ist noch ausreichend. Das Gehäuse will ich auch austauschen, da es als erster Versuch nicht sehr gut gelungen ist. Ein Leistungsstärkerer CPU-Kühler wird meinem übertakteten i5 auch guttun. Der Silent Base Tower ist nicht die beste Wahl aber: GTX1080 .Auf ein Peripherie-Set muss ich leider ebenfalls verzichten

Das Punktesystem finde ich sehr gelungen, da man in der damaligen Aktion ja wirklich einen kompletten Rechner gewonnen hat. Das hatte nicht viel mit pimpen zu tun.

mfg
Jan


----------



## lalaker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Herzlichen Dank, dass ihr wieder so eine Aktion für PCGH-Leser macht.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch auf Vega warten, bevor ich mich für eine neue Grafikkarte entscheide, aber diese Aktion käme mir sehr recht.
Ich lege viel Wert auf einen leisen und optisch ansprechenden PC. Dazu würde mir in erster Linie eine noch leisere Grafikkarte und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse fehlen.

*Meine derzeitige Hardware:*

Intel i7 4770
MSI Z87-G43
2x8 GB DDR 3, 1600 Corsair Vengeance
Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Sapphire 7870XT
Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
Toshiba 3 TB HDD
Corsair AX 760
Enermax Fulmo ST black
Sharkoon Skiller Pro und Drakonia Black
Logitech Soundsystem X 210
BenQ G2412HD TFT


*Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Den Umbau und vor allem die Kabelverlegung würde ich gerne selbst übernehmen. Da man schon die Hardware kostenlos von PCGH erhält, fände ich es beinahe schon unverschämt, wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter auch noch die Arbeit mit dem Umbau antun soll.
Natürlich versorge ich euch mit massenhaft viel Bildmaterial vom Umbau und der erhaltenen Hardware.

Sollte ich tatsächlich den Zuschlag erhalten, liegt auch schon eine RGB-LED-Beleuchtung parat, um die neue Hardware ins rechte Licht zu rücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
lalaker


----------



## schwaeblein (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wertes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte gerne aus einem guten einen sehr guten Rechner machen. 
Der momentane Schwachpunkt ist die Grafikkarte.
Gerne baue ich die Komponenten selbst ein.
Derzeitiger Stand:

CPU: 			        I7-3930K (3.2GHz@4.2GHz)
CPU-Kühler:          Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011
Motherboard:  	 ASUS P9 X79 PRO
RAM: 			        32GB DIMM DDR3-1866
SSD: 			        Samsung 850 EVO 1TB + Samsung 830 256GB
Festplatten: 		 2x Samsung F4 2TB
Grafikkarte:		 Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream 3GB
Netzteil: 		        Corsair AX 750 Gold
Opt. Laufwerk: 	 Blue Ray Brenner LG Electronics BH10LS 
Gehäuse: 		        Fractal Design Define XL
Peripherie             
Monitor:                  LG 34UM95
Tastatur:                  Logitech Illuminated
Maus:                        Logitech G602
Sound:                      Speedlink Medusa 5.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgesucht habe ich:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Schwäblein


----------



## Flippster (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus Beinander,

mein Rechner ist jetzt Großteiles 3 Jahre alt. Vieles ist deshalb noch ganz gut und ordentlich aufeinander abgestimmt, allerdings fehlt mir chronisch das nötige Kleingeld für eine wirklich gute Grafikkarte… Darum würde ich meine vor einem Jahr eingebaute GeForce GTX 960 sehr gerne durch eine 1070 ersetzen. Entsprechend macht ein stärkeres Netzteil Sinn und wenn ich dann schon dabei bin, freuen sich die schönen neuen Komponenten sicher über ein schickes neues Zuhause. Mein über fünf Jahre altes BitFenix Shinobi könnte dann in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand treten.

Klasse finde ich auch die Ausstattung mit neuer Gaming-Peripherie, meine betagte G105 und das nervige Mikro meines alten Headsets dürften gerne dem neuen Roccat-Equipment Platz machen.
Purer Luxus und die Krönung dieser Kombi wäre der 28“ iiyama G-Master…

Im Detail besteht mein Rechner aktuell aus diesen Komponenten:
Mainboard: ASUS Z87M-PLUS
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K @ 4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
Ram: 8 GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G
SSD: Crucial M500 240 GB
Festplatte: 1 TB Samsung Barracuda
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W
Alles in einem BitFenix Shinobi mit 3 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM und 3 x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm verbaut, schön leise gedreht und nur bei Bedarf hörbar.

Und das wäre meine Wunschtraum-Kombi:
Grafikkarte:	MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles:	ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:	be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:	be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor:	iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dann hoff ich mal das Beste – vielen Dank jedenfalls an das PCGH-Team für das tolle Gewinnspiel! 

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Piiidy (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2016.

Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich mir zu beginn des Studiums zugelegt und hatte damals ein Budget von ca. 800€ zur Verfügung. Die Komponenten lauten wie folgt:

Motherboard: 	Asus B85-Plus (C2)
Prozessor:	 Intel Core i5 4670 4x 3.40GHz
Grafikkarte: 	Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Netzteil:	 be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze (530 Watt)
CPU-Lüfter:	 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Festplatten: Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (128 GB) &  2x Western Digital HDD (je 500 GB)
DVD-Leser:	Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
Soundkarte: aureon 5.1
Gehäuse: 	BitFenix Shinobi


Vor allem was die Grafikkarte anbelangt, wäre ein Upgrade dringend nötig. Bisher liebäugle ich sehr mit der RX 480 von AMD. Dann bin ich auf euren Pimp my PC 2016 - Wettbewerb gestoßen.
Ich habe mir folgende Upgrade-Variation überlegt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum aber die einzelnen Teile?

Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden, da sie das aktuelle Spitzenmodell auf dem Markt ist und noch reichlich Leistungsreservern, vor allem für FullHD, besitzt.  Des weiteren fällt der Kauf einer RX 480 weg und ich kann das gesparte Geld somit in ein Motherboard, Arbeitsspeicher und ggf in einen Prozessor investieren, welche die deutlich günstigere Alternative darstellen.

Für den CPU-Kühler habe ich mich entschieden, da dieser ein ideales Preisleistungsverhältnis besitzt, zumal ich mit dem i5 keinen Prozessor besitze, welcher übermäßig viel Hitze abgibt. Desweiteren bin ich mit meinem aktuellen be quiet! Netzteil sehr zufrieden.

Das Lüfterset habe ich gewählt, da ich aktuell lediglich einen Gehäuselüfter verbaut habe und dahingehend schon immer gerne ein Upgrade verbauen würde. 

Das Roccat-Bundle habe ich nach Ausschlussverfahren gewählt. Die Kombination aus Kiro, Kanga, Suora und Renga deckt alle Bereiche ab und die Anschaffung neuer Peripherie hat sich für die nächsten Jahre somit erledigt.

Vor allem aufgrund der 144Hz habe ich mich für den iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 entschieden. Ich ziehe eine hohe Bildrate vor, sodass ich lieber auf FullHD als 4k spiele. Außerdem ist die Langlebigkeit der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G somit gewährleistet, da diese genug Leistung bietet, um diesen Monitor auch noch in einigen Jahren mit hoher Detailstufe mit Bildern zu versorgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Paul Klöckner


----------



## xNEROx (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich fange mal mit meinem jetzigen System an:

Mein jetziges System:
CPU: Intel  I5 6600K
Mainboard: AsRock Xtreme 4
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire R9 380x
Arbeitsspeicher: Gskill Ripjaws
HDD: Uralt 500 Gb
SSD: Samsung EVO 840
Meine kleine Aufrüstungsodyssee:

Es begann im Winter kurz vor Weihnachten. Meine Grafikkarte (HD 6950) verabschiedete sich. Ruhe sie im Schrotthimmel. Als mein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk kam dann eine R9 380x, mehr war leider finanziell nicht drin. Dem studentischen Leben wurde damit Tribut gezollt. 

Im April dann die nächste Hiobsbotschaft, der restliche PC verabschiedete sich. Offensichtlich war das Mainboard der Grund (MSI 970A 43).  Daraufhin kamen die restlichen neuen Komponenten, inklusive eines Brocken 2 (dieser sollte später noch Probleme aufwerfen). Ein Freund schenkte mir noch ein Thermaltake Hamburg, welches mitlerweile auch Lautstärker wird. 

Das Geld reichte Leider nicht mehr für ein neues Case. Und blöderweiße passte der Brocken nicht so recht rein, daher musste es so schön gemoddet werden, wie er es jetzt sieht. Eine Metallsäge hat sich am Case ausgetobt. 
Ein neues Gehäuse wäre schon echt schön, der Airstream ist im Moment nicht ganz Optimal und  auch das Kabelmanagment ist etwas alternativ und könnte eine neuordung gut vertragen.

Auf dem letzten Bild seht ihr meinen "heiligen Ort". Die Monitore sind auch schon in die Jahre gekommen, damit ich nicht noch Blinder werde, wäre ein neuer da auch langsam nötig.

 Deshalb wäre so ein Aufrüstpaket schon sehr cool. Das würde auch schöne vorher/nachher Bilder geben, die ich gerne dann teile.

Meine erwünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## bellaitalia28 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team
ich habe mich hier beworben, weil mein Spiele-PC in letzter Zeit etwas an Leistung nachgelassen hat. Ich befürchte, dass ich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf ihm Spielen kann,
sodass ich gezwungen werde ihn auf den Stand der Technik zu bringen. Zudem schluckt er doch durchaus eine Menge Strom, produziert somit ordentlich Wärme, weshalb eine gute (Luft-)Kühlung gefragt ist. 
Mein aktuelles System ist aus:
	einem Asus p8p67 Pro
	einem Intel Core I7 2600
	einem Ben Nevis Turm-CPU-Kühler
	einer Sapphire R9 290 Vapor X
	acht Gigabite (2x4Gb) Arbeitsspeicher
	einer 1TB HDD
	einer 32GB SanDIsk ReadyCash SSD
	einem Thermaltake 530 Watt Netzteil "Hamburg"
	und einem DVD-Laufwerk
Alles ist gut in einem LC-POWER Gaming 975B Air Wing Gehäuse mit sechs Lüftern verbaut.

Aufrüsten möchte ich:

	Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
	Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
	Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
	Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
	Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

	Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dank der starken und stromsparenden MSI GTX 1070 werden flüssige Bildraten auch im ultrahochauflösendem Segment möglich, deshalb wünsche ich mir auch den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1,
um nicht den Anschluss an aktuelles Gaming zu verliern. Mit dem Bundle von Roccat wird auch das zocken auf der Coutsch echt toll - alles dank der Roccat Sova und dem dort
stehenden 42" Monitor. An ein Modulares Netzteil denk ich schon länger, denn der Platz für Kabel ist in meinem jetzigem Gehäuse zwar vorhanden, doch ein oder zwei Kabel weniger 
würden schon einen deutlichen Mehrwert haben. Die Lüfter landen auf der Wunschliste, denn damit werden ältere Lüfter ausgetauscht und mit diesen alten Lüftern lässt sich durchaus 
etwas Kopf-Kühlendes Basteln, zu Beispiel für mein manchmal überhitztes Gemüt. 

Allen Teilnehmern wünsch' ich natürlich Glück und Erfolg, doch würde ich gerne zu den Glücklichen gehören

Eure bellaitalia28


----------



## A3000b (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Mein Rechner ist schon einige Jahre alt, aber hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet. Bei Spielen wie CS:GO oder BF3 reicht er gerade noch so aus. Doch bei den aktuellen Titeln auf dem Spielemarkt kann er nicht mehr mithalten. Da kämme mir und dem Rechner die PIMP-MY-PC ganz gelegen.

Momentan ist verbaut:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Tsunami
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power 530w
Mainboard: Asrock G41M
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR2 Corsair
Prozessor: Intel Q6600 @3000Mhz
Kühlung: Cool IT  Kompakt-Wasserkühlung
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 750 Ti
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi
Festplatte: 500Gb Samsung SSD 850 Evo
Monitor: Medion 17" 1280x 1024

Dies hier ist meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andre


----------



## Skarjj (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

falls ihr meinen PC pimpen wollt, würde ich mich über folgende Komponenten freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G45
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Topflow
RAM: G.Skill Ares F3 F3-1600C9D-16GAR 16 GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
SSD: Crucial M550 128 GB
HDD 1: Seagate Desktop SSHD 4 TB
HDD 2: Seagate Desktop ST2000DM001 2 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM-500W
Gehäuse: CM Storm Enforcer
Monitor: Asus 24 VS248H
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia

Die 970 war leider ein Fehlkauf. Entgegen aller Berichte konnte ich nicht mehr auf den Nachfolger warten und habe Anfang des Jahres zugeschlagen.
Eine 1080 trifft da aber wohl eher meinen Geschmack (Nicht mein Budget, aber meinen Geschmack). Zusammen mit dem neuen Monitor könnte diese dann ordentlich ihre Muskeln spielen lassen.
Der CPU-Kühler wurde damals falsch geliefert (was soll ich mit Topflow in der großen Kiste?) und der Rechner sollte erstmal fertig werden. Über die Zeit habe ich mich dann damit abgefunden.
Meine Lüfter leuchten zwar toll, leise sind die großen Dinger jedoch nicht, da würden die Shadow Wings gut passen.

Falls ich das Glück habe und gewinne, würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst einbauen.


Vielen Dank für die Chance!

Markus


----------



## fretsche (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal vielen Dank für diese tolle Gelegenheit bei dieser Aktion dabei sein zu können.




Vorhandene Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2 // Sockel 1366 LGA

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 920 @2.67 GHz
	Lüfter: Boxed	

Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB Corsair PC3-10700

Garfikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 Gigabyte

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FW

Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W

Festplatte: SanDisk SSD Plus 240 GB + Irgendwelche HDDs

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T240 + T240 HD

Maus: Logitech MX 518

Tastatur: Logitech Media Keyboard

Headset: iBOX PC Headset HPI 1528 MV



Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)






Warum habe ich mir diese Konfiguration ausgesucht?


Die erste Auswahl Mainboard oder Grafikkarte viel mir relativ leicht.

Da die größten Baustellen in meinem System sich zurzeit bei der Grafikkarte und dem Arbeitsspeicher befinden.

Auch wenn ich mit der 760 zufrieden bin trotz nerviger Fehler wie dem Abschießen des Grafiktreibers, so sind die 2GB Ram einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.

Was allerdings mit der 1070 der Vergangenheit angehören sollte. 


Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Arbeitsspeicher für mein System gewählt wenn es diese Option gegeben hätte. 


Die zweite Wahl viel mir schon bedeutend leichter da ich mit meinem Netzteil gut ausgerüstet bin,

und meine CPU aktuell mit dem ihr beigelegten Boxed-kühler gekühlt wird kommt mir die Auswahl eines CPU-Kühlers gerade richtig.


Ebenso wie die zweite, viel mir die dritte Auswahl Möglichkeit leicht den mit meinem Lian li Gehäuse bin ich gut bedient allerdings läuft einer der Gehäuse Lüfter unrund

und kann somit mit der dritte Wahl ausgetauscht werden.


Was die Peripherie angeht so bin ich mit meiner MX 518 und der Tastatur soweit zufrieden aber ein "Ersatzbundle" kann man immer mal gebrauchen vor allem bei meinem exorbitanten Headset Verschleiß.

Mein Kopf kommt mit denen einfach nicht Klar 

Und was den Monitor angeht so würde ich den wie das "Ersatzbundle" handhaben und entweder selbst nutzen ( Headset) oder an meine Familie weiter verteilen.

Denn warum soll nur ich in den wunderbaren Genuss neuer Hardware kommen wenn man auch teilen kann.


Was den einbau der Hardware betrifft so ist mir das relativ egal ob ich den Rechner nun zu euch schicke oder selbst die Teile einbaue allerdings sollte ich vorher nochmal Staub wischen. ^^


----------



## Piconnor (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team

Hier kommt meine Bewerbung und das ist mein aktuelles (leicht verstaubtes, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe) System:

Fractal Design R5 Titanium
Intel Core i5-4690K
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 
ASUS Maximus Hero VII
32 GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
Samsung 850 Evo (Basic) 500GB und 2x 1TB HDD
Enermax Revolution X’t 730W
Samsung SyncMaster 2494
Roccat Kova + Razer Goliathus Mouse Mat Small Control Edition
Kingston HyperX Cloud
Tt eSports Challenger Ultimate

Und dies wäre meine Wahl für Austauschkomponenten:

  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)
  Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit meinem System, aber Luft nach oben gibt es da natürlich noch genügend:

Mein Monitor ist nicht gerade ein Hit und die Wahl für den Monitor mit UHD-Auflösung fällt mir da recht leicht. Dazu braucht es natürlich noch eine passende Grafikkarte in Form der GTX 1070, auch wenn ich von meiner Vapor-X sonst ganz angetan bin.

Mein Gehäuse ist zwar Top, aber das Dark Base ist in allen Belangen einfach noch ein ganz anderes Kaliber, in dass ich mich gleich bei den ersten Reviews verguckt habe. 

Bei dem Roccat-Bundle interessieren mich die Tastatur und das Headset. Bei ersterem ist natürlich interessant, das es sich um eine mechanische handelt, aber ich finde dazu noch die kompakten Maße ansprechend und würde dafür auch meine Tt in Rente schicken. Bei dem Headset mag mein jetziges zwar besser sein, aber gerade im Sommer bin ich darunter ganz schön ins Schwitzen geraten und verspreche mir da von dem leichteren Renga, in entsprechenden Situationen, einen besseren Trage-Komfort. Das Pad wäre ein dezenterer Untergund wie mein jetziges und daher nach meinem Geschmack auch nicht schlecht.

In der Rubrik Netzteil/CPU-Kühler fand ich ehrlich gesagt kein Upgrade, das für mich Sinn machen würde und habe die Rubrik daher ausgelassen. 

Dann mal viel Spaß beim auswerten und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## power02 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: i7-4770K  gekuehlt von einem Dark Rock Pro 3 (120mm and 140 mm Silentwings)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97matx D3H
RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3-1866 (2x8gb)
SSD: Samsung 256GB + Crucial 256GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS STRIX R9 390X DCIII 8GB 
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500 Watt Gold (120mm)
Gehaeuse: Silverstone Sugo SG10
Fans:
1x NF-F12 PWM @ hinten Noctua
1x NF-F12 PWM @ linke Seite Noctua
2x NF-A9x14 PWM @ linke Seite Noctua
1x UCTB8P @ rechte Seite TB Silence mit Filter
1x 180mm Silverstone oben

Pheripherie:
daskeyboard Tastatur
Speedlink Decus
27 Zoll EA63MP-V

Aufruestung:  67 von 67 Punkten
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 2x120mm und 1x 140mm (1 Punkte) 
ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Servus,
mein Traum ist es schon laenger einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen und am meisten reizt mich der Iiyama mit 4k und dafuer eignet sich am besten die MSI GTX 1080, eine wahre Traumkombination. Meine Noctuas wuerde ich gerne ersetzen, dann stimmt langsam auch wieder die Farbkombination im Innenraum. Mein i7 4770k sollte auch noch gut mit der neuen Grafikkarte zurechtkommen.  Gruesse und viel Glueck an alle Teilnehmer.
Top Aktion! 

Und hier noch die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## askliva (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung zum Pimp my Pc 2016 Gewinnspiel 

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team* ! 

Hier meine zur Zeit genutzte Hardware: 
	Motherboard		Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM - HD3
	CPU			AMD A10 6800K
	RAM			Crucial	  Ballistix Sport (DDR3)
	Grafikkarte		XFX R7770  Ghost
	Lüfter			Arctic Freezer A32
	Netzteil		Corsair CX600M
	SSD       		Crucial BX200,  240GB
	HDD 			WD20EARX  2,0TB
	BlueRay		extern, LG CP40NG10
	Gehäuse 		Sharkoon
	OS			Linux Ubuntu (derzeit Ubuntu Mate)

Ich möchte mich gerne zu dem diesjährigen Gewinnspiel dazu gesellen ! 
Einen Versuch ist es immer Wert, denn alle Produkte die man gewinnen kann sind aus meiner Sicht Top.  Ich danke euch liebes PCGH-Team, für solch eine tolle Aktion eurerseits . 

Meine aktuelle Hardware ist nicht wirklich für aktuelle Titel geeignet , es ist letztendlich Handlungsbedarf auch bei Board und CPU.  Eine besondere Herausforderung ist natürlich das Thema Linux. Gerade aktuelle Distributionen muss man bei älteren GPUs  was den Treibersupport von AMD angeht, Abstriche machen.
Gewünschte Hardware : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


Hier sind noch ein  Foto von meiner aktuellen Hardware (SSD und HDD sind lose….insgesamt hat der Rechner dringend eine Kur nötig……)




Dann bleibt mir nur noch, allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück zu wünschen  und ein tolles weiteres Jahr mit PCGH .
Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Doc-Dee (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2016" kommt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt für mich. Als könntet ihr meine Gedanken lesen und wüßtet, was ich vor habe.  Ich besitze ein nun etwas in die Jahre gekommenes System (seit 04/2012), welches allerdings durch ein paar Neuerungen nocheinmal richtig aufgepeppt werden kann. Durch eure Tests konnte ich zum Beispiel für mich erkennen, dass mein Prozessor noch zu Einigem fähig und immer noch eine gute Basis für ein Upgrade ist. Vor allem, da ich ihn noch nicht übertaktet habe. Dafür muss auf jeden Fall eine neue und aktuelle Grafikkarte her. Bisher hatte ich dafür die GTX 1060 im Blick, aber die GTX 1070 wäre natürlich ein Traum. Durch dieses Rechenkraftwerk wäre es dann auch in Verbindung mit dem neuen Monitor möglich, in neue Sphären der Auflösung vorzustoßen.  Als neues "zu Hause" für die Komponenten wäre ein sehr flexibleres und gedämmtes Gehäuse sehr nützlich.  Den CPU-Kühler habe ich ausgewählt, da ich kein neues Netzteil benötige und noch Punkte zur Vergabe übrig waren. Trotzdem wäre es sehr interessant den Dark Rock mit meinem jetztigen Kühler zu vergleichen und den besseren zu verbauen. Beim Bundle von ROCCAT wären vor allem das Mousepad und das Headset interessant für mich, da meine aktuellen Komponenten nach 4,5 Jahren doch schon ziemlich abgenutzt sind. Mit meinen Eingabegeräten bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden. Damit ihr nun aber auch wißt, wovon ich eigentlich rede, hier nun mein bestehendes System und die Komponenten, welche ich auswählen würde.

Mein aktueller PC:
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Archon Rev. A
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0
Grafikkarte: Point of View GTX 570 TGT Beast 2,5 GB
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2x4 GB DDR3-1866
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500 GB; Western Digital 1,5 TB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W
Gehäuse: Nox Xtreme Hummer
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-B1
Maus: Roccat Kone+
Tastatur: Roccat Isku
Headset: Plantronics Gamecom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Falls ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, würde ich gerne alles selbst verbauen, da ich all meine PCs selbst zusammengestellt und montiert habe. Außerdem macht mir solch ein Zusammenbau immer viel Spaß! Ich bedanke mich, dass ihr diese Aktion möglich gemacht habt und ein paar Leuten eine große Freude machen werdet. 

Liebe Grüße,
Doc-Dee


----------



## HerrRumpel (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wünsch Dir was? 
Na gut, auch wenn Ich bisher noch nie was gewonnen habe würde Ich mich ärgen es nicht wenigstens mal probiert zu haben.
Lese hier erst seit gut einem Jahr und das Budget ist überschaubar aber die ein oder andere Empfehlung hat inzwischen in den Rechenknecht gefunden. 
zB kannte ich den Ausdruck "Chinaböller" noch gar nicht, wußte aber sofort was gemeint war  und zeitnah ein besseres NT eingebaut.
Die Grafikkarte und der Monitor wären natürlich ein Träumchen, ordentliche Eingabegeräte auch schön und ein modernes Netzteil sollte auch vorteilhaft sein.
Deshalb:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bisher ist verbaut:

Prozessor: Intel i3 4130
Motherboard: Gigabyte H87 D3H
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 800Mhz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 960 2GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master G550M
Festplatte: 2GB WD, 1GB WD
Monitor: Acer S221HQL 
Gehäuse: NANOXIA Deep Silence 3  Midi Tower
Tastatur: Skiller pro+
Headset: Superlux HD 681
Maus: Func MS2 

Alles eher medium aber mit Einschränkungen ausreichend und leise. Geplant ist Anfang des Jahres eine Cpu eventuell mit Unterbau, mal sehen was Zen bringt und die Preise machen.
Leider macht das Smart(dumb)Phone keine tollen Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafafin (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nachdem meine HIS Radeon mit Lüfterschaden erst einmal außer Betrieb ist, um die Ohren zu schonen, wäre eure Aktion genau das Richtige für meinen Rechner. 
*
Mein PC aktuell:*
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis 
Speicher: G.Skill Ares 16GB DDR3-2133 @1600 Mhz
GPU: momentan nur iGPU
 SSD: Crucial m4 256GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Netzteil: BQ Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition
Monitor: Medion MD30999PE

*Pimp up my PC 2016:
* Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainer33 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine bisheriges System:

CPU: i7 920
Graka: AMD 4850 (eig. schon mal zur GTX 760 getauscht gewesen aber die ist vor 2 Monaten abgeraucht)
PSU: beQuiet 550
RAM: 3x2 GB OCZ
MB: Asus P6T SE
Kühler: Alpenföhn Civetta
 1 TB Festplatten & SSD 120 GB
Gehäuse weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr


Mein Pc hat nun fasst 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ein ordentliches Upgrade ist wirklich nötig.
Bisher kam ich mit dem System sogar noch einigermaßen zurecht, die CPU hat sich damals deutlich gelohnt aber aktuell merke ich besonders in Battlefield und vor allem in Total War, dass der Zahn der Zeit in ihr nagt. Wobei mit der Übergangskarte 4850 läuft sowieso nicht viel.

Geplant war bisher zunächst wieder eine neue Graka zukaufen, sollte ich aber zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen, kann ich das Geld wohl eher in eine neue CPU stecken. Ein Auge habe ich bisher auf die neue Zen Generation geworden.

Trotz regelmäßiger Reinigung des Innenraums, mit Hilfe des PCGH Guides, und Befreiung von Staub, wird das System deutlich wahrnehmbar und recht warm unter Last
Mit einem schönen Gehäuse kann sich mein Rechner dann auch wieder sehen lassen und ich kann endlich wieder meine Lieblingsgames und voller Pracht auf einem neuen Bildschirm genießen 

ich wünsche allen viel Glück und dem Team noch einen schönen Abend,

Rainer


----------



## D0ubl3d4v3 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und liebe Community,

im Anhang findet Ihr mein aktuelles und sehr in die Jahre gekommenes System (ich habe übrigens keine Ahnung, warum die Bilder beim Upload um 90 ° gedreht wurden):

CPU: core i3 540 (1st gen) 
Mainboard: Asus p7p55d deluxe
RAM: 8 GB Geil 1600 MHz
GPU: MSI GTX 560 Ti
PSU: Enermax 420 Watt
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4
Gehäuse: IN WIN GR ONE white
CPU-Kühler: Innovatek XX-flow 2
Mainboard-Kühler: Koolance
GPU-Kühler: Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkuhlern fur ihren PC - liquidextasy.de

Zu allem überfluss hat die GTX 560 Ti auch noch vor einiger Zeit ihren Geist aufgegeben, sodass derzeit lediglich übergangsweise eine alte GT 620 verbaut ist um überhaupt ein Bild darstellen zu können.

Die Wasserkühlung ist imho recht potent mit 3 Radiatoren a 1x 360er, 1x 240er, 1x 120er und einer Eheim compact (all in one) Pump im reservoir - die leider so gut wie gar nichts zu tun hat.

Von Pimp my PC erhoffe ich mir im Gewinnfall die folgende Komponentenzusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Lüfterset oder Gehäuse bin ich bedient.

Ich plane seit längeremdas System wieder flott zu machen um in der Star Citizen Alpha und natürlich auch im späteren Game mithalten zu können. Die GTX 1080 würde über lang oder kurz selbstverständlich mit einem eigenen Wasserkühler ausgestattet werden und in den custom-watercool-loop integriert werden (Schläuche werden in dem Umbau auch wieder erneuert). 
Die Mainboardauswahl die zur Verfügung stand beinhaltete ja leider keine CPU, daher werde ich mich da bald auch selbst drum kümmern. Geplant wäre in absehbarer Zeit ein i7 4-core k variante, einen i7 6-core oder ggf. einen xeon da es für Star Citizen ja bezüglich der Kerne heißt " je vieler desto gut!" = )

Nun freue ich mich einer der vielen zu sein, dessen Systeme ihr natürlich völlig subjektiv bewerten werdet und wünsche Euch viel spaß beim Durchstöbern der Builds und anschauen der Bilder,
Liebe Grüße,
Dave


----------



## alex260878 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung zum Pimp my Pc 2016 Gewinnspiel 
Hallo Liebes PCGH Team


Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Motherboard : ASRock Q77M vPro
CPU: i7-2600K gekuehlt von einem Thermalright Macho Rev.a 140 mm 
RAM: 16 GB Corsair CML16GX3M2A1600C10
HDD :Samsung HD 322
Grafikkarte: inno 3D GTX780
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 940bf
3DMark 9050


Gewünschte Hardware : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche mir seit langem neue Monitor und zum flüssigem Darstellung gute Grafikkarte.


Vielen Dank für die Chance!

ALexander


----------



## Vincent-Rehbock (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Als erstes ein sehr geniales Projekt das hier umgesetzt wird !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gerne teilnehmen da ich momentan an einem durchaus als leistungsschwach zu bezeichnen PC spiele


Der PC beinhaltet folgende Komponenten :
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 640 (box kühler)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4250
Ram: 4gb Team Elite DDR3
Main board: ASRock M3A785GM-LE/128M
Netzteil: no Name 420W
Festplatte: 500gb HDD von WD
Gehäuse: no Name

Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich mir mit den unten ausgewählten Komponenten gerne nach und nach deutlich potenteren PC 
mit zeit gemäßen Komponenten zusammen stellen und bauen.

Mein Haupt Augenmerk liegt auf der Grafikkarte da ich mit dieser eine der potentesten Karten 
zur Verfügung hätte damit wäre sie als zukunftssicher zu bezeichen.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht die QHD Auflösung des Monitors dicke aus.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Einen schönen Abend an alle
Vincent Rehbock


----------



## Dunkerque (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

In meinem aktuellen Projekt möchte ich eine ausrangierte Workstation, in einen tragbaren LAN-PC umfuntionieren.
Im Moment sind folgende Bauteile verbaut:
CPU: Intel Xeon  E3-1245
CPU Cooler:  Cooler: Noctua NH L9ix65
GPU: AMD HD 7870 von XFX
GPU: Accelero Twim Turbo II
Board: Lenovo eingenes Design
RAM: 8 GB  von GEiL
PSU: Corsair 430 Watt
HDD: zwei WD Blue (500 GB + 320 GB)
ODD: LG DVD Brenner
CASE: Lenovo E30

für die Griffel:Logitech MK710 + Microsoft Sidewnider x8
für die Augen: Grundig 32" Fernseher 
für die Ohren: kein Headset aber eine kleine 5.1 Anlage  

Der Pixelschubser ist im Augenblick ausgebaut und ich gucke dem Wärmeleitkleber beim trocknen zu.
Der Original Kühler hatte vor 2 Wochen den Dienst quittiert.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (drei mal 120 mm ) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 67 (13 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau werde ich selbst vornehmen, 
da ich einer eingebauten Graka die strapazen des Postweges ersparen möchte. 
Es müssten dann sowieso noch Anpassungen meinerseites vorgenommen werden,
da das Gehäuse nicht für 120mm Lüfter ausgelegt ist. Standardmäßig sind zwei 92mm Lüfter eingebaut.

Ich hänge aber an dem Gehäuse, da der Tragegriff sehr praktisch ist.
Dann heißt es im Winter wieder:
Links der Tower, rechts der Monitor und auf dem Rücken der Rucksack mit Gesöff und Peripherie.
Und dann schnurstracks zum Kumpel -  LAN Party.


----------



## nyrhino (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich gerne bei eurem Gewinnspiel bewerben. Zurzeit sieht mein Rechner wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: 	ASRock Fatal1ty FM2A88X+ Killer 
CPU: 		AMD A10 7850K @ 4,2 GHz
CPU Kühler: 	EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte: 	8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro+ OC
Netzteil:        Be Quiet BQT E5-450W
RAM: 		8GB TeamGroup Zeus Series gold DDR3-2133 DIMM CL11-11-11-31 Dual Kit
Monitor: 	Benq FP93G X
Gehäuse: 	NZXT Lexa
Festplatten: 	AMD Radeon R7 Series 240GB SSD,
		       2x Seagate 500 GB HDD

Viele meiner Komponenten sind schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Speziell über ein neues Netzteil und Gehäuse hatte ich schon nachgedacht. 
Nun ist in dem NZXT Tower der Platz für größere Grafikkarten schon sehr knapp. Bei der RX480 hatte ich daher das kleinste Partnerdesign ausgewählt. 
Auf das Mainboard habe ich in der Auswahl bewusst verzichtet, da ich mit der kommen Amd-CPU-Generation, Zen, aufrüsten möchte. 

Von den Komponenten in Heft und Webseite habe ich mir folgende ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Netzteil: 	be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: 	be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte) 
Roccat Bundle:	ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) 
Monitor: 	iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Summe:        66 Punkte

Speziell die Grafikkarte bringt in meiner Aufstellung keine große Steigerung, sollte aber den 4K-Monitor besser füttern können. 
Die RX480 würde auf jeden Fall in einen Zweitrechner wandern. Ich kann auf meine Auswahl nur hoffen, würde mich aber riesig freuen.

mit freundlichem Gruß, 

Jacob


----------



## ChickenCharlie (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Schön, dass Ihr auch in diesem Jahr wieder diese tolle Aktion durchführt, dafür bereits ein Dank im Vorfeld an Euch und eure Sponsoren!

Mein Name ist Johannes, ich bin 21 Jahre alt und ich studiere derzeit Maschinenbau. Neben dem Computer als Unterhaltungsmedium habe ich auch viel Gefallen am Basteln und Schaurben der Rechner. Dazu komme leider ich aufgrund meines endlichen Budgets  nicht allzu oft - mit Blick auf den neusten Battlefield-Titel soll das jetzt jedoch passieren. Meinen aktuellen Rechner habe ich vor ca. 6 Jahren zusammengeschraubt, dessen Komponenten zu einem großen Teil auch heute noch darin arbeiten:

CPU:  AMD Phenom 2 x4 955 BE
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard

Diese Komponenten waren zu der Zeit recht erschwinglich und boten ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Sie wurden mit einer Direct-x 10 Grafikkarte und einem Netzteil von Bequiet verbaut, ergänzt durch DVD-Laufwerk und einer 500GB-HDD.
Vor 1 1/2 Jahren konnte ich günstig eine neue Grafikkarte bekommen, die ich für den Preis nicht ablehnen wollte. So kam es zum Einbau der aktuellen Karte in das eigentlich viel zu alte System. Im selben Atemzug habe ich dann auch noch einige andere Komponenten nachgerüstet. Hinzu kamen folgende Teile:

Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 960 4gb
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L8 730 Watt CM
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB

Zusätzlich wurden einige Lüfter ausgetauscht, um den Rechner allgemein leiser zu bekommen, außerdem wurde der Arbeitsspeicher auf 8GB erweitert.
Die neuen Teile brachten einen guten Leistungsschub, fortan bremst jedoch die CPU. Unschön ist zudem, dass die Grafikkarte auf einem älteren PCI-E Slot sitzt und auch dort Leistung verloren geht. (Über den Betrag des Leistungsverlustes sind sich in den Foren ja viele Leute uneinig). Auch der alte USB 2.0 Anschluss, der sich noch auf Mainboard und Gehäuse-Front befindet, könte durchaus dem akutellen Standard weichen. Das Foto von meinem System gibt's im Anhang.
Und so kommt es, dass ich nun bei dieser Aktion mein Glück versuche 

Meine favorisierte Kombination zum Aufrüsten sieht in der Übersicht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 67 (21 Punkte übrig)

Zu den Entscheidungen für die jeweiligen Komponenten vielleicht noch ein paar Worte:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7 Punkte)
Der Prozessor ist in meinem System die bremsende Komponente, meine Grafikkarte hingegen sollte noch einige Zeit ausreichend arbeiten können, sodass ich mich für ein Mainboard entschieden habe. Ich plane, auf einen aktuellen Intel-Prozessor mit DDR4-Ram umzusteigen. In der Hinsicht würden mich alle drei Mainboards glücklich machen, jedes Mainboard würde mir dazu ausreichend helfen. Weshalb ich mich nun für das Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon entschieden habe, liegt letztendlich im Design des Boards, das in Kombination mit meiner Grafikkarte, roten LEDS und dem Sichtfenster im Gehäuse wirklich was hermachen würde!

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Ein ausreichendes Netzteil samt Kabelmanagement habe ich bereits, ein neuer CPU-Kühler würde meinem System somit besser bekommen. Hierbei habe ich mich für den Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden, der die stärkste Kühlleistung von den drei möglichen Kühlern verspricht.

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Um es kurz zu sagen: Die peripheren Geräte sind für mich nicht so kriegsentscheidend, wie es für manch Andere sein wird. Was mich an einem solchen Bundle am meisten begeistern wird, ist das Headset. Da dies in den drei möglichen Bundles immer das Gleiche ist, würde mir hier auch das "kleinste" Bundle genügen.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
In dieser Stufe habe ich mich für ein Gehäuse entschieden. Mein altes Gehäuse hat mir die letzten Jahre gute Dienste erwiesen, ein Neues würde an dieser Stelle aber auch sehr viel Freude bereiten. Zudem wurden beim letzten Upgrate meines jetzigen System aktuelle Lüfter von bequiet verbaut, die auch in einem neuen Gehäuse weiter genutzt werden könnten. Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass sich die Kabel gut "verstauen" lassen, was bessere Luftströmungen ermöglicht. Diese Möglichkeit ist bei allen Gehäusen gegeben. Auch wenn die vielen Features des Dark Base Gehäuses mit Sicherheit viel Spaß machen, so würde mich an dieser Stelle auch das Silent Base 800 Gehäuse begeistern.  Und auch hier spielt das Aussehen eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Rolle, zur roten Erscheinung des Innenraums würde schlicht schwarze Silent Base Gehäuse besser aussehen als das orangene Dark Base Gehäuse. (Ein komplett schwarzes Dark Base Pro Gehäuse wäre hier natürlich die absolute Krönung) 

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Derzeit arbeite und spiele ich noch auf einem 22-Zoll Monitor von LG mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 Pixeln, dessen Alter ich nicht mehr bennen kann (Der Monitor war bereits vor meinem System da).  Den Anspruch auf einen 4K-Bildschirm habe ich für mich nicht, zudem wären 27 Zoll für meinen Arbeitsplatz eine passende Größe. Zwischen den beiden 27 Zoll Monitoren habe ich mich dann für die höhere Pixeldichte entschieden, die ich der höheren Bildwiederholungsfrequenz bevorzuge.


So bleiben noch ganze 21 Punkte über, ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass diese Kombination für mich die Richtige ist und mir beim Aufrüsten meines Systems hervorragend helfen würde, welches mir dadurch in den nächsten Jahren viel Freude bereiten würde.
So wünsche ichabschließend noch meinen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg und Euch viel Spaß, die Auserwählten mit eurer Aktion glücklich zu machen!

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen
ChickenCharlie / Johannes


----------



## Maddy00 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Menschen,  Hallo Forenbesucher,

ich bin mit meiner Bewerbung leider sehr sehr spät dran - wohlmöglich sind die Gewinner unter den ersten 800 Bewerbern schon ausgewählt worden? Aber meine drei kleinen Racker halten mich ziemlich erfolgreich vom Rechner fern. Und wenn Sie dann doch mal erschöpft einschlafen, ist bei mir auch nicht mehr viel los. Aber theoretisch könnte es mich ja noch erwischen. Also dann mal los:

Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen könnte, dann wären es die folgenden Komponenten:  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) - 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller Rechner:

mein System:
CPU: XEON E3 1231 v3
MB: ASUS H97M-PLUS
RAM: 8GB CRUCIAL BALISTIX DDR3-1600
SSD: CRUCIAL MX100 512GB
Grafikkarte: GALAX GTX 970 EXOC
CPU-Kühler: EKL Brocken ECO
Taststatur/Maus/Mauspad - alles von SHARKOON
Headset: SENNHEISER *PC 323S G4ME*
Gehäuse: BITFENIX PRODIGY M
Netzteil: BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER 10 *500 WATT*
Monitor: SAMSUNG *SW24D300H*

Mein grundsolides System würde die neuen Komponen deswegen gut vertragen:

Die GTX 1070 von MSI - damit mache ich in jedem Fall nichts verkehrt. Die 1070 als Eierlegendewollmilchsau für Normalverdiener und MSI als Garant für Qualität und Performance - damit wären die kommenden 2 Jahre in jedem Fall gesichert. 
Der Be Quiet! Kühler - ein kleines Update für meinen Brocken auf dem Weg zur modularen H2O Kühlung die mittelfristig kommen wird.
Taststatur/Maus/Mauspad - mir fehlt der Vergleich zu vernünftigen Komponenten - ich denke aber, in jeden Fall ist das Bundle eine Verbesserung.
Kopfhörer - da bin ich mit meinen eigentlich sehr zufrieden
Das Dark Base Pro kommt so oder so in meinen Besitz. Ich will mittelfristig mein System Step by Step aktualisieren. Dafür ist das Gehäuse bereits nach den ersten Berichten bei Euch gesetzt gewesen. Ich will auf WaKü umsteigen, um Ruhe beim daddeln zu bekommen und meinen Wissenshorizont und mein Bastelgeschick zu erweitern. Die Optik mit den Glasseitenteil finde ich Klasse und das aller Beste für mich ist die Möglichkeit, das Mainboard spiegelverkehrt einbauen zu können. Das macht dann bei meinem PC Standort auf dem Tisch was her. Mein µATX MB wird bis zum kommenden Ersatz im Dark Base sicher putzig aussehen.
Mein Netzteil ist sicher noch ne Weile ok.
Mein Monitor ist für eine GTX 1070 dann zu pixelig, da muss schon etwas UHDmäßiges her, wie der Iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU.

Also PCGH-Team, wenn Ihr wirklich bis hierher gelesen habt, meine 3 Jungs werden die neuen PC Komponenten profesionell ignorieren. Meine Frau wird über die deutliche Entlastung der Haushaltskasse jubelieren. Und ich kann von dem gespartem Geld mal wieder zum Frisör - wenn das nicht Grund genug ist und mich zu berücksichtigen...

Ich wünschen allen Teilnehmenden "Viel Glück" und den glücklichen Gewinnern "Viel Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten".

Schöne Aktion von Euch !

BTW: Gewonnen habe ich eh schon - nach den Fotos habe ich den Rechner mal ein wenig gesäubert. War wohl mal Zeit...


----------



## LadiesMan127 (18. Oktober 2016)

*Meine Freundin hat den besseren PC!*

Meine Freundin hat den besseren PC!

Nur zu gerne würde ich mal ein aktuelles Spiel wie Battlefleet Gothic Armada, Battlefield 1 oder Star Citizen spielen (also sobald es mal rauskommt). Aber meiner alten Kiste geht bei sowas die Puste aus. Wenn ich unbedingt ein aktuelles Spiel zocken möchte, muss ich an die Playstation und das obwohl mein Herz doch ganz klar für den PC schlägt. 
Das meine Freundin den besseren Rechner von uns beiden hat (AMD FX4300 und Geforce GTX 740) und nur zum Sims3 spielen benutzt ist jetzt kein Drama, aber es nagt eben doch an mir  

Doch was ich brauche weiß ich genau. I need a hero! Das PC Games Hardware Team! 
Aus eurer Auswahl habe ich mir folgendes Set zusammengesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Und hier die Daten meines alten Kameraden, der mich durch so manche LAN-Party und Online-Partie begleitet hat:

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GT730 2GB (Vor 2 Monaten hat meine Geforce 9800 GTX leider den Geist aufgegeben)
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE Power 400 Watt (Hier gab es leider ein down-grade, da mein vorheriges 700 Watt Netzteil vor kurzem kaputt ging)
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2,66GHz (denn hab ich mir zu einer Zeit geholt, da hat die Geschwindigkeit einem noch die Socken ausgezogen!)
Monitor: Samsung 27 Zoll S27A350H
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G.Skill DIMM DDR3-1333
Mainboard: Asus ASRock G41/MH USB3
Festplatte: 250GB SSD Samsung 850 Pro (Diese Frischzellen-Kur hat meinen PC nochmal richtig aufleben lassen)

Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass es kompletter Unsinn ist eine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G einzubauen ohne den Prozessor, den RAM und das Board auszutauschen. 
*Und jetzt der Kracher! Ich drehe den Spieß einfach um! *

Wenn ihr mich für die Aktion auswählt habt ihr ein Budget von 25 Punkten und dürft unter den aufgeführten Komponenten frei auswählen, um zusätzlich mit diesen den PC zur Vollendung zu pimpen. Ich werde die Teile besorgen und alles zusammen mit meinem PC zu euch schicken. 

Eure Wahlmöglichkeiten
______________________

*CPU: *
Sockel 1151
Intel Core i7-6700									(15 Punkte)
Intel Core i5-6500									(10 Punkte)

Sockel 1150
Intel Core i5-4690									(11 Punkte)
Intel Core i5-4460									(9 Punkte)

*Mainboard:*
Sockel 1151
MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X						(7 Punkte)
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170								(6 Punkte)
Asus B150Plus										(5 Punkte)
MSI H110 PC MATE 								(4 Punkte)

Sockel 1150
ASRock Z97 Extreme4								(7 Punkte)
MSI Z97SLI Krait									(6 Punkte)
Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H							(5 Punkte)

*RAM:*
DDR4 
Kingston HyperX PCGH 2x8GB 2666 				(5 Punkte)
Crucial D4 2x8 GB									(4 Punkte)
Crucial D4 1x8 GB									(2 Punkte)

DDR3
Ballistik BLBLT8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU 8GB 		(2 Punkte)
G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX Tridentx 			(5 Punkte)

*CPU-Kühler:*
be quiet! DarkRock Advanced C1					(3 Punkte)
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH						(2 Punkte)
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco								(1 Punkte)

Ist das noch aufrüsten? Na klar, die Festplatte und das DVD-Laufwerk bleiben natürlich erhalten 

Ich wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß beim Teile zusammenstellen!!!


----------



## Borstii (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin liebes PCGH-Team und auch alle anderen begeisterten PC-Enthusiasten,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die ‚‘‘Pimp my PC 2016‘‘ Aktion.

Aaaaaalso ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres schon einige Teile meines Systems aufgerüstet,
weil mein altes System im Wohnzimmer einfach zu laut war und in vielen aktuellen
Spielen ordentlich schwächelte.
Die Finanzen reichten aber nicht für eine komplette Verschönerung und
da ich echt heiß auf eine GTX 1070 bin und es Zeit für einen neuen Monitor wird, wäre es ein Traum hier zu gewinnen.

Zusätzlich würde ein Gewinn gleich 2 Leute glücklich machen würde.
Zum einen natürlich mich und zum anderen hat sich der PC von einem guten 
Freund vor kurzem rauchend verabschiedet und da Studenten bekanntlich 
eher knapp bei Kasse sind könnte ich ihm mit einem funktionierenden PC aus 
meinen alten teilen (Intel Core i5 2500K / WD 500 GB / 8 GB Corsair XMS DDR3-1333 / Asrock P67 Pro 3 /  CM Storm Enforcer plus evtl. ausgetauschte Teile^^)  ne super Weihnachtsfreude machen.

So ich liste dann einfach mal mein aktuelles System auf:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock 3
SSD: Samsung SSD 128 GB
HDD: WD Caviar Green 2 TB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon r9 280X Tri-X
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E9 580W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Mini

Peripherie:

Tastatur: Logitech K360
Maus: Logitech G 402
Monitor: Acer G245HQ FHD mit netten Pixelfehlern 


Und die Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) 
be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


So ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemacht.


Danke für die coole Aktion 

und Liebe Grüße 


P.S.: Da ich es liebe meinen PC selbst zu bauen würde ich die Teile gern selbst einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin

Ich würde mein Schätzchen auch gerne aufwerten und finde das ist ne tolle Aktion, das so eine Aufrüstung ja auch gut ins Geld geht.
Werde noch auf ZEN warten und gucken was da geht und habe deshalb die Grafikkarte genommen. 144Hz in 1440p wäre schon ein Traum.

Mein System
Gehäuse: Fractal Arc Midi R2
CPU: AMD FX 6300@H2O
Mainboard: Asus m5a97 r2.0 evo
RAM: Crucial ballistix sport 2*4Gb
Grafikkarte:Gigabyte R9 280@H2O

Mein Wunschzettel:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## telefoonteam (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Forum-Redaktion,

Ich habe über die Pimp my PC  Aktion gelesen und würde mein System gerne selber aufrüsten/modernisieren mit eure Unterstützung.   Die Daten von System sind wie folgt:

*PC aktuell:*

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 Motherboard
CPU:            AMD Phenom II X4 965 Prozessor
Gehäuse:   Rebel 9 Pro mit seitlich 250mm Lüfter
Speicher:   4x4GB =16 GB DDR3 RAM
Grafik:        PowerColor Radeon HD 5770, 1GB GDDR5
SSD:             SanDisk 240 GB SSD
HDD:            - 1 TB Hitachi HDD
                       - 3 TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
                       - 320 GB Seagate Barracuda HDD
Netzteil:       Bequiet! 750W Powerzone Netzteil
Tastatur:       Logitech G15 
Maus:            Sharkoon FireGlider
Monitor 1:   22" Avalon Monitor VGA
Monitor 2:   19" Acer Monitor VGA, DVI

*Meine Pimp my PC 2016 Wünsche:*

Grafikkarte:   MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:   be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:       be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor:         iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Grafikkarte kann leider nicht mehr mithalten mit Spiele wie, Star Wars Battlefront usw.  Ein MSI GTX 1070 würde da gut passen. Einen Netzteil mit genügend Power ist vorhanden und zwar einen Bequiet! 750W Powerzone Netzteil.
Für ein besseren Kühler ist im Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro momentan keinen Bauraum vorhanden für, weil der seitliche 250mm Lüfter viel Platz einnimmt. 
Das _be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange Gehäuse_ würde da Platz schaffen für einen _be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 _CPU Kühler. Außerdem ist das System dann bereit für zukünftige Upgrades, wie Mainboard und CPU, usw.
Der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 würde Monitor 1 gut ersetzen, da diese keinen DVI oder HDMI Eingang hat. Spielen mit einen QHD 27“ Monitor macht einfach mehr Spaß. Den Bundle mit ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga ist gut, weil nach ein vier Jahren die Teile doch recht abgenützt sind.

Den PC würde ich dann selber zusammenschrauben, weil es unheimlich viel Spaß macht. Ich werde dann alles mit Bilder aufzeichnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Richard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerZeitlose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ein sehr schönes Gewinnspiel. Es würde  mir ermöglichen würde mein in die Jahre gekommenes System wieder in einen spielfähigen Zustand zu bringen. Die letzten Jahre konnte ich meinen PC wegen einer beruflichen Umorientierung leider nicht aufrüsten, da mir das nötige Kleingeld fehlte. Falls ich zu den glücklichen Auserwählten gehören würde könnte ich meiner Meinung nach die größten Schwachstellen meines Systems beheben.


Mainboard oder Grafikkarte:

Ein neues Mainboard wäre für mich nicht sinnvoll,  da ich mir ansonsten eine neue CPU anschaffen müsste. Desweiteren finde ich meinen i7-875k auch heutzutage noch ausreichend. Die Grafikkarte ist für mich die  größte Schwachstelle in meinem System. Sie hindert mich momentan daran aktuelle Spiele flüssig darzustellen. Die MSI GTX 1070 würde mir deswegen am meisten helfen wieder "spielfähig" zu werden.


Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler:

Ich habe mich für Netzteil Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt entschieden, da ich Bedenken habe ob mein altes Netzteil mit einer neuen Grafikkarte zurechtkommt. Mit meinem CPU-Kühler von Noctua (NH-U12P SE2) bin ich meines Erachtens noch gut aufgestellt.

Lüfter-Set oder Gehäuse:

Ein Bedarf für ein neues Gehäuse besteht für mich nicht, da ich mit meinem Cooler Master Haf X sehr zufrieden bin und es mir auch zukünftig noch gute Dienste leisten wird. Deswegen entscheide ich mich für das Lüfter Set Pure Wings 2 PWM . Falls ich gewinnen sollte besteht noch Platz für einen 120 mm  Lüfter.

Bundles:

Hier habe ich mich für das Bundle mit ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga entschieden.  Da ich die Verbindung von Skeltr und Handy sehr interessant finde. Nyth könnte meine Logitech G9x Maus in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken.

Montior:

Ein größerer Monitor wäre schön, da mein Syncmaster mit seinen 21,6 Zoll doch schon recht klein ist. Man wird ja auch nicht jünger und die Augen werden schlechter 

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte:		        MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		        be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles:		               ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		               be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: 		               iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Alter PC:

Prozessor:  		       Intel Core i7 875 k
CPU Kühler:		       Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Mainboard:		       Sockel 1156 Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher:  	4x2GiByte DDR-1600
Grafikkarte: 		       Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 
Datenträger:     		SSD mit 240 GB
			                      2xHDD mit 700 GB
Soundkarte:		       Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Netzteil:		              700 W BeQuiet System Power 80+
Gehäuse:		              Cooler Master Haf x
Lüfter:			       1x 230 mm
			                      2x 200 mm
			                     1x 140 mm
Monitor:		              Samsung Sync Master P2270 (21,6 Zoll)
Maus:			              Logitech G9x
Tastatur: 		              Microsoft Sidewinder x4
Headset:		              n.V.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Falls ich einer der Gewinner sein sollte würde ich gerne die Komponenten selber einbauen.


----------



## -m-a-r-k-u-s- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

hier folgt meine gewünschte Konfiguration: 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K
Mainboard: Asus X99-A
RAM: 16 GB Crucial DDR4-2133
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 3GB WindForce3X OC
PSU: BeQuiet 750W Power Zone 	
Gehäuse: BEQuiet Silent Base 800
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3  

Würde die Teile selber einbauen.


----------



## Quadratgamer (18. Oktober 2016)

*sehr alter Workstationcomputer*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

ich freue mich sehr, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder die Aktion Pimp my PC gibt.
Bei meinem PC handelt es sich um einen alten -sehr alten- Workstationcomputer, welchen ich vom Müll gerettet habe. (Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war selbst der Computer ein großes Update.) Er ist nicht besonders schnell, um genau zu seien reicht er gerade noch, um Minecraft auf minimalen Einstellungen zu spielen, was manchmal etwas frustrierend ist.

Momentan ist folgende Hardware verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed-Lüfter
Mainboard: Asus P5E
GPU: Nvidia QUADRO FX 370 mit unglaublichen 256 MB VRAM
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz von Corsair
Netzteil: 450W von LC-Power (keine Effizienzangabe)
Festplatte: 150GB HDD von WD, hohe Umdrehungszahl
Soundkarte: Asus SupremeFX II
Sonstiges: DVD-Laufwerk und Kartenleser
Gehäuse: ein relativ stabiles

Gewünscht Hardware zum Aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erklärung zu vielleicht auf den ersten Blick unlogischen Entscheidungen:
Netzteil: Das Netzteil des PCs ist ineffizient und würde die GPU nicht mit genügend Strom versorgen können.
kein Gehäuse: Das momentane Gehäuse ist sehr stabil und eignet sich ideal für Casemods, da ich vor kurzem einen alten LCD-Monitor bekommen habe, eignet sich dieser ideal, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung als leuchtendes Seitenfenster zu benutzen. (Ja, das funktioniert, der Monitor ist bereits zerlegt)


----------



## Malkolm (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH,

let me PIMP MY PC!


Mein kleines Schmuckstück ist ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen. Zwar wurde immer wieder erweitert, getauscht und optimiert, mitlerweile ist aber das Grundgerüst einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Board und Prozessor sind zwar alt, die LGA2011er Plattform ist aber immernoch schnell genug für heutige Aufgaben.
Ganz anders sieht es auf der Grafikseite aus. Meine kleine 250W Heizung aka GTX 570 verwandelt zwar sehr effizient Strom in Hitze, für ein zeitgemäßes Spielerlebnis reicht es dabei aber leider nicht mehr. Dennoch hat diese Karte definitiv viel Gutes geleistet: Mehr als 15Mio Folding at Home Punkte hat sie über die Jahre erfaltet. Zuletzt kam sie in der Faltwoche nochmal dafür zum Einsatz!
Mein Monitor ist ebenfalls ein älteres Modell. Während sich seit Jahren die Debatte um WQHD oder 4kdreht, schafft meiner nichtmal FullHD. 1680x1050 bei 60Hz sind irgendwie aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt.
Apropos Jahrzehnt: Meine Tastatur wird diese Tage tatsächlich zehn (10!) Jahre alt. Wieviele Millionen Male WASD schon gedrückt worden sein müssen... Die LEDs haben sich zwar schon innerhalb der ersten Jahre verabschiedet, aber auch fünf Kaffeeanschläge später verrichtet sie noch ihren Dienst. Vor mehr als zwei Jahren dachte ich schon sie hätte es hinter sich, den Gnadenschuss konnte ich ihr aber dennoch nicht geben -> Reperaturhilfe gesucht: Kontaktfolien einer Rubberdome-Tasta

Ihr lest es ja selbst: Hier wäre ein ordentlicher Pimp nötig!

Mein jetziges System:
i7-3930K
Asus Rampage IV Formula
4x4GB DDR3 2666-CL10 QuadChannel RAM
Corsair 750AX aka "Spulenfieper aus der Hölle" *
EVGA GTX 570 SC *
256GB + 512GB Samsung 850 Evo SSDs 
Logitech G11*

Perfektes, und meiner Meinung nach gut abgestimmtes, Pimpmaterial:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Aufmerksammen Betrachtern dürfte nicht entgangen sein, dass hier u.A. Hand an eine Custom-WaKü gelegt wurde. Die MSI Gaming X Grafikkarten sind dazu natürlich kompatibel (entsprechende FullCoverkühler sind erhältlich) und würden (nachträglich?) in Eigenleistung auch in der Kreislauf eingebunden werden. Dementsprechend würde ich im Falle des Falles einen Umbau zu Hause bevorzugen. Entsprechende Fähigkeiten sollten belegt sein.


----------



## Azrael783 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

getreu dem Motto: 

Live | Die | Rep .... 

Äh nee, Quatsch nochmal von vorne.

Also, getreu dem Motto: 

Play | Built | Repeat 

baue ich schon seit Jahren meine Gaming-Rechner alle selbst auf. Wie es der Zufall will habe ich Ende letzten Jahres mein in die Jahre gekommenes System teilweise ausgetauscht. Nun kommt mir euere Verlosung wie gerufen, da mir bei der Grafikkarte und dem Monitor das Budget ausgegangen ist. Daher habe ich mich für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für die GTX 1070 entschieden, da sie am besten zu meinem i5-6500 passt und die 7950 Boost von Sapphire momentan das Nadelöhr darstellt. Mit den Lüftern wird das gesamte System im Deep Silence 3 von Nanoxia noch leiser als bisher und der Monitor passt, wie ich finde gut zur Grafikkarte. Der Monitor ersetzt einen älteren Full-HD 24" SyncMaster von Samsung. Mit dem Z170-K von ASUS ruht der i5 auf einer soliden Basis. Weiterhin befinden sich ein 600W Netzteil von OCZ, 16 GB DDR4 Speicher der HyperX Fury Serie von Kingston, sowie drei Gehäuselüfter von Nanoxia und ein CPU-Kühler von be quit (Pure Rock) im System. Als Datenträger nutze ich eine 250GB SSD von Crucial, eine 128GB SSD von OCZ, sowie zwei 1TB HDDs. Gesteuert wird das System von einer TitanWolf Maus und einer mechanischen Tastatur von tT-eSports. Auf die Ohren gibt es durch ein Sennheiser Headset. 
Da ich, wie bereits geschrieben, alle Rechner selbst aufgebaut habe, würde ich die Komponenten, sollte ich sie unerwarteter Weise gewinnen, gerne selbst verbauen. 
Zu guter letzt noch ein Bild des aktuellen Systems und der Hinweis, dass ich mich über dem Gewinn riesig freuen würde. Dennoch gönne ich auch jedem anderen Teilnehmer den Gewinn! Viel Glück an alle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Data (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel!
Mein PC stammt aus dem Jahr 2011. Es handelt sich um den PCGH-HIGH-End-PC-2500K-Edition. Der Rechner war bisher täglich viele Stunden im Einsatz und hat gute Dienste geleistet. Die Leistung der Grafikkarte reicht für aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr aus, daher würde ich mich über ein Upgrade sehr freuen. Damit der PC auch zukünftig so sauber verkabelt ist, könnt Ihr gerne den Zusammenbau übernehmen. Wenn es sinnvoll ist, könnt Ihr auch die CPU übertakten. Interessieren würde mich auch ob der PC mit den neuen Komponenten leiser ist. 

*Mein aktuelles System:*

*PCGH-HIGH-End-PC-2500K-Edition*

•*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
•*Grafikkarte:* EVGA Geforce GTX 560 TI 1024MB
•*Mainboard:* P8P67 R.3.1.
•*SSD:* OCZ SSD 120GB AGILITY 3
•*Festplatte:* Samsung F3 HD105SI 1000GB
•*RAM:* 2 x 4GB DDR3-1333-RAM
•*Netzteil:* Cougar SX460W PCGH-Edition
•*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH-Edition
•*Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
•*Laufwerk:* LG GH-22NS(DVD Brenner)
•*Lüfter:* Antec Lüfter
•*Bildschirm:*SyncMaster P2450
•*Tastatur:* CherryTastatur 
•*Maus:* Logitech 
•*Mauspad:* Revoltec

*Meine Wunschkomponenten*

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
*Bundles:* ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1Punkte übrig)
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Data


----------



## Der-ohne-Staubsauger (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Echt geile Aktion, die ihr hier veranstaltet! So viel Mitbestimmung habe ich in noch keinem anderen Gewinnspiel erlebt!

Ich wollte schon die ganze Zeit meine Bewerbung einsenden, hatte jedoch bisher keine Zeit dazu. Wie sagt man doch so schön? Besser spät, als gar nicht.

Also hier kommt

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Bewerbung – ein Hauch von Autobiographie*


Geboren wurde ich am Einunddreißigsten eines Monats im Jahre 1998. Ich hatte eine schöne Kindheit, auch wenn ich mich an diese nur bruchstückhaft erinnern kann, was vermutlich an meinem auch heute noch manchmal nicht allzu guten Gedächtnis liegt.

Lange Zeit hatte ich keinerlei Kontakt zu Computern, meine Eltern besaßen einen, mich hat er aber nie wirklich interessiert, konnte man daran doch scheinbar nur langweilige Texte und Tabellen erstellen, wie mein Vater es ab und zu tat.

Später, ich war sieben Jahre alt und gerade eingeschult worden, folgte ein Schlüsselmoment in meiner Computerlaufbahn:

Meine Eltern erlaubten mir zum ersten Mal zu „computern“!

Ich hatte zwar schon von Freunden davon gehört, aber selbst Hand anlegen hatte ich zuvor noch nie gekonnt. Videospiele! Schlagartig wurde der Computer interessanter.  
Zwar hatte  ich selbstverständlich noch keine Ahnung, wie das ganze funktionierte (Was zur Hölle ist ein „Betriebssystem“ , macht das Strom?), doch ich genoss die wenige Zeit, die ich mit diesem magischen grauen Riesenkasten, der tolle bunte Bilder auf einen summenden 4:3 Röhrenbildschirm zaubern konnte, verbringen durfte. Diverse LEGO-games, wie Racers, Insel oder auch Rock Raiders (welches ich übrigens nie wirklich verstand), Monster AG und der Mathetiger („Da kannst du was lernen!“) waren die Computerspiele meiner Kindheit. „Gezockt“ habe ich damals auf einem ausrangierten Uralt-PC meines Vaters, der diesen wiederum von seiner Firma als ersetztes Modell geschenkt bekommen hatte. 
Ich war zufrieden damit, auch wenn jedem anderen wohl bei solch einer Bildwiederholungsrate schnell schlecht geworden wäre. 

Ich war glücklich. 

Später dann, ich durfte inzwischen am „neuen“ Computer meiner Eltern (wieder ein ausrangierter Firmen-PC, scheint eine alte Tradition zu sein) spielen, entdeckte ich mit „Theme Park World“ mein neues Lieblingsspiel. Ich verbrachte viel Zeit damit, meine Parks immer wieder aufs Neue zu gestalten, verrückte Achterbahnen zu kreieren. 

Noch immer war ich glücklich.

Doch eines Tages geschah es: 
Ich hatte mir gerade ein neues Spiel kaufen dürfen, „Himmel und Huhn: Ace in Action“, meinen erster „Shooter“, und voller Vorfreude darauf gewartet, dass die Installation endlich abgeschlossen war. 
Doch als ich erwartungsvoll auf „Spiel starten“ klickte, folgte die Ernüchterung. Der PC konnte nicht. Er sei einfach zu alt, meinten meine Eltern. 
Doch das glaubte ich in meiner kindlichen Naivität natürlich nicht. Ich dachte, vielleicht mag der Computer das Spiel einfach nicht. Also beließ ich es dabei und kehrte zu meinen Freizeitparks zurück.
Als das gleiche Problem jedoch auch bei anderen Spielen, wie „Star Wars –Empire at War“, welches ich bei einem Kumpel kennengelernt hatte und direkt auch haben wollte, auftrat, musste ich der Wahrheit ins Auge sehen: 
Die Hardware war maßlos veraltet.

Das war der Moment, in dem ich mich beschloss, mir einen eigenen Computer zu kaufen. Einen Computer, mit dem ich all die Spiele spielen könnte, die ich haben wollte.
Zwar war der nächste aussortierte Computer schließlich etwas moderner ausgestattet, der Gedanke des eigenen Computers schwebte jedoch noch immer in meinem Kopf umher.

Ich begann, immer ein wenig Taschen- und Geburtstagsgeld zur Seite zu legen. Ich wollte mir unbedingt diesen Wunsch erfüllen!

Vier Jahre später war es schließlich soweit. Schon lange im Voraus hatte ich mir Gedanken darüber gemacht, was denn nun alles in meinen ersten selbst zusammengestellten PC hinein sollte. 
Dabei lernte ich viel Neues über Hardware und deren Funktionsweise. Die Technik hinter dem Ganzen faszinierte mich und ich wollte mehr darüber erfahren. 

Nach einer letzten Beratung mit dem Hardwarehändler meines Vertrauens kam ich zu folgender Konfiguration:



*Mainboard:* 		     ASUS P8-Z77 V-LX

*Prozessor: * 		     i5 3570k

*Grafikkarte:* 	 	    Gainward GTX 670 Phantom

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 	     HyperX DDR3 8GB/1600

*Netzteil:* 		            600W Corsair (Bronze)

*Festplatten:* 		     2TB HDD von Seagate und 120GB SSD von Samsung

*Gehäuse:* 		            Bitfenix Shinob

*Bildschirm:* 		     ASUS VX279Q

*Peripherie:* 	            Logitech G300 und PX-1100



Was soll ich sagen? Ich war begeistert. Auch wenn der nette Beratungsmensch es nicht für nötig hielt, mir mitzuteilen, dass nur ein bis zwei Monate später die GTX 7xx Reihe auf den Markt kommen würde, ich also mit ein wenig Geduld mehr Leistung für mein Geld bekommen könnte… Vielleicht wollte er ein paar Restbestände loswerden. 

Naja, ich will mich nicht beklagen. Hinterher ist man immer klüger.

Auf jeden Fall hat mir der Gute immer treue Dienste geleistet und mein Interesse an allem rund um den PC und Videospiele ist weiter gewachsen.
Neben dem Gaming beschäftige ich mich heute am PC vor allem mit Blender sowie der Unreal Engine und versuche, mein eigenes kleines Projekt zu verwirklichen. Ich habe zwar eindeutig noch viel zu lernen, aber ich mache immerhin ständig Fortschritte . 

Doch selbstverständlich ergeht es meinem treuen Rechner wie jedem anderen auch: 
Er altert. Und das nicht immer gut. 

Vor allem in Sachen Grafikleistung merke ich beim Spielen, aber auch beim Rendern, immer deutlicher, dass die Luft nach oben von Jahr zu Jahr, nein, eigentlich eher von Woche zu Woche knapper wird.
Insbesondere der 2GB kleine Grafikspeicher macht hier Probleme, vor allem beim Rendern komplexerer Szenen kann der nämlich schnell einmal überlaufen, was im schlimmsten Fall zu einem Einfrieren des Systems und Datenverlust führen kann. 
Und DAS ist dann wirklich ärgerlich und frustrierend, vor allem wenn man schon stundenlang am Rendern ist!

Abhilfe würde da ein Aufrüsten schaffen. 
Ich habe auch lange überlegt, mir eine GTX 1070 zuzulegen, doch bei meinen als Schüler sehr begrenzten Mitteln ist das einfach nicht drin. Klar, ich könnte mir auch eine 1060 oder 9xx kaufen. Doch da ich im Allgemeinen ein eher sparsamer Mensch bin, tue ich mich schwer damit, weil der Leistungssprung hier für mich nicht groß genug wäre, um eine solche Investition zu rechtfertigen.

AMD fällt für mich aufgrund mangelnden Supports seitens Blender leider aus.


Und genau hier könntet ihr ins Spiel kommen. Es wäre wirklich super, wenn ich die Chance bekommen würde, mit eurer Hilfe meinen Rechner ein wenig zu pimpen.
Dabei habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:



*Grafikkarte:*  		MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)

*CPU-Kühler:*  		be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)

*Lüfter-Set: * 		be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

*Bundles: * 		      ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

*Monitor: * 		      iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


*Gesamt:*  66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)



Die Grafikkarte habe ich, natürlich, zum einen wegen ihrer Leistung gewählt, zum anderen aber auch aufgrund ihrer Effizienz und der geringen Lautstärke. 
Vor allem letztere wird einen großen Unterschied machen, die Phantom röhrt dann doch ganz schön laut unter Volllast!

Meine CPU hat sich, so finde ich, sehr gut gehalten, weshalb ich vorerst auf ein Mainboard verzichten kann. 

Einen neuen Kühler hingegen wollte ich mir ohnehin schon kaufen, um vielleicht noch ein wenig Zusatzleistung aus dem bereits auf 4.4 GHz übertakteten Stück Technik heraus zu kitzeln und darüber hinaus mein derzeitig verbautes Flugzeugtriebwerk (der Lautstärke nach) zu ersetzen.

Das Lüfter-Set kommt ebenfalls wie gerufen. Denn mein Shinobi verfügt lediglich über zwei kleine Gehäuselüfter, die zusammen mit dem Netzteil, welches noch einwandfrei funktioniert und nicht ersetzt werden muss, das gesamte Lüftungssystem darstellen. Ein paar zusätzliche Luftschrauben könnten da also nicht schaden!

Zum Roccat Bundle gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. 
Meine Maus weist reichlich Gebrauchsspuren auf, könnte also gerne ersetzt werden. 
Auch eine neue Tastatur würde ein wenig neuen Glanz auf den Schreibtisch bringen. 
Ein neues Headset würde vermutlich vor allem meinen Spielpartnern helfen, die mich durch das Mikro meines aktuellen no-name Teils mehr schlecht als recht verstehen.

Beim Bildschirm musste ich ein wenig überlegen, ob ich nun lieber auf Auflösung oder Wiederholungsrate setzen soll. 
Letztlich habe ich mich für erstere entschieden, da ich ohnehin nicht ganz so oft schnelle Shooter wie CS:GO oder dergleichen spiele und ich so auch einmal die Chance hätte, in den Genuss von 4K zu kommen, was bei meinem Budget ansonsten wohl erst in einigen Jahren möglich wäre.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich mich beim gesamten PC Games (Hardware) Team für die vielen tollen und informativen Artikel und Videos bedanken, denen ich schon seit Jahren (bisher anonym) folge. 
Macht auf jeden Fall weiter so!


Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, und den Zusammenbau würde ich, wenn es keine Umstände macht, gerne selbst übernehmen. Kann mir dann auch ne bessere Kamera für die Dokumentation leihen 


So, das wars dann eigentlich auch schon. Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt und wünsche natürlich allen Teilnehmern ganz viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße

*Jon**


PS: Ach übrigens, geiler Bart, Stephan! Wollte ich dir schon immer mal sagen  

*Name geändert


----------



## Benno98 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Crew,
da bietet ihr aber mal wieder eine sehr tolle Aktion an, bei der ich mich auch mal anschließe. Diese Aktion kommt wie gerufen, denn in manchen Spielen merke ich schon wie ich meine Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben muss um eine ordentliche Framerate zu bekommen. Natürlich lässt sich die niedrigere Grafik auch sehen, aber mal ehrlich es wäre doch schon toll ein Spiel in max. Details und bei 60+ Frames zu zocken👌. Und mit dem ausgewählte Monitor kann ich meinen alten in Rente schicken, da der nach einiger Zeit ganz schön warm wird und außerdem könnte ich in den Genuss einer höheren Auflösung kommen. Ich habe diese Hardware so gewählt das ich möglichst lange nicht mehr aufrüsten muss. Schade das keine Option dabei ist den RAM aufzurüsten.
Meine Aktuelle Hardware ist mein erster selbst zusammen gestellter Pc. 


Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU:Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Grafikkarte:MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GD5T OC Aktiv
CPU Lüfter:Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler
RAM:2x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
HDD:1000GB Seagate SSHD + 1000GB Seagate HDD
Mainboard:MSI B85M-E45 Intel B85
Netzteil:600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8
Gehäuse:Fractal Define R4 gedämmt
Monitor:LG 24MP55



Wunsch Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

An alle anderen viel Glück

MfG Benjamin


----------



## T-Bone80 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team

Welch eine geniale Aktion.
Ich weiß garnicht was ich alles schreiben soll. Ich hab das Gewinnspiel gesehen und dachte mir sofort, das das die gelegenheit ist mal wieder an meiner Holzkiste 
herumzuschrauben. Das Case ist komplett selbstgeplannt und gebaut. Ich bin überzeugt das es ein super Zuhause für die neuen Komponennten bietet.

Sorry das wars. Habs nicht so mit Worten

Mein aktuelles System:
		-CPU		: I5 4670K
		-Mainbord	: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
		-Netzteil	: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro9 550W
		-Grafikkarte	: EVGA GTX 770 2GB
		-Ram		: Corsair Vangeance 16 GB
		-Festplatte	: Crucial CT512M550SSD3 interne SSD 512GB 
		-Monitor	: BenqRL2455HM
		-Tastatur	: Logitech K800
		-Maus		: Logitech G602
		-Haedset	: Turtle Beach PX 22
		-DVD Laufwerk	: LG GH24NSBO



Meine ausgesuchten Komponenten.

		Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
		Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
		Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
		Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
		Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Rechner


----------



## Reniere (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Mein Computer wurde ca vor 7 Jahren von meinem Freund zusammengebaut und ging vor ein paar Jahren in meinen Besitz über. Der Stromverbrauch und die dabei entstehende Lautstärke empfinde ich nicht mehr als Zeitgemäß. Von dem Gehäuse will ich erst gar nicht schreiben.

Laut Belegen müsste folgende Hardware verbaut sein:
Prozessor: Phenom II X4 955
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Ati Radeon HD4890 Vapor-X
Ram: GEIL 4 GB DDR3-RAM
Gehäuse: Antec Sonata III 500 ATX mit Netzteil
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2243

Meine Pimpauswahl:
Monitor: iiama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium
Netzteil: be quiet Power Zone 750 Watt
Gehäuse: be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Roccat Bundle: Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga
In der Summe liege Ich genau bei 67 Punkten!

Beim PIMPEN liegt mein Focus auf einer effizienteren Basis, sprich ein neues Mainboard muss her, mit einem Intelprozessor. Auch dieses klapprige Gehäuse samt Netzteil muss einem System mit Kabelmanagement weichen! Das Peripherie-Set kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, da ich nichtmal ein Headset habe und meine Logitech-Maus mal wieder einem Kabelbruch erliegt.
Ich hoffe ihr wählt meinen Rechner aus


Viele Liebe Grüße
Rena


----------



## Daycry (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunsch Komponenten wären, Da meine betagte Grafikarte  nicht die leiseste ist habe ich mich entschieden , diese in den Fokus meiner Auswahl zu setzen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut
CPU:                i7 2600 k
Mainboard: ASROCK B75 PRO3-M
Netzteil:       Enermarx Liberty 500W
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 290x Platin 4 G
Ram : 20GB DDR G-Skill
CPU Kühler : BeQuiet Darkrock
HDD: 2TB Toschiba
SDD: 256 GB Curcial
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM690



Bild vom Rechner:


----------



## mEpf (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,
dann will ich mal mein Glück bei dieser schönen Aktion versuchen.

Kommen wir zu meinem aktuellen PC (Bild siehe unten):
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
RAM: 2x4 GByte Crucial Ballastix XT DDR3 1600 MHZ (vor kurzem erst erworben)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E7 PCGH-Edition 600W
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC (seit Ende Januar 2016)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Arctic F12 PWM
Festplatte: 1TB Seagate HDD
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24"
Maus: Logitech MX518
Tastatur: Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard (Model Y-SZ49)

Meine Idealkombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese Komponenten erscheinen mir als ideales Upgrade für meinen Rechner. Natürlich lässt sich über das Grafikkarten-Upgrade streiten, aber ein neues Mainboard ist für mich keine Option, da ich erst vor wenigen Wochen neuen Arbeitsspeicher erworben habe und die vorhandene CPU-Leistung für meine genutzten Anwendungen & Spiele ausreicht. Ein paar weniger Dezibel erhoffe ich mir vom Gehäuse und dem CPU-Kühler von be quiet!. Die aktuelle Geräuschkulisse ist ertragbar, aber gen Abend würde mich weniger "sumsum" erfreuen. Eine Kombination aus Monitor und Bundle Nr. 2 ist meiner Ansicht nach top! Arbeiten und Streamen ist aufgrund der Bildschirmgröße und der Sova MK aus größerer Entfernung möglich und dem "Couching" nach Feierabend steht so auch nichts im Wege


----------



## Sairez (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

Danke für die Aktion! Egal wer dabei gewinnt, es wird schon die richtigen Zocker treffen!

-ohne Worte-  <--Eigentlich sollte ich nur mein Bewerbungsfoto sprechen lassen, jeden hardwareliebenden Redakteur sollte erst das nackte Grauen und dann geballtes Mitleid packen, der Sieg wäre mir sicher gewiß, he he he. 

Aber ich habe mich nun doch entschieden, ein paar Worte zu meinem PC (liebevoll "Kiste von der traurigen Gestalt" genannt) zu verlieren: Ja, die Möhre ist alt, momentan viel zu eingestaubt und es hängen ziemlich viele Kabel aus der Maschine raus, so als würde sie gerade ihre Eingeweide auf dem Boden verteilen. Würde es sich um ein Lebewesen handeln, dann würde man wohl den Gnadenstoß ansetzen. Allein, ich bringe es nicht übers Herz! Teile wie die CPU, der Kühler und das Gehäuse begleiten mich seit über 8 Jahren und das Tag für Tag! Nennt mich sentimental, aber das verbindet. Allerdings ist der Q6600 trotz seiner 3,6Ghz nun langsam mehr als am Ende, GTA5 und The Witcher 3 liegen seit Release bereit, sind aber nicht mehr als 5min gelaufen, da eine Ruckelorgie (zumin. in meiner gewünschten Optik). Eigentlich sollte auch dieses Jahr ein Zen oder 6 Kern Skylake seinen Weg in das Gehäuse finden, aber wir wissen ja nun, dass das nicht mehr passieren wird. :-/
Der Grund für das Aussehen meines PC liegt aber auch noch darin begründet, dass mich seit ca. 2 Jahren regelmässig ein Teil der alten Hardware verlässt: Den Anfang machte meine OCZ 256GB SSD, die von einer Samsung 840 pro 512 GB beerbt wurde, gefolgt von der X-Fi Soundkarte (was immer die auch gegrillt hat...), ersetzt durch eine Creative Soundbalster ZR (guter Sound ist nunmal wichtig!), dann sprang das Netzteil von dem sinkendem Schiff, ein Be Quit! mit 530 Watt, ersetzt durch das Dark Power PRO 550Watt, dann gingen die alten DDR2 Speicherriegel den Jordan rüber, dann einige Gehäuselüfter und zuletzt eine HDD im Raid 1 Verbund.
Klingt erst einmal viel, jedoch ist und war dieser PC an fast jedem Tag der letzten 8+ Jahre mindestens 6 Stunden im Einsatz, als Streamdienstleister, Zockmaschine, Office PC,  Musiklieferant, Heizung usw...
Das relativert die Ausfälle ihn meinen Augen. 
Leider ging durch die ganzen Repaturen mein Aufrüstbudget zu Neige, allerdings bin ich der Meinung: Lieber gute, haltbare HW für etwas mehr Geld, als zu billig gekauft und dann jedes Jahr ersetzt. Dauert zwar etwas länger, bis man einen ganzen PC zusammen hat (na gut, auch dank der Preisvorstellung seitens Nvidias, da bekommt man ja Pipi in den Augen), aber der begleitet mich dann hoffentlich wieder ähnlich lang... Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

So, nochmal die HW in nackten Zahlen/Zeichen:

CPU: Q6600 @ 3,5GHz, den Name des Lüfters habe ich nach 8 Jahren längst vergessen, Asus steht zumindest darauf 
RAM: 4x 2GB DDR2 1066Mhz
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 670
Sound: Creative Soundblaster ZR
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
HDD1: 3TB Hitachi schlag mich tot
HDD2: 1 TB Samsung F1 Spinpoint 
Gehäuse: Vorhanden...
Monitor: ein 9 Jahre Alter LG, 27 Zoll, FHD, jede Menge Anschlüsse (mal unter uns, ich glaube das ist gar kein Monitor, sondern  ein verkappter TV, aber psst, verratet es ihm nicht!)
USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte, Delink 
Edit: Mainboard vergessen: ASUS P5Q Deluxe

Entscheiden würde ich mich für:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ganz klar, Grafikpower über alles! Hier kann ich keine Abstriche machen (wir erinnern uns: GTA5, The Witcher3, mehr muss ich nicht erwähnen), der Rest ist schnell erzählt:
Die CPU muss gewechselt werden, dass ist klar, aber ich würde eben gerne noch auf Zen warten, dementsprechend kann ich mich nicht für ein Mainboard erwärmen, die GTX 1080 wäre jedoch sofort nutzbar und ist für mich momentan leider unerschwinglich (danke Nvidia!), auch der Monitor und die Eingabegeräte werden wohl sofort im einsatz sein, den Rest betrachte ich als Anzahlung/Anreiz für ein neues System. 
Oh, und ich würde natürlich selber basteln wollen.^^

Sollte es mich treffen, also nicht der Blitz beim scheißen, sondern der Gewinn: 

JA! JA! JA! DANKE! DANKE! DANKE! JUHU!!!!

Sollte ich nicht zu den Glücklichen gehören: 

*******.

MfG


----------



## S73f4n (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich fange mal direkt mit der Auflistung an 

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Monitor: AOC 2262w (21,7")
Motherboard: ASRock 960GM-GS3 FX
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
CPU-Kühler: Katana III
GPU: AMD R9 270x
RAM: Corsair 4 GB DIMM DDR3
Lüfter: 1x 
DVD-LW: 1x
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDA 120 GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master 460W

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde, falls es mich treffen sollte, auch gerne selber basteln. 
Ich denke mal mein System beschreibt die Lage ganz gut, weshalb ich hier mal mein Glück versuche.
Wünsche jedem anderen Mitspieler aber dennoch genauso viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gamer-King (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei allen Beteiligten und insbesondere bei der gesamten PCGH Redaktion bedanken, die diese Aktion möglich machen.


Mein PC ist gefühlt vorsintflutlich und besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 
Mainboard: Gigabtye P35 DS3L
RAM: 8 GB DDR2-1066
GPU: AMD HD 5870 1 GB
HDD: 3x 1 TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet 450W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Alu

Da mein Rechner sich selbst bei Counter Strike: Global Offensive regelmäßig mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet ist vernünftiges zocken nicht mehr möglich, von aktuellen Titeln ganz zu schweigen. Auch wenn mein System mit Wasser gekühlt wird hat es seinen Zenit schon deutlich Überschritten und gehört in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Als Student fehlt mir leider das Geld, geht halt alles für Bücher und die Lebenserhaltung drauf, diese Aktion ist also eine echte Chance für mich in ein neues Zeitalter zu starten

Meine Idealkombination sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 67 (6 Punkte übrig)

Meine Idealkombination wäre für mich der erste Schritt in das neue Zeitalter. Dann könnte die SSD, die ich vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe endlich einbauen, damit sie ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sutekh (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine derzeitige Hardware die nicht mehr wirklich aufrüstbar ist:

Gehäuse: 
Thermaltake Swing RS
In die Jahre gekommen aber noch stets brauchbar und wird weiter verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Prozessor: 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition  
@ 19x200MhZ = 3,8 GhZ
Was soll man sagen..sehr betagt. 

Motherboard: 
AsRock M3A770DE

Netzteil: 
Seasonic SS-500HT (500Watt) 
Ausreichend für dieses System aber ob das bei einer Aufrüstung auch noch langt wäre zweifelhaft.

Grafikkarte: 
ATI/AMD Radeon R9 270
Die neueste Komponente im PC und günstig bekommen. Aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass hier der Phenom II Limitiert.

Arbeitsspeicher: 
8GB Corsair   CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 2x4GB  

Monitor: 
Benq G2420HDBL    24Zoll
Guter Monitor. Nur die 60 Hz 1080p stören.

Soundkarte: 
Creative Technology SB X-Fi 

 Maus: 
Logitech G5
Langsam totgezockt..funktioniert nach all den Jahren bis auf das Scrollrad allerdings ansonsten noch gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Storage: 
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SATA (Systempartition)
160 GB Seagate ATA HDD
1 TB Hitachi 16MB 7200 U/min SATA HDD

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte) _<--- is mir genehm_
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) _<--- laut Bewertungen schon sehr leise_
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) _<--- vermutlich gut als *Finger Tip *Gamer wie mich_
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte) _<--- Da ausreichend für angepeiltes System_
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) _<--- Hauptsache 144Hz, no  4k Auflösung needed_

Gesamt: 57 Punkte von 67 (10 Punkte übrig) 

Zwar kann ich hiermit nicht den größten Flaschenhals beseitigen (MB+CPU Kombination gab es nicht) Aber, um ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich dann schon nen weiteren Hintergedanken.
Der Verkauf der nicht mehr benötigten Komponenten (24 Zoll Benq, MB+CPU, X-Fi, 8GB Ram, R9 270) wirft noch genug ab, um gute restliche  Hardware (CPU,MB,RAM) für den Erlös zu bekommen.
Da würde ich aber eh nochmal im Forum um Rat fragen da ich seit Core2Duo/Phenom 2 etwas raus bin was Komponenten angeht.
So Wäre das Upgrade dann wieder für ein paar (mehr) Jahre abgeschlossen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ferdinand_Geib (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

erst einmal ein Dankeschön für die nette Aktion.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich nicht unzufrieden mit meinem jetzigen System. Allerdings gibt es doch einige Negativpunkte, die ich mit Eurer Aktion beseitigen könnte: das Netzteil ist schon etwas älter und leider nicht Modular. Des Weiteren bietet mein Gehäuse zwar ausreichend Platz für alle Komponenten, aber es ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß und wirkt "gebraucht".  Die Grafikkarte leidet bedauerlicherweise an ihrem verkrüppelten Speicher bei manchen FullHD-Titeln und ist nicht gerade Silent-tauglich. Zu guter Letzt wäre ein Monitor mit einer höheren Bildfrequenz schön und eine erhebliche Aufwertung zu meinem jetzigen 60 Hz Monitor.
Anbei ein paar Bilder zu meinem Setting.

Jetziges System:
CPU: Intel i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB (4x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte:  4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan 
Netzeil: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series CX500 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" MLC 
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD 7.200U/min 3.5" 
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T
Monitor: Asus VE248H 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor
Peripherie: Corsair Strafe, SteelSeries Rival 300 und BeyerDynamics DT 770 Pro

Wunsch Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde es mit zutrauen die Komponenten, falls ich denn ausgewählt werde, selbst zu installieren. Meinen jetzigen Rechner habe ich auch selbst zusammengebaut.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ferdi


----------



## m1kraft (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein derzeitiges System
Prozessor: 2 x Xeon W5590 16 x 3,33 Ghz - Turbotakt 3,6GHz
CPU Kühler: 2 x Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 (neu)
Mainboard: Fujitsu Siemens Celsius R 570 Sockel 1366 Dual CPU (neu)
Grafikkarte: AMD HIS R9 280
Speicher: 6 x 4 GB DDR3 Geil 1333MHz / 24GB (neu)
Festplatte: Sandisk 128GB SSD (neu)
opt. Laufw.: DVD RW Multibrenner (neu)
Netzteil: ATX 700 Watt Inter-Tech SL700 (neu)
Gehäuse: ATX Sharkoon Tower (neu)

mein Aufrüst Wunsch
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
 baue selber ein, bitte die Komponenten zusenden


----------



## frechebie (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, 
Da ich eine leidenschaftlich Zockerin bin und nebebei auch Grafisch am PC Arbeite
und ich nur über eine alte Grafikarte vom (gtx650) in  meinem PC Steck würde ich mich sehr über ein 
Upgrade freuen.

Meine Wunschliste

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges system:

CPU: i7 2600
Ram: 16GB DDR3
Mainboard: ASROCK
HDD: 1GB Toschiba
Grafikarte: GTX 650
Monitor: Iiyama 26 zoll (8Jahre alt)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser Shark VA7000SWA
Netzteil: LC-Power LC6550 V2.2 Netzteil 550W (Super Silent 12 cm Lüfter)


Bild vom Rechner:


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,


erstmal super Aktion von PCGH und den Herstellern. *Pimp my PC* würde ganz gut passen, optisch finde ich mein System sehr ansprechend. Das wichtige, die Leistung lässt leider zu wünschen übrig.


*Das hier ist mein aktuelles System:
*
*CPU: *AMD FX 8350 (am liebsten würde ich den Tauschen, aber Mainboard leider ohne CPU)
*Kühlung:* Corsair H115i
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1866
*Mainboard:* AsRock 990FX Extreme 9
*GPU: *Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming
*PSU:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650 Watt
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Graphite 780T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ausgesuchte neue Hardware:*


*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Bundles*: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Upgrade Monitor:*
Hauptgrund für meinen Upgrade sind die Tastatur und der Monitor. Ich spiele zurzeit auf einem 22" LG Flatron w2240 von vor 12 Jahren und einem 19" Zoll HannsG HW191D  von vor 15 Jahre.  Also alles andere als optimales Spielen. Der Monitor wäre wirklich das größte Update.

_*Upgrade Peripherie:*_
Meine G15 Tastatur hat mittlerweile auch 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel und hat schon bessere Zeiten erlebt. 

_*Upgrade Grafikkarte:*_
Was soll ich sagen die GTX 970 G1 ist nicht schlecht was Leistung angeht, aber es gibt 3 Gründe für die Wahl der GPU:
1. Die GTX 1080 von MSI hat um einiges mehr an Leistung.
2. Was aber für mich der ausschlaggebende Grund für das Pimpen der GPU ist, ist die Lautstärke.
3. Muss ich sagen der Unterbau hätte es auch nötig Gehabt, aber da dort nur das Mainboard angeboten wird, fällt das ganze für mich flach. Als Familien Vater 2er wundervollen Kinder fehlt mir leider aktuell das nötige Kleingeld für die CPU und den RAM.

_*Upgrade Lüfterset:*_
Die Gehäuse Lüfter von Corsair fallen leider auf gar keinen Fall zur Kategorie leise. Deswegen die neue BeQuiet! Lüfter.

_*Upgrade CPU- Kühler:*_
Das ist der Punkt wo ich sage, OK da brauchst du jetzt kein Upgrade, allerdings muss diese Kategorie ausgewählt werden. Ich würde den CPU Kühler für den Office PC im Haushalt verwenden.
*
*_*Upgrade Absegnung meines Kleinen Freundes:
*_(allerdings bin ich zu müde oder es geht nicht ein GIF hier hoch zu laden)

Deswegen habe ich das GIF jetzt, bevor es nirgends auftaucht, hier hochgeladen:
Animated GIF  - Find & Share on GIPHY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@PCGH Team:* 
Da ich eure Aktion echt Spitze finde, würde ich euch darum bitten einen *5ten* Gewinner zu ziehen, falls ich einer der 4 glücklichen bin. Ich möchte dann nämlich dem 5ten Gewinner meine "alte" frei gewordene Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming schenken und so einem Mitglied die Chance bieten zu mindest die Grafikkarte zu pimpen. 


*Vielen Dank an PCGH und die Supporter für diese klasse Möglichkeit.




*Zu guter letzt natürlich allen wirklich netten und hilfsbereiten Membern in diesem Forum: *VIEL ERFOLG!


*Gruß Chris


----------



## trixdor (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das PCGMH-Team und natürlich alle Mitstreiter,

ich spiele im Moment auf einem schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenen System mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
Prozessor:	i5-3450
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
Ram:		       16GB DDR mit 665.1 MHZ von Kingston, der nachgerüstete KVR133D3N9H/8G
Mainboard:	Gigabyte B75M-D3V
Festplatten:	Intel SSDSC2CT120A3 ATA Device 
                             WDC WD5000AAKX-00ERMA0 ATA Device
Laufwerk:	       HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95 ATA Device
Soundkarte:	TerraTec Aureon 5.1 PCI
Netzteil:	       Thermaltake 115-230
Gehäuse:	       Xigmatek Asgard

Umrundet wird das von:
Bildschirm: 	LG FLATRON E2240 (22Zoll)
Maus:		       Sharkoon Fireglider (5951118)
Tastatur:	       Razer Black Window Ultimate (2014)
Mikrofon:	       Silvercrest TM-220(altes Karaoke-Set) an no-name Mikrofon Arm
Kopfhörer:	Bose AE2

Mit meinen Punkten würde ich folgendes tun:

Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: 	       ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: 	       be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 	       be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: 	       iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt:	      66 von 67 Punkten (1 Punkt übrig)

Zur Begründung:

Ich spiele zusammen mit Kumpels, überwiegend Strategiespiele. Hierbei (grade bei Supreme Commander Massenschlachten) gerät mein System leider langsam an seine Grenzen, und ganz neue Spiele, wie zum Beispiel Anno 2205(ok, mittlerweile nichtmehr neu) sind leider gar nicht möglich, was ich grade bei Anno sehr schade finde, da ich ein ziemlicher Fan der Anno Serie bin. Hauptproblem ist leicht zu identifizieren, die Grafikkarte. Daher habe ich mich hier für die GTX 1070 entschieden, um ordentlich Power zu bekommen. Ich habe mich aufgrund des Budgets gegen die GTX 1080 entschieden, da ich noch Punkte für Gehäuse und Bildschirm haben wollte.
Für den Monitor habe ich mich aufgrund der 4k-Auflösung entschieden, da ich das nach ein paar Demonstrationen eines Freundes einfach super fand, Spiele so groß und scharf zu sehen.
Das Gehäuse konnte sich aufgrund seines meiner Meinung nach besten Aussehens sehr leicht durchsetzen. So blieben noch die minimalen Punkte für das Bundle, was mich aber für mich perfekt ist, da ich meine Tastatur super finde, aber dadurch eine bessere Maus, Mauspad und mal ein Headset bekomme.
Das Netzteil hat dann einfach nur noch eine Stufe höher bekommen, um einen Punkt zu benutzen, wer weiß, vielleicht lässt es sich irgendwann z.B. durch eine Wasserkühlung ordentlich nutzen.

Ich baue den PC gerne selber zusammen, da es für mich, seid ich ein kleines Kind bin, immer das tollste es, das Geschenk(am besten direkt unter dem Tannenbaum) zusammenzubauen, hätte aber auch kein Problem damit, meinen PC einzuschicken.

Zuletzt bleibt mir nur noch, mich für diese tolle Aktion zu bedanken, auf ein zusätzliches Weihnachtsgeschenk zu hoffen und euch anderen natürlich auch ganz viel Spaß beim überlegen der besten Kombination oder dem Zusammenbau zu wünschen.

trixdor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## awesomewess (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend, 

Kurz vor Schluss möchte ich natürlich auch mein Glück versuchen.
Nachdem ich lange Zeit der PS4 verschrieben war, habe ich mich seit kurzem wieder mehr an meinen Rechner gewagt. 
Gelegentlich habe ich diesen sogar mit einer Grafikkarte aufgerüstet, der Rest ist allerdings auf der Strecke geblieben. Nur seit man in der Ausbildung ist, fehlt einfach das Geld für mehr. Na gut, ob Ausbildung oder nicht, wem mangelt es nicht an Moneten?  ;D

Den Rechner habe ich vor 4 Jahren im Netz gekauft, ein Ausstellungsstück der Gamescom 2011. Im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen PC eine klare Steigerung. Nur mittlerweile ist der Großteil der verbauten Komponenten nicht (mehr) auf dem neuesten Stand.
Vor allem das Gehäuse würde ich gerne austauschen, im Jetzigen ist ein wenig Chaos eingetreten und da man es „eigentlich“ immer ersetzen will, schiebt man das Ordnung schaffen vor sich her. Eine Festplatte ist nicht einmal festgeschraubt!
Im Falle eines neuen Gehäuses würde das alles (hoffentlich) anders aussehen.

So, genug geschwatzt, hier eine Auflistung der aktuell verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard: Foxconn H67M-S/H67M-V/H67
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K (gekühlt durch Intel E97379-001)
RAM: 4 x Micron Technology 8JTF25664AZ-1G4D1 2GB
Grafikkarte: PNY Verto GeForce GTX 970
Netzteil: LC Power LC6650GP3 650W 
Gehäuse: Joy-it Midi-Tower PC 874049 (damals ein Komplettpaket geholt, nicht einmal sicher, ob das der Name des Gehäuses ist!)
Monitor: ASUS VS247H-P
Tastatur: Perixx PX-2000 USB-Gaming-Tastatur
Maus: Anker® 8200 DPI High Precision Laser Gaming Maus
Headset: SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB Gaming Headset


Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne bei mir zuhause sehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

67 von 67 möglichen Punkten! Volle Punktzahl DING DING DING!

Begründung:

Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden, da ich gerade für die Zukunft gerüstet sein möchte. Die Geforce 970 ist beileibe keine schlechte Karte, nur die Frage ist, wie lange noch?
Zum CPU-Kühler: Naja, man schaue sich meinen jetzigen an, ganz schönes Billigding.  Wie oben bereits geschrieben, brauche ich unbedingt ein neues Gehäuse. Allein der Abwechslung wegen 
Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich mit meiner jetzigen Peripherie zufrieden, über ein paar neue Dinge würde ich mich trotzdem sehr freuen. Als Letztes der Monitor. Dieser hat leider seit Anschaffung einen ärgerlichen Pixelfehler. Zu wenig für die Garantie, zu viel um nicht störend zu sein. Zumindest beim Schwarzbild. 

Abschließend wünsche ich hier allen viel Glück  

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Nasreddin (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

eure geniale "Pimp my PC"-Aktion kommt für mich wie gerufen. Denn genau an den Stellen, an denen es bei mir Hapert, habt Ihr prima  Vorschläge im Angebot!

*Mein derzeitiger PC:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man an den Bildern unschwer erkennen kann, brauche ich trotz meiner tollen Kabelverlegungsskills  zu aller erst einmal Platz! Das geht prima mit einem schönen neuen Gehäuse wie dem BeQuiet Silent Base 600, welches auch einen bis dato nicht existenten Airflow etabliert. Ergänzt wird das durch den Einbau eines Shadow Rock 2 statt des Boxed-Lüfters von Intel. Somit dürfte in Sachen Kühlung wieder alles im Lot sein.
Der Shadow Rock ist für meine derzeitige CPU mit seiner Kapazität für 180W TDP "leicht" überdimensioniert, ich ziehe Ihn aber dem kleineren Pure Rock Slim vor, da er laut Datenblatt etwas weniger Strom benötigt, und vermutlich durch das größere Fördervolumen etwas leiser sein dürfte. Abgesehen davon hat man so einen Kühler ja auch etwas länger  wer weiß, was die CPU-Zukunft bringt.

Bei aktuellen Spielen pfeift die Radeon HD 7850 mittlerweile aus dem letzten Loch. Im neuen Battlefield 1, das ich gerne spielen möchte, wird sie nunmehr als Mindestvoraussetzung genannt. Dank meinem guten alten Eizo-Monitor mit 1280x1024 lief die Beta immerhin noch, aber es gab doch einige unschöne Framedrops. Diese Probleme wären mit einer GTX 1070 im nu gelöst. Diese würde hervorragend von einem 28" iiyama 4K-Monitor ergänzt werden, der es ermöglichen würde,  einerseits ältere Spiele sowie Office/Surfen/etc. in hoher Auflösung zu genießen und andererseits auf 1080p zurückzufallen, falls die Spiele doch zu fordernd sind, oder um Filme genießen zu können, die ich auch häufiger mal auf dem PC schaue.

Last but not least würden all diese Verbesserungen von zeitgemäßen Gaming-Eingabegeräten gekrönt werden. Ein Feature, welches mir bislang unbekannt geblieben ist, da ich immer die OEM-Hardware sowie Werbemousepads genutzt habe. Den Unterschied würde ich jedenfalls sehr gerne mal kennen lernen.
Das Sova MK würde es mir zudem auch ermöglichen entspannt auf der Couch zu spielen, was ich bisher gelegentlich mal am TV unter Zuhilfenahme eines Brettes aus dem Keller gemacht habe. Das wäre jedenfalls eine klasse Sache und mit einem 28" Monitor müsste ich nicht mal zum TV umziehen, sondern bräuchte nur die Sitzgelegenheit auszutauschen 


Ich bedanke mich bei euch und den Hardwarepartnern, dass Ihr solch eine tolle Aktion am Start habt, und würde mich riesig über die Gelegenheit freuen, meinen PC neu erleben zu können!

Viele Grüße
Nasreddin



*Derzeit verbaute Hardware:*

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600
MoBo: MSI B150M Night Elf Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB
RAM: 16 GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2133
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E10-500W
SSD: SanDisk Plus 240GB
Monitor: Eizo FlexScan S1910 (1280x1024)
Gehäuse/Maus/Tastatur: OEM-Ware von Fujitsu Siemens


*Meine Wunschliste:*

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkt übrig)


----------



## Indy67GR (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH,

Jetzt hätte ich es fast wieder verpasst...

Um es kurz zu machen, soweit ist mein Rechner eigentlich ok.
Und jetzt kommt das Aber...

Meine Graka kommt so langsam an ihre Grenzen.
Monitor könnte auch besser sein und über Keyboard und Headset brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen...

Man könnte ja immer mal was ausstauschen, aber dann gehen andere Sachen vor, Software,  SSD, Lüfter, usw.
Und schon ist der PC nicht mehr Up to Date.
Also, ein Glück, gibt es Eure Aktionen.

Aktuell:
AMD 8350 auf Sabertooth 990FX R2.0   - möchte ich noch nicht tauschen, da ja bald was besseres kommt.
16Gb HyperX Fury
Radeon 7870, da hängts mom
Samsung  840 Evo 120GB
2mal WD 1Gb  
Enermax Triathlor 550W - inzwischen zu schwach
CoolerMaster HAF 912 - auf Grund der fehlenden USB 3.0 Anschlusse, würde ich den gerne ersetzten.
Samsung S24D300
Asus Blu-ray/DVD Writer 
LG DVD Writer

Also, darum meine Wunschliste:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich Fotografiere und öfter meine Bilder mit Photoshop bearbeite, kämme mir der große Monitor natürlich recht.

Ich baue mir meine rechner schon länger selber zusammen und würde das jetzt auch wieder tun.

So, das wars...
Mal schaun 

Ups, und gerade habe ich beim betrachten der Bilder gesehen - es wird mal wieder Zeit den Rechner zu reinigen...


----------



## D4RKF14M3 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
besser spät als gar nicht nehme ich an diesem klasse Gewinnspiel teil.
Kurz vor Release von Battlefield 1 kann das aufrüsten eines Rechners keine schlechte Idee sein.



Deshalb folgende Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Pc:
Gehäuse: Corsair air 540
SSD: Samsung 840 evo 120 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB
RAM: 8 GB Kingston Hyper x blue
Mainboard: Asus P8 H77-M LE
CPU: intel i5 3570
GPU: MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G
Netzteil: Bequiet! Pure Power L8 700W
CPU Kühler: intel Standartkühler
Ram Kühler: Kingston Hyper X Fan



Warum ich die Teile auswählte?
Meine R9 280X lastet den i5 nur zu rund 55 bis 60% aus, wenn sie bei spielen wie Crysis oder Battlefield 3/4 zu 100% ausgelastet ist, somit stellt sie bei meinem Pc den Flaschenhals dar.
Das bedeutet eine neue CPU ist noch nicht von Nöten und somit Kann ich mit den Sockel 1151 Mainboards nicht viel anfangen.
Die gtx 1080 schien mir darauf folgend als interessanteste Wahl, da ich mit ihr die maximale Leistung und erstmal wieder ein paar Jahre Luft hätte.
Ein neues Gehäuse stand nicht zur Debatte, da ich mir vor ca. einem Jahr das Air 540 kaufte mit welchem ich momentan glücklich bin. Da man aus jeder Kategorie etwas wählen muss, griff ich dann schmerzhaft 
zum shadow rock 2, obwohl ich lieber den 4k Monitor gewählt hätte, was aber aufgrund von den nun fehlenden Punkten nicht mehr möglich ist. Da ich aber schon einen 27 zoll Full hd nutze war lediglich 
der  iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 für mich interessant aufgrund der höheren qHd Auflösung. Aus dem selben Grund wie bei dem cpu Kühler wählte ich auch das Lüfter-Set be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm).
Mit dieser Kombination Reicht es leider nur für das erste Bundle jedoch dürfte man so das schönste Grafikerlebnis erhalten. So steht den Zukünftigen Titeln wie BF1 nichts mehr im wege.


Ich würde die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen. 

Und hier ein Paar Bilder vom aktuellen Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Viele Grüße, 
Darkflame


----------



## anti398 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Zum 3. Jahr Infolge bewerbe Ich mich mit meinem Uralt System 
Mit meiner Radeon HD5450 läuft Dirt3 /Darkest dungeon flüssig wären die Nachfolgenden Dirts oder Titel wie Battlefield 3 keine 15Fps schaffen.
Von Titeln wie Dirt Ralley oder Battlefield 1 ganz zu schweigen.
Meinen Cpu Lüfter hört man selbst mit headset auf hoher Lutstärke noch wärend meine Aldi Funktastaur Gefühlt 50ms delay hat.
Eine Grafikkarte wäre ein Segen, passend dazu der 144hz Monitor an den sich meine 30fps gewohnten augen ersmal gewöhnen müssten  .


Hier mein System:

CPU:                 Intel Dual Core E6600 3Ghz
GPU:                 Amd Radeon HD 5450 1GB
Mainboard:   ASUS PSQL EPU

Festplatten:  128Gb SSD SanDisk   900Gb HDD 
CPU-Kühler: Standart Boxed Kühler von 2006




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die gewünschte Traumzusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Selber Schrauben ist selbstredent Ehrensache. 

Liebe Grüße
anti


----------



## Schasa (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und vielen Dank für das geniale Gewinnspiel!

Hier meine Teilnahme:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte die Komponenten gern selbst einbauen/aufrüsten/anschließen. Natürlich gibt es dazu einen Aufrüstbericht hier im Forum.

Meinen derzeitigen PC kann man wirklich sinnvoll aufrüsten - kein Uraltteil wie man hier in einigen Beiträgen sieht.

Photo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich war in dem Gehäuse so wie es jetzt noch da steht ein E8400 und eine 9800 GTX+ beheimatet. Nachdem er von 4 auf 8 GB DDR 2 RAM aufgerüstet wurde erhielt er eine GTX 460 1GB. Das war lange Zeit ausreichend bis schließlich ein 3750K inkl. 8GB DDR3 RAM einzogen. Leider bremste die GTX 460 aufgrund des zu kleinen Speichers. Geld war vorerst nur für die Aufstockung auf 16 GB RAM vorhanden. Durch ein günstiges Angebot zog dann die R9 290X MATRIX ein und erhielt einen Freesync Monitor zur Seite gestellt. Eine gute Investition, wenn sie nicht so laut und heiß wäre! Die aktuelle Konfiguration steht auch in der Signatur.
Das Gehäuße ist mittlerweile recht wackelig (Rebel 9). Die Lüfter sind 3x S-Flex @ 800 und ein Silent Wing @ 1000. Der CPU Kühler ist ein Mugen 2. Das Netzteil wurde vor kurzem erneuert (Straight Power 10).
Wie ihr seht habe ich stets Komponenten mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis aufgerüstet. Wobei die Tendenz eher zum Preis liegt. Das hat mir leider eine viel zu laute Grafikkarte eingebracht, welche das sonst sehr auf Silent getrimmte Konzept zerstört (entkoppelte HDDs und hochwertige Lüfter).

Was erwarte ich mir von der Aufrüstung:
Endlich wieder ein Silent-System inkl. neuem Gehäuse, CPU Kühler und leiser Grafikkarte. (Ich musste mich leider bewusst gegen die 1080 entscheiden, da das Gehäuse ersteinmal Priorität hat. Das wechselt man ja auch, im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, nicht so oft.) Eine höhere Auflösung reizt mich natürlich auch, wobei ich nicht verstehe wieso ihr keinen G-Sync Monitor anbietet. Das Bundle von Roccat nehme ich gern mit, bin aber mit meiner G402 + Sidewinder x4 sehr zufrieden bisher.

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen meines Beitrags!


----------



## pSiii (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen an die PCGH Redakteure und die Community,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit, dem Rechner ein punktuelles Update zu verpassen.

Mein, von meinem ersten Zivi-Geld gekaufter PC, welcher mittlerweile knapp 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, vollrichtete gute und zuverlässige Dienst. Aber wie sagt man so schön. In der Blüte seiner Zeit sollte man gehen (auch wenn diese vermutlich schon lange vorbei ist  )

Da ich sowieso vorhatte, mir eine neues System Ende diesen Anfang /nächsten Jahres zu kaufen, kommt diese Aktion eurerseits zu einem sehr günstigen Zeitpunkt und würde so manches Geld und Frust ersparen. 

_*Aktuelle System:*_
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-T-UD3P
RAM: GeiL  2x 2GB DDR3-1333
GraKa: AMD Radeon HD 5700
HDD: Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB Sata3
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W
Laufwerk: altes LG
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G500

*Wunschkomponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Abrunden sollen ein i5-6600, ein Mainboard, 2x8GB DDR4 Speicher, ein Define R5 oder S, eine SSD (wird aber auch mal Zeit), sowie ein beQ! Straight Power CM 10 500W das neue System.

Bevorzugt wurde die 1070 gegenüber der 1080, da ich denke, dass ich diese nie zu 100% ausnutzen werden und ich auch die kommenden Jahre Spaß mit dieser 1070 haben werden. Der DPP 3 ist ein super Kühler für den geplanten i5-6600 und sollte ihm im normalen Betrieb schön kühl halten.
Mit Hilfe des Lüftersets ist es mir möglich, einen schönen Airflow in das Gehäuse zu bringen, damit dieses auch bei hohen Temperaturen im Sommer einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt.


VG und viel Erfolg allen anderen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und Ja sauber müsste er auch wieder mal gemacht werden)


----------



## slasher (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Um die nächsten 6 Jahre wieder Up to Date zu sein, habe ich schon ein kleines Upgrade durchgeführt, allerdings nicht so wie ich das eigentlich geplant hatte. Wenn PCGH und ihre Sponsoren da natürlich auch noch mal mit Hand anlegen begrüße ich das gerne. Obwohl mir das anbiedern und Schnorren eigentlich nicht liegt. 
Aber bei den heutigen Preisen, kann man sich einfach nicht mehr alle Komponenten mehr auf einmal kaufen.
Früher reichten knapp 1500 D-Mark oder 1000€ um sich ein hochwertiges Highend System zu kaufen, heutzutage reicht das knapp für die hälfte aller Komponenten.

Meine gewählten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System: 

CPU: Intel i5 6600
CPU-Lüfter: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Mainboard: Asrock H170 Pro4S
Ram: HyperX Fury 16 GB 2133 Mhz
Grafik: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming G1 
Speicher: 1x 120GB SSD Mushkin Chronos  1x WD blue 1TB 
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer Sata
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X
Netzteil: Corsair HX 850Watt
Peripherie: Logitech MX518, Cherry Tastatur (gefühlte 100 Jahre alt ^^), BENQ GL-Serie 24"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen liebes PCGH-Team,

ich höre zum ersten Mal von dieser Aktion und finde sie echt klasse.
Mit meinem derzeitigen Komponenten bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, da Sie noch eine gute Leistung bringen und ich extra wert auf ein Leises, performantes System wert gelegt habe.
Deshalb habe ich mir eine stärkere Grafikkarte und die leisen Lüfter ausgesucht. Da mein alter Samsung Monitor schon langsam kaputt geht, würde ich gerne mal einen von iiyama ausprobieren.
Das Bundle von Roccat klingt auch nicht schlecht und ich würde es (als Logitech Fan) gerne auch mal ausprobieren wollen.

Mein derzeitiges System umfasst folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
Mainboard: Asus Z97M-Plus
Kühlung: Corsair H105
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC
SSDs: 2x 250GB Samsung 840 Evo
HDD: 750GB Western Digital
Netzteil: 650W BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 9
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 804

Tastatur: Logitech G910
Mäuse: Logitech G600 / G502
Monitor 1: BenQ XL2420Z
Monitor 2: Samsung SA350 Monitor

Sound: Steinberg UR22mk2
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro


Meine gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




Liebe Grüße

Hackfleischgurke


----------



## ali-992 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe meinen Fokus auf die Grafikkarte gelegt, da diese im Moment am  meißten limitiert. Ich spiele Forza Horizon 3 auf mittleren Einstellung,  da die GTX 970 nicht mehr hergibt.
Außerdem würde ich gerne die CPU  luftkühlen, da die Corsair H100 mittlerweile doch sehr laut wird.  Deshalb fiel hier die Wahl auf den Shadow Rock 2.
Eine neue Maus Und  Tastatur käme mir auch sehr gelegen, da meine Maus einen Wackelkontakt  hat und bei meiner Tastatur die 0-Taste kaputt ist.
Außerdem habe ich den 2560 x 1440 Monitor gewählt, da die Spiele so noch besser aussehen.
Die be quiet! Lüfter kann ich außerdem nutzen um den PC leiser zu machen.


CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
Festplatte: Crucial BX100 500GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8x2 GB - DDR3
Motherboard: Asus X79 Sabertooth
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970
Gehäuse: Corsair C70 Vengeance
Netzteil: Corsair CX 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100
Tastatur/Maus: Logitech G500 / Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Bildschirm: HP 23" 1920 x 1080


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jb_pioneer (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Danke für Euere  geniale Aktion und für Euer Engagement. Mein PC ist über die Jahre etwas runtergekommen, Spielen ist kaum möglich, deshalb wünsche ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte. Mein Monitor ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß  Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich die ganzen Komponenten selber einbauen  (das wäre letztendlich nur die Grafikkarte   ).

PC aktuell:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3
CPU Typ QuadCore Intel Core i7-870, 3566 MHz (27 x 132)
RAM: 4 x 2 GB (GSkill ECO F3-12800CL7-2GBECO)
Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 (MSI N450GTS MS-V236)
Monitor: Acer S243HL
HDD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB

Wunsch - PC:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke Euch, viel Glück an alle und schöne Grüße aus dem Bayerischen Wald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emark (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Leser,

  so eine tolle Aktion! Seit Jahren bin ich treuer PCGH-Abonnent und  „füttere“ so (mindestens theoretisch) mein Bedürfnis nach der neuesten  Technik und neuen Trends. Anhand Eurer Tests und Eurer Einkaufsführer  habe ich die Komponenten für meine Desktop-PCs ausgewählt und 

  Von einem neuen PC träume ich seit langer Zeit… Ich habe mich dazu  entschlossen, alte und langsame Komponente zu upgraden, statt einen  neuen PC zu kaufen, weil es finanziell leichter zu überstehen ist.  Ist es einfach zu verstehen, wie toll Eure Aktion für mich ist, oder? 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
  Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
  CPU:  Intel Core i7-4770K, 3900 MHz
  RAM:  32 GB (4 x 8 GB: GSkill TridentX F3-2133C9-8GTX)
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 
  Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB 
  Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence One Dark Anthracite, ATX
  Netzteil: Corsair CX Series Modular CX750M, 750W
  Monitor: Acer S243HL, 24“

Meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Keep up the good work and pimp up my PC 

  Liebe Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remos (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

als der alte Rechenknecht bei aktuellen Spielen sehr deutlich an Schnappatmung litt, war im Frühjahr eine Aufrüstung fällig. Folgendes ist im Rahmen des damaligen Budgets herausgekommen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU-Kühler: DARK ROCK ADVANCED C1
Mainboard: MSI Z170A GAMING M5
RAM: Kingston Hyper X Fury DDR4-2666 16 GB
GPU: Gainward GeForce® GTX 570 1280MB "Phantom"
NT: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650W
Gehäuse: BeQuiet SILENT BASE 800
Monitor: Samsung Samsung Syncmaster 226BW
SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB M.2; Samsung EVO 850 250GB SATA
HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200rpm; Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB
Peripherie: Logitech MouseMan Dual Optical; Tastatur von Cherry G81

Wie Ihr seht, ist die Zusammenstellung nicht ganz optimal, Grafikkarte und Display mussten hintenanstehen, sollten aber bald getauscht werden. Nur leider flossen die finanziellen Mittel in andere „Projekte“. Ich glaube, mein Auto ist ein Mädchen. Ständig braucht es Geld für neue Sachen, zuletzt für zwei Paar Schuhe für den Winter. Doch da, ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels! PCGH rüstet PCs auf. Hier also meine Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die GTX 1080 würde sehr gut zum System passen, nicht nur farblich. Mit dem 27 Zöller in WQHD habe ich endlich ein großes Fenster zum Blick in die Welt der PC-Spiele. Maus und Tastatur haben über viele Jahre sehr gute Dienste geleistet, ein Trennung wird schwerfallen.

Selbstverständlich werden die neuen Komponenten von mir selbst im System implantiert.

Viele Grüße

Remos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timll (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe meinen Rechner nun schon 7 Jahre und so langsam wäre es an der Zeit ihn aufrüsten. Allerdings habe ich derzeit nicht das nötige Geld um mir einen komplett neuen Rechner zu zusammenzustellen deshalb hoffe ich darauf bei eurer Aktion den Rechner wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen zu können wobei ich ich an einer SSD wahrscheinlich nicht herumkommen werde. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6660
AMD Radeon HD 5750
ASUS P5ND Mainboard
500 GB HDD
4GB Corsair RAM
Corsair Gehäuse
750 Watt Cordair Netzteil


Meine Wunsch Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Renax (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Oh Gott sei Dank die Rettung ist nah,
PCGH´s Pimp my PC is da.

Der Rechner lief gut bis vor sechs Wochen,
als schließlich der  570 die Elko´s g´brochen.
Mit Löten stand es schlecht um sie,
da Renax tat dies nie.

Ein aufgeben kam nicht infrage,
sodass auf ihre alten Tage,
die 7600 GT musst Spielelast nun tragen.

Doch g´scheit spielen mit der alten Dame,
geht nicht so recht – keine Frage.

Neues müsst nun den PC behausen,
drum gab´s nach der langen Paus´,
Bestellung eines neuen Unterbaus.

Doch Geld das regnet nicht vom Himmel,
und die Spiele kriegen fast schon Schimmel,
da der neue Unterbau – CPU, Motherboard und RAM,
auch nicht vom Versandweg runter kam.

So stehe ich hier nun mit Bitten:
„Pimp my PC!“ ihr Schnitten. ;D
Also soll nun 1080 Power rein,
mit 27´ hinten dran – so soll´s sein.

Das war´s mit dem Gedicht,
und auch mit der Geschich´t.
Komponentenauswahl allerlei,
Ich mache dann die Bastelei.

Als hier mein aktuelles System (ist schon ins alte Case eingezogen und mit 7600GT):
Prozessor (noch): Core 2 Duo E6400@3,1GHz mit Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Mainboard:Asus P5B mit 4x1GB DDR2 800
GPU: Nvidia 7600GT (derzeit, eigentlich GTX 570)
Speicher: Seagate 1TB
Sonst immer im: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Wenn die Post mal liefern würde:
CPU: i5-6600K
Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme 4
RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz

Hier nun also meine Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde ich dann selbst einbauen bzw. aufbauen.


----------



## InsideTheCaseVincent (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier mit meiner Bewerbung richtig...

Meine Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein eigener Rechner:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 (3,4 GHz, 8 MB Cache, Sockel 1155)
Mainboard: MSI ZH77A-G41
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance (2x 4GB) DDR3-1600, CL9, rot
GPU: MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2G
PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W (+ CableMod Extension Kit)
WaKü: Corsair H100i V2 240mm
Gehäuse: NZXT S340
Speicher: SSD 128GB Samsung 840 Pro; HDD 2TB Toshiba 3,5"


----------



## Radi297 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

lange habe ich überlegt, ob ich - was Forenregeln angeht - ausnahmsweise 5 grade sein lasse. Da etwas Kreativität mit technischem Bezug in diesem Kontext meiner Meinung nach nicht schadet, wage ich einfach mal den Sprung ins kalte Wasser:

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

Hier noch ein Bild: *Bildupload erfolgt heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr, wenn ich Zuhause bin*

Vielen Dank fürs aufmerksame Lesen  - Ihr seid neugierig geworden? Das hoffe ich doch! Eine kleine Hilfestellung findet Ihr unter Text / Binär / Hexadezimal Konverter

P.S.: Nutzt den mittleren Bereich 

P.P.S.: Da die Zeichenkette - wie ich leider feststellen musste - alle 50 Zeichen getrennt und ein Leerzeichen eingefügt wird, bitte ich euch dieses per Suchen & Ersetzen herauszunehmen. Da Ihr Profis seid, mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass das nicht klappt


----------



## Lichtbringer22 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute 

Schön, das es diese Aktion wieder gibt. 

Ohne Lange Umschweife zu meiner mehr oder weniger aktuellen Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 Tower Kühler
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX2 Intel Z77 So.1155
RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 FURY Nitro
PSU:  530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 gedämmt Midi Tower 
Speicher: 250GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5"
Monitor: 27" (68,58cm) Dell UltraSharp U2713HM schwarz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Wunschkomponenten habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde aus Spaß an der Freude alles selbst einbauen.

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## da brew (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eine Aufrüstung meines PCs im Rahmen der Aktion "Pimp my PC".


Folgendes Grundgerüst steht bereit:

Gehäuse:           Coolermaster CM690
Mainboard:      Asus M5A 99X Evo
CPU:                    Phenom II x4 955
Kühler:               Thermalright IFX 14
RAM:                   8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
Grafik:                Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC
SSD/HDD:        Samsung 830/WD 6000 HLHX
Netzteil:            Be Quiet Pure Power 9 600W
Moni:                  alter Benq 22" (G2200WT)
Tasten:               noch ältere Logitech Cordless
Maus:                 Logitech MX518



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...um mit diesen Komponenten aufgerüstet zu werden:

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde an der Aktion teilzunehmen, da einerseits (siehe oben) die ein oder andere Komponente durchaus (sehr) in die Jahre gekommen ist. Natürlich ist die gewünschte Grafikkarte für den Prozessor eher zu mächtig, aber hier ist ohnehin schon in nächster Zeit eine Aufrüstung auf (leistungsmäßig mindestens) einen FX 83x0 vorgesehen.

Besten Dank ans Team und die Sponsoren für die Möglichkeit hier teilzunehmen;

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
da brew


----------



## icewo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,
um für die virtuelle Schlacht im ersten Weltkrieg gut gerüstet zu sein benötige ich noch ein paar upgrades! Hier ist mein jetztiger PC und meine gewünschte Konfiguration.

Mein PC:

Prozessor:     QuadCore Intel Core i5-4670K
Mainboard:   ASRock Z87 Pro3 
RAM:                8121 MB  (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 
Netzteil:          be quiet! PurePower 530W
Monitor:         BenQ GL2450H (Digital)  [24" LCD]
SSD:                  Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB  (120 GB, SATA-III)
HDD:                WDC WD10EZEX-00UD2A0  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
Gehäuse:        Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition
Tastatur:         Roccat Isku
Maus                Logitech G303
Headset:        Steelseries


Mein wünsch Konfiguration:

 Grafikkarte:  MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:     be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles:          ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Der Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um den Einbau würde ich mich selber kümmern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Lars Becker


----------



## little_hero (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

werfe ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring 

aktuelles System :

- i5 2500k
- AS Rock Z77 extreme 4
- 8GB Cosair 1600
- Gigabyte 750 OC
- 128GB Samsung/500GB Crucial/2TB Samsung
- BeQuiet 580w straight power E9
- Scythe Mine 2
- LG BlueRay Laufwerk
- Asus Xonar DX
- InWin 500 
- Dell 2410u



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschtes Upgrade :

 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erklärung weil :

Die Cpu ist mit Unterbau immer noch gut, nur müsste man ihr etwas mehr Takt geben. Dies ist in dem jetzigen Gehäuse eher schlecht da es an der Blüftung mangelt. Deswegen viel die Wahl auf das Gehäuse und den besseren Kühler. Auch wollte ich in die Richtung WHQ-Auflösung aufbrechen nur mit der jetzigen Pixelschubser kann man das vergessen. Bin ehrlich, das diese nur eine Übergangskarte ist, da ich meine vorherige 780ti jemanden aus der Bekanntschaft "vererben" konnte. Die GTX1070 wäre aber in meinen Augen ein guter Ersatz und könnte sich dann gut zur jetzigen CPU gesellen. 


Das verbauen der Teile würde ich selber bewerkstelligen.


Danke für die Möglichkeit die ihr hier bietet.


Grüße, little_Hero


----------



## country (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi

Der PC kommt von Mifcom
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 660
CPU: i5-3470?
180 GB SSD
1TB HDD
BeQuiet netzteil mit 500W
B75 Mainboard von MSI
4GB Ram (8 sind bestellt)

Aufrüsten würde ich:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Tussinella (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüss Euch

Als nun doch schon etwas ältere Frau (54 ) bin ich zwar nicht so wirklich versiert mit dem Thema Computer und kenne nur einen Teil meiner Hardware.
Trotzdem bewerbe ich mich natürlich auch gerne zum Aufrüsten meines PC´s.

Bekannte Hardware ist im Moment:
 Mainboard von Gigabyte
CPU: Intel Quad
Garfikkarte: Palit GTX 770 Jetstream (Auf dem Bild ist noch die vorherige GTX 570!)
Netzteil: Seasonic X660 Gold
Gehäuse: Cooler Master

Meine Auswahl wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HulkamaniA22 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auf den ersten Blick würde man meinen, dass mein Pc nicht unbedingt eine Aufrüstung nötig hätte. Doch wie so häufig steckt auch hier der Teufel im Detail: Zwar ist die Plattform samt Sockel 1151 Asus B150 Pro Gaming, Intel Core i3 6100 und 8 GB DDR4 2133 von HyperX recht neu, allerdings ist bei bei der letzten Aufrüstung aus Geldmangel leider vor allem Peripherie zu kurz gekommen.
Das hauptsächliche Problemkind ist allerdings die Grafikkarte in Zusammenspiel mit dem Monitor. Meine alte R9 270 von Powercolor hat schon in meinem vorherigen Pc ihren Dienst getan und kommt in aktuellen Spielen mehr und mehr an ihre Grenzen. Einige Titel sind nur noch mit vielen Abstrichen, was Details angeht, überhaupt spielbar.
Noch Schlimmer steht es allerdings um meinen Monitor: Mein "Guter Alter" Dell 2209WA hat wahrlich seine besten Zeiten hinter sich und müsste dringend in den Ruhestand geschickt werden. In Zeiten von 4K-Gaming ist er mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 1680x1050 schon längst nicht mehr "up to date". Das würde sich mit der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G in Zusammenspiel dem iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 ändern.
Die restlichen Komponenten verrichten hingegen mehr oder weniger zufriedenstellend ihren Dienst: Sowohl das Seasonic M12 II 520 evo als auch die Samsung SSD 850 evo mit 250 GB liefern eine mehr als solide Leistung ab. Auch das Gehäuse, ein Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition, welches ich als Prämie für ein PCGH-2 Jahres Abo bekommen habe, bietet meiner Hardware ein gutes Zuhause, allerdings könnten die Lüfter unter Vollast noch etwas leiser sein (daher auch die Wahl der be quiet! Silent Wings).
Leider steht mit dem Prozessorkühler ein Zukünftig weiteres Problemkind fest: Zwar tut der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 im Moment mit ausreichend Leistung zuverlässig seinen Dienst, aber das nicht besonders leise und mit kaum Reserven für ein Upgrade: Ich plane nach dem Release von Kaby-Lake auf einen übertaktbaren Vierkerner, also vermutlich den i5 7600k aufzurüsten. Spätestens dann wäre er ohnehin mehr als überfordert.
Wie schon angesprochen handelt es sich bei den Eingabegeräten um Budgetware: Als Tastatur dient eine Sharkoon Skiller und als Maus verwende ich die Sharkoon Shark Force in grün. Bei dem Headset handelt es sich um das Sharkoon Shark Zone H10, also alles Geräte die zwar ihren Dienst tun, aber auch kein bisschen mehr.

Insgesamt sieht man also: Der Pc scheint auf den ersten Blick zwar leistungstechnisch auf Höhe der Zeit zu sein, im Detail offenbaren sich allerdings eklatante Schwächen bei Peripherie und Grafikkarte. Deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mein Pc ausgewählt würde und ich meine alten Komponenten endlich in den Ruhestand schicken könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Flemming Schmieta

Hier noch einmal alle aktuell verbauten Komponenten aufgelistet:

Intel Core i3 6100
Cooler master Hyper TX3
Asus B150 Pro Gaming
8 GB DDR4 HyperX 2133
Powercolor R9 270 Turbo Duo
Samsung SSD 850 evo 250 GB
Seagate HDD 250 GB
Seasonic M12 II 520 evo
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH
Dell 2209 WA
Sharkoon Skiller
Sharkoon Shark Force
Sharkoon Shark Zone H10

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## xStevooo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und auch allen anderen aus dem Forum.  

Ich würde gerne bei der Aufrüstaktion gewinnen, denn ich bin derzeit Student und habe nicht das Budget um eine Aufrüstung selbst zu finanzieren.
Ich zocke in meiner Freizeit spiele wie GTA 5 / Online, The Witcher, 7D2D, Rainbow Six, ARK, Fifa sowie No mans sky.
Da ich sehnsüchtig auf Titel wie Kingdom Come Deliverance und M&B Bannerlords warte
 und diese natürlich, als eingefleischter Gamer, in höchsten Details und mit der bestmöglichen Auflödung zocken möchte, würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen, falls ich einer der Glücklichen wärr, der von euch gezogen wird.

Desweiteren bin ich selbst bei Youtube und Twitch tätig und ihr würdet, wenn ihr mich auswählt, nicht nur mich sondern auch meine Zuschauer glücklich machen, da ich dann qualitativ besseren Content bieten kann.

Ich hoffe somit sehr, dass ich einer der auserwählten sein darf.

Ich würde die Teile gerne selbst verbauen und euch gern ein Video sowie Fotos nach dem Umbau zukommen lassen.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: Intel Xeon 1231v3
Graka: R9 290 Trix 
MB: Gigabyte Z97 D3H
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
Cpu kühler: Brocken Eco
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9
SSD crucial mx100
HDD Seagate 1TB


Folgende Teile habe ich ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte) Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Kn0x1c (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dieser Moment wenn man nicht mehr von einem ruhigen, kühlem System sprechen kann, sondern der PC zum Heizkraftwerk mutiert ist und das einzige Teil was kühlende Luft spendet der rotierende Stromzähler ist. Die Stromrechnung kein Blatt Papier sondern ein Beweisstück gegen Gaming ist, das auf keinen Fall den Weg zum Hausdrachen finden darf. Der Raum beim PC-Betrieb nur mit Ohrschützern betreten werden kann, da sonst akute Gefahr für permanente Gehörschädigung besteht und selbst die Wärme-Süchtige Katze ihr alteingesessener Schlafplatz auf dem PC aufgrund von angeschmortem Fell verlassen hat.
In diesem Moment könnte man der Überlegung nahe sein sich ein paar neue Teile zu zulegen. 
Nun, hier bin ich Freunde der Sonne, in der Hoffnung Teile zu gewinnen, die mich aktuelle Spiele auch ohne extremes Overclocking spielen lassen.


Ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen die GTX 1070 gekauft, womit ich zum Glück schon mal keine neue Grafikkarte brauche. Davor waren zwei Radeon HD5770 drinnen im CrossFireX-Verbund, beide von ca. 600MHz auf 980MHz übertaktet, womit diese Temperaturen von über 95°C erreichten (ja man kann damit Kochen, schon ausprobiert). 

Der Phenom wird auch von seinem Standard-Takt von 3,2GHz auf 3,9GHz geboosted (bei mehr fängt mein Mainboard das leuchten an, leider nicht von einer schönen Beleuchtung). Leider hab ich eine tolle Wasserkühlung an meinem Mainboard. Ich kann aus eigenen Analysen sagen: Wasserkühlungen sind nicht so effektiv wenn man sie, mangels Ausstattung, mit Luft und ohne Kühlanschluss betreibt. Daher wäre ein neues Mainboard (Prozessor kauf ich) nicht ganz fehl am Platz.

Der Speicher bleibt schön kühl, da er 1. Auch von Anfang des Jahres neu gekauft ist und 2. Riesen Kühlkörper hat und 3. Direkt neben einem Lüfter steht.

Das Netzteil arbeitet seit 4 Jahren seine Dienst ab und ich mach mir doch Sorgen das es mir bald seinen Dienst verweigert, sodass ich auch hier ein neues brauche.

Natürlich hab ich einen Big Tower mit wirklich vielen Lüftern, aber wenn es warm wird, dann werden die Lüfter böse. Wer schon mal in einem Rechenzentrum stand, der kann sich ungefähr vor stellen wie es in meinem Zimmer klingt. Eine wirklich herausragende Firma, ist das Problem angegangen und stellt ultra leise Lüfter her, wir kenne sie alle, BeQuiet!, deswegen wären Lüfter auch ganz angebracht. 

Der gute alte Dell 24“ Bildschirm ist jetzt seit mehr als 6 Jahren in meinem Besitz, sodass ich langsam eine Ablöse benötige. Wäre da nicht ein 28“ Bildschirm ein ehrwürdiger Ersatz?

Meine momentane Peripherie-Ausstattung besteht aus einer 10€ „Gaming“-Maus und einer Business-Tastatur von Dell. Kennt ihr diese Headsets vom CallCenter? Die man im Angebot für 2€ beim Kaufland kaufen kann? Wenn man so eins kauft und das Mikro mit Klebeband an Kopfhörer klebt, dann hat man mein Headset, deutsche Markenqualität, sogar in Deutschland produziert…
Deswegen, auch hier, eine kleine Optimierung wäre doch ganz nett, kann auch gerne ne große sein 

Auswahl:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Ausstattung:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition (OC: 6x 3,9GHz)
Speicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x 8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX1070 OC Edition
SSD: Vertex 3 120GB
HDD: 1x WD Green 1.5TB und 3x Barracude 1TB 7200RPM 
Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred V3
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 650W 

Als Informatiker und Bastler würde ich die Freude eines Weihnachtsfestes schon beim Einbau spüren, sodass ich dieses Jahr 2 mal Weihnachtsfreude haben könnte. Bitte beschert mir mein 2. Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## marvin033 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion, 

Mein aktueller PC schafft bei meinen Lieblingsspielen kaum mehr als 25-30 fps auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen. Der Spielspaß hält sich dabei logischerweise sehr in Grenzen. Meine Grafikkarte muss ich selbst dafür schon übertakten, was leider zu häufigen Spielabstürzen führt bzw. mnachmal stürzt auch mein ganzer PC ab. Leider passiert das meistens dann, wenn ich meinen Spielstand noch nicht gespeichert habe. Allgemein nähert sich meine Grafikkarte langsam ihrem Lebensende, da sie auch im Normalbetrieb an sehr häufigen Fehlern und Komplettabstürzen leidet. Da ich hinzukommend auch nicht das nötige Budget habe, um meinen PC selbst aufzurüsten, jedoch sehr gerne weiterhin darauf aktuelle Spiele spielen möchte, würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn sie mir die Chance geben meinen PC aufzurüsten. Ich habe auch die nötigen Kenntnisse das Aufrüsten selbst vorzunehmen. 

Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind:
CPU: Intel Core i3 4160
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti
RAM: 8gb DDR3
Mainboard: Medion H81H3-EM2
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 
Netzteil: FSP Group 350W
HDD: 1Tb Seagate 3,5´´
Gehäuse: Antec gx-200
Monitor: Acer B246hyl

Ein Bild des PC-Innenraums befindet sich im Anhang.


Meine ausgewählten Produkte sind: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen: 

Carmen Brehm


----------



## YaDD (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH - Team,

es ist wieder toll bei dieser Aktion mitzumachen.


Mein aktuelles  System sieht so aus:

Prozessor: Intel I7 860 @3,7GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2 GB Gskill DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 660 Ti OC 2GB
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB SSD & WD 400 GB HDD & Samsung 500 GB HDD
Brenner: LG GH22NS50
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard mit 2 120mm Lüftern
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E7 600W
Monitor: Syncmaster 226BW (1680x1050)

Ich habe folgende Upgradevariante gewählt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig).


Ich denke dies bietet den besten Kompromiss die Spielleistung  und  den Spielspaß zu erhöhen.

Ich würde gerne selber alles umbauen.

Viele Grüße

YaDD


----------



## -Christoph- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

meine aktueller Pc:

Chieftec Dragon (CS-601)
i5 2500K (mit Boxed Lüfter)
Asus P8Z77-M
2x4 GB DDR3 1866 Gskill Sniper
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850
be quiet Straight Power e9 400w
HDD: 1TB Seagate
DVD Brenner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von mir gewünschten Komponenten: 


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christoph


----------



## -Benjamin- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, hier meine Bewerbung:


Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein vorhandener PC:
Fractal Design Define R5
i5 2500K @ 4,1GHZ
Shadow Rock 2
8GB 1866 MHZ
Asus P8Z77-M
Radeon HD 7850
Delta DPS500QB
1 SSD + 2 HDD
1 Blu Ray + 1 DVD


----------



## simitar30 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Was soll ich sagen? Ich war gerade dabei meinen PC umzugestalten, dadurch fehlen jetzt schon 2 Bauteile, ansonsten wären folgende Bauteile enthalten:

MSI K9A2GM V2
Sapphire Radeon HD 4750
BeCool 550 W Netzteil
4 GB DDR 3
AMD A4 X2 
Seagate 500 GB
DVD-Brenner
Monitor von Fujitsu Siemens 19"
img20161019waovbx05cqne.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Der neue Rechner würde folgende Bestandteile enthalten, wenn ich gewinnen sollte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1

Mit diesem neuen System könnte ich wieder ungestört World of Warcraft spielen und diverse Office-Programme sowie Bildbearbeitungsprogramme nutzen.

Viele Grüße
simitar30


----------



## Tobaggy (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine PC:

Mainboard: 	Asrock 
CPU:		i7 2600 (non K)
Grafikkarte:	Gainward GTX 560 Ti
RAM:		12GB DDR3 1333 (2x4GB + 2x2GB)
Festplatten:	750GB HDD + 120GB SSD
CPU Kühler:	EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner
Netzteil:	be quiet straight power 10 400W
Gehäuse:	BitFenix Merc Alpha
Gehäuselüfter:	3x BitFenix Spectre
Tastatur:	Cherry Stream XT
Maus:		Logitech M705
Monitor:	Samsung SyncMaster T220
Staubfilter:	Fliegengitter von DM 

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## fatDOX8 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

da der Sommer jetzt deutlich vorbei ist will mein Bruder auch wieder zocken, geht nur schwer da meine alte 7970 nun nach zweimaligen reanimieren(backen) nun entgültig tot ist

bis ich auf Zen aufrüstet habe hält er es auch noch mit seinen PhenomII auf 4Ghz durch und würde dann meine 290+FS2333 nehmen ich die 1080+iiyama1440p

der Pure Rock Slim würde ins Wohnzimmer wandern und dortigen Boxed ersetzen
die Lüfter würden die des Liqtech ersetzen, die fingen an zu klappern und sind runtergeregelt im Gehäuse vorne drin
mit der Peripherie werden wir uns schon einig werden^^

bisherigen systeme

____________meins________________________Bruder
CPU_______i7-3820 _____________________Phenom II X4 965
Mobo _____Gigabyte x79-UD3 _________Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
Kühler ____Noctua NH-D14 ____________Liqtech 120X Liquid Cooler
GPU ______Asus 290DC2OC ___________Club3D 7970 (tot, surft mit onboard)
Monitor___Eizo FS2333 ________________Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW
PSU_______Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ____iVektor Midi Tower




die Auswahl sehe dann wie folg taus :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## XxEXUSxX (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC
Cpu=Intel 6600Q 
Board = ASUS P8Z77-M Pro, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155
RAM =8gb
Gpu=Asus gtx 560 directcu 
Cpu kühler =thermaltake Silver arrow 
Gehäuse =aerocool hawk 

Mein Wunsch 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 67 (11 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poy (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

das "Pimp my PC" ist wirklich eine geile Aktion. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät dran.
Da meine letzte Aufrüstaktion (natürlich mithilfe des PCGH-Forums ) schon eine Weile her ist und ich da nicht alles aufgerüstet habe kommt mir die Aktion wie gerufen.




*Derzeit ist folgendes eingebaut:*


CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
MoBo: FC Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB
GraKa: AMD Radeon HD 7800
Netzteil: SF-450P14XE(HX)
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM
SSD: SanDisk Plus 240GB
Monitor: LG FLATRON E2251
Gehäuse: OEM-Ware von ARLT
Maus/Tastatur: OEM-Ware von Microsoft


*Was ich mir wünschen würde:*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Und hier die *Bilder *meises *derzeitigen Aufbaus*:
*PC:   **                                                                         Bildschirm:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich bedanke mich bei euch und den Hardwarepartnern, dass Ihr solch eine tolle Aktion am Start habt, und würde mich riesig über die Gelegenheit freuen, die Möglichkeiten meines PCs auszuweiten. 

Nun ligts an euch ..... * "Rate my Setup"* 

Viele Grüße
Poy (LxxL)


----------



## vvolf69 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
Hallo liebe Freunde der PCGH-Community,

Bevor ich mich meinem Beitrag zu dem Gewinnspiel widme, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen mich bei der Redaktion und den Sponsoren zu bedanken. Ich bin seit vielen Jahren ein aufmerksamer und treuer Leser der Printausgabe. Auch dem Forum konnte ich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder sehr viele nützliche Informationen aus diversen tollen Threads, wie z.B. zum Thema Speichermythen und Netzteilübersicht, gewinnen. Dabei war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass ich immer noch nicht Teil dieser tollen Community bin. Das habe ich jetzt endlich mal nachgeholt und unabhängig von diesem Gewinnspiel werde ich mich auch sicherlich zukünftig hoffentlich auch produktiv hier einbringen. Dafür vorab schonmal ein herzliches Danke an die Redaktion, die Community und genauso auch ein herzliches Danke an die Sponsoren für diesen tollen Wettbewerb.

Ich bin seit jeher sehr technikbegeistert und baue nunmehr seit fast 25 Jahren meine PCs selbst. Begonnen hat das alles mit einem i486 DX33, damals noch von der Stange, der aber schon sehr bald in seine Einzelteile zerlegt wurde. Seit dieser Zeit begleitet mich auch die Printausgabe von PC-Games, die damals neu heraus kam und eine der ersten deutschsprachigen Gamingzeitschriften für PCs überhaupt war. Und dabei ist es auch geblieben. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die Ihren PC fertig konfiguriert kaufen und dann jahrelang laufen lassen. Im Gegenteil, ich rüste meinen PC regelmäßig mindestens einmal im Jahr auf. Der nächste Updatezyklus steht praktisch schon wieder vor der Tür und diesmal sollen vor allem im Bereich Grafik und Gehäuse Neuerwerbungen ins Haus kommen.  An dieser Stelle mal die Details zu meinem aktuellen PC:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @3.8GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
RAM:  2x 8GB DDR3 Kingston Fury HyperX 2133
GPU: Asus Strix R9 390 OC
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
SSD: 2x SanDisk Ultra II 240GB
HDD: 1TB WD Caviar Green
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
HDD: 250GB WD Scorpio
DVD: LG BD-RE  BH10LS38
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite Series 600T White
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF
Gehäuselüfter: 3x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm PWM 
Gehäuselüfter: 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro schwarz 200mm
Monitor: LG Flatron E2381
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia
Headset: Superlux HD681 Evo + Zalman ZM-MIC1

Der PC wird vor allem für 4 Haupteinsatzgebiete genutzt: Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop, Rendering, Webdesign (ich betreibe meinen eigenen Blog) und ab und zu Gaming. Die typischen Officeanwendungen und Surfen kommen natürlich noch hinzu. Wenn ich mal zocke, sind es zuletzt vor allem Titel wie Fallout 4 und GTA V. Generell haben es mir Open World Spiele angetan, Simulationen wie Civilization oder Autorennspiele kommen aber auch gerne mal dran. Seit neustem muss mein PC hier vor allem sich der Herausforderung von Forza Horizon 3 stellen und im nächsten Jahr wird sicher Red Dead Redemption 2 die Hardware ausreizen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wahl für den Aufrüstplan fiel auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wie bereits geschrieben liegt der Fokus auf Grafik und Gehäuse. Bis vor kurzem tat nebem dem 24er LG-Monitor noch ein 2493HM von Samsung seinen Dienst. Dieser hat aber leider beschlossen kurzfristig den Betrieb für immer einzustellen. Die Backlights waren am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer angelangt, nachdem ich vorher schon die Elkos des Netzteils tauschen musste. Gerade wenn es an Bildbearbeitung und Webdesign geht, ist der Leidensdruck mit dem kleinen LG schon ziemlich groß, auch in Hinscht auf Ergonomie hat er wenig zu bieten. Der Standfuß läßt sich nicht in der Höhe verstellen und die dringend benötigte Pivot-Funktion ist nicht vorhanden. Der LG war eigentlich auch immer nur als zweiter Monitor gedacht. Ein neuer Monitor tut also wirklich Not. Bei meinem Einsatzbereich kann der Monitor eigentlich gar nicht groß genug sein und mehr Pixel, vor allem eine höhere Pixeldichte ist auch mehr als wilkommen. Insofern fiel die Wahl auf den 28"er in 4K. Die alte Grafikkarte, immerhin zwar eine R9 390, die sich auch ordentlich übertakten läßt, kommt mit der Auflösung allerdings deutlich über ihre Grenze hinaus und somit fiel die zweite Auswahl die ich zu treffen hatte auf die GTX 1070, um den riesigen neuen Monitor auch angemessen zu befeuern. Gerade beim Rendering wären die annähernd 50% Mehrleistung der GTX 1070 in meinen bevorzugten Anwendungen auch eine erhebliche Erleichterung und würden mir eine Unmenge an Zeit sparen.  Herzstück ist aber klar der große Monitor, der würde mir wirklich große Freude machen!

Das aktuell benutzte Gehäuse hat nach zig Umbauten inzwischen auch seine beste Zeit deutlich hinter sich. Auch hier war und ist ein Austausch bereits angedacht und dringend nötig. Die Lüftersteuerung, eine Schwachstelle bei dem Gehäuse, ist defekt, diverse Kunststoffteile sind inzwischen ziemlich porös und zerbröckeln schlicht unter den Fingern bei jeder Umbaumassnahme. Das Seitenfenster zum Beispiel ist so ein Teil, dass davon betroffen ist, denn am Rahmen haben sich inzwischen die Schraubenhalterungen aufgelöst und deswegen musste ich das Fenster nach dem letzten Umbau mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixieren, was natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung ist. Da Gehäuse bei mir durchaus länger leben müssen, ich tausche da höchstens alle 5-6 jahre mal aus, sollte es schon ein hochwertiger Tower sein, am liebsten wieder mit Seitenfenster und Schalldämmung wäre auch ein nettes Feature. Im aktuellen Gehäsue ist doch vor allem der 200er Gehäuselüfter in der Front ziemlich laut, was bei längerem Arbeiten sehr störend ist. Das be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black wäre da also die perfekte Wahl, bietet es doch wirklich alles was ich mir nur wünsche.

Bis auf den gerade schon erwähnten 200er Gehäuselüfter in der Front, sind ansonsten alle Lüfter auch der CPU-Kühler bereits auf einem aktuellen Stand und mit be quiet! ausgestattet. Da habe ich also keinen Aufrüstbedarf. Das Netzteil jedoch ist bereits ein wenig älter, auch wenn ich da mit dem L8 CM von be quiet! solide Qualität gekauft habe. Ein Austausch würde vor allem durch die höhere Effizienz meinen Geldbeutel auch an der Steckdose schonen und das ist doch immer willkommen. Teilmodular ist ein Feature das ich über die Jahre wirklich zu schätzen gelernt habe. Es macht den Umbau des PCs doch um so viel einfacher. Für jemand der selten am Rechner schraubt eine Investition die kaum lohnt, aber für den Bastler wirklich Gold wert.  Insofern also fällt die Wahl auf das be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt.

Die letzte Auswahl, aber genauso mehr als nur willkommen: das Bundle aus Tastatur, Maus, Mauspad und Headset. Aktuell habe ich hier noch eine Logitech G19 stehen. War vor einigen Jahren mal eine sehr gute und auch nicht gerade günstige Investition. Inzwischen hat sich aber auch hier der Verschleiß schon deutlich eingestellt. Eine mechanische Tastatur bietet da doch schon, gerade für Vielschreiber erhebliche Vorteile und ein neues Headset ist auch eine sehr nette und nützliche Zugabe zusammen mit einer der bekannt hochwertigen Gamingmäuse von Roccat.

Als alter Bastler würde ich mir den Spaß des Auspackens und vor allem des Zusammenbauens natürlich nur ungern entgehen lassen. Da ich die Überschrift des Gewinnspiels "Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf" aber auch als Projekt verstehe, würde ich die Entscheidung dazu der Redaktion überlassen. Solltet ihr euch für meinen Beitrag entscheiden und Ihr gönnt mir obendrauf noch dazu den Spaß selbst zu basteln, dann verspreche ich hoch und heilig den Projektcharakter des Gewinnspiels zu ehren und für die Redaktion sowohl hochwertiges Bildmaterial, als auch für die Community 3 Videos zur Verfügung zu stellen: Unboxing, Zerlegen des alten PC und Zusammenbau des neuen. Eine gute digitale Spiegelreflexkamera hierfür ist vorhanden und einen Kameramann hätte ich auch. Ihr könntet euch also über guten Content zu dem Thema freuen.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich noch noch einmal anmerken, dass ich regelmäßig meinen PC aufrüste. Die "alten" Teile stelle ich dabei normalerweise auf ebay zur Auktion. Das würde ich auch diesmal tun. Sollte ich gewinnen, bekäme ich praktisch einen Aufrüstzyklus geschenkt und daher würde ich, als bekanntermaßen großer Fan des SV Darmstadt 98 (mein eingangs erwähnter Blog beschäftigt sich mit den Lilien), den Auktionserlös der alten Teile an die Jonathan Heimes Stiftung DU MUSST KÄMPFEN! zu Gunsten krebskranker Kinder spenden. Ich habe mir viele Bewerbungen hier durchgelesen und es waren sehr viele Systeme dabei, die noch einiges an durchaus aktuellen Teilen enthielten. Auch wenn ich nicht ausgewählt werden sollte, hat vielleicht einer der Gewinner Lust sich dieser Idee anzuschließen. 

Ich hoffe der Post ist nicht zu lange geraten, aber ich wollte doch ein wenig zurückgeben für diese tolle Aktion. Noch einmal herzlichen Dank für diesen Wettbewerb an die Redaktion und auch an die Sponsoren. Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Bruebaker1978 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hier meine Wunsch-Aufrüstoption:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit betreibe ich eine GTX 285 in Kombination mit einem i7 920, den ich leicht übertaktet habe! Als Kühlung verwende ich einen Mugen 2, Spielraum für ein paar MHz hätte ich noch, aber was neues wäre für höhere Taktraten wahrscheinlich besser. Mein Netzteil von bequiet hat mit >700 Watt auch noch Reserven für einen Ausbau. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich 12GB verbaut, auf den beiden HDDs mit je 256 GB ist einmal XP und einmal Vista als Betriebssystem installiert und auf der SSD von OCZ(Vector) arbeitet Windows 7. Dank gog werde ich aber die XP Festplatte bald einstampfen können). Ansonsten zocke ich auch modernere Spiele  wie Fallout 4 oder Anno, aber mit teils minimalen Einstellungen, da meine Grafikarte das auf meinem 21Zoll CRT sonst nicht in 1600x1200 schafft! Das Gehäuse ist ein Big Tower von Chieftec.
Hier noch die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an all eure Sponsoren, die so eine Aktion möglich machen und es wäre natürlich schön, zu den Gewinnern zu zählen. Sollte ich zu den glücklichen gehören, würde ich die Bauteile gerne von euch in der Redaktion einbauen lassen! 

Schöne Grüße aus der verregneten Oberpfalz
Bruebaker1978


----------



## Fabian-GT (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey ho! 
Geniales Gewinnspiel, da versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.

Aktuelle Bestückung:

Mainboard: MS 7707 Version 1.1
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2300
CPU-Kühler: Aldi CPU-Kühler...
Grafikkarte: Nvidea Geforce 550 Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: Ballistix Sport 2x8GB DDR3 1600 MT/s
Netzteil: FSP Group Fortron/Source F


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SP450-60EMDN ATX Power Supply 450W 120mm Fan Netzteil
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner
Festplatte: 2 TB 
Gehäuse: Aldi Gehäuse...
Sonstiges: WLAN dual band PCI-E Adapter; Samsung S24D300H 24zoll Monitor; Logitech MK520 Wireless combo Tastatur und Maus

Mein Wunsch: 

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte) 

Viel Glück an Alle!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zur Abwechslung ein kleines Gedicht,  

Es ist ein Jahr vergangen und wieder nichts passiert,
der mr.4ever zockt mit seinem Phenom der leider nichts rasiert.

Nach mehr Anbindung und Ruhe sehnt sich dessen Grafikkarte,
deshalb sind Mainboard und Gehäuse mit auf der Wunschkarte.

Aufgrund des Boostes und somit dynamischen Lasten,
könnte das alte Netzteil für spätere Ideen nicht passen.

Auch die Tastatur sieht etwas mitgenommen aus,
wird in Rente geschickt werden vor dem Gar aus.

Der Monitor, der nicht so ganz versteht,
was seinen Nutzer beim Spielen eigentlich bewegt,
 ist ein gemächlicher der alten Schule,
und bringt lediglich 60 Hz auf die Spule.

Allerdings möchte ich euch nicht länger aufhalten
und die Bewerbung fortan objektiver gestalten:


Mein aktueller PC:
Phenom II X4 955@ 3,8 GHz
Thermalright Macho HR-02
Gigabyte 990 XA-UD3
Sapphire HD 7870
2x 4 Gb Corsair XMS3 DDR3
be quiet! System Power S6 700W
Cooler Master HAF 922
Western Digital Caviar Black 1 Tb + Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 Gb
Samsung C23A550U
Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II
Mad Catz Cyborg V.7
Steelseries 4 HD

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

 Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 67 (7 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich als Gewinner ausgewählt werden würde, würde ich mir selbstverständlich eine Sockel 1151 CPU und DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher dazu kaufen. Da ich den Großteil meiner Semesterferien gearbeitet habe, wäre das finanziell möglich. Für eine komplett neue Basis fehlt mir aber schlichtweg das Geld.

Um meinen Favoriten  den I5 6600K ordentlich übertakten zu können, habe ich mich für das Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium entschieden. Außerdem wäre das Mainboard die ideale Basis um die nächsten Jahre mit allem Notwendigen ausgestattet zu sein. 11 CPU Phasen, PCIe 3.0, USB 3.1, Sata M.2 und sehr gute Kühlkörper.
Das Dark Base 900 Pro hat mich vor allem aufgrund der vollen Modularität, der niedrigen Lautstärke und der Größe überzeugt.
Um auch für einen späteren GPU Wechsel ideal gewappnet zu sein habe ich mich für das Dark Power Pro 11 entschieden.
Der 144 Hz Monitor in Kombination mit der neuen CPU würde es mir ermöglichen meine Lieblingsspiele (Assetto Corsa & RaceRoom Racing Experience) noch flüssiger zu genießen. Das Periperhie-Set von Roccat, welches unter Anderem eine mechanische Tastatur enthält, würde das Gesamtpaket ideal abrunden.


----------



## funeo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

also meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein "aktuelles" System ist mega lame...
Verbaut sind momentan nur...

LC600GP2 v2.0 Netzteil von LC-Power
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 Mainboard
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400
mega alte GF8500GT mit 1GB DDR2
4 GB RAM 
PCI Adapter für WLAN von Edimax (EW-7612PIn)
2 HDD von Samsung (1TB und 500 GB)
und noch ein paar alte nicht nennenswerte Schnittstellen wie CD-Rom Laufwerk und CD-Brenner


----------



## Zool (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

da mein PC auch nicht mehr der aktuellste und vor allem schnellste ist, würde ich auch gerne an der Aufrüstaktion teilnehmen.

Mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P
CPU: Core i3-6100
CPU-Kühler: boxed
RAM: 8GB Mushkin Stealth Stiletto DDR3-1600
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 960 OC
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 8
HDD: 1TB Western Digital
Gehäuse: Corsair 100R
Monitor: Asus VX279H

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zum Schluss noch ein Bild meines aktuellen Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Zool


----------



## BioxX1337 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag.
!Tolle Aktion für Leute mit wenig oder sogar, gar kein Geld. Danke!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Cougar Solution
Gehäusekühlung: 6x Corsair Lüfter (wie ein Flugzeug, als würde er abheben >.>)
Mainboard: MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2400 (3.10 GHz)
Prozessorkühlung: Standard Boxed Kühlung
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 660 OC (Gigabyte)
RAM: 16GB (4x G.Skill) - 1333 MHz
Festplatte: 1TB (Hitachi)
Laufwerk(e): 1x Blu-Ray (Reader); 1x DVD (Reader & Burner)
Monitor: ASUS VS278Q (mit einem einzigen Pixelfehler, bei der Lieferung bereits gehabt - umtausch war nicht möglich -.-)
Maus: ROCCAT Kova [+] (halb kapput, aber naja) 
Tastatur: ROCCAT Isku FX (der Quietscher)
Mousepad: ROCCAT Taito Mid-Size (3mm) (gammelt schon, haha)
Headset: Logitech G430 (40€ Angebot im Internet - Schnäppchenjäger, läuft bei mir) *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nur so am Rande. 


Spoiler



Und das alles dank meinem BAföG Geld vor 3 Jahren (ach ja, das waren tolle Zeiten - jetzt so pleite, wie Bill Gates. Ha!) >_<
P.S.:
Leute, versucht so gut wie möglich nur unabhängig von jemanden zu sein. Wenn Ihr nicht Arbeiten (Geld verdienen) könnt wegen irgendwelche (private) Probleme, die euch behindern, findet eine Lösung dagegen (z.B. mit Freunden reden = brainstorming). Alles im Gedanken noch einmal durchgehen lassen u.s.w.! Ich will jetzt nicht über das Leben sprechen, wie es funktioniert oder was man machen soll, aber nur noch mal so nebenbei gesagt. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die Upgrade Komponenten:

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte?
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)

Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler?
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse?
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team und die anderen Sponsoren (MSI, be quiet!, ROCCAT & iiyama) für die Ermöglichung des Upgrades und die künftige Zufriedenstellung eines PC Liebhaber(s). 

Ich wünsche euch anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und einen wunderschönen "zocker"Abend.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BioxX


----------



## KB-58 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
Für das Gewinnspiel werde ich zu erst eine Liste aller zurzeit verbauten Komponenten aufzeigen und anschließend die Gewünschten Teile.
Am Ende meines Beitrags werde ich ein paar Sätze als Erläuterung zu meinen Entscheidungen mitteilen.

hier nun erst einmal mein jetziges PC-System:

- Monitor: 1x Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27"
- Gehäuse: 1x Xigmatek ELYSIUM
- Lüfter: 7x NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 140
- Radiator: 1x Magicool 420, 1x Magiccool 280
- Ausgleichsbehälter: 1x Watercool
- Pumpe: 1x Aquacomputer
- CPU-Kühler: 1x Zalman
- GPU-1-Kühler: 1x Watercool
- Netzteil: 1x SuperFlower SF-800P14HE
- Mainboard: 1x Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
- CPU: 1x AMD FX 8370
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Avexir Blitz Series 1.1 LED weiß DIMM 8GB, DDR3-2666C11
- GPU-1: Sapphire  AMD HD 7970
- GPU-2: VTX3D Radeon R9 280X
- Opt.-Laufwerk: 1x Samsung Blu-ray Disc
- SSHD: 3x Seagate SSHD 1TB (Raid-0)
- Tastatur: 1x Logitech G510S
- Maus: 1x G700
- Headset: Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer 


Und nun die Ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Nähere Erläuterung:
Gerne hätte ich bei den Ausgewählten Produkten auf 2-3 Dinge verzichtet (z.B. Lüfter und Kühler) da ich mit meinen jetzigen Komponenten 100% zufrieden bin,
doch leider ist es so Bestandteil des Gewinnspiels.
Aber nun erst einmal ganz von vorne.
Das Neuste an meinem jetzigen PC ist  der Monitor, dicht gefolgt von der AMD-FX CPU, die einen Phenom2 X4 980 ersetzt hat.
Davor ist das Board mit dem Arbeitsspeicher dazu gekommen, also ein typischer Aufrüst und Bastel-PC [leicht an den Gewebeschläuchen der Wasserkühlung zu erkennen  ]

Und nun zu meiner Entscheidung der Gewinnspiel-Komponenten, denn der Witcher soll nicht mehr ruckeln.
Also raus mit den 2 angestaubten GPU´s und rein mit der MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G.
Mein altes Headset ist nun auch schon 6 Jahre alt, also her mit den Leckerchen von ROCCAT.
Zwei Monitore sind besser als einer und die GForce will gefordert werden, da bietet sich ja der iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 super an.

Abschließend wünsche ich noch allen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel, echt beeindruckend was manche Leute alles zu Ihren PC geschrieben haben.
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
KB-58


----------



## niceoverview (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Jetziges System I5 4460
Gtx 970 Strix


----------



## Homer S (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich weiß nicht ob das zugelassen wird aber ich möchte hier nicht mein System updaten lassen was es auch, wenigsten zum Teil nötig hätte (z.B. GeForce GTX 560 Ti).
Ich möchte mich hier mit dem Rechner meiner Freundin bewerben, da dieser noch deutlich mehr bedarf hat.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen guten alten Intel Quad Core Q9400 mit 2.66 GHz auf einem ASUS P5QL Pro und 8GB RAM. Die Grafikkarte ist eine Gainward GTX 260 mit 896MB RAM.
Sie Spielt normalerweise Spiele aus den Reihen der Serie Gothic uns Risen.
Aber auch Flatout und am liebsten Anno, was wir auch oft gemeinsam und gegeneinander Spielen und leider mit den neuen Titeln nicht mehr wirklich Spaß macht oder möglich ist, weil es vor allem an Grafikleistung mangelt.

Auf Grund langer Arbeitsunfähigkeit wegen Krankheit fehlte mir aber auch das nötige Kleingeld um in aktuellere Komponenten zu investieren. Ich hoffe das ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt und mir und meiner Freundin wieder schöne Spieleabende möglich macht.

Die gewünschte Konfiguration soll die Basis sein, um im ersten Halbjahr 2017 auch das Mainboard mit Prozessor und Speicher aufzurüsten und natürlich auch eine SSD für das Betriebssystem.


Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte:    Gainward BLISS GeForce GTX 260 Limited Edition, 896MB DDR3
Mainboard:    ASUS P5QL Pro
CPU:        Intel Quad Core Q9400 2.66 GHz
Netzteil:        Enermax LibertyECO 400W ATX 2.3 (ELT400AWT-ECO)
RAM:            4x2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR2-800
Monitor:        Samsung SyncMaster XL2370
HDD:            Seagate Barracuda ES 500GB

Gewünschte Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles:        ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:        be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse:        be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor:        iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Beste Grüße
Homer S

PS: der Rechner gehört natürlich mir und meine Freundin darf ihn nutzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKellog (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen liebes PCGH-Team,

danke für die Möglichkeit, dass eine/r oder mehrere mithilfe eurer Sponsoren und euch hier den alten Rechenknechten noch einmal einen frischen Lebenshauch verpassen können.

Meine aktuelle Kombination besteht aus einem *Define R5 von Fractal*, in dem ein kleiner, aber hilfsbereiter *Core i5 - 4570* unter den schützenden Fittichen eines *Prolimatech Genesis* sein Haswellsches Heizköpfchen austoben darf. Dabei assistieren ihm *4x4GB Arbeitsspeicher - zweimal Corsair und zweimal G.Skill -* und eine *Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB* um alle Pixel in entsprechender Geschwindigkeit auf einem* LG Flatron IPS235* durch die Gegend zu schubsen. Kommuniziert wird über ein *H87 Pro4 von Asrock* und für die geforderte Stille im System sorgen die *zwei Samsung SSDs* (840 Evo und 750 Evo, 120 resp. 500GB). Den Gummibärensaft für das ganze kommt von einem *SEI STILL! Reine Kraft 500W* - Netzteil.
Die Peripherie sind ein *Superluxx HD681 Evo* (eigentlich müsste ich auf ein Phanteks-Gehäuse umsatteln um das "Evo"-Theme zu halten^^) für den Lärm, eine *Cherry JK - 01* und eine *Sharkoon M20*.

So an und Pfirsich ist im Vergleich zu anderen Kisten hier bei ehrlicher Betrachtung die Aufrüstungsdringlichkeit nicht allzu groß, doch wer bei einem Gewinnspiel nicht wagt, der gewinnt auch nicht, und die Chanche auf eine GTX 1080 lässt meine Augen dann doch schon entsprechend einen *feuchten Schimmer* bekommen.

Doch nicht nur die GTX duftet verheissungsvoll nach vorzeitiger Bescherung. Auch der Rest ist nur von besten Eltern/Sponsoren.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Selbstverständlich würde ich die Teile theopraktisch versiert selbst einbauen und euch mit zahlreichen Fotos des Umbauprozesses beglücken, wobei darauf auch das grinsende Gesicht meines Mitbewohners zu sehen sein dürfte, 
der nämlich die übrigen Teile, sowie meine Austauschware in seine Mühle einbauen kann, damit wir uns weiter 
gegenseitig online in guter Qualität auf Lootjagd durch die Weiten Pandoras und eventuell die epischen Schützengräben des neuen BF1 metzeln können.

Anbei noch ein Build (!) meines aktuellen Systems. Ein paar Käbelchen wollen noch besser verlegt werden, aber sonst eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend.

Pimp my PC plx, i haZ chEEzburgers!


----------



## xXBlackSwordXx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin durch Zufall auf diese Aktion gestoßen und habe mir gedacht das ist genau das wass ich brauche um meinen pc auch für die Zukunft sicher zu machen im hinblick auf VR und die neusten Spiele.

Mein jetziges System:
CPU: i7 5930k
RAM: 32GB DDR4 2133 
Grafikkarte: Zotac gtx 980 ti amp extreme
Mainboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME
CPU-Kühler: Noctuna NH-D15s
Gehäuse: Enthoo Primo Big-Tower
Netzteil: 1200Watt Corsair AXi Series Modular
SSDs: Samsung 950Pro 256GB 
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
HDDs: Segate 500GB

Meine Auswahl :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)

Den einbau würde ich gerne selbst vornehme, weil ich der Post nach einigen zwischen fällen nicht mehr so vertraue was empfindliche Objekte angeht.


----------



## DerVolker (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGHX-Community, liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

seit der letzten Pimp my PC-Aktion habe ich meinen treuen Alienware ALX von 2007 etwas aufgepäppelt, da die System-Festplatte und die Grafikkarte das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. So habe ich die gute 80GB WD VelociRaptor, welche es auf fast 40000 Betriebsstunden gebracht hat, wegen zunehmenden Massen an unlesbaren Sektoren gegen eine 3TB WD Red austauschen müssen. Die VelociRaptor bekommt man leider nicht mehr, zudem habe ich es trotz diverser Versuche nicht geschafft, eine SSD (in brauchbarem Tempo) in den PC zu integrieren. Selbst mit einer PCI-E Zusatzkarte für SATA III bremst die SSD nach wenigen Betriebsstunden den PC aus (ist ein beschriebenes Chipset-Problem, aber probieren muß man es trotzdem ). Des Weiteren habe ich eine 1TB Toshiba Festplatte zusätzlich verbaut. 
Die zuletzt verbaute Grafikkarate, eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB (900MHz Core Clock 1250MHz Memory Clock), habe ich dank zunehmender Artefakte gegen eine MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition (1280MB GDDR5), welche ich gebraucht von einem Kollegen bekommen habe, ausgetauscht. Damit bin ich jetzt schneller unterwegs als mit den originalen Geforce GTX 8800 im SLI-Betrieb, die ursprünglich verbaut waren und sich schon vor längerer Zeit in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet haben. 

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Intel Core2Extreme QX6700 2,66GHz
EVGA/Alienware nVidia nForce 680i SLI
Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 1066MHz CL5
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition 1280MB GDDR5
1KW Alienware Netzteil
Alienware Lüfter
Optiarc DVD-RW Laufwerk
3TB WD Red HDD
1TB Toshiba HDD
2x250GB Western Digital HDD

Peripherie: 
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Tastatur
Logitech MX Revolution Maus
Samsung 245B Plus Monitor
Sennheiser Headset

Da ich den PC gerne möglichst originalgetreu erhalten möchte (die grüne Wasserkühlung ist ziemlich cool, genau so wie der RAM-Lüfter), habe ich mich gegen ein neues Mainboard oder gar einen neuen CPU-Kühler (welcher wahrscheinlich eher nicht passen würde) entschieden. Folgendes habe ich mir überlegt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese Konfiguration hat zwei Ziele: Ich möchte den PC deutlich leiser machen, das sollen sowohl das neue Netzteil als auch die Gehäuselüfter bewirken. Der Rechner wurde damals auf maximale Leistung und nicht auf einen angenehmen Geräuschpegel getrimmt, das merkt man sehr . Das andere Ziel ist es, den Monitor zu ersetzen, wofür mehr Grafikleistung vonnöten ist. Meinen Samsung-Monitor habe ich kurz nach dem PC gekauft und er hat seine besten Zeiten hinter sich. Seitdem ich an meinem Laptop einen 4K-Monitor habe, ist mir bewusst, was sich in den fast zehn Jahren in Sachen Panel-Entwicklung getan hat. Den 4K-Monitor habe ich daher bewusst gewählt, da ich an diesem PC nicht nur spiele, sondern auch arbeite - die 8GB Grafikspeicher der MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G sollten damit gut fertig werden (und ja, ich habe dann doppelt so viel Grafikspeicher wie Arbeitsspeicher). 

Zum Thema spielen: Ich spiele nicht die neuesten Titel, Skyrim z.B. läuft in der momentanen Konfiguration super auf dem Rechner, genau so wie Fallout 3 etc. - die CPU hat noch beträchtliches overclocking-Potenzial, welches ich aber nicht nutze, da es schlicht noch nicht nötig war. Sie läuft theoretisch auch stabil bei 3,2GHz statt der 2,66GHz Standardtakt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mit Hilfe der Pimp my PC-Aktion meinen Rechner leiser machen und grafisch auf den neuesten Stand bringen könnte. 

Vielen Dank, dass ihr regelmäßig solche Aktionen veranstaltet!

Cheers,

DerVolker


----------



## theoturtle (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Pimp my PC ist schon immer eine tolle Aktion gewesen. Die Tatsache, dass man seinen PC dieses Jahr nicht einschicken muss ist ausschlaggebend dafür gewesen, dass ich mich nun auch hier bewerbe. Auch wenn das in diesem Fall vielleicht eher Unsinn ist, wie ich später erkannt habe.

Vielen Dank auch an den Erklärbär Stephan, das kurze Video hilft einem das Ganze leicht zu verstehen. Auch wenn es wirklich nicht kompliziert ist – doch ich hatte ein Problem die 2te Option auszuwählen.

Und nachdem ich mich stundenlang über die angebotenen Hardware informiert habe:

Die gewählte Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (6 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das bereits vorhandene:
Gehäuse: Thermalthake Xaser III Fireball Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 960T
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Katana
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3 1600 CL10 - Corsair Vengeance
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX960 4GB Phantom
HDD: 
-2x 1 TB WDBlue (Raid-Mirror) fürs System
-2x 1 TB Seagate - je 1 für Daten,Musik und Spiele
-2x 500GB WD Blue im Wechselrahmen für Backup wichtiger Dinge
Optical: LG DVD-Brenner
Monitor: LG 23,6“ Flatron IPS235P
Tastatur:Logitech G11
Maus: Sharkoon Drakonia 

Der unerfüllte Traum:
„Pimpen“ lässt sich da nicht mehr allzu viel. Das Neueste und Beste am vorhandenen Arbeitsgerät sind Grafikkarte und Netzteil, wenn ich auch mit dem Rest sehr zufrieden bin, da mich bisher keine Komponente im Stich gelassen hat. Das Netzteil wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen erworben, das alte war schon mehr als 7 Jahre in Betrieb. Der ganze Rechner  soll in Familienbesitz bleiben und den Phenom X3 2,4GHz ablösen, der zur Zeit die Spielbedürfnisse der Kinder erfüllen muss. Aber auch deren Ansprüche werden grösser. 1280x1024 auf einem 19“TFT würden sich wohl die Meisten heutzutage gar nicht mehr antun. Zum Glück sind meine Kids dennoch genügsam.

Die neuen Komponenten:
Also wäre das Pimpen im Prinzip eher die Bereitstellung einer neuen Basis, wodurch ich mich gezwungen und auch  in der Lage sähe das gewünschte Endgerät (mit I5-6600K) auch wirklich zusammen zu bekommen. 
Gehäuse – Das wäre genau die „DarkBase“ die benötigt wird. Und wohl endlich mal leise.
Mainboard – auch das kleine ist schon hochwertig genug für mich.
Monitor - Ein Full-HD würde auch wieder reichen. Für 4K reicht die vorhandene Grafikkarte lange nicht. Aber einen Monitor kauft man nicht alle 3 Jahre. So könnten die anderen in der Familie mal vom 4:3 Format weg und ich wäre für die Zukunft gerüstet.
Peripherie – ich liebe konfigurierbare (Licht-)Elemente und Spielereien! Bin aber eigentlich zu vernünftig um in sowas zu investieren. Mittlerweile. Doch mit Smartphone direkt am PC über Headset telefonieren? Da kann man auch mal beim zocken rangehen. Aber ehrlich – ein privates Budget würde ich anders investieren.
Netzteil – Neuer Unterbau = Neues Netzteil. Bei einer Platinum+ Energieeffizienz das Teil der (Aus-)Wahl. Zudem brauch ich dann um meinen Alten PC keine Angst haben dass er mit einem Chinaböller betrieben werden muss. 

Die alten Komponenten:
Das Xaser-Gehäuse war vor vielen Jahren eine – für mich – brauchbare Investition. Viel Platz für Platten (damals noch ein zusätzlicher IDE-Controller im PC), stabil, ein hübsches Gehäuse. Doch der Fireball-Lichteffekt verursacht komisches fiepen, zudem kann man dem Ding nur 80mm Lüfter verpassen, und in der Vollausstattung (7 davon) sind die nicht zu gebrauchen um einen leisen PC zu schaffen. Egal welche Marke. Schon viel zu viel Geld in diese Versuche investiert-und letztlich aufgegeben. Die Lüftersteuerung ist da auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, zumal an dieser auch ein Regler abgebrochen ist und das Display nichts mehr zeigt – vermutlich wegen der kleinen Beschädigung. Daher nun auch mehrere Lüfter "out of order". Und dieses 30Kilo Monster (Leergewicht!) zu verschicken wäre auch ein Alptraum. Also – was Neues muss her.

Dass der gute X4 langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist bestreitet wohl keiner. RAM würde reichen, aber neue Platform = neuer RAM. Leider muss ich sagen, würde auch daran gerne sparen.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewonnen – sonst wäre noch eine R9-270X 2GB drin. Für Full-HD reichts. Da bin auch ich genügsam.

Meine G11 hat schon das Licht verloren und die Tasten hakeln hier und da, die Sharkoon Drakonia Maus war eine preiswert Notlösung, die mich aber sehr zufrieden gestellt hat.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Nochmal: Tolle Aktion. Wünsche mir noch mehr davon, damit jeder Bedürftige da draussen auch irgendwann Glück haben kann. 
Sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein darf PCGH den Zusammenbau gerne machen, auch wenn nur Mainboard+Gehäuse+Netzteil „verbaut“ werden können. Später dann CPU+Lüfter draufmachen geht wohl dank des Mainboard-Trays mit entsprechender Aussparung problemlos. Und das wäre auch nicht mein erstes Mal.

Allen anderen wünsche ich so viel Glück wie mir selbst.

Und wie gewünscht noch 2 Bildchen meines Schätzchens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheShotgun (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, 
Jetzt schicke ich auch meine Bewerbung. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Zuallererst ist hier mein aktuelles System: 

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3

Prozessorkühler:
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Mainboard:
MSI B85-G41 PC-Mate

Arbeitsspeicher:
DDR3, Crucial Ballistix Sport (2x8GB)

Grafikkarte:
Sapphire Radeon R9 380 (4GB VRAM)

Netzteil:
be quiet! System Power L8-CM (430 Watt)

Gehäuse:
be quiet! Silent Base 800 (Schwarz, mit Sichtfenster)

Massenspeicher:
Crucial MX 200 (256GB + 512GB) 

Zubehör:
Sharkoon Shark Zone K30
Sharkoon Shark Force
Sharkoon Fireglider Gaming Mat



Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung zu Auswahl:

Nachdem ich das Video zur Pimp My PC Aktion von Stephan gesehen und die Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen habe, machte ich mir Gedanken welche Komponenten mir am meisten bringen würden, sodass ich festgestellt habe, dass eine gute Grafikkarte von MSI mir wohl deutlich mehr Spielspaß bereiten würde, denn mit toller Grafik und ausreichen FPS für den ausgewählten 144Hz  spielt es sich angenehmer. Bei der Wahl zwischen CPU-Kühler und Netzteil habe ich mich für den vergleichsweise kleinen aber total ausreichenden be quiet! Pure Rock Slim entschieden, da ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Netzteil mit hoher Leistung bei den immer sparsamer werden Grafikkarten nicht unbedingt nötig ist und ich so mehr Punkte für die nächsten Komponenten übrig habe. Die nächste Komponente war für mich direkt entschieden. Seit dem das neue be quiet! Dark Base 900 auf dem Markt gekommen ist, träume von diesem. Da ich mir aber schon das für mich relativ teure Silent Base 800 gegönnt habe, bliebe das Dark Base 900 doch vorerst ein Traum. Bei der Wahl der  Bundles überlegte ich mir stark welches ich doch nehmen würde. Allerdings überzeugte mich die Kombination aus Roccat Kova, Kova MK und Renge sehr, da die Kova MK meinen grauen Bürotisch sehr aufpimpen würde. Die Wahl des Monitors wahr eindeutig, da ich noch passende 17 Punkte für den überzeugend klingenden iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1  übrig hatte.

Ich danke ihnen dafür, dass sie sich die Zeit genommen haben, meine Bewerbung durchzulesen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 TheShotgun


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin, 
wollt auch gerne noch meine Wunschliste der Begierde einreichen 

Folgende Wunschkomponenten kamen in meine engere Auswahl:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
> ...



Die GTX 1080 von MSI würde es mir ermöglichen neben meinem bisherigen Samsung  einen 2ten UHD Monitor anzuschließen und auf dem ersten nicht mehr in full hd sondern in seiner nativen Auflösung zu spielen,
mit meinen restlichen Komponenten bin ich eigentlich soweit zufrieden, die übertaktete cpu ist ausreichend, ebenso der Arbeitsspeicher. ich hatte geplant erst mit einer 6 oder 8 kern cpu das nächste mal zu wechseln. 

Aktuell verbaut sind:


> Intel 3570k@4.4ghz
> MSI Z77 MPower
> 16gb Kingston HyperX Beast HX324C11T3K2/16
> GTX Titan erste gen.
> ...



Wegen meiner Wakü würde ich das System ungerne einschicken und beim einbauen der Komponenten auch mal wieder den Yoeng Yang Cube ordentlich durchputzen 

Schönen Abend euch allen noch!
Cann0nf0dder


----------



## Belfaro (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey!

Super Aktion, insbesondere da gerade meine alte 7870 den Geist vollkommen aufgegeben hat. Habe jetzt ne 970 von einem Freund drin der im Urlaub ist, aber vllt habe ich ja Glück!
Hier der Rest meines PC`s:

CPU: Intel  i5-4670k @3.40GHz /Haswell
RAM: 16 GB  DDR3 (8GB G.Sklii/8GB Kingston
GPU: (MSI GTX 970)
Speicher: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
                     ST2000DM001-9YN164
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
Tastatur: Ttesports Challanger
Maus: Logitech G402
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2710HDS
Netzteil: be.quiet PurePower 550W

Meine Auswahl wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

LG an alle


----------



## D-Marc (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

das ist wieder einmal eine schöne Aktion von Euch!
Mein Rechner ist von 2010/2011 und die Peripherie noch weitaus älter! Nur meine Treue zu Eurem Magazin ist noch älter - seit 12/2001 lese ich Euch regelmäßig und weiß es zu schätzen, immer aktuell informiert zu werden - und das auch mit einem gewissen Anspruch bei den Artikeln. Aber nur als kleine Kompliment.
Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Die Rechenpower meines PCs ist also inzwischen nur noch für anspruchslose oder alte Spiele ausreichend, die  *Maus * hat einen *Wackelkontakt*, das *Mauspad *ist meine *Schreibtischplatte*, die *Tastatur *kann man *trotz Beleuchtung nicht *im *Dunkeln* nutzen. Der "*Sound*" kommt derzeit aus den " *Quäkern*" des mittelmäßigen und kleinen 4:3-*Monitors*, der nur eine geliehene Übergangslösung sein sollte, als der vorherige LG-Röhrenmonitor seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Das Midi- *Gehäuse  *ist *nicht gedämmt* und für meine vielen alten Festplatten und Laufwerken und auch für diverse moderne Grafikkarten *zu klein*. Ach so, und beim  *A nschalten * des  Computers *springt* regelmäßi g die *Sicherung *raus*,* das könnte am *Netzteil *liegen... :- D

Es wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder aktuelle Spiele in vernünftigen Grafikeinstellungen mit Genuss spielen kann - und jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel! 


Diese *Traumkomponenten *habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein *derzeitiger PC* besteht aus diesen Teilen (Größtenteils dank Eurer PCGH-Berichte):

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125W, 6x 2.80GHz
Hauptplatine: MSI 870A-G54 
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Viper II Sector 5 DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: Midi -Tower InterTech SILVER STAR 2399
Tastatur: Saitek Gamers' Keyboard
Maus: Logitech MX500 (Aboprämie von Euch)
Gehäuselüfter: YS-Tech 80mm, Super Silent FD1281251B-2A 
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s & diverse alte Festplatten/Laufwerke
SSD: OCZ Vertex 460A 240GB
Monitor: Medion MD 30917 PN | 17-Zoll & 1280×1024


Wenn ich mein Wunschpaket gewinne, dann  muss ich mir nur noch leistungstechnisch passende CPU, Mainboard und RAM kaufen und endlich geht's wieder richtig ab! 
Der Zusammenbau ist dann ja nur noch eine Kombination aus Konzentration und ein paar Stunden Arbeit und bringt auch noch Spaß.

Ich würde mich total freuen, wenn Ihr Euch für mich entscheiden würdet - logisch! 

So oder so - macht weiter so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlw (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Forums-User

mein Setup ist inzwischen etwas in die Jahre gekommen und würde sich über ein Upgrade unglaublich freuen.
Momentan verbaut sind:

Prozessor: 		 AMD FX-8350
Netzteil: 		        Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W
Grafikkarte: 		 Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Festplatte:		 Samsung SSD 840 Series 120 GB
			               Western Digital, Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB, 9.5mm, SATA 3Gb/s (WD2500BEVT)
Gehäuse:		        NZXT Phantom 530 rot mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH530-R1)
Peripherie: 		 Logitech G300 + Genius KB-G235, USB, US (31310056101) 
Arbeitsspeicher:	 8 GB DDR3, gemischt
Monitor:		        Acer GD245HQ
Mainboard: 		 AsRock ??? Mainboard, ca. 4 Jahre alt.

Ich habe mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte:            MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:           be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Bundles:                   ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                  be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor:                   iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit diesen Komponenten könnte ich - ggf. mit dem Zukauf weniger anderer Teile - einen schicken und leistungsfähigen Rechenknecht auf die Beine stellen.
So könnte ich den derzeit veralteten Mittelklasse PC mit der rechenstarken MSI GTX 1070 auf Gaming in Full HD oder besser upgraden und
hätte dank der erstklassigen Bauteile ein flüssiges Gameplay auf dem brillianten iiyama-Monitor, auch bei AAA-Titeln. 
Weiterhin finde ich die be quiet - Gehäuse optisch und von der Verarbeitung her einfach unschlagbar, 
sie würden durch die tolle und wertige ROCCAT-Peripherie bestimmt super ergänzt und von den flüsterleisen be quiet - Lüftern quasi eisgekühlt .

Abschließend möchte ich PCGH und allen Sponsoren herzlich für die Aktion danken - 
alleine der Gedanke, dass man diese abgefahrene Hardware gewinnen könnte lässt das Zockerherz schon höher schlagen!

Ich wünsche allen TeilnehmerInnen viel Glück, ihr hättet den Gewinn sicher alle verdient!

Beste Grüße,

JLW

P.S.: Im Anhang findet ihr natürlich auch zwei Innenaufnahmen des Rechners im alten Phantom-Gehäuse


----------



## Jennifer_w (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe PCGHX-Community,

mein Alienware Aurora ALX ist von 2013 und kommt trotz meiner kontinuierlichen Upgrade-Bemühungen so langsam in die Jahre. 

Folgende Konfiguration habe ich momentan verbaut:

Intel Core i7 4930K 4,2GHz
Alienware X79 0FPV4P
G.Skill TridentX 32GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz CL7
nVidia Geforce GTX 780 3GB GDDR5
850W Alienware Netzteil
8x Bluray Laufwerk
256GB LiteOn SSD (ehemals System-SSD)
2x1TB Samsung 850 Evo (System und Programme / Spiele)
6TB WD Blue (Daten)

Peripherie:
Logitech MX Master Maus
Logitech K350 Tastatur
Samsung SP-A600B (Full HD-Beamer)
kein Headset

Ich habe bereits den ehemals verbauten RAM ausgetauscht sowie die SSD-Ausstattung etwas erweitert. Als nächstes steht ein Austausch der Grafikkarte an, da die 3GB der GTX 780 zwar noch funktionieren, aber bei neuen Titeln nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäße Framerates produzieren. Mit mehr Grafikspeicher sollte dann spielen in 4K möglich sein, von daher habe ich den 4K-Monitor gewählt. Momentan läuft der PC exklusiv am Beamer, aber ein Monitor, zumal in 4K, wäre eine grandiose Erweiterung! 
Außerdem fand ich die Idee, den PC mittels Netzteil und Lüftern etwas leiser zu bekommen auch gar nicht schlecht. Das Netzteil ist mir dabei auch ein großes Anliegen, da das momentan verbaute Alienware-Netzteil leider nicht modular ist und ich somit keine zweite Grafikkarte für SLI verbauen kann :-/. 

Hier also meine Pimp my PC-Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe rumprobiert, um vielleicht noch die GTX 1080 unter zu kriegen, aber dann müßte ich auf das modulare Netzteil verzichten und statt dessen meine AIO Wasserkühlung gegen eine Luftkühlung tauschen, was ich als nicht sinnvoll erachte. Also: Ziel erreicht, ihr habt mich gut ans rumprobieren und rechnen bekommen . 
Der nun gewählten GTX 1070 kann ich aber dann in Folge des neuen, modularen Netzteils, eine zweite GTX 1070 im SLI-Betrieb zur Seite stellen. Das Budget dafür habt ihr mir dank Pimp my PC dann frei geschaufelt! 

Vielen Dank, dass ihr regelmäßig solche Aktionen veranstaltet, es macht Spaß, rum zu tüfteln, das Optimum für seine Konfiguration heraus zu suchen und sogar neue Ideen (sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass ich nicht gewinne ) für zukünftige Aufrüst-Aktionen zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Fatal Justice (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann schließe ich mich der Bewerberliste an, 
primär wegen der Möglichkeit auf UHD zu kommen und auf GPU Seite das passende (verbrauchsarme) Gegenstück zu haben. Leise Lüfter ebenso.

CPU: Xeon X5650
MB: Asus P6T6 WS Rev.
Ram 3x4 GB G.Skill Sniper ULV
SSD 2x Crucial M550 512GB
GPU: 3x GTX480
TFT: Philips 230E
Geh.: Compucase C29B gedämmt
HID: Cougar K200 + Logitech MX Master

Ausgesuchte Teile (f. Selbsteinbau):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Allen Teilnehmern ganz viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich zuerst ein großes Dankeschön an Euch und eure Sponsoren übermitteln, dass Ihr diese tolle Aufrüst-Aktion erneut durchführt 

Ich habe mir lange Zeit Gedanken darüber gemacht, mit welcher Konfiguration mein derzeitiges System am besten verbessert werden kann. Schlussendlich bin ich bei folgender Zusammenstellung geblieben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiger Rechner sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel i5 3570K auf Asus Z77V-LX
16 GB RAM
MSI Lightning GTX 680
Sharkoon Netzteil 600 W
SSD Kingston 120 GB + HDD WD Velociraptor 1 TB 
Gehäuse Big Tower NZXT Phantom
Monitor: Irgendein 24" LG 1920*1080

Es wäre toll, wenn ich diesmal mehr Glück hätte als bei der letzten Aktion. Bekanntlich sind Studenten immer knapp bei Kasse und so kommt mir Eure Aufrüst-Aktion sehr entgegen. Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich auch viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kesselkind (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Komponenten:

Gahäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3
Prozessor:  Intel i5 3570k 4x3.40Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB
HDD: Samsung 1,5 TB
Grafikkarte: momentan keine, da die Bisherige vor nem halben Jahr abgeraucht ist 
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 550W
Monitor: noch so ein alter Fujitsu Siemens 1680x1060
Tastatur:  Logitech G15
Maus: Mad Catz R.A.T. 5

Wie zu sehen ist, würden mir die neuen Komponenten gut tun


----------



## Windschreiter (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch dieses Jahr versuche ich bei Pimp my PC zu gewinnen - das Mitmachen klappt ja schonmal.

Kurz zu meiner Ausgangsituation: mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer und sollte von daher vor allem leise sein, aber dennoch für das eine oder andere Spielchen (s.u.) taugen.

Das Antec Fusion beherbergt folgende Komponenten:
-AsRock FM2A88m-HD+
-AMD A8-7600 
-GSkill Ares DDR3-2133 8 GB
-BeQuiet SystemPower 7 300W
-2 WD HDD( 1TB/500GB)

Das System liefert die Bilder an einen Dell UZ2315H Monitor, als Eingabegeräte nutze ich einen Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick, eine Logitech Performance MX sowie eine einfache Dell Tastatur.

Wie man sehen kann ist das jetzt nicht wirklich n Gamingsystem - reicht für meine Bedürfnisse im Moment jedoch noch so leidlich aus. Ich spiel in der Hauptsache Strategiespiele(z.B. StarCraft II), Klassiker (X-Wing, Jagged Alliance usw) oder mal MechWarrior:Online (läuft in FHD bei niedrigen bis mittleren Details ~30 FPS).

Probleme sind: 
-die verbauten Gehäuselüfter werden deutlich hörbar sobald man die Leistung hoch genug regelt, dass der Stockkühler auf dem A8 nicht allzu hoch drehen muss.
-Die Grafikleistung ist nicht immer ausreichend
-Die weiteren Upgradmöglichkeiten sind durch das 300W Netzteil eher eingeschränkt

Im "Konfigurator" habe ich mir folgende Komponenten zusammengestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Da der Rechner über keine dedizierte GraKa verfügt ist das der erste logische Schritt (für die 1080 reicht "Budget" nicht, wegen des erforderlichen Netzteils). Im weiteren Verlauf soll auch die Plattform auf AM4 und somit Zen umgestellt werden, so dass der Pixelbeschleuniger auch ausgelastet wird und die CPU nicht mehr so sehr Flaschenhals ist.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Aufgrund der Gehäusehöhe nur die 120er und wie man auf dem Bild sieht auch nur 2 davon. 

Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Neues Keyboard wär schon was, wobei hier zu klären wäre wie die Lautstärke ist, Maus möchte ich eigentlich keine neue, habe mich sehr auf die Logitech "eingeschossen", Headset und Mousepad wären hingegen definitiv nützlich. (Schade, dass hier Punkte verbraucht werden "müssen" - aber hier sind wir beim geschenkten Gaul und Meckern auf extrem hohem Niveau)

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Wie beschrieben arbeitet im Rechner momentan ein 300W Netzteil was mit der 1070 und dem A8 doch überfordert wäre.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Hier hoff ich einfach, dass ich den verargumentiert bekomm - wird ja doch n Eckchen größer.  Den Dell werd ich mit Fire TV Stick dann dem Töchterlein zur Verfügung stellen.

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 67 (5 Punkte übrig)

Für den -erfahrungsgemäß unwahrscheinlichen- Fall, dass ich gewinnen sollte würde ich die Komponenten gerne selbst verbauen, da ich seit meinem 1300er Duron seinerzeit alle meine PC selbst zusammen gebastelt habe. Und nein, wie man auf dem Bild sieht hab ich's nicht so mit der Ordnung im PC - wobei das Kabel für den CPU-Lüfter auch nicht wirklich anders laufen kann. 

EDIT: Jupp es war mal ne R7 250 drin, aber performance ist ohne stringenter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedbone (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

erstmal super Idee mit den Punkten ist es schon interessant bzw. eine schöne Abwechslung eine passende Kombination zusammenzustellen. 

Vorab sei erwähnt, dass ich mich stellvertretend für meinen mittleren Sohn bewerbe. Dieser kehrte aufgrund des doch langsam anfangenden Winters wieder an seinen PC zurück 
und stellte mit Bedauern fest, dass sein PC doch ein bisschen zu alt ist in Bezug auf die Spiele die er gerne spielen möchte. Eine MSI RX480 8GB, Corsair 8GB DDR4 Speicher und 
einen Skythe Mugen 3 Rev. B PCGH hätte ich sogar noch hier liegen die er nutzen könnte aber da sein Mainboard Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR nur PCIe 2.0 und DDR2 Speicher unterstützt, 
würden die Komponenten bis Weihnachten brachliegen. 

Dann ist auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade für ihn geplant. 

Sein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Tower : 	        Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil :	SilverStone SST-ST60F
Mainboard : 	Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR
CPU: 		Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
RAM:		2 x Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5C
Grafikkarte : 	Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti
Monitor : 	HP W2207
Tastatur : 	Microsoft Wired 600
Maus : 		Logitech M325
Mauspad : 	-

Bilder: siehe Anhang : 1 = Gehäuse, 2 = XFX RX480 8GB mit Accelero Twin Turbo II, 3 = Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Headset

Komponenten die wir zum Pimpen brauchen : 

Mainboard:  MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles:       ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil:       be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:      be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor:       iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aufgrund der vorhandenen Hardware fällt auch die Kombination aus bei einer RX480 macht der 4k Iiyama keinen Sinn eher für jemanden der CF plant oder eine GTX 1080 besitzt. 
Das Antec Gehäuse hat leider nur USB 2.0 und da die Lüfter des Gehäuses als auch des Netzteils etwas in die Jahre gekommen sind (Lautstärke) wäre das Silent Base und das Dark Power optimal. 
Die Krone setzt das ROCCAT Skeltr da mein Sohn sehr viel mit seinem Handy schreibt WhatsApp lässt grüßen könnte er hier gleich für IT 10 Finger-System üben.  

Bei dem Zusenden bzw. Zusammenbau bin ich flexibel was euch lieber ist. Da ich leider auf nicht absehbare Zeit beruflich sehr eingespannt bin wäre es für mich optimal, 
wenn ihr Mainboard Netzteil ins Gehäuse einbaut und mir zusendet so dass ich Prozessor Grafikkarte Speicher und HD nur noch montieren/einstecken muss. 

P.S. : Falls wir gewinnen sollten, könnte ich die Fotos erst ca. eine Woche nach Erhalt zusenden da ich erst noch eine CPU bestellen müsste.


----------



## ste_m (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Beim stöbern im Einkaufsführer auf eurer Seite hab' ich dieses tolle Gewinnspiel entdeckt.
Im folgenden meine aktuellen Komponenten verbaut im Schrankund wie es dazu kam 



FUJITSU SIEMENS D2811-A1
Chipset: Intel Q43 (Eaglelake-QF) + ICH10D

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2833.3 MHz

4 x 2 GB Kingston 2G-UDIMM PC-2 6400 DDR2-SDRAM

MSI GTX 960 (MS-V320) 4GD5T OC 
4096 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAM

Netzteil be quiet!  Straight Power E9 580W

2,5" Western Digital Scorpio Blue 750GB
2,5" Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB*
2,5" SanDisk Ultra II SSD 240 GB


Groß geworden mit C64 und MegaDrive, bin ich dann über die Jahre doch zum Konsolero geworden. Nie Hardcore Gamer aber immer Videospiel interessiert, 
bekam ich Ende 2014 von einem guten Freund ein altes Serverboard mit Speicher und Prozessor geschenkt - sonst hätte er es wohl entsorgt. 
Also dachte ich mir, bevor ich mir eine neue Konsole zulege, kannst du dir doch mal wieder einen Rechner zusammenbasteln. Preislich sollte es sich im Rahmen 
der Konsolen bewegen. Also eine gute Budget Grafikkarte gekauft. Mit dem Netzteil bei Kleinanzeigen ein Schnäppchen geschlagen. 
Schließlich  bei Conrad einen CPU Kühler besorgt der tut was er soll und dazu noch leise ist. Die 2,5" HDDd und SSDs die ich eigentlich
in mein Arbeits MacBook verbauen wollte, sollten nicht ungenutzt bleiben. Als ich alle Teile beisammen hatte stellte sich mir die Frage: 
wo verbau ich das ganze ohne Gehäuse. Zunächst hatte ich alles auf einer Korkplatte installiert. Verbauen wollte ich alles eigentlich 
in einem alten Hifi/Reciever Gehäuse. Dann hatte ich irgendwie die Idee von einem schicken Retro HTPC ala AMPC von Love Hulten ...
Wie auch immer schließlich hab ich das ganze dann einfach in meine Schrank-Trennwand verbaut und die Kabel nach unten weggeführt.

Jetzt sieht man halt gar keinen Rechner mehr. An und aus schalte ich das Gerät an der Seite der Trennwand. 
Die Holzverkleidung auf der Rückseite lässt sich zur Seite aufschieben. So komm ich an das Innere vom Schrank-PC. 
Probleme mit zu hohen Temperaturen sind bisher nicht aufgetreten. Die Luft zirkuliert nach unten und zur Seite … 
Mit der Zeit verwöhnt einen das Spielen am Rechner aber sehr in Puncto Grafik. Als ich den Frankenstein zusammengebastelt habe, 
war der Anspruch nur 1080p und gegebenfallls noch 60 fps … Anfang 2015 hab ich das mit der Konfiguration noch locker geschafft. 
Nicht mit Ultra Settings, dennoch auf einem ordentlichen Konsolen Niveau und hier und da die Filter und Kantenglätter runtergeschraubt…

Mit Beginn der dunklen Jahreszeit und dem kalten Nass da Draußen wird man wieder stärker zum Couchpotatoe.
Nun hab ich mich aber auch zu einer kleinen Grafikhure entwickelt und blicke einwenig wehmütig in die Röhre wenn ich sehe was möglich wäre. 
So hab ich heute in euren Einkaufsführer geschaut um nach Alternativen für mein Board und mittlerweile 8 Jahre alten Prozessor zu suchen … 

Und siehe da, ich stolpere über euer Gewinnspiel. Hier wären nun meine Wunschkomponenten:



Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 67 (9 Punkte übrig)



Da hab ich zwar nicht alle Punkte verbraucht, aber beim zocken muss es die Couch sein und dass Gehäuse kann auch ruhig kleiner ausfallen 

Ihr könntet mir also dabei helfen, dass sich meine Upgradekosten nur noch auf einen neuen Prozessor, RAM und Grafikkarte summieren. 
Vielleicht kann euch ja mein Frankenstein überzeugen und findet möglicherweise auch noch den Weg in ein neues Gehäuse. Ich liebe es nämlich mal am Wochenende 
oder nach Feierabend mit guten Games auf der Couch zu zocken … 

Beste Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Hardcor3 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Werde an dieser Stelle auch mal noch mein Glück versuchen.
Die ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G 		(23 Punkte)
Bundles: 	ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga 	(10 Punkte)
Netzteil: 	be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt 	(10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 	be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver 	(  5 Punkte)
Monitor:	iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1		(19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zur Zeit verbaute Komponenten:

Mainboard:	ASUS M5A97 R2.0
CPU:		AMD FX-8350
Kühler:	Thermalright HR02-Macho
Ram:            2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 PC1600 
Grafikkarte:	ASUS R9 280 STRIX --> in die Jahre gekommen, 3 GB sind mittlerweile etwas wenig Speicher
SSD / HDD:	Samsung EVO 850 250GB / Samsung 500 GB		
Bundles: 	Logitech MK 700 + Proteus G502 --> Headset wird gebraucht, Mouse und Tastatur werden mal unter die Lupe genommen 	
Netzteil: 	be quiet! Pure Power 7 530 Watt 	--> etwas in die Jahre gekommen, kaum Reserven, kein CM, etwas kurze Kabellänge
Gehäuse: 	Fractal Design Define R4  3xSilent Wings2 1xPure Wings2 PWM alle 140mm	--> mal sehen was das Be quiet zu bieten hat / Lüfter hab ich genug 
Monitor:	Samsung S24D300H --> Full HD wechsel bringt WHQD

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne kleine Frage bzw. Anmerkung.
War es beabsichtigt, wenn man sich für die MSI GTX 1080 entscheidet, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt ein Netzteil zuzuwählen ?


----------



## Fack the Duck (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
schön das ihr Pimp my PC wiederholt! Letztes Jahr hatte ich sie leider verpasst, aber dieses Jahr habe ich sie noch pünktlich gefunden.
Meinen PC habe ich dieses Jahr erst mit einer neuen GeForce® GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega von Zotac aufgerüstet und durch eure tolle Aktion hätte ich jetzt die Möglichkeit auch bei den verbliebenen alt Komponeten aufzurüsten.
Bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration ist die CPU, Mainboard Speicher Kombi das schlechtest Set welches ich gerne mit Eurer Hilfe austauschen will.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i7-2700K 
Grafikkarte: GeForce® GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega von ZOtac
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
SSD: Crucail M4 128gb + Samsung evo 1tb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77-D3H
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power pro 550W
RAM: 2x G.SKILL RipjawsX 4GB DDR3-1333 
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit 5 Lüftern + Bitfenix Lüftersteuerung
Monitor: Samsung uralt (erster 27" LED-Backlight)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgewählte Produkte*

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 67 (3 Punkte übrig)


Viele Grüße,
Fack the Duck


----------



## ValarDohaeris (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

es ist immer wieder eine Freude zu sehen, was Ihr alljährlich auf die Beine stellt - dafür ein dickes Lob an Euch und ein herzliches Dankeschön an Euch und die beteiligten Sponsoren! 
Besonders gefreut hab ich mich - neben den Komponenten - über die Möglichkeit des Eigeneinbaus. Ich denke, da bin ich nicht der Erste, der das erwähnt, aber es muss einfach gesagt werden: super Sache, vielen Dank!

Nachdem es beim letzten Mal leider nicht geklappt hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir das Glück dieses Jahr hold ist - ich war in der Zwischenzeit auch alles andere als untätig:
Da ich auf jeden Fall "The Witcher 3" spielen wollte, habe ich mir in mühsamer Kleinstarbeit über Rabatt-Aktionen und Gebrauchtverkäufe einen respektablen Rechner zusammen gestellt und erstmals eigenhändig zusammen geschraubt.
Ich präsentiere daher nicht ganz ohne Stolz mein *derzeitiges System:*

*Gehäuse:* Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster
*Lüfter:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm
*DVD-RW:* Samsung SH-224DB
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
*Mainboard:* MSI H97 Gaming 3
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-4771, boxed
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB
*HDD:* Western Digital Red 1TB
*Monitor:* Eizo Foris FS2333
*Maus:* SteelSeries Sensei RAW Rubberized
*Mauspad:* Ikea Mauspad
*Tastatur:* Fujitsu Siemens KB SC USB

Und hier das passende Bildmaterial dazu, ich hoffe man erkennt die Komponenten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folgenden _Upgrade Wunsch_ hätte ich dabei an Euch:

*Grafikkarte:* _MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)_
*CPU-Kühler:* _be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)_
*Lüfter-Set:* _be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)_
*Bundles:* _ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)_
*Monitor:* _iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)_

_Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)_


Sollte ich die Ehre eines Upgrade zugesprochen bekommen, würde ich mich sehr über die Möglichkeit der Installation in Eigenregie freuen.
Meine o.g. Wünsche beruhen dabei auf den folgenden Überlegungen:

_MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)_
Man kann jetzt sicherlich nicht behaupten, dass ich über eine besonders betagte Grafikkarte verfügen würde, ok - aber fehlen mir deshalb die Gründe für einen Upgrade Wunsch? 3x kurz gelacht! Als PCGH-Redakteure wisst Ihr natürlich am besten, dass das noch lange kein Grund ist, nicht doch aufrüsten zu wollen.
Tatsächlich ist es sogar ziemlich frustierend, wie weit "die Spitze" (und damit je nach Spiel: die Ultra-Details) schon wieder von meiner Grenada-GPU entfernt ist.
Das ist besonders bitter, weil ich nach meiner Rundumschlag-Aktion finanziell absolut ausgeblutet bin und die aktuellen Top-Karten für mich absolut unerreichbar sind. Selbiges gilt in diesem Fall natürlich auch für die GPU-Alternative, dem Mainboard: abgesehen davon, dass mein DDR3-So.1150-System leistungstechnisch noch nicht zwingend ein Upgrade nötig hat, könnte ich den Zukauf von CPU und RAM derzeit finanziell einfach nicht stemmen.
Unterm Strich ist mir dieser Punkt daher besonders wichtig, da er den größten Zugewinn an Spielfreude verspricht - die Chance auf eine 1080 hat man als Student schließlich nicht alle Tage.
Besonders erfreut mich in diesem Zusammenhang noch, dass die MSI Karte farblich super zu meinem MSI Board passen würde - das ist technisch zwar kein Argument, aber ein PC ist ja viel mehr als nur die Hardware, welche in ihm steckt!​

_be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)_
So, ich hoffe wirklich, dass mir dieser Punkt nicht das "Bewerbungsgenick" bricht. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ist der _Pure Rock Slim_ leider kein Upgrade zu meinem derzeit verwendeten Shadow Rock Slim. Alternativ den _Shadow Rock 2_ zu wählen, nur weil dieser noch im Budget liegen würde, hielt ich für falsch, da mir mein derzeitiger Kühler von der Leistung her vollkommen ausreicht. Einzig der _Dark Rock Pro 3_ wäre noch eine Option gewesen, da ich hohen Wert auf einen möglichst ästhetischen Look lege und der schwarz eloxierte Kühlkörper wäre deshalb natürlich ein Traum - nur leider haben die Punkte nicht ganz gereicht, schade ^^
Alternativ deshalb auf ein Netzteil zu switchen macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn, da ich mit meinem Straight Power zufrieden bin und es für meine Zwecke absolut ausreicht.
Daher würde ich mich persönlich sehr freuen, wenn ich von Euch liebem PCGH-Team die Erlaubnis erhalten würde, den CPU-Kühler im Falle eines Gewinns an einen der leer ausgegangenen Mitbewerber weitergeben zu dürfen. Das wäre zwar angesichts des möglichen "Hauptgewinns" sicherlich nur ein schwacher Trost, aber es gibt bestimmt jemanden, der sich auch darüber sehr freuen würde und eine weitaus bessere Verwendung dafür hätte, als es bei mir der Fall wäre.​

_be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)_
Seit die SW3 angekündigt wurden, hatte ich darauf gehofft sie einmal in Händen halten bzw. im PC verbaut haben zu dürfen. Leider hat sich die Veröffentlichung arg lange hingezogen, sodass ich schließlich auf den (jetzigen) Vorgänger zurückgegriffen habe. Da die SW3 aber eine nochmalige Verbesserung darstellen sollen und ich mit meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse ganz zufrieden bin, wäre ich begeistert, wenn ich die neuen Lüfter in mein System einbauen dürfte! Da ich momentan 140er verbaut habe, wurde ich mich auch hierbei auf die 140mm festlegen.​

_ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)_
Für viele vielleicht nur ein Punkte-Loch, ich habe mich jedoch bewusst für dieses Set entschieden, da es alles beinhaltet, was ich mir an neuem wünschen und gerne ausprobieren wollen würde.​Kiro: Ich bin kein Fan von Mäusen, die man aufgrund ihrer Tastenvielfalt bereits bedenkenlos als komprimierte Tastatur bezeichnen könnte; die Nyth wäre für mich deshalb grauenhaft, die Kova allerdings eine Alternative. Meine bisherige Sensei ist zwar super, kommt aber so langsam in die Jahre und ich hab bereits seit geraumer Zeit das Gefühl, dass bei weitem nicht mehr jeder Maus-Klick sitzt...​Kanga: Ein RICHTIGES Mauspad. Ich werd narrisch  Natürlich bin ich an meinem derzeitigen Zustand (Ikea lässt grüßen) selbst Schuld, andererseits war das halt ein Punkt, an dem ich ein klein wenig Geld für Ausgaben an anderer Stelle sparen konnte...nichtsdestotrotz wäre das eine höchst willkommene Abwechslung bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Das Sova MK ist dabei keine Alternative, hingegen das riesige Taito schon - schade, dass es im falschen Bundle ist.​Suora: Der ausschlaggebende Grund. Ich bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach einer passenden Mecha, die z.T. hohen Preise und die große Vielfalt haben das aber bislang zu verhindern gewusst. Ich würde mich wahnsinnig (!) freuen, wenn ich meine Weltkriegs-Rubberdome (inkl. kaputter Standfüße) endlich einmotten könnte!!​Renga: (Hier) Alternativlos, aber deshalb nicht uninteressant, mal schauen was das Headset so hergibt.​

_iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)_
Ich muss zugeben: bei absolut freier Wahl, hätte ich mich wohl für den zwei Punkte teureren WQHD Monitor entschieden, aber auch die Full-HD Variante ist nicht zu verachten und wird mir bei der Office-Arbeit oder mal bei Shootern sicher sehr gute Dienste leisten. Mit meinem Eizo bin ich hochzufrieden, allerdings muss ich schon zugeben, dass er gerne noch ein wenig "wachsen" dürfte. Ein zweiter Bildschirm, noch dazu mit 27" wäre deshalb perfekt.​

Das wars von mir.
Es war mir eine Freude daran teilzunehmen und Ihr könntet die Freude mit Eurer Entscheidung für mich vollkommen machen!
Ich wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend und in den kommenden Tagen viel Kraft & Ausdauer bei der Auswertung samt anschließender Entscheidung.

In diesem Sinne, haut rein!
ValarDohaeris


----------



## maistaviper (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, ich lese die die PCGH schon seit Jahren und hoffe endlich meinen Rechnenknecht upgraden zu können.
Als Papa einer jungen Familie, bleibt mein Computer als Hobbie sehr im Hintertreffen auch wenn ich diesen zu gern pimpen würde.

Bestandsrechner:

24" SyncMaster 2494HS
CPU: Intel 4770K
Ram: 4x4 GB DDR3 1600
Grafik: 2x 5870 von ATI im Crossfire
Netzteil: TX850 von Corsair
Phanteks CPU-Kühler
Festplatten: 500 GB Evo 840 und diverse weitere HDD's für ein paar TB Speicher für Daten und Backups.

Ich brauche sehr dringend eine neue Grafikkarte und nen neuen Monitor, damit ich besser Videos bearbeiten und natürlich endlich mal mit ordentlichen Details zocken kann.
Es muss nicht alles gleich 4K sein, WQHD reicht mir vollkommen aus. 

Ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Beste Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mrgameplayer (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team und liebe PCGHX Community,
da jetzt die Hauptzeit der Computerspiele wieder anfängt, ist jetzt der perfekte Zeitraum um aufzurüsten.
Hier seht ihr meine Konfiguration mit der ich hoffentlich bald Spiele wie Watch Dogs 2 und Star Citizen flüssig spielen kann.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI Gaming M5
CPU: I5 6600k
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 380
Netzteil: Coolermaster CM650
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
HDD: Seagate 1000GB
CPU-Kühlung: Enermax Liqmax II 240
Arbeitsspeicher: Fury X 2x4GB DDR4-2400
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core V31
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster XZ
Bildschirm: Samsung S24D590L

Meine Peripherie:
Maus: Roccat Kone Pure
Tastatur: Roccat Isku
Mousepad: Roccat Taito
Headset: nicht vorhanden

Der hoffentlich gepimpte PC  :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Durch die neue Grafikkarte erhoffe ich mir, in den nächsten Jahren die neuesten Spiele auf hohen Deteils spielen zu können.
Und durch den iiyama Gaming Monitor endlich mal auf 1440p  .  Natürlich benutze ich den PC auch zum Arbeiten, allerdings höre ich immer ein lautes Brummen neben mir. Das ist natürlich ziemlich Konzentrationsraubend. Deshalb habe ich mich hier für das be quiet! Lüfter-Bundle entschieden, welches meine Gehäuselüfter ablösen sollen.

Da ich schon eine gute Tastatur und Maus habe, würde ich das Bundle von Roccat gerne an ein Familienmitglied abgeben.
Den CPU-Kühler bitte auch nicht einbauen, den würde ich einen Freund schenken, der jetzt seinen ersten PC zusammenbauen will ^^.

Vielen Dank hier nochmal an PCGH das sie immer wieder solche guten Events rausbringen.


----------



## dooli (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Leute,


Grüße aus der NachbarstadtNämberch.



meine Wunschkomponenten sind:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Prozessor: Intel i5 6600k
Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF932
Lüfter: Standartgehäuselüfter
Netzteil: Be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2666
Grafikkarte:3072MB XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition
SSD1: 128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series
SSD2: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 
HDD: 2x 1TB; 2x 1,5TB; 1x 2TB Samsung Platten
Monitor1: Samsung Syncmaster SA350
Monitor 2: Samsung Syncmaster 226BW


Das schwächste Glied in meinem PC ist die Grafikkarte. Da ich sowieso aufrüsten wollte kommt mir eure Aktion mehr als nur gelegen. 
Aus diesem Grund wähle ich die Grafikkarte mit neuen Monitor. Um mein System zusätzlich ein wenig leiser zu bekommen sind die Lüfter eine wohltat. 
Der CPU kühler und die Peripherie würden dann in meinen 2. Rechner wandeln. Mit meiner zusätzlichen herumliegenden Hardware hätte ich dann dank der Aufrüstung des Spiele PCs genügend Teile für ein 2. System damit meine Freundin ned nur zuguggen darf sondern auch selber in den Genuss unseres Hobbys kommt.

Als lokal ansässiger würde ich am liebsten den PC selber vorbeibringen und den Profis mal über die schulter schauen . Wenn das nicht möglich ist würde ich die Teile gerne Selber einbauen. Dann auch gerne mit Fotos von der 2. Kiste.

Grüße
Dooli


----------



## JackSperling (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Halli hallo,
bin am aufrüsten meines PC's daher würde es mich freuen wenn Ihr mich dabei unterstützen könntet
Momentan werkeln
ein ASRock970 Extreme3
mit einem AMD FX 6100 
gekühlt durch einen BeQuiet DarkRock 3 (dieses Jahr Aufgerüstet)
sowie 16GB HyperX fury mit 1866MHz FSB (Dieses Jahr Aufgerüstet)
und eine ASUS EHA 3870 mit 512MB DDR4 (leider ist die nicht mehr die schnellste ) (ziemlich einschränkend)
Und versorgt wird das ganze durch eine 550 Watt PSU
Bilddarstellung läuft über einen Gebrauchten NEC MultiSync E222w

so bin ich schritt für schritt am Aufrüsten. Auch ein neues Gehäuse ist im Bau (Holz eigenbau leider noch nicht fertig) da das Alte gehäuse einfach einen zu Lauten/schlechten Airflow hatte, 
deswegen steht es auf der Box im Regal für zwei drei Anwendungen und wird hoffentlich demnächst umziehen können (es fehlen noch die Seitenteile)
Atx cubes sind einfach zu teuer und ich wollte 2  PC's unterbringen können (ATX und miniITX) einen zum Spielen und einen für den rest (nahe zu lautloser pc für bisschen Office und Streaming wegen stromsparen und so)

dementsprechend würde ich mich über Folgendes freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

mir fehlen 2 120er Lüfter in der unteren Etage (für die Obere habe ich bereits 4 140er Pure Wings 2 Lüfter) und das Grakaupdate ist wahrscheinlich längst überfällig (ärgere mich immer über die nachricht das nicht genug Leistung vorhanden ist), momentan spiele ich auch noch mit dem Gedanken zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auf ein Intelsystem zu wechseln das braucht aber noch Zeit und Arbeit. Eine neue Grafikkarte sollte aber wunder Wirken auch wenn eine GTX 1080 leicht von meinem System leicht ausgebremst wird gibt sie mir doch mehr freiheiten im weiteren Aufrüstverlauf.

daher ist das eine super möglichkeit für Leute wie mich, die Spaß am Basteln am PC und dessen Aufrüsten haben deswegen Danke für diese Aktion
Mit freundlichen Grüßen JackSperling

Hier die Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man sieht ist das Gehäuse riesig und die meisten Wände werden Doppelwandig in denen dann die Lüfter sitzen
für die Mainboardhalter wurden zwei alte Gehäuse ausgenommen und für die Festplattenhalterung setze ich auf 5,25" zu 2,5" Festplattenwechselrahmen, da 2,5" Festplatten bei mir überwiegen und sich so leichter einbauen lassen.


----------



## Hypertraffic77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aloha PC Games Hardware Team

Versuchen wir mal unser Glück. Beim Lotto klappt es ja auch nicht wirklich.
Vielleicht ja hier...

Mein System zur Zeit.

Intel I7 3770K
HIS Radeon 7970 IceQ X2
8 GB RAM Corsair DDR3
ASUS Mainboard P8Z77-V
SSD Samsung Evo 500 Gb
Hard Disk 500 GB WD Black Edition
Monitor : Philips Gioco / Asus VG278

Meine Wunschkonfiguration.

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)


Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Viel Glück an alle...


----------



## jamie-ciara (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, PCGH-Team,



mit meinem Intel 4690K, kam bisher ich eigentlich sehr gut klar.
Aufgesetzt auf einem Gigabyte Mainboard, welches mir eine solide Plattform war.

Auch die 16GB von G.Skill sind sehr fleißig, und tun bisher was und wie ich will.
Überhaupt läuft der Rechner bereits kaum hörbar und recht still.

Durch das be quiet!  Netzteil, Unterstützt vom Thermalright Kühler sorgt leise und dicht umhüllt vom CM690er Coolermaster, das nicht passiert mir etwa ein Hitzedesaster.

mein System bisher werkelt ganz OK, 
doch bei den aktuellen Anforderungen wird`s langsam „ohjeminee.“

Und im Vergleich der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit, 
es  inzwischen zu einer Aufrüstung mich neigt.

Um in der Liga ganz oben anzukommen, 
würde es reichen nur das ein oder andere Teil zu bekommen.

Drum kommt mir dieser pimp hier ganz recht, 
hierbei der PC per Schieberegler schnell  wird aufgewert´.

Gerne tausche ich meine 970 GTX,
 gegen eine MSI 1080, locker wie nix.

Dieses Upgrade wäre mein absoluter Traum, 
ich alle Games und Anwendungen in höchster Auflösung dann könnte schaun.

Auf meinem Samsung 23“ lässt sich zwar alles erkennen, doch würd ich trotzdem gern den größeren iiyama G-Master mein Eigen nennen.

Zu guter Letzt nehm ich auch das Super Roccat - Bundel, 
mit dem ich dann schließlich das ganze System behandel´.

Zum Schluss noch einen herzlichen Dank an PCGH und alle Sponsoren,
die diese Mega-Coolen-Komponenten haben auserkoren.

So wünsche ich uns allen viel Spaß und viel Glück, 
ziemlich bald bekommen viere ihren PC aufgemotzt zurück.  



Mein System:

Mainboard:              Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force
CPU:                                                  Intel i5-4690K @ 4,30GHZ 
CPU-Kühler:       Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B
Speicher:                                                                                                G-Skill DDR3 16GB @2400Mhz
Grafik:                                         EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC  
Netzteil:                              be quiet! Straight Power 10 700W 
Lüfter:                                                                                                                                             2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 / 4x Artic Cooling F12
Gehäuse:                                                                                         Coolermaster CM690
Monitor:                            Samsung SyncMaster BX2331





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                                     be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles:                                                                     ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor:               iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion
und viel Spaß an alle


----------



## tomtony (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, Ich habe bei den Pimp 2015 auch mal mitgemacht und hab da leider nichts gewonnen und seit dem letztem Jahr ist mein PC schlechter geworden. 

Ich habe grade in mein PC ein Asus p5q Mainboard mit 8gb ddr2, ein Nvidia 760 Gtx, 700 Watt Netzteil und ein Thermaltake case.

Ich kann noch auf den alten Mainboard spielen aber meine Graffikkarte ist nicht so gut und daher habe ich in neuen spielen wie z.B. Fallout 4 nicht mal 30 fps.

Daher habe ich mich um den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSH-B1 (21 Punkte), MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) und be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 900 Orange (11 Punkte) entschieden.  Falls ich gewinnen würde, wäre ich sehr froh und dankeschön wenn sie es auch nur durchlesen. Vielleicht sind auch andere die es mehr wie ich brauch aber Mann kann trotzdem spielen. 

L.G.


----------



## SAVVYER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!

Wirklich cool von euch so eine Tuning-Aktion gemeinsam mit den Hardwareherstellern zu organisieren! Auch ich möchte mich dafür bewerben mit folgendem PC:

*CPU: *Core i5-4670K Haswell @ 4.3 GHz
*Mainboard:*            ASRock Z87 Extreme6
*Grafikkarte:*          MSI GTX 770
*RAM:*                        Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR3-1600
*CPU-Kühler:*         Arctic Liquid Freezer 120
*Netzteil:*                  be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
*Gehäuse:*                Cooler Master CM 690 II
*Monitor:*                 Samsung Syncmaster BX2450
*Eingabegeräte:*   Logitech G105 Tastatur, Logitech G300 Maus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Idealkonfiguration wäre:*


*Grafikkarte:*    MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*   be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*       be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Bundles:*           ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
*Monitor:*           iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Habe im Aufrüst-Konfigurator die GTX 1080 mit dem 1440p Monitor ausgewählt, da die aktuell verbaute MSI GTX 770 mit 2GB VRAM mittlerweile immer häufiger an ihre Grenzen stößt, selbst in Verbindung mit einem 1080p Monitor. Zwar lässt sich durch die Detailreduzierung meistens eine spielbare Framerate erzielen, aber bei aktuellen Spielen sieht das Bild dabei sehr grenzwertig aus. Und die GTX 1080 in Verbindung mit dem WQHD 75Hz Monitor wären natürlich ein ganz anderes "Kaliber" in Bezug auf die demnächst erscheinenden FPS Titel wie Battlefield 1 und Destiny 2 (hoffentlich), verglichen mit meinen aktuellen Komponenten. 

Ich danke, dass ich bei dieser einzigartigen Aktion mitmachen darf und wünsche viel Spaß beim Betrachten der Bewerbungen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NailsinyourHead (19. Oktober 2016)

*Doublepimp?*

Doublepimp?

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mit entzücken habe ich gestern Abend euer aktuelles Heft in der Hand gehalten und auf dem Cover die PimpmyPC2016-Aktion erspäht. Als Abonnent eurer Schwesterzeitschrift PC Games und weitestgehend regelmäßiger Leser eures Heftes habe ich mir bei der letzten Pimp-Aktion fast selbst in den Allerwertesten gebissen, da ich das Heft etwas spät gekauft hatte und die Bewerbungsfrist bereits abgelaufen war. Festgestellt hatte ich das natürlich erst, als ich mich schon schwindelig gerechnet hatte mit möglichen Hardwarekombinationen. Deshalb war meine Freude umso größer, dass dieses Mal wenigstens noch ein Tag bleibt um teilzunehmen.

Doublepimp?

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich meine (mittlerweile) Frau mit dem Zockfieber anstecken konnte. CIV sei Dank (-:
So zieren zwei Spielerechner unser „Büro“, welche mit den Unterschiedlichsten Genre befeuert werden (Diablo; Civilization; Anno xxxx; Borderlands; Tamriel Unlimited). Das Geburtsdatum der Rechner liegt bei 2010 und so langsam kommt leider das Gesamtsystem (Infos dazu weiter unten) in die Jahre. Mit Ehrfurcht verfolge ich alle News (und das sind nahezu keine) zu Borderlands 3, dieses wird jedoch definitiv unsere Systeme überlasten wenn es hoffentlich 2018 erscheinen sollte. Aber auch für Civ 6 habe ich schon den Systemanforderungen entgegengefiebert und den Kauf davon abhängig gemacht, ob es wohl noch darauf laufen wird (es wird wohl und somit sind zwei Versionen geordert…. Bald ist endlich Freitag)
Also haben wir zwei Systeme, welche es auf Vordermann zu bringen gilt (-: Sind ja auch zwei Leser… Also Doublepimp

Unsere Systeme:

Rechner Sabrina
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 (3,0 GHz / 4 Kerne)
Platine: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
RAM: 4 GB aus der Schublade, da vor geraumer Zeit einer der beider 4GB-Riegel den Dienst eingestellt hat
Grafik: Zotac Geforce GTX 470 AMP
Netzteil: Noname
Gehäuse: Noname, nur noch partiell vorhanden
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 226BW (1600x1050)
Maus & Tastatur: Noname

Rechner Markus
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9450 (2,66 GHz / 4 Kerne)
Platine: ASUS P5E3-WS-Pro
RAM: 8 GB Corsair
Grafik: Zotac Geforce GTX 470 AMP
Netzteil: Noname
Gehäuse: Noname, nur noch partiell vorhanden
Monitor: Samsung LC23A550 (1920x1080)
Maus und Tastatur: Diablo3-Maus (Steelseries… mein ganzer Stolz) mit, wer hätte es gedacht, Noname-Tastatur

Unsere Gehäuse gleichen leider einem Schrottplatz, da ein damaliger Eigenbau eines PC-Schrankes aufgrund zu hoher Ansprüche (Filtration in Reinraumqualität) letztendlich gescheitert ist. Netzteile und Peripherie sind weitestgehend über die Jahre angesammelte Relikte. Ein regelmäßiger Besuch mit dem Staubsauger und dem Druckluftspray ist eine Wohltat für die FreeAirSyteme… (o;
Zur Erläuterung: Ein abnehmen der Seitenblende für die Bilder war nicht notwendig... Die ist immer ab.
Die Bilder vom Rechner meiner Frau sind leider aufgrund des erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrades nicht optimal geworden.

Unsere Wahl bei PimpmyPC2016:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum? Zum Gehäuse sind wohl keine weiteren Erläuterungen notwendig (Falls Ihr die Bilder noch nicht betrachtet habt…. Jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt). Ein gescheites Netzteil und eine potente Grafikkarte sind eine zukunftsfähige Basis. Und zwei schicke Monitore (die wichtigste Schnittstelle PC-Mensch) auf unserem Schreibtisch geben natürlich ein todschickes Bild ab. Mit der QHD-Auflösung auch eine gute Kombination mit der GTX1070 denke ich. 

Dann nur noch bei der Dame des Herzens Mobo-CPU-RAM erbetteln und fertig sind zwei TOP-Spielmaschinen.

Warum wir?

Hier hat denke ich jeder Teilnehmer seine berechtigten Gründe sich den Gewinn zu wünschen. Seit 18 Monaten hat sich unsere Zockzeit mit der Geburt unserer Tochter zwar drastisch reduziert, jedoch nicht an Qualität und Freude eingebüßt. Das in sechs Monaten zu erwartende Brüderchen lässt aber auch das Budget (auch noch) für zwei (!) neue Spielerechner nicht sehr üppig ausfallen, so das Borderlands 3 ernsthaft in Gefahr ist…. HaHa (o:

Wir wünschen allen Teilnehmer viel Glück und dem PCGH-Team ein baldiges schönes Wochenende.

Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Sabrina




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david16 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

echt tolle und großzügige Aktion von euch.
Kurz zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:

*Gehäuse*:
Meine Hardware befindet sich in einem Thermaltake Soprano Vx, den ich noch von meinem vorherigen System übernommen habe. Das Gehäuse gefällt mir auch heute noch sehr gut, weshalb ich es auch noch gerne behalten möchte (never change a winning team)

*Netzteil:
*Den Lebenssaft bekommt meine Hardware von einem CoolerMaster B500 Watt Netzteil. Es ist zwar keins mit einer immens hohen Watt Zahl aber die 500 Watt reichen trotzdem aus, um meine stromhungrige GTX280 ohne Probleme zu versorgen.
*
Mainboard:
*Als Mainboard kommt bei mir ein Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Sockel 1150 zum Einsatz.
*
CPU:*
Das Gehirn meines PCs ist ein Intel Xeon v3 1231. Die CPU hat bislang immer gute Dienste geleistet und ist für mich auch immer noch schnell genug 
*
RAM:*
Im Einsatz befinden sich 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport.
*
Grafikkarte:*
Hier liegt der Schwachpunkt meines Systems. Im Einsatz befindet sich meine gute alte XFX Nvidia Geforce GTX 280 mit 1024Mb Speicher. Ich benutze sie seit November 2008 ohne Unterbrechung und sie hat mir immer gute Dienste erwiesen. Sie hat sogar die letzte Aufrüstrunde überstanden.
*
Monitor:*
Der hat auch schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Es ist ein Samsung SyncMaster B2430 mit FullHD Auflösung. Vom Design und Bild her gefällt er mir zwar noch immer, leider hat er keinen HDMI Anschluss, daher läuft alles noch über DVI.
*
Peripheriegeräte:
*Meine Maus ist eine Roccat Kova+. Die liegt gut in der Hand, allerdings weist diese Serie von Mäusen eine etwas schlampige Verarbeitung auf, sodass aus den seitlichen Gummierungen kontinuierlich etwas Kleber austritt. Man hat quasi immer ein bisschen Mäuse-Schnodder an den Händen
Als Tastatur benutze ich ein Standard Microsoft Wired Keyboard. Damals im letzten Jahrzent für etwas mehr als ein Zehner erstanden, funktioniert sie noch genauso gut wie am ersten Tag.

*Diese Komponenten möchte ich einsetzen:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Warum ich gerne Aufrüsten möchte:*
Die ganz große Schwäche meines PCs ist eindeutig die Grafikkarte. Die GTX280 hat nun schon acht Jahre auf dem Buckel und ihren Zenit schon lange überschritten. Vom puren Speed her ist es zwar noch möglich viele Spiele auf mittleren bis niedrigen Einstellungen zu Spielen, allerdings sind neuerdings die meisten Spiele DX11 only, wodurch sie sich technisch disqualifiziert. 
Ich würde sie daher durch eine GTX 1080 ersetzen, quasi der Ur-ur-ur-ur-Enkel meines Schätzchens. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass diese genauso lange halten wird wie die GTX280, da ich immer auf highend Grafikkarten setze und diese einsetze bis nichts mehr geht.
Bei dem neuen Monitor schätze ich die Möglichkeit endlich auf HDMI oder Display Port umzusteigen und eine höhere Stufe der Auflösung zu nutzen.
Die sonstigen Verbesserungen betreffen die Belüftung des Systems. Aktuell setze ich auf den Boxed Lüfter der CPU und auf zwei alte 120mm Lüfter, da wird es Zeit sich zu verbessern.

*Was ich mit der neuen Power machen will:
*Ich bin tierischer Elder Scrolls Fan. Ich warte schon lange auf die Skyrim Remaster Version. Außerdem bin ich leidenschaftlicher Modder und habe schon die ein oder andere Mod selbst für Oblivion veröffentlicht. Als erstes würde ich das gute alte Oblivion bis zum Anschlag modden mit allem drum und dran, Beispiele sind High Res Texturen, Sichtweiten und Vegetations-Verbesserungen und Enb Series. Das ganze soll dann natürlich mit Supersampling laufen. Leider reicht mein aktuelles System selbst für Oblivion in diesen Einstellungen nicht aus und die FPS sinken teilweise unter 10. Mit dem neuen System wird dann das Spiel erneut durchgespielt. Das gleiche habe ich dann mit Skyrim vor, welches ich allerdings bislang noch nicht gespielt habe. Ich habe quasi 5 Jahre gewartet, bis ich Hardware habe, mit der man es sofort auf Ultra mit Mods spielen und genießen kann. Danach folgen dann die ganzen DX11 spiele, die mir bislang verwährt blieben 

Falls ich einer der Auserwählten bin, würde ich den PC gerne selber zusammenbauen. Ich finde das Zusammenschrauben ist fast das beste am Aufrüsten und das möchte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## Melmonth (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich habe aus den 67 Punkten folgende Konfiguration zusammengestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 x 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:
Mainboard: MSI MS-7519
Ram: 4 x 2GiB DDR2
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT 9800GT
PSU: 430 W von esac
Gehäuse: Vom Sperrmüll
Festplatte 1: 150GB SATA
Festplatte 2: 80GB Sata

Mit meinem derzeitigen Rechner ist an Gaming kaum zu denken. Minecraft ist ein Spiel, welches ohne häufige Fps-Einbrüche spielbar ist.

Ich habe versucht das Maximum an Leistung und Optik aus diesem System mit meinem alten Gehäuse 
und dem kleinen Geldbeutel zu bauen. 
Zur Optik gehört das Kabelmanagement, die HDD-Einbaurahmen und der Aufkleber auf der vorderen Seite. 
Das Kabelmanagement hat sich als schwer umsetzbar erwiesen, da mein Netzteil sehr kurze Kabel hat. 
Die SATA-Kabel wiederum sehr lang sind.
Zur besseren Handhabung des Rechners habe ich absichtlich Schrauben, die mit der Hand zu lösen sind, verbaut.

Meine Kühlung im Gehäuse ist suboptimal. Wie man sehen kann, habe ich nur einen kleinen CPU-Kühler. 
Dieser ist zwar von der Lautstärke viel leiser als mein Netzteil, aber von der Kühlleistung vergleichbar mit einem Boxed-Kühler.
Um die Kühlung ein wenig zu verbessern habe ich im Zuge des Einbaus der HDD-Einbaurahmen einen 92mm Lüfter verbaut.

Für eine Leistungssteigerung habe ich meinen RAM erweitert. Zu meinen zwei 2GiB Modulen habe ich zwei weitere 2 GiB hinzu gesteckt. Ingesamt habe ich jetzt 8 GiB RAM.
Noch bessere Hardware zu verbauen z.B. eine bessere Grafikkarte w‰re ohne ein Netzteiltausch nicht möglich. 


Jetzt möchte ich noch einmal Stellung zu den gewählten Komponenten von der Aktion nehmen. 
Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, weil ich keine Skylake CPU habe und deswegen mit dem Mainboard nichts anfangen kann. 
Die Grafikkarte hingegen kann ich einfach zu meinen bestehenden System hinzufügen.
Ich wollte schon immer einen Rechner haben, den ich beim Arbeiten nicht hören kann. Bisher ist das nicht der Fall. Mein Netzteil ist im 2D Betrieb schon sehr laut.
Aus diesem Grund nehme ist das ganz teure Netzteil und nicht den CPU-Kühler, da mein K¸hler zwar schlecht kühlt aber immerhin leise ist.
Das Lüfterset habe ich gewählt, da ich die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter für die Besten halte. Die Gehäuse sprechen mich alle nicht an, da die orangen Farben die Eleganz des Gehäuses stark leiden lassen. 
Ich würde lieber ein Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition haben.
Die Peripherie von ROCCAT sagt mir nicht zu. Ich bin ein großer Logitech Fan. Die stellen meiner Meinung nach die beste Peripherie her. Deswegen habe ich das punktemäßig günstigste Bundle gewählt.
Die bei der Peripherie gesparten Punkte habe ich lieber in den Monitor und die Grafikkate investiert.
Mein Rechner wird auch nach der Aufrüstung von 4K Gaming soweit entfernt sein wie der Pluto von der Sonne. Ich mag es aber sehr gerne auf vielen hochauflösenden Monitoren zu arbeiten.
Mit einem 4K-Monitor kann ich auf vier Full-HD-Fenstern gleichzeitig arbeiten. Leider hatte ich das Erlebnis bisher nur tesatweise bei einem Bekannten.

Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler. Leider ist für dieses eine große Liquidität (Zahlungsfähigkeit) von Nöten, um nicht nur mit uralten oder defekten Teilen zu experimentieren.


Liebe Grüße und allen anderen ebenfalls viel Glück mit ihren Rechnern
Lucas


----------



## Fawkes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch ich möchte natürlich an dieser Aktion teilnehmen und habe dazu ein kleines Video produziert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orKATdQ9Tls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe meinen *Haupt-PC* vor kurzem nach vielen Jahren "aufgerüstet" und dieser besteht nun aus:

CPU:    Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40GHz
Kühler: Noctua uralt (U12-P oder so ähnlich?)    
RAM:    16,0GB DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard:  ASUS P8P67 EVO (LGA1155)
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (EVGA)    
Speicher:    500GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO  & 3TB TOSHIBA HDWD130 
Audio: Sound Blaster Play! 2
Gehäuse: Phanteks Evolv ATX

Der* alte PC* dient nun als* Backup-Server* mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel C2D e8400
Kühler: Intel stock
RAM: 6GB DDR3
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q (Sockel 775)
Grafik: ATI HD6790
Speicher: Crucial BX100 240GB & HGST   4TB
Audio: OnBoard
Gehäuse: Raidmaxx Smilodon 


*Meine ausgewählten Komponenten sind:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)



Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Ausgewählten sein, so würde ich die Komponenten hier bei mir austauschen.
Damit würdet ihr nicht nur einen, sondern gleich zwei Rechnern "pimpen"! 

Die GTX 1070 dürfte in den Haupt-PC, genauso wie der Dark Rock Pro 3. Die GTX 750 Ti wäre dann ideal für den Server und der alte Noctua könnte den Intel stock Kühler ersetzen. Dadurch wäre es auch möglich den Intel i7-2600K endlich angemessen zu übertakten. 
Das alte Raidmaxx-Gehäuse hat weder Kabelmanagment noch Laufruhe und gehört dringend ausgetauscht. Da kommt das Silent Base 600 genau richtig. Das ROCCAT-Bundle dürfte meine alte Peripherie ersetzen.
Um endlich auch im Videoschnitt auf 4K produzieren zu können passt der iiyama G-Master Monitor sehr gut.

Danke und liebe Grüße!

PS.: Hier noch die beiden Bilder der Innenräume...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                     &                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earl of the Duke (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus,

folgende Komponenten würde ich wählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77-D3H
CPU: Intel XEON E3-1240
CPU-Kühler: no Name (Server)
Speicher: 4x 8GB Kingston KHX1600C9D38GX
Grafik: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 
Netzteil:  Enermax EMD525AWT
Lüfter: Fractal 2x 140mm
Gehäuse: Fractal D Define R5 Black
Monitor: AOC Q3277PQU
Maus: Logitech MX518
Tastatur: Logitech K750
SSD: 1x Crucial M550 (512GB) und 1x Crucial C300 (128GB)
HDD: 2x Samsung HD322HJ und 1x Samsung HD753LJ


Anfang des Jahres den Wechsel vom Intel Q9550 auf den Xeon E3-1240 durchgeführt. Viele alte Komponenten sind geblieben und für meine Zwecke (Geschmack)
einfach zu laut. Die Tendenz geht zum performanten Silent-System! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹

Danke und Lob für die coole Aktion - schönen Abend allen


----------



## AwesomePhil (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für Euer Pimp my PC 2016 Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Zuerst einmal zu mir:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich heiße Philipp, bin 20 Jahre alt und studiere Architektur, weshalb ich auf eine schnelle Grafikkarte angewiesen bin, zum einen zum CAD-Zeichnen, hauptsächlich aber zum Rendern von 3D-Ansichten. Ein großer Monitor ist auch ein Muss, damit ich genug Zeichenfläche vor Augen habe.
Auch das Spielen ist seit langem ein großes Hobby von mir. Zuletzt kam ich leider nicht mehr allzu oft dazu, weil das Studium viel Zeit schluckt und die gebotene Grafikqualität meines Rechners weniger Lust erweckt. Eines muss man ihm lassen, GTA V kann er in 720p und mittleren-hohen Details relativ flüssig abspielen (~30fps).
Computer und Technik waren schon immer eine Leidenschaft von mir. Sehr früh habe ich bereits begonnen, an Computern zu schrauben, zu experimentieren und selber zu reparieren. Heutzutage mache ich nicht nur für mich solche Projekte, sondern habe auch viele Laptops, iPhones und Desktop-Computer von Familie und Freunden repariert. Mein letztes Projekt war der komplette Wiederaufbau eines MacBook Pro 15“ late 2008 (Flüssigkeitsschaden und miserabler Zustand), SSD und RAM Upgrade. Damit versuche ich mich nun erstmal durchs Studium zu schlagen. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich meinen Desktop-Computer auseinandergenommen, den ganzen Staub entfernt und die Wärmeleitpasten von CPU und der Grafikkarte erneuert. 
Apropos Desktop-Computer:  Dies ist mein erster richtiger Computer, ich habe ihn 2011 zusammen mit meinem großen Bruder selber gebaut.


Mein derzeitiges Setup:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MSI PH67A-C43 Mainboard
Intel Core i5-2500, 4x3.30GHz
4GB DDR3-1333 RAM (später wurden es 8GB)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 (aka „der Hitzkopf“)
1000GB HDD (später kam eine Samsung SSD 830, 128GB dazu)
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B CPU-Kühler
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W (hat gerne mal einen Wackelkontakt direkt am 24-pin Stecker)
Windows 7 Pro 64bit (für meine Wunsch-Grafikkarte wäre ich auch bereit auf Windows 10 umzusteigen, wegen Direct-X 12)


Meine Wunschkomponenten:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 67 (4 Punkte übrig)


Weshalb die GTX 1070 und nicht die 1080?
- Ganz einfach, weil die GTX 1070 eine absolut exzellente Grafikkarte ist, die mir schon alles bietet, was ich brauche.  Die GTX 1080 wäre einfach übertrieben. Mir waren die übrigen Punkte wichtiger, um sie beim Monitor einzusetzen.

Das Lüfterset würde mir gerade recht kommen, da mir einer kaputtgegangen ist und ich sie alle gerne ersetzen würde. In mein Gehäuse passen nur 120mm Lüfter.

Die ROCCAT Suora Tastatur gefällt mir sehr gut von der Optik, die anderen Komponenten sind auch nett. Ein Headset hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Das Netzteil wäre auch perfekt, da mein jetziges diesen Wackelkontakt hat. Zudem sind mehr Watt nie verkehrt, auch wenn die GTX 1070 weiniger verbraucht, als meine HD6870.

Mir ist bei der Monitorwahl durchaus bewusst, dass 4K-Gaming mit hohen Framerates eingeschränkt mit der GTX 1070 realisierbar ist, aber schon das Upscaling von 1080p Inhalten sieht besser aus, als nativ auf einem 1080p-Monitor. Zudem kommen da auch die Vorteile fürs CAD-Zeichnen ins Spiel: Den vollen Überblick auf 28 Zoll und eine gestochen scharfe Darstellung!

Anbei zwei Fotos meines Rechners.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beapp (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich habe einen office PC, zwar gut aber ich möchte es schneller haben, weil Visual Studio und ähnliche Programme mehr Leistung brauchen und mein PC kann da leider nicht immer mithalten.

Ich habe zur Zeit in meinem PC

Asus Mini ITX M5A78L 
Corsair 4Gb DDR3
XFX Radeon 7870 
650 Watt Netzteil
Alten Samsung Monitor mit 1600x1050 Auflösung

Mein Wunsch wäre 

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1(19 Punkte)
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)

Vielen Dank das sie uns eine Chance geben um einen Traum zu erfüllen und ich wünsche jeden viel Glück!


----------



## jamal84 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team da meine Hardware auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, und das letzte mal zu Battlefield 3 ein update gesehen hat, habe ich mich entschlossen hier mit zu machen. 
Ich habe mir auch grade schon ein kleines update gegönnt das aus einen neuen MSI Z170A ,  Intel Core i5 - 6600k und Kingston Hyper X besteht, 
doch leider hat es nicht mehr für eine Grafikkarte gereicht, und das wo Battelfield 1 vor der Tür steht.Hier noch mein aktuelles Setup.

Netzteil : Enermax  425 Watt
CPU:  AMD Phenom X 4 955
Ram: G.SKILL 16GB
Grafikkarte: RADEON HD 4890
Motherboard: AsRock 970 Extrem
Festplatte: WD Caviar Green 1T
Gehäuse: Glite??? kein plan was das für ein teil ist
Monitor: Asus 15 Zoll

Ich habe mich für die MSI  GTX  1070 entschieden weil, der Postmann mit dem oben genanten teilen schon auf dem weg zu mir ist, und die Grafikkarte mein PC update Perfekt machen würde...
Natürlich auch weil man mit sie VR ready ist, und ich nicht Battlefield 1 auf der Konsole spielen müsste. 
Ach ja und das Gehäuse weil es einfach nur geil aussieht, und nen echter blick Fang ist .Falls ich einer der glücklichen bin, würde ich es gerne selber zusammen bauen.
Vielen lieben dank für das das coole Gewinnspiel. Mfg David

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Diccalia (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH/PCGHX Team!
Als ich durch Zufall auf eurer Seite war, las ich von Pimp my PC 2016 und musste unbedingt mitmachen.

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-6400
CPU-Kühler: Intel original Lüfter
Mainboard: AsRock H110M-DGS/D3 wechsel MSI B150M Mortar Arctic 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 GiByte DDR3-1600 wechsel 2 x 8 GiByte DDR4-2133
Grafikkarte: KFA2 Geforce GTX 960 4 GB GDDR5
Datenträger: HDD mit 250 GB Samsung und 1TB WesternDigital
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
Gehäuse: AeroCool Strike-X Advance weiß
Lüfter: AeroCool (oben): 1x 140mm,(hinten): 1x 120mm,(vorne): 2x 120mm,(links): 1x 120mm
Monitor: Acer X193W 19" Auflösung 1440x900 Pixel
Maus: 3 Tasten mit Scrollrad Maus (no name)
Tastatur: Logitech Corded Keyboard
Headset: Sennheiser PC3


Ausgewählte Produkte
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum:

Grafikkarte: Mit der höheren Auflösung benötige ich für den PC auch ein bessere Grafikkarte, um aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können.

Lüfter-Set: Will mein 140mm Lüfter gegen leiseren 140mm Lüfter tauschen und nach unten noch ein 140mm Lüfter einbauen.

Maus: Brauch ich wahrscheinlich nicht erwähnen, da diese Maus Lowend ist.

Tastatur: Ist sehr alt und keine Gamer-Tastatur.

Headset: Ist das einfachste was es gibt und ziemlich unbequem. 

Netzteil: Ich glaube mein 400W Netzteil wird nicht mehr mit dieser Grafikkarte und dem Restsystem noch zusammen arbeiten. (wegen zu hoher Belastung)

Monitor: Besitzt gerade mal 1440x900 Pixel und ist nicht mehr geeignet für die meisten Spiele.

Notiz zum PC:

Zu Weihnachten bekomme ich schon ein neues Mainboard und RAM.

Bild:


----------



## J-Dredd (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich hielt am 7.10 die PCGH-Ausgabe 10 diesen Jahres in der Hand, und weil ich diese dieses Mal besonders genau studiert habe (insb. den Socket 2011-3 Teil, war kurz davor beim i7-6800 zuzuschlagen  ) kam ich erst reichlich spät zu dem Teil mit dem Aufrüstspecial. Deswegen bin ich auch ziemlich spät dran, meine Bewerbung abzugeben.

Der Zeitpunkt des Specials kam zum denkbar günstigsten Moment, denn ich stehe sowieso kurz davor,  meinen (zugegeben, relativ neuen ) PC nochmal ordentlich nach vorne zu bringen, dafür habe ich mir auch extra noch einen Job besorgt (und das soll schon was heißen - als Student ). Wenn diese Bewerbung hier Erfolg hat wird es dann vllt. doch noch der i7-6800  

Aktuell bin ich stolzer Besitzer diesen Systems:

Optimierte Computerkauf-WL Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Peripherie dient:

Corsair Gaming Sabre RGB Optical, New Logo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Professional P2416D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Aufrüsten würde ich gerne mit diesen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der PC ist vor ca. 3 Monaten gekauft worden, nichtsdestotrotz besteht Aufrüstbedarf, was unschwer daran zu sehen ist, dass keine (!!!) Grafikkarte verbaut ist, einfach weil das Budget von den anderen Komponenten restlos aufgefressen worden war, aber ich bei diesen keine Kompromisse eingehen wollte. So muss ich die Grafikkarte also später nachzurüsten. Somit ist es immer wieder schwer, überhaupt Spiele zum laufen zu bringen, die IGP ist dafür halt nicht gedacht. Also aufrüsttechnische ein großer Sprung von Null auf 1080 sozusagen  Weiterer Erklärung bedarf der Wunsch zum Besitzt dieser Grafikkarte nun wirklich nicht.

Mein aktueller Ben Nevis ist zwar eine feine Sache, solange ich eine non-K-Cpu damit leise kühlen will. Allerdings werde ich in Bälde auf einen i7-6700/6800 aufrüsten und würde diesen auch gerne etwas übertakten, der Ben Nevis würde dann zum Guten Zweck und den Boxed-Kühler meines Kumpels ersetzen. Der be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 ist für mich dann einfach passender. Gerne hätte ich auch den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 gewählt, aber die Punkte sind nunmal begrenzt, und auf die Grafikkarte wollte ich nun wirklich nicht verzichten.

Das Peripherie-Bundle finde ich besonders interessant, denn meine bisherige Peripherie sind alles Preis/Leistungs und Vernunftobjekte, ein GSynch-Bildschirm mit vielen Hertz und eine richtige Gamingtastatur wären da schon was anderes. 

Die be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM  (in 140 mm Größe) werden dann für die Kühlung und den Ruhefaktor meines PCs ihr Übriges tun.

Liebes PCGH-Team, ich hoffe sehr, dass ich am Ende unter den glücklichen Gewinnern sein werde und dadurch auch schon vor dem nächsten Jahr in den Genuss einer Grafikkarte und somit moderner Spiele komme! 

Mit besten Grüßen,

euer J-Dredd

PS: Ich würde die Komponenten gerne zugeschickt bekommen, um sie selbst einzubauen. Ich finde, man sollte wissen, wie es hardwaretechnisch im eigenen Rechner aussieht und alles auch selber verbauen


----------



## belle (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank an Euch und die Firmen MSi, Iiyama, Roccat und beQuiet, die das möglich machten.
Ich besitze nur meinen alten Studenten-PC, der mir quasi als Fernseher, Arbeitsplattform und Konsole dient. Ich will mich an dieser Stelle ( wo auch sonst  ) für die vielen Jahre voller interessanter News bedanken. Schon vor meiner Anmeldung fand ich hier eine Umgebung und ein Zuhause, in der ich meiner ungewöhnlichen Nerd-Neigung nachgehen konnte. Jeder Morgen beginnt mit einem kurzen Blick auf Eure Seite plus Kaffee.
Das mag zwar ein ziemlicher Schleim sein, ist aber die Wahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Aktueller PC

Prozessor:               Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3,8 GHz all core turbo + Zalman CNPS10X
Mainboard:             Asus P8P67
Arbeitsspeicher:  16 GiB G.Skill RipJawsX & Mushkin Frostbyte, DDR3-1866
Festplatten:           128 GB Corsair Performance Pro & Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
Grafikkarte:           HIS Radeon HD 7950 iceQ Turbo @ 950 MHz undervoltet
Sound:                      Creative SoundBlaster Recon3D PCIe @ Creative Gigaworks ProGamer G500
Netzteil:                  beQuiet PurePower L7, 530W
Gehäuse:                 Xigmatek Utgard
Monitor:                  Acer S273HLbmii (TN, 1080p, 27")

*Wunsch-Upgrade
*
Grafikkarte:           MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles:                         ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:                         be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse:        be quiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silver (5 Punkte)
Monitor:                         iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Erklärung zm fünften Bild: LC-Power Netzteil musste möglichst günstig durch ein PurePower L7 ersetzt werden und ich kann gerade keine Bilder machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Mit einem möglichen Upgrade könntet ihr dafür sorgen, dass ich so zufrieden wie meine Kadse schaue und dieser Gewinn wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen wären.
Die Hardware würde ich selbst einbauen und entsprechend mit Kamera fotografieren._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adpre (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin,

mein Traum wäre es unter die Streamer zu gehen und ebenso Videocontent zu erstellen. Dafür fehlt meinem Baby eine potente Grafikkarte sowie Netzteil und ein zeitgemäßer Monitor + Tastatur.
Also versuch ich hier mein Glück bei dieser tollen Aktion!

Meine Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600
Grafikkarte: nvidia Geforce GTX260 von Gainward-->hehe ich weiß etwas alt und ein klassischer Flaschenhals!
Mainboard: Asus Z-170P
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB RAM 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design ARC Midi R2
Monitor: Dell 22''
Festplatte: Crucial C300 128GB
Netzteil: Seasonic 550 Watt
CPU-Kühler/Lüfter: Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
Tastatur: noname Standardtastatur
Maus Corsair M45

Mit der neuen Skylake Architektur bei den Prozessoren habe ich meinen Uralt-Rechner neu aufgebaut. Da ich Student bin, konnte ich mir nicht alle Teile auf einen Schlag zulegen und darum hat dieser unvollendete Rechner ein älteres Netzteil, einen für heutige Standards "kleinen" 22'' Monitor, eine alte Standardtastatur und eine Steinzeit GTX260 die mir lange Zeit treu gedient hat. 

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn ihr meinen PC pimpt, da ich mit euren Teilen die letzten bottlenecks beheben kann.

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle und Kompliment an die Redaktion.....ihr habt echt keine leichte Wahl!

Moin!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha98 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

Super Aktion ,passt mir gut in den Kram, war schon kurz davor nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas dazwischen . Mein aktuelles System ist schon ziemlich alt und gehört eigentlich schon teilweise auf den Hardware-Friedhof.

Aktuell verbaute  Hardware:
------------------------------------------------------------
CPU: Intel Core I7-920 (2.66Ghz)
Cpu Kühler: Intel boxed Kühler
Mobo: Asus P6T-Se 
Graka: Inno3d Gtx 260 Freezer X2 (896) Bottleneck Pur!
PSU: Xilence  XP700Watt
Ram: 4Gb Samsung (1333)
Gehäuse Sharkoon Bd28
HDD: 1 TB Toshiba7200rpm
Soundkarte: (nur zum Test!) Steinzeit Sounblaster von Creative
Maus: Logitech Standard Ding Modell ka
Tastatur: Logitech k270
Bildschirm: Samsung S22E390H

Meine Wünsche:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kova + Sova MK + Renga (15 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)

Anmerkungen:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cpu und Mainboard sind ansich zwar schon etwas alt ,aber immer noch für aktuelle Games ganz brauchbar, allerdings ist die Grafikkarte (GTX 260) heute leider dedinitiv nicht zu gebrauchen und müsste erneuert werden, da käme eine GTX 1070 wie gerufen um aktuelle Games in voller Pracht und hohen Auflösungen spielen zu können.
Auch ein neuer Cpu-Kühler wäreeine gute nette Sache, da der Boxed-Kühler schon ziemlich laut ist und nicht besonders gut kühlt. (insgesamt ist der Pc brüllend laut).
Ansosnten, der Ram könnte noch erweitert werden und eine schnelle SSD wäre eine gute Investition, dennoch wäre durch die "Wunsch Hardware" ein doch mehr als deutlicher Sprung in der Leistungskurve zu vermerken.
Zu der Peripherie sei gesagt, aktuell verwende ich eine  08/15 Tastatur und eine 08/15 Maus mein Headset ist auch nicht besonders Dolle, dazu könnte auch noch ein neuer Bildschirm auf der Fensterbank sein neues Zuhause finden.
PS: Wer die Festplatte sucht die ist aktuell noch woanders (habe ein noch steinzeitlicheren PC aktuell im Test dort hab ich die Festplatte stecken)*
PSS: Ich hätte gern im Falle das ich gewinne die Komponenten gerne zugeschickt per Post.

Dann Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer 

und

noch einen schönen Mittwoch Abend

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Micha

Galerie: *(Edit: Aktuelles Bild)
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KaterJan (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Eine super Aktion die ihr da gestartet habt, mein PC hätte es auch echt nötig! Deswegen biiiiiittttteeeee pimp my PC 

Mein System gibt es in Grundzügen schon seit Januar 2008! Nur die Graka wurde mal gewechselt und eine SSD und eine Soundkarte kamen hinzu. Und er ist immernoch fast täglich in Benutzung und zum Gaming auch noch zu gebrauchen. Damals auch mit einigen PCGH Favorites(mein MoBo war aber bei euch nur Durchschnitt) zusammengestellt, wollte ich gegenüber meinem vorherigen Athlon Sys, was leiseres mit deutlich mehr Power. Nach damaligen Maßstäben hat das super geklappt. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht das ich solange an dem overclockten System Freude habe! Derzeit mache ich aber aus Performance-Gründen Videoschnitt und andere "anstrengende" Sachen (Cad, Photogrammetrie..) auf einem MSI-Laptop mit i7 von meiner Freundin. Zocken läuft aber immernoch ausschließlich über diesen PC(habe keine Konsole-und hatte auch noch nie eine) Dewegen ist aber jetzt wirklich die Zeit gekommen um ein neues leistungsfähiges Arbeits/Gaming-System zu bauen. Ich wollte eigentlich erst mit Eintreffen der KabyLake-Prozessoren und zugehörigem z 270 Chipsatz Tabula-Rasa machen..aber wenn Ihr meine Aufrüst-Träume wahr macht, dann würde ich mein System auf Skylake-Basis zusammenbauen. Das Antec Gehäuse möchte ich aber behalten, es sieht super aus und hat alles wasich brauche - aber dann mit den Be quiet! Lüftern ausrüsten. Das Netzteil wird es wohl nicht mehr packen, und alles andere sowieso nicht. Im Anhang habe ich extra ein paar Pics von 2008 rangehangen und den Screen von CPUz von heute

Aber zuallererst hier mein System(als altgedienter PCGH-Redakteur erkennt man bestimmt ein paar "Klassiker" von "damals" wieder) Stand heute :
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3,15GHz - lief vom Start weg ohne Probs immer mit 450er FSB
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283 - damals der P/L-King
Mainboard: Abit IP35 Pro  -  schade das es die Firma nicht mehr gibt, nach etlichen Entäuschungen bei ASUS und Gigabyte verbaue ich mittlerweile bei PCs im Freundeskreis meistens MSI
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 560Ti SCC - die ersten Jahre werkelte eine 8800GT von Palit in meinem PC
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB  OCZ XTC Platinum OCZ2P10002G - läuft seit dem Start ohne Probleme - grüße an OCZ 
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB - kam erst später hinzu
HDD: Western Digital Blue 640 GB und noch zwei weitere WD Green mit jeweils 1TB
Gehäuse: Antec P182 - ein super Gehäuse mit drei Lüftern+Steuerung MoBO unabhängig
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
DVD-RW: Pioneer DVR-212
Netzteil: Seasonic-ss430

Maus: Logitech G9x
Tastatur: Logitech G105
Monitor: NEC 24WMGX³




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte) - Perfekt
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) - ein super Kühler!
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) - damit kann ich meine Gehäuse Lüfter austauschen
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte) - auf die Peripherie wäre ich echt gespannt! Vor allem die Tastatur klingt gut.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte) - ein größer Monitor könnte nicht schaden

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 67 (2 Punkte übrig)

dazu gäbe es noch
den intel i7-6700K, 
wahrscheinlich MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon(geiles Board!)-aber definitiv MSI!,
32GB DDR4-3000 Ram - schwarze Corsair Vengeance z.B.
SSD:Samsung 950 Pro M.2
als Netzteil eins von Be quiet!, Enermax oder Seasonic

Ich hoffe Ihr habt beim auswählen ein gutes Händchen. Ich drücke allen anderen auch die Daumen einer von drei weiteren glücklichen zu werden 
@PCGH Redaktion: Ich hoffe es gibt euer Mag(und natürlich auch die Webseite)noch ewig, es hilft mir immerwieder im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis die optimale HW an den Start zu bringen! Danke dafür.
Viele Grüße aus Berlin.
Jan


----------



## dashorrorkid (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Wieder mal bewerbe ich für Pimp my PC, dieses Mal habe ich meine Bewerbung bisschen ausführlicher gemacht, was letztes Jahr nicht das Fall war. 

Mein Computer:
CPU : Intel Core i5 4670 
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 + Flip Mount Super
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP 896MB
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3-1333MHz Mushkin Enchanced Silverline
Netzteil: Rhombutech RT-550G 
Festplatten: Toshiba DT01ACA200 2000GB 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced mit Window Kit

Background-Story
Anfang des Jahres habe ich meine Hardware ausgetauscht, i5 4670(leider ohne k) ist jetzt das neue Herz. Mein alter Intel 2 Quad Q9300 hat mir viele Jahre gut gedient.
Zudem habe ich mir das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 geholt. 
ich musste leider feststellen bei der Montage des CPU Kühlers, dass ich eine neue Backplate brauchte.
Meine Gigabyte GTX 460 hat nach 6 Jahren ihren Dienst verweigert, Traurig aber auch irgendwo bin ich auch froh drüber. R.I.P GTX 460 (hab damit The Witcher 3 durch gespielt) *lol* 
Ich musste mir von einem Freund vorübergehend eine Grafikkarte leihen, Weil die Onboard Grafikkarte doch ziemlich langsam ist für CS:GO und Diablo 3. Ich würde gerne wieder Anspruchsvollere Spiele spielen mit hohen Settings. 

Meine ausgewählten Komponenten sind:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)
Zu Meiner Auswahl folgendes:
Die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G würde optimal zu meinem System passen. 
Das Bundle von ROCCAT ist schon wäre echt eine Feine Sachen, Bediene Momentan eine alte Logitech Tastatur mit PS/2 sowie eine Logitech G400.
Ein Neues Netzteil muss auch dringend rein, auf meinem steht sogar noch Pentium 4 drauf.
Das Gehäuse braucht auch dringend ein Tapetenwechsel… Über die Jahre doch schon einige Schrammen sichtbar und durch einige Reinigungsvorgänge einige Bruchstellen. Zudem ist das Gehäuse nicht gedämmt, also ein richtiger Brummer. 


Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn es dieses Mal klappen würde.


----------



## angelrayne (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 (17 Punkte)
Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


es war vor langer, langer zeit
ein kleiner junge, stets bereit,
´nen guten rechner zu verwenden,
denn er hörte von legenden,
dass es da etwas tolles gab,
"was ich sicherlich noch lang nicht hab",
so seine Gedanken bei ihm kreisten,
ein high-end rechner war nicht zu leisten

ohne pc, das schmerzte sehr
so musste ein 286´ger her
die eltern zahlten, Danke! nochmal,
aber dieser pc war eine qual,
win 3.1 war gar nicht toll,
dos 2.x nicht wundervoll,

nach langer zeit, da gab es dann
nen 500mhz-ler, und er begann,
gaaaaaanz viel zu zocken,
aber selbst 500mhz didn´t rocken,
vorallem mit ner schlechten graka,
das war megaschei… äh kacka,

die jahre kamen und sie gingen,
und er konnte nicht aufbringen,
das kleingeld für ein flüss´ges spiel,
denn so ne graka kostet viel

seit 2012 ists ein i-zwei fünf null null,
der ist zum spielen zwar ganz cool,
die 480iger mit gtx,
ist zwar recht schnell, bringt aber nix,
will man mit uhd ein spiel gut zocken,
hauts da einen nicht aus den socken,

„ne gtx1080 wär was feines,
könnt ich sie nennen: Meines!“

drum nutz ich hier die möglichkeit
und freu mich auf ne geile zeit


----------



## Gremlin88 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Phuuu, seit knapp 10 Jahren treuer Leser und dann fast die super Aufrüstaktion von euch verpasst ! 

Nun bleibt keine Zeit mehr für große Worte, ich hoffe mein professionell bearbeitetes Bild meines PC-Innenraums muss euch nun vom Hocker reißen! 


Meine aktuelle Hardware: (ausgesucht vor einigen Jahren rein nach PCGH-Heft Artikeln 

Prozessor:         Intel Core i5-2500K
Mainboard:       ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
RAM:                  4x DDR3 G Skill F3-14900CL9-4GBSR (insg. 16GB)
Grafik:                GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 770 (2048 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAM)
Speicher:            SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series (128GB) + Seagate ST32000542AS (2000GB)
Netzteil:             Enermax Power Supply Modu87+ 700W
Monitor:            DELL U2715H


Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Starbg (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

vielen Dank für diese schöne Aktion! Ich zocke sehr gerne und ich upgrade langsam mein altes System und durch diese Aktion wäre es ein perfektes Upgrade.
Das be quiet! Netzteil und die EVGA GTX 960 SSC Grafikkarte sind neue Upgrades und dort ist ein Upgrade nicht erforderlich. Da mein Mainboard sehr alt ist,
ist es der Hauptpunkt zum Upgrade und das MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium wäre perfekt. Dann könnte ich die CPU und den RAM selber upgraden, denn mit dem Mainboard wäre
der Upgrade möglich. Als neuer CPU Kühler wäre der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 perfekt geeignet für ein cooles System und das wäre auch gut für Übertakten. Als nächstes habe ich das 
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange Gehäuse ausgewählt, weil ich kaum Platz im Gehäuse habe und es ist sehr alt. Das be quiet! Gehäuse bietet viele Optionen und Features und ist perfekt.
Das Roccat Gaming-Bundle wäre einfach perfekt zum Zocken geeignet und würde mir viel Spaß bereiten. Zuletzt habe ich den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1  Monitor ausgewählt, weil
er sehr gut zum Gaming geeignet wäre und er ein toller Ersatz für meinen alten Monitor wäre.

Aktuelles System:

CPU: Core 2 Duo Q8600
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte P43
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 960 SSC
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 
HDD: 1TB WD Blau
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 600W CM
Gehäuse: Chieftec
Monitor: 21 Zoll ASUS

Auswahl zum Upgrade:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Mpower Gaming Titanium (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Nyth + Taito XXL-Wide + Skeltr + Renga (19 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange (11 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RawRob (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



angelrayne schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
> ...



Geil, Respekt


----------



## blablaologe (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, hier kommt der Typ mit der roten Laterne und ner Wand an Text.  


Mich juckt es seit einer ganzen Weile, meine Spiele-Kiste auf den Stand der Technik zu bringen. Mal wieder funkelnde, neue Hardware in den Händen halten. Die Schutzfolien abziehe. Dann die Detail-Regler in Spielen ohne den Hauch eines Zweifels _ganz_ nach rechts schieben. Und neusten optischen Oooh und Ahh Effekte der besten Pixelkünstler genießen. Ihr wisst alle, von welchem Moment ich rede.  


Leider hat der Finanzminister (also ich) da ein Wörtchen mitzureden, und der findet die Idee bei der momentanen Haushaltslage ziemlich unverantwortlich. Da ist gerade die schwarze Null mit etwas Luft für unerwartete Ausgaben wie kaputte Waschmaschinen das Planziel. Den letzten Kompromiss, den ich ausgehandelt habe, war meinen betagten Phenom II in Rente zu schicken und gegen einen Sandy-Bridge i5 2400 zu tauschen. Was aber auch nur möglich war, da die CPU eine Spende aus dem Bekanntenkreis war und ich – erst im zweiten Versuch – ein funktionierendes 1155 Mainboard günstig über Ebay Kleinanzeigen bekommen habe. Aber die Kombo ist zufriedenstellend und wird mich noch eine ganze Weile begleiten, da bin ich recht zuversichtlich.


Worin ich leider nicht mehr viel Vertrauen habe, ist meine erst drei Jahre alte XFX HD 7870 XT. Die Grafikkarte hat ein gewisses Eigenleben entwickelt, aber nicht im positiven Sinne. Angefangen hat es mit sporadischer Pixelanarchie im Multi-Monitor-Betrieb. Vor einem Jahr dann – nur Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie – kamen in immer kürzeren Abständen Totalausfälle im Single-Monitor-Betrieb hinzu, was gerade bei Online-Spielen wie Dota 2 eine so prägende Erfahrung war, dass ich das Spielen eine Weile komplett eingestellt habe.   Irgendwann habe ich dem Silizium noch eine Chance gegeben - und siehe da, manchmal gibt es doch Wunderheilungen: Die Karte funktioniert momentan wieder im 3D Betrieb. Warum – keine Ahnung. Wie lange noch – auch keine Ahnung. Worin ich mir hingegen _ganz_ sicher bin, ist dass ich mich mit der *MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G* über das drohende Ableben dieser Karte hinweg trösten könnte.  

Mein dazu gehöriger Monitor, ein 24 Zoll Samsung P2450H24, leistet im Gegensatz zur Grafikkarte stoisch-treu seine Dienste. Aber auch hier nagt der Zahn der Zeit. Das Gerät ist bereits sechs Jahre alt und als ich letztens einen etwas neueren Monitor im Direktvergleich daneben stehen hatte, war der technische Fortschritt (oder der Abbau durch Verschleiß?) nur schwer wegzudiskutieren. Ob der 28 Zoll,4K,144Mhz *iiyama „Gold Phoenix“* dem gegenüber eine Offenbarung darstellt? Das würde ich nur zu gerne herausfinden.  

Der nächste Eckpfeiler des Pakets wäre in meinem Fall das *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11*. Die Leistung ist für mich zweitrangig, ganz im Gegenteil zur Platin-Zertifizierung. Die finde ich bei den vielen Betriebsstunden meines Rechners über die Jahre aus Stromspar-Gründen äußerst sexy.  Ich würde mir da auch im Falle einer Anschaffung außerhalb des Gewinnspiels nichts drunter zulegen.

Abrunden würde ich das Aufrüst-Kit mit dem Lüfter Set der *be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM,* bei denen ich gespannt bin ob sie meinen Rechner leiser machen werden. Das ROCCAT Bundle nehme ich auch gerne mit, insbesondere das Headset Renga, da sich mein momentanes Mikrofon trotz Gaffa etwas schwierig justieren lässt - siehe Bild.  


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)



Um zum Anfang zurück zu kommen, also die Situation mit den Oooh's und Ahhh's, von der ich ganz oben gesprochen habe: Dafür habe ich mir extra The Witcher 3 aufgehoben, welches ich bisher tapfer nichtmal angespielt habe. Sollte ich also zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen, gibt's ein ausführliches Review der neuen Hardware, bunte Bilder und viele emotionale Adjektive über die Erfahrung.  


Mein aktuelles Systems wäre:

Grafikkarte: XFX 7870 XT
Monitor: Samsung P2450H24
CPU: i5 2400 mit Scythe Yara Lüfter
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 
Gehäuse: Xigmatec Midgard
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 
8 GB bunt gemischter DDR3 RAM


Man beachte auf dem Bild bitte nicht die gekonnte zeitsparende Verkabelung im Innenleben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carstenhoehmann (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich finde die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2016" wirklich klasse. 

Als ich das Heft 10/2016 am 5. Oktober mit der Aktion in der Hand hatte (Ich trage mir den Erscheinungstermin immer in meinen Kalender ein, weil ich immer so gespannt aufs nächste Heft bin), war ich echt baff. 

Seit dem will ich jeden Tag meine Bewerbung abgeben, ich habe verschiedene Szenarien durchdacht und bin nun gerade endlich zu einer Entscheidung gelangt. 

Da habt ihr schon recht geniale Geräte ausgesucht. Ich habe echt Schwierigkeiten, mich für "mein" Optimum zu entscheiden. 

Da mein PC schon recht alt ist (von 2009 immerhin, er gehört inzwischen eher in ein Museum als auf meinen Schreibtisch), muß ich eh noch investieren. Aber ich lege immer jeden Monat zwischen 30 und 50 Euro auf die Seite, so daß sich seit 2009 schon richtig was angesammelt hat. 

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition 
Cpu Kühler: boxed Kühler
Motherboard: Asus M§N78 Pro 
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 650
Netzteil: 450 Watt
Ram: 2 x 2Gb RAM DDR2-SDRAM
Gehäuse No-Name
HDD: 1 x SSD OCZ und 2 HDD 2 TB




Hier ist nun meine Wunschkonfiguation:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (23 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window Black (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 67 (1 Punkte übrig)


Falls ich nicht unter den Glücklichen bin, was angesichts der Menge an Zuschriften wahrscheinlich ist, wünsche  ich allen viel Glück und Er´fogl 

Carsten


----------



## angelrayne (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

dankeschön


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle miteinander, 

ich fange diese Bewerbung mal ein wenig anders an und zwar mit den ausgewählten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Warum habe ich kein Mainboard, keinen CPU-Kühler, kein Case und kein Netzteil ausgewählt?
Ganz einfach,  weil ich mit meinem Rechner im großen und ganzen zufrieden bin. 
Der Build ist, mit Ausnahme der GPU, erst knapp 2 Jahre alt! Etliche Komponenten (bspw. CPU-Kühler) verwende ich schon sehr lange, andere (CPU, MoBo) werden regelmäßig getauscht.
 Das einzig andere, was überaltert ist, wären die Monitore. 2 alte Office-Monitore von HP in Full-HD! Der auf dem gezockt wird, ist ein HP Compaq 2306 mit 5 ms! Da muss mehr gehen!
Ich persönlich würde gerne in Zukunft in UHD zocken, daher habe ich mich ganz bewusst für den 4K-Monitor und die GTX 1080 entschieden!  Der restliche PC ist UHD-Ready. Da muss nix gemacht werden. Zudem bin ich mit meinem Build auch recht zufrieden. Natürlich selbstgebaut (baue seit 10 Jahren meine eigenen PCs!) Daher wäre es auch kein Problem, die Teile selbst zu montieren!
Trotzdem würde ich den PC gerne einschicken. Eine professionelle Präsentation meiner Maschine in meiner Lieblingszeitung wäre schon klasse....
Bei den reslichen Teile müsste ich indes schauen, was getauscht werden sollte: Die bequiet! könnten meine 5 treuen Corsair beerben, wenn sie denn entsprechend leise und leistungsstark sind. 
Bei der Peripherie freue ich mich vor allem über die neue Maus und das Pad. Meine Logitech G5 hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und auch das Pad ist schon relativ fertig. Ob ich jedoch meine relativ neue Logitech G710+-Tastatur eintausche, muss sich erst noch zeigen. 
Was ich wahrscheinlich nicht wechsele, ist das "Headset": Die Kombi aus dem Stereo-Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic DT990Pro und dem Antlion Omni-Mic ist einfach zu gut! ALLERDINGS werde ich alle nicht verwendeten Komponenten an einen Bekannten weiterverschenken, der dringend neues Equipment benötigt....

Anbei findet ihr noch die Auflistung der Komponenten und ein paar Bilder von der Kiste!

*SPECS:*
*HARDWARE:*
*CPU:  *Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Ultra 120 + 2x Scythe S-Flex 120mm, 1200rpm
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1600 
-2x 4 GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
-2x 4 GB DDR3-1600 G-Skill Ares 
*GPU:* Palit GeForce GTX 970 4GB, "nVidia-Referenz-Design" 
*SSDs:*
-120 GB Samsung 840 EVO, mSATA (im 2,5"-Adapter) _â€‹Windows-SSD_
-120 GB Samsung 840 Basic, 2,5" _â€‹Game-SSD_
*HDDs:*
-1 TB Samsung Spinpoint, 3,5", 7200 rpm _â€‹Game-HDD
_-1 TB WD Green, 3,5", 5900 rpm _â€‹Data-HDD_â€‹
*ODDs:*
-DVD-Brenner Samsung Writemaster, 5,25" 
-DVD-ROM LG GH24, 5,25"
Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D, ATX Big Tower
*Lüfter:*
-Front: 2x Corsair AF140 (140mm, einsaugend)
-Boden: 1x Corsair AF120 (120mm, einsaugend)
-Deckel: 2x Corsair AF140 (140mm, ausblasend)
-Heck: 1x Corsair AF140 (140mm, ausblasend)
-->Lüftersteuerung über Mainboard-UEFI
*Netzteil:* Corsair TX750, 750W, ATX, 80 Plus Bronze
*Sound:* Creative X-FI Titanium (externe USB-Soundkarte)
*Beleuchtung:* Revoltec Kaltlicht-Kathode, mit On-Off-Switch

*PERIPHERIE:*
*Monitore:*
-HP Compaq 2306 (23", Full-HD, Pivot, DVI) _â€‹Primärer/Gaming-Monitor
_-HP 2309v (23", Full-HD, HDMI), _â€‹Sekundärer/Arbeits-Monitor_â€‹
*Tastatur:* Logitech G710+
*Maus:* Logitech G5
*Maus-Pad:* Asus-Stoffpad "Republic of Gamers"
*Maus-Bungie:* Razer Mouse-Bungie
*"Headset":* Beyerdynamic DT990Pro + Antlion Omni-Mic
*Boxen:* Microlab Solo 2 (aktive Stereo-Boxen)

*SOFTWARE:*
*OS:* Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

Anbei noch die Bilder. Der PC wurde für das "Fotoshooting" abgebaut. Sollten Bilder von der Peripherie oder dem gesamten Setup gewünscht sein, diese liefere ich gerne nach!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tja, ich befürchte du bist schon zu spät dran, lieber Zocker Nr. 1. Das Gewinnspiel war um 00:00 vorbei 

Ich wünsch euch viel Glück - jedenfalls denen, die hier nicht ihren Dritt- oder Viert-PC eingestellt oder mit Doppel- und Drittaccounts gearbeitet haben 

Möge der Hardware-Extreme-Gott mit Euch sein!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha98 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hahaha, 

cooles Bild ✌


----------



## Homer S (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_das ist doch der Tech_-_Nick oder _


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kusanar, hast du hier beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht?

Wenn ja, liebes PCGH Team, ihr habt  ja geschrieben, dass ihr subjektiv bewertet, ich plädiere für einen Extrapunkt für Kusanar

einfach genial das Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risco (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

hahaha echt gut!


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin mit euch Hardware-Extreme-Gott!


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich verstehe  auch nicht warum die Leute nicht ihre echten PC's angeben. Man kann sich auch mit einem Top PC bewerben und hat trotzdem Gewinnchancen (so wirkt 2015 zumindest auf mich).

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das Ergebnis, ich denke es werden die richtigen Leute ausgewählt werden und gönne es jedem, der sich ehrlich beworben hat.

Interessant finde ich die Auswahl, denn bei einigen denke ich die Zusammenstellungen sind nicht passend gewählt. Beim PC meines Dads mit seinem Athlon X2 würde ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen eine 1080 einzubauen...
Ist aber ganz lustig zu sehen, was die Leute nutzen (zumindest die ehrlichen Leute) und wie gut die Technik eigentlich doch funktioniert.

Ich bin auch gespannt wer alles seinen PC einschickt und wer lieber selbst schraubt


----------



## Schasa (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> plädiere für einen Extrapunkt für Kusanar



Geniales Bild! Allerdings ist das kein Fotowettbewerb oder?


----------



## Ferdinand_Geib (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

"Möge Kühlheit eure Rechenmaschinen erfassen." sprach er und so ward es. Dann vereinigte er die Stämme der AMD mit Radeon und der nVidianer und brachte damit den Frieden auf Erden.

Geniales Bild


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ferdinand_Geib schrieb:


> "Möge Kühlheit eure Rechenmaschinen erfassen." sprach er und so ward es. Dann vereinigte er die Stämme der AMD mit Radeon und der nVidianer und brachte damit den Frieden auf Erden.



Amen und Esc


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Rufen wir ihn mit ctrl, alt und delete an oder hört er auch auf -sudo?


----------



## Lhasa (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch viel Glück - jedenfalls denen, die hier nicht ihren Dritt- oder Viert-PC eingestellt oder mit Doppel- und Drittaccounts gearbeitet haben



Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind


Viel eher sollte man sich über die Leute wundern die nicht mal die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen.
Lustig sind auch die Zeitgenossen die glauben, das hier wäre eine Verlosung. Allein dadurch fallen gut der Hälfte der "Bewerbungen" raus, was natürlich die Chancen für die anderen erhöht, welche sich mehr Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Schmuppes (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind



Wenn ich meinen angeschlossenen PC in der Zimmerecke unter dem Schreibtisch fotografiere, kommt nicht viel bei rum. Ist doch normal.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind



Also bei aller Mauschelei, dass will jetzt wirklich nichts heisen. In den dunklen Ecken wo PCs meistens stehen fotografiert es sich vielleicht einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich und meinen Beitrag von Seite 7 sprechen - der PC ist einfach noch nicht in Betrieb. Ich stelle das Gerät erst zusammen aus Gebrauchtteilen (und warte momentan den Ausgang des Gewinnspiels ab, bevor ich wieder diverse Marktplätze aufsuche um alternativ dort die benötigten Teile zu bekommen).

Einige werden den PC vielleicht auch abgesteckt haben um ihn zu öffnen?
Ich verstehe schon, dass es ein Vorteil ist zu sagen, dass man die Teile selbst einbaut, aber mit der alten Vorgehensweise hätte man vermutlich einigen Schwindlern den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.

Naja Ion, eine Verlosung ist es natürlich nicht, aber es hat grundsätzlich jeder eine gewisse Gewinnchance. Ich vertraue aber letztlich auf das PCGH-Team, dass die Hardware sicherlich in guten Händen wissen will und die definitiv auch sehen, welche Beiträge ernstgemeint sind und wo sich das Aufrüsten lohnt.

Ich glaub der wichtigste Satz, welchen die meisten übersehen, besagt ja sinngemäß, dass es bei dem Gewinnspiel um eine sinnvolle Aufrüstung geht.
Ich hätte auch 67 Punkte ausgeben können und eine 1080 nehmen können, aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das Ergebnis, ich denke es werden die richtigen Leute ausgewählt werden und gönne es jedem, der sich ehrlich beworben hat.



Ein paar schöne, kreative Sachen habe ich dieses Jahr gelesen (z. B. das von Ion), aber auch sehr viele Gedichte, was nach dem Gewinnergedicht des letzten Jahres doch zwangsweise etwas verdächtig erscheint...

Ansonsten geht es mir genauso - jedem, der sich ehrlich beworben hat, sich dabei Mühe gegeben hat und selbst auf die mehr oder weniger kreativen Ideen gekommen ist (in meinem Fall eher weniger ) und nicht, nur um kreativ zu wirken, eine etwas andere Bewerbung eingereicht hat und den technischen Aspekt dadurch vernachlässigt hat, gönne ich den Gewinn!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind



Bei mir hat es sich gerade so ergeben, weil ich die "Mod" von Coldzero verbaut habe.



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich und meinen Beitrag von Seite 7 sprechen - der PC ist einfach noch nicht in Betrieb. Ich stelle das Gerät erst zusammen aus Gebrauchtteilen (und warte momentan den Ausgang des Gewinnspiels ab, bevor ich wieder diverse Marktplätze aufsuche um alternativ dort die benötigten Teile zu bekommen).
> 
> Einige werden den PC vielleicht auch abgesteckt haben um ihn zu öffnen?
> Ich verstehe schon, dass es ein Vorteil ist zu sagen, dass man die Teile selbst einbaut, aber mit der alten Vorgehensweise hätte man vermutlich einigen Schwindlern den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.
> ...



Das eine GTX 1080 mit vielen System kein Sinn macht stimmt. Ich persönlich hätte auch viel lieber mein Unterbau aufgerüstet mit einem neuen schicken Mainboard, allerdings besteht dort bei mir das Problem, das ich zur Zeit kein Geld zur Verfügung habe, um mir zum Mainboard eine passende CPU und neuen Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen. Dagegen kann man die GTX 1080/1070/1060 direkt betreiben ohne zusätzliche Kosten.

Mal sehen vielleicht war der kleine PacMan kreativ genug.


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Naja Ion, eine Verlosung ist es natürlich nicht, aber es hat grundsätzlich jeder eine gewisse Gewinnchance. Ich vertraue aber letztlich auf das PCGH-Team, dass die Hardware sicherlich in guten Händen wissen will und die definitiv auch sehen, welche Beiträge ernstgemeint sind und wo sich das Aufrüsten lohnt.


Die Chance zu gewinnen haben alle Beiträge welche die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen. Dazu gehört auch ein Bild der aktuell verbauten Komponenten, was bei vielen Leuten fehlt.
Andere haben ein Bild, aber außer der verbauten- und Wunschhardware nichts weiter hingeschrieben. Da die Kreativität der Bewerbungen aber eine Rolle spielt, wäre es unfair so jemanden gewinnen zu lassen, "nur" weil die Hardware passend erscheint.

Die Entscheidung der Redaktion ist eben das: Ihre Entscheidung.
Wenn man sich die Gewinner aus dem letzten Jahr ansieht, dann kann ich nur die von Hennemi nachvollziehen, weil diese Bewerbung wirklich was besonderes war. Die anderen haben "nur" einen Text geschrieben. Ich persönlich hätte da z. B. anderen Beiträgen eher eine Chance zugesprochen.

Warten wir einfach mal ab wer dieses Jahr gewinnt.


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Naja, mir ging es eben wiederrum um das Technische und so habe ich den Artikel auf der Homepage auch verstanden, alles andere wirkt für mich nach der Ankündigung auf der Homepage auch merkwürdig und verspielt und für ein Gewinnspiel fast zu unseriös, vielleicht bin ich in diesem Forum dahingehend aber auch noch einfach zu neu.
Sicherlich ist es angenehm beim durchlesen von 126 Seiten auch einige witzige Beiträge dabei zu haben, aber letztlich zieht PCGH es als seriöses Gewinnspiel auf und ich kann mir für mich nicht vorstellen Witze im entsprechenden Beitrag zu reißen. Ich bin aber auch froh nicht auswählen zu müssen.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich nur den fertigen Gesamt-PC mit dem i7-4770 nicht verstanden als Gewinner.

Es ist aber auch ein schwieriger Spagat zwischen Seriösität und humorvoller Bewerbung, da hat Hennemi wohl wirklich den Mix gut getroffen und zweifelsohne verdient gewonnen.

€: Ich habe mir auch überlegt das Ganze als Linux Befehlskette mit sudo oder als Assemblercode zur Anforderung der Teile aufzuziehen, aber damit kann dann auch wieder keiner etwas anfangen und ist eben verspielt. Naja, je nachdem ob im nächsten Jahr Pimp my PC stattfindet und ich dann ein Upgrade nötig habe (was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist, dieses Jahr ist es ja auch nicht mein eigener PC!) kann ich dann ja wirklich mal sowas aufziehen. Ich hoffe bei PCGH haben Sie Leute die Assembler oder andere schöne Sprachen lesen können und den Inhalt dann entschlüsseln können 
Bei Assembler hätte ich aber sogar Angst die maximale Zeichenlänge im Forenbeitrag zu benötigen, je nachdem was alles in den Code muss.

OT: nette Themen in deiner Signatur Ion, gerade dem ersten Beitrag kann ich nur zustimmen. Selbst Nutzer einer GTX 670 und momentan damit ausreichend versorgt. Grafisch ist Sie nach wie vor eine top Karte für FHD, lediglich die 2GB Speicher sind je nach Anwendung mittlerweile eine spürbare Bremse. Ich bin mit meiner eigenen 670 so zufrieden, dass ich eben diese als ausreichend ansehe und deswegen nicht für mich selbst an Pimp my PC teilnehme. Ich hätte vielleicht noch den momentanen PC meines Vaters in die Bewerbung packen sollen und den dann auch an PCGH schicken sollen, vielleicht ist so ein antiquiertes Gerät ja irgendwo für eine Vitrine gern gesehen


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ion schrieb:


> Die Chance zu gewinnen haben alle Beiträge welche die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen. Dazu gehört auch ein Bild der aktuell verbauten Komponenten, was bei vielen Leuten fehlt.
> Andere haben ein Bild, aber außer der verbauten- und Wunschhardware nichts weiter hingeschrieben. *Da die Kreativität der Bewerbungen aber eine Rolle spielt*, wäre es unfair so jemanden gewinnen zu lassen, "nur" weil die Hardware passend erscheint.



Echt? Warum steht davon nix in der Gewinnspiel-Beschreibung?


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



HisN schrieb:


> Echt? Warum steht davon nix in der Gewinnspiel-Beschreibung?


Das steht in den Teilnahmebedingungen:


> 2.5 Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion anhand subjektiver Kriterien bestimmt, welche die Gestaltung der Bewerbung miteinschließt.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kleingedruckt? *g*


----------



## Minershark (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



HisN schrieb:


> Echt? Warum steht davon nix in der Gewinnspiel-Beschreibung?


Schau dir das Video auf YouTube an. Das schafft größere Klarheit. Außerdem stand es auch irgendwo in dem Artikel.


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



HisN schrieb:


> Kleingedruckt? *g*


Nö, normale Größe auf der Main.
Per C&P formatiert der das nur immer falsch hier


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Am besten erkennt man den Wunsch nach Kreativität in dem Artikel über Pimp my PC 2015, welchen ich aber auch erst jetzt genauer gelesen habe, nur vom Hauptartikel kann man tatsächlich ausgehen, dass es ein Gewinnspiel im klassischen Sinne ist.
Naja, jetzt ist es eh wie es ist, vermutlich stehen die Gewinner sogar schon fest. Nächstes Mal gibt es Assemblercode


----------



## ct5010 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Ion

Ich fand die Auswahl von letztem Jahr ziemlich fair. Kreativität ist eher ein Bonus und entscheidet nicht allein über die Güte der Bewerbung. Wenn wir dann zu wenig über die Kreativität des Bewerbers erfahren, kann die Redaktion auch wenig über den Bewerber schreiben. 

Hennemi hat ja nicht nur aufgrund des Videos und des Gedichtes gewonnen, sondern auch, weil sie etwas über ihren PC geschrieben hat, was mit ihm passiert ist und warum sie neue Komponenten braucht. Auch zu den anderen Bewerbern konnte die Redaktion etwas Interessantes schreiben. Insofern ist es schon ein gutes Stück Glück für jeden, zu gewinnen, da wir nicht wissen, was für die Redaktion besonders interessant erscheint.  

Deshalb habe ich in meiner Bewerbung auf eine kreative Form verzichtet und stattdessen versucht, viele Informationen über meine Motivation, den PC pimpen zu wollen, zu nennen, um mich vom typischen "Ich brauche eine neue Graka, um zu zocken, Rest ist ganz nett und nehm ich mit, da gratis" abgrenzen zu können.


----------



## BioxX1337 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum soviele Leute PCs posten die nicht mal angeschlossen sind



Ja, ist halt echt so ... aus mitleid vielleicht?!? Wer weiß, wer weiß ...!
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass manche sogar, gar nicht "richtig mitmachen" und einfach nur einen alten Rechner zur schau stellen, und den eigentlichen PC verheimlichen.

~ Komisch, komisch. Najaaa.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kusanar, hast du hier beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht?
> 
> Wenn ja, liebes PCGH Team, ihr habt  ja geschrieben, dass ihr subjektiv bewertet, ich plädiere für einen Extrapunkt für Kusanar
> 
> einfach genial das Bild



Hehe, Danke, aber ich mach hier nicht mit  Ich hab zwar auch noch ne alte FX-Möhre, die dringend ein paar Updates nötig hätte, aber ich bin der Meinung, es gibt hier sicher noch genug die tatsächlich auf einem Dualcore aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt ihr Dasein fristen müssen. Die haben da sicher mehr davon als ich


----------



## SiCl1987 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Habe mir jetzt auch mal die Gewinner des letzten Jahres angesehen und ich muss schon sagen, dass die Bewerbung mit dem Video mal echt klasse war. Und ich persönlich finde die Entscheidung der Redaktion, kreative genauso wie seriöse Bewerbungen zu honorieren, sehr fair.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Parabellum08 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich finde die Aktion ganz lustig , auch wenn ich mir wenig Chancen ausrechne . Hab mich gut 2 Stunden mit der Bewerbung beschäftgt , vor allem weil ich die Textformatierung nicht so hinbekommen habe wie ich es wollte . Bin halt zu blöd  .
Bei mir ist der Weg das Ziel . 
Da ich mir meine Pc Komponenten meist zueinander passend gebraucht von Ebay hole , macht mir da die "Schnäppchensuche " selbst am meisten spass . Zb: Vorgestern auf 16GB 1600er Ram geboten und bin mit 35,59 um 40 Cent überboten worden . Ärgern+ weitersuchen ; mit etwas Zeit bekommt man in der Bucht auch mal was günstiges .

Ich hab mir damals sogar 2 gebrauchte Nts von Ebay geholt , LC Green Power . Die werkeln in den alten Pcs noch immer und sind noch nicht hochgegangen . 
Sowas mach ich heute aber nicht mehr . Nts kauf ich nur noch neu .


----------



## Kavalier27 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Aktion ganz lustig , auch wenn ich mir wenig Chancen ausrechne . Hab mich gut 2 Stunden mit der Bewerbung beschäftgt , vor allem weil ich die Textformatierung nicht so hinbekommen habe wie ich es wollte . Bin halt zu blöd  .
> Bei mir ist der Weg das Ziel .
> Da ich mir meine Pc Komponenten meist zueinander passend gebraucht von Ebay hole , macht mir da die "Schnäppchensuche " selbst am meisten spass . Zb: Vorgestern auf 16GB 1600er Ram geboten und bin mit 35,59 um 40 Cent überboten worden . Ärgern+ weitersuchen ; mit etwas Zeit bekommt man in der Bucht auch mal was günstiges .



So gehts Mir auch


----------



## david16 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch viel Glück - jedenfalls denen, die hier nicht ihren Dritt- oder Viert-PC eingestellt oder mit Doppel- und Drittaccounts gearbeitet haben


Ist auch immer recht verdächtig, wenn die Bewerbungen von Leuten kommen, die einen oder zwei Beiträge haben und erst seit zwei oder drei Tagen registriert sindWobei darunter vielleicht auch einige ehrliche Bewerbungen sind.


----------



## Radi297 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Was ich an dem ganzem Interessant fand, war die Auflistung der PC-Komponenten und die Bilder der anderen User. Da kann man sich noch das ein oder andere Feature abgucken, um neue Ideen zu bekommen.


----------



## sexytime86 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich auch extra für das Gewinnspiel in diesem Forum angemeldet. Das ganze hatte aber auch einen schönen positiven Nebeneffekt, seit der Anmeldung bin ich jeden Tag im Forum unterwegs und konnte durch die vielen anderen Threads schon einiges an Wissen rund um Hardware dazu lernen


----------



## risco (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hm,
meint ihr das Sie bei der Auswahl auch nach dem Mitgliedsdauer schauen?
Ich mein mein account gibts schon recht lange. Nur habe ich extra meinen Computec acc. auf pcgh umstellen lassen.
Warum ist das eigentlich so? Was ist da passiert? Ich bin echt nicht mehr Uptodate was in der Computer Welt passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



david16 schrieb:


> Ist auch immer recht verdächtig, wenn die Bewerbungen von Leuten kommen, die einen oder zwei Beiträge haben und erst seit zwei oder drei Tagen registriert sindWobei darunter vielleicht auch einige ehrliche Bewerbungen sind.



Da hast du Recht, die "alten Hasen" gehen meistens leer aus,

da drängt sich schon der Verdacht auf, neue User sollen rekrutiert werden


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch glaube dass sicher die Mehrheit der Neuzugänge ehrliche Bewerbungen sind. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt's halt überall.
Also an alle Neuen, die gekommen sind um zu bleiben (harr harr): Herzlich Willkommen!

@Caduzzz: Ich bin nicht gerade ein Gimp-Profi, aber ich hab da mal was für die nVidia-Jünger des Hardware-Extreme-Gotts zusammengebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Find ich SUPER Kusanar!!! Der arme Stephan....wird vermutlich jetzt öfter mal sein Bild hier sehen


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Find ich SUPER Kusanar!!! Der arme Stephan....wird vermutlich jetzt öfter mal sein Bild hier sehen



Na hoffentlich  Vielleicht rasiert er sich dann den Bart ab, damit er auf der Straße nicht immer von den Hardware-Extreme-Jüngern erkannt wird, die sich dann sogleich ehrfurchtsvoll vor ihm in den Staub werfen um ihm zu huldigen


----------



## micha98 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Kusanar

Ein Herzliches Dankeschön für die "Gastfreundlichkeit" für Neuankömmlinge. 

Ich hatte Glück, ich habe diese Aktion per Zufall gefunden und hatte mich gestern noch um  ca 23.30 zackig beworben. 

Übrigens ich feiere deine Bilder


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ich war mal so frei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdinand_Geib (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Kusanar
Ein Danke auch von mir an die Gastfreundlichkeit. Ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Hab mich auch extra für diesen Wettbewerb angemeldet. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich hier meinen Senf regelmäßig ablassen soll, aber Mitlesen werde ich weiterhin.

P.S. Das mit dem Bild gerät außer Kontrolle. ;D

P.P.S. Falls ich  gewinnen sollte, wird es mein Desktophintergrund.


----------



## x2K (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hab ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen was den Versand angeht, wenn Fürth nicht so weit weg wäre hätte ich sogar angeboten meinen Rechner persönlich vorbei zu bringen. 
Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wie Ihr euer System für den Transport sichert?

Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



x2K schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen was den Versand angeht, wenn Fürth nicht so weit weg wäre hätte ich sogar angeboten meinen Rechner persönlich vorbei zu bringen.
> Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wie Ihr euer System für den Transport sichert?
> 
> Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Teilnehmern viel Glück



Gar nicht. Falls ich gewinnen sollte. Werde ich alles selber einbauen.


----------



## Tabby91 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zum Thema Versand. Habe letztes Jahr den Karton von meinem Gehäuse genommen. Die Festplatten vorher ausgebaut. Der Brocken 2 ist leider nachdem der PC wieder bei mir war ein wenig verbogen gewesen, weiß natürlich nicht, ob dies beim Hin- oder Rückversand passiert ist. Sonst gab es keine Komplikationen.


----------



## Ferdinand_Geib (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



x2K schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen was den Versand angeht, wenn Fürth nicht so weit weg wäre hätte ich sogar angeboten meinen Rechner persönlich vorbei zu bringen.
> Habt ihr schon eine Idee, wie Ihr euer System für den Transport sichert?
> 
> Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Teilnehmern viel Glück



Also ich würde es auch selbst machen. Aber am Besten wäre es wohl, alles was am MB zerrt zu demontieren. Sprich: CPU-Kühler und Erweiterungskarten. Ansonsten viel Luftpolsterfolie bzw Füllmaterial oder so ein Memory-Foam-Kissen, welches auch die Hersteller von Komplett-PCs nutzen, verwenden. Falls vorhanden, sollten wohl auch Radiatoren extra verpackt werden?


----------



## x2K (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Selber bauen  macht natürlich mehr Spaß 
Aber so können die Jungs bessere Fotos machen.  Es geht ja darum einen schönen Artikel für die nächste Ausgabe zu schreiben.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ferdinand_Geib schrieb:


> @Kusanar
> Ein Danke auch von mir an die Gastfreundlichkeit. Ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Hab mich auch extra für diesen Wettbewerb angemeldet. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich hier meinen Senf regelmäßig ablassen soll, aber Mitlesen werde ich weiterhin.
> 
> P.S. Das mit dem Bild gerät außer Kontrolle. ;D
> ...




1) Bitte gerne! Und wenn es konstruktiv oder wenigstens lustig ist, ist hier jeder Senf gern gesehen. The more, the merrier, wie der "gemeine" Engländer sagt...

2) Da geht noch was 

3) 640x480 auf einem 4k-Monitor? Please not


----------



## ts2011 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

meiner ist nicht angeschlossen weil ich ihn 1. sauber gemacht habe und 2. er unter meinem tisch in einer ecke steht (man kann da kein bild von außen und innen leben machen). 

wegen dem versand eigentlich wollte ich selber bauen dann hab ich mir überlegt das fürth gar nicht soweit weg ist (1 stunde autofahrt) dann kann ich ihn persönlich vorbeibringen und vielleicht darf ich auch dabei sein was sehr interessant wäre. so könnte ich den profis über die schulter schauen und noch was lernen hab bis jetzt nur einen pc zusammen gebaut (den was ich hier vorstelle seite 3) und sonst nur fertig pc geöffnet und gereinigt von familie und verwandten


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wo werden die Gewinner denn bekannt gegeben?


----------



## drebbin (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Letztes Jahr kam die Meldung hier mit dem Link zur Main wo die Gewinner gelistet waren.


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Gewinner werden vorher angeschrieben soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Aktion ganz lustig , auch wenn ich mir wenig Chancen ausrechne . Hab mich gut 2 Stunden mit der Bewerbung beschäftgt , vor allem weil ich die Textformatierung nicht so hinbekommen habe wie ich es wollte . Bin halt zu blöd  .
> Bei mir ist der Weg das Ziel .



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Von vornherein wusste ich, dass ich selbst wenig Chancen habe, die Hardware zu gewinnen. Trotzdem habe ich mich recht lange mit meiner Bewerbung beschäftigt, da ich gerne schreibe. Gleichzeitig möchte ich meine Schreibe verbessern - und Pimp my PC 2016 war eine großartige Möglichkeit für mich, meinen eigenen Schreibstil kontinuierlich zu hinterfragen. Es kommt noch hinzu, dass ich mich im Zuge der Bewerbung auch mit dem Thema Hardware intensiver auseinandergesetzt habe. Insofern hat in meinen Augen jeder, dem bewusst war, dass es hier nicht nur Hardware zu gewinnen gibt und der sich mit der Bewerbung länger auseinandergesetzt hat und sich nicht von fremden Ideen leiten ließ, gewonnen!


----------



## Minershark (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Von vornherein wusste ich, dass ich selbst wenig Chancen habe, die Hardware zu gewinnen. Trotzdem habe ich mich recht lange mit meiner Bewerbung beschäftigt, da ich gerne schreibe. Gleichzeitig möchte ich meine Schreibe verbessern - und Pimp my PC 2016 war eine großartige Möglichkeit für mich, meinen eigenen Schreibstil kontinuierlich zu hinterfragen. Es kommt noch hinzu, dass ich mich im Zuge der Bewerbung auch mit dem Thema Hardware intensiver auseinandergesetzt habe. Insofern hat in meinen Augen jeder, dem bewusst war, dass es hier nicht nur Hardware zu gewinnen gibt und der sich mit der Bewerbung länger auseinandergesetzt hat und sich nicht von fremden Ideen leiten ließ, gewonnen!



Same here!
Genau so ging es mir auch. Ich habe erstmal ne Rohfassung geschrieben und diese mit fortschreitender Zeit immer wieder verfeinert (habe immer nicht so viel Zeit am Stück gehabt). Schlussendlich werde ich wohl 5-6h in die Bewerbung gesteckt haben. Des Weiteren hat es mir auch sehr gefallen über die Setups anderer zu lesen.


----------



## UnbelievableOne (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich kann's kaum erwarten... Wie lange dauert es eigentlich etwa bis die Leute angeschrieben werden?


----------



## Plat0n (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



UnbelievableOne schrieb:


> Ich kann's kaum erwarten... Wie lange dauert es eigentlich etwa bis die Leute angeschrieben werden?



Letztes Jahr wurden die Gewinner nach 9 Tagen offiziell verkündet. Ich schätze mal, wenn man nicht morgen oder übermogen angeschrieben wird kann man sich denken was das heißt


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Plat0n schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurden die Gewinner nach 9 Tagen offiziell verkündet. Ich schätze mal, wenn man nicht morgen oder übermogen angeschrieben wird kann man sich denken was das heißt



Den ganzen Kram selber kaufen ...


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gott bzw. Stephan hat ja heute seinen Beitrag geleistet bei der PCGH Kaufberatung, gibt es da auch keine Ausrede mehr 

Ich frage mich aber wieviele der User, die hier eine 1080 sich wünschen, sich auch eine 1080 kaufen, weil Sie den Bedarf dafür haben...


----------



## Minershark (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Gott bzw. Stephan hat ja heute seinen Beitrag geleistet bei der PCGH Kaufberatung, gibt es da auch keine Ausrede mehr
> 
> Ich frage mich aber wieviele der User, die hier eine 1080 sich wünschen, sich auch eine 1080 kaufen, weil Sie den Bedarf dafür haben...



Also mir reicht meine gtx 1070 vollkommen.


----------



## Der-ohne-Staubsauger (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Von vornherein wusste ich, dass ich selbst wenig Chancen habe, die Hardware zu gewinnen. Trotzdem habe ich mich recht lange mit meiner Bewerbung beschäftigt, da ich gerne schreibe. Gleichzeitig möchte ich meine Schreibe verbessern - und Pimp my PC 2016 war eine großartige Möglichkeit für mich, meinen eigenen Schreibstil kontinuierlich zu hinterfragen. Es kommt noch hinzu, dass ich mich im Zuge der Bewerbung auch mit dem Thema Hardware intensiver auseinandergesetzt habe. Insofern hat in meinen Augen jeder, dem bewusst war, dass es hier nicht nur Hardware zu gewinnen gibt und der sich mit der Bewerbung länger auseinandergesetzt hat und sich nicht von fremden Ideen leiten ließ, gewonnen!



Geht mir genauso! 

Hab mir auch nie besonders große Gewinnchancen ausgerechnet. Schreiben macht mir aber einfach Spaß, auch wenn es mir, der ich wohl doch sehr stark vom schulisch-sachlichen Stil geprägt bin, oft schwer fällt, "lockerer" zu schreiben, als es in der Schule verlangt ist.

Aber trotzdem, oder eher genau deswegen, kommen Gelegenheiten wie diese genau richtig. Hab' auch viel mehr Zeit investiert, als es das finale Produkt vermuten lässt. Da stecken locker 5 anstrengende, aber spaßige Stunden Arbeit drin.

Allgemein würde ich gerne mehr schreiben, komme aber meist entweder aus Zeitmangel oder aber aus nicht vorhandenem Ideenreichtum letzen Endes doch nicht dazu 


PS: Haha, @Kusaner, das Bild ist dir echt gut gelungen xD


----------



## Lord Wotan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Ist doch heute Nacht erst zu ende gegangen, morgen ist Freitag...auch als Hardwareredakteur hätte ich am Wochenende besseres Im Sinn als mir Arbeit (1000 Hardware-Upgrade-Bewerbungen durchlesen) mit zu nehmen. Sie werden sich schon melden, entweder ihr habt Post demnächst oder nicht..


----------



## miscter (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@kusaner, das Bild des Heilands der mittellosen PC-Jünger ist wirklich gut geworden. Hier sitzen ganz passend auch garantiert einige vor Ihren Götzenbildschirmen und warten auf die (die Hardware) selig machenden Worte. 

Ich nehme solche Gewinnspiele immer gerne zum Anlass zu dichten, das macht mir nämlich Spaß.  So gibt's ein Thema vorgegeben, an dem man sich mal auslassen kann.
Diesmal habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, noch ein GIF zu basteln, das wollte ich schon immer mal machen, hatte aber nie Anlass dazu. 

Wenns nix wird mit dem pimpen, habe ich also Spaß beim dichten gehabt und (sicherlich ungemein wertvolle) Erfahrungen für das Erstellen von GIFs gesammelt.

Wen es interessiert: http://i.imgur.com/ANTxk60.gifv


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hm, ich habe mein Glück einfach mit Begründungen versucht... Leider habe ich nicht diese kreative Ader für Videos, Gedichte oder sonstiges. 
Aber... Ich zolle den Leuten, die sich solche Mühen gemacht haben, größten Respekt.

Nur sollte ich nächstes Mal die Fotos nicht erst Abends machen... Und das Blitzlicht sorgt dann leider für solche Effekte wie beim PC-Außenfoto. Hätte ich da noch den Rechner unter meinem Tisch fotografieren müssen, hätte man kaum noch was erkannt.

Ich würde meinen Rechner ja auch lieber zur PCGH schicken, allerdings fehlen mir dazu die logistischen Möglichkeiten. Einen Karton, wo die demontierte Grafikkarte und der demontierte Mine 2 neben dem PC reinpassen hat nicht jeder - und der Versand als DHL-Sperrgutpaket über 10kg wird auch extrem teuer.

EDIT: Das Stefan-Bild hat bei mir einen kräftigen Lacher ausgelöst. 
Sowas sollte auch belohnt werden...


----------



## Creamslayer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo 
Ich würde meine Workstation gerne weiter ausreitzen können 
Dazu fehlt mir aber das nötige Kleingeld (Azubi)
Darum bewerbe ich mich um das aufrüstungs Kit von euch  

Ich werde stark von folgender Hardware angesprochen 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 

In meiner derzeitigen Maschiene Laufen Folgende Komponenten 
Prozessor: i7 5820K 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X99-UD
Ram: 2x DDR4 Viper 8gb 2400 mhz von Patriot 
SSD: 512gb von Sandisk (budget SSD)
HDD: 2x 1 tb WD Black (2009)
Gpu: Nvidea GTX 980ti Windforce Edition von Gigabyte
Kühlung: H105 AIO Wakü von Corsair
Lüfter: 3 zusammengewürfelte 140mm Lüfter (welche weiß ich nicht mal)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
Netzteil: Bequit Power Zone 650 Watt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im allen ein sehr gutes System nur würde ich gerne noch mehr raushohlen können und gleichzeitig die Lautstärke zu mindern  
 Könnte ja sein das ich jetzt mal Glück habe  
 Haut Rein !!! 
Desweiteren ihr habt mich und mein Hobby geprägt ! 
Weiter so


----------



## slasher (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eigentlich verspreche ich mir nix davon, zumindest nicht, dass ich zu den "Gewinnern" gehören werde.
Allerdings würde ich es jedem gönnen, der ein altes System hat und kein Geld zum aufrüsten.

Ich weiß noch nicht mal warum ich mitgemacht habe, und mein System diesem  öffentlichen Striptease zur Verfügung gestellt habe 
Eigentlich sollte mir schon von vorneherein klar sein, dass ich nicht gewinnen kann 

Das ist so wie damals. Hatte bei der GS mitgemacht, wie jeden Monat. Und habe eine GraKa (glaube war ne Voodoo 3) gewonnen, die gleiche die ich 1 Woche zuvor gekauft hatte. HAHAHA 
Seitdem nie wieder Glück gehabt.

Also auch wenn's spät kommt, Viel Glück euch allen.
Möge der mit dem schlechtesten System gewinnen, und vor allem der, der's wirklich braucht und nötig hat ^^


----------



## markus1612 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@slasher: Genau auf diese Weise bin ich zu meinem 3DS gekommen.
Erst einen gekauft und 2 Wochen später erstmal einen gewonnen -.-


----------



## Blom (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde es zu geil 😂 Manche haben kein Bild und andere haben ihre Hardware nicht aufgeschrieben,  aber die die nach dem 19.10. noch mitmachen wollen, sind die besten 😂


----------



## SiCl1987 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Gott bzw. Stephan hat ja heute seinen Beitrag geleistet bei der PCGH Kaufberatung, gibt es da auch keine Ausrede mehr
> 
> Ich frage mich aber wieviele der User, die hier eine 1080 sich wünschen, sich auch eine 1080 kaufen, weil Sie den Bedarf dafür haben...



Sehe ich auch so... Mir ist die zu fett, da ich ohnehin "nur" in 1080p zocke. Und selbst für mehr wird eine 1070 ausreichen. Ich bin jedenfalls schon echt gespannt, wen hier das Glück ereilt...


----------



## zerthrymr (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gespannt sind wir wohl alle!

Evtl. können ja die glücklichen Gewinner ihre ausgetauschte Hardware spenden, was ich hier so z.T. gelesen habe wäre das was bei anderen rausfliegt schon ein gehöriger Leistungsschub für den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Blom (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mein Passwort im Kopf, muss ja gucken ob ich Post bekomme 

@ alalcoolj: Danke


----------



## InfoStudent (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



zerthrymr schrieb:


> Gespannt sind wir wohl alle!
> 
> Evtl. können ja die glücklichen Gewinner ihre ausgetauschte Hardware spenden, was ich hier so z.T. gelesen habe wäre das was bei anderen rausfliegt schon ein gehöriger Leistungsschub für den ein oder anderen.



Das alte Scaleo P könntest in meinem Fall gerne haben  Auch wenn der Versand wohl den Sachwert übersteigt  willst du dann den Athlon X2 und das Netzteil von 2003 auch?^^


----------



## zerthrymr (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Das alte Scaleo P könntest in meinem Fall gerne haben  Auch wenn der Versand wohl den Sachwert übersteigt  willst du dann den Athlon X2 und das Netzteil von 2003 auch?^^



Oh, klar, das ist aber Großzügig! Legst Du auch noch deinen alten CPU-Kühler bei?


----------



## InfoStudent (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nur, wenn du den Elektroschrott... ähm, ich meine natürlich hochwertigen 2x1GB DDR2 Speicherkit dazunimmst. 

Schade, dass ich meinen funktionierenden C64 weggegeben habe, hätte auch eine hervorragende Bewerbung werden können und wahrscheinlich schon wieder mehr wert als der hier aufzurüstende PC. Das Scaleo P war halt zu haben und nachdem bereits der letzte PC von meinem Dad über Monate in einer Pampersschachtel hausen musste war ich der festen Überzeugung, dass da zumindest etwas mehr drumherum sein darf.

An alten PCs und Ersatzteilen mangelt es wirklich nicht, aber halt alles Versuchsküche um die Jahrtausendwende, perfekt zum Basteln und für notdürftige Office-PCs, DOS Gaming Konsole oder momentan zB für einen selbstgebauten NAS, aber diesmal soll halt seit Jahren wieder was modernes gespielt werden mit Project Cars und das krieg ich selbst mit einer Highendmaschine von 2004 nicht mehr wirklich hin.

Wenn bei PCGH von mir aus irgendein alter Towerkühler rumfliegt, ein Gehäuse in das ein ATX Board reinpasst und der Kühler und irgendeine GPU ab der 700er Serie, so würde ich genauso auch diese Teile nutzen, leider ist mir hier der Marktplatz momentan noch verwehrt, aber das kann auch nur noch eine Sache von Tagen sein.


----------



## swift01 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ion schrieb:


> Viel eher sollte man sich über die Leute wundern die nicht mal die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen.
> Lustig sind auch die Zeitgenossen die glauben, das hier wäre eine Verlosung. Allein dadurch fallen gut der Hälfte der "Bewerbungen" raus, was natürlich die Chancen für die anderen erhöht, welche sich mehr Mühe gegeben haben.



Tja dann soll PCGH das ganze von vorne herein ein "Kreativitätswettbewerb" nennen. Dann machen nämlich nur 70-150 leute mit. Und es gewinnen dann jedes Jahr die leute, die den meisten Aufwand zu betreiben bereit sind mit aufwändig produzierten Videos (vllt. sogar computer animiert) usw. Außerdem geht aus dem Video nur hervor, dass man dazuschreiben soll, warum man sich für die bestimmten Komponenten entschieden hat.

Was in dem Video nicht erwähnt wird, ist dass man durch irgendwelche Gedichte, Märchen alá "ihr seid mein Himmel und mein Feuer" und bunte Bildchen Bonuspunkte sammeln kann und evtl. auch soll. Denn dann würde das ganze schnell in ein Kindergarten-Fantasypost Niveau hier ausarten. Auch wie bereits erwähnt denke ich, dass dann viele einfach nichtmitmachen würden, denn nicht jeder will sich zum Affen machen mit irgendwelchen u. U. lächerlichen Liedern und Märchen.

Letztes Jahr hat irgend ein Gedicht gewonnen- dieses Jahr kommt dann gefühlt jeder 2., der letztes Jahr schon mit gemacht hat, mit irgend einem Märchen/Gedicht um die Ecke..

Auch finde ich merkwürdig, und das ist jetzt nicht nur bzw. nicht speziell auf Ion bezogen, bei wie vielen Teilnehmer hier pünktlich zum Gewinnspiel massenweise Hardware ausfällt.  Ich möchte zwar niemandem was unterstellen und meine allg. Einstellung geht richtung "benefit of the doubt", aber es ist dennoch auffällig bei wie vielen die Hardware baden geht und zwar gefühlt pünktlich zum Gewinnspiel. Und dann ist es auch meistens die Grafikkarte, also i. d. R. die teuerste Komponente, die hier "verlost" wird, oder soll ich besser schreiben für den "kreativsten Beitrag" verliehen wird. Und dann gurken diejenigen mit einer im Prozessor integrierten GPU rum, wo man in der Bucht für 100 Eur gebraucht eine GTX960 kaufen kann, die zumindestens ein paar Monate herhalten kann für einen richtigen Gamer, bis er sich dann einen richtigen Nachfolger kauft/kaufen kann/whatever. Komisch, dass bei mir in der Vergangenheit noch nie eine Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist, aber gut- da hab ich auch noch an keinem "Kreativitätswettbewerb" teilgenommen, wofür Hardwarepreise verliehen werden.

Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich anschreiben wollte ist diese Mentalität- "ich muss mich hier mit einer Pennerhardware bewerben, damit ich aus Mitleidsgründen bessere Chancen habe".  Das haben auch schon andere hier thematisiert. Jemand der heute noch mit einer Grafikkarte wie Beispielsweise GTX470 oder älter/langsamer unterwegs ist, mit der man kein aktuelles Spiel halbwegs flüssig spielen kann, selbst mit komplett reduzierten Details, derjenige kann kaum ein richtiger Gamer sein und mit richtiger meine ich auch aktuelle Spiele spielen in halbwegs anschaulicher Grafik/Framerate. Wenn man zu 90+% so spiele wie CSGo, LoL, Hots, Minecraft usw. spielt, dann kann eine GTX470 schon ausreichen. Aber dann wäre eine GTX1070 und GTX1080 totale Verschwendung bei denjenigen. Wie bereits erwähnt- eine GTX960 kostet gebraucht 100 eur im Ebay, und in der heutigen Zeit, in der gefühlt jeder 2. mit einem 600-700 euro Smartphone rumrennt, welches auch noch alle 2 Jahre ausgewechselt wird, aber dann zuhause im PC immer noch eine Grafikkarte von 1990 drin hat- derjenige kann keine schnellere Grafikkarte brauchen/nötig haben, das ist die einzige logische Erklärung.

Jemand, dem sein Hobby wirklich Gaming ist und der auch wirklich halbwegs Wert drauf legt, der wird garantiert keine Steinzeit-Grafikkarte im PC haben.  Es kann mir niemand erzählen, das er nicht 100 eur für ne Gebrauchte GTX960 aufbringen kann, die für die meisten Spiele in 1080p noch sehr brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern kann, wenn man die Details etwas reduziert.

Vielmehr vermute ich, wie schon einige andere in den Kommentaren zuvor, dass hier viele mit ihren alten PCs aus dem Keller die Mitleidsschiene fahren und erhoffen sich dadurch höhere Chancen. Zwar sicherlich nicht alle, aber ein rel. großer Teil von diesen Steinzeitrechnern.

Ich finde das musste mal geschrieben werden, weil doch viele Beiträge ziemlich pathetisch wirken, mit gefühlt 15 Jahre alter Hardware. Und die anderen Beiträge wiederum mit erzwungener "Kreativität", weil letztes Jahr die Teilnehmer mit Gedichten und Märchen gewonnen haben.  Nur damit man sich jetzt von der Masse der Bewerbungen abhebt, haben wohl viele, die vor allem letztes Jahr schon mitgemacht haben, irgendwelche Fantasy Gedichte/Märchen mit eingefügt, was m. M. n. ziemlich unoriginell wirkt und sehr durchschaubar, nach den letztjährigen Gewinnern.

Wie gesagt- nächstes mal sollte PCGH das überall erwähnen, dass ein Kreativitätswettbewerb durchgeführt wird.


----------



## TheZweistein2 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> Tja dann soll PCGH das ganze von vorne herein ein "Kreativitätswettbewerb" nennen. Dann machen nämlich nur 70-150 leute mit. Und es gewinnen dann jedes Jahr die leute, die den meisten Aufwand zu betreiben bereit sind mit aufwändig produzierten Videos (vllt. sogar computer animiert) usw. Außerdem geht aus dem Video nur hervor, dass man dazuschreiben soll, warum man sich für die bestimmten Komponenten entschieden hat.
> [...]
> 
> Ich finde das musste mal geschrieben werden, weil doch viele Beiträge ziemlich pathetisch wirken, mit gefühlt 15 Jahre alter Hardware. Und die anderen Beiträge wiederum mit erzwungener "Kreativität", weil letztes Jahr die Teilnehmer mit Gedichten und Märchen gewonnen haben.  Nur damit man sich jetzt von der Masse der Bewerbungen abhebt, haben wohl viele, die vor allem letztes Jahr schon mitgemacht haben, irgendwelche Fantasy Gedichte/Märchen mit eingefügt, was m. M. n. ziemlich unoriginell wirkt und sehr durchschaubar, nach den letztjährigen Gewinnern.
> ...



Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich das mal so unterschreiben, allerdings mit einer Ausnahme. Das Beiträge kreativ sein sollten, steht explizit in den Teilnahmebedingungen 



> 2.5
> Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion anhand *subjektiver* Kriterien bestimmt, welche die *Gestaltung der Bewerbung* miteinschließt.


Quelle: *klick*


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Trotzdem hätte man die Gewichtung der Kreativität angeben können. Aber Whatever, irgendwer muss nun mal gewinnen und ich gönne es jedem der sich hier beworben hat.


----------



## Blom (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@ swift01:
mit den uralt Rechnern bist du nicht alleine, da sehe ich auch keine sinnvolle Aufrüstung. 
Wenn man in einen Toaster ein Ei rein schlägt wird er ja auch nicht zur Bratpfanne 

Trotzdem hat jeder das Recht hier sein Glück zu versuchen und wenn ich nicht gewinne habe ich auch nichts verloren, mein Rechner läuft weiter, die Spiele laufen weiter und ich leb auch weiter.
Am Ende ist es die Entscheidung der PCGH Leute die Gewinner auszusuchen. Vielleicht lassen sie bei Uneinigkeit auch eine Zufallsmaschine entscheiden 

Ich sag mal so, die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu gewinnen ist höher als im Lotto


----------



## midgard00 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

"Gestaltung der Bewertung" muss ja nicht zwangsläufig "Kreativität" heißen. Das kann auch einfach bedeuten, dass die mit haufenweise Rechtschreibfehlern, keinen Absätzen oder einem fürchterlichen Schreibstil aussortiert werden.


----------



## swift01 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@TheZweistein2- das kann man so verstehen wie du schreibst, oder einfach, dass man z. B. sich wenigstens Mühe macht ein anständiges Foto zu machen und auf die Formatierung achtet.

Hier sind doch so einie Beiträge mit total desaströser Formatierung, um 90° verdrehten Bildern, PC Innenraum-Fotos wo man nicht mal irgendwas erkennt weil alles so dunkel ist, verschwommene Bilder, Fotos die gefühlt mit einem Sony Ericsson Handy von 2005 gemacht wurden, Bilder mit so viel Dreck/Staub im PC-Innenraum und teilweise in der Wohnung, wo man sich fast schon fremdschämt.

Wenn man sich nicht mal Mühe macht den PC/Wohnung ein wenig sauber zu machen bzw. ordentliche Bilder zu machen wo man auch was sieht, den Beitrag ordentlich zu formatieren und die Bilder richtig auszurichten, dann kann man auch nicht erwarten dass man einer von den Gewinnern wird. Ich denke die Hardwarehersteller wollen nicht unbedingt, dass ihre teuere Hardware dann in irgend einem Saustall landet und davon auch Fotos gemacht werden. Das verstehe ich unter "Gestaltung der Bewerbung", dass man ein ordentliches Foto/s macht, auf saubere Formatierung achtet und seine Wahl logisch und nachvollziehbar begründet und eben die oben erwähnten Szenarien vermeidet.

Und ich finde, dass wenn man halbwegs gute Bilder/Bild vom PC gemacht hat, auf die Formatierung geachtet hat und seine wahl begründet hat, wo man einfach sieht, dass diejenigen sich Mühe gemacht haben, sollten diese Teilnehmer genauso eine Chance bekommen können, wie jene, die irgendwelche Fantasy Stories/Märchen/Gedichte gepostet haben.

Wie schon erwähnt, nicht jeder möchte sich u. U. zum Affen machen mit irgendwelchen kindischen Rhymes/Cyphern/Gedichten/Fantasy Stories/whatever. Schließlich ist das eine seriöse PC Games und Hardware Seite..


----------



## Noctua (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich anschreiben wollte ist diese Mentalität- "ich muss mich hier mit einer Pennerhardware bewerben, damit ich aus Mitleidsgründen bessere Chancen habe".  Das haben auch schon andere hier thematisiert. Jemand der heute noch mit einer Grafikkarte wie Beispielsweise GTX470 oder älter/langsamer unterwegs ist, mit der man kein aktuelles Spiel halbwegs flüssig spielen kann, selbst mit komplett reduzierten Details, derjenige kann kaum ein richtiger Gamer sein und mit richtiger meine ich auch aktuelle Spiele spielen in halbwegs anschaulicher Grafik/Framerate. Wenn man zu 90+% so spiele wie CSGo, LoL, Hots, Minecraft usw. spielt, dann kann eine GTX470 schon ausreichen. Aber dann wäre eine GTX1070 und GTX1080 totale Verschwendung bei denjenigen.


Oder aber diejenigen mit CPUs wie Core2Duo/Quad oder Phenom II und der Geschichte, dass man kein Geld für neue Hardware hat (kann ja sogar gut sein), sich dann aber eine 1070/1080 raussuchen, die mit den CPUs noch nicht mal im Ansatz ausgelastet werden können. Oder die tollen Posts die eine 1080 und den Top-Monitor (und ggf. noch ein Netzteil) haben wollen und beim Rest nichts auswählen.


----------



## TheZweistein2 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> @TheZweistein2- das kann man so verstehen wie du schreibst, oder einfach, dass man z. B. sich wenigstens Mühe macht ein anständiges Foto zu machen und auf die Formatierung achtet.



Das stimmt allerdings, da ist Interpretationsspielraum vorhanden.


----------



## Lady Xena (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin auch gespannt wer gewonnen hat.


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



TheZweistein2 schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich das mal so unterschreiben, allerdings mit einer Ausnahme. Das Beiträge kreativ sein sollten, steht explizit in den Teilnahmebedingungen
> 
> 
> Quelle: *klick*



Gestaltung der Bewerbung meint aber nicht nur Kreativität.

Ich muss swift01 zustimmen. Ich hätte auch meine alte HD 7750 verbauen können, aber wozu bescheißen? Ich spiele eben gerne und habe mir Geld für eine gebrauchte GTX 780 zusammengespart. Warum sollte man in einem _PC Games_ Hardware-Forum verstecken, dass einem das Spielen wichtig ist? Ich verstehe diese Leute einfach nicht....

Wie Pimp my PC letztes Jahr aber zeigte, können zum Glück auch PCs gewinnen, die noch gut laufen, der gewählte Upgradepfad aber einen wirklichen Leistungssprung liefert. Daher denke ich, dass die Redaktion schon ungefähr weiß, wer absichtlich schlechtere Hardware verbaut und wer nicht, und das ist auch gut so. 

Was die Sache mit der Kreativität angeht... Der Fokus sollte meiner Meinung nach immer auf dem technischen Aspekt liegen. Ich fand es gut, dass das Gedicht letztes Jahr gewonnen hat, weil es mal etwas anderes war. Aber dass jetzt viele damit anfangen, die Kreativität zum Selbstzweck zu machen, finde ich wirklich schade und zeigt in gewissem Sinne auch die eigene Unkreativität, weil nur das "Erfolgskonzept Kreativität" kopiert wurde und einfach nur in ein neues Gewand gesteckt wurde. Selbstverständlich möchte ich das nicht allen unterstellen, da zweifelsohne viele auch selbst auf die Idee gekommen sind, kreativ zu schreiben, aber der plötzliche Anstieg der Zahl kreativer Bewerbungen ist sicher kein Zufall. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt des Ganzen ist allerdings, dass man sich mit einem Gedicht oder einer Geschichte nicht mehr von der Masse abheben kann.

Auf Dauer sollte nicht die beste Geschichte gewinnen, sondern die beste Begründung für den Upgradepfad. Sonst hieße der Contest ja "Schreibe die beste Geschichte und gewinne ein PC-Upgrade!", aber er heißt nunmal "Pimp my PC". So viel zu meiner Meinung und meiner Interpretation der "Spielregeln". Ich vertraue der Redaktion in der Hinsicht, dass sie wieder faire Entscheidungen treffen wird, voll und ganz und gönne jedem Gewinner den Gewinn.


----------



## drebbin (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe gar nicht erst darüber nachgedacht ein Gedicht zu schreiben. Allerdings spiele ich gerne mit Wörtern, was man ja an meinen Kreuzworträtseln auch sehen kann (muss mal wieder ein neues machen  ).
Mir kam die Idee einer Geschichte wo ich meine Hardware unter Anagrammen versteckt habe eigentlich spontan aber mir hat es wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Mein PC war zwar nicht dreckig, aber für so eine Aktion und die  Chance auf Hardware die mir einen riesen Leistungsboost bringt, hab ich mir dann gern die Mühe gemacht nochmal richtig sauber zu machen. Ich will ja auch zeigen das die Hardware bei mir gut aufgehoben ist.

PS: Lord Bawel braucht ein neues Kriegsschiff [emoji317]


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> ...



Dass die Teilnehmer die Teilnahmebedingunge nicht lesen, ist jetzt also PCGH´s Problem? 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an User die gegen unsere Forenregeln verstoßen und mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen.

Letztes Jahr hat eine Video- sowie 3 Textbewerbungen gewonnen. Letztere unterscheiden sich nicht groß von den anderen Bewerbungen hier.

Und nur weil du bis jetzt Glück hattest und bei dir keine Hardware kaputt gegangen ist, darf jetzt kein anderer Pech haben? Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, wenn dein PC mal abraucht  Dann weißt du mal wie das ist.

Zum Thema "wer alte Hardware nutzt, ist kein "richtiger" Gamer.
Also sind alle die Konsolen nutzen auch keine richtigen Gamer? 
Weil die entsprechen in etwa der Leistungsklasse mit der du das verknüpfst.
Es gibt genügend anspruchslose Games, allein die ganzen Indie Titel, wofür man sicher keine Titan X braucht.


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ion, ich weiß nicht, ob du seinen Beitrag ganz verstanden hast. Daher erlaube ich es mir mal, deinen Beitrag zu kritisieren, obwohl du viel für das Forum tust und wir das alle schätzen.

1. Das mit den Teilnahmebedingungen: Es steht nicht explizit da, dass man eine kreative Bewerbung einreichen muss. Erwähnt wird nur die Gestaltung der Bewerbung (was neben der Kreativität noch wichtig für die Gestaltung ist, wurde oben von ein paar Leuten schon erörtert). Es wird aber explizit erwähnt, dass man den gewählten Upgradepfad begründen muss. Bei vielen Gedichten etc. geht der Hardwareaspekt vollkommen unter - daher die Kritik an der Kreativität als Selbstzweck und und als Kopie des letztjährigen Erfolgskonzeptes. Ich habe auch nichts gegen kreative Bewerbungen im Allgemeinen einzuwenden, die von drebbin hat mir z.B. sehr gut gefallen, da er den Hardwareaspekt trotz kreativer Bewerbung im Vordergrund behielt. Und mal ganz ehrlich. Die meisten Gedichte sind sprachlich eher.... naja.

2. Niemand möchte anderen verbieten, in der Bewerbung anzugeben, dass die eigene Hardware abgeraucht ist. Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass Hardware wirklich selten kaputt geht (meist ist es dann das Billignetzteil) und wie viele im Verhältnis dazu defekte Grafikkarten angeben, finde ich die Kritik mehr als berechtigt.

3. Alte Hardware darf man auch nutzen. Ich habe auch lange versucht, mich mit der HD 7750 zu arrangieren. Das Problem ist nicht die alte Hardware, sondern die Häufigkeit alter Hardware in den Bewerbungen - kombiniert mit einem Bewerber mit 1-2 Beiträgen und einer Zusammenstellung, die eher danach aussieht, als hätte jemand ein paar alte Teile in ein PC-Gehäuse gesteckt, als dass sie mal eine realistische Zusammenstellung war, gibt vielen von uns einen bitteren Beigeschmack: Es ist nunmal leider sehr wahrscheinlich, dass einige Bewerber sich durch einen sehr alten PC einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen und damit ungewollt auch die ehrlichen Bewerber, die wirklich noch einen alten PC verwenden und ein Upgrade nötig hätten, in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sicher wirkt es komisch und jeder dritte hat bestimmt auch noch einen alten Bekannten mit älterer Hardware. Das könnte aber genauso gut auf die Gewinner im letzten Jahr zutreffen. Wir wissen es nicht. 
Natürlich, Hardware geht wirklich selten kaputt. Unmöglich ist das aber nicht. Oder meinst du ich spiele zum Spaß mit meiner iGPU? Ich bin ein Grafikfetischist, kannst du dir vorstellen wie sche*** die Spiele aktuell bei mir aussehen? Und aufgrund privater Umstände habe ich nicht mal eben 500€ auf dem Konto die ich einfach verjubeln könnte. Aber das ist meine Geschichte, fragt sich wie die der anderen aussehen.

Vielleicht wäre es auch mal hilfreich, wenn PCGH hier eine kurze Stellungnahme abgibt, was nun genau mit "Gestaltung der Bewerbung" gemeint ist.
Laut Wiki soll das sowas sein:



> Gestaltung ist ein kreativer Schaffensprozess, bei welchem durch die Arbeit des Gestaltenden eine Sache (ein materielles Objekt, eine Struktur, ein Prozess, eine Situation, ein Gedankengut etc.) verändert wird, d. h. erstellt, modifiziert oder entwickelt wird und dadurch eine bestimmte Form oder ein bestimmtes Erscheinungsbild verliehen bekommt oder annimmt. [...] Besondere Bedeutung kommt dem Begriff im Kontext des Designs zu. Hier ist mit Gestaltung in der Regel die zweite Bedeutung gemeint. Dabei bestehen verschiedene Ansätze zur angemessenen Formfindung, je nachdem ob man sich dem Thema funktional, formal oder von Material und Konstruktion ausgehend nähert.


----------



## blablaologe (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich anschreiben wollte ist diese Mentalität- "ich muss mich hier mit einer Pennerhardware bewerben, damit ich aus Mitleidsgründen bessere Chancen habe".  Das haben auch schon andere hier thematisiert. Jemand der heute noch mit einer Grafikkarte wie Beispielsweise GTX470 oder älter/langsamer unterwegs ist, mit der man kein aktuelles Spiel halbwegs flüssig spielen kann, selbst mit komplett reduzierten Details, derjenige kann kaum ein richtiger Gamer sein und mit richtiger meine ich auch aktuelle Spiele spielen in halbwegs anschaulicher Grafik/Framerate.


Gatekeeping in Reinform. Oder anders formuliert: Gut dass wir nun wissen, wer ein echter Gamer und wer ein "filthy casual" ist. Und sich damit hier nicht bewerben darf.  



swift01 schrieb:


> Vielmehr vermute ich, wie schon einige andere in den Kommentaren zuvor, dass hier viele mit ihren alten PCs aus dem Keller die Mitleidsschiene fahren und erhoffen sich dadurch höhere Chancen. Zwar sicherlich nicht alle, aber ein rel. großer Teil von diesen Steinzeitrechnern.


Grundsätzlich bin ich da schon bei dir. Aber ist halt menschlich verständlich, den Mitleidsfaktor so hoch zu schrauben wie möglich. Nur bei den Mitgliedern, die nicht erst seit dem Gewinnspiel registriert sind, bedarf es ja bloss zwei Klicks um das auf Plausibilität zu prüfen.



swift01 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt- nächstes mal sollte PCGH das überall erwähnen, dass ein Kreativitätswettbewerb durchgeführt wird.


Steht doch genau so drin. Wenn jemand eine super Idee hat und die gut umsetzt, hat er den Gewinn in meinen Augen auch verdient. Ich - wie wohl die meisten hier - hatte leider bis zuletzt keinen derartigen Geistesblitz, da bleibt dann nur ein semi-pathetischer Kniefall, gewürzt mit verzwungenem Humor.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich kann mich da noch dunkel an einen schönen Wettbewerb hier auf PCGH-X erinnern... für den bin ich sogar mit einem Monitor ins Freie gelaufen und hab ihn an den unmöglichsten Orten (aka auf einem Papierkorb) fotografiert. Oder eine Grafikkarte (oder wars ne Maus???) in den Garten geworfen und was dazu gebastelt... Das waren noch kreative "Gewinnspiele" 
Hat jemand zufällig einen Link bei der Hand? Ich find da nichts mehr


----------



## skylow23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da noch dunkel an einen schönen Wettbewerb hier auf PCGH-X erinnern... für den bin ich sogar mit einem Monitor ins Freie gelaufen und hab ihn an den unmöglichsten Orten (aka auf einem Papierkorb) fotografiert. Oder eine Grafikkarte (oder wars ne Maus???) in den Garten geworfen und was dazu gebastelt... Das waren noch kreative "Gewinnspiele"
> Hat jemand zufällig einen Link bei der Hand? Ich find da nichts mehr



War das auch die Geschicht mit Hardware unter Wasser, im Garten usw.? Ich meine dazu gab es doch auch mal einen Printartikel


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja, genau der  Man, was hatte ich da Spass. Leider musste ich in der 5. oder 6. Runde passen, weil ich beruflich weg musste. Aber es wäre langsam Zeit für eine Neuauflage 


Edith sagt:

AAAAHHHHH!!!! Ich glaub ich hab's gefunden, wie konnte ich nur vergessen dass das sogar ein *NobLorRos-Gewinnspiel* war  Und ich hatte es sogar bis Runde 7 geschafft:
Verrucktes Community-Gewinnspiel rund um NobLorRos-Casemod aufgelost - das sind die Gewinner


----------



## Klappkasper (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



skylow23 schrieb:


> War das auch die Geschicht mit Hardware unter Wasser, im Garten usw.? Ich meine dazu gab es doch auch mal einen Printartikel



Hardware im Garten? 

Das erinnert mich an die LAN-Parties, die wir bei einem Kumpel zur Sommerzeit im Garten gemacht haben.
Da konnte man uns wenigstens nicht vorwerfen, dass wir nicht genug frische Luft bekommen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bei so ner Sache wär ich auch dabei, einfach genial.


----------



## KaterJan (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schön das Ion schon hierzu einige gute Kommentare geschrieben hat. Aber ich muss jetzt auch nochmal was dazu schreiben, weil das ganze auch auf meinen Post zutrifft..
Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, wieso sich hier einige darüber auslassen, das einer mit alter Hardware hier bei so einem Gewinnspiel mitmacht. Ist es denn verboten mit alter HW zu zocken? Kein echter Gamer? Genauso könnte man sagen alles unter 100000km im Jahr sind keine Autofahrer oder alles unter Modell xy ist kein Auto. Bin ich etwa ein Casual Gamer wenn ich Hearts of Iron oder Europa Universalis zocke? Im Moment zock ich aber übrigens Titan Quest Anniversary Edition..  Das nach der PimpmyPC-Aktion bei meiner HW außer dem Gehäuse und den HDDs und der SSD nix über bleibt ist klar. Das habe ich sowieso spätestens im Jan/Feb vor. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, da der PC ab nächstem Jahr auch ordentlich Rechnen muss. Vor allem die GPU macht da den Unterschied, und wenn ich durch die 1080 einen höheren Zeitgewinn geschenkt bekomme, dann nehm ich die auch.
Und warum ist es schlimm das manche sich extra für die Aktion hier im Forum angemeldet haben? Dadurch gewinnt doch auch PCGH und die Community! Wenn jemand sich wegen einer Frage/Hilfestellung hier meldet wird er doch auch nicht angegangen?! Kapier ich nicht wieso hier alles gleich von einigen so pauschalisiert wird! Ich finde, die ganzen Unterstellungen werfen ein schlechtes Licht auf die Community. Es wäre übrigens für mich ein leichtes gewesen irgend eine Rig die ich für Freunde / Bekannte in den letzten Jahren zusammengeschraubt habe zu posten, aber warum soll ich denn betrügen? Das würde ja sowieso auffliegen. Außerdem wollte  ich einfach auch zeigen das auch  mein PC noch zum Gamen geeignet ist und ich bin echt stolz drauf das die Hw trotz ordentlicher Übertaktung die ganzen Jahre komplett ohne Probs lief und da war für 08er Verhältnisse keine hochpreisige TopHW verbaut. 
Anyway - Ich lese das Mag seit Erscheinen und bin mehrmals wöchentlich auf der Seite unterwegs(wie auf vielen anderen HW-Seiten auch), aber ich bin generell kein Forum-schreib-Typ(obwohl ich einige Accounts habe) - auf die ganzen unterstellungen die mich auch ansprechen musste ich mal antworten.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

All die Jahre funktionieren solche Gewinnspiele und kaum ist 2016 fangen Leute an sich zu beschweren und meckern (mich teilweise eingeschlossen). Schon genial.


----------



## drebbin (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

LAN Parties? Das war doch das wo man sich bei einem getroffen hat der Zentral wohnte und ne Tischtennisplatte im Keller hatte. Dort hat man dann die guten Röhrenmonitore durch das Dorf getragen und ist dann nochmal gelaufen weil alles zusammen zu schwer war [emoji38]


----------



## skylow23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



drebbin schrieb:


> LAN Parties? Das war doch das wo man sich bei einem getroffen hat der Zentral wohnte und ne Tischtennisplatte im Keller hatte. Dort hat man dann die guten Röhrenmonitore durch das Dorf getragen und ist dann nochmal gelaufen weil alles zusammen zu schwer war http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji38.png



Ja genau! Ach ja war schon genial mit einem Chieftec BigTower und 19 Zoll Röhre... beides sack schwer und unhandlich. Aber die Lan-Partys waren immer genial. Etwas getrunken beim Zocken und beim Zocken getrunken. Und wenn nix mehr ging einfach unterm Tisch geschlafen


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wegen den Fotos: 
Ja, bspw. hat das Außenfoto meines Rechners auch nicht die allerbeste Qualität, obwohl ich sogar schon extra eine Kamera genutzt habe. 

Es ging halt nicht besser... Und da meine Entscheidung, hier bei Pimp my PC mitzumachen, eher kurzfristig kam und ich dachte, dass "bis zum 19. Oktober" auch bis heißt, konnte ich auch keine besseren Bilder machen. Und wer nicht gerade eine 1000€-Kamera zuhause hat (die allerwenigsten...), kann Abends einfach keine sonderlich guten Fotos machen. 

Wegen den verdrehten Fotos würde ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt auf die User schieben - das eine Bild was irgendwie in den angehängten Daten drin ist war auf meinem PC definitiv richtig gedreht, das Forum hats wieder zurückgedreht.

Man sollte nicht unbedingt gleich Denken, dass sich der Bewerber keine Mühen gegeben hat, weil die Fotos nicht perfekt sind. Da finde icj andere Kriterien viel schlimmer - grobe Rechtschreibfehler, schlechte Formatierungen, Formfehler bei der Bewerbung...

EDIT: Zur Teilnahme von manchen mit alter Hardware... So manche Teilnahmen (Sockel 775 und älter...) sind auch für mich mächtig "fishy". Andererseits... Die Leute die wirklich noch mit solcher Hardware rumgammeln, könnten die Aktion ja mal als Anlass zum Aufrüsten sehen. Oder es könnte für diese ein Anreiz sein. Oder durch die Übernahmemkostenintensiver Postennwirds aufrüsten erst möglich...

 Und die Leute die denken, mit besonders alter Hardware hätte man bessere Chancen - dem ist einglück nicht so.


----------



## micha98 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die PCGH-Redaktion eine faire Entscheidung treffen wird! Wie die Gewichtung der diversen Parametern (Form, Sprache, Hintergrund, Kreativität, Qualität der Bilder, usw.) der Bewerbung sowie die aktuell verwendete Hardware sich auf die gewinn Chance auswirkt, weiß keiner von uns genau. Darüber sich jetzt gegenseitig zu zerfleischen ergibt doch auch keinen Sinn oder .

@InfoStudent ja das ist ein großes Mysterium

An alle noch einen wunderschönen ausbaufähigen Freitag Mittag

MfG, Micha


----------



## Noctua (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



KaterJan schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, wieso sich hier einige darüber auslassen, das einer mit alter Hardware hier bei so einem Gewinnspiel mitmacht. Ist es denn verboten mit alter HW zu zocken? Kein echter Gamer?


Ganz einfach: Es gab hier einige Posts die sind mit absoluter, nicht mehr zukunftsfähiger Hardware ins Rennen gegangen (und haben im Text selbst noch geschrieben, dass die kein Geld für neue Hardware haben) und wünschen sich dann eine 1070/1080 für ein System wo selbst die 1060 schon nicht ausgelastet wäre. Oder ein Beitrag wo jemand mit einem passiv gekühltem i3-T der 2000er oder 3000er Reihe und iGPU ins Rennen ging (selbst ein Pentium G der aktuellen Generation ist da schneller) und der PC stark nach Office oder Altteilen aussah und sich dazu dann eine 1080 (oder war es nur eine 1070) gewünscht hatte. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen und hat einen faden Nebengeschmack. Hier waren einige Systeme dabei, die sich so angefühlt hatte, wie mal schnell aus dem Keller hoch geholt. Und im normalen Betrieb wird dann ein recht aktueller PC verwendet. Aber das sind nur Vermutungen und keinerlei Unterstellungen. Sowas wäre halt einfach unfair gegenüber denen für die die Bauteile ein wirklicher Gewinn wären und denen sei es vom ganzen Herzen gegönnt.


----------



## Viper1985 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits.




swift01 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich anschreiben wollte ist diese Mentalität- "ich muss mich hier mit einer Pennerhardware bewerben, damit ich aus Mitleidsgründen bessere Chancen habe".  Das haben auch schon andere hier thematisiert. Jemand der heute noch mit einer Grafikkarte wie Beispielsweise GTX470 oder älter/langsamer unterwegs ist, mit der man kein aktuelles Spiel halbwegs flüssig spielen kann, selbst mit komplett reduzierten Details, derjenige kann kaum ein richtiger Gamer sein und mit richtiger meine ich auch aktuelle Spiele spielen in halbwegs anschaulicher Grafik/Framerate. Wenn man zu 90+% so spiele wie CSGo, LoL, Hots, Minecraft usw. spielt, dann kann eine GTX470 schon ausreichen. Aber dann wäre eine GTX1070 und GTX1080 totale Verschwendung bei denjenigen. Wie bereits erwähnt- eine GTX960 kostet gebraucht 100 eur im Ebay, und in der heutigen Zeit, in der gefühlt jeder 2. mit einem 600-700 euro Smartphone rumrennt, welches auch noch alle 2 Jahre ausgewechselt wird, aber dann zuhause im PC immer noch eine Grafikkarte von 1990 drin hat- derjenige kann keine schnellere Grafikkarte brauchen/nötig haben, das ist die einzige logische Erklärung.
> 
> Jemand, dem sein Hobby wirklich Gaming ist und der auch wirklich halbwegs Wert drauf legt, der wird garantiert keine Steinzeit-Grafikkarte im PC haben.  Es kann mir niemand erzählen, das er nicht 100 eur für ne Gebrauchte GTX960 aufbringen kann, die für die meisten Spiele in 1080p noch sehr brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern kann, wenn man die Details etwas reduziert.
> 
> Vielmehr vermute ich, wie schon einige andere in den Kommentaren zuvor, dass hier viele mit ihren alten PCs aus dem Keller die Mitleidsschiene fahren und erhoffen sich dadurch höhere Chancen. Zwar sicherlich nicht alle, aber ein rel. großer Teil von diesen Steinzeitrechnern.



Es soll auch Menschen geben, die zuvor zum Beispiel nicht mit dem Pc gespielt haben, aber trotzdem leidenschaftlich gerne spielen. Ich kann hier nur für mich reden, denn ich bin einer von denen, der sich mit der sogenannten Pennerhardware beworben hat.




Blom schrieb:


> @ swift01:
> mit den uralt Rechnern bist du nicht alleine, da sehe ich auch keine sinnvolle Aufrüstung.
> Wenn man in einen Toaster ein Ei rein schlägt wird er ja auch nicht zur Bratpfanne
> 
> ...



Gut, alte Rechner ( so wie meiner ) ergeben zum aufrüsten wirklich keinen Sinn. Ich brauche quasi von A-Z alles neu.  Deshalb habe ich mir allerdings auch Komponenten ausgesucht, die für einen Neubau meiner Meinung nach, am meisten Sinn ergeben.
Wiederum ist es dann doch auch so, dass viele andere Bewerber das genauso wenig brauchen, da ihre Komponenten wirklich Top sind. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönne es jedem, auch dem der nur eine zweite 1080 für den SLI Betrieb möchte.




swift01 schrieb:


> @TheZweistein2- das kann man so verstehen wie du schreibst, oder einfach, dass man z. B. sich wenigstens Mühe macht ein anständiges Foto zu machen und auf die Formatierung achtet.
> 
> Hier sind doch so einie Beiträge mit total desaströser Formatierung, um 90° verdrehten Bildern, PC Innenraum-Fotos wo man nicht mal irgendwas erkennt weil alles so dunkel ist, verschwommene Bilder, Fotos die gefühlt mit einem Sony Ericsson Handy von 2005 gemacht wurden, Bilder mit so viel Dreck/Staub im PC-Innenraum und teilweise in der Wohnung, wo man sich fast schon fremdschämt.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das ziemlich unverschämt.
Was interessiert es dich denn, ob und wann jemand seine Wohnung vom bösen Staubteufel befreit?

Ich persönlich habe mich dagegen entschieden, meinen Pc Innenraum zu säubern. Und ja, auch hinter meinem Pc ist Staub. 
Es hat allerdings den Grund, das ich meine Bewerbung so authentisch machen wollte, wie es mir möglich ist, da ich mich ja mit einer Steinzeitmaschine bewerbe.
Man sieht zwar Staub auf meinen Bildern, aber man erkennt auch gut, dass ich den Pc wirklich nutze und nicht aus den Keller gekramt habe um hier zu heucheln.
Damit möchte ich aber nicht sagen, dass andere das machen.



Lg
Viper1985


----------



## E-WoK (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion um die alte Hardware nicht. Die Aktion heißt "Pimp my PC". Dabei muss ich an die US-Serie "Pimp my Ride" denken, in der Kerry seinen Ford Escort vorgestellt hat, der aus zwei Autos zusammengeschweißt und -geklebt war. 

Ich empfinde es als sehr anmaßend, dass hier quasi entschieden wird, wer neue Hardware verdient oder seine Bewerbung manipuliert und wer nicht. Diese Entscheidung obliegt den Erstellern des Gewinnspiels und nicht der Community. Ich vertraue der Redaktion voll und ganz genau ihren Vorstellungen entsprechende Gewinner auszuwählen.


----------



## Schmuppes (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



E-WoK schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als sehr anmaßend, dass hier quasi entschieden wird, wer neue Hardware verdient oder seine Bewerbung manipuliert und wer nicht. Diese Entscheidung obliegt den Erstellern des Gewinnspiels und nicht der Community. Ich vertraue der Redaktion voll und ganz genau ihren Vorstellungen entsprechende Gewinner auszuwählen.



Ich finde es auch merkwürdig, wie hier schon jetzt über die noch unbekannten, ungekürten Gewinner eimerweise Hass und Missgunst ausgekippt wird. Aber das scheint ja eh so ein Groll der selbsternannten hardcore Foren-Urgesteine gegen diese unsäglichen "casual Forennutzer" zu sein.


----------



## swift01 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@e-wok: der Ausgangspunkt für meinen Post war die Aussage vom Ion, dass "wohl" die Hälfte der Bewerber hier gar nicht berücksichtigt wird, weil sie nicht genug Kreativität an den Tag gelegt haben. Was ich, falls es tatsächlich so stimmen sollte, sehr unfair fände.

Letztenendes vertraue ich aber auch auf die Professionalität des Teams (und diese ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden), die richtigen Bewerber auszusuchen, die es auch verdienen und wo ein Upgrade auch wirklich Sinn macht.

Aber wenn man tatsächlich überdurchschnittlich viel Wert auf die Kreativität legt, sollte das fairerweise explizit überall erwäht werden, was in der aktuellen Beschreibung unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann.

@InfoStudent- wenn du mit 2016 die Tatsache meinst, dass einige "Auffällige Muster" angesprochen werden, anstatt still und leise da zu sitzen und nichts zu "sagen" so find ich das eine positive Sache.

Man hats ja bei der Angie gesehen wohin das führen kann, wenn man "nichts sagt". Aber das ist ein Off-Topic Thema und da will ich jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Viper1985 schrieb:


> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und ja ich habe auch sogenannte "Pennerhardware" verbaut.
Meine Auswahl wurde so getroffen, dass alle Komponenten nicht overpowered sind und dann mit den anderen neuen Teilen gut harmonieren.
 In meinen Bildern sieht man auch den Staub im Gehäuse, da ich den PC sonst jeden zweiten Tag sauber machen müsste.


----------



## Blom (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es gewinnt wer gewinnt.
Ob es jetzt der mit der "Pennerhardware" ist oder mit dem Highend Teilchenbeschleuniger, wir können nichts drann ändern!
Deswegen bringt es nichts "Hass und Missgunst" zu verteilen, für jeden von uns wird es ein willkommenes Geschenk sein (Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos)!


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Blom schrieb:


> Es gewinnt wer gewinnt.
> Ob es jetzt der mit der "Pennerhardware" ist oder mit dem Highend Teilchenbeschleuniger, wir können nichts drann ändern!
> Deswegen bringt es nichts "Hass und Missgunst" zu verteilen, für jeden von uns wird es ein willkommenes Geschenk sein (Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos)!



Kann dir nur zustimmen... Wieso diskutiert man seit 2 Tagen drüber, wenn man eh keinen Einfluss darauf hat? Mann nur den Glücklichen gratulieren und hoffen, dass die Sie damit wirklich die PC's aufrüsten und dass die Sachen nicht am gleichen Tag bei eBay zu finden sind...


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Haligia schrieb:


> Wieso diskutiert man seit 2 Tagen drüber, wenn man eh keinen Einfluss darauf hat?



Stell dir vor, man kann auch konstruktiv diskutieren, ohne Einfluss nehmen zu wollen...


----------



## Blom (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@  mcmrc1:
schön das die ersten drei lesezeichen in deinem Browser auf Seiten für "Sicherungskopien" füren


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, man kann auch konstruktiv diskutieren, ohne Einfluss nehmen zu wollen...



Nur sieht man seit 2 Tagen von "konstruktiven Diskussionen" nahezu nichts  

Unverschämtheit, Hass, Unterstellungen, sind nur wenige Wörter die ich leider sehr oft lesen musste, aber ich ungerne lese in einem Forum wo man doch etwas respekt zueinander zeigen sollte... Manche wurden kritisiert weil Sie Gedichte geschrieben haben oder weil vielleicht eine ältere CPU haben... Manche wurden auch kritisiert weil Sie ggf die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht erfüllt haben... Manche diskutieren leider nicht, sondern ziehen andere nur runter. Klar jeder will eines der Glücklichen werden, aber man muss nicht über andere schlecht reden...  Letztendlich bleibt es jedem selber überlassen wie er oder sie sich beworben hat.  Ändern kann man es eh nichtmehr. Und die finale Entscheidung liegt bei der Redaktion...

Ich würde lieber abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann hast du meine Äußerungen offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Ich habe eigentlich schon alles geschrieben, was es zu schreiben gibt  und könnte nur das gleiche nochmal schreiben. Es ging mir nie darum, die Auswahl zu beeinflussen oder den Gewinnern den Gewinn abzusprechen. Jeder, der hier gewinnt, wird sich über neue Hardware freuen und dementsprechend gönne ich es ihnen auch. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Und leider hast du dich persönlich angesprochen gefühlt und nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben bzw gemeint habe  Und das ist leider auch nicht mein Problem sondern deins... Wenn du es verstanden hättest, wüsstest du, dass meine Meinung an die war, die andere schlechtreden.... Oder gibt es einen guten Grund wieso du so schreibst als wären meinen Worte direkt nur auf dich gerichtet? Denn das war nie der Fall, was man klar rauslesen kann...


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Du hast mich zitiert, logischerweise gehe ich davon aus, dass du u.a. mich meinst. Nur mal nebenbei... ich finde deinen polemischen Post weitaus unkonstruktiver als die Diskussionen, die wir bisher hier geführt haben. Aber gut, ich möchte jetzt hier nicht mehr schreiben und vom ursprünglichen Sinn des Threads ablenken.


----------



## Jones23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> um 90° verdrehten Bildern



Mein Bild wurde von der Forensoftware automatisch um 90° gedreht.
Wenn Du mir zeigen kannst wie man das wieder rückgängig macht, werd ich's gern Deinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## miscter (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die haben nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung und setzten für das vorhandenen andere Prioritäten, sind aber trotzdem an Hardware und Gaming interessiert.

Ich habe erst kürzlich von einem Core2Quad (vom kleinen Bruder geschenkt bekommen) zu einem i7-920 (von einem Arbeitskollegen bekommen) "aufgerüstet", der i7er würde eine GTX 1070 mit Sicherheit auch droßeln. Das würde in meinem Fall aber bedeuten, dass ich mir im nächsten Jahr statt einer neuen Grafikkarte (um die Radeon 6870 [die mir ein Freund geschenkt hat] in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu verabschieden) ein neues Motherboard, CPU und RAM kaufen könnte.

Meine aktuelle Maschine entspricht zwar dem Stand von vor 8 Jahren, dafür HABE ICH SIE, den eine andere hätte ich mir niemals leisten können. Ich passe die Spiele dem an, was die Leistung hergibt, dann sind BF1 und Witcher 3 auf Ultra eben aktuell nicht drin. Trotzdem habe ich einen immensen Backlog auf Steam, mit Spielen, die ich gerne spielen möchte, aber einfach die Zeit dazu nicht finde. Außerdem scheint es mir, das hier manche Leute alte Hardware unterschätzen. Auch mit dem Quadcore, der HD 6970 und 3 GB DDR2 RAM konnte ich BF4 in ausreichender Qualität spielen und im Schnitt im Mittelfeld des Leaderbords landen.


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@ct5010

Bei Post #1350 hast du mich zum ersten mal plötzlich zitiert obwohl ich in meinem ersten Kommentar garnicht dich gemeint habe und seitdem Antworte ich auf deine Kommentare... Und nicht umgekehrt  Somit hast du dich irgendwie angesprochen gefühlt. Und ich sehe an meinen Kommentaren nichts was auf eine starke Polemik hinweist bzw vom Thema ablenkt. Deshalb sehe ich auch keinen Grund weiter zu schreiben. 

@Jones23

Das gleiche Problem mit den von selbst umgedrehten Bildern hatte ich leider auch. Konnte beim Uploadeditor auch nichts finden wo man die Ausrichtung ändern konnte oder vielleicht habe ich es auch nur übersehen.


----------



## ct5010 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hast natürlich Recht, das mit dem Zitat hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## McKofFly (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mit Popcorn und Bier ist diese "Diskussion" *_räusper_* ganz interessant hier. Oh ein Reim, wie fein 

Ganz im Ernst, entspannt euch mal alle, es ist ein Gewinnspiel - jedem Stand es frei, mit was für einer HW auch immer, mit zu machen. Ob der PC schon seit 7 Jahren im Keller steht, Bitcoins farmt und mehr Geld verbrät als das er erwirtschaftet oder es ein 5000€ Rechner ist und man sich ne vierte 1080 wünscht. Beeinflussen kann man nun im Nachhinein eh nix mehr. Also lehnt euch zurück und genießt den Herbst 

Ich habe schon mal vorgesorgt und Lotto mit nem Gutschein gespielt, falls ich nicht hier gewinne - dann halt beim Lotto. Ich kann also nur gewinnen  (oder habe ich jetzt nen Denkfehler? ^^)


----------



## Aaskereija (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Als User eines "Elektroschrott/Penner-PC's" fühl ich mich nach den letzten Seiten hier schon fast genötigt einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen.

Und ja, den PC mit dem ich hier bewerbe, nutze ich auch jetzt gerade und tatsächlich bin ich eigentlich noch immer mit seiner Leistung zufrieden (auch was Games betrifft).

Als ihn mir damals gekauft hab, hatte ich von PC's soviel Ahnung wie ein 15 Jähriger Stubenhocker ohne Internet 2007 nur haben konnte. Also keine. Den PC "durfte" ich mir dann von Geld kaufen, das meine Eltern für den Führerschein angelegt hatten (also etwas Abzwacken).

Also ab in nächsten Elektromarkt und gekauft. Und das wars dann fast die nächsten 9 Jahre.  Da ich auf dem PC in meiner Jugendzeit fast ausschließlich Rennspiele wie Need For Speed II und Empire Earth gezockt habe, ist mir nie aufgefallen, das es was besseres gäbe.

Erst als ich so 19 geworden bin, wollte ich mal so langsam was neues. Allerdings hab ich dann mit dem Geld was ich verdient hab, alles getan ausser in einen PC investieren. Kam mir einfach weniger wichtig vor. Lieber gab es fürs Auto einen bösen Blick oder neue 3-Wege-Lautsprecher.

Jetzt, wo ich durch Krankheit nicht mehr arbeiten kann und mich auch aus Langweile viel mehr mit Technik (z.b. Android) beschäftige, und daher auch mehr Zocke, wird das Problem mit der alten Krüke immer größer. Und ich kanns mir tatsächlich einfach nicht leisten, mal eben 600€ für nen PC zu zahlen.

Deswegen hoffe ich, das ich hier vielleicht Glück habe, auch wenn mein Beitrag nicht besonders hübsch ist, das Foto mit einem Handy aus 2012 gemacht wurde und auch sonst nicht wirklich viel Glanz dran ist. Ich würd mich auf jedenfall sehr drüber freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.

Und ich finde es fast traurig, wenn man auch noch von anderen für seine Hardware blöd angemacht wird. Prioritäten ändern sich eben einfach irgendwann.

P.S. und ich habe in meiner Bewerbung angegeben das es ein Fertig-PC von HP Pavillon war. Kann also niemand behaupten, die Teile wären extra nur für diese Bewerbung zusammengeworfen worden. Einzig das Gehäuse wurde von mir getauscht, weil das Original einfach ein mehr als bescheidenes Belüftungssystem hat.

Wer es genau wissen will: HP Pavilion Elite M9070.DE-Desktop PC - Geratedaten | HP(R) Kundensupport


----------



## kadney (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schon lustig, wie jedes Jahr die selben Diskussionen auftreten. 

Schade, dass Intel dieses Jahr nicht mitgemacht hat. Hätte mich dann für die neue Plattform entschieden, da eine so neue GPU bei meinem alten Unterbau eh kaum Sinn gemacht hätte. 
Aber da hätte man sich dann erstmal noch eine CPU für ~200€ (i5-6500) dazukaufen müssen. Und ob das so im Sinne der Aktion ist, am Ende der Aktion einen (erstmal) funktionsuntüchtigen PC zu haben? 
Naja, dieses Jahr passe ich. Zum Glück steht ja endlich Zen in absehbarer Zeit vor der Tür, da wird dann auch mal wieder selbst Geld in die Hand genommen. 

Und das sich hier viele Leute extra zu solchen Aktionen neu anmelden, sollte eigentlich niemanden mehr überraschen oder? Ist ja nicht die Erste Aktion in dieser Richtung. 
Das ist doch auch mit ein Ziel solcher Aktionen, die Reicheweite zu erhöhen und neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen, die dann hoffentlich auch halbwegs aktiv mitlesen. Da sehe ich erstmal nichts verwerfliches dran.



Nur bei ein, zwei Bewerbungen habe ich mich ehrlich gefragt, ob da nicht noch ein paar Bauteile daheim stehen, die kurzerhand unter den Tisch gefallen sind...


----------



## Blom (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die wenigsten geben "mal eben" 600€ für irgendwas aus, aber 10€ im Monat mal weg legen, da kann mir niemand sagen dass das nicht geht. 
Ich muss auch ewigkeiten sparen bis ich mir eine neue Graka oder cpu,mainboard und ram kaufen kann.
Wenn du schon mit 19, also vor 5 jahren, was neues haben wolltest, hättest du mit der 10€ Methode schon deine 600€ gehabt. Und niemand sagt, dass man neu kaufen muss. Alte Hardware, wie zb ein 2500k mit einer 670 oder r9 380, bringt dir schon sehr ordentliche Spieleleistung.


----------



## Noctua (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Aaskereija schrieb:


> Erst als ich so 19 geworden bin, wollte ich mal so langsam was neues. Allerdings hab ich dann mit dem Geld was ich verdient hab, alles getan ausser in einen PC investieren. Kam mir einfach weniger wichtig vor. Lieber gab es fürs Auto einen bösen Blick oder neue 3-Wege-Lautsprecher.


Merkst du was? Ich arbeite seit ich 14 war für mein Hobby (Zeitungsaustragen, Ferienjobs), habe mir weder damals noch heute ein teures, aufgemotztes Auto geleistet und verzichte heutzutage im Gegensatz zum Freundes-, Kollegen- und Familenkreis auf teure Urlaube um mir mein Hobby leisten zu können. Deswegen finde ich es die Mitleidsschiene zu fahren schon etwas daneben, besonders wenn man das Geld dann lieber für andere ähnlich unnütze Sachen wie PC ausgibt, auf das viele mit guter Hardware verzichten/verzichtet haben. Auch ich hatte im Leben mal eine schwere zeit und mein Athlon XP + GeForce 6800 GT musste sehr lange halten. Aber ich habe damals nicht rumgejammert, sondern dran gearbeitet.


----------



## ts2011 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

es ist doch jeden selbst überlassen für was er sein hart erarbeitetes geld ausgibt. ich habe zum beispiel beschlossen mein system solange zu benutzen bis wirklich nichts mehr geht, auch wenn ich mit low settings und 30 fps spielen muss was zum teil schon der fall ist oder ich bei so einem gewinnspiel gewinne, leider bis jetzt ohne erfolg. gebrauchte sachen kaufen ok aber da ist es wie die katze im sack kaufen da die hardware z.b. nächste woche defekt sein könnte aus unerklärlichen gründen
und es wird immer wieder betrüger geben die durch schummeln (ganz alte hardware fotografieren, ideen klauen wie gedicht bisschen abändern, mehrfach teilnehmen durch mehrere acc usw.) aber da sollte das pcgh team gut darin sein und die richtigen aussuchen, die es verdient haben. und finde es wirklich s.c.h.e.i.ß.e das manche sich über andere lustig machen, über andere hergezogen wird usw. obwohl man nicht weiß ob es stimmt oder nicht 

diese diskussion hier sollte geschlossen werden damit sowas nicht passiert! da ich finde das durch diese diskussion diese tolle aktion von pcgh und sponsoren in den dreck gezogen wird


----------



## swift01 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe mich an eine lustige Szene erinnert, ich glaube aus einem Cartoon, die hier ganz gut dazu passt. Da gehts darum, dass einer vom Finanzamt oder von der Sozialhilfe vorbei kommen soll. Und bevor der auftaucht, dreht sich das Haus um die eigene Achse und unter dem Haus ist ein anderes Haus, nur viel versiffter. Dann drehen sich alle Möbel um und von unten kommen alte, kaputte Möbel und die Leute sitzen dann auf einer ranzigen, versifften Couch sobald der Typ ins Haus reinkommt.

Weiss nicht mehr ob das Simpsons war oder was anderes.. aber diese Szene würde hier gut reinpassen.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



swift01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich an eine lustige Szene erinnert, ich glaube aus einem Cartoon, die hier ganz gut dazu passt. Da gehts darum, dass einer vom Finanzamt oder von der Sozialhilfe vorbei kommen soll. Und bevor der auftaucht, dreht sich das Haus um die eigene Achse und unter dem Haus ist ein anderes Haus, nur viel versiffter. Dann drehen sich alle Möbel um und von unten kommen alte, kaputte Möbel und die Leute sitzen dann auf einer ranzigen, versifften Couch sobald der Typ ins Haus reinkommt.
> 
> Weiss nicht mehr ob das Simpsons war oder was anderes.. aber diese Szene würde hier gut reinpassen.



Ich kenne so eine Szene aus dem Lustigen Taschenbuch (Donald Duck).


----------



## Jiko (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Rechner ist zum Glück nicht versifft, wenn ich ihn umdrehe  
Ich habe ja auch schon in ein paar Teile investiert gehabt - und das würde hier einfach perfekt ergänzen, da ich noch nicht fertig mit dem Umrüsten bin (auch hier die lieben Finanzen). Aber gut, es geht hier ja nicht mehr darum, zu argumentieren. Es hat eben jeder ganz eigene Gründe, daran teilzunehmen.

Bin da echt mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht und wer am Ende was bekommt und wie aufrüstet. Ich freue mich auf die Berichte  und hoffe, dass sie möglichst ausführlich ausfallen werden, zumal die meisten ja auch selbst aufrüsten wollen, was ich gut nachvollziehen kann. Gerade hier wäre ich auch sehr froh, wenn die Fotos oder gar Videos möglichst cool ausfallen, damit einige Leute was davon haben. Hier ist auch das mit der Gestaltung des Beitrags wahrscheinlich ein Anhaltspunkt, der daher genannt wurde. Ich bin da auch froh, dass nicht das Los entscheidet, sondern die subjektive Meinung der Redakteure, denn damit kann weitestgehend ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Teile mal eben auf eBay landen, sondern dass Leute gewinnen, die wirklich Nutzen aus den Teilen ziehen können. Und da gab es ja auch wirklich einige, daher ist es auch in Ordnung, wenn die Entscheidung etwas länger dauert.

Neuanmeldungen sind doch auch logisch für diese Aktion, da sie ja eine Heft-Aktion war (daher hier auch das Unterforum "PCGH Print"), keine Aktion exklusiv für die (bereits langfristigen) Forenmitglieder. Dementsprechend mussten sich auch die Offline-Leser hier anmelden, um an der Aktion teilzunehmen. 

Whatever - Spannung steigt!


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ts2011 schrieb:


> und es wird immer wieder betrüger geben die durch schummeln (ganz alte hardware fotografieren, ideen klauen wie gedicht bisschen abändern, mehrfach teilnehmen durch mehrere acc usw.) aber da sollte das pcgh team gut darin sein und die richtigen aussuchen, die es verdient haben.



Mehr wurde doch gar nicht behauptet.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aber das ist doch irgendwie kreativ ... die ganzen Anstrengungen unternehmen damit man ein altes System am Start hat.


----------



## Blom (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch irgendwie kreativ ... die ganzen Anstrengungen unternehmen damit man ein altes System am Start hat.



Dann geh ich das nächste mal mit einem Rechenschieber an den Start


----------



## AlexKL77 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Jones23 schrieb:


> Mein Bild wurde von der Forensoftware automatisch um 90° gedreht.
> Wenn Du mir zeigen kannst wie man das wieder rückgängig macht, werd ich's gern Deinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen.



Passiert regelmäßig wenn man mit dem Smartphone geschossene Bilder direkt einbindet.
Einfach das Bild mal mit z.B. Paint.net öffnen und abspeichern.
Dann sollte es beim einbinden auch nicht mehr gedreht werden.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

... das passiert auch bei Bildern von ner DigiCam.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



brooker schrieb:


> ... das passiert auch bei Bildern von ner DigiCam.


Bei meiner Brigdekamera (Panasonic Lumix FZ 1000) ist es nicht passiert und ich habe das Bild direkt von der Kamera hochgeladen.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Bild hatte ich auch mit ner Digicam aufgenommen und mit der Windows 10-Fotoapp gedreht. 
Wurde definitiv auch richtig herum gespeichert, die Forensoftware hats trotzdem wieder in die falsche Richtung gedreht.


----------



## Aaskereija (23. Oktober 2016)

Noctua schrieb:


> Merkst du was? Ich arbeite seit ich 14 war für mein Hobby (Zeitungsaustragen, Ferienjobs), habe mir weder damals noch heute ein teures, aufgemotztes Auto geleistet und verzichte heutzutage im Gegensatz zum Freundes-, Kollegen- und Familenkreis auf teure Urlaube um mir mein Hobby leisten zu können. Deswegen finde ich es die Mitleidsschiene zu fahren schon etwas daneben, besonders wenn man das Geld dann lieber für andere ähnlich unnütze Sachen wie PC ausgibt, auf das viele mit guter Hardware verzichten/verzichtet haben. Auch ich hatte im Leben mal eine schwere zeit und mein Athlon XP + GeForce 6800 GT musste sehr lange halten. Aber ich habe damals nicht rumgejammert, sondern dran gearbeitet.



Klingt so, als würdest du mir Vorwerfen, ich hätte mein Geld lieber in einen PC investieren sollen. Hast du evtl. recht, doch zu dieser Zeit gabs schlicht andere Prioritäten für mich. Und mir sowas Negativ auslegen, finde ich schon fast ungerecht.



Blom schrieb:


> Die wenigsten geben "mal eben" 600€ für irgendwas aus, aber 10€ im Monat mal weg legen, da kann mir niemand sagen dass das nicht geht.
> Ich muss auch ewigkeiten sparen bis ich mir eine neue Graka oder cpu,mainboard und ram kaufen kann.
> Wenn du schon mit 19, also vor 5 jahren, was neues haben wolltest, hättest du mit der 10€ Methode schon deine 600€ gehabt. Und niemand sagt, dass man neu kaufen muss. Alte Hardware, wie zb ein 2500k mit einer 670 oder r9 380, bringt dir schon sehr ordentliche Spieleleistung.



Leben is kein Ponyhof. Is einfach zu sagen, man spart jetz einfach jeden Monat 10€ weg. Tatsächlich war das für mich, nachdem ich Krankheitsbedingt aufhören musste zu arbeiten, schlicht nicht möglich. Am Existenzminimum lebt sichs leider nur selten Luxuriös. Weil von unserem tollen Staat wird man in solchen Sachen komplett im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Blom (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da frag ich mich dann doch was du mit den komponenten dann willst, wenn du kein geld hast dir ram, cpu und gpu zu kaufen


----------



## Noctua (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Aaskereija schrieb:


> Klingt so, als würdest du mir Vorwerfen, ich hätte mein Geld lieber in einen PC investieren sollen. Hast du evtl. recht, doch zu dieser Zeit gabs schlicht andere Prioritäten für mich. Und mir sowas Negativ auslegen, finde ich schon fast ungerecht.


Wenn du gleichzeitig die Mitleidsschiene fährst um größere Chancen auf den Gewinn zu haben, dann ist das mehr als gerecht. Und die Aussage bezog sich nicht nur auf dich. Du hast nur die perfekte Vorlage für ein Zitat geliefert.


----------



## Dr. Grausam (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum wird das hier nicht in "Erbettel dir Hardware" umbenannt? Wenn man sieht mit was für Schrott hier manche an den Start gehen und womöglich noch mit dem 10. Account. Pfui


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ihr scheint mir alle ein sehr komisches Verständnis zu haben. Wenn ich sehe, dass einige mit GTX 980(ti) und i7 4790k mitmachen, dann rege ich mich eher auf, als über irgendein Sockel 775 System. Ich habe schon gar nicht mitgemacht, weil ich es einfach asozial fände, mit meiner Hardware teilzunehmen. DAS wäre für mich erbetteln, aber nicht anders rum. Da lasse ich doch lieber anderen Leuten den Vortritt, wenn diese noch einen 2500k oder schlechter nutzen, wobei selbst das noch eine ziemlich gute CPU ist. Anscheinend wird der Anstand heute auf dem Bahnhofsklo vermittelt....
Im Endeffekt entscheidet eh PCGH. Also könnt ihr es auch einfach sein lassen, euch zu echauffieren. Warum sich heutzutage jeder aufregen muss, ist und bleibt mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


----------



## Aaskereija (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Wenn du gleichzeitig die Mitleidsschiene fährst um größere Chancen auf den Gewinn zu haben, dann ist das mehr als gerecht. Und die Aussage bezog sich nicht nur auf dich. Du hast nur die perfekte Vorlage für ein Zitat geliefert.




Wo ist das bitte Mitleidsschiene? Tut mir leid das ich keinen i7 Prozessor und sonst was hab. Sorry, für mich is das Thema hier dann auch beendet. Warten wir die Auslosung aus und gut ist.


----------



## zerthrymr (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Beeindruckend.
Hier werden Meinungen à la "Deine Armut kotzt mich an" rausgeworfen, es wird diffamiert und der ständige Betrugsvorwurf wird so oft wiederholt bis die Leute es selbst noch glauben.

Ein Schelm wer sich da an einen amerikanischen Präsidentschaftskandidaten erinnert fühlt.

Ich schlage hiermit offiziell vor das Verb "(rum-)getrumpe" einzuführen. 

Und ja: Ich habe alte Hardware - und es steht keinem zu sich anzumaßen mich deshalb zu verurteilen ohne mich und meine Lebensumstände zu kennen.
Und ja: Ich habe mich extra für die Aktion hier angemeldet. Deal with it.

Ich könnte jetzt auch noch weiter schwadronieren - tu ich aber nicht.
Nur weil ich eine Meinung habe muss ich sie ja nicht jedem unter die Nase reiben.

Ich bin raus, Forenausflug beendet und ab jetzt wieder "read only".


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@zerthrymr: Darum gehts doch gar nicht. Gerade um solche PC-Spieler geht es ja, für genau solche ist so ein Gewinnspiel ja eigentlich gemacht. Es ist nur verdammt auffällig, dass fast nur Neuanmeldungen mit Uraltkrüppel-PCs gibt und kaum alte PCGH-Hasen teilgenommen haben. Mir sind während der ganzen Aktion kaum bekannte Namen aufgefallen. Daher ist der verdacht schon etwas nahe liegend und darf auch angesprochen werden. Entscheiden wird eh das PCGH-Team.

Und zur Aussage "Hier werden Meinungen à la "Deine Armut kotzt mich an" rausgeworfen": Wenn jemand schreibt, er investiert sein Geld lieber in andere Dinge wie dickes (getuntes) Auto, TV oder sonstiges und hat dadurch kein Geld mehr übrig, dann hat das nichts mit Armut zu tun. Der PCGH-User mit einer Titan X hingegen verzichtet dafür vielleicht auf einen großen TV oder gar das Auto. Wer ist da jetzt reicher?


----------



## DannyL (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mich würde ja interessieren wie viele gültige Bewerbungen eingegangen sind und wieviele doppelt eingereicht wurden.

Ansonsten ist die Diskussion auch immer nett, Mitleidsschiene hin oder her. Popcornverdächtig, wie manche Bewerbung verteidigt wird. Genauso ob eine Krankheit als Grund angegeben werden muss.

@Aaskerija

Gibt es in deinem Fall keine Möglichkeit einer Umschulung, dass du mit deinen jungen 25 Jahren wieder ins Arbeitsleben kommst? Es erinnert mich ein bisschen an meinen Bruder. Denn jammern kann jeder, aber man hat es selbst in der Hand etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Ger_R3DEX (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wer hat gewonnen =D =D ???


----------



## Sight (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich verstehe generell nicht warum hier ÜBERHAUPT diskutiert wird, was für ein PC, wer hats verdient/wer nicht, wer nutzt hier fake Bewerbungen.... Was interessiert euch das? Es ändert nichts dran und ihr habt auch keinen Einfluss drauf. Ich gönne es eigentlich jedem hier im Forum der hier mitmacht. Es ist immer noch ein Gewinnspiel, egal ob es subjektiv bewertet wird oder nicht. Also hört auf hier die Leute zu filtern...
Eigentlich sollte man hier, während ausgelost wird, komplett schließen und aufmachen wenn das Gewinnspiel durch ist... aber selbst dann wird es wieder Kommentare geben, warum und wer es eigentlich nicht verdient hat.

Man kann es echt keinem Recht machen. Macht doch einfach still mit, gewinnt ihr - freut euch, gewinnt ihr nicht - dann habt ihr bei einem coolen Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. 

Und hört endlich auf die Leute zu bewerten!


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Sight schrieb:


> Ich verstehe generell nicht warum hier ÜBERHAUPT diskutiert wird, was für ein PC, wer hats verdient/wer nicht, wer nutzt hier fake Bewerbungen.... Was interessiert euch das? Es ändert nichts dran und ihr habt auch keinen Einfluss drauf. Ich gönne es eigentlich jedem hier im Forum der hier mitmacht. Es ist immer noch ein Gewinnspiel, egal ob es subjektiv bewertet wird oder nicht. Also hört auf hier die Leute zu filtern...
> Eigentlich sollte man hier, während ausgelost wird, komplett schließen und aufmachen wenn das Gewinnspiel durch ist... aber selbst dann wird es wieder Kommentare geben, warum und wer es eigentlich nicht verdient hat.
> 
> Man kann es echt keinem Recht machen. Macht doch einfach still mit, gewinnt ihr - freut euch, gewinnt ihr nicht - dann habt ihr bei einem coolen Gewinnspiel mitgemacht.
> ...



Warum diskutiert wird? Hab mich auch schon gefragt ob se hier noch alle Latten am Zaun haben  Aber es sind halt Menschen und wo es was zu gewinnen gibt, sind heutzutage Neid, Missgunst und leider auch Betrügereien nicht fern. Also zickt man sich an, bringt natürlich nichts, aber ich kann solche Gedankengänge verstehen. Ich sage auch nix mehr zu solchen Gewinnspielen, nehme teil wenn ich es sehe und um den Rest schere ich mich nicht. Ich finde es auch unfair wenn Leute gewinnen die sich nur deswegen hier angemeldet haben und vllt extra deswegen Fotos von nem alten Rechner besorgt haben, aber da man sowas sowieso nicht belegen kann, ist das vergebene Liebesmüh. Also hofft einfach das PCGH schon ein Auge darauf hat und vllt selber auch am meisten Interesse daran hat, dasss sie vernünftige User finden/auslosen, die sich freuen würden, das Upgrade Sinn macht und man vllt auch eben vernünftige Bilder bekommt und nicht nur ein "danke & tschüss". 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, was die alten PCGH Hasen zu meiner Bewerbung sagen? (Seite 8 glaub ich). Bin ich auch noch zu neu? ^^ 
Für mich würde fast jedes Teil ein Upgrade darstellen. Schade das keine i7 verlost wurde, das wäre noch passender gewesen. 

Aber naja, ich habe genau 1x im Leben was gewonnen und darauf musste ich 34 Jahre warten. Rechnerisch bin ich also mit 68 wieder dran.


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bei mir geht's nicht um Neid, ich habe eh nicht mitgemacht. Es gibt hier um Forum genug, den ich das gönnen würde. Ich habe nur die, in meinen Augen, Dreistigkeit angesprochen, die hier manche an den Tag legen. Da gibt es unmengen frischer Accounts mit 7-10 Jahre alter Hardware, dazu eine herzzerreissende Story.  Klar, es ist nur ein Gewinnspiel, aber mich ärgert dabei einfach nur wie dreist hier einige ins Rennen gehen. Und das darf ich ja wohl noch kritisieren, auch wenn ich nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehme, oder?


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ist so ein Forum nicht zum diskutieren da?! Ich mein Ok bis auf ein paar unschöne Verdächtigungen ist ja hier auch nix gewesen. Soll sich jeder den Schuh anziehen der ihm passt, finde ich. Niemand wurde direkt angesprochen oder beleidigt in diesem Fred, oder hab ich was verpasst!?


----------



## Aaskereija (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



DannyL schrieb:


> @Aaskerija
> 
> Gibt es in deinem Fall keine Möglichkeit einer Umschulung, dass du mit deinen jungen 25 Jahren wieder ins Arbeitsleben kommst? Es erinnert mich ein bisschen an meinen Bruder. Denn jammern kann jeder, aber man hat es selbst in der Hand etwas zu ändern.



Umschulung is nich. Aber das ich mich nicht auf die faule Haut setze, sollt eigentlich klar sein. Aktuell versuche ich wieder ein geregeltes Leben aufzubauen indem ich u.a. Psychologische Betreuung habe und täglich in eine WfB Einrichtung gehe. Nebenbei versuch ich mir auch mit Handy reparaturen was dazu zu verdienen. Ich bin also definitiv kein sozial-schmarotzer oder sonstiges. Nur lässt meine psychische Lage es einfach nicht zu, das ich täglich den Druck in einer Vollzeitstelle verkrafte.

Und nochmal allgemein: wie andere schon schrieben: ihr kennt mein Leben nicht und wisst nicht meine Umstände, maßt aber euch an mir vorschreiben zu wollen oder glaubt zu wissen wie was bei mir zu Funktionieren hat. Ich finde das echt leicht Erschreckend. Nur weil man die Chance nutzen will durch so eine Verlosung sein Setup zu verbessern, wird man gleich als Betrüger abgestempelt. Und ein "dickes" Auto hatte ich auch nie, das war ein schrottiger Polo der mich mehr Geld gekostet hat, als es Wert gewesen wär.

Sollte ich eventuell gewinnen, lass ich euch gerne dann am Aufbau des neuen Systems teilhaben, aber danach werd ich mir aufgrund dieser "freundlichen" Community von hier verabschieden.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



zerthrymr schrieb:


> Beeindruckend.
> Hier werden Meinungen à la "Deine Armut kotzt mich an" rausgeworfen, es wird diffamiert und der ständige Betrugsvorwurf wird so oft wiederholt bis die Leute es selbst noch glauben.
> 
> [...]



Sorry, aber nach diesem Kommentar muss ich mich nun doch wieder einschalten, um ein paar Dinge richtigzustellen.

Keiner redet etwas von "Deine Armut kotzt mich an". Wenn du jegliche Kritik an Leuten, die sich auf unfaire Art einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen, unter dieser Phrase zusammenfasst, machst du es dir erstens zu leicht - und zweitens hast du dich durch die absolut dreiste Misrepräsentation der Standpunkte für eine sachliche Diskussion disqualifiziert.

Es wird (ich wiederhole mich, aber einige wollen es ja nicht verstehen) nicht kritisiert, dass Leute mit alter Hardware die Möglichkeit bekommen, ihren PC kostenlos aufzurüsten. Es wurde auch nirgends behauptet, dass alle Bewerber mit alter Hardware und wenigen Beiträgen Betrüger sind. Vielleicht fasse ich es nun doch noch einmal das zusammen, was mich an den Bewerbungen gestört hat:

- Angeblich alte PCs. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand sein Geld für etwas anderes als einen PC ausgibt, aber ich habe etwas dagegen, dass es Bewerbungen gibt, in denen PCs angegeben werden, die eher danach aussehen, als hätte jemand alte Komponenten zusammengesucht und in ein Case gestopft, als dass der PC mal wirklich eine realistische Zusammengstellung gewesen ist. Kombiniert mit einem Account mit wenigen Beiträgen kann das schon sehr komisch rüberkommen und nach Zweit- oder Drittaccount riechen... Darüber hinaus macht es einfach keinen Sinn, sich mit einem Core 2 Duo zu bewerben und dann eine 1070 oder 1080 im Aufrüstpfad anzugeben. Und Bewerber mit zu alten PCs haben aufgrund vorhandener Flaschenhälse sowieso weniger von den neuen Teilen.

- Letztes Jahr hat ein Gedicht gewonnen. Bis dahin hat es sehr wenige Gedichte oder sonstige kreative Bewerbungen gegeben. Dieses Jahr gibt es plötzlich überproportional viele Geschichten und Gedichte. Außerdem noch eine nicht nebensächliche Randerscheinung, die mir aufgefallen ist: Ich habe mir fast alle Bewerbungen durchgelesen und habe stichprobenartig festgestellt, dass keiner der "kreativen" Bewerber dieses Jahr letztes Jahr eine kreative Bewerbung geschrieben haben. Für mich gibt es neben dem Ideenklau - so hart es auch klingt - keine schlüssige Erklärung für die plötzlichen und gleichzeitig eingetretenen inspirativen Einfälle so vieler Bewerber.

- Es gibt auffallend viele Bewerber, die sich durch irgendeine Geschichte einen Vorteil erschaffen wollen. Die meisten Storys sind ganz schön und lustig, daher habe ich auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn die Geschichte denn wahr ist. Wenn. Ich habe bspw. eine Bewerbung gelesen, in der der Bewerber (Namen nenne ich natürlich keine) angegeben hat, wegen Geldnot keinen ordentlichen PC kaufen zu können. Was war drin? Absolute Top-Hardware, nur zufällig blieb für die Grafikkarte kein Geld mehr über und die iGPU muss her. Solche Geschichten erscheinen mir einfach extrem verdächtig. Ich finde, es ist legitim, sich dafüber zu echauffieren, dass Bewerber sich durch unwahre Geschichten einen unfairen Vorteil verschaffen wollen!

Und nun zum tausendsten Mal: Am Gewinnspiel selbst habe ich nichts auszusetzen, kritisiert werden lediglich unehrliche Bewerber, die sich durch kurioseste Geschichten Mitleid erschreiben wollen, die Bewerbungsidee irgendwo abgekupfert haben oder sich nicht mit ihrem "echten" PC beworben haben - und das heißt nicht, dass alle Bewerbungen in Gedichtform, mit Geschichten, mit alten PCs oder mit neu registrierten Accounts disqualifiziert werden sollen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass Stephan bzw. die Redaktion die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen wird, falls das nicht bereits schon geschehen ist.


----------



## swift01 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@ct5010- ist zwar gut von dir gemeint, aber ich denke du könntest das noch 50x genau erläutern um was es bisher ging. Aber das wird wenig bringen. Es gibt Personen, die lesen zwar den Text, verstehen aber nur das was sie wollen.

Bisher war niemals die Rede von allen Bewerbern mit alten PCs, sondern einem signifikanten Teil von diesen. Und es wurde sogar explizit erwähnt, dass diese dubios erscheinenden Bewerbungen ein schlechtes Licht auf die ehrlichen Bewerber mit alter Hardware werfen. Mit anderen Worten schaden solche Fake Bewerbungen den ehrlichen Bewerbern mit alter Hardware.

Warum sich hier die scheinbar ehrlichen Bewerber mit alter Hardware immer wieder angesprochen fühlen und scheinbar das Gefühl haben sich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen, ist mir ein großes Rätsel.

Und dann die ganzen haltlosen, pathetischen Kommentare mit Begriffen wie Missgunst, Hass und irgendwelche Vergleiche mit Donald Trump. Euch ist schon klar, dass zuerst jemand gewinnen muss, damit man von Missgunst sprechen kann oder?

Hier wurden wie ich finde zurecht einige auffälige Muster angesprochen und berechtigte Zweifel geäußert, ohne irgend einen Einfluss nehmen zu wollen. Einfach um ein wenig darauf zu sensibilisieren, aber viele lesen zwar den Text, verstehen aber das was sie verstehen wollen, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt.

Einfach aufmerksamer lesen und den geschriebenen Text so wie er ist verstehen, ohne sich irgendwas zwischen die Zeilen dazu zu interpretieren. Dann muss hier nicht gefühlt der 50. kommen und sich für seine alte Hardware rechtfertigen.

Ich denke hier wurden langsam alle Meinungen bekundet und gewisse Aspekte, die der Community wichtig sind, thematisiert. Ich schlage vor den 51. der hier ankommt und mit wahl- sowie haltlosen, absolut unpassenden Begriffen wie ich zitiere: 





> Hier werden Meinungen à la "Deine Armut kotzt mich an" rausgeworfen


 und 





> Deswegen bringt es nichts "Hass und Missgunst" zu verteilen


 um sich schmeisst, einfach zu ingorieren. Nichts davon trifft auch nur annähernd zu.

Oder der 51., der sich für seine alte Hardware rechtfertigt obwohl er ehrlich ist, sich aber trotzdem angesprochen fühlt. Ergibt für mich zwar keinen Sinn, ist aber scheinbar so.


----------



## Bimmelbingo76 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rÃ¼stet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (35 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Bundles: ROCCAT Kiro + Kanga + Suora + Renga (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 67 (0 Punkte übrig)


Jetziges Setup:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 780Ti
CPU-Kühler: AquaComputer
HDD: 2 x 500 GB SSD - 2 x4 TB - 2x 2 TB
Mainboard: Asus Maximus  7 Hero
Netzteil: Corsair
RAM: 2x 8GB 
Gehäuse: Phantex Enthoo Primo weiß
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster2433BW


Begründung:
Da die Grafikkarte des Öfteren schon an ihre Leistungsgrenzen kommt, würde das Upgrade zur 1080 nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein.


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Diese Bewerbung passt so geil in diese Diskussion hinein [emoji38]


----------



## Sight (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's nicht um Neid, ich habe eh nicht mitgemacht. Es gibt hier um Forum genug, den ich das gönnen würde. Ich habe nur die, in meinen Augen, Dreistigkeit angesprochen, die hier manche an den Tag legen. Da gibt es unmengen frischer Accounts mit 7-10 Jahre alter Hardware, dazu eine herzzerreissende Story.  Klar, es ist nur ein Gewinnspiel, aber mich ärgert dabei einfach nur wie dreist hier einige ins Rennen gehen. Und das darf ich ja wohl noch kritisieren, auch wenn ich nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehme, oder?



Klar man kann kritisieren, das Problem ist nur, die Rahmenbedingungen sind fest und wir können nichts dran machen, wofür also sich selber stressen? Es ist nun mal ein Gewinnspiel für alle und nicht nur für die Community. Schwarze Hasen wirds hier auch geben, würde es auch schade finden wenn Leute gewinnen, die das hier ausnutzen. Aber was will man machen?

Ich kann deinen post komplett nachvollziehen, also versteh mich nicht falsch, bin auch deiner Meinung.


----------



## Lhasa (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

bimmelbingo76 hab ich gefeiert  schönes Setup aber halt 5 Tage zu spät


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Sight schrieb:


> Klar man kann kritisieren, das Problem ist nur, die Rahmenbedingungen sind fest und wir können nichts dran machen, wofür also sich selber stressen? Es ist nun mal ein Gewinnspiel für alle und nicht nur für die Community. Schwarze Hasen wirds hier auch geben, würde es auch schade finden wenn Leute gewinnen, die das hier ausnutzen. Aber was will man machen?


Wir als Community  leider nicht wirklich was dagegen. Aber Kopf in den Sand und so tun als wäre nicht, bringt auch nix. 
Alternativ kann ich ja meinen ausser Betrieb genommenen Mediacenter-PC (statt ihn zu verschenken) für nächstes Jahr beiseite legen (nicht Ernst gemeint!).


----------



## Ger_R3DEX (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Aaskereija schrieb:


> Umschulung is nich. Aber das ich mich nicht auf die faule Haut setze, sollt eigentlich klar sein. Aktuell versuche ich wieder ein geregeltes Leben aufzubauen indem ich u.a. Psychologische Betreuung habe und täglich in eine WfB Einrichtung gehe. Nebenbei versuch ich mir auch mit Handy reparaturen was dazu zu verdienen. Ich bin also definitiv kein sozial-schmarotzer oder sonstiges. Nur lässt meine psychische Lage es einfach nicht zu, das ich täglich den Druck in einer Vollzeitstelle verkrafte.
> 
> Und nochmal allgemein: wie andere schon schrieben: ihr kennt mein Leben nicht und wisst nicht meine Umstände, maßt aber euch an mir vorschreiben zu wollen oder glaubt zu wissen wie was bei mir zu Funktionieren hat. Ich finde das echt leicht Erschreckend. Nur weil man die Chance nutzen will durch so eine Verlosung sein Setup zu verbessern, wird man gleich als Betrüger abgestempelt. Und ein "dickes" Auto hatte ich auch nie, das war ein schrottiger Polo der mich mehr Geld gekostet hat, als es Wert gewesen wär.
> 
> Sollte ich eventuell gewinnen, lass ich euch gerne dann am Aufbau des neuen Systems teilhaben, aber danach werd ich mir aufgrund dieser "freundlichen" Community von hier verabschieden.




Schenkste mir ein paar alte Sachen xD ?


----------



## Bimmelbingo76 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ich wollt nur der erste sein fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## InfoStudent (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da gibt es dann aber bloß AMD


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's nicht um Neid, ich habe eh nicht mitgemacht. Es gibt hier um Forum genug, den ich das gönnen würde. Ich habe nur die, in meinen Augen, Dreistigkeit angesprochen, die hier manche an den Tag legen. Da gibt es unmengen frischer Accounts mit 7-10 Jahre alter Hardware, dazu eine herzzerreissende Story.  Klar, es ist nur ein Gewinnspiel, aber mich ärgert dabei einfach nur wie dreist hier einige ins Rennen gehen. Und das darf ich ja wohl noch kritisieren, auch wenn ich nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehme, oder?



Ja, klar, natürlich ... ich bin doch ganz bei dir. Aber dann kritisiert man und dann wird man wieder von anderen kritisiert und schon findet man sich in einer Diskussion wieder, die sowieso nicht gut endet. Ist einfach so. Und meine Meinung ist halt, es bringt nichts zu kritisieren/diskutieren. Es wird ja sowieso passieren. Auch beim hundersten Gewinnspiel. Oder anderen Dingen im Leben, wo die Raffgier der Leute zum Vorschein kommt. Die meisten wollen einfach nur ihren Vorteil und fertig, Moral und Anstand brauchst du vor allem im Internet nicht erwarten. Und auch draußen wirds schwieriger, daher, du führst keinen Kampf gegen Windmühlen 

Aber wie gesagt, ich wollte und will es dir auch nicht absprechen. 

Und ja, ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da. Und um sich im Kreis zu drehen(manchmal)


----------



## Captn (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann aber bloß AMD


Dann würde ich vielleicht mitmachen.


----------



## 9Strike (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Noctua schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's nicht um Neid, ich habe eh nicht mitgemacht. Es gibt hier um Forum genug, den ich das gönnen würde. Ich habe nur die, in meinen Augen, Dreistigkeit angesprochen, die hier manche an den Tag legen. Da gibt es unmengen frischer Accounts mit 7-10 Jahre alter Hardware, dazu eine herzzerreissende Story.  Klar, es ist nur ein Gewinnspiel, aber mich ärgert dabei einfach nur wie dreist hier einige ins Rennen gehen. Und das darf ich ja wohl noch kritisieren, auch wenn ich nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehme, oder?


Theoretisch könnte man das Problem lösen. Account muss mindestens 1 Monat vor Bekanntgabe existiert haben und mindestens 20 Posts oder so haben. Das Ganze würde dann auch mehr in der "Community" bleiben, und nicht bei Leuten die sich nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel registriert haben. Aber das ist ja nicht das Ziel von PCGH & den Sponsoren, man möchte natürlich neue Nutzer dazu gewinnen und einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass die PCGH Redaktion sich wirklich gut überlegt, wen sie da nehmen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn zum Beispiel jemand mit einer alten HD 7870 oder GTX 660 gewinnt, und nicht jemand mit einer 980. Das wäre ja auch nicht der "Sinn" der ganzen Aktion.


----------



## Parabellum08 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es ist eine Promoaktion und es wird , wie erwähnt auch nach Form der Bewerbung und nicht "wer hat die älteste Hardware" entschieden . Zusätzlich wird wohl auch ein schöner Artikel dabei rausspringen , also ist es eigentlich müssig darüber zu spekulieren wer es mehr oder weniger "verdient" hat .
 Lasst euch überraschen .


----------



## InfoStudent (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gab es dieses Drama auch jedes Jahr?


----------



## 9Strike (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Promoaktion und es wird , wie erwähnt auch nach Form der Bewerbung und nicht "wer hat die älteste Hardware" entschieden . Zusätzlich wird wohl auch ein schöner Artikel dabei rausspringen , also ist es eigentlich müssig darüber zu spekulieren wer es mehr oder weniger "verdient" hat .
> Lasst euch überraschen .


Naja, wenn die Form wortlos aus den "alten" Komponenten besteht (i7 OC, 980 Ti, etc) und die Auswahl, ist das auch keine tolle Bewerbung. Sicher habe ich nichts dagegen, dass sie mitmachen, ist ihr gutes Recht. Aber ich würde mir halt wünschen, dass jemand mit etwas älterer Hardware gewinnt. Das heißt nicht, dass ich will, dass der mit der schlechtesten Hardware gewinnt. Gerade wenn der PC komplett überaltet (Core2Duo, GTX 280, etc) macht es auch wenig Sinn da eine 1070 reinzusetzen.
Ich hoffe halt, dass am Ende was sinnvolles bei rauskommt. Damit würde sich die Redaktion auch selbst etwas "Ärger" ersparen. Wenn jemand mit einem i7 und einer 980 gewinnt wird hier sicher wieder rumgemeckert.



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Gab es dieses Drama auch jedes Jahr?


Und die wird es auch noch jedes Jahr geben. Immer wenn es was zu gewinnen gibt und jemand das Gefühl benachteiligt zu sein (weil sich andere nicht an die Regeln halten (könnten)) oder es den Anderen nicht gönnt zu gewinnen.
Also, halb so wild, diskutieren ändert nix. Warten wir auf die Ergebnisse. Ich hoffe es kommt was schönes was für die Gewinner dabei raus


----------



## HerrEismann (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wo werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Blom (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ob du gewonnen hast weist du wenn die Brieftaube da war 

Ansonnsten denke ich hier auf der ersten oder letzten Seite


----------



## Tabby91 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Letztes Jahr haben wir einen Tag nachdem das Gewinnspiel vorbei war eine Nachricht bekommen. Dann wurde erst gewartet, dass alle ihren Gewinn bestätigen bevor es auf der Seite bekannt gegeben wurde. Wenn ihr jetzt noch keine Nachricht habt von PCGH, dann habt ihr auch nicht gewonnen.


----------



## McKofFly (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ohne Scheiß Leute, lasst die Kirche im Dorf. Wie man hier noch immer diskutieren kann erschließt sich mir nicht. Das Gewinnspiel ist vorbei, es wird niemand eurer angesprochenen Problemfälle gewinnen, ganz  ungeachtet ob es wirkliche Problemfälle sind oder nicht. 

Und warum? Die PCGH Redakteure und Mods wissen wie die Community tickt (nach dieser sinnlosen Diskussion hier umso mehr) und wir wissen, das hier nix per Zufall entschieden wird, sondern nach dem Gusto der Verantwortlichen. Es wird subjektiv entschieden, da wird keiner mit unter 5 Beiträgen gewinnen bzw einer welcher sich nur des Gewinnspiels wegen angemeldet hat.

Also, lasst es einfach gut sein!


----------



## Jiko (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn zum Beispiel jemand mit einer alten HD 7870 oder GTX 660 gewinnt, und nicht jemand mit einer 980. Das wäre ja auch nicht der "Sinn" der ganzen Aktion.



Haha - habe gerade überlegt, ob ich nicht aus finanzieller Sicht übergangsweise notfalls auf eine gebrauchte GTX 660 bzw. 660 Ti wechsle, wenn ich hier nicht gewinne; die sind gebraucht gerade recht günstig zu bekommen  Durch die massive Erhöhung der Cuda-Kerne dürfte die Video-Bearbeitung deutlich besser laufen als mit der GTX 460. Letztendlich würde das aber vom Geld abgehen, das ich evtl. für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ausgeben könnte...


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier wird gar nicht gewürfelt?


----------



## DrMuri1903 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, 
also eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt, aber ich verstehe nicht was so schlimm ist wenn man eine alte CPU hat und sich eine 1070 aussucht. 
Natürlich macht es wenig sinn, aber wie viel Sinn macht es sich ein MB auszusuchen ohne CPU und RAM?? Soll ich es mir dann aufs Gehäuse kleben?
Also nehme ich doch lieber die 1070 und kann den PC weiter nutzen.  Und das CPU Upgrade kommt dann etwas später. 

Und ich verstehe nicht was das Problem dabei ist, wenn man sich extra für ein Gewinnspiel wo anmeldet? Ist doch egal. 
Wenn es einen 90 Mio Lotto-Jackpot gibt spiele doch auch Menschen mit die sonst nicht mit spielen. ist dass dann auch unfair denen gegenüber die regelmäßig spielen? 

Naja ich wünschen allen trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Jiko schrieb:


> Haha - habe gerade überlegt, ob ich nicht aus finanzieller Sicht übergangsweise notfalls auf eine gebrauchte GTX 660 bzw. 660 Ti wechsle, wenn ich hier nicht gewinne; die sind gebraucht gerade recht günstig zu bekommen  Durch die massive Erhöhung der Cuda-Kerne dürfte die Video-Bearbeitung deutlich besser laufen als mit der GTX 460. Letztendlich würde das aber vom Geld abgehen, das ich evtl. für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ausgeben könnte...



Falls dein Budget ein bisschen größer ist, würde ich mich mal nach einer HD7970/R9 285/GTX 770/GTX 780 umschauen. Ich hab meine 780 vor ein paar Wochen für knapp über 100€ bekommen und das war ein riesiger Leistungsschub gegenüber der HD 7750. 

Sorry für OT^^


----------



## Immunglobulin (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wann oder wo werden denn die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Jiko (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Falls dein Budget ein bisschen größer ist,


Leider eher nicht; das wäre einfach nur für einen möglichst günstigen Übergang, da die GTX 460 definitiv zu knapp bestückt ist für meine aktuellen Bedürfnisse. Davon abgesehen hat die GTX 770 schon 230W TDP und die 780 sogar 250, das wäre mir zu hoch mit meinem 400W-Netzteil; da würde ich gerne bei unter 200W bleiben, was mit der GTX 660 und evtl. anschließend der 1070 (oder mit Glück direkt dieser) kein Problem wäre.


----------



## McKofFly (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Wann oder wo werden denn die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?



Gestern um heute Uhr nach 5.

PS: Du solltest dir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, schließlich gab es ja haufenweise Bewerbungen - bis zum Ende hatte der Thread ja mehr als 1000 Beiträge.
Wenn die PCGH schon vor dem Ende des Gewinnspiels ihre Gewinner festgelegt hatte, wäre ich schon etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## 9Strike (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



DrMuri1903 schrieb:


> Moin,
> also eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt, aber ich verstehe nicht was so schlimm ist wenn man eine alte CPU hat und sich eine 1070 aussucht.
> Natürlich macht es wenig sinn, aber wie viel Sinn macht es sich ein MB auszusuchen ohne CPU und RAM?? Soll ich es mir dann aufs Gehäuse kleben?
> Also nehme ich doch lieber die 1070 und kann den PC weiter nutzen.  Und das CPU Upgrade kommt dann etwas später.
> ...



Ich verurteile solche Leute ja auch nicht. Ich würde mich auf einer Webseite anmelden um am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können.
Aber beim Lotto ist es halt etwas anders: du kannst halt nur einmal teilnehmen, nicht 10x (ob das so stimmt weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber Lotto kostet ja auch was im Vergleich zu einem Gewinnspiel).
Das mit dem MB ist auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut gelungen. Fast niemand hat ein MB gewählt. Und die Idee von einem Gewinnspiel ist ja nicht, dass man danach noch was kaufen muss, um den Gewinn richtig nutzen zu können.
Ich finde es auch nicht "schlimm" wenn jemand mit ner alten CPU eine 1070 wählt, es ist halt nur nicht sinnvoll.
Wer mitmacht ist mir egal, ich hoffe halt nur, dass der Gewinner irgendwie "gut zum Gewinnspiel passt".
Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn ein Millionär Lotto spielt, aber ich würde den Gewinn einem Normalo (der einigermaßen vernünftig mit Geld umgehen kann) eher gönnen. Darum geht es mir, mehr nicht.

Und wartet mal etwas ab. Die Redaktion muss hunderte Beiträge durchgehen, dass kann schon eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Tabby91 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr haben wir einen Tag nachdem das Gewinnspiel vorbei war eine Nachricht bekommen. Dann wurde erst gewartet, dass alle ihren Gewinn bestätigen bevor es auf der Seite bekannt gegeben wurde. Wenn ihr jetzt noch keine Nachricht habt von PCGH, dann habt ihr auch nicht gewonnen.


Dann wäre es zumindest schön, wenn PCGH das auch sagen würde. Sowas wie "Die Gewinner wurden angeschrieben, wir warten jetzt auf die Antwort". Namen müssen bei sowas ja nicht genannt werden. Dann wäre zumindest diese z. T. fragwürdige Diskussion hier nicht entstanden.


----------



## Karotte81 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich verurteile solche Leute ja auch nicht. Ich würde mich auf einer Webseite anmelden um am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können.
> Aber beim Lotto ist es halt etwas anders: du kannst halt nur einmal teilnehmen, nicht 10x (ob das so stimmt weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber Lotto kostet ja auch was im Vergleich zu einem Gewinnspiel).
> Das mit dem MB ist auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut gelungen. Fast niemand hat ein MB gewählt. Und die Idee von einem Gewinnspiel ist ja nicht, dass man danach noch was kaufen muss, um den Gewinn richtig nutzen zu können.
> Ich finde es auch nicht "schlimm" wenn jemand mit ner alten CPU eine 1070 wählt, es ist halt nur nicht sinnvoll.
> ...




Also iiiiiich hab das MB ausgewählt, da es super bei mir reinpasst. Wenns sonst keiner ausgewählt hat, nehme ich es gerne    Wäre auch iwie witzlos sich ne 1070 zu kaufen und dann hier wg ner 1080 rumzugeiern. 

Ne Info bzgl der Gewinner fände ich auch schön. Kenne das Gewinnspiel nicht und find die Aktion eigentlich ganz cool. Und träumen darf man ja bekanntlich noch. Also träume ich weiterhin von dem Titanium Mainboard


----------



## Noctua (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Wäre auch iwie witzlos sich ne 1070 zu kaufen und dann hier wg ner 1080 rumzugeiern.


Selbst das gab es hier: User hatte ne 1080 und hat sich ne zweite für SLI gewünscht. Analog gabs das Ganze auch noch (mind. 1x) für die 1070.


----------



## Springuin (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier gehts ganz schön rund 

ich bin mir sicher unsere PCGH Redakteure werden hier die ganzen "Bewerbungen" anschauen und danach entscheiden und ich bin mir fast schon sicher das sie eine gute Entscheidung treffen 

hier darf sich jeder Bewerben und es gibt hier viele die es verdient hätten


----------



## Godslayer666 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich finde, nächstes Jahr sollten die Leute, die ne Schnapszahl in ihrem Anmeldedatum haben, ne größere Gewinnchance haben. Denn Schnapszahlen mag jeder und ist so gut wie ein ******bonus.
Oh wait.... da hab ich ja schon so gut wie gewonnen.


----------



## Tauli_09 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Captn schrieb:


> Ihr scheint mir alle ein sehr komisches Verständnis zu haben. Wenn ich sehe, dass einige mit GTX 980(ti) und i7 4790k mitmachen, dann rege ich mich eher auf, als über irgendein Sockel 775 System. Ich habe schon gar nicht mitgemacht, weil ich es einfach asozial fände, mit meiner Hardware teilzunehmen. DAS wäre für mich erbetteln, aber nicht anders rum. Da lasse ich doch lieber anderen Leuten den Vortritt, wenn diese noch einen 2500k oder schlechter nutzen, wobei selbst das noch eine ziemlich gute CPU ist. Anscheinend wird der Anstand heute auf dem Bahnhofsklo vermittelt....
> Im Endeffekt entscheidet eh PCGH. Also könnt ihr es auch einfach sein lassen, euch zu echauffieren. Warum sich heutzutage jeder aufregen muss, ist und bleibt mir sowieso ein Rätsel.



Auf den Punkt gebracht... Danke


----------



## Lhasa (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ich könnt schon feiern, dass plötzlich meine bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden, wurde da was am verlinken umgestellt?
ich hatte das am 16.10 erstellt und am 20. usw wurde alles angezeigt ... jetzt sind es komplett andere links zum interen verlinken
die ganze "kreativität" dahin


----------



## big-maec (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> ich könnt schon feiern, dass plötzlich meine bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden, wurde da was am verlinken umgestellt?
> ich hatte das am 16.10 erstellt und am 20. usw wurde alles angezeigt ... jetzt sind es komplett andere links zum interen verlinken
> die ganze "kreativität" dahin




Es verschwinden auch Beiträge.  Mal auf den Beitragszähler achten. Wenn nur noch 4 übrig sind , dann stehen die Gewinner fest.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



big-maec schrieb:


> Es verschwinden auch Beiträge.  Mal auf den Beitragszähler achten. (...)



DAS ist der Zorn des  Hardware-Extreme-Gott für OT-Beiträge!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* sich in den Staub wirft*


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Der hat doch im Moment gar keine Zeit, der liest doch über tausend Bewerbungen.


----------



## Lhasa (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

es riecht nach auswertung grad  da ist einer sehr sehr fleissig


----------



## Radi297 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Lhasa schrieb:


> es riecht nach auswertung grad  da ist einer sehr sehr fleissig



Woran machst du das fest? ^^


----------



## Springuin (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

des Bild is einfach zum niederknien <3  

Hardware-Extreme-Gott


----------



## Lhasa (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Radi297 schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest? ^^



Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass PCGH_Stefan hier gestern abend sehr lange online war und meist hier in dem Thread und Anhänge angeschaut hat


----------



## Karotte81 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



big-maec schrieb:


> Es verschwinden auch Beiträge.  Mal auf den Beitragszähler achten. Wenn nur noch 4 übrig sind , dann stehen die Gewinner fest.



Warum muss ich jetzt an Reise nach Jerusalem denken und stelle mir dabei gleichzeitig vor, wie sich 1.000 Bewerber um die 4 Stühle kloppen 

Ich hoffe übrigens das bewusst die Kreativität entfernt wurde, denn wenn ich einen "Wettbewerb" ins Leben rufe wo das Primärziel ist, eine kreative Bewerbung abzuschicken, man dies aber nur gaaaanz weit unten in die Teilnahmebedingungen schreibt, ist es doch fast logisch dass 90% der User das gar nicht gelesen haben. Also da hätte man schon etwas "kreativer" drauf hinweisen können, dann hätte ich auch was gemacht. Im Nachhinein kamen mir so gute Ideen, verflixt ..


----------



## Rubmary (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie immer, kaum einer liest die Teilnahmebedinungen 
Dennoch ist es ja logisch, dass kurze "Bewerbungen" eine geringer Chance haben als welche, die ordentlich gestaltet und gut begründet sind. Sonst hätte man auch einfach als typisches Gewinnspiel machen können bei dem jeder, wie auch sonst, eine Mail an PCGH schickt. Wäre für die Beteiligten um einiges unkomplizierter.


----------



## Karotte81 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rubmary schrieb:


> Wie immer, kaum einer liest die Teilnahmebedinungen
> Dennoch ist es ja logisch, dass kurze "Bewerbungen" eine geringer Chance haben als welche, die ordentlich gestaltet und gut begründet sind. Sonst hätte man auch einfach als typisches Gewinnspiel machen können bei dem jeder, wie auch sonst, eine Mail an PCGH schickt. Wäre für die Beteiligten um einiges unkomplizierter.



Interessanterweise vermittelt der komplette Text genau das, ein simples Gewinnspiel. Ich überfliege Teilnamebedingungen auch nur, bspw. bis wann das ganze geht und so. Aber elementare Infos sollte man doch schon iwie kenntlich machen. Ist ja auch im Sinne von PCGH. Wenn sie kreative Beiträge wollen, sollten sie es besser kenntlich machen. Also auf den ersten Seiten habe ich nirgends irgendwas mit Kreativität gelesen, nur ne AUswahl an Hardware und ne Begründung wieso weshalb warum ... habs dann nicht mehr verfolgt, aber ich glaube, das wussten sehr viele nicht ^^ 

Daher, wenn es nach Kreativität geht, kann man schonmal 90% der Beiträge hier in die Tonne werfen. Aber gut, beim nächsten Mal dann


----------



## Springuin (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich jetzt an Reise nach Jerusalem denken und stelle mir dabei gleichzeitig vor, wie sich 1.000 Bewerber um die 4 Stühle kloppen
> 
> Ich hoffe übrigens das bewusst die Kreativität entfernt wurde, denn wenn ich einen "Wettbewerb" ins Leben rufe wo das Primärziel ist, eine kreative Bewerbung abzuschicken, man dies aber nur gaaaanz weit unten in die Teilnahmebedingungen schreibt, ist es doch fast logisch dass 90% der User das gar nicht gelesen haben. Also da hätte man schon etwas "kreativer" drauf hinweisen können, dann hätte ich auch was gemacht. Im Nachhinein kamen mir so gute Ideen, verflixt ..



kloppen bis die 4 Stühle kaputt sin ^^

des is doch auch schon mal was wenn 90% schrott sin ^^ erleichtert das Auswahlverfahren


----------



## midgard00 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

"Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion anhand subjektiver Kriterien bestimmt, welche die Gestaltung der Bewerbung miteinschließt."
Das steht in den Teilnahmebedingungen. Weder im Artikel noch im Video wird gesagt, das die Bewerbung irgendwie kreativ sein muss.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



midgard00 schrieb:


> "Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion anhand subjektiver Kriterien bestimmt, welche die Gestaltung der Bewerbung miteinschließt."
> Das steht in den Teilnahmebedingungen. Weder im Artikel noch im Video wird gesagt, das die Bewerbung irgendwie kreativ sein muss.



Gestaltung=Kreativität.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also dann, Alles auf Null und neu Bewerben. 


EDIT:
Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das die Redakteure sich köstlich über diese Diskussion hier amüsieren.


----------



## midgard00 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Gestaltung=Kreativität.


Gestaltung heißt, die Bewerbung muss ordentlich lesbar sein, genug Satzzeichen haben. Ordentliche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung haben.
 Es kann auch heißen, dass sie durch besondere Merkmale schöner zu lesen ist. Also durch gewisse kreative Elemente interessanter wird. Aber eine Vorraussetzung, dass die Bewerbung kreativ (im Sinne von schreib mir ein Gedicht oder erzähl mir ein Märchen) sein muss, ist das nicht.



> Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das die Redakteure sich köstlich über diese Diskussion hier amüsieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anders schafft man es ja auch nicht durch 1000 Bewerbungen.


----------



## Karotte81 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



midgard00 schrieb:


> Gestaltung heißt, die Bewerbung muss ordentlich lesbar sein, genug Satzzeichen haben. Ordentliche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung haben.
> Es kann auch heißen, dass sie durch besondere Merkmale schöner zu lesen ist. Also durch gewisse kreative Elemente interessanter wird. Aber eine Vorraussetzung, dass die Bewerbung kreativ (im Sinne von schreib mir ein Gedicht oder erzähl mir ein Märchen) sein muss, ist das nicht.
> 
> 
> Anders schafft man es ja auch nicht durch 1000 Bewerbungen.



Als User der erst dieses Jahr den Weg zu PCGH gefunden hat, habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass es im letzten Jahr bei "Pimp my ..." sehr wohl um Kreativität ging. Da hat ja glaube ich ein Gedicht gewonnen? Daher wird das wohl dieses Jahr ähnlich sein. Die Textgestaltung des Gewinnspiels war aber dieses Jahr wohl auch anders als letztes Jahr(ich habs nicht rausgesucht und vergleichen).

Vllt sollte PCGH einfach mal eindeutigere Texte verfassen, Mensch


----------



## midgard00 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einer der 4 Gewinner hatte ein Gedicht:
Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rusten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - das sind die Teilnehmer


----------



## Blom (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nur weil letztes Jahr ein Gedicht gewonnen hat, muss ja nicht bedeuten das man jetzt zum Dichter, Songwriter oder sonnst was werden muss. 
Kannst ja einen Spielfilm machen mit deinem PC als Hauptdarsteller 
Ich denke mal, dass es da halt etwas neues und einzigartiges war, dass dieses Jahr mehrfach Kopiert und abgewandelt wurde.

Edit: Ja es hat jemand mit einem Gedicht UND einem Video, in dem dieses auch vorgetragen wird, mit händischer Illustration gewonnen! Hätte ich wohl auch ausgewählt, wenn es das einzige gewesen wäre/ist.


----------



## Klappkasper (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das die Redakteure sich köstlich über diese Diskussion hier amüsieren.



Also ich persönlich finde auch, allein diese ausufernde Diskussion hier rechtfertigt es, das Gewinnspiel auf jeden Fall auch im kommenden Jahr zu wiederholen.
Das ist wirklich zum Teil sehr amüsant!


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das die Redakteure sich köstlich über diese Diskussion hier amüsieren.



Das glaube ich nicht, sie werden gar keine Zeit haben, um diesen Schmarrn zu lesen


----------



## Blom (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die werden bei den Bewerbungen schon genug Spaß haben


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, sie werden gar keine Zeit haben, um diesen Schmarrn zu lesen



In der Pause bei einer Bionade schnell noch mal kaputtlachen ...


----------



## Lhasa (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Würden die hier groß mitlesen wäre glaube ich schon vor paar Tagen kurzzeitig mal READ ONLY gewesen, jetzt wirds ja wieder spassig


----------



## theoturtle (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ja, genau der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh ja, das war ein riesiger Spass und auch recht stressig. Ich erinnere mich an unsere Abendliche Tour durch gefühlt halb Deutschland um einen Weihnachstmarkt zu finden der geöffnet war!

Das gute Stück steht zur Zeit als Familien-PC im Hause, ein RAM-Riegel hat sich mittlerweile verabschieded, die 64GB SSD wurde auch wegen Fehlern mit einer Standard-Platte ausgetauscht und die Grafikkarte wurde notgedrungen mit einer GTS-450 ersetzt, da die 5770 welche verbaut war hat später bei geringer 3D-Last nur noch Artefakte gebracht hat. Ansonsten läuft er noch tadellos!

Ich habe den guten Rechner extra nicht in meiner Bewerbung erwähnt, um meine Gewinnchancen dadurch nicht noch weiter zu drücken  - der würde dann meinen X4 als Innenleben erben.
Aber hey, das Ding macht immer noch einen tollen optischen Eindruck. Nur ist halt nicht mehr alles "Original". Die alten Teile sind aber nicht auf dem Schrott gelandet, sondern immer noch im Schrank aufbewahrt.

Liebe grüße an einen der ehrenwerten Mitstreiter (und alle anderen natürlich auch)

Turtle


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Oh ja, das war ein riesiger Spass und auch recht stressig. Ich erinnere mich an unsere Abendliche Tour durch gefühlt halb Deutschland um einen Weihnachstmarkt zu finden der geöffnet war!



Stressig ja, aber da weiß man wenigstens was man gemacht hat um zu gewinnen.

Ich beiß mir übrigens grad in den Hintern, dass ich nicht mitgemacht habe. Gestern abend ist mit einem leisen Knall mein Rechner ausgegangen   Entweder es hat sich die Graka oder das Netzteil verabschiedet. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, um mal wieder am Rechner zu schrauben...


----------



## Blom (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

NobLorRos-Gewinnspiel - Ich glaub das hätte mir auch gefallen, fände ich auf jeden Fall cooler als ein klassisches Gewinnspiel


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich fand das Gewinnspiel super.
Die anschließenden Unterhaltungen sind einfach feinstes Popcorn Material


----------



## Karotte81 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Stressig ja, aber da weiß man wenigstens was man gemacht hat um zu gewinnen.
> 
> Ich beiß mir übrigens grad in den Hintern, dass ich nicht mitgemacht habe. Gestern abend ist mit einem leisen Knall mein Rechner ausgegangen   Entweder es hat sich die Graka oder das Netzteil verabschiedet. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, um mal wieder am Rechner zu schrauben...




Netzteil, oder? 

Hatte das letztens auch... inkl schönem grellen Blitz der hinten(aus dem Rechner!) rauskam. 

Zu meiner Überraschung, hat nichts anderes Schaden genommen. 

Viel Glück ^^


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Keine Ahnung was es is, muss den Kübel heute Abend erstmal auseinander nehmen. Gestern Nacht um halb 12 hatte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr, schon gar nicht wenn ich um kurz vor 6 wieder raus muss.

Damit es nicht zu OT hier wird noch eine schnelle Huldigung dem Extreme-Hardware-Gott:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen (ich habe genug bis nächstes Jahr gelesen ), Verbesserungsvorschläge (die wir bei zukünftigen Aktionen nach Möglichkeit berücksichtigen), Hardware-Gott-Bilder und Erinnerungen an das Noblorros-Gewinnspiel! (Das PCGHX-Jubiläumsgewinnspiel war übrigens ähnlich - da gab es auch einige herrlich schräge Fotos zu bestaunen. )

Da  die Bewerbungsphase beendet ist und wir aktuell mit der Organisation  der Hardware und der Erstellung des Artikels (PCGH 01/2017) beschäftigt sind, schließe ich diesen Thread. Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer erfahrt ihr in wenigen Minuten im aktualisierten Artikel. Die Berichterstattung zu Pimp my PC  2016 auf PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele geht dann weiter, wenn wir die konkreten Aufrüstmaßnahmen vorstellen.  Danke für euer bisheriges Interesse!


----------

